# Vert(600+400) 5 plant, from Ukraine with love



## Sedan (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi guys! I am from Ukraine and do not speak English very much, therefore briefly!

I want to know, can you? 1.6 kg / square meter.

Thank you for attention!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 15, 2017)

*Magic trees*


----------



## Sedan (Apr 15, 2017)

On the photo *SDU "PEGAS", 

From Sedan




*


to be continued...........................


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2017)

Brilliant! I've been growing vertically very similar to this for many years. Look in the vertical section.

My recent work;


----------



## Sedan (Apr 15, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Brilliant! I've been growing vertically very similar to this for many years. Look in the vertical section.
> 
> My recent work;
> View attachment 3925396



H_i_, Bro! Thank you so much!






Yes. looks like! But not really)))

Then you'll see how simple everything is, and everyone can do it! Ahead: drip irrigation from Sedan in 15 minutes, growbed ..... not such as you used to see .... and many interesting things !!

Excuse my English head, I hope you understand me))


----------



## Sedan (Apr 15, 2017)

All rights to the photo belong to me !!!!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 16, 2017)

Now let's talk a little bit about the growbed.




































































On the photo *growbed* for *SDU "PEGAS", 

From Sedan




*
to be continued...........................


----------



## Sedan (Apr 16, 2017)

* Drip irrigation from Sedan, for 15 minutes
*


----------



## Sedan (Apr 16, 2017)

View attachment 3925631


----------



## Sedan (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Apr 16, 2017)

*Transplanting plants without stress, "one touch", from Sedan.*

This is my invention. I use this method for 2 years.

We use any plastic container. The tanks you need ......





* The main thing: holes on the entire surface of the pot. Do not forget to remove the light-reflecting cloth before replanting. 

Mix soil
*








Biohumus,

Not more than 20%












Pressing clumps











Perlite and vermiculite 10+10%








Mix







*Now a "One touch" transplant, from Sedan*

Take the pot








Remove the protective fabric


















all. Now, through the holes, the roots will develop a new area. Without any stress, the plant does not notice a transplant. For out or auto plants, a very convenient way. I do not change it in another way.

*Further, "Double one touch", 
From Sedan*


----------



## Sedan (Apr 17, 2017)

* 
Now on

 



Now, "Double touch" from Sedan ... carefully! 

 
 
 
 
*


----------



## Sedan (Apr 17, 2017)

*Six months 18/6
Three days 12/12

  

The tallest plant is about 7 feet tall!

 

      *


----------



## Sedan (Apr 17, 2017)

I'll write a whole volume about the pain. I do not know myself how I learned to smile through pain. I would become a little colibri and fly to heaven....






About the war in Ukraine


----------



## Sedan (Apr 17, 2017)

Ventilation "Sambrero" from Sedan.

 

       


I use a channel fan Venta Germany-600m3.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 17, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> View attachment 3925396


Bro, you have legalization! Where are you from, if not secret?))

************************


Start from scratch, can you? We all believe in miracles, I myself could create them and give away for free! But there is no way to realize your talent, in this ass! Short translation ..


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Bro, you have legalization! Where are you from, if not secret?))


I live in Colorado.

Your work and mine are similar. I admire your efforts, especially the ingenuity you show using inexpensive equipment and materials to get such great results!

Ukraine is no easy place to live. I'm impressed that you are doing so well in such a place!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 17, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I live in Colorado.
> 
> Your work and mine are similar. I admire your efforts, especially the ingenuity you show using inexpensive equipment and materials to get such great results!
> 
> Ukraine is no easy place to live. I'm impressed that you are doing so well in such a place!



Bro, Thank you from Soul!
You do not say so ....))) shorter










We have a saying. "Голь на выдумку хитра".....How do you explain?))) .... At the rich in gold, the brains turn into cotton wool))) Poor always in search of an exit ... so he is smarter and smarter))) if you understand me)))


The depths of the soul, like a person in pain, are hard to find !! I love black music and old school))))







Once again, Thank you, bro, for your support !!!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Apr 17, 2017)

My son makes design for me, he turned 18 recently! He enters the university this year. He dreams of going to America 
Now I'm making my site in Russian ... He helps me a lot ... I'm more of a help to him)))


----------



## gr865 (Apr 17, 2017)

Sons do that for their fathers, mine does as needed. Love him!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 18, 2017)

When a son respects his father, it speaks about correct education. I want to tell you and I do not know if you understand me! =)))


But, as for me, you have the wrong laws, when a son can surrender his father to the police! In childhood, a person is not able to properly assess the situation! This can entail enmity and insincere relations in the family!

And this contradicts the biblical commandments! Respect father and mother, whoever they are, it's God said !!!!
IMHO


----------



## Sedan (Apr 19, 2017)

*sunrise

  
*


----------



## Sedan (Apr 19, 2017)

Today I will tell you about another of my experiments. It's not quite finished, but you can already say that it works!


The essence of the experiment is that I increase the volume of roots, by digging in the lower branches!

       


Over time







One branch pulled out to check how the root


----------



## Sedan (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Apr 19, 2017)

Soldier, do not give up !!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2017)

thats almost like air layer cloning, which i have used to clone a difficult plant. i can see its use in your setup, might as well utilize all your available growing medium


----------



## Sedan (Apr 20, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thats almost like air layer cloning, which i have used to clone a difficult plant. i can see its use in your setup, might as well utilize all your available growing medium


Yes, you are right, very similar to cloning. But I do not cut off branches. Only at the point that I dig in, I make a break.


The branch feeds simultaneously from the main trunk and where I buried it. And the roots grow much faster...

Bro, the second part I did not understand))) I understand the word, but I can not collect




))) There are several options for me))) Can you somehow do something different?


----------



## Sedan (Apr 22, 2017)

A small overview


----------



## Sedan (Apr 22, 2017)

before



after



I do this twice a week


----------



## gr865 (Apr 22, 2017)

That wiring of the lamp looks scary to me, 

Nice job, Your getting some great growth, keep it up!

GR


----------



## Sedan (Apr 23, 2017)

gr865 said:


> That wiring of the lamp looks scary to me,
> 
> Nice job, Your getting some great growth, keep it up!
> 
> GR


Thank you, bro!

Are you afraid?... I understand you! I was afraid myself when I started.

Unfortunately, we have not yet invented a method for transmitting an electric pulse without a wire! There was such a scientist in the last century: Nikola Tesla. Like, he did such experiments. But it's more like a fantasy. Therefore, only with wires.
In addition, the wires are very thick and isolated. They can be touched with your hands, without danger. I've been using this installation for two years. You see, still alive!
Of course, the installation needs to be further developed. The last time I received it was 3,6 pounds (1,6kg) of dry buds. This time I want to get 4.6 pounds (2.0 kg).

The installation needs to be finalized, for greater productivity. Cooling and ventilation, in the first place.

I know how to do it, but so far there is not enough funding. In time, I will put the installation to perfection!






Try Walking In My Shoes







.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 23, 2017)

In the USA the wires would be thicker and encased in another layer of insulation. He is afraid for your safety because it looks "unsafe" to our eyes. No disrespect.

I use these clips to attach my plants to the metal trellis. They are used in orchid growing.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 23, 2017)

The wire is rated at 2.5 kW, at a load of 0.6 kW. Use thicker, I do not see the point. Hiding it in the corrugation







will create an unnecessary shadow.

At the expense of safety. I climb there, only when I turn off the powerful light completely. Yes, to be safe ..... for the eyes, so as not to go blind


You, when working electrical equipment, do not open the protective cover, and do not touch the wires with your hands .. right?

And so you can see the wires?




I use paper clips (they are more tender for plants). And such clothespins

  


No offense, Bro. Normal discussion!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 23, 2017)

I grew like this for a long time.

I've moved up to LED which is more directional in terms of light output. This means that a round column is no longer necessary or desirable.

Now my trellis panels are flat.

This plant was 180cm tall.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 23, 2017)

I think you are doing fine. Just trying to explain across the cultural barrier. Our cables are more enclosed.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 23, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> I think you are doing fine. Just trying to explain across the cultural barrier. Our cables are more enclosed.View attachment 3929992


Is that your room?


----------



## Sedan (Apr 24, 2017)

Sedan said:


> cove





Jaybodankly said:


> I think you are doing fine. Just trying to explain across the cultural barrier. Our cables are more enclosed.View attachment 3929992


Bro, do not think that we are so backward)))
The wires with us are the same standard.








And do not forget who flew first into space. In my city, at the factory "Hartron", they made electronics for this flight!






My city in 1943, the city center, the Germans destroyed it by 80%







Here's what they did 41-43....Germans....
But you are saying culture is civilization. The grandsons of Getta and Schiller do these atrocities. How do you guys?














And now again the war! How they fucked, bitches !!

Let's not talk about sad things!

I'll show you the auto, by which I close the opening..
this:



Look


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2017)

What is the cat's name?


----------



## Bratka (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi bro! Glad to see you here! watching for your growing)) 

cmon!


----------



## Bratka (Apr 24, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> What is the cat's name?


Cat's name is Elsa! =)


----------



## Sedan (Apr 24, 2017)

Bratka said:


> Hi bro! Glad to see you here! watching for your growing))
> 
> cmon!


Здорова, Братан!!! Ты даешь))

Did not expect to see you here))

The guys are my friend from Russia ...


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2017)

Bratka said:


> Cat's name is Elsa! =)


An excellent name.

Born Free was one of my favorite childhood stories.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 24, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> What is the cat's name?



Elsa is my mascot!

She brought peace to my house
.


ttystikk said:


> I grew like this for a long time.
> 
> I've moved up to LED which is more directional in terms of light output. This means that a round column is no longer necessary or desirable.
> 
> ...



Yes, a LED is the light of the future. Now it exceeds the sodium lamps in many ways.
But there is one drawback in it. On a sodium lamp, the same power, I can grow twice as much as you on LED! Because the sodium lamp shines in a circle, as I have plants! A LED - one way. You need one more same LED to get the same result as I have on a sodium. lamp! LED is more suitable for horizontal cultivation. For vert, not entirely suitable IMHO

Bro, and how much 18/6 from your plant, what do you feed, and what are the PPM and PH indicators - input / output, in your US?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Elsa is my mascot! She brought a sip to my house ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm growing more yield with less watts than I ever did with high intensity discharge lighting of any type. And quality is better, as well.

I disagree, see the pic I posted. That was grown with just 900W of Cree COB LED. That single plant produced 25 oz and my best is 27.5 oz with the same configuration. With RDWC, my best is 32.5 oz.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, I agree that LED is better in many ways !! But we have the skill of growing inside, expressed in the ratio of 1 Watt / ... ounces. I said already: my previous result is 1000 watts / 56.43834 ounces (18 / 6- 2months) 
Area of cultivation: 3,3 feetX3,3 feet. Height 7,9 feet

















The largest plant is 15,5205 ounces. Total plants were five(18 / 6- 2months) 6,8feet


----------



## Sedan (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 24, 2017)

@ttystikk Yup that my jam.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 30, 2017)

I live in a four-room little apartment in a high-rise building. One room was allocated for cultivation. There are two boxes germic 12/12 and 18/6. The room itself is completely isolated. From the corridor into the hole in the wall, the fan blows. Extraction to the street. There is no smell at all!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> @ttystikk Yup that my jam.


Which jam is your jam? I want to be sure I understand what you're saying.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2017)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 3933543 View attachment 3933544 View attachment 3933545 View attachment 3933546 View attachment 3933547 View attachment 3933548 View attachment 3933549 View attachment 3933550 View attachment 3933551 View attachment 3933552


Does this pay your bills where you live?


----------



## Sedan (Apr 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Does this pay your bills where you live?


I have been smoking for more than twenty years. I groom exclusively for myself and my friends. I do not sell. This is the responsibility of the police. Yes, you understand correctly, the police sell marijuana and other drugs through dealers. 


If you are caught on the street with any amount of marijuana, you must pay a bribe of 1500 US $, or you will be in prison for 2-3 years. We are in prison (like you probably), only those who can not pay! To be engaged in cultivation is very dangerous !!!

But there is no way out !! Either buy from the police, through their dealers (they there and spice mix), or raise themselves and risk their freedom! I really need to keep my room for growing !! Electricity is very expensive !! The rent is unreal !! More truly, for you it is a trifle !! A unas salary is an average of $ 150, and it is not paid on time!


Debts are growing! They break into my house! I put the armored door! I'm not opening it! I hate the law !! They are criminals !!! All those tranches are billions, that you help us! They steal everything, but the people are starving !!!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 30, 2017)

In my youth I was imprisoned for two years for this! We are in prison in general, fucked! If people have nothing to eat on freedom, then imagine what they feed! There's one year like five free!

 

This is horror, boys, and now the war! Not life, but torture! How I long to be human! Fuck, but they do not give it !!!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2017)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 3933746 View attachment 3933747 View attachment 3933748 View attachment 3933749 View attachment 3933750


Is this not part of your vertical grow?


----------



## Sedan (May 1, 2017)

, My English is more like Zimbabwean






I'll try again


In the installation there is an opening for plant care and drain monitoring.







To the place it is not empty, I fill the opening the auto (3months). During the time when the main bushes ripen, I will have time to grow 3 auto. Well, smoking will be that ...







Do you understand now?


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2017)

Sedan said:


> , My English is more like Zimbabwean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I do, yes.

I'm impressed with your system.


----------



## Sedan (May 1, 2017)

Bro, all the little things! That's what half-starved geniuses in my city are doing !! The largest aircraft in the world, the Kharkov Aviation Concern. My parents worked at this factory in the 70s, they met at this factory!






The T-34 tank was assembled at the Kharkov plant.


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2017)

Antonov AN-225 is the world's largest airplane, the American military actually contracts the plane to move newly manufactured missiles.


----------



## Sedan (May 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Antonov AN-225 is the world's largest airplane, the American military actually contracts the plane to move newly manufactured missiles.



Bro, I did not understand a bit. Just do not want to hear the word "military", and the word "missiles". Just want to see it








No military, it's Antonov, not a Pershing! Enough for me such pershching military!

What do you think, who is Sikorsky?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Igor_Sikorsky








This is not necessary!






Kharkov 2014







We have a holiday today, a day of peace! There is no war-peace !!!!


----------



## gr865 (May 1, 2017)

What the hell was going on in the middle two video's?


----------



## Sedan (May 1, 2017)

gr865 said:


> What the hell was going on in the middle two video's?



Where naked is in Kiev, so the special services of Yanukovich suppress the will of the insurgents.


On the second - my city 2014. Russian special services (not Ukrainian, do not confuse) tried to make a revolution, but our city survived! A Donetsk (DNR) and Lugansk (LNR-now) - did not survive. The Crimea, too, passed! But I'm out of politics, bro! I look from the side and I'm terrified !!! 
I'm just half Russian half Ukrainian. Father mother


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Where naked is in Kiev, so the special services of Yanukovich suppress the will of the insurgents.
> 
> 
> On the second - my city 2014. Russian special services (not Ukrainian, do not confuse) tried to make a revolution, but our city survived! A Donetsk (DNR) and Lugansk (LNR-now) - did not survive. The Crimea, too, passed! But I'm out of politics, bro! I look from the side and I'm terrified !!!
> I'm just half Russian half Ukrainian. Father mother


It's a scary time in a scary place. I'm sorry you have to deal with so much trouble.


----------



## gr865 (May 1, 2017)

Sending you Spiritual high and Peace!
We have a lot of bullshit happening in our country but the crap you have to put up with is just a damn shame.
I hope your son can make it to the USA, and when he is established maybe you can join him. Would like to sit down with you and enjoy the fruits of our labor.

GR


----------



## Sedan (May 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It's a scary time in a scary place. I'm sorry you have to deal with so much trouble.


Thank you very much, Bro, for participating!

It's scary .. very scary !!

Due to fear they manipulate us!

But this is my homeland, because the motherland and parents, do not choose! My grandfathers were killed here, protecting her from the black hordes of Nazis in 1941. Here my childhood, it smells like home. I love my Motherland,






















I'm a patriot !! I hate people who, for the realization of their own selfish goals, go on corpses! 

They are not interested in people, for them, people are a herd, they are only interested in their mega profits. I do not believe that life will ever get better with us, as long as such people are at the helm.



gr865 said:


> Sending you Spiritual high and Peace!
> Would like to sit down with you and enjoy the fruits of our labor.
> 
> GR














Thank you, bro !!!!!!!! 
Peace and Good, to you and your loved ones !!!


Sorry if it's crooked in English!


----------



## Sedan (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Joomby (May 2, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Thank you very much, Bro, for participating!
> 
> It's scary .. very scary !!
> 
> ...


That song is awesome haha


----------



## Sedan (May 2, 2017)

Joomby said:


> That song is awesome haha



Bro, what do you mean? I did not understand you a little ... Can you explain anything differently? What kind of song is this? 

Maybe Elvis Presley? No ... rather Nirvana ...


----------



## Joomby (May 2, 2017)

I-taweh under my herb tree. I liked it allot. Nirvana is good to


----------



## Joomby (May 2, 2017)

I have looked at this whole thread tonight and I have seen so many things you're doing differently that work. Your trees look like one big bud .also interesting reading about Ukraine and Russia as the western world only gets Americanized propaganda about your part of the world. I live in Australia and we do not see what is actually happening in your country.


----------



## Sedan (May 2, 2017)

Joomby said:


> I-taweh under my herb tree. I liked it allot. Nirvana is good to



Bro, sorry, I'm not Sherlock Holmes, I'm Sedan =))) 

I'm in English, as you are in Latin!=))

This is the word: "I-taweh"- 

Is this an Indian word? How is Ttomahawk? =))

Bro, it's easier, please, I came out of the wild forest, well, Sherwood =)) You did not know? In our streets, bears are walking wild =))


----------



## Sedan (May 2, 2017)

Joomby said:


> I have looked at this whole thread tonight and I have seen so many things you're doing differently that work. Your trees look like one big bud .also interesting reading about Ukraine and Russia as the western world only gets Americanized propaganda about your part of the world. I live in Australia and we do not see what is actually happening in your country.



Nice to meet you!!!!!!

Yes, I can tell you a lot of things from the scene! This is really true, because I do not adhere to either side! Although this may disappoint you a little. Because this is not what you hear in the media! If you ask specific questions, I'll tell you about plants and about our hard life, with pleasure, Bro!


----------



## Joomby (May 2, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Bro, sorry, I'm not Sherlock Holmes, I'm Sedan =)))
> 
> I'm in English, as you are in Latin!=))
> 
> ...


In our streets bears are pets.. Joking haha


----------



## Joomby (May 2, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Nice to meet you!!!!!!
> 
> Yes, I can tell you a lot of things from the scene! This is really true, because I do not adhere to either side! Although this may disappoint you a little. Because this is not what you hear in the media! If you ask specific questions, I'll tell you about plants and about our hard life, with pleasure, Bro!


Thank you for the offer .the world as a whole is totally going backwards. Imagine if Russia had control of all central Asia and then America wanted to fight Russia as an American ally Australia would have to step up and young people like me would be forced to fight people like you and your son it's sad very sad. But until that day we can sit back smoke up and enjoy our herbs.


----------



## Joomby (May 2, 2017)

And nice to meet you to sedan!


----------



## Sedan (May 2, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Thank you for the offer .the world as a whole is totally going backwards. Imagine if Russia had control of all central Asia and then America wanted to fight Russia as an American ally Australia would have to step up and young people like me would be forced to fight people like you and your son it's sad very sad. But until that day we can sit back smoke up and enjoy our herbs.



You are very sensible, although far from the events!

As someone said from the philosopher, the world is moving in a spiral. It seems to be evolving, but the events are mirrored.


You are right, a new Cold War is brewing now. Only now the principles are no longer there, as in the Caribbean crisis, there is only money .... very big money.


So now nothing global will happen! Because Empires are ruled not by Joseph Stalin or Ernesto Chegevaro, Fidel Castro or Charlie Chaplin. The world is ruled by top managers who will not miss their advantage because of the principles.

There will be, as before, Russian nuclear submarines in the Atlantic, and ballistic missiles in Turkey. Demonstration of power! And suffer from this, for the most part, such countries as Ukraine, which serves as a buffer ... that's all =))


----------



## Joomby (May 2, 2017)

We are told at school we must learn history to learn from our mistakes and to never forget the reasons for our mistakes. Someone needs to send all the elites back to School for a history lesson


----------



## s0me0ne (May 2, 2017)

rlly nice grow...
i have grow that look same like yours
well my main problem is that i used few strain 
2 out of 4 nets are full
i used 600 and 400 in grow
and now in flower 1000 and 600


----------



## ttystikk (May 2, 2017)

s0me0ne said:


> rlly nice grow...
> i have grow that look same like yours
> well my main problem is that i used few strain
> 2 out of 4 nets are full
> ...


In one picture I see you have the MH lamp on the bottom. This is a mistake because the plants will grow towards it more than the HPS. The blue light should be near the top so plants grow up and fill your trellis.


----------



## s0me0ne (May 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> In one picture I see you have the MH lamp on the bottom. This is a mistake because the plants will grow towards it more than the HPS. The blue light should be near the top so plants grow up and fill your trellis.


well i wonted it to happen so that the botoom will fill
dosent matter now 
im in flowering with 2 hps
and her is a pic with the net


----------



## Sedan (May 2, 2017)

Joomby said:


> We are told at school we must learn history to learn from our mistakes and to never forget the reasons for our mistakes. Someone needs to send all the elites back to School for a history lesson



Yes you are right! You do not know the history, you will not understand what is happening now, that's for sure! I know how many soldiers died in your Second World War. When your expeditionary troops sent to the hot spots in the Pacific and Africa. 


Then there was a terrible war. When the Germans came to us, they told all Jews to get together. 4,000 people were brought to the meadow by their families-children, old men, women-and shot them! This was on the first day of occupation on 41 autumn. What they did next is nonsense! We drove around the city trucks closed, collected in them for 40 people and choked with exhaust gases directed inside. For the first time such cars began to travel in Kharkov!








Think about it - 26 000 000 people they destroyed in the USSR. For what?




s0me0ne said:


> rlly nice grow...
> i have grow that look same like yours
> well my main problem is that i used few strain
> 2 out of 4 nets are full
> ...


I have some questions for you, if you will allow me


How many plants? Show me how you ventilate? How are you fighting with mold? Which way of growing? I'm about the last photo!

Thank you!


----------



## Sedan (May 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> In one picture I see you have the MH lamp on the bottom. This is a mistake because the plants will grow towards it more than the HPS. The blue light should be near the top so plants grow up and fill your trellis.




Bro, these are sodium lamps, not metal halide. There bispectrum is also xenon. Firm Phillips, green power. Specially made for cultivation. The best in Europe. They are suitable for any period! But I'm on 18/6 to one month, using luminescent, with a blue spectrum, when the plants grow up, turn to Phillips.
At the bottom I have 600, at the top 400 watts


----------



## s0me0ne (May 2, 2017)

12 plant 
3 in each 80l pot coco
80 days of veg 5 days flower
4x4 ten (1.2mX1.2m)
i have 8 inch inline fan (quit one) 1200cfm and i slow him to 70% so he is very quit
and then i conected it to Y spliter
one end is in the top and the other is conected to cooltube 
inside the colltube is 1000W hps and under him is 600W
i builded some basic drip system and thats it
no mold ihave 50-40% hum all the time


----------



## Sedan (May 2, 2017)

s0me0ne said:


> 12 plant
> 3 in each 80l pot coco
> 80 days of veg 5 days flower
> 4x4 ten (1.2mX1.2m)
> ...


Very good, Bro! A couple of remarks: the lamp 1000 should be at the bottom, and 600 at the top. I would make two circuits of cooling and ventilation, one two lamps through the corrugation in two tubes of calcium glass. Bottom feed, with cooling, blowing out at the top. Hermetic pipe! And the second circuit is cooling and ventilation of the plants themselves. If you did not have mold, then you did not grow big bumps, especially on a large area! Show me your result? 
For such a powerful light and such 18/6 (80 days) - the plants are small.


----------



## Sedan (May 2, 2017)

Mold is formed not from humidity inside the tent, but from moisture, which accumulates in fatty cones. If a dry leaf appears inside the fat bud, immediately mold! And you can not blow it out with any ventilation!


----------



## s0me0ne (May 2, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Mold is formed not from humidity inside the tent, but from moisture, which accumulates in fatty cones. If a dry leaf appears inside the fat bud, immediately mold! And you can not blow it out with any ventilation!


in veg for 60 days i only had one 600W and from 61 to 80 i added one more 400W
now in flower i puted 1600W
about the mold i had grow 2 years ago with 600 and 400 got somthing like 1kg
was my first grow
had alot of trouble with it but still got 1kg
look in the pic and tell me XDDDDD
   
thay not big as yours but that was my first grow with alot of misteks


----------



## Sedan (May 3, 2017)

s0me0ne said:


> in veg for 60 days i only had one 600W and from 61 to 80 i added one more 400W
> now in flower i puted 1600W
> about the mold i had grow 2 years ago with 600 and 400 got somthing like 1kg
> was my first grow
> ...



For the first time an excellent result! Do not be shy!!)))

Bro, you're doing something wrong! 400- to a month, then 600 .. At an early stage, such a powerful light is not necessary. It's like in nature, in May it's not so hot, as in July
. I have 3-4 weeks for luminescent (cold light 6,700K) I hold, then only sodium I turn on.

Change the lamps! For such power, the result is weak, especially on coconut! If you have, buy one !! The result will be 1.5 times higher! It will fit your throttle (MG)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600w-Philips-Master-SON-T-PIA-Green-Power-hydroponics/192047175858?_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=43781&meid=11d3cc8aa4f24e8aa65a9fda82cdb39c&pid=100623&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=111217963917


You still need to learn how to properly tie branches to the grid!

You still need to learn how to properly tie branches to the grid! Still defoliation is necessary!


What kind of fertilizer do you use? Do you use this?


----------



## s0me0ne (May 3, 2017)

i used the HPS in veg becouse i didnt have the MH lamp
after i got the MH i added it
its dosent matter now becouse im in flowering stage...
i know about the branches in my old grow
it was one of my mistakes i used plastic net and the plant was pushing it and it got out of control
now in my new grow i used aluminium net and its holds good
im using GHE nuts and i have the tester


----------



## Sedan (May 3, 2017)

s0me0ne said:


> i used the HPS in veg becouse i didnt have the MH lamp
> after i got the MH i added it
> its dosent matter now becouse im in flowering stage...
> i know about the branches in my old grow
> ...


Yes, you are right, plastic is not good! Cut off large leaves so that the light does not obstruct!


The lamp you have what brand (brand and labeling)?


I understand "flora siries coco"?


----------



## Sedan (May 3, 2017)

Now I'm using this








I also have a liquid pH tester- GHE


I use biostimulants, Valagra (viva), Advanded (big bud) Plagron (green sensation, power roоts)


----------



## Sedan (May 3, 2017)

s0me0ne said:


> i
> i have the tester



I'm sorry, I was wrong!


----------



## Joomby (May 3, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Now I'm using this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like packets of condoms haha


----------



## Sedan (May 3, 2017)

Joomby said:


> Looks like packets of condoms haha


 Yes, there is something .. I did not think about it)))

No, bro, this is GHS, a serious organization!))







This shirt went to me for winning the contest!


----------



## s0me0ne (May 3, 2017)

this are my lamp i got 1000W and 600W Super HPS got new ones for this grow
 
i use those


i had a digital ph tester but i broke it
now i use the GHE test kit 
until i get new ph tester

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sedan (May 3, 2017)

s0me0ne said:


> this are my lamp i got 1000W and 600W Super HPS got new ones for this grow
> View attachment 3935541
> i use those
> View attachment 3935539
> ...


[/QUOTE]


 

This I had a lot))) Throw an empty container is dangerous, that's lying around))


----------



## Sedan (May 3, 2017)

Bro, your lamp is not good for the result !!!

I'm telling you exactly!

Buy this!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600w-Philips-Master-SON-T-PIA-Green-Power-hydroponics/192047175858?_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=43781&meid=11d3cc8aa4f24e8aa65a9fda82cdb39c&pid=100623&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=111217963917


Or such







Or such








We call it the "golden troika (3)"

The best sodium lamps for growing marijuana. not at all!!! LED is better, but it is not suitable for vert!


More headlights from the Porsche Cayenne are great for growing !!)))))))))))


----------



## Sedan (May 3, 2017)

We and so can.))))))

The work of my friend:

Stealth, System Box





















































The rights to the photo belong to

* ctm*


Primary source
https://dzagi.club/forum/index.php?showtopic=61295&st=0&p=1809124&#entry1809124

This is not advertising !! This aerobatics we show you!


----------



## Sedan (May 3, 2017)

Very similar to mold, but I can be mistaken!


----------



## s0me0ne (May 3, 2017)

that grow was 2 years ago and no i didnt had mold


----------



## Sedan (May 4, 2017)

s0me0ne said:


> that grow was 2 years ago and no i didnt had mold


it seemed to me! Just looks like mold!

I'm very familiar with mold))


----------



## Sedan (May 5, 2017)

At the beginning of the 20th century, the photographer Prokudin-Gorsky lived in Russia.







He came up with a stereophotography color.

Joomby, bro, you just have not seen this))) Russia the beginning of the 20th century, in color photos.
















































On the left, a janitor in uniform
(a street cleaner for every house in the city, followed the order)
Pay attention, he has medals! In Russia, under the tsar, the janitors were secret informants to the police. If he helped the police catch a criminal, he was awarded a state award!














Can hear, Graph Leo Tolstoy .. "War and Peace" writer
did not eat meat and walked in peasant clothes always







The royal family examines his apparatus, in the photo Gorsky and the daughter of Nicholas 2


----------



## Castaman (May 5, 2017)

Greetings bro, surprised to see you on RIU.


----------



## Sedan (May 5, 2017)

Castaman said:


> Greetings bro, surprised to see you on RIU.



)))) Здорова, Братан!!!

Surprised no less than you!))) Especially, that you are here from 2013))) And I remember how you helped me translate the book from English! I did not forget, bro)))


----------



## ttystikk (May 5, 2017)

Sedan said:


> At the beginning of the 20th century, the photographer Prokudin-Gorsky lived in Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is fascinating! Amazing pictures of life from a century ago, and the turnout of the day.

It is very sad that we are not told how similar we are, but only the differences- and even those are exaggerated.


----------



## Sedan (May 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> This is fascinating! Amazing pictures of life from a century ago, and the turnout of the day.
> 
> It is very sad that we are not told how similar we are, but only the differences- and even those are exaggerated.


----------



## Sedan (May 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> and even those are exaggerated.


Bro, do you think that's all?

9.11 ... terrorists?)))

Billions of dollars have been allocated from the state budget for combating terrorism!
Where did the money go, terrorists?
Companies manufacturing weapons and all kinds of security systems, which receive state orders for billions of dollars. Companies that belong to whom? ...Terrorists?)))))

We have such a scheme has long been working, but not with such sacrifices! And you believe in this)))


As Stalin said: "When one person dies, it's a tragedy, and when thousands die, it's statistics" 1941

It's just that nobody hides it, but you have it disguised as a mask of "culture" and "civilization". As one wise man said, "politeness is the highest form of hypocrisy."


So said Albert Einstein about Lenin:







"I honor a man in Lenin who, with total self-sacrifice, gave all his strength to the cause of social justice. I consider his method expedient. But one is indisputable: people like him are the guardians and innovators of the conscience of mankind."


Would he say this about George Bush...Or Putin or Poroshenko?!









PS: Roosevelt-during the world war and Kennedy, which prevented the Caribbean crisis, I personally respect!







This robot is definitely not Russian)))))

Here's a Russian !!!!!!


----------



## Sedan (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (May 6, 2017)

We're distracting, sorry!

*2,5 weeks 12/12, 1 week of flowering.*

*Fertilizers: "Powder Feeding hybrid" from "Green House Seeds" PPM / PH input / output 1000/1100; 6.3 / 6.7. I'm watering the water-fertilizer-water-water scheme .... 
One watering 6-7 gallons.*

*Magic trees.

          


*


----------



## Sedan (May 6, 2017)

Without defoliation can not do here.


----------



## Sedan (May 6, 2017)

A simple guy from the village. It's on the Rolls Royce.))) He then told that his knees were shaking with excitement! He died several years later when testing a new MIG fighter. Sorry for the guy, he was not yet 30.


----------



## Sedan (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Stipulus (May 7, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Where naked is in Kiev, so the special services of Yanukovich suppress the will of the insurgents.
> 
> 
> On the second - my city 2014. Russian special services (not Ukrainian, do not confuse) tried to make a revolution, but our city survived! A Donetsk (DNR) and Lugansk (LNR-now) - did not survive. The Crimea, too, passed! But I'm out of politics, bro! I look from the side and I'm terrified !!!
> I'm just half Russian half Ukrainian. Father mother


You have the saddest history in Europe, my wife is Lithuanian and I lived over in Vilnius for a year...I am Australian and went to a lot of the old Soviet countries including- Georgia(saw Stalins house in Gori, too much security for me to petrol bomb it) and Belarus, Lativa and of course Ukraine. I have read a lot of the history of the Ukraine and its very very dark...on the bright side it is awesome to see you set up, I grew a bit in Vilnius just for personal use...tiny cupboard and draconian drug laws to combat! Kiev is beautiful and I wish I could have gone to Odessa. I love how you have invented and engineered a new grow space, it is how people in your part of the world think...born engineers.


----------



## JeffSessions (May 7, 2017)

Best thread on RIU @Sedan. I made an account just to see your pictures. You get much better results by being resourceful than most growers in US who can just buy anything they want and have it delivered to them.

My mother's parents on her father's side emigrated from the Ukraine, I believe in the 1930s. They were Jewish and as a child I was told of the horrors that befell those who could not escape. I don't know any more than that, I should try and learn exactly where they were from.


----------



## Sedan (May 7, 2017)

Stipulus said:


> You have the saddest history in Europe, my wife is Lithuanian and I lived over in Vilnius for a year...I am Australian and went to a lot of the old Soviet countries including- Georgia(saw Stalins house in Gori, too much security for me to petrol bomb it) and Belarus, Lativa and of course Ukraine. I have read a lot of the history of the Ukraine and its very very dark...on the bright side it is awesome to see you set up, I grew a bit in Vilnius just for personal use...tiny cupboard and draconian drug laws to combat! Kiev is beautiful and I wish I could have gone to Odessa. I love how you have invented and engineered a new grow space, it is how people in your part of the world think...born engineers.


Look, my brother is my city in the 60-70 ...






I see you realized that the Russians are not an ordinary people! Due to the fact that grief forced us to work with the brain and not turn into animals
As Sherlock Holmes said (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle). What people do not understand is suspicious !! Here's the answer!)))


----------



## Stipulus (May 7, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Look, my brother is my city in the 60-70 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The worlds media is obsessed with Nazis and what they did. yet they tend to forget about the NKVD and the systematic attempted genocide of the forced starvation of millions I'm the Ukraine just before WW2...Russia is a huge country and Stalin made Hitler look almost humane...then there was Mao...but what is disgusting is what I am seeing in the modern liberal socialist marches that are frequently violent and so anti speech that they to be could be considered right wing..and they fly the soviet flag...


----------



## Stipulus (May 7, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> Best thread on RIU @Sedan. I made an account just to see your pictures. You get much better results by being resourceful than most growers in US who can just buy anything they want and have it delivered to them.
> 
> My mother's parents on her father's side emigrated from the Ukraine, I believe in the 1930s. They were Jewish and as a child I was told of the horrors that befell those who could not escape. I don't know any more than that, I should try and learn exactly where they were from.


The Ukraine was almost as totally on the anhilataion list for Jews as Poland...in fact most of the Jews were deported from Ukraine to Poland..lots of Ukrainian policemen helped with the mass killings and deportations of Jews back then. They like in Lithuania had little choice..you help or bullet for you. A horrible piece of history, and much ignored really in the Western world, especially what happened to ethnic Germans all around the world after WW2...you should look up what happened to Ethnic germans in Chzechoslovakia after the end of WW2...just as many innocent people were murdered after than during the war...as someone with a brain once said..."an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind"


----------



## Sedan (May 8, 2017)

Stipulus said:


> The worlds media is obsessed with Nazis and what they did. yet they tend to forget about the NKVD and the systematic attempted genocide of the forced starvation of millions I'm the Ukraine just before WW2...Russia is a huge country and Stalin made Hitler look almost humane...then there was Mao...but what is disgusting is what I am seeing in the modern liberal socialist marches that are frequently violent and so anti speech that they to be could be considered right wing..and they fly the soviet flag...



I shall tell a little about the so-called genocide in Ukraine. In fact, it was throughout the *European part of the USSR*. This was a very brutal, inhuman, but extremely necessary measure, as Stalin believed. After the revolution of 1917, the country was dying of hunger !!!
The USSR then was in isolation of the uttermost, it was recognized by few, credits would not be given by anybody(How did Germany help then)! Everything was destroyed, looting, riots.
In order to save the USSR as an idea, Stalin took everything into an iron fist. (Stalin is a derivative of the word steel) For ten years, Stalin made from a backward country-the industrial giant-the world's first !!! How did he do it, damn it ?! you ask! He took from the peasants all their products .. all !! I sold abroad, I bought machine tools and materials !!!There was a choice-or die krestyane, or the whole country will die !!
Acquit
justify it !!! But did he have a choice ?! Stalin, like Lenin devoted his whole life to the idea !! He did not have any property left after death !! Soldiers' boots and uniform !! He always walked in the same !!!!! If not for his cruelty, bordering on brutality, the country would have died as far back as 1930. After the death of Stalin, in fact, the USSR began to fall apart ...
A very controversial figure of course, but he did not blow up his citizens in skyscrapers, to put billions in his pocket! And did not destroy the whole country to ........... not find there a nuclear threat !!!!!! I've never been a communist, never went to rallies. Never went to the polls !!! I'm a sociopath indeed !! I'm telling you about the idea of money, еgoism and the idea of equality and fraternity !! What's better?!

Nkvd - horror, of course,

And I would not wish the enemy to live in СССР in 1917-1953 !!


Here is a little acquainted with the personality of Stalin from a conversation with H Wells.

http://www.newstatesman.com/politics/2014/04/h-g-wells-it-seems-me-i-am-more-left-you-mr-stalin

What do you think, can such a person thoughtlessly kill people with genocide? Why did he need it?))) As Sherlock Holmes would say: where is the motive !?
Stupidity is, because. Ukraine said that Russia was to blame for what was in 33, and for whom to complain to Russia ?! It was the same there! So, in the end, Stalin, as if the people were busting out of boredom, like those inhuman in Kiev above in the photo!


*****************************

Western Ukraine has always been in conflict with the east, where I live at all times !! Even on regielloznym relations! The Germans were not helped only by Ukrainians !! When the Germans came to the city, they offered 400 marks, for work in the police! Who was a traitor, they went there - Russians, Ukrainians, Belarusians, all white race, others did not take! The Jews were not taken to Poland, they were destroyed on the spot, and Ukrainian policemen helped them, for 400 marks a month !!!!

Heard about "Бабий яр" .. it's not Poland, it's Kiev !!!

Destroyed *150 000* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kiev Jews!!






A Ukrainian policeman for 400 marks a month !! Bro I'm better off with hunger die than this I will do !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sedan (May 8, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> Best thread on RIU @Sedan. I made an account just to see your pictures. You get much better results by being resourceful than most growers in US who can just buy anything they want and have it delivered to them.
> 
> My mother's parents on her father's side emigrated from the Ukraine, I believe in the 1930s. They were Jewish and as a child I was told of the horrors that befell those who could not escape. I don't know any more than that, I should try and learn exactly where they were from.



Thanks bro!! Yes, terrible time was! My great-grandfathers at that time lived in the village to feed other children, fed the weakest, yes it was- it IS TRUTH !!! 1933 !!! DO NOT HAVE JEWS! Jews in the USSR, no one drove and did not pursue, bro! They probably were rich? The whole top of the party were Jews! Lenin is a Jew too! This yes-all the rich fled abroad, fearing looting!


Then it was so, if you are not worker-peasant origin, you are garbage))))))


----------



## Sedan (May 8, 2017)

Now I will tell you about those "Ukrainians" that you said above!
When the Germans captured Ukraine, they formed a new government. They promised "freedom" to the Ukrainian people. Were ardent opponents of Soviet power, as I said, this is Western Ukraine. The SS division Galychyna was formed, Ukrainians wanted to call Ukraine, but the Germans did not want to call the SS, underdeveloped by the state they thought we were.









Ukrainians













Personally, Himmler visited the division!






But the real Ukrainians!








They hung for weeks in order to inspire fear! People told, from any window of the city peep out, hang hanging! For one German, killed by partisans, 50 peaceful Ukrainians were killed! There was a choice, Bro! Was-to die with honor for the motherland! Here is the choice of a true patriot !!!!!!


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Now I will tell you about those "Ukrainians" that you said above!
> When the Germans captured Ukraine, they formed a new government. They promised "freedom" to the Ukrainian people. Were ardent opponents of Soviet power, as I said, this is Western Ukraine. The SS division Galychyna was formed, Ukrainians wanted to call Ukraine, but the Germans did not want to call the SS, underdeveloped by the state they thought we were.
> 
> 
> ...


I fear the world is headed in this direction again. No coincidence that it takes only long enough for those who remember the last time to die and take their memories with them.


----------



## Sedan (May 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I fear the world is headed in this direction again.


Defense of Donetsk Airport 2015


----------



## maximum autism (May 8, 2017)

I'm really impressed with your setup, man. Good job, this is motivating me to build a similar setup. Thanks for posting the DIY pics and the dirt formula, too. `


----------



## Sedan (May 9, 2017)

maximum autism said:


> I'm really impressed with your setup, man. Good job, this is motivating me to build a similar setup. Thanks for posting the DIY pics and the dirt formula, too. `



Thank you, bro! If there are any questions about the assembly, I'll tell you how!


----------



## Stipulus (May 9, 2017)

Sedan said:


> I shall tell a little about the so-called genocide in Ukraine. In fact, it was throughout the *European part of the USSR*. This was a very brutal, inhuman, but extremely necessary measure, as Stalin believed. After the revolution of 1917, the country was dying of hunger !!!
> The USSR then was in isolation of the uttermost, it was recognized by few, credits would not be given by anybody(How did Germany help then)! Everything was destroyed, looting, riots.
> In order to save the USSR as an idea, Stalin took everything into an iron fist. (Stalin is a derivative of the word steel) For ten years, Stalin made from a backward country-the industrial giant-the world's first !!! How did he do it, damn it ?! you ask! He took from the peasants all their products .. all !! I sold abroad, I bought machine tools and materials !!!There was a choice-or die krestyane, or the whole country will die !!
> Acquit
> ...


What was left of the Jews was taken to Poland...Stalin was the cuntiest of the cunts...He was paranoid and psychopathic..he killed everyone and anyone, from members of his own family to the men who helped him gain power..funny thing he wasn't even Russian! Are you saying that the American government blew up the towers to make money? Somehow justifying fuckign Stalins reign of terror and slaughter because he allegedly cared for the common people(which he did fucking NOT!) My wife grandparents all died in in Siberia or as a result of slave labor...


----------



## Sedan (May 9, 2017)

Stipulus said:


> Are you saying that the American government blew up the towers to make money?..



I'm sure of it!!! I am a civil engineer with a diploma. My father is a professor, engineer-designer-projected planes at the Kharkov aircraft factory !!! At home, they do not fall at the side impact, it's a lie! Houses were formed, as if something exploded from below and they lost support !!! What do you believe more, in the laws of physics or the lies of politicians ?? !!)))



Stipulus said:


> What was left of the Jews was taken to Poland...


At us in Kharkov (41-43) Jews all did not steal anywhere! The Germans killed them immediately! They were persecuted for forced labor (mainly in Germany) for all who could work. My grandmother, not a Jew, was hijacked at 42 in Germany.



Stipulus said:


> .He was paranoid and psychopathic..he killed everyone and anyone. My wife grandparents all died in in Siberia or as a result of slave labor...


I do not know the diagnosis of Stalin with him personally is not familiar!


I already told you that my great-grandfathers in 33, in the village ate each other! What are you proving to me Bro?

that's better?!







How to determine the diagnosis of the person who did this!! Tell me, Bro, you know everything?!












100,000 civilians......................................Just by the kindness of the soul! Not paranoia

I'm telling you that I like the idea of brotherhood and mutual assistance more than the idea of money and selfishness!!! The conquistadors, Columbus, went to America for gold. Everyone went to America for gold! Here's the result for you! And our mentality, already long before 1917 was formed, Bro! At us people more help each other in a trouble .... Not for money!!! I'm not talking about the rulers or about some political ideals *(this is shit for me !!!)*
told you!!!!!!! You made a mistake!!! I spoke about the personality of Stalin! You know its disadvantages, and I tell you about its pros! *He is a very cruel and treacherous person, but he is essentially the same as Truman and Bush* in those days !!! You are somehow one-sided, Bro! Roosevelt, I respect the hero!


----------



## Stipulus (May 9, 2017)

Sedan said:


> I'm sure of it!!! I am a civil engineer with a diploma. My father is a professor, engineer-designer-projected planes at the Kharkov aircraft factory !!! At home, they do not fall at the side impact, it's a lie! Houses were formed, as if something exploded from below and they lost support !!! What do you believe more, in the laws of physics or the lies of politicians ?? !!)))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you have taken my comments the wrong way...because I don't see the American government systematically killing people around the word in the fashion of Hitler or Stalin...after WW2 America seemed to have the responsibility of acting like the world police..and the byproduct of these proxy wars between America and Russia and China is dead people. I am not saying the wars are justified but they are a world away from WW1 and WW2...Your country has always been hotly disputed for many years...the only thing I was saying is that Stalin was as bad as the Nazis and that many Ukrainians like Latvian, Lithuanian and Estonians chose the Nazis side as they were sick of being starved to death by Russia...I am not saying that they were necessarily bad people, they either had a gun to their heads or had fallen for propaganda. Imagine after being starved by fucking Stalin for so may years then there was the opportunity for a better life(which turned out to be as bad if not worse)


----------



## Sedan (May 9, 2017)

Stipulus said:


> ..because I don't see)



And will not see! Will see the one who looks!)))

I understood correctly, bro! And I understand that in your country, which is an alliance of the United States, there will be propaganda, exceptionally positive, if you lived in China or Peru, or Mexico or Canada)), then you would have a completely different view of America !! Say what?))) America is the aggressor. She's sticking her nose everywhere! She imparts her opinion to the whole world !! That's what the rest of the mip (not the coalition) thinks about the United States, Bro!


I would advise you, choose something more average, something more objective, a priori, if you want! Of these two opinions. If I begin to list the conflicts that were fomented in the last 70 years of the USSR and the US, then I will not have enough fingers and toes, and hair on my head! I will not even try to sell the Colombian cocaine to the CIA. Oh yeah, you, too, probably neither hearing nor the spirit of this)))) Bro, IMPERIAS, can not be honest, otherwise they fall apart !!!! This is an axiom !! And harness the illusion that all the buzz, that what the media show, it's true, you'll turn into an idiot without a mind!

I understand you, you are about SS battalions in the Baltic, as we have Halychyna, yes, I finally can not understand them, now. We called the street in western Ukraine ..: Galichina Division !!! - it's a shame for me, sorry, but I did not want this !!!!!!!!

Peace in the whole world, Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sedan (May 9, 2017)

Stipulus said:


> like the world police



You mean this police, Bro?






Have you joked ?! You believe in the police !! Whether it's the world, be it the sheriff's office ?? !! They are all corrupt, everything depends on the amount of bribes....
And no matter where in the US Ukraine or Samali!
!! Understood the hint? There is one police, bro-GOD! Other NO on the ground !!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2017)

i don't really "believe" in the police, unfortunately, i do believe that people are irresponsible, untrustworthy, and lazy. if you don't set watchdogs on the sheep, they wander away, fall in gorges, drown in rivers, and get eaten by wolves.....you would think by now the sheep would have learned to avoid these things for themselves, but .....


----------



## Sedan (May 9, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't really "believe" in the police, unfortunately, i do believe that people are irresponsible, untrustworthy, and lazy. if you don't set watchdogs on the sheep, they wander away, fall in gorges, drown in rivers, and get eaten by wolves.....you would think by now the sheep would have learned to avoid these things for themselves, but .....


Cynical, but true! 

For the most part .... almost everything)))

Utopia, bro! Only God can save! People, no way! That they did not invent! It's nature, the strong devour the weak !! Well people do not want to become animals, they want to be animals! In fact, and the horror that this here this policy of obesity and pseudo-democracy, based on the satisfaction of the basest desires of man! That's what is sad!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2017)

we are part of nature, and can do anything within it, if you belong to it.
when you set yourself apart, all those things become impossible, and you become an artificial "thing" in a plastic world


----------



## Sedan (May 9, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we are part of nature, and can do anything within it, if you belong to it.
> when you set yourself apart, all those things become impossible, and you become an artificial "thing" in a plastic world



There is a nature in the context of "God's gift." And there is a nature, in the context of "wild jungle", and you are "Mowgli", here in these jungle you need to remain a man-it's possible, believe me! A person is good, compassion, love (not sex !!!), mercy .. That's what it means in my understanding to be a Man !!! And if you think every day about who to fuck, preferably a fashion model, to eat more delicious, but to drink, so that you can inhale the acid in your nose! These are the animal feelings, Bro! Gluttony!! It is a sin! Can not be so! And your democracy, only this and propagandizes, and the world of sheep poison! Sheep turn into wolves or sexual maniacs, after your films!))))) And you sell them for millions more in rentals ..... it's fucked up, Bro! 
In fact This is violence, sex and drugs, nothing more !!!
Such a feeling that no one except this does not think about anything !!! This is very low, gentlemen!


----------



## Stipulus (May 9, 2017)

Sedan said:


> And will not see! Will see the one who looks!)))
> 
> I understood correctly, bro! And I understand that in your country, which is an alliance of the United States, there will be propaganda, exceptionally positive, if you lived in China or Peru, or Mexico or Canada)), then you would have a completely different view of America !! Say what?))) America is the aggressor. She's sticking her nose everywhere! She imparts her opinion to the whole world !! That's what the rest of the mip (not the coalition) thinks about the United States, Bro!
> 
> ...


We see America as the world police, and that there are many injustices everywhere...


----------



## Stipulus (May 9, 2017)

Sedan said:


> There is a nature in the context of "God's gift." And there is a nature, in the context of "wild jungle", and you are "Mowgli", here in these jungle you need to remain a man-it's possible, believe me! A person is good, compassion, love (not sex !!!), mercy .. That's what it means in my understanding to be a Man !!! And if you think every day about who to fuck, preferably a fashion model, to eat more delicious, but to drink, so that you can inhale the acid in your nose! These are the animal feelings, Bro! Gluttony!! It is a sin! Can not be so! And your democracy, only this and propagandizes, and the world of sheep poison! Sheep turn into wolves or sexual maniacs, after your films!))))) And you sell them for millions more in rentals ..... it's fucked up, Bro!
> In fact This is violence, sex and drugs, nothing more !!!
> Such a feeling that no one except this does not think about anything !!! This is very low, gentlemen!


Hey mate, I'm from Australia! Most the people here have no say in supporting the America Zionist causes, but I must say that the world is better of with America having the supreme power than Russia or places like Iran and China! I haver been to Lithuania(lived 12 months), Latvia, Estonia, Poland, Czech Republic, East Germany, Belarus(5 day holiday. fuck knows why) and to Kiev as well. We Australians are getting very sick of being Americas puppet I tell you. Democracy is not prefect but its a fuckload better than communism, fascism, Theocracies, Autocratic dictatorships or Shariah law...


----------



## Sedan (May 9, 2017)

Stipulus said:


> We see America as the world police, and that there are many injustices everywhere...




Can i ask you? Who are we, bro?


I am sure that some people are directly involved in the escalation of the conflict in Ukraine! They promised, then betrayed, they threw them under tanks! And you do not see any help from the real !!, even weapons can not provide! (Analogue of Georgia)! I do not see anything of peacemaking here !!! Ukraine is on fire !! States are kicking with pleasure !! Russia is in crisis !! What is necessary for the world, really !!!!! ????? Just another question ?? Who needs this fucking mouth !!


----------



## Sedan (May 9, 2017)

Stipulus said:


> America having the supreme power .




Hello, I'm from Ukraine (not Russia), also our ally, but it's not an ally, but an instigator, I do not believe this ally!) I do not agree with you !!! If America was not panic-stricken about Russia, the Donbas would have been bombed, like Iraq on video !!! Thank God! Bro, I spent half my life in the USSR, I was not thrilled with life there !! But I have never felt so secure and reliable! I know that Russia will never be broken. I'm half Russian. So I want to run, because I live 30 kilometers from the border !!! If something will fly a squadron of MIGs, and compare the city (2 000 000) to the earth as the Americans do Hiroshima .....

The word dmocracy was invented by a person, like everything else that you listed above! I'm telling you about God! Apart from God, no one will help us now, no fucking democracy!

I'm not talking about religion to you, the word that people came up with, or Catholics, Khrestiane-it's all a lie !!! God is one!


When there was a terrorist act in the arsenal near Kharkov. Two nuts arrived, like miners from NATO)))), stood on the sidelines)))))), NATO, thanks for the help !!))))))))))))


----------



## Stipulus (May 9, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Can i ask you? Who are we, bro?
> 
> 
> I am sure that some people are directly involved in the escalation of the conflict in Ukraine! They promised, then betrayed, they threw them under tanks! And you do not see any help from the real !!, even weapons can not provide! (Analogue of Georgia)! I do not see anything of peacemaking here !!! Ukraine is on fire !! States are kicking with pleasure !! Russia is in crisis !! What is necessary for the world, really !!!!! ????? Just another question ?? Who needs this fucking mouth !!


I have been to Georgia as well! Even been to Gori...where the devil himself was born...I know you are from the Ukraine and the war there will never cease so long as Putin is in power. America seems to only pick fights it knows it can win, and also fights that have riches for them at the end(oil)....NATO and the UN have sat by during many world conflicts and just watched people being slaughtered...Crimea, Rwanda and Sudan are just the tip of the iceberg. So Russia is your Allie?


----------



## Sedan (May 9, 2017)

Stipulus said:


> So Russia is your Allie?



Did I say that? ("America having the supreme power ") I told you that they too are our allies! Russia is your ally? Do you understand?)))) All right you say, only, as we say: "from your hill".


I did not say?? I do not recognize any power. Therefore, I try to reason objectively!

Do you know who it is? *It's not the devil!* He was supported by the US government!! that say ?? !!








He pulled Chile out of the crisis much harder than Stalin .. much !!!

Mussalini had a warm correspondence with Churchill. And Mussalini is the founder of fascism!

Democracy, you say?)))


----------



## Sedan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (May 9, 2017)

Today in our country the Great Holiday-Victory over fascism !! 1941-1945 .... 30 000 000 dead Russian Ukrainians of Belarusians ....... through the fault of the Germans, tortured, killed, raped, burnt, destroyed in four years !!! Who is seen in the world !! ?????????






You probably are annoying, but this is my life, my homeland, my grandfathers died for freedom! Our freedom is alien to you, and this is our happiness, comrades!


----------



## ttystikk (May 9, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Today in our country the Great Holiday-Victory over fascism !! 1941-1945 .... 30 000 000 dead Russian Ukrainians of Belarusians ....... through the fault of the Germans, tortured, killed, raped, burnt, destroyed in four years !!! Who is seen in the world !! ?????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll get no argument from me. Patton wanted to turn east at Berlin and drive to Moscow but Truman wouldn't let him. Imagine how the world would be different today if he had.


----------



## Sedan (May 10, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You'll get no argument from me. Patton wanted to turn east at Berlin and drive to Moscow but Truman wouldn't let him. Imagine how the world would be different today if he had.



Bro, there are a lot of black spots in history. The main thing is that people remember how good and bad to objectively assess the situation! Otherwise, this is not a history of history - a fairy tale somehow)))


My Vega Box


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Bro, there are a lot of black spots in history. The main thing is that people remember how good and bad to objectively assess the situation! Otherwise, this is not a history of history - a fairy tale somehow)))


What do you mean here? I don't understand.


----------



## Sedan (May 10, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> What do you mean here? I don't understand.


There is a country! There is her story! I wanted people to not believe that everything is good there. This does not happen! It's more like a Hollywood movie! As in man there is no ideal or saint, so there is not in the world created by people, nothing like the ideal ..... Jesus !!! We must understand that people all over the world live, they are not the same, they just grew up in a different environment and have their own mentality. Otherwise, all the brothers are the children of God !!! One God, not ten, not nine, not eight, one God! If you to them with the peace, they too will respond with peace !!!!! Believe it !! We are pierced with foreheads, for the sake of political interests! All!

РС Sorry for my English! My son knows English well, read my posts ..... laughs))))


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2017)

Sedan said:


> There is a country! There is her story! I wanted people to not believe that everything is good there. This does not happen! It's more like a Hollywood movie! As in man there is no ideal or saint, so there is not in the world created by people, nothing like the ideal ..... Jesus !!! We must understand that people all over the world live, they are not the same, they just grew up in a different environment and have their own mentality. Otherwise, all the brothers are the children of God !!! One God, not ten, not nine, not eight, one God! If you to them with the peace, they too will respond with peace !!!!! Believe it !! We are pierced with foreheads, for the sake of political interests! All!
> 
> РС Sorry for my English! My son knows English well, read my posts ..... laughs))))


A big problem with many Americans is that if someone comes to them with an unfamiliar idea or perspective, they feel threatened.

I think your perspective is interesting and different from what I've been told in the past by many.

I'm going to shock you:
You're familiar with the US involvement in Ukraine early in your Independence? How America helped Ukraine remove old Russian nuclear missiles and promised to reprocess the nuclear material into rector fuel and burn it in our power plants? We did that, by the way- it put our uranium mining industry out of work for 20 years.

You are also familiar with the 4 way Treaty of Helsinki, where the US, Great Britain, Russia and Ukraine all signed an agreement for eternal mutual nonaggression?

One man who was deeply involved in both projects, worked for the US State Department as a senior diplomat and was posted in Helsinki is very well known to me:

My father.

So you see, we live in a very small world and the work we do can affect so many others in ways we cannot always foresee.

It is we who are responsible for keeping the promise of peace alive. It is easy to fight, easy to destroy, easy to kill. Yet building something together always has a better and more lasting result.


----------



## Sedan (May 11, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm going to shock you:
> 
> 
> My father.
> ...







.......




!!!


So I thought, why such a keen interest you have to our country.))) At first I was even surprised! Because I did not expect to hear from an American from Colorado, such profound information about Ukraine and Russia .... objective information! Usually Americans say something completely different about us))))


Yes, I know about the US uranium enrichment program! I will say more, five miles from my house is the Ukrainian Institute of Physics and Technology. Under the USSR, the territory of the Institute belonged directly to Moscow!

Such great scientists as Physicist theorist, Nobel Prize winner.


Landau Lev Davidovich








The creator of the Russian atomic bomb Kurchatov Igor Vasilievich








Niels Bohr came to Kharkov in 34 to a scientific conference.



In the photo (from left to right) - Landau, prof. Niels Bohr, Rosenfeld, Bronstein.


















_«I am glad to get opportunity to give expression for the feeling of great admiration and pleasure with which I have seen the beautiful new physical-technical institute in Charkov, where the excellent condition for experimental work in all branches of modern physics are utilized with greatest enthusiasm and success under most distinguished leadership and closed collaboration with brilliant theoretical physicist._

_22-5-1934 Niels Bohr »

****************_


In the institute there was an atomic reactor. In 2010, all of the enriched uranium was taken from there.
Now, on the basis of this reactor together with the Americans, different experiments with depleted uranium are being conducted. Americans have invested money in this institution ....

I am pleased to hear that your father contributed to the cause of peace !!!!

Yes, Bro, the world is very small !!!!
And I'm very glad that we understand each other !! I did not expect it to be honest!


*The Magic Glade

        *


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2017)

Sedan said:


> .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is not we the people who want war in the world. WE want peace. The power hungry and the industrialists are the ones who will stoop to the use of force to advance their selfish aims.

It has always been this way and unless we can control and stop them, those very people will hasten the destruction of us all.

I am firmly on the side of peace. Nothing is gained by murdering our neighbors.

It is clear you feel the same way, which is why we seem to have quickly become friends.

One last note; in English, enriching uranium is the practice of making it weapons grade. What the United States did with the Russian missiles left on Ukrainian soil was the opposite; it was reprocessed and downgraded to become suitable fuel for nuclear power, and NOT for weapons. This I believe is humanity's greatest example of 'beating swords into plowshares', or making weapons into engines for peace.


----------



## Sedan (May 11, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It is not we the people who want war in the world. WE want peace. .


*I’ll get off at the distant station*
I’ll get off at the distant station, the grass to my waist
And it’s good to face the truth
To wander in the fields worrying about nothing
In the cornflower blue silence,

To loaf around in the fields worrying about nothing
In the cornflower blue silence

I’ll get off at the distant station, the smell of honey will come,
I’ll get drunk with living water next to a crane,
Everything’s mine here, and we, and our origin is here,
And cornflowers, and me, and poplars.

I’ll get off at the distant necessary station,
I’ll look into my childhood from a high branch,
You, let me again please, let me, my native land,
To be dedicated in this silence.

I’ll get off at the distant station, the grass to my waist,
I’ll get into the grass, barefoot like in the sea,
And without me the return express train, the express train
Will melt away somewhere in the urban noise.


----------



## Sedan (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2017)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 3940569 View attachment 3940570 View attachment 3940571 View attachment 3940572 View attachment 3940573


Naughty girl! Lol


----------



## Sedan (May 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Naughty girl! Lol


 

Yes, you're right)), brought me a lot of trouble, her restless character ... I was very angry at her then. But he could not even touch her with a finger. I can not))))






Protection method




And it helps me, of course))). For example, in painting the setup))) 

Elsa at work:


----------



## Sedan (May 13, 2017)

For someone who does not want to mess with complex construction, I suggest, for your attention, a lightweight version of a mobile vertical installation. For one or two plants


*"Sail 2000M"*
*From Sedan*

(Recommended 400W sodium lamp)

For this we need such materials.


(Sorry for the photos, I did not prepare!)





































Closed with aluminum screen



On this bracket we hang the lamp vertically. We put the installation in any corner of the room




Lamp cooling


----------



## ttystikk (May 13, 2017)

Of course you'll want a reflector for the lamp, to direct all the light onto the trellis.

Nice work!


----------



## Sedan (May 13, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Of course you'll want a reflector for the lamp, to direct all the light onto the trellis.
> 
> Nice work!



Thank you, Bro!

We push the installation tightly into the corner of the room! Like this

 

We push the installation tightly into the corner of the room so that the lamp is close to the wall! The wall is painted with white matte paint.


----------



## Sedan (May 13, 2017)

So, too, sails can be used by placing them in a circle!


----------



## Sedan (May 13, 2017)

Erythroxylumnovogranatense








Fermentation


----------



## Sedan (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (May 13, 2017)

My way of bending plants, with the horizontal method of cultivation. I called this method: 

*Bird))))*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2017)

i do not fuck with cocaine, no matter what form its in


----------



## Sedan (May 13, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i do not fuck with cocaine, no matter what form its in




I'm glad that you lead a healthy lifestyle !! I will advise you to do sports !!! I'm pulling up on the horizontal bar 30 times, pushing away from the floor 100 for one approach. I work every morning before work, then a cold shower. I tell you the truth, I'm not joking !! And how much are you ?!


Bro, excuse me, but you're talking nonsense now))))) Cocaine?))) What do you know about the history of America? This is the most valuable energy and vitaminized product! I'm talking about coca leaves now !! From it, make tea or eat! Indians have been eating leaves for thousands of years! If you eat a pound of salt, you say: fuck this salt is poison! And if you still dilute kerosene, then in general you will be worn with huge eyes)) This is a culture, a brother is not a drug !!! Do not confuse!! I'm a grower, not a dealer)))))
In coca cola leaves coca still. Earlier in general from pure leaves did or made crude from alkaloids













In Asia. Where Muslims and the Koran, there in general you can not drink alcohol! They drink a drink from poppies in Russian Asia - this drink is called "kuknar" - it is allowed to drink only adults! Every poppy grows there, the police close their eyes to it! It is a national drink. You can also tell dick this heroin, is not it?)))


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2017)

i'm aware of the history of my own country, and just because people were stupid in the past is no reason for me to be stupid in the present.


----------



## Sedan (May 13, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm aware of the history of my own country, and just because people were stupid in the past is no reason for me to be stupid in the present.


Interesting philosophy you have. Lived silly did not grieve, came clever, now stupid live in reservations, eat fucking leaves .... That's what you think! They think differently. You essentially insulted your fellow citizens. What for? I do not understand you! I am well acquainted with the guys from Peru. Normal guys. And not stupid at all! And not addicts! Believe me, I've seen many people in my time, good and bad. But these are all people, bro! I hope you understand me correctly, Bro!

And cocaine clever invented in the middle of the last century! And what a nightmare started right away with this clever cocaine! Imagine, the stupid Indians have eaten it for thousands of years. And nothing happened, no one died and did not go crazy, did not jump out of the window, did not sit in prison, did not become a criminal .... But only the smart ones touched it, the blood pressure started right away. Now once again, tell me, bro: who is clever ?? !!


----------



## Sedan (May 13, 2017)

Forgive me, I was mistaken, I still live in the 20th century))), the day before last of course it was taken. I'm talking about cocaine.


*Sign of Four
Arthur Conan Doyle
Chapter 1 - The Science of Deduction*




Sherlock Holmes took his bottle from the corner of the mantel- piece, and his hypodermic syringe from its neat morocco case. With his long, white, nervous fingers he adjusted the delicate needle and rolled back his left shirtcuff. For some little time his eyes rested thoughtfully upon the sinewy forearm and wrist, all dotted and scarred with innumerable puncture-marks. Finally, he thrust the sharp point home, pressed down the tiny piston, and sank back into the velvet-lined armchair with a long sigh of satisfaction.

Three times a day for many months I had witnessed this performance, but custom had not reconciled my mind to it. On the contrary, from day to day I had become more irritable at the sight, and my conscience swelled nightly within me at the thought that I had lacked the courage to protest. Again and again I had registered a vow that I should deliver my soul upon the subject; but there was that in the cool, nonchalant air of my companion which made him the last man with whom one would care to take anything approaching to a liberty. His great powers, his masterly manner, and the experience which I had had of his many extraor- dinary qualities, all made me diffident and backward in crossing him.

Yet upon that afternoon, whether it was the Beaune which I had taken with my lunch or the additional exasperation produced by the extreme deliberation of his manner, I suddenly felt that I could hold out no longer.

"Which is it to-day," I asked, "morphine or cocaine?"

He raised his eyes languidly from the old black-letter volume which he had opened.

"It is cocaine," he said, "a seven-per-cent solution. Would you care to try it?"

"No, indeed," I answered brusquely. "My constitution has not got over the Afghan campaign yet. I cannot afford to throw any extra strain upon it."

He smiled at my vehemence. "Perhaps you are right, Wat- son," he said. "I suppose that its influence is physically a bad one. I find it, however, so transcendently stimulating and clarify- ing to the mind that its secondary action is a matter of small moment."

"But consider!" I said earnestly. "Count the cost! Your brain may, as you say, be roused and excited, but it is a pathological and morbid process which involves increased tissue-change and may at least leave a permanent weakness. You know, too, what a black reaction comes upon you. Surely the game is hardly worth the candle. Why should you, for a mere passing pleasure, risk the loss of those great powers with which you have been endowed? Remember that I speak not only as one comrade to another but as a medical man to one for whose constitution he is to some extent answerable."

He did not seem offended. On the contrary, he put his finger- tips together, and leaned his elbows on the arms of his chair, like one who has a relish for conversation.

"My mind," he said, "rebels at stagnation. Give me prob- lems, give me work, give me the most abstruse cryptogram, or the most intricate analysis, and I am in my own proper atmo- sphere. I can dispense then with artificial stimulants. But I abhor the dull routine of existence. I crave for mental exaltation. That is why I have chosen my own particular profession, or rather created it, for I am the only one in the world.".......................


----------



## Sedan (May 13, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (May 13, 2017)

For what it's worth, I have tried cocaine in the distant past and I had no interest in it. Same with methamphetamine. I'm in my 50s now and the only simulant I can be accused of using regularly is caffeine.

I wish to live to a comfortable old age and hard drugs are simply incompatible with that goal.

Chewing the coca leaves is said to be much less intoxicating, but it is hard on your teeth due to the lime needed to extract the active ingredient.

I'll stick to cannabis.


----------



## Sedan (May 13, 2017)

I'm 40. I thought that you are much older than me! Already long ago on forums, and on human intonation, I learned to determine life experience. Although in the beginning it was very difficult to overcome the language barrier. You think differently ... no, you build the proposals differently .. It's hard to understand, but it's very interesting for me !! It's interesting to understand people living in the other end of the world ...
I for this too, I want to grow coca. In order to stay indian amazon at least for a little!)))

And this fucking shit, I tried in my childhood enough to understand now that this is a slow death or atavism, if you want !!!!!!!





ttystikk said:


> methamphetamine. .


......................

This is fucking, guys! Now I will talk about the meth. In our country, there is such a service provided by the police, through dealers. On each house paint painted skype. You call there, you talk to the seller, you send money to him on the card, he sends you a SMS, where to pick up the hidden cargo in your area. You find, you take it. The bag is already weighted by a mile: pseudo-ephedrine/ red phosphorus / crystalline iodine. Stir it all in a bottle, warm up, 15 minutes and it's ready! A dose of 2-3 days. In any supermarket, poppy seeds are sold for cooking. AT These packets the police adds a few poppy boxes of opium !! You buy a few packages, then the atsiton or whatever it is .. ready.

Cocaine is very expensive for us. It is used only by officials, police, criminals and expensive whores. Met- for the proletarians! )))))

The dose of meth (2 days) is $ 3, the dose of cocaine (2 hours) is $ 30.

I thank God that I escaped the fate of my peers at that time. They are now turned into a zombie! I swear, they look like a real zombie !!!! 







There are many, many in our ghetto !!! In the morning 7,15 go to the parking lot to the car. They are already moving in groups around the district. Faces, cheerful eyes burn, but go very slowly and limp. I immediately have an idea in my head: it's not Kharkov. It's Rakun City .. it's not my government-it's corpuscle Umbrella !! Mila, сестра, where are you, why did you leave Ukraine, would you rather help us !!! ??

I do not like coffee, only my heart beats from him. My passion is tea. Strong black tea, sweet with lemon. And cannabis of course!)) From morning till night))). Very rarely whiskey with cola, more beer, but not drunk.
))))) Bro, I will not grow so much at home that my teeth rot))). It's exotic for me. The bush gives alkaloids in 2-3 years. The harvest from one bush is laughter, bro!)))) Here it is more necessary to watch, that the bush itself does not die!))


Have you ever tried this?


----------



## ttystikk (May 13, 2017)

Sedan said:


> I'm 40. I thought that you are much older than me! Already long ago on forums, and on human intonation, I learned to determine life experience. Although in the beginning it was very difficult to overcome the language barrier. You think differently ... no, you build the proposals differently .. It's hard to understand, but it's very interesting for me !! It's interesting to understand people living in the other end of the world ...
> I for this too, I want to grow coca. In order to stay indian amazon at least for a little!)))
> 
> And this fucking shit, I tried in my childhood enough to understand now that this is a slow death or atavism, if you want !!!!!!!
> ...


I like tea, no need for cocaine in it!


----------



## Sedan (May 14, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I like tea, no need for cocaine in it!



Do you grow it?
We grow, but I do not like this, it looks like lysergic acid ..


----------



## Sedan (May 14, 2017)

My wife has a brother, he lives in Moscow. He is engaged in the sale of elite real estate. He is very rich, even by your standards. Was recently in California, gave me your coffee.



I'm sure it's the cheapest. The truth is very happy, before the magnets on the refrigerator gave only)))


I have known him literally since childhood. He was an excellent guy, until millions appeared, and he did not become "smarter" !!! I was starving, I asked him for help, he sent me $ 100, I sent him back !! Then I find out that he gave his new Range Rover to his wife ... Well done !! Smart man, very smart !!


----------



## ttystikk (May 14, 2017)

Sedan said:


> My wife has a brother, he lives in Moscow. He is engaged in the sale of elite real estate. He is very rich, even by your standards. Was recently in California, gave me your coffee.
> View attachment 3942046
> 
> 
> ...


It's too bad that rich people get so selfish.

That is not a special coffee but it is what a lot of Americans drink.

Are those mushrooms?


----------



## Sedan (May 14, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It's too bad that rich people get so selfish.
> 
> That is not a special coffee but it is what a lot of Americans drink.
> 
> Are those mushrooms?


Yes, mushrooms are galucinogenic




)))

Read Carlos Castaneda?

For you it's like a coca?


----------



## ttystikk (May 14, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Yes, mushrooms are galucinogenic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mom read his books.

I've never been very interested in hallucinogenics.


----------



## Sedan (May 14, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> My mom read his books.
> 
> .


)))

nteresting!! We do not meet this! Until the collapse of the USSR in our country, I did not know about drugs or drug addicts-they were practically nonexistent! -we were shielding the Iron Curtain from drugs. At that time, it was possible to walk along the street with pockets full of marijuana. Even the police did not know what it was like !! All drugs came to us from the west, it's a fact! The Russians always drank vodka! As in the Indians, coca and tobacco, while the Asians have a decoction of poppies and hashish, Scotch whiskey is a national drink, so Russian vodka! The culture of drinking vodka is wild! Pour glasses and drink until they fall! Yes, you find out about this! It's true! But drugs are a product of civilization !!))))


----------



## Sedan (May 14, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> My mom read his books.



My favorite philosopher Friedrich Nietzsche and his "Human, too human." Favorite writer-psychologist Anton Chekhov - The greatest Russian writer! 








Even Tolstoy, I do not like so much as Chekhov. On the photo Chekhov, Tolstoy, Gorky







Such as he is in the world, if ten is typed, it's good !! I tell you exactly that, I read a lot in my life. In particular, the complete collection of Chekhov's works (20 volumes), I read them three times!


----------



## Sedan (May 14, 2017)

Yes, I forgot to say there were no whores in the USSR !!! Rather, they were, but not as a goddess, but in their place, in a kennel! They were shown on the street with their fingers and spat when they walked on their heels and in mini skirts !! I'm telling you the truth now!

At me at school who imitated hippies and raised long hair, at all school the scissors the director have cut off !!








And from this came out people like me. And who will say that I'm underdeveloped !! ??))
Or a slave, or cruel, or a Nazi ..)))))))))))



What is it? I do not understand this!


Clowns or what?


Honestly, .. I'm with these ... I did not even greeted, if I met them !!!





























Now my son wants to be so, but I do not want to! It says: Buy me grills. I ask: And what is this? When he told me, I almost had a heart attack)))) This is who you like to be like? I say. He answers me: you do not understand anything, I want to be myself! Then I thought about democracy)))))) ..... In short, I did not buy him these grizzlies! Let him in the police on me declares for it)))) that I violate his "rights" and "freedom"))))


----------



## Sedan (May 14, 2017)

Тtystikk, Bro, do not take offense at me, if I said something wrong here! I'm not from evil!






Today is the weekend, I allowed myself to relax a bit !! As we say at us 
"Na zdorov'ye", Brother!!



To say what the phrase means?))))) "Let's drink and we will be healthy from this."))))))

 


I drink like an American))), whiskey .. not vodka! Understood?))))

Whiskey cheap, but Scottish)))



PEACE!!!


----------



## Sedan (May 14, 2017)

I say to my son: these grills are fashion. Once in the US, young, and creative African Americans (In Russia it is customary to say, the Negro, but I know that this is an insult, but we did not know !!) created their own culture - "Hip-Hop." They created their music literally on the street !! They did not have any musical equipment. (Because only 50 years ago they could not have traveled in a single tram with white.) They took grandmothers or mom's record players, with old melodies-jazz, funk and soul, that their moms and dads listened to in black neighborhoods in the ghettos, mixed, and made their street masterpieces about real life in AMERICA !! That's the whole story of my son, and these grizzlies came into vogue when rappers went into the show business, because when they were young and they did not have money, and they mostly used drugs, their teeth spoil themselves with drugs. Metal teeth are cheaper than ceramic teeth!!!

You do not talk about anything at all, my son! You are mistaken, he does not believe me)))))






I always save my son from the street. I myself grew up on the street. And I do not have half of my teeth from street fights for a place under the sun. True, grills I did not have)))) tried to paste ceramic !!


----------



## Sedan (May 16, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (May 16, 2017)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 3943309 View attachment 3943310 View attachment 3943311 View attachment 3943312 View attachment 3943313 View attachment 3943314 View attachment 3943315 View attachment 3943316 View attachment 3943317 View attachment 3943318


How to you train your plants to produce so many budding sites?


----------



## Sedan (May 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> How to you train your plants to produce so many budding sites?


Two years ago, I'm on your site Rol it up, I saw a new concept for growing. Which will allow to increase productivity twice, only thanks to correctly located light.

You ask how I achieved this? .. Through experiments and experiments for two years.

The first thing that immediately struck me




The second task: to eliminate the leakage of light



The third point: to properly install the grid.

(More powerful down is for proper cooling and ventilation !!!)




Next, proper ventilation



Ventilation of the ground: the installation of the "Pegasus CDS", is designed so that the fan cools the lamp and the soil with roots.




Blue: water flow.
Black: cooling fan turbine-Father's advice
Green: airflow


To be continued.....))


----------



## Sedan (May 16, 2017)

The people, I will tell you from the heart! What I love with all my heart! Your rap! Not rhythm and blues .... real rap !! Thanks AMERICA for rap !!






I have been fond of Russian rap more than 10 years, I really fell ill with it! I have friends rappers. Himself, unfortunately in the music is not strong))))
When I want to relax, I listen to jazz, soul, funk ... when I need to raise the strength to fight, I'm rapping American rap and Russian .. real rap!


Dre - Respect, so many sensible people raised!







Yo







Do you have the same democracy? I can say here that I think, and I will not get anything for it))) .. I understand you correctly? If not, correct me please- I have not quite figured it out yet?))


----------



## Sedan (May 16, 2017)

Translation of this song. If anyone does not understand, I'm sorry, but I think at least something is clear))

You know, I do not believe in miracles, I'm a magician myself. You understand the boy? He's wearing a hood without a face. Covered face of the insolent, the loss of the creator. In the ruby swamps, but not the sheep, but the dog.
The incidents made me stand up. Look, friend, there are no brave here, just pants! A picture of decay, sleep, and no more. I fuck on your Porsche cayenne, bitch, in you, except for money there is no humane ..Grant the bitch yourself all those checks in the gums. Do not offer me a strip (powder strip) damn, I'll kill. The son of a bitch with a bunch of lies is better than hell, A venomous snake is better than a disaster
Life is shit! Where only the shine of gold. He gives out all the poison.
The tired city falls asleep without slamming his eyelids. In the theater people are all on their shelves, as on the scales: Endless ranks of useless acts, Perfect ideas on funny jokes
Selected guardians of light - shamanistic dances, Human skin, or strong armor. It does not matter to echo or resist, Trying to ship up, or just give up?
"Superhero" argues as obolzbanny psycho. And while there is time, think for the sake of all the saints. We will believe in every brotherly heart, In the heart of flesh, that does not look like the Mercedes Benz engine.
Do you serve arrogance as God? You muffle uttering procation, disturbing spirits, The owner next to you stimulates you, gives you an excuse for sin !! But what will you do if tomorrow it does not become


*At first glance, he is the same set of the same instincts, But he leads the path with a miserably fluffy fuzz, Distracting from the true meaning further and further, Closer to the ground and closer to the utopian march*.
*.*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2017)

now see, i'm just about as opposite as i could be, i HATE what they call "country" now, but there was a time when giants walked the earth




and it wasn't that long ago





excuse me, i have to go cry


----------



## Sedan (May 16, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> now see, i'm just about as opposite as i could be, i HATE what they call "country" now, but there was a time when giants walked the earth
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right, bro, what you see around is a lie imposed on us by "the powerful of this world" The truth is in your heart, only in your heart !! In no other organs, not even in the brains !! Bro, think very much the way I am !!! There are no states-there are only people-they are all the same !!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2017)

well, see, the sad truth is there are states....i'd love to have a borderless world where anyone could go anywhere they wanted, and no one would care, but before that can happen, people have to stop fearing anything different than what they are familiar with. new people are competition, they want the same things we want....and they may be better at getting them than we are......what if they take our jobs? what if they take our women?.......until we can just say "hey, whats up? " and go about our day, not worrying about "what if?" the whole global community isn't going to happen


----------



## Mr.Head (May 16, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, see, the sad truth is there are states....i'd love to have a borderless world where anyone could go anywhere they wanted, and no one would care, but before that can happen, people have to stop fearing anything different than what they are familiar with. new people are competition, they want the same things we want....and they may be better at getting them than we are......what if they take our jobs? what if they take our women?.......until we can just say "hey, whats up? " and go about our day, not worrying about "what if?" the whole global community isn't going to happen


That is the last thing you actually want for about 100,000 different reasons. 

Every country would need to have the same economic and social policies or we would see massive floods of people coming to Canada/UK/Cuba etc.etc. for health care and then going back home not paying their bills. 

Globalization is a way to benefit the elite and that's it. The 1% get cheap labour flooding countries so the citizens of those countries are forced to accept less wages. They would also want one tax system, similar to America which rapes the normal people while Warren Buffet sits on a mountain of cash and doesn't pay because of all the loopholes his lawyers find and all his offshore accounts.

Borders exist for a reason. We would need a 1 government planet for this to happen. There's just no way that ever happens before humanity whipes itself out.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 16, 2017)

Sedan you're killing this vert shit. I've seen quite a few vert grows on here and around there but my goodness that's full as fuck. I got some learning to do 






I like your grow a lot, it's very good. Healthy. Beautiful plants!


----------



## Sedan (May 17, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, see, the sad truth is there are states....i'd love to have a borderless world where anyone could go anywhere they wanted, and no one would care, but before that can happen, people have to stop fearing anything different than what they are familiar with. new people are competition, they want the same things we want....and they may be better at getting them than we are......what if they take our jobs? what if they take our women?.......until we can just say "hey, whats up? " and go about our day, not worrying about "what if?" the whole global community isn't going to happen



Bro, I see you have a pure heart! You have enough wisdom to think not only about yourself and your welfare, but about the people who surround you! It's not about equality and fraternity, it's the idea that has outlived itself (communism). People in themselves are all the same. When a good and kind person gets a lot of money, he for some reason becomes a devil. An animal instinct inherent in nature is to blame. The instinct of self-preservation, the hunter's instinct, the continuation of the genus ...!

The only way out is to understand that you are a human being and to fight the instincts of will, brain and heart! We have the right principles, they just need to be developed. But this is difficult, and most importantly: THE MAN HAS FIGHT FROM THIS STRUGGLE EVERY DAY! Who will go for it ?? !! No one!! This is utopia !! Boys, we need God !! Only he can correct the situation! The world is rolling into the abyss!



Mr.Head said:


> That is the last thing you actually want for about 100,000 different reasons.
> 
> Every country would need to have the same economic and social policies or we would see massive floods of people coming to Canada/UK/Cuba etc.etc. for health care and then going back home not paying their bills.
> 
> ...



Bro, do not need the same economic policy !!!!! Any country has enough money, for that. To feed their people !!!!! You said it right !!! Only one percent drops to the people !!!!!! Each country does not need the same level - people live in different ways! The theory of relativity of Einstein - for you the top of a dream - a house in Beverly Hills - you'll be happy (for example), for me - so I'm not afraid for my future - I'll be happy))). A working person needs very little from life, and he does not in fact claim to be a bagatelle. A hungry artist needs an easel and brushes and that someone gives money to the exhibition! At least, that people were allowed to self-fulfilling for free !!!! Without the parents of the rich without mistresses, etc .................



Mr.Head said:


> Sedan you're killing this vert shit. I've seen quite a few vert grows on here and around there but my goodness that's full as fuck. I got some learning to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bro!!! It's very nice to hear this from you !!! I am telling the truth!!


----------



## Bratka (May 17, 2017)

Hi all! 

Allow me to demonstrate my experience in vertical cultivation))

Please do not judge strictly - it's me first time in vertical))     

not very comfortable to use, but, I hope more productive))
 
also have a cat)))
 

meow-meow


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2017)

Bratka said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Allow me to demonstrate my experience in vertical cultivation))
> 
> ...


What country do you live in?


----------



## Bratka (May 17, 2017)

))))) RashnFederashn, body))) 
nothing personal ©


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2017)

Bratka said:


> ))))) RashnFederashn, body)))
> nothing personal ©


I won't hold you responsible for Putin if you don't blame me for Trump!


----------



## ovo (May 17, 2017)

Translation: Russian Federation


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2017)

ovo said:


> Translation: Russian Federation


We rebels can grow great weed anywhere lol


----------



## Bratka (May 17, 2017)

People, tell me how to put on tha avatar 
In this distinguished place. I can't get it For some reason. ыщккн


----------



## Bratka (May 17, 2017)

I/m here thanks to bro Sedan. Just follovwing his topics. brothers, if there is no Trup here? so there is nobody to blame for me..)


----------



## Bratka (May 17, 2017)

I'll hang out here for the time/ So be very glad to greet every grower and all sympathetic people!


----------



## Sedan (May 17, 2017)

Bratka said:


> People, tell me how to put on tha avatar
> In this distinguished place. I can't get it For some reason. ыщккн


Здорова Братуха!!

в профиль зайди свой, прямо на иконку нажимаешь, загружаешь из компа, и все.... Все просто))) Я сам тормозил, только я с отправкой картинок))


Sorry, I'm explaining to a friend how to upload an avatar ...


----------



## Sedan (May 17, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I won't hold you responsible for Putin if you don't blame me for Trump!


......))))))


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2017)

Sedan, you are an asset to your country, and your family should be very proud of you.
I love a man who can keep humility and pride in the same hand.
As someone from a country that regularly dances around the flames of self-destruction, your story makes my heart heavy.

I love your grow setup, such a good use of a small space. Do you think it would work with two 400W setups?


----------



## Bratka (May 17, 2017)

Спасибо Братан!))) я тут потусуюсь у тебя чутка?))


----------



## Bratka (May 17, 2017)

In your reports I find a rare combination of almost lost qualities peaceful kindness...and interesting people are always involved)


----------



## Bratka (May 17, 2017)

So unusual to read, the back becomes covered whith sweat while reading and understanding. forehead the same)


----------



## Sedan (May 17, 2017)

ANC said:


> Sedan, you are an asset to your country, and your family should be very proud of you.
> I love a man who can keep humility and pride in the same hand.
> As someone from a country that regularly dances around the flames of self-destruction, your story makes my heart heavy.
> 
> I love your grow setup, such a good use of a small space. Do you think it would work with two 400W setups?



Thank you, bro, I'm really glad that you understand me !!! Very worried that to formulate complex thoughts, so it was clear! Thank you so much!!!! I think in the future, I'll get some experience in English, and it will be much easier to communicate with you !!


I did the first time I made 2X400 will be much less temperature !!


Lamps buy the Philips Green Power !!



Bratka said:


> Спасибо Братан!))) я тут потусуюсь у тебя чутка?))



ну ты гонишь))) давай конечно! покажи свои старые фото еще...



A little photo, so we do not forget what this topic is about))))


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2017)

@Sedan so many tops on each plant, how do you you make them all?


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2017)

Understood you very clearly. Have had many friends who don't speak much English. Your sentence construction reminds me of translated Brazilian Portuguese. My family speak Afrikaans.

When you do your next grow, it would be great if you can document the plant growing, so we can see how you cut tops off and tie it down. I have some ideas of how you go to work, but it is always better to ask.


----------



## Sedan (May 18, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> @Sedan so many tops on each plant, how do you you make them all?



In all my genes are to blame!))))


I'll tell you a true story about my father's childhood. I assure you, Alfred Hitchcock, looks like a child, in comparison with this.


My father. (Low bow to him.)

My father was born in 1939. In the village (according to the Soviet-collective farm), where people ate at 33.He does not remember his father. The father died in the first battle at 41, when they were thrown into battle unprepared in general and from weapons one rifle for three and ammunition cartridges ... against the tanks and burning everything on their way, diving aircraft Junkers. The commander before the attack said that weapons must be obtained in battle, taken away from the enemy with bare hands, then only you will become a real soldier of the Red Army. And he had nothing more to say, there was no weapons !!!!

In 43 he lived 30 kilometers from Kursk !!!!!!! Who knows the history, he will understand. In the summer of 43 years, under the Kursk, a battle took place that percolated the course of the Second World War. Tank battle, which the world has NEVER seen !!! It took part (I do not remember exactly), about 5000 tanks! The Kharkov T-34 tank defeated the German Tiger "T-4". In this principled battle, neither the Germans nor we would surrender to death !!! It came to the point that the Tiger and T-34, rode on each other, and butted like sheep!







It so happened that the fighting took place next to the village of his father. Once attacked by Russian assault fighter jets (better in its class in the 2nd World War)
The Germans called him "Black Death!








My grandmother and father hid in the cellar. After the attack, they got out. There's nothing around, there's one burned-out land. There was a village, and there was no village. Just the German Panzer Division of the SS was based in this village.
In one such attack (the father does not remember whether ours were Germans), the bomb hit the cellar, the roof collapsed, his father nearly lost his leg (he was 4 years old), his mother, remained disabled, injured her spine, walked, but The hump on the back was great!

Finally, we kicked out those educated, cultured, clever ... nonhumans !!!

1945, the grandmother and father move to relatives under Kharkov, in the same collective farm. On the collective farm there are no muzhchins at all. If there is, then without hands and feet, you need to look after them more! Women do men's work! My father worked as a shepherd in a collective farm at 6 years old, at 12 at the elevator with a loader !!! If you steal at least a spike of wheat from the collective farm, the prison term is 15 years. There is nothing to do !!! Father told me: there's nothing else in the summer, you can make a soup of nettles. We went to the forest with friends, there was a lot of abandoned weapons.
There was a howitzer large-bore, next to her shot shells. We recruited water from the creek into these cartridges (boys 4-8 years old). They searched for burrows of ground squirrels. Pour water at one end, from another he jumped out. We fried it at the stake. And they ate, even they did not cut it. The father says that he remembers the stomach was sick at him very much!
The winter of 1947 has come. Why they say about the alleged "genocide" in 33, and no one talks about winter 47 !!!!!!! This winter my father still remembers with horror !!! He told me: son, God forbid you to find out what is hunger! A real hunger !!! It was fucked !!! How they survived this - he is still wondering !!! He was one son of his mother, so thank God no one ate !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! In this wine is not Stalin - the Germans !!!!!!! The country was collapsed. I showed them what they would do with my city! There was nothing at all, and no one could help !!

With all this, he went to school for 10 km (7 miles), through the forest every day! Very fond of poetry (Sergei Yesenin), he wrote and dreamed of flying! We found a Russian plane in the woods: the father, as now remembers, there was a decaying pilot, on the arm of the tattoo "Sasha". He took some spare parts from the plane and tried to make something)))


His father turned 15 years old, he walked barefoot into the city (there were no shoes, only felt boots in winter). 12 miles, get a job at the plant to feed the mother. I settled down as a loader in the foundry. Designers in the office worked nearby. He, like a magnet, was always drawn there ... to engineers, he dreamed of it !! ..... fly ...... from 8 am-6 pm, working day. Then the evening school, then dancing with the girls (he was young), said at 2-3 o'clock in the morning he got home only, to 4-5 he helped the disabled mother in the household.


He did not really sleep at all .... I do not know how it's possible, but it's true !!!!! As a result, he became the leading engineer of the design bureau of a huge plant! He never in his life caused people evil intentionally, he knew exactly what pain and suffering !! He was always ready to help at a difficult moment. He brought me up like this !!!!!

Bro, I now tell you and everyone about everything separately ... do you remember "to be continued"?))))

Just hard at once so much text)))))


----------



## Sedan (May 18, 2017)

ANC said:


> My family speak Afrikaans.





ANC said:


> When you do your next grow, it would be great if you can document the plant growing, so we can see how you cut tops off and tie it down. I have some ideas of how you go to work, but it is always better to ask.


No matter what language we speak. The main thing we understand each other a priori !!


I understand almost everything that you say, but I can not say for myself, only through google translator !!))) but he also translates wrongly, I see it as I can, correct! I understand it is not very))


Bro, I'm here for a long time))) I'll tell you everything I know !!


----------



## Sedan (May 18, 2017)

Yes, the boys, I almost forgot to say .... I'm ready to report on the successful completion of the experiment on a prially-based method of plant training. This method allows you to extend the root system long before it goes by natural way ...


The method is called "Forced Rooting" from Sedan

before 

(There is one of them)







after


----------



## s0me0ne (May 18, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Thank you, bro, I'm really glad that you understand me !!! Very worried that to formulate complex thoughts, so it was clear! Thank you so much!!!! I think in the future, I'll get some experience in English, and it will be much easier to communicate with you !!
> 
> 
> I did the first time I made 2X400 will be much less temperature !!
> ...


what week are you in?
im in 3 from 12\12


----------



## Sedan (May 18, 2017)

s0me0ne said:


> what week are you in?
> im in 3 from 12\12
> View attachment 3944734 View attachment 3944735 View attachment 3944737 View attachment 3944739


Hello, bro!


At me somewhere four weeks, precisely I do not remember earlier wrote))

Excellent doing !! Only I have to you such advice: the light you have is bad or the plants are located incorrectly !! You feed, as on the photo of the plant to reach up, and the lamp is next!

 


We have such plants called - a rod .... light does not mean much









Show the big picture from different angles?

And I'll tell you later and everything, how best to do...


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2017)

Even in soil, I add more soil in the season to fill the pot and raise the root line as the plant grows.
I should take some pics tonight of my seedlings from my rooting experiment. Things have massive cotyledons and leaves right from the start.


----------



## Sedan (May 18, 2017)

ANC said:


> Even in soil, I add more soil in the season to fill the pot and raise the root line as the plant grows.
> I should take some pics tonight of my seedlings from my rooting experiment. Things have massive cotyledons and leaves right from the start.



Please show me how you do it, I'm very interested! I do this:

When I just plant a seed, I pour a third of the pot. Only plant, planted, put light on, so that it stretched out. Then I add the ground, thus increasing the root immediately!


----------



## s0me0ne (May 18, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Hello, bro!
> 
> 
> At me somewhere four weeks, precisely I do not remember earlier wrote))
> ...


yep i know about that they are too starchy
because i didn't clean the leaves for about 1 month
thats why thay got like that
i cleaned them 2 weeks before flowering and 2 weeks after flowering
so those 4 weeks had a lot of impact
ill fix it next grow


----------



## Bratka (May 19, 2017)

Man, you told about these ьу щдв photos? asked me to show old photos. I'll leave it here if you do not mind

my first plant WW autofem from Lowlife
 
my first growbox///and the cat was young)))
 

my first growroom
    
was not very successful
 



but there were some good moments like 

fastbud
  
bublilicious or how is it correctly..


----------



## Bratka (May 19, 2017)

cat has grown up
 
growbox under the tv


----------



## Bratka (May 19, 2017)

automaria fem



then box grown up

   

tried to use DWC . Almost ruined the plant. Transplanted into the ground


----------



## Bratka (May 19, 2017)

outdoor


----------



## Bratka (May 19, 2017)

more growing


----------



## Bratka (May 19, 2017)

and now))


----------



## ttystikk (May 19, 2017)

@Bratka nice work!


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2017)

Sorry for not getting back yet, busy schedule these last two days.
I did take (bad) pictures for you yesterday. Will post when I get back today... Horse riding time for my daughter... or more just pointing at them, she is scared of large animals.
The plants decided to grow massively overnight and the leaf is now a full leaf. I measured the cotyledons, at 3cm from tip to tip, curled as they are on the plant. Normally is between 20 and 25mm, and much thinner.






Be back later.


----------



## coreywebster (May 20, 2017)

Great thread! Really great.


----------



## Sedan (May 22, 2017)

s0me0ne said:


> yep i know about that they are too starchy
> because i didn't clean the leaves for about 1 month
> thats why thay got like that
> i cleaned them 2 weeks before flowering and 2 weeks after flowering
> ...


Look, I'll show you:

This is my first experience on vert, two years ago. Lamp Chinese 2X400 one spectrum. I did not cut off the leaves at all !!




This is the third time on the vert. A year ago. Lamp "Philips" greenpowers 600 and "Osram" plantastar. Leaves did not break off at all:



Now you understand that cutting off leaves will not help you? Buy lamps from Phillips greenpowers, otherwise there will be fishing rods like on the first photo !!


----------



## Sedan (May 22, 2017)

ANC said:


> Sorry for not getting back yet, busy schedule these last two days.
> I did take (bad) pictures for you yesterday. Will post when I get back today... Horse riding time for my daughter... or more just pointing at them, she is scared of large animals.
> The plants decided to grow massively overnight and the leaf is now a full leaf. I measured the cotyledons, at 3cm from tip to tip, curled as they are on the plant. Normally is between 20 and 25mm, and much thinner.
> 
> ...



Bro, I do not understand without photos, especially in English))


How old is your daughter? I've never ridden a horse))), I'm afraid of her too)) A brave act! She herself wanted or did you advise?

***********************************


You're not the only one! While we are together, we will be long enough!


----------



## Sedan (May 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> @Sedan so many tops on each plant, how do you you make them all?




Continue: The next step, now the main thing is to make sure that the plants are located very tightly.




Patiently wait until the branches fill the grid very tightly. We cut off weak branches!


The next stage: defoliation. In the video, this will be more visible:


Exactly my wife is engaged in this process! 1-2 times a week, depends on the power of light!






This method requires exceptionally persistent genetically varieties, if it is fem.


Now the most important thing: Shine!! 
Philips Green Power
Osram Planstar 
Sylvania Groulux

There are no better sodium lamps !!!


To be continued........


----------



## ANC (May 22, 2017)

I apologise for the delay. Tablet did not want to connect to PC until I tried USB ports on the back.
It is really a bad quality picture, but look at the size of the bottom leaves, that was 24 hours after germination, it grew the other two leaves between when I told you about it and took the photos, maybe another 12 hours. You can look at topic called ROOTS under general category of forum. for more info.

Both the normal plant bags and the ones with the foam liner and perforations had same results, so it is down to having the right nutrients available at the point of germination.
Observe no nute burns. I've been letting their bags get really dry for the past 48 hours, will be watering them just now before they go into shock, but I suspect their roots are already covering most of the bag. Will make new larger bags tomorrow.


----------



## ANC (May 22, 2017)

What is the diameter of the platform all stands on and the size of the hole in the centre?

Here is my guess of it, more or less. Observe line down the centre, if the circle is cut down the line, and you put a hinge on one side, it can open like a book., now you can do 4 plants, 25 % more yield


----------



## Sedan (May 24, 2017)

ANC said:


> I apologise for the delay. Tablet did not want to connect to PC until I tried USB ports on the back.
> It is really a bad quality picture, but look at the size of the bottom leaves, that was 24 hours after germination, it grew the other two leaves between when I told you about it and took the photos, maybe another 12 hours. You can look at topic called ROOTS under general category of forum. for more info.
> 
> Both the normal plant bags and the ones with the foam liner and perforations had same results, so it is down to having the right nutrients available at the point of germination.
> ...



For 24 hours after germination, a very good result. Frankly, in my garden at this age, the plants are half as large! I was very interested in your technology! Unfortunately, I still do not understand English very well, only English spoken. Can you give a link, on the topic, I read there, I understand?



ANC said:


> What is the diameter of the platform all stands on and the size of the hole in the centre?
> 
> Here is my guess of it, more or less. Observe line down the centre, if the circle is cut down the line, and you put a hinge on one side, it can open like a book., now you can do 4 plants, 25 % more yield
> 
> View attachment 3946981



You very correctly noted the dimensions on the drawing, and most importantly in the metric system !! Well done!! Very correct engineering solution, make like a book.

 


Only half of each, if shed by water, weighs about 250 pounds. We need a very strong and heavy construction. It will take metal and electric welding. Most likely it will need to be ordered at the factory. I found an easier solution:

 

I leave the opening not 1/4, but 1/8. In this opening I put the auto in the pot a little to pull out was not crowded. During the time when the main plants are ripe, I manage to grow 2-3 auto.



So the design is much easier, easier and can be assembled at home by almost anyone!


----------



## Sedan (May 24, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 24, 2017)

I guess most of the weight would be from the soil you use.
I would use Hydro or aero with bare roots or coco mix, which makes the plants very light.
So it would be just a matter of draining the water first before moving it.

Otherwise, the frame could be made with square steel tube, with castor wheels under. So many people have welders in my street, I never even bothered buying one. I do enough favours to ask for one, now and again.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/roots.939464/


----------



## Sedan (May 24, 2017)

ANC said:


> I guess most of the weight would be from the soil you use.
> I would use Hydro or aero with bare roots or coco mix, which makes the plants very light.
> So it would be just a matter of draining the water first before moving it.
> 
> ...


I do not like hydroponics, Bro. The ventilation system and the temperature of the lamps (600 + 400), dries the soil for three days in full, the appetite of the plants is also very strong in this light! If you do not water for three days, the plants wither! If it's a coconut, I'll be scared to leave the plants even for a day! In the DWC, I can not adjust the temperature of the solution in this unit, that's for sure! Need extra equipment. I have already assembled a DWC installation for two plants, this is my next project. I'll do it in the winter, so it's not so hot. Air conditioning, I can not afford- it's expensive !!

Bro, I'm very ashamed to admit to you, I also have some welders neighbors))), and not only welders)), but they need money to pay))). And where to get them? I would have assembled the installation, would not have cured from the UFO))), would have given only this opportunity to me))

At us it is accepted so: a minimum of expenses-a maximum result !!


Thanks for the link!


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2017)

I am used to soil, but it can be soooo slow sometimes. I just don't like it indoors. Outdoors I can make the soil live.
Yes, I would use quite a large reservoir for the water, I have plenty of large aquariums, I breed fish as a hobby.
So going dry is not a problem, watering is automated by timers and pumps, I take my hat off for your clever watering system.

Is that a car radiator fan you use?


----------



## ttystikk (May 24, 2017)

I ran my vertical cylinders with DWC, it worked well.


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2017)

@ttystikk
Yeah I'm reading your thread, sorry to hear about the crap you had, haven't gotten to the part with how it turned out. Real life reads better than books.


----------



## ttystikk (May 24, 2017)

ANC said:


> @ttystikk
> Yeah I'm reading your thread, sorry to hear about the crap you had, haven't gotten to the part with how it turned out. Real life reads better than books.


That part of the story has yet to be written, my friend.

But if they piss me off, I'm gonna switch careers and build the cockroaches from the End of the World.


----------



## Sedan (May 24, 2017)

ANC said:


> Is that a car radiator fan you use?



That almost did not understand: the engine cooling fan or the interior air conditioner?

Any spare part of the car, even used once, costs money! It is impossible, as you have to go to the dump and take all that you want !!


It's much easier for me to buy this








Used is not much more expensive than a car radiator, but for electricity it will be very expensive)))))


That's so it will be easier IMHO

 

We do one cell, one plant, it opens like a book, and the construction is not so heavy, welding a little at all ..



ttystikk said:


> I ran my vertical cylinders with DWC, it worked well.


Without cooling?


----------



## Sedan (May 24, 2017)

ANC said:


> @ttystikk
> Yeah I'm reading your thread, sorry to hear about the crap you had, haven't gotten to the part with how it turned out. Real life reads better than books.


Now on our forum I am writing an art book with a deep meaning, transferred to the Middle Ages, but life and images are reflected from my real life! I'm sorry that you can not evaluate it. Hardly until I can translate it to you normally! It's a pity!!


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2017)

There is a proper air conditioner in the room, I just need circulation into the tube to keep the centre cool and CO2 in good supply.
I like the tube as it wastes the least amount of light. Also, it keeps all plants close to the reflective sides which increase their light exposure.

I was commenting about some legal problems T had.


----------



## Sedan (May 24, 2017)

ANC said:


> There is a proper air conditioner in the room



This is the most basic!)))) Pipes are not necessary, if the room temperature is cool, then in the box you can do + 2-3 degrees, if you properly place the fans, the required power input and output. I'm now designing a cooling system against mold for my installation. Everything is very simple. Later I'll show you!



ANC said:


> , I just need circulation into the tube to keep the centre cool and CO2 in good supply.



Bro, I do not quite understand)) 

Photos to see?


----------



## Sedan (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (May 25, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 26, 2017)

Here we are 7 days and 1 hour later, the first picture was at about 36 hours old. Grown under simple CFL lighting.


I love the wide indica type gene expression on this one, it comes from sativa landrace. I think environment sometimes have an effect of which genes we express.

Pet your cat for me, she is adorable, (assume it is a female because of two colour genes).

Our oldest cat at the moment is 17 years old, I see yours is still a baby.


----------



## Sedan (May 27, 2017)

Very lush plants you have, the root develops well. From what material do you have pots?

Yes, you're right, it's a girl, they call Elsa. This is an old photo, she is now 1 year and 2 months old.

Here's my 18/6 box. Illumination: luminescent lamp 105 watts; 6700K.



I do not hurry, on the contrary, I hold the growth, because, тransplant in vert, I can not before 1 month and 2 weeks. Closely they will be very much so here


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2017)

Did you watch this grow? The pieces push together in a circle.


----------



## Sedan (May 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> Did you watch this grow? The pieces push together in a circle.



I saw not that-like! You probably like massive designs))). Why did he put pipes there?)) And on top of the plastic mesh, tied with tape ... The distribution of light is incorrect! Most of the lighting falls on the walls of the room, and not on plants! Judging by appearance, lack of light! These plants need to squeeze at least three times! I was taught this for a very long time: the most important thing is a quality light, the rest is insignificant !! Start by choosing the right lighting!


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2017)

It is used in a circle, it is just opened to display the pieces.


----------



## Sedan (May 27, 2017)

But have you seen this?)) This is my friend's work!


----------



## Sedan (May 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> It is used in a circle, it is just opened to display the pieces.










I wrote about this, read on this page, bro!

*"Sail 2000M"
From Sedan*

(Recommended 400W sodium lamp)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/vert-600-400-5-plant-from-ukraine-with-love.938560/page-8


And compare the ease of assembly))


Already about two years I use it!


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2017)

Sedan said:


> But have you seen this?)) This is my friend's work!


This is interesting.


----------



## Sedan (May 27, 2017)

My wife is holding a finger!


----------



## Sedan (May 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> This is interesting.


One hundred plants on coconut, lighting 2000 watts (2X1000)


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2017)

It is important to stay close to the lamp.

The lumen rating is given at 1 foot away., at even only half a meter away, the light is only a fraction.


----------



## Sedan (May 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> It is important to stay close to the lamp.
> 
> The lumen rating is given at 1 foot away., at even only half a meter away, the light is only a fraction.


Optimal distance. I hope you will understand Russian))


----------



## Sedan (May 27, 2017)




----------



## s0me0ne (May 27, 2017)

no new pics?


----------



## Sedan (May 27, 2017)

s0me0ne said:


> no new pics?


There is material for the photo))) I'll try to take a photo in the evening, Bro!

For now, old photos

*Joy*







*ghetto*






*Cat's "Trip"*


----------



## Sedan (May 27, 2017)

s0me0ne said:


> no new pics?


----------



## Sedan (May 27, 2017)

more


----------



## s0me0ne (May 27, 2017)

nice 
what week is this? 5-6?


----------



## Sedan (May 27, 2017)

s0me0ne said:


> nice
> -6?


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2017)

Sedan said:


>


How many weeks into the bloom cycle, he's asking.


----------



## s0me0ne (May 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> How many weeks into the bloom cycle, he's asking.


he said 6

by the way wonted to ask you about cobs... what do you think about theme?how are thay yiled
i wonted to do test run with sog 4x4 with 16 cbx 3590 on 700ma a total of 400W
if ill hit 500 gram from 400W itll be nice


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2017)

s0me0ne said:


> he said 6
> 
> by the way wonted to ask you about cobs... what do you think about theme?how are thay yiled
> i wonted to do test run with sog 4x4 with 16 cbx 3590 on 700ma a total of 400W
> if ill hit 500 gram from 400W itll be nice


Do it! You'll love the results.


----------



## s0me0ne (May 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Do it! You'll love the results.


thx
i was thinking to max it with 24 cobs with 3 700ma drivers so total of 600W
but 4x4 is kind of limited and if ill get 600gram it wont be somthing spiecel
but if iil get 500 gram + from 400W i'll never touch hps again


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2017)

s0me0ne said:


> thx
> i was thinking to max it with 24 cobs with 3 700ma drivers so total of 600W
> but 4x4 is kind of limited and if ill get 600gram it wont be somthing spiecel
> but if iil get 500 gram + from 400W i'll never touch hps again


Do the 400W option, you'll like it.


----------



## Sedan (May 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> How many weeks into the bloom cycle, he's asking.


Yes, flowering 6 weeks.



s0me0ne said:


> thx
> i was thinking to max it with 24 cobs with 3 700ma drivers so total of 600W
> but 4x4 is kind of limited and if ill get 600gram it wont be somthing spiecel
> but if iil get 500 gram + from 400W i'll never touch hps again





I do not quite understand what kind of light speech))) this 2015- horizontal - a 600-watt greenpaw, three plants 850 grams.








This is vert. 2016year. 400 + 600 Osram, Philips Green - the result of 1.6 kg.








This time I'm going to take 2kg. Sorry that in the metric, it's hard for me to translate)))

2014 ; 2x400 watts - china; First experience vert


----------



## Sedan (May 28, 2017)

Nothing like?)))))))))


----------



## Sedan (May 28, 2017)

Interesting video, sorry that without translation! But even without translation one can see what it is about.


----------



## Sedan (May 28, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 29, 2017)

Sedan, check out the update on my experiment. It was a big success.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/roots.939464/page-2
I just now opened one o the bags without the foam, and it has the standard messy roots on the surface of the root ball
Will add pics of those bags tomorrow morning when I transplant the other ones.


----------



## Sedan (May 30, 2017)

ANC said:


> Sedan, check out the update on my experiment. It was a big success.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/roots.939464/page-2
> I just now opened one o the bags without the foam, and it has the standard messy roots on the surface of the root ball
> Will add pics of those bags tomorrow morning when I transplant the other ones.


I answered your topic, Bro!



Vintelation system against mold.

 

Hermitically I close the screen with the outside. Between the screen and the grid I start the fan. The other side is closed. Air is injected into the screen and exits through dense plants under pressure. This provides a powerful airflow. The fan is 50 watts - household.


Yesterday I tried to start one half, the temperature fell down two degrees Celsius, without air conditioning !!! That's right, guys)))


When I collect everything completely, I'll show you the photo in detail and testdrive))


----------



## ttystikk (May 30, 2017)

Sedan said:


> I answered your topic, Bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm interested to see more of this.


----------



## Sedan (May 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm interested to see more of this.


This is temporary, but it works))








The frame for the casing, I make from a piece of grid, there it can be seen in the photo in the depth. There will be four in a circle. Two fans to meet each other will blow in a circle. I bought an aluminum canvas, my wife will sew on the dimensions of the frame tightly. It will take a while. When it's completely ready, I'll show it here!


----------



## Sedan (May 31, 2017)

For the first time without a screen! Screen for repair)))))
     
There are four such elements in the circle.




Two such fans on both sides. They blow towards each other.



To be continued....


----------



## Sedan (Jun 1, 2017)

grillz


----------



## Sedan (Jun 4, 2017)

Sorry, the ventilation is not ready yet, I just did not have time!

I'll show you the other day!


A bit of exotic ... wild jungle ...)))


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Sorry, the ventilation is not ready yet, I just did not have time!
> 
> I'll show you the other day!
> 
> ...


I'm very impressed with the even canopy of buds. How did you do that?


----------



## Sedan (Jun 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm very impressed with the even canopy of buds. How did you do that?


Thank you, Bro!

I probably translated badly earlier. I already wrote about this.

Again:
In order of importance:

1 *The lamp is good.*
2. Arrange for 1m2 - 5 plants - 18/6 - 2 months.
3. Tear off the leaves once a week until the 6th week of flowering.
4. If there are empty spaces in the grid, guide the branches into empty spaces.
5. Сare your plants as your children.

There is no more secret!)))


Bro, if I do not fully answer you, more specifically formulate the question please!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 6, 2017)

ANC said:


> Is that a car radiator fan you use?


Did you mean this? 







Yesterday I was given such a thing)))
It's only a very noisy buzzing, but it pumps up pretty well. I'll try to apply it. 

We call it "snail"..........


----------



## Sedan (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Jun 9, 2017)

Auto. A plant that covers a hole.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 11, 2017)

One more week passed:




Ventilation against mold is not completed until the end. I have no time, no strength, lots of work.




I'll get some work done, I'll tell you something interesting


----------



## Sedan (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Jun 12, 2017)

*Bong in Soviet style.*


Now I'll show you how people from the countries of the former USSR smoke marijuana. The device is called "Bulbulator" (slang). It is possible to make Bulbulator very simply and quickly. I have been using this device for more than 20 years. Invented it was in the year 94-95.


We take a container, somewhere in a gallon (it does not matter much)


Plastic bottle of 0.6 gallons.


 
Thimble. In the bottom we make holes, and fix it so on the lid of the plastic bottle:



We pour a marijuana into a thimble. The dose at a time, can be different! From a little, to the wallowing. It depends on the amount of marijuana being filled up, and Bulbulator easily pushes into the lungs any amount of smoke that will fit into the bottle.



Next, I think, it is clear))

 
The device allows the injection of smoke into the lungs under pressure. We lower the bottle and water squeezes out the smoke under pressure. Who smokes Bulbulator, that the splifs do not work))))


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2017)

In America this same device is called the gravity bong.


----------



## lukio (Jun 12, 2017)

amazing diary for many reasons bro!  

You've got skills.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> In America this same device is called the gravity bong.


90% of professional marijuana smokers (absolutely different social status) in Russia and Ukraine, etc., smoke through Bulbulator, because this is the most economical and effective smoking method. This I know for sure, because I smoke already 22 years. There is an even more economical way to smoke, the device is made of .... pipettes. I will later show you how it works.


Also, a little later, I'll tell you about our national drink (not vodka), from the leaves of cannabis and I'll show you the recipe. This drink is called "Milk" or "Managh"



lukio said:


> amazing diary for many reasons bro!
> 
> You've got skills.



Thank you, bro! Come in more often, I will share my experience with pleasure !!


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 12, 2017)

In the UK that's called a BUCKET.
We also do it with a plastic bread bag instead of the water and draw the bag out, Which is called a LUNG
Not that I have done either for many years.


----------



## lukio (Jun 12, 2017)

@Sedan for sure bro, i've subbed 

@coreywebster hahaha spot on, i never did partake.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 12, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> We also do it with a plastic bread bag instead of the water and draw the bag out, .


At us such method is called "Parachute", but it very much dries out a throat and strong cough from it, especially to the one who smokes much))


----------



## Sedan (Jun 12, 2017)

It's not my photos.

A pipette is used, and a spring from a disposable lighter.



Used a case from a pipette

 



The most economical way.

I'm not talking about a vaporiser. At us speak so: nonalcoholic beer, it as a rubber woman from seх shop)), and so vaporayzer-it as non-alcoholic beer)))


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> In the UK that's called a BUCKET.
> We also do it with a plastic bread bag instead of the water and draw the bag out, Which is called a LUNG
> Not that I have done either for many years.


I liked the water bong because the water made the smoke smoother.

But it was not efficient lol


----------



## Sedan (Jun 13, 2017)

Now tell you about our drink from the leaves of cannabis. I do not know if you do that. I drank this drink only in my youth. Now I can not afford. From a small dose, 5 hours of coma.


*"Milk" or "Managa"*


Fill the pan with a gallon of water. Bring to a boil. Take a jar of condensed milk (topcoat).








Pour out a thin trickle, stirring.

Bring to a boil. We take 7-10 ounces, crushed, dry leaves of marijuana.

(Some people add soda, it's better, but I do not like her taste)

We fall asleep in boiling water, stirring. Bring to a boil. We make fire to a minimum. We boil for several hours, stirring constantly, so as not to burn! Until the liquid evaporates and leaves almost one leaves, without water.


We remove from the fire. We cool. We wring out. It is better to use a cloth, such as gauze. The drink is ready for use.

This is for two or three people - 5-6 hours of coma.


----------



## ANC (Jun 13, 2017)

I take like half a joint's worth of dried flower and boil it in some vanilla milk with half a spoon of margarine.
When done add some hot chocolate powder. It tastes a bit like chocolate ice cream. My wife was gone for 10 hours.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> I take like half a joint's worth of dried flower and boil it in some vanilla milk with half a spoon of margarine.
> When done add some hot chocolate powder. It tastes a bit like chocolate ice cream. My wife was gone for 10 hours.



As a child, we brewed "Milk", mostly under very tense conditions))) It was not up to vanilla,chocolate powder or cooking))) The main thing is not to catch the parents or the police)))) It would be bad then)) In the milk, margarine, and that's it Fat, which does not need to be added to the condensed milk (topcoat). We also cooked on milk, if there was not condensed, but it turns out worse. 

And I really do not like the taste of cannabis boiled, when I drink, I necessarily feel sick, drink or have a snack))) Already did not drink for ten years))) 

Flowers in "Milk", very wasteful, Bro, for me, I can not afford it!


----------



## ANC (Jun 13, 2017)

Half a joint for 10 hours is good economy.
My method has zero cannabis taste, you also strain out the plant matter.

Condensed milk is expensive here, I buy it to make fridge tart.
Boil water 
use one cup boiled water, mix 1 packet of jelly powder into the water.
Add a can of condensed mixed into that and mix.
line a flat dish with tennis biscuits(flat coconut buscuits).

Pour the mix out over the biscuit base and put in the fridge for 12 hours.

Then you can slice it up and eat. It will be too sweet until it sets.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> Half a joint for 10 hours is good economy.
> My method has zero cannabis taste, you also strain out the plant matter.



Bro, no taste?)))) Do not believe))) I'm gourmet, Bro. I even feel the taste of grass even in baking (biscuits). At us at a forum even discussion on this subject was. Have come to a conclusion, that in any way you will not kill this smell. When I do cannabis oil to remove the aftertaste a little, I pour the leaves with cold water for 2 hours, in a cool place, drain, so for a day. So a little taste is removed. When I eat, spreading on bread .. with vanilla ... with what I like, I still feel!

Joint is how much by weight? At us so do not smoke, here ours joint

















I smoke from morning till evening through Bulbulator-0,07 ounces of flowers a day somewhere!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> Condensed milk is expensive here


Sincerely surprised!

Bro, I have not been baking for a long time. It's hard for me already to endure such conditions, especially at work, I will be fired))). I do a little every two hours catch up ....

I have a responsible job, I'm an engineer at a construction site, people can suffer because of me !!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 13, 2017)

ANC, 

Yes, forgot to add, it turns out from those components, about 0.2 gallons, a dose of 0.02-0.03. And do not forget that if I drink, then nothing will happen to me, but if a freshman drinks .... There have been cases that people were hospitalized from such a dose. These are real cases. 

It was a long time ago, somewhere in the nineties ...


----------



## ANC (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes, my wife was nearly in tears at one point, she has never been stoned before ever.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> Yes, my wife was nearly in tears at one point, she has never been stoned before ever.


))) I agree, women are not worth this)))) My wife once from the flowers was lost))) Circles in front of her eyes swam. After this case, he smokes very carefully. In addition, with each cycle, flowers are more powerful and powerful ..


----------



## Sedan (Jun 13, 2017)

Bought fertilizer for the final. 

ANC, Bro, that's really expensive Plagron Green Sensation. 100 grams - 25 euros! I have enough for a week with difficulty! 30 cans of condensed milk we have)))))


----------



## Sedan (Jun 13, 2017)

*Auto fem.

       *


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jun 13, 2017)

Epic thread Sedan.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 14, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Epic thread Sedan.

















The inscription:

"In the friendship of the three great nations, the pledge of the indestructible peace"


----------



## Sedan (Jun 14, 2017)

Vega


----------



## Sedan (Jun 18, 2017)

Now I will tell you how I dry and treat.

There are two options for drying: for dense flowering and weak.

If the flowers are large and dense, they can not be dried on a branch as a whole. Even if the branch makes a crunch, then there will be more moisture in the big bump, and maybe there will be mold there further. I sort the flowers out on a part and only then dry. 
Then I put it in a glass dish, and I send it to the refrigerator (not a freezer). If there is a perspiration on the glass from the inside, then I take out and air it until it disappears.


If the flowers are small and not dense, then if they are dried before the crackling of the branch, the flowers will be loose, and turn into dust. Such flowers should not be dried until the branches crack. They need to be dried to the end, put in glassware, and sent to the refrigerator. Two times a day to get out and air until the dish is not evaporated. Then they will be like plasticine.

It is necessary to treat flowers for 5 months, in sealed, glassware, only then they open their full potential. If you compare the treated 5 months of flowers with fresh .... Earth and sky ... 

I would really like if you would understand me, which I doubt very much)))


----------



## Sedan (Jun 18, 2017)

*Strategic stock! *

When it's bad, I stir some tar with leaves or tobacco. In fact, it's hash. But it is burnt and not tasty. His action is stronger than flowers, but the trip is impure. But as the fishermen say: "Where there is no fish, there and cancer will seem like a fish")))))


----------



## Sedan (Jun 18, 2017)

Another week behind.


I feed as before: 1.2 g / l PF hybrid,







and biostim blossom Plagron Green Sensation 1ml / l.






Exit TDS - 1300-1600 APM, so I try to hold .... it seems like it turns out.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 19, 2017)

When I grow up I want to grow like Sedan!

















1


----------



## Sedan (Jun 21, 2017)

gr865 said:


> When I grow up I want to grow like Sedan!
> 
> Buy lamp Philips Green Power (400 or 600 watts) Grid galvanized (sold in a building supermarket, used to reinforce plaster) diameter of the grid at less than 2 mm (1 line, if I understand your measure of weight correctly). Show me, I'll show you how to do it right!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sedan (Jun 21, 2017)

Sativa hybrid. There, Satori and Panama are mixed.


Transplanted by my method of transplantation "No stress-One Touch"





Morning







Evening








Bio-humus is added to the ground

Added biostimulator Plagron Рower Roots 1ml / l






A few days later


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 21, 2017)

Voltage is a driver issue, the lamps are the same.

I've run HPS, MH, CMH and LED.

LED is the best, but it does not come cheap... yet.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 21, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Voltage is a driver issue, the lamps are the same.
> 
> I've run HPS, MH, CMH and LED.
> 
> LED is the best, but it does not come cheap... yet.



Our guys order spare parts in China and solder the LED, to save money. The result is amazing. As I said before, in many ways, the sodium lamp, even the best, is inferior to the LED! But in my growing method, LED will not work, because Shines a beam, and illuminates only a small area in front of him. I will get the result more than a minimum of 1.5 times on the sodium lamp now! But, in the future, I think to find a way out for the LED to shine in a circle!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 21, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Our guys order spare parts in China and solder the LED, to save money. The result is amazing. As I said before, in many ways, the sodium lamp, even the best, is inferior to the LED! But in my growing method, LED will not work, because Shines a beam, and illuminates only a small area in front of him. I will get the result more than a minimum of 1.5 times on the sodium lamp now! But, in the future, I think to find a way out for the LED to shine in a circle!


LED works great for vertical grows. Simply adjust the shape of your trellis.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 23, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> LED works great for vertical grows. Simply adjust the shape of your trellis.


Now, once again, we'll try to figure things out together!
This is not about the vertical method of cultivation, but specifically about the method of "Sphere". The way that I use.

We have two types of lighting: LED and Sodium lamp. 

 

There are four plants: A, B, C, D



The sodium lamp (here everything is clear, all plants get evenly across the entire surface of 600 watt of light.)




But with LED does not work all smoothly:


So (Only one plant receives 600 watt of light throughout the plane.)




So (in this case, only the upper part gets a total volume of light of 600 Watts, the lower ones are much smaller.)



Or so (if you divide the panel into four parts, you get 600/4 = 150 watts per plant or 4X600 = 2400 watts in total.)




My conclusion is simple: LED in the form that it is not suitable for cultivating Sphere - the most productive way in terms of parameters: light / area / yield.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 23, 2017)

After a week of "ripen GHE" 0,5 ml / l, today began to wash with water. He poured 5 liters of PN 6.5 into a ten-liter pot. Let me remind you that the Dwarf auto stood 12/12 almost the entire cycle, so he did not get the full condition. Still, recently, the Oaks began to obscure it. But still, I think, I'll take 80 grams, which is the average result for this grade.

    


And the main garden .. a small preview ...


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2017)

Nothing wrong with using LED for vert.
Just change the reflector in the way we do when we want to evenly distribute sound.....


----------



## Sedan (Jun 23, 2017)

ANC said:


> Nothing wrong with using LED for vert.
> Just change the reflector in the way we do when we want to evenly distribute sound.....



Wow! What is it?))) Show how it works, is it interesting, is there in YouTube?


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2017)

Those are high quality speakers.
The bottom part is more for show, as low-frequency sound waves are much bigger than the speaker so harder to pinpoint.
Our ears are very good at finding the source of high frequencies, which is not ideal if you want all the sound to originate from one point.(the same point the bass and mids come from​If you put a loudspeaker horizontal like usual, the tweeter makes a beam of good sound with bad zones outside of this... (almost like an LED or a car's headlights).
By putting the cone in front of it and firing upwards, the sound now radiates more asif it comes from a point source with no beaming.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 23, 2017)

ANC said:


> Those are high quality speakers.
> The bottom part is more for show, as low-frequency sound waves are much bigger than the speaker so harder to pinpoint.
> Our ears are very good at finding the source of high frequencies, which is not ideal if you want all the sound to originate from one point.(the same point the bass and mids come from​If you put a loudspeaker horizontal like usual, the tweeter makes a beam of good sound with bad zones outside of this... (almost like an LED or a car's headlights).
> By putting the cone in front of it and firing upwards, the sound now radiates more asif it comes from a point source with no beaming.



Bro, very competent scientific calculations you have!

Bro, I see a diffuser audio speaker.))) And realized already logically that this is part of an expensive acoustic system. Although I did not see the current (I have an acoustics bose in my car))) I thought that you showed the LED lamp, converted from the speaker, and ready to use! I understand your concept, but, unfortunately, I do not understand in electronics. And I can not understand the principle of the operation of diodes. This requires funds and time, for experiments and experiments. I do not have no other then .......


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2017)

You don't have to know very much once you choose an LED.
People use premade drivers, that put out fixed current or voltage.
All diodes in a string run at the same current, so you can get a driver that puts out current at a good level for the diode, and then just divide the output voltage it can do by the forward voltage of LEDs to see how many you can string up.. There are good tutorials on youtube.

You are a good grower, I don;t think it will add to your yield. but will be cheaper to cool if you use air conditioning in the room.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 23, 2017)

ANC said:


> You don't have to know very much once you choose an LED.
> People use premade drivers, that put out fixed current or voltage.
> All diodes in a string run at the same current, so you can get a driver that puts out current at a good level for the diode, and then just divide the output voltage it can do by the forward voltage of LEDs to see how many you can string up.. There are good tutorials on youtube.



Bro, I do not understand either in the electrician, or in electronics .... only I can guess a little. I have enough material to study and progress without it.))) I have a lot of friends in the former USSR who are just sick with LED. They are constantly with soldering irons and something to solder.))) They are not important as a matter of fact the garden, the main thing is to solicit that-niyuud such .., such as that said! I'll give them an idea, and I'll tell you what they think about your concept !! 

And if we do something with you, it will be a fundamentally new solution for the VERT !!

Bro, on YouTube, that's what we know, and what they want to sell, and we need fresh solutions !! They can come only from us !! All that has already been invented, we know !! It remains only to leave your .. it is your mark in history-this is the goal of a true scientist!



ANC said:


> You are a good grower, I don;t think it will add to your yield. but will be cheaper to cool if you use air conditioning in the room.



As we say: "Do not press on the sick callus"))) Just think: I now pay for the light about $ 100, I use 1500 watts. The weakest outdoor air conditioner consumes 1800 watts. How much do I have to pay a month, if the average salary is $ 200 for us)) Another rent, food, clothes, son, car, wife and cat Elsa))) Do you understand what I mean?)) 

The problem is that I can not realize myself in the face of a constant economic crisis! You do not understand this, but here it is the main problem for me. But I'm working now to get rid of the burden of need, the main thing is to move forward and only forward, no matter what!


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2017)

I actually thought of another way too, I'll have to try and draw it a bit later... You already have one half of the components installed for that.


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2017)

You already have a reflector at the top, make another at the bottom, each side has a LED pointing at the opposite side reflector. The tube's reflective sides prevent light being wasted.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 23, 2017)

ANC said:


> I actually thought of another way too, I'll have to try and draw it a bit later... You already have one half of the components installed for that.


And it is right! I will also add something to the next cycle, which will increase the result and thereby lead to a new level! Protsto it so happened that over the past three years, that I am cultivating, my result is better and better! Naturally, I'm going ahead! Bro, and also, as the revolutionaries used to say): "When we are one, we are invincible." Fresh ideas from diametrically opposite sides will give an unprecedented result! Minus and minus-plus-do not forget it's math!)))
I liked your ideas too, Bro! You have a fresh head !!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 23, 2017)

ANC said:


> View attachment 3965686
> You already have a reflector at the top, make another at the bottom, each side has a LED pointing at the opposite side reflector. The tube's reflective sides prevent light being wasted.


Do not quite understand, Bro))) a little more please !!


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2017)

The metal top you have, make one for the bottom too. The hole can be smaller. hang a few CM above bottom fan, air can go around. 3 notches cut out for plant bases. In the centre of each hole place one LED or a cluster firing at the other side.

It will be nice and bright like the inside of a UFO.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 23, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Now, once again, we'll try to figure things out together!
> This is not about the vertical method of cultivation, but specifically about the method of "Sphere". The way that I use.
> 
> We have two types of lighting: LED and Sodium lamp.
> ...


Use LED to light vertical walls. Fits in square rooms better, too.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 23, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Use LED to light vertical walls. Fits in square rooms better, too.
> View attachment 3965712



Hey Ty, 
What is the wattage of your LED wall, and they are cobs right, don't remember from your journal?
GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 23, 2017)

ANC said:


> Nothing wrong with using LED for vert.
> Just change the reflector in the way we do when we want to evenly distribute sound.....


Lol conehead!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 23, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Hey Ty,
> What is the wattage of your LED wall, and they are cobs right, don't remember from your journal?
> GR


Each plant had 4 x 225W COB LED fixtures. It was borderline excessive lighting lol


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2017)

i hear "kodachrome" in my head when i look at the pic. i bet i've seen coneheads 100 times over the years


----------



## s0me0ne (Jun 23, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Each plant had 4 x 225W COB LED fixtures. It was borderline excessive lighting lol


so its 3kW total?
how is the heat?
how much btu ac you use?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 23, 2017)

s0me0ne said:


> so its 3kW total?
> how is the heat?
> how much btu ac you use?


There were 6 plants in the system, the LED lights ran down the middle. 5400W total. There was NO heat, because the lights were water cooled. A chiller removed heat from the water.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> The metal top you have, make one for the bottom too. The hole can be smaller. hang a few CM above bottom fan, air can go around. 3 notches cut out for plant bases. In the centre of each hole place one LED or a cluster firing at the other side.
> 
> It will be nice and bright like the inside of a UFO.




Now I understand how you want. But it will be far from effective! Skew rays do not give such an effect as straight lines. This can be compared with the southern and northern poles of the Earth, where it is always cold:
 


Yes, it will be beautiful, like a Christmas tree)), but .....


----------



## Sedan (Jun 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> 5400W total..


Bro, very much !!! I need a little time to get myself into this.))))


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 25, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Bro, very much !!! I need a little time to get myself into this.))))


That was for 6 plants, spread over 144 sq ft, or 13.38 sq m. Also it was a lot of light, borderline too much.

The design was meant to keep the watts used equal to the CMH lighting I replaced.

One could use as little as half the watts I did with good results.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That was for 6 plants, spread over 144 sq ft, or 13.38 sq m. Also it was a lot of light, borderline too much.
> 
> The design was meant to keep the watts used equal to the CMH lighting I replaced.
> 
> One could use as little as half the watts I did with good results.



Yes, Bro, the light can be reduced by 2/3, as well as the area. To get the result is not worse. Can you show the lamp how it looks, please? I see only plants. If you want, I would draw you a drawing, the way I would do if I were you ..


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2017)

No current LED can beat 315CMH for light output. LED's can match them at a lower temperature though.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> No current LED can beat 315CMH for light output. LED's can match them at a lower temperature though.


This is not true.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 25, 2017)

Another week passed. Feeding as before: PF hybrid 1,2 g / l and Plagron Greensensation 1ml / l in a separate watering.




The overall picture.





Trunk.



vu la


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 25, 2017)

That's going to be a lot of trimming!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That's going to be a lot of trimming!


This case my wife is engaged in)))),






I do not envy her this time)))

***********************************************

A little more time passed. Began to feed PF hybrid 0.3 g / l (1 month of vega)

Hot roots .. little necrosis)) on the street yesterday was 35 degrees C (95F),

Although I'm doing the night in the daytime, it's still very hot in the room.

Illumination 105 watts luminescent 6700K


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 27, 2017)

Well done!


----------



## gr865 (Jun 27, 2017)

I expect you will have a wonderful yield. 
GR8 job my friend!
Every time I open my tent that is what I want to see. 

GR


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 28, 2017)

Very impressive grow Sedan.

I myself feel that your defoliation of the fan leaves is what gives you all those bud sites.I do basically the same thing but with just 1 600 watt hps bulb.Been stripping fan leaves for years and it is obvious to me that the more light one allows to hit any spot a bud can form the more one gets back at harvest time.

How long do you veg your plants again?


----------



## Sedan (Jun 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Well done!


I try to keep the level)))



gr865 said:


> I expect you will have a wonderful yield.
> GR8 job my friend!
> Every time I open my tent that is what I want to see.
> 
> GR


Thank you, bro, I also hope so))



vertnugs said:


> Very impressive grow Sedan.
> 
> I myself feel that your defoliation of the fan leaves is what gives you all those bud sites.I do basically the same thing but with just 1 600 watt hps bulb.Been stripping fan leaves for years and it is obvious to me that the more light one allows to hit any spot a bud can form the more one gets back at harvest time.
> 
> How long do you veg your plants again?


Hello, bro!

Thank you for your kind words!

I have repeatedly noticed that you are very wasteful use of light. One square meter of 600 watts is a very powerful light, believe me! On one meter in a horizontal cultivation, you can grow 2-3 plants of these! This is the work of my friend 400 watts LED. 

About 400 grams. The area is less than a square meter.



On the vertical 600 - 4-6 - 1 meter square. If the plants are dense and the light does not illuminate the walls of the room, namely the plants, then there is not enough light and enough space in fact!

This time, the vega brought the natural conditions to 6 months somewhere. In the next I do not know yet, because this cycle is not yet completed, another 2-3 weeks. And in the next I want to come up with something new and interesting, but has not yet come up with yet)))


----------



## Sedan (Jun 30, 2017)

Today I have a need to change the location of the lamps a little. I thought for a while, and decided to do so. In my opinion, this is the easiest and cheapest way to fix the lamp.


I turn to you, Bro: how much time and money did you spend on this design ?? !!



I spent 10 cents, and 10 minutes of time !!!


To replace plastic pipes and corners of plastic, I use a piece of a grid that I have left from the basic design.


So let's go



one



two 

Three .. vu ala)))

 

Below I will fasten to the fan casing!






I understood!!! You probably are very rich, and you have nowhere to put money




!))))


----------



## Johnei (Jun 30, 2017)

Amazing job! I'm just sorry I wasn't here sooner! 

(I have 3ft cool tube, 2 sockets, sit collecting dust, such waste. )


----------



## Johnei (Jun 30, 2017)

Sedan said:


> I spent 10 cents, and 10 minutes of time !!!


----------



## gr865 (Jun 30, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Today I have a need to change the location of the lamps a little. I thought for a while, and decided to do so. In my opinion, this is the easiest and cheapest way to fix the lamp.
> I turn to you, Bro: how much time and money did you spend on this design ?? !!
> View attachment 3969608


The pipe cost $0.00, part of scrap for my biz, time factor was minimum as nothing is glued just cut and put together. If I bought the pipe it would have cost about $3.00 to make two of these units, but it did take longer than 10 minutes.  Stubborn bastard that I am.
I am not using that stand, design flaw, could not get the plants evenly spaced. So I hung both lamps.


I am not a creative as you, but I don't have the funds to just waste so I have to think things out also,
This is working fine now, can get plant closer than I need too, 

How do you change the height of the lamp using that screen over the fan? Do you raise the fan or do you have to make another screen to raise the lamp?

GR


----------



## Sedan (Jun 30, 2017)

Johnei said:


> sit collecting dust, such waste. )


Thank you, Bro! Join, the most interesting is ahead! ))

Yes you are right! Kul tuba in the first must be washed regularly! Secondly, they take a lot of light without dirt! I prefer a global supply of cold air, through cooling the room after installation. And feed this cold air from below under the main fan. The one in the photo. The temperature inside the unit is regulated by the climate control of the air conditioner. You look how much inside, and you regulate the temperature in the common room outside.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 30, 2017)

Now hanging the lamps, like you only $0.10 and ten minutes, LOL

Unless I get involved with this first.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 30, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Stubborn bastard that I am.
> 
> How do you change the height of the lamp using that screen over the fan? Do you raise the fan or do you have to make another screen to raise the lamp?
> 
> GR



I am the same))))))



Bro, I have two lamps on the vertical. First I put 400, then I change to 600, then I connect the second one above 400 (it's not so warm) when the plants are stretched.


PS: Bro, change the lamp, you are bad!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 30, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Amazing


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2017)

Great job on the lamps, I was trying to find the easiest words to explain how to do it, and then you did it yourself.

Here is a picture of a helter skelter. It is a tower with a spiralling path around.


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2017)

I was thinking the other day it would be nice to have a round tube that can go underground and slide up when you need it.
Ultra stealth.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 30, 2017)

ANC said:


> Great job on the lamps, I was trying to find the easiest words to explain how to do it, and then you did it yourself.
> 
> Here is a picture of a helter skelter. It is a tower with a spiralling path around.


Bro, I did not set myself this task before! ... you go ahead of me))) This morning, just came up with))) .. now it turns plagiarism))))


Do you know what Helta is? This is the sacred rock of the Torah in Norway, which everyone worshiped ...
r is? This is a sacred rock in Norway, which everyone worshiped ...

Bro, I have not traveled so long, if you only knew how melancholy sometimes))))


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2017)

Yeah, been a while here too.Last travel was with a cruise ship to Bazaruto Island.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 30, 2017)

(This is amazing, not like other vertical I did, and I saw. USE THE FENCE!!!!! This is amazing idea, I need to read here Sedan the man. I will do this, I am building new flower room now! Vertical with air pots and organic all the way. Make organic yield more per light.)

(.....) <- Bracket, this is me thinking out loud.. LOL


----------



## Johnei (Jun 30, 2017)

Sedan I have question, what you think is better?

I will use 6inch 3ft long glass cooltube
cooltube will stand on 6inch Y pvc pipe
I will exhaust hot air coming from bottom inside Y up through light and hot air out.
I only have 1000wHPS + 400MH
spread of light different lamps not mix good color or power inside all plants
1000wHPS
400wMH

OR

400wMH
1000HPS

air goes ^ pull heat out from top

which way you think is best?
also for heat, going one bulb to next bulb heat making bulb#2 problem?

Thank you, I hope you understand.

(I must use cooltube glass, I cannot do open light bulb.)


----------



## gr865 (Jun 30, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Sedan I have question, what you think is better?
> 
> I will use 6inch 3ft long glass cooltube
> cooltube will stand on 6inch Y pvc pipe
> ...



Why must you use the cooltube, bare bulb is the ticket.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 30, 2017)

Small room. I have no choice, heat with one bulb too much open, 2 will be death.

must use cool tube brother.

(I wish I can do open bulb, you are correct, it is better, but I cant do it open.)


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Sedan said:


> I am the same))))))
> 
> View attachment 3969757
> 
> ...


Pretty buds what strain is this?


----------



## Sedan (Jun 30, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Sedan I have question, what you think is better?
> 
> I will use 6inch 3ft long glass cooltube
> cooltube will stand on 6inch Y pvc pipe
> ...



I hardly understand, Bro!)))

As I wrote before, it's very important !!!! 50% of good luck !! Buy normal lamps !!! You have chokes! Buy one 600 (read carefully earlier, I will not repeat the brand, so as not to think that I am advertising the lamp)))), and one 400, the same "censorship"))) down 600, up 400 !!!, without kooltube, like mine! (Guys are right!)
I hope you, like any decent American has air conditioning?))) This is enough! When you're ready, you say - I'll tell you everything! Now ventilation: the inflow at the bottom, hood at the top, it's necessary!

Different spectrums are mostly not mixed, but illuminate areas that are closer to them! At the expense of the lamp and glass, I did not understand, Brough))) Koolmaster or what have you?



Dutchieman420 said:


> Pretty buds what strain is this?


Bro, these are ours with the guys seeds! This is not advertising!))))) In addition, the site is not yet ready, a lack of funds (I do not ask for money-just stating !!!)), but I will achieve my goal !!! And we will work in Russia so far only!

http://sedanseeds.com/

********************************************************


As he said before the first flight at the start of Yuri Gagarin;



*Let's go*



(Test flight)


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Sedan said:


> I hardly understand, Bro!)))
> 
> As I wrote before, it's very important !!!! 50% of good luck !! Buy normal lamps !!! You have chokes! Buy one 600 (read carefully earlier, I will not repeat the brand, so as not to think that I am advertising the lamp)))), and one 400, the same "censorship"))) down 600, up 400 !!!, without kooltube, like mine! (Guys are right!)
> I hope you, like any decent American has air conditioning?))) This is enough! When you're ready, you say - I'll tell you everything! Now ventilation: the inflow at the bottom, hood at the top, it's necessary!
> ...


Prettycool


----------



## Sedan (Jun 30, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> Prettycool


You're from the Netherland?


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Sedan said:


> You're from the Netherland?


Actually no. Here in the USA it became a nik name giving to cowboys who I imagine were from there.
My father named me Dutch because he thought it sounded cool I guess haha


----------



## Johnei (Jun 30, 2017)

^ hot air out
 ^ 2 light - 3feet glass
 ^ cool air in
 Feet

room only 5x5 feet, need to use glass tunnel, I have 1000w, not 600w
more watt = need more cool

will it work?

blue 400MH up
red 1000HPS down?


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Johnei said:


> View attachment 3969899 hot air out
> View attachment 3969900 2 light - 3feet glass
> View attachment 3969903 cool air in AND feet
> 
> ...


Good theory behind it, be careful man


----------



## Johnei (Jun 30, 2017)

Care to elaborate your concerns with me Dutchieman? please
(Instead of cage, I'm thinking to make my walls into the cage since room is so small only 5x5)


Dutchieman420 said:


> Good theory behind it, be careful man


----------



## Sedan (Jun 30, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> Actually no. Here in the USA it became a nik name giving to cowboys who I imagine were from there.
> My father named me Dutch because he thought it sounded cool I guess haha



You will not believe in childhood 80 ... we also played in the Indians and cowboys)))) Figures from us were sold small: 

made in USSR))))))













As Dutch Schultz in the 1930s depression .... I read a lot in my childhood about your gangsters Alphonse Capone, Lucky Luciano, etc.)) Desperate guys were! Deserve respect, definitely! We also had criminals living under a cruel law of honor. Think about it ... they had the honor !! This is better than politicians, prostitutes in any case! Those greedy are dishonest and yet not too cruel.



Johnei said:


> View attachment 3969899 hot air out
> View attachment 3969900 2 light - 3feet glass
> View attachment 3969903 cool air in AND feet
> 
> ...



Channel fan is normal, though it's noisy, I have such a










Excellent tube! Quartz glass. Very expensive. But it steals the light stream! Do you have air conditioning in the house? 
If he is near, tub is not needed! 

I already told you about the lamps !!! Light up the site, they do not mix for the most part! Wrong it !!!!! BUY NORMAL LAMPS !! 
http://www.lighting.philips.com/main/prof/conventional-lamps/high-intensity-discharge-lamps/hid-horticulture/horti/928151219214_EU/product

1000 very much !!! Stop playing))))) down 600 up 400 Philips green power !!! Otherwise, the harvest will not be normal! Hear me at last !!


Your lamp shit, Bro! On such a set, you will make a crop on 800 Watts the same as for 1400 of your own !! I guarantee you !!! For the future, for ventilation the right more powerful light should be hung down. 

Drawing a room and where will you draw the hood?


----------



## Johnei (Jun 30, 2017)

Thank you Sedan. I understand. Thank you Sedan The Man! 

Talk later.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 30, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Care to elaborate your concerns with me Dutchieman? please
> (Instead of cage, I'm thinking to make my walls into the cage since room is so small only 5x5)


Screw the screws with a screwdriver, at a distance of 15-20 cm (this is if the walls are wooden!),

You do not screw up to the end...







You catch a rubber band branch (like a lasso cowboy)))), and tie it to the screw.








But in general there should be a distance of 15 cm between the grid and the wall (please translate it yourself). Put all the same net, between the mesh and the wall let ventilate, otherwise mold!


Understood me?


Show room?


----------



## Sedan (Jun 30, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Thank you Sedan. I understand. Thank you Sedan The Man!
> 
> Talk later.


You are welcome!


----------



## Johnei (Jun 30, 2017)

I understand.

No room show yet.
Soon

Thank you brother.

mold problem... good tip. (I understand)


----------



## Johnei (Jun 30, 2017)

*Dream.*


----------



## Sedan (Jun 30, 2017)

Johnei said:


> View attachment 3969949View attachment 3969950View attachment 3969951View attachment 3969952
> *Dream.*


Clones - yes! This is the most productive way! But very laborious! I love working with large plants! Bro, this is not only my joy, but also a hobby and material for research ...


----------



## Johnei (Jun 30, 2017)

Auto water - drippers 

Plan.

air pots

organic soil

water only

less plants.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 30, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Auto water - drippers
> 
> Plan.
> 
> ...



I do not like hydroponics as a product! In the land of taste and trip is quite different, Bro))

I sleep, we have 12 nights)) Good night!))


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 30, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Small room. I have no choice, heat with one bulb too much open, 2 will be death.
> 
> must use cool tube brother.
> 
> (I wish I can do open bulb, you are correct, it is better, but I cant do it open.)


Try it anyway, using a fan to push air upward. You may be surprised to discover how much the plants can cool the system through transpiration.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Try it anyway, using a fan to push air upward. You may be surprised to discover how much the plants can cool the system through transpiration.


No cooltube, open bulb, and place vortex type fan on bottom pushing up, AND vortex up high exhausting OUT->

WOW.. it may work even in small space, and other fans all over crazy. FUCK noise.. LOL

THANK YOU FOR BRAIN JUICE ERUPTION!


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2017)

You need to use plain simple English with Sedan. He uses translators to understand.
Really brave.

My home language is actually related to Dutch. We and the Dutch can mostly understand each other.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 1, 2017)

Johnei said:


> No cooltube, open bulb, and place vortex type fan on bottom pushing up, AND vortex up high exhausting OUT->
> 
> WOW.. it may work even in small space, and other fans all over crazy. FUCK noise.. LOL
> 
> THANK YOU FOR BRAIN JUICE ERUPTION!



Yes, you're right, Bro! The household fan produces much less noise than the one you showed. I now have 4 fans (3 household, 1 channel) I can hear only the channel!)) And if we make another turbine to the fan, which is below, then for a short distance, it will be much more effective than a channel fan! If the vertical distance is such as I have an air conditioner in the house, then the kultub will be superfluous !!! I'm talking about Phillips 400 lamps at the top, 600 below !! Buy them !! This is for me they are very expensive, I almost got them in a bayonet attack))) For you, the small thing is true?))))

Bro, this is just the beginning!)))))



ANC said:


> You need to use plain simple English with Sedan. He uses translators to understand.
> Really brave.
> 
> My home language is actually related to Dutch. We and the Dutch can mostly understand each other.


I have a very rich vocabulary, Bro! In my childhood, before the fuck of perestroika, when Gorbachov sold the union for the Nobel Prize. Then I still quite well learned the spoken language of English. 



Then he forgot, because of the lack of practice !! I know the words, but I can not formulate the sentence correctly))))) I just can not understand slang or spoken conversational conversations of some. Bro, just need hard !! I'll remember so soon)))).
At that time, my father was raising me like this: he forbade me to even think about trade or exchange!
I like 2 hours stood on my knees on peas, just for having exchanged in kindergarten with other toys!
He said, traders, dishonest people in fact! He wanted me to be a scientist !! But perestroika brought down all his plans. The country collapsed. Scientists have become useless to anyone !!!! Only those dishonest hucksters are needed !!! My father and my whole family were then starving 1990 ...... !!!! Because his father could not and did not want to trade, he had the honor !!! At first I was fun: American way of life, constant fun, porn, drugs, immoral way of life, no inhibitions, do what you want
which is shown on the screens. Where the heroes are all essentially cold-blooded murderers and sinners. Not a single whore in the film is allowed to pass. There is no plot! There are only: VIOLENCE, SEX AND DRUGS, and all! 
I very quickly understood all this bright wrapper, inside of which shit))) Soap bubble .. burst and all)))


----------



## Sedan (Jul 1, 2017)

30 years have passed and the brains have not added a drop!








Actors of the USSR
















Vasily Livanov, he was awarded the Queen of the GB Order of English, for the role of Sherlock Holmes!












This addict will not reward!))))))))))))

And again fucking guns on the poster !! Holmes read everything !! He used a revolver a couple of times in his life !!!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2017)

Johnei said:


> No cooltube, open bulb, and place vortex type fan on bottom pushing up, AND vortex up high exhausting OUT->
> 
> WOW.. it may work even in small space, and other fans all over crazy. FUCK noise.. LOL
> 
> THANK YOU FOR BRAIN JUICE ERUPTION!


Use a box fan under the bulb; you don't want to be blasting a lot of air at the lamp because that will affect its operating temperature and spectrum output in a bad way.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2017)

Sedan said:


> I have a very rich vocabulary, Bro! In my childhood, before the fuck of perestroika, when Gorbachov sold the union for the Nobel Prize. Then I still quite well learned the spoken language of English.


This is a very interesting political statement to me.

In the West, perestroika was seen very differently, of course. We were told it was progress.

How did it make things worse for your country?


----------



## Sedan (Jul 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> In the West, perestroika was seen very differently, of course. We were told it was progress.




Imagine the Cold War. The USSR is destroyed by 80% (the European part) The West imposes an arms race on us, and we have nothing to eat! Stalin was afraid of America, understood that it was impossible to admit the invasion, we will not survive WW 2 for the second time! And again drove. Hungry peasants. Millions of prisoners, as a free labor. The famine, the destruction of poverty, and we op and the atomic bomb, the satellite flew to you, op ... Gagarin .. You know what it cost the people? A hungry man tortured. 80% of men either died or disabled after 2WW! To whom to build? -built!


Then again, a false landing on the moon, cruise missiles pershing two .. d. Because America was not destroyed at all !! Compare 400,000 of them 200,000 died with Japan !! And 20 000 000 of the USSR lost! In short, withstood the USSR as a result. The US saw this and brought down the price of oil. Here and went rolling! Gorbachov came to power, the country is economically collapsed. He had to take the country in a tough hand, and he was flattered by the sweet promises of the West-sold the country! If only at least integrity remained .... For this, he was awarded the Nobel Peace Prize. Well, of course, progress is defeated! Democracy triumphed)))



ttystikk said:


> How did it make things worse for your country?


You ask what's wrong? Soviet actress, who received an Oscar in 80














that says it all!!













In American democracy there is no soul, this is a robot in essence! The best for yourself, paying no attention to anyone and not scurring by any means. If you are a child, and parents make a remark to you, then you can tell the police. If you are naked with a dick you will go out into the street and swing them, then if someone gives you on the head, you will be right, and you will get more money in court !! A bright candy wrapper! And filling does not matter, whoever you are !! Money!! In the USSR, this was not. The girls chose the guys for the head and the ability to hold, and not for the Bentley Continental or gold cartier on the hand ..


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2017)

If it weren't for the Russian people America would not be possible.

Over 20 million of them died, America lost a fraction of that.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 1, 2017)

Enigma said:


> If it weren't for the Russian people America would not be possible.
> 
> Over 20 million of them died, America lost a fraction of that.








H_i_, Bro !! Where are you from?! I see you are knowledgeable well! I just know the opinion of the Americans that they won the war)). Or rather did not win .. just ripped the Germans! When the USSR crossed the border in winter 1944 and went to Europe, they had nothing else to do))), otherwise Europe would have gotten the whole of Stalin))) and how else))) But still I REALLY respect FRANKLIN ROOSEVELT! He's handsome, he helped us a lot, and was a sensible politician. Brought the country out of the crisis, and emerged from the war as the winner !! Respect him for all of us!

Bro, 20 it's very abstract! First Stalin announced 7 000 000, so that people do not intimidate .. but the figure already according to unofficial sources reached 40 000 000. The Germans destroyed everyone and everything when they retreated !!! Europe is a sanatorium was, especially the Parade at the entrance to Paris and the disgrace of the expeditionary allied forces in theDunkirk when by a miracle they were still alive because of a misunderstanding of the German leadership, why they did not shoot them, but let them sail away. Later this will be called a victory, because everyone miraculously survived then !! They escaped through the English Channel and were such .... And we were locked up in Leningrad .. we heard about Leningrad. It is better not to hear!







The blockade lasted three years !!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> How did it make things worse for your country?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2017)

Sedan said:


>


Perestroika put people in wheelchairs?


----------



## Sedan (Jul 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Perestroika put people in wheelchairs?


Bro, this is too simple))), here a little philosophical overtones. Look at the clip, and you'll understand what I mean - the meaning of the words is the same! What the girls are now! They do not need anything more than money. I'm sorry if I made you think! It's true, Bro! Everything is bought for money .. everything, even honor and friendship! If there is no money, you are nobody! But does money make a person so great at once! Bro, you see me! In life, no one believes me, because I have no money !! Nobody wants to listen to me, although I at times surpass them in thinking and abilities! Put on one part of the balance mymoney, on the other, my talent!
I do not want money to outweigh the talent a priori !! So does it happen in a normal society !? And what can one like about it?)) Bro, while we are full, we do not need anything, and we do not care about human debuts, such is the human essence, and democracy adds people still liberties in sin, lust, lies, hypocrisy, and no one He will not stop, he is a free man! 

Mankind is degenerating, the world is slipping into the abyss! 

IMHO


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2017)

I've been on the receiving end of condescended bigotry. Either skin colour or money. It is all the same regardless of your ethnicity or gender. People today do not know the ways of the old, they are raised on television and iPads.

The Russians also kept their word in every agreement. Honouring your word is important, honour builds trust and grants respect.

Leadership is always questionable, America is not immune to corruption. America has had four Presidents assassinated IIRC. One of America's Generals coined the term "terror bombing", not the shining highlight of his career.

I have a great respect for other people and an interest in their language and culture. There is always something to learn from one another, just like @Sedan and his posts.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 1, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Leadership is always questionable, America is not immune to corruption. America has had four Presidents assassinated IIRC. One of America's Generals coined the term "terror bombing", not the shining highlight of his career.


Throughout the world, legends already go, even the rappers are here !!! Sang it, they say in America so cool that even skyscrapers are falling against the laws of physics))). Or else: a kind uncle is looking for a nuclear threat while destroying half the world)))) ... and did not find it .. this threat)))

Scheme with skyscrapers is similar to ours, when they took hostages in Moscow? Also scared terrorists, but there were other goals, more "humane", so it died, not 2000, but 200. You're right, the Russians are better)))



Enigma said:


> I have a great respect for other people and an interest in their language and culture. There is always something to learn from one another, just like @Sedan and his posts.








Mutually, Bro!

Come in more often, I'm interested in communicating with smart people !!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2017)

much of what you hear about us isn't the truth, just as much of what we hear about you isn't the truth
if you run down the street naked here, you'll get put in the back of a police car pretty quick. if a naked guy assaults you in the street, they aren't going to have much success suing you in court. you hear the extreme cases that make the news, the reason they make the news is thats not what usually happens.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 2, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> much of what you hear about us isn't the truth, just as much of what we hear about you isn't the truth
> if you run down the street naked here, you'll get put in the back of a police car pretty quick. if a naked guy assaults you in the street, they aren't going to have much success suing you in court. you hear the extreme cases that make the news, the reason they make the news is thats not what usually happens.



You see the difference in mentality, Bro? At you naked on people attack)) And at us if naked has simply appeared on the street !! Attentively: the police itself would have protected it from the dispersed crowd !!! (A kind of sybiosis of American and Soviet-style democracy). A passionate crowd of mothers and fathers who do not want their children to see this perversion and did not become so !!





I want to share with you what American films I like









There are many, you can not remember all! I love these films, I watched it a hundred times. It's a pity that such deep films are no longer made. It seems that it is designed for an audience of up to 15 years))). I do not speak about our films at all ... You know what fake is)))) - this is American democracy in Russian films))) People in our films conduct themselves in films like Americans (the director looks at Hollywood))) From 2010 -2011 years of films of the nomal have not seen, unfortunately, only the old revise! Action and women from porn movies are not interesting to me))) Without meaning I'm not interested!


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm studying your machine photographs.  The bottom wood construction.

Genius!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 2, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I'm studying your machine photographs.  The bottom wood construction.
> 
> Genius!


If any questions, contact me!



Today I'll try to show an overview of my garden! Already close ripen!


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

I have question Sedan. distance from bulb to plants
what is optimum
min. max distance ?
600 + 400


----------



## Sedan (Jul 2, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I have question Sedan. distance from bulb to plants
> what is optimum
> min. max distance ?
> 600 + 400



I already showed the table

Blue has marked your lamps and your distance (СМ)






If that is not clear, ask questions!


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

Ok, thank you, sorry I didn't look harder. Informations is already here.
I have this light chart in english. I thought you had different formula. 

Ok, got it.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

When I look at this picture,






these are the questions in my mind at this moment...

What is the diameter of center bottom fan?
What is the fan's power/CFM ?
What is the size of the outside perimeter of the wire cage?
What guage size is the metal of the cage?
What size holes does the cage have?
What is the diameter of the bottom wooden circle floor?
How deep are the soil beds?

Love your work buddy!


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

How is top light 15cm away and bottom light is 22cm away
both are same distance from cage wall of bud
I don't understand.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 2, 2017)

Johnei said:


> How is top light 15cm away and bottom light is 22cm away
> both are same distance from cage wall of bud
> I don't understand.



1; 2 It depends on what you buy a fan! I marked in the picture you in the topic, I have 50cm, power 50 watts. Buy 70 watts!

3 The diameter of the grid at the top 0.8 meters, at the bottom 1 meter. Must be in the shape of a cone, your light is weaker at the top than the bottom! And the cones are smaller at the top, so there is less diameter at the top. The perimeter of the grid is about 2.3 meters, the height is 1.8 meters, the thickness is 2 mm 

4. Tin galvanized wire mesh. 

5 The diameter of the bottom floor is 1.1 meters 

6 The more layers, the better.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

*INCREDIBLE!!!*​


----------



## Sedan (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 3, 2017)

Today, he took one plant from the garden. This fast-growing photofeminized variety. Therefore, I had to cut almost no water flow .... not good, but I did not have a way out. I did not expect that there would be such a difference, I thought I'd take it off together. Wrong))). Yesterday I was so tired, a lot of work was in the room with plants, that I did not have time to prune the leaves, I still barely washed myself of the smell. Today cut


----------



## ovo (Jul 3, 2017)

The movie, The Game, with Micheal Douglas and Sean Penn was a real thrill ride. I haven't seen it in a long time and I'll place it on my viewing list to see again.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 3, 2017)

ovo said:


> The movie, The Game, with Micheal Douglas and Sean Penn was a real thrill ride. I haven't seen it in a long time and I'll place it on my viewing list to see again.



I just recently revised it !! Bomb! Tell me, in what other movie, that's how it keeps you tense to the end? I was watching for the first time, until the last minute I could not understand what was happening !! There are very few such films, to my regret.

I'm probably very impressed! I'm very depressed by the incident that today happened to that dude. For some reason I feel my guilt. Probably I need to write only for myself))). I am so short of excitement in life)) It's very sad! When someone presses hard on you, you involuntarily begin to believe in it, you have doubts. This is what prevents living! Life is wrongly built, we are animals in fact. I can not suppress this instinct in myself. Sooner or later, it manifests itself ... I want to become independent of sin, but it does not work !! And most importantly, that the Russians attack me too)))))). They also think that I hate them !!! I'm tired of this guys! It's time to retire, but it's better to go to the coffin to not see this dirt around !! 
And mirrors, so that there is not around)))


----------



## ovo (Jul 3, 2017)

Sedan said:


> I just recently revised it !! Bomb! Tell me, in what other movie, that's how it keeps you tense to the end? I was watching for the first time, until the last minute I could not understand what was happening !!


It did have many twists and turns.

Sean Penn begins to question his own brother. This IS the world we live in at times. Things are not always what they seem to be.



Sedan said:


> When someone presses hard on you, you involuntarily begin to believe in it, you have doubts. This is what prevents living! Life is wrongly built, we are animals in fact. I can not suppress this instinct in myself. Sooner or later, it manifests itself..


This is natural. As humans we cannot be perfection. If we are aware creatures and learn from everything, then we constantly improve while gaining meaning of greater significance.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you for support! 

You are a good man, you know the essence of things! As the wise have said, "Happy is he who has learned the hidden meaning of existence."


----------



## Sedan (Jul 3, 2017)

This we also grow: the work of my friend.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 3, 2017)

*The work of my student. Light 400 watts sodium lamp. I taught him the first time, this is the third cycle of it. The photo is fresh. 
Leaves also do not want to be cut off. Well, does not want it and that's it ..))))*

 

*There is a fifth week of flowering. Bamdat Fem SedanSeeds.
Left. 

On the right, also ours, but I did not ask what)))*


----------



## Sedan (Jul 3, 2017)

*Another one of my charges. LED 400. This is better! Our seeds, I do not remember-it was a long time ago!*





 
*


*


----------



## Sedan (Jul 3, 2017)

Are you doing this?
My friend sent the photo!


----------



## ovo (Jul 3, 2017)

Sedan said:


> This we also grow: the work of my friend.
> 
> View attachment 3971659


what is that giant leaf and is it edible?


----------



## Sedan (Jul 3, 2017)

ovo said:


> what is that giant leaf and is it edible?




A very long time ago a man brought this plant from far away countries. Previously believed that the land somewhere ends, they wanted to get to the edge, in search of fabulous lands and grace
..


----------



## Sedan (Jul 4, 2017)

On the lost, love. Not about violence!


----------



## ovo (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello America, Eurasia, and all the other mainland and cotinents!

The garden blooms, life goes on. We must go forward, no matter what. Here I am faced with certain difficulties in the language barrier and the differences in mentality. I admit certain mistakes, even got into some kind of trap, I do not know what it was, I did not understand, but something bad for me, but I'm stubborn and quickly learn, so soon, at last I'll understand what I do not understand right now.
Henceforth, I only publish the truth and only what I consider to be meaningful. I think this is the most correct and sound approach to life.

PEACE!

    







Please understand !! I'm alone, thousands of you !! I sometimes get very lost ... very much! Understand this !! Put yourself in my place))


----------



## Sedan (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jul 5, 2017)

*Thank you* Sedan.


​​


----------



## Johnei (Jul 5, 2017)

​


----------



## Sedan (Jul 5, 2017)

*Harvest Festival


 *


The bush has dried up in four days (it's very hot in our country).
 

This is one of the smallest bush of the three that is in the installation. I have long wanted to remove it, because it was there superfluous and only interfered with the other two trees. Now the remaining bushes breathed much more easily, although the temperature of the air in the installation increased yesterday to 38 degrees in the countryside. But there's nothing I can do about it, the streets are 35 degrees Celsius. These are the cases, Brothers! But the most interesting, of course, is ahead! I guarantee it to you!

 

Good luck to all!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2017)

Sedan said:


> *Harvest Festival
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972677 *
> ...


Adversity is the mother of invention.

I admire your fortitude and creativity in the face of such adversity.

Google those words in your language. I remain impressed by your skill in using English to communicate.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Adversity is the mother of invention.
> 
> I admire your fortitude and creativity in the face of such adversity.
> 
> Google those words in your language. I remain impressed by your skill in using English to communicate.


From the Soul,, Братан!

Thank you very much!!


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2017)

35 degrees isn't THAT hot. Then again I'm from the south.
I always hang the whole plant for the first few days to slow the dry.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 5, 2017)

ANC said:


> THAT hot.


Yes, Бро, you can not argue with nature ... except ... I think I'm collecting money for an air conditioner ... years through .... 10_20




))))


----------



## Sedan (Jul 5, 2017)

Johnei said:


> *Thank you* Sedan.
> ​​


Пацаны, just do not hit me, it's not violence, dirty video or anything else, it's just my thoughts, the thoughts of the person seeing ... .... and seeing a little more than most of us.

If you do not understand I'm sorry, I tried))

My essay: 

*Glamor is a lack of thinking, imagination and an adequate worldview, hidden under the mask of those cynicism. Who had the "happiness" to be a darling of fate*.

Sedan.


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2017)

It gets well into the 40s here in summer. Air conditioner for the bedroom is a neccesity, Or you have to sleep on the roof like the Mesopotamians.

Have you ever been to St Petersburg?


----------



## ovo (Jul 5, 2017)

Yes, once.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 5, 2017)

Ooooooooooooooo .... это мой любимый город в СССР !! Вы добрались до точки !!!! Произошло много раз !!


ANC said:


> It gets well into the 40s here in summer. Air conditioner for the bedroom is a neccesity, Or you have to sleep on the roof like the Mesopotamians.
> 
> Have you ever been to St Petersburg?








*It's not violence, just music
*


----------



## Sedan (Jul 5, 2017)

ovo said:


> Yes, once.
> View attachment 3972743







!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ovo (Jul 5, 2017)

There is a St. Petersburg here in the state of Florida. The beaches just north of there have white coral sands. I do not live there. ha


----------



## ovo (Jul 5, 2017)

Johnny's thread has too many videos on one page and my computer keeps crashing before it'll open page.  It's good to just have text + text/pics on half of the 20/page, or videos slow entire program down. Internet is for shit in town


----------



## Sedan (Jul 5, 2017)

ovo said:


> There is a St. Petersburg here in the state of Florida. The beaches just north of there have white coral sands. I do not live there. ha



Moscow, Ohio State, Very nice to meet you




))))



When I was at school, sometime in 1983, we broadcast a program on TV, called "Club of TV travelers." Our TV announcers were always very gloomy and business-like, they were even forbidden to wear decorations on the set. An example for people for whom TV is the very first source of information.So, there was one announcer, whose engagement ring grew into a finger, and he could not take it off his finger before shooting.Here, he had a talk with the management, they consulted with CPSU (Communist Party the Soviet Union), are still allowed.)))
So, the ticker says in a gloomy, serious voice that there is Moscow in the USA. I almost lost my speech. What can Moscow be like in the USA? They are enemies, constantly want to attack us))). I was very excited then and did not sleep all night))))


Do not pay attention to necrosis, all mv know perfectly well that at 38, the roots simply can not stand .....

      


Братан, no problem, I'll do little ones, and try on the smaller video page !! 

PS There is no one in no offense, as Jesus said: the main thing, to be able to forgive- WORLD PEACE !!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 7, 2017)

ANC said:


> Have you ever been to St Petersburg?


I will tell you a little about Petersburg. The city of three revolutions, in no city in the world there were so many revolutions! )))) Founded by King Peter the Great in the early 18th century. Peter was almost the same as Stalin-very cruel. Took the country when she was backward from Europe for 100 years. He introduced a tax on a beard! He forbade wearing large beards to the upper class; In Europe it was wild. He invited professors and scientists from Europe for a lot of money to teach the wild uncultured people. It was he who brought potatoes to Russia. He made smash peasants to plant them.

This is ridiculous, but the peasants did not understand and ate not the roots but those berries that are on the bush itself. There were cases of mass poisoning. In order to set up trade with Europe, he drove tens of thousands of serfs, they dragged ready ships and equipment along the dappled forests. Tens of thousands of serfs died from overwork at the construction site. He invited the greatest architects and architects from Europe and built such a city, now under the auspices of UNESCO, as a city-museum.




    

I'll add more, Peter personally traveled abroad, disguised as a commoner, took a job and learned crafts. Constantly worked, constantly thinking about the state, but was very cruel, like Stalin, only Peter, now called the Great. Let's see how Stalin will be called in Russia in 200 years.)))))

*****************************************************************************************************

The work of another of my students From Moscow: 400* 250 WATTSI *was wrong, I just found out


***********************************************************************************

Now I will tell you the meaning of the word Brother.

As I already said, I have many friends in Russia and not only in Russia, thanks to the Internet. People who are on the street, I'm not interested, they are empty and think only about money !!!!

Since we are talking about Petersburg, I'll tell you a story: a friend from St. Petersburg writes to me (Peter, more than 1000 km away from me, I never saw an eye in my eyes) says that he had oteus, he is very ill and no one can help. He does not have anything to smoke, but he does not want to drink vodka (everyone who smokes marijuana, we do not really care about vodka), so I have many friends in Petersburg, I wrote them, in two hours he went and took the pick With 20 grams of marijuana. The next case: our friend from Ryazan was in trouble. He without a foot, got into an accident, sits at home does not go anywhere, he grows marijuana, smokes.

Some scum, smelled the smell, called the police, they took him away, gave him 2,3 years of strict prison regime !! A man without a foot !! For what??!! Me and my friends, having understood his misfortune, created a topic on our forum, and we collect money, which we immediately transfer to him in prison, yesterday we collected $ 50,



The picture was drawn by my son.


and I will say more. I was shocked! Only those who live in need themselves! The rich do not translate! I will say more, I was attacked by the administration, although I close the topic. And why do they need unnecessary trouble with the law, they are all fine!

Now the last: just the other day, I received a parcel from my student from Greece, he, too, is Russian.

I HAVE NOT ANYTHING ABOUT IT !!!! I was just amazed: this is the most precious gift in my life, the road ROLEX !!!!!!!




I presented the clock to my son.


Now you understand the meaning of the word BROTHER. And what you wrote about ... then some kind of joke))


*We have a dream - to have a dream.









)))))))))))*


Made in Russia.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 7, 2017)

I forgot the most important thing about Peter the Great: it did not make a difference who it was rich or poor, his officials first whipped personally, then publicly executed if caught on a bribe or stealing. And most of all, this is what he brought to himself talented people, whoever he was this person. Here is a former peasant serf, in fact a former slave,

 


such with him was very much, very much!


----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2017)

Noticed how many of the windows ar buried in the ground? I have yet to find a plausible reason for this.
I think the original people who build those amazing things were from what some call survivor races from Atlantis or some ancient civilisation that is no longer.
There is masonry work we don't know how to do today there. Despite the stone masons being alive and well through all this time. This shit crashed somewhere in the 1700's
I would love to go there and have a look.

Tax on beards is horrible. Over here they put taxes on razor blades.
I have a big beard! Well, we all have them, even the women when you get old enough, but you would need to ask the other people why they shave theirs off.


----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 7, 2017)

ANC said:


> Tax on beards is horrible. Over here they put taxes on razor blades.


I'll tell you a secret: Peter was at that time the post of the СЕО of the group of companies, "Gilettе")))))



ANC said:


>


Very original video !! I did not see this in Russian, it is not. Girls with a pleasant Russian ayientom, voice-over. They are you so attracted to visit.))) Honestly, you will not regret the city of the legendary. There Lenin came to power in 1917, there was a blockade in the Second World War. When I first came to St. Petersburg in 1985, although I was a child, I was struck by the grandeur and beauty of this city. This city is considered to be one of the most beautiful cities in the world. Arrive in St. Petersburg friends, you will not regret it is better than on the beach to receive sunburn)))


----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2017)

She has a few unique ideas but she often posts pictures that make you think twice.
She is of eastern European origin, so yea she has a funny accent. It sounds a bit like an Indian accent.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 7, 2017)

ANC said:


> She has a few unique ideas but she often posts pictures that make you think twice.
> [/MEDIA]


I saw cuttings from posts, very .. very clever thoughts !! I would never have thought about it !! So she is a woman, intelligent women are really rare in my life met, I'm surprised! It's a pity that I could not understand everything, even though my mother's accent is very fast!))) Bro, I have the same funny accent, I also speak English in the same way)))) I will definitely look on the Internet for its publication. I see that she writes in Russian, although she does not have a Russian surname. Most likely, she is an emigrant, her husband is a foreigner.




So looks an Indian in Russian film


----------



## Sedan (Jul 7, 2017)

In Kharkov is now 23:20 hours. Before we go to bed, and since we have started talking about Peter the Great, I will tell you a historical fact, from which many will have a shock.)) Who is educated, probably many know the Russian poet Pushkin. Peter the Great, when he traveled to Africa, picked up one aborigine and brought him closer to himself .. listen further))))). This aborigine was a Moor. He showed exceptional abilities from the savage ...



Whether in jest, or in vain, Peter gave him a name ...... Ivan Abramovich Hannibal .. it's true, my friends!

Pushkin is his great-great-grandson.

How do you?))))

Good night!

Do not be bored, AMERICA!!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 8, 2017)

Someone will say that this place was recently planted?





 

We have a cold snap again. The temperature dropped to 17 degrees on the street. The plants became slightly lighter, but the heat did not pass without a trace.


----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2017)

http://io9.gizmodo.com/how-europeans-imagined-exotic-animals-centuries-ago-ba-1545362205
How Europeans Imagined Exotic Animals Centuries Ago, Based on Hearsay

If you watched some of the clips I posted, you would have seen realistic drawings of things like elephants etc even on the American continent. Just look at what the Europeans thought wild animals looked like, based on descriptions that made it back to Europe.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 8, 2017)

Reper from St. Petersburg, I love the St. Petersburg underground and the city itself, I just adore !!!! Listen to the test, we are our brothers!

*Not one, not one, not one *


 Thank heaven - I'm not alone. Bitter days melt away like a sweet smoke The Gulf of Finland is my fervor I remember everything, like the most beloved and old film Thousands of people meeting on their way, I will pass by those who once let me down And let them hardly forgive me this For these offenses, a pair of carnations, rain drizzle The one who considers me his* brother* In the course of all the calculations and is not conducted on carrion Not for the sake of bitches and grandmothers, not where there is a delicious smell And, if the circles of hell, it means that he rushes with me near One in the field is not a warrior - Bro, hold on to the team Reliably covered rear, defense on the flanks Above our heads is an invisible angel And we will pass anywhere victorious parade
This music comes to us from above
Come closer, you'll hear
How exactly your brothers' heart beats
While we are together, we will be long enough...


----------



## Sedan (Jul 8, 2017)

No comments


----------



## Sedan (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 9, 2017)

For me, the main problem in English now is the ability to convey feelings and emotions. How not to rebuild the proposal, and how I do not choose words, I do not get what I want to say in English in full. That's why I use the language of music. I publish a video, the kore reflects my inner state at one time or another. I do not want to relax, art must I want to live and go forward! Therefore, I apologize to those who did not understand this earlier!



ANC said:


> http://io9.gizmodo.com/how-europeans-imagined-exotic-animals-centuries-ago-ba-1545362205
> How Europeans Imagined Exotic Animals Centuries Ago, Based on Hearsay
> 
> If you watched some of the clips I posted, you would have seen realistic drawings of things like elephants etc even on the American continent. Just look at what the Europeans thought wild animals looked like, based on descriptions that made it back to Europe.


Bro, what was then, is based more on speculation than on facts. Until now, people have not understood the meaning of being and will never understand. As for the handicraft of God, it's under lock and key! Bro, it's very hard for me to watch a scientific video in English. I almost do not understand anything (except video)))). I'm sorry!! I will learn. Ina needs another two or three months somewhere. Then we will return to this conversation necessarily !!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 9, 2017)

My BROTHER, the one who grows by 250 watts, listened to the story I told him, was very impressed and water-borne !! Send you heartfelt greetings, and a virtual gift:




With a Chef from Moscow City !! This is what the Moscow gardener looks like))))))) This is he, really))))))


All rights in the photo belong to

* костянычч*



delta9планерист


Ботаник
475 сообщений
Рейтинг:
1214
Агроном


----------



## Sedan (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 10, 2017)

I used to speak the language of music, now I will show the language of wisdom .....

          


*********************************************************************
The song is sung: A very small little man, wants to turn into *a small bird* (Hummingbird)
and fly away into the sky, away from the abomination and filth of this life.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 10, 2017)

Today I had an interview with my father, he was 80. He used to construct the "Mriya" at the Kharkov Aviation Plant,







and now he is building the "SDU Pegasus". The installation will undergo a total modernization. For example, to improve and ventilate, avi construction technologies, which neither I nor you know, will be applied, only those people who created this know. Very soon I will give you a sketch of the installation of "SDU Pegas M".







This is not yet all-the most interesting.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 10, 2017)

@Sedan absolutely insane growth, my friend!

Have you ever considered using two six hundred watt HPS/MH instead of the six hundred and four hundred watt with a cylindrical chamber as opposed to the conical one?


----------



## Sedan (Jul 10, 2017)

Enigma said:


> @Sedan absolutely insane growth, my friend!
> 
> Have you ever considered using two six hundred watt HPS/MH instead of the six hundred and four hundred watt with a cylindrical chamber as opposed to the conical one?


Hello, Bro!

Very interesting question. Thank you!

Yes, I thought, but it's not just the power of light. We all know that the top of the bush is not thick, but under the thicket. The cone is made to ensure that the plant completely fills the grid and there are no lumens, which increases the efficiency and functionality of the structure.

There are a lot of branches at the bottom, but the flowers are small, there are few branches at the top, but the flowers are huge .. a total of 600 + 400 correctly arranged and conical mesh-flowers all the same, the plant fills the entire area of the net. Efficiency 100% + -...

You understand me or explain to you otherwise?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 10, 2017)

@Sedan that makes perfect sense now that you explained your reasoning. The larger light at the base to cover the thicker lower part of the plant, using the conical shape forces the few tall stalks to take up a smaller space at the top closer to the smaller light so there isn't any unoccupied space at the top.

Brilliant!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 10, 2017)

Enigma said:


> @Sedan that makes perfect sense now that you explained your reasoning. The larger light at the base to cover the thicker lower part of the plant, using the conical shape forces the few tall stalks to take up a smaller space at the top closer to the smaller light so there isn't any unoccupied space at the top.
> 
> Brilliant!


Спасибо, Братан!

Yes, you quite correctly understood me !!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 11, 2017)

*ANC, *
Forgot to tell you. My father and I used your advice. We accepted your idea about the sliding two halves on hinges and wheels, you'll soon see it! So in the installation there is also your contribution !! Thank you, Bro, I will not forget it, believe me!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 11, 2017)

In the 19th century, the Russian poet Fyodor Tyutchev lived, who wrote (in rhyme)
*
"Blessed is he who visited this world, in his fatal moments!"*

My father ... 1956....18


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2017)

Sedan said:


> *ANC, *
> Forgot to tell you. My father and I used your advice. We accepted your idea about the sliding two halves on hinges and wheels, you'll soon see it! So in the installation there is also your contribution !! Thank you, Bro, I will not forget it, believe me!


I'm happy to help. I just saw the opportunity to increase yield a little bit without many changes.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 11, 2017)

ANC said:


> I'm happy to help. I just saw the opportunity to increase yield a little bit without many changes.


All absolutely all people with sound, really sensible thoughts, benefit humanity a priori. They do not even know about this at times, and it does not matter who they are or what kind of race !! I myself understood this, only closer to 40. If I understood earlier, then I would have built life differently then. I in my youth thought that only the wallet is an indicator of the significance of the Human !! Oh God, how wrong I was !!


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2017)

Yep, we should be born old and die as cute well loved babies. I've beeen horribly wrong about so many important things growing up. You think Ukrainians have a sad history, you should see the sad journey my nation the Afrikaners took. I speak the youngest language in the world. And one that will be gone in 100 years.We are of European origin, you will not be able to tell your family from mine. Everyone in my house is blue eyed.

My family were farmers engineers, preachers, bankers and teachers, we live to serve our neighbours with pride.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 11, 2017)

ANC said:


> Yep, we should be born old and die as cute well loved babies. I've beeen horribly wrong about so many important things growing up. You think Ukrainians have a sad history, you should see the sad journey my nation the Afrikaners took. I speak the youngest language in the world. And one that will be gone in 100 years.We are of European origin, you will not be able to tell your family from mine. Everyone in my house is blue eyed.
> 
> My family were farmers engineers, preachers, bankers and teachers, we live to serve our neighbours with pride.










*



*
***********************************************************
*
Lara* *photofem*






*SedanSeеds

100Watt*

      


Elsa autofem


----------



## Sedan (Jul 12, 2017)

While my father is engaged in the installation project, I, in turn, carry out my idea to increase the productivity of the installation, in a technological way.

I often have insomnia at night, and I can not do anything, how to lie, think and analyze. In one of those nights, I got this idea:

This time I did not really like the density of the plants below, near the ground. By and large, it would fit 5-7 more clones!
And for maximum performance we need to have no empty space at all. That's what I came up with:

At me now in a box for veg, there are some plants on 100 Watts a fluorescent lamp. One of the plants I intend to pull up so that it is as high as possible. I raise the lamp higher and higher, the plant stretches with a fishing rod.



Why am I doing this? I want to lay a snake around a plant, like "Forced rooting," but a little differently .. like this:



I'll plant the rest of the plants in a classic way, up. Thus, the level of the earth will be densely overgrown with powerful flowers, which, according to my calculations, will increase the yield by 20%.

Do you understand me?


----------



## Sedan (Jul 12, 2017)

In order that the roots of plants, which is a snake and that grows up do not interfere with each other in the first stage, I came up with this method. Because Plants grow in the same container and the roots are confused. I use my method of "Stress-free transplant.", But a little differently. I make holes not over the entire surface of the pot, but only the bottom, 3/4. We know that the root does not grow up against gravity. Therefore, the roots of the plant in the pot will grow from the holes down. And the part that was left without holes, will be occupied by a plant lying snake. As in the picture:


----------



## Sedan (Jul 12, 2017)

)))))))))))))))

My first cycle in Indore 2014. Here six plants are auto. While 200 watts fluorescent. Then I connected a sodium 400 Watt to bloom.



Now I look and I smile)))


----------



## Sedan (Jul 12, 2017)

)))))))


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2017)

Roots can and do grow against gravity. You often see it in trees where there is little food underneath, the roots will curl back up and go to the topsoil and humus layer. I have thought about your no shock pots a few times. My conclusion is, you will find that the roots will grab all the stuff in the pot tightly enough for you to pull it out of the pot without it noticing like I pull off the bags I use instead of pots.It will produce an even better root. Good roots can get to all the water and food in the soil, not just the stuff on the edges.

My Daughter and wife have very slavic eyes, like sad basset hounds. They are almost twins.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 12, 2017)

ANC said:


> Roots can and do grow against gravity. You often see it in trees where there is little food underneath, the roots will curl back up and go to the topsoil and humus layer. I have thought about your no shock pots a few times. My conclusion is, you will find that the roots will grab all the stuff in the pot tightly enough for you to pull it out of the pot without it noticing like I pull off the bags I use instead of pots.It will produce an even better root. Good roots can get to all the water and food in the soil, not just the stuff on the edges.
> 
> My Daughter and wife have very slavic eyes, like sad basset hounds. They are almost twins.


Bro, I did an experiment, I'm not unfounded)). I cut off only the bottom of the pot and planted it in the ground, the roots above the bottom of the pot did not rise almost. He poured through the top. The stressful transplantation also experimented, planted next to my method and the classical one. At the beginning, that my way was overtaking noticeably in growth, then leveled off. I've been using this method for two years already, I do not change it on the other, I do not need it! I have not thought of anything better, Bro)


----------



## Sedan (Jul 12, 2017)

ANC said:


> My Daughter and wife have very slavic eyes, like sad basset hounds. They are almost twins.



Bro, frankly, did not know about the Slavic eyes))).


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2017)

Because of the holes the roots air prune, the air burns the tips, This stops it growing against the plastic on the sides., but to make new branches from about 4cm back on the root. So the root mass at the centre gets more, and more evenly distributed when you also use different sized containers as the plants grow up from seed. I think because it is so similar to my bags, (bags are still better  ) The plant will not even know if you take the pot off, the roots are healthy and in the centre, not stuck exposed on the outside.
Many people with eastern European features have these deep eye sockets and a very similar shape of the eyebrow. She doesn't quite look Russian though, but if she walked on the streets in Russia, people will speak Russian to her thinking her local.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 12, 2017)

And in fact you are right! As we say: the eye is the mirror of the soul.


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2017)

I met my wife on a train, our eyes met, and that was it.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 12, 2017)

ANC said:


> Because of the holes the roots air prune, the air burns the tips, This stops it growing against the plastic on the sides.,.



Almost the same principle is used in DWC:









I think to make pots ... but not quite the same ........


----------



## Sedan (Jul 12, 2017)

ANC said:


> I met my wife on a train, our eyes met, and that was it.



I understand you, Bro!


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2017)

Almost the same principle is used in DWC:

DWC pots would dry out too fast, maybe works with some of the landscape fabric you used for the big pots
DWC roots are different to soil type roots. It is like some plants that can live above and under water, will grow two types of leaf and roots depending where it is.
In DWC we bring the food and oxygen right to the roots lots of small holes prevents water just evaporating off too fast.

The very last pot might be ok if you burn lots of small holes in the top half too. I still need to experiment with fewer holes at the top, to keep the top skin wet longer.

We don't want the roots growing through the holes on the outside.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 12, 2017)

ANC said:


> Almost the same principle is used in DWC:
> 
> DWC pots would dry out too fast, maybe works with some of the landscape fabric you used for the big pots
> DWC roots are different to soil type roots. It is like some plants that can live above and under water, will grow two types of leaf and roots depending where it is.
> ...


The filler in the seedling pot is the same as in the large container into which it is transplanted. Bro, I had a palemic at the Russian forum on this matter. Inquiries to me were similar, that you ask (I remember exactly about the roots through the holes in the plastic). But I defended my path. In the end, they agreed with me. Ina it will be very difficult for you to explain in detail. Let's postpone this discussion until I learn English)))


----------



## Sedan (Jul 12, 2017)

I was raised by wolves


----------



## Sedan (Jul 12, 2017)

Ripen- Flash

 

5мl/l


----------



## Sedan (Jul 12, 2017)

My favorite poet of the USSR, he has a difficult fate. His wife is the famous French actress Marina Vlady.






He died of morphine. Was a drug addict and drunk.






He knew life, as no one knows, he was God for so many people in the USSR his funeral ..

[


----------



## Sedan (Jul 12, 2017)

On account of the fact that Vysotsky was in prison, a lie)). The fact that he did not have concerts in the USSR, too, Vysotsky disingenuous. He had plunnelegal concerts around the USSR, he was in Kharkov too. Later, his producer and entertainer were imprisoned. The authorities in every possible way suppressed Vysotsky, but because of Vladу he was not touched and allowed to go around the world, he is lying that everything was just like that.)) He would be ordinary, nobody in the US would let him out. And he is very modest, he does not have 600 songs, but several thousand. He invented them on the go. A very clever man was...










And it's not true that his most popular song, I like this one more ..


What the house became silent,
In darkness,
Seven dashing
The winds blow down,
All Windows
Turning into the ravine,
And gates -
Passers on the road?

Oh, I'm tired, tired, and horses unharnessed.
Hey, living someone, come, help!
None - only a shadow flashed in the hall,
Yes, the vulture descended and narrowed the circles.

In the house you come as
Still in the tavern,
And Narodism -
Every third enemy.
Will rolled up his cheekbone,
The uninvited guest!
The image in the corner -
And those are skewed.

And started a vague, weird conversation,
Someone was moaning the song and the guitar was tormented,
And epileptic small prick and a thief
I sneak out from under the tablecloth, the knife showed.

"Who will answer me -
What is the house like this,
Why - in the darkness
As the plague Barack?
Light of the lamps went out,
The air turned...
Ali to live with you
Unlearned?

Doors wide open for you, and the soul locked up.
Who is the owner here? - drink wine".
And in response to me: "you See, there was a time you were in the way -
And people forgot - we always live like this!

The grass we eat,
Century - sorrel,
Sour souls
Have primavesi,
Yes, wine
A lot of wants, -
Ruined house,
Fought, were hung".

"I'm starved horses from wolves rode away.
Point me to the edge, where light from the lamps.
Point me to the place searched, -
Where is singing and not groaning, where the floor is not a rental".

"On such homes
We have not heard,
Long live darkness
We were used to.
Spokane we -
Yes in a evil whisper
Under the icons
In a black soot".

And from the stench, where the image is obliquely hanging,
I, head-first dive drove, throwing the whip
Where horses carried Yes looked eyes,
And where people live, and how people live.

...How many have sunk much subsided!
Life threw me - not small car.
Maybe singing about you I clumsily,
Black eyes, white tablecloth?!

1974


----------



## Sedan (Jul 13, 2017)

And another interesting fact from life in the Soviet community. Pay attention to the video where Vysotsky is buried. At the funeral, there were several tens of thousands of people, although the authorities tried to hide the fact (the Olympics in Moscow was then.) So, tens of thousands of people are burying a dissident, and the police (she is wearing caps and white shirts and ties), without weapons at all, Even no batons. Do you believe in this?))))


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 13, 2017)

Sedan said:


> And another interesting fact from life in the Soviet community. Pay attention to the video where Vysotsky is buried. At the funeral, there were several tens of thousands of people, although the authorities tried to hide the fact (the Olympics in Moscow was then.) So, tens of thousands of people are burying a dissident, and the police (she is wearing caps and white shirts and ties), without weapons at all, Even no batons. Do you believe in this?))))


He was dead, so he was no longer a threat to the State.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes, you are right, the government was very afraid of it, but there was nothing I could do !! On the one hand, folk .. real folk love, with another Marina Vlady, who, if that would arrange a scandal for the whole world. That's how they endured it.)) I'm sure many of them sighed with relief when he died.






Vladimir Vysotsky
Mountain Top

It is not a valley nor is it a plain -
There rock-falls daily you can attain,
An avalanche can fall down again any time.
Spite you can turn off, for strain on your nerve
You will turn down a safety curve -
By precipices to the top prefer to climb.

If had not been there you’d be not aware
Of strains you would be able to bear,
In spite that in dales you set on fire the Thames - 
At down-a-hill you cannot reveal
One tenth of that fantastic zeal,
Nor sights beyond of any fairy tales.

There are no graves, memorial plates:
A stone stands for a burial place -
It points out the spot where you have obtained your rest.
Eternally shines by emerald ice
The top for which you’ve paid that price,
That mountain peak with which you have been obsessed. 

Let them rag and say, that it’s a wrong way -
But none expires there in vain,
It’s higher than to die from vodka or rum.
Some will change their life and there arrive
To risk, to feel an innate drive, 
To conquer the peak you did not overcome. 

Steep walls of the crack – don’t be taken aback,
And always keep from chancing your luck:
In mountains is not reliable a rock or a stone, or an ice!
Relying we are on strength of the hands,
On pitons and thorough help of the friends, 
And praying for the ropes would suffice. 

We’re hollowing stairs for going up,
Exhausted and smeared, we look for a gap,
Still eager is heart the mountain’s top to get!
Now, you can enjoy the world at your feet, 
Still you will envy a little bit
Them who still have the mountain peak ahead.












And the police did not carry weapons.



Only in 83 .... when the movement of the hippies and pank went on, and the youth became more aggressive, the militia allowed to carry batons, not pistols !! They took weapons only when they went to detention on call from the police station ..


----------



## Sedan (Jul 13, 2017)

No comments


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 13, 2017)

Sedan said:


> No comments


It loses something in the translation.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 13, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It loses something in the translation.



With Marina song, translation here


*The crystal house*
If I am rich like the king of the sea,
Shout to me only: "Catch the spoon-bait!"
And I will pour out my above and underwater world
Without even thinking!

The crystal house in the mountain is for her.
I grew up myself in chains, alone like a dog.
My springs are of silver,
And my mines are of gold!
My springs are of silver,
And my mines are of gold!

If I hadn't compared some other girl with you,
Just put me to death, shoot me.
Look how I admire you,
Like Raphael's Madonna!

The crystal house in the mountain is for her.
I grew up myself in chains, alone like a dog.
My springs are of silver,
And my mines are of gold!
My springs are of silver,
And my mines are of gold!

If I am poor and lonely like a dog,
And my house is totally empty -
Cause you'll help me, God!
And you won't give me a crumpled life...

The crystal house in the mountain is for her.
I grew up myself in chains, alone like a dog.
My springs are of silver,
And my mines are of gold!
My springs are of silver,
And my mines are of gold!


************
The millionaire herself washes the dishes))) You saw this ?? !!)))


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 13, 2017)

Sedan said:


> With Marina song, translation here
> 
> 
> *The crystal house*
> ...


I did see her washing the dishes.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 13, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I did see her washing the dishes.




He did not need money from her, and she quickly understood ... here's the dishes, otherwise HE would have thrown it !! I know for sure !!

Mercedes she gave him. In Moscow, then, there were several such. He broke it very soon very strongly, and the friend who rode with him suffered very badly. He went for drugs then !! There is a book of Marina Vlady about him. In English there is. She describes everything there ...






*The ballad about escape to haven*
These is your train and ticket yours,
The best preserved just for you, my friend, of case-
This is a colored paradise and time to see your dream,
Three hundred years watching your movie, as it seems.

And all is gone- all seals for while-
All items are packed, and smuggling is denied
As a cherub, you are sterile-
At the second class, where linens are supplied.

Everything goes, whatever expected-
The train runs in haven- and smile on your lip,
O, how is desirable, how is requested-
Do not to die- but just to get a sleep!

The Earth platform- you should be glad,
Don’t cry for him- for our screaming he is deaf,
He’s going to see our Father God-
To haven traveling, as soon this world is left.

Please, tell “Hello” from us to him,
But if forget to tell- no problem, we’ll not ask “why”
We will survive a few years, it seems,
Before we all have to lie and die.

Everything goes, whatever expected -
The train runs in haven- and smile on your lip,
O, how is desirable, how is requested-
Do not to die- but just get to sleep!

And each will pass, leaving this world
All our descendants within three hundred years,
And please, O Lord- no nuclear war-
To meet the grand grandsons will have no any sense

You’re waken up- on way to come
To see the world where’s no cancer- looks so cool!
Where Hon Kong flu is overcome-
All you desires are met, and are you happy, silly fool?

Everything goes, whatever expected -
The train runs in haven- and smile on your lip,
O, how is desirable, how is requested-
Do not to die- but just get to sleep!

A bell is ringing- go to nowhere,
The lucky way- you happy dream,
And if you really see God there-
Please, don’t forget to tell “Hello” from us to him.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 13, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I did see her washing the dishes.


If it's from the movie, then sorry, I did not know! I just know that she loved him madly and treated him three times in a clinic for drug addicts in Europe and the World, and could not cure him. She met him at the Moscow TV Festival, and until her death spoke and admired him, like no one else! I just thought it was a chronicle .. sorry!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 15, 2017)

While we are preparing my project with my father. (My father took seriously the draft, he first of all said and showed how to keep the authorship, after all, his 3 patents were stolen in the USSR and a little later. Someone is now receiving money, but my father is in oblivion in the village. Wants me to poboshel on his trail.))) I every day after work I go to him (15kм from the city), and we until late sit on the drawings.

Very soon I will give you a sketch of the installation .. very soon ....

In the meantime, listen to more understandable music, performed by my other favorite author Alexander Makarevich is a very professional musician and poet with meaning. He is very harsh about the policy of Putin. Brave is a very brave man !! After all, if Putin wants, then nothing will help him ....))






1977





It has already been pressed by the authorities, but it still holds true!))

Ahead of you waiting for an overview of my garden, well, of course, the installation of "SDU Pegasus M" .. do not turn off))

РS: Do you know my father's name? You will laugh for a long time))) ... Ivan ...


----------



## lukio (Jul 15, 2017)

Hey bro! 

Still loving this diary, its like a cave full of beautiful flowers


----------



## Sedan (Jul 16, 2017)

lukio said:


> Hey bro!
> 
> Still loving this diary,


----------



## Sedan (Jul 16, 2017)

Let's go

The garden continues to bloom. Though not without problems. The temperature in the room is, on the average, 35 degrees centigrade. On the street 30. I do everything I can and can not, but still nature wins me in the end)))

Need air conditioning. So excuse me for the fact that my favorite two trees are a little fried, a special right tree that is more sensitive to temperature. Another very important point here I have in my installation the ventilation against mold is half done !! And now, the part that is blown out, looks at times better, the one that is not very blown out !! 

My ventilation is working !!!! 

This is a great success for me! Which will be reflected in the "SDU Pegasus M"

          

Do not disconnect, further more interesting ...)))


----------



## Sedan (Jul 16, 2017)

This photo clearly shows which half of the ventilation against mold works, and what is not!



 *Guys, ventilation works-fact, see for yourself!*
*
 *



In the new installation, there will be an even greater effect, with the help of correctly sputtered spoilers on the outer casing from the inside.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 16, 2017)

A sea of young people rippled by the super bass 
I’m 300 years old and I’ve just crawled out from the darkness. 
They’re dancing to rave and powdering their noses with something. 
They’re not like us. 
And I’m in no rush to invade someone else’s abbey 
I’ve seen that plain life 
You shouldn’t buckle under the changeable world 
It’s better if it buckles under us. 
One day it will buckle under us. 

I had a friend, who was worth two, who used to waiting 
Every day was the last of his days. 
He tried the world’s toughness out every minute 
But the world was tougher. 
Oh well, sleep soundly, forgotten idol, you reached many heights 
You shouldn’t buckle under the changeable world 
It’s better if it buckles under us. 
One day it will buckle under us. 

A different one stayed in the stream, catching the flow 
Far from the treacherous banks. 
He was like everyone else, swam like everyone else and has arrived 
No house, no friends and no enemies. 
And his life is like a fruit yoghurt – it’s something I’ve seen many times 
You shouldn’t buckle under the changeable world 
It’s better if it buckles under us. 
One day it will buckle under us. 

Even though the jeans are worn through 
And the knackered bass is growling 
You shouldn’t buckle under the changeable world 
It’s better if it buckles under us. 
One day it will buckle under us.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2017)

@Sedan how far do your plants grow in from the screen? You say the 600W is 22 CM and the 400W is 15 CM away from the canopy. Did you figure out your screen diameter from previous experience or were you able to calculate the distance?


----------



## Sedan (Jul 16, 2017)

Enigma said:


> @Sedan how far do your plants grow in from the screen? You say the 600W is 22 CM and the 400W is 15 CM away from the canopy. Did you figure out your screen diameter from previous experience or were you able to calculate the distance?



Hello, Bro!

Last time, as now, the upper radius is 80 cm, the lower one is 100 cm. In "SD U Pegas M", there will be slightly different dimensions. But the changes are not much. Now everything triples me: at the top at least 20 cm, at the bottom of 30 cm (because the plant is thicker in the bottom) - this is ideal. Now I have a little less and worse, but ... next time I will take into account all the mistakes that I received this time, and I will try to correct them. This concerns small shortcomings in weaving branches, and technological flaws. The most important of them is the air conditioner, which in essence will remove most of the issues. The rest is already actually adjusted to perfection, for a long 2.5 years, trials, failures and shit.


Now I will tell you about the end of the successful experiment on improving ventilation. I called it *"Ventilation against mold from Sedan"*. Below in the photo we see that, after the comparison method, I realized that the ventilation is working clearly, I connected the second part !! And that's what I saw !!! Temperature in the room






: Look, this is before connecting the second half (well, I have a switch for pharynhounds)





We connect the second half.




There are exactly two minutes:



We all see how the temperature has diminished in two minutes. In general, that's how I keep everything. But I will remind you that "SDU Pegasus M" will not be exactly like that. My father was persuaded to make some fundamental changes ..

.


.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2017)

80 CM diameter top
100 CM diameter bottom

20 CM canopy thickness top
30 CM canopy thickness bottom

Do you extract air from the top?

Is it just the two fans you have in the opening?


----------



## Sedan (Jul 16, 2017)

*Enigma*


*Miracle in feathers.*

*It was a sweltering, July night. The sky was gloomy, although occasionally an incomplete disk of the moon broke through the clouds. Suburb of Kharkov. 50 kilometers from the city, 5 kilometers from the border with Russia. The deaf village is awake with a sleep. The darkness is broken only by a lonely glowing window in the hut. There are no curtains on the window. Inside the house, two silhouettes are clearly visible, bent over the blueprints.*



*4.30 nights. A few more hours and the car at full speed will carry one of the two towards the waking up megopolis. After all, it will be a difficult weekday .... It will not be possible to sleep today ...
*
*Sedan ©*


Here are the highlights in the photo chronology ...



https://drive.google.com/drive/u/2/folders/0BxBlHRZ8me00Sm43OGY5N3RSY2c


----------



## Sedan (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Jul 16, 2017)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 3979314


Amazing how similar your designs are to mine. When solving the same problems, the solutions usually end up looking the same...

Your cylinder will seriously be 3m tall?


----------



## Sedan (Jul 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Amazing how similar your designs are to mine. When solving the same problems, the solutions usually end up looking the same...
> 
> Your cylinder will seriously be 3m tall?


Σ H = 2500 мм. 
As the Russian rappers say: Sigma burden, equal to the strength of the inert)))

I was a little mistaken in the calculations .... but we are forgivable)), (this is only the outline of the sketch) ... Not 2500 mm, but 2300 mm. The height of the tray for the ground is not 500, but 300 mm. The height is calculated so that a person with medium height could reach the top of the net to take care of the plants, not substituting a step-ladder.

 

Total height (H) - 2 meters 30 centimeters (7.54593 feet)


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 16, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Σ H = 2500 мм.
> As the Russian rappers say: Sigma burden, equal to the strength of the inert)))
> 
> I was a little mistaken in the calculations .... but we are forgivable)), (this is only the outline of the sketch) ... Not 2500 mm, but 2300 mm. The height of the tray for the ground is not 500, but 300 mm. The height is calculated so that a person with medium height could reach the top of the net to take care of the plants, not substituting a step-ladder.
> ...


This is almost exactly the same size as mine. I usually ran two 860W CDM lamps, and once I ran three of them.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> This is almost exactly the same size as mine. I usually ran two 860W CDM lamps, and once I ran three of them.


The installation is equipped with two kinds of lighting, for veg: there will be 4 luminescent 105 watts 6700 Kelvin, in a special lamp, adjustable in height. For the end of the vega and flowering, a set of 2 sodium lamps with a capacity of 400 and 600 watts will be used, respectively. The beginning of the vega, including luminescent, the continuation of the vega, we connect 400 (greenpowers), then we change it to 600 watts (greenpaw). And the last stage, when we have plants reached a height of 100 cm, we connect at the top 400, below 600 watts. With light all bye ..


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2017)

@Sedan thank you for being so helpful! The world needs more people like you.

I'm curious, have you exercised this design on a smaller scale?


----------



## Sedan (Jul 17, 2017)

Thank you, Bro, for the kind words!!!

No, I did not design an installation of small dimensions. But still ahead)))

Air circulation at the bottom of the unit


----------



## Sedan (Jul 17, 2017)

The work day is over at last. Now you can relax a little))) Today I drink Americanly))). I smoke in my own way))



As they say to us: Have fun, Russian soul !!!)))


We will make history in the song!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 17, 2017)

interpreter







Russian music there




))

Why, can you explain to me?))))))))))))))))))))

What is common between African-American and Russian?













СССР АРТЕК


----------



## Sedan (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Enigma (Jul 17, 2017)

Coca Cola is another one of those companies that sided with the Nazis. They branded Fanta to sell in Nazi occupied countries. Just a heads up, along with Ford, GM, GE, Texaco, etc.

America is one fuked up country, the land was stolen from the natives and ever since the racial bigotry continued.

One thing I could never understand is how white Europeans could call any foreign people barbarians. They slaughtered men, women, children and the elderly. 

History makes me feel ill sometimes.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 17, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Coca Cola is another one of those companies that sided with the Nazis. They branded Fanta to sell in Nazi occupied countries. Just a heads up, along with Ford, GM, GE, Texaco, etc.
> 
> America is one fuked up country, the land was stolen from the natives and ever since the racial bigotry continued.
> 
> ...


So so we continue the madness or change it. Unless you're in a dictatorship then your vote counts, just have to get rid of the idiots!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 17, 2017)

gr865 said:


> So so we continue the madness or change it. Unless you're in a dictatorship then your vote counts, just have to get rid of the idiots!


MUCH easier said than done, my friend.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 17, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> MUCH easier said than done, my friend.


Sorry my good friend, but that ain't so.
It has happened all over, your state,CO. I love that, CO=Cannabis Oil, look what the people did there, with a vote. And the, I don't want to use the word pressure, but the calls, the emails, the comments on social media all made a big difference.
We need a Three Party System, ones that give us the options to chose our lifestyles.
You know I am typing I don't even know what thread I am in, just looked sorry Sedan for the rant. I am just so fucking tired of the political crap that is going on. 
So here in the good ol USA, the protector/agitator of the world, what need is:
Third party system
Term Limits
Psychological examination of all person with political aspirations
and
The freedom to live our lives in peace and do as we wish as long as no harm comes to others!
70 yr old wisdom!
GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 17, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Sorry my good friend, but that ain't so.
> It has happened all over, your state,CO. I love that, CO=Cannabis Oil, look what the people did there, with a vote. And the, I don't want to use the word pressure, but the calls, the emails, the comments on social media all made a big difference.
> We need a Three Party System, ones that give us the options to chose our lifestyles.
> You know I am typing I don't even know what thread I am in, just looked sorry Sedan for the rant. I am just so fucking tired of the political crap that is going on.
> ...


Like I said, that's much easier said than accomplished.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 18, 2017)

Thank you very much, Friends! I have a very large diphtheria of communication on profound vital topics. People generally do not want to talk about the truth, because they personally feel like it. And they feel uncomfortable that they think badly about themselves, and they try in every possible way to pass the blame on the other: the wife, the bad friend, the bad president, the bad and aggressive state ... And to boldly face the truth, and say to yourself: You were wrong, you Not what you thought of yourself before ... This is a very brave step: 

1. You are disappointed in life. 

2. All around, seeing that you admit your guilt, will all fall on you !!


I can say exactly about this, because I have one friend ...... who was disappointed for a long time in his life, and walks forever in spittle and slaps. 

All people have become higher than him, because he is bad, but they are still just as good.


His wife was the first person who said it ... think funny? Sad, very sad, Bros.




Enigma said:


> Coca Cola is another one of those companies that sided with the Nazis. They branded Fanta to sell in Nazi occupied countries. Just a heads up, along with Ford, GM, GE, Texaco, etc.
> 
> America is one fuked up country, the land was stolen from the natives and ever since the racial bigotry continued.
> 
> ...


The most basic of this is that those people went for gold, and not the culture to carry to the ancient peoples. And where there is gold and money, there are rivers of blood, as a rule.



ttystikk said:


> MUCH easier said than done, my friend.


Yes, Bro-it is unreal difficult! After all, if you become better spiritually, then you deliberately inflict suffering on yourself by forcing yourself to experience deprivation, need, and abstinence. So I look at my cat, and I see how she suffers in the spring. This I deprive her. And if you deliberately deprive yourself of yourself .... People will call you nonsense - not otherwise! Utopia of some kind))



gr865 said:


> So so we continue the madness or change it. Unless you're in a dictatorship then your vote counts, just have to get rid of the idiots!


I believe that the truth is not the right choice, but the correct education of the younger generation. In the USSR very large forces rushed to it. Although it was mostly incomprehensible than, but most of the basic educational aspects in fact, were taken again from the bible !! Help your neighbor, mutual help, love in the Motherland, to your parents. I when acted in pioneers with a red tie (10 years age), I at all school gave an oath it INLY IN THIS !! Otherwise, I would not be accepted. Now it sounds silly, but for me it was then so important, I still have this oath in my ears ringing.

Unfortunately, life is arranged so that a person is not born with knowledge, he acquires them. It all begins with the parents. Then the school and so on. This is the most important moment when a young individual absorbs, like a sponge, what is happening around. And most importantly, it's REPEATED !!! If a person were given a choice of three paths in 50 or 60 years, then it would be reasonable. And at the age when a child sees his MAM every day, all in tattoos, and with a disfigured plastic face. When my mother has one goal, her beauty, and nothing else interests her, except for money and Gucci Versace, what will the child learn and what will it repeat? The question is rhetorical))) This is the young man's first step into life, on the path of choice. Further more! My opinion: the problem of the state is not the right to choose or lack "democracy," the problem in the literate wisdom and spiritual education of the younger generation ...


----------



## Sedan (Jul 18, 2017)

So it was, it's true !!






The Bible, only God was Lenin-bullshit)))

The Bible, only God instead of money, doubly crazy !!))


----------



## Enigma (Jul 18, 2017)

Religion is a tool to control people's thoughts.

There is a pledge of allegiance said in public schools, it includes the nation and a single god.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 18, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Religion is a tool to control people's thoughts.
> 
> There is a pledge of allegiance said in public schools, it includes the nation and a single god.


Man is so created that he simply needs help from outside. That in a difficult moment, when there is no one to help, ask for help. We all know that any, even the most difficult, problem disappears by itself over time. As the Russians say, "Time is the best doctor." And then someone thought up so cleverly. Listen: he says, come here, ask for help, when it's bad, God will help you. And the truth, the problem came, prayed, the problem passed! If you did not pass, then prayed badly !!! Well, if the problem has passed, and God has helped you, then be kind to share, otherwise the next time it will not help !! Very primitively, I explained, but I think so, it will be clearer that there is a religion in fact.

Do you know how Lenin spoke about religion at one time? Do not believe)) "Religion is the opium for the people." Therefore, we prayed to Lenin for 70 years)))


----------



## Sedan (Jul 18, 2017)

Leaving on the S class "holy father" sued the golden words, those guys that asked him to park the car in the right place, he blocked the passage:


You loafers, guys, get busy!)))))))))))))


----------



## Enigma (Jul 18, 2017)

People of the church should live meager lives.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 19, 2017)

Enigma said:


> People of the church should live meager lives.



You do not even need to understand words, just look at the video, and it becomes clear immediately that this priest violated three basic commandments of the Bible: 

3 - he pronounces the name of the Lord wait for a day, reading prayers, hiding behind His Name, and putting his money in his pocket. 

8 - he is stealing.

9 - He is false. 

Imagine, this person is every Sunday, he serves in the church, people worship him, elderly people kiss their hands because they believe in God! Who is this person by the way? He's a real devil !! I gave myself an oath-NEVER GO TO THE CHURCH !!!!! How the Russian rappers sing: "God is inside me, and my God does not understand all this"

Some photos of my garden ....


----------



## Sedan (Jul 19, 2017)

Elsa destroys the bottoms of plants in box of veg ...


----------



## Sedan (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## gr865 (Jul 19, 2017)

Sedan, 
When will you harvest and how many weeks total flower time when you do harvest? Oh and how long did you veg!
I am at 44 days into flower now and it is calling for 74 +/- days.
   

Just really enjoy your grow, and look forward to the final pics at harvest, and then dried and cured. Bet them buds are going to look fantastic.

GR


----------



## Sedan (Jul 19, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Sedan,
> When will you harvest and how many weeks total flower time when you do harvest? Oh and how long did you veg!
> I am at 44 days into flower now and it is calling for 74 +/- days.
> View attachment 3980731 View attachment 3980732 View attachment 3980733
> ...


Excellent work, Bro !!!! You do not need to cut the leaves anymore, now the main thing is to distribute the branches correctly and cut the unnecessary ones, if there are many, just improve the ventilation and look behind the mold. If this is not an auto and not a coconut, then a small drought is useful. Then when you pour water after a drought, the plants will bloom with a double force, only after a drought, if you pour fertilizer, first pour water, then fertilize. I'm telling you how I'm doing. Maybe you'll take something for yourself! Can you share the photo?
All plants at once...


----------



## Sedan (Jul 19, 2017)

My son now goes to Kharkov University of Radio Electronics. The last work of my father before retiring, was the director of an experimental plant at this university))). Do you understand why he is going there? Rector of the University is my father's friend)))


----------



## gr865 (Jul 19, 2017)

This was day 40.
 

It is too hard to do anything in the tent, I will be pulling them out of the tent, like they are in the picture and working on them on Friday. I did do some pruning at day 40 and then did some relocating and redistribution of buds.
I know I have to do a lot more on Friday.

So, when do you harvest? And at how many days will they be when you harvest.

GR


----------



## Sedan (Jul 19, 2017)

gr865 said:


> This was day 40.
> View attachment 3980745
> 
> It is too hard to do anything in the tent, I will be pulling them out of the tent, like they are in the picture and working on them on Friday. I did do some pruning at day 40 and then did some relocating and redistribution of buds.
> ...



1. The spectrum of light is wrong, not power, but the spectrum!

2. You gave a lot of vegs, Tops down slightly lower, if the branch breaks, nothing terrible.

3. At the stage of vega, the plants need to be pressed down with powerful and spectrally correct illumination, then they will be squat and dense.

4. Look where the gaps, there are branches to direct, if they break, do not be scared!

5. The main thing
Buy lamps are normal, next time you will grow the Chernobyl catastrophe, I guarantee you, even without changing anything anymore, I will show how. Bro, believe me!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 19, 2017)

gr865 said:


> This was day 40.
> View attachment 3980745
> 
> So, when do you harvest? And at how many days will they be when you harvest.
> ...


Sorry, did not answer your questions, had to distract! Harvest will be somewhere in a week. Drying will be fast, very hot for me, bad, I know!))) It is necessary to treat for 2 months in the refrigerator, so that the cones get strength, otherwise they are not so saturated and smoke badly. I'll show when I cut the bushes, cut off the leaves and dry .. all ahead !! Thank you, Вro, for participation!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2017)

Sedan said:


> 1. The spectrum of light is wrong, not power, but the spectrum!
> 
> 2. You gave a lot of vegs, Tops down slightly lower, if the branch breaks, nothing terrible.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with his light or spectrum.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Nothing wrong with his light or spectrum.


I would gladly accept your version, if you did not ask me why so dense the flowers grow in my garden. I look at your photos and your colleagues, I see the same picture, and I see another output))) Bro, why not try to change the light, and in a few months will return to our conversation.)) It's as simple as buying Those lamps that I spoke. Colleague, I say this not with empty words, every day I communicate with gardeners, every day I am asked certain questions, I help people, but this I have not seen, Bro, never to more than 1000 watts, and plants .. I do not believe in this!. Or a strong leakage of light .. the other I do not see (bad genetics I ruled out a priori) ..

Plants are absolutely healthy !!


Here, look, it's 1000 watts with a normal spectrum:

 
..


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2017)

Sedan said:


> I would gladly accept your version, if you did not ask me why so dense the flowers grow in my garden. I look at your photos and your colleagues, I see the same picture, and I see another output))) Bro, why not try to change the light, and in a few months will return to our conversation.)) It's as simple as buying Those lamps that I spoke. Colleague, I say this not with empty words, every day I communicate with gardeners, every day I am asked certain questions, I help people, but this I have not seen, Bro, never to more than 1000 watts, and plants .. I do not believe in this!. Or a strong leakage of light .. the other I do not see (bad genetics I ruled out a priori) ..
> 
> Plants are absolutely healthy !!
> 
> ...


My plants got better when I switched to the light he's using. When you try it, you'll see it too.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> My plants got better when I switched to the light he's using. When you try it, you'll see it too.


I do not know, Bro, what light our colleague uses (It is still difficult for me to understand not the European brands and the English language, sorry!), but I see that the plants develop very poorly. If there was a problem in the diet, the leaves would be the color of the rainbow)), but in him, I repeat, the plants are in good flowering flowery and lush (but in low light it should be, just the flowers at the end are not dense, like fluff). And most importantly, the branches stretch for some reason more up, I have no such..... 1000+ !! I do not want to and I'm not going to argue with Bros, just explain the reason to me please ?.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2017)

Sedan said:


> I do not know, Bro, what light our colleague uses (It is still difficult for me to understand not the European brands and the English language, sorry!), but I see that the plants develop very poorly. If there was a problem in the diet, the leaves would be the color of the rainbow)), but in him, I repeat, the plants are in good flowering flowery and lush (but in low light it should be, just the flowers at the end are not dense, like fluff). And most importantly, the branches stretch for some reason more up, I have no such..... 1000+ !! I do not want to and I'm not going to argue with Bros, just explain the reason to me please ?.


I think you have a difference in technique.

I think we have a language barrier.

I'm sure the 315W CMH lamp is superior to HPS, because I've used both.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 19, 2017)

Sedan said:


> I do not know, Bro, what light our colleague uses (It is still difficult for me to understand not the European brands and the English language, sorry!), but I see that the plants develop very poorly. If there was a problem in the diet, the leaves would be the color of the rainbow)), but in him, I repeat, the plants are in good flowering flowery and lush (but in low light it should be, just the flowers at the end are not dense, like fluff). And most importantly, the branches stretch for some reason more up, I have no such..... 1000+ !! I do not want to and I'm not going to argue with Bros, just explain the reason to me please ?.


I do not know for sure about the light as this is the first run like this for me. I do know I ran a 400 W vert and it sucked. This light is so much brighter but sorry don't know the spectrum.
Let's see how it goes! I ain't getting my britches in a bind over it, too damn old for that. It, I know for sure will be my best yield yet.
My plants are at 40 days in that photo, so let's see what the other 30 plus days hold in store.

TTystikk knows his lights, he help me make the swap. I do know that I do not have the space for a 1000W do to heat problems, so far no problems here.

Sedan, thanks dude for your info, you are a big help and inspiration. I will continue to try and fill the spaces.

Peace, 

GR


----------



## Sedan (Jul 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I think you have a difference in technique.
> 
> I think we have a language barrier.
> 
> .


That's not understand, and everything, Bros))). If I did not tell you, tie up the branches and trim the leaves is solely my wife. I just make sure that the plant was healthy and properly fed and properly illuminated. I did not even tell her technique, I just said the basic concept, like you-she does everything herself-it's not at all difficult. 

Once again:

this is the work of my student and girlfriend (as a friend, not a girl !!), she lives in Surgut. 

June 6, summer .. not Australia))

From her to me, as well as from me to America.






Her topic is called "Carousels from Sedan")))).

 

Box: Width 70 cm, depth 40 cm, height 160 cm. Light sodium 400 watts. 

(She did everything herself, she is divorced)

    


Bro, can you link me again to give this lamp, тhat there is a spectral diagram, I will compare it with my?

I will understand. If necessary, I'll buy it.



gr865 said:


> I do not know for sure about the light as this is the first run like this for me. I do know I ran a 400 W vert and it sucked. This light is so much brighter but sorry don't know the spectrum.
> Let's see how it goes! I ain't getting my britches in a bind over it, too damn old for that. It, I know for sure will be my best yield yet.
> My plants are at 40 days in that photo, so let's see what the other 30 plus days hold in store.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Bro! But at the expense of light or not light, we will understand, do not worry!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2017)

Sedan said:


> That's not understand, and everything, Bros))). If I did not tell you, tie up the branches and trim the leaves is solely my wife. I just make sure that the plant was healthy and properly fed and properly illuminated. I did not even tell her technique, I just said the basic concept, like you-she does everything herself-it's not at all difficult.
> 
> Once again:
> 
> ...


Look up 315W CMH. The 3100K is best for flowering.

Be sure the unit you get has a low frequency square wave ballast, this is the essential component for improved efficiency.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Look up 315W CMH. The 3100K is best for flowering.
> 
> Be sure the unit you get has a low frequency square wave ballast, this is the essential component for improved efficiency.


Thanks, Bro! 

I'll consult with older comrades, I'll look carefully myself, then I'll write you our opinion. If everything is normal, I'll buy such a lamp. At me already Phillips become black, the term of action comes to an end.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 21, 2017)

Sorry for the logo, in fact, I do not care about that forum, I'm with his administration in a quarrel, and the Russian forum is not important to you! I want to convey in kind)))))

Drawings of my father

80 years old

While thumbnails



*"SDU Pegasus M"*











*All rights belong to Sedan*


----------



## Sedan (Jul 21, 2017)

When I'm sad, I know it will pass ... fly away the pain ... give it away ... take the buzz and leave LIFE! Is sung in this song, Friends ..


----------



## Sedan (Jul 21, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Look up 315W CMH. The 3100K is best for flowering.
> 
> Be sure the unit you get has a low frequency square wave ballast, this is the essential component for improved efficiency.



There is nothing to think, and there is nothing to consult with friends! You're right, Bro! I take my words back!! No ulcer barrier .. no! This is my self-confidence, my friend!)) Now I understand, and thank you for that !!

I take it upstairs






: Down: 






We will watch, and of course compare! 
Together .. here ..

I remember you wrote to me about this, but I lost my head, I could not count your Watts 5000 .... 6000)) Sorry!!!!!!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 21, 2017)

I apologized, now I will tell my opinion! ))

At the expense of misunderstood equipment! These photos were before, here's the technique!

I still do not understand what's the problem?)))


----------



## Sedan (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 22, 2017)

The other day a parcel came to me.

 
 

In it are seeds of wild hemp (landrace) from the island of Crete. Has a very deadly trip. Shrubs in small, human growth, from the bottom to the top are strewn with flowers. Now our team began to cultivate this landrace, to make out of it hybrids: а auto fems and fem..


----------



## Sedan (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello, friends! I want to share with you my impressions of watching the movie Dyunkirk 2017 ... I did not see the film to the end, although I watched "Save Private Ryan" to the end.

Unrealistic picture is absolutely. I'm tired of looking at the computer graphics and the incomprehensible fuss on the shore! The only time from what I had time to see is a 500-meter-long shot (judging by the time), they carry a stretcher. Well, really, the combined expeditionary corps together with the French army did not have transport to deliver the wounded to the gangway! The queue, as in McDonald's, no panic, bombed, bent down, further smoked ..))) It's not true, Friends !! This is an action without meaning !!! Look, look, the flight of the elite from the revolution of 1917.


And again, it's Vysotsky. You and without a translation will understand everything, see 3 minutes please !! Film USSR 197 .... I do not remember. He is an officer with a title and privileges running from his beloved country in the crowd, he wants to save his family and horse!







I liked this film


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 22, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Hello, friends! I want to share with you my impressions of watching the movie Dyunkirk 2017 ... I did not see the film to the end, although I watched "Save Private Ryan" to the end.
> 
> Unrealistic picture is absolutely. I'm tired of looking at the computer graphics and the incomprehensible fuss on the shore! The only time from what I had time to see is a 500-meter-long shot (judging by the time), they carry a stretcher. Well, really, the combined expeditionary corps together with the French army did not have transport to deliver the wounded to the gangway! The queue, as in McDonald's, no panic, bombed, bent down, further smoked ..))) It's not true, Friends !! This is an action without meaning !!! Look, look, the flight of the elite from the revolution of 1917.
> 
> ...


The West can no longer stand to see its own vulnerabilities. We are now too fragile in our worldview.

It is the way of the bully to dictate the narrative.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The West can no longer stand to see its own vulnerabilities. We are now too fragile in our worldview.
> 
> It is the way of the bully to dictate the narrative.



Bro, sorry, I can not now, there are no forces))), tomorrow we'll talk!

******************************************************************



Today is an event for me. The harvest festival. I'm so tired that the main report will be tomorrow. Today .... teaser)))




This is one plant of two .. the second a little more ...


Ahead is the most interesting ...


----------



## Sedan (Jul 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The West can no longer stand to see its own vulnerabilities. We are now too fragile in our worldview.








For this song Klitschko went to the ring))


----------



## Sedan (Jul 23, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> . We are now too fragile in our worldview.
> 
> .


It's evolution, Bro. A person wants to follow the path of least resistance. The truth is too heavy a burden. A person can easily lose this burden. Morality, honor, conscience, all this weighs on a person who wants joy and pleasure.

And when they are still talking on TV: why are you torturing yourself? Be yourself! Discard the shackles of unnecessary ancient delirium. We live in the era of technological progress and the machines are now replacing it: both honor and conscience, and spirituality.

I'm not talking about a specific country now, I'm talking about the whole civilized world. What did humanity come to. What the Mankind has adopted is like an ideal. 

Personally, I do not like this ideal. After all, this ideal departs from God further and further.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 23, 2017)

My wife's height is 175 cm (5.74147 feet)


   
    



The second tree is bigger




!!)))


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 23, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Be yourself! *Discard the shackles of unnecessary ancient delirium*. We live in the era of technological progress and the machines are now replacing it: both honor and conscience, and spirituality.


I love this sentence, lol

I was not referring to only myself; I was referring to America. We may be having translation problems again.

Your harvest is spectacular! Congratulations!


----------



## gr865 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sedan,
Congrats on your accomplishment. You are an inspiration to us all.
Your conversations during your grow has helped many of us to understand what is happening in your part of the world. 
Great grow, hopefully my most recent will be near as nice as your's. 

GR


----------



## Sedan (Jul 24, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> We may be having translation problems again.



Bro, Sincere thanks for your participation and support!

Here you are wrong, Bro!)) I understood you perfectly this time! You talked about America, or rather about the "Western" way of life. How do we say "American Dream". And I told you that no, my friend, this is no longer the "American Dream" - it has already turned into the dream of all "progressive" humanity ... where there is Google)))))

* And I want to emphasize !!!!! I do not by any means separate myself from all "progressive" humanity. I'm also human. *


And i was once poisoned by the poison of greed and gluttony. I committed and commit a great many sins in my life !!! But I can proudly say that I understood myself, I understood my rotten essence !!! And all the forces of my life are now directed to at least a little ..

Better .. at least a little, because it is unreal difficult, how to unload the railway container with coal shovel.))) And money for me is just a means to achieve the goal ...

MY DREAM, MY OWN DREAM!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 24, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Sedan,
> Congrats on your accomplishment. You are an inspiration to us all.
> Your conversations during your grow has helped many of us to understand what is happening in your part of the world.
> Great grow, hopefully my most recent will be near as nice as your's.
> ...



Thanks for the congratulations, Bro!

I still have a lot to tell you interesting !!

Bro, with your new light should be the result is excellent for you this time! And if the next time you change the grid to metal and on the vega you will correctly illuminate and distribute the plants, then I guarantee you the result is not worse than me! Another screen to you on the external perimeter to hang, so that the light was only inside! There is nothing more, Bro!

РС Bro, one more nuns forgot to add: make a grid round !!!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 24, 2017)

And do not play about the rest of the Magic Tree, which is noticeably less than what was higher ...


_*Bamdat fem. "SedanSeеds ТМ" *_

         

Now I'm watering exclusively with water PN 6.5


----------



## Sedan (Jul 25, 2017)

Now I'll ask a little attention. I want to tell you how I dry the plants. A little destroy, so bored you stereotypes, and I will say that the method of to the cracked branch, is complete rave!!

! How do I. As we all understand, on a plant not all cones are the same, and not all branches with the same cones. After I manicure and hang branches, I, every other day, begin to approach the plant and feel the worst cones (I do not pay attention to branches). If I have a suspicion that the bump is on the way, I do so ..



If it burns down more or less smoothly, I cut those bumps, or that branch that is slightly smaller than the others:

  


And so, until I reach the biggest cones, at the very end ...

 


In fact:

This plant was illuminated with less than 500 watts, and its weight exceeds a kilogram !!

 

And this is not all-this is what I am sending to the preservation of a long-term refrigerator. I still have an incomplete liter to smoke and Братухе share, who went to the seaside, I twisted a couple of small twigs, and wrapped him in the "tormozok", even on the beach, he dries)))



And there is another plant, it will be more... .

Let us also recall the two auto and one photo, which I have long been smoking with the Bros .... I think 2.5 kilograms from the installation called a bicycle is not the limit !!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 26, 2017)

I've recently entered into a tough palemic with colleagues from Russia about the germination of grains. They add different drugs, then they conjure with a tambourine all night, so that the grain sprouts. Now I would like to show you how I sprout grain. I use only water.

I have not done this for a long time, my wife does all this. The method is simple and cheap, as always!

I put the corn into a glass of water for the night. Then I put in wet wadded disks (without impregnation necessarily!). Then, when the tail reaches the size I need,



I do this:

 


Substrate 1 $ - 10 liters. Perlite 20 sents 0.5 liters. Water.

    


The next morning.


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2017)

Nice purple pot, needs more holes...Why so little soil inside?


----------



## Sedan (Jul 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> Nice purple pot, needs more holes...Why so little soil inside?







)))))))








Reusable pots for a stress-free transplant, I'm putting it on for the third time!

A lot of space is a method for rooting in two directions. One direction: the roots grow down. The second: the trunk stretches a fishing rod upwards to light. As it grow, I sprinkle the soil and it immediately turns into root. So I do, until the root does not develop for 7-10 days, then I turn on the light more powerful and develop the crown. I will show and tell everything in detail and in the photo. The way I do it.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 26, 2017)

Now I'm in the office. Wife will show you the sequel:

As we remember, yesterday we had such a plant:








We sprinkled a plastic cup with holes with water, and left it in a cool, ventilated room in the dark.







This morning:
 

Do the same manipulation.
(Note, I add more perlite than in a large pot by 10-15%)

 


Now gently pour the soil, so as not to damage the young plant.

 

 

 


Now a little distilled water from the pulverizer, and to make the leaves green, I remove the plastic cup, and put the pot on the sill. 

*To be continued.........*


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2017)

I also try and convert some stem to root as the plants grow, will keep an eye on this one growing.
Get a fish tank, instant source of nitrogen, very mild on baby plants.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> I
> Get a fish tank, instant source of nitrogen, very mild on baby plants.


Can I have a picture or a link, Bro?


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2017)

Any fish tank, after a week or so the water is high in nitrates and ammonia (well, high for fish, just awesome for plants).
Tank must stand with pump and water for at least a month, maybe 8 weeks, before you put fish in. you just put 3ppm ammonia in the tank every few days and measure it after a day or so to see if the bacteria can eat it it all. Then you can add the fish. goldfish shouldn't really be kept in tanks, but they are very messy and tough so adding one to a tank would do to make the water dirty. You replace half of the water every week. feed the old water to your plants. Depending on what you feed the fish (you can see ingredients on the label), this water can be better than kelp. It will never burn your plants.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> Any fish tank,.


)))))))))))))))))



Bro, from tanks only T 34 know)))) 

What kind of tanks are these for fish? )))

Can I see the picture?


----------



## Sedan (Jul 26, 2017)

such


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 26, 2017)

ANC said:


>



Damn, I was hoping to see something like this )))))))


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2017)

Lol, I think South Africa has had enough war. We literally grew up thinking it was cool to go to the army, our whole school system was based on mentally converting you to the mindset (mindlessness) of a soldier. This included drill training and military costume on Fridays.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> Lol, I think South Africa has had enough war. We literally grew up thinking it was cool to go to the army, our whole school system was based on mentally converting you to the mindset (mindlessness) of a soldier. This included drill training and military costume on Fridays.


We were not taught to fight especially, but now everything turned upside down. If someone ten years ago said that we would have a war, I would have laughed in his face. 

Bro, and you watched the movie "The Damned Diamond", with DiCaprio in the title role. Is it true that there children are brought up this way or is this another fantasy of Hollywood?


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2017)

Africa can be even darker than you could imagine. Without education, the only way to earn a living is with your body, whether it is working as a slave or prostitution or armed robbery.
Because of colonisation and cultural practices and lack of education, many have no skills needed by the modern world other than the jobs right at the bottom of the food ladder.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> Africa can be even darker than you could imagine. .




Russia is even harder to understand, Brо ))) Translation of the song 


Where the fairy tale watches a month, Where in the green jungle the wind murmurs, The nightingale grove stands, White birch grove. There on thin pink branches, In the thickets of bird cherry Nightingale of Russia, glorious Ptah, Opens his song with a whistle. 

Chorus: 

And from the fields, sadness is carried away, From the heart goes away anxiety, Ahead of life is just a distance..







Later I will tell you a story from my life that I know about Africa ..


----------



## Sedan (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 28, 2017)

My biggest bush that I grew.


 

Let me remind you that my wife's height is 174 cm.

 

I have a holiday)))

 

 
 


I will sum up the results a bit later. But in general, I'm happy, it turned out even more than I expected, even without weighing it is clear that the whole installation will give about 2500 grams this time ......... The dudes are not the limit. I already know how to improve it the next time ... at the expense of technology, not more !!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 28, 2017)

The next morning:


We see that for a day the plant is stretched out to 6 centimeters.

 
We do the same procedure:

 




Now we no longer need the plant to stretch. We are sure that the root filled the pot from the top to the bottom, and grows to the sides. Therefore, water a little bit of water, at the edges of the pot, so that the roots stretch stronger when the moisture next. And we put on a fluorescent lamp 105 watts 6700 Kelvin. At a height of about 20 centimeters. We are waiting for the root to develop, and the root will begin to grow.

The next morning:


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2017)

Your wife is a master cropper, wish I could hire her to train my plants.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 28, 2017)

ANC said:


> Your wife is a master cropper, wish I could hire her to train my plants.


Bro, I try not to do such subtle things, as soon as I showed my wife the principle. No one cares for the plant better than the mother's hands. I do not even watch, I know that everything will be done with love and care.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 29, 2017)

1.To write words like Motherland
In a neat and knowing hand
School is teaching, school is teaching, school is teaching.
Add up figures with a run
Not to tease a younger one
School is teaching, school is teaching, school is teaching.

2.How to build a house for birds
And correctly spell the words
School is teaching, school is teaching, school is teaching.
To be kind and care the books,
Mind our way and mind our looks
School is teaching, school is teaching, school is teaching.

3.To explain the grammar rules,
Watch the raindrops hit the pools
School is teaching, school is teaching, school is teaching.
To obey as well as lead
And to be a friend in need
School is teaching, school is teaching, school is teaching.

*********************************
This song is from my childhood. When every year came after the holidays, you met this song ... so as not to relax ...
***********************************


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I try not to do such subtle things, as soon as I showed my wife the principle. No one cares for the plant better than the mother's hands. I do not even watch, I know that everything will be done with love and care.


You are a wise and fortunate man.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 30, 2017)

Awesome plants and some words to live by. Nice thread.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 31, 2017)

*Thanks friends!!*

I'm doubly pleased to hear it from you! I will tell you a secret that not everyone understands me, even in Russian. Many consider me an eccentric, one even called me once blessed or abnormal)))).

*Well, let's not talk about sad things, now I want to brag about my biggest bush. *

And show how I process the flowers.

The temperature in the street during the day is 35-40.

So:





Let's start



Rough processing





Fine cleaning



Garbage



Clean product ...



The plant was weighed ..... *1350 grams!*
In this plant, the flowers were heavier in 3 liters, the can is placed not 150, but 180 grams .....

If you add all the plants that were in the installation for the entire cycle, then you get more than 2.5 kilograms. Round to an even number, we get 1 meter square 1000 watts sodium = *2500 grams of dried flowers*!

The result is more than I expected !!

But next time there will be a minimum of 3 kg. To do this, I'll finalize the installation, namely I'll try to buy an air conditioner.
Buy light and modify the ventilation .. I will show everything here!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 31, 2017)

Thats a great result!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 31, 2017)

My mother, he died a long time already from oncology .. Chernobyl, increased the number of cancer on several occasions!



Was born in Kiev


----------



## Sedan (Jul 31, 2017)

"They will soon eat the whole world. Make us be donar .. or people-dollars !!!!"

It is sung in a song

"The stripes of fate change color, like Michael Jackson's skin, it's a pity that he did not live to see those days and did not see this circus! Babylon is a beast, ready to incinerate me when I'm close !!
If you threw all this shit out of your head and smoked, then you would understand where to go .. I'm going .. follow me !!! And even if it's very difficult .. do not die and do not live like an underdeveloped one !! Fashion is not ideal! Fashion is fascism! Against this background, Hannibal Lecter is a simple-minded fool !!"


----------



## Sedan (Aug 2, 2017)

I want to express my opinion about contemporary art. As I said before, in my opinion modern art has lost its true value. I thought for a long time, for whatever reason, this is all happening-in fact, the degradation of human spiritual values. The answer was very simple.

As we know .. from the books, unfortunately, that true ART, by its true definition, should not entertain, as has long been assumed, but to awaken right thoughts, awaken good feelings. The poet Pushkin wrote in the beginning of the 19th century in verse: "I evoked good feelings with lyre."

What we see now: art has become a business. They do not care what people have in their heads and what they think. It is important for them to make money on them !! The rest is insignificant !! Most people are led by animal instincts, they need "bread and circuses" to look better at gladiators' fight than Tchaikovsky's ballet. Yes, and the ballet has long been out of fashion, then to fall asleep in the first act!))

Correct thoughts or information no one reads and does not look, they are not sold, respectively, they are not! No one will impose spiritual knowledge on a person, it's boring, boring populism and pathos. This is the fundamental error of "Western democracy" - a person will never voluntarily do what is hard for him, does not bring pleasure or profit. It's like a child who does not want to go to school, you educate him with your authority and, brute force, in fact, makes you go to school and study. No matter how he would cry, no matter how he screamed *(now attentively !!!)* - Mom, who loves him more than anyone else in the world, drags him to school, almost drags him on the ground, and he hysteria, as if he is being killed !!

THIS IS MOM !!! Why is she raping a child, hurting his "rights"))))))))))))) ?? !!! What do you think???

Now it's not for me, but for yourself, answer the simple question: how can an adolescent free, democratic child be persuaded to be a PERSON, and not an animal, in a highly developed and highly technological environment. "Western democracy." And what will our grandchildren be for the mutants, in a couple of generations .... I would not like to live very much in 200 years, I honestly say to you .....

Sadly all are friends !!

PS:You are sorry for the long texts, I just write for a very long time in Russian, very soon I will finish my first novel, I have been working on it almost a year already. Now, I would like to try myself in English, because I want to translate the book, and I will not trust this translator, he will turn my philosophical work into a comedy))


----------



## Sedan (Aug 2, 2017)

For full persuasiveness, I will give a small example that happened not so long ago on my block. Now it's fashionable to make a rescue extreme among teenagers and put on the Internet to stand out. I understand, they learned in advertising phones, where young people jump with a parachute and stuff, making selfies.

Two boys, 13 years old, climbed a high-voltage tower to make Selfi ... one survived, the second burned out! His mother was immediately taken to a psychiatric hospital !! 

She bought the son of the same phone from the advertisement !!!!

It's true!!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2017)

Sedan said:


> For full persuasiveness, I will give a small example that happened not so long ago on my block. Now it's fashionable to make a rescue extreme among teenagers and put on the Internet to stand out. I understand, they learned in advertising phones, where young people jump with a parachute and stuff, making selfies.
> 
> Two boys, 13 years old, climbed a high-voltage tower to make Selfi ... one survived, the second burned out! His mother was immediately taken to a psychiatric hospital !!
> 
> ...


Bought the son of the same phone from the advertisement? Not sure what this means?

I'm sorry she lost her son.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Bought the son of the same phone from the advertisement? Not sure what this means?
> 
> .



Sorry: the TV was advertising, where the manufacturer advertised his goods. This is a mobile phone. In this promotional video, young people jump with a parachute from an airplane, in the flight themselves they shoot this phone, they are already on the board going in big waves, and again they shoot themselves with the camera on the mobile device ... then something else like that .. .. You understand?

The child watched the video and wanted to be the same as those dashing guys on the video .. his mother did not explain that this is all a lie, because the simple and does not understand what is going on. At the request of the child bought him a mobile so that he paid his "democratic" dream to life ..


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Sorry: the TV was advertising, where the manufacturer advertised his goods. This is a mobile phone. In this promotional video, young people jump with a parachute from an airplane, in the flight themselves they shoot this phone, they are already on the board going in big waves, and again they shoot themselves with the camera on the mobile device ... then something else like that .. .. You understand?
> 
> The child watched the video and wanted to be the same as those dashing guys on the video .. his mother did not explain that this is all a lie, because the simple and does not understand what is going on. At the request of the child bought him a mobile so that he paid his "democratic" dream to life ..


This is a cruel, tragic twist on the idea of 'reality television'. He should not have paid with his life.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 4, 2017)

ANC said:


>








IN MY MACHINE, THIS MUSIC HAS BROUGHT TO REPEAT VERY LONG AGAIN IN THE BEGINNING OF 00-TRUTH))


----------



## Sedan (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Aug 6, 2017)

I have a little ostutvoval. Again they attack me at the Russian forum. They demand that I do not write what I write. That I deleted everything, leaving only a photo of plants !! I tell them that I will not delete my thoughts! They transferred me to the section where they talk about various mucks, which are disgusting to me! For me to be there, it's a shame !!! It's true)))). Mentality remained pre-eminent)).

I think if I lived under Stalin, I would go to Siberia to clean the snow)))) for 20 years)))

Well, let's not talk about sad))). Let's continue the narration, about there, as my wife takes care of the plants ....

It took about 8 days from the day the plant saw the light ..

 

We see that the root has developed and the crown begins to grow.



At this point, my wife spills the plant very well. So that flowed from below. This is what she does for the first time ever !! Previously, this can not be done in the ground !!

After that, leave the plant for a day.

In a day, we inspect the plant, and if there are no signs of overflow, then we make such manipulations.

We put a protective screen of fabric (to make the roots breathe)

(I am often told that with my method, the roots grow into the fabric! This is not true!! If you do not water the cloth instead of the ground !!)
   

Now our root will grow wider in pots, because we protected it from light. Also, it will breathe through all the surfaces through the holes in the pot. What can not you achieve if you planted immediately in a large pot.

And now for the first time my wife uses a biostimulator, for root growth

  

Required good ventilation

 


True, I have almost 40 celsius, so sorry:

*Important:* put as close to the light as possible. Thus, we press the plant with light so that the interstitials are as short as possible. What will help us to initially lay the right development of flowers! Therefore I use a fluorescent cold light of 6700. It does not create heat, I keep about 5 cm.

Biostimulant began to act almost immediately.

  


True, I have almost 40 celsius, so sorry. Unfortunately, I can not show you the proper growth, with minimal costs and enforcement.
I collect on the air conditioner .. already 20 cents of a pump)))))))))))

To be continued...


----------



## Sedan (Aug 6, 2017)

Now the beginning of the process of defoliation, so too, the flowers were dense and powerful. Do it neatly, only with a stand of genetics and just not auto!

As always my wife spends,

(Sorry for the necrosis! The temperature is very high).




with Elsa's assistant

 

They began to work with great enthusiasm.

  

This is a plant that I will dig in.



By the way, a couple of thoughts came to me about this ... I'll tell you later ..


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 6, 2017)

be careful my friend, persecution is real.

Nice pussy.


----------



## anarchist59 (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi interesting story, sedan.
I wonder how one can smoke so much.......
What genetics do you use, it looks like sativa. 
Are they regular or femals seeds.
Ukraine is so huge. The climet is just right for outdoor grow.
Would save a lot of costs. Or.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 6, 2017)

*Thanks friends!!*




Lucky Luke said:


> be careful my friend, persecution is real.
> 
> Nice pussy.




I just smoke, I and my friends have enough. Also barter, various services for refreshments. You are immediately attracted to normal people, just to smoke, I then ask them about something, they help (Building contract, for example,Wash the car at the car wash, car maintenance ...), because they understand that they owe me a treat! In our city you can not buy such quality flowers as I am rushing .. and quality too, people just fall)) 

I'm a civil engineer, Bro, I'm not a dealer))) I do not revolve in those circles when they sell drugs Just now there is no work, but if there is something for it, pay very little ... very !!!!! The economic crisis in the country, have to somehow survive to feed the family!

The only way!! No sale, it's very dangerous !!



anarchist59 said:


> Hi interesting story, sedan.
> I wonder how one can smoke so much.......
> What genetics do you use, it looks like sativa.
> Are they regular or femals seeds.
> ...



The genetics are different, Bro. There is sativa, there is an indicator. But we ourselves know that in culture there are no pure indices and sativa ... it's only in the wild ..

The nature is suitable, but the place is not suitable .. Everywhere the jackals-cops and vandals are searching for easy prey, they will climb even into private possessions. Cops watch from helicopters ... they also need something to profit))). Very difficult and dangerous. Indore is the safest way, if for yourself (do not sell to anyone) and if with the mind (so that no one sniffs) IMHO


----------



## anarchist59 (Aug 6, 2017)

I know that you are not a dealer. Thats just for neighborhood help, thats fine.
I live in Germany. In my nearby village there live now more then 5000 former russians
A lot of Ukrains also. The little airport has weekly flights to kiew.
So we know what is going on there, 
Because we have the most crazy goverment we are flooded with refugees from all over the world,
That will in the long run distroy our society and social system.
I am glad that i am 63.
But down to the point. What is the name of the genetics you use
How is the quality of the smoke. Can you test thc


----------



## anarchist59 (Aug 6, 2017)

I had 2 outdoor grows
Early shunk and ruderalis indica
But the climet here is not so good
Ones was frozen. The other didnt finish and molded.
Now i have 4 autos dinafem xxl blue amnesia
They will be ready in 2 weeks 
When i grow than for hobby and 5 joints in the evening
Nobody nows, when the harvest is to big. 
It happens that i throw away the rest.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 6, 2017)

Aaaaa ... Bro, I'll tell you a secret, but do not laugh, please)) .. I first saw skyscrapers in Frankfurt on the Main in the early 90s. I used to go in for sports very seriously, soccer ... yes, I forgot ... Franz Beckenbauer, Karl Heinz Rumenige ..... football of course)) So, I saw for the first time skyscrapers and stood under them with my mouth open, looking up ))) .. I have never seen skyscrapers))))The truth I was then a child)). The iron curtain was opened, we were allowed to compete in Western Europe. In my school class, there were a lot of familiar children of servicemen that were East Germany then (GDR), and defended the world from the "Western Imperialists"))))) .. From which part?

We have different genetics, we ourselves make seeds with friends. Last time, there was a predominantly indica, photo fem. Now 50/50, there will be four plants-in 2 gain indica, in two sativa.....


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Aaaaa ... Bro, I'll tell you a secret, but do not laugh, please)) .. I first saw skyscrapers in Frankfurt on the Main in the early 90s. I used to go in for sports very seriously, soccer ... yes, I forgot ... Franz Beckenbauer, Karl Heinz Rumenige ..... football of course)) So, I saw for the first time skyscrapers and stood under them with my mouth open, looking up ))) .. I have never seen skyscrapers))))The truth I was then a child)). The iron curtain was opened, we were allowed to compete in Western Europe. In my school class, there were a lot of familiar children of servicemen that were East Germany then (GDR), and defended the world from the "Western Imperialists"))))) .. From which part?
> 
> We have different genetics, we ourselves make seeds with friends. Last time, there was a predominantly indica, photo fem. Now 50/50, there will be four plants-in 2 gain indica, in two sativa.....


Skyscrapers look impressive but they are very wasteful.

Have you tried to take cuttings of your favorites? I ran nothing but cuttings, to guarantee that I always had the very best plants I could with no variations.

When you said you're a civil engineer, the quality and attention to detail in your system made more sense.


----------



## anarchist59 (Aug 6, 2017)

Ruderalis genetics. Now ver. popular with the autos.

They are original from the Kaukasus region 

Is it possible in wild woods or mountains in the Ukraine
To find some wild cannabis?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2017)

anarchist59 said:


> Ruderalis genetics. Now ver. popular with the autos.
> 
> They are original from the Kaukasus region
> 
> ...


Anything is possible.

Probability is another matter.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 11, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Skyscrapers look impressive but they are very wasteful.
> 
> Have you tried to take cuttings of your favorites? I ran nothing but cuttings, to guarantee that I always had the very best plants I could with no variations.
> 
> When you said you're a civil engineer, the quality and attention to detail in your system made more sense.


Now I'm surprised at the ability of skyscrapers to fall against the laws of physics.)))) An amazing engineering solution! A blow from either side and the building folds like a house of cards))). We do not know how to build)))))

No, Bro, I do not make clones. I'm an amateur in breeding. This is done by my older comrades. I'm just testing ....

In my life I had to master many professions, I'm not only a civil engineer)) I'm a janitor and a watchman and a laborer)))) When perestroika began, it was easy to meet a garbage cleaner in the courtyard, with a scientific degree, it's true! Now history repeats itself !!! Only it is much more prosaic, there is no gay excitement that in the early nineties))



anarchist59 said:


> Ruderalis genetics. Now ver. popular with the autos.
> 
> They are original from the Kaukasus region
> 
> ...


In the wild forests, in the wild mountains ......)))) This is where there are many wild monkeys?)))) Bro, we have only Carpathians out of the mountains, they are in the west of Ukraine. Other mountains have long belonged to Russia. A forest of wild in Ukraine is very little left. There are reserves only. And everything else either was cut down and sold abroad, or the rich people were set up in the forests.

In the Caucasus region? You mean the Crimea? Yes, when I was little, the strongest grass was from Crimea or from Asia of the USSR. We have the legendary "Chui Valley". It covers an area of hundrеds of square kilometers. It is completely overgrown with wild, murderous hemp.

In Soviet times, the authorities tried to remove the top layer of the earth by tractors, so that it would not grow ... it did not work out)))







Now everything is already divided there for a long time by drug syndicates.....I think so, because it is impossible to get there now-everything is protected!

My favorite sort of the former USSR is the "Tashkenti"(Perhaps this variety from the Chui Valley), but this is not the Caucasus region, it is Uzbekistan. In the mountains, marijuana does not grow mainly in the wild, this steppe plant, in the absence of moisture, it releases roots up to 2 meters into the ground. In the mountains, this is hardly possible ...


----------



## Sedan (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm preparing for a new project. I spend the spring cleaning. Elsa helps:


----------



## Sedan (Aug 11, 2017)

Now let's talk about the root system and about my stress-free transplant in two stages

      

As we see, transplantation in two stages was excellent for plants ..

 

To be continued..


----------



## Sedan (Aug 11, 2017)

Now we will continue the process of cultivation .. from my wife ..

Two days passed after the last report.

  

As we see the plant grew slightly.
I'm doing this manipulation:

I deliberately left a little room in the pots. There I put a little biohumus. And I pour water on top.

 

Two more days passed. I pour water every day.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 11, 2017)

Plants are absolutely healthy .. a little hot the truth ...


----------



## Sedan (Aug 11, 2017)

The Kharkov Dolphinarium


----------



## Sedan (Aug 11, 2017)

*Saint P*


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Now I'm surprised at the ability of skyscrapers to fall against the laws of physics.)))) An amazing engineering solution! A blow from either side and the building folds like a house of cards))). We do not know how to build)))))
> 
> No, Bro, I do not make clones. I'm an amateur in breeding. This is done by my older comrades. I'm just testing ....
> 
> ...


I'm aware that the economic and social upheavals in your country products many such situations where highly trained people found themselves doing basic manual labor to survive, while stupid yet greedy oligarchs bled the country dry. I respect them, and you, for continuing on and applying your knowledge in any way you can.

Interesting place to have monkeys. Here in America, we keep our monkeys in Washington, in special zoos called the House of Representatives, the Senate and the White House. The tour is that knowing this, we continue to listen to them anyway! So who are the monkeys?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 14, 2017)

Maybe not Ukraine but not so far away either. My mother is visiting St Petersberg next month for a few weeks. Its meant to be a beautiful city.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 15, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Interesting place to have monkeys. Here in America, we keep our monkeys in Washington, in special zoos called the House of Representatives, the Senate and the White House. The tour is that knowing this, we continue to listen to them anyway! So who are the monkeys?


))))))))))))))))))))))

Bro, I'll reveal the secret, I'm a master in primatology. Very correctly, you noticed! People understand everything, continue to blindly believe in illusion. This is some kind of paradox! Which pushes on very sad thoughts: It turns out people believe not in the truth, but in what they believe profitable and safe! What is it called?..... Not worth it, I myself know ... Horror !!!



There's a paradox for you! This man made a revolution (1 day of the Maidan, costing about $ 1,000,000 for the "rebels"). Who financed this? Further, the revolution was successful. The IMF is sending Ukraine a tranche of several billion dollars, as it were, to raise the economy. The man in the photo, after a while at his villa, had a party.

On which ....... celebrated ..... his first earned .. billion. Further more interesting: how he did not try to hide, it all leaked to the Internet! Everyone knew about this !! In addition to the CIA of course)))), because literally immediately another tranche of 10 billion. And most importantly, that there is no money in the country and it was not !!!!! And this is what is called !!! ?? .. Do not be .. Franz Kafka is not otherwise!






Oh no, this is the road to .....








Lucky Luke said:


> Maybe not Ukraine but not so far away either. My mother is visiting St Petersberg next month for a few weeks. Its meant to be a beautiful city.


Bro, tell your mother to visit the Hermitage and Peterhof.

When I was in Leningrad when I was a child, the guide told in the Hermitage that if you go through the whole museum and stay with each expat for a few minutes, then the survey will take 25 years. The greatest collection of art collected in the former royal palace, now a museum!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 15, 2017)

Sedan said:


> ))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Bro, I'll reveal the secret, I'm a master in primatology. Very correctly, you noticed! People understand everything, continue to blindly believe in illusion. This is some kind of paradox! Which pushes on very sad thoughts: It turns out people believe not in the truth, but in what they believe profitable and safe! What is it called?..... Not worth it, I myself know ... Horror !!!
> 
> ...


She does like Museums so I'm sure will spend at least a day there. Thank you for the tip, I shall pass it on.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Aug 16, 2017)

How dear is the world of birch in a crimson dawn !!..................


How else to translate .. I do not know))))))


----------



## Sedan (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello, friends!! I was not a little, and there was nothing to talk about. Plants are still very small and hot .. impossible heat ..

A small survey of my garden. Let me remind you, this time there will be only 4 plants (two horizontal, two vertical) And one auto. Two plants that will grow horizontally, are now in installation. Others are still under the fluorescent lamp.

   

Auto 

Two in the installation (horizon)

  

While I do nothing, I'm waiting for the heat to fall ..


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2017)

I hope you are surviving the heat. I look forward to many interesting updates.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I hope you are surviving the heat. I look forward to many interesting updates.


Hello, Bro! I apologize for missing! I got sick a little .... the whole week ... my teeth ... wisdom (right?) Grew, although I'm already 40)) cheek puffed up, was on the sick-list))) The other day I will continue the narrative ...


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Hello, Bro! I apologize for missing! I got sick a little .... the whole week ... my teeth ... wisdom (right?) Grew, although I'm already 40)) cheek puffed up, was on the sick-list))) The other day I will continue the narrative ...


Ouch! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Sedan (Sep 3, 2017)

_*The Matrix Reloaded...*_
_
 

continuation soon ......_


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 3, 2017)

Its a cat run!


----------



## Sedan (Sep 4, 2017)

*Now in order to continue.

As you saw above, I removed the tray from the installation for modernization, as we will discuss in more detail later.

 

In the installation on the murdered four hundred (no new lamps have been sent to me), there are two plants-Bermuda Fem and Lara Fem.

Bermuda Fem

This bush quite a lot of time for the vega. All this time he stood in a faint light. I specially stretched it, preparing to plant horizontally in the installation. But now I do not even know.

It has grown very well, it already gets the tops of the installation, if we now add the normal light and transplant it into a larger volume, it will turn into a giant, and I doubt that I will fit horizontally ........ we will think))

     


Lara Fem

This bush is a bit younger and was a little more powerful, therefore more downtrodden. But nevertheless, it is already almost up to the top of the installation. Also planned for horizontal cultivation, ... but .... we will think ..
  

to be continued....
*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 4, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I hope you are surviving the heat. I look forward to many interesting updates.


Hello, Bro! The temperature dropped noticeably on the street. But when I plug in 1000 watts it will not help. I am saving up for air conditioning. I still have time)))



Lucky Luke said:


> Its a cat run!


I regret now that I did not have a squirrel))) That she twisted the installation))


----------



## Sedan (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## ChaeWwice (Sep 6, 2017)

wow, you upload so many pictures. But maybe you should change your HPS lamps to LED so it won't burn up your cannabis and it is less power can save you much money


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2017)

ChaeWwice said:


> wow, you upload so many pictures. But maybe you should change your HPS lamps to LED so it won't burn up your cannabis and it is less power can save you much money


Good damned Californicator.

Do you have any earthly idea whatsoever about the kind of challenges he's dealing with while trying to grow in Ukraine?

I bet you think it's as easy as running down to the hydro store for parts, huh?

Fucking idiot.

I'd love to see you switch places and do fuck all in a place like that. It would be a real education, Beach Boy.


----------



## ChaeWwice (Sep 7, 2017)

I really don't know what fuck are you talking about


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2017)

ChaeWwice said:


> I really don't know what fuck are you talking about


Open Google and do a search for the country of Ukraine. 

While you're at it, you might read up on their current political situation; they're in the middle of a fucking war, bro. With Russia. Not exactly easy to step on down to the local hydro store to get whatever you want. Just for openers, there's no hydro store. Also, few supplies, the economy is in shambles and most things you take for granted in Cali are rationed or outright unavailable.

The fact that he can pull off a grow at all is impressive. That his setup is so advanced while using such basic materials is nothing short of amazing.

Does that help, or do I need to hold your hand and rub your nose in it some more?


----------



## Sedan (Sep 7, 2017)

Friends, easy, please! Let's live in peace!!!



ChaeWwice said:


> wow, you upload so many pictures. But maybe you should change your HPS lamps to LED so it won't burn up your cannabis and it is less power can save you much money


Hello! 

Yes, I upload a lot of photos. 

We like people when there are many beautiful photos. I agree with you that LED is currently the best light for growing plants. But I can not save money or energy in any way. Firstly, for me LED, it's very expensive . Secondly, it's just hard for me to type in English, especially one and the same, several times.

Read here, I described in great detail why the LED can not get such a crop in principle. There are not yet invented lamps that will shine 360 degrees, like sodium ...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/vert-600-400-5-plant-from-ukraine-with-love.938560/page-17

post 322

From myself, I still add no result for 1000 watts and 1m2 more than I get on sodium lamps in my setup...


----------



## Sedan (Sep 7, 2017)

Тtystikk, Bro, do not need it so harshly !! Maybe the guy did not understand something or misunderstood !!

PEACE!!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Тtystikk, Bro, do not need it so harshly !! Maybe the guy did not understand something or misunderstood !!
> 
> PEACE!!


I find that many if not most Americans are infuriatingly dense, obtuse and oblivious to what's going on in the rest of the world.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 7, 2017)

Yes, my friend, sad story. Only a few hundred kilometers from me, people die every day. It's not written in the press already, but I know about it !!! A person who relied on material values, unfortunately, only at the end of life realizes that he was mistaken .. I have experienced a lot of shit in my life, and I know for sure! 

If a person does not feel what is bad, he will never understand what is bad.

Also, everything is relative according to the theory of Einstein. There is a term like "pain threshold". If a person experiences intolerable pain for himself, then next time, for him, this pain is not so intolerable.

And most importantly, the pain (life test) actually elevates you in fact over others. Your spiritual consciousness rises. Adequate perception of the world, however paradoxical it may sound !! For me it will stop, it means death! I need to go forward, raising the "pain threshold" with every life victory.. It's like in sports, the more you strain through pain, the better the result, otherwise it can not be!

Through this very pain, you will know, all the hidden aspects of human life. You understand life objectively. You're getting along with the "pain", and that's why, the person going forward, and having achieved brilliant results, thanks to the elimination of difficulties, not his father's wallet, will always understand the pain of others wherever he lives, in Zimbabwe, Morocco or California.

It's you who understand the heart, not the mind !! - heart, Brother !!


----------



## ChaeWwice (Sep 7, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Friends, easy, please! Let's live in peace!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. But you should realize that HPS lamps will release more heat than LEDs, so it will burn up the leaves then the yields will reduce. 
Secondly, an HPS lamp is cheaper than a LED indeed, but just now. with time goes on, it's high power will cost you more money than a LED. So you will pay more money on it. 
Thirdly, sure it can't shine 360 degrees, but if you put it above on the weeds, they will get light all the way, and the luminance you said will reduce is actually right, but weeds don't need full light entirely, just like outside doors, sunshine can't light up all over the body of weed,but they still can grow well and strong. It's the leaves needs light rather than the branch.
So look at the big picture, a LED lamp is always better than an HPS by the way


----------



## Sedan (Sep 7, 2017)

*Now two more members of this cycle. My favorite at the moment varieties in all respects from growth to aftertaste.

Bamdat Fem VS Crazy Kush Fem

the temperature dropped just a few days ago. Before that it was up to +35. It is very difficult to work with plants in such conditions.

Bamdat Fem

continues to surprise me with its dynamics, even with constant temperature stress, trying to somehow grow ...

   
 


Crazy Kush

he is slightly younger than his counterpart, but still I note that at this stage is a bit inferior in development, although what I liked was that even lower by a third, Kush's side branches are much better developed than Bamdat.

  
 
 

While all

 

To be continued.....*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 7, 2017)

ChaeWwice said:


> I know what you mean. But you should realize that HPS lamps will release more heat than LEDs, so it will burn up the leaves then the yields will reduce.
> Secondly, an HPS lamp is cheaper than a LED indeed, but just now. with time goes on, it's high power will cost you more money than a LED. So you will pay more money on it.
> Thirdly, sure it can't shine 360 degrees, but if you put it above on the weeds, they will get light all the way, and the luminance you said will reduce is actually right, but weeds don't need full light entirely, just like outside doors, sunshine can't light up all over the body of weed,but they still can grow well and strong. It's the leaves needs light rather than the branch.
> So look at the big picture, a LED lamp is always better than an HPS by the way



I buy a Phillips green power lamp at $ 20 for 600Watts (A bankrupt greenhouse is being sold) at you they cost 60 $. LED costs 200 $ for 600. I need 1000 Watts not less.

My method, to illuminate plants from the bottom to the top, evenly. Then the flowers are all over the bush. THE SAME! *This is necessary, in order to increase the yield by a minimum of 1.5 times.at the same powers.
*
A better product than me, it is extremely difficult to buy from us in the city. In summer, the temperature in the street and in the room is more than 30. There, an air conditioner is needed and not LED in the first place.))

Bro, I did not understand, where is the savings?))) 1000 watts and in Africa 1000 watts)))


----------



## Sedan (Sep 7, 2017)

My friend an artist and a poet on a rainy evening on glass
He painted my love and showed me a miracle on earth.
I was sitting quietly by the window and enjoyed the silence.
My love since then was always with me.

And the time flowed like water.
And I was always warm
When on a rainy afternoon I
Looked through window glass.
But year after year I met
In the eyes of my love sadness
A faint light of rainy boredom
And thus the color of love has changed

The color of my love has changed, the wondeful bright day has faded
A night shadow shelters my love
Chatter of cheerful colors, play of a magical fire
My love does not bring me joy anymore

Washed out the gentle tones
Vanished the height and depth
Their sharp lines are no more
This is a portrait of indiffirence
The love looks eyes to eyes,
But I am neither joyos nor angry
The earthly rest of colorless dreams
Is sharing its silence with me

And an inspired face will loose the kind features
My love will finally die in me
And drops of sad rain will stream down the glass
My love cries silently as it leaves.

And the rainbow of the days past
Will be covered by the dust of the years to come
And the memories about her
Will also loose color
A picture melts on the glass
There is no hope to save it
But how can I paint again
My love into a color of joy?

*But what if to break the glass...
And dive into a different world
Where lives an artist and a poet
Who paints the sunlight*


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 7, 2017)

What strain is that you have your hand up to?


----------



## ChaeWwice (Sep 7, 2017)

Sedan said:


> I buy a Phillips green power lamp at $ 20 for 600Watts (A bankrupt greenhouse is being sold) at you they cost 60 $. LED costs 200 $ for 600. I need 1000 Watts not less.
> 
> My method, to illuminate plants from the bottom to the top, evenly. Then the flowers are all over the bush. THE SAME! *This is necessary, in order to increase the yield by a minimum of 1.5 times.at the same powers.
> *
> ...


I think we just misunderstanding each other. What I mean is they have the different Luminous efficiency, HPS Luminous efficiency is 32.27(Lm/W), while LED is 90(Lm/W). So a 600-watt HPS's luminous is 32.27(Lm/W) * 600W = 19326 Lm, it's equal to a 215 watt (19350Lm) LED lamp. Besides, a 300 watt LED lamp price is just about $60 in the markets nowadays. So let's say you use it 10 hours per day in summer, 14 hours per day in winter, and 12 hours in spring and autumn, that's 4380 hours a year. Hence, a 600-watt HPS lamp's power consumption is 600W * 4380H / 1000 = 2628KWh, while a 300 watt LED lamp's power consumption is just a half of an HPS, that is 1314KWh. Let's say the energy charge is 7.3 cents in California, a 600W HPS will cost you about $191.8, while a 300W LED will just cost you about $96, So you are just losing money every day


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 7, 2017)

ChaeWwice said:


> I think we just misunderstanding each other. What I mean is they have the different Luminous efficiency, HPS Luminous efficiency is 32.27(Lm/W), while LED is 90(Lm/W). So a 600-watt HPS's luminous is 32.27(Lm/W) * 600W = 19326 Lm, it's equal to a 215 watt (19350Lm) LED lamp. Besides, a 300 watt LED lamp price is just about $60 in the markets nowadays. So let's say you use it 10 hours per day in summer, 14 hours per day in winter, and 12 hours in spring and autumn, that's 4380 hours a year. Hence, a 600-watt HPS lamp's power consumption is 600W * 4380H / 1000 = 2628KWh, while a 300 watt LED lamp's power consumption is just a half of an HPS, that is 1314KWh. Let's say the energy charge is 7.3 cents in California, a 600W HPS will cost you about $191.8, while a 300W LED will just cost you about $96, So you are just losing money every day


Not if you have to use a 2000w heater to heat the grow space.

And c'mon a decent led for $60? Your on drugs man. A pre built cob to replace a 600 hid in a 4 x 4 is going to cost around a grand.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2017)

ChaeWwice said:


> I think we just misunderstanding each other. What I mean is they have the different Luminous efficiency, HPS Luminous efficiency is 32.27(Lm/W), while LED is 90(Lm/W). So a 600-watt HPS's luminous is 32.27(Lm/W) * 600W = 19326 Lm, it's equal to a 215 watt (19350Lm) LED lamp. Besides, a 300 watt LED lamp price is just about $60 in the markets nowadays. So let's say you use it 10 hours per day in summer, 14 hours per day in winter, and 12 hours in spring and autumn, that's 4380 hours a year. Hence, a 600-watt HPS lamp's power consumption is 600W * 4380H / 1000 = 2628KWh, while a 300 watt LED lamp's power consumption is just a half of an HPS, that is 1314KWh. Let's say the energy charge is 7.3 cents in California, a 600W HPS will cost you about $191.8, while a 300W LED will just cost you about $96, So you are just losing money every day


Hey, which part of, 'he lives in a warzone on the other side of the planet, comma, stupid' do you not understand?

You are unbelievably obtuse, you know that?

Go fall off your boogie board or something.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 7, 2017)

ChaeWwice said:


> I know what you mean. But you should realize that HPS lamps will release more heat than LEDs, so it will burn up the leaves then the yields will reduce.
> Secondly, an HPS lamp is cheaper than a LED indeed, but just now. with time goes on, it's high power will cost you more money than a LED. So you will pay more money on it.
> Thirdly, sure it can't shine 360 degrees, but if you put it above on the weeds, they will get light all the way, and the luminance you said will reduce is actually right, but weeds don't need full light entirely, just like outside doors, sunshine can't light up all over the body of weed,but they still can grow well and strong. It's the leaves needs light rather than the branch.
> So look at the big picture, a LED lamp is always better than an HPS by the way


This is just garbage and full of untruths.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Not if you have to use a 2000w heater to heat the grow space.
> 
> And c'mon a decent led for $60? Your on drugs man. A pre built cob to replace a 600 hid in a 4 x 4 is going to cost around a grand.


There's that, plus he's getting full use of the 360 degree light output of the lamp, which is difficult to reproduce with LED- nevermind the high cost, zero availability and extreme risk of importing specialized electronics INTO A WAR ZONE.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> This is just garbage and full of untruths.


This is why I'm slamming him with no mercy. He's like a fat kid with a shopping cart full of chocolate and cookies; there's no argument that will get through.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> This is why I'm slamming him with no mercy. He's like a fat kid with a shopping cart full of chocolate and cookies; there's no argument that will get through.


I love LED, I know you use it with great results but idiots think their $2.50 Chinese blurple panel led will replace a HID is just plain wrong. They have to be jumped on so they stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I love LED, I know you use it with great results but idiots think their $2.50 Chinese blurple panel led will replace a HID is just plain wrong. They have to be jumped on so they stop spreading misinformation.


Yet there's no convincing stupid.

Let him learn the hard way- after chasing him away from the serious first, of course.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I love LED, I know you use it with great results but idiots think their $2.50 Chinese blurple panel led will replace a HID is just plain wrong. They have to be jumped on so they stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 7, 2017)

ChaeWwice said:


> I really don't know what fuck are you talking about


Dont watch the news, read a paper?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Dont watch the news, read a paper?


He's a Cali dude, brah- ain't got time for any of that.


----------



## ChaeWwice (Sep 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Hey, which part of, 'he lives in a warzone on the other side of the planet, comma, stupid' do you not understand?
> 
> You are unbelievably obtuse, you know that?
> 
> Go fall off your boogie board or something.


what the fuck are you talking about


----------



## CCCmints (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Not if you have to use a 2000w heater to heat the grow space.
> 
> And c'mon a decent led for $60? Your on drugs man. A pre built cob to replace a 600 hid in a 4 x 4 is going to cost around a grand.


I can replace a 1000w HPS for less than $800 with LED.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2017)

CCCmints said:


> I can replace a 1000w HPS for less than $800 with LED.


built yourself or bought? Would it cover the same area or would you need two?

Either way $800 is a far cry from $60 and is close to "around a grand"


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2017)

ChaeWwice said:


> what the fuck are you talking about


The OP is in the Ukraine (its even in the title)..Grows Massive buds. Has initiative and smarts. And does really well expressing himself on an English language forum.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2017)

CCCmints said:


> I can replace a 1000w HPS for less than $800 with LED.


@Sedan said he's getting his 400W and 600W HPS lamps from a greenhouse that I gather went bankrupt. He uses one of each in the silo and pulls some amazing numbers.

He's also an engineer (civil?) who isn't working because of the ongoing conflict wrecking the economy in his country.

I have nothing but the utmost respect for his ingenuity and perseverance in the face of incredibly adverse circumstances- on the barest of shoestring budgets and all this with an amazingly positive attitude.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> The OP is in the Ukraine (its even in the title)..


Don't feed the troll. He's already proven that he'd lose a battle of wits with a box of rocks.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> @Sedan said he's getting his 400W and 600W HPS lamps from a greenhouse that I gather went bankrupt. He uses one of each in the silo and pulls some amazing numbers.
> 
> He's also an engineer (civil?) who isn't working because of the ongoing conflict wrecking the economy in his country.
> 
> I have nothing but the utmost respect for his ingenuity and perseverance in the face of incredibly adverse circumstances- on the barest of shoestring budgets and all this with an amazingly positive attitude.


and he has a cute pussy to pat..


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> and he has a cute pussy to pat..


We should all be so fortunate...


----------



## CCCmints (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> built yourself or bought? Would it cover the same area or would you need two?
> 
> Either way $800 is a far cry from $60 and is close to "around a grand"


Built myself, 9 COBs, could cover a 4'x4' area. I just haven't done the math for matching a 600w HPS. It would be much cheaper than $800 though. $60 is ludicrous.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2017)

CCCmints said:


> Built myself, 9 COBs, could cover a 4'x4' area. I just haven't done the math for matching a 600w HPS. It would be much cheaper than $800 though. $60 is ludicrous.


so that about makes my post about a prefabbed unit about a grand then about right...

and yea,$60 is ludicrouse


----------



## CCCmints (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> so that about makes my post about a prefabbed unit about a grand then about right...
> 
> and yea,$60 is ludicrouse


I overlooked the "pre-built" part of your post, my bad. Yeah about a grand. I personally wouldn't purchase pre-built units just yet. Too much savings from building it yourself.


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2017)

Sedan said:


> I described in great detail why the LED can not get such a crop in principle. There are not yet invented lamps that will shine 360 degrees, like sodium ...


In stead of using 1000W HPS, one can use four 250W Bars with COBs in the center. In a north south west east formation.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> In stead of using 1000W HPS, one can use four 250W Bars with COBs in the center. In a north south west east formation.


This doesn't improve the space efficiency equation. A flat panel does.


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2017)

I don't see why not, everything stays the same, it's just the light source that changes from a point source to four "beams" 
The efficiency of this system is mostly gained from the reflective tent being right behind the plants.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> I don't see why not, everything stays the same, it's just the light source that changes from a point source to four "beams"
> The efficiency of this system is mostly gained from the reflective tent being right behind the plants.


It's still a tight fit to work on the plants.


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2017)

Yep, you will need to use the version of the tube that opens up like a book on castor wheels as I suggested previously.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 14, 2017)

ANC said:


> Yep, you will need to use the version of the tube that opens up like a book on castor wheels as I suggested previously.


So why not just have it flat? More room to work on the plants, no pie wedge effect, fits in square rooms better... 

In other words, what problem does the round silo solve, once you aren't using a 360 degree light source? Having done this for years, my answer to that question was 'none'. The only reason for the round silo was the nature of the light emission from the lamp. Once I switched to directional LED lighting the reason to keep that shape went away.


----------



## ANC (Sep 14, 2017)

You could place four of these tubes in a 6x6 cluster. 4 tubes x 4 COB strings x 3 COBS = 48 COBS, @ 80W = 3840W in a 6x6 footprint.
If the tubes were square, 3' x1 x 4 sides = 12' x 4 tubes = 48 square feet per 1 foot of height.

Admittedly you would need larger tubes if you don't want fried plants. Haven't given it that much thought, but it is a project I will apply my mind to in future if the opportunity and resources allow for it.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi guys!!

I see here you have an extensive discussion.))

I'm sorry that I was gone for a long time. Now is not the easiest period in my life.

At the expense of the eternal question: To be or not to be))) .. LeD or not LeD ... Dude, it's very simple. Open the school physics textbook, and everything will become clear to you))) Take a circle. The middle of the circle is the light source. The radius line is the optimal distance. Then the beam becomes weaker. Closer and fry. If you put 4 panels X250, then on the radius there will be 250-optimal light !!!

And if you put a sodium lamp 600, then the radius will be evenly 600- optimally !!!!!!! The lighting that goes on and reflects off the outdoor screen is no longer lighting, the candle is better)))

ANC Bro, everything correctly says Ttystikk, he correctly understands the situation!

Friends, a little patience, and I will continue. Now the material is not ready yet. And the problems of life are knocked down from the right path ..


----------



## Sedan (Sep 14, 2017)

ANC said:


> You could place four of these tubes in a 6x6 cluster. 4 tubes x 4 COB strings x 3 COBS = 48 COBS, @ 80W = 3840W in a 6x6 footprint.
> If the tubes were square, 3' x1 x 4 sides = 12' x 4 tubes = 48 square feet per 1 foot of height.
> 
> Admittedly you would need larger tubes if you don't want fried plants. Haven't given it that much thought, but it is a project I will apply my mind to in future if the opportunity and resources allow for it.


Glass takes a stream of light by 30% !!! I do not like quartz glass tubes. I considered this option! I will cool the lamps by supplying cold air from below through the air conditioner, which will cool the room (not the installation)Up to a temperature of about 20 degrees Celsius. Air supply from the bottom, respectively, first the roots are cooled (by air +20 degrees), then the air blows on the lamp (bottom 600), heats up (the upper 400 does not warm almost).

According to my calculations, the temperature in the installation will be + 26-28, degrees Celsius. Roots will be cooled by air +20. This is my development, and there is no need for tubes, and glass, which takes the light flux. I'm going to bring the setup to the ideal, in a more rational way, Bro! 

Do you understand me, my friend?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 14, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> I see here you have an extensive discussion.))
> 
> ...


I always like to hear from you. I hope your life outside the grow room does not give you too much trouble! I look forward to seeing your next grow.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 14, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Glass takes a stream of light by 30% !!! I do not like quartz glass tubes. I considered this option! I will cool the lamps by supplying cold air from below through the air conditioner, which will cool the room (not the installation)Up to a temperature of about 20 degrees Celsius. Air supply from the bottom, respectively, first the roots are cooled (by air +20 degrees), then the air blows on the lamp (bottom 600), heats up (the upper 400 does not warm almost).
> 
> According to my calculations, the temperature in the installation will be + 26-28, degrees Celsius. Roots will be cooled by air +20. This is my development, and there is no need for tubes, and glass, which takes the light flux. I'm going to bring the setup to the ideal, in a more rational way, Bro!
> 
> Do you understand me, my friend?


That's how I did it. Hot air rises, so a fan at the bottom blowing straight up through the middle just helps it along.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 14, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That's how I did it. Hot air rises, so a fan at the bottom blowing straight up through the middle just helps it along.











!!!


----------



## Sedan (Sep 14, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I always like to hear from you. I hope your life outside the grow room does not give you too much trouble! I look forward to seeing your next grow.



Thank you my Friend!! I'm trying to..)))


----------



## Sedan (Sep 14, 2017)

*The Bucket Rider*
*Franz Kafka*

Coal all spent; the bucket empty; the shovel useless; the stove breathing out cold; the room freezing; the trees outside the window rigid, covered with rime; the sky a silver shield against anyone who looks for help from it. I must have coal; I cannot freeze to death; behind me is the pitiless stove, before me the pitiless sky, so I must ride out between them and on my journey seek aid from the coal dealer. But he has already grown deaf to ordinary appeals; I must prove irrefutably to him that I have not a single grain of coal left, and that he means to me the very sun in the firmament. I must approach like a beggar, who, with the death rattle already in his throat, insists on dying on the doorstep, and to whom the cook accordingly decides to give the dregs of the coffeepot; just so must the coal dealer, filled with rage, but acknowledging the command “Thou shalt not kill,” fling a shovelful of coal into bucket.

My mode of arrival must decide the matter; so I ride off on the bucket. Seated on the bucket, my hands on the handle, the simplest kind of bridle, I propel myself with difficulty down the stairs; but once downstairs my bucket ascends, superbly, superbly; camels humbly squatting on the ground do not rise with more dignity, shaking themselves under the sticks of their drivers. Through the hard‐frozen streets we go at a regular canter; often I am upraised as high as the first story of a house; never do I sink as low as the house doors. And at last I float at an extraordinary height above the vaulted cellar of the dealer, whom I see far below crouching over his table, where he is writing; he has opened the door to let out the excessive heat.

“Coal dealer!” I cry in a voice burned hollow by the frost and muffled in the cloud made by my breath, “please, coal dealer, give me a little coal. My bucket is so light that I can ride on it. Be kind. When I can I'll pay you.”

The dealer puts his hand to his ear. “Do I hear right?” he throws the question over his shoulder to his wife. “Do I hear right? A customer.”

“I hear nothing,” says his wife, breathing in and out peacefully while she knits on, her back pleasantly warmed by the heat.

“Oh yes, you must hear,” I cry. “It's me; an old customer; faithful and true; only without means at the moment.”

“Wife,” says the dealer, “it's someone, it must be; my ears can't have deceived me so much as that; it must be an old, a very old customer, that can move me so deeply.”

“What ails you, man?” says his wife, ceasing from her work for a moment and pressing her knitting to her bosom. “It's nobody, the street is empty, all our customers are provided for we could close down the shop for several days and take a rest.”

“But I'm sitting up here on the bucket,” I cry, and numb, frozen tears dim my eyes, “please look up here, just once; you'll see me directly; I beg you, just a shovelful; and if you give me more it'll make me so happy that I won't know what to do. All the other customers are provided for. Oh, if I could only hear the coal clattering into the bucket!”

“I'm coming,” says the coal dealer, and on his snort legs he makes to climb the steps of the cellar, but his wife is already beside him, holds him back by the arm and says: “You stay here; seeing you persist in your fancies I'll go myself. Think of the bad fit of coughing you had during the night. But for a piece of business, even if it's one you've only fancied in your head, you're prepared to forget your wife and child and sacrifice your lungs. I'll go.”

“Then be sure to tell him all the kinds of coal we have in stock! I'll shout out the prices after you.” “Right,” says his wife, climbing up to the street. Naturally she sees me at once. “Frau Coal Dealer,” cry, “my humblest greetings; just one shovelful of coal; here in my bucket; I'll carry it home myself. One shovelful of the worst you have. I'll pay you in full for it, of course, but not just now, not just now.” What a knell‐like sound the words “not just now” have, and how bewilderingly they mingle with the evening chimes that fall from the church steeple nearby!

“Well, what does he want?” shouts the dealer. “Nothing,” his wife shouts back, “there's nothing here; I see nothing, I hear nothing; only six striking, and now we must shut up the shop. The cold is terrible; tomorrow we'll likely have lots to do again.”

She sees nothing and hears nothing; but all the same she loosens her apron strings and waves her apron to waft me away. She succeeds, unluckily. My bucket has all the virtues of a good steed except powers of resistance, which it has not; it is too light; a woman's apron can make it fly through the air.

“You bad woman!” I shout back, while she, turning into the shop, half‐contemptuous, half‐reassured, flourishes her fist in the air. “You bad woman! I begged you for a shovelful of the worst coal and you would not give it me.” And with that I ascend into the regions of the ice mountains and am lost forever.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 14, 2017)

fly away ah ah ah
we will be warmed by the light .. I was not calm for a hundred years


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes he is.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Sep 21, 2017)

*Many people have told me ... making noise ... is ineffective ..

 

 

over time

 

my calculations are correct, even though I have not yet put the pipe outside, the temperature drops to the required values. Now the air conditioner works at full capacity. When I adjust normally ventilation, this will be a lot, it will work at low power.

 


to be continued....

 *


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 21, 2017)

Sedan said:


> *Many people have told me ... making noise ... is ineffective ..
> 
> View attachment 4014175
> 
> ...


Winter is coming... The nights are already cool here.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Winter is coming... The nights are already cool here.


here, and another paradox begins in the Soviet style.)) The heating season begins on October 15th. The thermostat is not in the heating batteries. The street is still around +15 Celsius. Listen further: even with open windows in the apartment at this time, the temperature is about 25 or more. Last November, just before the harvester, the temperature in the installation reached +37 Celsius.* in the country energy crisis!*

Winters in Ukraine are very mild. In fact, the temperature does not often drop below 0. There are also +10 in December. Even polar bears do not walk the streets, but hide in dens.)) There is a lot of snow, but for us, if it's more -10, it's already cold.)) Personally, I'm very sick of the cold, as it's not strange))


----------



## Sedan (Sep 22, 2017)

*Now, finally, let's talk about upgrading the "SDU Pegas". As we all understand, every time, the installation is getting closer and closer to perfection. And this time is no exception. I will definitely try to surprise you, and the result, with the same powers, will be much better, I already know for sure

Here is the first constructive change. Of the same materials, on the same principle ....

BUT....

Previously in the installation, I used a cone shaped screen. This I did because at the top is a weaker lamp, at the bottom more powerful.

This time I will use the screen in the form of a cylinder, in the middle, refracted into a cone. Thus, with the same materials as last time, BUT, with the help of simple manipulations, we increase the working volume of the screen by 10% minimum. That will allow me to place more branches in the installation, respectively, more inflorescences .......

 

Top image: "SDU Pegas"
The bottom figure: "SDU Pegas M"
Red: increased screen size due to refraction.


To be continued.........

*


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2017)

Sedan said:


> *Now, finally, let's talk about upgrading the "SDU Pegas". As we all understand, every time, the installation is getting closer and closer to perfection. And this time is no exception. I will definitely try to surprise you, and the result, with the same powers, will be much better, I already know for sure
> 
> Here is the first constructive change. Of the same materials, on the same principle ....
> 
> ...


Why not use two 600W lamps and have a uniformly sized cylinder?


----------



## Sedan (Sep 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Why not use two 600W lamps and have a uniformly sized cylinder?


Here then your compatriots will be right.)))) The fan will not blow two lamps of 600 watts ... In this case, you need a cool tube. And this glass is a loss of efficiency .. And the meaning is lost .. I strive for the ideal: the optimal cost is the maximum result ... I do not want the installation to work for nothing on some part ...


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Here then your compatriots will be right.)))) The fan will not blow two lamps of 600 watts ... In this case, you need a cool tube. And this glass is a loss of efficiency .. And the meaning is lost .. I strive for the ideal: the optimal cost is the maximum result ... I do not want the installation to work for nothing on some part ...


I've run three 1000W lights in a cylinder and it worked very well with a fan blowing up from the floor. If you have heat management problems this could be a limitation.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I've run three 1000W lights in a cylinder and it worked very well with a fan blowing up from the floor. If you have heat management problems this could be a limitation.


the temperature should be uniformly distributed over the entire area. A 600 watt lamp warms up to 350 degrees Celsius on the surface. To blow out the bottom 3X350 ........... what do you think, what is the temperature difference at the bottom ... and at the top at 1,5 a meter of height ... ....))) there will be no ideal, my friend ... and roots freeze in addition .. My installation will be completely germic from light and air .all inside .. is germic in 1.5 m3 .. the entrance is at the bottom, the outlet is at the top .... 1000 watts ..3 kg.......


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2017)

Sedan said:


> the temperature should be uniformly distributed over the entire area. A 600 watt lamp warms up to 350 degrees Celsius on the surface. To blow out the bottom 3X350 ........... what do you think, what is the temperature difference at the bottom ... and at the top at 1,5 a meter of height ... ....))) there will be no ideal, my friend ... and roots freeze in addition .. My installation will be completely germic from light and air .all inside .. is germic in 1.5 m3 .. the entrance is at the bottom, the outlet is at the top .... 1000 watts ..3 kg.......


My setup did very well. I ran a fan pushing air straight up. It circulated through the cylinder, out the top and then back to the bottom. Roots were not cold. The top was not too hot.

I also had good cooling in my room. Since I'm not in your place, I can't say what is best for you. I'm just asking questions.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> My setup did very well. I ran a fan pushing air straight up. It circulated through the cylinder, out the top and then back to the bottom. Roots were not cold. The top was not too hot.
> 
> I also had good cooling in my room. Since I'm not in your place, I can't say what is best for you. I'm just asking questions.







.....

Everything is normal, My Friend! ...

but there is another important key moment: the fact is that there are fewer branches at the top, and more down at the bottom ..))) You will not fill the grid completely! Bro, I want an ideal installation, without unnecessary extra space, too!






the top flowers are huge, they are less light, the upper ones are small, they are more ......... ideal, Bro .. equilibrium .. idyll


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2017)

Sedan said:


> .....
> 
> Everything is normal, My Friend! ...
> 
> but there is another important key moment: the fact is that there are fewer branches at the top, and more down at the bottom ..))) You will not fill the grid completely! Bro, I want an ideal installation, without unnecessary extra space, too!


I was able to train the plants to cover the entire cylinder. You may have smaller branches at the top due to the smaller lamp.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You may have smaller branches at the top due to the smaller lamp.


above added ..


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2017)

Sedan said:


> above added ..


You are working with extremely low light intensity. Even with two 1000W lamps in my cylinder, my watts per square foot value was only about 20, or 2000W for 8.92m². This is considered to be very low, others would use three times as much or even more!

I believe you will have better results near the top if you use a 600W lamp. I fear you are starving your plants for light.

Even now I'm using 900W of highly efficient COB LED light for 24ft², or 2.23m².


----------



## Sedan (Sep 22, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You are working with very low light intensity. Even with two 1000W lamps in my cylinder, my watts per square foot value was only about 20, or 2000W for 8.92m². This is considered to be very low, others would use three times as much or even more!
> 
> I believe you will have better results near the top if you use a 600W lamp. I fear you are starving your plants for light.
> 
> Even now I'm using 900W of highly efficient COB LED light for 24ft², or 2.23m².


I can put 600 right now .. I have ... but ..)))) I'll let you disagree, colleague, by trial error, I came to this conclusion. Maybe I'm wrong, of course.)) Time will tell how we are told.))

*firebird





*
We forgot that we are children, locking the soul in the body
We are sure that we must obey important uncles
Selling the soul in the clubs, breathing not weakly
We sleep and see dreams, how our mother caressed us

We do not need an answer, we need to cool down
Do not change our world useless running
And you're so close, our time is pouring
I need to forget myself or my heart breaks down

Stumbling, we lose sight and peace
Everyone will hide their smiles, but they will not say how it was
We can not hide, so that we can not see
It is not so easy to understand, but it's not insulting to us.

In the night, when all the stars light up on the fir-tree
I ask the dragon to be serious with me
In my little heart there is a big word
I want to live and become healthy again

I'm flying to heaven, embracing your neck
I see the planets, while the catheter in vienna
While I hear a voice while I see faces,
But the world leaves my firebird


----------



## Sedan (Sep 23, 2017)

Let me remind you, the temperature only day, as normalized, before this scaled for 35. So sorry for the рlant quality, the roots are toasted a little)). Large plants look worse, but I plan to transplant them today. And one more problem ... Elsa began to go pouring into pots. I still can not close the room at night, I have not yet brought the pipe out of the window. This morning I went in, and under Kush excavations .. Damn, it's insulting, the roots pounded the top. Well and gnaws them regularly. Thank God that auto does not touch .. surprisingly))

*Bamdat Fem*

  

*Crazy Kush Fem*

  

*To be continued..........*


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Let me remind you, the temperature only day, as normalized, before this scaled for 35. So sorry for the рlant quality, the roots are toasted a little)). Large plants look worse, but I plan to transplant them today. And one more problem ... Elsa began to go pouring into pots. I still can not close the room at night, I have not yet brought the pipe out of the window. This morning I went in, and under Kush excavations .. Damn, it's insulting, the roots pounded the top. Well and gnaws them regularly. Thank God that auto does not touch .. surprisingly))
> 
> *Bamdat Fem*
> 
> ...


The cat is digging in your soil and chewing on your plants?

That's a potential CATastrophe!


----------



## Sedan (Sep 23, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The cat is digging in your soil and chewing on your plants?
> 
> That's a potential CATastrophe!


never beat Elsa, today I shagged her neck only ... offended))), huddled in a corner, the whole day did not go out)) the character of cats is very interesting))


----------



## Sedan (Sep 23, 2017)

*Now, as promised, the standard procedure for transplanting plants, only this time, I used the classic method ... (because there were no pots with holes), pulling a huge plant out of the pot by the trunk .. Sweet even with two plants )))

    

do not pay attention, the plants grew among wolves))

    

Now the temperature is ideal

 

We will observe

 

to be continued....

*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 24, 2017)

*Hello America, Eurasia, Australia, Africa and everyone else who forgot!

Now, in contrast to those awful plants that were higher, I will show that we too can, despite the financial crisis and the temperature of about forty Celsius, grow a healthy plant !!

I'm sorry that I could only do one thing, because five would be difficult for me, because so it turned out, you just need to not leave with the plant, in which, of course, my wife helped me! Although the dynamics are not so strong, because of the heat, but still .. look:

So..

Crazy Kush auto fem SedanSeeds

chronology of events:

6 days

 

12 days

 

16 days transfer

 

17 days

 

19 days

  

22 days

  

27 days

 

not without small pests)))



*********************************


Because everything is indicative, everything will be indicative;

feeding:

in one day:

water + "Plagron power roots" 1 ml / l; or "Valagra viva" 2.5 ml / l

PF







now:

0.65 ml / l on my water comes out about 700 PРМ

input 700 PPM (0.5)

output 640 PPM (I prefer a small head, than a small overdose) - the ideal!

input рН 5.8

output рН 6.0 (if slightly up, it's better than a little down) - ideal

*************************************************

until all ...



to be continued...
*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## pop22 (Sep 24, 2017)

Or you can use 4 QB304. With the right driver, I'd put it up against any SE 1000w HPS. At 363 watts from the wall, it will definitely exceed a 600 watt HPS. Cost me about $500 to build.

Plants got out of control, but the potential is quite obvious:


 




ANC said:


> In stead of using 1000W HPS, one can use four 250W Bars with COBs in the center. In a north south west east formation.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 24, 2017)

pop22 said:


> Or you can use 4 QB304. With the right driver, I'd put it up against any SE 1000w HPS. At 363 watts from the wall, it will definitely exceed a 600 watt HPS. Cost me about $500 to build.
> 
> Plants got out of control, but the potential is quite obvious:
> 
> ...


The distant one resembles Curly Sue, from the film of the same name)) ... a little less nitrogen is needed .. drench water рН 6.5 well several times, let it dry and feed, at the rate ...left plants are starving ..

Bro, show me please, how do you dispose of these lamps? I understand from above? And what about the lower branches that are hidden under thick foliage? I would advise you to cut off large leaves to give strength to small ones..With this arrangement of lighting, the lower flowers develop very weakly, Bro! Need SCR... as it is called for you-I do not know))) Grid horizontal to push the upper and lower light .. and krupnub foliage to break, of course .. Once again, Bro: LED is better than the sodium lamp, but place it to was the same result, in a circle, it is not possible yet !!!.......... at least for 500, at least for 1000 dollars ..


----------



## pop22 (Sep 24, 2017)

But they work well for flat, vertical scrogs. My grow could have been much better and I know it, had to many outside issues to keep it under control, do proper defoliation etc. But I just wanted to show the growth potential, not my lack of proper plant maintenance lol.

And strip lights assembled into and octagon shape would work for a circular scrog IMO.



Sedan said:


> The distant one resembles Curly Sue, from the film of the same name)) ... a little less nitrogen is needed .. drench water рН 6.5 well several times, let it dry and feed, at the rate ...left plants are starving ..
> 
> Bro, show me please, how do you dispose of these lamps? I understand from above? And what about the lower branches that are hidden under thick foliage? I would advise you to cut off large leaves to give strength to small ones..With this arrangement of lighting, the lower flowers develop very weakly, Bro! Need SCR... as it is called for you-I do not know))) Grid horizontal to push the upper and lower light .. and krupnub foliage to break, of course .. Once again, Bro: LED is better than the sodium lamp, but place it to was the same result, in a circle, it is not possible yet !!!.......... at least for 500, at least for 1000 dollars ..


----------



## Sedan (Sep 24, 2017)

pop22 said:


> But they work well for flat, vertical scrogs. My grow could have been much better and I know it, had to many outside issues to keep it under control, do proper defoliation etc. But I just wanted to show the growth potential, not my lack of proper plant maintenance lol.
> 
> And strip lights assembled into and octagon shape would work for a circular scrog IMO.


Yes, I agree that plants with very good potential .. BUT .. in the end, with top lighting, only the top flowers will be mature in the end! The lower ones receive less light, as a consequence, the flowers are undersized and small ... It's technologically wrong!

if you put in a cycle of three to 600 LED in vertical installation, then it will be slightly more than 1X600 sodium lamp .. is there any difference?

PS as you can not understand that if there was an LED in the nature, illuminating in a circle, then I would have bought it, although it costs 500 - science is more important to me. But for now ... alas, there is no such technology ...


----------



## Sedan (Sep 24, 2017)

*created by the stars*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 25, 2017)

At 4.30 am on the site, the alarm went off, and a rapid reaction team immediately left for the site. In hot pursuit, the perpetrator was detained, and placed in a temporary detention facility before the start of the proceedings. A criminal case was opened on the fact of hooliganism, qualified as an act of vandalism and desecration of the shrine in an extremely cynical form.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 25, 2017)

Kharkоv City))). 

So here in the streets we go by cars


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 26, 2017)

Sedan said:


> At 4.30 am on the site, the alarm went off, and a rapid reaction team immediately left for the site. In hot pursuit, the perpetrator was detained, and placed in a temporary detention facility before the start of the proceedings. A criminal case was opened on the fact of hooliganism, qualified as an act of vandalism and desecration of the shrine in an extremely cynical form.
> 
> View attachment 4016369


LOLOLOLOL

CATastrophe averted!

I caught my cat doing the same thing... After the fact.

What sort of alarm did you use?


----------



## Sedan (Sep 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> What sort of alarm did you use?









red inscription "Alarm"))))






there is no time to make an exit in the window, while in the corridor. When I do in the window, the room will be locked.))


----------



## Sedan (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Sep 26, 2017)

Let it be for now




)))


----------



## Sedan (Sep 28, 2017)

*In recent days, the temperature in our city has fallen. As happens in our region, immediately and the humidity dropped sharply. If earlier I had more or less tolerable humidity, with the system running, now the mark has approached the critical one.*

* *

*Now, I have the opportunity to bring the microclimate closer to the installation, theoretically, as much as possible to the ideal **in any season*


* *

*Now let's see how it looks in practice..........*



*************************************************************


*While in the installation the most boring period. The plants gradually fill the grid. Ahead of the transfer to greater volume of soil, and of course, most importantly, this is the manufacture, or rather the modernization of the SDU Pegas. Right now, I still have a little time left, I will finish the web site, and I will intensively work on the reconstruction of the installation. Free time is not enough to cover the entire volume conceived at a time *

*To be continued.................*


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 28, 2017)

Slow down the rate of air exchange in your growing space. This will allow the plants to raise RH.

Be careful not to slow it down too much, because it will deplete the available CO2.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Slow down the rate of air exchange in your growing space. This will allow the plants to raise RH.
> 
> Be careful not to slow it down too much, because it will deplete the available CO2.


Thanks, Bro, for the advice! Yesterday, slightly experimenting with the air flow, came here to this result: Without a humidifier 15% moisture. With humidifier:

 
Let it be for now. Further, of course, I will improve the conditions, due to the tightness of the installation.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 29, 2017)

Additional humidity will also work to stabilize temperature.

This is a huge problem here in Colorado, where altitude is high- 1525m, and RH is normally very low, often below 20%. It gets worse in winter because heating cold air means that RH falls a great deal.

Reducing airflow raises RH and stabilizes air temperatures by adding air mass.

A humidifier is a good solution; lots of plant mass is even better!


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2017)

Make sure to calibrate that meter's humidity range.
Wrapping it a warm moist towel for a while should push the reading to 100%, it should be more accurate after that.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 29, 2017)

ANC said:


> Make sure to calibrate that meter's humidity range.
> Wrapping it a warm moist towel for a while should push the reading to 100%, it should be more accurate after that.


Great video!


----------



## Sedan (Sep 30, 2017)

ANC said:


> Make sure to calibrate that meter's humidity range.
> Wrapping it a warm moist towel for a while should push the reading to 100%, it should be more accurate after that.


Bro, I can hardly imagine my life at a height of 1500 m above sea level)) I've been in the mountains, it's even difficult to breathe there somehow)) I must get used to it for a long time, probably.



ANC said:


> Make sure to calibrate that meter's humidity range.
> Wrapping it a warm moist towel for a while should push the reading to 100%, it should be more accurate after that.


Hi bro!!

I drip a day with water with a pulyzer. Yes, at first the humidity rises to 80-90%, and then gradually falls to the required level. Now I use the humidifier. One of these days I will buy another sensor to regulate the temperature and humidity throughout the area evenly. Now I have slightly leveled the balance, now I have such indicators:

 

A little later you are waiting for a short review, it will be interesting))


----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2017)

I've never had much luck with humidifiers, I have one that works with steam, and the ones that use high-frequency transducers just break in a short time, even with distilled water.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 30, 2017)

ANC said:


> I've never had much luck with humidifiers, I have one that works with steam, and the ones that use high-frequency transducers just break in a short time, even with distilled water.


Steam does not triple me, Bro, it's a rise in temperature. Ultrasonic to me, the manufacturer's warranty is 1 year. It costs $ 20, we have. For a year, he will pay himself ten times, Bro)


****************************************************************

*Now, especially for you !! I ordered from my supplier a 400-watt sodium lamp from the USA. Two lamps cost me $ 22 for a piece,( for the same price, I take Philips Green Power from him), even visually it is clear that the spectrum is correct, they shine noticeably brighter than my old Philips.

 * 

*Now we will observe ..*


----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2017)

Good luck with that, I have not had any. I find those cheap ones so bad, that when I need one, I make sure to buy spare diaphragms when I buy the mister.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 30, 2017)

ANC said:


> Good luck with that, I have not had any. I find those cheap ones so bad, that when I need one, I make sure to buy spare diaphragms when I buy the mister.


It's important to have spare diaphragms. If you tear one, you wouldn't want to risk impregnating anyone.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 30, 2017)

*Now a small overview of my garden. More detailed will be a little later, do not worry! What can I say in general: after the appearance of new useful gadgets, plants begin to change. Yellow leaves replace completely healthy new ones, which creates an unprecedented contrast. And only a few days passed. In this regard, the advice, if you allow: the growers, watch the temperature and humidity in your box, try to keep them in the norm, and, in addition to proper nutrition and lighting, you will add a very necessary aspect that will allow you to exceed your results , in the quantity and quality of the final product 

Crazy Kush auto fem ..

 *

* 



Bamdat Fem


 

Bermuda Fem*

* *

*Crazy Kush Fem

 *

*Lara Fem*

* *

*to be continued...*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2017)

The Bermuda Fem needs more magnesium.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 30, 2017)

ANC said:


> The Bermuda Fem needs more magnesium.


Bro, everything will be ... as they say you have OK))))















***********************************************************************************





..
you are very surprised to learn that this is)))

Bro, I said that only to depart begin!!

This is Bermuda, the top that has grown since then :

30,09,17/17:03 Ukraine time




what do you say is not enough?))


----------



## Sedan (Sep 30, 2017)

*Crazy Kush Fem

*
the work of my friend and student from the south of Russia





*































another work of my student from Russia






*


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 30, 2017)

You're a teacher too, I see. It is our biggest calling, to pass the knowledge on.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You're a teacher too, I see. It is our biggest calling, to pass the knowledge on.


Yes, Bro, you're absolutely right! In my understanding, the meaning of human life: leave a trace, so that others follow this trail, followed by others ........ I have already been in the subject for more than three years. I really fell ill with this culture. I found the light in it, the way to the truth. Now I want to instill this understanding of youth, which in the majority, goes through life blind, led by a corrupted society.

The work of my friend and student from Tatarstan.


----------



## 420x024 (Oct 1, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Bro, Thank you from Soul!
> You do not say so ....))) shorter
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't even from a hard place. But I heavily fuck with this music you repost always. Good shit bratan


----------



## Sedan (Oct 2, 2017)

420x024 said:


> I ain't even from a hard place. But I heavily fuck with this music you repost always. Good shit bratan


















The song of those who lived for the soul,
Those who have not seen knives behind their backs ..
Sharing fear who remained in the shadows,
God forgive you mother save!

Lovely home dear cute house,
On a damp earth I would go as a bee-hanger,
Under the open sky to break the bridges,
How can we spare and forgive without them !!!

I want to live we want to live,
With those who did not get the knives from their pockets!
I want to live we want to live,
Do not leave those who have not lived ..

It's cold when the rain in the heart,
Where are you waiting for my sun!
Bursting off the shower, you go back to us,
All this in a dream, but I do not believe in dreams ..

Why should not everyone live?
The fact that you can not know in your head,
Hug us even if you are not,
We are with you everywhere among these planets!
I want to live we want to live,
With those who did not get the knives from their pockets!
I want to live we want to live,
Do not leave those who have not lived ..


And everyone should know about how to live and loved ones,
During the hassles of hammering at all and being close to them,
All life is one story of fate, each covered,
And we will remember all who were dying of death ...
Embrace me, even if you are not with us, how can it be difficult without you to live ..
Embrace me, even if you are not with us, how can it be difficult without you to live


----------



## Sedan (Oct 2, 2017)

*Now, as promised, the review in detail:



As we see, in new conditions, and with more careful care, plants are gaining strength at a rapid pace. There is nothing more to say, see for yourself:

Bermuda fem SedanSeeds

  

Lara Fem SedanSeeds

  

Further more...

 
 

until all..

 
 

To be continued......

*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 3, 2017)

*Now my wife will demonstrate a masterclass on plucking leaves, and tying the branches to the net, with the help of clerical rubber bands and linen clothespins. Does, solely by hand, no scissors

Not without the help of Elsa, of course ....*

 

*Bamdat Fem*

before

 

after

 


*Crazy Kush Fem*

before

 

after

 

plucked leaves

 

*While all*

 

 

 



*To be continued....*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 3, 2017)

"sins of my youth do not remember my Lord". 


a song about the life of young people in the 90's in troubled times of chaos and economic instability, I experienced this period too, prison and family stopped me, otherwise it would be unknown to me ...


----------



## Sedan (Oct 5, 2017)

*Today I finally got a sensor, and I can definitely determine the exact temperature and humidity in the installation near the lower lamp and the top one.

After some manipulation, I managed to equalize the temperature and humidity to such ranges

downcast

 
up

 

Now I will put a little more powerful fan of the bottom blowing, then, the temperature will almost equal, according to my calculations. I have a fan more powerful. In the near future I will connect it, and everything will become clear)))

 

And when the installation is airtight, I'm sure there will not be any problems with comparing the temperatures at the top and bottom, !!

To be continued............


*


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 5, 2017)

I used a big fan, 76cm diameter. It pushed a good volume of air up from the bottom and out the top. It also lifted CO2 from the floor in the process.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I used a big fan, 76cm diameter. It pushed a good volume of air up from the bottom and out the top. It also lifted CO2 from the floor in the process.


Yes, Bro, I need a more powerful fan. Now I have a household 50 cm diameter, 50 watts of power. If I put on 70 watts, the question will be settled. Only here is one problem. Humidity will fall ... All the same, in the future, I want to solve this problem due to its germicity. There is a potential. I closed the installation more tightly with the screen, now I have the figures: at the top of 28.4 with 40%. below 27.0 С. 46%.

Because my life credo: do not waste extra power if you can manage without them. Then there will be still strength for something))))

Everything, now I have time to do installation. A few years, because of lack of money, I stamped on the spot, but still, I did.))) 

This is not advertising, you still do not understand Russian)))

http://sedanseeds.com/


----------



## Sedan (Oct 8, 2017)

*Now some information from my garden.

Literally the day before yesterday, defoliation was once again done. Please note, weeks have not passed yet. And the plants are not yet transplanted into a large soil, all the main development is yet to come.

Photo of the trimming of leaves

before





after



Plants after the equalization of humidity and temperature, I, as expected, completely satisfied.

A short review:

(two days after pruning)










Auto Kush
*

*

Since the main and priority task is completed, the website is ready, now my hands are untied, and I can tightly engage in the modernization of the "SDU Pegas". Here, as expected ,. and the fun begins that I want to tell you.*

*To be continued.......................*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 8, 2017)

*The diameter of the bottom: 1.2 m.

through 70 cm, narrowing into a cone.

The top diameter is 0.8 m.

 *

*to be continued...*


----------



## lukio (Oct 9, 2017)

nice little up in here. great stuff!


----------



## Sedan (Oct 14, 2017)

lukio said:


> nice little up in here. great stuff!


Thank you, Bro!

*************************************
Yesterday I bought a metal profile and hardware, I will collect a frame for installation on the weekend. Yesterday, I received a parcel. Because on the top lamp I had a Chinese throttle , for greater efficiency, I decided to spend a little bit and bought this kind of thing.

 

 


Now I'll take care of it, I'll get stuffing, and I'll throw out the lamp myself, I already have three of them lying around. This lamp, together with the starter, the capacitor and the throttle, cost me .... 15 $


----------



## Sedan (Oct 14, 2017)

*A short review on Crazy Kush

Crazy Kush Fem

 


Crazy Kush auto fem


 

to be continued.....

*


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 14, 2017)

How's your vertical grow coming along?


----------



## Sedan (Oct 14, 2017)

Let it be for now. But I am very much delayed by the reconstruction of the installation. This is not an easy and quick task .. and the plants grow at a tremendous pace, and I have yet another transfer to a larger volume. I'll cut the branches mercilessly. I have not yet decided on the technique. There will be, something like Maine linings ...



this is two plants)))


----------



## Sedan (Oct 16, 2017)

*A small surveyor on the sativa varieties of my garden.

Lara Fem and Bermuda Fem.

As far as we can remember, very recently these plants were in a deplorable state, but after I leveled the humidity and temperature, it can already be said with certainty that the plants are completely healthy, and went into growth. That for me not so, since. will have to cut a lot of branches, because as far as I know, Bermuda blossoms very long and it's already in bloom, you have to continue to weave ...


         

Auto today for the first time fed for color:

PF 1g / l, 1000 PPM was obtained, because, at the pre-pouring with water, 700 PPM was shown at the output, this is very small, for such a period, and I fed 0.8 g / l PF before that.

*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 16, 2017)

*Upper lamp

 

Lower lamp

 *


----------



## Sedan (Oct 16, 2017)

Do you remember that girl from Surgut (the far east of Russia)? Her work is now:









I think the technique reminds you something)) .. or not?))


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 16, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Do you remember that girl from Surgut (the far east of Russia)? Her work is now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't remember this girl.

What would it remind me of?


----------



## Sedan (Oct 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I don't remember this girl.
> 
> What would it remind me of?


previously I showed her works. You just do not remember. This box is a 60x80 frame with a height of 1.6 m. Light 2Х400 watts, sodium lamps, two plants .... a grid ..


----------



## Sedan (Oct 18, 2017)

A few photos


----------



## Sedan (Oct 18, 2017)

Elsa. 2 months vega, one day .. at home))) 2016 June


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 18, 2017)

Here's my Bella when she was a baby;


----------



## Sedan (Oct 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Here's my Bella when she was a baby;



these are our true friends))


**********************************************


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 19, 2017)

Sedan said:


> these are our true friends))
> 
> 
> **********************************************


This one is my truest friend;


----------



## Sedan (Oct 19, 2017)

Gray days passed by black stripes
I remember how you braided in the morning in braids
A bright speck on the cloth of life is my bunches
You were always the most delicious
Falling ace play, since the fate of such
Jar to the bottom of the dope, do not be sorry
Tomorrow again, fight, brother
Write a letter for that guy, okay?
Stegree my love Lord
She's cool there, but here
Where is the square meter of the bullet
It is hotter than the sun, baked in July
Louder than ringing, bell, my pain
War is a board game, again cards.
that's enough
I know you would like to have a son for me
But very different dreams have cooled my wet back
And instead of tango, my feet wash the waters of the Ganges
Deep, deep.
I saw bullets that were bowed to the ground of the head.
I know the word that I can divide the world equally
*Choose a side, choose a side,
Choose a side ...*





.


----------



## gr865 (Oct 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> This one is my truest friend;
> View attachment 4029034


Has a look on his face like the Sloth in Ice Age, LOL
cute puppy


----------



## Sedan (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Oct 19, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Has a look on his face like the Sloth in Ice Age, LOL
> cute puppy


Dogs, the most devoted friends!


----------



## gr865 (Oct 19, 2017)

prefer over people, LOL


----------



## Sedan (Oct 19, 2017)

The base is ready, now it remains to bind and install


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 19, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Has a look on his face like the Sloth in Ice Age, LOL
> cute puppy


He was in the middle of losing his balance when I took the pic lol

He's a 13 year old puppy...

Now curled up and sleeping in my lap.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 23, 2017)

*This weekend was especially cheerful for me))) For two nights I slept quite a bit. Yesterday in the 4th leg, today at 7.30 ... blew up ... and to work)))

But the effort did not seem in vain. What I planned, then, practically it turns out. The main part of the installation is already done. The outer shell remains, but it is not so terrible that it was necessary to survive))) ...

A small sketch in the details. You will understand everything yourself .

...

          *


----------



## Sedan (Oct 23, 2017)

*until all .... BUT .. further will be much more interesting ...*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 23, 2017)

*And now I will show you


S. Cropping from Sedan:




)))

*
* *

*Gently knead with fingers until crunch




*

* *

*bend, pull with elastic*

* *
*all is ready!!*

*Tomorrow we begin to braid horizontal ..

 

To be continued..*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 24, 2017)

*And now the long-awaited original garter of plants in the "CDU Pegas M", a master class, performed by my wife:

    
To be continued.........*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 24, 2017)

and now the question of backfilling))) what is better and thicker, below Philips or the American lamp at the top?)))

  

a rhetorical question.............. 

Very soon I will change the lamp for the same power, you will see the difference!


----------



## Sedan (Oct 24, 2017)

*Now, as promised, the original horizontal garter for the "SDU Pegas M"

in the performance .. well, you understand ..))

          

To be continued...........*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm a soldier 
I haven't slept in five years 
And I have dark circles under my eyes 
Haven't seen them myself 
But so I've been told 
I'm a soldier 
And I have no head (*) 
They have beated it off with their boots 
Yo-o-o, commander shouts 
Commander's mouth is teared open 
Because a grenade... 
White cotton wool 
Red cotton won't heal a soldier 

I'm a soldier 
Unborn child of war 
I'm a soldier 
Mom, take care of my wounds 
I'm a soldier 
Soldier of a country forgotten by God 
I'm a hero 
Tell me of which novel 

Oh..oooh.. 

I'm a soldier 
It vexes me when I have only one bullet left 
It's either me or him 
The last wagon 
Moonshine 
There are millions of us 
In the UN 

I'm a soldier 
And I know my job 
My job is to shoot 
So that the bullet doesn't miss 
The ennemy's body 
This reggae is for you Mother-War 
Are you happy now? 

I'm a soldier 

I'm a soldier 
Unborn child of war 
I'm a soldier 
Mom, take care of my wounds 
I'm a soldier 
Soldier of a country forgotten by God 
I'm a hero 
Tell me of which novel 

(in English) 
I'm a sol-dier I'm a sol-dier 
I'm a sol-dier I'm a sol-dier 
I'm a sol-dier sol-dier 
sol-dier-dja 

I'm a soldier 
Unborn child of war 
I'm a soldier 
Mom, take care of my wounds 
I'm a soldier 
Soldier of a country forgotten by God 
I'm a hero 
Tell me of which novel


----------



## Sedan (Oct 24, 2017)

*Sweetest Perfection*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Nov 2, 2017)

*Sublimation of the soul into space, with a capacity of two meters of cubic ...


 

         *

*to be continued............*


----------



## gr865 (Nov 2, 2017)

Again you impress me Sedan!
Love the idea of Monster Cropping those plants and laying them down, have done something similar outdoors, the plant at the end of flower had the tallest bud at 15" tall most were around 12" but it was 6' long and 6' wide. Of course I never Monster Cropped, I just laid the plant over and tied it down. 

GR


----------



## Sedan (Nov 3, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Again you impress me Sedan!
> Love the idea of Monster Cropping those plants and laying them down, have done something similar outdoors, the plant at the end of flower had the tallest bud at 15" tall most were around 12" but it was 6' long and 6' wide. Of course I never Monster Cropped, I just laid the plant over and tied it down.
> 
> GR


*There are no boundaries for perfection!!!
*


----------



## Sedan (Nov 3, 2017)

*Crazy Kush Auto Fem

   
*


----------



## Sedan (Nov 8, 2017)

Тranslate is not necessary, Bros, everything is clear .. international language esperanto


----------



## Sedan (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Nov 10, 2017)

*As I said many times before, for more performance, I fill the revision opening of the installation with an auto. During the work of the main cycle, I have time to mature two plants auto.
So this time, seeing that my AutoKush is slowly coming to the flash. Therefore, I measure out about three weeks. This is just the time that the young plant will be under white light. And later, as soon as I cut the auto Kush, immediately, along with the transplant, a new auto will replace it ...

The process, as always, is the same, and as always to the horror is simple.))

We take a glass of water. (I took the purchased PН7 / PPM150). And we sink our grain there.

  

We are waiting for him when he sinks. I, as a rule, leave for the night in a dark, cool place ...

The next procedure is trimming the leaves ..

  

To be continued.....
*


----------



## Sedan (Nov 11, 2017)

*Looking at the next day in a glass, we see that the seed has sunk. Now it's time to send it to germination.

 
For this, as always, we use wadded disks (not flavored !!!!!!!!!!!!)) and only clean water, the one that was in the cup, where the grain drowned !!!

 

We put the grain between the disks

 

Fill with water so that the discs are completely filled!

 

Now it's very simple: hold carefully the disks with grain, and turn the container over. We are waiting for the water to drain off.

 

All!!!! This procedure, at this time of the year, I do once a day! Another time when you spill, gently with a toothpick, stir the grain with a tail from place to place, so that the root does not grow into cotton wool.

 

If the grain is alive, it MUST be carried out from 1 to 7+ days. The main patience and do not fuss.

To be continued..............................*


----------



## Sedan (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Lite (Nov 11, 2017)

i want you to kidnap me


----------



## Sedan (Nov 13, 2017)

No, Sist, we do not do this, it's more practiced in Asia, they have their own jihad there. And we, single cases of people who have seen enough Hollywood movies.)) I remember there was a case in the late 90's: a group of 18-year-old boys stole a businessman's son in the suburbs, put him in the basement, and began to demand a ransom. The police, in such cases, work clearly.
Did you hear the NKVD? A lot of the police left from those methods !! They plan a circle of suspects, take them all at once, without understanding it. Tortured. And what do you think? Two weeks later, the guys in the hackey-colored clothes, hung with weapons, with the inscription "Police" on their backs, pulled out those 18 year old guys from the cellar, along with the kidnapped child !!!

Criminals were scared more than the victim))). They were given 8 years, the leader (the mother of one of the criminals !!) was sentenced to 12 years in prison.

So, I think you will not like you in captivity with us)))


********************************************

*It's been two days*
*











 *

*we see that the root is healthy ... because white, without black spots, then we are doing everything right ......... We also see that the plant is strong, because it knocked off the helmet itself, means the aspiration is excessive )))

To be continued....*


----------



## Sedan (Nov 16, 2017)

*this is how the airflow into the installation looks like. Everything else is germic ...

   





*


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2017)

Lite said:


> i want you to kidnap me


Some of our tribes require men to pay lobola to the family of a new bride (they also can have many wives legally).
Sometimes if the boyfriend is poor, he would "kidnap" (not really, they run away together) the girl. After they played some crotch cricket a delegation is sent to negotiate a much lower price for the now, damaged goods.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 17, 2017)

ANC said:


> Some of our tribes require men to pay lobola to the family of a new bride (they also can have many wives legally).
> Sometimes if the boyfriend is poor, he would "kidnap" (not really, they run away together) the girl. After they played some crotch cricket a delegation is sent to negotiate a much lower price for the now, damaged goods.







Bro, I'm already married 20years))), we have polygamy prohibited by law)))

In the Asian part of the former Soviet Union, where the Koran is honored, there is such a custom: I had a business associate from Turkmenistan. When he got married, his parents must choose, and necessarily with dowry. She must be a virgin-this is checked on the wedding night. Elder is present at the meeting, near the house waiting for invited to the wedding.
When there is sexual intercourse, the elder proudly takes out the sheet, stained with blood, to show the public. People are happy, it means everything is ok, the wedding celebration begins. But my companion, unfortunately, used the blood of a ram. The elder received a bribe !! The Eastern people honor the Koran!


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2017)

Our president currently has 4 wives and a few divorced ones.
We the taxpayer get to pay for all of them plus his 21 children.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 17, 2017)

The scripture says: a divorced woman is a whore !! A man who is going to betrayal is a sinner and a traitor! So I was brought up !! But, no one fulfills the covenants of the wise! And the East is a wise land !! There they decided on the mind to justify their sin, you can have many wives, how much you can feed, and do with them what you want! After all, you are strong))) Beat her, humiliate, everything is allowed from above !!

As for Europe, and later, America, the woman took a more comfortable position !! For it must fight at the chivalric tournaments. Probably in Europe, women are a bit smarter that they allowed men to humiliate themselves like that !! All lyrics and poetry is in essence, the desire to take hold of a woman !! No more!! And when you took possession of it, then you are not interested in it, and you sing the same shit to other women who give it, that it is sincere and from the heart. But in fact, a man just tired of the one that is with him, and he wants another !!

According to our wild customs, you do not need to steal anyone, they line up in the nightclubs, look to you in the purse, if it's fat, then whoever you are, maybe Stevie Vander or Stallone's mom, anyway, this girl is yours for the night! !! More horsepower under the hood .. and drove .. straight to paradise, a couple more piculley colorful with pictures, finally a buzz ...ecstasy))

It's much easier in our wild forest, Bro !!


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2017)

I have a great wife, we have been together for more than 20 years.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 17, 2017)

ANC said:


> I have a great wife, we have been together for more than 20 years.


family is the main balance that keeps us in this cruel world! Gives us strength to resist temptations and mistakes! If the family has hypocrisy, then this is not a family !! IMHO

When you are alone

speech about Ukraine war and how it was sold and fucked sent)))







I want to emigrate to Canada, there is a large Ukrainian diaspora, can not die of hunger))), there may still be people on this earth))))))


----------



## Sedan (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2017)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4044594 View attachment 4044595 View attachment 4044596 View attachment 4044597 View attachment 4044598 View attachment 4044599


Canada can use your skills.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2017)

ANC said:


> I have a great wife, we have been together for more than 20 years.


You are a truly fortunate man. Never let her forget that.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Canada can use your skills.


I just hope so. After all, not to sit with an outstretched hand, you need to be something useful to your country. To my country, I do not want to be useful !! What the government of my state is doing is a crime against humanity, they need the Nürnberg process !!! And in Canada, I can grow marijuana for medical purposes, develop technology. And I'll know for sure !!! I will not bring harm to my actions to any person, only benefit! And this, I believe, is something worth living for and dying for. And here, I gradually turn into a soulless beast, and all my talent, I waste on aggression, so as not to eat me !! They are the same government, and its lackeys, who are trying to take away the last from me all the time !!

********************************************************

*Now I will show the process of caring for the plant. For one plant, my wife spent 2.5 hours. It is not an easy task, and only a hardworking one can do.))*

 


*Now another 2.5 hours))*

   
*to be continued....*


----------



## Sedan (Nov 20, 2017)

*Now a little about the work that we did with my wife for the weekend. I counted approximately: on caring for the plants, we spent about seven hours in total for two days !!

Now, what has been done:

The leaves are finally cut off on all plants.

It's only from Bermuda foliage:

  

In order to fill the entire grid space, today we had to do the following manipulations:


Bermuda and Lara, were bent counter-clockwise.

    

Thus, we have formed a void here:

 

And a bit of free space here:

 

Now we wait until these voids are filled almost, and can safely be translated into bloom

this is my ............. MONSTRA)))






 

I managed to get close to the ideal, due to the correct ventilation setting:

 

To be continued.........*


----------



## Sedan (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Nov 23, 2017)

*America, I congratulate you on the holiday! Wish you all the best!! 

Do not offend anyone just, please !!)))*


----------



## Sedan (Nov 23, 2017)

*Crazy Kush auto fem SedanSeeds*
*
    *


----------



## Sedan (Nov 24, 2017)

*BALLAD OF FIGHTING 
Vladimir Vysotsky 197...


1
Alongside of night prayers by flickering candles,
Among trophies of war and among peaceful camps,
There lived bookish kids, unaware of battles,
Giving way to despair out of trifling mishaps.

Flocked in gangs, always vexed with the status in life,
Up to scrapes, up to deadly insults did we fight.
Nonetheless, mothers patched up our garments on time,
Whereas we swallowed books, getting drunk on the line.
2
Sweaty forelocks adhered to perspiring brows,
Guts enjoyed sinking feeling from beautiful words,
Our heads would wheel round from the smell of a row,
Emanating from pages of old, yellowed scrolls.

And, unversed in warfare, to conceive did we try, 
Still mistaking a howl for a bellicose cry,
The conundrum of order, the use of confines,
Fighting chariots clank and the gist of a fight.
3
And in cauldrons of slaughters and riots of yore,
There’s a great deal of food for our hungry young brains.
Roles of Judases, cowards, pretenders, informers
We intended for foes in our childish war games,

Whereas, quick in a chase on a villain’s hot trail,
Pledging ardor in love for most beautiful dames,
Showing care for our kin and appeasing our friends,
Roles of positive heroes we meant for ourselves.
4
In a dreamland for keeps, you cannot hide away.
Age of pranks is so short, there’s pain all around.
Do your best to unclench lifeless palms of the dead,
Taking over their steel from fight-weary arms.

Now assay, having wielded an as yet heated sword,
Having put armors on, what's for what, what's for what;
Put to test, if you’re a coward or a minion of fate,
And aspire to make out how a proper fight tastes.
5
And as soon as a brother-in-arms, struck, falls by,
And as soon as, deploring your first loss, you wail,
And as soon as you feel as if skinned, by surprise,
‘Cause a friend of yours rather than you has been slain,

You will know you have learnt, comprehended and sensed
By the sneer of a visor, a fierce grin of death,
Fraud and villainy – note how their faces are coarse,
And as usual, coffins and crows afterwards.
6
If you haven’t picked meat off a blade, not a bite,
If you’ve been watching haughtily, twiddling your thumbs, 
If you haven’t engaged a vile boor in a fight,
Then you’ve been neither here nor there in this life.

But if, cutting your way with an ancestor’s sword,
You have taken good note of your tears’ bitter taste,
If you’ve learnt, in a vehement fight, what is what,
Then essential books, in your childhood, you read...
*




*
          

To be continued...*


----------



## Sedan (Nov 24, 2017)

*6 days ago:
*






*Today:*



*As we can see, emptiness grows, and in the next week or two, I plan to translate for flowering.

Сontinue.





*


----------



## Sedan (Nov 29, 2017)

*Crazy Kush fem Sedan Seeds



The work of my friend from Ukraine.*

 

*There are four plants. And it looks as if it's one. Is not it?*


----------



## Sedan (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Frajola (Nov 30, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Yes, Bro, you're absolutely right! In my understanding, the meaning of human life: leave a trace, so that others follow this trail, followed by others ........ I have already been in the subject for more than three years. I really fell ill with this culture. I found the light in it, the way to the truth. Now I want to instill this understanding of youth, which in the majority, goes through life blind, led by a corrupted society.
> 
> The work of my friend and student from Tatarstan.


....we can not see the pictures, why?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 1, 2017)

Frajola said:


> ....we can not see the pictures, why?


because I became a fox, Bro




)))


----------



## Sedan (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Dec 1, 2017)

*Now it's time that nothing is happening in the garden. The grid is almost overgrown, a week later I will translate for flowering.

        
*
*To be continued...*

* *


----------



## Sedan (Dec 2, 2017)

*In this place of installation, there will be a humidifier.

 

He will work like this:

 *


----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2017)

Does your wife help trimming the bud?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 2, 2017)

ANC said:


> Does your wife help trimming the bud?



Cropping leaves, training plants, watering, manicure and trimming buds, after harvest, my wife is haiming exclusively. I am engaged in plant monitoring, fertilizer preparation, follow the microclimate in the installation, and the technical side-lighting, fans, humidifiers .... useful advice to the wife)))


----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2017)

My wife doesn't use cannabis, so I feel a bit guilty roping her in.
We have like a little growers collective, so I didn't have to trim any buds except my outdoor plants


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2017)

Sedan said:


> *In this place of installation, there will be a humidifier.
> 
> View attachment 4051773
> 
> ...


I suggest placing the fan downstream of the water wicking material.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 2, 2017)

ANC said:


> My wife doesn't use cannabis, so I feel a bit guilty roping her in.
> We have like a little growers collective, so I didn't have to trim any buds except my outdoor plants


And it's not surprising, Bro! As far as I remember, your wife is Slav. And to Europe, it seems to me, massively, the culture of marijuana, has penetrated relatively recently, along with the movement of the hippies. 
As far as we know, eastern and western cultures vary radically, with regard to religion and mentality. If the excavation of the burials of the pharaohs who died five thousand years nahad, in the sarcophagus, except for household items and jewelry, was found hash!
What can I say, literally in the 80s, in our USSR, if you were stopped by a policeman on the street, and you had full pockets of marijuana ... the policeman did not know what it was and let it go.
Then the "Iron Curtain" fell, marijuana made its way into our region (middle 80s). And the emptiness in the knowledge of this wonderful culture, filled the Soviet propaganda. As for us, of course, the propaganda of the system is the determining factor of the overwhelming number of citizens of this country.
In our criminal legislation, marijuana stands on a par with such drugs as heroin, methamphetamine, cocaine, and is defined as a heavy drug !! No matter what you have in your pocket, a syringe with methamphetamine or 2 grams of staff, the prison term is one.
In our country, up to now, 80-90% of the population think marijuana is a dangerous drug, even my friends who smoke are afraid sometimes to get into dependence !!! I laugh at them, because when I was young and stupid, I tried everything .. almost all the drugs.
And it immediately made me understand how much propaganda is false, because I saw how people are drinking, what a system of stupid sheep is just needed !!! And marijuana makes you wiggle the brain-why is it for them !! They do not need it)))
How would you correctly betray the meaning .. ?? I met my wife when she was 18, I'm 20 years old. Already in 20 years, I had a very rich life experience! I looked more authoritative in the eyes of my wife than her parents, although I had nothing but brains !! It turns out that after 18 years, not her parents brought up, and I !! This is essentially my first child !! 
The most important thing that I managed to instill in her is that everything, absolutely everything is vogrug-lie !! Because people will never show their bestial face, otherwise we would live in the forest !! I can not prove it to any of my friends-and she did not have a choice then, and now, this has already been swallowed up in the blood .. 
My wife smokes very little to support the company. But she is glad that I smoke !!! Because I do not drink, like everyone else, and do not use heavy .. really heavy drugs. When we met with her, I already smoked marijuana, and I still smoke every day ... and nothing happens to me, I'm healthy !!!!! And it helps me so, too !!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I suggest placing the fan downstream of the water wicking material.


If I leave the fan below, the upper lamp will not cool properly, a larger fan is needed, and if the fan is to be installed at the bottom of a larger power, then the exhaust fan needs more power.))) In due course I will do so, but it requires investments, I'm still not ready!))

PS Bro, I did not understand anything, what was it ?? Provocation??!!


----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2017)

We met under similar circumstances, I am a year older and was working for one of the largest local banks in their Cape Town forex head office. She was a student going to technicon, we met on the train.
I did the full-on corporate thing, flying all over the country every 2 weeks etc. Bought a house by the time was 20, it was paid off by 23. My parents were poor but hard working. Today I'm basically a hermit. Most people work on my nerves endlessly, although Iike to help people who show a willingness to try and help themselves. I was medically retired in my 20s


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2017)

Sedan said:


> If I leave the fan below, the upper lamp will not cool properly, a larger fan is needed, and if the fan is to be installed at the bottom of a larger power, then the exhaust fan needs more power.))) In due course I will do so, but it requires investments, I'm still not ready!))
> 
> PS Bro, I did not understand anything, what was it ?? Provocation??!!


Yes simple provocation. He's gone now.


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2017)

Провокація Provokation


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2017)

ANC said:


> Провокація Provokation


компромат

Lol it didn't work; I have no shame.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 3, 2017)

we have such guys with a knife in the back in a ditch outside the city!)))) joke)))


----------



## Sedan (Dec 3, 2017)

The word "провокация" (I'm in Russian, Bros)))), in our language, means when another person deliberately makes you that makes you act aggressively or not according to the rules. The word "компромат" means certain materials that discredit or incriminate. In this context, both are, in fact, correct!!



ttystikk said:


> компромат
> 
> Lol it didn't work; I have no shame.


What shame, Bro?))) I did not see any shame))) Forget forever!!!


----------



## knut (Dec 4, 2017)

Привет Бро ! С тобой можно пообщаться на ОЛК ? Конечно если ты там общаешься.Если не там то где и под каким именем.Мне трудно делать переводы с русского на английский с тем смыслом как и на родном языке. Спасибо.


----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2017)

Why? Google translate's Ukranian is awesome.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 4, 2017)

knut said:


> Привет Бро ! С тобой можно пообщаться на ОЛК ? Конечно если ты там общаешься.Если не там то где и под каким именем.Мне трудно делать переводы с русского на английский с тем смыслом как и на родном языке. Спасибо.


Здорова, Братан!!

я на ДЗАГИ обитаю зарегайся там, в личку черкани или пиши сюда [email protected]

sorry for the tactlessness of my fellow countryman, he just does not speak English, saw me here, and wants to talk in Russian.



ANC said:


> Why? Google translate's Ukranian is awesome.



as Africa is a mysterious country. and the countries of the former USSR, are no less mysterious, Bro! 

Very few people speak Ukrainian in our city. They talk exclusively in the villages and on the periphery. It so happened that my mom and dad also spoke Russian. My favorite "Russian" writer is the philosopher psychologist Anton Chekhov, also a Ukrainian, but he did not write in Ukrainian, only letters to his relatives.

I speak Russian no worse than Chekhov. Otherwise, where do you think my gift in an explanation in English is so fluent, in fact without knowing it? I write articles and works of art. In Ukrainian, I can not put it this way, firstly: it is much more compressed than Russian, secondly, I taught only Ukrainian at school, I did not have any special practice. Except for business documents in the form of authority.

There is nothing surprising or remarkable, Bratan, if you did not know, originally in very old times, there was Kievan Rus, and only then was Rus in Muscovy. Now you can not figure out where the Ukrainian, and where the Russian, so, I think the fatal mistake is that Ukraine turned away from Russia, and went west.

We are for Europe-savages !! They will never talk to us on an equal basis !! And that the Russian, that the Ukrainian, with the exception of the west of Ukraine, the same people as a matter of fact!


----------



## knut (Dec 4, 2017)

Мой переводчик нет, да и начинает отказываться переводить.Я не профи к компьютерах .Братишка я с Кривого Рога.И сейчас в Израиле. Пришлось уехать сам знаешь как и что. Пусть меня простят коллеги за мой русский на этом сайте. Дзаги к сожалению закрыли.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 4, 2017)

оооо.. земеля, а я думал ты из Раши. ))) Я из Харькова.. знаю, сейчас очень модно в Израиль уезжать на заработки, но я не слышал, чтобы кто-то там жил лучше на еду да ренту с трудом... если ты простой человек. Одного знакомого кинули буквально полгода назад приехал назад не солоно хлебавши..)))

английский более конкретный, а не абстрактный, как русский, Братан))) там надо четче слова подбирать и английский знать хотя бы разговорный..

информация чутка неверная))

https://dzagi.site/forum/index.php?showtopic=64610&st=0&p=2027375&#entry2027375

это пока моя основная площадка, я бы первый узнал!

Я есть на ОЛКе, но я там уже сто лет не был, если пароль найду, напишу тебе. Какой твой ник?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 4, 2017)

ANC said:


> Why? Google translate's Ukranian is awesome.


you see, Bro, a man from Krivoy Rog is a city in Ukraine. What language do we speak? ... In Ukrainian Kryvyy Rig pronounced.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 4, 2017)

I forgot one more historical fact: there was such a historical figure as Prince Vladimir in the 10th century. He was the Prince of Kiev. This happened in the time of Kievan Rus .. Moscow Rus, then there was not even close)). It was he who brought Christianity to Rus .. Kievan Rus !!

*"Blessed be the Lord Jesus Christ, who loved new people - the Russian land and enlightened her with the baptism of the saints."*

the prayer of Prince Vladimir .. of the Kiev Prince))

-------------

There is no difference between Russians and Ukrainians !!! NO!!! This is all nonsense, provocation .. or compromat)), as you wish!



from the press: "On November 4, a monument to Prince of Kiev in Moscow was opened. In the course of the ceremony,* Vladimir Putin urged Russians to follow the spiritual covenants left by the prince*."

so who are the Russians and who are the Ukrainians? If you do not know Ukraine (Украина), it means near the edge (у края) .. at the edge of what ??? !!! Probably St. Helena, where Napoleon sat his time.))) Before the 1917 revolution, Ukraine was called Little Russia (Малороссия)

Russian language is the most unique and richest language in the world. On it you can express yourself so briefly and deeply that in English you need to write much more to clarify !! For example, there is such a language as "fenya". This is the language of the criminal world, so that none of the outsiders could understand what the criminals are talking about, when someone else hears it, or reads a note of the case.
The basis of "Fenya" is Russian. But, if you hear this language, then you will not understand the words. Watches - Bochata; a suitcase - a corner, a wallet-spade-hamman ... it's not jargon, as you believe, it's a whole language. Very much of the "fenya" leaked into colloquial speech, which even more enriched Russian. The second point is 15 fraternal))) republics of the USSR. This is Lithuania, Tatarstan, .. other, you understand how much the language. Further, foreign words: agitation. provocation, installation, publication .. in our language, it is said the same way as you do, but there are words-synonyms Russian, in any way !!


----------



## knut (Dec 4, 2017)

Мой ник kotko58.Сайт есть.Форум закрыт. Я переехал на ПМЖ 22 лет назад. Все нормально у нас.Не жалуемся. Как никак первые 3 года тосковал и надеялся вернуться.Но потом привык ,и полюбил страну. Жены брат приехал сюда по гостевой и теперь не могу от него избавиться )).Получил статус беженца хотя сам придурок скакал на площади и в Кировограде Кирову памятник сносил. Работает и получает зарплату почасовой. Платят 50 шек. в час.Помощник сварщика.Подержать то и то.)).Сейчас все драпают к нам ищут политического убежища и как то странно , что с тех территорий где нет войны.Я сейчас по инвалидности-сердце сижу дома, а так работал слесарем- сварщиком и строителем и плиточником. У нас дорого жилье ,но я купил себе дом на земле.У меня трое пацанов и дочка.Четверо внуков. Младший сын готовится в армию.Тот кто приехал сюда на заработки с помощью работодателей с Украины заранее лох. )) Ч год назад ездил к друзьям на Украину,был и в Харькове,и в Полтаве. Был в Кривом Роге,и в Днепре. И знаю как вас там имеют,и все таки я через неделю хотел обратно домой -Израиль. 20 лет прошло и стало только хуже.Потом поехал Ростов,Курск ,и рванул в Пермь Родину отца моего. Так что знаешь друг.Россия не совок. Там люди хоть живут намного лучше чем украинцы. И заметь за все время что я был в России я носил футболки с флагом Украины. Никто меня не оскорблял.Все желали добра,и переживали за наш народ. Везде есть проблемы,но на Украине это ужасно еще тем правительство что обманывают другие страны выпрашивая деньги,будто им награбленного мало.Кто долги будет отдавать? Бедный народ.Так что не надо называть великую державу Россию родного брата Украины.
Сейчас попробую на английском.

My nickname is kotko58.Site there.Forum is closed. I moved to permanent residence 22 years ago. Everything is fine with us. We're not complaining. How did the first 3 years yearned and hoped to return. But then I got used to it, and fell in love with the country. Wife brother came here on the guest and now I can not get rid of it)). I got refugee status although the moron jumped on the square and in Kirovograd Kirov demolished the monument. Works and receives a salary hourly. 50 NIS are paid. In the hour.The helper of the welder.To keep this and that.)). Now everyone is draping to us looking for political asylum and somehow strange that from those territories where there is no war. I am now on disability-the heart is sitting at home, and so I worked as a fitter-welder and a builder and tiler. We have an expensive housing, but I bought myself a house on the ground. I have three boys and a daughter. Four grandchildren. The younger son is preparing for the army. That who came here to work with the help of employers from Ukraine in advance fuck. )) A year ago he went to his friends in Ukraine, he was in Kharkov, and in Poltava. I was in Krivoy Rog, and in the Dnieper. And I know how they have you there, and all the same I wanted to go back home in a week-Israel. 20 years have passed and it only became worse. Then Rostov, Kursk, and jerked to Perm, the homeland of my father. So you know a friend. Russia is not scoop. There people even live much better than Ukrainians. And notice for all the time that I was in Russia, I wore T-shirts with the flag of Ukraine. Nobody insulted me. Everyone wanted good, and worried about our people. Everywhere there are problems, but in Ukraine it is awful yet to the government that they deceive other countries by asking for money, as if they do not have enough money. Who will repay debts? Poor people. So do not call the great power Russia's brother of Ukraine.
Now I'll try in English.


----------



## knut (Dec 4, 2017)

Удалось найти по адресу что ты дал. Есть ли такая тема как здесь?

I managed to find the address that you gave. Is there such a theme as here?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 4, 2017)

Судьбы у всех разные, у Вас одна, у моего друга одноклубника по футболу, который в 88 уехал с родителями в Израиль, только буквально несколько лет назад, он позвонил мне, рассказал о своей нелегкой судьбе. Как он не прижился в чуждом ему обществе сверстников, хотя сам еврей, а там русских в правительстве, меньше чем евреев в русском)) Сам знаешь, что там на русском очень многие говорят. Я прихуел как то давно, когда интервью давал министр или кто-то еще.. на чистом русском, явно не учил его в Йельском Университете))). так о чем это я?.. ах да..были жестокие конфликты, он остался один в итоге, и все детство провел в шоке, молил на коленях родителей вернуть его назад. А здесь он был звездой "улар скорпиона исполнял в 12, был в авторитете в школе, мой одноклассник. Я не верю о рае на чужбине без бабок!! Уехать хочу потому что не узнаю в настоящей украине, которую я любил- мою РОДИНУ!! Если вечный огонь в Киеве регулярно заливают бетоном, о чем тут говорить. Пидары переписали историю. оказывается мои деды на ВВ не погибали ни фига с палками на танки!!!

По поводу произошедшего, мой отец курянин, мать киевлянка, меня немного обижает то, что не брат, Великая Русь с украиной. Меня отцы и деды воспитывали иначе. Мы, бок о бок победили в Великой Войне, Бок о бок строили промышленность. Харьков, как нас запугивали в детстве, третий по значимости город в СССР, по которому произойдет ядерный удар. Я реально боялся этого- реально!! Так что значит... в пиздарезе вместе, а когда нас вставила кучка масонов.. то виноват весь народ УКРАИНСКИЙ? В чем прикол, я Вас не понимаю?))) Не братья, а кто? Не пришей к пизде рукав?!)) Украина больше всех республик внесла в развитие СССР. У меня в городе столько бывших секретных заводов... во всей Палестине не сыщешь, точно тебе говорю!! Да блин Курчатов бомбу мастерил в Харькове, танки делали, что перевесили ход событий в ВМВ- этого уже достаточно. Но я хочу эмигрировать в Канаду, но не рабом-чужаком, всю жизнь сводящим концы с концами. Я знаю Кривой Рог, там со времен распада бардак и хаос.

Я общаюсь со всей Россией плотно, от Карелии до о. Сахалин, ты не представляешь себе наверное, как за Уралом живут, особенно в заброшенных рабочих поселках.. там мрак. Путин недавно еле подавил реальное движение против власти. Мне пацаны прикалывали, как их там запугивают. Один пацан пишет мне: на Дальнем Востоке полная мобилизация, как в 41ом, я удивился, спрашиваю у москвичей, они не слухом не духом об этом! Потом какая то массовая поножовщина Сирийских террористов в Сургуте- это они делают, чтобы людей отвлечь от истинных проблем!! Да, там тепло к укропам)), но если надеть футболку в Москве с трезубцем- это самоубийство.

Я когда постанул это видео на русских форумах, меня ядом облили явным, хоть и уважают.. ветер из Москвы и Питера подул))) Это правда!!!






вот на этот пост обратите внимание пожалуйста, как нас там жалеют)))

https://dzagi.site/forum/index.php?showtopic=64689&st=60#entry2057668

Если попал все-таки на ДЗАГИ, вот мои ключевые репорты. Но я там в конфликте с хозяином, меня сдуть могут легко оттуда)). Недавно мой репорт удалили за флуд типа (там флуд и то, что я здесь пишу... блин земля и небо- там сдерживаться приходится- заклюют!!

https://dzagi.site/forum/index.php?showtopic=58875&hl=

https://dzagi.site/forum/index.php?showtopic=58970&hl=

https://dzagi.site/forum/index.php?showtopic=64689&hl=

https://dzagi.site/forum/index.php?showtopic=63860&hl=

если вопросы пишите в личку туда или в самом репорте текущем, без разницы!!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 4, 2017)

Dang, it's like I suddenly find myself in a foreign language movie... Lol


----------



## Sedan (Dec 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Dang, it's like I suddenly find myself in a foreign language movie... Lol


Bro, I expressed my opinion simply! And I do not want to be read, it's personal !! Forgive me, please, this act.Therefore, I wrote in Russian!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 5, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I expressed my opinion simply! And I do not want to be read, it's personal !! Forgive me, please, this act.Therefore, I wrote in Russian!


Google translate works fine.

If you want privacy, don't post to a forum site lol


----------



## Sedan (Dec 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Google translate works fine.
> 
> If you want privacy, don't post to a forum site lol


You can not believe, but I waited for these words for some reason)))

Everything is much thinner here, Bro.)) If you did not answer publicly, then you agreed publicly.)) You are familiar with diplomacy not by hearsay, you must understand me! Until the end of the meaning of the above, you do not understand, I assure you, Bro! If it would translate, it would not be correct in relation to my principles! If I am publicly asked a question, I should publicly answer it !!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 5, 2017)

Sedan said:


> You can not believe, but I waited for these words for some reason)))
> 
> Everything is much thinner here, Bro.)) If you did not answer publicly, then you agreed publicly.)) You are familiar with diplomacy not by hearsay, you must understand me! Until the end of the meaning of the above, you do not understand, I assure you, Bro! If it would translate, it would not be correct in relation to my principles! If I am publicly asked a question, I should publicly answer it !!


I'm afraid I did not understand this. 

In any case, I'm just teasing. You're more than welcome to use the forum any way you like.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm afraid I did not understand this.
> 
> In any case, I'm just teasing. You're more than welcome to use the forum any way you like.


I just use semi-legal forums to express my thoughts and show my abilities openly, because in normal life, nobody wants to listen to my thoughts.))) And when I came to the cannabis forums, I was very much surprised-me listen !!!!! I had no idea that I have such an ability that makes me listen.

because in ordinary life, I'm called an eccentric, crazy .. even blissful.))) I just want to be all I want to be who I am, and not what the society does of me. I am a man, not an animal, I have my own point of view, and no one will force me to think otherwise.

And I understand you, Bro! But understand correctly, I do not advertise sites with my post-it's true !! I'm the number one gardener in Russia !! And what of it ?? !!)))) Do you think I advertised !!))) Won envious people .. EVERYTHING !! Without paid advertising, you are treated more like a clown, rather than as a scientist or philosopher ..But on the other hand, I carry the culture of cannabis in the highest form, therefore, I think that the hosts of the RIP will forgive my innocent prank, because I bring real benefits to them !!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 7, 2017)

Yesterday in Kharkov was a very interesting match


----------



## Sedan (Dec 7, 2017)

*Crazy Kush autofеm*

*13th week from helmet:

    

To be continued...

 


*


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 7, 2017)

Sedan said:


> *Crazy Kush autofеm*
> 
> *13th week from helmet:
> 
> ...


I'm impressed!

I've been reading about your politicians today. It seems a crowd rescued one of them from arrest. Perhaps Democracy works better in your country than it does here!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm impressed!
> 
> I've been reading about your politicians today. It seems a crowd rescued one of them from arrest. Perhaps Democracy works better in your country than it does here!







)))), if you are about Saakashvili, then you probably forgot who it is))) This is a former country (Georgia), who suffered from fucking promises of the USA !! There was a conflict not so long ago about Abkhazia !! The identical version, like in Ukraine, like twins !!! Georgia has become impudent from the promises of the United States, seized Abkhazia !!! What next, you ask? !!!!







A day later in Tbilisi (the capital of Georgia), there were already Russian tanks !!! And waiting for the fucking help from the US, which promised to put the flotilla into the Black Sea, he waited only for this at the end !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THIS IS NOT A CLOWN-THAT'S THE PRESIDENT OF GEORGIA, WHO HAVE BROUGHTED THOSE WHO HAVE PROMISED HELP TO HELP !!







PS Saakashvili, political prostitute! He was a prizewent of Georgia, then moved to Ukraine, took citizenship, and on a rolled-up scheme was going to become already the president of Ukraine !! Here is an impudent fellow, he must punch under his ass so that he disappears forever !!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 7, 2017)

Sedan said:


> )))), if you are about Saakashvili, then you probably forgot who it is))) This is a former country (Georgia), who suffered from fucking promises of the USA !! There was a conflict not so long ago about Abkhazia !! The identical version, like in Ukraine, like twins !!! Georgia has become impudent from the promises of the United States, seized Abkhazia !!! What next, you ask? !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


America has been doing an equally questionable job of living up to its promises to protect Ukraine from Russia.

We made great promises while we helped you dismantle your nuclear weapons- but now we are nowhere to be found when the Russian bear starts eating your feet.

It makes me ashamed to call myself an American when I see how poorly we treat those who put their trust in us.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> America has been doing an equally questionable job of living up to its promises to protect Ukraine from Russia.
> 
> We made great promises while we helped you dismantle your nuclear weapons- but now we are nowhere to be found when the Russian bear starts eating your feet.
> 
> It makes me ashamed to call myself an American when I see how poorly we treat those who put their trust in us.


As you do not understand, Bro !! People *do not need your help*, they need someone who robs and kills, you sponsor them! We need only one thing to feel our temporary weakness, no one has climbed into our affairs, it's our business! Neither during the Cold War, nor in the times of today !!! After all, no one fucked you at the time of great depression !! Imagine if, then, you fucked ... for example England, for the insult of your independence !! *What would you say then !! ?? What!!???*

It's dishonorable !! If a man on earth, his noble people do not finish! Yes, you are right, Russia is a bear !! But do not forget what the wounded bear is capable of !! break anyone into parts whoever he was- I assure you, it's true !!

Goodbye, our affectionate bear, return to your fabulous forest, sings in a song)))






PS What are you afraid of, be more afraid of zombies and aliens))), but not us! I know for sure RUSSIAN people, they will not touch anyone, if you do not touch them, the TRUTH !! And the fact that they tell you, the doggy shit!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm impressed!
> 
> Democracy works better in your country than it does here!


it's not democracy, it's chaos! Almost every day, in Kiev, there are some actions, some new-found revolutionaries, of course the authorities, as a fire afraid of a new Maidan !! And the police are afraid of him more than anyone else. Therefore, the renegade, who took on the role of the new leader of the "people", are afraid to touch. After all, he has already promised the people of the golden mountains once again!!!People most of all believe in fairy tales for some reason !! They argue there in Kiev, divide power, at this time on the Donbass every day young Russian and Ukrainian guys die! They have a mother, children! They had a dream - to protect their Motherland! And who do they protect? These fucking beasts, that on death and human war, billions make themselves!

Sorry, Colleague, for the high tone, I'm just so disgusted to watch what's going on .. just no urine !! Sorry!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 8, 2017)

Sedan said:


> it's not democracy, it's chaos! Almost every day, in Kiev, there are some actions, some new-found revolutionaries, of course the authorities, as a fire afraid of a new Maidan !! And the police are afraid of him more than anyone else. Therefore, the renegade, who took on the role of the new leader of the "people", are afraid to touch. After all, he has already promised the people of the golden mountains once again!!!People most of all believe in fairy tales for some reason !! They argue there in Kiev, divide power, at this time on the Donbass every day young Russian and Ukrainian guys die! They have a mother, children! They had a dream - to protect their Motherland! And who do they protect? These fucking beasts, that on death and human war, billions make themselves!
> 
> Sorry, Colleague, for the high tone, I'm just so disgusted to watch what's going on .. just no urine !! Sorry!


Desperate people will believe anything. Politicians taking advantage of desperate people for their own gain is a story as old as civilisation itself.

I am listening carefully to your views, even if the translation is making it difficult.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Desperate people will believe anything. Politicians taking advantage of desperate people for their own gain is a story as old as civilisation itself.
> 
> I am listening carefully to your views, even if the translation is making it difficult.


Instead of the preface:

O say, can you see, by the dawn’s early light? 

You see? I do not see!

***************************************

The fact is that you do not hear my opinion! I'm probably really terrible in English.)) My subjective opinion you can hear in the words of the screamers everywhere about Great Russia, and about how Ukraine has not died, nor its glory or will (the words of the hymn). No, Bro! You're wrong!!

Philosophy presupposes a metaphysical, objective view of the world. Have you ever heard that I supported the governments of the United States, Russia or Ukraine ?! And you will not hear, Bro! Imagine if I was a citizen US, Russia and Ukraine at the same time! I try my best to express a philosophical view of the world!And philosophy, as we know, leaves a lot of questions, and makes the brain work in the right direction!!!
*And this is TRUE!!!*

PS; Bro, if it's not difficult for you .. please, check the places in red that you do not understand, I'll fix it! It's very hard for me to speak English at this level, especially when emotions overwhelm me! After all, you can not imagine in what awful conditions I have to come sometimes. So, do not blame me, please!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 8, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Instead of the preface:
> 
> O say, can you see, by the dawn’s early light?
> 
> ...


I'm actually in agreement with you.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm actually in agreement with you.


Bro, if it were not so, then we would not have communicated !! This is a fact! .. or philosophy, it's up to you!)))

God, how naive we were, how young we were then !! sung in a song))


----------



## Sedan (Dec 8, 2017)

*Ukrainian* folklore






you can feel centuries-old pain, if you listen ..

PS: The Ukrainian translator does not translate this song but says that it translates))))))))))))))))), it's a pity, there's a lot of sense)) Anyway I'll translate myself!


----------



## knut (Dec 8, 2017)

Привет Брат! Сейчас смотрю твои статьи.Не могу найти Твой Пегас.Если ты не против то я бы хотел скопировать твою работу .Ну и некоторые моменты мне не понятны. .
Бро ты знаеш я читаю то что тобой написано и подозреваю что понимаю не так.Ты пишешь на русском и переводишь на английский,потом я перевожу твой английский.Получается пиздец ))).Интересно как пиздец понимают американцы.,такие слова как хуево,и пиздато. Как им объяснить,что Сакаашвили тот же вор и бандит как и Порошенко. А те что спасли Сакаашвили,такие же что продвинули,Поршенко..Брат переведи американцам мое мнение о президентах.Пусть пойдут в переполненный свинарник и наблюдают за свиньями.Те свиньи что возле кормушки жрут, они президенты.Те свиньи кому места не досталось и визжат стараясь пробиться к корыту со жратвой.Это опозиция. Объясни им что я человек глухой с детства и верю только своим глазам.Я скажу мнение лично мое.Если президентов и их воров лишат иммунитета и будут казнить за пакости,никто не будет стремиться в кресло президента. Только настоящий патриот Родины стремящийся к миру и достатку на всей земле ,выполняющий обещания может быть президентом.Быть настоящим президентом,королем,или монархом это не место наживы,это тяжёлая ноша по доброй воле.


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2017)

Sedan said:


> You can not believe, but I waited for these words for some reason)))
> 
> Everything is much thinner here, Bro.)) If you did not answer publicly, then you agreed publicly.)) You are familiar with diplomacy not by hearsay, you must understand me! Until the end of the meaning of the above, you do not understand, I assure you, Bro! If it would translate, it would not be correct in relation to my principles! If I am publicly asked a question, I should publicly answer it !!


If you want to send personal message, click on the member's picture then click on _Start a conversation_ on the little window that opens.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 8, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Instead of the preface:
> 
> O say, can you see, by the dawn’s early light?
> 
> ...



Часик Добрый, Земеля!!!!


загони в гугл эти пару предложений в красном цвете, там без гугла, моя концепция понятеа. Я перевожу с гуглом, но потом проверяю, если у меня есть силы, проверю)), если нет- на отъебись)) Я понимаю английский и приблизительно, как строить предложения. У меня был репетитор в детстве, мои родители очень любили меня, вернее, пытались напичкать знаниями, пока не грянула перестройка и их головы никому не стали нужны!! Просто я основательно подзабыл английский с тех пор, но понимаю, когда говорится правильно, а когда хуй шо, ну ты понял ранее..

Объяснять никому ничего не нужно, тут, те, кто здесь, думаю, хавают все и без объяснений!! Загляни на ДЗАГИ (если ты не априорно засланный или мой враг в маске)- посмотри, как ЛЮДИ там ко мне относятся, ТЫ все поймешь сразу!! Нет, не админы с хозяевами, а простые люди. Там долго не придется потеть, там все понятно- я дал тебе ссылки, потом выгреб за это!1 И не забывай сейчас, что МИР на нас смотрит- не позорь. пожалуйста наших ИДЕАЛОВ!!! Это не в кабачном пургу гнать, братан, тут взрослые дядьки, одному 70, другому под это... не надо..

По поводу свиного рыла




... не весели, вернее, не беси меня, я об этой падле ваще нихачу ничего слышать- он ГАНДОН!!

Все нормально, что касается меня, то я на твоей стороне!!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 8, 2017)

ANC said:


> If you want to send personal message, click on the member's picture then click on _Start a conversation_ on the little window that opens.


Bro, there you are nothing about it))) It is a question of the current president of Ukraine Poroshenko (a pig's snout, so it was nicknamed by the people !! more will not be, Братан!!


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2017)

Just about every president of every country is an arsehole. It is the only way to get the job these days. Nice guys finish last.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 8, 2017)

ANC said:


> Just about every president of every country is an arsehole. It is the only way to get the job these days. Nice guys finish last.


gangsta rap rasha






this is not translated ... "Fenya"


----------



## Sedan (Dec 9, 2017)

ANC said:


> If you want to send personal message, click on the member's picture then click on _Start a conversation_ on the little window that opens.


Everything, Bro! The guy figured out, wrote me a letter in the conversation. I apologize for my compatriot and for myself for a papurri in the style of a la Rasha




!!))))


----------



## Sedan (Dec 10, 2017)

If anyone does not understand prose, here is my life in the details and emotions in the song and the translation, of course ..

***************************************************************************************






The brain works correctly
I want to flog these people with birches that rule the world
This is not a problem for them, if poverty is in poor neighborhoods !!
But, as long as I do not drive into a corner -
Hide your teeth, disappear !. My doctor screamed to me that I'm sick and my place is clinically.

What I realized suddenly seemed to everyone GROSS
As a result, I'm in a fucking rabbit hole,
Scrunchy beds are always here,
The rest drink vodka !!
Mmm ... But we all believe in miracles
My will - I would create them myself and give them away for free
No, it's not possible! On scales the goods (narcotic), beside a pack of banonite
Do you know what I mean !!
Shame and disgrace, noise and din
The author is a gangster!
He shot friends and quietly became great!
As long as there are forces to this great, you need to SAVE !!
it was not necessary to give an occasion !!
The psyche is not in order (in the Author), in the city,
n which it is more safe to remain silent.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 10, 2017)

Objective, metaphysical view of the world. A small example, especially for YOU all !:

The difference in the mentality of the United States and Russia (or Ukraine is practically the same thing)

Example, not exact, but actual)) 

The law of such and such State of USA:

In a city it is impossible to kill a bear!

I immediately become a US citizen, and I understand approximately that there was a precedent, there was a court. 

City. lost in court! 

What would the Russians do: the law introduced an amendment that it is impossible to kill wild animals on the street, if it does not carry you or someone a direct threat.

What Americans are doing: they forbid killing only bears in the city !!! An amazing idea came to me, Guys: if they write that you can not kill all wild animals, you will find a man who will prove that, for example, a gorilla can not be killed, because she looks like a man !! And win a multi-million dollar trial !!

A huge minus of this mentality: what happens is what is fixed and what can happen: no one thinks about it a priori, by the laws of the USA!

Do you understand me?!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 10, 2017)

And one more thing that worries me. It's official trade in firearms supposedly for your own safety !! Is it not clear that this imaginary freedom and democracy in fact, contracts for the supply of "official" firearms, belongs exclusively to companies close to the US government.At us, in our wild city fire-arms it is forbidden for sale !! Only hunters and guards !! And you know what a paradox, Brothers?))) If we have an armed robbery in this city even in this turbulent time, it's a shock and a sensation !! If our child went to school with his father's gun and started killing his teachers for wrong grades, he would be sent to a madhouse, not to jail !! For us it's wild !! Think about it for yourself !!

PS: That's what happens with a possible oblique strike with a skyscraper. This is not what I came up with, it's a frame from the movie Armageddon (USA 1998year), 9minutes 47 seconds ...


----------



## knut (Dec 11, 2017)

Del


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2017)

it seems you have as many misconceptions about America as we have about eastern Europe.
there are a lot of people here who don't support gun ownership, or at least support a lot more regulation than exists at the moment, but the crazy people who think its a good idea to own an arsenal are in tight with the gun lobby and its hard to get anything done when you're fighting against big business with big money to spend.
our society is kind of fucked up, i'll admit, and kids that should never be able to get to weapons can, which causes a lot of trouble.
there are also adults that shouldn't be allowed to own a pair of sharp scissors who have a large arsenal, and this is a huge problem. got a solution to offer? or just more criticism about a problem we're already aware of?
We're aware of all these things you're telling us about, and most of us aren't happy about it, but we're not quite sure what to do about it. again, got any useful suggestions? or just more condemnation?
and i'm not quite sure what the thing about the movie is....are you using a CGI scene from a movie as some kind of demonstration about the 9-11 attack...?
my point is, you grow weed pretty well, and are pretty ingenious with your methods....i'm not so thrilled with your social commentary. you haven't been here. i try my best not to draw conclusions about places i haven't been, and people i haven't actually met. you might want to try the same


----------



## Frajola (Dec 11, 2017)

ANC said:


> Just about every president of every country is an arsehole. It is the only way to get the job these days. Nice guys finish last.


I must agree with u sir, look to our president now. 
.........damn.

peace.....


----------



## Frajola (Dec 11, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it seems you have as many misconceptions about America as we have about eastern Europe.
> there are a lot of people here who don't support gun ownership, or at least support a lot more regulation than exists at the moment, but the crazy people who think its a good idea to own an arsenal are in tight with the gun lobby and its hard to get anything done when you're fighting against big business with big money to spend.
> our society is kind of fucked up, i'll admit, and kids that should never be able to get to weapons can, which causes a lot of trouble.
> there are also adults that shouldn't be allowed to own a pair of sharp scissors who have a large arsenal, and this is a huge problem. got a solution to offer? or just more criticism about a problem we're already aware of?
> ...



well said sir!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 11, 2017)

and I understand you perfectly, Bro! To you it is unpleasant !! I would also be uncomfortable.))) If you do not want to accept my opinion, answer a few questions please. If you answer, I agree with you! Do not just answer with quotes from the press, as you did above, I already heard this opinion a hundred times, this is the opinion of the crowd!

1. Why do policemen mistakenly kill ordinary people in your country? What are they afraid of? What do they think this person is hiding in his pocket or car?

2, Why should I go to the US? Please explain to me the meaning of this absurdity !! For me, this is nonsense! Where do I go to be dissuaded? Advise, Bro)))

Iowa
According to the law, a kiss can last no more than 5 minutes.
One-armed pianists are required by law to play for free.

Alabama
In Jasper County, the husband has every right to beat his wife with a stick, provided that the diameter of the stick does not exceed the diameter of her husband's thumb.
It is forbidden to put elephants in electric ovens!

Arkansas
The husband has the right to beat his wife, but not more often than once a month.

Washington
The law, designed to reduce the number of crimes, reads: "Any driver who has criminal intentions is obliged to stop at the entrance to the city and report them on the phone to the chief of police."
It is against the law to apply a polka-dot pattern to the US flag.

3. Why did skyscrapers fall not according to the laws of physics? Why, when you see the first thought on the Arab street, is it a terrorist? When you were more afraid of terrorists before 9/11 or after?

And do not forget, I'm talking about America, not about Americans, do not confuse !!

Chekhov was never in America! I'll tell you a secret ... in ... Japan was a club of admirers Anton Chekhov, even from ancient times.

Human thoughts and desires determine his consciousness, not his outward appearance or design of his house! It is not necessary to see someone to understand his essence, the main determining factor is human thoughts and actions. Example: today I'm a muscular man you see me like that, tomorrow I changed sex ..... in your understanding I'm different! But in fact, I had a pathology, and since childhood I was so!

Bro, if it's not a secret, how old are you?


----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2017)

You just never met an Arkansas lady, you would understand.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 11, 2017)

ANC said:


> You just never met an Arkansas lady, you would understand.


What a difference where is it from! DO NOT treat a woman as an animal! If you do it that way, then you turned it into an animal !! And then, when turned, already say: Look, what women in Arkansas!! And especially reflect this in the laws !! It's immoral, and against the laws of God !!!


----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2017)

Its a joke, didn't translate well. I agree, women should be hidden from and listened to if you can't get away fast enough.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 11, 2017)

ANC said:


> Its a joke, didn't translate well. .


Now I understand !!

Bro now, I'll tell your wife everything !!)))


----------



## Sedan (Dec 11, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it seems you have as many quite sure what to do about it. again, got any useful suggestions? or just more condemnation?


I'll give you advice now, will you use it ?! ))) Forward, Bro)))

This is my opinion. Always so, everyone knows, but they can not do anything. The whole fault is indifference and subjectivism ... We are pressured by force, your mouth is shut up with money, everything is simple, just like the world! Change nothing revolution can bring only grief and ruin for a while .. The world is utopian a priori !!


There are many questions, but the answers are essentially of no interest to anyone ..the true interests of society lie a little in a different plane ...

PS in order to change the world, you need to change yourself, then you will understand what I mean. If you change, then you look at the world differently. consequently, the world in your eyes, around you has changed. Council normal?))

And you tell me that I criticize you))). Bro-it's too easy for me)) .. and it's not interesting ..

we have a city prosecutor in the city new. He is from Western Ukraine, a revolutionary))) .. And what do you think? Entrepreneurs groan .. it takes twice as much as the bribe .. so .. again, arrange the maidan?))


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it seems you have as many misconceptions about America as we have about eastern Europe.
> there are a lot of people here who don't support gun ownership, or at least support a lot more regulation than exists at the moment, but the crazy people who think its a good idea to own an arsenal are in tight with the gun lobby and its hard to get anything done when you're fighting against big business with big money to spend.
> our society is kind of fucked up, i'll admit, and kids that should never be able to get to weapons can, which causes a lot of trouble.
> there are also adults that shouldn't be allowed to own a pair of sharp scissors who have a large arsenal, and this is a huge problem. got a solution to offer? or just more criticism about a problem we're already aware of?
> ...


Everyone is entitled to share their opinion here.

You don't have to like what he says, but he has every right to say it here.

And when it comes to crazy societies, we have absolutely no right to point fingers!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2017)

ANC said:


> You just never met an Arkansas lady, you would understand.


Apparently, Mr Clinton neglected his husbandly duties.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Apparently, Mr Clinton neglected his husbandly duties.


I really like the movie called "The Justice of Stone." It deals with the sheriff of a small American town. I really love this movie. I revised it many times. And just in it, as it seemed to me, there are notes of the manifestation of the American mentality of ordinary people .. Americans.

I doubt that correctly translated the name of the film))


......"Stone Cold"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2017)

i never said he couldn't say anything, i'm saying i don't agree with a lot of his opinions, which is my right, just the same as his


----------



## Sedan (Dec 12, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i never said he couldn't say anything, i'm saying i don't agree with a lot of his opinions, which is my right, just the same as his


 You might not say, Bro, I already have similar words expressed by both Russians and Ukrainians. The same words .. you know, like a spoiled vinyl disc.))) Only Russians and Ukrainians are more aggressively defending their own empty ideals than you are now your own. The difference in mentality is affected.

Yes, you are right, the opinion differs from the generally accepted one in principle, maybe because it seems to you wild. But I confirm my own word with real facts-it's easy to check !! As Sir A. Doyle said: what is not clear to the crowd, that's what she fears most! I will take the liberty, and let me give you advice: waking up in the morning, please open your eyes wider !!

PEACE


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2017)

you're drawing conclusions about what i believe.
i don't think i've expressed many beliefs here.
why do you assume i believe the government propaganda?
all i said was that you seem to believe America is made up of sheep, rednecks, and lying politicians.
my world view is a little wider than that. i think the "common man" all around the world is pretty much the same. they want to take care of their families, make a better life for their children than they had, to try to make those children into decent people. throw a job on top of that, and that's a pretty full time occupation. who has the time to save the world?
i think my eyes are pretty wide open...some people want to be socially active and save the world, some of us tried that and discovered the world doesn't want to be saved. i'm not running into a burning building to save someone who's going to fight me to stay in that burning building,.
societies fall for a reason. we've learned how to artificially prop society up when it would be much better to let it fall and rebuild from the rubble


----------



## Sedan (Dec 12, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're drawing conclusions about what i believe.
> i don't think i've expressed many beliefs here.
> why do you assume i believe the government propaganda?
> all i said was that you seem to believe America is made up of sheep, rednecks, and lying politicians.
> ...


That's what I love !! Thanks Вro!....true!

Now I see sound thoughts! I will answer necessarily, just in English for such an answer, I need to prepare !!))


----------



## Frajola (Dec 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Apparently, Mr Clinton neglected his husbandly duties.


You see what happens when the stick is used for a different purpose.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're drawing conclusions about what i believe.
> i don't think i've expressed many beliefs here.
> why do you assume i believe the government propaganda?
> all i said was that you seem to believe America is made up of sheep, rednecks, and lying politicians.
> ...


Having seen that process of destruction up close, I know why people work hard to renovate society instead of wrecking it.

Be very careful what you wish for.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2017)

its hard to say some things without sounding intolerant...but maybe there should be a limit to "freedom"....maybe there should be some mandatory responsibilities that come along with "rights"....maybe they should teach kids the difference between the terms "rights" and "privileges".
you have the privilege to drive a vehicle. this privilege comes with the requirement, the "responsibility", of having a valid license, minimum insurance, basic understanding of the rules of the road, and being straight when you're operating a vehicle. if you get caught operating a vehicle without the requirements being met, they'll take your license away....that's what makes it a privilege, privileges can be revoked, rights cannot. not in a free society.
if you want the right to live in a free society, you have the responsibility to defend it when its under attack. you have the responsibility to speak up if you see a problem. you have the responsibility to try to fix those problems.
i tried for a long time, followed politics, tried to make my vote count. i picketed at demonstrations, wrote letters to representatives, participated in boycotts, signed petitions...and now, after 30 years of trying, i've come to the conclusion that i've been wasting my time.
i haven't been trying to "save the world"...i've been trying to save society.
society is a sick beast thats being pumped full of drugs to keep it alive, artificially manipulated to keep it rasping breath into cancerous lungs.
society turns a blind eye to problems that make it uncomfortable, then wonders why things get worse. 
i feel like i've stumbled into the set of some surreal movie, where well dressed, well fed people go about their lives, not noticing that they're walking on the backs of people who are hunched over, working away to maintain the world above them, while they're trodden down at the same time.
but the craziest thing...you can help some of those people to stand up, to open their eyes, to understand a little of whats going on around them, and most of them will close their eyes again, bend over again, almost welcome the foot on their back again.....how can you enlighten someone who prefers to remain ignorant? how can you free a slave who puts their chains back on?
why should you bother?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> its hard to say some things without sounding intolerant...but maybe there should be a limit to "freedom"....maybe there should be some mandatory responsibilities that come along with "rights"....maybe they should teach kids the difference between the terms "rights" and "privileges".
> you have the privilege to drive a vehicle. this privilege comes with the requirement, the "responsibility", of having a valid license, minimum insurance, basic understanding of the rules of the road, and being straight when you're operating a vehicle. if you get caught operating a vehicle without the requirements being met, they'll take your license away....that's what makes it a privilege, privileges can be revoked, rights cannot. not in a free society.
> if you want the right to live in a free society, you have the responsibility to defend it when its under attack. you have the responsibility to speak up if you see a problem. you have the responsibility to try to fix those problems.
> i tried for a long time, followed politics, tried to make my vote count. i picketed at demonstrations, wrote letters to representatives, participated in boycotts, signed petitions...and now, after 30 years of trying, i've come to the conclusion that i've been wasting my time.
> ...


You make a strong case for joining those who would destroy is all.

I just couldn't look myself in the mirror if I did.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 13, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think i've expressed many beliefs here.
> why do you assume i believe the government propaganda?


Because you are zealously defending the existing American system-for this you do not need to express your convictions-this is visible with the naked eye.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're drawing conclusions about what i
> all i said was that you seem to believe America is made up of sheep, rednecks, and lying politicians.


Yes, are you right, America ?? not right !! .. The world is ruled by rednecks, and lying politicians. I will say more, not only rule, but also position themselves as divine beings.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my world view is a little wider than that. i think the "common man" all around the world is pretty much the same. they want to take care of their families, make a better


Now we look at the depth of your worldview:

What you're talking about is an animal instinct. NUMBER ONE-Preservation of the species. Start looking from the 19th minute:







Have you talked about this, or am I mistaken?))



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> . throw a job on top of that, and that's a pretty full time occupation. who has the time to save the world?
> i think my eyes are pretty wide open...some people want to be socially active and save the world, some of us tried that and discovered the world doesn't want to be saved. i'm not running into a burning building to save someone who's going to fight me to stay in that burning building,.


It all depends on how you are going to save the world, and how subtly you define this concept. If you want to be a Batman, then most likely you will have to quit your job and become a firefighter !!)) After all, when Batman saves the world, he does not have free time, only his girl remains.))

But seriously, this is not what I told you! You do not understand me, though your worldview is the deepest !!

Have you ever read the Bible? There is a lot of interesting in it, although in God himself (the earthly God), whom we are being forced into the church, I do not believe. So: the Bible clearly says, about the only one who can save the world, how you want to save it !! Do you want to be God ?! Then you went too far, Bro!

Of course, those fools who want to save the world by the type of God, quickly realize that they are multiplying the fools by ten !! This is utopia !!!!! Also in the Bible there is a clear way to save YOURSELF !! A variant from the opposite, you know, like a chicken and an egg? First, EVERY person saves his SELF, so in sum, in the future, the whole world is saved!

Now you understand me??!!

I will give an example of one person !! Listen carefully, Bro! This person, as you correctly said before, began saving from his family !! He stopped changing to his wife, to lie to her, to share everything to the last !! Give her your soul without a trace !! As a result, his wife, when she saw the contrast between her behavior and her husband, began to think with her head !!! 

As a result, an exemplary family has turned out, THERE IS NO WORLDWIDE !!! And when people, those who want to save the world)), they saw it, they began to envy, and in every way try to discredit this person !! He suffered from the fact that he was an example of how to live!

And people, reading newspapers, watching TV, saving the world, they could not understand-WHERE THE HELL! Where this person lies !!! He's a miserable liar !! We save the world, but what does he do ???? !!!! There can not be such a family !! After all, we tried, we did not get !! He's a bastard, a beast !! This is absolutely true story, the TRUTH !! I know this man!! He saves the world, not YOU !! He shows everyone EXAMPLE how right !! 

It was he who created the perfect family !!! By fighting with yourself and your weaknesses, guided by God's laws !!! He still lives, this man, he is very difficult! But the next stage is ahead !!! More complicated and suicidal !! Go to a new stage, after the family, and try to change something more weighty !! Yes, he knows that this can end in failure !!But, to the best of his EGO, he is insatiable, he is keen on how elevated he is over those people who dig cockroaches in their families, in domestic problems and the pursuit of profit !! It turns out they are above them !! With each step, this person feels himself on the plane at take-off !! HE IS FLYING !! But I do not envy him, it's very dangerous !!



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> to be saved. i'm not running into a burning building to save someone who's going to fight me to stay in that burning building,.
> societies fall for a reason. we've learned how to artificially prop society up when it would be much better to let it fall and rebuild from the rubble


In this part I agree with you completely !! Only one "BUT": we will not be able to destroy ourselves to the end, this instinct will not let it go ONE-NUMBER!

Sincerely, Sedan !!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 13, 2017)

Get up, branded with a curse,
The whole of hungry people and of slaves.
Our indignant mind is boiling (with anger)
And ready to lead us in a mortal fight.
We will destroy all the world of violence
Completely, and then
We (will built) our (world), we will built the new world -
Who was nothing will become everything.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 13, 2017)

And do not dissemble please, be lascivious, at least to yourself! I know America many times better than you are Russia! American culture has long and deeply penetrated the blood of Russians! These are clothes (jeans), music (jazz, funk, blues, disco, even country parodyed with us).American ethics (feet on the table, chewing gum with open mouth, fast food, cheeky sexual behavior, imitation of movie actors of militants). The film industry (we now really imitate Hollywood in films, it's ridiculous to watch this! It's like a bear on crow's feet,(Donald). Half a city of women go with pumped lips at us! Do you know why? They want to be like Angelina Jolie and B. Pitt at the same time !!!

You say I do not know America? This is a wrong judgment! I know America more than you can imagine!

I know who Levi Strauss and Colt is and the date 1776 I also know well! With "dead presidents" I also know very well)))



for someone who thinks with his head: For a hundred rubles in 1980, you could buy about 800 !!!!! liters of gasoline or 250 !!! kilogram of bread !!! Jeans Levais on the black market cost 120 rubles !! This is the average monthly salary at that time

Do you know who Lomonosov was?

Unfortunately, the knowledge of the American of Russian, limited, vodka caviar balalaika, a kalinka, a muzhik, a beard .. you do not know anything about the Russian-you are not interested in it!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 13, 2017)

Sedan said:


> And do not dissemble please, be lascivious, at least to yourself! I know America many times better than you are Russia! American culture has long and deeply penetrated the blood of Russians! These are clothes (jeans), music (jazz, funk, blues, disco, even country parodyed with us).American ethics (feet on the table, chewing gum with open mouth, fast food, cheeky sexual behavior, imitation of movie actors of militants). The film industry (we now really imitate Hollywood in films, it's ridiculous to watch this! It's like a bear on crow's feet,(Donald). Half a city of women go with pumped lips at us! Do you know why? They want to be like Angelina Jolie and B. Pitt at the same time !!!
> 
> You say I do not know America? This is a wrong judgment! I know America more than you can imagine!
> 
> ...


I'm interested.

So. Do you consider yourself Russian or Ukrainian?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 13, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm interested.
> 
> So. Do you consider yourself Russian or Ukrainian?


Thank you, Bro! The question is so interesting, so much and putting me to a standstill !!

If you will allow me, I will answer Vladimir Putin's quote:

"Who remembers the times of the USSR without tears, that person WITHOUT HEART! Who wants to rejoice the USSR is an idiot!!!"

In my heart I am a CITIZEN OF THE USSR !!! I cried when it collapsed in 1992, and I cried when I shamelessly trampled his remains just recently !!

I'm sad, Bro !!! ... I'm demoralized .. I do not want to live here anymore !!!

My address is not the house and the street, MY address is the SOVIET UNION - it's sung in the song !!






PS: From January 1, 2018, they want to cancel the railway communication between Ukraine and Russia!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 13, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Thank you, Bro! The question is so interesting, so much and putting me to a standstill !!
> 
> If you will allow me, I will answer Vladimir Putin's quote:
> 
> ...


That is not what I expected.

Why do you feel this way?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 13, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That is not what I expected.
> 
> Why do you feel this way?


The Russians and Ukrainians suddenly became blood enemies, and this does not change anyway, it's for a long time, very long !! Examples in history are enough !! Let us recall at least the Balkans! Where the good guys with the star flag also put their own nose! As a result, a feud. Have you ever watched football ever, between Serbs and Croats ?? Look, there sport turns into a bloody slaughter always!






And this is Belgium))))! The text of the fan's speech: "Putin-mother fucker LA LA LA LA" in Russian!! This chanting was invented by Ukrainian fans






I most importantly, in all the Ukrainian news showed this movie .... and proudly boasted))) idiots here))) it's so stupid in fact !! And in Russia, Putin is God for the majority !! Why tease a bear? As the wise ones said: "Look, who benefits!"

In the end, Syria! Again the accursed aggressor !!

And this is not Syria, it's a demonstration of strength !!






And do not forget that warheads can be stuffed with a nuclear charge !!!!!

And notice, there is an imitation of war from a distance, it is used exclusively by the Navy, the underwater fleet, the aircraft of aircraft carriers. This is not only a demonstration of power, it's an open military exercise, against a certain enemy !!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 13, 2017)

*What is autumn? this sky is crying underfoot, autumn I want to fly away from the earth, autumn suddenly reminded the soul of the most important thing, autumn I am forever deprived of peace, autumn is forever right! 

is sung in the song ..

1991






          


To be continued...........
*


----------



## Sedan (Dec 13, 2017)

American shoes !!!)))


----------



## Frajola (Dec 13, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Thank you, Bro! The question is so interesting, so much and putting me to a standstill !!
> 
> If you will allow me, I will answer Vladimir Putin's quote:
> 
> ...



*" I'm sad, Bro !!! ... I'm demoralized .. I do not want to live here anymore !!! "*


......come to america sir Sedan ! You will be more than welcome, if you don't like it here .......well.......eat shit go back to your country , lol.


peace bro


----------



## Sedan (Dec 14, 2017)

Frajola said:


> *" I'm sad, Bro !!! ... I'm demoralized .. I do not want to live here anymore !!! "*
> 
> 
> go back to your country , lol.
> ...








*In the forest in spring*
I had been drinking birch sap in the forest in spring ,
I had been sleeping with my beloved songbird in hay...
I have lost what I loved, I have not saved what I had,
I was brave and lucky but I didn't know happiness.

And I was like an autumn leave flying in the wind of life,
I was changing the cities, I was changing the names.
I have breathed enough dust of the overseas roads,
Where the flowers did not smell and the moon did not shine...

And I was throwing the butts overboard in the ocean,
I was cursing the beauty of islands and seas,
And the malarial fog of Brazilian marshes,
And the wine of pubs, and the anguish of prison.

If only I could cross my life and start again,
Fly to my beloved songbird...
*But only will Motherland recognize
One of the gone sons of hers?*


----------



## Sedan (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Kherson (Dec 14, 2017)

Привет,братан,зажигаешь.извини за мой акцент


----------



## Sedan (Dec 14, 2017)

Kherson said:


> Привет,братан,зажигаешь.извини за мой акцент


Здорова, Профессор!!

Ничего особенного - это так кажется.... Правде всегда шокирует, поэтому ее все так и боятся!!))

*Рад тебя видеть, Бро!!*

**************************************

Gentlemen, this is my very close friend from Ukraine. He is surprised that I'm here to tell.)))


----------



## Frajola (Dec 14, 2017)

Kherson said:


> Привет,братан,зажигаешь.извини за мой акцент


.....be welcome.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 15, 2017)

Now I will try to translate for you a fragment of the fantastic novel of the Strugatsky brothers "Stalker" 1979. (not to be confused with a computer game, created based on this book, transferred to Chernobyl). If I succeed, you will understand something else. No on the Internet translation of this book into English, you will be the first to read the passage in English ...

************************************************************************


*....Experiments, facts, truth of the highest instance.And there are no facts, in general, and even more so. It's all invented here, it's someone's idiotic fiction. Can not you feel it? And you, of course, need to know - whose? And why? What's the use of your knowledge? Whose conscience does their bother them? My?

I have no conscience. I have only nerves: scolds you some bastard - a wound, another bastard praises - another wound. You put your soul in, you put your heart - they will devour both the soul and the heart. The abomination is poured out of the soul - they are eating an abomination. They are all literally literate. They all have sensory starvation. And they are all swirling around: journalists, editors, critics, women are some kind of continuous. And everyone demands: "Come on, come on!"

Which one of me, to hell with the writer, if I hate writing, if it's for me a torture, a painful, shameful occupation, something like squeezing a hemorrhoid? I used to think that my books are getting world better. Yes, I do not need anyone. I'll die, and two days later they will forget me and start eating someone else. After all, I thought to remake them, and they altered me in their own image and likeness.
Previously, the future was only a continuation of the present, and all the changes loomed somewhere out there, beyond the horizon, and now the future has merged with the present!

Are they ready for this? They do not want to know anything - they just eat......"

The Strugatsky brothers 1979*


----------



## Sedan (Dec 15, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm interested.
> 
> So. Do you consider yourself Russian or Ukrainian?


Colleague, found a more meaningful explanation !! Only please, knowing you, do not take it personally !! This is a good example to you!

USSR President Nikita Khrushchev talks with .... the mayor of Los Angeles.






Listen, this is a RUSSIAN man, before the election to the presidency of the USSR was the chairman of the Ukrainian SSR. Who is he Russian or Ukrainian? Ukrainian words slip through the conversation ...

and now a moment of attention, gentlemen! a certain Poroshenko))) .. it's disgusting to look at this !! Who is he ? I do not know him!!






and this is also Russian !!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 15, 2017)

You saw Khrushchev's precedent, understood how crazy he was !! Now I will slightly open the curtain further: if Khrushchev and Stalin are side by side, then Khrushchev is a real baby, in comparison with Stalin. There is no growth or anything, Stalin was of low stature, but in terms of scale and grandeur. Now you can easily understand why the USSR broke the backbone of Hitler.

In 1943 a meeting of the "Big Three" took place in Tehran. Stalin was deliberately late for the meeting. Do you know why? When he entered the meeting room, everyone stood up to greet him, except for Mr. Roosevelt, of course. I respect President Roosevelt from all souls. He was a very competent and politically correct politician, he did a lot for America ... and ... the USSR, as it is not paradoxical!!! I read a lot about him and watched the documentary chronicles-these are not empty words !!

Now, I hope you got to know better who the Russians are


PS to the last I'll tell you a true story about the character of Stalin: some time ago the USSR football players went to competitions in England. Stalin set a clear task: either victory, or I'll shoot you! Our players lost of course . When the train with the athletes came to Moscow to the station, the players did not leave the train for another two hours .. they were afraid, they prayed ... What happened next? Stalin joked !!)) And you think how we in the 70s in Canada smashed the eminent Tony Esposito, to the roar of shocked Canadian fans ?? !! Think, you will understand right away!)).
A similar story occurred with Kurchatov, when he made an atomic bomb. Stalin was personally attached to him by Lavrenty Beria (Stalin's executioner). In this case, Stalin was not joking, he was more than serious! Kurchatov did not have a choice .... He cursed himself for being a talented nuclear physicist .. But with his brutal actions, Stalin stupidly forced Kurchatov to be a world-famous physicist. *What do you think now, is he grateful to Stalin for this when he already made the bomb ?? !!*


----------



## Sedan (Dec 15, 2017)

Now another little digression into the story. It's funny, listen, only objective facts that no one can dispute, like an axiom !! June 6, 1944. "Day D," the American expeditionary forces, together with the British allies, and the remnants of the French army fleeing to Britain during the blitzkrieg in 1940, land on the west coast of France, crossing the English Channel. The victorious march passes the whole of Europe and is defeated in World War II, in less than a year !! America cheers !! Germany surrenders. Japan does not give up. In the summer of 1945, the Russian army invaded Manchuria, rapidly moving deeper, freeing the Chinese land from the invader. At this time, the American Army, together with the Australians, with great losses, but surely, captures the island behind the island, and gets to the main thing !!Japan is already starving, it has nowhere to take ore and fuel for the military industry. In the country, food cards with a tiny ration. Another month, and Japan will be on his knees. But the Japanese do not give up. This is a very noble and selfless nation when it comes to the Motherland.They excel in this n-I respect the Japanese! They will fight to the end, but they have no chance! At this time in America, ended the latest tests of nuclear weapons, which created for the Americans prisoners of German scientists. After the tests, the general and the scientists themselves were simply horrified by that hellish destructive power of the new weapons! ... Japan almost on her knees .. Knowing this, a certain person by name, Harry Truman, REASONALLY gives the order, to the destruction of two peaceful cities and all his residents !! It's 150,000 women, old people, children, wiped from the face of the earth !! Japan is almost on his knees! Why does he do it, because Japan is fighting the war by all the rules? She does not create chaos, like the armies of the Garman. What did he want to show to anyone at such a price ??? Think!

Now there are two eternal questions that are probably troubling you for many decades. About which there are constant disputes, which have long been rumors and gossips!
I gave you a real objective opinion, collected from military documents of different countries, evaluated, and issued to the mountain!

So two questions:

1. Who do you think unleashed a "cold war", the so-called "arms race", then the first began to threaten the world with a nuclear bomb ?? !!

2. Who do you think is more of a tyrant and antichrist, Stalin ... or ... Truman ?? !! Who should have been sitting in the dock in Nuremberg next to Goering and Hess, for crimes against Humanity !!??

My respect, gentlemen !! I'm sure you will understand the situation ..


----------



## Sedan (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Dec 15, 2017)

Frajola said:


> *" I'm sad, Bro !!! ... I'm demoralized .. I do not want to live here anymore !!! "*
> 
> 
> ......come to america sir Sedan ! You will be more than welcome, if you don't like it here .......well.......eat shit go back to your country , lol.
> ...


I hope you're joking.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 15, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I hope you're joking.











!!!!!!!

Here is the legacy of Stalin's education! Training goalkeeper on the "Brazilian system."
children's humorous series 80s
name
The "Brazilian system"

Translation I hope not necessary)))






end: the Brazilian did not teach, I'll teach you to run then!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 15, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Now another little digression into the story. It's funny, listen, only objective facts that no one can dispute, like an axiom !! June 6, 1944. "Day D," the American expeditionary forces, together with the British allies, and the remnants of the French army fleeing to Britain during the blitzkrieg in 1940, land on the west coast of France, crossing the English Channel. The victorious march passes the whole of Europe and is defeated in World War II, in less than a year !! America cheers !! Germany surrenders. Japan does not give up. In the summer of 1945, the Russian army invaded Manchuria, rapidly moving deeper, freeing the Chinese land from the invader. At this time, the American Army, together with the Australians, with great losses, but surely, captures the island behind the island, and gets to the main thing !!Japan is already starving, it has nowhere to take ore and fuel for the military industry. In the country, food cards with a tiny ration. Another month, and Japan will be on his knees. But the Japanese do not give up. This is a very noble and selfless nation when it comes to the Motherland.They excel in this n-I respect the Japanese! They will fight to the end, but they have no chance! At this time in America, ended the latest tests of nuclear weapons, which created for the Americans prisoners of German scientists. After the tests, the general and the scientists themselves were simply horrified by that hellish destructive power of the new weapons! ... Japan almost on her knees .. Knowing this, a certain person by name, Harry Truman, REASONALLY gives the order, to the destruction of two peaceful cities and all his residents !! It's 150,000 women, old people, children, wiped from the face of the earth !! Japan is almost on his knees! Why does he do it, because Japan is fighting the war by all the rules? She does not create chaos, like the armies of the Garman. What did he want to show to anyone at such a price ??? Think!
> 
> Now there are two eternal questions that are probably troubling you for many decades. About which there are constant disputes, which have long been rumors and gossips!
> I gave you a real objective opinion, collected from military documents of different countries, evaluated, and issued to the mountain!
> ...


'To the victor go the spoils of war'


'Only the winners write history'

I think we understand each other.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 15, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> 'To the victor go the spoils of war'
> 
> 
> 'Only the winners
> ...


Yes, I understand correctly, Bro! Half of Europe for 40 years in red was painted!)) (the color of the Soviet flag)

How much old Europe has suffered from this fear.

Here is a monument to a Soviet soldier liberator in ...... Berlin)). Until now, no one is touching him !! Cultural people honor history and are not ashamed of it !!



And here's what's happening in the our city now !!)) IT'S A SHAME!!






And what happened before?






In western Ukraine, the street of the city was called .. listen to how melodic the fucking mouth sounds !! Street of the Name of Division (SS) Galicia !! Such a terrible dream about thirty years ago would not have dreamed))). In the Baltic parades are held .. there are important (SS) old people who mint step along the central square that burned and tortured, their own people is a fact !!! Rather absurd! But definitely not the winner! This is the fate of this Maidan in my opinion: from the mountain people we have become American lackeys !! FACT!!! Ukraine needs America for money !! Who will repay these debts! And what will they ask us to do for these debts, one fine moment !! And do we have enough strength to refuse! And Russia is mocking us, for the good old memory !! For what we have done !!! Ukraine is doomed, this is the pit, it's the end! Nothing has changed, except for unrest, power and lawlessness! Officials take more bribes. Prices are crazy in comparison with salaries, people can barely make ends meet! Electricity stopped turning off for non-payment- PEOPLE HAVE NOTHING TO PAY FOR MUNICIPAL SERVICES! So we live, we are happy! Freedom!!!

but the bear is sporting .. he does not care whom to devour!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 15, 2017)

Ukrainian cops stopped the suspicious car ... This is not staging, it's such a life we have)))






oops ... a mistake has come out))), this is the commander of the battalion "Azov" - the elite unit of the Ukrainian Army)) you can not be so rude with this person, maybe shoot accidentally))))

here he is! this is the man in the hospital came for the wounded of his battalion to negotiate. the doctor wants to call cops.........)))))))) 









google, his name is Moshechuk (Мосейчук), he is already ... a deputy of the state council))))) *That's what the billions of billions are spent on, you understand Colleague??!!
*
In fact, it's scary to say that if they find me, they will beat me for a long time, and then they will shoot me also, in front of an angry crowd, like a Russian spy))))) We need to be more modest.)))))

It looks like the press that you read about democracy in Ukraine as a crowd Saakashvili saved .. the hero of Ukraine ?? !!))))))))))


----------



## Frajola (Dec 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I hope you're joking.


yes I'm joking, obviously. Why would I insult a person with no reason? but the part " come to America " ain't a joke!


----------



## Frajola (Dec 16, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Now another little digression into the story. It's funny, listen, only objective facts that no one can dispute, like an axiom !! June 6, 1944. "Day D," the American expeditionary forces, together with the British allies, and the remnants of the French army fleeing to Britain during the blitzkrieg in 1940, land on the west coast of France, crossing the English Channel. The victorious march passes the whole of Europe and is defeated in World War II, in less than a year !! America cheers !! Germany surrenders. Japan does not give up. In the summer of 1945, the Russian army invaded Manchuria, rapidly moving deeper, freeing the Chinese land from the invader. At this time, the American Army, together with the Australians, with great losses, but surely, captures the island behind the island, and gets to the main thing !!Japan is already starving, it has nowhere to take ore and fuel for the military industry. In the country, food cards with a tiny ration. Another month, and Japan will be on his knees. But the Japanese do not give up. This is a very noble and selfless nation when it comes to the Motherland.They excel in this n-I respect the Japanese! They will fight to the end, but they have no chance! At this time in America, ended the latest tests of nuclear weapons, which created for the Americans prisoners of German scientists. After the tests, the general and the scientists themselves were simply horrified by that hellish destructive power of the new weapons! ... Japan almost on her knees .. Knowing this, a certain person by name, Harry Truman, REASONALLY gives the order, to the destruction of two peaceful cities and all his residents !! It's 150,000 women, old people, children, wiped from the face of the earth !! Japan is almost on his knees! Why does he do it, because Japan is fighting the war by all the rules? She does not create chaos, like the armies of the Garman. What did he want to show to anyone at such a price ??? Think!
> 
> Now there are two eternal questions that are probably troubling you for many decades. About which there are constant disputes, which have long been rumors and gossips!
> I gave you a real objective opinion, collected from military documents of different countries, evaluated, and issued to the mountain!
> ...


This thing is getting better and better , I'm listening sir Sedan.
...and you have my respect!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 17, 2017)

Frajola said:


> This thing is getting better and better , I'm listening sir Sedan.
> ...and you have my respect!


"All the world's a stage, And all the men and women, merely Players;"

W. Shakespeare

Unfortunately, I can not yet express the full depth of my worldview, the yen does not have enough skills in English. Over time, I promise I will improve.))

Thank you, Братан!!

PS: We are told this way: "In every joke, there is some truth." or "in every joke there is only a joke particle, the rest is true")))


----------



## Sedan (Dec 17, 2017)

"Arms race"?)))) Welcome))) .. that's what it turned out as a result.)) I do not know how you are, but I would crap if I saw it alive.

Large-scale military exercises of the Soviet Army in 1981.

Music is the Anthem of the USSR






And we could live peacefully, build, would be the richest on the world !! But for some reason the whole country worked to catch someone! Why this all was necessary ?? !! What for!!??


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 17, 2017)

Sedan said:


> "Arms race"?)))) Welcome))) .. that's what it turned out as a result.)) I do not know how you are, but I would crap if I saw it alive.
> 
> Large-scale military exercises of the Soviet Army in 1981.
> 
> ...


'follow the money'

It always leads to the answer.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 17, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> 'follow the money'
> 
> It always leads to the answer.







Very interesting video. I think it will be interesting for you to see the training of the Elite of the Russian Army, of the airborne troops, namely those who tortured Rambo. The 1973 film.






Remember, when an American reconnaissance aircraft was shot down over the territory of the USSR. Powers was a pilot.



. And at this time, discovered a Russian spy in America, which have secreted nuclear secrets in some way So in the USSR the court sentenced Powers to 10 years in prison. And our scout Rudolph Abel .... American court issued a death sentence.



Then there was the famous exchange on the bridge. Look at this film with T. Hanks, it accurately shows the nature of the RUSSIAN person, in the person of R. Abel. А weak old man, as at first glance it seems))






he did not betray his Homeland, even under pain of death-this is a real fact !! Because after his return, he was awarded and taught at the KGB school to young spies, his experience!))) If he was a traitor, he would be shot on his return! Вecause: betrayal subject to the death penalty, is not considered in prisoner of war! but to traitors to the Мotherland! At us it was a priority *number one*!!!!

PS: But East Berlin did not look so then it's a lie !! Spielberg aka Hans Christian Anderson.))) He needed more pteradactyls in the movie to add, so they flew over Friedrich Strasse, and tore the gaping passers-by!))

that's what Saakashvili likes in Ukraine "crowd $"..)))

Look .... just look at the 5th minute. That man yells: away from Ukraine to Georgia ... you are a traitor !! who is he in my country ??!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 17, 2017)

*East Berlin 1969 year.






 *

In eastern Berlin, people lived at times better than in the USSR! always!!! If they did not want Western Joy),) pumped lips, casinos and pornography in rollsroys, then they would have been more developed now in moral and spiritual terms !! In the USSR, such a society is impossible because of mental circumstances! And even if they do not lie, there was a cultural, undeveloped society in the GDR, I have many friends, whose fathers served there in the army. There were no social problems like in the USSR, I see no reason why it is necessary to depict life in the GDR in such gloomy colors. People do not want to work, develop, overcome themselves on the road to success, they want to FUN, so they, like grasshoppers, hopped through the Berlin Wall! What did they find there? I see all this perfectly NOW !! And as China develops, in which they are shot for bribing officials, we too see !! China will very soon surpass America, according to very many experts !! They even have their own Chinese google! They resist the flow of debauchery into their Country-correctly the Chinese do-Respect you !!!!

such countries as Sweden, in my opinion, have reached the optimal peak in the social context. It's wonderful, Friends, in fact communism "from each according to ability, to each according to work" .. BUT .. everything is built on material values .. there is not enough spirituality and morality, everything is like at Honda factory, clearly, ideally and harmoniously. .. robots are working. All this is eventually transferred to everyday life, to the family. then it will come to that ..... you look when you wake up, and next to the terminator sleeps with pumped lips ...

Because all these things with plastic and other nonsense, this is nothing more than a demonstration of their own selfishness, awakening of low ambition! And the man has nothing left, under such conditions as standing by the mirror for hours, and admiring oneself!. And he, like Batman, no longer will not have time to another .. except for their girls (there are many of them) of course !!!))


----------



## Frajola (Dec 17, 2017)

.....just got home .......I wish you all my pen pals a great week, In my case ,after 21 days working straight ,
I'm dead cover by worms, going to bed see ya

peace and sleep.............


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2017)

Frajola said:


> peace and sleep.............


For everything there is a fixed time, and a time for every business under the sun.

A time for birth and a time for death; a time for planting and a time for uprooting;

A time to put to death and a time to make well; a time for pulling down and a time for building up;

A time for weeping and a time for laughing; a time for sorrow and a time for dancing;

A time to take stones away and a time to get stones together; a time for kissing and a time to keep from kissing;

A time for search and a time for loss; a time to keep and a time to give away;

A time for undoing and a time for stitching; a time for keeping quiet and a time for talk;

A time for love and a time for hate; a time for war and a time for peace.A time for love and a time for hate; a time for war and a time for peace.

What profit has the worker in the work which he does?

I saw the work which God has put on the sons of man.

He has made everything right in its time; but he has made their hearts without knowledge, so that man is unable to see the works of God, from the first to the last.

I am certain that there is nothing better for a man than to be glad, and to do good while life is in him.

And for every man to take food and drink, and have joy in all his work, is a reward from God.

I am certain that whatever God does will be for ever. No addition may be made to it, nothing may be taken from it; and God has done it so that man may be in fear before him.

Whatever is has been before, and what is to be is now; because God makes search for the things which are past.

And again, I saw under the sun, *in the place of the judges, that evil was there; and in the place of righteousness, that evil was there.*

I said in my heart, God will be judge of the good and of the bad; because a time for every purpose and for every work has been fixed by him.

I said in my heart, It is because of the sons of men, so that God may put them to the test and that they may see themselves as beasts.

Because the fate of the sons of men and the fate of the beasts is the same. As is the death of one so is the death of the other, and all have one spirit. Man is not higher than the beasts; because all is to no purpose.

All go to one place, all are of the dust, and all will be turned to dust again.

Who is certain that the spirit of the sons of men goes up to heaven, or that the spirit of the beasts goes down to the earth?

So I saw that there is nothing better than for a man to have joy in his work--because that is his reward. *Who will make him see what will come after him?*


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2017)

This is the work of my friend and student from Russia. He uses my method for the first time, so do not judge strictly.)))

Seeds "SedanSeeds"

Sodium Phillips 600+ luminescent 250





And I have nothing to tell you, because of the coming holidays, which not only bring fun, but also deprive money.
The project stands still, why, softly, and my melancholy is superfluous.))) Do not be angry with me, usually I'm white and fluffy




)))
**********************************************

Clouds are white horses. Why are you rushing without looking back? Do not look you please down, better ride us in the sky- CLOUD!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2017)

Excuse me, Bros !! I do not want to say anything bad to you, but look at this ... To relax, I turn on the film (I really like science fiction as you understood). The film is called "I'm a robot." The concept of the film is good, the imagination at the highest level, staging and special effects, are simply shocking. I like this film!! Watched it many times!

Now consider the details .. so to speak a deep understanding of the worldview.

 

I understand that everything you have there is sterile, but still .. the rules of etiquette do not say that you need to wash your hands before eating? We were taught this since childhood! Even if I were this "hero", and would have made the film crew all together with the director, to scrub that floor like a ship deck,I would still show that I washed my hands before eating, there are harmful bacteria on the ground (oil from a spoiled car, a dog is pissed, somebody spat, he joined his sneakers, then rubs his hands) .. I care about my health, I do not want be like a pig !! At you not so ?? !!

he sits down at the table

 

You do take on etiquette, when you go into the room, or, especially, sit at the table in your home, you need to remove the hat? this is what any muzhik knows! Or is it a crown? Or his head is disfigured?))) Only the ladies can be in the headdress! He's a lady?

Further we look. Man begins to eat. When I visited my mother when she was alive, of course, I treated her with the greatest respect, and even more so, to what she had prepared for me !!! I would have known that I would not eat all this cake, cut off a piece with a knife. What does this person do:


 

Do not you have to cut a pie with a knife ??

Why shame your feet shamelessly, at the table? Showing the sneakers that are exclusively for sports, their legs are choking, they can not be walked for long, it's bad for the health-there's rubber outsole !! And he does not take them off even when he goes to bed! - Why this harmful advertisement?

 

Now I have tried to express the depth of my worldview on mental features, in the form of an Amerikican culture !! After all, cinematography is the same American culture, is not it, gentlemen!


PEACE!!


----------



## n0thing (Dec 18, 2017)

Ah yes I see you have found our prized documentary of the everyday American man that is I-Robot. I wasn't aware we allowed outsiders to view such delicate material but I must admit fighting killer robots and eating pie with a spoon is everything that is to be American. Maybe one day we can move past such barbaric ways to be more civilized, one can only hope. 

I really like your setup though. Nice idea to utilize your soil bed as a canopy with your supercrop. Very innovative to maximize every last drop of light you can, well done.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2017)

n0thing said:


> Ah yes I see you have found our prized documentary of the everyday American man that is I-Robot.


Good afternoon!

I am very pleased to see you here, and I am very glad that you liked my developments in growing!!

Thank you very much for your kind words !!

But in the main part of your post, I will not agree with you. Being determines consciousness. What we see on the screen is our being. What conclusions we draw from this is our consciousness!

You can not imagine how our children absorb each gesture, every word of "star" !!!

It is in the household details !! Manners of behavior, clothing, rhetoric of the film hero. The next stage: the child begins to imitate this hero, it is in the details, because so to drive "Audi", while crumbling a bunch of evil robots, it will not work out!

Now answer the question, please:

what will our children grow up under impressions from such films ??

!! You think normal ?? !! I really doubt it !!

And do not tell me, please, that I'm an outsider !! These are my children brought up on these films !! You have imposed your culture from the position of strength to the whole world !! It's you who are responsible for the fact that my son at the age of 18 dreams of "grills" and lets his hair down to his shoulders like a little girl !!

And pies with robots have nothing to do with this, Bro! My son does not respect his grandparents, he is above this, he is a progressive young man, he knows everything !! He does not need anything from life, except the Nike sneakers of the new model. I can not find a common language with him, he perfectly speaks English!))))) Do you understand now what I'm talking about?

His manner and speech I do not like! But we have a democracy, I can not change anything, he will complain to me about the police! The cops will come (they also fuck as you imitate the clowns), they will tell me, hands on the hood, do not breathe, do not fart, go along the line ...))) I'm tired of this masquerade, Bro !!

You would understand me if you were forced to walk in felt boots and with a balalaika in your hands! Then you would say: you fucking outsiders, I'm not going to play the fucking balalaika, though you beat me with a stick !!))) Or I'm wrong, Bro !! ?? Only honestly ?? !!)))

PEACE!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2017)

Here is my hero childhood, and I do not know other heroes!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2017)

In the US and Russia there is no a priori that folk ethical culture of behavior that would be worth imitating the whole world !! The culture of ethics in its purest form is primarily England (where the fundamentally ambitious and pro-active ethical principles are). This is France (the peak of cultural ethics), Germany (strict Uncles Aryans-keep their principles to the end). In Old Europe, there are enough similar states with centuries of established cultural basis! And let's not even lie to ourselves! If you compare the United States and Russia culturally with Old Europe, then it's comparing a ranch in Texas to Las Vegas !! If you did not know about it, then I really feel sorry for you, mon cher ami !!


----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2017)

There are two terrible truths we all fear facing.

One is that the world is filled with savage zombies who predictably shuffle from loud noise to loud noise.
The other is that we are one of them.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2017)

ANC said:


> There are two terrible truths we all fear facing.
> 
> One is that the world is filled with savage zombies who predictably shuffle from loud noise to loud noise.
> The other is that we are one of them.


Братан, please see this movie !! One of my favorite directors is Roman Polanski. Very instructive film, slightly opens the curtain real !! It is immediately evident that Roman is angry at America, and intends to shoot dirt!)) But the concept of the film is absolutely sensible, no aggression, all on the case.)))


----------



## Frajola (Dec 18, 2017)

ANC said:


> There are two terrible truths we all fear facing.
> 
> One is that the world is filled with savage zombies who predictably shuffle from loud noise to loud noise.
> The other is that we are one of them.


...if u can't fight them, join then.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2017)

Frajola said:


> ...if u can't fight them, join then.


----------



## Frajola (Dec 18, 2017)

Sedan said:


>


I rather walk and rot through the eternity like a zombie than stick with those ideologies.
I'm married with a Cuban lady, believe me, all those fellas in that video are the worst kind of people you can ever imagine! 
They are all a bunch of losers gone loco, they are rooted on lies and crime. 
Brazil is going though its darken times, after 8 years of our also drunken president " lula " ( the same kind of socialist fella on the video) the man who betrayed the people and inflicted organized crime on all the arteries through which enormous amounts of financial resources flowed, appointing their crime partners to take over the logistics therefore the collection of the huge amounts of public money, amounts never ever seen before , condemning to death all the institutions that depended on those resources to survive, today the abandonment is notorious, and it is at the four corners of the country, death goes round cities either by lack of access to public health or by an explosion of violence and barbarism, only seen in real war scenarios. Abuses of all kinds, one of the last scandals was the Soccer World Cup, Brazil managed to spend more than the last three countries that hosted the soccer world cup combined !! 
And today all the stadiums and all the built infrastructure is unfinished or abandoned. Billions and billions of dollars stolen, stolen from future generations. Thousands are dead or going to die cuss of this.... Sir Sedan the next cup will be in Russia, sit down and watch the orgy with the public money.
I hope I'm wrong.

peace when it is possible.....


----------



## Sedan (Dec 19, 2017)

Frajola said:


> I rather walk and rot through the eternity like a zombie than stick with those ideologies.
> I'm married with a Cuban lady, believe me, all those fellas in that video are the worst kind of people you can ever imagine!
> They are all a bunch of losers gone loco, they are rooted on lies and crime.
> Brazil is going though its darken times, after 8 years of our also drunken president " lula " ( the same kind of socialist fella on the video) the man who betrayed the people and inflicted organized crime on all the arteries through which enormous amounts of financial resources flowed, appointing their crime partners to take over the logistics therefore the collection of the huge amounts of public money, amounts never ever seen before , condemning to death all the institutions that depended on those resources to survive, today the abandonment is notorious, and it is at the four corners of the country, death goes round cities either by lack of access to public health or by an explosion of violence and barbarism, only seen in real war scenarios. Abuses of all kinds, one of the last scandals was the Soccer World Cup, Brazil managed to spend more than the last three countries that hosted the soccer world cup combined !!
> ...


Bro, I call you to the revolution? Are you kidding? laughing can I start?)) I do not know Cuba, I have never been interested in this beautiful country, unfortunately. Therefore, I did not write anything about her. This is just an alternative, which, in my opinion, deserves to be studied as a world precedent. History needs to be known from all sides, in order to avoid mistakes, or vice versa in the future.

If I offended someone with this song, who suffered from those people, I sincerely apologize !! I did not know that this song will cause such negative emotions, my Friend! My mistake!!






For me, peace is certainly possible, because he lives in my heart !!

PEACE!!!!

PS:Russia has this cup constantly, since the time of Ivan the Terrible, the 16th
century, who killed his son personally for wanting to overthrow him!

*"Ivan the Terrible kills his son"* - a picture of the Russian artist Ilya Repin, written in 1883-1885.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2017)

Sedan said:


> *East Berlin 1969 year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We agree on much, it seems.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> We agree on much, it seems.


yes, Colleague, there is an essence in it, you are right! I intentionally put a video shot by tourists from West Germany, here everything is without beauty and posturing !! It is enough to look into the eyes of these cultural people who walk along Friedrich Straße Street ... there is not a drop of fear in these eyes, rather, on the contrary, believe me, I know what fear in the faces of passers-by..fear of constant fear.. not instant fear, fear, over time reflected in mimicry and in the eyes !! Such eyes will not be performed by any Hollywood actor, even Tom Hanks, whom I respect as an actor. "Run Forest run..."


----------



## Sedan (Dec 19, 2017)

Do not relax, Bro! The reverse side of the coin))) The uprising in Prague in 1968. As always in the arena of Russian tanks)))






They did not crush Prague right away, just because almost all the tank commanders refused the order and did not shoot the crowd unarmed !!

They were then demoted !!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Do not relax, Bro! The reverse side of the coin))) The uprising in Prague in 1968. As always in the arena of Russian tanks)))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


America seems to have the same problem now, only we don't bother with inviting a foreign power to intimidate the citizens;

Yes, it actually says 'school district' on it.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> America seems to have the same problem now, only we don't bother with inviting a foreign power to intimidate the citizens;


No comments......

 

http://friday-lunch-club.blogspot.com/2013/03/obama-to-netanyahu-you-better.html

 

https://twitter.com/BUKHMAIS


----------



## gr865 (Dec 19, 2017)

The reason that the soldier is holding a gun on that man is ISIS does not play by the rules of war, and that soldier is not going to take a chance. Hold him there till he is proven not to be the enemy.
That's the way it worked when I was a GI. Never trust anyone but your team.

Do you think them soldiers want to be there?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2017)

gr865 said:


> The reason that the soldier is holding a gun on that man is ISIS does not play by the rules of war, and that soldier is not going to take a chance. Hold him there till he is proven not to be the enemy.
> That's the way it worked when I was a GI. Never trust anyone but your team.
> 
> Do you think them soldiers want to be there?


The question being asked is whether and why that soldier needs to be there at all.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 19, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Do you think them soldiers want to be there?


Of course they want, do not hesitate !!

Captured Ukrainian soldiers in the Donbas. They are forced to sing the Hymn of Russia ... they sing with pleasure !!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The question being asked is whether and why that soldier needs to be there at all.


I do not agree, Colleague, with your opinion, unfortunately! If you do not mind, I will express my opinion. The main thing in all this: To whom is this beneficial ?? !! And what specific goals (not TV or Internet news), it is SPECIFIC OBJECTIVES, pursued by someone who benefits from it !! ??

And this is not a gang of terrorists, they are very clever and calculating people. It's people, not the image of some !!!!!!!!!!! They are higher than all the shit that we are interested in, than they are laughing, they saturate us, knowing the basest desires of people, and pursuing exclusively selfish goals !!!!IThis group of people .. ordinary people! And there is a SYSTEM which is a priori evil, as it is written in the Bible


----------



## gr865 (Dec 19, 2017)

Can go by the false stories in the bible. They were told that just to control the masses.
Why are we in the middle east? The answer is damn simple, OIL, period, oh, and the fact the a majority of our elected officials have major stock holdings in the war machine.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 19, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Why are we in the middle east?





Sedan said:


> To whom is this beneficial ?? !!


Bingo, Bro !! You are on the right track ...

Now the second question:

Why is someone in Ukraine ?! In addition ... this conflict was not who was not profitable ..because we see the result...

PEACE!!!

PS: Gentlemen, you often take offense at me, that I do not like the US government !! Have you ever wondered why a Ukrainian citizen does not like the US government? He did not see the US government once in his life!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 19, 2017)

Once again I apologize !!! If you do not agree to say this, I will CLOSE YOUR OWN FOREVER !! You will listen only about acid-base balance and control of salt level in the ground !! You just tell me !!


----------



## gr865 (Dec 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The question being asked is whether and why that soldier needs to be there at all.


I do not believe that picture was taken in the Ukraine, I do not believe that US soldiers are in the Ukraine. I could be wrong, but I have heard nothing on any US forces being there. I remember once in Viet Nam, I held a whole village hostage while my team went through the village. In one hut, they found a stash of weapons, a major stash. When they came back and ask who that hut belonged to no one said a word, and then one man stood up an ran, he did not get far. One of my teammates just happen to step around the corner where that ol boy was running and caught him right in the jaw with the but of his M16, took him to the ground. I would have shot him had my teammate had not stopped him.
He could have pulled the pistol he had and shot one on my teammates or me, that would not have been good because there would have been lots of bloodshed of innocent people.
I say innocent, but the members of that village did not turn him in, and I am sure they knew about him.

Anyway, if the picture Sedan posted with the soldier holding the person hostage is in the Ukraine I apologize, we should not be there.

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2017)

Sedan said:


> I do not agree, Colleague, with your opinion, unfortunately! If you do not mind, I will express my opinion. The main thing in all this: To whom is this beneficial ?? !! And what specific goals (not TV or Internet news), it is SPECIFIC OBJECTIVES, pursued by someone who benefits from it !! ??
> 
> And this is not a gang of terrorists, they are very clever and calculating people. It's people, not the image of some !!!!!!!!!!! They are higher than all the shit that we are interested in, than they are laughing, they saturate us, knowing the basest desires of people, and pursuing exclusively selfish goals !!!!IThis group of people .. ordinary people! And there is a SYSTEM which is a priori evil, as it is written in the Bible


I think you got my meaning backwards.

I don't want American soldiers in Iraq, or in Afghanistan, or in Kenya, Columbia, Pakistan, Libya, Egypt, Syria, etc etc etc

America does not fight wars to win them anymore, only to keep spending money on defense companies so they can keep taking profits while impoverishing the American People at home.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2017)

gr865 said:


> I do not believe that picture was taken in the Ukraine, I do not believe that US soldiers are in the Ukraine. I could be wrong, but I have heard nothing on any US forces being there. I remember once in Viet Nam, I held a whole village hostage while my team went through the village. In one hut, they found a stash of weapons, a major stash. When they came back and ask who that hut belonged to no one said a word, and then one man stood up an ran, he did not get far. One of my teammates just happen to step around the corner where that ol boy was running and caught him right in the jaw with the but of his M16, took him to the ground. I would have shot him had my teammate had not stopped him.
> He could have pulled the pistol he had and shot one on my teammates or me, that would not have been good because there would have been lots of bloodshed of innocent people.
> I say innocent, but the members of that village did not turn him in, and I am sure they knew about him.
> 
> ...


That pic was taken in Iraq or Afghanistan.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I think you got my meaning backwards.
> 
> I don't want American soldiers in Iraq, or in Afghanistan, or in Kenya, Columbia, Pakistan, Libya, Egypt, Syria, etc etc etc
> 
> America does not fight wars to win them anymore, only to keep spending money on defense companies so they can keep taking profits while impoverishing the American People at home.


Now that is a No Shit comment!
And even when the conflict ends, the American people foot the fucking bill to rebuild the country we were at war with. Only to have it destroyed by the people that didn't want us there in the first place.
The US has led the world for a very long time, being protector, guardian and peace keeper. When actually the only countries they did this for were the countries with OIL or something else that our government wanted. They could give a shit about anywhere that does not have something that will enrich the wealthy of our country and every other country in the world. Hell we don't even take care of our own territories if they can't or don't enrich the wealthy, look at Porto Rico. Fucking DJT did not even know that it was a US territory.
Every politician is out for his own good, what can he do to enrich him/herself. That is not just in the USA but every country in the world.
It upsets me so that we as a people put up with the crap that our government gets away with.
We need a wholesale house and senate cleanup, get rid of them lifers, begin term limits, put all poilitions on the same packages as the people, Social Security, Healthcare, and the benefits they receive, during and after they serve. 

It is time to stop the madness!

GR


----------



## gr865 (Dec 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That pic was taken in Iraq or Afghanistan.


That is what I basically said, and the reason for that is what I explained before. I don't give a shit about how scared that person was, make sure he is not the enemy before you turn your back on him.
I lost a nephew in Afghanistan, had an insurgent get into their camp dressed as an Afghan soldier and he kill my nephew and one other before he was killed. But what can you expect from adversaries who use women and children as shields.
There were many times during interrogation of a suspected NVR I would get so pissed I would want to walk up to him and just shoot him in the head but he knew that as US soldiers we would not harm him and he would basically laugh at us and had a few spit in my face. They only did that once, the butt of my M16 hurts when put in the right location. Oh and I got reprimanded for doing that and lost rank for 3 months and had to take the lower pay level. That sucked. But we are suppose to be the nice guys!

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Now that is a No Shit comment!
> And even when the conflict ends, the American people foot the fucking bill to rebuild the country we were at war with. Only to have it destroyed by the people that didn't want us there in the first place.
> The US has led the world for a very long time, being protector, guardian and peace keeper. When actually the only countries they did this for were the countries with OIL or something else that our government wanted. They could give a shit about anywhere that does not have something that will enrich the wealthy of our country and every other country in the world. Hell we don't even take care of our own territories if they can't or don't enrich the wealthy, look at Porto Rico. Fucking DJT did not even know that it was a US territory.
> Every politician is out for his own good, what can he do to enrich him/herself. That is not just in the USA but every country in the world.
> ...


Let's start with getting money out of our political system.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I think you got my meaning backwards.
> 
> I don't want American soldiers in Iraq, or in Afghanistan, or in Kenya, Columbia, Pakistan, Libya, Egypt, Syria, etc etc etc
> 
> America does not fight wars to win them anymore, only to keep spending money on defense companies so they can keep taking profits while impoverishing the American People at home.


You're the only American who understands me right here !!! *Thank you!!* Translate all I can not translate it into English !!

I'm not a communist, I'm a philosopher !!!



gr865 said:


> I do not believe that picture was taken in the Ukraine, I do not believe that US soldiers are in the Ukraine. I could be wrong, but I have heard nothing on any US forces being there.
> 
> GR


I'm demoralized, my Friend !! You can not distinguish an Arab from a Ukrainian? ..... that's really news for me !! I'm shocked! I now imagine an image of a Ukrainian in the head of an American ... I'm shocked !! My tongue is speechless!Imagine if you showed me a Thai or a native of New Guinea, and I would say that it's an American, and then would have entered into a pale with you about the stock prices on Wall Street? What would you tell me?



gr865 said:


> But we are suppose to be the nice guys!
> 
> GR


Napalm not used in Vietnam, the best guys? Or do you want to show what kind of injury leaves napalm? I compare napalm with chemical attacks of 1914. Top of civilization.)))

In Ukraine from Americans, only "dead presidents", they do their job, at times better than any napalm !! There are no American soldiers in Ukraine, they can only be in Afghanistan, or in Kenya, Columbia, Pakistan, Libya, Egypt, Syria, etc. etc etc Because Goode guys are afraid of wild bears, they bite!)))


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2017)

gr865 said:


> That is what I basically said, and the reason for that is what I explained before. I don't give a shit about how scared that person was, make sure he is not the enemy before you turn your back on him.
> I lost a nephew in Afghanistan, had an insurgent get into their camp dressed as an Afghan soldier and he kill my nephew and one other before he was killed. But what can you expect from adversaries who use women and children as shields.
> There were many times during interrogation of a suspected NVR I would get so pissed I would want to walk up to him and just shoot him in the head but he knew that as US soldiers we would not harm him and he would basically laugh at us and had a few spit in my face. They only did that once, the butt of my M16 hurts when put in the right location. Oh and I got reprimanded for doing that and lost rank for 3 months and had to take the lower pay level. That sucked. But we are suppose to be the nice guys!
> 
> GR


Two time Congressional Medal of Honor recipient and Marine Corp General Smedley Butler wrote a book 80 years ago, War is a Racket;
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_Is_a_Racket

I bet he'd have plenty to say about today's military adventurism.

A link to quotes from the book;
https://www.goodreads.com/work/quotes/191777-war-is-a-racket


----------



## Sedan (Dec 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I think you got my meaning backwards.
> 
> I don't want American soldiers in Iraq, or in Afghanistan, or in Kenya, Columbia, Pakistan, Libya, Egypt, Syria, etc etc etc
> 
> America does not fight wars to win them anymore, only to keep spending money on defense companies so they can keep taking profits while impoverishing the American People at home.


You're the only American who understands me right here !!! *Thank you!!* Translate all I can not translate it into English !!

I'm not a communist, I'm a philosopher !!!



gr865 said:


> I do not believe that picture was taken in the Ukraine, I do not believe that US soldiers are in the Ukraine. I could be wrong, but I have heard nothing on any US forces being there.
> 
> GR


I'm demoralized, my Friend !! You can not distinguish an Arab from a Ukrainian? ..... that's really news for me !! I'm shocked! I now imagine an image of a Ukrainian in the head of an American ... I'm shocked !! My tongue is speechless!Imagine if you showed me a Thai or a native of New Guinea, and I would say that it's an American, and then would have entered into a pale with you about the stock prices on Wall Street? What would you tell me?

Napalm not used in Vietnam, the best guys? Or do you want to show what kind of injury leaves napalm? I compare napalm with chemical attacks of 1914. Top of civilization.))) In ukraine from Americans, only "dead presidents", they do their job, at times better than any napalm !! There are no American soldiers in Ukraine, they can only be in Afghanistan, or in Kenya, Columbia, Pakistan, Libya, Egypt, Syria, etc. etc etc


----------



## gr865 (Dec 19, 2017)

Well all in all, this a forum for cannabis growing not politics.

I hate what my country has done throughout the world. I consider us bullies, but again it is all about oil.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm demoralized, my Friend !! You can not distinguish an Arab from a Ukrainian? ..... that's really news for me !! I'm shocked! I now imagine an image of a Ukrainian in the head of an American ... I'm shocked !!
I sincerely apologize for my lack of knowledge of your country. I am not one to keep up on world politics. Hell I don't even want to keep up with US news. 
It is time for DJT to exit.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Well all in all, this a forum for cannabis growing not politics.
> 
> I hate what my country has done throughout the world. I consider us bullies, but again it is all about oil.


Not just oil anymore.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 19, 2017)

gr865 said:


> I'm demoralized, my Friend !! You can not distinguish an Arab from a Ukrainian? ..... that's really news for me !! I'm shocked! I now imagine an image of a Ukrainian in the head of an American ... I'm shocked !!
> I sincerely apologize for my lack of knowledge of your country. I am not one to keep up on world politics. Hell I don't even want to keep up with US news.
> It is time for DJT to exit.


Thanks, there was an interesting discussion!








ttystikk said:


> Not just oil anymore.







......


----------



## Frajola (Dec 19, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I call you to the revolution? Are you kidding? laughing can I start?)) I do not know Cuba, I have never been interested in this beautiful country, unfortunately. Therefore, I did not write anything about her. This is just an alternative, which, in my opinion, deserves to be studied as a world precedent. History needs to be known from all sides, in order to avoid mistakes, or vice versa in the future.
> 
> If I offended someone with this song, who suffered from those people, I sincerely apologize !! I did not know that this song will cause such negative emotions, my Friend! My mistake!!
> 
> ...


No offense taken Sedan, actually thanks for uploading the video, so many others can see and always learn something, history has to be known like you well said.
And always, like a coin, the thing has 2 sides, even today there are Cubans that still love the former and past bushwhacker dictator Fidel Castro.
Even in Brazil we still have stupid people that love the corrupt politicians, they just refuse to see the light.
Its like to refuse to believe that the man went to the moon with Russian rockets!! lol.....

By the way today a Judy from the supreme federal court of some bullshit in Brazil set free some corrupt people, they were convicted already by the justice and they were well put in jail and supose to be in for a hell of a time and even like that they were set free today. That is really offensive to the people of my country, a shame! 

peace folks.....


----------



## Frajola (Dec 19, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Well all in all, this a forum for cannabis growing not politics.
> 
> I hate what my country has done throughout the world. I consider us bullies, but again it is all about oil.


....well said all sentences sir.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 20, 2017)

Frajola said:


> Its like to refuse to believe that the man went to the moon with Russian rockets!! lol.....
> 
> peace folks.....


Remember the good old1980s?





When things were so uncomplicated?
I wish I could go back there again 
And every thing could be the same.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 20, 2017)

*What would at least something fill the emptiness of my mortal existence)) ..

Lara Fem

defoliation

    

The continuation should follow ...............*


----------



## Sedan (Dec 20, 2017)

*The last hours before his death.))

Give him his due, this bush pleased our eyes a long time ...

Crazy Kush auto fem.

      

to be continued..*


----------



## Sedan (Dec 20, 2017)

*Quite recently, I was shown in personal correspondence by one person, as by hopelessness I grew up the lower, the most immature flowers of the auto.

I saw the result .. I was interested. Just now, I have now empty audit area, on the contrary, it is not filled. Therefore, for the sake of experiment, I did not expose the plant to cold and darkness, so that the lower, immature cones, not frozen or not herm.


Now, let's see what happens ....*

*"How many blissful revelations
The spirit of enlightment hides!
And then experience born of lapses
And genius antinomy-wise
And chance, the heavenly inventor..."

Alexander Pushkin 1825

 

translating Vadim Rumynskiy*

 

*Next is the continuation of the experiment .. *


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2017)

Frajola said:


> No offense taken Sedan, actually thanks for uploading the video, so many others can see and always learn something, history has to be known like you well said.
> And always, like a coin, the thing has 2 sides, even today there are Cubans that still love the former and past bushwhacker dictator Fidel Castro.
> Even in Brazil we still have stupid people that love the corrupt politicians, they just refuse to see the light.
> Its like to refuse to believe that the man went to the moon with Russian rockets!! lol.....
> ...


As long as the powerful go free in spite of their crimes, the people will remain imprisoned by the Injustice.

Someone needs to put that judge in prison for corruption.


----------



## Frajola (Dec 20, 2017)

​


ttystikk said:


> As long as the powerful go free in spite of their crimes, the people will remain imprisoned by the Injustice.
> 
> Someone needs to put that judge in prison for corruption.


....there is a kind of " anti gov feeling "growing up among our Brazilian federal police , kind of FBI in the US, and others institutions yonder, it might lead us to a sort of " coup d'etat " , ...... more like " fuck it, its enough of this crap !!! ". And then an intervention, combined with the army , polices, and some few politicians could stop the bleeding and cast a new start, its a rich country ran by pirates!!

.......just an appetizer.......

*Today*, the Brazilian justice department start the preparations to arrest a politician convicted to be sent for nor less than 8 years in a federal penitentiary, his crime was done in 1993/1996 while he was a mayor of the city of San Paulo, give or taken, it has 18M people living in it, plus the heavy industry, it ain't a small deal, *so today 21 years after his crimes* , he is a 86 years old shitter....guess what guys ??? ....... need to finish? no right......

.some other judge will say...he is to old to pay hard time, 
poor old fart ,
send him home,
the mother fucker can stay in his palace, literally a palace, and he is truly promising not to leave home any more. lol. you see ? This is how most of that kind of situations end !!! We have a say in Brazil ......." that scandal will end up in pizza".
So how can you run a country where you have this kind of bricks in its foundations??? 

By the way that fella above, Paulo Maluf is wanted by the FBI, he can't step in the US.

cool huh...

peace and pizza.


ps,. The amount of money stolen by him was around US$ 1B, proven. Imagine that kind of money back to 1993.....


----------



## Frajola (Dec 20, 2017)

Sedan said:


> *What would at least something fill the emptiness of my mortal existence)) ..
> 
> Lara Fem
> 
> ...



wow, it was a heavy defoliation my dear friend sir Sedan , wasn't it ? How long to start flowering? and another thing that really intrigues me.... by the very bottom , what do you do with the lower branches? Do you promote rooting out of then to increase nuts intake ? Like dig and buried then tips so it sprouts roots, is that right or my eyes are too stoned?? I've seen others pictures from your work and and it is hard to see the soil. All space is taken. Is that it ?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 21, 2017)

Frajola said:


> wow, it was a heavy defoliation my dear friend sir Sedan , wasn't it ?


Good afternoon Mr. M !!
Yes, you are right, this is a very new method of cultivation. Not only you, but also my colleagues from Russia and Ukraine, are still surprised! I will say more, my students when I ask them to do something similar on their plants, long resist. I almost force them.)) It's all the same, they do it wrong ... I have to ask to change 2-3 times.



Frajola said:


> How long to start flowering?


I already wrote, Bro, it does not depend on me! A month ago it was possible to translate already for flowering. But, unfortunately, the "dead presidents" do not show me their kindness, they do not favor me recently!

PS: It is necessary to finish the outer case, without an external housing, the installation for flowering can not be translated. This requires a lot of investment from me. Well, imagine how to buy you Bentley Continental.)))



Frajola said:


> and another thing that really intrigues me.... by the very bottom , what do you do with the lower branches? Do you promote rooting out of then to increase nuts intake ? Like dig and buried then tips so it sprouts roots, is that right or my eyes are too stoned?? I've seen others pictures from your work and and it is hard to see the soil. All space is taken. Is that it ?


This time I did not bury the branches, like last time! Now there are 4 plants in the installation. Two plants are a vertical method of cultivation (Lara, Bermuda (sativa)). Two plants - horizontal training (Crazy Kush, Bamdat (indica).)

I hope I answered all your questions, Bro, since I do not understand everything, I have to think out.)) Please do not forget that I do not know English well. Use less slang and idiomatic turns.


----------



## ANC (Dec 21, 2017)

How many weeks from seed to harvest on those tall plants?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 21, 2017)

ANC said:


> How many weeks from seed to harvest on those tall plants?


*Instead of the author's foreword:

You have come here to forget your shame. The way that you go will not be easy, Bro!))))*







**************************************

Hello Colleague!

This is an abstract question "How many weeks"?

it's like to be or not to be I suppose?))))

I will try to explain:

The whole point is how much you want to grow plants or how much time you are willing to spend for one cycle.

There are two methods of cultivation in my installation:

1. Four full-fledged plants (as of now) are similar in development, with plants in the out. Veg is about 4-6 months long.

2. 6-7 plants in the short veg. The technology is as follows: weak light, put higher, plants stretch very fast with a fishing rod, when they reach the tops of the grid, turn on full illumination, the mass grows, turn to bloom. Veg for 2-3 months.


All these techniques will be described in detail in the installation manual when it goes into mass production. I will be the author of this guide ..


----------



## Frajola (Dec 21, 2017)

....going to my vacation time, couple days off, thanks God. 
I wish you all RIU comrades, a merry merry Christmas, be in peace with your family and loved ones and with yourself mainly.

see ya
I gotta  and a flight to catch.


----------



## Frajola (Dec 21, 2017)

Sedan said:


> Good afternoon Mr. M !!
> Yes, you are right, this is a very new method of cultivation. Not only you, but also my colleagues from Russia and Ukraine, are still surprised! I will say more, my students when I ask them to do something similar on their plants, long resist. I almost force them.)) It's all the same, they do it wrong ... I have to ask to change 2-3 times.
> 
> 
> ...


my English ain't that good neither bro, lol...


----------



## Sedan (Dec 21, 2017)

Don't hasten to lay us to rest,
We still have things to do here,
We have kids at home, one smaller than the other
And we just would like to live our life.
We have kids at home, one smaller than the other
And we just would like to live our life.

Don't hasten to shoot us in our back
You'll always have (enough) time to do so.
But better let us finish up our dance,
But better let us finish up our song.
But better let us finish up our dance,
But better let us finish up our song.

Don't hasten to close our eyes –
We all love the darkness anyway,
And a cane is lashing our cheeks
Impassioned by their nakedness
And a cane is lashing our cheeks
Impassioned by their nakedness.

Don't hasten not to love us,
Don’t count the victories by the days.
If we don’t live out today,
Who will (be there to) love you tomorrow?
If we don’t live out today,
Who will (be there to) love you tomorrow?

1993


----------



## Sedan (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Dec 22, 2017)

Frajola said:


> I've seen others pictures from your work and and it is hard to see the soil. All space is taken. Is that it ?


*Especially for you, Bro! Plant training with a horizontal method of growing in SDU "Pegas", using the example of Bamdat Fem.

Used clerical rubber bands and clothespins.*


----------



## Sedan (Dec 22, 2017)

Now I will show you a vivid example of how absurd our being is. You saw recently Soviet tanks in Prague in 1968. And now look at the Soviet tanks in May 1945. What happened to the Pragueians??!! .....)) Do you think this is a joke ?? !! No, it's not a joke, it's nonsense !!!

Look from 5:36 min.






On one of those tanks in May 1945, was the father of my mother's sister. He personally, with his platoon of infantry, liberated Prague from the Germans.



photo 1945


----------



## Sedan (Dec 23, 2017)

This is the hero of my childhood !! When he came to visit us (he is from Kiev), it seemed to me that this is the Greek ancient God !! It was huge as a rock (2 meters tall). His stories about the war fascinated me (he fought from 1941-1945, he is incredibly lucky !!!!!) - this was a real Man, and a real Hero, he freed the World from the plague...REALLY.

This plague-lined up like a Christmas photo! So they fought against the Russians and Ukrainians .. !!

this is a spy woman (18 years old) Russian, Zoya Kosmodemyanskaya, caught and executed ...


----------



## Sedan (Dec 23, 2017)

*Today, there has been a small modernization of the SDU "Pegas". 

I put down a more powerful fan. He has a swinging head, so very quickly, it was necessary to come up with another mount for this fan ...

For 15 minutes, from the materials at hand, I made such a design 

 

installed a fan

 

installed lighting

 

.. swinging))

 

To be continued....

 *


----------



## Sedan (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Dec 25, 2017)

*Work with trimming is over! This time the process took a lot longer than in the past, which says that we are growing up!!*
*

       

Also, I want to say that I bought the profile, in the near future, expect an epic called "SDU Pegas M"

to be continued....

*


----------



## Sedan (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Dec 27, 2017)

*Standard procedure "Transplant without stress."

15 days from helmet


          
*


----------



## Sedan (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## gr865 (Dec 28, 2017)

Is that a strain from the Ukraine? Very Ruderalis looking plant. Have you been cross breeding these strains. I have read that the Ruderalis is a low THC species from Central and Eastern Europe, and Russia. They say it is debated as to whether it is a related to a sativa or indica.
Them ladies look very plump.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 28, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Is that a strain from the Ukraine? Very Ruderalis looking plant. Have you been cross breeding these strains. I have read that the Ruderalis is a low THC species from Central and Eastern Europe, and Russia. They say it is debated as to whether it is a related to a sativa or indica.
> Them ladies look very plump.


Good afternoon, Mr. GR! 

No, it is a hybrid of India and Uzbekistan (Chu Valley).

Who can tie the work of breeders to the location? 

I repeat to you, Friends !! In central Europe, in Eastern Europe has never germinated cannabis for the purpose of ingestion. It was used solely for the production of fabric and ropes for seafarers.

Our climate, for the most part, is not suitable for ripening an overwhelming number of varieties. All the main landraces are in the Asian part of Russia (the former USSR), it is closer to Pakistan, Afghanistan .... There THC ... low? .....))))))) 

*Chu Valley*

 

But this is not Europe, Bro .. ))). In Europe, only scientists live, who invest money, find, and then cross successfully!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 29, 2017)

Crazy Kush, the work of my friend and student from St. Petersburg.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 29, 2017)

*this is the beginning

 

to be continued...*


----------



## Sedan (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Sedan (Dec 31, 2017)

*
*
*A ray of the golden sun*
*
A ray of the golden sun
Is hidden behind a mantle of clouds.
And again between us there is a wall
That has suddenly raised.

chorus:
The night will go away, a bright morning will come,
I believe happiness awaits us.
The night will go away, a bright morning will come,
The sun will rise ... The sun will rise.

The birds stopped singing.
The starlight touched the roofs.
Through blizzards and sadness
You hear my voice!

chorus:
The night will go away, a bright morning will come,
I believe happiness awaits us.
The night will go away, a bright morning will come,
The sun will rise ... The sun will rise ......


You see................ Elvis)))






A cartoon based on the famous German storytellers of the Grimm Brothers "Bremen Town Musicians" 1969 СССР. Later, vinyl was released with songs from this musical. This vinyl is sold out with a circulation of 28 million .... Golden disc)))))


 


*


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2018)

I hope you are well this new year!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 6, 2018)

Stipulus said:


> The worlds media is obsessed with Nazis and what they did. yet they tend to forget about the NKVD and the systematic attempted genocide of the forced starvation of millions I'm the Ukraine just before WW2...Russia is a huge country and Stalin made Hitler look almost humane...then there was Mao...but what is disgusting is what I am seeing in the modern liberal socialist marches that are frequently violent and so anti speech that they to be could be considered right wing..and they fly the soviet flag...


Yeah, but let's be brutally honest here: who owns the world's mass media outlets that shove this shit down our throats? Why, Jews of course!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Yeah, but let's be brutally honest here: who owns the world's mass media outlets that shove this shit down our throats? Why, Jews of course!


Some are Jewish. Many more aren't. They're (almost) all rich and don't care about anyone's agenda but their own.

But spewing anti-Semitic hate shit is inaccurate, incorrect, distracting and bigoted.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 6, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Some are Jewish. Many more aren't. They're (almost) all rich and don't care about anyone's agenda but their own.
> 
> But spewing anti-Semitic hate shit is inaccurate, incorrect, distracting and bigoted.


Just a curious observation of zionist influence in american media and politics, not trying to be "anti-Semitic" or anything else.. No, you're more correct to put it that way.... sorry for stirring up those waters...


----------



## Sedan (Jan 7, 2018)

Hello, friends!

According to our faith, Christmas is today.)) A small inaccuracy, but not critical, over 2000 years, is not an amazing mistake. ))

Merry Christmas, lady and gentlemen!

Le Roi est mort, vive le Roi!

******************************************

To begin with, Jesus was a Jew! Now I will express my opinion on this issue:

Jews are an exceptional people with amazing thinking and contradictory character. In my opinion, if there were no Jews in Russia, then all of us would have fun all the time, drinking vodka and fighting. There would be no progress. Let's not lie to ourselves, among the greatest and most ingenious minds of the planet 80% Jews. But the other side of the character of this people is very unpleasant and dark, from which, in addition to envy, they have suffered humiliation and disgrace for thousands of years. We will not talk about this !! That is why I respect with all my heart such people as Isaac Newton, Albert Einstein, Lev Landau, Alexander Solzhenitsyn, Sergey Davlatov, Vladimir Vysotsky. I wish that such as they Jews were as much as possible in the world !!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 7, 2018)

*To be continued...*


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 7, 2018)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4069387
> 
> *To be continued...*


Building a spaceship?


----------



## Sedan (Jan 7, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Building a spaceship?


*"What, unless biological science is a mass of errors, is the cause of human intelligence and vigour? Hardship and freedom: conditions under which the active, strong, and subtle survive and the weaker go to the wall; conditions that put a premium upon the loyal alliance of capable men, upon self-restraint, patience, and decision."*

*H.G. Wells, The Time Machine

*******************************************
*
This is not a spaceship, it's a time machine. Do you want to look into the future? If yes, then join us!




)))


*

*


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 7, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *"What, unless biological science is a mass of errors, is the cause of human intelligence and vigour? Hardship and freedom: conditions under which the active, strong, and subtle survive and the weaker go to the wall; conditions that put a premium upon the loyal alliance of capable men, upon self-restraint, patience, and decision."*
> 
> *H.G. Wells, The Time Machine*
> 
> ...


LOL! Sedan, you need to figure out a way to get 1.21 gigawatts into that thing!!!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 8, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> LOL! Sedan, you need to figure out a way to get 1.21 gigawatts into that thing!!!


To achieve this power, you can not do without enriched uranium.




Unfortunately, in Ukraine there is no uranium enriched to trigger the reaction




. And the temperature for cooling the reactor is extremely low




(room air conditioning does not help), otherwise there will be an accident, as in Chernobyl, when the reactor overheated and the reaction got out of control.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 8, 2018)

Sedan said:


> To achieve this power, you can not do without enriched uranium.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha!!! Might have to settle for 1100w then i suppose...  look forward to following the build! That's some top-notch emoji usage btw!!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 8, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Haha!!! Might have to settle for 1100w then i suppose...  look forward to following the build! That's some top-notch emoji usage btw!!









РS: with the word "emoji" I first encountered.. I had to read a little. It turns out in this word Japanese roots. I immediately realized that it was not the English word))


----------



## Sedan (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## gr865 (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Jan 12, 2018)

*The next defoliation has been made.

 
 

In order to make an accurate fitting of the hanging housing, I took off the reflective temporary screen. At the same time plants will breathe a little

 

Plants are finally prepared for transfer to flowering

       
*


----------



## Sedan (Jan 12, 2018)

*to be continued.......*


----------



## Sedan (Jan 12, 2018)

*The road*
I'm the heaven and the moon on my own
Naked and happy moon
Long, long road but even not of mine.
They burnt cities after my coming in
Stupid and foreign cities.
You loved me but it wasn't me
Oh, zone!
It's nervous, it waits
It's pure
I'm the heaven and the moon on my own
Naked and happy moon
Long, long road with no pleasure

Ground kept my feet
Naked heavy ground
It loved me and chewed slowly
It flew to clouds like dust
It threw clouds with its wings
Long road with no pleasure
Oh, zone!
It's nervous, it waits
It's dark
I'm the heaven and the moon on my own
Naked and happy moon
I'm flying somewhere but it's not me
I'm me on my own


----------



## Sedan (Jan 12, 2018)

"my love" 1993


----------



## gr865 (Jan 12, 2018)

Fucking Koch Brothers, own the video content and it is blocked in the USA,


----------



## Sedan (Jan 13, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Fucking Koch Brothers, own the video content and it is blocked in the USA,


Brothers Koch ..? Now I read Forbes .. Now I understand .. It's familiar to me!)) People who believe that a person needs to hear and see and what not. In this context, your "democracy", more like propaganda, does not differ in any way from the "democracy" of the USSR of the times of Stalin!

Similar things are happening in Russia and Ukraine. For example, in Ukraine, they block Russian Internet portals, such as Yandex (it's Russian Google). They do not want Russian news to be read in Ukraine. And I wonder what they write in the Russian news, in order to analyze all the parties, and to make an independent assessment of what is happening.

So I called in the CIA's helpers)))), using a computer program that the CIA once developed ..... TOR!)))


----------



## Sedan (Jan 13, 2018)

Yesterday, on cable TV, I watched a movie called "The Rescue Dawn."






I like this movie. Very similar to the truth. It is clear that the author saw war not only in the film Rambo! Really conveyed feelings such as pain, fear, despair, although not without Hollywood nonsense.))) Example: In the jungle there are apparently no wild animals that not only prisoners are starving, but their jailers, indigenous people who do not know how to hunt and fish, so they eat worms))))

GR .. Bro, you were there, what do you say?

PS: Also, the other day, I saw Tarantino's movie "The Hateful Eigt." If someone told me that the director of this film is the Devil himself or patient of a psychiatric clinic .... I would have believed without thinking it !!!!! Hey, Brothers Koch .. where are you !!! ???


----------



## Sedan (Jan 14, 2018)

This is a more accurate translation

I am myself - and sky and the moon
Nude, happy moon,
Long road, - that is not mine.
After me - torched the city's,
Silly, strange, - city's,
There I was loved, but it's not me
Oh-oh-oh - zona ...
Waiting tensely, zone of native...
I am myself - and sky and the moon
Nude, happy moon,
Long road, - unknown to me.
Ground - grabs me the my legs
Nude, hard ground,
Slowly loved, - to chew of me.
And the like dust was flying in the clouds
My wings to broke of the clouds 
Long road, - unknown to me.
Oh-oh-oh - zona ...
Expects intense, zone of hopeless. 
I am myself - and sky and the moon 
Nude, happy moon, 
I fly somewhere, - but this not me


----------



## Sedan (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Jan 16, 2018)

*Air conditioning in winter!*
*
  *


----------



## gr865 (Jan 16, 2018)

Damn cold here too buddy!


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2018)

I'll send you some of our heat by PM or fax.
I think the coldest I've experienced is about 2C


----------



## Frajola (Jan 16, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Damn cold here too buddy!


damn right buddy!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 17, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Damn cold here too buddy!


))) .. Yes, Bro, although I'm Russian, but I endure the cold very badly! We have maximum cold around -30 Celsius, for me it's a disaster!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'll send you some of our heat by PM or fax.


Bro, better with the penguins, they will deliver me faster!













Frajola said:


> damn right buddy!


To you, I'm sure, is also not easy in the cold, Bro))


----------



## Sedan (Jan 17, 2018)

*Now we are talking seriously about the serial production of the CDU "Pegas M" © in Russia. I am persuaded to use lighting in the LED installation. I initially resisted, but soon realized that this made sense. Having weighed the pros and cons, I came to the conclusion that now, the only thing that bothers most in the installation is the temperature, and given the fact that the ICE on the surface of the luminaire does not warm up to more than 50 degrees Celsius, we get:
The ability to use the installation without an air conditioner, which greatly facilitates the installation immediately, and cuts electricity costs, which compensates for the high cost of the LED fixtures themselves.
In a serial installation, we will use LEDs of the "OSRAM" brand, the height of the luminaire is one meter.

Prototype:

        
Ahead of the test.*


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2018)

Some African love from Bird Island, Lamberts Bay.


Some of my new LED strips.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> Some African love from Bird Island, Lamberts Bay.
> 
> View attachment 4074399
> Some of my new LED strips.


We will have another LED with two modes of operation: Vega and Blooming//


***********

In Africa, the beautiful flora and fauna, Bro, you are absolutely right! Nature is the only thing that remains almost untouched from God's providence. This is my dream of life: to sail on a yacht to circumnavigate the world, go to every port, communicate with people, gain wisdom, study nature, in my own way, and then share this knowledge with people. I'm sure I could tell a lot of things that were missed or unnoticed before!! Unfortunately, there is very little chance to fulfill my dream!!))) But as the Russian poet Vysotsky said "Accept at least heaven in the hut, if someone already lives in your palace! ..."


----------



## Sedan (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2018)

Nice I'm using the New Samsung strips. I think they will make a good vert system, with almost 18000 lumens per strip.


----------



## Frajola (Jan 17, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *Now we are talking seriously about the serial production of the CDU "Pegas M" © in Russia. I am persuaded to use lighting in the LED installation. I initially resisted, but soon realized that this made sense. Having weighed the pros and cons, I came to the conclusion that now, the only thing that bothers most in the installation is the temperature, and given the fact that the ICE on the surface of the luminaire does not warm up to more than 50 degrees Celsius, we get:
> The ability to use the installation without an air conditioner, which greatly facilitates the installation immediately, and cuts electricity costs, which compensates for the high cost of the LED fixtures themselves.
> In a serial installation, we will use LEDs of the "OSRAM" brand, the height of the luminaire is one meter.
> 
> ...


Some body is trying to build a silo lightened by LED, isn't right?


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2018)

http://dev.edman007.com/~edman007/pub/par-dli-cal.html
Sedan you can use this calculator to estimate how high to hang your lights based on some basic details.


----------



## Frajola (Jan 17, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Bro, better with the penguins, they will deliver me faster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cold it is okay, snow ain't that so much of a okay , but I have no problems with cold weather most of the times a like it very much.
Tell me , what s the better weather for food, wine & such ?


----------



## Sedan (Jan 19, 2018)

Frajola said:


> Some body is trying to build a silo lightened by LED, isn't right?


Bro, I do not understand the word "silo", in this context! I'll try to guess))): my friend and partner from the city of Kursk (Russia, the homeland of my father), professionally engaged in the soldering of LED. He graduated from the Kharkov Military Aeronautical Academy of Radio Electronics in 1980. He is 65 years old. This he suggested to me to use in the SDU "Pegas M", LED illumination. It will be a hexagonal LED lamp with a height of one meter, and a diameter of 10 centimeters. This lamp is installed vertically, exactly in the middle of the installation.



ANC said:


> Nice I'm using the New Samsung strips. I think they will make a good vert system, with almost 18000 lumens per strip.


As for performance, in comparison with the sodium Phillips Green Power, I still can not really say until I test it myself in comparison. But it is necessary to try, because LED - is the lighting of the future.



Frajola said:


> Cold it is okay, snow ain't that so much of a okay , but I have no problems with cold weather most of the times a like it very much.
> Tell me , what s the better weather for food, wine & such ?


Napoleon in 1812, had a slightly different opinion of the Russian frosts)))

Do you mean rest on the nature? You can safely rest, drink wine, etc., in nature from the end of May to the end of September, then the rainy season begins and then the snow begins.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> http://dev.edman007.com/~edman007/pub/par-dli-cal.html
> Sedan you can use this calculator to estimate how high to hang your lights based on some basic details.


Thank you, bro, look !.


----------



## Frajola (Jan 19, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I do not understand the word "silo", in this context! I'll try to guess))): my friend and partner from the city of Kursk (Russia, the homeland of my father), professionally engaged in the soldering of LED. He graduated from the Kharkov Military Aeronautical Academy of Radio Electronics in 1980. He is 65 years old. This he suggested to me to use in the SDU "Pegas M", LED illumination. It will be a hexagonal LED lamp with a height of one meter, and a diameter of 10 centimeters. This lamp is installed vertically, exactly in the middle of the installation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, "silo" means a recipient, ( силос ), most of the times it has a cylindrical shape, sometimes sticking out of the ground or sometimes buried into the ground. It is where you can storage goods, not organic stuff or also organic stuff.
In my country we storage food for the cows in the winter time in silos, dumping and compacting in layers the stuff cows eat in the silos, so we can preserve the food for a long time as long its being kept away from oxygen. I just mentioned silo in comparison with the shape of your vertical grow system. Where you storage a lots of good goods.

About the winter, I love winter but have no intentions whatsoever to be or to play Napoleon's march out there, especially if I have to wear Napoleon's army clothing gear. 

Tell us about this stuff..... SDU "Pegas M", LED illumination.

thanks bro, always good listening to you, peace.

M.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 19, 2018)

Frajola said:


> Ok, "silo" means a recipient, ( силос ), most of the times it has a cylindrical shape, sometimes sticking out of the ground or sometimes buried into the ground. It is where you can storage goods, not organic stuff or also organic stuff.
> In my country we storage food for the cows in the winter time in silos, dumping and compacting in layers the stuff cows eat in the silos, so we can preserve the food for a long time as long its being kept away from oxygen. I just mentioned silo in comparison with the shape of your vertical grow system. Where you storage a lots of good goods.
> 
> About the winter, I love winter but have no intentions whatsoever to be or to play Napoleon's march out there, especially if I have to wear Napoleon's army clothing gear.
> ...


This is a real surprise for me, Bro))). You will not believe, but you made me learn Russian better.))) It turns out that the word "силос" in Russian has two meanings !!

1. The form for livestock - the green parts of plants (leaves, stems, etc.), prepared by fermentation.
2. A building in the form of a tower or pit for storing such feeds.

We use only the first meaning of this word in everyday life and literature. Тower or pit for storing feed, we have a custom to call it in another way (synonym). Therefore, I apologize for my ignorance!




)) I need to re-read Tolstoy's "War and Peace"




(On the War with France in 1812) in order to supplement my knowledge of the Russian language!)) Thank you, Brat, that made me think!




))

In English, does the word "silo" have one meaning?

About the LED in the installation I'll tell in any case!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 19, 2018)

film directed by Sergei Bondarchuk "War and Peace." The shooting took place over a period of ten years. The soldiers were real soldiers, several divisions were assembled. The budget for those times unrealistic (60s) 15 million rubles. It's a lot of money. A liter of gasoline then cost 10 kopecks in the USSR. This film was given merit by the "Oscar"


----------



## Frajola (Jan 19, 2018)

Sedan said:


> This is a real surprise for me, Bro))). You will not believe, but you made me learn Russian better.))) It turns out that the word "силос" in Russian has two meanings !!
> 
> 1. The form for livestock - the green parts of plants (leaves, stems, etc.), prepared by fermentation.
> 2. A building in the form of a tower or pit for storing such feeds.
> ...




I'm glad I could have had taught you a word in Russian, cuss I know shit about Russian language , lets say was a lucky move among stoners and above every thing , some Latin maybe..... " thanks to Google Translate cuss I quite remember I picked Ukrainian language to translate into, not Russian, so...." but I think you understood what I meant about " silo" . 


English meanings for " Silo"...

1. a structure, typically cylindrical, in which fodder or forage is kept.

2. a pit or underground space for storing grain, green feeds, etc.

3.Military. an underground installation constructed of concrete and steel, designed to house a ballistic missile and the equipment for firing it.
verb (used with object), siloed, siloing.

4.to put into or preserve in a silo.


Origin of silo 1825-35; < Spanish: place for storing grain, hay, etc., orig. subterranean; ulterior origin uncertain


----------



## Frajola (Jan 19, 2018)

We need a name for your innovation.....


Sedan said:


> This is a real surprise for me, Bro))). You will not believe, but you made me learn Russian better.))) It turns out that the word "силос" in Russian has two meanings !!
> 
> 1. The form for livestock - the green parts of plants (leaves, stems, etc.), prepared by fermentation.
> 2. A building in the form of a tower or pit for storing such feeds.
> ...




We need a name for your style vertical grow innovation........silo grow ? or what ?.......


----------



## Sedan (Jan 21, 2018)

Frajola said:


> I'm glad I could have had taught you a word in Russian, cuss I know shit about Russian language , lets say was a lucky move among stoners and above every thing , some Latin maybe..... " thanks to Google Translate cuss I quite remember I picked Ukrainian language to translate into, not Russian, so...." but I think you understood what I meant about " silo" .
> 
> 
> English meanings for " Silo"...
> ...


I understand of course, because in Ukrainian and in Russian the word "silo" is written the same, only it sounds a little different. And with English, the difference is only in the last letter "S". If from Cyrillic to Latin letters, then it is written in Russian "silos".

In Russian there is no third meaning associated with the underground storage of missiles. In Russian, this is called "*шахт*ная пусковая установка". "*Шахт*а" just where coal is mined. I score in Google translator "*шахт*ная пусковая установка" it turns out "*silo* launcher".

PS: in Kharkov 95% of the population speak Russian. Kharkov Television and Radio in Russian, except state. When the war began, Russian propaganda inflamed rumors in Russia that the Russian language was banned in Kharkov, and they almost shot the Russian speech.))) When my Russian colleagues at the forums announced this to me, with serious seriousness in their words, I laughed for a long time.))) Also, I had to prove for a long time that this was a lie! I had to photograph personally the signs of Kharkov shops in Russian, only then they believed me and not propaganda!))) Imagine the power of propaganda, if absolutely normal people believe in obvious nonsense!



Frajola said:


> We need a name for your innovation.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



))) Now I understand you! Sounds proud ... innovation.))) Yes, Bro, it would be great if I could leave a mark after death. It is the dream of any creative person, and mine too! Only the word "silо", as I have already said, applies exclusively to agriculture. And I would like the method to sound good in both Russian and English.And in Russian, this word is associated exclusively with animal feed.))) My compatriots will not understand me.)))


----------



## Sedan (Jan 21, 2018)

*"Russian Winter" in Kharkov: January 21, 2018.

photos of my wife

  *


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2018)

Silos


----------



## Sedan (Jan 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> Silos







I already understood, Bro)))) Everything is very confusing! )))


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2018)

Now if only they were full of cannabis.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> Now if only they were full of cannabis.







Yes, you are right of course! BUT, if in your opinion, this is a feed for cattle, and if ours is an elevator !!)))

элеватор - elevator

elevator - лифт ))))


----------



## Sedan (Jan 22, 2018)

*Soon docking is already .... as the Americans say: my silo is filled to the brim !!*
*
 

 *


----------



## Frajola (Jan 22, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *Soon docking is already .... as the Americans say: my silo is filled to the brim !!
> 
> View attachment 4077219
> 
> View attachment 4077220 *


We still need to put a name on your innovation, "silo" was only a quick reference about the shape. The thing needs a name.........


----------



## Sedan (Jan 23, 2018)

Frajola said:


> We still need to put a name on your innovation, "silo" was only a quick reference about the shape. The thing needs a name.........


I understand, Bro. It's like "Stealth growbox." 

you are absolutely right:


*"We will make history again, we will fly high, wherever we want! Then then no one else can order us what to do!!"*

It is sung in this song. 

Mr. GR, that's what a simple Ukrainian looks like)))






Alexey Antipov "Tipsy Type" (an ordinary guy, on slang). Ukrainian rapper, singing in Russian. In his poems are touched the deepest hidden social problems, denounced dirty political intrigues. If you know a little about life, then you are overtaken by shock, where this simple guy knows so much about life! Then you begin to understand that this philosophy is based on the knowledge of life from the bottom !! There life is real !! People in this life are real! 

It's not sweet voiceless gays, glorifying and inciting people to sin!! These are real people, on whom the remnants of morals are held, in this, swiftly rushing to hell, the World. Rap, in my opinion, is a real rap (American or Russian, it does not matter), as it does not sound paradoxical, it's the only, truly objective, truthful manifestation in modern culture of music!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 23, 2018)

*The working process.

 

Now the wife is engaged in cutting out weak branches (not leaves), leaving only the most powerful basic ones.

 

Also, the plants were completely detached from the grid, because they have grown well, and will be fixed differently. When the wife finishes the work, and the process is not fast (it will take more than one day), I will show you the result!

This is exactly the novelty that I did not use in past cycles of cultivation, and which also clearly should increase the result, according to my calculations.

To be continued...*


----------



## Frajola (Jan 23, 2018)

Sedan said:


> I understand, Bro. It's like "Stealth growbox."
> 
> you are absolutely right:
> 
> ...



...no better school than life, that teaches you, one way or another its up to you!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 23, 2018)

Frajola said:


> ...no better school than life, that teaches you, one way or another its up to you!


It so happened that during my life I had several life paths. The whole fault is the unstable economic situation in Ukraine, for a long time. Since the moment of obtaining "independence" in 1992, and up to our times. I was just a guy from a simple family. I was always sure that around adult men who know something more than me, know more than me, are more capable than I am! Therefore, they drive around on expensive cars, and live in luxury apartments. And I'm a little stupid anthrod who is not worthy of all this because he is a mediocrity !! And now the time of the first insight has come! I finally took up my mind, after endless ordeals, got a family, gave birth to a child. It's time to seriously think about your family's future and stability! For the first time I entered a serious and honest (as it seemed to me then) work. I became a builder. As soon as I had the opportunity to lead people, power, I immediately saw people listening to you regardless of what you say, the truth or the lie !! Using this factor and my gift, I began to easily manipulate people, cunningly inclined them to their own self-interest. It started to bring me big money !! I became rich in people by Kharkov standards. I was allowed into the "elite" club! We were invited to various parties and private events! The people around were magnificent, luxurious and ..... the same as me !! Sly and miscalculated !! But at that moment it seemed to me that here it is REAL LIFE !! Around the beautiful, kindest people, lovely trouble-free friends who are ready to do anything for you !! Here it is ... real life! I won, I found !! I am the best!! In 2008, the hypothec crisis broke out (created of course artificially, beautiful people), I started serious problems with business, which later led to bankruptcy !! Debts grew in inverse proportion to loneliness !! All the "friends", like one, turned away from me !! None of the dozens of friends gave me a helping hand !! NO ONE!! In the end, the deepest depression, and enlightenment number 2 !!! The most difficult period in my life began, although I thought before that I saw everything and know everything and understand everything, and that no one can lead me astray! What a fool I was !!! All these people, with whom I was friends, turned out to be cunning, mean, heartless creatures !! I was just like them !! I understood this only when I looked at myself from the faces of those "friends" who refused to help me, although it was very easy to help them then !! And only then, I began to clearly understand how wrong I was !!! What a wit I was !!! It was not real life, it was devilish cuisine !!! NO among the rich decent people! No, it can not be a MYTH !! And in a rich, full, lecherous life, there is not a trace of truth! It's all a lie and hypocrisy !! The right was a biblical character, you can not enter the kingdom of God to a rich man, how not to enter the camel into the eye of a needle !! I clearly represented myself to that mindless camel !! And clearly said to myself, NO !! The way of luxury, idleness and debauchery is not my way !! I do not need this! This is an illusion, self-deception, THERE IS NO AND DROPS are TRUE !! In fact, it's cold and gloomy and it's chilling with a sepulchral cold !!! I chose another way - hardcore !! I realized that as a person with pain and suffering is born, so he with pain and suffering, must know the truth, no way !! And only then, you can know the true essence of things!"Happy is he who could know, the hidden meaning of being !!" - this is my motto, and it does not matter to me how many difficulties I will experience on the way and it is not important that knowledge is a pain that grows with the years !! I really appreciate the result, everything else is dust !!


----------



## Frajola (Jan 23, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Yes, you are right of course! BUT, if in your opinion, this is a feed for cattle, and if ours is an elevator !!)))
> 
> элеватор - elevator
> 
> elevator - лифт ))))


ours its full of weed !!


----------



## Frajola (Jan 23, 2018)

Sedan said:


> It so happened that during my life I had several life paths. The whole fault is the unstable economic situation in Ukraine, for a long time. Since the moment of obtaining "independence" in 1992, and up to our times. I was just a guy from a simple family. I was always sure that around adult men who know something more than me, know more than me, are more capable than I am! Therefore, they drive around on expensive cars, and live in luxury apartments. And I'm a little stupid anthrod who is not worthy of all this because he is a mediocrity !! And now the time of the first insight has come! I finally took up my mind, after endless ordeals, got a family, gave birth to a child. It's time to seriously think about your family's future and stability! For the first time I entered a serious and honest (as it seemed to me then) work. I became a builder. As soon as I had the opportunity to lead people, power, I immediately saw people listening to you regardless of what you say, the truth or the lie !! Using this factor and my gift, I began to easily manipulate people, cunningly inclined them to their own self-interest. It started to bring me big money !! I became rich in people by Kharkov standards. I was allowed into the "elite" club! We were invited to various parties and private events! The people around were magnificent, luxurious and ..... the same as me !! Sly and miscalculated !! But at that moment it seemed to me that here it is REAL LIFE !! Around the beautiful, kindest people, lovely trouble-free friends who are ready to do anything for you !! Here it is ... real life! I won, I found !! I am the best!! In 2008, the hypothec crisis broke out (created of course artificially, beautiful people), I started serious problems with business, which later led to bankruptcy !! Debts grew in inverse proportion to loneliness !! All the "friends", like one, turned away from me !! None of the dozens of friends gave me a helping hand !! NO ONE!! In the end, the deepest depression, and enlightenment number 2 !!! The most difficult period in my life began, although I thought before that I saw everything and know everything and understand everything, and that no one can lead me astray! What a fool I was !!! All these people, with whom I was friends, turned out to be cunning, mean, heartless creatures !! I was just like them !! I understood this only when I looked at myself from the faces of those "friends" who refused to help me, although it was very easy to help them then !! And only then, I began to clearly understand how wrong I was !!! What a wit I was !!! It was not real life, it was devilish cuisine !!! NO among the rich decent people! No, it can not be a MYTH !! And in a rich, full, lecherous life, there is not a trace of truth! It's all a lie and hypocrisy !! The right was a biblical character, you can not enter the kingdom of God to a rich man, how not to enter the camel into the eye of a needle !! I clearly represented myself to that mindless camel !! And clearly said to myself, NO !! The way of luxury, idleness and debauchery is not my way !! I do not need this! This is an illusion, self-deception, THERE IS NO AND DROPS are TRUE !! In fact, it's cold and gloomy and it's chilling with a sepulchral cold !!! I chose another way - hardcore !! I realized that as a person with pain and suffering is born, so he with pain and suffering, must know the truth, no way !! And only then, you can know the true essence of things!"Happy is he who could know, the hidden meaning of being !!" - this is my motto, and it does not matter to me how many difficulties I will experience on the way and it is not important that knowledge is a pain that grows with the years !! I really appreciate the result, everything else is dust !!




we only can learn while we live. don't screw up again! lol.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 24, 2018)

Frajola said:


> ours its full of weed !!


I'm sorry, I mispronounced! Once again: if I, Russian, hear the word "silo" or "silos", I immediately imagine the feed for livestock. When you, an American, hear the word elevator, what do you imagine immediately?

Although I thought a little .. it makes sense !! There is such a word in Russian: "сила" [sila]- force! By pronunciation, very consonant with the word silo.

Assuming that the method will be called "silo grow", as you suggested, in Russian it will be associated more with "powerful grow".

Bro, the talent of the copywriter dies in you !!)) Why do you need Goldsmith, become a copywriter! Grandiose success awaits you!

Now you have also contributed to the creation of history !! When I receive the "Nobel Prize")))), and I will pronounce the speech in the dress coat, in front of the audience of gray-haired elders, I will certainly mention you !!!))))



Frajola said:


> we only can learn while we live. don't screw up again! lol.


In Russia there is a saying: "хорошо там, где нас нет", it's always good where we do not exist. What clearly determines the desire of the person for the better, but in fact it is an illusion! We create our own lives! And the life of a creative person, is always full of difficulties and trials, if he wants to achieve something meaningful! It's like an Olympic champion, if he did not train every day for 6 hours, did not get injured and did not bleed afterwards and blood, he would not be an Olympic champion !!! 

The fact that you think that here the wild forest is untrue and the prejudices connected with the difference in mentality, no more! Here there are very cultured and literate people. If the government did not rob me, and gave me the opportunity to live and do what I loved. I would love to stay here! Here is my family, here is my childhood, here are my skies!! I'm ready to easily "eat shit" here, the main thing is that I can fly !!!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Jan 24, 2018)

in the beginning (in Russian): The American firm "Transeptor Technology" started developing computers "Personal satellite."







Quality I possess something I'm fresh
When my voice goes through the rest
Of the microphone that I am holdin'
Copywritten lyrics so they can't bestolen
If they are snap
Don't need the police to try to save them...


----------



## Sedan (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Frajola (Jan 24, 2018)

Sedan said:


> I'm sorry, I mispronounced! Once again: if I, Russian, hear the word "silo" or "silos", I immediately imagine the feed for livestock. When you, an American, hear the word elevator, what do you imagine immediately?
> 
> Although I thought a little .. it makes sense !! There is such a word in Russian: "сила" [sila]- force! By pronunciation, very consonant with the word silo.
> 
> ...


Create life and maintain it going on is hard, especially with a bad government, stealing,and driving all the opportunities away so they can easily govern , made it unbearable, even to the ones who are more educated, blending and darkening the horizons , made me a non longer creative person, couldn't " eat shit" no more, lol, then I fled.....

by the end the word "silo" worked out pretty good huh....


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 24, 2018)

@Sedan 

Saw this and thought of you. 

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-01-24/son-bitch-got-fired-joe-biden-brags-he-forced-ukraine-fire-key-official-exchange


----------



## Sedan (Jan 25, 2018)

Frajola said:


> Create life and maintain it going on is hard, especially with a bad government, stealing,and driving all the opportunities away so they can easily govern , made it unbearable, even to the ones who are more educated, blending and darkening the horizons , made me a non longer creative person, couldn't " eat shit" no more, lol, then I fled.....
> 
> by the end the word "silo" worked out pretty good huh....



Who is the power, and who are the politicians in fact? These are greedy oligarchs, who want more power! Who are the aligarchs in Russia and Ukraine? These are people who, in the chaos and confusion, in the 1990s, during the collapse of the USSR, made their fortunes by means of deception, theft and banditry !! These are former party officials who, during the period of privatization of state property, bought up multibillion-dollar assets of the former USSR, for a penny !! These are the heads of the criminal syndicates, who during the chaos, robbed the entrepreneurs, taxing their tribute (at that time the criminals had more power than the police) !!

Who is in power in Russia and Ukraine ?? !!

In America, a similar situation! Who in America has big capitals? People who, at the time of the conquest of the New World, robbed and killed the Indians for gold, mercilessly exploited African slaves and the same Indians !! People are more cruel, greedy and unprincipled!!

The only difference is that in America a lot of time has passed since those times. These people and their descendants became cultured, educated and literate, they did not need to be robbed already, they needed only to manage the stolen ones !! But these are the same people, only in masks! All this nonsense about independence is a fairy tale to children for the night, only instead of Santa Claus, Abraham Lincoln !!

As far as we know, all power and all titles from time immemorial, are inherited in all aspects of power. This is an elite club, I do not let outsiders go there, I know for sure !! In order to get there an outsider, you either have to marry, or be gay, or a lover, or be a very cunning, deceitful, hypocritical person (scam). There are no others and can not be a priori!

Example.

If we consider the show business, then if we see a young cute young man, then it's necessarily gay, if the girl, it's necessarily a whore !! In that vicious circle, nothing else can be !! Further, these "stars" begin to impose their perverted thoughts and intentions on ordinary people through TV and the press, and the world gradually turns into a filthy porn film!!

Life is the same everywhere in essence! People everywhere are the same !! Or do you think that you have bears are not like us?))) Maybe less aggressive? ....)))))))

***************

Bro, so right?

*"Silo Grow Method"*



Greenthumbskunk said:


> @Sedan
> 
> Saw this and thought of you.
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-01-24/son-bitch-got-fired-joe-biden-brags-he-forced-ukraine-fire-key-official-exchange


..... no comment ... I'm shocked !! I did not think I was so right !!

I calculated their scheme back in 2014. While my forecasts come true 100%. If they continue to be realized, then we must escape from this country !!! There will be no rest for at least 10 years !!!!! Another version of the saving me is not very satisfied: Russian tanks in Kiev! This is a pit !! The war with Russia is going on every day, young guys are dying every day !! In the press, little is written about this !!! Who will be responsible for this ??? !!! the question is rhetorically .... Ukrainian simple People are no one else!!!!!!!!!

Thanks, Bro, for the information !!

***************************

someone here said that his eyes are wide open




)))))).... joke




!!!


*
*


----------



## Sedan (Jan 25, 2018)

Qualifying match for the World Cup 2014 November Ukraine-France, who understands the soccer, he will understand. Do not confuse it, it's a Russian commentator,


----------



## Sedan (Jan 25, 2018)

*The lower part of the SDU "Pegas M"

after work
*
  

*I really want to transfer plants to blooming, but as always, the eternal problem with .... Do not give me the son of a bitch Joe Biden billion)))). Can someone fire? ))))*


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 25, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Hi guys! I am from Ukraine and do not speak English very much, therefore briefly!
> 
> I want to know, can you? 1.6 kg / square meter.
> 
> Thank you for attention!





















What variety is this?


----------



## Sedan (Jan 25, 2018)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> What variety is this?


if I'm not mistaken, then 6 photos on top and the third from the bottom is not from that cycle! Other photos, this is my penultimate cycle of 1.6 kg (for the cycle has time to ripen 2 auto, so the variety), and the last a little later read, there is 2.5 kg. This time I'm going to a record, I plan to get 3 kg. dry. This is not a joke, Bro ... this is my goal!


----------



## Frajola (Jan 25, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Who is the power, and who are the politicians in fact? These are greedy oligarchs, who want more power! Who are the aligarchs in Russia and Ukraine? These are people who, in the chaos and confusion, in the 1990s, during the collapse of the USSR, made their fortunes by means of deception, theft and banditry !! These are former party officials who, during the period of privatization of state property, bought up multibillion-dollar assets of the former USSR, for a penny !! These are the heads of the criminal syndicates, who during the chaos, robbed the entrepreneurs, taxing their tribute (at that time the criminals had more power than the police) !!
> 
> Who is in power in Russia and Ukraine ?? !!
> 
> ...


.....sorry guys but I'm not shocked, I would be if it had happened other wise. That is how shit works , one side has the money and the other side needs the money, or let's say wants the money sooooo badly, next question is, what to do and when to do.


----------



## Frajola (Jan 25, 2018)

Sedan said:


> if I'm not mistaken, then 6 photos on top and the third from the bottom is not from that cycle! Other photos, this is my penultimate cycle of 1.6 kg (for the cycle has time to ripen 2 auto, so the variety), and the last a little later read, there is 2.5 kg. This time I'm going to a record, I plan to get 3 kg. dry. This is not a joke, Bro ... this is my goal!


I liked the name very much " Silo Grow Method"  as long I use that for medical purposes to fix whatever is wrong with me, I also would call as " Silo medGrow Method" . joking


----------



## Frajola (Jan 25, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *The lower part of the SDU "Pegas M"
> 
> after work
> *
> ...


Joe must fire a joint first , then......


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 25, 2018)

Sedan said:


> if I'm not mistaken, then 6 photos on top and the third from the bottom is not from that cycle! Other photos, this is my penultimate cycle of 1.6 kg (for the cycle has time to ripen 2 auto, so the variety), and the last a little later read, there is 2.5 kg. This time I'm going to a record, I plan to get 3 kg. dry. This is not a joke, Bro ... this is my goal!



That is very impressive if you can hit those numbers. No doubt I think you can of course the variety of weed also determines yield as well. A plant such as critical Bilbo will yield a lot more than girl scout cookies. 
3 kg is roughly 6.7 pounds. 
I'm growing horizontal and vertically. Scrog for my horizontal and stadium for my vertical grow. 

Thought about trying the setup you have. What is the diameter of your cage? Height? Measured from floor or top of dirt?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 25, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I do not understand the word "silo", in this context! I'll try to guess))): my friend and partner from the city of Kursk (Russia, the homeland of my father), professionally engaged in the soldering of LED. He graduated from the Kharkov Military Aeronautical Academy of Radio Electronics in 1980. He is 65 years old. This he suggested to me to use in the SDU "Pegas M", LED illumination. It will be a hexagonal LED lamp with a height of one meter, and a diameter of 10 centimeters. This lamp is installed vertically, exactly in the middle of the installation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What he is basically stating is the shape your grow is in. 

This is a silo


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 25, 2018)

I know in the Ukraine their are many farmers that have left America and traveled to Ukraine to farm. It's interesting listening to their stories on how it's different over in the Ukraine than here. 
You guys have some superb farmland among the best in the world. Just do not have the infrastructure to support its potential like we do here in America.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 25, 2018)

That is one of the reasons Russia is so interested.
I majored in Agronomy, and one of my profs was from the Ukraine, very interesting man. The paper I did for that class was to provide equipment and expertise in the major grow zones of the world. Did not consider the politics of the time so the paper did not do well, but it was very pro agriculture with only minimum chemical influence. It stressed organics, because of the soils in those regions needed no secondary input. Those areas of the globe require little input to produce quality products. What has happened in the US is that the excellent farm lands have been destroyed trying to continuously increase yields.
My point is that if you push the prime grow areas they will reach a point that they will produce less than lands that are less than prime. There are plenty enough good farm lands throughout the globe to produce the quantity of foods needed to feed the world, IF THEY ARE MANAGED PROPERLY. NO GMO'S, REDUCED CHEMICAL INPUT, MORE IPM (INTEGRATED PLANT MANAGEMENT).
Off the soapbox, in reality we know it is up to the gov's of each country to set the rules for agronomy, sad but true, they are not pro people.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 25, 2018)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4078346


Beautiful Cat!
These are my gardening side kicks..


----------



## Sedan (Jan 26, 2018)

Frajola said:


> .....sorry guys but I'm not shocked, I would be if it had happened other wise. That is how shit works , one side has the money and the other side needs the money, or let's say wants the money sooooo badly, next question is, what to do and when to do.


the fact of the matter is that those people that you say, without money, just have money !! I will say more, they were already millionaires before the above events !! Speech about what is not enough for them !!! And in order to become multimillionaires from millionaires, they are ready to do anything, up to the betrayal of their country and the murder of its citizens !!
And this applies not only to Ukraine, it concerns the USA too !! Recall at least 9/11 or the war in Iraq, where for someone's selfish interests, young American guys from poor neighborhoods perished. I will say more, they were forced to still kill innocent people, citizens of Iraq. And they were guilty only in the fact that they did not frighten the aggressor, and they gave him a worthy rebuff, defending their homeland !!



Frajola said:


> I liked the name very much " Silo Grow Method"  as long I use that for medical purposes to fix whatever is wrong with me, I also would call as " Silo medGrow Method" . joking


I like medical marijuana too .. but there are people who love such varieties (AK47), from which the heart pounding, incomprehensible fear, anxiety paranoia .. To him, too, the setup will do ..

Thanks, Вro, for advice !!



Greenthumbskunk said:


> That is very impressive if you can hit those numbers. No doubt I think you can of course the variety of weed also determines yield as well. A plant such as critical Bilbo will yield a lot more than girl scout cookies.
> 3 kg is roughly 6.7 pounds.
> I'm growing horizontal and vertically. Scrog for my horizontal and stadium for my vertical grow.
> 
> Thought about trying the setup you have. What is the diameter of your cage? Height? Measured from floor or top of dirt?


I understand that reading everything is very difficult, therefore, I apologize, I will repeat!

In order to get a patent, and officially register a world record, I need to ensure that the law of this state does not prohibit the cultivation of marijuana at home. For this I chose Canada.

The serial installation will be for 4 plants no more than a meter in height, Accordingly, the installation will be with one lamp of 600 sodium or, accordingly, LE, in the future.

The installation option that you see is the installation is designed for the countries of the former USSR, there are two lamps. At me now the diameter below 1,1 m, above - 0,8 m, height of legs - 0,3 m, height of a basket for a ground - 0,3 m, height from a ground up to a dome - 1,8 m.

https://drive.google.com/drive/u/1/folders/0BxBlHRZ8me00Sm43OGY5N3RSY2c



Greenthumbskunk said:


> I know in the Ukraine their are many farmers that have left America and traveled to Ukraine to farm. It's interesting listening to their stories on how it's different over in the Ukraine than here.
> You guys have some superb farmland among the best in the world. Just do not have the infrastructure to support its potential like we do here in America.


You are absolutely right!! You will not believe, when the Germans invaded the USSR, then they together with slaves, cattle, grain, etc. (all that was stolen), exported by train to Germany ............. Ukrainian black earth! Soil in Ukraine is one of the most fertile in the world - a fact! But it does not concern me, our black earth is not very suitable for cannabis. I buy in garden stores!



gr865 said:


> That is one of the reasons Russia is so interested.
> I majored in Agronomy, and one of my profs was from the Ukraine, very interesting man. The paper I did for that class was to provide equipment and expertise in the major grow zones of the world. Did not consider the politics of the time so the paper did not do well, but it was very pro agriculture with only minimum chemical influence. It stressed organics, because of the soils in those regions needed no secondary input. Those areas of the globe require little input to produce quality products. What has happened in the US is that the excellent farm lands have been destroyed trying to continuously increase yields.
> My point is that if you push the prime grow areas they will reach a point that they will produce less than lands that are less than prime. There are plenty enough good farm lands throughout the globe to produce the quantity of foods needed to feed the world, IF THEY ARE MANAGED PROPERLY. NO GMO'S, REDUCED CHEMICAL INPUT, MORE IPM (INTEGRATED PLANT MANAGEMENT).
> Off the soapbox, in reality we know it is up to the gov's of each country to set the rules for agronomy, sad but true, they are not pro people.


The question is not in the means or possibilities, the question is in the approach, or, if you want, in the mentality or public policy !! As I said, all the key aspects ,. incl. the agrarian industry, are occupied by those clans about which I spoke above !! In this elite club do not let strangers!

Knowing exactly that the elite club is essentially a monopolist, and has no competition, the members of the club have no need to monitor the quality of products, and spend their sraptions on improving conditions and raising the level !! They are the main number! Because other products NO!!

A hardworking peasant who starts work at dawn, and ends up with a decline, can not compete with the Giants !! He only has one !! To sell products to these giants at a reduced price !! In the end, what quality products will this hardworking peasant produce for giants ??? !!!

Another important factor: workers at that enterprise receive a scanty salary, because their owner (member of the club) is a greedy son of a bitch !!!!!!!!!! What remains for these unfortunate workers to feed their families ?? !! Only steal in the workplace with your employer !!! Product quality is better from this ?? !!)))

Therefore, all these global agricultural enterprises, in fact, belong to the state, and serve as incomprehensible for what and what! Because at us in supermarkets a potato from Egypt, and apples from Spain are on sale !!!

You still do not understand, Brothers ?? !!! We need ..... Stalin, then there will be order and we will be respected !! A Russian man can only be beaten with a stick to force him to do qualitatively and not to steal !!!!!

As you have in some state, I would issue a law for the whole of Russia.

It would sound like this:

For getting a bribe, you can beat an official with a stick, the thickness that you can shove him in the ass! 

Than a lot of bribes, so stick .. accordingly thicker !!)))

Read Anton Chekhov, you will surely understand the soul of a Russian person !!


You see, I'm frank with you, I show both sides of the medal !!!

PS: In our villages, this is the situation now: ordinary people pay dearly for gas to heat their homes !! Impossibly expensive !! So they go to the forest and cut it for firewood !! For deforestation prison term of 5 years !! That you have chosen: to sit 5 years in prison or to freeze every winter with your children !!!! ????? And these fucking bitches, they divide billions and people lie shamelessly !! I hate them with all my heart !!!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 26, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Beautiful Cat!
> These are my gardening side kicks..
> 
> View attachment 4079377


Lovely cats !! My wife really liked! 
Bro, why are they so sad?




... I thought American cats always smile and chew chewing




!!)))

joke !!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 26, 2018)

*A Malefactor by*

*Anton Chekhov 1885*



(Anton Chekhov's father comes from the Kharkov region ..)

*******************************
*A Malefactor*

AN exceedingly lean little peasant, in a striped hempen shirt and patched drawers, stands facing the investigating magistrate. His face overgrown with hair and pitted with smallpox, and his eyes scarcely visible under thick, overhanging eyebrows have an expression of sullen moroseness. On his head there is a perfect mop of tangled, unkempt hair, which gives him an even more spider-like air of moroseness. He is barefooted.

"Denis Grigoryev!" the magistrate begins. "Come nearer, and answer my questions. On the seventh of this July the railway watchman, Ivan Semyonovitch Akinfov, going along the line in the morning, found you at the hundred-and-forty-first mile engaged in unscrewing a nut by which the rails are made fast to the sleepers. Here it is, the nut! . . . With the aforesaid nut he detained you. Was that so?"

"Wha-at?"

"Was this all as Akinfov states?"

"To be sure, it was."

"Very good; well, what were you unscrewing the nut for?"

"Wha-at?"

"Drop that 'wha-at' and answer the question; what were you unscrewing the nut for?"

"If I hadn't wanted it I shouldn't have unscrewed it," croaks Denis, looking at the ceiling.

"What did you want that nut for?"

"The nut? We make weights out of those nuts for our lines."

"Who is 'we'?"

"We, people. . . . The Klimovo peasants, that is."

"Listen, my man; don't play the idiot to me, but speak sensibly. It's no use telling lies here about weights!"

"I've never been a liar from a child, and now I'm telling lies . . ." mutters Denis, blinking. "But can you do without a weight, your honour? If you put live bait or maggots on a hook, would it go to the bottom without a w eight? . . . I am telling lies," grins Denis. . . . "What the devil is the use of the worm if it swims on the surface! The perch and the pike and the eel-pout always go to the bottom, and a bait on the surface is only taken by a shillisper, not very often then, and there are no shillispers in our river. . . . That fish likes plenty of room."

"Why are you telling me about shillispers?"

"Wha-at? Why, you asked me yourself! The gentry catch fish that way too in our parts. The silliest little boy would not try to catch a fish without a weight. Of course anyone who did not understand might go to fish without a weight. There is no rule for a fool."

"So you say you unscrewed this nut to make a weight for your fishing line out of it?"

"What else for? It wasn't to play knuckle-bones with!"

"But you might have taken lead, a bullet . . . a nail of some sort. . . ."

"You don't pick up lead in the road, you have to buy it, and a nail's no good. You can't find anything better than a nut. . . . It's heavy, and there's a hole in it."

"He keeps pretending to be a fool! as though he'd been born yesterday or dropped from heaven! Don't you understand, you blockhead, what unscrewing these nuts leads to? If the watchman had not noticed it the train might have run off the rails, people would have been killed -- you would have killed people."

"God forbid, your honour! What should I kill them for? Are we heathens or wicked people? Thank God, good gentlemen, we have lived all our lives without ever dreaming of such a thing. . . . Save, and have mercy on us, Queen of Heaven! . . . What are you saying?"

"And what do you suppose railway accidents do come from? Unscrew two or three nuts and you have an accident."

Denis grins, and screws up his eye at the magistrate incredulously.

"Why! how many years have we all in the village been unscrewing nuts, and the Lord has been merciful; and you talk of accidents, killing people. If I had carried away a rail or put a log across the line, say, then maybe it might have upset the train, but. . . pouf! a nut!"

"But you must understand that the nut holds the rail fast to the sleepers!"

"We understand that. . . . We don't unscrew them all . . . we leave some. . . . We don't do it thoughtlessly . . . we understand. . . ."

Denis yawns and makes the sign of the cross over his mouth.

"Last year the train went off the rails here," says the magistrate. "Now I see why!"

"What do you say, your honour?"

"I am telling you that now I see why the train went off the rails last year. . . . I understand!"

"That's what you are educated people for, to understand, you kind gentlemen. The Lord knows to whom to give understanding. . . . Here you have reasoned how and what, but the watchman, a peasant like ourselves, with no understanding at all, catches one by the collar and hauls one along. . . . You should reason first and then haul me off. It's a saying that a peasant has a peasant's wit. . . . Write down, too, your honour, that he hit me twice -- in the jaw and in the chest."

"When your hut was searched they found another nut. . . . At what spot did you unscrew that, and when?"

"You mean the nut which lay under the red box?"

"I don't know where it was lying, only it was found. When did you unscrew it?"

"I didn't unscrew it; Ignashka, the son of one-eyed Semyon, gave it me. I mean the one which was under the box, but the one which was in the sledge in the yard Mitrofan and I unscrewed together."

"What Mitrofan?"

"Mitrofan Petrov. . . . Haven't you heard of him? He makes nets in our village and sells them to the gentry. He needs a lot of those nuts. Reckon a matter of ten for each net."

"Listen. Article 1081 of the Penal Code lays down that every wilful damage of the railway line committed when it can expose the traffic on that line to danger, and the guilty party knows that an accident must be caused by it . . . (Do you understand? Knows! And you could not help knowing what this unscrewing would lead to . . .) is liable to penal servitude."

"Of course, you know best. . . . We are ignorant people. . . . What do we understand?"

"You understand all about it! You are lying, shamming!"

"What should I lie for? Ask in the village if you don't believe me. Only a bleak is caught without a weight, and there is no fish worse than a gudgeon, yet even that won't bite without a weight."

"You'd better tell me about the shillisper next," said the magistrate, smiling.

"There are no shillispers in our parts. . . . We cast our line without a weight on the top of the water with a butterfly; a mullet may be caught that way, though that is not often."

"Come, hold your tongue."

A silence follows. Denis shifts from one foot to the other, looks at the table with the green cloth on it, and blinks his eyes violently as though what was before him was not the cloth but the sun. The magistrate writes rapidly.

"Can I go?" asks Denis after a long silence.

"No. I must take you under guard and send you to prison."

Denis leaves off blinking and, raising his thick eyebrows, looks inquiringly at the magistrate.

"How do you mean, to prison? Your honour! I have no time to spare, I must go to the fair; I must get three roubles from Yegor for some tallow! . . ."

"Hold your tongue; don't interrupt."

"To prison. . . . If there was something to go for, I'd go; but just to go for nothing! What for? I haven't stolen anything, I believe, and I've not been fighting. . . . If you are in doubt about the arrears, your honour, don't believe the elder. . . . You ask the agent . . . he's a regular heathen, the elder, you know."

"Hold your tongue."

I am holding my tongue, as it is," mutters Denis; "but that the elder has lied over the account, I'll take my oath for it. . . . There are three of us brothers: Kuzma Grigoryev, then Yegor Grigoryev, and me, Denis Grigoryev."

"You are hindering me. . . . Hey, Semyon," cries the magistrate, "take him away!"

"There are three of us brothers," mutters Denis, as two stalwart soldiers take him and lead him out of the room. "A brother is not responsible for a brother. Kuzma does not pay, so you, Denis, must answer for it. . . . Judges indeed! Our master the general is dead -- the Kingdom of Heaven be his -- or he would have shown you judges. . . . You ought to judge sensibly, not at random. . . . Flog if you like, but flog someone who deserves it, flog with conscience."


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 26, 2018)

Sedan said:


> I say to my son: these grills are fashion. Once in the US, young, and creative African Americans (In Russia it is customary to say, the Negro, but I know that this is an insult, but we did not know !!) created their own culture - "Hip-Hop." They created their music literally on the street !! They did not have any musical equipment. (Because only 50 years ago they could not have traveled in a single tram with white.) They took grandmothers or mom's record players, with old melodies-jazz, funk and soul, that their moms and dads listened to in black neighborhoods in the ghettos, mixed, and made their street masterpieces about real life in AMERICA !! That's the whole story of my son, and these grizzlies came into vogue when rappers went into the show business, because when they were young and they did not have money, and they mostly used drugs, their teeth spoil themselves with drugs. Metal teeth are cheaper than ceramic teeth!!!
> 
> You do not talk about anything at all, my son! You are mistaken, he does not believe me)))))
> 
> ...



Do not believe everything you hear or what they want you to believe. It was not that segregated here in America, my dad was a sharecropper and so was my grandparents. My grandparents picked cotton and so did their parents and grandparents. I myself spent many a days out in a field with a hoe chopping weeds. 

Over here in America it seems everybody wants to be a victim of something. And most all of it is made up. 

in 1860 just prior to our civil war a census was taken throughout the country. The largest slave owner in the state of Virginia was a black man who owned over 700 white and black slaves. Yes you read that right... white slaves. Just around the city of New Orleans their was over 3000 black slave owners. 






_They came as slaves; vast human cargo transported on tall British ships bound for the Americas. They were shipped by the hundreds of thousands and included men, women, and even the youngest of children._

_Whenever they rebelled or even disobeyed an order, they were punished in the harshest ways. Slave owners would hang their human property by their hands and set their hands or feet on fire as one form of punishment. They were burned alive and had their heads placed on pikes in the marketplace as a warning to other captives. _

_We don’t really need to go through all of the gory details, do we? We know all too well the atrocities of the African slave trade. _

But, are we talking about African slavery? King James II and Charles I also led a continued effort to enslave the Irish. Britain’s famed Oliver Cromwell furthered this practice of dehumanizing one’s next door neighbor.

The Irish slave trade began when 30,000 Irish prisoners were sold as slaves to the New World. The King James I Proclamation of 1625 required Irish political prisoners be sent overseas and sold to English settlers in the West Indies. By the mid 1600s, the Irish were the main slaves sold to Antigua and Montserrat. At that time, 70% of the total population of Montserrat were Irish slaves.

Ireland quickly became the biggest source of human livestock for English merchants. The majority of the early slaves to the New World were actually white.

From 1641 to 1652, over 500,000 Irish were killed by the English and another 300,000 were sold as slaves. Ireland’s population fell from about 1,500,000 to 600,000 in one single decade. Families were ripped apart as the British did not allow Irish dads to take their wives and children with them across the Atlantic. This led to a helpless population of homeless women and children. Britain’s solution was to auction them off as well.

During the 1650s, over 100,000 Irish children between the ages of 10 and 14 were taken from their parents and sold as slaves in the West Indies, Virginia and New England. In this decade, 52,000 Irish (mostly women and children) were sold to Barbados and Virginia. Another 30,000 Irish men and women were also transported and sold to the highest bidder. In 1656, Cromwell ordered that 2000 Irish children be taken to Jamaica and sold as slaves to English settlers.












Not everything you see in your media is as bad as they portray about America and over here we are told about how bad and evil Russians are which I know is not true. Its propaganda, we have it every day in our media especially with them trying to make it look like certain politicians are in bed with the Russians and stole the election. lol


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 26, 2018)

Sedan said:


> In all my genes are to blame!))))
> 
> 
> I'll tell you a true story about my father's childhood. I assure you, Alfred Hitchcock, looks like a child, in comparison with this.
> ...




You would like this movie. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0215750/


----------



## Sedan (Jan 26, 2018)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Do not believe everything you hear or what they want you to believe. It was not that segregated here in America, my dad was a sharecropper and so was my grandparents. My grandparents picked cotton and so did their parents and grandparents. I myself spent many a days out in a field with a hoe chopping weeds.
> 
> Over here in America it seems everybody wants to be a victim of something. And most all of it is made up.
> 
> ...


I remember perfectly Cromwell's Protectorate from the school history program. What time are you talking about now? About the Middle Ages? Yes, you're right, then time was tough! Human life was treated as an animal's life. You remember the sacred Inquisition.)) Or Hannibalism in Africa! )))

We live now! And the English Premier, does not sell slaves, he's more important!)) It's about treating people as animals! This arrogance is oversized !! In fact, slavery in the United States was abolished only in the 1960s or when?))) About 9/11 in the Russian and Ukrainian press did not write anything bad! This is blasphemy! I learned about the fact that this was arranged by the government thanks to detailed analysis and i education: i civil engineer !!!
We were taught physics and science about the co-operation of materials !!! I have a specialty: builder of bridges !! I watched the video, and immediately realized that this is not a drop of the building from the impact of an airplane, it is in science called "Directed explosion."






This is when the buildings are tumbling down so as not to hurt the district !!

You're inconsiderate, Bro! I'm not as stupid as I seem !! I do not believe people, especially the press !!!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 26, 2018)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> You would like this movie.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0215750/


I do not understand what kind of movie are you talking about?


----------



## Sedan (Jan 26, 2018)

I understand everything!! Bro, you do not know what a shit !! Although there are involved Russian actors! It's like the last film about the war "Dunkirk" .. the same garbage!........Actor "Watson", I like it !! Really was that character in real life .. Zaitsev! But Stalingrad, not a topic for Mickey Mouse, is the deepest tragedy for the Germans and Russians!

Saving Private Ryan is a good movie!!!


Look, this is evidence of eyewitnesses, and not the delirium of Hollywood !!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 26, 2018)

Sedan said:


> I remember perfectly Cromwell's Protectorate from the school history program. What time are you talking about now? About the Middle Ages? Yes, you're right, then time was tough! Human life was treated as an animal's life. You remember the sacred Inquisition.)) Or Hannibalism in Africa! )))
> 
> We live now! And the English Premier, does not sell slaves, he's more important!)) It's about treating people as animals! This arrogance is oversized !! In fact, slavery in the United States was abolished only in the 1960s or when?))) About 9/11 in the Russian and Ukrainian press did not write anything bad! This is blasphemy! I learned about the fact that this was arranged by the government thanks to detailed analysis and i education: i civil engineer !!!
> We were taught physics and science about the co-operation of materials !!! I have a specialty: builder of bridges !! I watched the video, and immediately realized that this is not a drop of the building from the impact of an airplane, it is in science called "Directed explosion."
> ...



Slavery was abolished in 1865 in America but it still goes on today particularly in the Muslim world. You can see present day videos of slave auctions in Lybia

And yes I believe our government was involved in 9/11. Their is several good documentaries on what the official story is nothing but a lie. 
The federal government basically said furniture burning brought down the towers. Their was world trade center building 7 that also collapsed that day and it was a block away from the twin towers and never was hit by a plane.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 27, 2018)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Slavery was abolished in 1865 in America but it still goes on today particularly in the Muslim world. You can see present day videos of slave auctions in Lybia
> 
> And yes I believe our government was involved in 9/11. Their is several good documentaries on what the official story is nothing but a lie.
> The federal government basically said furniture burning brought down the towers. Their was world trade center building 7 that also collapsed that day and it was a block away from the twin towers and never was hit by a plane.


For completeness of knowledge, I will add from myself: in the Russian Empire slavery was abolished in 1861. But I'm talking about something else. In 1942 trams ran around the city of Kharkov. They had a sign in Russian "Only for the Germans," cafes and restaurants signboards "Only for the Germans,"


German soldiers at the window of the cafe "Caucasus" in Kharkov 1942.


bread baked for the Germans tasty, and for Kharkov from the husks.


A queue for groceries near the Kharkov deli in 1942.


A resident of Kharkov looks at the propaganda German poster. The inscription in Ukrainian reads "For the Freedom of Peoples"

At that time we,formally, were slaves of Germany, because we had no rights. Now do you understand me, Bro?

And do not need to go to Libya, everything is much closer located !! In Western Europe, the trade of sexual slaves is in full swing !! Many Ukrainian girls got into this trap. In the agency they are offered a highly paid job in the European country .. further you understand!

I'm really glad that I met another sensible American who understands what is really happening !!!! And I want you, besides 9/11, to understand one more thing:

It is the US government that is the organizer of the bloodbath in Ukraine, which threw the country back into development in the 1990s! All this was done not to plant American democracy on the savages !! This was done for the economic destabilization of the Russian Federation. In the end, Ukraine is between two fires: on the one hand, a son of a bitch who plays Ukraine like a puppet, on the other, an embittered Russian bear who will never forgive us for this !!! We are doomed .. we are hungry, we need !!! America is laughing at us, and Russia once again began to invest crazy money to develop new weapons!

Where do the billions with which the war and political fraud in Ukraine are sponsored? !! ?? The question is rhetorical !! This is the money of American taxpayers - ordinary citizens of the United States !!!

What is the difference between the economic scheme of the US and Russia !?

In the US, citizens pay taxes to the state, and then officials try to steal from the state budget ... and steal! They promote the bills they need in the Senate !! Further, the Senate finances this bill from the state budget !! So they steal in your country!

In Russia, nobody pays taxes to the budget ... a penny !! The tax at us is a bribe !! To live and work we pay a bribe to the official, and the official closes his eyes to the fact that we do not pay taxes !! The money goes into the budget .... in the pocket of officials who, in turn, share with their superiors! The top is in the Kremlin!!

As a result, you have a budget (not all steal), we have aligarchs !! At you it is beautiful, at us it is only beautiful at aligars (only oligarchs smile and chew gum) !! The rest in the swamp !! There is virtually no middle class in Russia !! And the aligarchs in Russia have such amounts in banks in the offshore, which the American Trumps did not even dream about !!! This is dirty money, no one will ever show them !! But Russia has accumulated such means that it is possible to change the world easily !!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 27, 2018)

Sedan said:


> 30 years have passed and the brains have not added a drop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rambo... good series of movies.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 27, 2018)

Sedan said:


> H_i_, Bro !! Where are you from?! I see you are knowledgeable well! I just know the opinion of the Americans that they won the war)). Or rather did not win .. just ripped the Germans! When the USSR crossed the border in winter 1944 and went to Europe, they had nothing else to do))), otherwise Europe would have gotten the whole of Stalin))) and how else))) But still I REALLY respect FRANKLIN ROOSEVELT! He's handsome, he helped us a lot, and was a sensible politician. Brought the country out of the crisis, and emerged from the war as the winner !! Respect him for all of us!
> 
> Bro, 20 it's very abstract! First Stalin announced 7 000 000, so that people do not intimidate .. but the figure already according to unofficial sources reached 40 000 000. The Germans destroyed everyone and everything when they retreated !!! Europe is a sanatorium was, especially the Parade at the entrance to Paris and the disgrace of the expeditionary allied forces in theDunkirk when by a miracle they were still alive because of a misunderstanding of the German leadership, why they did not shoot them, but let them sail away. Later this will be called a victory, because everyone miraculously survived then !! They escaped through the English Channel and were such .... And we were locked up in Leningrad .. we heard about Leningrad. It is better not to hear!
> 
> ...



If it was not for America supplying the Soviet Union with armament you guys might have been defeated by the Germans. The US army held back against the Germans and we sat on our hands for a good amount of time. 
Here is a article on the amount of help America gave the Soviets during WWII. Many of these weapons ended up going to the Communist Chinese to fight for them to get established. 

_The most impactful help the Allies offered in WWII to the USSR from 1941 consisted of economic and military aid (such as *US Lend-Lease* that *started in October 1941*), followed by the ability to tie down some number of German and Italian divisions and weapons in Western Europe and North Africa. Half of Soviet agriculture was gone before harvest time in 1941. With much of Soviet industry destroyed by November 1941, or being shipped East in containers on slow trains, the Soviet economy would have likely collapsed without urgent help. While this was acknowledged by Stalin, this was not disclosed in Soviet media at the time, and not emphasized in Soviet history books. However, the total amount (about $100B in todays dollars, from the US alone) is significant. Soviet literature and movies from the time often mention American trucks, ham, and other aid.


The timeline is important. US aid before October 1941 is categorized as pre-Lend-Lease. Lend-Lease quickly ramped up in Fall-Winter 1941.

Also helpful was *the strategic bombing of Romanian oil fields and German production facilities*. Starting from 1943, Germany was running short of weapons and ammunition, whereas *the USSR received an increasing amount of vehicles, airplanes, food and other resources from the USA*. Heard of the famous Katyusha rocket launchers? Most were installed on US-supplied light Studebaker truck chassis. Around 400,000 medium transport trucks was supplied by the US, along with warships and warplanes. When you enjoy a sizeable resource advantage, the nature of the war changes - the enemy's mistakes get exploited, and yours are often forgiven.

The Normandy landings in 1944 were a huge help, but by that time Germany was already losing the war. Finishing the war sooner was a matter of not wasting the lives of millions of Soviet soldiers. Would your Russian friend dismiss that?

n short, it was crucial to their final victory. Let's look at some numbers. 

Lend-Lease provided the soviets with 400,000 jeeps, 12,000 armoured vehicles, 11,400 aircraft and 1.75 million tons of food (wiki) through three corridors. The arctic convoy, the pacific convoy, and the Persian convoy routes. It's estimated that 27% of the supplies came through the Persian route, which could sustain 60 front line divisions (http://www.history.army.mil/book...). Doing some simple calculations, we see that all supplies provided by the US could sustain 222 divisions of the Soviet Union over the four years of lend-lease.

By comparison, by late 1941 the soviets fielded 401 divisions (wiki). By the end of the war, there were 550 divisions (Mark L Urban, Soviet Land Power). So, lend-lease could have supplied between 40-55% of soviet forces at varying times in the war. Of course, not all the supplies were used for active forces, and a significant portion of food was diverted to relieve the siege of Leningrad (today St. Petersburg). 

Still the huge tonnage of supplies sustained the massive soviet war effort and did play a substantial role in pushing back the Germans. Many of the vehicles were repurposed by the soviets as katusha missile launchers and transports for their forces streaming west. 

Still, it is important to remember that while the allies provided a lot of supplies, the soviets provided most of the bodies (about 10 million military casualties). Its men and material that win wars. _


----------



## Sedan (Jan 27, 2018)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Rambo... good series of movies.


I do not agree with you completely, Bro! The first part is a very good idea !! It's very similar to our veterans of Afghanistan .. their government has forgotten ... They were outcasts with a broken mentality. My friend's brother, he fought in Afghanistan, he killed people. The young guy. When he drank a little vodka I started to cry all the time. And it could not be stopped ...

in the rest I do not like these films! There's a lot of violence! In fact, this is a demonstration of the sophistication of the murderer! Murder in all its glory !! The third part set Guinness's reckoning on the number of deaths! Now tell me one thing: in what form of world art (after all, cinema is art, is not it?), Shows a kaleidoscope of death, as a priority idea ?? !!

I understand you, for you, death, nothing more than poured coffee on the shirt in the office! You saw her only in the movies! If you saw what's happening in those movies live, you'd change your mind radically !!



Greenthumbskunk said:


> If it was not for America supplying the Soviet Union with armament you guys might have been defeated by the Germans. The US army held back against the Germans and we sat on our hands for a good amount of time.
> Here is a article on the amount of help America gave the Soviets during WWII. Many of these weapons ended up going to the Communist Chinese to fight for them to get established.
> 
> _The most impactful help the Allies offered in WWII to the USSR from 1941 consisted of economic and military aid (such as *US Lend-Lease* that *started in October 1941*), followed by the ability to tie down some number of German and Italian divisions and weapons in Western Europe and North Africa. Half of Soviet agriculture was gone before harvest time in 1941. With much of Soviet industry destroyed by November 1941, or being shipped East in containers on slow trains, the Soviet economy would have likely collapsed without urgent help. While this was acknowledged by Stalin, this was not disclosed in Soviet media at the time, and not emphasized in Soviet history books. However, the total amount (about $100B in todays dollars, from the US alone) is significant. Soviet literature and movies from the time often mention American trucks, ham, and other aid.
> ...


Bro, do not give quotes with numbers. I really love history, especially the Second World War. I know everything about her, even more! I personally talked with its participants, I know the whole truth, that's for sure !!







We say this: if an elderly woman had a cock, she would be an elderly man.))) This is a joke, Bro!)))

My father told me that in 1943 he saw in his village tanks with camouflage sand color. It was the tank divisions from the African front (where was shackling), thrown by Hitler to help the exhausted forces in the Kursk Region!

If you fully realized the horror that my country suffered in the BB, you would not say that! This help was a drop in the sea! It is enough to look at the losses in people and financial losses! Germany was at the beginning of the war several times stronger than us !! You probably understand the power of the German "Blitz Krieg" for Dyunkirk We did not survive because of technology and food, we survived because of the "Russian spirit"! You do not know what it is, Bro! It's better not to know about it .. medieval gloom !!!

You say you did not write in the media?))) In soldering the soldier was then egg powder, stew, cigarettes "Camel". They went to "Studebaker" and "Willys". Everything is "Made in the USA". Probably everything fell from the sky)))) I first learned about lend-lease, when I was about 5 years old, from my father! He told me about American products! He was then a child from a remote village near Kursk! Do you think they did not know ?? !!

One of the best aces of the Russian Pokryshkin flew the Cobra.






There is such a novel by Valentin Pikul "Requiem caravan PQ-17" 1970. I read this novel when I was a child.






It also talked about the сaravan with gold, which was sent to America from Arkhangelsk, in exchange for equipment and food! America sold arms and equipment at a bargain price! Although it is worth noting that it was very risky, because about 30% of the ships did not arrive at the port !! Eternal memory and a bow to those sailors !!! Although we should not underestimate the role of the American president in helping the USSR, unlike Churchill, he more willingly helped us and from the very beginning was not against opening a second front. Respect Roosevelt and bow !!!! His help was invaluable!! After all, these are people's lives, but nothing is more valuable than life!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 28, 2018)

Source : Correspondence between the Chairman of the Council of Ministers of the USSR and the Presidents of the USA and the Prime Ministers of Great Britain during the Great Patriotic War of 1941 - 1945
Publisher : Progress Publishers, Moscow, USSR **
*

PERSONAL MESSAGE FROM Mr CHURCHILL TO MONSIEUR STALIN*
We are all very glad here that the Russian armies are making such strong and spirited resistance to the utterly unprovoked and merciless invasion of the Nazis. There is general admiration for the bravery and tenacity of the Soviet soldiers and people. We shall do everything to help you that time, geography and our growing resources allow. The longer the war lasts the more help we can give. We are making very heavy attacks both by day and night with our Air Force upon all German-occupied territories and all Germany within our reach. About 400 aeroplanes made daylight sorties overseas yesterday. On Saturday night over 200 heavy bombers attacked German towns, some carrying three tons apiece, and last night nearly 250 heavy bombers were operating. This will go on. Thus we hope to force Hitler to bring back some of his air power to the West and gradually take some of the strain off you. Besides this the Admiralty have at my desire prepared a serious operation to come off in the near future in the Arctic, after which I hope that contact will be established between the British and Russian Navies. Meanwhile by sweeping along the Norwegian coast we have intercepted various supply ships which were moving north against you.

We welcome the arrival of the Russian Military Mission in order to concert future plans. 1

We have only got to go on fighting to beat the life out of the (incomplete)

Received on July 10, 1941

*PERSONAL MESSAGE FROM STALIN TO Mr CHURCHILL*
Allow me to thank you for your two personal messages. Your messages have initiated agreement between our two Governments. Now, as you with every justification put it, the Soviet Union and Great Britain have become fighting Allies in the struggle against Hitler Germany. I have no doubt that our two countries are strong enough to defeat our common enemy in the face of all difficulties.

It may not be out of place to inform you that the position of the Soviet troops at the front remains strained. The results of Hitler's unexpected violation of the Non-Aggression Pact and the sudden attack on the Soviet Union, which have placed the German troops at an advantage, are still affecting the position of the Soviet armies. It is quite obvious that the German forces would have been far more advantageously placed if the Soviet troops had had to counter the blow, not along the line KishinevLvov-Brest-Bialystok-Kaunas and Vyborg, but along the line Odessa-Kamenets Podolsk-Minsk and the vicinity of Leningrad.

It seems to me, furthermore, that the military position of the Soviet Union, and by the same token that of Great Britain, would improve substantially if a front were established against Hitler in the West (Northern France) and the North (the Arctic).*

A front in the North of France, besides diverting Hitler's forces from the East, would make impossible invasion of Britain by Hitler. Establishment of this front would be popular both with the British Army and with the population of Southern England. I am aware of the difficulty of establishing such a front, but it seems to me that, notwithstanding the difficulties, it should be done, not only for the sake of our common cause, but also in Britain's own interest. The best time to open this front is now, seeing that Hitler's forces have been switched to the East and that he has not yet been able to consolidate the positions he has taken in the East.

It would be easier still to open a front in the North. This would call for action only by British naval and air forces, without landing troops or artillery. Soviet land, naval and air forces could take part in the operation. We would be glad if Great Britain could send thither, say, one light division or more of Norwegian volunteers, who could be moved to Northern Norway for insurgent operations against the Germans.

July 18, 1941 *

************************************************

* The second front was opened only in the summer of 1944. The allies waited, which of the two would win! When there was a turning point in the war .... the second front was opened at once !!!

** No one knew about the help from the Allies and no one wrote in the media.)))

*****************************************************************************************************

Sent on June 11, 1943

*PERSONAL AND SECRET MESSAGE 
FROM PREMIER J. V. STALIN TO THE PRESIDENT, Mr FRANKLIN D. ROOSEVELT

*
Your message informing me of certain decisions on strategic matters adopted by you and Mr Churchill reached me on June 4. Thank you for the information.

It appears from your communication that the decisions run counter to those reached by you and Mr Churchill earlier this year concerning the date for a second front in Western Europe.

You will doubtless recall that the joint message of January 26, 27 sent by you and Mr Churchill, announced the decision adopted at that time to divert considerable German ground and air forces from the Russian front and bring Germany to her knees in 1943.

Then on February 12 Mr Churchill communicated on his own behalf and yours the specified time of the Anglo-American operation in Tunisia and the Mediterranean, as well as on the west coast of Europe. The communication said that Great Britain and the United States were vigorously preparing to cross the Channel in August 1943 and that if the operation were hindered by weather or other causes, then it would be prepared with an eye to being carried out in greater force in September 1943.

Now, in May 1943, you and Mr Churchill have decided to postpone the Anglo-American invasion of Western Europe until the spring of 1944. In other words, the opening of the second front in Western Europe, previously postponed from 1942 till 1943, is now being put off again, this time till the spring of 1944.

Your decision creates exceptional difficulties for the Soviet Union, which, straining all its resources, for the past two years, has been engaged against the main forces of Germany and her satellites, and leaves the Soviet Army, which is fighting not only for its country, but also for its Allies, to do the job alone, almost single-handed, against an enemy that is still very strong and formidable.

Need I speak of the disheartening negative impression that this fresh postponement of the second front and the withholding from our Army, which has sacrificed so much, of the anticipated substantial support by the Anglo-American armies, will produce in the Soviet Union—*both among the people and in the Army?**

As for the Soviet Government, it cannot align itself with this decision, which, moreover, was adopted without its participation and without any attempt at a joint discussion of this highly important matter and which may gravely affect the subsequent course of the war.


* No one knew about the help from the Allies and no one wrote in the media.)))

****************************************
A whole nation perished and was tormented for the Freedom of the Whole World !! He was already on the verge of exhaustion !! He needed HOPE! The Second Front was this very hope!! And it was a lie!! And ahead was still the Battle of Kursk! When the exhausted people pulled the African divisions, easing someone's life, in the fight for ..... their colonies in Africa !! I would not be surprised that there were battles in Antarctica !!! And it is not known who, under whose rule, would live better Africans, under Hitler or Truman !! If all together would be piled on Hitler in 41 in Europe !!!!, then the war would end in 1942 the year !!! Hitler would immediately forget about the colonies, I tell you exactly!! How he forgot about them in 1943 under Kursk !! !!! The world would have avoided tens of millions of victims!

Stalin dropped the sword specially !! This is a cunning revenge for the Second Front and Stalingrad)))






He is a Georgian, he knows what a knife is from childhood!

Georgian national clothes


 

Georgian national "dance with daggers", at the Georgian wedding








PS: Here's the real truth Братан, as I said, it's simple! It is necessary to appeal real historical documents, and not propaganda! Much mind is not necessary!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Frajola (Jan 30, 2018)

Sedan said:


>


....the day I can get back on growing , I will set a grow silo up, no question!!

I'm curious about how you developed all that foliage, covering all the soil, how do you do that ?

very nice done


----------



## Sedan (Jan 30, 2018)

Frajola said:


> ....the day I can get back on growing , I will set a grow silo up, no question!!
> 
> I'm curious about how you developed all that foliage, covering all the soil, how do you do that ?
> 
> very nice done


with the help of linen clothespins and stationery rubber bands! Bro, if you look closely, you'll see them on the video above!

Yo!






"One thing I ask is to console a sinful soul,
about one, sing me a lullaby,
I will order all birds to be silent,
be gentle with me, as before !! "


----------



## Sedan (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Jan 31, 2018)

Interesting movie, good actors! I like this movie..


----------



## Sedan (Feb 1, 2018)

http://www.c6f.navy.mil/news/us-ep-3-intercepted-black-sea

Russian press;

"The Russian Su-27 intercepted the United States Navy E-3E "Aries II" radio-electronic reconnaissance aircraft over the neutral waters of the Black Sea. State Duma deputy Dmitry Belik believes that with the help of aerial reconnaissance near the Crimean coast, Americans are trying to determine the speed of the air defense response, and all the information received *will be transferred to the Ukrainian side.*.")))

https://ria.ru/caricature/20180130/1513620728.html?inj=1

The one on the left: I'm curious how quickly the Russians will react to us.
The one on the right: They have already reacted ..

This is a game of words, my Friends!)))...

Summary:

Dirty and tonic political intrigues! Who is what intentions? America shows that she has eyes and ears everywhere, Russia, shows that she is not afraid of anything, she is ready for anything!


----------



## Sedan (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Feb 1, 2018)

USA VS RUSSIA

The entry.

Our town divides the river,
A very different side of the river.
I live in one, and what did you do on the other,
On the high Bank, on a steep.
I live in one, and what did you do on the other,
On the high Bank, on a steep.

Chorus:
Spring which was,
What days have come.
On what are you offended?
Why do we have left?

Spring which was,
What days have come.
On what are you offended?
Why do we have left?

Leaves палые river carry
And then it will be debacle.
Again on a clean river will affect your house
On the high Bank, on a steep.
Again on a clean river will affect your house
On the high Bank, on a steep.

Chorus:
Spring which was,
What days have come.
On what are you offended?
Why do we have left?

Spring which was,
What days have come.
On what are you offended?
Why do we have left?

All the flowers in the garden you off,
On the ferry I'll swim.
And with you together all our life to live
On the high Bank, on a steep.
And with you together all our life to live
On the high Bank, on a steep.

Chorus:
Spring which was,
What days have come.
On what are you offended?
Why do we have left?

Spring which was,
What days have come.
On what are you offended?
Why as we parted?

Our town divides the river,
A very different side of the river.

I live in one, and what did you do on the other,
On the high Bank, on a steep.
I live in one, and what did you do on the other,
On the high Bank, on a steep.
I live in one, and what did you do on the other,
On the high Bank, on a steep.
I live in one, and what did you do on the other,
On the high Bank, on a steep.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 1, 2018)

1988
Юрий Лоза


On a little raft
Through storms, rain and lightning
Taking solely my longings, reveries
…and a childhood's dream
I will quietly sail away
Just as midnight sneaks into my home
So that I could fill with rhymes
The world I live in

Let it be be an uneasy path
I don't care
Pain and sorrow, the burden of my previous mistakes
Are pulling me down
But my raft
Weaved out of songs and words
In spite of all my misfortunes
Is not so bad after all

I don't run from those
Who foretell me misfortunes
For them, it is much more satisfying and easy
To stay on the solid shore
For they will never understand
What happened to me
What called me to the far beyond
…what will comfort me

Let it be be an uneasy path
I don't care
Pain and sorrow, the burden of my previous mistakes
Are pulling me down
But my raft
Weaved out of songs and words
In spite of all my misfortunes
Is not so bad after all

I will cut the thread to my past
And the future? Whatever will be will be
From the monotonous routines
I will quietly sail away
On my little raft
Just as midnight sneaks into my home
A whole new and colorful world
Maybe I'll discover


----------



## Sedan (Feb 1, 2018)

as you "flow" Americans? This is a real Russian rap, Friends .. What does it seem like .. Riza, or Mob dip?)))) The meaning here is very thin and deep .. the philosophy of the streets .


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

How are you doing today?

When do you do your leaf strip? I noticed in another thread someone mentioned and showed pics that show your plants with leaves cut off.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> How are you doing today?
> 
> When do you do your leaf strip? I noticed in another thread someone mentioned and showed pics that show your plants with leaves cut off.


Hi bro! Glad to see you!! You will not believe what I'm doing today.))) We, with our friends smuggle across the Russian-Ukrainian border lamps Philips. It is those lamps, from a bankrupt greenhouse. In Russia there is a great demand, but great prices! We can offer at least a third of the price.

Now what I said earlier !! Why do we do this business illegally ?? In order to legitimize all this, there are two options:
1. You pay officials and get a fictitious certificate.
2. You pay Ukrainian customs. Ukrainian customs officers share with Russian customs officers, and they pass the goods across the border.

Both the first and second option is available only to the powerful of this world! "Respectful Ukrainian entrepreneurs". And we, the hungry people, have to carry their bags with lamps through the border on their own, at their own peril and risk! The channel passes through the territory of the Democratic People's Republic of Doneck (the battle zone.) So we earn money in Ukraine to feed our families.

Thank you, Bro, I am very pleased that I am benefiting the American gardeners !! I will continue the same way! For me, there is no difference what nationality gardener, American, Russian or African, you remember, like Karl Marx))). Just do not pay attention to my eccentric, I have a very tense and nervous life! And I hate the system very much!


----------



## gr865 (Feb 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> How are you doing today?
> 
> When do you do your leaf strip? I noticed in another thread someone mentioned and showed pics that show your plants with leaves cut off.


That was I that shared your pics there Mr S, is was in the Indoor growing forum. Was based on a question about timing of defo (pruning) and your's was a great example to show him. You have touched a number of growers, my friend.
GR


----------



## Sedan (Feb 5, 2018)

gr865 said:


> That was I that shared your pics there Mr S, is was in the Indoor growing forum. Was based on a question about timing of defo (pruning) and your's was a great example to show him. You have touched a number of growers, my friend.
> GR


Thank you very much, mon Ami, for your participation and support !! I sometimes have a hard time myself here)))

***********************

*Finally came the hand to revive the drip irrigation! It is necessary that the bloom necessarily be a drop! So do I and also advise everyone! Make it easy absolutely, and does not require any expenses !!

Silo Grow Method

Drip irrigation system for

SDU Pegas M

          

the manufacture of the hull is progressing rather tight, but still moving forward ...

to be continued....

*


----------



## Sedan (Feb 5, 2018)

"Main Lining" is a master class. 

The work of my friend from St. Petersburg


----------



## Sedan (Feb 6, 2018)

Do not be scared, this is not a thriller, and not a horror film. It is a residential microdistrict of the city of Kharkov with a population of 2 million people. It turned off the light and there is not it for three hours already !! Probably ended those billions that you from your pockets in the budget of the USA are depositing taxes, to help the people of Ukraine!

A picture from my window. 06 February 2018 21:45 (Ukrainian time)



Or maybe Ukraine thus gained independence from Russia's oppression ???


----------



## Sedan (Feb 8, 2018)

The work of my friend and student from Ukraine


----------



## gr865 (Feb 8, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Do not be scared, this is not a thriller, and not a horror film. It is a residential microdistrict of the city of Kharkov with a population of 2 million people. It turned off the light and there is not it for three hours already !! Probably ended those billions that you from your pockets in the budget of the USA are depositing taxes, to help the people of Ukraine!
> 
> A picture from my window. 06 February 2018 21:45 (Ukrainian time)
> 
> ...


No this fool of a president wants to have a military parade, not use the funds to help our veterans, of which I am one, nor to lower the deficit. We as a nation have over spent, China owns much of our debt, they will call in that debt at some point.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Feb 9, 2018)

gr865 said:


> No this fool of a president wants to have a military parade, not use the funds to help our veterans, of which I am one, nor to lower the deficit. We as a nation have over spent, China owns much of our debt, they will call in that debt at some point.


Now I will tell you an anecdote to you, which is now popular in Ukraine! If I translate correctly, then you will understand what I mean:

The tax inspector comes to the apartment owner with the question: "Where do you have so much money to pay rent? Submit your income statement for the last six months !!!"


----------



## Sedan (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Feb 10, 2018)

*2 days 12/12*


----------



## Sedan (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Feb 11, 2018)

Made in St. Petersburg)))


----------



## Sedan (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## AbeFroman (Feb 12, 2018)

I love this thread. Sedan you have some great ingenuity building your setup and a really cool cat. Much respect and happy growing


----------



## Sedan (Feb 13, 2018)

AbeFroman said:


> I love this thread. Sedan you have some great ingenuity building your setup and a really cool cat. Much respect and happy growing


Thank you, Bro! It's doubly pleasant to hear from an American !! Join, if you have any questions, I'll answer with pleasure!!


----------



## Sedan (Feb 13, 2018)

I watched a very interesting video today about the state of Colorado. I am pleasantly surprised by the approach of the state authorities to the issue of legalizing marijuana. All at the highest level. At us such will not be NEVER !!






there the girl is a university student, tells how her lessons in the economy are taught how to calculate taxes from the sale of marijuana, it's very interesting! I look at her red eyes and wonder again. And in other states, the jurmy is full of people convicted of marijuana. Here I am at a loss. How can this be in one country? I think this is wrong !!! If to resolve, then everywhere !!


----------



## Frajola (Feb 14, 2018)

Sedan said:


> I watched a very interesting video today about the state of Colorado. I am pleasantly surprised by the approach of the state authorities to the issue of legalizing marijuana. All at the highest level. At us such will not be NEVER !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fortunate all the states that legalized and regulated Marijuana, they are creating jobs, collecting taxes, developing new things and freeing people behind bars, seems to be the right path to be paved and kept it paved, so others can follow. Following the rules it is one, but the most important, it is not behave like we never ever could lose the privilege of having legally Marijuana on our hands. My state legalize the medical M but not recreational yet, on the other hand growing it is almost impossible, only a few and big corporations are allowed, the not growing thing rules makes no sense for me but I hope we can have the the whole growing thing more compassionate ruled. Long battle ahead for others states and countries as well, unfortunate a lot of people make a ton of money out of prohibition, incarceration system, judicial system and the list goes on, its going to be a long journey my friend farmer Sedan. keep it secret.

peace and grow.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2018)

Frajola said:


> My state legalize the medical M but not recreational yet, on the other hand growing it is almost impossible
> 
> peace and grow.


yes, in that video it was told that in other states where marijuana is permitted for medical purposes, you must come to the doctor and convince him to give you a prescription!

I'll tell you now what would happen in such a case in Russia: doctors would be the most prosperous social stratum. Due to bribes from patients coming to the doctor as a dealer. Further, doctors would appear high patrons in epaulets, doctors share with patrons. Next, the patrons pass on the confiscated marijuana to the doctors for implementation. Further, the hospital and the medical industry are transformed into nothing more than a drug dice !! Such a scheme is a utopia for our state.



Frajola said:


> Long battle ahead for others states and countries as well, unfortunate a lot of people make a ton of money out of prohibition, incarceration system, judicial system and the list goes on, its going to be a long journey my friend farmer Sedan. keep it secret.
> 
> peace and grow.


Hi, Братан!


In our country there will be no battle! In our country, to say something to the police is suicide. At us in prisons are exclusively those who has not given a bribe, the others on freedom. There is no profit from the prison! In prison, homeless people are in essence, this is like a shelter for the homeless and needy !!)))

The prison in our country is a deterrent !! If you get into the police with marijuana in your pocket, then they tell you, either pay money, or you'll sit with the homeless for two years in a cell of 50 m2 and 70 people living in it. (I personally saw such a camera, it's a horror .. you just can not imagine what kind of inhuman conditions they are there.) This is done so that people are afraid of prison, like hell, and go to any sacrifices to pay police money, up to selling their own apartment !! Our police are looking for the drug addicts who have dropped most, not to cure him, but in order to catch him red-handed and take his apartment away from him! I know many people who thus lost their apartment and stayed on the street !!

NO, my friends, in our country will NEVER be legalized! In this aspect, I envy you for the good !!)) Colorado is a paradise for the gardener of our profile!))

PS: Who will tell you that in Ukraine goes to Europe, spit in his eyes, this is a dirty lie for the eyes of the public! We have not changed anything, only it became harder to live exactly twice! When I see around, how officials launder money in the war. This can be seen with an unaided eye, they do not hide it! These are insatiable fatty animals! It's not people, it's animals !!


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 15, 2018)

Brother, it is clear you can read and write and have an educated background. Have you ever considered immigrating to the US?
You are the type of person we need immigrating to this country. Not low / no skill people just targeting our stupidity with hand outs.
Arms would be open in this county for someone like you


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Brother, it is clear you can read and write and have an educated background. Have you ever considered immigrating to the US?
> You are the type of person we need immigrating to this country. Not low / no skill people just targeting our stupidity with hand outs.
> Arms would be open in this county for someone like you


Bro, thanks for the kind words!

In fact, this is not so easy to do. Now everyone is fleeing from Ukraine and visas to the US are given only to the "elected", who with money. And who is with us with money? What can I say at an interview at the US Embassy? That I'm a good guy, I smoke marijuana, I can tell tales and play balalaika .)))

Another option is to buy a tourist ticket to the US and escape. Then ask for political asylum. What do I say to the US immigrant service? From whom do I run and ask for political asylum? I'm running from President Poroshenko, who is funded by the US government! They will send me to a psychiatric hospital !!!

Just like I do not need America, the whole of America is full of beggars like me, who fled their country for a "happy" life! In the end, they work at best, unskilled workers at the construction site. Education and the minds of emigrants are of no interest to anyone. I know many people that they ran away from here, but they live worse and cry, they want to go back !! The only thing if you have relatives or friends in the US, that they helped you at first .. Who will help? - no one will help !!

If I get out to the US in any way without a livelihood, I'm not sure that I will be better than here !! Here, if I'm hungry, they will feed me, and in USA.. who needs me?)))) Utopia, Bro!

And now I really live only thanks to the readers! NO, I do not get paid !! This gratitude warms me on cold nights when I do not want to live, and I do not sleep the night and think ... How can I continue my life? is it possible? Is it necessary? and is there any sense in the 24-hour suffering and need?

If it were not for the gratitude of the readers of many countries, I probably would have broken for a long time!


----------



## Frajola (Feb 15, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Brother, it is clear you can read and write and have an educated background. Have you ever considered immigrating to the US?
> You are the type of person we need immigrating to this country. Not low / no skill people just targeting our stupidity with hand outs.
> Arms would be open in this county for someone like you


I told him the same a while ago !!! Didn't I @Sedan??


----------



## Frajola (Feb 15, 2018)

Sedan said:


> yes, in that video it was told that in other states where marijuana is permitted for medical purposes, you must come to the doctor and convince him to give you a prescription!
> 
> I'll tell you now what would happen in such a case in Russia: doctors would be the most prosperous social stratum. Due to bribes from patients coming to the doctor as a dealer. Further, doctors would appear high patrons in epaulets, doctors share with patrons. Next, the patrons pass on the confiscated marijuana to the doctors for implementation. Further, the hospital and the medical industry are transformed into nothing more than a drug dice !! Such a scheme is a utopia for our state.
> 
> ...


That's sad , beyond sad, you sound hopeless like I was in my home country seeing the same abusers ruling and preying on the weaker , not only over marijuana possession they prey after every thing, every single damn thing is controlled by a group of a few. Like you said yourself these " fatty insatiable animals..." They are ! They should see the other way around where still money for then to collect so until they see it solid and convince themselves that it is a better deal , we will keep on see the abusers abusing. In my country, there are now a dozen big political figures line up for prison, under bribery, corruption, charges and the list goes on and on , the president and former president are in the mix. But , back to the point why you Sedan don't take a trip to the US , take your time think about it , I know you already thought about it, just put some more propellant into the skull and take a trip , I'm sure , there will be doors opened for you sir , why I do know that ? cuss you deserve . Believe me you will love it ! Can you make it happen? 

peace.......


----------



## Sedan (Feb 16, 2018)

Frajola said:


> That's sad , beyond sad, you sound hopeless like I was in my home country seeing the same abusers ruling and preying on the weaker , not only over marijuana possession they prey after every thing, every single damn thing is controlled by a group of a few. Like you said yourself these " fatty insatiable animals..." They are ! They should see the other way around where still money for then to collect so until they see it solid and convince themselves that it is a better deal , we will keep on see the abusers abusing. In my country, there are now a dozen big political figures line up for prison, under bribery, corruption, charges and the list goes on and on , the president and former president are in the mix. But , back to the point why you Sedan don't take a trip to the US , take your time think about it , I know you already thought about it, just put some more propellant into the skull and take a trip , I'm sure , there will be doors opened for you sir , why I do know that ? cuss you deserve . Believe me you will love it ! Can you make it happen?
> 
> peace.......


Bro, I'm a modest person in life, I need very little for life, I'm an ascetic. I was such, even a year before the crisis, I was the CEO of a small construction company in Ukraine. I do not need much from material life, my main goal is to fully open up my inner potential, while leaving a trace for a long time !! Russians are dishonest in doing business-fact !! How many times have I addressed the rich people of Ukraine with my thoughts, they used my head, and then, when used, they threw it into the trash! I was left with nothing !! And then they used my scheme successfully!

The last time it happened in two forums Russian and Ukrainian. After I appeared there, the level grew many times, attendance increased too. People specifically go to the forum to talk to me !! And when I turned to the owner for a request for a petty service .. a trifle !! He refused me a rough form !!! 

Now I'm sick of this !!

Now I am considering the possibility to establish partnership and business relations with American colleagues, to realize my thoughts and ideas !! Frankly, I'm so disappointed in life that I just do not believe it !!!))))) I do it automatically to exhaust all possible options !! And then, when I'm exhausted, I'm sure I'll say that life is shit, and there's no point in it !!))))


----------



## Sedan (Feb 16, 2018)

I wrote this on December 11



Sedan said:


> *And one more thing that worries me. It's official trade in firearms supposedly for your own safety !! *Is it not clear that this imaginary freedom and democracy in fact, contracts for the supply of "official" firearms, belongs exclusively to companies close to the US government.At us, in our wild city fire-arms it is forbidden for sale !! Only hunters and guards !! And you know what a paradox, Brothers?))) If we have an armed robbery in this city even in this turbulent time, it's a shock and a sensation !! If our *child went to school with his father's gun and started killing his teachers for wrong grades*, he would be sent to a madhouse, not to jail !! For us it's wild !! Think about it for yourself !!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4056330


February 14, 2018






In Ukraine, this is not and never was, although now there is a war! Think about it !!!


----------



## yoshisisland (Feb 17, 2018)

come to canada!!!


----------



## Sedan (Feb 18, 2018)

yoshisisland said:


> come to canada!!!


yes, Bro, you're absolutely right, Canada is the best place for my possible move. There is a very powerful Ukrainian diaspora, some towns are inhabited exclusively by Ukrainians .. and this is not Brighton Beach (little Odessa), where everyone goes with guns and robs in the evenings-these are picturesque places with nature, very similar to ours. I do not want to live in a metropolis, there is stench and lust, arms in the blood to the elbow!

And yet, in Canada, I will immediately be useful, and I can pay taxes on a par with the Canadians !! Because my installation just exactly suits the Canadian legislation-4 plants, 1 meter. There I will be able to do absolutely nothing without fear, do my own development, and not think about where to get money to eat in the evening!

*****************************************

We did not have wings to fly away like birds.
There was no choice where and when to be born.
But we do not care, we are hooligans guys.
*There was not and it is not necessary.*

I'm from a poor family and from the same district.
We have everything from the dock or from prison.
And I was not very cheerful since childhood.
And as you see I have no other themes for songs.
And there were no thoughts about the career.
There were no other options, except for the criminal sphere.
There was no sense of proportion, no feeling of fear.
Was not sent by heaven, was not sent fuck!......is sung in a song


----------



## Sedan (Feb 18, 2018)

this is without comment and translation .. everything is clear so ..


----------



## Sedan (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Frajola (Feb 19, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I'm a modest person in life, I need very little for life, I'm an ascetic. I was such, even a year before the crisis, I was the CEO of a small construction company in Ukraine. I do not need much from material life, my main goal is to fully open up my inner potential, while leaving a trace for a long time !! Russians are dishonest in doing business-fact !! How many times have I addressed the rich people of Ukraine with my thoughts, they used my head, and then, when used, they threw it into the trash! I was left with nothing !! And then they used my scheme successfully!
> 
> The last time it happened in two forums Russian and Ukrainian. After I appeared there, the level grew many times, attendance increased too. People specifically go to the forum to talk to me !! And when I turned to the owner for a request for a petty service .. a trifle !! He refused me a rough form !!!
> 
> ...



Let the new partnership start giving you some flowers and you feel the life run trough in your veins again my friend!! keep punching it hard bro. you deserve!


----------



## Frajola (Feb 19, 2018)

Sedan said:


> yes, Bro, you're absolutely right, Canada is the best place for my possible move. There is a very powerful Ukrainian diaspora, some towns are inhabited exclusively by Ukrainians .. and this is not Brighton Beach (little Odessa), where everyone goes with guns and robs in the evenings-these are picturesque places with nature, very similar to ours. I do not want to live in a metropolis, there is stench and lust, arms in the blood to the elbow!
> 
> And yet, in Canada, I will immediately be useful, and I can pay taxes on a par with the Canadians !! Because my installation just exactly suits the Canadian legislation-4 plants, 1 meter. There I will be able to do absolutely nothing without fear, do my own development, and not think about where to get money to eat in the evening!
> 
> ...


getting closer ........


----------



## Sedan (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Feb 20, 2018)

all the guilt of indifference .. sung in the song)))


----------



## Sedan (Feb 22, 2018)

*to be continued..*


----------



## Sedan (Feb 23, 2018)

in fact, to become what you want and what you are capable of, it is possible only when there is such a practical possibility. It does not matter in what country you were born. If you are not fortunate enough to be in the family of the "chosen ones" (whose ancestors were more greedy, cunning and quirky), where any road is open to the children, then if you are at least three times a genius, you will have to vegetate in small domestic problems, and your genius will die sooner or later! A vivid example, in the confirmation of my words: in the media, in virtually every publication lies! This lie can be easily proved, but even if you prove it, no one will take this seriously, because there are no methods to combat the "system". And if we assume that the theory that the media is a lie and for all this everyone believes, then where does the world roll? The world is in lies, cruelty / greed and depravity, what kind of a world is this? if the title "genius" has long been handed down by inheritance ...

Now I will give an example from my life, far from genius: for my absurd life I have mastered a dozen professions! All these professions I have mastered at the highest level. A small example of my qualifications in one of the professions, which I never dealt with: after the crisis there was no work on construction.

To me, my relative (if you remember, I told you about my relative, a millionaire living in Moscow) commissioned such a handmade chair in wood with pogo.

   

So, what is next???!!! to master ten more professions ?? !! What for??!!))))))


----------



## Sedan (Feb 23, 2018)

*Good night*
Victor Tsoy 1986 (this greatest Russian poet and musician died at 26 years old !!))







Roofs of houses are shaking under load of days
Heaven heardsmen grazes the clouds
The city shoots in sky the shot of lights
But night is more strong, it has great power

To people that falling asleep -
Good sleep!
Good night!

I have waited for this time, and it have gone
People that have been silent have stopped be silent
People that have nothing to wait are sitting on saddle
They can't be joined, can't be yet

To people that falling asleep -
Good sleep!
Good night!

Neighbours come, they hear buzz of hoofs
It prevents to fall asleep, disturbs their sleep
People that have nothing to wait are going on road
People that saved are saved

To people that falling asleep -
Good sleep!
Good night!




*To me and you

*






Here isn't clearly - where is face and where is snout,
Isn't clearly - where is stick and where is carrot.
Here a pitchfork cannot pierce hay,
And a fish go through a net.
Here isn't clearly - where is sea and where is land,
Where is gold and where is copper.
What should be built, and what should be destroyed,
And to whom and why do I sing here?

To me and you - the roof of blue heavens.
To me and you - the forest will become a blank wall.
To me and you - Should not drink from defiled wells.
The plan is - to me and you...

Here the stones like a soap,
And steel like tin,
And weakness like strength,
And true like flattery.
And isn't clearly - where is a bag and where is an awi,
And isn't clearly - where is resentment and where is revenge.
And I don't like what was here,
And I don't like what is here

To me and you - the roof of blue heavens.
To me and you - the forest will become a blank wall.
To me and you - Should not drink from defiled wells.
The plan is - to me and you...


----------



## Sedan (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Frajola (Feb 23, 2018)

Sedan said:


> in fact, to become what you want and what you are capable of, it is possible only when there is such a practical possibility. It does not matter in what country you were born. If you are not fortunate enough to be in the family of the "chosen ones" (whose ancestors were more greedy, cunning and quirky), where any road is open to the children, then if you are at least three times a genius, you will have to vegetate in small domestic problems, and your genius will die sooner or later! A vivid example, in the confirmation of my words: in the media, in virtually every publication lies! This lie can be easily proved, but even if you prove it, no one will take this seriously, because there are no methods to combat the "system". And if we assume that the theory that the media is a lie and for all this everyone believes, then where does the world roll? The world is in lies, cruelty / greed and depravity, what kind of a world is this? if the title "genius" has long been handed down by inheritance ...
> 
> Now I will give an example from my life, far from genius: for my absurd life I have mastered a dozen professions! All these professions I have mastered at the highest level. A small example of my qualifications in one of the professions, which I never dealt with: after the crisis there was no work on construction.
> 
> ...


who did the chairs ?


----------



## Sedan (Feb 23, 2018)

Frajola said:


> who did the chairs ?


One chair, Bro On the photo two, because one of them is a layout. I made a chair and an ordinary carpenter, whom I knew from the construction business, and who had never done artwork before, especially patal. A chair model from the Versace catalog, with some modifications. The relative ordered a chair, like Putin's. Only Putin did not like the model, it was too outdated. And in Versace there was no patal, a couple of details and the color was white. Therefore, I had to make out of two chairs-Putin and Versace-one chair, which my relative wanted. But it's not so simple as it seems, especially if you do it for the first time. The work from the plasteline mold to the product took about six months. but if after that do the same chairs, according to the ready-made model, then you could do about a month for about five chairs ...This is only my merit, if it were not for me, the carpenter would have made Pinocchio))), at best, than he did before on construction sites in my company.

But, as it turned out later, that the Chinese trade in such chairs ... and the price they ... penny))) I do not know what they are doing .. but they do somehow)) I can not know from plastic and wood veneer. But for such money carved chair (I do not remember exactly, about 200 euros) of pure wood and gold leaf, it is impossible to manufacture physically.

PS: if someone does not believe in personal correspondence, I can provide a six-month history of creating this chair in the photo. For these six months I noticeably turned gray head.))), Since. several times the layouts were altered, it also touched upon other aspects, because we did it for the first time in our life, using literature from the Internet !!!


----------



## Sedan (Feb 24, 2018)

*Who's at Fault*

Who is at fault, that you're worn out,
That you can't find that which you seek,
That you've lost all you've waited for,
That you fell from the skies you'd reached.

And who's to blame, that day by day,
Your life goes by a stranger's way,
Your house becomes a lonely place,
Your window shows an empty space.

Chorus:
The lights go out, the sounds grow silent,
Your hands reach out for some new suffering,
And if this pain appears to ease up,
That just means a new one's on the way.

And who's at fault, tell me, my friend,
This one is married, that one's rich,
This one's a nut, that one's in love,
This one's a fool, that one's a foe.

And who's to blame, that all around,
Folks live by waiting for each other,
While your day's dull, and your night's blank,
And all the warm seats have been claimed.

Chorus

And who's at fault, and where's the key
That there's no sorrow and no joy
And no success without defeat
The score for up's and down's is set.

And who's to blame that you're alone
With just this life and it's so long
And you're so bored and you just wait
Until you finally die one day

Chorus


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2018)

What makes you happy?
What do you want? Just something to consume or something more deviant?
Why do you cry? It is just another loss.
Someday we die, and our gravestones grow moss.
Until the sun blinks out and swallows our dust.
I sometimes wonder why we make all this fuss.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> What makes you happy?
> What do you want? Just something to consume or something more deviant?
> Why do you cry? It is just another loss.
> Someday we die, and our gravestones grow moss.
> ...




I confess honestly and I cry almost every day! Understand correctly, it's the cry of the soul! I do not ask for money !!!!!! I'm just telling you the story of my life !! I have no one else to tell, my relatives have not listened to me for a long time, they have other plans for me! I simply do not have a real way out)) I need at least two more years, for the possible implementation of my plans !!! I already lost my son, he went to live with his mother-in-law. The next stage, I will lose my wife! The next stage, you're right, I'll lose my life .. suicide! About two years ago, because of this despair, my wife woke up at night with a hoarse voice, and miraculously managed to cut off the rope I was hanging on! This is not enough?)) I do not need life or death, I have long had nothing to lose practically!

I'm sorry for one thing, I can not get to my goal. It does not matter to me what people think about me, I'm only telling you the truth from my life, I do not need your money !!


It's very simple, my friend, I want to be myself, and leave a mark on history! I do not care about death or life half-starving, I'm ready to sacrifice this for my own purpose. I precisely understand that I am capable of very much. As if you were offered a job in the coal mines for life, and you can invent an alternative kind of fuel!


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2018)

I suffer from bipolar depression. If I don't take my meds, my thinking also becomes like yours.

I also live in a country that does not care for people who look or sound like me. I just made my world smaller.
I only help people over the internet now... takes out the risks of personal interaction... Trying to just enjoy every moment for existing, like the birds in the field.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> I suffer from bipolar depression. If I don't take my meds, my thinking also becomes like yours.
> 
> I also live in a country that does not care for people who look or sound like me. I just made my world smaller.
> I only help people over the internet now... takes out the risks of personal interaction... Trying to just enjoy every moment for existing, like the birds in the field.


Bro is not new to me, my own brother hanged himself in 2012, just a week ago, my friend died of an opiate overdose. he was already a finished addict. And before the war had a business freight. Had several trucks, several cars. Now the wife of a drug addict and two young children who will soon be in the orphanage Crisis and war made us angry animals. I'm still holding on, some do not! Depression of a certain nature, There is no future, if you knew how I live, you would understand me, Bro.

I have nothing to pay for rent, turn off the light! This was only in the 90s, after the collapse of the USSR, now again! Before the crisis, I earned $ 10,000 a month, now 500
In times of apartheid, perhaps it was worse than what you have now?)) At least for 10 years there is a financial pit for people who want to live, but do not suffer all their lives. I just understand this! Already almost 10 years of life goes into a tailspin for me !!

Tell me please, you see the level of my knowledge and my stubborn character. Can such a person in a civilized country starve, while passionately wanting to work !? Therefore, this person chose the case for which he at any time can be put in jail! I'm not deceiving you and do not exaggerate, it's all true from my life!


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2018)

Yep, yep, started out shit poor, but I flew all over the country every two weeks by 23, bought a house by 20 and then one morning I woke up and my back was fucked up until this day. All the nice stuff went away. Sadly trauma changes brain chemicals and function, much worse when it happens to many people as they then pick up more of the same from each other.

Be strong I get that you are not having a great time at the moment.
This too will pass and be totally unimportant in 100 years.
Love from Africa.

I wish I could transfer you into my shoes for 2 minutes, you will see we live in mirrored worlds almost. different characters, but it is the same script and play.My past did buy me some security, I live in a nice area, have a great wife etc, but can't participate in society.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 24, 2018)

[QUOTE = "ANC, post: 14093256, участник: 91403"] [/ QUOTE]

, thanks for the support and sincere desire to help me!
In 2001, I was in prison with a man named Kaba, he was from Lagos, from a family of wealthy parents. His parents were sent to Moscow for training at the University of Patricia Lumumba, but he was imprisoned in Ukraine for trafficking in heroin. Very competent and good man, we made friends, our beds were close. In the evening when I can not sleep and think only about freedom, he consoled me when he told me stories about his homeland. On the shooting in the stadiums, about the feud between Muslims and Catholics, about the eternal war for oil. The unreal difference between Lagos and the rest of the cities is less. He also talked about a robber in the style of Robin Hood, who traveled the city in poor neighborhoods and scattered money in the windows, if I am not mistaken, Anana was summoned, although this might be wrong to do. we spoke English, or rather, as you said, in Afro-English. Many things that Kaba told me, but most of all I was struck by the religion of VUDU. How can you so seriously believe))).
You see, brother, I know more about Africa than about Russia,)) I know that life is the same everywhere. There are countries in which people are always hungry, but where people are bullied because of constant revolutions, it's very simple, there are people who have already reconciled, but still struggle for higher ideals, trying to find a way out! In the days of apartheid, volunteers went to our junior school and gathered clothes to help naked in Africa. In Moscow, a special University of Patricia Lumumba was opened, so that talented foreigners from poor countries could study there.
Of course, as a result, the children of wealthy parents studied there, it's understandable)))) But the idea seems to me sound! At that time, there was a wave of indignation among the people in the USSR when they showed poor black citizens who were humiliated by whites in Africa! Nelson Mandela was the national hero of the USSR. The Soviet government even tried to help in the negotiations, so that he was released from prison on an island in the USSR. Did you know about this?))) The youth movement was organized in support of Nelson Mandela. So, Bro.))) And now the same thing happened to Ukraine! Usually President Poroshenko and former Prime Minister Yatseniuk are bastards! sold us in the same slavery as you! Now only Russia can really level the economic situation in Ukraine very quickly! America is not interested in economic stability in Ukraine. Europe, starving Ukraine, definitely do not need it! Russia will help us now ?! Now I hope that we are dealing with you due to the fact that everyone in different countries equally live! Yes, the general concept of humanity is understandable to us, but the mental tints associated with education and environmental conditions of different countries throughout the ages are noticeably different!
PS: I remember now, in the USSR there was such a saying. I will try to translate: "For a political crime, at best, you will be dismissed from work in the worst case, they will be imprisoned for you, like Nelson Mandela,
still remember the opinion of the inhabitants of the USSR that everywhere is the same. In the USSR there was such a saying "something", but in Africa it remained the same. This suggests that for the inhabitants of the USSR Africa is the end of the earth, but there is also this thing, even on the edge of the earth. On the edge of the earth, because, as we were told in history, Africa is a very terrible country.))) I do not remember why, whether it be racism or cannibals or wildlife. But I remember the rhyme of the Russian children's poet. I remember him in my memory, now I will translate it, though, Bro: "Do not go, little children, go to Africa." In Africa sharks, African gorillas, in Africa, big evil crocodiles, in Africa, robbers and villain are dangerous criminals of Barmalay. You will be bitten, beaten and insulted, do not go, children, to go for a walk around Africa. "The meaning of the fairy tale is that such a miracle veterinarian lived, most likely in the USSR))), he treated animals around the world for free. The next patient was a beast from Africa.The veterinarian went to treat a sick animal in Africa, where his paths intersected with Barmaley, a fierce battle began)) Without thinking twice, tell me who Barmalay is, and in what country do you think he is?)))


----------



## Sedan (Feb 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yep, yep, started out shit poor, but I flew all over the country every two weeks by 23, bought a house by 20 and then one morning I woke up and my back was fucked up until this day. All the nice stuff went away. Sadly trauma changes brain chemicals and function, much worse when it happens to many people as they then pick up more of the same from each other.
> 
> Be strong I get that you are not having a great time at the moment.
> This too will pass and be totally unimportant in 100 years.
> ...


I'm sorry, I confused you and the other person, I have to communicate with many, I sometimes get confused! I corrected the mistake!


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2018)

If you were white in my country, you were expected to go fight the communists for 2 years when you complete high school (schooling here is basically two stages primary school 7 years then 5 years high school, then you go to technicon or university. There where also technical schools for the dumb kids- these days the smart kids go there, you would learn more hands-on skills like how to become an electrician or mechanic or something like that where you worked with your hands). Even is school, we had military uniforms and training on Fridays.

Anyhow my whole childhood Every night on the news (back then news was on once or twice a day), the leader of the country would warn us about the red danger, or rooi gevaar to use the exact words). Times change, the smart can find a way to survive as long as you keep your head low.

Back when the Survivor TV series started, I could always pick the winner by the second or third program. It was the best grey dove. The one that drew the least attention and offered the least threat.

Actually, Russia is a great interest of mine... Although I am more interested in the more ancient parts of Russia... Those parts that are better and more beautiful than what we know how to make today. Where buildings have the road up to the windows today buried halfway in the ground. And no one seems to know how it got like this... I mean I'm sure Russians have brooms and can sweep streets. Beautifull St. Petersburg. I think the old people were a group of survivors from the days of Atlantis.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> If you were white in my country, you were expected to go fight the communists for 2 years when you complete high school (schooling here is basically two stages primary school 7 years then 5 years high school, then you go to technicon or university. There where also technical schools for the dumb kids- these days the smart kids go there, you would learn more hands-on skills like how to become an electrician or mechanic or something like that where you worked with your hands). Even is school, we had military uniforms and training on Fridays.
> 
> Anyhow my whole childhood Every night on the news (back then news was on once or twice a day), the leader of the country would warn us about the red danger, or rooi gevaar to use the exact words). Times change, the smart can find a way to survive as long as you keep your head low.
> 
> ...



military clothing or just a school uniform? We have less schoolwork. The junior school is 4 and the secondary school is 5 years old. Then you can go to the technical school. If you want to go to university, then you need to study for two more years. But, if you graduated from the technical school, then you can enter the second year of the university. The Nax had an object in school, the last two years "pre-conscription training," where we even fired from AK 47 on targets. If you have not entered the university before the age of 18, you must serve in the army. But if the university does not have a military department, then you must serve after university If there is a military department, then you leave the university as a reserve lieutenant, ie you can go to the army if you do not find a job in the specialty, already in the rank of lieutenant

I doubt that young people from South Africa went to study in Moscow, they would hardly have returned back. Speaking about the countries of Africa, they called us the countries of the third world, where the standard of living is the lowest, because we know perfectly well that the country with the lowest standard of living is in Africa. That idea was to help or support the oppressed peoples of the world! Oppressed by whom? Literally: "decaying capitalism" or "rotten West." In those countries, high-quality specialists were sent to teach illiterate people. There were unreal deliveries of equipment, machines and equipment. In Africa there is still a lot of Soviet technology. The main reason was of course to find true allies in the face of those countries in order to strengthen the influence of the USSR in Africa, in response to apartheid. The USSR has also suffered very much financially from these supplies and training. Many know whose parents were in Africa on a long-term business trip. But still, the race of weapons is one thing, but in fact they helped these countries develop, and not robbed and raped, it's different!

))) My friend .. Colleague! You probably do not quite correctly imagine your situation. You think I do not know something, I have not seen something.))

I frankly tell you without pathos or bragging, you underestimate me, what your condescending tone says.

Now be more comfortable and listen carefully, my friend! This is a true story that happened to me personally.

As you correctly noted that it was now, it used to be all-around once.In 1888, the Russian magazine published A Chekhov's story


*"The Bet"*

*https://br.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070515225044AAqfo4f*



I did not find the translation, only a summary, unfortunately, but I think if you read further my post, then you will understand exactly what I am trying to tell you.

With the onset of the crisis, the slow bankruptcy of my company began. I did not believe the older and more experienced friends, in the fact that this is not temporary, and it is necessary to change the profile of activity. I, as a true stubborn, tried to prevent bankruptcy until the last, and lied in debts for monthly payments to my company.

This salary to the staff, "taxes", office rent and other premises, etc. This process continued as torture of the inquisitor, unrealistically long, unrealistically stupid, unrealistically pointless! In the end, I climbed into debt about $ 200. You are a banker, you know what it is, when everything is swirled so that there is no security for the loan, everything was on my reputation as a successful businessman!

Further, I rush to all my rich acquaintances, companions, partners, and relatives for help. All this clique turns away from me, as if on command! I stay in deafening loneliness !! For about a year my phone called only from creditors, it made me mad just !! If there is no collateral for the loan in the bank, who is in the arena?
Bandits!)) Like in Hollywood movies .. you know them?))) These people take me out into the woods in the trunk, give me a shovel, twitching the pistol shutter, they say: dig your own grave !! After they were trampling me, they beat me and gave me a term, very short! You watched the series survival))))), what will happen next to me? Did you get it?))) You see, I'm alive))).
Next: I again turn to friends, refusal in a more coarse form. Vse-I was left alone !! For almost ten years I was hatching about ten commercial real projects !!! I appealed again to them .. to "friends", they did not even want to listen to me! Although a little earlier, with an open mouth listening to me! They "elected", with them this does not happen, they have their moms and dads covered .. They wrote me on the black list as a loser !! Such among the "elite" is not!

All these almost ten years, I lived in absolute solitude because I did not have other friends then !! With drug addicts or alcoholics. that they live in the district I did not have any sense to communicate!

Were my only books! I frantically tried to find in this hell some way out, in the thoughts of the authors of these books. Vosnovnom this was a book on philosophy and history. I read them in between sobbing !! It lasted almost ten years !!!! This is true, Bro! I have been dozens of times in critical situations that you never dreamed of in a nightmare! I have no idea how I survived !!!! Bro, did you understand the result or not?))) I refused completely from this deceitful, corruptible world, renounced the rules. laws and regulations completely !! I'm ready for anything, lichs would not return there!

I had a lofty goal and I have to suffer further, but my family thinks I'm crazy !! I have big problems in the family. My wife does not want to suffer with me, for the sake of an illusory goal, to bring my knowledge to people !!! She does not see the point! I do not see the point, either, but in another! While I will not have money, my listen and take seriously will not be a fact !!! And my heart aches more and more, I was surprised for a long time, why until now it did not hurt))) I'm afraid I will not survive the last test !! If I lose my family, I'm dead!

My friend, do you still think me weak or stupid? Only I ask you, answer me frankly !!! Remember John's theme .. weak I .. stupid?)))) You yourself was surprised to me that I dared to talk through Google on such topics! Now you understand what is the reason for this !! ??)))) Despair, Bro !!!!!!!!!!!

I very strongly ask pardon, if I spoke incorrectly, tactlessly or unethically, I'm telling the truth and do not ask anyone for money !! Real Russians do not chide with an outstretched hand in the subway crossing !!! Remember this once and for all, Guys !!

As they say at parting, we have officers of the army since ancient times:

*Честь Имею!!!*


----------



## Sedan (Feb 24, 2018)

Here, on the occasion I got on some foreign site, where Chekhov's "Bet" is discussed. They do not understand the meaning of everything until the end, I wrote down the answers to this, but I can not send something, the language is still, I do not know it, Spanish or Portuguese probably.

https://br.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070515225044AAqfo4f

**********************************************************************

RE "The Bet" by Anton Chekhov?

1. Greed For Money was the motivation for betting. Do you agree or disagree
2. How does isolation affect him at different stages over the 15 year period?
3. The banker sees his bet as "the caprice of a pampered man". How does he feel about himself at the end of the 15 yrs. What does does reveal about Chekhov's view of what is important in life?
4. At what points in the reading did you need to revise your predictions of what was to happen next?
5. What is the story's theme - human experience? Can several thematic statements apply to this story?
6. Restate the philosophy revealed in the lawyer's letter, point by point, and give your reaction to each point. How could the lawyer's views provide a commentary on the state of Russian society during the last years of czarist rule?

***************************

I am Russian! Excuse my pronunciation!



1. No greed was the motivation for betting. One was a conservative, the second of the youth. At that time in Russia it was fashionable among the young intelligentsia to be in clear opposition to the existing system, as a result-a conflict of generations! Further, this fashion led to the revolution of 1917.



2, He thoroughly and objectively studied history and philosophy, and came to the conclusion that the whole concept of life is meaningless, therefore he refused money !!



3,Does not say anything. The banker, although he passed through a severe crisis of life, still did not change his mind, and remained as stupid and greedy. Morality: impossible, being in the society to change yourself! The lawyer understood this, because he was alone and nobody knocked him off his thoughts.



4. The question is difficult, in Chekhov all the works bear a hidden meaning. For the most part, do not have a logical conclusion, it's like in philosophy, given the material for thinking the end is invented itself. I read the full collection of his works three times! This is not fiction, it is the philosophy of Ipsychology, for the most part. It's not a detective story to guess. You will not work for example Nietzsche, to foresee?))



5. No, only the absence of logic in life and its pointlessness!



6, Comments on the items I can not give, but I wrote already above, just on the topic of the last king .. already Nicholas 2 was, if not mistaken, this is the last king and there is! The intelligentsia hit the revolutionary ideas about the noble redivision of the world. The basis of this utopian idea was Marx apparently. Here it is not necessary by points, here it is clearly shown how the person has changed, only after having been with his thoughts without the hindrance of an outsider, for several years, radically changed his point of view-he has received his sight! The point is that there is no sense in revolutions and redistribution of the world!



With respect to your home, greetings from sunny Ukraine)))


----------



## Sedan (Feb 26, 2018)

Now, when a man with a "free mind" (F. Nietzsche's phrase), half a long search and torment, tries in vain to find the meaning of life, he eventually realizes that everything that happens in life is no more than a farce, he begins to seek meaning in the sublime .. "divine."

Love! From one sound of this word, any person has excitement! What a wonderful feeling .. Love! And what is love between a man and a woman? Have you ever thought about it? Do you think this is something sublime, uplifting man to heaven? Is this an unselfish feeling? After long brain-racking, I received another insight !! This is not an unreasonable feeling, it's just a lust caused by animal instinct. Speaking directly is the greatest sin, from which you need to stay away! If play in the "love" then a person can turn into the greatest sinner, lying, betraying, destroying the destiny of innocent people .... those women (men) whom he loved, and then stopped loving .. After all, when, he stops loving an old woman, starting to lie a new one, then what happens to the old one? she is happy about it?))) She is so glad that the veins themselves will open from this joy!

In support of my words, I will cite as an example, an excerpt from the work of L. Tolstoy, "Kreutzer Sonata," written in 1880. I told you about this author earlier. He was a count, he did not eat meat, walked all the time in peasant clothes.

In the photo L. Tolstoy and A. Chekhov



Painting of the French artist René-Xavier Prine "Kreutzer Sonata", written in 1901



read the first three chapters, please.

http://www.online-literature.com/tolstoy/kreutzer-sonata/1/

This work for some reason immediately underwent severe criticism in tsarist Russia. Why?! Think,)))

"Kreutzer Sonata" 1987, the USSR film, fragment


----------



## Sedan (Feb 26, 2018)

*        

to be continued...*


----------



## Frajola (Feb 26, 2018)

Sedan said:


> One chair, Bro On the photo two, because one of them is a layout. I made a chair and an ordinary carpenter, whom I knew from the construction business, and who had never done artwork before, especially patal. A chair model from the Versace catalog, with some modifications. The relative ordered a chair, like Putin's. Only Putin did not like the model, it was too outdated. And in Versace there was no patal, a couple of details and the color was white. Therefore, I had to make out of two chairs-Putin and Versace-one chair, which my relative wanted. But it's not so simple as it seems, especially if you do it for the first time. The work from the plasteline mold to the product took about six months. but if after that do the same chairs, according to the ready-made model, then you could do about a month for about five chairs ...This is only my merit, if it were not for me, the carpenter would have made Pinocchio))), at best, than he did before on construction sites in my company.
> 
> But, as it turned out later, that the Chinese trade in such chairs ... and the price they ... penny))) I do not know what they are doing .. but they do somehow)) I can not know from plastic and wood veneer. But for such money carved chair (I do not remember exactly, about 200 euros) of pure wood and gold leaf, it is impossible to manufacture physically.
> 
> PS: if someone does not believe in personal correspondence, I can provide a six-month history of creating this chair in the photo. For these six months I noticeably turned gray head.))), Since. several times the layouts were altered, it also touched upon other aspects, because we did it for the first time in our life, using literature from the Internet !!!



I liked very much your craft, and I do believe you , this things when it is hand made ans it is in its prototyping steps you have to put up a lot of time and effort to make it happen accordingly , can't afford mistakes. I use to build archeological replicas in gold back there on my goldsmith time from research on internet and from out of history books, and I know what kind of ground your are steeping on. Congrats.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 28, 2018)

Frajola said:


> I liked very much your craft, and I do believe you , this things when it is hand made ans it is in its prototyping steps you have to put up a lot of time and effort to make it happen accordingly , can't afford mistakes. I use to build archeological replicas in gold back there on my goldsmith time from research on internet and from out of history books, and I know what kind of ground your are steeping on. Congrats.


Yes, Bro, I remember, you told me. I told you or not, but my wife is also connected with the jewelry business. She worked for 12 years as a store manager, one of the largest jewelry chain in our city. She is very professional. It can in appearance determine the exact weight, even if blown, which sample. Counterfeit distinguishes without the use of reagents, the eye..... 

There was a "Maydan", the city came officials from the new government, took away from the owner of the network of his business (jewelry network of 6 stores in the elite places of the city). So my wife was left without work. 

Previously, she earned $ 2000 a month. Now she is offered a job for $ 200-300 a month. The work is very hard and responsible, I do not let her to work for that kind of money. It brings more benefits to the family by caring for my plants.

Here such advantages have given us "Maidan"))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Sedan (Mar 1, 2018)

*to be continued..*


----------



## gr865 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sedan,
I can sympathize with your wife as it happened to me, not through the government though.

I spent my career in golf course management and construction. 
At the height of my career I was turning triple digits for the last 15 or so yrs. That was at a private club in California, but wanted to get back to my home state so I took a job, at a much lower salary, renovating a older course which was my "specialty". This was a daily fee course and when I finished the construction they let me go saying that they could afford me when doing construction but could not keep me to manage the course at my current rate. They said I could stay if I took a pay cut, about 45%. I knew they could get a younger person with much less experience to maintain the course and pay him less than half of what I demanded. I had been in the business for over 35 yrs when this occurred and they wanted me to take a salary that was less than I was making 25 yrs before.
Even though I was really not ready to retire the only way for me to make a salary that I required was take a job I was offered at a private club on the west coast. I only had two yrs before my planned retirement and I did not want to make that move for such a short period of time, so I pulled the string and retired. Fortunately, I saved for my retirement and along with Social Security I am doing ok. 
I am so glad I did as it led me to the hobby which is some much more gratifying.
So it looks like no matter where you live there is always an obstacle to continued success, be it government driven or private businesses that tend to hold you down because they can.
If I had to, I know I could make a living selling cannabis, but that is not my style, I sold my last $10 bag of weed in 69' and don't ever want to do that again. LOL

GR


----------



## Sedan (Mar 1, 2018)

*Rastaf let us give us the paradise of the sun, embrace our Rastaf 
paradise .... take away from the troubles of Rastaf's paradise






       *


----------



## Sedan (Mar 1, 2018)

Money, money is also a smile on your face.
Smile in the palms and ring, shine in the sun
Money, money - these are all my problems and concerns.
When money is money,
I do not want to work anymore.

But someone is stronger than me and above,
And he has a completely different level.
He says to me: "Boy, all banzai.
Give money, give your money! "

I leave, I leave this gloomy country.
I do not understand anything and I probably will not understand.
How many times did I want to forget about everything?
And away from here to escape.
I'd rather be in Hawaii
Clean air breathes the sea.

But someone is stronger than me and above,
And he has a completely different level.
He says to me: "Boy, all banzai.
Give money, give your money! "

Give money - give me money!
Give money and it will be easier than your head.
Money comes from nowhere and goes nowhere.
Money as the air is never enough.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 2, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Sedan,
> I can sympathize with your wife as it happened to me, not through the government though.
> 
> I spent my career in golf course management and construction.
> ...


No regrets, my friend! For the most part, I'm glad of this development.))) If I go philosophically. Although in the financial authorities this is not the best option, but I taught my wife to rejoice not only the brilliance of gold, but something more sublime and divine. After all, when she was focused on work, he did not think about anything except his gold, everything else was uninteresting to her! I have a similar situation, I thought that I used to be great and mighty, I turned out to be a small and frail, greedy person! Now I have discovered the world! It turns out I need people without money! It turns out I can bring real benefits! The old world has gone to the background .. it is almost no longer in my heart.

I know that you are a very experienced person, you are suited to me as a father! I'm very interested in the time in the history of the United States. The times of hippies and free love. I watched the movie "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas". In those days, the whole country was immersed in a narcotic dream, in a cafe served drinks with mescaline, is it true?

Sincerely, Sedan


----------



## Sedan (Mar 3, 2018)

Poroshenko offered to fight with Russia so that ordinary citizens stop using heat. In fact, freeze.))) An interesting proposal, is not it?)))

 

The title of the article:

"Tie down, be patient, be quiet, die." The call of the authorities to freeze the Ukrainians for the sake of victory over Gazprom warmed up the social network

https://strana.ua/news/127426-prikruti-prizyv-poroshenko-pomerznut-radi-rodiny-vyzval-azhiotazh-v-sotsetjakh.html

https://112.international/opinion/ukraine-turn-it-down-why-ukrainians-are-asked-to-cut-gas-consumption-26193.html

The next step - Poroshenko will offer Ukrainians starving, in protest against Russia. It's not funny anymore!!!


----------



## Sedan (Mar 3, 2018)

*Jorge Cervantes stole my technology !!! I want everyone to know about this !!!*


----------



## Sedan (Mar 3, 2018)

*I'm still stopping publishing my innovations !!! Because if my brain is stolen along with my soul, I will only have to blow up the world, like Saddam Hussein)))*
*who are interested in my developments (I mean real investors), I will be glad to consider your proposals and discuss the possibilities of further cooperation !!*

*e-mail address [email protected]*


----------



## Sedan (Mar 3, 2018)

Eternal spring in solitary confinement


----------



## Frajola (Mar 3, 2018)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4098304 View attachment 4098301 View attachment 4098300
> 
> *to be continued..*


Nice and clean designing, since the first glance I loved the idea of a vert growth in a " silo"........ and also how you are working on its improvement , very different from the first " silo", others materials like reflective panels , and some adjustments were made as I can see over the pics, its getting more and more professional. I'm sure if your "silos" were being made over here in America, you would have a long list of customers in to it. .....also very nice to have a wife as a partner. Sorry to hear that her jewelry business went bad, I know how that feels like.


----------



## Frajola (Mar 3, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *I'm still stopping publishing my innovations !!! Because if my brain is stolen along with my soul, I will only have to blow up the world, like Saddam Hussein)))*
> *who are interested in my developments (I mean real investors), I will be glad to consider your proposals and discuss the possibilities of further cooperation !!*
> 
> *e-mail address [email protected]*


Now I can feel you D. 
cool.


----------



## Frajola (Mar 3, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *Jorge Cervantes stole my technology !!! I want everyone to know about this !!!*


Believe me its not only him, a lots of people have " silos" built due your breakthrough ! Start charging for your hard work my friend! Good results for free? Not here in America , only thing free over here is air, yet! Plagiarism is very common, it happens a way more often than we think. But lets log in on that bs " jorge cervantes plagiarism club" and trow a couple question and find out how they feel stealing some one 's idea. 
keep it cool keep it secret .


----------



## Sedan (Mar 3, 2018)

Frajola said:


> Now I can feel you D.
> cool.


))) No, my friend, it's not cool, it's more like a surge of vanity or arrogance. I apologize for such a trick, I was wrong!


----------



## Sedan (Mar 3, 2018)

Frajola said:


> Nice and clean designing, since the first glance I loved the idea of a vert growth in a " silo"........ and also how you are working on its improvement , very different from the first " silo", others materials like reflective panels , and some adjustments were made as I can see over the pics, its getting more and more professional. I'm sure if your "silos" were being made over here in America, you would have a long list of customers in to it. .....also very nice to have a wife as a partner. Sorry to hear that her jewelry business went bad, I know how that feels like.


one wing is ready


----------



## Frajola (Mar 4, 2018)

Sedan said:


> ))) No, my friend, it's not cool, it's more like a surge of vanity or arrogance. I apologize for such a trick, I was wrong!


Maybe a little wrong but not that much wrong , lets put it in another way, " they are not stealing your intellectual property rights, they are getting a free ride on your brain waves Sedan, and from there they go with *"" their innovation""*...." how is that now , less arrogant ?
And the last thing you are is an arrogant person, arrogant people don't share , I believe! 
Keep up with your блиск.

peace &.


----------



## Frajola (Mar 4, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Poroshenko offered to fight with Russia so that ordinary citizens stop using heat. In fact, freeze.))) An interesting proposal, is not it?)))
> 
> View attachment 4099250
> 
> ...


Metaphorically speaking, they are using people like they were a slingshot, and try to win a "war"? Unbelievable human cruelty. 
Not easy to be in your shoes my friend.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 4, 2018)

Frajola said:


> Maybe a little wrong but not that much wrong , lets put it in another way, " they are not stealing your intellectual property rights, they are getting a free ride on your brain waves Sedan, and from there they go with *"" their innovation""*...." how is that now , less arrogant ?
> And the last thing you are is an arrogant person, arrogant people don't share , I believe!
> Keep up with your блиск.
> 
> peace &.


))))
here everything is much more prosaic, Brо))). It's all the fault of cheap whiskey!))))
You know me, I answer all the questions without hiding anything .. BUT .. I do this for ordinary people only! They are smarter than me))) I completely changed the style of communication in the Russian forum. They see that it attracts a huge number of people. They draw conclusions. Next, on advertising banners, for $ 2000 a month, I see every time the particles of my thoughts on these banners. No, they do not spread culture, they use my thoughts to attract customers to their stores! And I, in the role of clown street, entertain the public.))) But I'm hungry and tired already.))) And they look, and laugh at me amicably!

Thank you my friend, "блиск" will be! I always bring the case to the end! In any case, this is my principle!



Frajola said:


> Metaphorically speaking, they are using people like they were a slingshot, and try to win a "war"? Unbelievable human cruelty.
> Not easy to be in your shoes my friend.


Yes, it's all very confusing and scary.))) You're right, Братан)))):


----------



## Sedan (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Frajola (Mar 5, 2018)

Sedan said:


> ))))
> here everything is much more prosaic, Brо))). It's all the fault of cheap whiskey!))))
> You know me, I answer all the questions without hiding anything .. BUT .. I do this for ordinary people only! They are smarter than me))) I completely changed the style of communication in the Russian forum. They see that it attracts a huge number of people. They draw conclusions. Next, on advertising banners, for $ 2000 a month, I see every time the particles of my thoughts on these banners. No, they do not spread culture, they use my thoughts to attract customers to their stores! And I, in the role of clown street, entertain the public.))) But I'm hungry and tired already.))) And they look, and laugh at me amicably!
> 
> ...



I think you are on a right path, you just need to start charging people the price of the tickets so they can have your " particles of your thoughts" like they pay to have their folders shown ......see? the bright side of being яскравий.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 6, 2018)

Frajola said:


> I think you are on a right path, you just need to start charging people the price of the tickets so they can have your " particles of your thoughts" like they pay to have their folders shown ......see? the bright side of being яскравий.


Bro, I see that you sincerely worry about my fate and try to cheer me up !! Thank you, it is very important to me!

As I already said, I was born into a family of scientists, I was brought up by scientists! In Soviet times it was impossible to engage in private entrepreneurial activities. It was illegal and punished with prison term! Traders were considered dishonest and immoral stratum of society in its essence! Even when I changed toys with my friend in childhood, my father scolded me and I stood for two hours on my knees on peas. He considered it shameful that his son was engaged in either trade or exchange! I was not taught to trade done, my parents taught me to do it! But when the USSR collapsed, it turned out that those people who traded at the risk of freedom, after the breakup, were suddenly an elite !! And those people who were engaged in scientific work, became useless to nobody! In those days on the street you could meet a janitor in an orange waistcoat, with a scientific degree !! Our family at that time was starving! My father was out of work and fell seriously ill, he was proud and did not want to work as a janitor! I also did not want to work as a janitor, I studied at the university then, but I had nothing to wear even, I dressed in ragged clothes! I had no choice but a criminal sphere !! .. so my life rolled down the drain then. Then my wife saved me from the final fall, we just met. When I'm in the early 00's. with the help of my wife, got up all the same on my feet, I was quite a little "man", having organized my construction business, then a crisis .. war .. plague !! But the problem is that I still do not know how to trade, especially selling myself.))) But to steal or inflict a pain! I will never do it !! NEVER!!! I swore myself in this!

And now I'm back in the early nineties, I'm standing on the roadside, it's raining heavily and passing cars, pouring cold water on me, from head to foot. Nobody wants to give me a lift, they're all busy !!

*Finally, the work is almost completed ahead of the most interesting ....*

    

*to be continued............*


----------



## Sedan (Mar 6, 2018)

.... I need an agent!




)))))))))))))))


----------



## Sedan (Mar 6, 2018)

Napalm I have a lot, the pressure is even greater ... BUT I got a road to a dead end I'm only for the truth, BUT who cares? if you sold your souls.. Dislike to everyone not peaceful, Dislike all corrupt (sung in a song)


----------



## Sedan (Mar 6, 2018)

*Privet, menya zovut, Sedan, na Zdorov'ye!*






*"Sdu Pegas M" all rights reserved))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))*

       


*to be continued....

)))))))))





*


----------



## Frajola (Mar 6, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I see that you sincerely worry about my fate and try to cheer me up !! Thank you, it is very important to me!
> 
> As I already said, I was born into a family of scientists, I was brought up by scientists! In Soviet times it was impossible to engage in private entrepreneurial activities. It was illegal and punished with prison term! Traders were considered dishonest and immoral stratum of society in its essence! Even when I changed toys with my friend in childhood, my father scolded me and I stood for two hours on my knees on peas. He considered it shameful that his son was engaged in either trade or exchange! I was not taught to trade done, my parents taught me to do it! But when the USSR collapsed, it turned out that those people who traded at the risk of freedom, after the breakup, were suddenly an elite !! And those people who were engaged in scientific work, became useless to nobody! In those days on the street you could meet a janitor in an orange waistcoat, with a scientific degree !! Our family at that time was starving! My father was out of work and fell seriously ill, he was proud and did not want to work as a janitor! I also did not want to work as a janitor, I studied at the university then, but I had nothing to wear even, I dressed in ragged clothes! I had no choice but a criminal sphere !! .. so my life rolled down the drain then. Then my wife saved me from the final fall, we just met. When I'm in the early 00's. with the help of my wife, got up all the same on my feet, I was quite a little "man", having organized my construction business, then a crisis .. war .. plague !! But the problem is that I still do not know how to trade, especially selling myself.))) But to steal or inflict a pain! I will never do it !! NEVER!!! I swore myself in this!
> 
> ...


You Mr. Sedan are unbelievable, I have to take the hat......by the way the new design looks real good, congrats. ....and....like you were saying....... I 'm not that good selling myself neither , never was , which make life a little harder for some , if you agree with me so , but, you will see, the time will come for you , and you will find your way through, like I'm seeing it for me this year, different times different approaches nothing to be ashamed of, surviving nowadays its a reason to be proud, needs to be done and done better no one can hold that back, like with science and progress we can hold it back!! 



peace& science


----------



## Sedan (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Mar 9, 2018)

*The work of my friend from Russia:


Uzbekistan Sedan Seads

 *


----------



## Frajola (Mar 9, 2018)

Sedan said:


> one wing is ready
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is that , second kind of silo that you built encapsulating the " grow silo"? Trying to maximizing the lights?


----------



## Frajola (Mar 9, 2018)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4102738


is it a auto flower?


----------



## Sedan (Mar 10, 2018)

Frajola said:


> what is that , second kind of silo that you built encapsulating the " grow silo"? Trying to maximizing the lights?


yes, it's like you have a tent, is installed on the mesh on both sides, only I have a tough, noisy and light insulation, and there will be no smell! It is a fully autonomous installation for use in Indore. It's like a closet, you can put it anywhere, and no one will understand what it is ... I'm all saying that this is a spaceship))) But this ship gives 2-3 kg of dry buds)))

It's a prototype, like BMW, at the factory first molded out of plasticine to see how it looks, so that you can quickly change the details. Unfortunately, due to lack of financing, the cheapest materials were used, and not very professional hands, so I apologize for the aesthetic shortcomings.

However, the functionally installing CDU "Pegas M" (prototype), works fine! This is not the end of the work. There is still a door and a dome ahead. Also, has not yet connected the drip irrigation. Time is not enough, unfortunately.

Believe me a lot of interesting things you'll see here




!))


----------



## Sedan (Mar 10, 2018)

Frajola said:


> is it a auto flower?


No, it's not auto. It so happened that the two autos that I had planted before ... had eaten Elsa!))) They did not survive. So I planted a third photo. This is my favorite hybrid from our "Bamdat".


----------



## Sedan (Mar 10, 2018)

To be necessary to someone without money is a great happiness, for this it is worth living and fighting !!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2018)

Good to see you're still at it my friend.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 11, 2018)

Здорова, Братан!!


----------



## Sedan (Mar 11, 2018)

"CDU Pegas M" in the performance of my friend from Israel. This option with sliding doors, for easy maintenance of plants. This installation for two sodium lamps 400 and 250 watts.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 11, 2018)

Today to me wrote a friend from Greece. They have a great holiday !! Have allowed to sell marijuana in drugstores under prescriptions! Next year, one bush should be allowed to grow at home! This is a huge breakthrough !! After all, even before that, there was a very long prison sentence!


----------



## Sedan (Mar 11, 2018)

*to be continued....*


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 11, 2018)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4104048
> 
> *to be continued....*


'The Eagle has landed'


----------



## Sedan (Mar 11, 2018)

still far from the end of the work, right now I've closed the hole, I'll fix it more accurately, I'll fasten it tomorrow and loop the little ones into the aesthetic order ... There's still a dome ... but ... The main work is already behind, thank God.))


*"Silo Grow Method"©*

* "SDU Pegas M"©

prototype.*


----------



## Sedan (Mar 12, 2018)

*Unfortunately, due to employment, one plant did not notice ... It got sick ... There's nothing to be done then C'est la vie! We will believe that everything will cost .....


        

to be or not to be .. that's the question)))*


----------



## Sedan (Mar 12, 2018)

*to be continued....*


----------



## Sedan (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## gr865 (Mar 12, 2018)

Sedan, where are you day wise in flower?
They are looking good my friend.
GR


----------



## Sedan (Mar 12, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Sedan, where are you day wise in flower?
> They are looking good my friend.
> GR




Where are thoughts? You will find
Possible that there is empty




)))), hey-yo, shot
I break the lyre with a crunch, method
oral, and the smoke was approaching, I felt,
*that I became closer to art and to the goal,
when I found the same as me, and those who appreciate..*

Just give me an excuse ...
Now I'm your chef ...
Rhyme, seasoning - lava as a guide
for the blind in the labyrinths of Babylon ..

Joe Crazy .. on your micro district will perform a solo .. just give an excuse




.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Frajola (Mar 13, 2018)

Sedan said:


> No, it's not auto. It so happened that the two autos that I had planted before ... had eaten Elsa!))) They did not survive. So I planted a third photo. This is my favorite hybrid from our "Bamdat".


I like Elsa.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 13, 2018)

Hello, Bro!
She, like a child, as well as brings joy, also foul, and do nothing with it .. she is a member of the family))
Here I put in order the installation of aesthetically ...


----------



## gr865 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sedan, 
When you take that time machine into the past, please bring me all the original/virgin seed strains you can find. LOL
Love that setup, it is so cool.

GR


----------



## Sedan (Mar 14, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Sedan,
> When you take that time machine into the past, please bring me all the original/virgin seed strains you can find. LOL
> Love that setup, it is so cool.
> 
> GR


Bro, we'll make it easier ... I'll take you aboard and we'll fly together !!!!






*********************************************

The work of my friend and student from Georgia. He sent me a bottle of rare wine from vineyards from the slopes of the Caucasian mountains for the New Year.

All the plants from Sedan Seeds, here and the indica and sativa ...


----------



## Sedan (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Mar 14, 2018)

Someone at times controls someone's hand!
Criminals and money beckon, bitch, for sure!
Why is the share of Russia so not easy -
dew wash, tears pour or die ??

Someone knows how to lose children,
How to lose ideas, how someone is forced to become gay
To think that they have - have them,
To think that they are stronger - sit quietly!
My verse still leads me into exile
And if somewhere that someone is involved, then I do not have an alibi!
As there are no reasons! Mom, oh do not scream!
I'm aware that I could not get this rank.
And I understand the meaning - it's me that I left
I am before you as Adam, on which there are no leaves
No Belissimo! Though pray to him
Although send hundreds of letters, but fuck off you!
His answer to me, his answer is "No"
It's not the time to feel with your fingers the bronze coins
It's not the time to find my file, to light my fire!
And even more so on every kind .. ah-ah-ah ..
I see something is wrong, I see sharpening my enemy
Their knives, I would live to see!
Do not forget that there is a place where you have made a cross
Remember who and what weight he is!
The longing for the ashes, the smoke in the wind -
Let all the bad takes away the white ribbon ..
Along the avenues of the stone jungle,
Past the shops showcases the underground kitchen ..
Broken fate, there is no way out, bitch!
Poverty, devastation, crowded prisons,
Purchased judges, broken roads -
Mrazi are building villas for our taxes!
Crime penetrates into consciousness,
*Prices are rising while buildings are falling -
And we are given new promises,*
Knowingly condemning to poverty and suffering!
In my ears plays Damien Marley and Nas
Road to Zion here and now (here and now)
E, Will is compressed into a single fist!
The homeland is dozing on the ruins of barricades ..


----------



## Frajola (Mar 14, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Hello, Bro!
> She, like a child, as well as brings joy, also foul, and do nothing with it .. she is a member of the family))
> Here I put in order the installation of aesthetically ...
> 
> View attachment 4105102 View attachment 4105103 View attachment 4105104


You said back there your plants are sick , you didn't notice, what kind of sickness did they get?
Beside some yellowing tips I didn't notice anything else neither bro. 
Use to have cats also long ago, love then, I will have it again as soon I move where I want to be moved in, you know, home.


----------



## Frajola (Mar 14, 2018)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4105586


whats the deal with the leaves in the jars back there in the cabinet? ....


----------



## Sedan (Mar 15, 2018)

Frajola said:


> You said back there your plants are sick , you didn't notice, what kind of sickness did they get?
> Beside some yellowing tips I didn't notice anything else neither bro.
> Use to have cats also long ago, love then, I will have it again as soon I move where I want to be moved in, you know, home.


In my opinion, this is caused by a large vega, and landing in one container, most likely another, younger bush, began to actively develop and strangled the root of another plant ... I added a belt, over the basket, and added another 30 liters of soil. The disease was gone, but not immediately ... Now it just lets go ... Most recently, the plant was in a very bad condition, about a third of the branches dried up .. I was in shock .. Now it's better, but still, I did not get what I wanted ...

Elsa brought me luck, as soon as she appeared in the house, I began to rise from my knees. Elsa is my talisman, when I'm at home, she always follows me, sits down and watches ...

      



Frajola said:


> whats the deal with the leaves in the jars back there in the cabinet? ....


I'm not going to make hashish. Leaves have already gathered more than 2kg. I think it's a gram of 200 hash. Did you make hashish, Bro?


----------



## Frajola (Mar 15, 2018)

Sedan said:


> In my opinion, this is caused by a large vega, and landing in one container, most likely another, younger bush, began to actively develop and strangled the root of another plant ... I added a belt, over the basket, and added another 30 liters of soil. The disease was gone, but not immediately ... Now it just lets go ... Most recently, the plant was in a very bad condition, about a third of the branches dried up .. I was in shock .. Now it's better, but still, I did not get what I wanted ...
> 
> Elsa brought me luck, as soon as she appeared in the house, I began to rise from my knees. Elsa is my talisman, when I'm at home, she always follows me, sits down and watches ...
> 
> ...



Hi Elsa,

Never did Hash, have smoked some few times, one kind was from Paraguay a very famous Southern country from South america for they insane amounts of Hash.


Is the roots of that older plant strangling, kind of suffocating the other younger roots?
Sounds like one plant is competing for space killing the weaker one .


----------



## Sedan (Mar 17, 2018)

Frajola said:


> Hi Elsa,
> 
> Never did Hash, have smoked some few times, one kind was from Paraguay a very famous Southern country from South america for they insane amounts of Hash.
> 
> ...



))) Hello mr. M! I was shown a way to get cannabis without grids, just ice. A little later I will show this method. The author has been cultivating plants for a long time .. more than 25 years ... He has a very rich experience. I smoked hashish from Morocco, in Europe it is considered the best.

Now it is difficult to talk about something specifically, my friend, there is a mistake! The mistake is that you can not plant several plants in the same capacity, it's wrong! Now, like, the left vertical plant comes to, but slowly, I'll show it later. 

For now, watch this

I made drip irrigation


----------



## Sedan (Mar 17, 2018)

*to be continued....*


----------



## Sedan (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Mar 21, 2018)

*today finally hung the door on the hinges, the installation is almost ready .. next I'll tell you in detail about its functionality. it's not what's outside, it's what's in the cut, and there's not everything so simple .. I spent more than three years of work and experiments on this installation .. as the Russian poet Pushkin used to say:*


*"How many blissful revelations*
*The spirit of enlightment hides!*
*And then experience born of lapses*
*And genius antinomy-wise*
*And chance, the heavenly inventor..."*

*The installation is almost ready .. *

*Meet:*

*Silo Grow Grow Method©

SDU Pegas M©

  

To be continued..........






*


----------



## T-Time (Mar 21, 2018)

Looking great Brother! Keep at it! Love the work You put into this


----------



## Sedan (Mar 21, 2018)

T-Time said:


> Looking great Brother! Keep at it! Love the work You put into this


БРАТАН, ОТ ДУШИ!


----------



## Sedan (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Mar 22, 2018)

Sorry man, I've been using the silo grow name for a long time now lol


----------



## Sedan (Mar 23, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Sorry man, I've been using the silo grow name for a long time now lol


I will share with you the glory, bro








)))))


----------



## Sedan (Mar 23, 2018)

*Bamdat Fem SedanSeeds

grain is thrown into the ground on January 1 at 12:00
Vega 1 month. with a small.
the defoliation technique is applied.
occupies the inspection opening in the installation to fill the entire working space of the grid.

       

to be continued...*


----------



## lokie (Mar 23, 2018)

Like the bat signal.






Flash that on the Skyline and the stoners will be there.


Very nice photos.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 24, 2018)

*
Thank you, Bro!


***********************************************

Now let's talk a little more about the technologies developed by me, especially for installation

"SDU Pegas M"

The body is designed in this way (expanding towards the middle, and tapering to the top) so that air gets into the expanded space, accumulates there and creates air pressure.

First, according to the law of physics, the shrinking air cools itself.

Secondly. I specially purchased a ceiling fan, with a head blowing around in a circle, so that it cyclically, in a circle, blows air with force into the expanding cavities, the air has nowhere to exit, and it rushes, thus, intensely circulates just in the place where the density of buds is maximum . Thus, we prevent the occurrence of mold, and even slightly lower the temperature of the air in the installation. 

And the main thing is that you do not need to buy any gadgets for this or poisonous additives. All at the expense of technology!

 


to be continued..*


----------



## gr865 (Mar 24, 2018)

Sedan, what are the temps running in the time machine?
Interesting stuff my friend!


----------



## Frajola (Mar 25, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Sorry man, I've been using the silo grow name for a long time now lol


thinking, thinking and there isn't another name for that rocket gotta be " silo" . Any progress with LED in silo growing method ?


----------



## Frajola (Mar 25, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *Thank you, Bro!
> 
> 
> ***********************************************
> ...


kind of environment control, creating a more efficient ventilation system without exposing the plants to the whole room. A Encapsulated Silo. cool.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 26, 2018)

Frajola said:


> thinking, thinking and there isn't another name for that rocket gotta be " silo" . Any progress with LED in silo growing method ?


The whole reason I originally used the round shape was to present the canopy to the light source equidistant from the lamp- a lamp the emits light in an omnidirectional pattern.

LED lights are much more directional in their light output, so the circular trellis no longer makes sense. I replaced round silos with flat vertical trellis panels lit by flat arrays of LED lights. There's less shading, there's much more room to work and they fit in square rooms much better.


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 26, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> The whole reason I originally used the round shape was to present the canopy to the light source equidistant from the lamp- a lamp the emits light in an omnidirectional pattern.
> 
> LED lights are much more directional in their light output, so the circular trellis no longer makes sense.


What about using a couple Corn Cobs?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 26, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> What about using a couple Corn Cobs?


I edited the post above.

Why take directional lighting and force it into an inefficient shape? Flat panels just work better.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 27, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Sedan, what are the temps running in the time machine?
> Interesting stuff my friend!


Hello, Bro! When the street is less than zero Celsius, I use the influx from the street, as it is now. The temperature at the entrance (where the roots are) + 17-20 Celsius. Then the cold air fan picks up on the lamps. The lamps heal up to + 24-26 Celsius. And when the temperature on the street exceeds zero Celsius, I turn on the air conditioner, (as an inflow) - the temperature is the same always.

In order for it to be so, you need to correctly choose the power of the internal fan. I tried three, until I came up with the ideal indicators


----------



## Sedan (Mar 27, 2018)

Frajola said:


> kind of environment control, creating a more efficient ventilation system without exposing the plants to the whole room. A Encapsulated Silo. cool.



Yes, Mr. M, you're absolutely right! It's like a thermos. What coffee temperature did you fill in it, so it remains in it for a long time !!

Wait for a gift, Братан!!))

Pushkin has such a work "The Tale of Tsar Saltan." 

There is such an episode when the young prince needed to get across the ocean, and he turned into a bumblebee and flew across the ocean ... Then the Russian composer Rimsky-Korsakov wrote a music theme called "Flight of the Bumblebee."

Who understands classical music, must know this piece of music ..
And the bumblebee flew across the ocean ....


----------



## Sedan (Mar 27, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> The whole reason I originally used the round shape was to present the canopy to the light source equidistant from the lamp- a lamp the emits light in an omnidirectional pattern.
> 
> LED lights are much more directional in their light output, so the circular trellis no longer makes sense. I replaced round silos with flat vertical trellis panels lit by flat arrays of LED lights. There's less shading, there's much more room to work and they fit in square rooms much better.


Now we are trying to adapt LED in the installation. But until I try it out I will not say exactly how it will work!


----------



## Sedan (Mar 27, 2018)

*Now a small overview of the current
26,03,2018

 


 


        

to be continued...*


----------



## Sedan (Mar 27, 2018)

Uzbekistan Sedan Seеds
the work of my friend from Russia


----------



## Sedan (Mar 27, 2018)

I forgot completely ... I was offered Canadians, run on the bottom of the CO2 installation. As for me, a very clever idea, if everything is sealed ... What do you think? I know that there is a generator, and there are in the tanks .. Which is better, I do not know ...


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 27, 2018)

Sedan said:


> I forgot completely ... I was offered Canadians, run on the bottom of the CO2 installation. As for me, a very clever idea, if everything is sealed ... What do you think? I know that there is a generator, and there are in the tanks .. Which is better, I do not know ...


The consensus seems to be Tanks in a sealed space as a generator puts off lot's of unwanted toxins and is best in a leaky greenhouse etc.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 28, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> The consensus seems to be Tanks in a sealed space as a generator puts off lot's of unwanted toxins and is best in a leaky greenhouse etc.


Burner is bad only if there's a gas leak.

It's likely to be more trouble than it's worth in a small space, however.

Since @Sedan is using flow through ventilation I would suggest that he shouldn't supplement with CO2 at all, since it will just get sucked right out.

CO2 is for sealed spaces.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 29, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Since @Sedan is using flow through ventilation I would suggest that he shouldn't supplement with CO2 at all, since it will just get sucked right out.
> 
> CO2 is for sealed spaces.


We had a discussion recently with Russian colleagues on this topic. The automation is set up so that after a certain time the solenoid valve switches on the CO2 supply and simultaneously, the extractor is switched off for a while (the blower fan remains on (CO2 is heavy, it needs to be lifted upwards with effort.) The plants receive the required portion of CO2, after which the hood is switched on again ..

The question is: what concentration of CO2 (single dose) is needed for such a volume and so many plants that they are not poisoned?

Also I was offered to use equipment for scuba divers


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 29, 2018)

I suggest that you bring the CO2 concentration in the space to between 1000-1500ppm. You can do that with a sensor or with a short cycle timer.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 2, 2018)

*Let's talk about CO2 supply a little later, but for now:

The temperature jumped abruptly, in the installation rose above 28 ... I need urgently to turn on summer mode ..
 

I make a muzzle for the condender, the body is glued together, dries .. I glue it with foam, and I put the corrugation there,

 


I looked, and there blowing exactly under a hundred and fifty cm, so the engine will not burn, just right ...

 

I glued holes at the bottom

 

To be continued...*


----------



## Sedan (Apr 3, 2018)

* hot air from the air conditioner leaves the window through the corrugation. The length of the corrugation is 1.5, I wrapped it with mineral wool, which is used in construction to insulate the walls. Now the corrugation is not hot, and does not add excess temperature to the room.

Also, I did the same with the air purse ... cold air

 

Now cold corrugation does not cool the room, all cold air gets directly into the installation, without losses. 



From above I will wrap the mineral wool with foil still....*


----------



## Sedan (Apr 4, 2018)

What would be in England or France, or the US, if the president of the country, during the war, went to rest in the Maldives?

https://www.kyivpost.com/multimedia/photo/activists-protest-poroshenkos-secret-vacation-maldives-photos

This is tantamount to when the fighter leaves his position at the height of the battle, he wanted to rest !! He's tired !! IT'S DECEIVER! For this, the tribunal and the penal battalion


----------



## Sedan (Apr 4, 2018)

Made in Canada)))
Silo Grow Method

Specially for Mr. M))


----------



## Frajola (Apr 4, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Made in Canada)))
> Silo Grow Method
> 
> Specially for Mr. M))
> ...


it really gets dense and covers up all trellis. cool.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 5, 2018)

*Cooling system for 
CDU Pegas M

... pay attention, everything is laid with penofol so as not to frostbite the roots, everything is hermetically sealed.

 

the channel directs the flow to the fan that blows up, and that fan, due to airtightness of the air duct (from blowing the air conditioner, to the internal fan (1.5 m)), helps the air conditioner engine to pump corrugation, t. room air conditioning is not ducted and can burn ...

  *


----------



## Sedan (Apr 5, 2018)

Frajola said:


> it really gets dense and covers up all trellis. cool.


As it is sung in the Russian children's song: if together with a friend went on the road, then the road will be more fun!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Apr 7, 2018)

The work of my friend and business partner from Russia. It's handmade, materials are exclusively natural

     


The analogue of the device I smoke is made of wood only.





At us this device is called "bul'bulyator", From the sound of water "bul-bul"...How do you call ku klux clan, from the sound of recharging the carbine ...


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2018)

Sedan said:


> The work of my friend and business partner from Russia. It's handmade, materials are exclusively natural
> 
> View attachment 4118110 View attachment 4118111 View attachment 4118112 View attachment 4118113 View attachment 4118114 View attachment 4118115
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful!


----------



## Frajola (Apr 8, 2018)

Sedan said:


> The work of my friend and business partner from Russia. It's handmade, materials are exclusively natural
> 
> View attachment 4118110 View attachment 4118111 View attachment 4118112 View attachment 4118113 View attachment 4118114 View attachment 4118115
> 
> ...


ring my bell, the time I use to be a gold smith , very nice and unique design.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 8, 2018)

yes, gentlemen, this man not only hands from the right place grow, he still has a great artistic taste. An ordinary Russian guy with dreadlocks on his head,)) He has a father, as well as my master of his craft, so he learned from him this talent.

But you are very surprised to learn that the sale of these art products is not very good .. He turned to me for a sales assistant in my seed store. I put them in the window at home.)) But also there are no sales, as well as my seeds.

Without advertising, nothing is sold. I really counted on those tens of thousands of people that they read me in Russia. But I was mistaken, they need a clown lyadey, street acrobat)))
I appealed to the owners of several important forums in Russia and Ukraine, in one I was rudely denied, in another, they asked $ 2000 for a banner for my services before the forums.))))

What will he and I do? There will be an amateur segment of the market. I do not want to sell seeds there, so as not to lose reputation, he, because he can not sell his products for a penny.

In fact, it turns out that we can sell products only those who have money for advertising! And $ 2000 is, as far as I know, a fairly high monthly salary, even for an American.

Fortunately, lucky smiled at me! I was recently approached by a representative of a Russian forum, so that I could help him through my presence, raised the forum to a higher level. As a payment for my services, I asked for an advertising banner, he agreed.

But I also took this opportunity to offer the owner of the forum my old dream project. This is an international club of gardeners-specialists from all over the world! After the discussions with the forum's management, I was allocated a separate site for this project, and real investment in my head is also being planned (finally).

I have already collected about 30 people in Russia. Now we are preparing an English version of the project. In general, the work on my project is in full swing! I assure you, it will be a fire)) You know me)) I will inform you about the progress of the work. There are already many people from the US and Canada who are willing to participate in the project. It's interesting to them)) I have already charted the chairman of the American delegation.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 8, 2018)

*Rest in Peace, 2johns*
*
 *
I believe that I must inform you about this, if not me, then who ..
We had a tragedy. At the forum, where I live the last few years, there was a tragedy. Our colleague, a moderator from the forum DZAGI (Russia) and a just-minded person perished. He was very fond of Indian philosophy. His dream came true, he went to India. He traveled there by bicycle.

I was not in India, and was very surprised that there are no rules of the road. He was crushed with a bicycle truck on the roadway. I communicated with him. I'm shocked! He was my age .. he was 42 years old


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *Rest in Peace, 2johns
> 
> View attachment 4118969 *
> I believe that I must inform you about this, if not me, then who ..
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## gr865 (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Frajola (Apr 14, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *Rest in Peace, 2johns
> 
> View attachment 4118969 *
> I believe that I must inform you about this, if not me, then who ..
> ...


Deeply sorry to hear this Sedan, really sad.
too young to die.....


----------



## Sedan (Apr 16, 2018)

Sorry, I'm very busy now, so I do not write very much. Tonight I'll try to show my garden in detail ..


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Sorry, I'm very busy now, so I do not write very much. Tonight I'll try to show my garden in detail ..


It is good to see you here, even if only for a moment.

We can be very patient for a friend.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 18, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Nice!


So far, I can not forgive myself a dried plant .. I then concentrated on the installation, and completely forgot about the plants themselves, which led to the death of one of them. On the one hand, I'm happy that I finally finished what I went to for three years,

 


and on the other hand, the ruined plant, without which the project loses its meaning))


----------



## Frajola (Apr 18, 2018)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4123357 View attachment 4123358 View attachment 4123359 View attachment 4123360 View attachment 4123361 View attachment 4123362 View attachment 4123363 View attachment 4123364


What a dense forest you got inside that space ship, congrats bro !!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 23, 2018)

Frajola said:


> What a dense forest you got inside that space ship, congrats bro !!


















*A small overview*



          

*To be continued....*


----------



## Sedan (Apr 24, 2018)

photo from a height of 2.00 meters from the ground level .. not the floor)) .. the ground, at the bottom of the trunk!
if you spread the branches apart, as I have now, the width of one plant will be about 1.5 meters, ..


----------



## T-Time (Apr 24, 2018)

Beyond awsome!!! 

I just feel sorry for You, when the harvest day comes, You are totally screwed


----------



## Sedan (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Apr 24, 2018)

T-Time said:


> Beyond awsome!!!
> 
> I just feel sorry for You, when the harvest day comes, You are totally screwed


Bro, very long and hard .. tired .. want to be faster already ...)))


----------



## Sedan (Apr 24, 2018)

To surprise and delight people at this level, I need a lot of work! But most of all burdensome responsibility! After all, I really understand what I'm aiming at! And the slightest mistake can break everything very quickly. This feeling is following you around the clock ... a very heavy burden.))) .. fun and please for real)))


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2018)

It is a burden, made lighter by the pleasure you bring people.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 25, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> It is a burden, made lighter by the pleasure you bring people.







        

*продолжение следует.....*


----------



## Sedan (Apr 27, 2018)

*Now it's time to talk about my new grow project. This time I will test the installation on a shorter vega. Now it will be four plants in a vertical arrangement and two plants in the horizontal. And of course the auto that will occupy the audit area. In the Vega, I'll raise the light higher, and when the rods reach almost to the top, I'll connect the powerful lighting at the bottom, grow a little, and translate for flowering. Thus, due to weak light, I will shorten the time of the Vega several times, but for this, accordingly, it is necessary to plant more plants. And that in the plant to transplant already adult plants, I will soak the grain the other day, so I'll save a month.

What else will be new in my new project: firstly, of course, everything will be done much more qualitatively, because the installation has almost been brought to perfection, and even my wife can act on it without straining, as you have already seen with your own eyes.
Secondly: I plan to replace the upper lamp sodium 400 on LED. It will not be Chinese LED, with which our colleagues are loaded up to their ears. It will be a quality LED. Well, at the same time we'll look at everything together and compare the top of the technologies with the sodium (the philips green power is the top, since the sodium is going to fog already.) And the best of LED lighting that the manufacturers can offer now. I will use the Osram diodes with two modes of operation - color and vega.

Also, I plan to purchase moisture sensors for the salt meter and PH for the soil, in order to eliminate miscalculation or error to a minimum and improve the installation more. CO2 is also planned..I also plan to further insulate Pegasus, and make it even more heat-resistant, because ahead of summer, and after it high temperatures ... So, expect in the coming days the landing of a new hope, new aspirations, new horizons.*


----------



## Sedan (Apr 28, 2018)

*"SDU Pegas M" Sliding version 
sodium 400 + 250 watts.
Made in Israel

   *


----------



## Sedan (Apr 28, 2018)

"Eisik" - One against a thousand (lyrics)



We are equal to the power of the Earth,
Until we lose our Light
After all, the way to Infinity from the pyramids
From birth, as a spark in us burns.


Come down to us on Earth, in a sign of devotion
Explore us from the surface,
On the line of Fire, check on Immortality,
Be brave, son of God, risen
We are here in the trenches, we are holding, not pinched rod,
Without a cross and hope, for support,
For heaven we are rebellious, well, where are you ?!
I know your name, but did not recognize, you will be comforted!
One against a thousand, Yeshua,
Do you hear me? I'm breathing for the sake of growth,
My heart for the Earth, for sight, for shooting
For Freedom, Spark and Bikfordi cord.
I would peck out your liver as a crow,
It exploded in your hands, being a powder,
I would fly into you, with a burning cocktail of "Molotov"
From the coast of Fidel, to the center of Congo.
I pass to Hades, Plague, tribulation,
In the squares, I have a timer and a million pieces,
I'm the one with the inscription "What Do We Stand for?"
I am the first obelisk in Paradise and the moment of history.
I'm the peak of the 666th cruelty
And the machine gun nest is empty,
I Power destroying the walls of your jails,
I am in the past a seed, now a sprout
I'm a book, open me, I'm verbose,
I see a fireball above the horizon,
After all, this is the Sun, around the Earth
And there was no God, and the way was realized,
The path is realized.
And even though one of your faces is drawn,
Before me, it will soar up into weightlessness
Up to the Heights, but this is illusory,
After all, the flower does not grow torn.


----------



## Sedan (May 1, 2018)

*I doused eight grains .... 5 hybrids.

 

First for 12 hours in a glass with water, then in non-aromatized cotton wool discs. After another 18 hours, the seeds cracked and showed tails.Sprout on 100% One of the hybrids showed a phenomenal dynamics of growth, in 18 hours this result 

 

to be continued...*


----------



## rob333 (May 1, 2018)

Sedan said:


> "Eisik" - One against a thousand (lyrics)
> View attachment 4128380
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sedan (May 1, 2018)

rob333 said:


>









I'm a little familiar with the work of this musician.


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2018)

rob333 said:


>


LMFAO!!!

My new favorite cover!


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2018)

Sedan said:


> I'm a little familiar with the work of this musician.


I'm afraid he has passed away, but Frank Zappa was an amazing talent.


----------



## Sedan (May 1, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> LMFAO!!!
> 
> My new favorite cover!


))) I had to use Google to understand this abbreviation ..)). Unfortunately, I do not understand everything to the last detail, but the general meaning of the text is clear to me..



ttystikk said:


> I'm afraid he has passed away, but Frank Zappa was an amazing talent.


I understand that this is like in Russia Vysotsky. Folk music. Style of speech is the same: he talks to the public .. jokes. I understand, it's a remix of an old American song. Vysotsky also did, adding humor, changing the meaning, but the basis was left the same .. This is if I understood Frank correctly, because he uses slang, I do not understand ..))


----------



## Sedan (May 1, 2018)

*Another 24 hours passed.*


Now I remind you one important detail: very many believe that the two tails is a mutation. I can answer you with complete certainty-absolute nonsense !! These are not mutants, they are ordinary twins, as in humans. Usually one is dominant, and the second is weak. The roots are fused, the crowns are different. As a rule, in such cases, after the root develops, the weak process is removed.What will I do with this plant, time will tell. Of course, I will study, and maybe, something will extract useful from this experiment.


----------



## rob333 (May 1, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *Another 24 hours passed.*
> 
> View attachment 4129781
> Now I remind you one important detail: very many believe that the two tails is a mutation. I can answer you with complete certainty-absolute nonsense !! These are not mutants, they are ordinary twins, as in humans. Usually one is dominant, and the second is weak. The roots are fused, the crowns are different. As a rule, in such cases, after the root develops, the weak process is removed.What will I do with this plant, time will tell. Of course, I will study, and maybe, something will extract useful from this experiment.
> ...


Do u run 2 hps 600 or they about a 1000 mate peace


----------



## gr865 (May 1, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *Another 24 hours passed.*
> 
> View attachment 4129781
> Now I remind you one important detail: very many believe that the two tails is a mutation. I can answer you with complete certainty-absolute nonsense !! These are not mutants, they are ordinary twins, as in humans. Usually one is dominant, and the second is weak. The roots are fused, the crowns are different. As a rule, in such cases, after the root develops, the weak process is removed.What will I do with this plant, time will tell. Of course, I will study, and maybe, something will extract useful from this experiment.


Very sexy pic!

Nice camera work my friend.

GR


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2018)

rob333 said:


> Do u run 2 hps 600 or they about a 1000 mate peace


Last he mentioned, they were 600W HPS.


----------



## Sedan (May 1, 2018)

rob333 said:


> Do u run 2 hps 600 or they about a 1000 mate peace


In the installation, two high-pressure sodium lamps. Below-600 watts, the top is 400 watts. A total of 1000 watts.


----------



## Sedan (May 1, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Very sexy pic!
> 
> Nice camera work my friend.
> 
> GR


))) .. this is a miracle camera, Bro)). Hi tech.))) To the smartphone Nokia, tape, reel a twenty-fold jewelery magnifying glass. It's like Jacques Yves Cousteau, I really wanted to swim underwater and invented a scuba gear.


----------



## rob333 (May 1, 2018)

Sedan said:


> In the installation, two high-pressure sodium lamps. Below-600 watts, the top is 400 watts. A total of 1000 watts.


gunna run someting the same in a 2x1-1x2 tent with 2 or maybe 1 600


----------



## Sedan (May 2, 2018)

Vladimir Vysotsky






Do not write poetry to me and novels,
Do not read fiction in the corner -
I'm in the ward of addicts,
I feel I'll sit on the needle myself.
Someone treated wound wounds,
Someone so provided the rear ...
Oh, you, my boys are loving highs,
Quickly get off the needle!
In the soul of my doubts have sunk,
In the head of the questions I drill -
I'm in a room where I've been swallowed,
Sniffed, chop everything.
Someone so healed his soul,
Someone just stayed alone ...
Oh, you guys, drop morphine -
Go to apomorphine!
Near an unknown schizophrenic -
In it, secretly the nurse is in love -
He says: "When there is not enough money -
I'll go over the vodka.
Someone there pierced his conscience,
Someone in the heart ate anasha ...
Oh, you guys, you need a story about you,
Only - I do not write stories.
Urgent need of change!
Our most cheerful also wilted.
The fifth day someone is looking for a vein,
They will not find him - he has not used to them.
Someone even sniffed cocaine -
They say that it is an instant arrival;
Someone ate a kilogram of codeine -
And he let himself into the expense of the day.
I love the indigent, but not drunk,
I love desperate guys.
I'm in the room of addicts -
How much I heard here, in it!
Someone drives cubes in his hand,
Someone even eats strong tungsten ...
Voluntarily accepting anguish,
This song is written to you!


1969


----------



## Sedan (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (May 4, 2018)

rob333 said:


> gunna run someting the same in a 2x1-1x2 tent with 2 or maybe 1 600


Bro, you can more accurately formulate the question, please! I do not know the word "gunna"..


********************************

*It took three days from the moment of soaking in cotton swabs.*
*
 

Let me remind you that I did not help any plant to remove my helmet with my hands
That grain, which showed the maximum growth dynamics of all eight grains.

Obsession Fem

 
 

His partner with less pronounced dynamics.

Obsession Fem

 

Now the twins. The second process is very weak, so do not catch the figs, the root will develop, I delete it as unnecessary. He will only interfere.

Tashkenti Optima Fem

   

These plants have nothing to add

Bamdat Fem

 

Bamdat Fem


 

We still have three grains that have not yet appeared from the soil.


to be continued...

*


----------



## ttystikk (May 4, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Bro, you can more accurately formulate the question, please! I do not know the word "gunna"..


Forgive him, his English is worse than yours!

He says he will attempt a vertical grow in a small tent with one or two 600W lamps.


----------



## Sedan (May 4, 2018)

I realized that there was a "gonna"... when you explained to me.)) Most likely a typo .. I also have fingers sometimes do not obey ..)) Press the wrong buttons ..))

Yes, I saw the work of this guy .. He does well .. Only two to 600 a lot. Better one, so as not to have problems with the temperature .. IMHO


----------



## Sedan (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (May 5, 2018)

"Hey yo, like the world ocean my flow..

..the smoke was approaching,
I felt right away,
that I became closer to the art and to the goal,
when I found the same as me,
and who appreciates it!..

..if you want, call me crazy .. 
in order to become a dragon, 
for starters, you need to become a tiger .."


----------



## Sedan (May 7, 2018)

*Don't Let Go*

* *

Above my precipice
By the propeller blade
Globes spin
Old tricks.
I broke down crying;
I'm not made of stone.
Mother America,
Of twenty-two shores.

Don't let me go,
Don't let go,
Don't let go -
What if someone notices?
Don't let me go,
Don't let go,
Don't let go -
What if someone sees it?

Eternally young.
Right behind the dunes
A sailboat that I
Dreamt up awaits.
Twenty two months,
Globes go insane,
People say goodbye,
But don't come back.

Don't let me go,
Don't let go,
Don't let go -
What if someone notices?
Don't let me go,
Don't let go,
Don't let go -
What if someone sees it?

Pigeons are hiding,
Don't feel like the sky.
Not on the list,
Not praying.
You accelerate
Above my precipice.
Regrets are for later;
Wings into blades.

Don't let me go,
Don't let go,
Don't let go -
What if someone notices?
Don't let me go,
Don't let go,
Don't let go -
What if someone sees it?


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 7, 2018)

Sedan, brilliant work! what is the marijuana scene like in UKraine? i have family in Kiev and i know how fertile the soil is, i can only imagine what can be accomplished by good farmers growing ganja!


----------



## Sedan (May 9, 2018)

morrisgreenberg said:


> Sedan, brilliant work! what is the marijuana scene like in UKraine? i have family in Kiev and i know how fertile the soil is, i can only imagine what can be accomplished by good farmers growing ganja!


Hello, Bro! Kiev is a very cozy, calm European city (so he was before the Maidan,now there is chaos). Native Kyivans, for the most part, are cultured and good-natured people. This is even noticeable by the police. I once (before the Maidan) got lost at the road junctions in Kiev, and in order to go where I needed, I broke the rules. The police stop me. I told them jokingly that I came from the village and got lost. They laughed, showed me the right road, even wished a happy journey))). If it was in my native Kharkov, I would have to pay a bribe in any case.






As for the fertility of the Ukrainian soil, you are right! According to the fertility of one of the best in the world. I already wrote that when the Germans captured Ukraine in the 41st, they transported the soil to Germany in whole railway trains. It seems stupid, but it's true!

On this soil, most crops grow beautifully: cereals, vegetables, etc. But we have always grown hemp for industrial purposes: rope production. Our climate is not suitable for cannabis. Virtually all varieties do not ripen in our weather conditions. Naturally, it so happened that the composition of the soil is not very suitable for cannabis. Usually, if we have professionals in the outset, then they dig a hole, and they fill up the prepared substrate there. Also, there is a lot of ground where the nettle grows in large quantities.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 9, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Hello, Bro! Kiev is a very cozy, calm European city (so he was before the Maidan,now there is chaos). Native Kyivans, for the most part, are cultured and good-natured people. This is even noticeable by the police. I once (before the Maidan) got lost at the road junctions in Kiev, and in order to go where I needed, I broke the rules. The police stop me. I told them jokingly that I came from the village and got lost. They laughed, showed me the right road, even wished a happy journey))). If it was in my native Kharkov, I would have to pay a bribe in any case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 9, 2018)

Ukraine has 35% of the rarest "black soil" on earth, this is the most fertile stuff in the world, thanks to all those german dead bodies and napoleans army contributing ofcourse=) i think this is why aside from your natural gas The west wants Ukraine to come over to the EU.....HANDS OFF UKRAINE !!!!!!!!! if only some sort of legalization and an opening to western genetics could you imagine the quality can be had from Ukraine? the bread basket ofeurope


----------



## ttystikk (May 9, 2018)

morrisgreenberg said:


> Ukraine has 35% of the rarest "black soil" on earth, this is the most fertile stuff in the world, thanks to all those german dead bodies and napoleans army contributing ofcourse=) i think this is why aside from your natural gas The west wants Ukraine to come over to the EU.....HANDS OFF UKRAINE !!!!!!!!! if only some sort of legalization and an opening to western genetics could you imagine the quality can be had from Ukraine? the bread basket ofeurope


This is why the US is working so hard to deny Russia access to Ukraine, whether the locals want it or not.


----------



## Sedan (May 10, 2018)

Today in the morning I read the news: Israel and Iran exchanged missile strikes ... Déjà vu ..
Guys, How do the Russians say "put your hand on your heart," and tell me please, where did it start?
And here I am also tormented: I understand the chain started from the murder of the Archduke Ferdinand, Gabriel Principle, and the ensuing World War I.

But what relation does Iran have with Israel to Ukraine, I still can not understand ... It means to show one's strength by provoking small states to wars among themselves .. further, by supplying them with weapons and means for inciting war, and then themselves they also introduce "peacekeepers", who mock the peaceful population .. This tricky trick is called "war by someone else's hands". Who invented this ?!))) This despicable kind of war ...


----------



## Sedan (May 10, 2018)

*Now let's return to our youth.
As expected, not everything turned out to be smooth. But this is my fault! I hurriedly, and planted two plants with inexpensive tails, I wanted everything in the total mass to grow. As a consequence, Kush, who was withered with the shortest tail, because on the street was that Friday about 35 .. the ground in powder is drying up at this temperature. So it turned out, coming home in the evening, it turned out that the very sprout, with the most undeveloped tail withered .... And the second mistake, for the same reason .. The wife wanted that the whole rift in one pore, and she, having missed, climbed remove the helmet with your hands ... As a result, the stress .. the splashed plum .. the brake .. but this bush is still alive, I'm most likely going out, and it will be no less than the rest by the end ... ..

 

The overall picture.

 

Now the rest
photo is not today
8 days from sending to soaking in cotton pads

      

poured a little soil .....

 

To be continued...*


----------



## Sedan (May 11, 2018)

*Cat Defender*
*
 *


----------



## Sedan (May 13, 2018)

*This time I got the most uniform cones on the whole plane for the whole testing time of the installation. So we can make an unambiguous conclusion that the garter technique has been brought to the ideal, and we will not return to this issue any more. You understand that I'm not happy with this cycle, and I'll be honest, because of the biggest bush that ruined by stupidity. 

      

to be continued...

 *


----------



## Sedan (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (May 15, 2018)

*CDU Pegas M

Sliding version.

Sodium 400 + 250 watts.

The work of my friend from Israel.*
*
   *


----------



## Sedan (May 15, 2018)

This guy, now his wife in the hospital, is preparing for surgery, let's all together wish that everything was fine !! After all, when you strongly want, then the desires materialize!


----------



## Sedan (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (May 17, 2018)

*Bamdat fem.

about 130 days from the helmet- Month of the Vega, two weeks before the flower ...
Flash Aka Ripen

     

to be continued...

*


----------



## Sedan (May 17, 2018)

*Lara Fem*
*
    *


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 17, 2018)

another job well done by my Ukrainian cousin!, when i find the link i want you to see this grow only vertical, you will enjoy it, stand by for it please


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 17, 2018)

this is an old online buddy, king of vertical growing, maybe his threads will inspire you, check him out Sedan.

http://www.wietforum.nl/topic/53631-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical/


----------



## Sedan (May 18, 2018)

Bro, I looked. My opinion: very beautiful, but also very difficult, both in manufacturing and in maintenance. A beginner or an unprofessional gardener, such an installation will not work! He can not cope with it! Hydroponics is a very complex kind of cultivation, especially when such an amount.Also, hydroponics are very susceptible to temperature. The temperature of the solution is very important there. 

This causes similar problems:

This sick plant

 

This guy from Ukraine?


----------



## ttystikk (May 18, 2018)

morrisgreenberg said:


> this is an old online buddy, king of vertical growing, maybe his threads will inspire you, check him out Sedan.
> 
> http://www.wietforum.nl/topic/53631-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical/


Hard to believe Heath Robinson has been gone for ten years. He was an inspiration.


----------



## Sedan (May 18, 2018)

I when in 2014 for the first time saw a vertical way of cultivation in Indооr on RIP, I was in a shock! I then thought it was something unreal, I wanted to do at least something like that .... I was obsessed!)) I was really impressed!! Now those memories make me smile ..


----------



## ttystikk (May 18, 2018)

Sedan said:


> I when in 2014 for the first time saw a vertical way of cultivation in Indооr on RIP, I was in a shock! I then thought it was something unreal, I wanted to do at least something like that .... I was obsessed!)) I was really impressed!! Now those memories make me smile ..


I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 18, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I looked. My opinion: very beautiful, but also very difficult, both in manufacturing and in maintenance. A beginner or an unprofessional gardener, such an installation will not work! He can not cope with it! Hydroponics is a very complex kind of cultivation, especially when such an amount.Also, hydroponics are very susceptible to temperature. The temperature of the solution is very important there.
> 
> This causes similar problems:
> 
> ...


with hydro, you must have everything fine tuned, once you do this its automatic, very easy, once you install everything its not much labor after that as opposed to all that soil you must dispose of, plus plant problems in my opinion are easily corrected with hydro, that poster makes a different hydro setup for every grow for experiment, but they are all vertical or in the states we call them "stadium" grows.. no he is from the states , notice he only uses one 600w and gets nearly 1.5 kilos


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 18, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Hard to believe Heath Robinson has been gone for ten years. He was an inspiration.


i'm sorry, but do i understand correct? is he deceased?


----------



## Sedan (May 18, 2018)

[QUOTE = "morrisgreenberg, post: 14254177, member: 69533"] [/ QUOTE]

we call this a "coliseum" setting. I've seen this before. Automation and hydro does not solve the problem. The temperature of the crown should be 25, the temperature of the root should be 18 celsius. The root is located at the level of the lamp. The photo shows that the plants are hot. The leaves are crumpled. Here it is necessary to regulate the temperature of the solution in the pipes.

It is necessary to install additional automatic cooling of the reservoir with the solution, and this is not so simple, especially for the beginner. Yes, I see the work of a professional. I know that the most effective method of cultivation is clones and hydroponics. I planned to make in the installation racks under the clones to show the maximum result. But, unfortunately, I had to postpone this experiment, because I realized that it is very labor-consuming to fill all space with clones, so that there would be no gaps! It is necessary to grow them, then cut them off, then sprout .. very troublesome, and it takes an unrealistic lot of time for me, and what if it's a newbie !! This is a job of a pro, my friend!

As for hydroponics, I do not know how you are, but we do not appreciate it at all with gourmets! I tried to grow hydroponics. I did not like the taste or trip! The taste is artificial somehow, as in McDonald's meat))), first kills, and after 15 minutes you are sober))). This is not marijuana, it's surrogate! IMHO

For this reason, I refused hydroponics!
Hydroponics gives 30-50% more than the soil. Clones give 30-50% more than the classical cultivation. I got on 1000 watts, on the ground and four bushes 2.5 kg dry buds. Really, having slightly modernized the installation, I will get 3,5-4 kg. with a square meter and 1000 watts,- I'm telling you exactly. If I had not killed one plant now, it would have been 3 kg.))

Conclusion: most likely your friend uses the wrong bulbs, advise him Fmlmps Green power - this is the best sodic in the world. Phillips on lighting greenhouses occupies a leading position in the world !!

PS: as we say, the hands of this guy are golden, if he is not too proud, let him write to me, I will tell you how, under the same conditions, he will be able to remove not 1, 5, but 3 kg of dry buds!


----------



## Sedan (May 18, 2018)

morrisgreenberg said:


> l that soil you must dispose of


still forgot to say, Brothers, if you do not know, then the used ground is times better than the new one, it is treated with an antifungal solution, it is loaded with the necessary minerals, the old root rots, forms humus ... I know you are very rich and do not know this)) ). And we know?))) That the basis of any substrate peat, and we need peat .. an empty peat, then we make it as we need it ..


----------



## Sedan (May 19, 2018)

BBC: "As a result of shooting at the secondary school in Santa Fe in Texas, 10 people were killed, 10 more were injured. The majority of the victims are schoolchildren.

According to the Governor of Greg Abbott, the suspect fired a pistol shotgun and a .38 caliber revolver, which he apparently took from his father. His father had permission to own weapons."

"Trump supported the idea of arming school teachers after shooting in Florida"

Arming school teachers? Guys, I do not know how you are, but we would be considered such a president by a mentally ill person after such an utterance !! Next step: Trump will allow school children to wear weapons for self-defense! I would in place Trump still on the roofs of schools installed launchers for cruise missiles, to protect against aliens !! Next, you need to install in the US schools air defense systems, to protect against the attacks of falling aircraft Boeing! Also give school teachers armored vests, helmets, parachutes and aqualungs with vertical take-off and landing! And it's imperative to equip teachers with Thompson automatic machines!

And this "democracy" you carry to the world ?! *Come to your senses PEOPLE !!*! America supplied the Ukrainian Army with American grenade launchers !! Russia supplied the "rebels" with the latest missile weapons !! Now Russians (not even Russian, mostly Ukrainians are killed on both sides) are killed by American grenade launchers, and Ukrainians are killed by Russian missiles !!!

I do not want such a "democracy" even if I'm offered a train of hamburgers, chips, Coca-Cola and popcorn for it !!

The US really lives scared !! I would never have given my child to an American school in my life !!! Listen !! It's me telling you !!! A man living at war !! *Listen* !! A man from the wild forest tells you this from the war !!!


----------



## ttystikk (May 19, 2018)

Sedan said:


> BBC: "As a result of shooting at the secondary school in Santa Fe in Texas, 10 people were killed, 10 more were injured. The majority of the victims are schoolchildren.
> 
> According to the Governor of Greg Abbott, the suspect fired a pistol shotgun and a .38 caliber revolver, which he apparently took from his father. His father had permission to own weapons."
> 
> ...


America has gone stupid. The next step is economic catastrophe. Again.


----------



## ttystikk (May 19, 2018)

morrisgreenberg said:


> i'm sorry, but do i understand correct? is he deceased?


No idea but he hasn't posted in many years.

It's also pretty widely suspected that he exaggerated his yield numbers.


----------



## Sedan (May 19, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> America has gone stupid. The next step is economic catastrophe. Again.


A friend of mine!! You're right, it's a disaster !! But not again !! This is the final !! Apocalypse!! Nonsense! IN THE WORLD HISTORY, NEVER WAS THE PRECEDENT WHEN THE COUNTRY LEADER OF THE COUNTRY ALLOWED THE ORDER TO SCHOOL ACCOUNTS SHOOTING IN CHILDREN !! I do not see another reason for arming school teachers !!

Why arm the school teachers, if you can only protect children from firearms !! If this moron Trump wants so much, then let him put scanners in the school buses for metal, like at the airport !! Next, put the same scanners at the entrance to the school! Put on the grill windows and the special forces unit around the perimeter of the school ... If it is already so bad in the country that all children carry weapons and shoot at each other !!! We must protect children from danger, and not intimidate them !!! If my teacher, when I'm late for the lesson, would get a gun and start to yell at me ... in jest, I would go crazy !!! My school teacher is my authority !! And not the killer of children! After all, soon your teachers will start to shoot "by mistake," like your police! Imagine, I reached into the bag to get my notebook-the teacher thought that I came for the weapon-he shot me in a mathematics class !!!!!! THIS IS HORRIBLE BRO!

Otherwise, instead of my child, I'll go to math lessons in a bullet-proof vest to somehow take a blow at myself, I'll sit in class, rewrite assignments, then come home, where my child will be, and pass on to him the knowledge of the teacher , which can accidentally be shot !!!


----------



## ttystikk (May 19, 2018)

Sedan said:


> A friend of mine!! You're right, it's a disaster !! But not again !! This is the final !! Apocalypse!! Nonsense! IN THE WORLD HISTORY, NEVER WAS THE PRECEDENT WHEN THE COUNTRY LEADER OF THE COUNTRY ALLOWED THE ORDER TO SCHOOL ACCOUNTS SHOOTING IN CHILDREN !! I do not see another reason for arming school teachers !!
> 
> Why arm the school teachers, if you can only protect children from firearms !! If this moron Trump wants so much, then let him put scanners in the school buses for metal, like at the airport !! Next, put the same scanners at the entrance to the school! Put on the grill windows and the special forces unit around the perimeter of the school ... If it is already so bad in the country that all children carry weapons and shoot at each other !!! We must protect children from danger, and not intimidate them !!! If my teacher, when I'm late for the lesson, would get a gun and start to yell at me ... in jest, I would go crazy !!! My school teacher is my authority !! And not the killer of children! After all, soon your teachers will start to shoot "by mistake," like your police! Imagine, I reached into the bag to get my notebook-the teacher thought that I came for the weapon-he shot me in a mathematics class !!!!!! THIS IS HORRIBLE BRO!


Did you know that scanners are already commonplace in America's schools?

Seriously.

Maybe it's time to build a fallout shelter with a grow closet.


----------



## Sedan (May 19, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Did you know that scanners are already commonplace in America's schools?


Fuck, I thought I was fantasizing, I'm shocked !!!. you are crazy, I live 150 km from where






Installation "Grad" made in the USSR






For a Russian person, a child is holy! Any child is not important! Now you listen: during the war, I live about my son studying at the university and not skipping classes !!! Even in the worst nightmare, I could not imagine that it can shoot! Ass!


----------



## Sedan (May 19, 2018)

the Americans handed over 500 grenade launchers to Ukraine

https://storage2.censor.net/video/3/170518_rpg.mp4

)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

The Russians gave the rebels


----------



## Sedan (May 19, 2018)

Patriotic movie rebels from Donetsk.

In this video, Russia is reinsured))) The prizadent of the DNR says that all weapons are manufactured in Donetsk. At the parade we see the technique of the Second World War))) .. In the DNR the propaganda is all mixed up on the fact that the Germans (the Nazis have returned). For Russian, the Nazis, as for Americans aliens and Arab terrorists and zombies !!. We see children and officers in the uniform of the times of the Second World War ..






Ukrainian army and do not dream of such a missile weaponry .. I perceive the transfer of grenade cup discharges of the Ukrainian army to America, as a provocation to another, it's like going with a knife to a bear !! Trump, stop !!!!!!!!!! .. you scum !!


----------



## ttystikk (May 19, 2018)

America has made a habit of betraying its allies and ignoring its treaties. I wish it were not so, but it is the current truth.


----------



## Sedan (May 19, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> America has made a habit of betraying its allies and ignoring its treaties. I wish it were not so, but it is the current truth.


When Donetsk airport was stormed, in fact, the Russians fought against the Russians! The airport did not surrender, although it was destroyed. The Ukrainian Russians barricaded themselves in the cellars and did not surrender! They shouted: "Ukraine", but in fact they are people whom the government made a lie to go against their Brothers! They defended their homeland!

As a result, the Ukrainian army could not be knocked out of the airport by the forces of the insurgents! Putin had to connect the special forces of the GRU (this is your CIA). Russians (Ukrainians) never give up !!!

The film was shot already according to the events of those times, but it is biased, because its Ukrainian authorities ordered it !!!

THIS IS OUR HEROES, BUT FOR WHAT THEY KILLED !!!???





ъ

this is not a movie


----------



## Sedan (May 19, 2018)

I'm a fan of this movie, it's really the truth !! Someone spoke here about saving the world?))) here, listen! I will invent a similar suit))), first I'll go to Kiev and break down the government building to fucking mother, like boeing skyscrapers! Then I'll go .. hmm ... it's not necessary for you to listen .. censorship))

Russians never surrender!

*Hands off!!
*
The inscription on the walls of the Brest Fortress (1941 Look at the map of Brest in Belarus, it is not Russia for a long time, another country, but there live the Russians): I'm dying, but I'm not giving up !! Hitler personally came to Brest to look at these crazy RUSSIAN men who stole with sticks on tanks !!


----------



## Sedan (May 20, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> .
> 
> It's also pretty widely suspected that he exaggerated his yield numbers.


)))Very often it happens, and not only you. We also. Sometimes newcomers will look and hear about great results, and then ask: - How can it be that I have a bush the same as his, and half the weight?)) I always answer them, so that less storytellers are listened to, and learned to understand who is lying, and who is telling the truth! He who lied once, it will be very difficult to hide this lie! Over time, this lie is revealed, and this person will NEVER ever be trusted! This is a stupid and short-sighted act that now exalts you, and then turns into nothing when a lie is revealed !! For an intelligent person, nothing is worth putting a liar on, so smart people who understand that they are read not only by fools, will never do so!


----------



## Sedan (May 22, 2018)

I calmed down! ..
Forgive me for a moment's weakness!)))

Let's continue.


Lamps LED mark, Osram of our production.

The work of my friend and student from Moscow.






The price we get is two times lower than that of you, and the quality of lighting is the same.)) And still, in Russia can not afford such lighting, it is very expensive. Buy the richest.)))

The fact that these are quality crystals can be seen from the fact that the luminaires do not have cooling! And, as we know, the energy in the light fixtures is distributed to heat and lighting. If a lot of heat is allocated, accordingly, and the light is released less, it is very important here!


----------



## Sedan (May 22, 2018)

In early July, in Moscow, a conference will be held, which is organized by the company "Osram". My friend, who makes those lamps, was invited to this conference. I will try to present here a report from this conference, we will also try to interview the official representative of Osram, on the issues of interest to us.


----------



## Sedan (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (May 22, 2018)

This Russian rap)))


Someone knocked at the door
And I did not open
I did not expect anyone)))


----------



## Sedan (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Jun 1, 2018)

*This is probably the last lifelong photo. Already four days on the water, turned off the lower lamp, thereby significantly lowering the temperature in the installation. This is an imitation of the natural cycle, when it is already late autumn and small frosts.
As it is commonly believed, when you lower the temperature in the last stage, the trichomes are poured and become amber, which is also facilitated by the final drought for three days, when on the contrary, I plug all the lighting, reduce the supply of cold air, and I will not water it to dry the soil. This also contributes to faster drying of the already cut plant.

      

As I said before, I will not make any pathos from this kind of love, so beloved by me)))), since the cycle was ultimately unsuccessful due to the death of the largest plant at the peak of flowering. And of course I already decently pinched the bushes, the second batch is already dried.*


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 1, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *This is probably the last lifelong photo. Already four days on the water, turned off the lower lamp, thereby significantly lowering the temperature in the installation. This is an imitation of the natural cycle, when it is already late autumn and small frosts.
> As it is commonly believed, when you lower the temperature in the last stage, the trichomes are poured and become amber, which is also facilitated by the final drought for three days, when on the contrary, I plug all the lighting, reduce the supply of cold air, and I will not water it to dry the soil. This also contributes to faster drying of the already cut plant.
> 
> View attachment 4144483 View attachment 4144484 View attachment 4144485 View attachment 4144486 View attachment 4144487 View attachment 4144488
> ...


These pics look great.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Jun 1, 2018)

to understand the meaning of the song, I do not need to translate, listen, starting from 1:00 minutes ...

2004


----------



## Sedan (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## gr865 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hey bud, see whats happening in my 4 x 4.
My Monster Cropped BF LSD @ 32 days.
  

Your tower is very cool.

GR


----------



## Sedan (Jun 2, 2018)

Excellent sativa, my friend!!!






How much was the vega?

I'll show you later how best it will be to use that grid, so that without garters of wire!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 2, 2018)

This guy lives in Dоnetsk. He witnessed the assault on the Donetsk airport!

I help him, than I can! Gave him a Philips lighting kit and seeds!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 2, 2018)

he, risking his life and health, helps me smuggle grain, lighting and fertilizers from Ukraine to Russia ... It's not easy, through checkpoints to pass. In the DNR for this, drunken rebels at the checkpoint can shoot with boredom ...

this is called business in Russian)))


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 2, 2018)

Sedan said:


> he, risking his life and health, helps me smuggle grain, lighting and fertilizers from Ukraine to Russia ... It's not easy, through checkpoints to pass. In the DNR for this, drunken rebels at the checkpoint can shoot with boredom ...
> 
> this is called business in Russian)))


Terrifying!
I love my soft, privileged American life. I hope you can find a peaceful and kind place someday, because violence sucks.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2018)

Sedan said:


> he, risking his life and health, helps me smuggle grain, lighting and fertilizers from Ukraine to Russia ... It's not easy, through checkpoints to pass. In the DNR for this, drunken rebels at the checkpoint can shoot with boredom ...
> 
> this is called business in Russian)))


I respect your courage.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 3, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I respect your courage.


Hell yes. Sedan and his helper both have admirable courage. It was borderline rude of me not to say so.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hell yes. Sedan and his helper both have admirable courage. It was borderline rude of me not to say so.


It's okay. He likely couldn't hear you over the churchbell clang of his brass balls!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 4, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Terrifying!
> I love my soft, privileged American life. I hope you can find a peaceful and kind place someday, because violence sucks.


Bro, in reality everything in life is ghostly and ethereal. In order to realize life in its full extent, you need to experience and pass through yourself all the vital aspects. If you know one aspect, it will not give you the right to judge life objectively.

You can really illuminate only that vital aspect that you have missed through yourself, you can only guess about the rest.

If you were lucky enough to be born in a well-to-do family, this does not mean that everyone in the US lives as carefree and lekgo as you do. Someone lives on reservations, someone in the ghetto, someone sleeps in cardboard boxes, someone sleeps in jail, for stealing a couple of cents to feed his family, and someone is caught in a network cleverly spaced out predatory banks,and now he does not live, but survives, exhausted by court sessions and executive services.

I, for one, are just happy that I was not born in any Congo or Sierre-Lyon !! And never in my life would I change my life here with life there! As a child, I was happy that I was born in a free country where people are not beaten with sticks and driven into the ghetto, and that the government of that country predator wants to parabat the entire world, imposing on all its ideals, which for the common man are nonsense !!

Everything is relative in this world, My Friend! In order to accurately talk about where it is better, and where it is worse for the person and the soul of a person, then it is not necessary to talk about this unambiguously, and most importantly to think that material prosperity is the pinnacle of human morality, this is wrong, Bro!

PS: If you were born in an Indian reservation, for example, and went all the way from beggar to top manager))), I assure you, you would not say a word about what a beautiful life in the US!))


----------



## Sedan (Jun 4, 2018)

Through the paradise of vice, you attain virtue hell. F.Kafka


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 4, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Bro, in reality everything in life is ghostly and ethereal. In order to realize life in its full extent, you need to experience and pass through yourself all the vital aspects. If you know one aspect, it will not give you the right to judge life objectively.
> 
> You can really illuminate only that vital aspect that you have missed through yourself, you can only guess about the rest.
> 
> ...


I have been through some ugly stuff. I was born into a poor family, cocaine addict mother, spent most of my life so far in poverty, faced down many gun barrels, have nearly died several times in accidents, I am permanently injured in several ways...and I completely stand by what I said. I am thankful. I know a lot of folks who grew up on the reservation, and I understand your point. Everything is relative, it is true.

Materialism is not the pinnacle of human achievement to me, not at all. I am merely grateful for my simple problems.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 4, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have been through some ugly stuff. I was born into a poor family, cocaine addict mother, spent most of my life so far in poverty, faced down many gun barrels, have nearly died several times in accidents, I am permanently injured in several ways...and I completely stand by what I said. I am thankful. I know a lot of folks who grew up on the reservation, and I understand your point. Everything is relative, it is true.
> 
> Materialism is not the pinnacle of human achievement to me, not at all. I am merely grateful for my simple problems.


yes, now I see that your life was not easy, I fully understand this, because in the 90s there was no cocaine, we had methamphetamine intravenously, I also experienced this horror once, only it was not my parents, but I myself . Because my parents could not be drug addicts a priori, there were no drug addicts in the USSR .. miser! We met methamphetamine and the rest with the help of feature films like "bullet" .. watched? We then imitated the American way of life, because they were children .. stupid and cruel, because the crisis was the next, and there was nothing.))) We looked at these people without a head on the screen, and wanted to be the same as they are for some reason! We no longer wanted to watch children's films, which grew .. about kindness, mutual assistance, duty, honor, and without money .. those films that were shown in the USSR, we liked to look more at violence, murder, drugs, and sex !! And such in the USSR have NEVER been shown to people, especially for money !!

Tell me honestly, do you really like it or did you joke !? I'm talking about your territorial happiness. Yes, I was shot twice in my life, but this is not because I live in such a state, but only because we watched American action movies! You still do not understand what led the violence and chaos in our Penates ?!)))

If there was nothing like this before, it's not now, it's still in Soviet times.

I'm talking about the 90s! I told you about this, not about the hard problems of people, but about the intentions of the state, the one that you call calm and tolerant .. at this place I laugh !!!))))) I'll tell you more clearly, because of your tranquility and lack of problems, many millions of people around the world are suffering !!

Because if they did not eat these people, they would start eating you !! They are insatiable - they need to eat all the time!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2018)

'We gladly feast on those who would destroy us' -the Addams family

I've never been shot or shoot at but I have been threatened with a gun before. I've had accidents and injuries, physical, emotional and legal.

It's been an interesting life so far, yet I refuse to let these things deter me from my ambition to help those who come after me.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 5, 2018)

you see, my friends .. strange somehow! in the US the last crisis in the 30s, the last war in the territory in 1770, but why are you so often threatened with weapons and shoot at you !? I'm familiar with weapons because my father was a fan of hunting. The first time I shot a gun when I was 6 years old. I now remember that I badly pressed the butt to the shoulder, and the kick hit me with the butt on the jaw. and I cried a long time afterwards))) My father had two smoothbore barrels in his arsenal. One of them is the legendary "Browning" .. this gun is very familiar to me.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2018)

Sedan said:


> you see, my friends .. strange somehow! in the US the last crisis in the 30s, the last war in the territory in 1770, but why are you so often threatened with weapons and shoot at you !? I'm familiar with weapons because my father was a fan of hunting. The first time I shot a gun when I was 6 years old. I now remember that I badly pressed the butt to the shoulder, and the kick hit me with the butt on the jaw. and I cried a long time afterwards))) My father had two smoothbore barrels in his arsenal. One of them is the legendary "Browning" .. this gun is very familiar to me.


The last major conflict fought on American soil was the Civil War, 1860-1865. Other than that detail, your assessment is correct. America is very strange in its insecurities.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 5, 2018)

Sedan said:


> yes, now I see that your life was not easy, I fully understand this, because in the 90s there was no cocaine, we had methamphetamine intravenously, I also experienced this horror once, only it was not my parents, but I myself . Because my parents could not be drug addicts a priori, there were no drug addicts in the USSR .. miser! We met methamphetamine and the rest with the help of feature films like "bullet" .. watched? We then imitated the American way of life, because they were children .. stupid and cruel, because the crisis was the next, and there was nothing.))) We looked at these people without a head on the screen, and wanted to be the same as they are for some reason! We no longer wanted to watch children's films, which grew .. about kindness, mutual assistance, duty, honor, and without money .. those films that were shown in the USSR, we liked to look more at violence, murder, drugs, and sex !! And such in the USSR have NEVER been shown to people, especially for money !!
> 
> Tell me honestly, do you really like it or did you joke !? I'm talking about your territorial happiness. Yes, I was shot twice in my life, but this is not because I live in such a state, but only because we watched American action movies! You still do not understand what led the violence and chaos in our Penates ?!)))
> 
> ...


I really like it here, not a joke. There are many things our government does that I disagree with, but my day to day life is pretty sweet.

I grew up on violent movies and video games and I have no interest in violence. I do not care for violence in entertainment, but the influence it bears on real world violence is minimal in my opinion. I think real violent acts to real people, in the many wars and conflicts we are fighting in, have a much stronger effect on perpetuating violence in American culture and entertainment.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 6, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> The last major conflict fought on American soil was the Civil War, 1860-1865. Other than that detail, your assessment is correct. America is very strange in its insecurities.


Sorry, Bro, I incorrectly put it, or rather in Russia, when the war is being said, they mean fighting with an enemy of another country, on its territory or on the territory of the enemy. Civil War, it will be a little different for us. I meant the war for independence from England. 

And the time, about which you speak, I studied on the film "Back to the Future". As a child, it was one of my favorite films. As I remember now, as McFly, flew into the future, and there are Indians, then the regular troops are trumpeting offensive. They have yellow ties, if I'm not mistaken.)))

PS: I wanted to emphasize that for Americans the war in their territory is exclusively civil war. Civil war is an inter-state war, which divides the country into two or more parts. A normal war is a war that raises the national spirit and unity to the highest level.This spirit kept high for many decades after the end of the war. This is the essence of the national mentality.

I'll tell you a secret - it's Stalin who came up with the cunning that the government is using now, that's why you have so many Arab terrorists (every second Arab), zombies (many of you have seen them, and some are zombies themselves), and of course all hot-loving aliens (children's playful games on corn fields).
This is the pinnacle of progress, a service to identify aliens. I still do not understand whether there is such a service or it's a joke ... Only the whole difference is that Stalin used this trick with an illusory enemy in order to rip the country in a single rush, while others use this tool to keep people in fear and, accordingly, that they pay for their safety.

To my greatest regret, this is happening now in Russia, and in Ukraine, and in Europe, and in Foggy Albion. Only imaginary enemies everywhere are conformable to mental thinking.



Michael Huntherz said:


> I really like it here, not a joke. There are many things our government does that I disagree with, but my day to day life is pretty sweet.
> 
> .


This is exactly what I told you above !! Do you want objective thinking? .. please:

You've heard about such countries as Sweden, Switzerland, Luxembourg? Did not hear because there is nothing happening for some reason "interesting.")))) There ministers go on bicycles to work, there are no beggars, there is actually no army, there is no crime, there no one at night runs around with pistols like a fool. Everyone who wants, that and receives. This is essentially Socialism within the framework of capital.))) It is extremely problematic to obtain the citizenship of those countries, without really valid reasons for them. I'm not talking about the Russians, they generally regard us as Neanderthals, I'm talking about the United States now. Do you know for whom the inhabitants of those countries consider you-residents of the US?))) 



Michael Huntherz said:


> I really like it here, not a joke. There are many things our government does that I disagree with, but my day to day life is pretty sweet.
> 
> I grew up on violent movies and video games and I have no interest in violence. I do not care for violence in entertainment, but the influence it bears on real world violence is minimal in my opinion. I think real violent acts to real people, in the many wars and conflicts we are fighting in, have a much stronger effect on perpetuating violence in American culture and entertainment.


You need to get a little acquainted with the basics of psychology and psychiatry. There was such a physician Sigmund Freud - the founder of the theory of psychoanalysis. So he claimed that the psyche is formed exclusively at a small age, due to the habitat. 

I'll say it simple: if a person is taught goodness from childhood, he is kind, if he is constantly pulled, he is nervous ... Never a child who watched Rambo in his childhood and who played in the Death Island will not absorb the fullness of life that classical music, poetry literature can give him, for example. From the fact that the government allows to conduct such screens on the screens, the intellectual level of the nation will not grow at all, rather the opposite! I do not understand how you do not understand this ... It's obvious how pleasant it is to communicate with an educated or intelligent person than with a person like Arnold Schwarzenegger or Rambo.

Here, look how the Ukrainian police detain a bully. Do you believe in this?))) To make the US police?))) And the police of the Ukrainian and a pistol, and a baton, and AK74 in the car. Do you believe in that?))))


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 6, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Sorry, Bro, I incorrectly put it, or rather in Russia, when the war is being said, they mean fighting with an enemy of another country, on its territory or on the territory of the enemy. Civil War, it will be a little different for us. I meant the war for independence from England.
> 
> And the time, about which you speak, I studied on the film "Back to the Future". As a child, it was one of my favorite films. As I remember now, as McFly, flew into the future, and there are Indians, then the regular troops are trumpeting offensive. They have yellow ties, if I'm not mistaken.)))
> 
> ...


Oh hell no, I oppose that entirely.

I know a bit about human psychology. I am not sure if we agree about the effect of entertainment media on the psyche, but I don’t need to agree with a person to respect them. I prefer educated, peaceful, thoughtful and reasonable people. I am am an intellectual and somewhat of an artist at heart.

I know something about a lot of things, turns out that’s my primary skill, I learn.

I think you misunderstood me somewhat, but that’s okay. Thanks for communicating in English, I am no good at Ukrainian.

You seem to have a kind spirit about you, and that makes me happy.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 8, 2018)

*The process went




..

Now I'm already on experience




.. I do not saw these miracles trunks ... like a fool




)))), I trimmed the root with a knife
took exactly two minutes, and corns on white handles do not, and sweat does not flow hail)), but how can you cut it down ..

 

tree karagach, from which you can make different crafts, for example, smoking pipes ..)))

  
*
*to be continued....*


----------



## Sedan (Jun 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Oh hell no, I oppose that entirely.
> 
> I know a bit about human psychology. I am not sure if we agree about the effect of entertainment media on the psyche, but I don’t need to agree with a person to respect them. I prefer educated, peaceful, thoughtful and reasonable people. I am am an intellectual and somewhat of an artist at heart.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sedan (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Jun 8, 2018)

*SDU Pegas M* *in action

*


----------



## T-Time (Jun 8, 2018)

How long veg to get those trees Sedan ?


----------



## Sedan (Jun 9, 2018)

T-Time said:


> How long veg to get those trees Sedan ?


You know how in the old tale? Once, very long ago, when the trees were large, ..)) .. Bro, think about half a year, maybe a little more .. This time I'll make the vega less, so the plants will be in the installation not four, but six ..


----------



## T-Time (Jun 9, 2018)

Jeeeez that's a long time. Put 8 in and cut that time in half!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 9, 2018)

T-Time said:


> Jeeeez that's a long time. Put 8 in and cut that time in half!


Bro, I'm not interested in timing at all! I'm not a dealer, I always have stuff.))) The process is important to me! I'm researching and doing research in this direction! In addition, it is very interesting for me, I get real pleasure from this process !! It's not otherwise, Bro!)) And I can speed things up easily, but I do not need it ...


----------



## Sedan (Jun 9, 2018)

*Youth*
Smash up this tedious order of things!
Get the knot of the daily strife off your neck!
Stand up next to us: it's you who matters to us!
No way these soulless bastards will take your dreams from you!

Let's knock over this fucked-up world,
where people are bought and sold!
Together with your friends, you'll make it to the end!
Here - you hear me? - our hearts beat as one!

Sing, my youth!
Sing, my youth!
Sing, my youth!
Youth and punk-rock!

Mental institutions won't keep us locked!
Our colors will not be smudged by gray!
These fucking army recruiters won't get us!
Our hearts' resonance will bring down the house!



The train is shivering with cold...
The morning is yawning in your ear...
Don't you cry, my dear youth!
Will we sink into the daily grind?
We can do so much more:
we just have to spread our wings!
We just have to shake off these cold shivers
before they put us
in a grave, as unfit,
written off, superfluous, unnecessary,
inadequate, out of style,
hopelessly frozen...
Sing, my poor youth!
Everything is bound to happen!
The universe will grant a miracle
to those whose hearts are not frozen yet!


----------



## T-Time (Jun 9, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I'm not interested in timing at all! I'm not a dealer, I always have stuff.))) The process is important to me! I'm researching and doing research in this direction! In addition, it is very interesting for me, I get real pleasure from this process !! It's not otherwise, Bro!)) And I can speed things up easily, but I do not need it ...


 I'm not up to date with Your thread. So what are Your goals ?


----------



## Sedan (Jun 11, 2018)

T-Time said:


> I'm not up to date with Your thread. So what are Your goals ?


First of all, you need to complete the installation of "SDU Pegas M" to perfection. There are a couple of things that I want to correct in a new cycle, in order to present it officially to the world in the final version.

The second point, I want to thoroughly study the culture and carry it to people in its pure form without commercial perversion.

I really like to watch the plants draw conclusions, analyze. sometimes I'm sad when my garden stops blooming, preparing for a harvest. And when I cut off plants, an incomprehensible emptiness forms within me. In me it is already so vvosels that it was not just part of life, but the meaning of life in fact!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Jun 22, 2018)

This is the control unit for "SD U Pegasus", in development. You still do not understand who are Russian?)))) Then look at what made the scoreboard))))))))


----------



## Sedan (Jun 22, 2018)

LED Fixture for Pegas, which was developed by us


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 22, 2018)

Sedan said:


> LED Fixture for Pegas, which was developed by us
> 
> View attachment 4154412 View attachment 4154413 View attachment 4154414


Why force the round shape? So hard to work with and fit into square rooms.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 23, 2018)

so that the light is at an equal distance for all parts of the working surface of the grid of a circular shape.

At the moment, sodium lamps are more adapted to the vertical method of cultivation, especially in Pegas. But somehow it would be foolish to use outdated technologies in a high-tech installation.

Therefore, it was decided to design the LED lamp, especially for installing the CDU Pegas. The problem is that with the same power consumption, the result was not a blister, and even better than a sodium lamp.

For this, we use only high-quality crystals in the luminaire. Russians have such a definition for LED lighting, as "honest watts."

What does this mean?

When you buy cheap LED lamps that consume, for example 400 watts, and you think that all these 400 watts will go exclusively to lighting your plants, then you are mistaken! As I said before, power (roughly speaking 400 watts) is divided into light and heat.

In cheap LED lamps with substandard crystals, most of the power (about 70%) is given to heat, taking away from the light. In quality crystals, only 20% takes heat.

Determine "honest watts" can only be an instrument that determines the index in micromoles. I'll tell you a secret: even in expensive LED lamps the figure is too high! Another important point in determining the quality of LED lamps: quality crystals are practically not heated (max 50 celsius), they do not need cooling! The more coolers you have on the LED lamp, the worse the crystals there, respectively, the greater part of the power goes into heat. Accordingly, a luminaire with substandard crystals, with a power consumption of 400 watts, produces a maximum of 150 "honest watts"

Our task in the LED lamp for installation: as close as possible "honest watts" to the consumed !!

What we do for this: we buy Osram diodes (one of the leading companies in the world for the production of LED diodes), using the device, we select the best quality diodes for installation, with the highest quality crystals. The efficiency of this lamp will be maximum!!

Another important point is that in soda lamps more than half of the spectra are not needed and are harmful to plants. These are the same "honest watts", only slightly different.,

What we do in our LED lamp: we with fanatical pedantry select the spectra that the plant needs - no more !! Thus, our lamp will only reproduce the lighting that plants need !!

So we solve the most global problem of installing the SDU Pegas - it's a high temperature !!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 23, 2018)

'Honest Watts' can also be called PAR Watts, short for Plant Active Radiation.

RIU is one of the best places to learn about and develop high quality agricultural LED lighting.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 23, 2018)

...yes, you're right, Bro, this is slang. I wanted to emphasize this phrase more precisely what I wrote above. Slang, as a rule, more brighter and more succinct describes the context. It's a pity that I do not know the American slang)))))) I would have made you laugh with the game of words, in Russian I get jostily sharp and relevant jokes ... digress))): 

so I got where I needed, my friend!

PS: But still the undisputed world leader in greenhouse lighting, is the company Phillips. Phillips diodes are the most expensive.)))) And the crystal manufacturers are also somewhat in Taiwan. Qualitative crystals buy from them the company Philips, Osram, etc., all the others go to China.)))


----------



## Sedan (Jun 23, 2018)

I read in Canada that the Senate finally allowed marijuana. I congratulate you, gentlemen! And I am sincerely glad that there is a country in the world where a minimum of dirt, beautiful nature and such opportunities are opened, which I only read in a fairy tale.


----------



## T-Time (Jun 23, 2018)

How are You going to determinate what spectrum plant need ? Following macree curve ?

Honest watts - sounds like efficiency to me 

Why not just go with what's already available and prooven like Samsung f series strips. Drive them soft and the problem You'll have in the tent will be getting heat back to the system.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 24, 2018)

T-Time said:


> How are You going to determinate what spectrum plant need ? Following macree curve ?
> 
> Honest watts - sounds like efficiency to me
> 
> Why not just go with what's already available and prooven like Samsung f series strips. Drive them soft and the problem You'll have in the tent will be getting heat back to the system.



To be honest, I have a very poor idea of electronics, I'm a builder by profession.
Mу Friend and partner graduated in the 1980s Kharkov Higher Military Flight Academy of Radioelectronics. On the level of training of specialists of this academy, you can judge by how Russian military aircraft fly.
My friend has been professionally engaged in radio electronics for 30 years. He regularly visits conferences of leading manufacturers of greenhouse lighting, which are regularly held in Moscow. Also this year he was invited to a conference to be held by Osram, in Moscow, in early July.
He tried many variants, he worked with diodes from different manufacturers, but he chose the Osram diodes, because considers them to be optimal in terms of price / quality. In addition, Samsung diodes have a larger size, and for this we need to redesign the design matrix, this is not necessary, these diodes are no better, and give too much white spectrum, and this is a vega.

When you have been trying to improve something for so long, tables are no longer needed))) They have long been in the past .. in school.))) Now everything is done for the most part by experience! In each lamp we try to bring something new. We send it to the customer, and in the future, I help him to conduct a cycle, and very carefully observe the development of his plants.

At us the phrase "honest watts" has begun since when manufacturers of LED lamps began to specify in the luminaire specification, power consumption, as allocated, and this is "dishonest")))))


----------



## Sedan (Jun 24, 2018)

The work of my friend from Moscow


----------



## T-Time (Jun 24, 2018)

Sedan said:


> To be honest, I have a very poor idea of electronics, I'm a builder by profession.
> Mу Friend and partner graduated in the 1980s Kharkov Higher Military Flight Academy of Radioelectronics. On the level of training of specialists of this academy, you can judge by how Russian military aircraft fly.
> My friend has been professionally engaged in radio electronics for 30 years. He regularly visits conferences of leading manufacturers of greenhouse lighting, which are regularly held in Moscow. Also this year he was invited to a conference to be held by Osram, in Moscow, in early July.
> He tried many variants, he worked with diodes from different manufacturers, but he chose the Osram diodes, because considers them to be optimal in terms of price / quality. In addition, Samsung diodes have a larger size, and for this we need to redesign the design matrix, this is not necessary, these diodes are no better, and give too much white spectrum, and this is a vega.
> ...


Sounds like You are a good team. You taking care of the plants and Your partner, the technology part.
I hope everything will work out great for You. What are You shooting for in terms of the honest watts for the Pegasus ? 
How tall will that heatsing/light fixture will be ? 
Are You planning to cool it from the bottom ? 
Using readily available meanwell drivers ? 

Sorry for all the questions. I understand You are planning business out of that so if You don't want to share the info I fully understand  
I am not interested in steeling or copying Your setup. Just generally interested in the new stuff


----------



## Sedan (Jun 24, 2018)

I now ordered a master lamp equivalent to 400 watts (honest) sodium lamp Phillips Green Power (this is one of the best, if not the best lamp.) As I said earlier, I want to compare visually and show everyone what is better actually. At the top there is LED, the bottom is sodium

As I said, our LED lamps are not heated and do not need cooling


The temperature in the room is 25 degrees Celsius, near the lamp, as we see 37.
The installation will unambiguously be ventilated and cooled uniquely, only this will be regulated by the automatics so that the soil has 18-20 celsius, at the top 25.

yes, cold air will be fed from below

the last question, please clarify, I did not understand what "meanwell drivers"

PS: No regrets, Bro! I will answer all your questions! The American dream with me is not on the way.)))


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 24, 2018)

Meanwell is a brand, a driver manufacturer. I use them. They are expensive but high quality and provide efficient performance.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 25, 2018)

As I said earlier, I just started to delve into this aspect recently, so of course I do not know anything. No, I have not heard about such a company, I will ask professional advice from my friend and tell you his opinion about the products of this company. I google- in Ukraine there is an official representative of this company.

In China, on the ALI, we order only the accessories for power supplies in order to reduce the total amount of the product. We also make the housing for the power supplies ourselves. This is how our luminaire looks, under the horizontal method of cultivation. As you can see, there is not one cooler for cooling the matrix, respectively, the diodes are of high quality.

   View attachment 4155737

Works 100%.

Do not need any boxes of refractory materials))) with fans, like Carlson, from the tale of the Swedish writer Astrid Lindgren.))) Carlson lived on the roof, he had a fan on his back, but not to cool the matrix, with the help of this fan, he flew like a helicopter.))))


----------



## Sedan (Jun 25, 2018)

honest 600 watts


----------



## Sedan (Jun 25, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Meanwell is a brand, a driver manufacturer. I use them. They are expensive but high quality and provide efficient performance.


Answer: 

"There is nothing to say, Minvel - and in Africa Minwell.***
The famous brand. Reliable, it costs 30% more for the promoted brand.
Looked at the end of last year, intently. There was an option of supplying a lamp to America with Minwell. 
I figured out how to not bring them to Russia back and forth, but to buy them on the spot, and screw it there to the lamp in the fitted places ..
Me and my Chinese are satisfied. And for accessibility, and as easy as possible to adjust to their desires. " the end of the quote ..

*** Russian slang, emphasizes the originality and fame of the product, that even if it is sent to the edge of the world, then there also perfectly know its qualities.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 26, 2018)

*Перезагрузка (reboot)*


----------



## Sedan (Jun 28, 2018)

the manufacture of an experienced lamp for Pegasus continues. Now, from the drawings, we switched to practice.


----------



## T-Time (Jun 28, 2018)

You want to trap the heat inside ? Why not cut out the hole in the centre ?


----------



## Sedan (Jun 28, 2018)

T-Time said:


> You want to trap the heat inside ? Why not cut out the hole in the centre ?


You are already the second person who is interested in this moment for today. The Russians were also interested. No, Bro, there everything is calculated ... a bit of physics)), enough of these cavities are enough for cooling, more is not needed .. Also already tested.
A drill inside the hole, it's quite easy for us)))

The fins of the radiator at the back of the lamp are made in order for the air to pass between them and cool only them! Cool the rest of the circle in a wrong way!


----------



## T-Time (Jun 28, 2018)

Sedan said:


> You are already the second person who is interested in this moment for today. The Russians were also interested. No, Bro, there everything is calculated ... a bit of physics)), enough of these cavities are enough for cooling, more is not needed .. Also already tested.
> A drill inside the hole, it's quite easy for us)))


Good good. Just asking 
What's the timeline to finish the project ?


----------



## Sedan (Jun 28, 2018)

T-Time said:


> Good good. Just asking
> What's the timeline to finish the project ?


Bro, I'm ashamed to admit.)))) I would have finished a week later upgrading. Everything depends on financing the project. And this stretches for months.))) .. maybe even years ...

As the Russians say, "break through!")))

PS And you thought why I always had such a long vega))) Now do you understand?))))


----------



## T-Time (Jun 28, 2018)

I understand everything


----------



## Sedan (Jun 28, 2018)

T-Time said:


> I understand everything


----------



## Sedan (Jul 2, 2018)

*Last of the Heroes*

The night is short, the goal is far off;
How often you feel thirsty at night!
You go into the kitchen,
But the water here is bitter.
You can't sleep here,
And you don't want to live here.

Good morning, last of the heroes!
Good morning to you and your kind!
Good morning, last of the heroes,
Hello, last of the heroes!

You wanted to be alone, but the feeling soon passed;
You wanted to be alone, but could not be alone.
Your burden is light, but your arm is losing feeling,
And you greet the dawn playing 'The Fool'.


In the morning you try to get out of there fast;
The telephone call seems to give the command: "Charge!"
You're going to a place where you don't want to go;
You're going there, but there no-one's waiting for you!

Good morning, last of the heroes!
Good morning to you and your kind!!!!

1982






the government tried to hide the funeral-they did not succeed

at 2:35 min. video look at how the Soviet police behave, those "villains" that they wanted to conquer the whole world))) EMPIRE OF EVIL)))))))))))))) you see they have weapons, which they humiliate?))) it is not!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 5, 2018)

Manufacturing *"SDU Pegas M"* with their own hands step by step.

   

The work of my friend and student from Moscow. The guy does not have any special building skills, except my advice. The basis ordered at the factory. His Pegas will be equipped with exactly the lamp that I showed above.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 5, 2018)

*I bought biostimulators of English production, tried them on plants ...

 

A day after watering plants with biostimulators, they clearly changed visually. The color of the leaf became deeper and more saturated, and growth was observed, especially large burdocks added! This is for all with the fact that the installation is now about 30 degrees ........ conditioner now I'm cooling myself)))

 

The fishing rod rises, already the plant has passed for 40 centimeters at the withers, which was planned for us, to grow to the top of the working surface of the grid, as soon as possible.

 

to be continued...*


----------



## Sedan (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Jul 11, 2018)

I like your designs. Here in the West we get too carried away with features and forget that an important consideration is cost. Lower cost is always better than more expensive for the same results!


----------



## gr865 (Jul 11, 2018)

Been considering this design for a while now, actually submitted a design to an LED company, they shot it down.
Just waiting for them to introduce it to the market, then I got them.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 12, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Been considering this design for a while now, actually submitted a design to an LED company, they shot it down.
> Just waiting for them to introduce it to the market, then I got them.


Honestly, I don't think round LED lights are the best answer to the problem.

I tried it and I found that round racks didn't play well in square rooms.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 12, 2018)

I repeat, the lamp above, it's a lamp for Pegasus from Moscow. My lamp will be short and illuminate the top of the unit. It will replace Philips Green Power 400. At the bottom, there remains the lamp Philips GreenPower 600! My cycle will be experimental, for a clear and clear understanding and comparison of high-quality sodium lamps Philips Green Power and high-quality LED dies of the brand OSRAM.

I myself am interested very much)))


----------



## Sedan (Jul 12, 2018)

No comments


----------



## Sedan (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Frajola (Jul 19, 2018)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4167588 View attachment 4167589 View attachment 4167590 View attachment 4167591


5 plants? wow


----------



## gr865 (Jul 19, 2018)

I count 6, there is one at the very front.
And your running a 600 and 400 stacked HPS.
Cool


----------



## Sedan (Jul 23, 2018)

Frajola said:


> 5 plants? wow


Yes, Bro, mr. GR is right, there are five plants in the installation, and one that occupies the inspection opening !!



gr865 said:


> I count 6, there is one at the very front.
> And your running a 600 and 400 stacked HPS.
> Cool


Hi, Братан!
Have you already taken off your harvest?


----------



## Sedan (Jul 23, 2018)

I broke my head long ago about the angle of the hard ark of the new, crumbled in spirit from scaring the dead,
They drove a ram into my cage and proskvozilo soul, withering in the dust I, in wounds, in spitting.
Here on the bridge at the edge of the abyss, I mend my loins, I swallow the air that has been diluted with benz,
Paly on the sides in the ranks of the dumb druzhina, drove into the waste of waste, the sun I pray we leave to us.
And the world beats the drum and pours sparks into mugs, the currency is tired, that's the story for a long time.
In a smoky coat, in the ruins of mourning promises, drawn by vomputations, I search for a profiled cartridge.
My autumn breathes into my face, my ears and eyes are closed, and not a beggar is simple,
I swallow yellow drooling, burnt everyday life, but all around me I see everything and I hear, my partner.
Tell us, what's the point, if you have money for cartridges, there's a bit of food for food, too,
Somewhere maybe, but we do not see or forgot us people, as it were so to us to become muddied, to have dinner and fall asleep.
The drowsiness of the dilapidated eye sockets, where drowsiness, a measured nervous process as a coma.
Monotonously, roses bloom, the crown settles.
The bones are not yet bitten in the hands, the nails are young, only the earth does not carry much
Their tracks will be replaced, sanded with sand, flowers for names, here com.
And I'm here to stay, I'm one of the millions who banned the bans
Confused in the arrows among the intimidated locks, pinched by the squirrel, I long ago saw the light.
Tasted like an adult donut, saw tears wipe Mama like
Halls of court, cash and food, who, blah, in the answer for the boys, what is there dying from the tube, eh?
I do not understand all the precons, can one also believe purely as icons to me in the ass?
Is it true that I was sinful that I did not fall like that in my legs, did not beat my forehead?
That I believed in the temple, not in them? A miserable ragged world.
I do not shy, bro, or maybe you're smarter, tell me how to live in the world of adult barbers?
Prosvyati Emelyu, which is now harder: how to spend on Christmas Eve or the child to baptize without money?
And destined to remain silent, do not disturb so that the owners of the lord's shoulder, the white noblemen of the noble
In addition to the Hippocratic oath, we will be asked to go to x * y, if we do not put the numbers in the paw.
And this glitches or I see? How to milk the Aesculapius grandfathers, old women immobilized.
It's not funny, my dear, it's not "Interns", shame is exorbitant! Oh, s-ka, I hate you all ...
Well, that we're the grandfather of a brave cockade, surprised that there is no victory? Today the swastika on the desks
I myself, I hardly lied to you, today we do not have medals for pawnshops - for pawnshops.
And this is a brief priming, you raise the right to raise your eyebrows, think: "Nagakkal, like a dog!"
I cried here with the additive, at once and about everything, yes, even though so! The main thing is that the dog is a double dressing.
My time will go away, if it is, in general, because sometimes I do not understand just live here why,
But if there is love and light, which is not enough, then in the name of such a drag on life a gray cross for the honor.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm not looking for easy ways, my head is full of ideas, I throw garbage collected in trash for another day! My words may disturb you, and I very much hope that my words are not empty, among the losses you start to think-what kind of imposed mentality is that ?? !! HEY!! Thought flew, time flew, my life was risky, but without profit, I saw many people, many reptiles, I gave a lot to them in vain, ... all fucked .. where and in what is my beginning ?? !! Where's my luck ?? !! Which berth is it ?? !! I want to believe that it will be the way I believed that fear is ashes, it will be blown away by the wind, something in me has settled in the depths ... and fuck, fuck me nerves ....

The bells rang, the sadness dripped with tears and rain, an evening fell on my shoulders, and let it not last forever .......
is sung in this song ... my faith will not stumble or fall, I will not fight like a fish ice, I will live as long as my soul lives, I will create as long as my soul sings .. this is the end of the song ...







we will continue later, do not turn off ...


----------



## Sedan (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 30, 2018)

I do not upload photos, only three and that's all! Help please, guys!


----------



## T-Time (Jul 30, 2018)

Maybe they are bigger then 10 mb ?

Plants are looking mint


----------



## Sedan (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks bro! Yes, you're right ... that was one photo .. she did not boot !! The whole reason is that I recently installed the Windows operating system 10, and in it, for some reason an application for photo views is not attached, by default opens through the Paint.) Now downloaded the application, now, with your help, I'll figure it out, Братан!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 30, 2018)

That's your problem; you used Microsoft.


----------



## T-Time (Jul 30, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> That's your problem; you used Microsoft.


Not everyone can afford not to have those problems  
I've tried to come back to Mac OS with hackintosh and didnt find it that great either (high sierra). They all have their own flaws and windows is closing the gap with each generation but I agree that mac is still better. But the pricetag tho...


----------



## Sedan (Jul 30, 2018)

then it's time to tell you one more aspect of Russian life: in our country no one uses licensed software, media, audio files on CD and other media!

For home use, we all use pirated products, because no one can afford to buy, according to our standards, for rabid money, some software for Tamagotchi, so the government closes the eyes of this ugliness!

For businesses and offices, it is more difficult, but possible.)) There is such a service, the department of investigation of economic crimes. This public service in itself is an economic crime, however, they go to offices and check software.

When I registered my construction company in early 2000 and got a license, then I rented an office .. It all started! From the very beginning of the work, as a watering-hole went coyotes to my office! This is the fire department, the tax service, sanepidemstantsiya, .... service for tracing economic crimes !!!))

The latter found in my office an unlicensed program. They threatened to arrest me with property .... I had to give them $ 200. The next time I was smarter, I hired a hacker, he made me a lock to get to these programs pirated, I had to break into a lot of passwords. How they did not try, when they came next time, they did not break the defense! ))) My hacker was wiser than them !!)))

But this is the simplest thing that can be ... From these services, as the tax inspection can not hide, they have to pay bribes .. They go-you pay .. others go-you pay-it's a system we have, because taxes so predatory that if you pay them, you'll go broke right away, no one will pay taxes officially!

We do not have any other software support, except for the products of the old Bill-merchant by the air)) All pirate programs are made only for Microsoft .. There are Linux and so on .. but they are not running.
I've downloaded my favorite game on the torrent tracker, it's free absolutely-run-play ... only on the network can not.

 

As for movies and other things, as soon as they go to the rental, they immediately on this day appear on the Internet in a format reshuffled by an amateur camera in the Cinema. And when they go to the DVD officially, immediately a copy appears on the Internet in the HD.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 30, 2018)

And here's what I would like to add, on pirated sites, where you can watch the movie for free, you need to watch the commercial before the movie ... Now, carefully business in Russian!))) Advertising videos are just as accurate as on state television .)))) Now calculate what profits bring pirate sites, if the state. tv "Inter", this ads will cost to run, per month ... let's say this: about 100 000 $ !! Pirate sites are very much in Russia and Ukraine! Who owns these resources and who receives mega-profits from illegal activities? !! You are right, my friends! Those who later turn a blind eye to the fact that the people use pirated products! Otherwise, why would they need these sites !!)))) So we are in the country! The government deliberately creates conditions for people to break the law, and they, like the authorities, then blackmail people with jail or a fine to make a profit. They create conditions for people to not pay money to their right-holders for their work, but to the state!

This is the same scheme as with commercial banks, people become hostages, you can say, slaves of the state for life-they even if they do nothing, still have to !! At least for rent, gas, electricity, etc. can pay no more than 20% of the population - the rest do not have enough salary!

They owe the state, they are horrified that their government will take away the apartment for the non-payment of rent !!! Their fear can be easily manipulated as a puppet !!

On the police, I am silent.))) I will say one thing-Alphonse Capone angel in comparison with any .. hear-anyone! chief of the district police department of my city.

Next time I will talk about the medical service of our country)) The film "Doctor Lecturer and Lambs", which for some reason or other are silent))), will seem to you a comedy film, after my story)))

PS: I have no idea what an idiot it occurred to write this script for the movie "The Silence of the Lambs." You imagine what a pervert and maniac in the depths of his soul !!!! ??? Why poison people with such abomination! And how can an actor get mega poplar for this movie !! ?? My friends, in my opinion, this is not a film, but delirium of the implanted !! The whole movie is bullied and tortured by people-it's just unbearable to watch it !!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 30, 2018)

I respect the work of the American director with the Slavic roots of Roman Polanski. His two films "Ghost" and "Ninth Gate" I review from time to time with pleasure! Many do not understand the depth of the meaning of the films to the end, but these are their problems !! And I see that he shows the wrong side of this world philosophically! I'm sure that the impetus for his insight was the US bail from justice "and resentment on the sitem, otherwise he would make films such as" The Silence of the Lambs "and the" Jeepscriptor "... After all, in fact, he is also to blame, like Mike Tyson , which became unsuitable and disturbed .., to some Don King ... He was put in jail for what he was doing the same as what the whole Beverly Hills is doing.)))))) I'm sure that the impetus for his insight was the US bail from justice "and resentment on the sitem, otherwise he would make films such as" The Silence of the Lambs "and the" Jeepscriptor "... After all, in fact, he is also to blame, like Mike Tyson , which became unsuitable and disturbed .., to some Don King ... He was put in jail for what he was doing the same as what the whole Beverly Hills is doing.)))))) He would look like an innocent virgin in comparison with those perverted producers, editors and even all carrion scented powder ... He's a great athlete !!! I would have dreamed of his fight with Klitschko !! And his talents were ruined by bitches!


----------



## T-Time (Jul 30, 2018)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_Polanski_sexual_abuse_case


----------



## Sedan (Jul 30, 2018)

T-Time said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_Polanski_sexual_abuse_case





Sedan said:


> *He was put in jail for what he was doing the same as what the whole Beverly Hills is doing.))))))* He would look like an innocent virgin in comparison with those perverted producers, editors* and even all carrion scented powder* ... He's a great athlete !!! I would have dreamed of his fight with Klitschko !! And his talents were ruined by bitches!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 30, 2018)

I studied the incident with Roman Polanski, I'm familiar with his fate, this is one of my favorite directors, as well as Tyson, one of my favorite athletes, he was my idol as a child !!! 

Also Igor Belanov was my childhood idol ...


----------



## Sedan (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 30, 2018)

I lost my virginity very early to the girl then it was 14 me too, she still wanted! I need to flee to France ?!))))


she was no longer a virgin, but I would not have proved it in court if she had applied to the police! Those who are in bed with fans of thrills and drugs, clearly do not lead a moral life! Where did they meet with Roman- in the library ??? maybe in ballet? NO- they met in a depraved society, where she got, after watching the fucking Hollywood movies and wanting money and buzz! It does not matter what price, she all the same, she's the whole world at her feet !!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm still amused by the fact that Barack Obama admitted that in his childhood he smoked marijuana !!! I do not know how you are, but in our legal language, this is called "turnout with confession." He did it with witnesses from all over the world !!!! This article is the same in the Criminal Procedural Code of Ukraine !!!! This is due to the SOFTENING OF THE TERM OF CONCLUSION !!! But no laughing and no ovations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He puts people in jail, but says he himself is the same !!! He's a shit !! He does not know how guys are suffering for nothing !! The sound of what he did !! Now he's laughing at something he did not say !! One of you go to the police and admit that you smoked and kept marijuana !!In the state where Barak lived then, an unfortunate Afro from a poor African family)))))))))))))))), what will the police do to you ?? !!!

I'm confident that Barak used cocaine !!!! his appearance says this !! We have many politicians for coco !! I can see it in their eyes, I've seen a lot of those eyes!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 30, 2018)

I love this movie, I reviewed it a hundred times...


----------



## Sedan (Jul 30, 2018)

Could I be Barack Obama? at least for a couple of minutes?)))) I was a child under LSD met in my apartment .. you know who? the devil himself in the flesh))) I was so scared that I wonder how I did not croak))) or did not describe then .. so I was scared!))) This was one of the worst bad trips in my life.)) After this case, I did not use any more hallucinogens !! 

... I'm waiting for a laugh and an ovation)))


----------



## Sedan (Jul 31, 2018)

*The technology of "fishing rods" in the "SDU Pegas M" works a hundred percent !! The plant, as we want it, grows upward with a fishing rod. Already its height reached 70 centimeters.

 

to be continued....

*


----------



## Sedan (Jul 31, 2018)

*but this is already the manufacture of my lamp for Pegasus .. Everything is very slow, you know, but still confidently moving forward!*
*
 *


----------



## Sedan (Aug 3, 2018)

Remember,
Portion of the first will be created languages
flame
It is on your stony ground
If you do not strangle cough,
Then remembering will my handwriting.
For someone it will be the ball is over.
Pack of bitches choking in the dust.
Pack of bitches hounds.
Hey! Yow! On a bench spare
March, In turn.
Or gray of his mouth shut.
Vobschem " go in peace,
But stay on the alert.
Waves of ether instantly detect the
The Condor дилогила
Do you have to 46 seconds
And I don't want any broken piggy banks
Or heads
For you I UFO zone, Northern swamp zombies.
Standard bomb
The microphone is not waiting for the bell,
When does the patterns of fire
Let me I smoke dope ,
Let my rap come up to you,
Like the incredible ears.
Let it be, or club,
Or, in the labyrinth of streets,
Accelerate your pulse pack trained
the bullets.
Let in the hands of even a pen,
Night at the risk drops of wax,
Do not think of yourself first.
Any of our sketches already is
the masterpiece.
But do not give yet for this Oscar or millions of
the Euro.
You just SCALOP sulphuric acid.
Late to back out now.
The door in the morning."
The air of nightmare gets you in
nostrils.
The furnace.
Thousands of fires - a sector of Inferno.
Age of flaming lines . Know that Patrick and
Herman.
Паутиний the cake. Com nerves.
The red gamma Bohemia.
HEY! - Hey!
And brothels.
From rising temperature and body**** as in
the furnace,
And muzzle.
In the underground boiler rooms, bouncers year for
year
Bear defeat
And then**** **** item
White as powder
Poisonous time drove you into the corner ,
Each of my second -
One of the practices Voodoo.
Hundreds turn to ashes**** .
Let me I smoke dope ,
Let my rap come up to you,
Like the incredible ears.
Let it be, or club,
Or, in the labyrinth of streets,
Accelerate your pulse pack trained
the bullets.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 7, 2018)

*"On the Western Front without Change." Now I have overcome another vital problem serious. Thank God, everything turned out ... 
        



Now I'm concentrating on plants, the sequel will follow very soon ....
*


----------



## Sedan (Aug 7, 2018)

My lamp is not yet ready! But nevertheless I will show you our product, especially for the "CDU Pegas", and how it works:


----------



## Sedan (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 7, 2018)

Sedan said:


> My lamp is not yet ready! But nevertheless I will show you our product, especially for the "CDU Pegas", and how it works:
> 
> View attachment 4177271 View attachment 4177272 View attachment 4177273 View attachment 4177274 View attachment 4177275


I'm very interested in what you are developing. What else can you tell me about that light?


----------



## Sedan (Aug 7, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I'm very interested in what you are developing. What else can you tell me about that light?


Do you want me to tell you more about these lamps? This is easy to do: the lamps are still experienced, out of the bag of their "Sedan Co.". Directly, by the manufacture and design of lamps according to my designs, the highest level expert is engaged. In the 80's he graduated from the Kharkov Higher Flight Military Academy of Radio Electronics. I will remind you that in Kharkov, my native city, at secret factories "Hartron", "Proton" and so on .. electronics was created to fly into space, for example, for Gagarin's flight! The level of training of specialists does not require analysis - it was better then at that time than in the USA !! 

And what is most important, it all happened with a minimum, by your standards, financing! What we want to recreate now is the legacy of Russian minds, such as Lomonosov, Sikorsky, Korolev, Kurchatov, Landau ... etc. What will come of this, I'm sure, will amaze everyone !!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Frajola (Aug 8, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Do you want me to tell you more about these lamps? This is easy to do: the lamps are still experienced, out of the bag of their "Sedan Co.". Directly, by the manufacture and design of lamps according to my designs, the highest level expert is engaged. In the 80's he graduated from the Kharkov Higher Flight Military Academy of Radio Electronics. I will remind you that in Kharkov, my native city, at secret factories "Hartron", "Proton" and so on .. electronics was created to fly into space, for example, for Gagarin's flight! The level of training of specialists does not require analysis - it was better then at that time than in the USA !!
> 
> And what is most important, it all happened with a minimum, by your standards, financing! What we want to recreate now is the legacy of Russian minds, such as Lomonosov, Sikorsky, Korolev, Kurchatov, Landau ... etc. What will come of this, I'm sure, will amaze everyone !!



"I knew that bullet was coming , lol."


----------



## Frajola (Aug 8, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *"On the Western Front without Change." Now I have overcome another vital problem serious. Thank God, everything turned out ...
> View attachment 4177263 View attachment 4177264 View attachment 4177265 View attachment 4177266 View attachment 4177267 View attachment 4177268 View attachment 4177269 View attachment 4177270
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like the diameter was reduced, is that right?


----------



## Frajola (Aug 8, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Could I be Barack Obama? at least for a couple of minutes?)))) I was a child under LSD met in my apartment .. you know who? the devil himself in the flesh))) I was so scared that I wonder how I did not croak))) or did not describe then .. so I was scared!))) This was one of the worst bad trips in my life.)) After this case, I did not use any more hallucinogens !!
> 
> ... I'm waiting for a laugh and an ovation)))


do not use that shit no more dude, please don't.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 9, 2018)

Frajola said:


> it looks like the diameter was reduced, is that right?


No, it seems so because the plants are not attracted to the grid. I did not do this in order not to subject plants to stress, so that they grow without delay. Also, I have not broken off the leaves yet ..



Frajola said:


> do not use that shit no more dude, please don't.


This was the first and last time I used lysergic acid. I can not use hallucinogens a priori, because I have a very full imagination and extremely inflamed psyche.))

In the beginning, a clear 3D model appeared in front of me. The model was in color, scrolled, as in the mobile phone option, depending on what area I want to study. It was a model of ... life.))))

I scrolled options to the position of "truth of life"))))) I saw it when I saw that it was displayed! The meaning of life, for me, became clear, as the theorem of Pythagoras.)) I immediately wondered: How did I not understand this before ?? !! It's so easy !! The next moment, common sense took over me ... I said to myself: Stop !! There is no such thing that from some medical product, a person would immediately understand the essence of life! Nonsense!! But I was very interested in what this all means, and I began to delve into the option of "meaning of life." It seemed like a hand out, and everything will become clear .. no)). This option began to enter me in such a jungle of consciousness that at one point I felt that my head was boiling and I began to lose control of the situation. At that moment, the Devil himself appeared !!))) I did not experience such fear in my life, although I saw a lot.)) I read about Dr. Leary and his experiments on volunteer students. I heard that later, lysergic acid was tried to be used in psychiatry, to cure schizophrenia. I also read Carlos Kstanad and his Don Juan)), which flew under the mescaline into other worlds and nobody can find him until now.))) But I only had one time to accurately understand that all this is nothing more than an illusion of insight or cure, and it can not lead to anything positive or productive !! At us many at forums in Russia eat mushrooms, I saw some people which after the use "have begun to see", have taken offense at all for some reason and disappeared (disappear in other worlds). I'm against the use of hallucinogens, but I can not prove it to anyone, many of my friends eat mushrooms, I do not want to quarrel with them.))


----------



## Frajola (Aug 9, 2018)

Sedan said:


> No, it seems so because the plants are not attracted to the grid. I did not do this in order not to subject plants to stress, so that they grow without delay. Also, I have not broken off the leaves yet ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....no one else could delineate that better than you , thank you, as I already knew . Long ago 3 examples of tragic endings, happened in my home town, due the use of this substances one pf then was a death by murder between siblings,sad.
Like you sad when you " lose control of the situation" the " situation " is life itself , same happens with other демонічні речовини, which are leaving a path of social, economic, and sadly an called " opioid generation" who are the orphans behind, as a legacy.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 10, 2018)

Frajola said:


> ....no one else could delineate that better than you , thank you, as I already knew . Long ago 3 examples of tragic endings, happened in my home town, due the use of this substances one pf then was a death by murder between siblings,sad.
> Like you sad when you " lose control of the situation" the " situation " is life itself , same happens with other демонічні речовини, which are leaving a path of social, economic, and sadly an called " opioid generation" who are the orphans behind, as a legacy.


yes, you are absolutely right, this is the product of the devil. I do not remember if I told, but literally this winter, died of an overdose, my childhood friend who lived in the neighborhood. He left two small children, social services took the children to the orphanage, his wife now serves truckers on the road for a dose.

It does sound paradoxical, but all this horror began with the collapse of the USSR in the early 90s, when "democracy" and "freedom" came. People immediately began to do what they want, and not what they need to do in this life. After the films went, where it was clearly shown how to live "right", in a "democratic" country! These films, apart from violence, drugs and sex and weapons, nothing more! As a result, the country was overwhelmed by a wave of crime, prostitution and drug addiction. And when it mixes in the blood of a crazy Russian savage, then this is really a devilish mixture !! I would not say this with confidence if I myself did not get into this trap !! As a result, my life was maimed, I went the wrong way, which brought me a lot of pain, suffering, and that the most uncomplicated .. this expectation ... the agonizing expectation of awesome suspense. It's like living your whole life in fear for your future and the future of your loved ones!


now more specifically: in 90X- it was my favorite movie !!!






I was then 20 years old, my head was empty, I filled it with what I liked then! What do you think happened next with me ?? !!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 10, 2018)

Wise Joseph, as he was then called))), knew all this even then !! He found in the country great minds who wanted to live for themselves and their own good and did not want to work, shut them in prison, imported all necessary equipment and laboratories into prison, and forced the herd to work for the good of the country.

Such a prison-type laboratory was called "Sharashka". Out of these sharashkas came out neither one nor two Nobel laureates and world celebrities. He forced them to reveal all their talents. One of them is Alexander Solzhenitsyn, who fled the country, began to water Russia with dirt in Europe and America, for which he received the Nobel Prize.

This is one side of the coin .. the other is less pleasant - in order to keep people from vices and lust, Stalin used unprecedented brutality, otherwise, he would not keep people in pursuit of pleasures when it was necessary to raise the country from ruins for FREE !! If he did not then, the whole of Europe would now speak German!

If I went back to 95, and I would have the choice-to live life, how I live it now or "Sharashka." Just do not be surprised, I would choose "Sharashka". Money is garbage, memory and gratitude of people is the HIGHEST Reward !!!

Tsar Peter, was even more cruel than Stalin is a fact !! There is such a city in Russia - St. Petersburg! Peter for Russian SAINT-you hear, it's not a joke !! Once more, he was more cruel than Joseph Stalin! The city of St. Petersburg is built on the bones of peasant slaves, who died from overwork! Tens of thousands of slaves were dying, he brought in new ones !!




His horse is trampling a snake !! The snake symbolizes dullness and vices! 

Peter personally participated in the torture of officials for taking bribes! He could execute anyone for a bribe, even a friend or a son !!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 10, 2018)

There was such a Swedish king once Кarl 12, he kept the whole Northern Europe in fear, until he decided to take Moscow.))) Then something strange began again.))) Near Poltava (150 km from me). Charles collided with the army of Peter ... Miraculously he managed to escape and not be captured. The army of Shvets was defeated. The dominance of Sweden in Europe is over. Another interesting fact, listen: even then Hetman Mazepa (governor of Ukraine) went over to Karl's side in order to leave Russia and become the king of Ukraine. He also fled with Кarl to Sweden, as did Benderа to Germany with the Nazis in the 44th. Now Benderа and Mazepa national heroes of Ukraine, but as for me it's avid cowards and traitors!

and now again deja vu)))) and again rewrite the story))) again new heroes, they are called "Heavenly Hundred" are those people who died on Maidan, and these were just mercenaries, but not patriots!

the guys who died defending the Donetsk airport, these are real heroes and Ukrainian patriots, it was like Stalingrad, when they were constantly bombed and attacked by Russian special forces, they kept! It's a pity that these guys died FOR ANYTHING !! For someone's dirty commercial interests!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 11, 2018)

No comments


----------



## Sedan (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2018)

The opportunities of freedom are taken for granted by too many and used to benefit others far too seldomly.

Eventually freedom itself suffers.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 12, 2018)

I recently watched a new film of German production, he called "Babylon-Berlin". The film tells about the peak of the Cold War. The main character is the Stasi agent (Secret Service of the GDR.)






He was sent to West Berlin to carry out espionage activities. I was amused by the fact that the filmmakers make the protagonist compassionate.)) And it clearly shows the intentions of the Americans, who do not care that at the beginning of a real war, the FRG will suffer first. The government of Germany tries to explain this to the representative of the American government. Americans do not give a damn, they do not pay attention to Germany, and continue to deploy the Rocket installations on their territory. The German says, they'll ravage us, and you'll hide behind the ocean! The American begins to arrogantly threaten!

So, at the beginning of the film, when the agent arrived in West Berlin, he met with a resident who taught him how to live in a capitalist society. He said, Western democracy is when everyone does not care about each other, and when it is absolutely not important to a person what is happening around, the main thing is that everything should be normal for him! Everything is normal until the time when this person is in trouble in life, and then he begins to understand exactly what is democracy !! When asked for in garbage and no one needs, no one will help and will not support, even close ones !! And what kind of democracy is this ?? !! ?? When, if you are strong, you are absolutely unpunished, you can humiliate the weak !!

***********************************************

you probably think that the ancestor of electronic music was Elvis Presley?))) No, you are mistaken, the creator of the first electronic musical instrument was Russian!

***********************************************


Now back to history! Imagine a kind of democratic person who, at a time when his country and nation is on the brink of extinction from hunger, and he himself, can help a lot, so that this does not happen !!

But this man flies to America for money and a luxurious life !! Now carefully-quote from Wikipedia:

"Theremin abruptly returned to the Soviet Union in 1938. At the time, the reasons for his return were unclear; some claimed that he was simply homesick, while others believed that he had been kidnapped by Soviet officials. Beryl Campbell, one of Theremin's dancers, said his wife Lavinia "called to say that he had been kidnapped from his studio" and that "some Russians had come in" and that she felt that he was going to be spirited out of the country.[40]

Many years later, it was revealed that Theremin had returned to his native land due to tax and financial difficulties in the United States."

primary source

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Léon_Theremin

Now imagine and put yourself in the place of the leader of the country that sleeps two hours a day, works in his Kremlin office, meets people, tries to somehow level the situation in the country!! 

Historical reference:

"On the night of September 4 to September 5, 1943, three metropolitans of the Russian Orthodox Church were summoned to the Joseph Stalin in the Kremlin. The result of this historic meeting was the election of a new Patriarch, the re-creation of spiritual schools in the Soviet Union and the amnesty of a number of convicted priests."

Once again, what would the head of this country do with such a "democratic citizen" ?? !! ... you are right))) .. only
"Sharashka" - nothing else !!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 12, 2018)

transfer


----------



## Sedan (Aug 12, 2018)

again)))






Our town is divided by a river,
Its very different shores.
I live on one, well, you - on the other,
On the high bank, on the steep.
I live on one, well, you - on the other,
On the high bank, on the steep.
Spring what turned out,
What days have come.
Why are you offended?
Why did we break up?
Spring what turned out,
What days have come.
Why are you offended?
Why did we break up?

Leaves the fallen river will carry,
And then an ice drift will pass through it.
Again in a clean river your house will be reflected
On the high bank, on the steep.
Again in a clean river your house will be reflected
On the high bank, on the steep.
All the flowers in my garden will break,
On the ferry I'll swim to you.
And with you together we live all our lives
On the high bank, on the steep.
And with you together we live all our lives
On the high bank, on the steep.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Aug 12, 2018)

where we are not, everything is different


----------



## Sedan (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Frajola (Aug 12, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> The opportunities of freedom are taken for granted by too many and used to benefit others far too seldomly.
> 
> Eventually freedom itself suffers.


should be that called kind of , predatory corporatism?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 13, 2018)

Frajola said:


> should be that called kind of , predatory corporatism?


That's an excellent term for it.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 14, 2018)

Привет, Братва!!






Here is another of our lamps, which soon will again go to Moscow. This lamp at the request of the client, solely for flowering. You see, the obvious predominance of the red



you ask probably, why all the time in Moscow?))) It's easy to explain: if you take the Moscow region and the rest of Russia separately, it's safe to say that more money is concentrated in the Moscow region than in the rest of Russia. Muscovites refer to the rest of the inhabitants of Russia, as to the inhabitants of the village.))) In the Moscow region, along with illegal migrants, many residents live, as in Ukraine! Moscow is essentially a separate state .. more precisely, the kingdom)))


----------



## Sedan (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Aug 14, 2018)

Yes, it does not matter what people say,
me even more,
more like it so much,
but that's when in the head of the detachment,
woke up and does not stop,
Something wants something from me,
hands driving, doing business,
presses fears on me and envy.
then freezes, then hovers, pursues.

Yes I, guys, researcher,
I myself will save myself from suicide,
next time I'll kill myself again,
surrender,
himself an enemy and a traitor,
friend and buddy,
for you interesting, unpleasant to yourself, false and indistinct,
how many saddles and dents,
as many forces to survive.
...
You do not treat me,
and do not drive,
I'm already as big,
and, I myself know everything.
Better with me, come on,
dance or play,
or read it.

The antidote to the poisons is found
and the whole detachment is torn to the wide strait
or in a narrow opening.


----------



## Frajola (Aug 14, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Привет, Братва!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....and when are we going to have that stuff available over here in the US, my dear comrade?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 14, 2018)

Sedan said:


> The work of my friend from Moscow
> 
> View attachment 4155274


Хорошо! Мне нравится.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 14, 2018)

@Sedan? Путин: Хорошо или не хорошо?


----------



## Sedan (Aug 14, 2018)

instead of the preface

"So in everything, do to people as you want them to do to you. This is the essence of everything that is written in the Law and in the Books of the Prophets!"
The Gospel of Matthew 7:12


I will now share with you, my friends, what my "own democracy" is. I, like any of you, are devoured by desperate desires and instincts! I, like you all, try to fight them! It all comes from the mind! When the mind prevails over the body - the body suffers, when the body prevails over the mind, the soul suffers! Accordingly, the person who left the mind, there can not be a soul! How does the body suffer? The body suffers in overcoming low desires and instincts! When you really want the carnal pleasures, but you realize with the mind that your pleasure will bring pain to others. How does the body suffer? The body suffers in overcoming low desires and instincts! When you really want carnal pleasures, but you realize with the mind that your pleasure will bring pain to others in this case! This expires from the fact that if low instincts absorb the mind, then life turns into a wild jungle, with savage monkeys of Sir Charles. no,.... not Prince Charles, but Charles Darwin ... And get me right !! Desperate desires and instincts absorb the minds and bodies of not only Aboriginal Andamansikh Islands, but also the inhabitants of the so-called cultural society, where culture covers the highest form of hypocrisy !!

What and whose democracy will keep the baser desires of man who destroy the world !! ??? never no one can make a person live honestly until he has fear !! Before, people were afraid of God, now they have nothing to fear! This is proved by modern science and democracy, do what you want, and nothing will be for you!



Frajola said:


> .....and when are we going to have that stuff available over here in the US, my dear comrade?























)))))Вrother, is a very urgent question))) I'll try to answer you briefly. This will happen when ... suddenly .. I will have a relative who will leave me a diamond "Orlov", then I finally have the means to pay to be taken seriously .. I have a couple of thoughts on the Nobel Prize, but nobody wants to listen to me))


----------



## Sedan (Aug 14, 2018)

*Olive Drab Green *

Путин: Хорошо или не хорошо?

After I answer your question, this is not a simple question for me, I need to think! Now I can not answer unequivocally !!!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 14, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *Olive Drab Green *
> 
> Путин: Хорошо или не хорошо?
> 
> After I answer your question, this is not a simple question for me, I need to think! Now I can not answer unequivocally !!!


Ok. I will wait.


----------



## Frajola (Aug 14, 2018)

Sedan said:


> instead of the preface
> 
> "So in everything, do to people as you want them to do to you. This is the essence of everything that is written in the Law and in the Books of the Prophets!"
> The Gospel of Matthew 7:12
> ...


Partnership.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 14, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Ok. I will wait.


Let's now reason objectively, not a drop of prejudice or illusion!

Vladimir Putin before the collapse of the Soviet Union was a KGB officer.



1. the captain
2. The KGB

KGB, if you do not know, analogue of your CIA. But only this is slightly different.)) The KGB was engaged in the protection of socialist ideals in the days of the USSR, and did not sell cocaine !!

In the days of Stalin, this service was called the NKVD. After Stalin's death, the people were so frightened by the very word that this service was renamed the KGB, but the essence of this has not changed. This service was merciless to the traitors and the so-called "enemies of Soviet power."

It was not important, where was this "enemy", the verdict was carried out clearly!

"After an ineffectual attempt to have Trotsky murdered in March 1939, Stalin assigned the overall organization of implementing the task to the NKVD officer Pavel Sudoplatov, who in turn co-opted Nahum Eitingon. According to Sudoplatov's _Special Tasks_, the NKVD proceeded to set up three NKVD agent networks to carry out the murder, one of which relied on Ramón Mercader. According to Sudoplatov, all three networks were designed to operate entirely autonomously from the NKVD's hitherto-established spy networks in the U.S. and Mexico."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leon_Trotsky


"On 15 October 1959, Stepan Bandera collapsed outside of Kreittmayrstrasse 7 in Munich and died shortly thereafter. A medical examination established that the cause of his death was poison by cyanide gas.[80] On 20 October 1959, Stepan Bandera was buried in the Waldfriedhof Cemetery in Munich. His grave was desecrated on 17 August 2014 by unknown vandals, who toppled the 1.8 m cross.[81]

Two years after his death, on 17 November 1961, the German judicial bodies announced that Bandera's murderer had been a KGB defector named Bohdan Stashynsky who acted on the orders of Soviet KGB head Alexander Shelepin and Soviet premier Nikita Khrushchev.[82] After a detailed investigation against Stashynsky, a trial took place from 8 to 15 October 1962. Stashynsky was convicted, and on 19 October he was sentenced to eight years in prison."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stepan_Bandera

The same thing happened inside the USSR. Everywhere there were informants, one could not even say that in the USSR life is bad or, God forbid, say something bad about the Soviet power .. even at home, inviting friends ..

Over time, it reached the point of absurdity !! My father told me a story that one peasant was celebrating his birthday in the village, his birthday was one day earlier than that of Stalin. He was drunk when he allowed himself to say that he was older)) Stalin by age .. The next morning, his house was empty .. All his family and himself were taken to Siberia for a settlement.

So that he does not equate himself to Stalin !! Nobody knew where they were! It only became clear after many years !! Everyone thought that they were shot !!! After that, everyone was very frightened in the village and no one else ANYBODY about Stalin said such a thing .. even in a dream in delirium !!

Now you understand what Vladimir Putin was doing before he became president of Russia.

What I personally remember the negative from his presidency is the seizure by the "terrorists" in Moscow of the theater during the performance and undermining of residential settlements in Budyonovsk by the same "terrorists". This was an act to justify the war in Chechnya and to warm up the Russian's hatred of the Chechens. It's very similar to 9/11 .. the script is like a twin !!! What can I say about Putin as a person: this is a very wicked, witty and literate person. It is rare to find a politician who evokes sympathy for his behavior and his speech. 90% of Russians like Putin, the rest 10 .. hate !! Good or bad for whom? Russia is moving forward, it is growing, no matter what !! Assuming that the opposition will now come to power in Russia, it will be like perestroika in 1985, which will entail an indelible crisis and another collapse !! In order to rule the empire, you can not be soft-it's a collapse !!
What is Putin doing now? He is trying to recreate the USSR in conditions of decaying capitalism)); He himself once said that this idea is utopian, but for some reason actually contradicts itself! Most likely, he woke up with an imperial appetite, especially after he jerked the bolt in Syria, despite the sanctions and the whole world was scared. In Russia, now also a complete state monopoly, as in the USSR. The fly will not fly without the knowledge of Putin!))) He seized total power over the minds of Russians, they will follow him anywhere! But it's not Stalin, it's a businessman who does not sacrifice his interests or life, for his country, he's more important than a bank account !! I'm sure Putin is the richest man in the world !! Do you yourself do not know who is a rich man ?!)) This greedy person! The richest man is the most greedy person, respectively!)))

You excuse me, Bro, that I answer floridly .. But you puzzled me with your question !! I am sure that I will answer more accurately after you answer the question: George Bush Jr. blew up two skyscrapers and personally killed 3,000 US citizens-is it good or bad?


----------



## Sedan (Aug 14, 2018)

Frajola said:


> Partnership.


you know my new project ... it's gaining momentum !!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 15, 2018)

https://denimology.com/2014/11/introducing-rokotov-fainberg

What a romantic story .. I almost burst into tears !!))) What a cruel government of the USSR! The poor guy wanted to wear American jeans, and he was shot for it !!! Bravo!!

Imagine 1957, the country has not yet recovered from the ruins of war, because was destroyed by 80% !!! There is no outside help to wait !! Yet this arms race and the space program on the ruins of the country !! People are really undernourished, giving all the strength to the country, there is no other way out!!!

During the search, a young man was found and seized currency and jewelry worth about 1.5 million dollars !!! During the investigation it turned out that the turnover of illegal financial transactions amounted to 20 million .... I understand that his jeans were inlaid with diamonds of the highest test, not otherwise)))) I would have such jeans))))


----------



## Frajola (Aug 15, 2018)

Sedan said:


> https://denimology.com/2014/11/introducing-rokotov-fainberg
> 
> What a romantic story .. I almost burst into tears !!))) What a cruel government of the USSR! The poor guy wanted to wear American jeans, and he was shot for it !!! Bravo!!
> 
> ...


in times of war, wealth has to be portable, small things but with enormous value. I lov jeans.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 16, 2018)

Frajola said:


> in times of war, wealth has to be portable, small things but with enormous value. I lov jeans.


I would put the monument to Sir Strauss (Löb Strauß) !! I have never met more comfortable, practical and elegant casual clothes in my life than jeans !! I always wear jeans .. in winter and in summer! In our country everyone wears jeans, without exception- rich, poor, men, women and children !!

As for the "process over the currencies" that has thundered all over the world, then it's not about jeans at all! The government of the USSR in no way wanted to allow the penetration of American culture into the Soviet society! In addition, the "businessmen" actually stole from the state 20 million, when the country was starving!

The president of the USSR, Nikita Khrushchev (the one who attacked the mayor of Los Angeles at the press conference) in the late 50s, was on a business visit to the GDR. At a meeting with the government of the German Democratic Republic, the representative of the German side said publicly to Khrushchev that in the USSR the biggest "black market" in the world !! Khrushchev at first did not believe, and then he became infuriated! This was a world shame for the USSR, the advanced country of developed socialism)). He broke his visit, came to the USSR, picked up the latest cases of the trapped "businessmen" and once more became furious when he saw what was happening in the country and how much money passes by the treasury !! Until then, the maximum penalty for such acts, in the Criminal Code of the USSR, was 8 years imprisonment !! Khrushchev personally introduced an amendment to the code, replacing the maximum penalty for execution. And personally demanded from the judge, the imposition of a death sentence! Yes, he violated the Constitution of the USSR, but he did not hide it. Throughout the country, this process was shown and described in detail-the court hearing was open!

As for the jeans themselves, this is a very funny story.))) American sailors, on merchant ships, when they visited the ports of the USSR, they bought cheap jeans for $ 10 in the USA, they cost about $ 100 in the USSR (do not be surprised, it's true) . What did they do to outwit the customs officers?))) They put on five jeans))), went out into the city, went to the toilet, take off 4, and sold them in the city! A lot of feature films we have, where this "scam" is shown))))). As you understand, customs officers understood everything, but Americans did not touch, although they broke the law !! The KGB was more interested in those who buy these jeans in bulk! If you were caught by the KGB with one pair of jeans, the maximum would be to take away your jeans and pay a small fine !! But this is only for a deal !! Then, as now, everyone walked in jeans, who could afford to pay 100 rubles (1 gram of gold was worth 30 rubles then), and no one did not touch for it !!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 16, 2018)

this is the most common model of jeans in the USSR, which I remember ... These jeans could have been bought by the miracle in the store officially, after standing for several hours in a queue

 

these jeans on the black market were worth at the end of 70 ... 150 rubles))


----------



## Sedan (Aug 16, 2018)

Frajola said:


> Partnership.


this is a true story that happened recently! A famous Russian reper signed a contract with the producer to promote his songs on YouTube! The producer did not fulfill his obligations, did not give a share to the reper and started hiding from him! Reper found it and took his money by force!! Listen further: the producer has a dad, a high-ranking police officer in Moscow! The son turned to his father for help after the benchmark is rightfully his share !! The producer's father set his subordinates on him, the rappers were put in jail for extortion !!

Outraged by the lawlessness of the bench in the court, knowing that he will be convicted in any way (offered a pledge of 1,000,000 rubles, the judge refused !!), does not justify himself at trial, he reads rap ... poems ..

I now translate poetry that on the video:

*here (Russia) millions of old people without bread and home,
Who is to blame for this? Tell me who?
who took their happy old age from them?
they took everything, they had nothing left !!
Hey Boris (Boris Yeltsin) - what have you done with the country?
But it's beyond dispute for me to judge you!
Look: people are full of grief,
Every second man is an alcoholic!
Do not rash salt on the wound, it hurts!
And who is to blame for that, I what ?? !!
Of course, we always waited for something,
Instead of working, we drank vodka !!
Lost the USSR .. what do we charge for free !!
All the things that people have been starving for those years ...*



The judge begins to caulk his mouth







Now be surprised more !!!!!




This is not a montage, it's Putin who gives the award to this rapper !!! Putin loves rap !! And this is his favorite Russian rapper !!!
This is RUSSIA))))))))))))))


----------



## Sedan (Aug 19, 2018)

Nuns are hollow gardeners))) Plants overdose))

Nuns of California are the best nuns in the world)))








Just do not know who lies the announcer or the nuns: the announcer says that plants without THC ... if it's nuns said, then they sinned .. after all, the acting medical substance in hemp is THC !! Without THC, the cure does not heal !! They earned $ 750,000. Enterprising nuns you have however))


----------



## DCcan (Aug 19, 2018)

Sedan said:


> this is the most common model of jeans in the USSR, which I remember ... These jeans could have been bought by the miracle in the store officially, after standing for several hours in a queue


Those actually look like good quality jeans, good material and stitching.


Sedan said:


> these jeans on the black market were worth at the end of 70 ... 150 rubles))


 Those look like some knock off West German brand. But they are in the popular 32x36 size. You could easily make them shorter. Great seller in that size.
I had a German friend who made the Berlin run in his car every year. I provided the Wrangler jeans to him at cost and in bulk, just amazed at how many pairs he could fit in a VW bug and cross the border. His crossing guards had an affinity for Hennessy and Marlboro's, about 100 marks his cost from me. It was the music cassettes that they didn't like much, lol. Those they smashed, and laughed...."No Black Sabbath!"



Sedan said:


> As for the jeans themselves, this is a very funny story.))) American sailors, on merchant ships, when they visited the ports of the USSR, they bought cheap jeans for $ 10 in the USA, they cost about $ 100 in the USSR (do not be surprised, it's true) . What did they do to outwit the customs officers?))) They put on five jeans))), went out into the city, went to the toilet, take off 4, and sold them in the city! A lot of feature films we have, where this "scam" is shown))))). As you understand, customs officers understood everything, but Americans did not touch, although they broke the law !! The KGB was more interested in those who buy these jeans in bulk!


Too true, I know stupid people who did this. Very amateurish, and insulting to Russians I thought, to flaunt it so openly when even talking to you about it would earn them a beating.
I laughed at one guy who got beat up and ALL his clothes stolen when this went awry.
They did not touch Americans traveling on visas without instructions, he must of had it coming.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 19, 2018)

Sedan said:


> "On 15 October 1959, Stepan Bandera collapsed outside of Kreittmayrstrasse 7 in Munich and died shortly thereafter. A medical examination established that the cause of his death was poison by cyanide gas.[80] On 20 October 1959, Stepan Bandera was buried in the Waldfriedhof Cemetery in Munich.


Hey...your'e flashing me back to the Cold War! I been there a couple times smokin bowls with some Anti Bolshevik defectors after a show. The defectors didn't trust any condiments either, especially mustard after the radioactive salt incident in Munich. They seemed to think that was next because it was so common.
We had loads and loads of spies, counter spies, Stassi, KGB, defectors in Munich. The center of gravity seems to have tilted to London now.
What a strange world.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 19, 2018)

Уou can not imagine how interesting it is to me to hear the opinion and your memories on this issue .. then the opinion that neither American nor Russian propaganda carried !! I just did not fully understand everything in English, I passed your text to my son, he knows the English perfect, he will translate to me, then I will answer.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 19, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Let's now reason objectively, not a drop of prejudice or illusion!
> 
> Vladimir Putin before the collapse of the Soviet Union was a KGB officer.
> 
> ...


The CIA won because they DID sell cocaine lol


----------



## Sedan (Aug 20, 2018)

DCcan said:


> Those actually look like good quality jeans, good material and stitching.


yes-it's quality jeans, like all those imported jeans, which were then sold in the USSR, both officially and on the black market. There were no Chinese, Turkish or Polish cheap coats at that time!

But I doubt it was an American brand. This brand "Montana". I think it's a German brand too ... although I can be wrong

http://www.montana.in.ua/products/pr52_джинсы-мужские/

Even now, the price of jeans "Montana" in Ukraine is $ 100. I will say simpler: Turkish (the best quality of fakes) jeans "branded"))) cost us about $ 50, branded cost from $ 100.



DCcan said:


> Those actually look like good quality jeans, good material and stitching.
> Those look like some knock off West German brand. But they are in the popular 32x36 size. You could easily make them shorter. Great seller in that size.
> I had a German friend who made the Berlin run in his car every year. I provided the Wrangler jeans to him at cost and in bulk, just amazed at how many pairs he could fit in a VW bug and cross the border. His crossing guards had an affinity for Hennessy and Marlboro's, about 100 marks his cost from me. It was the music cassettes that they didn't like much, lol. Those they smashed, and laughed...."No Black Sabbath!"


I did not know that there is a difference between real American jeans and German ones-this is news to me.
Yes ... that's right, there were long jeans, I did not understand before ... I thought that it was not the manufacturer who deliberately did it, but simply could not find the right size because of a deficit))) .. But we did not cut them, we had the fashion to tuck them up.)))

Oh yes .. Wrangler.))) It's also a funny story.))) During the socialist revolution of 1917, and the civil war that followed, there was such a military commander of the tsarist army, General Wrangel.)))

1914 The First World War he is a military officer of the Russian army.



He was a very talented military commander, and brought a lot of troubles of the Red Army in the Crimea in 1920.

1920, the Crimea still controlled the troops of Baron Wrangel.

the Crimean government and the Commander-in-Chief Baron Wrangel



The Bolsheviks gave him the nickname "Black Baron", so they respected him and hated him at the same time. At that time, he and his army were the number one enemy for the Bolsheviks.

Of course))), when the jeans of Wrangler, appeared in the USSR, they immediately began to call ..... Wrangel of course)))) And now imagine how it irritated the Politburo of the CPSU Central Committee, and directly the KGB.))) How as if it had been deliberately done.))))

When I got a little older, I also smuggled. I was an athlete, in the late 80s we went to competitions in Poland and sometimes to Western Europe (Germany, France.) We went on a club bus. You did not believe it, it was loaded so that while we reached the destination, the drivers changed the springs several times.)))) Why was the bus loaded?))) No, not only by the athletes))) In all the holes, wherever possible , were raspihany .. vodka, caviar, power tools ... copper (this is a serious crime, metal smuggling). Most of all this was carried by our sports coach, hiding behind the children (the frontier guards were not searched for children until they understood the meaning of the scam). But our coach was not greedy, he gave us money to earn! So, by the will of fate, I grew up early, and at age 13 became a real smuggler. True, I did not bring copper))), it's very risky, I drove vodka, caviar, electrical appliances .. all that was sold in the West right away, because it was qualitative, but worth it in Europe ... like jeans in the USSR)) )) MARGIN IN 5 AND MORE TIMES !! I will give a good example from my life: imagine a child of 13 years old from the USSR who first saw ....... Paris))))))))))) I walked along the street with my mouth open, it was like in a dream!! I'm sure you've never experienced such happiness !! I'M SURE!)))

Now be surprised more))): I had 500 pieces of badges that cost 0.5 rubles a piece in the USSR, but I got them for free.



These were badges of children's and youth's communist organizations.

I had an idiot dream in 13 years)) - watch American films.)))) My dream drove me crazy and did not allow me to sleep at night .. I was ashamed, I was brought up in the spirit of morality and honor !. After all, in Russia, even in the 19th century traders were considered not noble people, small traders equated to the peasant even! The nobles were above the rank of merchant, even if he was poor and he had more rights. but still the devil persuaded me)))))

I spent all my free time running around Paris, pestering people)) saying type in French))))))): Misier, la Rus, souvenir, Lenin, di franc ...

To my HUGE surprise, my scheme worked))) People willingly bought icons for ten francs apiece ($ 2 at a time). Moreover, they knew who Lenin was ... I was shocked !! I did not even think that the Parisians know who Lenin is)))))

Listen)): in this place the poison of capitalism poisoned me))) Three day, I sold a third of my badges somewhere !!! And even more I got poisoned when I went to a regular store where there was neither the KGB nor the CIA)))) and without queue, on the proceeds from the sale of badges money, bought a Japanese video recorder. I experienced HAPPINESS for the second time in my life, which can not be expressed in words ...

now be surprised even more, this video tape recorder on the black market in the USSR cost about 5000 rubles, while my parents had a salary of 500 rubles a month. Want more?))) Please)) The car in the USSR was worth about 10,000 rubles, a one-room apartment in Kharkov 5000 rubles. Now, once again, remember that brainless 13-year-old child with his bad luck and where does he use this happiness ?!)))

Now I will dispel the illusions of Russian happiness a little: go abroad, even at that time (after perestroika) it was almost impossible! In my school, I'm the only one who fell this chance))). In order to go abroad then, it was necessary to be at least a top-level athlete, even at the age of 13!!

When I was 14, we in Europe met with our peers PSV Eindhoven. We played 1: 1 with them, but we were stronger, especially physically and sturdily on the head. We were frightened just this legendary club by their name and all))))

Here is a little story about how I entered the path of decaying capitalism! Believe me, Bro is reading the truth !! And this you do not exactly hear anywhere)))

I'll talk a lot more about Black Sabbath, audio cassettes, and ..... cocaine trading)))) Immediately I can not, my head is already boiling.)))
Special thanks to you, my friends, for supporting me with your participation here !! I am essentially alone, though around a thousand! Why alone? I'm sure that you have already understood this !!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 20, 2018)

this is my lamp ... but not yet ready)))


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 20, 2018)

I dig this thread for the history lessons as much as the growing stuff!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 20, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I dig this thread for the history lessons as much as the growing stuff!


That's why we are here, we are together, we are alike! ... despite the fact that the ocean separates us, and various stupid political intrigues sometimes mislead us!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 20, 2018)

A sea of young people rippled by the super bass 
I’m 300 years old and I’ve just crawled out from the darkness. 
They’re dancing to rave and powdering their noses with something. 
They’re not like us. 
And I’m in no rush to invade someone else’s abbey 
I’ve seen that plain life 
You shouldn’t buckle under the changeable world 
It’s better if it buckles under us. 
One day it will buckle under us. 

I had a friend, who was worth two, who used to waiting 
Every day was the last of his days. 
He tried the world’s toughness out every minute 
But the world was tougher. 
Oh well, sleep soundly, forgotten idol, you reached many heights 
You shouldn’t buckle under the changeable world 
It’s better if it buckles under us. 
One day it will buckle under us. 

A different one stayed in the stream, catching the flow 
Far from the treacherous banks. 
He was like everyone else, swam like everyone else and has arrived 
No house, no friends and no enemies. 
And his life is like a fruit yoghurt – it’s something I’ve seen many times 
You shouldn’t buckle under the changeable world 
It’s better if it buckles under us. 
One day it will buckle under us. 

*Even though the jeans are worn through *
And the knackered bass is growling 
You shouldn’t buckle under the changeable world 
It’s better if it buckles under us. 
One day it will buckle under us.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 20, 2018)

I want to add to the above-described, this I showed you, where did that Rokotov and others, which very quickly enriched. It was not difficult at all for an intelligent and purposeful man, it was a small matter ... to sacrifice one's conscience, honor and ideals, vaccinated from childhood!

PS I had to walk proudly across Paris, knowing that once the Russian army saved France from the disgrace of the insatiable Napoleon in 1812, the other time when in 1914, the year the king of France came to Nicolas II, with a plea that the Germans the troops will now seize France. Nicholas sent an army to distract the Germans from the east. For the third time, the French government faltered, fled to England with the allied corps, Russia again took the brunt of it.

And I, instead of walking proudly in Paris, tell everyone that I'm Russian !! No, I played the role of a beggar))), but I realized my dream)))


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 20, 2018)

Sedan said:


> I want to add to the above-described, this I showed you, where did that Rokotov and others, which very quickly enriched. It was not difficult at all for an intelligent and purposeful man, it was a small matter ... to sacrifice one's conscience, honor and ideals, vaccinated from childhood!
> 
> PS I had to walk proudly across Paris, knowing that once the Russian army saved France from the disgrace of the insatiable Napoleon in 1812, the other time when in 1914, the year the king of France came to Nicolas II, with a plea that the Germans the troops will now seize France. Nicholas sent an army to distract the Germans from the east. For the third time, the French government faltered, fled to England with the allied corps, Russia again took the brunt of it.
> 
> And I, instead of walking proudly in Paris, tell everyone that I'm Russian !! No, I played the role of a beggar))), but I realized my dream)))


The French need another lesson today. It is apparent that their 'assistance' in Northern Africa is unhelpful and unwelcome to all but the petit dictators they prob up.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 20, 2018)

Sedan said:


> I did not know that there is a difference between real American jeans and German ones-this is news to me.
> Yes ... that's right, there were long jeans, I did not understand before ... I thought that it was not the manufacturer who deliberately did it, but simply could not find the right size because of a deficit))) .. But we did not cut them, we had the fashion to tuck them up.)))


The "Rifle " jeans are actually Italian sold all over Europe, just cheap cotton weave and dye, poor stitching but available everywhere unlike Levis.
Not durable at all and industrial blue dye never fades. Definitely not Turkish cotton weave with Indigo blue dye.
I tried sending more sizes, everyone did. But the smugglers insisted on 36 longs for size, said you liked rolling them up. I did sneak some 32x32 in the load, and he said they sold first and for more.
That wasn't my main business, that was just a bonus to an associate to pay for his annual 2 week vacation to Berlin, he'd sell them to Soviet soldiers.-

The shift to Wranglers was because Levis went up in price at the time, but I love the story about Wrangel's name and KGB getting heat to stop the jeans! That happened a few times, I remember. my KGB drinking buddy(long story) was angry to get sent to Italy to find pants smugglers bringing in shiploads, doing common police work. " I had to corral some cowboy pants rustlers, I am not a cowboy, I am "International Sports Official!" hahahah". 




Sedan said:


> To my HUGE surprise, my scheme worked))) People willingly bought icons for ten francs apiece ($ 2 at a time). Moreover, they knew who Lenin was ... I was shocked !! I did not even think that the Parisians know who Lenin is)))))


I saw the prices on those badges too. Great deals back then. They were everywhere here at the military surplus stores until the rare ones turned out to be valuable.
I got an East German vise, metal bending tools, saws,files and more for cheaper than China prices in the US after the wall went down. All excellent quality and durable and still in use.



Sedan said:


> ! I will give a good example from my life: imagine a child of 13 years old from the USSR who first saw ....... Paris))))))))))) I walked along the street with my mouth open, it was like in a dream!! I'm sure you've never experienced such happiness !! I'M SURE!)))


I saw that look a few times, we'd take the new defectors from Soviet Union and Eastern Europe out for fun after getting cleared by the CIA, go drinking, get them high, and freak them out when we made rude gestures and sounds at the police. 
That was actually terrifying to them to see, and baffling when the police just shook their heads at us and walked away.

The State Department was a bit miffed when we took a 2 meter tall Bulgarian guy out and had him convinced that we were gangsters from Chicago, and he better do what he was told or else the "Tommy Gun". He had only seen movies and heard stories of the Mob, and did was he was told for weeks before ratting on us.
We came to an agreement, we would't steal any more defectors, and would bring them home some time in the night.
They wanted sober and before midnight in the deal, I said no way.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 21, 2018)

In the Cold War on my side, Sedan, the US in Munich had Radio Liberty, Radio Free Europe staffed by defectors from the east(State Dept), US Army 66th Military Police Counter-Intelligence ,bunch of listening posts for you know who( we don't say their name in this country even now), recreation bases for troops all nearby. I had a 3 Year Status of Forces Visa for work for the US, which meant no taxes on alcohol, cigarettes,and other items too bulky (jeans) to deal with. We were under US Military jurisdiction and US law for the most part, not German law unless it was criminal

No travel to Eastern Block.That stamp made you ineligible to cross the Iron Curtain. You had to get a second passport at State Dept and have damn good reason, not vacationing with the proletariat.

So I had traitors, spies, drunken soldiers all going through my local bar. That was a diverse customer base and perfect lair for me. I just dealt hash, and had one customer who bought all the taxable goods which was considerable and he provided rent-a-thugs as needed.

KGB/ International Sports Official despised "Rocky and Bullwinkle " cartoons, he looked a bit like Boris the Spy. 
Huckleberry Hound and Pink Panther were his code names for his 66th MI tails. We came up with Captain Crunch for his new tail after Huckleberry threatened me and was transferred to somewhere bad.
They were supposed to be invisible, someone else's job to do threats. That guy already spoke to me. I explained we drank across the bar for 6 months buying each other Whiskey and Vodka and not talking and trying to get the other blind drunk. We decided it was stupid, and both agreed don't talk shop. He said "Fine, don't bother my guys. They are supposed to be invisible." and laughed at their Soviet code names.

KGB watched the "traitors" and US Govt.
66th MI watched the traitors,KGB, the Stassi and US citizens 
The FBI watched the traitors on State Dept property
Both Germanys watched everyone, it was like a soap opera

The traitors were awful paranoid, always thought they were being watched and followed. The honest defectors were usually Academics looking for social change, others were angry tools we stockpiled, fed and trotted out on the radio when needed. 
But it kept them out of trouble and plotting. Not a gun hidden anywhere in 30 yrs of exile, we kept the Anti Bolsheviks on a short leash.

KGB thought it was hilarious, he was our best enemy and never any problems.. He even brought more "Sports Officials" by and bought everyone drinks all night a couple times

They were Khrushchev guys for the most part, not Brezhnev men chasing down blue jeans. Their boss was scary as f**k, Stalinist for sure. I was on his "Just torture a little list, maybe shoot later". I thought KGB was joking, but no. that was an improvement in my status. Soviets had lists for people in every city.
Just wanted to see us collapse into inevitable chaos and be welcomed into the proletariat cleansed of Monarchist, Capitalist, their Minions and "Rocky and Bullwinkle" cartoons, then we'd trade and farm in peace and have nuclear power everywhere from our leftover bombs.
That and inevitable global destruction was my Cold War. Just had a seat to see the players, roll some dice and not get put in Gulag by lots of countries.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm screwed with your knowledge and your experience !! Now I'll try to explain my memories, although it's not easy for me in English .. it's hard to translate and write for a long time))) But for now look at this rarity of the Cold War.))) This is a foreign passport of the USSR. I had two of them. One for the Socialist countries, another for the capitalist)))), the third is my Soviet passport)))

This passport for the capitalist countries! At that time, the children could not leave the country without a passport, and the passport was issued at the age of 16.)) Therefore, I already had a passport for going to capitalist countries, and there was no passport of a USSR citizen yet.))) Such intricacies.)))


----------



## Sedan (Aug 22, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> The French need another lesson today. It is apparent that their 'assistance' in Northern Africa is unhelpful and unwelcome to all but the petit dictators they prob up.


France is also an Empire))) .. they think probably: why they can, and we are not))) I read recently how France struck a missile strike in the Middle East, and how the public was indignant about this! It was an expensive and unnecessary action! Demonstration of power, which is not! The country is in crisis, and the government of the rocket is launching !!

Now a little history. It so happened that during the Russian Empire, after the war with Napoleon Bonaparte, France was a great friend for Russia. That's why Nicholas II responded to a request for assistance from France, and sent an army to distract. France was saved, but Samsonov's army fell into disorientation and was defeated !! Here are wild people))). The First World War began because Russia stood up for Serbia when Erkzergzog Ferdinand was killed in Sarajevo and Germany stood up for Austria! Now the most interesting))) Nicholas II was a direct relative of Kaiser Wilhelm))) they could then mix the royal blood)) Egaterina II, also called the Great, nee Sophie Auguste Friederike von Anhalt-Zerbst-Dornburg.



DCcan said:


> The shift to Wranglers was because Levis went up in price at the time,


Another news))) I would never have thought that Levi is the best jeans! We, among the elite are more popular Dolce Gabbana)))). I had Jeans Levi501 only Western European production. But still, when I was with money before the crisis, I preferred the brands "Boss", "Armani", "Versace" .. etc. But it's not so simple))). Even in branded boutiques 80% of China)))) We need to understand the clothes, so as not to buy a fake, because the prices they have for China and the real products are the same))))



DCcan said:


> That wasn't my main business, that was just a bonus to an associate to pay for his annual 2 week vacation to Berlin, he'd sell them to Soviet soldiers.-


I had a lot of friends at school, whose parents served in the GDR. My best friend then, was born in the GDR in the family of an officer of the Soviets Army. They were children from another planet))). They dressed differently, they had other toys, they were all jealous)))



DCcan said:


> I saw the prices on those badges too. Great deals back then. They were everywhere here at the military surplus stores until the rare ones turned out to be valuable.
> I got an East German vise, metal bending tools, saws,files and more for cheaper than China prices in the US after the wall went down. All excellent quality and durable and still in use.


Yes, you are absolutely right-lumber, carpentry and other tools were of the highest quality and durable. My house still has Soviet screwdrivers and pliers-they are eternal, like AK))). It's easy to explain !! The USSR was in the first place in the world at that time for the production of steel.)))))



DCcan said:


> I saw that look a few times, we'd take the new defectors from Soviet Union and Eastern Europe out for fun after getting cleared by the CIA, go drinking, get them high, and freak them out when we made rude gestures and sounds at the police.
> That was actually terrifying to them to see, and baffling when the police just shook their heads at us and walked away.


In the first paragraph, I again do not quite understand, please, more precisely! I did not fully understand who beat whom, and who drove whom!

Yes, at that time it was not rude to rude the police in the USSR, everyone still remembered the NKVD and Beria))). Although, as far as you know, patrol policemen at that time did not carry weapons, not even batons. They only had a whistle and a walkie-talkie.
When he whistled in the whistle, ordinary people around ran and helped detain the criminal, then they were rewarded for it. So it was accepted !
They certainly were dumbfounded by such disrespectful attitude towards the police, and that the police left in silence .. They were sure that this was a trick.)))



DCcan said:


> The State Department was a bit miffed when we took a 2 meter tall Bulgarian guy out and had him convinced that we were gangsters from Chicago, and he better do what he was told or else the "Tommy Gun". He had only seen movies and heard stories of the Mob, and did was he was told for weeks before ratting on us.
> We came to an agreement, we would't steal any more defectors, and would bring them home some time in the night.


Yes, I know it by myself!)) When we came to the competitions for the first time in Western Europe and came to the stadium, where all the teams gathered and a crowd of people! It was terribly simple and humiliating !!! Everyone poked at us with their fingers, shouted something and laughed at us !!
We could not understand whether they were laughing at us or so welcome!))))) I was ready to fall through the ground, there were a lot of them around !! The only word that I understood from all that they shouted-Ivan Drago)))) I was a child and I was not ready for such a psychic attack !! I with the friend restrained, not to show the emotions !! I imagine how comical this looked from the outside.))



DCcan said:


> They wanted sober and before midnight in the deal, I said no way.


Komarad, I'm intrigued and embarrassed))), I still do not understand what organization you represented then? I'm afraid to ask))) did you work for intelligence or was engaged in the transportation of illegal immigrants?



DCcan said:


> In the Cold War on my side, Sedan, the US in Munich had Radio Liberty, Radio Free Europe staffed by defectors from the east(State Dept), US Army 66th Military Police Counter-Intelligence ,bunch of listening posts for you know who( we don't say their name in this country even now), recreation bases for troops all nearby. I had a 3 Year Status of Forces Visa for work for the US, which meant no taxes on alcohol, cigarettes,and other items too bulky (jeans) to deal with. We were under US Military jurisdiction and US law for the most part, not German law unless it was criminal


Yes, I already understood, my friend, that you became interested in this topic after I wrote a review about the series Babel-Berlin.)) .. and jeans of course))) .. I realized that this is close to you and causes excitement. It's your youth !! Your words are more than truthful!I know perfectly well that America, like Russia, considered itself the master of the FRG and the GDR, respectively! Although Russia has suffered a hundred times more damage from German aggression than the United States.
The USSR was hungry, but it still helped the GDR economically, as a result, the standard of living in the USSR was several times lower than in the GDR. Strangely, can not you see?))) .. I'm talking about the policy of the "master" of the GDR))))

Now I'm a little better at understanding who you are)))

ooooooo ... Radio Liberty)))) We listened to the London Radio Liberty.))) There was such a Jew -defector- Seva Novgorodtsev, he was the main one there .. CIA agent of course.))) All the "progressive" intellectuals of the USSR, including my father ,. at night they listened to Seva))) The KGB has placed everywhere special devices to jam the radio signal. In order to listen to Radio Liberty, it was necessary to have a very powerful signal receiver. At that time, Sevava Novgorodtsev was a hero))). After perestroika, he began to flicker often on television and in the media in the USSR. I'm sure that then the CIA awarded him and promoted him !! Because he turned the minds of the country against the USSR, and this is precisely the task that was set him by the leadership !!



DCcan said:


> So I had traitors, spies, drunken soldiers all going through my local bar. That was a diverse customer base and perfect lair for me. I just dealt hash, and had one customer who bought all the taxable goods which was considerable and he provided rent-a-thugs as needed.


There were famous defectors, not only drunken soldiers of the Red Army)))

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Godunov



DCcan said:


> KGB watched the "traitors" and US Govt.
> 66th MI watched the traitors,KGB, the Stassi and US citizens
> The FBI watched the traitors on State Dept property
> Both Germanys watched everyone, it was like a soap opera


))) Turned to the FRG circus was no worse than ours.))) Bro, I first hear it from you))))



DCcan said:


> KGB/ International Sports Official despised "Rocky and Bullwinkle " cartoons, he looked a bit like Boris the Spy.
> Huckleberry Hound and Pink Panther were his code names for his 66th MI tails. We came up with Captain Crunch for his new tail after Huckleberry threatened me and was transferred to somewhere bad.
> They were supposed to be invisible, someone else's job to do threats. That guy already spoke to me. I explained we drank across the bar for 6 months buying each other Whiskey and Vodka and not talking and trying to get the other blind drunk. We decided it was stupid, and both agreed don't talk shop. He said "Fine, don't bother my guys. They are supposed to be invisible." and laughed at their Soviet code names.


Bro, please try to duplicate it, I feel that it's very interesting, but at least beat me on the head with a stick))), I can not translate ...)))


----------



## Sedan (Aug 22, 2018)

DCcan said:


> The traitors were awful paranoid, always thought they were being watched and followed. The honest defectors were usually Academics looking for social change, others were angry tools we stockpiled, fed and trotted out on the radio when needed.
> But it kept them out of trouble and plotting. Not a gun hidden anywhere in 30 yrs of exile, we kept the Anti Bolsheviks on a short leash.


Yes, it's just people, such as Seva Novgorodtseva, who, besides, how to run, also owned some technological or scientific secrets and knowledge. They were afraid that they would not be eliminated before they shared their secrets !! And those who still worked for intelligence .. I'm sure they were guarded around the clock .. or rather, some guarded by others to kill)))



DCcan said:


> They were Khrushchev guys for the most part, not Brezhnev men chasing down blue jeans. Their boss was scary as f**k, Stalinist for sure. I was on his "Just torture a little list, maybe shoot later". I thought KGB was joking, but no. that was an improvement in my status. Soviets had lists for people in every city.
> Just wanted to see us collapse into inevitable chaos and be welcomed into the proletariat cleansed of Monarchist, Capitalist, their Minions and "Rocky and Bullwinkle" cartoons, then we'd trade and farm in peace and have nuclear power everywhere from our leftover bombs.
> That and inevitable global destruction was my Cold War. Just had a seat to see the players, roll some dice and not get put in *Gulag* by lots of countries.


I take your hat off before you, your knowledge is so deep that if you said that you were Russian and talked so that I understood everything, then I would believe it !!!)))

You are completely right, with the death of Stalin the death of the USSR began. If Khrushchev somehow tried to continue the growth of the country and strictly observed the communist ideals in Leninist traditions)))), then Brezhnev has already begun laundering money and transferring to foreign accounts, the money that was intended to help the Communist Parties of Africa, South America, Asia ... these were millions, billions of stolen money. Brezhnev had a daughter, Galina. She was engaged in diamonds. There was a whole diamond mafia in the USSR, she was one of the leaders of this mafia. Listen))) her husband was ..... Minister of Internal Affairs (militia) Churbanov !! When finally an old moron idiot Brezhnev died, came to power ......))) Minister of the KGB Andropov. You can not imagine what began .... I will be short-Churbanov arrested, the next day he shot himself! It was a criminal case for diamonds that destroyed all the mafia at once. Andropov was the last burst of communism, he tried to bring order to the country. He forbade during working hours and at night to sell vodka! Police outfits walked the streets, cinemas, cafes, restaurants during working hours, if you had no reason why you were not at work, then you were arrested and sent to forced labor for "parasitism", there was such an article in the code-if you do not want to work- go work in jail for free))))

But it was already late, the collapse of the USSR was inevitable !! Money to feed the country was not, began to invent different products, such as sausages from ground bones and meat waste with gelatin .. fu .. would not advise you to eat this sausage))) All the money went to the arms race and space program.

The United States has achieved its goal, the USSR has collapsed !! But what have ordinary people who suffered for 70 years to do with this, and then gave it away for free, and then they trampled on their feet !!!

Look at China, how it is developing and gaining power !! China is a pathetic shadow of the USSR !! Imagine that it was now with the USSR, if the United States were more far-sighted and would break up then China, and not the USSR?


----------



## Sedan (Aug 22, 2018)

I had a poster by Black Sabbat in my childhood room on the wall)) My friend gave me, a friend, this poster was given to him by his brother, he was 9 years older, he was engaged in "fartsovka" (like Rokotov, only on a smaller scale), together with it brother studied in a military school, was preparing to become an officer of the Soviet Army)))


----------



## DCcan (Aug 22, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Another news))) I would never have thought that Levi is the best jeans! We, among the elite are more popular Dolce Gabbana)))). I had Jeans Levi501 only Western European production. But still, when I was with money before the crisis, I preferred the brands "Boss", "Armani", "Versace" .. etc. But it's not so simple))). Even in branded boutiques 80% of China)))) We need to understand the clothes, so as not to buy a fake, because the prices they have for China and the real products are the same))))


Those I couldn't get tax free, no special orders. US government had thousands and thousands of Americans working for them. Teachers, clerks, stores, groceries,warehouses, hotels ,golf courses and ski lifts in the Alps, secret listening posts, even a University branch there. I just was one of many, not a spy or agent. Some building were off limits to Germans, only Americans could enter.

To be stationed in East or West Germany was a big thing for US and Soviet officers and troops. Better housing, more pay, cheap alcohol and lots of vacations and culture. The officers had luxurious villas built by the Nazis and seized by the Allies on both sides.

When a new Defector came to work there, their whole family had been put there by CIA and worked for State Dept Radio Liberty.
Day One of freedom, the Anti Bolsheviks would take the new ones out to see their new home and show them who all the double agents were, Kreittmayrstrasse 7 and Stepan Bandera's grave, and "Don't eat condiments in public, all poisoned! , then meet their hoodlum American friends.

. W'ed go along and corrupt them, see their Red Star Passports and hear their story of escape and why they left.
One guy decided to see Amsterdam, so we got him drunk, gave him money and a train ticket. He's free now, sure he can go! Everyone thought he was kidnapped, we just went home to bed. So we had to bring them home to the doorstep and make sure the door opened after that. Not ring the doorbell and run away again, they thought that one was poisoned.

all I got time for Sedan, I'll explain Huckleberry Hound later.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 22, 2018)

*Finally .. the first defoliation)), finally in the affairs of the mortal there was a breach))) to do what he liked, and not sticking out his tongue, to rush about in search of a solution to life's problems ..
I wildly apologize that the cycle is not so correct, but still I ask you to take into account where and how I live))) In fact I am engaged in the resolution of what other people have decided and not tried, but on the other hand I am digging in the manure of my scanty life, teeth for a straw, so that my life does not go down the toilet!
Well, let's not talk about sad ...

The first defoliation:
SO

          

to be continued....*


----------



## Frajola (Aug 22, 2018)

Sedan said:


> That's why we are here, we are together, we are alike! ... despite the fact that the ocean separates us, and various stupid political intrigues sometimes mislead us!


 truly sad.


----------



## Frajola (Aug 22, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *Finally .. the first defoliation)), finally in the affairs of the mortal there was a breach))) to do what he liked, and not sticking out his tongue, to rush about in search of a solution to life's problems ..
> I wildly apologize that the cycle is not so correct, but still I ask you to take into account where and how I live))) In fact I am engaged in the resolution of what other people have decided and not tried, but on the other hand I am digging in the manure of my scanty life, teeth for a straw, so that my life does not go down the toilet!
> Well, let's not talk about sad ...
> 
> ...


Are you going to use HPS all the way til the end, or you have any plans of testing the LED light fixture on this current grow?


----------



## Sedan (Aug 22, 2018)

Frajola said:


> Are you going to use HPS all the way til the end, or you have any plans of testing the LED light fixture on this current grow?


Hello, Amigo !! I understand, it's very long))), but the luminary will soon be ready, only the power unit has to be completed .. Unfortunately, everything does not depend on me, mostly the dead presidents are to blame.)))


----------



## Frajola (Aug 22, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Hello, Amigo !! I understand, it's very long))), but the luminary will soon be ready, only the power unit has to be completed .. Unfortunately, everything does not depend on me, mostly the dead presidents are to blame.)))
> 
> View attachment 4185127 View attachment 4185128


good to know they are dead.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 22, 2018)

Frajola said:


> good to know they are dead.


On the bill of one hundred Ukrainian hryvnia is depicted a great Ukrainian writer, poet and artist of the 19th century.

 

In his poetry, he sang the heavy share of a peasant serf. He himself was a serf and owner of the estate, but one rich man, seeing his talents, bought him out of slavery. He became rich with time, but until the end of the days, he did not forget what he had to endure as a child and wrote about the human grief, not about the "love" that the morons love to read! Read his poem, if the translation is correct enough, you will understand his feelings ...



*Taras Shevchenko*

*Young masters, if you only knew*

_("Yakby vy znaly, panychi" -_

_"Якби ви знали, паничі")_

_Translated by John Weir_

https://taras-shevchenko.infolike.net/poem-young-masters-if-you-only-knew-t-shevchenko-tr-by-john-weir.html

***********

Young masters, if you only knew
How people weep there all life through,
You’d not compose your rhapsodies,
And God for nothing you’d not praise,
Nor mock our tears by twisting truth.
That tranquil cottage in the grove
You call a paradise - I know.
In such a cottage once I dwelt,
It was there my first hot tears were spilt,
My early tears! I know no vice,
No wrong or ill, however rare,
That’s not found in that cottage fair....
And yet they call it paradise!
I do not call that little house
In a small village, by a copse,
A very paradise on earth.

It was there my mother gave me birth
And, singing as her child she nursed,
She passed her pain to me.... It was there,
In that wee house, that Eden fair,
That I saw hell.... There people slave
Without a let-up night and day,
Not even having time to pray.
In that same village to her grave
My gentle mother, young in years,
Was laid by toil and want and cares.
There father weeping with his brood
(We were but tiny, tattered tots),
Could not withstand his bitter lot
And died at work in servitude!...

And we - we scattered where we could
Like little field mice. I to school -
To carry water for the class.
My brothers slaved on the estate
And then, conscripted, marched away!
And you. my sisters! Fortune has
Reserved for you the cruellest fate!
What is the purpose of your life?
Your youth in service slipped away,
Your locks in servitude turn grey,
In service, sisters, you will die!
My blood runs cold when I recall
That cottage in the village fair!
Such deeds, O God, do we do there
Where piety rules over all
And all in paradise should dwell!
Of heaven we have made a hell,
Yet for another heaven call.
We with our brothers live in peace,
We with our brothers plough the fields,
And water them with brother’s tears.
And also, maybe.... Nay, I fear,
But so it seems.... perhaps. O God
(Because without Thy will divine
we’d not in nakedness repine
In paradise), perhaps You mock
Us also, Father, from the sky
And with the masters You conspire
On how to rule us here below.
For look: there smiles a verdant grove,
And from behind the grove a pool
Peeps shyly out, behind it stands
A row of willows washing hands,
Their branches, in the waters cool....
Is this not truly paradise?
Look once again until your eyes
See what has made this heaven cruel!

Will you see gladness, hear but praise
Of God for all that He has done,
For all the marvels He has made?
No, not a bit! There’s praise for none!
Just blasphemy and blood and wails -
All things are curst, all is blasphemed!
There’s nothing sacred left on earth. ..
And even Thee, it seems to me,
The people have already cursed!

************

His drawing:

 

Monument to Taras Shevchenko in Kharkov

 

Only I do not understand one thing ... Presidents on banknotes- this is understandable, the very thing !! But this kind of person on the bill, I think it's blasphemy! What does Shevchenko have to do with money?))) No! Brad-full-overdo sages-lovers of Ukraine !! It too!! Right now I'll take and will be proud of this note))) Inflation has long been eaten .. Shevchenko is now $ 4, a couple of years will fall in price by another ten times !!)))


----------



## Sedan (Aug 22, 2018)

The first burial of the German General Georg von Braun.

1942


----------



## Sedan (Aug 25, 2018)

....forgot to say .. in the photo, that above the back of the monument to the right-building of the Civil Engineering University, where I studied once))

I want to share with you impressions. I saw a Hollywood movie yesterday






I watched this movie a long time ago, then I did not understand it, later did not revise it. The film is very long and tedious, but I watched it to the end and was shocked .. How simple and without distortion, it shows how the American System works. I was more impressed when I realized how similar the opinion of the filmmakers to my own opinion on this issue.

Now I will state how I understand the situation in Dallas in 1963: at a time when the US was preparing an invasion of Cuba in order to escape this, Khrushchev conducted a secret operation, in a few days, under the guise of merchant ships, a large the number of missile installations with nuclear weapons and sent to the Cuba

American intelligence realized this, only with aerial photography of the reconnaissance aircraft, when the rocket launchers were already deployed. The American government was in a panic. Khrushchev called Kennedy and delivered an ultimatum. The world was one step away from a global nuclear war then.

Now I will tell you who Khrushchev is: Nikita Khrushchev went through the whole war and was a military commander. He took part in the defense of Stalingrad. In 1942, his armies fell into encirclement near Kharkov and were destroyed only because Khrushchev ordered not to retreat. In 1937, he was to the commission, which considered the case of "enemies of the people." Under each case of execution (dozens of them .. hundreds of thousands), it is worth his signature and the resolution "shoot." He was a very cruel man, and as for the interests of the Communist Party, he is merciless. You are really lucky that Kennedy showed prudence and retreated. Khrushchev would never have given the back, believe me. Although I know that at that time Khrushchev did not sleep all night and drank vodka!! Аnd even did not need missile installations in Cuba, Soviet nuclear submarines watched the Statue of Liberty through a peroscope. There was an order on combat readiness, the operators' hands were on the "start" button.

Negotiations were long and tense, the whole world froze in anticipation !! And when Kennedy showed tolerance ... MIRACLES ... there was a prospect of establishing friendly relations !! Kennedy promised to withdraw troops from Vietnam, Khrushchev also gave a certain obligation! A little more and the whole world would turn into a blooming garden !! But to someone it was unprofitable!

Kennedy was eliminated.

Want to be surprised even more!))) In October 1964, Khrushchev went to rest on his mansion in the Crimea. At this time, an extraordinary plenum of the Politburo of the Central Committee of the CPSU was assembled in urgent order. On it was the question of the removal of Khrushchev from the post of General Secretary of the CPSU Central Committee. The army was raised in a gun. He returned to Moscow no longer president, but a pensioner.))) We, too, it was disadvantageous for someone ... And we have the system working clearly! But notice, wild people do not kill !! It does not seem strange to you?

But most of all, I do not understand why I make such a fuss because of this ... I'll clearly see who killed Kennedy, and you should also be clear about this !! Only a fool will not understand who killed Kennedy-he was killed by that person or his people who replaced Kennedy as president !! Is it not obvious !! Do you still do not understand that there are no suicide bombers or communist kamikadze, as there are no aliens and zombies! These are all political intrigues and financial interests. At that time, the United States was spending $ 80 billion a year on various wars.

I'll try to finish my story with a modified quote from the Bible:

...Рolitics is more difficult to enter the Kingdom of God than Boeing, passing through that little hole in the Pentagon....


the wreckage of the huge Boeing is not visible. With such a blow, according to the laws of physics, the fragments should be scattered hundreds of meters around. Probably Boeing leaked inside and the pilot, along the corridors of the Pentagon, tries to send the plane, to the office of the CEO, and hack him with a machete, with the cry of "banzai" !!))) I'm sure it was not Boeing, but the alien invasion!)))

PS: where do you think the fuel is in Boeing? in the wings or not?))) Where should be the epicenter of the explosion, in the place where the blow, or where it explodes !? the question is controversial is not it?))) it all depends on the speed and mass on the one hand, and the force of the explosion on the other. But whatever speed and weight was not, it does not eclipse the damage from the wings ...this is a very terrible explosion, the wing is torn like a grenade, because the fuel tank is germic, and inside the fuel pair it's very scary!!!

in the feature film "Live Free or Die Hard" 2007, a little before the global economic crisis, Bruce's opponent quotes Lenin, something that Lenin never said, and arranges a global crisis .. You were prepared then!)))


----------



## Sedan (Aug 26, 2018)

In the movie with Willis, Lenin's quote was quoted: "I need such idiots to rule the flock!". 

I will quote several real quotes from V. Lenin:

Tell me who praises you, and I'll tell you what you made a mistake.

Indifference is the silent support of one who is strong, one who rules.

Direct policy is the best policy. Principal policy is the most practical policy.

Matter is the objective reality given to us in sensation.

Everyone should be completely free to profess any religion or not to recognize any religion, that is, to be an atheist, which is usually every socialist. No difference between citizens in their rights, depending on religious beliefs, is absolutely not permissible.


The state is a machine for maintaining the domination of one class over another.

********************


----------



## Sedan (Aug 26, 2018)

"I need such idiots to rule the flock!".



now stupidity in Russian






This man Yeltsin-mazerfaker-sold the country to the bandit oligarchs !!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 26, 2018)

The beginning of the April
Snow in park begins to thaw,
And the jolly winged swing
Is beginning to get go.

Everything has been forgotten,
Frozen heart inside the chest,
Just the sky, wind and the gladness
Will be waiting us ahead!
Just the sky, wind and the gladness
Will be waiting us ahead!

Rising up above the fir-trees,
Not facing any bar,
The winged swing is flying,
It's flying far and far!
The winged swing is flying,
It's flying far and far!

Childhood won't last forever,
It will be over in the end,
Kids will turn into the grown men,
Each will go on its own way.
But so far we are still children,
We have time for growing yet,
Just the sky, wind and the gladness
Will be waiting us ahead!
Just the sky, wind and the gladness
Will be waiting us ahead!

Whole globe is whirling faster
Just because of that spring mess,
Birds are piping right above us,
And we're singing with the birds.

Everything has been forgotten,
Frozen heart inside the chest,
Just the sky, wind and the gladness
Will be waiting us ahead!
Just the sky, wind and the gladness
Will be waiting us ahead!

Rising up above the fir-trees,
Not facing any bar,
The winged swing is flying,
It's flying far and far!
The winged swing is flying,
It's flying far and far!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 27, 2018)

A little later, when I grew up and saw Europe, a crazy idea occurred to me and my friend ... We planned to go to the next tour to Western Europe, escape and ask for political asylum! We were then 15-16 years old. This idea was recommended to my friend by his brother! It was the man who was engaged in "fartsovka." It was a very bold idea, but it was very easy to do, because The KGB no longer followed us and we could go anywhere in our free time. I do not know how my life would turn out if, at the last moment, my friend fell ill and could not go on a tour. Probably I would have to work hard to support myself and provide shelter. I doubt that someone would pay me to study at the university, and my life would go into the fog along with other unfortunate emigrants chasing the splendor of Western life.

But this did not happen, I did not dare to escape alone...........


----------



## Sedan (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Aug 28, 2018)

worked half an hour at full power, without cooling, n the room 26 degrees Celsius



Carlson, with a fan on his back, there's no hiding))


----------



## Sedan (Aug 28, 2018)

still a small note: if you had previously deal or know the Russians who escaped or ran away, then this is not exactly those Russians who really are! Look at that face of the savage above- this face is a happy and confident child! What they did to our children is fear in their eyes !! Fear for tomorrow!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Aug 28, 2018)

20 seconds


----------



## Sedan (Aug 28, 2018)

*vega mode....*


----------



## Frajola (Aug 29, 2018)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4188543


how many watts is in that set?


----------



## Sedan (Aug 30, 2018)

Frajola said:


> how many watts is in that set?


Hello, Amigo! We calculated so that the efficiency of this lamp would be equivalent to the efficiency of the 400-watt Phillips Green Power lamp.

According to our calculations, we got 240 watts. Accordingly: correctly selected LED lamp, with quality crystals, consumes almost half the energy and generates heat, less than a fluorescent lamp. But I'll add more to dispel illusions-such a lamp is very expensive, if you do it right ... without the Carlsons))

Lamps without the Carlsons, in Western Europe are several times more expensive than with the Karlstons))

https://growandstyle.de/sanlight-s4w-led-pflanzenlampe-140-watt.html

I talked to my specialist. Remember I spoke for the headlamp Porsche Cayenne? So, a specialist can also do it, for example, to power it from 12 volts, like a car battery, but this will add to the price of about $ 1000. Here, imagine a miracle-LED lamp, rated at 400 watts, runs on a 12 volt battery))) As in a fairy tale)))


----------



## Sedan (Aug 30, 2018)

This headlight is ideal for growing))) I read that in America there were frequent cases of headlight thefts from Porsche Caen.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 30, 2018)

Now only the blowing fan is switched on and the humidifier is running



upper sensor (near the lamp 15 cm)



bottom sensor (room temperature)


----------



## Sedan (Aug 30, 2018)

*still would like to add: for those who want to apply my technology of "fishing rod", I recommend that you do the first defoliation, after the plant has reached the desired height. And not the way I did this time. After I cut off the leaves, the plant suddenly stopped growing, now it grows bigger in the sides, which we do not need now ... I think that the upward growth process will resume soon, but still I lost some time.*


----------



## Frajola (Aug 30, 2018)

Sedan said:


> This headlight is ideal for growing))) I read that in America there were frequent cases of headlight thefts from Porsche Caen.
> 
> View attachment 4189532


unbelievable.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 30, 2018)

Frajola said:


> unbelievable.


The Russians all are much more prosaic, the streets are illuminated by sodium lamps. Who does not have money for the lamp, climbs on the pole and removes the lamp along with the throttle.))) 
It is very dangerous. True, the spectrum on those lamps is very poor for cultivation, but as the Russians say: in a lake where there is no fish, the cancer will seem like a fish ...


----------



## Sedan (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Sep 1, 2018)

*Dynamics of plant growth for 3 days on the LED lamp.  

the lamp works perfectly on the vega, which will be further seen.


to be continued.........*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 1, 2018)

Try it , rise above

I understood the meaning of time running forward
The truth is lying to me, and I open up a fool lies!
Say these streets , these persons
Is this something of what I could achieve heights ?
It just born for that to be killed
Reaching 16 with my life goodbye
Veil to hide losses , wiping tears
Not slamming not say goodbye to close the door !
For a jerking combed cheek (opium)
For a moment , opening his eyes , miss world
Leave here forever
Looking for answers to questions that hinder sleep at night !

Chorus:
Somewhere where the street ends , the light begins YO!!
Try it , rise up ! * 4

I am grateful to the guys that protect these streets
From outrage to which the Government does not care
His body slicing strokes generations
Duration truth prepare to fight !
Words stopping battle, battles words
They are worthy of respect and love for these streets
I cry about it, because the strong silent
I urge you to understand what keeps your children
Those people you do not understand and in this you are not right
Not know how to listen and show manners
Their stupid thoughts after throwing them ,
You do not realize that they're really a million years !

chorus

I 'm tired of being faked , dreaming of freedom
Or where there are no people , I can not believe
Had to measure the mountain is not for me , I'm so sick !
My hands binds hatred . I can not live like that!
I see only death and sorrow
My conscience is his uncleanness can build mountains
Only quarrels can prove the correctness of his
Breaking relations , can not ask for forgiveness
I do not like those who do not like never
I hate those who licks ass sells itself
Leaving behind two minutes of your pillows
For myself, I have concluded that I do not live in vain!


----------



## Sedan (Sep 5, 2018)

*Now a small review.
No changes occur, the plants eat in the same pore, the only thing worth paying attention to is the growth dynamics up, and the other day I will connect the sodium lamp 600 down.

      

But this is an exceptional case.))) As I did not try and did not take action, but I did not succeed. Elsa from the very beginning liked this particular bush. He is the smallest and that's why, probably, he liked it more. At first I was following, but it's simply impossible, when watering or caring for plants, Elsa will surely slip through. You look, and she already sits under a bush and gnaws.))

  

bush froze and does not grow ..... sad))


to be continued.....*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Sep 7, 2018)

3D model of Pegas-development of my student from Russia


----------



## Sedan (Sep 11, 2018)

*After I connected sodium at the bottom of the unit 600, I immediately tied the plants to the grid and defolated, the second account. This is done in order to give the branch-rods more power for growth and so that these branches do not obscure large leaves.        
 

As I said earlier, after connecting the powerful lights down, rod wonders begin to happen:

 

to be continued...*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 13, 2018)

I lift my head higher to see further
And I'm surprised: "Wow, what did I think about earlier?"
I'm like a convict, with a nucleus chained to the leg,
I live one day, one life, one way.
One and the same. Old hopes, everything is still.
My discoveries as a fish are not the first freshness.
My events are remembered by drinking
In occasion of and without it, it is more than anything.
I know many, many know me in turn,
But who of them will blow up late at night,
When I need to urgently, but they do not really.
Not everyone, however, does not care, I'm not God.
I did not raise myself no wings, no horns,
Another wooden boy in the world of fools.
Who still noticed something higher up there where the wind,
And he began to understand why he lived in the world.

I raise my head higher to hear better
The breath of today's life. Who will describe this?
I understand my niche is too insignificant,
And I was born to be not only a consumer.
Have you seen the eyes of your parents when you feel bad?
Have you tasted life? She is cruel.
My best teacher is an experience,
And only time will tell where the laughter, where the soot,
Where it would be worth making a half-step, and where not worth it.
Who is a friend, who is an enemy, who so passed by with you.
I build my plans with a raised head,
I realized that there was something for which it was necessary to be
And every minute to live, not postponing
In the long drawer of the past its present.
So that the future does not become dead, like an autumn leaf,
Then there is no need to look down from the sky.

I raise my head higher than usual,
And I start to talk. So it is not customary.
I like changing the language, other words
They fly from the mouth, they burn like sparks.
I'm low on my roof, I'm out of the house,
To see what seemed familiar
In a new way and tell about it in a new way,
Do not ask unnecessary questions in your own voice.
Crossing the passages of pedestrian crossings
I'm going to look for a freedom gap in the brickwork,
The outside is smooth, but I see flaws,
As in the speech of the reservation, as in the text of a typo.
You sleep peacefully and sweetly, keep your feet warm,
For me it is more important to keep my thoughts clean.
Then you quickly understand what is true, and what is a bluff,
And why so rarely do people look up.


Let everything not as it would be desirable and it would not be desirable
And you stand still, but tiredness in your soul.
But something is torn in it and burns,
And then as the background in the eyes of the clouds take off.
And you understand, you realize that everything is different,
Let a lot of dirt, but the soul is richer.
And all doubts suddenly disappear,
And you are sure that people fly in their souls.
Rise above, what do you hear?
It beats the heart. Look.
Do not look for power, but live a passion,
It beats the heart. Inside.
Remember: everyone has a bird,
What is breaking out
And do not stop.
A bird in the soul wants.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 17, 2018)

I only recently saw this film, I'm delighted and proud!


----------



## rob333 (Sep 17, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *After I connected sodium at the bottom of the unit 600, I immediately tied the plants to the grid and defolated, the second account. This is done in order to give the branch-rods more power for growth and so that these branches do not obscure large leaves. View attachment 4196679 View attachment 4196682 View attachment 4196683 View attachment 4196684 View attachment 4196685 View attachment 4196686 View attachment 4196688 View attachment 4196689
> View attachment 4196690
> 
> As I said earlier, after connecting the powerful lights down, rod wonders begin to happen:
> ...


sedan did a ufo come in from the top of your grow and try to abduct them ?? the red lights


----------



## Sedan (Sep 21, 2018)

very soon continue, do not worry, I'm still alive))), but busy .. Ahead awaits you also an exciting tour of the city of Amsterdam and other European cities ... with the words of my wife . My wife flew from a cruise across Europe. They went there with my son .. my son.


I'm sure you have not heard the review from such an angle, I was really shocked by what my wife told me about Amsterdam, this is far from what I was expecting to hear! I'll tell you and of course the opinion of "Russian bear wild")))



Ttystikk you probably remember, I was talking about that brother a millionaire from Moscow. And you know that my son recently underwent a serious medical operation on his eyes. That brother paid for the tour. This he provided assistance for rehabilitation after surgery.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Sep 21, 2018)

this is a champ dinner))

it's like a lackey cleaning up after his hosts a festive table ... he gets it too)))))))))))))))


----------



## Sedan (Sep 21, 2018)

I know people with no money and no life 
All the fuss is about - a search for reduced rates 
They can't paint their existence 
Cursing the system of mirovozreniya 
Consciousness is straight, eyes are open 
Blind believing in the ideals of freedom 
All the years have merged into one day 
Tired of persecution unsolved problems 
RISAT in the dark hungry wolves 
Home-the needles punctured the sky 
Formed zone cold anger 
Where was haunted by gangstery grew up in the ghetto 
Just a mass of gray 
And no lumen in this life 
But the other is not, burn in your flames 
There is no time to win or lose 
No time give or take 
Nowhere to run and nowhere to hide 
Fate as the glass is crushed and pricked 
A sinner praying to God asking for forgiveness 
Grievous secular sins remission 
All life - forgiveness on the same trajectory 
You're weak, you're not in that category 
Thank the saints, not tested 
Express priznaje and respect 
People for whom each new day is a battle 
Who carries his cross through the jungle of confusion 
Those who have experienced the joy and suffering 
Those who were fallen and raised 
Those who are always ready for the freedom to fight 

I know people, the ones who fell 
I saw those who rose knew those who didn't get up 
Remember those who went, who stayed 
Seen in the eyes of fear and those who laughed 
You know those who dreamed, and remaining faithful even stumbling 
I will remember those who gave up, lost to the sky 
I knew people, but of the saints was not among them 

I know people without names 
Their souls are squeezed gas single effort 
I knew those who were a blip on the screen 
They burned, and then extinguished 
Lose your weight, flew towards heaven 
I watched them making a farewell gesture 
My Manifesto goes closely with the opposition 
Ranking here is inappropriate 
To take a position, trying to escape from the problems 
I knew those who take a sin on soul 
Closes his eyes, putting on his glasses 
They wanted to be angels, and now the junkies 
Empty nights, empty days more 
Human destiny turn off the lights 
The same manners since the identification of civilization 
Eternal concepts stronger division of the nation 
Degradation, rise and attack, a false sensation 
I don't care about the world, and he at me 
Only my skin stirs the soul and family 
And the rest is just furniture for the passage 
Human problems I do not do weather 
And FSUs*d to the appeals of lifting the uprising 
Don't believe the revolution has not changed the consciousness 
To change the world means to change people 
Cut out all the noobs and BL*dei 
And fucking is each one of us at some part 
Call, way to derail the trump suit 
Hangouts is much higher, you've already heard 
That you can be on top of lifting with niches 
And if you're lower than meant to be 
Don't forget about the time to win this fight 

I know people, the ones who fell 
I saw those who rose knew those who didn't get up 
Remember those who went, who stayed 
Seen in the eyes of fear and those who laughed 
You know those who dreamed, and remaining faithful even stumbling 
I will remember those who gave up, lost to the sky 
I knew people, but of the saints was not among them 

I know people, the ones who fell 
I saw those who rose knew those who didn't get up 
Remember those who went, who stayed 
Seen in the eyes of fear and those who laughed 
You know those who dreamed, and remaining faithful even stumbling 
I will remember those who gave up, lost to the sky 
I knew people, but of the saints was not among them 

I know people


----------



## Sedan (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Sep 25, 2018)

*Amsterdam is the City of Contrast. The History of One Travel

instead of the preface:
this narrative comes from one person, from the wild country of the USSR (now Ukraine), first visited in Amsterdam, and received a lot of indelible impressions from this trip

  

The history article is already ready in Russian, but excuse me, it is difficult to translate, and besides me no one translates, it will be wrong. I'll translate at least gruffly, but I'll try to invest exactly the meaning that I wanted to invest .. expect soon, an unforgettable journey through Amsterdam ..

Also the continuation from my garden .. but not right away, I do not have enough time for everything, so excuse me!*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 25, 2018)

wild bees attack, please stay in their homes until the situation stabilizes.))


----------



## Sedan (Sep 26, 2018)

*As it does not sound paradoxical, the city of Amsterdam is historically very close to Russia. At that time, at the end of the 16th century, when the young tsar Peter Romanov came to power, Russia in essence lived in a feudal system.

 

When he was proclaimed King, he was only 10 years old. Peter was the last Russian Tsar, and the first Emperor of Russia. This title was awarded to him after the victory in the Northern War (1700-1721) over the troops of the Swedish King Charles the 12th, which culminated in the final battle near Poltava (now Ukraine)
In order to lead the country out of the state of feudalism and backwardness, Peter was tasked to expand the possessions of the Russian Empire. As Peter himself expressed himself, he set out to cut a window to Europe.

To do this, it was necessary to build a port city, which connected the main European sea, trade arteries. Until that time, Russia practically had no trade relations with Europe. A land route at that time was impossible, dangerous. Also at that time, Russia actually had no navy.
For the construction was chosen Baltic region, it was an ideal place for the construction of the port, because was in the quiet harbor of the Gulf of Finland. The main problem for the construction of the city in this place was unsolvable, due to the lack of specialists of the proper level: the terrain was swamped. Also in Russia there were no specialists in shipbuilding.
In order to implement his idea, Peter Romanov, the first of the Russian tsars, carries out a long-term trip to Europe. To not recognize him, he disguises himself as a commoner.

Due to its geographic location, the Netherlands is still the world leader in maritime transport. The first goal of Peter's trip was the city of Amsterdam. The geographical location of this city also influenced the second reason why the Russian Tsar first wanted to visit Amsterdam. The city of Amsterdam is located in a place where a sunny day is perceived as a holiday. There are no more than a hundred sunny days per year. People were so happy with the sunny weather that before in Amsterdam, when the sun was peeping out from the clouds, people stopped working and enjoyed the sun, it was a common and legal weekend. And on cloudy days, the streets were so raining that people could not walk along the street without getting their feet wet. Because of the lack of waterproof materials at that time, ordinary people went to the trick. This is how the national, waterproof shoes of Klompa appeared, which mostly took root in the Netherlands. A very interesting fact: the propellers of modern skates and sports boots with thorns were clobs. The ingenious Dutch attached either to the soles of the ramps or thorns or blades, and moved comfortably in the winter.

 

they are cut from a single piece of wood. This is a very popular shoes, in Amsterdam, in souvenir shops all the shelves are made with this original footwear. And until now in the province at gas stations you can meet a man shod in shreds. Previously, each province or province had its unique ornament on the bricks, and on the person's shoes, it was easy to determine its place of residence.

Although Peter was dressed in simple clothes, nevertheless, he was immediately recognized, as he went everywhere with a crowd of servants, guards, more simply, with retinue. He was very welcome, and arranged for. He is also a member of the shipbuilders, and all sorts of artisans and, of course, architects. After all, the city of Amsterdam was also in the swampy terrain, and in order to build buildings, it was necessary to use special technologies and possess certain knowledge.
Upon arrival, Tsar Peter began to build the powerful Russian flotilla. So the city-port of St. Petersburg. Petersburg was born.

 

Buildings of St. Petersburg, as well as Amsterdam, stand on wooden stilts for hundreds of years. Peter copied the technology of building the building on the swamp, but as time showed, he managed to even improve the strength of the foundation structures of buildings.
Coming to Amsterdam and getting into the city center, we immediately immerse ourselves in the medieval atmosphere. High strict buildings in Gothic style, with pointed spikes, narrow streets. So you look, that from around the corner suddenly the knight will jump out on a horse and in armor, with a spear on a preparation.

   

Immediately striking lack of space in the city, which creates almost the atmosphere of home comfort in the metropolis, although it also creates certain problems during rush hour. It's more like a pandemonium, when cars, bicycles, mopeds and hurrying townspeople are hurrying to break away in a narrow street, together with a bunch of enchanted tourists.

  

The lack of space is visible to the naked eye, and it is clear even that it began a long time ago.
In the photo we see one of the few narrowest buildings in Amsterdam, which are the narrowest in the world. Now it houses a cafe.

 

Its width is 1.5 meters.

 

But the most striking feature of Amsterdam's architecture is the "drunken" buildings. Against the backdrop of this medieval beauty, it is striking that almost all the old buildings in the streets of the city center are skewed. When you walk along a narrow street between buildings, it creates a real feeling that they will now roll directly at you. And this feeling is not comic, you have to get used to it. If a professional builder, who does not know the history, would have got into this city, he would have thought that the builders of these buildings were drunk.


*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 26, 2018)

*But in fact, everything is explained simply: wooden piles lose their strength for hundreds of years and the building shrinks. Only due to the fact that the frame of buildings is made exceptionally durable and the buildings are supported by each other, the houses are still standing, but not collapsed. This is probably the improvement that King Peter made in St. Petersburg, because the buildings there are still standing and do not mow, for the most part. But this does not beg of the Dutch architects of those times. After all, Peter was already the second, and he could correct those mistakes made in the construction of Amsterdam. I so assume that it was a special impregnation of wooden piles, because they do not collapse with time, as in Amsterdam. There is one more reason for the appearance of the "Dancing Buildings" in Asterdam. As we said earlier, in the 16th century, Amsterdam was also the world leader in maritime transportation. In the pre-top buildings at that time, there were all kinds of warehouses and trans-shipment points. The building was intentionally designed so that it was sloped, so that when the load rises to the upper floors with blocks, so that the load does not beat against the walls and windows of buildings. Apparently, the builders and architect already had experience of building buildings that are sinking, but do not collapse, because houses are still standing, although they were built on wooden stilts and already skewed technologically.
At the top of the building you can see a hook for fixing the rope to lift the load.

 

Royal Palace.

One of the few buildings that is not skewed is the Royal Palace. For its construction was used about 14,000 piles of solid wood. This is another reason why the city of St. Petersburg is not skewed - in Amsterdam, builders saved on building materials.

 

In 1808, Bonaparte's brother Louis, who at that time ruled Holland, decided to change his place of residence, and chose the city hall for this purpose, from that moment the building became known as the royal palace.
Near the palace you can rent a cab and ride around the city in a carriage.

 

Also piquant and special atmosphere, Amsterdam is attached to a lot of small channels, cobwebs cutting the city to pieces. In most cases, along the edges of the streets in contact with the canals, there is no fence, and the townspeople sit comfortably on the edge, dangling their legs, and lazily smoking grass. But the absence of a fence often leads to cases of falling into the water. Be it a car or a person. But nevertheless it is worth it and brings a highlight to the overall picture of the city.

       
*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Sep 26, 2018)

*Nemo Museum*

* *

*roof of the museum

 

This museum presents scientific expositions, the achievement of science and technology with a long ancient history. On the roof of the museum is a recreation area at high altitude. Not so long ago there was a case when a young Frenchwoman of 17 years, bought a hallucinogenic mushroom in a smart shop, climbed up to the recreation ground, which in the Nemo museum, imagined herself a bird ... and flew! After this, a ban on the sale of hallucinogens was introduced and marijuana was sold only in coffeeshops. In kiosks that are located on the street, now sold exclusively souvenirs with a taste of cannabis, but without THC, very often, tourists do not know what they buy there and are disappointed. But we were warned about this guide immediately, where to take the bars of marijuana.

  


Bers van Berlage

is a national monument located in the heart of the city. At the moment, the building is used for social events.

 

If you are a resident of the city of Kharkov (Ukraine), then involuntary associations arise

railway station Kharkov (Ukraine)

 

Even with an unaided, cursory glance, the restraint, austerity and modesty of the facade decoration of the building Bers van Berlage is striking. This is even noticeable in comparison with the Kharkov station. This has its own reason, it was postponed not only on the architecture of Amsterdam, but also on the mentality of its citizens. But let's not run ahead, everything in order.

And this is what the train station in Amsterdam looks like

 
*
*"Magna Plaza"*
*
The former post office, now here is the supermarket "Magna Plaza". We see with what pomp the mail building is built. This confirms the fact that in the 16th century, as now, Amsterdam was the world capital of sea, postal cargo transportation.

 
*
*Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum.*
*
nearby Dam Square is a branch of the famous London Wax Museum Madame Tussauds. Recently, Arnold Schwarzenegger came there .. stick out, smoke a quality marijuana. Either he put it so, or he was paid for it, and Arnold stayed in the museum for a long time, playing the role of a dummy, and when people passed close, he came to life. One man felt sick. After that, at the entrance appeared a warning sign stating that people were not afraid if the exhibits suddenly come to life. Most likely that person sued.

  


*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 26, 2018)

*Begin Monastery Begejnhof.*
*
The quietest and most picturesque corner of Amsterdam is the building of the former Beginskiy monastery Begejnhof.

  

The monastery was founded in the 14th century by ordinary Catholic women who did not accept a monastic vow, they could have business and get married.

 

The monastic yard is a green lawn surrounded by houses.

 

There is also a small church on their territory.

 

But nevertheless the main kind of their occupation was charity. The last of the nuns - Sister Antonia died in 1971, at the age of 81 years. She was buried in the territory of the monastery. Only it is not clear why it turns out that on the grave of Sister Antonia tourists trample their feet. If we take for example, the Orthodox direction in religion, then such an act is blasphemy.

 

And one more amazing feature in the mentality of Amsterdam: ancient customs are still venerated. In the building of the monastery now live single women, disillusioned in life, and voluntarily doomed to a lonely life. Accommodation is subject to a nominal fee. But if one of the single women marries, she is evicted, and there is a waiting list for the vacated place.
And of course on the roof of the monastery are mounted hooks for lifting loads, this is not taken away from Amsterdam.

 

Among them is the oldest Amsterdam house from the surviving ones - Houten Huis. It was built in 1420, when there was no ban on the erection of wooden buildings. After the fire of 1521, the wooden houses were no longer built.

 

Museum of Amsterdam.

another attraction of the city, is the Amsterdam Museum. In this building, until the 60th year, the orphanage of St. Lucien was located. The building was built in 1580th year. Orphans here could get shelter and the opportunity to study in urban schools, and later, get a job. Orphaned girls were trained in a shelter for gardening and household. Now the museum presents exhibits telling about the life and history of the city.

 

This cover in the museum of Amsterdam was laid by workers in the 16th century and nothing happens to it. It is unlikely that now there will be a master who can repeat this.

*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 26, 2018)

* 

Here that is interesting: to a museum the covered street the Gallery of the City Guards-a unique street conducts. It is a covered art gallery. This is one of several free galleries in the world. On it you can see works of art of 1530-2007.

 

The building of the University of Amsterdam.

 

A'DAM Lookout.*

*  *

*The most fascinating and cognitive attraction in Amsterdam. The highest swings in Europe. The cost of the attraction is 5 euros. At the height of a bird's flight, you hover over the city, below a hundred-meter-high abyss. This attraction is exclusively for courageous, not everyone decides to ride on these swings. The attraction is located on the roof of the A'DAM Lookout. The site is located a little lower, on the 20th floor, it is all glass. You can see the view of the city of Amsterdam 360 degrees, from 100 meters high ...*

*  *

*Finally, waited! Now we turn to the most fascinating part of our journey through Amsterdam. Let's brush off the face of boredom and despondency and plunge into something for which, in fact, the city of Amsterdam was filled with crowds of unintelligent tourists, illegal immigrants, beggars from all over the world. And most importantly, most of them come to Amsterdam just for drugs. I do not mean marijuana now, because I do not think marijuana is a drug, I mean heavy drugs. With money, little knowledge of the language and an idea of how heavy drugs look and what they taste, you can easily acquire any drug at once. Also, on the same street of Red Lanterns, if you have a passport, you can absolutely legally get the opportunity to feel the vice in its pure form. For every taste, even the most "refined". Because sometimes, what is behind the glass, it's hard to call a woman. And the Russian guide immediately warns not to go there, there is no lady from the magazine playboy, there is something that absolutely do not understand the Russian people. Because in Russia these women do not pay attention to these women and these women are ready to pay the money themselves to the man. Well, there are attractive women of course, not without it.*
*Well, let's not run ahead, start with the most pleasant and positive for us:*

*The Museum of Cannabis.*

* *

*It was founded in 1985, in 2012 it was updated. Now in the Museum of Cannabis you can learn only about hemp, as such, without its use. During the inspection of the museum's expositions, you can find out the thousand-year history of cannabis from the industrial side. Its application in agriculture, textile industry, etc. The aim of the museum's creators is to show people that cannabis is not only for consumption inside, but also beneficial in everyday life. Also in the museum are paintings that depict scenes from Coffeeshops that existed back in the 17th century, when they were called Smoking Homes. In the museum you can buy products from hemp T-shirts bags etc.*

*  *

*The medical exhibition is one of the largest in the museum. Here you can see all kinds of medical vessels with medicine (some still retain the original contents) and ancient medicine kits, which included extracts of Cannabis indica and Cannabis sativa.*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 26, 2018)

*Cannabis College.*
*
 

This institution does not pursue any commercial goals, the entrance to it is absolutely free. The goal of the college is to carry the true culture of marijuana into people, this applies to both industrial and medical use, and the correct use of marijuana for stress relief or relaxation. All this is explained in the finest detail. If you do not regret and pay 3 euros, then you go down to the basement, where specialists conduct in-depth lectures with you, you pass a conditional exam, you get a diploma about the termination of Cannabis College - this is a certificate that you have fully mastered the culture. Another interesting fact: also in the College are trained salesmen and employees of coffeeshops, because they, too, must have in-depth knowledge about marijuana and its correct use.
here you will see everything with your own eyes. Taken from the Internet, because not everywhere you can take pictures
*
*http://www.amsterdam...nnabis-college/*
*
This institution does not pursue any commercial Another fact that can plunge a pious man into shock, and which causes a feeling close to revulsion.
*
*Cathedral of Oudekerk (Old Church).*

* 

It was built in 1213, on the place of the cemetery of noble townspeople. In this church, the great Rembrandt baptized his children, and here, under the cathedral, his wife was buried. Now the most interesting: Oudekkerk its facade goes directly to the street of red lanterns. From the windows of the building you can see coffeeshops and showcases with prostitutes, where in the evenings crowds of drug addicts beggars, illegal traffickers of heavy drugs, homeless people and others are gathering. All this is in the very center of the city with the complete connivance of the authorities and the police.

Red light district.

   

The main part of the coffeeshop is located in the Red Light District.

   

In the daytime, this is the most common street in the center of Amsterdam, its feature can only be determined by semi-closed windows with prostitutes. People, tourists, youth, children are walking. By evening, this quarter is changing, as if at the command of some dark forces. The red lights are lit, the quarter acquires a special shade, there is something diabolical in this. Dark people creep out into the street with bulging eyes, they stand in handfuls and study the passers-by closely, which scares the skin. Here you can easily lose your wallet, here you can sell powder instead of cocaine, here you can be offered a stolen bicycle or mobile phone, here you can buy a drug as you wish. A little digression, I know drug dealers in Ukraine, who import their goods directly from the Red Lanterns quarter. Hey, gentlemen! How it's called? Do not just say that this is European freedom and democracy. No, you are not right, this is not democracy, it is a hotbed of evil, crime and vice on a global scale! In this quarter, a decent person to go terribly, especially a woman, he is very narrow and there can hardly be missed with a handful of unintelligible people with bulging eyes. And you can not take pictures there, because dealers immediately scold you, pimps and prostitutes pull up the curtains and swear at them, they will break the phone and they will beat until the police arrive there, which is plenty there. Then all of you together are taken to the station and you have to pay a fine for hooliganism! That's how the system works. Everybody knows perfectly well that the same police are covering the dealers, it's clear to the fool. As for prostitutes in the windows. I was horrified with the stories that were told by eyewitnesses. In these windows, not only ordinary prostitutes, there are still very often encountered stabbing young men who make themselves an operation for sex change, and then in the windows they perform a woman !! There were cases when the clients who had got a grip had a nervous breakdown and were taken to the hospital. What is it? And as it's called, it's hard to explain! The oldest prostitute with the Red Lanterns retired (in the Netherlands, a prostitute is as formal a job as a cook or seamstress). Now she is 78 years old, and the most important thing is that regular customers do not let her go and she has worked part-time yet!*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 26, 2018)

*Another prostitute retiring from business, more specifically went on promotion, now holds a post in the trade union organization of prostitutes, for her own savings she made and installed in the center of the city a monument made of bronze, ie. a monument to a prostitute is called comically Bell (beauty). This monument is located right next to the church, under which Rembrandt's wife rests.

 

t is inscribed: "Respect sex workers all over the world." No, it's called differently: "Respect sin, vice and lust all over the world, near the church or in it itself most boldly." There should be no other inscription there !!! But to my delight, the installation of the monument caused a wave of indignation of the townspeople, especially the older generation, especially women. One elderly frau arranged a grand scandal and almost a picket near the monument. She was disgusted that under her windows there is a monument bl ** and! Correctly, I also do not respect bl ** her, no matter how hard their work was not, I very much understand this woman, the townspeople of Amsterdam. The monument was defiled more than once, it was more accurately cleared, but nevertheless, near the monument there are always fresh flowers. The same prostitutes, going to their hard work, always laying flowers at the monument of that woman who does not watch her figure, and appears in people especially in the form of a monument, ashamed. And let him not lie, that it is in the style of Rembrandt, it's laziness and glut. Any self-respecting prostitute should keep herself in shape, no matter how hard she was.
This is not all, my friends, there is also an alternative and not one. Not far from the Red Light District, the so-called symbol of "Pathological disease, sin, lust and vice." I'm about a deviation from the norm, actually a disease. This disease, as it does not paradoxically sounds infectious. Under the influence of drugs, an innumerable number of young guys were seduced by these kind uncles who were given complete freedom of action! After this, a young man turns into a kind of hermaphrodite and it is transmitted on a genetic level. One can imagine what the city of Amsterdam will become in a couple of centuries, what will happen to its gene pool under the influence of drugs and undisguised sin and vice. There you will see the highlight of the blue lights and you can meet a 50-year-old couple, in all the charms, painted and cute kissing in a suck! Although it can be seen and not necessarily only there. Also here are regular geyparady.
A little further, purple lights, but we will not talk about this, I'm sure that you have fully realized this integral aspect of Amsterdam's life.

Now, at last, let's talk about the townspeople and the indigenous inhabitants of Amsterdam. To my great surprise, the indigenous people of the Netherlands are the highest nation in the world. The average height of the woman is 1.75 m, and the male is 1.85 m. And this jump has occurred literally over the past 150 years. The reason for this, it was not established by me, but rather, it was a kind of harsh factor. The secret can only reveal a deep knowledge of the history of the Netherlands, to which I regret, not very much. Such indigenous people, in fact, there are not many in Amsterdam, most of the population has long been confused with a multitude of nationalities and religions, from the flooded country of emigrants, illegal residents and slaves brought back in ancient times. Therefore, on the street you will see an Arab or a Chinese more often than a tall native inhabitant.
Amsterdamers are mostly cultured and polite people, but unfortunately, unfriendly. Apparently, the reason was that most people do not like the fact that Amsterdam has evolved from the capital of Cargo Transportation, into the capital of drug addiction and debauchery. At night, in the center of the city, you can easily see the sleeping homeless, right on the sidewalk, and this does not bother anyone. For example, in the city of Kharkov (Ukraine) no one is sleeping on the street in the city center, he will be kicked out by the police. And I understand that in Amsterdam, homeless people and beggars are either illegal, or those who do not want to work either as an alcoholic or as a drug addict, and they were given the right to lie in the middle of the city on the ground and frighten local residents. In Kharkov, all the beggars and beggars are monitored by the police, the police take them from beggars (a share from their profit from begging), and does not allow homeless people to molest or disturb the peace of ordinary citizens.

So about the mentality that I mentioned above. What immediately struck me was the excessive stinginess of the Amsterdamers. There was a case when a Russian came to visit a wealthy resident of Amsterdam, for some reason. It was necessary to wait a long time. The woman invited the guest to eat when he was hungry .. Brought a cup of tea with biscuits. Still time passes. The woman offers to eat .. and again brings a cup of tea with biscuits. The guest, when left from her very hungry and first of all went to a cafe to eat. The Amsterdamers in the order of things, when you are invited to visit, you must bring food and drink, at least for yourself! If you come with empty hands, then it will be a bad form and you will be hungry. The reason lies deep in history. Once upon a time, Holland was torn apart by greedy neighboring states, which led the state into decline and the economic crisis. For a long time the country lived in economy and poverty. Saved on everything, even on construction materials. As a result, it seems that it was driven by the mentality of the Dutch.

A vivid confirmation of this is that

Monument to the Queen of the Netherlands Wilhelmine.

 

as we see, it's more like a bust than a monument. On the pedestal, they saved, in Wikipedia it is written that the statue is bronze, and the guide claimed that this is a lie, there is no bronze there and it is hollow. Another interesting fact is that Wilhelmina was a full woman, and the statue is depicted as thin. This is also saved.

Here is an example of a monument to Queen Catherine II of the Great (it was also called bloody) in St. Petersburg

 

below shows her retinue.

 

Because of the crowded streets, most of the townspeople ride bicycles.

   

A bicycle is a hard currency. Even a taxi at them bicycles 1 euro 3 minutes.

  *


----------



## Sedan (Sep 26, 2018)

*If a little asleep, then you no longer have a bicycle. One company included in the cost of the bicycle insurance. This company very soon went bankrupt, although bicycles with blue tires still go around the city. In any part of the city a man can approach you and offer to buy a stolen bicycle. The police in Amsterdam can not do anything about this and have actually dropped their hands.

     

What can be remembered from the cooking of Amsterdam, then this is an unmatched French fries. Always for her turn, and in line both tourists and townspeople, everyone wants to feel the taste of the famous Amsterdam French fries. And of course the famous Amsterdam herring, it can be bought in the style of a hot dog. But, I will report to you, this hot dog is not to the liking of a Russian person. Another thing I noticed is their transparent attitude towards beer. Amsterdamers do not consider it actually for alcohol. First of all, when many of them come to work at eight in the morning, they first open a bottle of good old Heineken.
We come back a bit disappointed

  

PS: It was the impression of one tourist from a wild country, in which there is always war and hunger, about the cultural European city of Amsterdam.
Someone says and claims that Russian uncultivated savages. I assure you this is a mistaken opinion.*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 28, 2018)

*Hello, friends!

I apologize for not writing for a long time on the case. But I can not live with stability. From time to time I am shaken by all kinds of life problems, absolutely in different aspects. Only you overcome one problem, and only you level the life, as immediately, from nowhere, the next one pops up. After the Maidan, life became worse, at least twice.
But let's not talk about the bad, now I have finally stabilized life a little, and we continue praying.
Now I will show you how to properly defolate plants, and how to properly tie them in the installation, so that the cones were a solid carpet and the same throughout the plane:

     

Plants a little starved, so far I have not come fertilizers from Russia, from our common friend, who himself makes them. But they promise to deliver on Tuesday. Then I will try of course and share with you my impressions.
And now I have a little Viva from Valagra, and GHE Flora, too, a little, as before Tuesday, finish.)))
And while the plants did not water from Sunday, the bottoms turn yellow, today water, tomorrow I'll start feeding

  

to be continued.......

 *


----------



## Sedan (Sep 28, 2018)

My friend from St. Petersburg.

 

He rejoices in his garden from Sedan Sidse!))) I decided to please the photo! Now nothing makes me happy, as people's gratitude! Believe me, this is true joy!


----------



## Sedan (Sep 28, 2018)

the city of Kharkov (Ukraine) at night


----------



## Sedan (Oct 4, 2018)

*Now, after a long pause, back to our garden.
At the moment, all plants are defoliated and tied up according to the principle of the Silo Grow Method. I got fertilizers, rake up a little with the problems of my life, and now I’m ready to tackle plants precisely ..
   
These fertilizers are made by my friend and partner from Kazan (Tatarstan, Russian Federation). Later I will tell more about these fertilizers.

To ensure that the working volume of the grid of the SDU Pegasus is completely filled with the same buds, we perform such manipulations ...

Defoliation

  

Garter*

*
   

Now in order:
It is a sativa plant, it is squat, but it spreads its branches very far and wide, and grows thickly in the internodes.

 
*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 4, 2018)

*I don’t quite like this plant, namely, how small branches are tied, after the technology of “Fishing Rod”.
But this plant has hurt a little recently. I went out and hope that I will quickly correct the situation.

 

With these two plants, everything is ideal and they develop exactly as I intended.

  

Well, this is the highlight of the program.)) That plant, which Elsa had nibbled, and it refused to grow for a very long time. I already thought that genetics, but no)), it turns out that stress was too heavy, and it was on the verge of death. But the caring attitude of gardeners))), did not allow the plant to die, and as we see, it looks quite cheerful, and it has already begun to overtake its healthier twin ...

 

Now the most interesting moment comes. We see that the plants are bald now because of the artificial defoliation. It seems that they are very weak now ... We will observe ....

to be continued....

PS: I have just finished working on my article on the artificial defoliation of cannabis in closed ground. I raised this question as deeply as I could. In the near future I will certainly show my article. It will also be translated into English!


*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 4, 2018)

Monument to lovers. Kharkov city. Located next to ...)))


----------



## Sedan (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Oct 4, 2018)

Disheveled heads, mouths sewn.
All coupons punctured.
We are very far from the top.
Terrified and waiting for trouble.

We release the moment between the fingers.
Hydrometeorological centers will lie again.
Plankton will not dare to play the game.
Do not flaunt servants on the carpet.

Let's take a couple of thoughts on your account.
Manulu needs a forest, he will live there.
Some idiot from my cup is drinking.
And I hit my head, getting in the stomach.

My dirty robe - I'm from the people.
Spread something out on a bit.
But now is not up to the top, then that is a misperception.
at Travis Scott on repite losing

We will make history.
Yes, we will fly on all four sides!
We will repeat the story again.
Come, then, we will finish. See you later!

Well, take everything that is from me!
Sorry for not taking anything.
What has grown - you can eat ...
Only carefully - do not get used to it!

A little bit realized - drooping.
Entirely realized sight at once!
Though you beat him with a log.
He will not return back ...

Come out with me! On the window ...
I want to be honest with you extremely ...
What fills us with fiber.
It feeds and feeds for some reason devils through tunnels!

Fool, do not believe your eyeballs!
If you open them for at least a second.
Here in the bustle of giants and dwarfs.
Soon something levels us all!
Levels us all up!

We will make history.
Yes, we will fly on all four sides!
We will repeat the story again.
Come, then, we will finish. See you later!


----------



## Sedan (Oct 5, 2018)

*Now my last bush, the one that occupies the revision opening.

In the photo, I turned on the Vega mode on my lamp. You see that red was added, but the light is not the same as in the Carlson, it is pleasant to look at it, it is as alive. This is even from the photo you see. Then you look at your hands in daylight, and they are of a different color, brighter and brighter))) .. in the eyes for a long time the lights flash colored)))

     

to be continued...*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 6, 2018)

I will translate in parts, it is hard for me to translate such a text.



*****************
*
*

*
If you decide to act - close the door for doubt.

Friedrich Nietzsche.

******************************


Defoliation

 



Preface from the author.


As there are no limits to perfection, there is nothing definitively understood and studied in the world of science. Also in our case. The technology of growing crops in Indore, both in the amateur segment and in the professional one, is still very young and not studied enough. It turned out that what we used to know and accept as dogma in outdoor cultivation is not always, even often, as time has shown, inapplicable, and in exceptional cases, even contrary to the principles of cultivation in Indore.

The Sun is a Divine Gift, presented to us by the Creator in return for our ingratitude. As well as medicine it is impossible to bring out the elixir of youth, or scientists can recreate the human brain in electronic form, so in our case, no matter how hard you try, but you will not be able to imitate or replace the sun in full, with artificial lighting.

But the restless Humanity, in its essence, is always in search, this process is usually called Evolution. Also in our case: people, like plastic surgeons who created ugliness instead of youth, which nevertheless became popular and fashionable, as well as researchers of plant growers, through long and painstaking research, created technologies at the genetic level, which significantly facilitated the cultivation of marijuana indoors. Technologies also covered all aspects of the growing process: this concerns both creating an environment and a microclimate similar in nature to its natural environment, as well as all sorts of technologies related to the placement and supply of light so as to compensate for the shortcomings of artificial lighting. The results exceeded expectations. If all the rules and regulations are observed, in Indore, a literate person, you can get a result, according to the parameters: area / power of light / weight, is noticeably greater than the result in open ground. Yes, these are not exactly the plants that grow in natural conditions, but in the era of progress, it doesn’t surprise anyone as a matter of fact, because we’re so used to it that we don’t even notice those products on supermarket shelves that are grown thanks to technology, it is ingrained in our lives, especially in the life of big cities.

We will talk about one of these technologies today - this technology has recently found its use in full and in the cultivation of cannabis. The technology is called "Artificial Defoliation".

Part 1

History.

...................

to be continued...*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 6, 2018)

He who believes is free
That moves is even from submarines.
And always will be.
And no matter how hard they try, they don’t judge.
They are just people,
And these sentences are just sounds,
They do not hold down the mind, handcuffed.
The system is purely an umbrella against a crazy blizzard.
Here for freedom will shine more than once shabby Luger,
So keep the tail of a gun, sir.
And for the crazy behavior here I will not throw:
No maz direct me confusion, so everything in the edge of running.
How many innocents are handcuffed?
And let this syllable scatter on Earth
Mongolian arrow, brother, archer.
The fate of separation, but the years will pass and they will meet,
And go to the son of the father's whip.
Others, to enslave, are ready to adapt a third of the palace to the dungeon,
But from the hearts they do not erase the creator.
And I'm free until that star twinkles,
While I inspire faith in my heart.
It is stronger than raw opium.
Above the constellation Taurus.
Let the brother be released and the doorman will open the door in front of him.
Why weight when there is clean air?
For freedom, if someone does not understand, we started a hob here,
And not for empty promises.
If I, my brother, will, I would fall asleep for bream,
Because there was a lot of promise,
And then all over again.
And, it is too early to see, disband Guantanamo.
Despite the wounds, yo,
I am for freedom to melt,
Like a desperate Geronimo,
From morning and forever, like Constant, yo.
No, do not pull the wheel out of my hands
Free to be written to a slave
Gingerbread or carrot, freedom is at stake and therefore
I trust units, I do not believe anyone.
Freedom as an old artist who went backstage
Waiting for an encore, but alas, the audience dispersed
Freedom passed through the gastrointestinal tract
Hard, yes, but you yourself signed this contract.
And without the weather forecast, the severity of the forecasts is clear.
We are bred and reduced as a bridge to Vasilyevsky Island
Someone's freedom is paltos and is called coconut
Someone has a place on the Forbes list
Let this track fill the camp hut with the warmth of the sun
And even in dreams you rush home at full speed
Brother, freedom is like a dream dream, alas
Which we see when we sleep but interferes with sleep PSP
What is left is sold out from under the hammer
Selling a conscience which will get a rollback?
Previously joined the gang, now in the party
They are glad to all, even outright fall
From impunity, they do not scorch about the alibi and fawn
But do not remove the feet from the pedals in order to have time to bounce to Italy
They do not care that the country is waiting for the fate of Titanic
But Titanic, dying after him, will pull them
Honestly, from this shit, baby shaky but
Life hardened me and I am a type
And let us here nothing shines except the sun and the moon
We live with faith in the best days, the free world.

Man is the most dangerous animal
Only a man can make himself like that not free
Mind sly, fox muzzle
Today you are an exemplary citizen and tomorrow is a donor
Criminal hungry bloodsucker in search of fresh blood
On weekends and weekdays, an endless process
Hunter-victim roles are painted
Heads are forgotten by paranoid thoughts.
Heavenly Father, where is that fair share for every brother
If from the very childhood we were turned into sociopaths
Hinting that it is better to gang than hunchback for the sake of salary
Freedom, we found it in our own rhymes
These verses let the wings spread
We fly over the bustle of urban labyrinths
Of course it could be better here.
Well, yes it is insulting
Free in heart, free as the wind
The feeling of freedom is what I want to pass on to my children.
And you stay free
In spite of everything stay free


----------



## Sedan (Oct 7, 2018)

Part 1

History.

As far as we know, the technology of artificial defoliation has been used in agriculture for a very long time. In 1930, the US first applied defoliant on cotton plantations. The defoliant is a chemical reagent that speeds up the leaf fall of mature plants for the convenience of harvesting. It is sprayed over the fields, a few days before the harvest.

 

We see that the technology of artificial defoliation, initially had nothing to do with hemp, and was used exclusively for cotton, grape and some other types of cultivated plants. And it was used solely for convenience at harvest.
Just a few years ago, all the advanced growers stated with confidence that, based on scientific canons, artificial defoliation for hemp is not only unnecessary, but also harmful. And when I, a few years ago, made a fateful decision for myself, to devote my life to grovinga and culture as a whole, then involuntarily, I had to delve into this aspect and study it more closely. Indeed, in fact, one of the main problems in protected ground is the lack of space and uniform illumination over the entire working surface of the growbox. Namely: large leaves shade young shoots that are under them. Immediately the question arises: What will happen if these leaves are cut off, thereby illuminating other areas more inaccessible for illumination? This is the question I asked my Master. The answer was categorical: this can not be done in any case, especially for large leaves, because as far as we know from the lessons of botany: the larger the surface of the leaf, the more light the whole plant receives. If we cut off the largest leaves, then the plant will have nothing to perceive the light, and it will not grow. Yes, that's exactly what all progressive growers thought, and it was simply impossible to convince them.

Part 2

Errare humanum est.

Experience is the son of difficult mistakes. This is exactly what the poet once said, which served as a preface for the scientific television program "The Obvious-The Incredible," which was broadcast on the central channel of the USSR.
As always, the thirst for experimentation and experimentation has prevailed over conservatism and stagnation. Both now and then, people were absolutely confident in their knowledge, and burned at the stake because someone dared to say that the Earth is round. Now it's even harder with that. Science has armed itself with all sorts of technological devices, equipment which, in their words, cannot be mistaken. Progressive and sensible people find it harder and harder to break through the wall of obsolete or erroneous scientific and technical findings and evidence.
Probably because the cultivation and use of cannabis, in most countries is forbidden, this was the reason that the technology of artificial defoliation of cannabis in the green field asserted itself as quickly as a fundamental element in the plant growth cycle.
This happened for the simple reason that most growers do not have specific knowledge and do not have on hand any special literature. Everything happens by word of mouth within the Internet. And most importantly, people first of all pay attention not to the scientific degree of Grover, but to his practical results, and immediately adopt his experience. Thus, the artificial defoliation of hemp, despite all the laws of botany and biology, gained momentum and gained strength.

Part 3

Justified necessity.

Artificial defoliation is applicable to any method of growing hemp in Indore. Whether soil, hydroponics or passive hydroponics (coconut) - it absolutely does not matter.
When using the technique of artificial defoliation, you need to comply with certain conditions. First: you must have the necessary experience in groving. To a novice gardener or a grower, without sufficient experience in cultivation, this technology is contraindicated.
Using defoliation several times per cycle, we stress the plant each time. With defoliation at the vegetative stage, the root system for some time slows down its growth, which can cause an imbalance in the plant. Therefore, proper and balanced nutrition is very important, otherwise the plant may not fully recover. It is also very important, when applying the technique, to make sure that your plant is completely healthy, otherwise it may die.
When using artificial defoliation, I recommend not to use any tools, such as scissors, but to do everything exclusively with your hands. After defoliation, I recommend turning off the light power for a while, or defoliation before turning off the light in your box at night.

  

You need to be sure of the seedbank where you purchased hemp seeds. Genetics must be stable and stable. If you are not sure of your sidbank, then defoliation is not recommended, it is very likely that hermaphrodites will appear in your garden if you use feminized varieties or auto flowers.
And one more important moment of the process. It was not without reason that I began my narration with a quote from my favorite philosopher. If you are an experienced gardener, you have healthy plants, and you feed them correctly, then deciding on the use of this technique, you must be absolutely confident in yourself and your abilities. You should have no doubt, no matter how barbaric it may seem to you. Fearing the unknown, very many Grover produce a partial or inconsistent defoliation; this is wrong! Your actions should be clear and confident, and I assure you that this technology will make an impression on you, and most importantly, will increase your result by about a third.
For auto flowers the technique should be applied more tolerantly.

Part 4
Artificial defoliation technique for hemp, indoors.

Vegetative growth stage:

The plant must be healthy and have a height of at least 25 cm. We remove only the largest leaves, thus leaving enough young foliage to allow the plant to continue photosynthesis, as well as process nutrients.
In addition, by reducing the density of the leaves, we maximize the light energy that will come to lower areas, improving the ventilation of your garden.
Defoliated plant will grow for some time more slowly, because we stop the process of its growth and it must be restarted again. If we do everything right, then in a few days we will have dense foliage again.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 7, 2018)

The number of defoliation for the vegetative period depends, in fact, on the length of the vegetative period that you have outlined. As soon as the plant collects the initial density of the leaf cover, we repeat the procedure, up to the transfer of the plants to the flowering mode.

      

The first three or four weeks after the transfer of plants to flowering mode, defoliation is strongly not recommended !!! At this time, the plant is rebuilt and we can disrupt the imbalance, which can lead to the fact that the plant will end up underdeveloped or stop its growth, or die!

Flowering Stage:

At this stage, we will defolate the plants twice: For the first time after 3-4 weeks of switching to flowering mode, when the plant has fully started flowering. Remove all the big leaves. If you do everything right, then in about 3 days you will see the foliage gaining strength again, and after 7-10 days you will have a dense leaf cover again. Approximately two weeks after the first defoliation in the flowering stage, we produce the second. This is the last time, because at this age during the flowering period foliage stops growing, only buds grow.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 7, 2018)

Before defoliation, make sure that your plants are restored and begin to grow again and so every time before pruning. If you do everything right, you will see that the buds have increased or new leaves have grown. Our task is to facilitate the access of light to all buds, especially on the lower part of the plant.
When cutting leaves at the flowering stage, we stimulate auxins (a plant hormone that takes part in flower growth and causes ripening). Thus, after the plant is restored after defoliation, the kidneys grow rapidly, swelling dramatically.
The goal of defoliation of the tops and bottoms is that the plant focuses its energy on the kidneys. Thus, we lay dense inflorescences and additionally stimulate the growth of buds over the entire surface of the bush, and not just the top. The result is to obtain a high-quality final product with dense and uniform inflorescences over the entire working surface of your growbox.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 7, 2018)

Also, a useful feature of this technology is that after the harvest, you practically do not need to perform manicuring.



Afterword.

I told you about how I defoliate hemp. Initially, I, like everything, were categorically against this method, until I tried it myself in action and did not lead to perfection by experiment. This technology has allowed me to get an exceptional harvest in the last few cycles. And as I improve the method, I get every time a better and more quantitative product. This defoliation method is applicable to my design, namely the Silo Grow Method technology, which we will discuss later. In the meantime, I wish you to take the maximum benefit out of this article, and I assure you that quite a bit of time will pass and you, just like me, will enjoy the power of your harvest.

Sincerely, Sedan.

4/10/2018


----------



## Sedan (Oct 9, 2018)

Ice is off

And, nevertheless, the ice is broken! ..
Life goes on, and if not without tricks ..
We lose something, but at the same time we find!
And my music is the only drug here! ..
I am not afraid of the future! On the contrary! ..
I'm moving to him, to the accompaniment of melodies! ..
And may the light of distant stars show me the way,
Through the storm, hurricane, and sandstorm walls! ..
Stories about chicks and crap - leave teenagers ..
I need access to a new level, like air! ..
After all, space gave me this opportunity
And that means that I started [yes! ..] I must continue! ..
Ice under the feet is sometimes very thin,
This is familiar to many when the world is cruel ..
The main thing is not to break down and keep the faith!
Turn your fear into a flame, and act first! .. [right! ..]
All these are black and white stripes .. [stripes! ..]
They must keep you in good shape! [in good shape! ..]
In unison with the inner voice! [voice! ..]
If you go forward, it means that the ice has broken! .. [the ice has broken! ..]
All these are black and white stripes .. [stripes! ..]
They must keep you in good shape! [in good shape! ..]
In unison with the inner voice! [voice! ..]
You go forward - it means that the ice has broken! ..
The experience is priceless, as in the hands of Hendrix the first Fender!
Like the first hit that gives loyal fans! ..
Traction to the scene laid, apparently, in the genes!
And that means it stays with me invariably! ..
Let at times, as if falling into the abyss,
I can not write, but try again!
Waiting for a muse with a long-awaited solo,
She comes, and with her creative hunger! ..
A spark ignites gunpowder, a flame is born!
I know! Water does not flow under a rolling stone ..
Busy incarnation of their desires! ..
And, in the plans to erase and mark the edges! .. [faces ..]
And who will we later become?! ..
- shrouded in mystery ... secret behind seven locks! ..
Despite this trial and error,
I am sure that in the end I will make the right choice! .. [choice! ..]


----------



## Sedan (Oct 15, 2018)

* Dedicated to my friend Frajola M. (USA)
 

 Silo Grow Method.



Preface from the author.


Silo Grow Method., Is a technology that allows you to indoors, to get the result not less, and sometimes more than you can get the classical method in the open ground under sunlight, on a plot of 1 meter square.
*

*
Previously it was believed that it was impossible to grow a plant in my apartment that would surpass a plant grown under natural conditions For nothing can replace natural balance by artificial means.
And again, human stubbornness and the thirst to do more and better, crossed out all the existing framework and generally accepted understanding of natural processes. So through long and painstaking efforts, trial and error, this method came to light.
So: I present to your attention, the most productive and economical method of cultivation in the greenhouse today is the Silo Grow Method.
*

*

Chapter 1

Story

This technology is very young, and only recently found a real practical application. It was based on a vertical method of growing marijuana, combined with the widely used SCROG technology used in the horizontal method of growing in a protected ground ..
*


*As far as we know that if we compare the vertical and horizontal methods, then definitely, the vertical will be at least twice as productive only due to the fact that in it the plants are arranged vertically around the lamp, also hanging vertically, and illuminating in a circle, and not so , as in the horizontal method, where the lamp is located so that the light falls only on the horizontal plane, under the lamp with a reflector.
*

*
Thus, in the first case, the efficiency of the luminous flux is 100%, since the lamp illuminates 360 degrees, and in the second case, only 180 degrees from the working area. Consequently, in the same area, with the vertical method, it is possible to place exactly two times more plants than in the horizontal, on the lighting of the same power.
And one more key moment in the Silo Grow Method is a combination of a vertical method of growing and growing horizontally, using the SCROG method. As far as we know that the SCROG technology is the most efficient and productive in a horizontal way, if you do not take into account the cultivation by clones.
*

*
Therefore, our task in the vertical method is to place the plants as tightly as in the SKROG technology horizontally. It goes without saying that also this will not work and something needs to be changed. And so it happened, when I improved the garter technique, it took more than one year of experiments, trial and error. But in the end, the road will be mastered by going, and as a result, the results exceeded expectations.


Chapter 2

Justified necessity.

Also, as in the case of Defoliation, the most important and indispensable condition for the successful application of the Silo Grow Method technology is, first and foremost, the gardener's ability to grow healthy plants, that is, the gardener needs to perform several successful cycles in order to start this technology. in a classic style, without resorting to innovations, which, as a rule, stress your pets. And if you start using this technology on diseased plants, then your plants will hurt and possibly stop owl growth and development. With the development of the worst scenario, they will die!


Chapter 3

Foundation Basics.

The basis for the application of technology is galvanized mesh. I use a grid of 2 mm thick, and a mesh of 50X50 mm. This is very important, because in this technology it is necessary that the mesh be rigid and not bend under the pressure of the branches. The principle is the same as in the application of SCROG technology.
*

*
Further, we form a circle from the grid, and fasten it rigidly and steadily in your room (for example: to the ceiling and the floor on the spokes).
*

*
But we fasten the grid so as to leave space for pots and pallets (about 30-40 cm) below. In choosing the height of the grid, we proceed from the height of the plant you want to grow and how many lighting lamps you will use. Also, the diameter of the circle from the grid depends on the light power.
*

*
Next, we set the pots under the grid tightly around the circumference between each other and to the grid, so that the plants run inside the circle.*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 15, 2018)

*Chapter 4*

*"Fishing rod"*
*
The Fishing Rod technology was specifically developed for the Silo Grow Method. What is the meaning of this technique. Our task, in the shortest time, is to grow plants of the greatest possible height, or rather the height, under which you prepared your grid and lighting.

 

In order to properly apply this technique, I recommend to do the following: be sure to plant the plants in a 0.7–1 liter seedling container. I recommend for four plants to use lighting 105 Watt, 6500K.

 

When the root develops (about 8 days from the helmet), we lower the light lower and try to grow the plants healthy and strong until they reach a height of 15 centimeters with a strong trunk. After that, we raise the lamp 50-70 cm above the tops of the plants. Your pets begin to reach up to the light "Fishing Rod", the trunk is pulled out and becomes thin and weak. But we do not pay attention to the thin trunk and large distances between the internodes and continue to raise the lamp higher until the plants can fit under this lighting. At this moment, we are transplanting our seedlings in the main pots, which are already under the net.

 

Here we repeat the same procedure as with seedling pots, raise the light 50-70 cm above, above the tops of the plants and your pets continue to be pulled with a fishing rod.
If your plant suddenly undermined by its own weight, it's not scary, just tie it to the grid.


*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 15, 2018)

*Chapter 5

Garter.

When the plants almost reach the top of the grid (not growing to the top of the grid, about 20 cm), we produce the first defoliation, stock up with clerical bands and clothespins and perform the following procedure:
After that, we install lighting (I recommend 250-500 watt HPS lamps) - this is one or two lamps, depending on the height of your plants, which are arranged vertically, clearly in the middle of your circle.

 

If the lamp is 600 watts, then the diameter of the circle must be at least one meter, otherwise the buds will burn in bloom !! Accordingly, 400 watts is not less than 80 cm.
For cooling lamps and blowing plants, install fan at the bottom

 

After you set the lighting correctly with the correct spectrum, correctly defoliate and garter the plants, you will be very surprised that within a few days, your plants will turn from fishing rods into monsters.

   

Young branches begin to appear in those places where you did not expect to see them.

 

But I repeat that this will happen if your plants are healthy and the lighting has the necessary power and spectrum!
After your branches have grown and the foliage begins to interfere with the penetration of light into the depths, we repeat the defoliation procedure, then: untie the plants and fix them in a more comfortable position. You just see where the empty seats and redistribute long branches.

 

We do this procedure until your plants occupy the entire working surface of your mesh.

 

After that, we put the plants in flowering mode. After switching to 12/12 hours, the plants continue to grow, stigmas also begin to appear. At this point, the plants in any case can not be touched and allowed them to calmly develop, until the emergence of the so-called "dandelions".

 

If you make a defoliation or a garter during this period, then the plants can not move away from stress, stop growing and are likely to die !!
After the appearance of dandelions, you repeat the process that you made on the vega, but you need to do it more carefully and meticulously. 

Flowering is a very important period, the main thing here is not to make mistakes!

At this point, your Silo Grow Method is fully formed and in the future, the maximum that needs to be done is defoliation once, and it is possible to cut several weak twigs, in order to give freedom to strong buds and of course, try your product, but not to get involved - it will also lead to stress not only for you, but also for your pets.

 

Afterword.

I will not say that the “Silo Grow Method” technique is simple and effortless. No, you need to be attentive and vigilant throughout the entire cycle, also be very attentive to the selection of your lighting and fertilizers, you also need to observe the temperature and humidity levels in your room. But if you nevertheless master this technology thoroughly, then you will be extremely surprised and puzzled that your crop will many times exceed those that you once raised and saw, and most importantly, your level will also immediately increase at times.
I want to master you this method in full, otherwise, in our business, and there is nothing more to wish for! Enjoy the fruits of your work and remain people in any situation and any situation.


Sincerely, Sedan.

10/13/2018

Photographs copyright belongs to Sedan Production © 

[email protected]*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Oct 15, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *Chapter 5
> 
> Garter.
> 
> ...


Nice work, brother!

I've always admired your plant training skills.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 18, 2018)

*


ttystikk said:



Nice work, brother!

I've always admired your plant training skills.

Click to expand...

Thanks bro!
This time I will try to really surprise you!))
Only it is a pity that there is not enough time and money to research and implement the project.
***************************************************

Now, in fact, we continue the story of our garden in real time.
Now we’ll specifically focus on the above-mentioned “Fishing Rod” technology, and more specifically, let's talk about the Silo Grow Method, applying it to a conventional ten-liter pot.
My task is to complete the audit opening in the installation of the Silo Grow Method.

 
On the already extended fishing rod, I defoliate first thing
      

Then I earned some of my old development, namely, the small mobile construction “Sail 2000”. It is very easy to manufacture, and if you put around four "Sails", it will be a simple version of "Pegas", which can be made at home very quickly.

 

now I insert a plant pot in the sail and set it in Pegas.

 

Now I am calm, the revision opening will be tightly filled with buds, like the rest of the work grid in Pegas. The efficiency of the installation, thus approaching 100%. There will be no free space or gaps !!!

to be continued....*


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 19, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *Thanks bro!
> This time I will try to really surprise you!))
> Only it is a pity that there is not enough time and money to research and implement the project.
> ***************************************************
> ...


I have never attempted a vert. garden before, but I stumbled on to your operation, and I must say I am impressed. I live in Washington State where cannabis is legal now, but my family is from Ukraine. My Grandfather came over before the war. I just finished a good size outdoor crop. My indoor operation is still set up, but I can't run it right now because it costs me too much to run all my equipment. Washington has the lowest prices for cannabis in the USA. So it is too hard to sell, and make enough to be worth it. Your garden is a genius way to still grow a good enough for personal supply, without breaking the bank on power and expensive hydroponic nutrients. I love your transplant method too. Is this your design? If so do you mind if I build a similar setup? (Just trying to be respectful) What strain are you growing? Looks like it has rudarellis in it possibly. What is the temp. and humidity like in your enclosure? Duzhe khorosha! Ukrainian ingenuity!


----------



## Sedan (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi bro! Glad to meet compatriot!






It is very nice to hear native speech here .. thanks!

Now in the installation of 4 varieties of different. I support temperature and humidity with an air conditioner and humidifier.

Yes, this is my development
Not only can I help you how to do better.

If you want, show your achievements here. I will advise you something ..

Did your grandfather run away from Stalin’s cruelty in the 30s? Very dark times were then in the USSR! Our grandfathers do not envy! Did he ever tell you about Ukraine?
In which city he lived in Ukraine, if not a secret?


----------



## Sedan (Oct 20, 2018)

A week or so ago, my wife defoliated, and accidentally tore off the top of the branch .. She didn’t know what to do about it, and just stuck it in the ground next to the trunk.)))
one week later

   

here I see everywhere that the whole science of breeding clones is diluted))))), but only care and care and the right batch, and most importantly faith, this is what is necessary for the plants to answer you the same ...))))


----------



## Sedan (Oct 20, 2018)

...as the Russians say: it’s not enough to crawl through the eye of a needle, you still have to prove, after getting through, that you are not a camel!


----------



## Sedan (Oct 21, 2018)

*We continue our story:

   

As far as we can see, the plants have gained masses and we are doing another defoliation and a garter, clearly according to the Silo Grow Method. So far, only on one plant

 

because a lot has grown this time ... for a long time, I realized this by the fact that my clothespins are running out.)))

 

do neat and beautiful

  

Everything is routine and ordinary, as always, until flowering begins.

   

about nutrition and plant performance, let's talk separately.


to be continued....*


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 22, 2018)

Been awhile since I popped my head in. 
Amazing stuff as always.


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 23, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Hi bro! Glad to meet compatriot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 23, 2018)

Yes, my grandfather came over seas as a child in 193? I will ask my mother. The town my family is from is calle d "Trubchin" I'm pretty sure. Do you know it? I wish I spoke Ukrainian. I know a few words and phrases, but the langua ge died with my grandfather. I never knew my father so he was it. He died when I was 8. I'm 36 now. I have been growing since I was 15. I usually use D.W.C. (deep water culture) hydroponics. I shut my indoor room down for the summer, and grew a large outdoor summer crop. It is legal in my State so the prices for herb in Washington are the lowest in the/usa. So it costs to much to keep my indoor garden running at capacity. I admire your technique on transplant. And your small footprint grow area with only 1000 watts of light. I was running 28000 watts a few years back. Now i just want to grow for me and my family to have free, good quality marijuana. I make alot into concentrates also. I love your design and am thinking about copying you with your permission. Thank you brother. I'll post a few pics I have on this phone.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 24, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Been awhile since I popped my head in.
> Amazing stuff as always.









*Kid Kannabi5*

Bro, this is a sad story. No, I have not heard of such a city, because it is very small, provincial. I looked at Wikipedia, there are now about 600 people living there. This is a village. In the 30s there was a "collective farm". Collective farms are slaves in fact in the 30s, 40s, 50s. They were cruelly oppressed, they worked for free, they were not given passports. They took away not only their work on the collective farm. They took away all the grain that they raised for themselves in the 30s to feed the cities and buy equipment abroad, waiting for the construction of Communism((((. People were starving !! tens, hundreds of thousands .. millions. Not only in Ukraine, but throughout the USSR. 

monument to the Holodomor 30s in Kharkov

  

Escape from the collective farm was a crime. 

I do not know how your grandfather managed to escape at that time, but he was unreal lucky.

Now I am very ashamed in front of you for what happened with us then !!! Because it touched you as well, although you live overseas! 

But I will please you, Druzhe miy, Russian blood flows in you, and as we, the growers used to say, the Russians have a very strong genetics.))) Believe me, this will help you in the ore minute more than once !!! 

Unfortunately, in Kharkov everyone speaks Russian, but I know Ukrainian very well, we were taught in school. When the Soviet Union, no one ever humiliated the Ukrainians, as it was invented now "Maidan".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodomor

Everyone lived in the USSR in the 30s. There was no genocide of the Ukrainian people !! This is all nonsense! It was a struggle for the survival of the nation. Cruel way .. very cruel !!!!! But the nation survived, despite the very large losses! Оur grandfathers, both in World War II and during the shortage of food and chaos in the 30s, died for the future of the country, for their children, so that they would not get such a share !! I personally bathed in chocolate in my childhood in the USSR and did not need anything, except jeans Lewis !!! This is their merit !!! For this they sacrificed themselves !!

As for the horror that is happening now in Ukraine, which they call "freedom and democracy", and most importantly, dear to the European Union.))) This is nonsense, do not believe this !!! I'll tell you what this “freedom” led to in two words: In Kharkiv, there are no hot water for two months and m still hasn't turned on the central heating in houses. People freeze !!! I do not remember this since the time of 90X, when we also received "freedom" .. only freedom from the USSR. Now the same scenario. One feels the cruel and untalented hand of some bastard-devil! Strong and insidious, always attacking from the back !!

Bro, the question is: how many plants can be legally grown at home or on their own land in Washington state, to a private person?


----------



## Sedan (Oct 24, 2018)

*Yesterday was the final defoliation and garter of all plants.

        

now about two weeks the plants will gain foliage density, then the procedure is repeated.

to be continued....*


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 24, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *Kid Kannabi5*
> 
> Bro, this is a sad story. No, I have not heard of such a city, because it is very small, provincial. I looked at Wikipedia, there are now about 600 people living there. This is a village. In the 30s there was a "collective farm". Collective farms are slaves in fact in the 30s, 40s, 50s. They were cruelly oppressed, they worked for free, they were not given passports. They took away not only their work on the collective farm. They took away all the grain that they raised for themselves in the 30s to feed the cities and buy equipment abroad, waiting for the construction of Communism((((. People were starving !! tens, hundreds of thousands .. millions. Not only in Ukraine, but throughout the USSR.
> 
> ...


 Sedan, I am glad to have met you. Thank you. The pictures of the Holodomor statue make me think about how hard it must have been. I wish all the fighting would end. Most just want peace. That is why I love growing cannabis. It is the most peaceful therapeutic thing to do. The average person can grow 15 plants at home.(In Washington State) The average person has to pay for a medical card to grow it. It costs about $200 US to get your medical card. You don't really have to be disabled. You just make up a reason to need it and they give you a license to grow 6 plants or 15 plants. It is just about money. It is legal for everyone over 21 years old to have and smoke. Anyone old enough can just go to the store and buy up to an ounce of weed. Can't smoke it in public places though. You can choose from around 50 different strains. It is a good thing for the normal legal smoker, but unless you have a license from the state, you can not grow for the stores. I have tried twice to get one. However it is difficult. Not everyone can get a commercial license because they (state officials) only draw a few names at a time. Maybe someday. For now I just want to grow for my family. So i don't have to pay for a plant god put on earth for everyone to enjoy. Spasybi druzhe miy


----------



## Sedan (Oct 25, 2018)

Bro, you do not even imagine a tenth of what was happening then ... People turned into savages. No, we are not savages, just if a person of any nation is placed in such conditions, he will become a savage; this can be compared, for example, with prisoners of Auschwitz, except that no one has conducted medical experiments on them. They just died of hunger!

Is it possible to judge Stalin for one thing !? I personally find it extremely difficult to answer this question. On the one hand, it was a monster who has nothing sacred in life, except for a utopian idea and his own ambitions!!

On the other hand, if we imagine that the USSR at that time would have fallen to its knees before the West, as was the case under Gorbachev, it would not only be the collapse of the USSR, it would be the collapse of Russia, as a Great Power- the country would be torn to pieces and turned into a colony or a banana republic. Then, as now, no one would show political correctness.))) Most likely, it would be Hitler! And then it is not known what would happen to Europe if Germany had such a huge potential of fuel and metallurgical reserves and such a huge number of slaves. But in the end, after his death, he left not scared slaves, but the Great Nuclear and Space Power, with advanced technologies that the CIA was so interested in at the time))) That's all that confirms the paradox and overturned life of your !!! Was Stalin right or not ?! If you take into account not a specific person, but the country as a whole! And if, for example, to compare the sacrifice of those unfortunate people in two skyscrapers with the sacrifice of collective farmers in 30X. And if you compare Stalin and Bush in such situations. One for country or another for profit !! Which of them is more right ?!))) A rhetorical question!

I note that I did not express my subjective opinion, I touched on this question from a philosophical point of view, impartially, appealing exclusively with historical facts.

Unfortunately, Bro, I suspect that my grandchildren will also speak English and remember the wild country as a terrible dream! Because, as an experienced person, I see that now Ukraine is going to hell, not only is it rolling, it is being pushed .. I know for sure now that I will not live to the time when ordinary people in my country will no longer need ...

Let's not talk about sad things. Life goes on. Conscious mistakes make us wiser.))))

Bro, I will help you of course with your installation, and the money you spend at least on materials. Also, I can advise you on the correct lighting and correctly arrange ventilation and microclimate. And if you know how to work with your hands a little, then it will be easy for you to do it. With 16 plants, with the proper formulation of the question, you can get from 4 to 8 kg of dry buds!

*Vse yde, vse mynaye i krayu nemaye,
Kudy zh vono dilosʹ? vidkilya vzyalosʹ!
I durenʹ, i mudryy nichoho ne znaye.
Zhyve... umyraye... odno zatsvilo,
A druhe zavʺyalo, naviky zavʺyalo...
I lystya pozhovkle vitry roznesly.
A sonechko vstane, yak pershe vstavalo,
I zori chervoni, yak pershe plyly.*
*
Everything goes, everything goes away and there is no edge.
Where did it come from? from where it came!
And a fool, and a wise man knows nothing.
Lives ... dies ... one blooms,
And the second vinegar, forever burned ...
And the leaves whipped up the winds.
And the lady will rise, as she first got up
And the red dawns, like the first one, swam.

T. Shevchenko. - St. Petersburg, 1841
*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Sedan (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 25, 2018)

Sedan said:


>


That looks like it's going to be good! I wouldn't be surprised if the N.S.A. is really tracking EVERYONE...


----------



## Sedan (Oct 25, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> That looks like it's going to be good! I wouldn't be surprised if the N.S.A. is really tracking EVERYONE...







... Druzhe, I know a lot, for the same reason that the main protagonist of the film of Oliver Stone (I advise you to look completely). Because he thinks unordinary, oppressing prejudices. To be honest, I would be the best analyst in the CIA))) because all the games in which they are playing I solved back at school.) I hope you know that Russians are the best in the world in chess.)) For me everything is so transparent that I'm even scared! And if the CIA agents were caught ме and tortured by pouring water into my mouth, then I would not be silent-I would say everything that I think about them right away!)))


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 25, 2018)

Sedan said:


>


I just watched the vice interview, and the other one. I wonder if Putin will give Snowden to Trump.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 25, 2018)

Bratan, Putin is very difficult))), like Stalin !! He has eyes and ears everywhere, where you do not even imagine))) True, Putin is the richest man in the world (secretly, because he does not pay taxes). Аfter Stalin's death, only his overcoat and his shabby uniform were always worn . Have you ever seen a costume Вoss or jeans Lewis Strauss on Stalin?)) Correctly-no!!!)) Because Stalin lived for the country and ideas !! And Putin for his pocket !!! Putin's hands are in the elbow in the blood, and no less than Stalin or Bush or Obama-the oppressed African-American, with his mother in Africa !!!

I'll remind you. what Albert Einstein said about Lenin:

Einstein said: I respect Lenin only because he lived all his life exclusively for the sake of the idea !! Sorry for the translation, but the meaning is not lost !!

So, I'm slipping into thought and before the thought of Einstein's Great Genius because he thought extraordinary, rejecting prejudices !!


----------



## Sedan (Oct 25, 2018)

has already shown Putin's real estate only in Russia !!!


----------



## Sedan (Oct 25, 2018)

*Albert Einstein on Vladimir Lenin*






"I honor Lenin as a man who completely sacrificed himself and devoted all his energy to the realization of social justice. I do not consider his methods practical, but one thing is certain: men of his type are the guardians and restorers of humanity."


----------



## Sedan (Oct 25, 2018)

*H.G. Wells on Joseph Stalin

*
“I have never met a man more candid, fair and honest, and to these qualities it is, and to nothing occult and sinister, that he owes his tremendous undisputed ascendency in Russia. I had thought before I saw him that he might be where he was because men were afraid of him, but I realize that he owes his position to the fact that no one is afraid of him and everybody trusts him.”

_~H.G. Wells –Experiment in Autobiography_


----------



## Sedan (Oct 25, 2018)

I believe that you will not need a more objective assessment .. *I do not call for anything, or I campaign, I state the facts !!!*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 25, 2018)

The, moon lit night - , the stars bright above -,
so bright a pin we could find
come out, my beloved, worn out in your labours,
at least for a moment, out side!

We'll sit here together, beneath the kalyna ,
and I'll be a Lord above lords ,
look out, O my sweetheart, a silvery wave there,
rolls out the fog in,to the field.

Don't you be frightened, concerning your white feet, dear,
wetting them in the cold dew,
I will take you, to your home, my true love,
will carry you there, in my arms.

Don't you be frightened, my swan of the cold here,
the warmth, nor the wind or the clouds,
I -, will gather you close to my heart dear one,
it's all a blaze - like the fire.

ancient ukrainian folk


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 26, 2018)

Sedan said:


> has already shown Putin's real estate only in Russia !!!


Wow! $$$ Putin Is rolling in money! $$$ He should invest some of that money back to the people of Russia.


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 26, 2018)

Sedan said:


> I believe that you will not need a more objective assessment .. *I do not call for anything, or I campaign, I state the facts !!!*


I am a fact driven person also. Give me the facts!


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 26, 2018)

Sedan said:


> The, moon lit night - , the stars bright above -,
> so bright a pin we could find
> come out, my beloved, worn out in your labours,
> at least for a moment, out side!
> ...


So beautiful! I am listening to it while I'm getting ready for work. Beautiful.


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 26, 2018)

Sedan said:


> The, moon lit night - , the stars bright above -,
> so bright a pin we could find
> come out, my beloved, worn out in your labours,
> at least for a moment, out side!
> ...


The woman at 23 sec. Is so beautiful.


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 26, 2018)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4221243 View attachment 4221244


What strain/s of cannabis are you cultivating? If you don't mind?


----------



## ANC (Oct 26, 2018)

Hey Sedan, ho9pe you are doing OK.

Quick question for you, with your drippers, what rate of watering do you use per day?
I like the drain to waste method better than a recirculating reservoir.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 27, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> Wow! $$$ Putin Is rolling in money! $$$ He should invest some of that money back to the people of Russia.


Yes, Братан, so we live. There is a president is king!

Russia is the richest country in the world, due to the deposits of huge natural resources. Whose property is this ?! King of course !! Fact!

There is his retinue, confidants and lackeys. All the assets of the country belong to a handful of these people. This is about 2-3% of the population. This is the highest class. We have no middle class!!!

The remaining 97–98% are their slaves. These people are in constant concern about how to feed themselves, dress, pay for utility services, pay doctors, pay for the education of children, in fact, base desires. These people turned into robots, because everyday need gradually reduces the mind. Salary is scanty. The only way to earn more wages is to steal it at work or to cheat if you are a seller, for example. Most people do it, otherwise you will not live. Therefore, you can not trust anyone, everyone can fool you with a smile on his face. Therefore: the quality of products on the shelves is low (re-grading, wrong weight, expired products). The quality of service is very low and of poor quality (if you repair the car in service, then you will be deceived and slipped the old part instead of the new one, or the Chinese part instead of the brand)Therefore: the quality of products on the shelves is low (re-grading, wrong weight, expired products). The quality of service is very low and of poor quality (if you repair the car in service, then you will be deceived and slipped the old part instead of the new one, or the Chinese part instead of the brand)

I am now talking about both Russia and Ukraine. Our systems are absolutely the same !! Now imagine who will let such a country into the European Union ?? !!! The only weighty argument for the people, during the "Maidan", was that they promised that Ukraine would join the European Union immediately !! It was apiori .. metaphysical, if you want, a lie !! Fact!



Kid Kannabi5 said:


> I am a fact driven person also. Give me the facts!


Another fact: during the USSR (70-80- what I remember), any person from the village could come to any city of the USSR .. any !!! If he possessed some kind of knowledge and intelligence, then he could enroll in any university of this city, or any other educational institution. If he successfully passed the exams, he was allocated a room in a student dormitory for free. He was awarded a scholarship. After graduation, listen carefully: the government, based on your abilities, found you a job !!! though it could not be in this city. My mother studied at the University of Economics in Kiev, and she was assigned to work in Zaporizhia. And again: the government allocated to my mother a room in a dormitory near the plant. After five years of work, my mother was promoted. She was given a more responsible position and transferred to the Kharkov Aviation Plant. Also, the government allocated a FREE one-room apartment to her, where I was born and spent my happy childhood. All my troubles began with the collapse of the USSR, and do not end until now ....



Kid Kannabi5 said:


> The woman at 23 sec. Is so beautiful.


Bro, I am a discreet person in this regard, because I don’t want to let demons into my soul .... But I’ll say all the same: when you come to Kharkov and go out on a busy street at rush hour, then you will run up your eyes. When I visited France once a long time ago, I was stunned .. I will not continue, so as not to offend anyone.)))



Kid Kannabi5 said:


> What strain/s of cannabis are you cultivating? If you don't mind?


I am not a breeder, I do not understand much about it, Bro))) My head will boil, if I’m still going to delve into it.))) Therefore, I’m afraid to pile up nonsense.))) My friends are doing it. All communicate exchange experience and material. I know that there is genetics from Uzbekistan, from India, and from your edges there is also something. These are all hybrids. A couple of years ago, they sent me Landlace from Greece ...



ANC said:


> Hey Sedan, ho9pe you are doing OK.
> 
> Quick question for you, with your drippers, what rate of watering do you use per day?
> I like the drain to waste method better than a recirculating reservoir.


Glad to see you, My Friend!!!

Where had you been?

I remember you recently!!))

I get about 20 liters of water or fertilizer / 200 liters of soil at a time. Dripping around for 2 hours.


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2018)

Yeha I keep busy growing weed.
Quit smoking cigarettes too, so feeling a bit healthier these days.
My grow is expanding, and growing costs money, but I remembered your drippers.
And it seems like a better compromise than having to mix a fresh reservoir every day to avoid the quality of the feed going down as the plants get watered over days. I will likely do coco, it is easier to clean up than soil, hydro is working out quite expensive, nutrient wise.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeha I keep busy growing weed.
> Quit smoking cigarettes too, so feeling a bit healthier these days.
> My grow is expanding, and growing costs money, but I remembered your drippers.
> And it seems like a better compromise than having to mix a fresh reservoir every day to avoid the quality of the feed going down as the plants get watered over days. I will likely do coco, it is easier to clean up than soil, hydro is working out quite expensive, nutrient wise.


Yes, you are right, you should not keep the solution in the tank for a long time. Both PH and PPM change over time. If the tank is nonhermitic, then the water evaporates, some fertilizers precipitate, this concerns for the most part organic matter.

Bro, and what is your temperature outside?

I dream of warmth. We have a minus on the street, and the heating in the apartment was not turned on. This government hardens us so, cultivates immunity to diseases in this way. They take care of our health.))) But my wife was weak to withstand the cold and got sick with a cold.)))) 

That's how we live.)))

How are you doing in the city of Pingivins?))) Is spring already full?


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2018)

It is about 40C outside today. 42 Expected tomorrow.
We did our morning excursion nice and early... I took this fun pic earlier today.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 27, 2018)

*A melancholy time! So charming to the eye!
Your beauty in its parting pleases me -
I love the lavish withering of nature,
The gold and scarlet raiment of the woods,
The crisp wind rustling o'er their threshold,
The sky engulfed by tides of rippled gloom,
The sun's scarce rays, approaching frosts,
And gray-haired winter threatening from afar.

A.Pushkin

*
      
working quarter on the outskirts of Kharkov. Simple people live here ...
 
we are living..


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 27, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Yes, Братан, so we live. There is a president is king!
> 
> Russia is the richest country in the world, due to the deposits of huge natural resources. Whose property is this ?! King of course !! Fact!
> 
> ...


A couple things I wanted to ask you. You don't have to answer if you don't want to. I am just curious what you think needs to happen to fix the economy's of our motherlands? You are in Kharkiv, so that is eastern, North eastern Ukraine. Do you feel Ukraine would be better off as part of Russia again? Or at least Crimea? Or should Ukraine stand alone and continue holding back Russian invasion to Crimea using Asov Battalion and Ukrainian military? I am not informed enough to fully understand. You can't trust news sources American or foreign. I would rather hear the facts from someone who is there. Is it safe for me to visit a big city like Kharkov or Odessa? What about at night at the clubs/discoteks? I would love to find a nice Ukrainian/Russian girl to share my adventures with. Also to undilute the Russian blood. I am only about half Ukrainian. The other half is Welsh and German. Anyway, i was going to say, i have access to almost any strain you would ever want to grow (Being it is legal). I could mail seeds to you. I could also send a extremely small culture alive in the mail. Lots of ways to share strains. I have Kali Mist, Blueberry Kush, two phenotypes of OG Kush, and a strain called "Green Ribbon" which is a cross between Green Crack × Afghan (heavy yields, making concentrates.) I have mothers of the strains I just listed. The rest I would have to buy from the store in seed form. I also have extra equipment. We can work together in many ways if you want to. Sorry if I ask a lot of questions about Ukraine. It is because I have a lot of pride where my roots lie. I want "facts" from a friend who currently lives in Ukraine. Thank you for your patience. My grandmother and aunts are very good at making Ukrainian Easter eggs. Amazing, the patience and talent that goes onto it. Most of my family from Ukraine lives in the state of North Dakota on the original homestead property they bought in early 1900s. I went on a family reunion there about 20 years ago. I got to learn much more about our culture. Traditional music, dancing, decor. Ect. I missed the last reunion 10 years ago. I was in the middle of a heroin addiction, I have since been sober. I just smoke cannabis now. I missed a lot because of drugs. I'm 36 now. Wasted time. My last name is Basaraba. Different people in my family pronounce it differently...i say like boss-a-rob-a. Some say like bass-a-rabb-a. Idk. Now I'm rambling. Sorry. I'm really stoned. No work today. Do you prefer an indica high or a sativa high? I have access to many strains. Sativas would do better in a vert garden of your design i think. Grow taller/bigger. What do you think....?


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 27, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *A melancholy time! So charming to the eye!
> Your beauty in its parting pleases me -
> I love the lavish withering of nature,
> The gold and scarlet raiment of the woods,
> ...





Sedan said:


> *A melancholy time! So charming to the eye!
> Your beauty in its parting pleases me -
> I love the lavish withering of nature,
> The gold and scarlet raiment of the woods,
> ...


Kharkiv looks like a beautiful city. By any standard. I live in Seattle WA. Pretend I am a Ukrainian citizen, and I grow 10 plants in my basement. Say I have an asshole neighbor that smells my crop, then they report me to Ukraine drug enforcement or whoever. Will they kick my door down and arrest me? Can I pay them off? How does that work in Ukraine? You don't have to answer. I'm curious by nature. I can't help it. Here it depends on which one of the 50 different states I live in. There are still many places in the USA that I can have 10 little plants in my basement, and have my door kicked in. Here in WA, people (mostly asians) are growing large amounts without any kind of license. The police wait, collect more and more information.....then BAM! The police/DEA are raiding their house, usually along with other houses they linked to these familys of (asian) growers. They grow large ammounts where the laws are more easy going. Then they drive it across country to states where it is still illegal and get 3 × as much per Kilo. Or more. These grows are getting taken down. I have a licence that says I can grow 15 plants, but that includes mothers, and basically anything with roots. I'm 36 w/3 kids, so I keep everything legal. That is why I like your 1 square meter (aprox.) footprint. I can keep my plant numbers low, electric bill low, and still grow enough for myself and my family to have medicine to still make my concentrates and have flower to smoke as well without a huge room and lots of lights and fans everywhere. Thank you for everything


----------



## Sedan (Oct 28, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> A couple things I wanted to ask you. You don't have to answer if you don't want to. I am just curious what you think needs to happen to fix the economy's of our motherlands?


Bro, do not need palace etiquette.))) I will answer you all the questions!

To save Ukraine you will need an ordinary miracle! )) As far as we know that miracles do not happen.)))

Nothing will help, it's too late! I can only dream up and tell you what to do if I were given such an opportunity: To fix the economy, we need a full reset-default. Impeach the government. Open trial in the Hague ... no, better in Nuremberg, where all the organizers and participants of the economic and political sabotage called "Maidan" will be brought to justice. I am talking about all the participants and organizers, not only representatives of the Ukrainian side. It does not matter who he is and what post he occupies in his country. Judging these people ... or rather, bad people according to all the rules of an international court for crimes against humanity. They did more harm to people a thousand times than Hussein, who simply defended his country!

The sentence must be unequivocal for everyone! To confiscate their property, from all the Swiss banks to pick up the tens of billions that they stole, more precisely, they washed through the pseudo-help of the European Bank their fee for the successful operation of some special services. After the country will be cleared of filth, namely, officials at all levels, it is necessary to sit down hard for a possible temptation for people who will come in their place. Impose the death penalty for a bribe, for the use of official position for personal gain, for financial fraud on a large scale, for non-payment of taxes. To deprive officials of privileges. And I am sure that those who are waiting for profits from the government will not go to these places, but those who will create and build will go. Further I will tell specifically about my city. Since Soviet times in Kharkov, a huge industrial potential has been concentrated. Take, for example, the Turbo Atom, Kharkov Tractor Plant, Kharkov Aviation Plant, Malyshev Plant. What can they produce? Take at least Mriya's plane, you will immediately understand the potential of these plants. Now at these plants chaos and devastation. Working for months do not receive a salary, there is no production !!! Investments and competent managers are needed. I would invite managers from abroad, as Peter the Great did. Immediately there are jobs with high wages. Unemployment and need disappears, people are happy! But this does not happen, because all the officials are busy plundering the country, they do not care about factories and unemployment. Police robbing people and selling drugs, judges judge only those who have no money, at universities, if you don’t bribe, you can’t pass the Lobachevsky exam !! In the hospital, if you don’t give the doctor money, you will die in torment in the same hospital, no one will help you !! We have no insurance medicine !!! What will help or who will help ... It will help a person who will live for the sake of an idea, and not for the sake of vested interests .. There are now in nature !! ?? No such in nature !! No one will help !!!



Kid Kannabi5 said:


> You are in Kharkiv, so that is eastern, North eastern Ukraine. Do you feel Ukraine would be better off as part of Russia again? Or at least Crimea?


We are completely dependent on Russia for gas. Now there is no heating in the apartments because there is no gas in the country. We are fully tied to Russia economically, we are completely tied to Russia mentally and socially. Yes, my Friend, this is the best option now that Ukraine will be able to stabilize is the accession of all Ukraine to Russia ..But Russians are very angry with us for treason !! They will not forgive us for this soon !!
At the moment, economic chaos is approaching Ukraine. I think this winter will be very dark and difficult for us !!! I have a bad feeling about something!



Kid Kannabi5 said:


> Or should Ukraine stand alone and continue holding back Russian invasion to Crimea using Asov Battalion and Ukrainian military?


)))) No one ever restrained anyone, Bro.))) I predicted this denouement a few years ago. Here, I also wrote about it .. Some special services organized a coup in one banana republic in order to destabilize the economic and political situation in the neighboring competing country.Also strengthen your influence in this region. Because that country is annoying that a competitor’s country is gaining momentum and is gradually pushing it out of the market.

Crimea, Putin chose to ensure that the NATO Bloc ships did not enter the Black Sea and did not begin to raid near the Russian flotilla! DNR is a buffer! In order to get close to Russia, you need to go through the DNR, and what will happen there, Russia is not to blame for this, the DNR is to blame. Russia is hiding behind the DNR like a shield. If it is necessary, Putin will drive all his army and nuclear missiles into the DNR and will say that he has nothing to do with it, there are no Russian troops there; this is a provocation.)))

All these clashes that are happening now at the borders are an artificial destabilization in the region. Putin wants Ukraine not to relax !! Everything is very simple here- I could see it and understand it already from the moment it began.



Kid Kannabi5 said:


> Is it safe for me to visit a big city like Kharkov or Odessa? What about at night at the clubs/discoteks?


Bro, don't make me laugh.))) What does it mean to be safe?))) Unless, if you gape, a polar bear can attack you on the street, you need to be alert. And another thing: if you are going on a trip to Ukraine, do not forget to take your Colt 38 with you, and preferably two, to participate in duels near Saloon (club / disco).

Odessa and Kharkov are a bit different. Odessa is a resort city. Kharkov is industrial. It is better to rest in Odessa, but after the Crimea was taken from Ukraine and almost deprived of the sea, Odessa is very crowded during the season. Odessa has a good architecture. When Catherine the Great conquered the Crimea from the Turks in the 18th century, she invited the French architect Duke Reschilier. He built Odessa on a wasteland practically. All the buildings in the center are old-style and the streets are strictly symmetrical.

Kharkiv is a more powerful and advanced city, a more scientific city. Clubs are expensive, there are not very good, there are elite ones, there are private ones. We have enough clubs, Bro.)) In the center there are shiny cars coming to the clubs, they are racing.))) There, if you know someone, you can buy ecstasy or powder if you do not know, then analgin and powdered sugar))) Everything is like everywhere.))) If you do not behave defiantly and run up, then no one will touch you, you can not worry about it. Just like in your club. There are a lot of foreigners and students from different countries in the city. There is no Nazism if you don’t touch politics between Ukraine and Russia.

But in order to see and be imbued with the spirit of Ukraine, I advise you to visit Kiev. This is a very ancient city. Once upon a time Moscow was not the capital for a long time, but Kiev. Very beautiful city with very cultural and welcoming inhabitants.



Kid Kannabi5 said:


> I would love to find a nice Ukrainian/Russian girl to share my adventures with.


You will find this simply.))) If you also have chorism, then there is a girl. who wants to go with you to the USA.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 28, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> I could mail seeds to you. I could also send a extremely small culture alive in the mail. Lots of ways to share strains. I have Kali Mist, Blueberry Kush, two phenotypes of OG Kush, and a strain called "Green Ribbon" which is a cross between Green Crack × Afghan (heavy yields, making concentrates.)


Bro, I will be very grateful, and I hope that I can also please you with something!

Come on in a personal letter just OK?



Kid Kannabi5 said:


> Sativas would do better in a vert garden of your design i think. Grow taller/bigger. What do you think....?


Yes, the last time I had a huge sativa in the installation, but she died, unfortunately.)) Sativa is better, because more-faster fill the space!



Kid Kannabi5 said:


> I was in the middle of a heroin addiction


It's terrible, Bro, I knew such people and wonder how you did it !!! It is so difficult .. very difficult !! You are a strong-willed person !! Keep it up!!



Kid Kannabi5 said:


> My last name is Basaraba.


My son had a classmate with the last name Basaraba. Do you know what I mean?)))

The truth has nothing to do with the boss))), from Bessarabia, the historical region in southeastern Europe between the Black Sea and the Danube, Prut and Dniester rivers. Besarab / Basarab resident of Bessarabia.



Kid Kannabi5 said:


> Pretend I am a Ukrainian citizen, and I grow 10 plants in my basement. Say I have an asshole neighbor that smells my crop, then they report me to Ukraine drug enforcement or whoever. Will they kick my door down and arrest me? Can I pay them off? How does that work in Ukraine?


In fact, the plants, until they are released, are not a drug. up to 12 plants, if not mistaken, administrative punishment. If not dried !!! But this is theoretically.)) Yes, it is possible that neighbors will smell the smell and call the cops. No, they will not break the door; the FBI is breaking it.))) They act smarter. Take you to the development. Set for you outdoor surveillance. Make sure that you grow. Waiting for you near the door when you come home. Tumble into the house with you. In 99 cases out of a hundred, they come without a judge's sanction to search, but it doesn’t matter already, they caught you red-handed and came specifically to demand a bribe from you. If you are polite to them, they are also polite; this is their business !! If you have $ 2000 in your pocket (Kharkiv tax, more expensive in Kiev),then you can be absolutely calm, they will shake hands with you and those who bow out retire, even leaving the plants for you, but they need to be destroyed, because others may come tomorrow. If you have no money and you provide resistance, then you will be beaten and you will find anything, even heroin! Then the court and the prison for 2 years for use and storage, 5. if you trade.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 28, 2018)

this is the club that I know and there is a video


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 28, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Bro, do not need palace etiquette.))) I will answer you all the questions!
> 
> To save Ukraine you will need an ordinary miracle! )) As far as we know that miracles do not happen.)))
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for taking your time to help a brother out. You are a good person. That much I can tell. You have answered so many questions I have wondered about my homeland. You can read Wikipedia, and other articles, but until you actually talk with another person of similar age ect. You don't really know. I just want to thank you for your patience .


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 28, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I will be very grateful, and I hope that I can also please you with something!
> 
> Come on in a personal letter just OK?
> 
> ...


 I took my son to school the other day. Apparently elementary schools are teaching vertical growing in 3rd and 4th grade. Has come a long way since I was in school. They gave us half a paper cup of dirt and a seed. Maybe they got a cool teacher that somehow talked the school into putting 3 vert gardens in the school budget. Idk. Kinda cool though I thought.


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 28, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Bro, do not need palace etiquette.))) I will answer you all the questions!
> 
> To save Ukraine you will need an ordinary miracle! )) As far as we know that miracles do not happen.)))
> 
> ...


My mother sent a couple photos. I am trying to figure out how to change format so I can show you. I'll get it.


----------



## SpongeBong420 (Oct 28, 2018)

The beauty of your grows brings tears to my eyes Зеленый брат.

I fly into Kharkiv regularly, but somewhere this summer, at the airport, a cute little dog rode up to me.. The officer started talking to me in Russian. And I greeted the dog. (My russian is not very good, I know a few hundred words at most.) But he was sure to mix in the word MARIJUANA!! I just replied in English: 'What? What do you mean? I do not speak Russian'. He told me to walk with him (in Russian) and proceeded to grill me with questions about where I'm from, why I'm there, and if I am carrying weed. My Russian was good enough to know what he was asking and I replied with my basic vocabulary. That just made him hyper and start rambling Russian way too fast for me to understand. He brought me to a few other officers of which one elder gentleman that spoke reasonable English. They pretty much ganged up around me, but I knew I didn't bring anything with me so it was a fun experience. They asked me to open my bag and investigated it thoroughly while asking me about weed. I told them yes I consume weed, it has been legal to do so in my country since before I was born, but I did not bring any with me. They asked when I smoked last (which is ofcourse right before the flight). After about 10-15 minutes of harassment they simply let me go. (It was probably leftover smell from a few bare buds in my jacket before). I fucking loved being able to say 'its just like Vodka for us, but I do not bring it into Ukraine'.

As for the political/historical side of this thread (I have only read 10% of the thread so far):

I believe that next to both a beautiful and sometimes sad but rich history, Ukraine has incredible future potential within the world, but the changes need to start at the very top and then trickle down... I'm afraid it is a battle of dozens of years, however 'The internet' seems to be quite powerful in accelerating the process. I have not been in Ukraine long and often enough to properly comment (at all!) but I am starting to understand Ukrainian life and mentality more and more. I love your country and your city (or to be more precise, the people and моя девушка). I would like to engage in deeper serious conversation sometime in the future  (Be it about our countries, or the herbs)

And the legal side:

Can I legally bring seeds with me on my next flight? The chance I get caught with seeds is extremely small, and the chance they even realize it is MJ is infinitely smaller (especially if I make sure I don't carry any scent for the dog haha). But still I would like to know if it is punishable by Ukrainian law, and with my lack of Russian (and Ukrainian) it is very difficult to find out the truth behind things like these in Ukraine. All I need to bring is the seeds, I can buy most other supplies that I need at Budman (haha)

By the way, if there are any specific seeds you would like to get your hands on, I would be happy to help.


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 28, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> View attachment 4223350 I took my son to school the other day. Apparently elementary schools are teaching vertical growing in 3rd and 4th grade. Has come a long way since I was in school. They gave us half a paper cup of dirt and a seed. Maybe they got a cool teacher that somehow talked the school into putting 3 vert gardens in the school budget. Idk. Kinda cool though I thought.


Do you know who makes those beauties?


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 29, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Do you know who makes those beauties?


Not sure who makes those particular systems. I'll look next time I drop my boy off at school.


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 29, 2018)

SpongeBong420 said:


> The beauty of your grows brings tears to my eyes Зеленый брат.
> 
> I fly into Kharkiv regularly, but somewhere this summer, at the airport, a cute little dog rode up to me.. The officer started talking to me in Russian. And I greeted the dog. (My russian is not very good, I know a few hundred words at most.) But he was sure to mix in the word MARIJUANA!! I just replied in English: 'What? What do you mean? I do not speak Russian'. He told me to walk with him (in Russian) and proceeded to grill me with questions about where I'm from, why I'm there, and if I am carrying weed. My Russian was good enough to know what he was asking and I replied with my basic vocabulary. That just made him hyper and start rambling Russian way too fast for me to understand. He brought me to a few other officers of which one elder gentleman that spoke reasonable English. They pretty much ganged up around me, but I knew I didn't bring anything with me so it was a fun experience. They asked me to open my bag and investigated it thoroughly while asking me about weed. I told them yes I consume weed, it has been legal to do so in my country since before I was born, but I did not bring any with me. They asked when I smoked last (which is ofcourse right before the flight). After about 10-15 minutes of harassment they simply let me go. (It was probably leftover smell from a few bare buds in my jacket before). I fucking loved being able to say 'its just like Vodka for us, but I do not bring it into Ukraine'.
> 
> ...


Why not send seeds to yourself in mail? Or have someone mail them for you...


----------



## SpongeBong420 (Oct 29, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> Why not send seeds to yourself in mail? Or have someone mail them for you...


It's about the actual legality to me in this case, not about not getting caught with them to be honest. Plus mail is not as reliable as I'd like. I've lost even a few envelopes (with just a postcard) in both directions. Ukraine has 3 (2 major) postal companies that I'm still trying to figure out. From within Ukraine to Ukraine I've used 'new post' which always worked fine, but you have to go get the package from the office with your ID etc.

Ps. While police absolutely is corrupt in the broad sense, I'm pretty sure bribes and corruption are less common than even a relatively short period (10 years) ago. Do you agree with this Sedan? My only personal experience with the Kharkiv police force was a negative one though.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 29, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> View attachment 4223350 I took my son to school the other day. Apparently elementary schools are teaching vertical growing in 3rd and 4th grade. Has come a long way since I was in school. They gave us half a paper cup of dirt and a seed. Maybe they got a cool teacher that somehow talked the school into putting 3 vert gardens in the school budget. Idk. Kinda cool though I thought.


I'm also very interested, Bro! Only with the advent of the Internet, I began to understand to the end what was really happening in the world. Many things I learned just turned my worldview upside down!

Yes, I heard that you teach the basics of culture in school .. To be honest, I was shocked when I found out. For a Russian person, this is equivalent to the fact that the school will teach how to cook heroin in a spoon! The attitude, especially of older generation, is extremely negative towards marijuana. Because knowledge of this began to spread only with the fall of the iron curtain. Prior to that, marijuana was equivalent to a hard drug.



Kid Kannabi5 said:


> My mother sent a couple photos. I am trying to figure out how to change format so I can show you. I'll get it.


what kind of photo is interesting to me!



SpongeBong420 said:


> The beauty of your grows brings tears to my eyes Зеленый брат.
> 
> I fly into Kharkiv regularly, but somewhere this summer, at the airport, a cute little dog rode up to me.. The officer started talking to me in Russian. And I greeted the dog. (My russian is not very good, I know a few hundred words at most.) But he was sure to mix in the word MARIJUANA!! I just replied in English: 'What? What do you mean? I do not speak Russian'. He told me to walk with him (in Russian) and proceeded to grill me with questions about where I'm from, why I'm there, and if I am carrying weed. My Russian was good enough to know what he was asking and I replied with my basic vocabulary. That just made him hyper and start rambling Russian way too fast for me to understand. He brought me to a few other officers of which one elder gentleman that spoke reasonable English. They pretty much ganged up around me, but I knew I didn't bring anything with me so it was a fun experience. They asked me to open my bag and investigated it thoroughly while asking me about weed. I told them yes I consume weed, it has been legal to do so in my country since before I was born, but I did not bring any with me. They asked when I smoked last (which is ofcourse right before the flight). After about 10-15 minutes of harassment they simply let me go. (It was probably leftover smell from a few bare buds in my jacket before). I fucking loved being able to say 'its just like Vodka for us, but I do not bring it into Ukraine'.
> 
> ...


Hi bro!

For the first time I meet on the forums a foreigner who was in Kharkov. If it's not a secret, where are you from?
)))) Yes, I know about these dogs.))) That was a Cocker Spaniel apparently))) Not only at the airport, but also at the railway station such dogs run. One time my friends and I smoked, and after a while we went to the station (2 hours) we got a dog, then the cops came up ... Only if you're not American, then everything is much sadder. We were stripped to our underpants, we were interrogated, we almost missed the train. Although in our pockets we had nothing .. smell only!


SpongeBong420 said:


> Budman (haha)


"Budmen" - do you mean a network of building materials supermarkets in Kharkov?))) Is your business construction? I am also a builder, Bro!)))

Next time you come to Kharkov (preferably closer to spring, when I will have a harvest), I will be glad to treat you with my product, so that without police and dogs)))

Yes, hemp seeds in Ukraine are completely legal, as are poppy seeds. Only if they find these grains in you, then in no case tell them what you grow, say that it is food for parrots, then they won't touch you at all!



Kid Kannabi5 said:


> Why not send seeds to yourself in mail? Or have someone mail them for you...


Yes, this is the safest way!



SpongeBong420 said:


> Ukraine to Ukraine I've used 'new post' which always worked fine


Yes "Нова Почта" works well! We also sometimes pass through it prohibited substances. No one has ever been arrested. They do not search parcels - this is a private company. There is a state-owned "UkrPoshta" - there they can check. There are still old workers who were informers of the KGB. Those arrange the interrogation, that in the package and sniff out, as those dogs.)))



SpongeBong420 said:


> While police absolutely is corrupt in the broad sense, I'm pretty sure bribes and corruption are less common than even a relatively short period (10 years) ago. Do you agree with this Sedan? My only personal experience with the Kharkiv police force was a negative one though.


then you got to the point, Bro !! This is the only positive moment left from the Maidan !! After the revolution, the service of the police and traffic police dispersed. Combined into one, as in America. They dressed the policemen in uniforms for example the American cops. Put them in the hybrids of Tayot Prius (you probably saw them). These policemen do not take bribes, because they have an online camera on each breast. And you, upon request, can see it as evidence in court.

Bro, but it is the guards who catch drunkards and hooligans .. These are not officers .. privates. Those who are with star straps, those who were before the Maidan, remained so after .. bitches !!! NOTHING CHANGED!! only the slogans on the posters and the streets were renamed. Have you seen a monument to Lenin on Liberty Square? or rather what is left of it .. To destroy monuments is sacrilege!!

You are completely right, My Friend, you are not the only one with such an opinion. We all hate cops, since ancient times! They have such arrogant demeanor and arrogance that they hate it. And if you get them for wrongdoing, and they want to learn something from you.))) The CIA and the Gestapo would envy their methods of torture. 

...they find marijuana from you, take all the money away from you by blackmail, and the marijuana they have withdrawn from you are given back to the dealer so that he can sell it to you again! Here is a movie)))

These are immoral people, .. these are animals without a soul and a saint in their hearts, others do not work there!


----------



## SpongeBong420 (Oct 29, 2018)

It is no secret, I am 30 minutes from Amsterdam. Yes I meant budmen the builder store. I am more a technologist than a builder but I do love it. To make your own things is very satisfying, it is a great feeling to think of solutions to the problems and achieving what you try to create.

Your growing techniques are very interesting by the way, I will read all and surely learn some things, I have never done vertical but I am getting motivated to try.

My next time I fly over it is probably in a few weeks, but also in spring I will be there. I don't know how easy it is to get seeds in Ukraine but as I said, it would be my pleasure to bring you some if you would like to try a specific strain. We have several big seed banks here.

My negative experience with police my friend told them 'this is his first time in Ukraine he does not know'. It was painful to see that to my friend the normal and best option is to apologise to police when we did nothing wrong.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 29, 2018)

SpongeBong420 said:


> It is no secret, I am 30 minutes from Amsterdam. Yes I meant budmen the builder store. I am more a technologist than a builder but I do love it. To make your own things is very satisfying, it is a great feeling to think of solutions to the problems and achieving what you try to create.
> 
> Your growing techniques are very interesting by the way, I will read all and surely learn some things, I have never done vertical but I am getting motivated to try.
> 
> ...


Netherlands?))) Customs officers pay special attention to flights from the Netherlands! Drugs that sell in elite clubs are delivered mainly from the Netherlands! It is not surprising that you were treated so carefully at the airport! They perceived you as a competitor to their business! Only cops deal with large quantities of drugs in our country .. they do not like competitors!)))

If you had written a little earlier, You would have met my son and wife.))) They were in Amsterdam recently! Just do not be offended, Bro, but the resolution of drugs greatly spoiled your beautiful and legendary country morally! Sorry, but I used to say everything without hiding everything that I think in reality, without hypocrisy!!

If you don't, do you consult or audit? What supermarket Budyman you were .. on what street? I was engaged in finishing one of the Budman supermarkets built .. my company was subcontracted! Do you know Royal Motors LLC? This company was my customer ten years ago. It then owned a network Budman.

I want to get to know you more closely here, and then, at the beginning of spring, I am waiting for you to visit in Kharkov !! I will give you a decent welcome and show you Kharkov, which you have not seen yet and will not see! I'm seriously telling you now, Bro!


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 30, 2018)

Sedan said:


> I'm also very interested, Bro! Only with the advent of the Internet, I began to understand to the end what was really happening in the world. Many things I learned just turned my worldview upside down!
> 
> Yes, I heard that you teach the basics of culture in school .. To be honest, I was shocked when I found out. For a Russian person, this is equivalent to the fact that the school will teach how to cook heroin in a spoon! The attitude, especially of older generation, is extremely negative towards marijuana. Because knowledge of this began to spread only with the fall of the iron curtain. Prior to that, marijuana was equivalent to a hard drug.
> 
> ...


If you get all the green matter off the seeds and lightly wash and package, they have no smell. If the seeds are legal great. There are other ways to send live cultures through the mail. Like tissue samples that are basically clones of the mother plant they came from. I'll research it.


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 30, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> Thank you so much for taking your time to help a brother out. You are a good person. That much I can tell. You have answered so many questions I have wondered about my homeland. You can read Wikipedia, and other articles, but until you actually talk with another person of similar age ect. You don't really know. I just want to thank you for your patience .


I'm embarrassed I got my family history wrong. My Great grandmother came with her parents as a child to homestead in Both Dakota USA. 18th century when Ukraine was occupied by Austria. I guess they escaped through Austria. I don't know what year the Basaraba clan made it yo the US but it makes me want to research more. My mother sent me a photo and a photo of a document of immigration of sorts. The format she sent it in I was not familiar with and evidently erased them. I'll get em back and post. Sedan you like sativas. I have a sativa from "Serious Seeds" called "Kali Mist" they call it the queen of sativas! It is high yielding and tastes like a mix between a floral mixed with diesel fuel. (in a good way, if that makes sense) it has won many worldwide trophies, cannabis cups, and awards. It turns purple last two weeks. I could send her. The other strains o have are indica heavy. I have a hybrid that is a 50/50 indica sativa. "Green Ribbon" it's called. Lineage is "Green Crack" crossed with "Afghan". High resin producer but has a short bushy stature. Might not be the best for vert. Look up Kali Mist strain. I can get you that right away. It grows tall with many flower sites and heavy flowers.


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 30, 2018)

my daughter wanted to help me garden so I put a clone into flower as soon as it had roots. She watered herself. 1st plant at 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## outliergenetix (Oct 30, 2018)

okay well i don't have anything to add really other than wow! what a thread!!! you are a mad scientist bro, i never delved into the vert garden corner of this site before. i have been inspired to try something like this in my closet in the future. this really lends itself to my closet because rn i am about to flower this winter 2x600 air cooled hoods in that little closet of mine vented into the artic attic. maybe next winter i will just put a hepa over the attic opening instead of just venting my hoods and do a vert with fans like you  with the cold attic i think i could pull it off. maybe you will see me next year this time on the vert forum threads lol...till then peace my ukranian cannabis brotha


----------



## Frajola (Oct 30, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *Thanks bro!
> This time I will try to really surprise you!))
> Only it is a pity that there is not enough time and money to research and implement the project.
> ***************************************************
> ...


you always surprise me Sedan. masterpiece.


----------



## GardenParty (Nov 1, 2018)

Man. I'm just marking this for further reading, but the first couple of pages made me think, "If Tesla grew cannabis, this is how he'd do it!"

And I have the twin of your cat. Our cat's name is Rain.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 5, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> I'm embarrassed I got my family history wrong. My Great grandmother came with her parents as a child to homestead in Both Dakota USA. 18th century when Ukraine was occupied by Austria. I guess they escaped through Austria. I don't know what year the Basaraba clan made it yo the US but it makes me want to research more. My mother sent me a photo and a photo of a document of immigration of sorts. The format she sent it in I was not familiar with and evidently erased them. I'll get em back and post. Sedan you like sativas. I have a sativa from "Serious Seeds" called "Kali Mist" they call it the queen of sativas! It is high yielding and tastes like a mix between a floral mixed with diesel fuel. (in a good way, if that makes sense) it has won many worldwide trophies, cannabis cups, and awards. It turns purple last two weeks. I could send her. The other strains o have are indica heavy. I have a hybrid that is a 50/50 indica sativa. "Green Ribbon" it's called. Lineage is "Green Crack" crossed with "Afghan". High resin producer but has a short bushy stature. Might not be the best for vert. Look up Kali Mist strain. I can get you that right away. It grows tall with many flower sites and heavy flowers.


Bro 18th century, it was a very long time! Yes, your last name comes precisely from those times when Bassarabia was. In fact, Ukraine was never free, starting with the Mongol-Tatar invasion, ending with the enslavement and oppression of Poland. This happened until 1939. At that time, Western Ukraine belonged to Poland. The Poles openly scoffed at the Ukrainian population. Ukrainians had less rights. But when Stalin and Hitler divided Poland in 1939. (I remind you that at that time the USSR and Germany were friendly countries.) In fact, the Second World War began not only Germany, but Germany with the support of the USSR. The two countries invaded Poland in September 1939 from two sides, and very quickly crushed it. There was only one difference: Hitler conquered new colonies, and Stalin took the tenritory, which historically always belonged to Russia.
After Poland was defeated, a joint parade of German troops and the Soviet army took place on the occupied territory in the city of Brest.






Bro, thank you! I would love to try what Americans grow!

When I decided that it was time, I gave my son a chance to try marijuana at the age of 17. It’s not accepted here and so many have condemned me for this act!



outliergenetix said:


> okay well i don't have anything to add really other than wow! what a thread!!! you are a mad scientist bro, i never delved into the vert garden corner of this site before. i have been inspired to try something like this in my closet in the future. this really lends itself to my closet because rn i am about to flower this winter 2x600 air cooled hoods in that little closet of mine vented into the artic attic. maybe next winter i will just put a hepa over the attic opening instead of just venting my hoods and do a vert with fans like you  with the cold attic i think i could pull it off. maybe you will see me next year this time on the vert forum threads lol...till then peace my ukranian cannabis brotha


I will be glad to help you with advice, Bro, when you will arrange your garden. I have a lot of experience with this!



Frajola said:


> you always surprise me Sedan. masterpiece.


Hi, Amigo! I am glad to see you and also glad that you have surrendered your difficulties and again in the ranks !!! I would like to hear you more often!



GardenParty said:


> Man. I'm just marking this for further reading, but the first couple of pages made me think, "If Tesla grew cannabis, this is how he'd do it!"
> 
> And I have the twin of your cat. Our cat's name is Rain.


Yes you are right! If Tesla and Edisson are now assistants, then there would be thunder and lightning in the SDU.)) 

For me, my cat is a talisman !!

One time I was on the verge of suicide, my wife did not know what to do, and took the kitten in the cat shelter and presented it to me. Since then, I came to life again. I do not know that this is a miracle or a coincidence so far, but Elsa turned my life upside down.


----------



## GardenParty (Nov 5, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Bro 18th century, it was a very long time! Yes, your last name comes precisely from those times when Bassarabia was. In fact, Ukraine was never free, starting with the Mongol-Tatar invasion, ending with the enslavement and oppression of Poland. This happened until 1939. At that time, Western Ukraine belonged to Poland. The Poles openly scoffed at the Ukrainian population. Ukrainians had less rights. But when Stalin and Hitler divided Poland in 1939. (I remind you that at that time the USSR and Germany were friendly countries.) In fact, the Second World War began not only Germany, but Germany with the support of the USSR. The two countries invaded Poland in September 1939 from two sides, and very quickly crushed it. There was only one difference: Hitler conquered new colonies, and Stalin took the tenritory, which historically always belonged to Russia.
> After Poland was defeated, a joint parade of German troops and the Soviet army took place on the occupied territory in the city of Brest.
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, you have the skills to deal with whatever is thrown at you. You have survived and thrived in a very difficult environment and created immeasurable good. Keep doing the right thing. You are inspiring many! Peace and blessing on you!


----------



## Sedan (Nov 6, 2018)

*


GardenParty said:



Bro, you have the skills to deal with whatever is thrown at you. You have survived and thrived in a very difficult environment and created immeasurable good. Keep doing the right thing. You are inspiring many! Peace and blessing on you!

Click to expand...

Thank, Братан!!! I also wish you all the best in this troubled world!!

*************

Very little time passed, and we see that it was as if there was no defoliation. Plants confidently gained leaf cover. This suggests that we do everything right and our plants are healthy.

        

and of course that clone that was just stuck in the ground

 

to be continued....
*


----------



## gr865 (Nov 6, 2018)

Yes they do recover quickly!
Flipped to 12/12 on 11/1/18

10/15
  

11/05
    

11/04


11/05


----------



## Sedan (Nov 7, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Yes they do recover quickly!
> Flipped to 12/12 on 11/1/18


Great at you, Bro!

Only I would translate a little bit earlier to bloom. Now it will be hard for you to cope with the mass that will grow even more. You know that on the pre-flowering branches up to 30 cm. Still grow. It will be very thick and will have nowhere to bind.

If you let me, I will give you advice. Build up the grid below the horizontal method. And part of the lower long branches are redistributed down. So you will get a bigger harvest, it will also be easier for you to distribute the mass that will increase in the pre flowering stage.



You should make it this way.



And if possible, move apart some pots, or rather move them back, so that the radius is slightly larger from the lamp, then space will appear to distribute the upper branches! If it is very thick, then mold will definitely appear.

And do not forget that defoliation is *absolutely impossible to do in the pre-flower!* You had to cut the leaves again before transferring to flowering. Now only a week after the appearance of dandelions! Bro, this is very serious, the plant can die if defoliation is performed on pre-flower!


----------



## gr865 (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks for the info.
Yes you are right in that I waited to long, I had planed to do it about two weeks prior but my son and I left for Florida to feed the hungry that were displaced from Hurricane Michael. That set me back about two weeks. The plants had 16 days from the defo to when I flipped. I wish I had more room, the 4 X 4 is just not big enough for this grow.
Well, it is what it is and I have to do the best I can with what I have got, spent more time messing with the irrigation system than time spent on the plants.

Again Sedan, thanks for the help.

Your friend,
GR


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Nov 8, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Bro 18th century, it was a very long time! Yes, your last name comes precisely from those times when Bassarabia was. In fact, Ukraine was never free, starting with the Mongol-Tatar invasion, ending with the enslavement and oppression of Poland. This happened until 1939. At that time, Western Ukraine belonged to Poland. The Poles openly scoffed at the Ukrainian population. Ukrainians had less rights. But when Stalin and Hitler divided Poland in 1939. (I remind you that at that time the USSR and Germany were friendly countries.) In fact, the Second World War began not only Germany, but Germany with the support of the USSR. The two countries invaded Poland in September 1939 from two sides, and very quickly crushed it. There was only one difference: Hitler conquered new colonies, and Stalin took the tenritory, which historically always belonged to Russia.
> After Poland was defeated, a joint parade of German troops and the Soviet army took place on the occupied territory in the city of Brest.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm sure I would get a lot of people not liking me letting my kids help me garden. I just don't want them being raised thinking a plant is "evil". Or a drug. I tell them it is medicine that helps a lot of people. When they are old enough they can make an informed decision if they want to use cannabis or not. Thats just what I think about it.


----------



## gr865 (Nov 12, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> Yes, I'm sure I would get a lot of people not liking me letting my kids help me garden. I just don't want them being raised thinking a plant is "evil". Or a drug. I tell them it is medicine that helps a lot of people. When they are old enough they can make an informed decision if they want to use cannabis or not. Thats just what I think about it.


My son has raised my grandson and granddaughter to know what cannabis is, that Pop's has used it for medicine for years. They ask my what it is like and I am honest with them, they know that I do oil and smoke for medicine and recreation. They also know that for the developing brain it is not a good thing, as medicine to save a baby's life it works and is needed, but that we all expect them to wait, till we have a sit down with them with something we have grown and they are good with that.
So when I lite up around them it is really no big deal. They do like to fuck with me when I am baked but it is all fun. Love them to the ends of the earth.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 14, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Yes you are right in that I waited to long, I had planed to do it about two weeks prior but my son and I left for Florida to feed the hungry that were displaced from Hurricane Michael. That set me back about two weeks. The plants had 16 days from the defo to when I flipped. I wish I had more room, the 4 X 4 is just not big enough for this grow.
> Well, it is what it is and I have to do the best I can with what I have got, spent more time messing with the irrigation system than time spent on the plants.
> 
> ...


Bro, I heard that in some cities after a hurricane people do not return and they are empty, is it true?

Yes, this is grief. In fact, I was very lucky that I had never seen any hurricanes, tornadoes, tsunamis, or earthquakes. No, of course I saw it on TV, but for me it is also scary and unreal, like an alien invasion. When the uncontrollable power is ruthless. destroys everything in its path. You immediately feel small and helpless, like a small child lost from a mother in a crowd.

Ukraine is located in a temperate climate zone, where there are no sudden changes in temperature or atmospheric pressure. Therefore, we have never had natural disasters that have suffered great human casualties.

The most dangerous thing that we can have is when in the middle of summer, the weather is hot for a very long time, and then there is a cold snap and rain. Then there may be a strong wind that breaks old trees in the city and they fall on the cars. Therefore, the authorities cut down all the old trees, and monitor the emergence of new dry branches.

Sometime in the days of Maidan, there was a strong wind at night, I was asleep. The wind blew off the poorly fixed air conditioner, and it fell down from a great height. The roar was very strong. I was very scared .. very. No, not because of the wind, I was then sure that it was hail. No, not the hail that you thought about ... This is a Grad rocket launcher. Grad (English language hail). Drunk rebels did not know how to use the Hail, they shot at random.

From 30 meters in height, the sound and power from the fallen air conditioner on the asphalt was so strong that the window panes shook. And that night there was strong thunder and lightning — it brought dread to my not yet fully awake brain. Then I really felt what it means to say goodbye to life.



Kid Kannabi5 said:


> Yes, I'm sure I would get a lot of people not liking me letting my kids help me garden. I just don't want them being raised thinking a plant is "evil". Or a drug. I tell them it is medicine that helps a lot of people. When they are old enough they can make an informed decision if they want to use cannabis or not. Thats just what I think about it.


. This question is very thin and it is easy to cross the line. Children now listen more to "superheroes" from the glossy pages of magazines and TV and Internet screens. We need a special approach, and first of all, that children respect their parents. But I doubt that this is respect, when, because you gave the cuff to your son for educational purposes, the son will call the police and you will be deprived of parental rights.
As I understand it correctly, in the USA it is very difficult to make children respect their parents. They honor the law of the United States more than the law of the family. Bro, is that so?

I also talk a lot and say to my son, but I'm not sure that he heard me, because it seems to me that he stopped respecting me. He has his own opinion.



gr865 said:


> My son has raised my grandson and granddaughter to know what cannabis is, that Pop's has used it for medicine for years. They ask my what it is like and I am honest with them, they know that I do oil and smoke for medicine and recreation. They also know that for the developing brain it is not a good thing, as medicine to save a baby's life it works and is needed, but that we all expect them to wait, till we have a sit down with them with something we have grown and they are good with that.
> So when I lite up around them it is really no big deal. They do like to fuck with me when I am baked but it is all fun. Love them to the ends of the earth.


Even in the early 2000s, when in our country they were still not so loyal to marijuana in society, my friends came to me and were surprised, or rather were amazed that I did not hide from a small child that I smoked. They said: hide the bong from the table, he sees and understands everything !!! I answered them: So what ?!)))) They did not understand me then ...

Yes, you are right, Bro !! Truth needs to be laid in children since childhood, and not when they grow up! I am very happy, in fact, that I managed to somehow influence my son. He does not use hard drugs, only smokes. Most of his peers sniff powder and swallow pills.


----------



## GardenParty (Nov 14, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I heard that in some cities after a hurricane people do not return and they are empty, is it true?
> 
> Yes, this is grief. In fact, I was very lucky that I had never seen any hurricanes, tornadoes, tsunamis, or earthquakes. No, of course I saw it on TV, but for me it is also scary and unreal, like an alien invasion. When the uncontrollable power is ruthless. destroys everything in its path. You immediately feel small and helpless, like a small child lost from a mother in a crowd.
> 
> ...


Children need to know the truth about plants, and also about chemicals. If the truth is shared with them when they are young, then they aren't likely to fall prey to chemicals that can actually be a danger to them. 

Honestly, I want to teach mine to grow their own food and medicines. It's a process.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 17, 2018)

GardenParty said:


> Children need to know the truth about plants, and also about chemicals. If the truth is shared with them when they are young, then they aren't likely to fall prey to chemicals that can actually be a danger to them.
> 
> Honestly, I want to teach mine to grow their own food and medicines. It's a process.


I can say what I experienced on my own with my son. Children, up to the age of thirteen, before puberty, perceive their parents, who really educate them and invest knowledge in them, like gods. They share everything and have virtually no secrets from their parents. Up to this point, it is meanuy and malleable material from which you can make everything you want.

Also, up to thirteen years old, the child has a psyche. Here I can say for sure that the mental state of health of a child lies entirely with the responsibility of his parents. Here neither the money nor the social status of the parents play any role. It all depends on what kind of parents are inside, their moral and spiritual values, their conscience, their honor, their loyalty. What is the situation of relations in the family between the father and mother of the child.

At this age, in the period when the vessel of the child’s consciousness is greedily filled with knowledge and life experience, which the child unwittingly draws, copying the behavior of those whom he considers to be the powerful of the world, namely his parents. Over time, we begin to understand that the child, in the period of family conflicts, uses the same weapon and the same methods as we do in such cases. It becomes our mirror image.

Consequently, it is safe to say that all those negative qualities that manifest themselves over time in the nature of the child, for which we love to curse children and punish, are nothing but our own vices that we passed on to the child, without even noticing .

We say: No! This can not be! We did not teach him the bad, we instilled in him only the good. How are we mistaken, my friends! The child does not listen to what we say to him - the child copies our actions, not our words, applying them in practice — that’s what matters most !!

Every person, without exception, has his own vices. Exactly these vices and go into the psyche of the child, in one form or another !! It all depends on ourselves! We must not only tell the child the truth. We must be honest and sincere with the child, as well as with all members of the family where the child lives. Raising a child rightly is nothing else than unbearable work, where we are primarily raising not a child, but changing ourselves for the better. Only in this case, we will see our child, when he grows up, who we would like to be ourselves!!

Unfortunately, after thirteen years, the child begins to move away sharply from us. He has secrets, he begins to close the doors of his comets, he has his own opinion. There comes the most difficult and dangerous period in the upbringing of the child. Now everything depends entirely on how his peer environment enters. Who will be his friends and mentors. At this moment, if we did not have time to put something into the child, then it is already too late. The child goes into solo swimming. Parents go to the distant plan. They are already uninteresting to the child.

PS: My wife very often tells me lately: that my son is my copy !!! Do you know when she says that? When quarreling with him !!! Unfortunately, my son intercepted from me for the most part my vices. I just now began to realize that I could become a real father of a child only closer to forty years. Then I was clearly not ready. It was then ... twenty years ago ...

I was then weak, stupid and short-sighted, in order to struggle with my own vices in the family, setting the correct example for my son!


----------



## Sedan (Nov 18, 2018)

World fucked tv
At the time of change, reduce the urban day
I was not ready to relieve this passion, turned gray
I hate myself, but I live every day, I
Only clouds and shadow

Because nobody understood me
nobody wanted me to know
This world burned out for me, kill me
Bury my body, because I don’t expect change
I'm bored with everything, especially myself
He gave the floor to himself

Do not forget for whom I live, but I scum and asshole... I am a bastard,
I did not keep this promise
I tried to express myself
But they did not understand me and beat me
Only to sense from this, I will not die
Forget my name, forget me!


----------



## Sedan (Nov 18, 2018)

This West German group enjoyed unreal popularity in the USSR in the mid-80s. Among ordinary people.))


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Nov 21, 2018)

Sedan said:


> This West German group enjoyed unreal popularity in the USSR in the mid-80s. Among ordinary people.))


Yes! B.B.B. I have heard this before. I love music! I was born in '82, but I was a Break-Beat/Drum n Bass/Hip-Hop DJ from 2001-2009. So i know alot of music from all around the world. To me music is a universal language! Funny story:The first time I ever heard MC Hammer I was either 8 or 9 years old. I was on a vacation/holiday to London England to stay with family friends for two weeks. The neighbor kids were about my age, maybe a year or two older, but they put a cassette tape in the "boom box", and it was like nothing i had heard before! I was hooked! I had always loved music, but "what is this high energy, rhythmic music I am hearing?". That really started my love of Hip-Hop style music. The funny part is MC Hammer is a U.S. artist that I heard first in England. After that I was hooked. My mom had tried to shelter me from what she called "gang music". Lol little did she know after I discovered MC Hammer, I was introduced to "N.W.A." and "Public Enemy", 2 Live Crew ect...Then came the most influential album to me as far as hip-hop goes "The Chronic". The original. That is my favorite '90s hip hop album. I miss DJing. Trying to update equipment and teach my music loving daughter how to mix records and scratch ect. So expensive for club quality equipment. One console at a time. (My ex-wife destroyed my old equipment worth $12,000.00 US dollars. So I must start over. They don't even make Technics Decks anymore! Have to buy used, or remanufactured. Anyway I love music. Thanks for sharing. Love to hear what is popular now in the club's and discotec's music currently popular with youth. Love to hear more!


----------



## Sedan (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Nov 25, 2018)

Sedan said:


>


Won't play. Says blocked in USA because of copyright laws.


----------



## gr865 (Nov 25, 2018)

Don got a bad deal from the Eagles, that sucked!


----------



## Sedan (Nov 26, 2018)

Kid Kannabi5 said:


> Yes! B.B.B. I have heard this before. I love music! I was born in '82, but I was a Break-Beat/Drum n Bass/Hip-Hop DJ from 2001-2009. So i know alot of music from all around the world. To me music is a universal language! Funny story:The first time I ever heard MC Hammer I was either 8 or 9 years old. I was on a vacation/holiday to London England to stay with family friends for two weeks. The neighbor kids were about my age, maybe a year or two older, but they put a cassette tape in the "boom box", and it was like nothing i had heard before! I was hooked! I had always loved music, but "what is this high energy, rhythmic music I am hearing?". That really started my love of Hip-Hop style music. The funny part is MC Hammer is a U.S. artist that I heard first in England. After that I was hooked. My mom had tried to shelter me from what she called "gang music". Lol little did she know after I discovered MC Hammer, I was introduced to "N.W.A." and "Public Enemy", 2 Live Crew ect...Then came the most influential album to me as far as hip-hop goes "The Chronic". The original. That is my favorite '90s hip hop album. I miss DJing. Trying to update equipment and teach my music loving daughter how to mix records and scratch ect. So expensive for club quality equipment. One console at a time. (My ex-wife destroyed my old equipment worth $12,000.00 US dollars. So I must start over. They don't even make Technics Decks anymore! Have to buy used, or remanufactured. Anyway I love music. Thanks for sharing. Love to hear what is popular now in the club's and discotec's music currently popular with youth. Love to hear more!


Bro is a common story, my wife hates rap too, and would probably also break a computer if she could. You have a very temperamental ex-wife. Very desperate act. My wife also calls it “dirty music,” but I had difficulty, but still managed to convince her for 20 years, that this has a deep meaning. She began to listen sometimes .. She had some favorite songs even.)))
Yes, Bro, it was MC Hummer "I can not touch this." I also began my acquaintance with Hip-Hop culture with such artists as Ice MC, Vanilla Ice, Snap, Midi Maxi .. I immediately have touching memories of my childhood .. first Love))), unlimited happiness ... These groups were very popular in the school at the disco in the early 90s. It was not a serious and funny pop rap, as I recall, but everyone liked it and we danced.)))



Kid Kannabi5 said:


> Won't play. Says blocked in USA because of copyright laws.


copyright in your us is much more serious.



gr865 said:


> Don got a bad deal from the Eagles, that sucked!


Bro, I don't know who Don is, unfortunately.

This team was also very popular in the СССР. Recently my classmate came from the USA who eminated with her parents in the USA in the early 90s. We were in a team sitting at a table, drinking, on the radio or TV, the song "Hotel California." And she said that the Hotel California is a prison-type clinic for drug addicts. I did not believe her then. I thought that she drank a lot and fantasized.))) There is no hint of prison in the song. Then I read later on the internet .. maybe she was right .. Bro, you don't know what the "Hotel California is." what is so kindly inviting to visit?


----------



## gr865 (Nov 26, 2018)

Don Felder, he is the one in the pic with the twin neck guitar. He was booted from the band, but when they did the Hell Freezes Over tour, they ask him back but did not split the proceeds from the tour, they only paid him as a contract player. That sucked.

I spent my 64th birthday at Hotel California in Todos Santos, Baja California Sur. 
Had booked the room months in advance but when I arrived they said that someone had called an told them it was my Bday, so the gave me an upgrade. Beautiful room with large patio on second floor with a view of the Pacific and overlooked the courtyard of the hotels restaurant. 
It was a great Bday!

And no it is not a prison clinic!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 28, 2018)

Stay safe my friend.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 28, 2018)

I thought it was about a rehab centre to. " But they just cant just kill the beast... You can checkout anytime you like but you can never leave"

Interesting read https://www.access2knowledge.org/entertainment-arts/whats-meaning-song-hotel-california-eagles/

"
Despite popular belief, the Eagles turned down all the theories. They have confirmed that “Hotel California” actually has nothing to do with Satanism, psychiatric hospitals, or cocaine addictions. The hit song is actually an interesting examination. It focuses on the pitfalls of living within Southern California in the tumultuous 1970s.






The Eagles in 2008

The song is written by Don Felder, Glenn Frey, and Don Henley of the Eagles. The “Hotel California” lyrics meaning focuses on the excessive materialism of California. However, it also hints at the same situation across the nation in the 1970s. Back in 2007, in an interview with the London Daily Mail, Don Henley approached the issue. He disproved the wilder interpretations as mere figments of the overactive public imagination. Instead, it’s all about the “uneasy balance between art and commerce.” The song was actually the Grammy winner for Record of the Year in 1977. “Hotel California” was merely the band’s interpretation of the high life in California."


----------



## Sedan (Dec 3, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Don Felder, he is the one in the pic with the twin neck guitar. He was booted from the band, but when they did the Hell Freezes Over tour, they ask him back but did not split the proceeds from the tour, they only paid him as a contract player. That sucked.


This is a common thing. I do not know of a single musical group that has been on stage for a long time, in which quarrels and scandals would not occur. They fall apart. Then, over the years, old songs again gather and sing, as if nothing had happened. Also, as in life and human relationships, everything is not so smooth.


gr865 said:


> I spent my 64th birthday at Hotel California in Todos Santos, Baja California Sur.
> Had booked the room months in advance but when I arrived they said that someone had called an told them it was my Bday, so the gave me an upgrade. Beautiful room with large patio on second floor with a view of the Pacific and overlooked the courtyard of the hotels restaurant.
> It was a great Bday!


Ocean. I have never seen the ocean .. only the sea. At sea, the waves are not for surfing, small waves.)) And the sharks will not attack.)) They are also small at sea.))
I think that hotels in California are among the best in the world. California is currently the center of world culture.



Lucky Luke said:


> I thought it was about a rehab centre to. " But they just cant just kill the beast... You can checkout anytime you like but you can never leave"


Yes, something like that she said then.

It is very hard for me to judge this. Because if this is a philosophy, then I need to know the language in detail and the subtleties of mentality. I tried to understand this song in my own way now, it seemed to me that it’s about a place that accepts you, you have fun, and when you want to leave, this place does not let you go. 

This metaphor can mean both addiction to drugs, and sweet embrace of vice. It all depends on what the author himself wanted to invest in it. What prompted him to write this song, what specific reason.
Real art or philosophy is good, which gives not specific information, but information for consideration. It pushes certain thoughts, makes you think about the main thing.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 3, 2018)

*Last defoliation produced before flowering

 
Silo Grow's Method

 *

 
  
*  

 



to be continued....*


----------



## Sedan (Dec 3, 2018)

*Fishing rod*
*
 

Clone

 *


----------



## Sedan (Dec 3, 2018)

*Kid Kannabi5*
How are you? How are your plants?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 4, 2018)

This group was very popular in the 80s among connoisseurs.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 8, 2018)

Now I will tell you about the lamps that we collect from high-quality OSRAM diodes.




Pay attention to how much the spectrum in our lamps and fixtures from cheap Chinese diodes. Light more lively, more natural



And most importantly: in those two Carlson 800 watts. And one unit consisting of three strips on the left, less than 300 watts of power consumption. Almost three times the power savings.


The work of my friend and colleagues from Moscow


----------



## gr865 (Dec 8, 2018)

Fabric bags there Mr S. Nice looking plants.


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Dec 9, 2018)

Sedan said:


> This group was very popular in the 80s among connoisseurs.


I am not a huge "metal-head" (somone who loves 200+beat per minute heavy metal), but i grew up on Metallica and will always love their misic. Great song too!


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 9, 2018)

Sedan said:


> Now I will tell you about the lamps that we collect from high-quality OSRAM diodes.
> 
> View attachment 4245561
> 
> ...


What is your overall impression of the performance of the LED in your flowering silo vs your traditional lamps this far into the grow cycle?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 11, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Fabric bags there Mr S. Nice looking plants.











Kid Kannabi5 said:


> I am not a huge "metal-head" (somone who loves 200+beat per minute heavy metal), but i grew up on Metallica and will always love their misic. Great song too!


In the second half of the 80s, when the iron curtain began to fall, rock music, or rather heavy music, was very popular in the USSR. Groupings of the so-called "metal-head" began to appear. They were dressed in leather jackets, jackets all in rivets and metal pieces of different, large chains around their necks. On the fingers- the rings with the image of the skull. They grew long hair, they wanted to be like those Western musicians who were jumping around on stage on TV. These groups were aggressive, the police were very difficult to deal with them. It was at that time that the policemen were allowed to wear pistols first, a little later, they were allowed to carry clubs. Before that, an ordinary cop wore only a whistle and a walkie-talkie on duty. Just imagine, in the country "democracy", "freedom from the red plague", and for some reason, the police are arming, people become aggressive and uncontrollable. 

Why?))))

As for the "Metallica" group, it was so popular in the USSR that it became a household name. The townsfolk, when they heard any heavy music, said: Wow is Metallica.))

Heavy Metal Rock is Metallica.))



OneHitDone said:


> What is your overall impression of the performance of the LED in your flowering silo vs your traditional lamps this far into the grow cycle?


As for me, I can only say for sure about this lamp during the vegetative period. If we compare this lamp with a sodium lamp on a vega, then, as the Russians say, this is earth and sky. You will not believe, but for Vega, for my installation 150 Watts is enough (the power of my lamp in "Vega" mode) of a quality LED .. It's hard to believe, but it's true!

What will happen on the bloom, you will see with your own eyes, here, in real time.

As for my opinion now, I was very impressed by the lamp, especially in the spectrum. It seems natural, but if I look at it for a while, it cuts my eyes, as if from a welding machine. When I turn on both 150 watts LED and 105 watts luminescent at the same time, the lighting of the luminiscent is almost negligible !!!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 11, 2018)

*A few days from the moment of transfer from 18/6 to 12/12
Feeding in the old mode - Vega.

         


to be continued............*


----------



## Sedan (Dec 12, 2018)

Death takes the most beloved , as a sect
Leaving us and avenues of the city .
Motivates you that you do not drown ,
This dull ache like a dope.
Deserted quiet night put everything in place
My restless crumpled syllable.
I will never forget the good people , no.
And let myself be closed on the lock.
I lived differently but Chemi we become?
People cling to money and fun.
Friendship breaks the cleanest drug
Remember Brother! It will spoil you ! Exactly!
Destiny break women you want.
Close your eyes and try it, for God's sake ,
It's not spoil it!


I look forward to when I wake up ...
I wake my ,
I was waiting for you .
Where have you been all these years?
Young and drunk - it's a bad movie.
Minutes are so expensive , but I can slow down , look!
Pauses , like in the movies .
I have to understand something, seeing as melting sunset over the world ,
Notice your sad look .
Weightless world of words , very stupid people .
They are blind exactly a lifetime
But before leaving they grab his lips as fish
Air melt winter.
Beside me, burn and fade
And these pure tears yes unless
I shore word for the last day ,
My God is inside of me !
[ I first opened this book ,
I was looking into it infinity
God is within me ,
But my god it does not cure . ]

Chorus:
Look into my eyes , Neva .
I love only your shoulders ,
I want to hug you first.
The first is always easier .
Talk about their world,
So I need my time
Under a myriad of stars
Stay ...


----------



## tyke1973 (Dec 15, 2018)

_Quality Journal ,_


----------



## Sedan (Dec 16, 2018)

turn on the music and parallel video you will understand everything yourself

Russian bear attacks- Ukrainian guys are dying- this could be my son !!! who is guilty!!!!????


----------



## Sedan (Dec 17, 2018)

The work of my friend and colleague from Tbilisi (Georgia)


----------



## Riva (Dec 17, 2018)

Sedan said:


> The work of my friend and colleague from Tbilisi (Georgia)
> 
> View attachment 4250471 View attachment 4250472 View attachment 4250473


Охуенный скрог, это надо.. sry, this is a grotent? and what sizes and light?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2018)

Riva said:


> Охуенный скрог, это надо.. sry, this is a grotent? and what sizes and light?


Yes, bro, this is a tent, there is not one .. This is part of the garden.
I do not know how many watts are there and what is the area.This guy has put a lot of work and money into his garden. This is his third cycle of everything. Не started recently with a little box. My results impressed him, that's how it ended.))


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2018)

This Russian guy, after reading my thread here, wrote to me in personal correspondence and said that I was schizophrenic.))) Was it a joke or not ... the question is very complicated and controversial.))))))


----------



## Sedan (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 19, 2018)

Sedan said:


> turn on the music and parallel video you will understand everything yourself
> 
> Russian bear attacks- Ukrainian guys are dying- this could be my son !!! who is guilty!!!!????


couldn't watch the first video it was blocked. this is a most interesting thread you have got going here. i think i said so before but i am super impressed with your grow style among other things. keep up the good work, and good luck with this situation


----------



## Sedan (Dec 20, 2018)

*


outliergenetix said:



couldn't watch the first video it was blocked. this is a most interesting thread you have got going here. i think i said so before but i am super impressed with your grow style among other things. keep up the good work, and good luck with this situation

Click to expand...

Thanks, bro !! I am very pleased to hear this here! I would be glad if you look here more often!

Now I want to show you the new project from Esperanto. Now we are constructing a mini box for microgrowing.

The dimensions of boxing are 70 smx 30x50. Made of wood by hand. 

The work of my student from Russia.

  

Its design allows you to direct the luminous flux exclusively on plants and also, for maximum yield in a vertical way .. Growing areas will be located in two planes. This box is equipped with a 40-watt LED lamp OSRAM.

  

He grows hemp for the first time in his life, but under my supervision.)))

 

To be continued... *


----------



## Sedan (Dec 26, 2018)

*Pre-flower ends. I spill two times in a row with water and change the food from vega to flowering.
Very much overgrown with leaves on the pre-flower, so I apologize for the quality of the photos, gleams.

     

to be continued....*


----------



## Sedan (Dec 27, 2018)

I cannot forecast to you the action of Russia. It is a riddle wrapped in a mystery inside an enigma: but perhaps there is a key. That key is Russian national interest.

Sir Winston Leonard Spencer-Churchill

**************************************************
*The last defoliation. Yesterday we managed to process only one bush. It was spent three hours. This time in the pre-flower, the leaves have grown as never before. All the fault of LED.

    

to be continued....*


----------



## gr865 (Dec 27, 2018)

Looks a lot like my overgrowth, but mine was due to letting it veg two plus extra weeks. You did a much better job on the trim, I was so frustrated that I just chopped and chopped. Going to cost me weight wise, but most of this grow is going into FECO, so will be able to use more of the plant than I would for smokable buds.


----------



## Frajola (Dec 27, 2018)

Sedan said:


> *
> Thanks, bro !! I am very pleased to hear this here! I would be glad if you look here more often!
> 
> Now I want to show you the new project from Esperanto. Now we are constructing a mini box for microgrowing.
> ...


it might fit.....


----------



## Sedan (Dec 28, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Looks a lot like my overgrowth, but mine was due to letting it veg two plus extra weeks. You did a much better job on the trim, I was so frustrated that I just chopped and chopped. Going to cost me weight wise, but most of this grow is going into FECO, so will be able to use more of the plant than I would for smokable buds.


Bro, you're absolutely right; the tying technique plays a key role in the result.

I cut the leaves and tie branches at the same time. In the vegа it is once every two weeks, in bloom twice. It takes several hours. But I think it is easy to spend a few hours of our time once every two weeks to get this result. Without the right garter, the Silo Grow Method will not work.

In your case, it turned out well too. Although you lost a little more time, but you cut the weakest branches, when there were a lot of them and not enough space. You still have stronger branches in which the strongest buds will be tied. This can be compared with the Main Line technique, upright.

Also, when the plants grow more upward, and the lower part of the grid is not filled yet, you can trim the tip, then the plant will grow more in breadth!

From my observations, I realized that the shape of the plant for the most part depends on the shape of the pot. If the pot is tall but narrow, the plants are pulled up. If the pot or bed (like mine) is wide but low, then the branches are more spread out in width. Here you can also adjust the shape of the bush yourself, to fill the grid with the Silo Grow Method. We simply select the shape of the pot or bed to fit our mesh.



Frajola said:


> it might fit.....


----------



## Sedan (Dec 29, 2018)

*So, that's such you are*
Could I think that everything will happen so
That in just one minute everything will disperse like a smoke
There can be no mistake, I've seen myself today
You was walking with another [guy], you was walking with another

Ref.:

So, that's such you are, and I was gifting a flowers,
And I had been crazy with this beauty.
So, that's such you are, [all my]hopes and dreams
You gave [to me], you gave,
You gave and you broke [them]

Just yesterday you was closest than all [people? girls?] in the world
Just yesterday I was believing that I was beloved by you
But when just [I'll] close my eyes and [I'm] seeing, seeing again
How you [are walking] with another [guy], walking with another

Ref.

That won't be happy, who will offend a love,
That who can laugh at dearest.
And [it doesn't matter] whatever you say, I've seen myself today
You was walking with another [guy], you was walking with another

Ref.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## rob333 (Dec 29, 2018)

Sedan said:


> I cannot forecast to you the action of Russia. It is a riddle wrapped in a mystery inside an enigma: but perhaps there is a key. That key is Russian national interest.
> 
> Sir Winston Leonard Spencer-Churchill
> 
> ...


looking good sedan i have been following the grows for a while but i must say go back to your 2 hps the led i must say but you are growing them look a bit streached out but that could be the pic


----------



## rob333 (Dec 29, 2018)

Sedan said:


>


check these out sedan still got 2-3 months left to go but we just started pre flower today https://www.rollitup.org/t/canna-land-pt-1.979690/page-2


----------



## Sedan (Dec 30, 2018)

rob333 said:


> looking good sedan i have been following the grows for a while but i must say go back to your 2 hps the led i must say but you are growing them look a bit streached out but that could be the pic


I would like to clarify: do you have what is above, opposite the LED, internodes for more than below?

This is quite possible, because at the top of 300 watts, and below 600 watts. But there may be another reason: opposite the LED during the pre-flower, in three weeks, much more foliage has grown than in front of a sodium lamp. Perhaps the leaves created more shade. But we will soon find out about this for sure. Now a little bloom will gain strength, it will be seen better.

Now all the plants are defoliated, in the near future I will show a detailed photo.

Thanks for the comment, Bro, the opinion from the side is very important to me - any opinion! I myself can not see everything.



rob333 said:


> check these out sedan still got 2-3 months left to go but we just started pre flower today https://www.rollitup.org/t/canna-land-pt-1.979690/page-2


Truly miracles of nature .. Our snow is knee-deep, and you have konble blooming.)))Truly miracles of nature .. Our snow is knee-deep, and your hemp is blooming.)))

Russian Winter

 

Great plants, Bro!

All the same, in the open ground plants develop much more interesting.

I have a couple of questions, if you allow:

Why is the screen so high? What is its functionality?
How did you manage to start blooming at the end of December?
What is this tree that is higher than hemp?
The ground is very interesting. What do you do with fertilizer?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## rob333 (Dec 30, 2018)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4256986


i from harbin born in bakhta


----------



## Sedan (Dec 30, 2018)

rob333 said:


> i from harbin born in bakhta


you are Russian?


----------



## rob333 (Dec 31, 2018)

Sedan said:


> you are Russian?


yes i am sedan


----------



## rob333 (Dec 31, 2018)

Sedan said:


> you are Russian?


moved to australia when i was 16-17


----------



## Sedan (Jan 6, 2019)

rob333 said:


> yes i am sedan


Ohhh .. Hello, Comrade !!! I would play with joy for the balalaika now; it’s a pity that I don’t know how to play the balalaika, I never even held it in my hands.)))



rob333 said:


> moved to australia when i was 16-17


Yes, Bro, it was essentially the only way out. Lands beyond the Urals - God-forgotten lands. My friend lives in Surgut, there life is not sweet. There, a person does not notice how life passes by. Although most of Russia's money is concentrated outside the Urals. The government does not care and time to these places and people. They just pump resources and put billions in offshore accounts.

Chinese companies have occupied all segments of the market unlisted by the government and are engaged in logging. Simple people there slaves who work since morning until evening for beggarly wages. And the natural conditions for working there are unbearable. The temperature drops in winter to -50 Celsius. The national drink is there ... no, not vodka, pure alcohol 96%. Ordinary people turn into alcoholics ..

Well, let's not talk about the bad, Bro. I really like the feature film Jackie Irish, in it, in my opinion, emphasizes the mental notes and notes of everyday life of ordinary Australians. I would like to emphasize that the Australians and Americans, in my opinion, are very different in their mentality. In Australians, a lot remains from the British. While in the USA, all memories of the origins were erased from memory.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 6, 2019)

*Just over a week of flowering. 
Here we see how internodes develop, opposite the LED 300 at the top, and the HPS 600 at the bottom.

          

to be continued....*


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2019)

Looking good, my old friend!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 6, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Looking good, my old friend!


Привет, Братан!!!

I am very glad to see you!! Where had you been? I have everything in place with our project !! The process is in full swing. Only my character is to blame, as always, as the Russians say, I try to run ahead of the locomotive.))) And this is not surprising, I am afraid of being late!

I would also like to share my impressions of the LE D lamp from high-quality diodes. Bro is earth and sky! If the installation was a little lower, then this 300-watt luminaire would have been quite enough, and this is no joke! 

you need such a lamp. 

https://growandstyle.de/sanlight-s4w-led-pflanzenlampe-140-watt.html

Buy for the beginning of a small power, try it, you will not regret it!

I know that for Americans it is not as expensive as it is for us, so it’s easier for you .. In the future, you will save three times the electricity, it will pay off quickly. 

PS Bro, just do not think that I advertise))), I just give you advice that I was really impressed. And I know that you love LED


----------



## Sedan (Jan 6, 2019)

In the next cycle in the installation, there will definitely not be sodium, I will pass it to the museum, as an exhibit of past glory)))

installation will be a maximum of 600 watts of energy consumed, with the same efficiency. It will be a bomb for the Grower world.))))


----------



## Sedan (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## T-Time (Jan 7, 2019)

Looking great Sedan 

Did You find them any faster in vegetative growth with the new light ?


----------



## Sedan (Jan 8, 2019)

T-Time said:


> Looking great Sedan
> 
> Did You find them any faster in vegetative growth with the new light ?


Hi bro! 

No, this light is not magic unfortunately.)))

Veg can be shortened only by planting more plants and not reaching them to the top of the plant, i.e. fill the installation in half. Fishing rods with such light will not work. The plants will be lush and squat, even at 150 watts (vega mode), even if I lift the lamp to the top.


----------



## T-Time (Jan 8, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Hi bro!
> 
> No, this light is not magic unfortunately.)))
> 
> Veg can be shortened only by planting more plants and not reaching them to the top of the plant, i.e. fill the installation in half. Fishing rods with such light will not work. The plants will be lush and squat, even at 150 watts (vega mode), even if I lift the lamp to the top.


Just asking. Some people report faster vegetative growth under LED vs HPS. 
So for how long do You veg those ?


----------



## Sedan (Jan 9, 2019)

T-Time said:


> Just asking.


On the contrary, it is very good that you asked, Братан!



T-Time said:


> Some people report faster vegetative growth under LED vs HPS.


This is not some say- this is, in my opinion, the truth. And not only under LED the vega passes better, but also under the lumencent lighting better than under sodium, the vega passes.



T-Time said:


> So for how long do You veg those ?


Next time, of course, I will improve and modernize something in the installation, I already have some thoughts on this. It all depends on how much I get this time. If I manage to exceed my record of 2.5 kg / 1 m2, then my plans are to wipe a new one.

Namely, I want to try to leave one lamp LE D 300 Watt of power consumption, and get a result that is not the same as for everyone is considered ideal 1 gram per 1 watt of power consumed, and 6 or 7 grams per watt. In this case, the installation will manifest itself in full !! How much vega I need for this, I do not know yet. But in any case, it will be much more efficient and faster than all those methods that we know.


----------



## T-Time (Jan 9, 2019)

Sedan said:


> if ii manage to exceed my record of 2.5 kg / 1 m2, then my plans are to wipe a new one.
> 
> Namely, I want to try to leave one lamp LE D 300 Watt of power consumption, and get a result that is not the same as for everyone is considered ideal 1 gram per 1 watt of power consumed, and* 6 or 7 grams per watt*. In this case, the installation will manifest itself in full !! How much vega I need for this, I do not know yet. But in any case, it will be much more efficient and faster than all those methods that we know.


 Power to You Brother !!!
I would like to see that happening and compare the time that it needs to achieve that. If it takes 3-4 time then normal grow then whats the point? , but if You could get that yield out of that space with only 600W and say 2-2.5 time longer time then normal grow than that would be winning in my eyes!
Don't stop


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2019)

T-Time said:


> Power to You Brother !!!
> I would like to see that happening and compare the time that it needs to achieve that. If it takes 3-4 time then normal grow then whats the point? , but if You could get that yield out of that space with only 600W and say 2-2.5 time longer time then normal grow than that would be winning in my eyes!
> Don't stop


I solved this problem by running stages; always have plants growing to replace those in bloom. At once point I ran 7 veg stages to support 5 bloom stages, reach advancing every 12 days.

Fewer stages means longer cycle times; 3 veg stages and 2 bloom stages could advance on a 30 day schedule.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Привет, Братан!!!
> 
> I am very glad to see you!! Where had you been? I have everything in place with our project !! The process is in full swing. Only my character is to blame, as always, as the Russians say, I try to run ahead of the locomotive.))) And this is not surprising, I am afraid of being late!
> 
> ...


I have been busy bring persecuted by the state for engaging in activity officially legal but contrary to the approval of those in power.

You may forget that I told you about the superiority of LED lighting several years ago. I'm glad to see you using modern equipment. My suggestion is to be sure that the growing area remains warm for best growth performance.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 10, 2019)

T-Time said:


> Power to You Brother !!!
> I would like to see that happening and compare the time that it needs to achieve that. If it takes 3-4 time then normal grow then whats the point? ,


If you do this consistently and without interruption to solve fatal problems, as is usually the case with me, then on average one of my long cycles replaces two normal ones (about 4 months - 1 month vega, 3 months flowering.)

In order to speed up the process, we just leave one lower lamp in the installation, wait a month, and switch to flowering, get a half full mesh. By the time it turns out, as well as by the horizontal method. Plants up to 1 meter tall. But in this case, you get the result, two times less, as well as spend time. or a small modification of the installation at 200 watts LED, it will be very easy to maintain ..


For 9 months I have been experiencing only 3, and not 6 months of the hardest flowering period, where every mistake is worth a total failure.

It is very easy to modify the installation and make for clones, then it will be a mega-result, everyone will not believe)))) 

Can I fantasize a little bit?)) If I had a laboratory and a couple of technicians, and several prototypes of the installation in different versions and industrial assembly, in a year I would give everyone the results that .... I finished fantasizing) )))))



ttystikk said:


> You may forget that I told you about the superiority of LED lighting several years ago.


))))Yes, I admit that was wrong then !! But then I was dealing with Chinese diodes, whose power for the most part goes into the generation of heat.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 10, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I have been busy bring persecuted by the state for engaging in activity officially legal but contrary to the approval of those in power.


Now I understand your keen interest in this issue. You, too, fell under the millstones of the system.



ttystikk said:


> My suggestion is to be sure that the growing area remains warm for best growth performance.


for me, the heat is much more dangerous than the low.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Yes, I admit that was wrong then !! But then I was dealing with Chinese diodes, whose power for the most part goes into the generation of heat.


Good quality equipment is always essential to success.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Now I understand your keen interest in this issue. You, too, fell under the millstones of the system.
> 
> 
> 
> for me, the heat is much more dangerous than the low.


Thank you for understanding. The idea of official persecution is much less familiar to Americans than it is to citizens of your country.

My suggestion is simply to ensure that you don't push your temperatures too low while using LED. My best results came when my air temperatures were about 30 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 11, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Thank you for understanding. The idea of official persecution is much less familiar to Americans than it is to citizens of your country.


Yes, Bro, it is obvious, it is an axiom.)) The government intends to put us in this position, when everyone violates the law ... take it, he breaks it, because it is impossible to live for wages. At any job, a person first of all thinks not about salary, but how to steal or deceive someone at work or in business. Nobody pays taxes, because you will immediately be bankrupt.

In the meantime, the government, using the power and authority, according to the laws they wrote, does not comply with the legality .. no!, The power of genteurs and gets bribes in his pocket, hiding behind the letter of the law. If you have money and you are caught in something, then pay, if not, then go to jail or beg. So it turns out that those who have no money, he is in prison, and who is honest and decent, then a beggar!

And people with money are the most immoral people, in addition, breaking the law at every step with impunity! They are allowed everything !!!!

But there is a positive point in our system))) - if you have $ 10,000 in your pocket, then you can pay off almost any crime you have committed, even murder (If this is not the assassination of John F. Kennedy, of course). 

It turns out this way: if you have $ 10,000, then you are an a priori HONEST person !!)))) That's such an absurdity.))))

In the US, things are a little different. The government is not looking for money in the same way, but if the system is grabbed by someone, money, even 100,000, will not help, you will sit long and tediously, like Mandella. 

We have a maximum term of 15 years. For a serious crime - for life. Death Penalty Marator. 

But if you think about it ... 10 000 and 15 years of life, you will understand how miserable and slavish our life is in essence.



ttystikk said:


> Good quality equipment is always essential to success.


)) So I’m looking at the banners at the top, lately, mostly quality LED .. probably they also understood this)))



ttystikk said:


> My suggestion is simply to ensure that you don't push your temperatures too low while using LED. My best results came when my air temperatures were about 30 degrees Celsius.


Bro, I have a slightly different way: in a compressed space, the ground temperature plays a big role.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 11, 2019)

in confirmation of my words above: in Russia, when a feast it is customary to say such a toast: "I wish you had everything, and you were not punished for it!" This is serious, they say this toast at any level - true)))

notes of the Russian mentality are displayed in folklore, and sayings are folklore ..


----------



## T-Time (Jan 11, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> My suggestion is simply to ensure that you don't push your temperatures too low while using LED. My best results came when my air temperatures were about 30 degrees Celsius.


I've noticed that the higher the temps the faster (prematurely?) they want to finish.
My biggest problem in the cramped space is poor circulation and I'm noticing that in "hot corner" pistils start to get amber pistils , while in "cold corner" they are still white. Not only that but "cold corner" look like its bulking upumore. I think its strain dependent. Some like it warmer, some not so much.
I have to agree tho that due to lack of IR from LED light, temps have to be brought up higher.


----------



## Frajola (Jan 11, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I have been busy bring persecuted by the state for engaging in activity officially legal but contrary to the approval of those in power.
> 
> You may forget that I told you about the superiority of LED lighting several years ago. I'm glad to see you using modern equipment. My suggestion is to be sure that the growing area remains warm for best growth performance.


 Don't they still have no definition about your case ?
that long.........? wtf.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 11, 2019)

T-Time said:


> I've noticed that the higher the temps the faster (prematurely?) they want to finish.
> My biggest problem in the cramped space is poor circulation and I'm noticing that in "hot corner" pistils start to get amber pistils , while in "cold corner" they are still white. Not only that but "cold corner" look like its bulking upumore. I think its strain dependent. Some like it warmer, some not so much.
> I have to agree tho that due to lack of IR from LED light, temps have to be brought up higher.


That's a strong indicator you need better air circulation.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 11, 2019)

Frajola said:


> Don't they still have no definition about your case ?
> that long.........? wtf.


If you mean disposition, yes it's done.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 12, 2019)

*another week of flowering has passed.

          

to be continued ......*


----------



## Sedan (Jan 13, 2019)

The work of my friend from Saint P. 

Prehistoric reptile skeleton


----------



## Sedan (Jan 13, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> If you mean disposition, yes it's done.


We have a presidential election in the spring. I was surprised a little, ordinary people have guessed what it really is. Rumors spread that Poroshenko was beneficial for America, and America would not allow anyone else to come to power. This is not I say; these are ordinary Ukrainians speaking on the Internet. Imagine how Russia will understand this.))))) All analysts say that the only way for Ukraine to get out of the crisis is to make peace with Russia and admit defeat. More specifically, this is a change of power.

That's how it is with us, Bro! For some reason it seems to me that if this is the case, then the furious insurgents of the DPR will attack again.

You see, my friend, not you alone, pursuing the US government.










And that recently performed President Poroshenko. I call it aerobatics.))) He intends to send a merchant ship with a Ukrainian flag to the Kerch Strait. He seemed to think that this was still Ukrainian territory. But Russian border guards did not think so, and tore the ship apart, there were victims. What makes Poroshenko further: he introduces martial law in the country. Under Ukrainian law, under martial law, elections are impossible. The whole Internet is buzzing with a discussion of this vile act of the president, in relation to the people, and here, it turns out, he will still remain for a second term. ABSURD!!!


----------



## coreywebster (Jan 13, 2019)

Sedan said:


> The work of my friend from Saint P.
> 
> Prehistoric reptile skeleton
> 
> View attachment 4263992 View attachment 4263993


That's a work of art.


----------



## Frajola (Jan 13, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> If you mean disposition, yes it's done.





Sedan said:


> *another week of flowering has passed.
> 
> View attachment 4263712 View attachment 4263713 View attachment 4263714 View attachment 4263715 View attachment 4263716 View attachment 4263717 View attachment 4263718 View attachment 4263719 View attachment 4263720 View attachment 4263721
> 
> to be continued ......*


............ a sea of flowers, good winds my friend, beautiful work!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 14, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> That's a work of art.


This is St. Petersburg, Bro. This city has to creativity. This is the cultural center of Russia.



Frajola said:


> ............ a sea of flowers, good winds my friend, beautiful work!


Thank you, Amigo!!

only the one who walks will master the way, no matter how difficult it is, the Russians say. 

Sitting grief is not in my rules!))) 

Soon there will be a holiday on our street, as the Russians say. Or .. if we live, we will not die.)))
Maybe we will meet sometime!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 14, 2019)

T-Time said:


> I've noticed that the higher the temps the faster (prematurely?) they want to finish.
> My biggest problem in the cramped space is poor circulation and I'm noticing that in "hot corner" pistils start to get amber pistils , while in "cold corner" they are still white. Not only that but "cold corner" look like its bulking upumore. I think its strain dependent. Some like it warmer, some not so much.
> I have to agree tho that due to lack of IR from LED light, temps have to be brought up higher.


For me, the temperature in the installation is very important. After I launched the air conditioner in the installation, I immediately realized that it was the cold that increased the quality of the product, its strength. You probably heard about the technique, when before the harvest, the plant must be exposed to low temperatures. The bush turns violet, and the trichomes amber. The strength of the product increases markedly.

I had a theory in my head that I want to test in practice. I want to periodically expose the bush to cold +15 Celsius, throughout the entire cycle. It should be a short race, no more than 12 hours every week, from 27 to 15 degrees Celsius.

I have already tried to do this several times on the vega, the plants immediately become very sticky. Clearly, from stress, the plant throws tar out. I'm just afraid now to continue the experiment on flowering, because it is easy to cross the line, what I need now is the least !! But it seems to me that this technique, that it will work. It's a question of time..

Now we are not talking about the size of the buds, but about the quality and strength of the product itself.


----------



## T-Time (Jan 14, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> That's a strong indicator you need better air circulation.


That's what I've said 



Sedan said:


> For me, the temperature in the installation is very important. After I launched the air conditioner in the installation, I immediately realized that it was the cold that increased the quality of the product, its strength. You probably heard about the technique, when before the harvest, the plant must be exposed to low temperatures. The bush turns violet, and the trichomes amber. The strength of the product increases markedly.
> 
> I had a theory in my head that I want to test in practice. I want to periodically expose the bush to cold +15 Celsius, throughout the entire cycle. It should be a short race, no more than 12 hours every week, from 27 to 15 degrees Celsius.
> 
> ...


Sure it does make them purple. I have coldctemps at night sometimes in winter time, close to 16°C and I havent noticed any better quality itself (not saying its not there) but defo noticed slower metabosism. One thing You have to keep in mind is a dew point. If You start chilling Your plants for longer, imidiate after they are warm, You might run into some problems with bud rot.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 14, 2019)

T-Time said:


> Sure it does make them purple. I have coldctemps at night sometimes in winter time, close to 16°C and I havent noticed any better quality itself (not saying its not there) but defo noticed slower metabosism. One thing You have to keep in mind is a dew point. If You start chilling Your plants for longer, imidiate after they are warm, You might run into some problems with bud rot.


No, not quite, Bro! We have a lot of people put the plants in the cold before the harvest, and this really improves the quality, we think. But when the plant becomes purple, it definitely has a negative effect on growth, not only rots, but also dries. This is done with water after the final strait with water in the final, for three days, when the plant no longer needs growth, it dies! If you look at the microscope, then the trichomes from the muddy, become amber after that.

This is a very low temperature of +16 at night during growth, you're right. It should not be allowed to violet, when the plant is actively developing, this is excessive stress. I'm talking about during growth, periodically (1 time per week or 1 time per two weeks). Expose plants to similar stress, not bringing it to violet. For 12 hours or less, it will not turn purple, but, on the other hand, it will throw out tar that we smoke is a plant's protective reflex to this kind of stress. This is a natural process, in nature it occurs at the end, when in the autumn at night, the temperature is low.

PS: I repeat that this is just my theory based on my own experience. Naturally, I could be wrong!))) I have a friend, he lives in Greece, he is very picky, everything is not enough for him. Now he is testing this technology in practice, because he doesn’t like all the varieties that he has tried from around the world .. weak!))) That we just didn’t try it doesn’t help anything.))) Very soon he will take out his verdict about my theory!))))


----------



## Sedan (Jan 21, 2019)

*a little more time has passed
I apologize for the quality of the photo, it is very inconvenient, it glares, and the camera is not first freshness.))

          

to be continued...*


----------



## Frajola (Jan 21, 2019)

Sedan said:


> *a little more time has passed
> I apologize for the quality of the photo, it is very inconvenient, it glares, and the camera is not first freshness.))
> 
> View attachment 4268295 View attachment 4268296 View attachment 4268297 View attachment 4268298 View attachment 4268299 View attachment 4268300 View attachment 4268301 View attachment 4268302 View attachment 4268303 View attachment 4268304
> ...


it just getting better and better, sugar coated. Beautiful craft. How long until you harvest ?


----------



## Sedan (Jan 23, 2019)

Frajola said:


> it just getting better and better, sugar coated. Beautiful craft. How long until you harvest ?


Hi, Amigo! 

Sorry for not answering for a long time, I was very busy! 

Yes, this time when I adjusted the microclimate in the plant, the plants develop more than ever, perfectly. Harvest plan to shoot in late March-early April.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Hi, Amigo!
> 
> Sorry for not answering for a long time, I was very busy!
> 
> Yes, this time when I adjusted the microclimate in the plant, the plants develop more than ever, perfectly. Harvest plan to shoot in late March-early April.


This is strange to me. My blooming season ran only 8 to 9 weeks.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 23, 2019)

I have 12.)) Bro, do not forget that you have a deep water culture, and I have soil ...


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2019)

Sedan said:


> I have 12.)) Bro, do not forget that you have a deep water culture, and I have soil ...


That made no difference.


----------



## Frajola (Jan 24, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Hi, Amigo!
> 
> Sorry for not answering for a long time, I was very busy!
> 
> Yes, this time when I adjusted the microclimate in the plant, the plants develop more than ever, perfectly. Harvest plan to shoot in late March-early April.


I wish be there, to help you to smoke all that stuff. .


----------



## Sedan (Jan 25, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> That made no difference.


It's simple, Bro, in America, hemp matures faster, due to cultural and technical progress.












Frajola said:


> I wish be there, to help you to smoke all that stuff. .


You will have to stay with me for a long time to help me smoke everything .. for at least six months.)))


----------



## Sedan (Jan 25, 2019)

You probably remember my millionaire relative. He is now looking for a new place of residence. Moscow does not like him anymore. He chose the city of San Francisco in California. He went to look at this city. After he saw it on the streets, he became frightened for his children, and he went to look at Miami.


----------



## Frajola (Jan 25, 2019)

Sedan said:


> It's simple, Bro, in America, hemp matures faster, due to cultural and technical progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that an invitation?  we can do in less time


----------



## gr865 (Jan 26, 2019)

Sedan said:


> You probably remember my millionaire relative. He is now looking for a new place of residence. Moscow does not like him anymore. He chose the city of San Francisco in California. He went to look at this city. After he saw it on the streets, he became frightened for his children, and he went to look at Miami.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 26, 2019)

Sedan said:


> You probably remember my millionaire relative. He is now looking for a new place of residence. Moscow does not like him anymore. He chose the city of San Francisco in California. He went to look at this city. After he saw it on the streets, he became frightened for his children, and he went to look at Miami.
> 
> View attachment 4270637


Those are both highly populated areas with big city trashy morals.
Maybe he should be looking at Northern California - Mendocino, Humbolt, Del Norte Counties. Especially if he is a cannabis grower


----------



## Don Palermo (Jan 27, 2019)

Mr. Sedan
I just finished reading all your writings in this threads. 
Thank you very much for sharing your work with us! I have learned many many true gold nuggets from you.
Best recards for you from Finland.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 27, 2019)

Frajola said:


> Was that an invitation?  we can do in less time


Yes, you can consider it an invitation, my friend! Only half a year I can not afford, unfortunately, but for a few days, closer to the summer, I can organize a decent reception! Smoke, how much you can smoke.))) Unfortunately, taking with you on a plane is very risky!



OneHitDone said:


> Those are both highly populated areas with big city trashy morals.
> Maybe he should be looking at Northern California - Mendocino, Humbolt, Del Norte Counties. Especially if he is a cannabis grower


Thank you bro! I passed your words to him. He agreed with you. In Miami, the situation is the same. He watched from the window of his hotel room a single homeless man, who leisurely approached the dumpster, rummaged there for a long time. Then he got something, started to eat it, something that he did not eat, he put in his bag. Then he took a syringe and a spoon out of his pocket, prepared heroin for himself, then injected himself. And he went to bed. I understand that he had a snack, he does not like to use drugs on an empty stomach. then there was the most interesting thing: his colleague passed by, then he approached him, rummaged in his pockets, opened the bag. He ate everything that he had previously taken out of the trash and went on! I have seen a lot in my life, but I have never seen such a thing!







The specificity of his business makes him live exclusively in megacities. It sells large objects- Business Centers, shopping Centers, Grocery retail chains, Pharmacy chains, Hotels. Therefore, he needs to be in the thick of things. Where a lot of money and real estate is concentrated.
Therefore, he was not lucky, and he will not be able to live in the United States, because he is afraid for his children, he has four of them. He does not smoke marijuana, it is absolutely uninteresting to him. He is a fanatic, still in competition.



Don Palermo said:


> Mr. Sedan
> I just finished reading all your writings in this threads.
> Thank you very much for sharing your work with us! I have learned many many true gold nuggets from you.
> Best recards for you from Finland.



Hello compatriot!
After all, I can say so? Until 1917, Finland was part of the Russian Empire.

This is a joke of course, Bro!))

No problem, I'm glad that I can help someone from another country .. very happy !! After all, in му country, I do not need anyone!)))

Contact me, I always tell you! Consider that this is a tribute and shame for my country during the period of the "Winter Campaign" of 1940 and the bombing of the peaceful city of Helsinki. This shame does not wash away over the years!

And when during the war Petersburg was surrounded by the Germans, and could not break it, they decided to starve and bomb ordinary people, and Finland at that time was an ally of Hitler. Hitler ordered a Finnish general to bombard and bomb the peaceful city of Petersburg. A Finnish general refused to do so! He violated the orders of Hitler.

have you ever been to St. Petersburg?


.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 27, 2019)

*another flowering week has passed

          

to be continued....*


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2019)

@Sedan the effort you put into training your plants is as always extremely impressive.

Do you know how to take cuttings?

Practice it. If you can get two dozen plants of the same strain you can place them on the same trellis, fool it in much more quickly and shorten your cycle time. You may well also increase your yield.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 28, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> @Sedan the effort you put into training your plants is as always extremely impressive.
> 
> Do you know how to take cuttings?
> 
> Practice it. If you can get two dozen plants of the same strain you can place them on the same trellis, fool it in much more quickly and shorten your cycle time. You may well also increase your yield.


Yes, I was thinking about upgrading the installation, but for this I need to completely redo it. Disassemble, install racks, also completely change the drainage system. And for me it is very difficult to do myself. Unfortunately, I am not the sculptor that takes a stone, cuts off the unnecessary, and it turns out a masterpiece!))) I need real masters who know how to work with their hands.))

And so you're absolutely right, Bro. This is the best. The only thing is to water more difficult, I also need an additional box 18/6. Otherwise, it is more effective in all respects.

No, I did not have a directional experience with cloning, except when I accidentally pulled off a branch, then I planted it in a pot. It is not difficult, I suppose. ... need a couple more bushes on the vega, and cut the bravest of the branches.


----------



## Don Palermo (Jan 29, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Hello compatriot!
> After all, I can say so? Until 1917, Finland was part of the Russian Empire.
> 
> This is a joke of course, Bro!))
> ...


YOU can say me compariot, if you want. You live under war. I hope, that you stay In safe there. Here Finland we havent been in war since 1945. But we remember what war is.

I havent been In St. Petersburg. It's on my To do list. I hope that I can travel there in few years. (There is so many things to do in my list now days.) St. Petersburg or Pietari as we say In Finland should be very beautifull city.

I appreciate russian culture and food very much. And your beautifull looking women, but plese dont tell that to my wife! 

I'm going to try out your method. I'm very impressed about it. My next round starts In few months. I think, that Dinafems Industrial plant should rock on with this method.

Dasvidánija compariot Sedan! And again, many thanks.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 29, 2019)

Don Palermo said:


> YOU can say me compariot, if you want. You live under war. I hope, that you stay In safe there. Here Finland we havent been in war since 1945. But we remember what war is.
> 
> I havent been In St. Petersburg. It's on my To do list. I hope that I can travel there in few years. (There is so many things to do in my list now days.) St. Petersburg or Pietari as we say In Finland should be very beautifull city.
> 
> ...


His system and mine share many similarities.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 31, 2019)

Don Palermo said:


> You live under war. I hope, that you stay In safe there.


Yes, Bro, to my great happiness, the war has passed our city this time. We only had riots, terrorist attacks, and armed clashes between .. I don’t even know how to put it.)) Between the fighters-mercenaries. Absolutely everyone who participated there received money ($ 50 / day - without a weapon $ 300 / day - with a weapon). People who fought for the idea was not !!! In my life, this is the second revolution and the third economic crisis, but I have not lived much.



Don Palermo said:


> I havent been In St. Petersburg. It's on my


Once upon a time, in the 80s, I was in St. Petersburg at competitions. Summer, as always, the city is crowded with tourists. I learned such a funny story. It turns out in Finland was a "dry law" at the time, alcoholic beverages were prohibited there. A lot of Finns who liked to drink, spent a weekend in St. Petersburg. Firstly, it was very cheap for them, and secondly, Russian vodka was a very high-quality product. But unfortunately for them, it was impossible to bring anything back with them! Therefore, it came to the point that they were literally carried into transport when they returned, they could not walk, they were reserved for the next week in advance.

No, I do not want to say that Russians and Finns are similar in mentality. No, it is not. Finns are more cultured, more restrained, more balanced and thoughtful than the Russians. Their mentality is more close to the European. Also the Scandinavian (Nordic) mentality is peculiar to modesty, composure and calculating.

When Finland, and a little later Lithuania, Latvia, and Estonia, seceded from Russia, they immediately became European states, no different from the rest. When Ukraine and Belorussia left the USSR, it remained the same USSR, only it was a pity to look at it .. These states, without the support of Russia, immediately lost their full potential, and remained out of work, on the outskirts of Europe, became bargaining a coin in dirty political intrigues.



Don Palermo said:


> I'm going to try out your method. I'm very impressed about it. My next round starts In few months. I think, that Dinafems Industrial plant should rock on with this method.


if you want, you can show your achievements right here,*Тtystikk *and I will advise you how to do better.


Don Palermo said:


> Dasvidánija compariot Sedan! And again, many thanks.


Thank you and Bro, I am very pleased to meet you!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 31, 2019)

Sedan said:


> if you want, you can show your achievements right here,*Тtystikk *and I will advise you how to do better.


You flatter me!


----------



## Frajola (Jan 31, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> Those are both highly populated areas with big city trashy morals.
> Maybe he should be looking at Northern California - Mendocino, Humbolt, Del Norte Counties. Especially if he is a cannabis grower


Wait until he gets over Miami , oh boy. Kind of frustrating.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 4, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> You flatter me!


no, in my words there is no flattery!



Frajola said:


> Wait until he gets over Miami , oh boy. Kind of frustrating


my wife no longer wants to leave the country .. If I had been told this before, I would not have believed .. The world turned upside down, at least in my head ...


----------



## Sedan (Feb 4, 2019)

*another week of flowering behind

         


to be continued...*


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 4, 2019)

Interesting approach, no doubt, must see more


----------



## T-Time (Feb 4, 2019)

Looking great Sedan !

So next round will be all LED?


----------



## Sedan (Feb 6, 2019)

T-Time said:


> Looking great Sedan !
> 
> So next round will be all LED?


Yes, Bro, I would very much like to down the same lamp .. Only, in truth, I was given this LED, and it costs $ 500,
Very rude and arrogant, I will ask for another gift.)))
If I can save such money)))), then I will definitely buy it. After I saw a quality LED, sodium became uninteresting to me.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 6, 2019)

My relative came back from a trip to the USA, brought me presents.))) I will be tasting tonight.

 

Is it true that such cigars are sold only in the USA and marijuana is then wrapped in it and smoked?


----------



## Sedan (Feb 6, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Interesting approach, no doubt, must see more


----------



## Sedan (Feb 6, 2019)

when I was a teenager born in the USSR, I didn’t understand how it can be, when in American films they show that people drink whiskey in their office in the middle of the day, then get behind the wheel like nothing has happened. For me it was not clear, because if someone starts drinking in Russia, it ends up being taken out from the table. We strictly pursued the fact that a person drank during the day. He was immediately treated like an alcoholic. Over the years, I realized that you are concerned with the culture of drinking. European and even American culture of drinking, allows a person to stop on time. In the USSR, it was impossible! We have a question with alcohol, much sharper than you have with drugs ...


----------



## Sedan (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Feb 12, 2019)

*one more week behind. Time flies uncontrollably fast. 

          

to be continued....*


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Feb 12, 2019)

Velyki kvity mate, seems like a awesome way to grow! Backwoods and like most cigarillos/syhary are split in half & rolled up with cannabis. Peace!


----------



## Sedan (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks bro!
I gave my son one cigar, he could not twist, the cigar was poured))) It is not customary to smoke cigarettes and blantes. This is new to us.

*“SDU Pegas M” © and “Silo Grow Method” ©

in action.*


----------



## Sedan (Feb 19, 2019)

*    

to be continued....*


----------



## Sedan (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## gr865 (Feb 21, 2019)

Sedan take a look at my current grow, is this the right trim/defo, day 20 but want to do the rest of the plant tomorrow on day 21.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 22, 2019)

gr865 said:


> Sedan take a look at my current grow, is this the right trim/defo, day 20 but want to do the rest of the plant tomorrow on day 21.


The third plant can be cut off a little more. If you have two large leaves at the top, then cut off one, leave the second one. Otherwise, you are doing great, Bro!


----------



## Sedan (Feb 26, 2019)

*the eighth week of flowering comes to an end

         

to be continued....*


----------



## danjac82 (Feb 26, 2019)

Ukraine or California? I smell a fibber. Lol


----------



## T-Time (Feb 27, 2019)

How much longer do they have ?


----------



## Sedan (Mar 2, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Ukraine or California?


the whole world is it, bro!



T-Time said:


> How much longer do they have ?


You probably mean vega. About 7 months. Of these, the plants stood for a month in poor conditions, and then I did not deal with plants, but with the adjustment of the microclimate. I think that two months lost everything.


----------



## T-Time (Mar 2, 2019)

Sedan said:


> the whole world is it, bro!
> 
> 
> You probably mean vega. About 7 months. Of these, the plants stood for a month in poor conditions, and then I did not deal with plants, but with the adjustment of the microclimate. I think that two months lost everything.


No, flower.how much longer till harvest ?


----------



## Sedan (Mar 2, 2019)

T-Time said:


> No, flower.how much longer till harvest ?


Sorry, my English leaves much to be desired))))

Two and a few weeks pre-color. Eight weeks of flowering now. Next ripen about 2 weeks, maybe less. Rinse with water for a week. Only 10-11 weeks is obtained. Now I have a little over two weeks, I guess!


----------



## Sedan (Mar 2, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Ukraine or California?


Furry bumblebee...

This is all normal
Only now I can’t put my roots here.
In the quarter I have been a janitor all my life,
But my black jacket from Chanel is missing me.
Striped, the most so here to my liking
Wolf fast legs fed, they need to move on time.
On the block guys better than me my lines remember
For the Tale, I will do exactly.
Not crowned, rather an enchanted wanderer
Cops want to hold us down.
We will remember them
My brother had a cigarette lurking behind the ear.
This is all the same guy in sneakers, for life tells ..
For the most calm and unbalance
For deserving people and their halves tender,
They like it a lot, of course.
If the color of the car is not silver, then it must be beige
Still the same polite.
Only I began to smoke less, the same rod holds
Still fast legs feed the wolf.
In general, I have no time to grind my tongue here for a long time,
Everything is clear from half a word.
When a brother sticks his soul into every letter,
Like buds in a pressed spliff.
Ask anyone, I'm a collected person.
I have everything exactly packaged.


----------



## danjac82 (Mar 2, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Furry bumblebee...
> 
> This is all normal
> Only now I can’t put my roots here.
> ...


You’re playing a character. It’s pretty weird bro.


----------



## danjac82 (Mar 2, 2019)

Pardon my poor English as i Proceed to write a novel each post displaying my well rounded vocabulary and punctuation skills. Yea, not buying Any of it. I think youre billy from Kentucky


----------



## Sedan (Mar 2, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Pardon my poor English as i Proceed to write a novel each post displaying my well rounded vocabulary and punctuation skills. Yea, not buying Any of it. I think youre billy from Kentucky







...Bro, what are you talking about? Who is Billy from Kentucky?

I speak English with you through Google.

Can I be better than Jesse from Texas? I like Texas more)))


----------



## danjac82 (Mar 2, 2019)

Sedan said:


> ...Bro, what are you talking about? Who is Billy from Kentucky?
> 
> I speak English with you through Google.
> 
> Can I be better than Jesse from Texas? I like Texas more)))


Lolol. How about we make you Mike from Mississippi? We will call you Mississippi Mike.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 2, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Lolol. How about we make you Mike from Mississippi? We will call you Mississippi Mike.


And how about you shaving from here and you no longer appear? 

Call me what you want is your right to say what you want, just not here!


----------



## Sedan (Mar 4, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> You’re playing a character. It’s pretty weird bro.



All the world's a stage, And all the men and women merely players.



danjac82 said:


> to write a novel each post displaying my well rounded vocabulary and punctuation skills


 Errare humanum est

======================


I am not Billy from Kentucky, I am Ivan from Kharkov ....

какие ваши доказательства?










.....


----------



## Sedan (Mar 6, 2019)

*Извините, пишу по-русски, чтобы не допустить ни пунктуационной, ни грамматической ошибки!

девятая неделя цветения позади
        

продолжение следует....

ПС: уверяю вас, здесь точно без ошибок!)))*


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Mar 8, 2019)

Как всегда офигенно!


----------



## Sedan (Mar 8, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> Как всегда офигенно!







Thank you bro!


----------



## clarckcc (Mar 8, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Thank you bro!


I am very much looking forward to your final harvest.


----------



## clarckcc (Mar 8, 2019)

I want to know if the COB lamp is a good choice.


----------



## molfar (Mar 8, 2019)

круто, найкращий ккд


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Mar 9, 2019)

You are doing a great job with way less than most growers LOOKING GREAT!.I"M STILL TRYING TO KEEP UP


----------



## Frajola (Mar 17, 2019)

Sedan said:


> *the eighth week of flowering comes to an end
> 
> View attachment 4290084 View attachment 4290085 View attachment 4290086 View attachment 4290087 View attachment 4290088 View attachment 4290090 View attachment 4290091 View attachment 4290092 View attachment 4290093
> 
> to be continued....*


oh my God.......


----------



## Sedan (Mar 18, 2019)

*Thank you guys!!!! 

My epic is finally coming to an end.)))) 

The twelfth week of flowering. Shed water, or rather molasses.

This is something with beets.

       


to be continued...

PS: very soon we will find out what the harvest is here.*


----------



## Sedan (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Mar 24, 2019)

*Today Harvest Day ... stabbed one pig ....
One day I was in the cold, well, already signs of frost on the face ... let the rest stand a little longer in the cold

     

to be continued...
*


----------



## rob333 (Mar 24, 2019)

Sedan said:


> *Today Harvest Day ... stabbed one pig ....
> One day I was in the cold, well, already signs of frost on the face ... let the rest stand a little longer in the cold
> 
> View attachment 4306010 View attachment 4306011 View attachment 4306012 View attachment 4306013 View attachment 4306015
> ...


mate your place would stink atm hehehe mine did for 4 days


----------



## Sedan (Mar 29, 2019)

When the bumps are dried, it reminds me more of the smell of hay.)))

Two more plants


----------



## Sedan (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 29, 2019)

Wow, thats an epic harvest alright 

Obviously we are not there so I could be mistaken - did the plants seem a bit less healthy with the led addition?


----------



## Sedan (Mar 30, 2019)

Thank you bro!

Yes, because I changed the upper sodium to LED, the plants this time were especially healthy. And it's not about temperature. Sodium lamp air burns. in a compressed space, the microclimate is not very favorable for plants, especially in flowering. I think that most of the growers who grow on powerful sodium lamps in small boxes, at home, have repeatedly encountered the problem of high temperature and know what it is.


----------



## clarckcc (Apr 4, 2019)

I really want to know how much the increase in flowering after you change the use of led lights.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 6, 2019)

The last time I grew the same varieties, the flowering was the same time .. if I remember correctly ..


----------



## Sedan (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Apr 6, 2019)

So many years have gone by, but the wires make the same sound on the wind
And the airplanes wait for the same things to happen.
A girl with the eyes made of dark blue ice
Is melting under the machinegun fire.
Someone had to melt…



The sunrise is very close, there’s no escape.
Let’s turn on the engine and take off!
We should write with blood in someone’s notepad
The words: “There’s no escape”,
Just like they do [on the walls] in underground.

Somewhere we split up; I don’t remember the city,
The feeling was similar to the hangover.
The trains go through my songs,
Disappearing in a dark tunnel.
The only thing I wish is that we woke up in the same bed.

The sunrise is very close, there’s no escape.
Let’s turn on the engine and take off!
We should write with blood in someone’s notepad
The words: “There’s no escape”,
Just like they do [on the walls] in underground.

In so many years the wires will make the same sound on the wind
And the airplanes will wait for the same things to happen.
A girl with the eyes made of dark blue ice
Will be melting under the machinegun fire.
The only thing I wish is that we woke up in the same bed.

The sunrise is very close, there’s no escape.
Let’s turn on the engine and take off!
We should write with blood in someone’s notepad
The words: “There’s no escape”,
Just like they do [on the walls] in underground.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## coreywebster (Apr 13, 2019)

Sedan, I may of missed you say, but how much water do you use per week feeding those big ole plants?

Nice work again!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 15, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Sedan, I may of missed you say, but how much water do you use per week feeding those big ole plants?
> 
> Nice work again!


Hi bro!
Thank you very much!
I watered every day, alternating with fertilizers every other day. Somewhere around 20 liters of water per day. Growbed capacity, about 200 liters. It turns out: about 1 liter of water to 1 liter of soil per day.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Apr 21, 2019)

Thus, then, have I evolved for myself the "free spirits" to whom this discouraging-encouraging work, under the general title "Human, All Too Human," is dedicated. Such "free spirits" do not really exist and never did exist. But I stood in need of them, as I have pointed out, in order that some good might be mixed with my evils (illness, loneliness, strangeness, acedia, incapacity): to serve as gay spirits and comrades, with whom one may talk and laugh when one is disposed to talk and laugh, and whom one may send to the devil when they grow wearisome. They are some compensation for the lack of friends. That such free spirits can possibly exist, that our Europe will yet number among her sons of to-morrow or of the day after to-morrow, such a brilliant and enthusiastic company, alive and palpable and not merely, as in my case, fantasms and imaginary shades, I, myself, can by no means doubt. I see them already coming, slowly, slowly. May it not be that I am doing a little something to expedite their coming when I describe in advance the influences under which I see them evolving and the ways along which they travel?

Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2019)

@Sedan good to see you're still here! I've been away for a little while.

How was your last crop? Can you say why it was so successful?


----------



## Sedan (Apr 22, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> @Sedan good to see you're still here! I've been away for a little while.


Hi bro!

I have not seen you for a long time. Have you resolved issues with the government of Colorado? Are you okay?



ttystikk said:


> How was your last crop? Can you say why it was so successful?


The result, in terms of weight, was not very. About 2 kg. this time. But these are not the buds that I raised earlier. Due to the correct microclimate, this time almost all the foliage remained green until the end of the cycle. The cones were not burnt, there were not so many brown stigmas as in the past) The quality of the product, due to the fact that the plants grew correctly, turned out to be amazing. I have never raised such a strong staff! Now I have a short-term project. I decided to run a cycle on the auto. Of the ten beans, 9 came out .. But this is not the final version yet. It has never happened before that at such a stage Elsa doesn’t chew on anything. Therefore, we will say that ... as long as 9 plants, but we'll see ...

Crazy Kush and Red Dwarf auto fem 9 pcs. Total
Vega Mode 150 Watts



Also now actively engaged in the development of the project Esperanto, while only Russian-speaking, but everything is ahead. The channel on my YouTube, surprisingly scored a good number of views, if I start developing the channel and invest some money in it, then now it can bring income. I have already received offers on advertising on the channel, but it was a Ukrainian store, I did not contact them. I was also contacted by a representative of the MarsHydro branch of Amazon, offering me to test their light of 1000 watts, tents and some other aramatic bags .. I refused, of course, I don’t have time for that, even if it’s free. I understand that the work is going in the right direction, but as always there is not enough investment and time .. But I hope that sooner or later there will be an investor. ))) There is interest in Canada for installation. But again, need to refine it and provide final working drawings, this is also time and money ... I myself can’t cope with the fact that the drawings show the entire project in the smallest detail .. I have never done this .. I need to hire professionals ... It all comes down to funding ...


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 22, 2019)

American state governments have discovered the power of authoritarianism and with it, extortion. I'm fine. Thank you for your concern!

I'm developing my business as well. I would very much like to see more of your YouTube channel.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 22, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> American state governments have discovered the power of authoritarianism and with it, extortion. I'm fine. Thank you for your concern!
> 
> I'm developing my business as well. I would very much like to see more of your YouTube channel.


Yes, I very often see, even in American films, how tough and mercilessly does the law of the United States, in the face of power structures. Even the slightest mistake you will never forgive. It seemed to me, but it looks that way. In our country, the security forces are more humane in understanding this or that misconduct. For a not serious crime, you will receive a suspended sentence for the first time, a prison sentence for the second time - this is practically for any crime not connected with the threat of life or human health, or with a weapon. For drug use, never go to jail if you first got caught. 

I am glad for you that you are getting better! Someday we will definitely meet ... I will definitely go to see America with my own eyes, talk to people, look at the architecture, visit museums .. I wanted to visit the Library of Congress .. I have not seen such a huge and pompous library in the world. There is a decloration of US independence.)))


----------



## Fake stoker (Apr 23, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Hi bro!
> 
> I have not seen you for a long time. Have you resolved issues with the government of Colorado? Are you okay?
> 
> ...


Really? I want to get the chance to review their TS1000. I have enough time,. lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 23, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Yes, I very often see, even in American films, how tough and mercilessly does the law of the United States, in the face of power structures. Even the slightest mistake you will never forgive. It seemed to me, but it looks that way. In our country, the security forces are more humane in understanding this or that misconduct. For a not serious crime, you will receive a suspended sentence for the first time, a prison sentence for the second time - this is practically for any crime not connected with the threat of life or human health, or with a weapon. For drug use, never go to jail if you first got caught.
> 
> I am glad for you that you are getting better! Someday we will definitely meet ... I will definitely go to see America with my own eyes, talk to people, look at the architecture, visit museums .. I wanted to visit the Library of Congress .. I have not seen such a huge and pompous library in the world. There is a decloration of US independence.)))


Let me know when you want to come visit and I will be sure to make it enjoyable! We must meet in person and talk seriously about our work.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 25, 2019)

Fake stoker said:


> Really? I want to get the chance to review their TS1000. I have enough time,. lol.


 I googled TS 1000, I got a turnstile of some kind)) Bro, you can specifically please.



ttystikk said:


> Let me know when you want to come visit and I will be sure to make it enjoyable! We must meet in person and talk seriously about our work.


----------



## T-Time (Apr 25, 2019)

Sedan said:


> The quality of the product, due to the fact that the plants grew correctly, turned out to be amazing. I have never raised such a strong staff! Now I have a short-term project. I decided to run a cycle on the auto.


Hi Sadan,

Great to see You rocking those LED lights  That space looks packed!
I bet it was a strong stuff. For my taste weed is now too powerful, but hey... that's where its all heading, with vaping , dabs and so on. I like to take just a couple of puffs at the end of the day to relax the body and open the mind a bit, but still like ceremony of rolling and smoking a joint. Don't like tabacco taste so I find most of the time I have to put it down before it puts me down  hahaha, but its just me  I know there are a lot of peeps constantly looking for stronger and stronger stuff.
Just one thing I've noticed looking at Your last video from harvest is the quality of trimming. If You are shooting for excellence , and I think You are, You might wanna look into improving this a bit. Please dont get me wrong, Im not hating, just a friendly advice 

Had a "pleasure" to grow some autos in my tent and jeeez they where so all over the place and inconsistent , that it was the last time I'll be using those. I think autos are genetically not stable, at least thats my experience with them. I hope You'll get better luck then I did.

Soo whats the plan for next technological improvement ? Will You swap second lamp for LED now ? I bet there's not much left to change at this stage and its a scarry thought


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 25, 2019)

T-Time said:


> Hi Sadan,
> 
> Great to see You rocking those LED lights  That space looks packed!
> I bet it was a strong stuff. For my taste weed is now too powerful, but hey... that's where its all heading, with vaping , dabs and so on. I like to take just a couple of puffs at the end of the day to relax the body and open the mind a bit, but still like ceremony of rolling and smoking a joint. Don't like tabacco taste so I find most of the time I have to put it down before it puts me down  hahaha, but its just me  I know there are a lot of peeps constantly looking for stronger and stronger stuff.
> ...


LOL Shit, there's ALWAYS more to change!


----------



## T-Time (Apr 25, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> LOL Shit, there's ALWAYS more to change!


I dont know man... Im running out of ideas in my small space....

...so I've put together small light fixture to grow strawberies


----------



## Sedan (Apr 28, 2019)

T-Time said:


> Great to see You rocking those LED lights  That space looks packed!
> I bet it was a strong stuff. For my taste weed is now too powerful, but hey... that's where its all heading, with vaping , dabs and so on. I like to take just a couple of puffs at the end of the day to relax the body and open the mind a bit, but still like ceremony of rolling and smoking a joint. Don't like tabacco taste so I find most of the time I have to put it down before it puts me down  hahaha, but its just me  I know there are a lot of peeps constantly looking for stronger and stronger stuff.


Hi bro!
Yes, man is an insatiable creature.)) This property is what drives progress. When you have something, you want even more!
Yes, I also do not like the taste of tobacco, I think that cigarettes are poison. Now I do not smoke cigarettes, but once I smoked ... I smoked a lot. At least one pack per day.



T-Time said:


> Just one thing I've noticed looking at Your last video from harvest is the quality of trimming. If You are shooting for excellence , and I think You are, You might wanna look into improving this a bit. Please dont get me wrong, Im not hating, just a friendly advice


))) I'm not perfect, nor is my life perfect.))) This time my companion was engaged in pruning, not my wife .. my wife and I were in a quarrel .. she lived with her mother for a while.))) Therefore, it turned out not to be backed up!


T-Time said:


> Had a "pleasure" to grow some autos in my tent and jeeez they where so all over the place and inconsistent , that it was the last time I'll be using those. I think autos are genetically not stable, at least thats my experience with them. I hope You'll get better luck then I did.


Yes, I completely agree with you and try to prove it to everyone .. Auto is created solely for outs with a short summer .. There is no point in growing auto in Indore .. They are very capricious and do not forgive mistakes. In addition, they are very smelly, as a rule ... I just have a number of autos left, I don’t want them to go bad ..



T-Time said:


> Soo whats the plan for next technological improvement ? Will You swap second lamp for LED now ? I bet there's not much left to change at this stage and its a scarry thought


this time there will be only LED 300, for the next cycle I plan to make some changes in the installation, but more on that later, it all depends on my capabilities at that time .. How my affairs will go)) .. Since I spoke above - my life is a Russian roulette, the sutra wake up and wait for the worst.))) It seems that now there is a tendency of my growth .. But I cannot guarantee myself for my life in any way ... Ideally, I would like to try my installation in Factory manufacturing is my dream.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 28, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> LOL Shit, there's ALWAYS more to change!


yes, Братан, you are right completely!!!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 29, 2019)

Mom, I will be good, not evil.
I'll be sober, mom; forever young.
I'll be home. Street, do not take.
I'll be there, mom - you, mom, know.
[Verse 1]:
In the meantime, I'm 27, mom, and I live,
I'm clean, sober, mom, and I'm with you.
Soon, soon, soon I will come home,
You know, mom is paranoia.
And you know, mom, the soul of a bully,
You know, Mom, how I love pockets.
You know, mom, I'm in groups now,
And should not garbage, huckster in hand.
And I'm free, mom, I'm not in shackles,
Near my God, near my Allah.
And while I'm flying somewhere in the clouds,
He is with me, mom, on my lips.
And I'm free, mom, I'm not in shackles,
Near my God, near my Allah.
And while I'm flying somewhere in the clouds,
He is with me, mom, on my lips.
Chorus [x2]:
Mom, I will be good, not evil.
I'll be sober, mom; forever young.
I'll be home. Street, do not take.
I'll be there, mom - you know it.
[Verse 2]:
Mom, I'll be home, I'm not leaving anymore,
I will not forget love, I will not forget yours.
Embracing you, I will say on the threshold:
"I missed you, mom, I love you!"
And so I am guilty before you.
How many times came to the police department for me.
And I hid my eyes from your eyes,
After all, my mother already lied so many times.
And so I am guilty, mom, in front of you.
How many times promised, mother, did not come home.
And you believed me, and you loved.
I remember with tears in my eyes you said:
You will not cry, I will not give you.
I am free, mom, I am now in the cities.
I promise, mom, just prove
How I love us, how I value.
And only for you, mother, I will become a good son.
And just for you, Mom - I'll get a star.
And only for you, mother, is my love, my soul.
I will pass this life with dignity, mother -
Quiet, quiet, quiet, quiet, slowly.
Chorus [x2]:
Mom, I will be good, not evil.
I'll be sober, mom; forever young.
I'll be home. Street, do not take.
I'll be there, mom - you know it.


----------



## Frajola (Apr 30, 2019)

Sedan said:


> The last time I grew the same varieties, the flowering was the same time .. if I remember correctly ..


An Amazon forest in a silo in Ukraine ! Well done Sir Sedan!


----------



## outliergenetix (May 1, 2019)

Sedan said:


> *Six months 18/6
> Three days 12/12
> 
> View attachment 3926228 View attachment 3926229 View attachment 3926231
> ...


you Ukrain folks are doing vert like Tony Hawk. i'd love to see this shit in person, imma lazy american i could never pull this off
keep on rock'n in the former eastern bloc'n


----------



## ttystikk (May 2, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> you Ukrain folks are doing vert like Tony Hawk. i'd love to see this shit in person, imma lazy american i could never pull this off
> keep on rock'n in the former eastern bloc'n


I've been doing it for a decade bro.


----------



## Sedan (May 3, 2019)

Frajola said:


> An Amazon forest in a silo in Ukraine ! Well done Sir Sedan!


)))))) lacking only wild monkeys))), unfortunately only bears)))

Thanks, bro !!!



outliergenetix said:


> you Ukrain folks are doing vert like Tony Hawk. i'd love to see this shit in person, imma lazy american i could never pull this off
> keep on rock'n in the former eastern bloc'n


Thanks, bro! I will tell you a secret - for the first time I saw a vertical method of growing exactly on this forum, precisely in this thread.



ttystikk said:


> I've been doing it for a decade bro.


thats exactly what I mean)))


----------



## ttystikk (May 3, 2019)

Sedan said:


> )))))) lacking only wild monkeys))), unfortunately only bears)))
> 
> Thanks, bro !!!
> 
> ...


I've recently done a run where I had LED lights on both sides of a flat panel and trained the plant flat on the panel.

Then I lit one side for 6.5 hours. An hour before it turned off, I lit the other side for 6.5 hours. This resulted in 12 hours of lights on time, with much less energy expended. The plants grew vigorously.


----------



## Sedan (May 5, 2019)

*It may be a bit early, it will seem to someone ... But as for me, there is a better way of learning than learning in battle! As my father taught me to swim .. fuf .. I will never forget this day.)))
So now, I have never watered plants, very rarely I go to the room .. The time has come .. I pass the baton to my student. As it turned out, I have students not only on the forums. Now my wife wants to get Esperanto status))))
So: as I said earlier, ten plants were planted. All the nuts hatch, one plant rotted, apparently from a spill, another Elsa nibbled ... two more young plants were planted in their place.
What she feeds I do not know. I have no fertilizer for the whole cycle .. some residues .. It will be necessary to re-buy one-one. But until the hands reached ...

    

I do not support the microclimate in the installation yet .. I am just tired of the round-the-clock hum .. Only the internal fan is working ..


to be continued.....*


----------



## Sedan (May 5, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I've recently done a run where I had LED lights on both sides of a flat panel and trained the plant flat on the panel.
> 
> Then I lit one side for 6.5 hours. An hour before it turned off, I lit the other side for 6.5 hours. This resulted in 12 hours of lights on time, with much less energy expended. The plants grew vigorously.


I also saw a similar thing in the horizontal lighting method, when at the top of the electric drive, the lamp is spinning in a circle of room, thus saving electricity.


----------



## Sedan (May 5, 2019)

I was very afraid of water and did not want to swim, cried, screamed, then my father threw me in the depth, kept distance .. I didn’t try, I couldn’t get to him as soon as I got to him, he went back .. I was sinking and choked, as it seemed to me, I was scared, but I was rowing out of my last strength to my father .. and he retreated back))) So I learned to swim.))) then I was 6 years old ...

he wanted me to overcome my fear in the struggle for life .. he was right because he knew what it was!

PS: I was very scared then, if I lived in the USA, I immediately called the police and accused my father of trying to drown me.))) I did not understand why he was mocking me))


----------



## ttystikk (May 5, 2019)

Sedan said:


> I also saw a similar thing in the horizontal lighting method, when at the top of the electric drive, the lamp is spinning in a circle of room, thus saving electricity.


I did that a long 30 years ago. It works if you have lots of extra room in your facility.


----------



## Sedan (May 5, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I did that a long 30 years ago.







... Bro, 30 years ago I dreamed of being a Blokhin or Marco Van Basten









I didn’t stand up for the coverage of the room))), I didn’t know what marijuana was))) .. from Soviet films and propaganda it was on a par with heroin and cocaine. In Russia they say this: I then walked under the table on foot, without bending down when you did it.)))


----------



## Sedan (May 5, 2019)

A half-empty metro wagon, a long tunnel
The night express is taking me to an old hotel
Let nobody await me by the doors
Take me, night express, carry me faster

The city is swimming in a sea of colorful lights
The city is living by the happiness of it's people
Old hotel, open your doors
Old hotel, hide me at midnight

But the warm rain is not knocking at the wet carriage glass
And an electronic sign is watching me go
The houses are long asleep, seeing dreams
And the shadow of the blind moon is looking through my window again

The city is swimming in a sea of colorful lights
The city is living by the happiness of it's people
Old hotel, open your doors
Old hotel, hide me at midnight

The city is swimming in a sea of colorful lights
The city is living by the happiness of it's people
Old hotel, open your doors
Old hotel, hide me at midnight


----------



## Sedan (May 6, 2019)




----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2019)

Sedan said:


> ... Bro, 30 years ago I dreamed of being a Blokhin or Marco Van Basten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I built the light mover, I used an old bicycle and the wiper motor assembly from a Honda Civic! It worked great, just not space efficient.


----------



## Sedan (May 10, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> When I built the light mover, I used an old bicycle and the wiper motor assembly from a Honda Civic! It worked great, just not space efficient.


very much in Russian style, Bro.))) Use a bike for growing))) I noticed that Honda Civic is very popular in the USA. Honda is a strong car, I once had a Honda Accord type s when the model came out in a new body in early 2000. I really liked this car .. I drove from Kharkov to Kiev (500 km.) In less than four hours Not all roads were highways, there were also narrow sections. The average speed of the computer showed .. 140 km / h .. Maximum 245 km / h.

Yesterday, Russia celebrated Victory Day in the Second World War. I have not watched television for a long time, but yesterday I turned on to watch the parade of military equipment. I wanted to get some new ones. I understood immediately, Bro! In vain America started all this again !!! Cold War begins again !! Most of the military equipment that was presented at the parade is the latest developments! In fact, all the equipment was replaced with a new one. The newest anti-aircraft complex, which has no analogues in the world, was presented. Huge nuclear missiles were being dragged by huge tractors ... deja vu !!! Everything is the same as then under the USSR, only Russia stands firmly on its feet economically. Now it does not ruin, as then. It was the first parade from the time when Russia deliberately showed its true power!


----------



## Sedan (May 10, 2019)

*Transplanting for me is a real event that takes a lot of time and effort. 

Turned away for 5 minutes

 

The volume of a basket is 250 liters. 

       

to be continued...*


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2019)

Sedan said:


> very much in Russian style, Bro.))) Use a bike for growing))) I noticed that Honda Civic is very popular in the USA. Honda is a strong car, I once had a Honda Accord type s when the model came out in a new body in early 2000. I really liked this car .. I drove from Kharkov to Kiev (500 km.) In less than four hours Not all roads were highways, there were also narrow sections. The average speed of the computer showed .. 140 km / h .. Maximum 245 km / h.
> 
> Yesterday, Russia celebrated Victory Day in the Second World War. I have not watched television for a long time, but yesterday I turned on to watch the parade of military equipment. I wanted to get some new ones. I understood immediately, Bro! In vain America started all this again !!! Cold War begins again !! Most of the military equipment that was presented at the parade is the latest developments! In fact, all the equipment was replaced with a new one. The newest anti-aircraft complex, which has no analogues in the world, was presented. Huge nuclear missiles were being dragged by huge tractors ... deja vu !!! Everything is the same as then under the USSR, only Russia stands firmly on its feet economically. Now it does not ruin, as then. It was the first parade from the time when Russia deliberately showed its true power!


Beware of children playing with their Daddy's swords. Someone is going to get poked and when the blood starts flowing all hell will break loose.

Just because we've been lucky enough not to accidently start a nuclear war until now does not mean we've learned anything.

Putin says America is currently 'not agreement capable'. As an American, I agree with his assessment.

Like most bullies, America is very powerful but very fragile because we believe our own propaganda. We are incredibly dangerous to the stability of the world, to the future of humanity and of course to ourselves most of all. None are so blind as those who earn profits by not seeing.


----------



## Sedan (May 11, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Beware of children playing with their Daddy's swords. Someone is going to get poked and when the blood starts flowing all hell will break loose.
> 
> Just because we've been lucky enough not to accidently start a nuclear war until now does not mean we've learned anything.
> 
> ...


I just really see how the Russian people in some kind of psychedelic euphoria from these parades))) The patriotic spirit has grown to unprecedented proportions in recent times. We call it “teasing the geese” .. especially when there are a lot of them.)))

PS: do you remember, only recently did you show me an armored car of special forces of the USA .. I was surprised.))) Now I look .. oops .. a on Red Square goes the same))), only in Russian.))).... as the Russians say: a bad example is contagious.


----------



## Sedan (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (May 11, 2019)




----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2019)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4331676 View attachment 4331677 View attachment 4331678 View attachment 4331679 View attachment 4331681 View attachment 4331682


There's a lot of wasted light in there right now.

You should grow the small plants in a different area. Then once they've grown to the right size, move them into your silo. I did this with great results. It improved my production over time dramatically.


----------



## Sedan (May 12, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> There's a lot of wasted light in there right now.
> 
> You should grow the small plants in a different area. Then once they've grown to the right size, move them into your silo. I did this with great results. It improved my production over time dramatically.


Bro, I know .. made miscalculations .. but I was so tired that I gave this cycle to my wife ... he is short .. I will prepare myself more thoroughly for the settlement.

****************************


I want you to hear an objective opinion, an opinion from the other side ... then compare this with what you know from your side ..

... of the underground artists of those times. This is the song of a group from Kharkov, 90s. (long before making movies in the video)


I am running on the scorched earth
Slamming down the helmet underway
My "Phantom" as a white spread-eagled arrow
With the roar is climbing up

This blue distance is such peaceful
Even sorry to disturb.
What's a pity you don't see it,
My way is far and ain't ease
My F4 keeps rushing to the East

I'm making left turn
I'm rather an avenger than a pilot
Bending down to aim the weapon
Two missiles are heading to destination.
Making on another round.

I spot a line of white smoke in the sky
My F-4 starts losing altitude
To save life, I got ejected,
Straps got strained
My heart hangs low
And I'm breaking into a spin.

As soon I landed, right away
Wild yell came out of the bushes
Yellow-face Charlies are squealing there like squirrels
I fell down to the ground and froze.

Walking on the damned ground again
With no helmet on my head
Solders poke me in the ribs
By their guns from behind
My life got on the edge.

"Who was the pilot knocked me out?"
I asked one of VCs.
Charlie interrogated me answered:
"He was our pilot Lee Si Tsyn"

You are lying with no use
I clearly heard a transmission:
"Kolya, go! And I will strike 'em!"
"Vanya, hit 'em! I will cover!"
Russian ace Ivan shot down my plane.

Far away in my dear Texas
Mom and Dad wait for me to come home.
But my "Phantom" like a falling star
Crossed the fair blue sky.
I will never never see you again.






Information about who fought with the US Army in Vietnam, Russians know the guerrilla war perfectly, since the time of Napoleon Bonopart. It was all planned, so as not to show his face, as in us now in Donetsk.

1. McDonnell Douglas F-4 “Phantom” II - a multi-purpose fighter, interceptor fighter, third-generation ground support aircraft
2. Lee Si Tsin (or Lee Si Qing; 李 西 青) - a fictional ace who destroyed US fighters in the skies over China, Korea and Vietnam (during the Japan-China, Korean and Vietnamese wars), the hero of songs, anecdotes and army folklore.
3. The Soviet pilots who participated in the battles were dressed in the uniform of Chinese national volunteers, Chinese names such as Ci-Ni-Cyn or Li-C-Tsin were entered into the documents, and Korean insignia were used on MiGs. Such measures were taken so as not to cause condemnation of Soviet intervention in the affairs of Korea by the United Nations and the world community.


----------



## Sedan (May 12, 2019)




----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I know .. made miscalculations .. but I was so tired that I gave this cycle to my wife ... he is short .. I will prepare myself more thoroughly for the settlement.
> 
> ****************************
> 
> ...


What part needs my commentary?


----------



## Sedan (May 13, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> What part needs my commentary?


))))I have a constant problem - this is English.)) In English, you and you are one and the same .. Ie singular and plural in one word.)))) In Russian, when you address one person, this is the word "You", when, to several people, this is another word "you." ты; вы - Try to score in Google, see how it translates.))) Therefore, when sometimes I appeal to everyone, it seems that I appeal to one person. The first part of the post, I turned to you .. the second, to all.

if you want to address one person with respect, then you do not write "ты", but "Вы", only with a capital letter, then we understand that this is addressed to one person. You can not say, for example, to your boss or an elderly person “ты” - this is impolite, you need to contact “Вы”. “ты” is the treatment of loved ones, friends, or children — the familiar treatment.

When people only meet, they say to each other "Вы". If one of them suggests "let's move to "ты "", and the other agrees, this means that they have become friends.

If you tell your boss or an elderly person “ты” - this is perceived as an insult.


----------



## Smellikehell (May 13, 2019)

Hello everyone below is the message to Sedan,personally,so i wrote in by my native language which is Russian.



Привет Седан,
Зарегистрировался,что бы написать тебе это сообщение.
Во первых,благодарю тебя,за твой труд,за твою работу,я для себя интересный момент с циркуляцией воздуха подметил,попросту не могу не написать.
Во вторых,всем тяжело.
Тяжело попросту существовать в этой ограниченной реальности подвёрнутой под мании и страхи.
Я из столицы эрэфии.
Поверь каждый день здесь происходит столько грязи,солей,гердоса,да гнева у людей в мозгах.
Однако на себя цепляя эти ноты ты попросту лишь провоцируешь сей страх. 

Будь еще сильнее,сознательно,физически,интеллектуально прогрессируй.
Повсеместно предвноси светлое,своё,чистое не обременнёное грязью,вокруг себя,да неси это в окружение.
Однако и кури поменьше)
Стабильность сознания - ключ к силе.


Ты интересный,развивайся,не останавливайся.
А еще реальность гораздо интереснее чем кажется
=)


----------



## ttystikk (May 13, 2019)

Sedan said:


> ))))I have a constant problem - this is English.)) In English, you and you are one and the same .. Ie singular and plural in one word.)))) In Russian, when you address one person, this is the word "You", when, to several people, this is another word "you." ты; вы - Try to score in Google, see how it translates.))) Therefore, when sometimes I appeal to everyone, it seems that I appeal to one person. The first part of the post, I turned to you .. the second, to all.
> 
> if you want to address one person with respect, then you do not write "ты", but "Вы", only with a capital letter, then we understand that this is addressed to one person. You can not say, for example, to your boss or an elderly person “ты” - this is impolite, you need to contact “Вы”. “ты” is the treatment of loved ones, friends, or children — the familiar treatment.
> 
> ...


Thank you for helping me to understand.

May language never be a barrier to friendship.


----------



## Sedan (May 14, 2019)

Smellikehell said:


> Привет Седан,
> Зарегистрировался,что бы написать тебе это сообщение.
> Во первых,благодарю тебя,за твой труд,за твою работу,я для себя интересный момент с циркуляцией воздуха подметил,попросту не могу не написать.
> Во вторых,всем тяжело.
> ...


Добрый день!

Очень интересные мысли, в Вас угадывается философский склад ума и жизненный опыт.

Спасибо за добрые слова!

Однако, крайне сложно найти черную кошку в черной комнате, особенно, когда тебя там нет.))) Я бы с огромной радостью нес людям позитив и счастье.., но, к сожалению, в моей жизни его настолько мало.. можно сказать, что его практически нет!! Единственное, что мне сейчас греет душу- это то, чем я заболел, и то, чем я живу в последнее время.. А это именно то, что я и пытаюсь донести в полном объеме. Ведь не могу же я отображать только положительное в моей жизни (растения).. это же не будет объективно с моей точки зрения..

Если бы никто не говорил правду, то весь мир был бы окончательно обманут. ИМХО

С Уважением...

ПС: пришлось гуглить эрэфию, так сразу и не понял.. не знал я этой аббревиатуры.))).. Больше на восточное что-то смахивает, если так сразу... думал Тель-Авив))), а где еще русские могут быть на востоке)))



ttystikk said:


> Thank you for helping me to understand.
> 
> May language never be a barrier to friendship.


I think that for any person, because of the “iron curtain”, it would be interesting what the Russians really are. Without hypocrisy or masks. What are they in everyday life, what kind of people are they.))) I know that many in the US are avoiding Russians when they meet, they are afraid of something .. In fact, these are stereotypes caused mostly by propaganda .. In Russia or The USSR, the same situation, all of us were divided into good and bad, not giving a choice, to determine it ourselves !!!


----------



## Sedan (May 14, 2019)

*Three days have passed.*


----------



## ttystikk (May 15, 2019)

I just stumbled across this in my digital travels and it made me think think of you, tovarisch!






How often do I see Russian punk rock videos? Never unless it's you posting them so it must mean something!

I do hope all is proceeding according to plan!


----------



## Sedan (May 16, 2019)

I am really very amazed that you are so deeply imbued with Russian culture, my Friend !! The group "Гражданская оборона" Civil Defense is one of the clearest examples of the Russian underground era of "perestroyka". You see how much pain is expressed in this text. I think that Russian poetry is the most intense, because not a single cultural nation has endured so much grief and deprivation, like the Russians, for all the time. And as they say "To create masterpieces, the artist must be hungry."
The only thing that I would correct in the text on video is not a Rebuilding, but Perestroyka.

Also, I was very surprised when I saw that the term Civil Defense was coined by the British! I was sure that this is a Soviet term! It turns out that Civil Defense was in other countries. Only when I read Wikipedia, I realized that even this term meant a little different in the USSR. Civil Defense, this is when at the beginning of the war, every civilian person, be it a child, a woman, or an old man automatically becomes soldiers, and to the best of his strength and capabilities help the regular army. We were taught from school to fight and defend. At the age of 14 I could already disassemble and assemble the AK74 (7.62 caliber) with my eyes closed. All the time we have been talking about what America is about to attack the USSR with the use of nuclear weapons. At school lessons, they showed us a film about Herosima and Nagasaki and the consequences of all this, more than half of my friends cried. We need to be ready to defend, and if necessary, give our life for the Motherland. Russian so brought up before.)))

Wikipedia

Civil defense (civil defence in some varieties of English) or civil protection is an effort to protect the citizens of a state (generally non-combatants) from military attacks and natural disasters. It uses the principles of emergency operations: prevention, mitigation, preparation, response, or emergency evacuation and recovery. Programs of this sort were initially discussed at least as early as the 1920s and were implemented in some countries during the 1930s as the threat of war and aerial bombardment grew. It became widespread after the threat of nuclear weapons was realized.
Since the end of the Cold War, the focus of civil defence has largely shifted from military attack to emergencies and disasters in general. The new concept is described by a number of terms, each of which has its own specific shade of meaning, such as crisis management, emergency management, emergency preparedness, contingency planning, civil contingency, civil aid and civil protection.
In some countries, civil defense is seen as a key part of "total defense". For example, in Sweden, the Swedish word totalförsvar refers to the commitment of a wide range of resources of the nation to its defense—including to civil protection. Respectively, some countries* (notably the Soviet Union) may have or have had military-organized civil defense units (Civil Defense Troops) as part of their armed forces or as a paramilitary service.*


----------



## Sedan (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (May 16, 2019)

Chandelier in the mansion Yanukovych (former President of Ukraine)

4 million euros))))



Souvenir in the house of Yanukovych. Golden loaf of bread .. one-piece,real size)))


----------



## Sedan (May 16, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I do hope all is proceeding according to plan!


you probably do not know, Bro, that the "план"..plan in Russian slang means marijuana .. there is a double subtext here))) .. 

Bro, everything will be ОХУЕННО!!!!! 

check translate google, it is also slang "охуенно"..... oops




.. I checked it myself .. translates wrong.)))


----------



## Sedan (May 17, 2019)

During the Second World War, civil defense played a key role. Guerrilla warfare is also part of Civil Defense.

   

when the Germans came to the village, and they didn’t like something, they pounded all the villagers into a big hut or cattle stall, closed the door, doused it with gasoline and set it on fire alive. People tried to hide their children in a similar case. The children remained alive .. made their way to the Russian army or partisans ... Where to put them? They were credited with food allowances, they were given weapons, they carried out mostly simple tasks, but nonetheless helped the regular army. They were also assigned deviant or courier tasks, since no one will suspect a child.


----------



## Sedan (May 17, 2019)

American Rambo



Russian Rambo, only in Stalingrad))) ..with MG 42


----------



## Sedan (May 18, 2019)

.....Now you Americans think it is not clear what.))) In the last post was a joke! These are not Civil Defense fighters)))) .. In the photo, children after the Stalingrad battle help to remove the weapons and ammunition remaining on the battlefield ... Only Rambo can be such an idiot seriously))))


----------



## Sedan (May 18, 2019)

))))what is being shown on my TV


----------



## Sedan (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (May 20, 2019)

For those who want to look into the life of Russians beyond the Urals, I recommend watching this film.






In this film, in my opinion, the life of the inhabitants of Siberia is most accurately reflected. In fact, you don’t often see a movie where everything is without distortion. Although, as always, the authors of the film, to thicken the colors, according to the plot, reflected the most negative aspects of life. Although in this there is definitely some truth. I’m not afraid to say that Russia is beyond the Urals, and the European part of Russia is two different Russia. There are a lot of Russian feature films where the acute problem of poor life in Siberia and the Far East of Russia is affected. One of them "Leviofan" He was banned for viewing in cinemas in the Russian Federation.

Anyone interested, there are English subtitles


----------



## Sedan (May 20, 2019)

*Don't hasten to lay us to Rest (Ne Speshi ti nas Khoronit')*
Don't hasten to lay us to rest,
We still have things to do here,
We have kids at home, one smaller than the other
And we just would like to live our life.
We have kids at home, one smaller than the other
And we just would like to live our life.

Don't hasten to shoot us in our back
You'll always have (enough) time to do so.
But better let us finish up our dance,
But better let us finish up our song.
But better let us finish up our dance,
But better let us finish up our song.

Don't hasten to close our eyes –
We all love the darkness anyway,
And a cane is lashing our cheeks
Impassioned by their nakedness
And a cane is lashing our cheeks
Impassioned by their nakedness.

Don't hasten not to love us,
Don’t count the victories by the days.
If we don’t live out today,
Who will (be there to) love you tomorrow?
If we don’t live out today,
Who will (be there to) love you tomorrow?


----------



## ttystikk (May 20, 2019)

Lol and Americans think they have it hard...


----------



## Sedan (May 21, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Lol and Americans think they have it hard...


I remember once a long time ago, I read an American newspaper article on the Internet: somewhere in the USA from one American farmer, they wanted to take his land for a penny in order to build a road there, like in the movie "Liviafan". The farmer lost his nerve; he drove by a large tractor directly to the office of the developer. He barricaded himself there and took all-round defense. If I am not mistaken, he was later shot dead by the police. Both newsmen and the public called him then not a criminal, but a "hero." I was very surprised then, because I knew how the United States honored the laws. Maybe you remember this case?


----------



## Sedan (May 21, 2019)

It's not him? I could confuse something in the description above; it was a long time ago. Colorado State.


----------



## ttystikk (May 21, 2019)

Sedan said:


> It's not him? I could confuse something in the description above; it was a long time ago. Colorado State.


I remember a little about this guy but not why he did it.

Crazy!

We do crazy in Colorado better than anyone else lol


----------



## Sedan (May 22, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I remember a little about this guy but not why he did it.
> 
> Crazy!
> 
> We do crazy in Colorado better than anyone else lol


the video says that the most affected were the police station and the mayor’s office. It is easy to guess who this brave guy was angry at. And he was so desperate that he knew what he was going in advance, in the end he shot himself in a tractor in order not to give up. I will tell you that it is very Russian ... what you call "crazy".))))))

Only in Russia, if you raise your hand to a policeman or, especially if you kill him, you will live to see the court unlikely. You will be killed either at the police station or in the remand prison in the cell. It may be when resisting or trying to escape or having a heart attack .. so it will be qualified. This is an unwritten police law in Russia .. and Ukraine too.


----------



## Sedan (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 23, 2019)

Hey man, how you doing?


----------



## Sedan (May 23, 2019)

ANC said:


> Hey man, how you doing?


Hi bro! 

How do we answer a similar question: Мoi dela kak sazha bela (My life is white, like soot!)))

So far, only a crown of thorns on his head, instead of the crown. And vobschem normal, I'm not starving now, in the evenings I drink cheap scotch.))) For any other it would be enough, for me it is like an eagle in a cage .. the eagle cannot live in a cage .. the eagle dies.)))

Now I am engaged in an online store for LЕD coverage. Now it is very important, because it is just the beginning. But again ... there is no money for advertising, and I have to find each client individually.))) This is a deep pit, from which it is extremely difficult to get out!))) But I try.
Also, like you, I also develop my YouTube channel. So far, only modest attempts, but the effect is still. It's too bad that the topic is illegal with us, and I cannot get paid for advertising on YouTube Ukraine.


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2019)

Sedan said:


>


I liked this song.


----------



## Sedan (May 23, 2019)

ANC said:


> Hey man, how you doing?


Братан, I watched your channel on YouTube. You have spent a lot of work. Let us contact you in personal correspondence, I have a business proposal for you. It will be interesting to you!



ttystikk said:


> I liked this song.


The musical ear has no nationality, bro! 

I chose this song for this video.))))


----------



## Sedan (May 23, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> W


This is a Russian political video about who participated in the Maidan. Obama, Saakashvili and boxer Klitschko.


----------



## ANC (May 23, 2019)

I knew immediately it was your videos, they are very well done.


----------



## Sedan (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (May 24, 2019)

Ivan Danko is a Soviet policeman. His last name is Ukrainian, but the Russian name was born and he studied in Kiev. His grandparents died in the war with the Nazis. Recently I reviewed the film "Red Heat", the creators really tried to show Russians more casually, something that happened to them. Real classic Russian actors were brought to work on the film. In the scene, when they come to the hospital from the embassy to Danko. The one to the left is the famous Soviet-born comic actor Savely Kramorov. 

After his uncle emigrated to Israel, this made the actor a man with connections that were dubious for the Soviet Union, which was equivalent to the end of his career. He filed documents to emigrate to Israel too .. he was not released. Then he wrote a letter to Ronald Reagan. The letter began “actor to actor”. There were words in it: I am not starving, but not only bread man lives. And although we have different breads and we eat differently, we both love creativity and cannot live without it. Therefore, help me to find an opportunity to work in your specialty in your great country ...
With such humiliations, he kind of made Mr. Reagan feel sorry ... ..... the letter was read several times on Radio Liberty .. After that, Kramorov was expelled from the USSR in disgrace. He came to the United States there did not find himself, he lived even worse than in the USSR. I am sure that he wanted to return .. In the USSR he was a star, everyone knew and respected him, and in the USA he was filmed as a matter of fact. In the film "Tango and Cash" Kramorov appears in the episode, he has a shirt and an image of Gorbachev and the words "Perestroika". If they did not know, the director of this film is Konchalovsky, he is Russian, is the son of the Russian poet Mikhalkov, who wrote the text for the USSR anthem. "The indestructible union of the republics of the free, rallied for ever Great Russia, so long live, created by the will of the people, the great, mighty Soviet Union ...." Here you have such a mess in Hollywood))) Spies in the heart of culture.)))))

PS: Chicken Kiev, which Ridzik ate at a wedding, is one of the few Ukrainian dishes that can be found in European restaurants.


----------



## ttystikk (May 24, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Ivan Danko is a Soviet policeman. His last name is Ukrainian, but the Russian name was born and he studied in Kiev. His grandparents died in the war with the Nazis. Recently I reviewed the film "Red Heat", the creators really tried to show Russians more casually, something that happened to them. Real classic Russian actors were brought to work on the film. In the scene, when they come to the hospital from the embassy to Danko. The one to the left is the famous Soviet-born comic actor Savely Kramorov.
> 
> After his uncle emigrated to Israel, this made the actor a man with connections that were dubious for the Soviet Union, which was equivalent to the end of his career. He filed documents to emigrate to Israel too .. he was not released. Then he wrote a letter to Ronald Reagan. The letter began “actor to actor”. There were words in it: I am not starving, but not only bread man lives. And although we have different breads and we eat differently, we both love creativity and cannot live without it. Therefore, help me to find an opportunity to work in your specialty in your great country ...
> With such humiliations, he kind of made Mr. Reagan feel sorry ... ..... the letter was read several times on Radio Liberty .. After that, Kramorov was expelled from the USSR in disgrace. He came to the United States there did not find himself, he lived even worse than in the USSR. I am sure that he wanted to return .. In the USSR he was a star, everyone knew and respected him, and in the USA he was filmed as a matter of fact. In the film "Tango and Cash" Kramorov appears in the episode, he has a shirt and an image of Gorbachev and the words "Perestroika". If they did not know, the director of this film is Konchalovsky, he is Russian, is the son of the Russian poet Mikhalkov, who wrote the text for the USSR anthem. "The indestructible union of the republics of the free, rallied for ever Great Russia, so long live, created by the will of the people, the great, mighty Soviet Union ...." Here you have such a mess in Hollywood))) Spies in the heart of culture.)))))
> ...


I am now confused and hungry.


----------



## Sedan (May 24, 2019)

Kharkov music group

My train (arrow) was late ...


----------



## ttystikk (May 24, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Kharkov music group
> 
> My train (arrow) was late ...


Of course I don't understand the lyrics but I like the groove.


----------



## Sedan (May 25, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Of course I don't understand the lyrics but I like the groove.


Yes, I deliberately did not add a translation, so that you would appreciate not the text or the meaning of the words, but the song itself. 

And the meaning is mostly philosophical (think out for yourself). The author refers either to the woman, or to his dream ... (in Russian both the woman and the dream are "she" and not "it".) But in any case, his train ("Strela (arrow)" is the name of the Express Kharkоv - Kiev.) was late ... And he can only "endless sadness."


----------



## Sedan (May 25, 2019)

*I am a soldier*
I'm a soldier,
I haven't slept in 5 years
and I have eye bags under my eyes.
I haven't seen for myself
but so I was told.
I am a soldier
and I don't have a head,
they took it off with their boots.
Yo-yo-yo, the commander shouts,
commander's mouth is torn open
because of the grenade...
White wool,
red wool does not heal the soldier.

I'm a soldier,
an immature boy of war.
I'm a soldier,
mom, tend to my wounds.
I'm a soldier,
a soldier of a godforsaken country.
I'm a hero,
tell me of which novel.

O, o-o-o

I'm a soldier,
I'm sorry when there is one bullet left,
[it's either] just me or him.
The last wagon,
moonshine,
we're millions
in the UN.
I'm a soldier,
and I know my job,
my job is to shoot
so that the bullet will hit
the enemy's body.
This reggae is for you Mother-War
are you happy now?

I'm a soldier,
an immature boy of war.
I'm a soldier,
mom, tend to my wounds.
I'm a soldier,
a soldier of a godforsaken country.
I'm a hero,
tell me of which novel.

I'm a soldier, I'm a soldier,
I'm a soldier, I'm a soldier,
I'm a sol...dier,... sol...dier,
sol...dier...dier.

I'm a soldier, an immature boy of war.
I'm a soldier, mom, tend to my wounds.
I'm a soldier, a soldier of a godforsaken country.
I'm a hero, tell me of which novel.


----------



## Sedan (May 27, 2019)

Here is the most accurate recipe for making chicken Kiev. Sorry, that without translation. But so everything will be clear to you. All products are familiar to you visually.


----------



## Sedan (May 28, 2019)

*As I said earlier, I made some simple manipulations, thanks to which, the installation of the SDU Pegasus M automatically turned into a reduced modification of the installation.
Once installed a small dome, the lamp shines much brighter, it is even visually felt ...

      

The idea had already matured in my head about how to construct a universal model so that two types of cultivation could be used at once. How the constructor will be assembled ...

to be continued....*


----------



## Sedan (May 29, 2019)

A patent in Russia costs $ 5,000 and it takes 3 years to wait, in order to quickly, you need to pay a bribe, another 5,000! It turns out that only wealthy people can be inventors!))))


----------



## Sedan (May 29, 2019)

The moon is drawing in white on me.
A swamp swan with tender body.
The evil blood is fooling me,
My spring will be back again,
There, where you were so keen on it.

The grey mane of its horse
Will hide grass and precipices,
And it will take away by striking of a clock
About white dreams from poor words
There, where you were begging so,
My love, my love...

But in the sky the forest is playing with fire.
It lived long, it knows much.
And the pack of hounds are crying
Among branches and poles.
I'm almost caught up by






If anyone played the computer game "Metro Exodus" there at the very beginning a song of this group is playing .. This game was created ... in Kiev))))


----------



## Sedan (May 30, 2019)

*In parallel, preparations are underway for a new, more responsible cycle.

    

to be continued.....*


----------



## Sedan (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (May 30, 2019)

*Song without words*

Song without words, night without sleep
Everything has its own time, both and winter and summer
Every star has its own piece of sky
Every sea has a sip of rain
Every apple has place to fall down
Every grabber has opportunity to grab
Every dog has a bone and a stick
And every wolf has the teeth and anger

Again out of the window is white light
Day calls me out for fighting
I feel closing my eyes
That all world starts a war with me

If there is a herd there will be a herdsman
If there is a body there will be a spirit
If there is a step there will be a footprint
If there is darkness there will be light
Would you like to change this world?
Could you take it like it really is?
Could you stand up and go away from formation?
Could you sit on an electric chain or throne?


----------



## Sedan (May 30, 2019)

The funeral of this great Russian poet in 1990


----------



## Sedan (May 31, 2019)

We go to the world record in micro grow.

The work of my student from Russia

LED OSRAM *37 watts* from the outlet.
Height of a box 60 cm

  

Combined methods - vertical and horizontal....


----------



## gamestwin (May 31, 2019)

Sedan said:


> *As I said earlier, I made some simple manipulations, thanks to which, the installation of the SDU Pegasus M automatically turned into a reduced modification of the installation.
> Once installed a small dome, the lamp shines much brighter, it is even visually felt ...
> 
> View attachment 4340919 View attachment 4340920 View attachment 4340921 View attachment 4340923 View attachment 4340922 View attachment 4340924
> ...



Is that led? Have u been sharing dreams with me? Very VERY cool, I dig it! I'll pull up a chair for this!
Peace


----------



## Sedan (Jun 1, 2019)

gamestwin said:


> Is that led? Have u been sharing dreams with me? Very VERY cool, I dig it! I'll pull up a chair for this!
> Peace


Yes, bro, this is LED OSRAM 300 watts.

)))I have nothing else but a dream. I can only share my dreams, nothing more.)))

I can still share the truth with you, but I do not advise you. It’s better to live in ignorance, though it’s a hard burden that brings disappointment .. Yes, I’ll share a dream better.)))


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 1, 2019)

In America there's is a saying, 'ignorance is bliss'.

It's because only stupid Americans are happy!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 1, 2019)

I was looking at weather patterns around the world and I saw that Ukraine is very dry this year, less than half the normal amount of rain. Have you noticed anything?


----------



## Sedan (Jun 1, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> In America there's is a saying, 'ignorance is bliss'.
> 
> It's because only stupid Americans are happy!


I will tell you the truth .. it does not hurt you: when a Russian person first enters the USA and goes to a busy street, he immediately gets the impression that people .. all people are mentally ill. The reason for that "American smile" - a smile that does not carry any emotions or feelings, a dead smile, grimace! In Russia, no one smiles through force, in Russia it is customary to smile only on the person whom you are really sincerely glad to see! It is easier to meet people who smile at every person they meet in Russia in a psychiatric clinic than on the street. This incomprehensible sensation is visited by almost every person. who first comes from Russia to the United States. One of them is my millionaire relative. He tried his best to be like a European man, with a European mentality, he believed that he had become so. But when he came to the United States for the first time, he was shocked .. Because his dream was America, because there is a lot of money there!

Russians say "the less you know the truth, the stronger you sleep at night." In Russia, a similar situation, people do not want to know the truth, they are hiding from it. As a rule, when you talk to a person about the truth, it immediately causes aggression and hostility. It is also not customary for us to tell the truth in the eyes - it is tactless and impolite! But the reason for the circumstances, when every ten years the country is shaken by new horrific fatal events, then people are simply forced to find out the truth, from time to time, because the revolution turns everything inside out. Therefore, Russians are more sensible and objective people, by virtue of their mentality. But when a person comes for the first time from Europe or the USA to Russia, he gets the first impression that zombies are walking the streets. People are closed in their problems, people are sad, anxious, always in a hurry somewhere. Recently, a Russian émigré friend from France came to visit us, he was shocked. As if everyone is in a hurry for the funeral.)))) I think that people like in Russia can be met more often in the USA, somewhere at the funeral around the coffin of the deceased!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 1, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I was looking at weather patterns around the world and I saw that Ukraine is very dry this year, less than half the normal amount of rain. Have you noticed anything?


Of course I noticed, Bro .. yesterday the air temperature was 40 degrees Celsius in the sun .. This year the summer will be terrible. still very dry, so the heat seems even more unbearable ...

What is the temperature in Colorado? I believe that in the summer you are not so hot, even at the same temperature as ours.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 1, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Of course I noticed, Bro .. yesterday the air temperature was 40 degrees Celsius in the sun .. This year the summer will be terrible. still very dry, so the heat seems even more unbearable ...
> 
> What is the temperature in Colorado? I believe that in the summer you are not so hot, even at the same temperature as ours.


It has been a very cool spring, right now only 11C. It has been wet recently but not excessively so. June is when it usually changes.

40C is nasty hot, even here at 1,520m


----------



## Sedan (Jun 1, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> It has been a very cool spring, right now only 11C. It has been wet recently but not excessively so. June is when it usually changes.
> 
> 40C is nasty hot, even here at 1,520m


))) I very remotely imagine the mountain climate. In my life I saw the Caucasus Range, the Carpathian Mountains and the Ardennes, where the Maginot Line passes. But I never climbed so high .. Probably a kilometer ..
For us, 40 degrees is also very hot ... Older people often lose consciousness. The streets are watered, but that does not help. Only wealthy people can afford to use air conditioners, because electricity is very expensive! Do you understand? I'm not the poorest yet)))) I use air conditioning))) But I don’t always pay for electricity .. Debts grow ... sleep at night gets worse.)))))


When I sleep badly at night, I immediately start singing the song "Kalinka" and play balalaika)))) It helps me, but it don’t like the neighbors.))) (This is a joke, Bro)


----------



## Sedan (Jun 1, 2019)

Here is an example from Russian folklore. This is a joke:

****************************

At school, everyone is going on a sightseeing tour of the construction site.
The teacher says:
- Children, on a construction site you should always wear a helmet. So I know one boy, he walked on a construction site without a helmet, a brick fell on top of him, and they put him in the hospital, he died. And I also know one girl: so she went to a construction site in a helmet, a brick fell on her, but she just smiled and walked on.
One student says:
- I also know this girl - she is my neighbor. She still walks in her helmet and smiles.

************************

I am sure, American will not understand this humor. Because in Russia, the one who walks always and smiles, is considered crazy!


----------



## gr865 (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Jun 1, 2019)

gr865 said:


>


Above the sky so blue there is a town of gold,
Its lucid gates and starlit walls shall never grow old.
A garden is inside with flowers on the green,
The beasts that walk upon its grass have beauty never seen:

An amber lion with a fire mane
Beside an ox, dark-blue and full of eyes,
Watched by a celestial golden eagle
With a beaming gaze that you would not forget.

And in the endless blue there shines a lonely star.
My angel, it’s forever yours, to you it shines from far.
The one who loves is loved,
Who sheds the light is blessed,
Your star shall lead and guide you as
This gorgeous garden’s guest.

You’ll meet the lion with a fire mane
And see the ox, dark-blue and full of eyes,
Watched by a celestial golden eagle
With a beaming gaze that you would not forget.

*Beneath the azure skies*
_Words Anry Volohonsky
Translated from the Russian for singing
by ©John Pedio_

Beneath the azure skies,
A golden city lies.
The city gates transparent are
And there’s a brilliant star.
It has a garden, where
Grows grass and flowers there;
And all around stroll animals
Of unseen beauty fair.

One’s like a lion with a blazing mane.
One’s like an ox of eye’s accomplished gain.
There’s a golden eagle in that blue height —
One whose glow is unforgettably so bright.

And in those azure skies,
A brilliant star burns there.
It is your star, my angel eyes –
Forever yours, my fair.
One who is loved, does love.
Who shines, must saintly be.
Let way be lit by star above
To garden, that’s for thee.

There you’ll see lion with a blazing mane,
And blue hued ox of eye’s accomplished gain.
Then a golden eagle in that blue height —
One whose glow is unforgettably so bright.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## rob333 (Jun 4, 2019)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4344421 View attachment 4344422 View attachment 4344423 View attachment 4344424 View attachment 4344425 View attachment 4344426 View attachment 4344427 View attachment 4344428


heya saden hey wanted to ask u in that silo grow of yours are u useing a mix of perlite/vermiculite just wanted to no wat medium u use ?? i am setting up in the next few dayz using a dwc in a vert grow ill pm u


----------



## Sedan (Jun 5, 2019)

rob333 said:


> heya saden hey wanted to ask u in that silo grow of yours are u useing a mix of perlite/vermiculite just wanted to no wat medium u use ??


Здорова, Братан!
Yes, I use a mixture of perlite and vermiculite. I add 15% perlite and 15% vermiculite in small seed pots. In large pots, I add 10% perlite 10% vermiculite.



rob333 said:


> i am setting up in the next few dayz using a dwc in a vert grow ill pm u


I have been thinking about using DWC in my installation for a long time; productivity should be incredible. I consider it a serious problem to control the temperature of the solution. Do not forget about it.

I believe that the best way to grow in my installation is "Periodic flooding." The solution is cooled to the desired temperature in another tank that is outside the installation.



rob333 said:


> ill pm u


Bro, please do not use slang! I can only guess! What is pm? How about a watch? past?

In Russia, there is no am and pm, there are 10 and 22 ....


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Здорова, Братан!
> Yes, I use a mixture of perlite and vermiculite. I add 15% perlite and 15% vermiculite in small seed pots. In large pots, I add 10% perlite 10% vermiculite.
> 
> 
> ...


PM = private message

I've run DWC for many years. The key to good results is what we call 'waterfall' technique; a small pump in the tank pushes water through a tube above the waterline and the water splashes back inside. This splash oxygenates and mixes the water and breaks up any film forming on the surface. The mild evaporative effect also helps reduce water temperatures somewhat.

With this system I did not need to actively cool the nutrient solution. Temperatures would rise as high as 24C with no problems.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 5, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> PM = private message


Yes, we also have such an abbreviation of two letters, only from Russian. 

ЛС= личное сообщение



ttystikk said:


> With this system I did not need to actively cool the nutrient solution. Temperatures would rise as high as 24C with no problems.


We recently talked about the climatic features of our regions with you. 
If the temperature on the street is 30-35 Celsius during the day, and 20-25 at night, then it is difficult to adjust the temperature so that the solution is always 20. We have very few people in the summer grow it in the deep-water culture.



rob333 said:


> ill pm u


Now I fully understand: ill is not sick, this is "I will do" PM is a personal correspondence. 

OK, Bro, write me a PM,.... ill answer u!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Now I fully understand: ill is not sick, this is "I will do" PM is a personal correspondence.


He is not sick but his grammar is ill. Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Yes, we also have such an abbreviation of two letters, only from Russian.
> 
> ЛС= личное сообщение
> 
> ...


No need for the solution to remain at 20C. 24, even 25C is fine.

The waterfalls help keep water temperature down.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 6, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> He is not sick but his grammar is ill. Lol


))) We also, Bro! As a rule, this is from not wanting to press the keys once more, or, as often happens, the words distort from non-literacy, as you have African Americans .. But it sounds nice or more original. Example "In da house".
But in this case, I think that this is not illiteracy, but a desire to save time without pressing extra keys. Such as the apostrophe (in Russian, nоt apostrophes, Ukrainian apostrophes have).



ttystikk said:


> No need for the solution to remain at 20C. 24, even 25C is fine.
> 
> The waterfalls help keep water temperature down.


Unfortunately, I do not have proper qualifications in hydroponics, so I can’t say anything intelligible until I try it myself!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 6, 2019)

If there are people from Portugal, please respond. I am very interested in this country now.

My son did not want to study at the University in Kharkov, because of the lack of prospects he would find a job. He left the university and entered the Institute of Technology in Portugal. He enrolled in Canada, but in Canada for the year to pay $ 20,000 + room and board. It turns out that in Portugal the same standard of living as in Ukraine actually, i.e. food and accommodation costs almost as much as ours! After graduation, he will easily find work in the European Union. In September, he goes to Portugal ......

It turns out that in Portugal one of the lowest crime rates in Europe ... it was surprisingly very much for me!


----------



## rob333 (Jun 6, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Yes, we also have such an abbreviation of two letters, only from Russian.
> 
> ЛС= личное сообщение
> 
> ...


haha been in australia for almost 18 years i have lost my russian slang and have got aussie words popping out sic is a term used here to say somthing is great or awesome


----------



## rob333 (Jun 6, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Здорова, Братан!
> Yes, I use a mixture of perlite and vermiculite. I add 15% perlite and 15% vermiculite in small seed pots. In large pots, I add 10% perlite 10% vermiculite.
> 
> 
> ...


извините, мой друг был долгое время, так как у меня есть тип русский на английской клавиатуре


----------



## Sedan (Jun 7, 2019)

rob333 said:


> haha been in australia for almost 18 years i have lost my russian slang and have got aussie words popping out sic is a term used here to say somthing is great or awesome


I remind you, as in Russian slang means somthing is great or awesome: "охуенно или охуительно" (adjective), the basis of "хуй" - the male sexual organ. Therefore, in Google translates as "fucking".



rob333 said:


> извините, мой друг был долгое время, так как у меня есть тип русский на английской клавиатуре


Bro, you probably forgot the spoken Russian in 18 years ... Incorrectly constructed sentence, I hardly understood the general meaning. We say not the keyboard type, but the Russian keyboard layout (раскладка). When you contact someone, be it "my friend" or by name, it is highlighted with commas from two sides, otherwise the meaning of the sentence may change.

in your case: your friend was for a long time somewhere ... and not: my friend, I was for a long time somewhere

PS I imagine how difficult it is for you to understand me sometimes when I also write in English.)))


----------



## Sedan (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Jun 7, 2019)

The night is short, the goal is far off;
How often you feel thirsty at night!
You go into the kitchen,
But the water here is bitter.
You can't sleep here,
And you don't want to live here.

Good morning, last of the heroes!
Good morning to you and your kind!
Good morning, last of the heroes,
Hello, last of the heroes!

You wanted to be alone, but the feeling soon passed;
You wanted to be alone, but could not be alone.
Your burden is light, but your arm is losing feeling,
And you greet the dawn playing 'The Fool'.

Good morning, last of the heroes!
Good morning to you and your kind!
Good morning, last of the heroes,
Hello, last of the heroes!

In the morning you try to get out of there fast;
The telephone call seems to give the command: "Charge!"
You're going to a place where you don't want to go;
You're going there, but there no-one's waiting for you!

Good morning, last of the heroes!
Good morning to you and your kind!
Good morning, last of the heroes,
Hello, last of the heroes!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 8, 2019)

LED OSRAM 37 watts from the outlet


----------



## Sedan (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Jun 15, 2019)

It turned out that there is not enough soil for the world record)))

   

even I was surprised here .. I could never imagine that in the world, with a power of 37 watts out of a socket, it is possible to grow such buds.

     

If we manage to grow the same buds there, it will be an incredible result. 

To be continued...


----------



## Sedan (Jun 19, 2019)

Group "Nautilus Pompilius" 1985

*Goodbye, America*

When all songs, which I don't even know,
will stop sounding,
In the tart air my last
paper steamer will scream once.

Goodbye, America, oh,
Where I have never been.
Goodbye forever,
Take the banjo,
Play me goodbye.

La-la-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la-la-la

Your grated jeans
become too small for me.
*We've been taught for so long time
To love your forbidden fruit.*

Goodbye, America, oh,
Where I will never be.
Will I hear the song,
Which I will remember forever ?

Goodbye, America, oh,
Where I will never be.
Hear my song,
which is like a funeral knell.






This is not propaganda - this is the underground Russian 1985

the meaning of this song is that when I was then ready to lick America’s heels, for its blessings, this guy understood everything clearly already then ... he didn’t believe Gorbachev !!!!

after the USSR, he was waiting for a miracle and quickly became disillusioned ... like me later ...

only he thought that both systems are bad, he was disappointed in both .. and for some reason I want ... as in the Beatles song ....)))))))))))))))))) who loves the Beatles, he knows what song I'm talking about))))


----------



## Sedan (Jun 19, 2019)

*I want to be with you*

I was trying to go from love
I was taking a sharp razor
And was cutting myself
I hid in vault, I cut
Leather belts
That was straped down my weak chest

I want to be with you
I want to be with you
I want to be with you so much
I want to be with you
And I'll be with you

I'm in room with a white shawl
With hope right
I'm in room with view of the fires
With belief in love

Your name is different for long time
Eyes
Lost their color forever
Drunk doctro said to me-
You aren't anymore,
A fireman gave me a certificate
That you home was burnt

But I want to be with you
I want to be with you
I want to be with you so much
I want to be with you
And I'll be with you

I'm in room with a white shawl
With hope right
I'm in room with view of the fires
With belief in love

I'm breaking a glass
Like a chocolote in hand.
I was cutting this fingers
Because they couldn't touch you
I was looking at that faces
And couldn't forgive them
Because they don't have you
But can live

But I want to be with you
I want to be with you
I want to be with you so much
I want to be with you
And I'll be with you

I'm in room with a white shawl
With hope right
I'm in room with view of the fires
With belief in love

I'm in room with a white shawl
With hope right
I'm in room with view of the fires
With belief in love


----------



## Sedan (Jun 19, 2019)

"We would drink water... keep warm in the house,
but they will not let the mores go there.
And no one will recognize us, but whoever knows will pass over at all... ..from my songs even Barack Obama turned black"

The song is called Liberated Django, based on Quentin Tarantino.)))

meaning-talan can not find a place for himself, he can only kill himself with drugs and alcohol .. and illegal actions ..


----------



## Sedan (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## ttystikk (Jun 22, 2019)

Looking good!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 23, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Looking good!


Not everything is so simple actually ... The temperature is 40 outside every day ... 30 in the apartment (in the shade) 30, yesterday morning there was 32 ... It’s impossible to sleep without an air conditioner, so I took it for myself. you understand that the temperature with the lamp on, even LED .. Yesterday you finally had to turn it off, leave it small on the light bulb, because it went away for 34 ...
PPM wife keeps as low as possible, but still two plants, which are near the aisle, on both sides, for some reason, the stigmas are pretty burnt, and these are different varieties ...
But in general, against the background of such a heat, more or less everything ...
Today, the first day has stretched clouds, maybe it will even rain!)))


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 23, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Not everything is so simple actually ... The temperature is 40 outside every day ... 30 in the apartment (in the shade) 30, yesterday morning there was 32 ... It’s impossible to sleep without an air conditioner, so I took it for myself. you understand that the temperature with the lamp on, even LED .. Yesterday you finally had to turn it off, leave it small on the light bulb, because it went away for 34 ...
> PPM wife keeps as low as possible, but still two plants, which are near the aisle, on both sides, for some reason, the stigmas are pretty burnt, and these are different varieties ...
> But in general, against the background of such a heat, more or less everything ...
> Today, the first day has stretched clouds, maybe it will even rain!)))


Try drawing air through wet towels. This will increase humidity and reduce temperature. Both should help your plants.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Jun 24, 2019)

sedan you have a great set up with your grow reps !!even old dog like me really likes to learn new tricks like yours .


----------



## Sedan (Jun 25, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Try drawing air through wet towels. This will increase humidity and reduce temperature. Both should help your plants.


Bro, here again the whole forces us to return to our sheep (you say so, I suppose, this is an international proverb) .. I do not have a tight installation, an exhaust fan of weak power, so I removed the dome, so these towels are like dead to give aspirin (you don’t say that, this is a Russian proverb) .. I already shoved bottles with ice into an influx pipe. Even a degree does not fall .. The humidifier also does not help ... Everything spreads throughout the room ...



oldsilvertip55 said:


> sedan you have a great set up with your grow reps !!even old dog like me really likes to learn new tricks like yours .


Thank you, colleague!

PS I noticed that people of the older generation understand me more here, in Russia this is not the case.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 25, 2019)

Wow just wow


----------



## Sedan (Jun 25, 2019)

These people smoked the burned ashes of Tupac .. I would also like that, but no one will smoke my ashes, he does not put in laughter, it loads to horror! In addition, my dust stinks of shit)))))


----------



## Sedan (Jun 25, 2019)

samtheman08 said:


> Wow just wow


Bro, welcome to the Esperanto club !!!

The United Kingdom is power! Russia could never butt on equal footing with England! England is a superpower, since the time of Victoria Queen! Respect!!! The worst and worst enemy for Russia, which in history was not so much!


But England managed to subjugate Napoleon only the second time))) .. after RUSSIA !!!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 25, 2019)

A small historical reference: Alaska was leased to the United States by Ekatirina the Great (Russian Queen), later Nikita Khrushchev (the Soviet leader) .. in the Russian custom of hospitality, presented Alaska to the United States free of charge I was drunk, (he was sorry about it in the morning)!!! like the Crimea in Ukraine .... If I were a screenwriter in Hollywood, I would draw an analogy and create a Hollywood blockbuster, how the Russians are trying to reclaim Alaska by law, and the Americans defend their property, like in Independence Day! Then maybe America will understand what has happened in Ukraine right now !!! Recently, I have already seen a similar Hollywood film, where Americans defend their property from England in a civil war, and in fact this is the property and homeland of the Indians. Who are the Americans and that they are defending on July 4, I did not understand !!! We would call it Maidan, you also have something like that .. confused already! )))

More precisely, I know this very well. The Templars gold stolen in Jerusalem was completely exported to the United States because that organization was prosecuted by the law of France. With this money, it was all organized clearly: because they were guiding all this process by these most greedy masons, who plundered the shrines! Therefore, they managed to defeat England .. carefully: thanks to the loot money! And so began the free life of America and its pseudo-democracy, essentially in the corner of these Templar robbers !!!

July 4 defended the stolen wealth !!! And what do you think, you can only call me the "Evil Empire"?

PS Lenin's Civil War was financed by the Germans, who then lost in the war with Russia.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Jun 26, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> T


Bro, especially for you, decided yesterday to cook chicken Kiev.

 

I love to cook in my free time and when there is something to cook from.))) At one time I was very used to the restaurant kitchen. When I had a business before the crisis, I visited the most expensive restaurants in my city. When I went bankrupt, I could no longer eat simple food .. I got used to it))) It was hard to wean! Therefore, I started cooking myself. But honestly, I ate Kiev cutlets a couple of times in my life, a long time ago ... And they are not Kiev at all, the filling with lemon was obviously stolen from the French ..))) It's like Hamburg in McDonalds.)))


----------



## Sedan (Jun 26, 2019)

My friend from the Caucasus.
1100 meters above sea level


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2019)

Sedan said:


> My friend from the Caucasus.
> 1100 meters above sea level
> 
> View attachment 4355668


I live at 1550m.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 28, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I live at 1550m.


I specifically showed it to you for comparison .. This is one of the highest points above sea level, in the former USSR, where people live.

Bro, here's another fact you haven't heard of before. I recently went to the trash at home and found this rarity.

 

The caption reads: The winner of the Socialist Competition 1973.

The inscription will probably seem strange to you .. What kind of competition is this?)))

But this is true: at each plant in the USSR at the end of each year, a special commission identified the best employee of any specialty. For this, at the annual general assembly of the plant, this medal and a money prize were awarded .. of course, the amount was a misery. So what I wanted to say: in the USSR, the work was turned into a sport where the cup is not important as a matter of fact, it is important that you won!))) I do not know whose medal is my father or mother. They both could get this medal. In the USSR, people worked like robots, not for what they liked so much ... to survive after the war with the Nazis. then it became a habit .. but my generation is no longer as strong as it used to be, my son is generally weak compared to me, his peers also, whatever muscles they have not pumped themselves ...

but if I look at Russian and American old people, then it becomes scary to me .. Russian old people of the same age as American ones seem to be 20 years older in appearance.
I still can not figure out what is better for humanity - peace and indifference to everything, like a yogi in the process of meditation, or hard work for the good of society for a penny, proud of his country ... Everything is bad, utopia !!!
Vysotsky, when he met Marina Vlady, she rolled him around the world in luxury, he came back and wrote a song:
"... everything is wrong guys in this world .."

Vysotsky had the same situation as Savely Kramorov, he was forbidden to act in films or to give concerts, but not for the fact that his uncle went to Israel, but because of his poems too deep that they opened people's eyes to the truth what happened then in our country. In fact, he turned all these communist slogans into a comedy film. Pulling out all the vices of society of those times. He did not need to write to Reagan, Vlady persuaded him to leave, for some reason he refused.
He just laughed down on them, even though he was a simple man, but no one could do anything with him, his people were very fond, to the extent that unrest would have started if they had acted badly .. the government was afraid of him .. Think about it, Bro, the CPSU was afraid of an ordinary person ... a drunkard and a drug addict in fact! He was taped at unlawful concerts and passed from hand to hand these tape recordings .. Vysotsky was banned, but from every window on the street his hoarse baritone sounded .. nothing they could do about it !!!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 4, 2019)

Time in life again is hard for me. From Portugal they demanded guarantees: either the son should have $ 50,000 on the bank card, or a guarantor who must provide documents, like in a bank, when receiving a loan, this is an extract of income for the last time, and the availability of a bank card is $ 50,000 and He vouched for my son. The trip was in jeopardy. My wife and I were worth the inhuman effort to beg her brother. And he just bought a new apartment in Moscow, and began to lie that he has no money on the card. I cursed everything: myself, for my helplessness, God, because he left me again, the American government, for creating chaos and the hardest crisis in my country, I cursed the government of Ukraine, which turned the country into banana republic and cruelly deceived the people of Ukraine ......... But God heard my prayers ... a relative took pity on us.)))) Now they are demanding an air ticket for September from Portugal, for some reason now ... In short speaking, from this moment on I became a hostage .. a slave to circumstances ... I need to go monthly 5 years, 600 euros per month for my son to study ...))))) ... I have already come to terms with this, that I have no future. All my future plans are ruined. .. But I calm myself that at least my son will have a future!!!

Americans ... guys .. I have nothing against ordinary people, they have nothing to do with it! I hate the greedy and merciless American government that completely deprived me of my future, and I am not in a hole to get out of. I apologize if you thought I offended one of you! It is not, in fact!

PS I do not complain and do not ask for alms, I state the fact, no more !!! Now I will come to my senses .. we will continue!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 4, 2019)

Recently, a workshop was held in Moscow by OSRAM, our representative was present there of course .. Sorry for the quality of the photos ..

          

And one more important fact: OSRAM is the only official company so far, where a separate line spells out the use of OSRAM diodes for hemp plants!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 8, 2019)

The work of my student from Russia. Perhaps this is the most capable of my student.

Microgrow LED OSRAM 37 watts.




  
Last defoliation and transfer to bloom.
 

Everything is done by him with his hands, except for the light.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 12, 2019)

I have enemies and competitors from Russia slipped phishing software ... I was shocked, I give a link to someone, and this someone clicks on it, immediately goes into my personal account .. Yesterday, half a day with the forum administrator eliminated the virus.
I just laugh, for all that, I help people with free advice and advice, live from hand to mouth .. And it turns out that someone is jealous of me.)))) I wake up with thoughts of suicide every day ... someone envies me !!!!)))))) Franz Kafka nervously smokes to the side riding a bucket.))))))), watching this horror !!! A good piece would come from Franz Kafka based on my life!)))))


----------



## Sedan (Jul 12, 2019)

The easiest way to cool seedlings in the heat,

we collect water in a container under the seedling pots

 

the main thing is that the clearance should be large so that the roots do not reach for water at night .... and that the fan should be directed both at the water and at the plants at the same time.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 20, 2019)

The work of another one of my capable student. 400 watt sodium, OSRAM plantastar.
This man for the first time in his life picked up a watering can. He saw my works on the Internet, was impressed, wrote to me, asked for help .. this is the result.)))


----------



## Sedan (Jul 22, 2019)

The frames of the film have long been erased ...
Why I was stubborn, to the fact that it crashes into the middle,
Splinter only, rain smears tire marks,
What will be the brush in the hands of the evil time
For dry tears and wrinkles.
What does the word loneliness mean, in the world not of persons, but of the back, when you ask them for help,
Spokes in wheels and winters, cold poverty and luxury at the same time.
My life is similar, he is also lonely,
Dangerous as a knife, unsociable, worthless, but for some reason loved by someone.
Do not you do not touch, neither him nor me
In the echoes of the day, only marijuana is my friend,
But not she, nor I, do not understand what the days are spent on.
Dead days, let them rain mourn
The landscape cannot always be gloomy
Why our courage is lost,
However, your contrived courage is not mine, ask what it means?
For me it's better to shine in a shack than live in a palace
In which they cry, the game is stingy, it is to collect bit by bit,
The memory is muddy, with the eyes of a corpse, to emphasize episodes scanty, and banal ...
It's hard to get out of here, but I hope that a close one will always help me,
At the turn of a hard day ...

For me, I am better, I did not feel anything,
When my loved one is happy with how I feel in my chest,
I see in his face sparks, fountains, splashes,
I read the thoughts, with a shriek of surprise,
Hope, there is no time, but where is the foundation,
We build a skyscraper in the sky ourselves,
I do not regret what happened, I will remember forever
My alarm does not burn, and does not sink,
I did not understand before, but now I saw
Killers do not need to learn how to carve meat,
Scary events scare in time periods
Recently there were stems, but trees grew
And the roots grew stronger
Breaking unnecessary desires, eclipse leaving the horizon,
123 kilometers of overcoming, pain and fear, only got drunk on the weekend ..
Closing my eyes for a moment, and here I am, again at home, so sleepy,
Tickling nostrils powder
Where is the family, in which each worthy to be a man?
We smiled when others were hurt,
Lead the way to the mountains, keeping the face worthily,
Leaving marks, on top,
On the basis of alien land, separated places of the world,
Hiding in my house, from what not knowing
In drowning thoughts, in a mystery melted,
And they started at the beginning, they beat their hearts,
In the sea, growling like wild,
On the way they were tearing everything ... it was embodied in the happiness of my passion,
I breathe this not in vain !!
Enough of the light of red, more light of clear, in my eyes passionate.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 23, 2019)

*Motherland*

God, for how many years have I been walking, and yet I haven't made a single step.
God, for how many days have I been looking for something that's always with me.
For how many years have I been chewing instead of bread on raw love
How many lives at my temple does a burnished steel shaft spit
The long-awaited vastness!

Black headlights in the neighboring yard,
Hatchways, handcuffs, a torn mouth.
How many times did my head rolled off the overflowing guillotine
And flew here, where is

Chorus 1:
Homeland.
I'm going home,
Let them shout it's ugly,
But we like it all the same,
So it's not a beauty,
So trustful to scum, but to us
Well, to us - tra-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la ...
Hey, boss!...

God, how much truth is there in the eyes of the government whores,
God, how much faith is there in the hands of the fired executioners.
Please, don't let them roll up their sleeves again
Please, don't let them roll up the sleeves
Of eventful nights.

Black headlights in the neighboring yard,
Hatchways, handcuffs, a torn mouth.
How many times did my head rolled off the overflowing guillotine
And flew here, where is

Chorus 2:
Homeland.
I'm going home,
Let them shout its ugly,
But we like it all the same,
So its not a beauty,
So trustful to scum, but to us
Well, to us - tra-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la ...
Hey, boss!...

From under black shirts bursts a red rooster,
From under kind czars marmalade pours into mouths,
This world could never have room for two:
Father was our god, and our devil.
1990


----------



## Sedan (Jul 25, 2019)

*Now I am forming fishing rods for my new cycle. Let me remind you that this time there will be 5 plants in the wheel 
 

therefore, the fishing rods should be extended upwards.

 

for the first time it happened to me that both of the twins survived both .. As a rule, I always had one dying .. the one that is small. I decided to leave it and comin on the bottom, in a horizontal stretch 

I also plan to make a retractable basket clearly under the size of the installation opening, and land two autos there so that in the process of a long vega it would not be so boring.)))

to be continued.....*


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2019)

Sedan said:


> I specifically showed it to you for comparison .. This is one of the highest points above sea level, in the former USSR, where people live.
> 
> Bro, here's another fact you haven't heard of before. I recently went to the trash at home and found this rarity.
> 
> ...


I would be proud to have such a medal and I would cherish it if it passed to me from an ancestor. Flags mean little to me anymore; they just show which Mafia of oligarchs are doing the killing.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2019)

Sedan said:


> The work of another one of my capable student. 400 watt sodium, OSRAM plantastar.
> This man for the first time in his life picked up a watering can. He saw my works on the Internet, was impressed, wrote to me, asked for help .. this is the result.)))
> 
> View attachment 4367496 View attachment 4367497


Don't you hate it when an amateur makes you look bad? Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2019)

Sedan said:


> *Now I am forming fishing rods for my new cycle. Let me remind you that this time there will be 5 plants in the wheel
> View attachment 4369565
> 
> therefore, the fishing rods should be extended upwards.
> ...


You must run your vegetative stage at the same time as your flowering stage so you don't waste time. This is very important so you can get more output.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 27, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I would be proud to have such a medal and I would cherish it if it passed to me from an ancestor. Flags mean little to me anymore; they just show which Mafia of oligarchs are doing the killing.


Yes, you are right completely, but still calmer, when one flag once and for all .. so calmer.)))) And when the flags change every five years, this reduces the bag)))) If one and the same mafia rules for a very long time, in any case, bring order sooner or later. Because it is a house and mafias too. I clearly understood this from our non-replaceable mayor. He has ruled the city for more than ten years ... three authorities have changed: first orange and Tymoshenko, then blue and white Yanukovych ... now Bendera with a swastika. Genady Kernes is still the mayor.)))) Kharkiv is now the cleanest and most comfortable city for living in Ukraine. Here is not only clean and beautiful, but also the best clothes are sold in stores .. In Kharkov, they dress more stylishly than in Kiev. The city has changed in ten years so that it is practically not recognizable. If you compare it with Amsterdam, then Amsterdam garbage dump. If it were not for the revolution and the crisis of the world, then we would live as well as in Europe now economically! This is all the merit of Kernes, because he is not only a gangster, but he is also an excellent manager.
Kernes has no education, in the USSR he worked as a worker in a factory. After the collapse of the USSR, he joined a gangster group, received a prison sentence, then went out, married the daughter of the Kiev prosecutor, went into politics. Nobody hides it, everyone knows about it as you do. But if you walk through the streets of Kharkov and ask people around, then nobody will tell you anything bad about Kernes. But in no case should he cross the road, then you will be found in the forest with a slit throat!



ttystikk said:


> You must run your vegetative stage at the same time as your flowering stage so you don't waste time. This is very important so you can get more output.


Yes, you're right, this is very important. I need to do a separate sealed box, just can not get it done, all the time there. But while auto installation, you can keep the seedlings 18/6. And when in the installation of photo fem bloom, then only 12/12 in the room mode ..

PS Yesterday I saw another post of yours .. now I don’t see))) I’m looking for and can’t find)))


----------



## Sedan (Jul 27, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Don't you hate it when an amateur makes you look bad?


How can I hate my brainchild, Bro?)) This is for me as my children)))


----------



## Sedan (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## jbcCT (Jul 30, 2019)

Sedan said:


> I have enemies and competitors from Russia slipped phishing software ... I was shocked, I give a link to someone, and this someone clicks on it, immediately goes into my personal account .. Yesterday, half a day with the forum administrator eliminated the virus.
> I just laugh, for all that, I help people with free advice and advice, live from hand to mouth .. And it turns out that someone is jealous of me.)))) I wake up with thoughts of suicide every day ... someone envies me !!!!)))))) Franz Kafka nervously smokes to the side riding a bucket.))))))), watching this horror !!! A good piece would come from Franz Kafka based on my life!)))))


I like you man. Your a wild guy. Your doing all sorts of stuff and growing bud vertically.

If your Russian or Ukrainian, wanted to let you know, don't listen to the news. Americans respect the Baltic. We should be friends with the Russians not enemies.

Keep doing your thing and telling your stories.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 30, 2019)

Sedan said:


> PS Yesterday I saw another post of yours .. now I don’t see))) I’m looking for and can’t find)))


The cowards running this website delete postings that ask questions they don't want to see the answers to.

Censorship is alive and well in our 'free' country.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 31, 2019)

jbcCT said:


> I like you man. Your a wild guy. Your doing all sorts of stuff and growing bud vertically.


Wild like Wild West or worse? Lol
Bro, everything is fine, just sometimes life makes you turn into a beast .. This happens, as a rule, when cornered. And nothing can be done about it is an animal instinct!
I am the same as you .. and you the same as I am - we are the people!



ttystikk said:


> The cowards running this website delete postings that ask questions they don't want to see the answers to.
> 
> Censorship is alive and well in our 'free' country.







... I thought that democracy ... that you can say anything, even walking naked on the street.)))))))

Bro, rejoice that you are so. In our forums, you can not write like that! This immediately turns into aggression, then not into a palemic, but a war ... I had very big problems in the Russian forums before, when I touched on such topics, they began to persecute me. So far, my authority has grown, now they only listen to me there .. seldom anybody shits ... And the administration does not delete my posts, she warns first. But this is in my specific case. For talking about politics according to the rules of Russian forums: ban without talking !! If relapse, then delete the account.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 31, 2019)

fishing rod

 

I make a grow bed in the opening, there will be two autos in the next cycle


----------



## Sedan (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 31, 2019)

*My Friend an Artist and a Poet*

My friend an artist and a poet on a rainy evening on glass
He painted my love and showed me a miracle on earth.
I was sitting quietly by the window and enjoyed the silence.
My love since then was always with me.

And the time flowed like water.
And I was always warm
When on a rainy afternoon I
Looked through window glass.
But year after year I met
In the eyes of my love sadness
A faint light of rainy boredom
And thus the color of love has changed

The color of my love has changed, the wondeful bright day has faded
A night shadow shelters my love
Chatter of cheerful colors, play of a magical fire
My love does not bring me joy anymore

Washed out the gentle tones
Vanished the height and depth
Their sharp lines are no more
This is a portrait of indiffirence
The love looks eyes to eyes,
But I am neither joyos nor angry
The earthly rest of colorless dreams
Is sharing its silence with me

And an inspired face will loose the kind features
My love will finally die in me
And drops of sad rain will stream down the glass
My love cries silently as it leaves.

And the rainbow of the days past
Will be covered by the dust of the years to come
And the memories about her
Will also loose color
A picture melts on the glass
There is no hope to save it
But how can I paint again
My love into a color of joy?

*But what if to break the glass...
And dive into a different world
Where lives an artist and a poet
Who paints the sunlight*


----------



## Sedan (Jul 31, 2019)

.....My wife is now in Kiev at the Portuguese Embassy, I took the documents .. My son is leaving .....



The lateness of the hour, the half of the first, 
Seven thousand over the earth, 
The hum of turbines, parts of a dream. 
Outside the window the clouds white 
Is the night, 
And above it flies the moon. 
The secret movement 
In the sky without end, 
See the reflection 
Your face... 
You're far away from me 
Behind a veil of another day, 
But even I 
Can't stop 
To fly across the ocean 
And, breaking the wing of the fog, 
Falling from the night sky 
Probably hug. 
Outside the window the sky is still darker 
Sleeps autopilot, 
Down there, probably rain. 
The night is long, but still long way 
How long is my flight 
In the places where you live. 
The secret movement 
In the sky without end, 
See the reflection 
Your face... 
You're far away from me 
Behind a veil of another day, 
But even I 
Can't stop 
To fly across the ocean 
And, breaking the wing of the fog, 
Falling from the night sky 
Probably hug. 
You're far away from me 
Behind a veil of another day, 
But even I 
Can't stop 
To fly across the ocean 
And, breaking the wing of the fog, 
Falling from the night sky 
Probably hug. 
You're far away from me 
Behind a veil of another day, 
But even I 
Can't stop 
To fly across the ocean 
And, breaking the wing of the fog, 
Falling from the night sky 
Probably hug.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 31, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> The cowards


Bro, tell them in your own way that I am Rudolf Abel and I also want OSCAR.)))) Let them not confess, but simply invest in us, so that the whole world would look and say, what a wonderful couple))) guy from Colorado and Russian bear weighing 65 kg ... you know how in Buchenwald .. it's me!)))). The CIA in the needs of National Security will provide us with one for two Batman's cloak .. and we will fly ...


----------



## Sedan (Jul 31, 2019)

real Mr Rudolf Abel

in the video, he tells how bacteriological weapons are produced in the USA .. he knows for sure .. believe me ...

Rudolf Abel rank is colonel of the KGB
it is he who leads the interrogation






Rudolf Ivanovich Abel
Whenever such people have in their hands such terrible means of mass extermination, the goal immediately arises, to reveal their intentions! end of quote ... it is not bombed with nuclear bombs; it is to reveal the whole world; do not confuse!





it is OSCAR .. maybe he looks like, but he is not Russian, that he refused to betray the country, in exchange for the death penalty .. he does not look like a Russian spy, no matter how hard Spielberg tried.






You watched this movie and you have a very good attitude towards this person. Why are Americans? he is from the KGB!

PS If he had betrayed the country, he would have received the Nobel Prize immediately .. He did not do this for some reason .. because he was a strong person and believed in the idea, and was not sold like a whore! for some reason he chose death .. I myself do not understand to the end what motivated him. did Stalin blackmail him?))) no, it's different !!! An American or a European does not understand this! That is why Russia defeated Hitler!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 3, 2019)

OSRAM and away China, with an unnatural red spectrum. The work of my student from the capital of Russia


----------



## Sedan (Aug 3, 2019)

This was sent to me from China: works under the lighting of Mars Hydro, as I said earlier, they want me to advertise on YouTube .. and stick to me obsessively ..

      

This is not an advertisement !!
I have not given them consent yet !!!


----------



## rob333 (Aug 3, 2019)

Sedan said:


> This was sent to me from China: works under the lighting of Mars Hydro, as I said earlier, they want me to advertise on YouTube .. and stick to me obsessively ..
> 
> View attachment 4373772 View attachment 4373773 View attachment 4373774 View attachment 4373775 View attachment 4373776 View attachment 4373777 View attachment 4373778
> 
> ...


sedan dont mars hydro fucked me hard on sales and advertising they sprayed my email all over there website as a contact


----------



## rob333 (Aug 3, 2019)

Sedan said:


> This was sent to me from China: works under the lighting of Mars Hydro, as I said earlier, they want me to advertise on YouTube .. and stick to me obsessively ..
> 
> View attachment 4373772 View attachment 4373773 View attachment 4373774 View attachment 4373775 View attachment 4373776 View attachment 4373777 View attachment 4373778
> 
> ...


idk why but leds just cant seem to make a market were i live we had maybe 4-6 shops all shut down now


----------



## Sedan (Aug 5, 2019)

rob333 said:


> sedan dont mars hydro fucked me hard on sales and advertising they sprayed my email all over there website as a contact


why did they do it, bro?
Although my email everyone knows, this is not a secret to anyone: 911 lol
[email protected]



rob333 said:


> idk why but leds just cant seem to make a market were i live we had maybe 4-6 shops all shut down now


Strange, but in the signature it says that you have stores

"..Worldwide shipping directly from manufacturer. 
Stock in USA,UK, EU,Canada,Australia,South Africa &China.."


----------



## Sedan (Aug 5, 2019)

37 watt Work of my student


----------



## Sedan (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## POLISHSTONER (Aug 6, 2019)

This dude is growing in chernobyl


----------



## Sedan (Aug 7, 2019)

POLISHSTONER said:


> This dude is growing in chernobyl







Yes, this is exactly the fourth reactor that exploded.))))

Recently shown a film on cable TV.





The atmosphere was very well conveyed. And the actors are well-chosen. Yuri is like a Ukrainian, although he speaks with an emphasis on Ukrainian. You can watch most of the film until the time of running around in the dark .. I don’t like horror films, for the most part they don’t make sense, they just scare monsters with unexpected appearances .. It's not art. Is it that Stephen King .. As a child, I read Stephen King .. I didn’t like him, too boring ...I liked Hitchcock better.
The accident at the Chernobyl station occurred in 1986. After watching that movie, I thought about it .. I never had a thought in my life to go to Pripyat. I was not even interested in this .. Somehow everything so beautifully wiped the government from history .. As if this had not happened. Only with the advent of the Internet with normal speed and YouTube, I saw that there was a whole abandoned city, and the Stalkers really live there. The game "Stalker" is not fiction .. Only the Stalkers are not looking for artifacts, but something valuable to sell. The police raided them in Pripyat ... With the collapse of the USSR and the advent of "capitalism", life became so miserable that people did not care about radiation ...


----------



## POLISHSTONER (Aug 7, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Yes, this is exactly the fourth reactor that exploded.))))
> 
> Recently shown a film on cable TV.
> 
> ...


This is great. Your plants are mutated, because of the nuclear reactor.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 7, 2019)

POLISHSTONER said:


> This is great. Your plants are mutated, because of the nuclear reactor.


There were rumors about hens the size of a pony and mushrooms, the size of a pumpkin in Pripyat, but I did not see and I do not know if this is true .. Even if it is true, then it was quickly destroyed, as in that film ...


----------



## POLISHSTONER (Aug 7, 2019)

Sedan said:


> There were rumors about hens the size of a pony and mushrooms, the size of a pumpkin in Pripyat, but I did not see and I do not know if this is true .. Even if it is true, then it was quickly destroyed, as in that film ...


Is it illegal to grow marijuana in your town? In which town do you live


----------



## Sedan (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Aug 8, 2019)

you can’t imagine how the Russians are laughing at how frightened the American government is from a single Russian military ship. They sent a whole flotilla .. and this is one ship)))






You didn’t even understand that it was a check .. the check showed .. that the American army is not ready to fight with the Russians ...
Note that not the Russians started it again !!!! Do you understand what I am talking about!? COLD WAR !!!
Personally, I’m scared to live because tomorrow a bear will come to his mind .. why should I be afraid? There is a war in Ukraine - people are dying, protecting Ukraine from the Russians, it is not clear why ... If the Russians wanted, they would crush Ukraine like a cockroach in two days !!! I’m afraid that their patience will burst and again the war will come to my house !!!

who is to blame for this ?! who will be responsible for this later ?! Are you Americans ?! Have you ever seen a war, except on TV or Vietnam is not enough for you ?! Why are you pursuing such a barbaric policy ?! so that later people who defend their homeland are called "Red Plague !!" Shame and shame on you- AMERICANS !!
RESPECT FOR ALL HONEST PEOPLE OF THE WHOLE WORLD, SEDAN

Don’t worry, the Russian propaganda has so far said that tired sailors wanted to relax and the ship just moored in Cuba to visit local attractions and relax on the Cuban beaches ...
do you know exactly how many nuclear warheads on that ship?))) don’t know?))) better not to know))))

if those tired sailors suddenly want to just perform a heroic feat, like in Stalingrad, how proud kamikaze .. and commit a suiside ... then for 19 miles all of Florida .. Chernobyl will seem like a firecracker!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 8, 2019)

if you don’t believe me, see the story .. how Russians surrender!
Also, the behavior of the United States .. and imaginary allies .. save the drowning heroes of Russian!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_cruiser_Varyag_(1899)

The stoicism of _Varyag_'s crew at Chemulpo has inspired the *Austrian poet Rudolf Greinz* to write a poem dedicated to Varyag. The Russian translation of this poem was put on music by A.S. Turischev. The result was the 1904 song that remains popular today:

(German original)
Auf Deck, Kameraden, all' auf Deck!
Heraus zur letzten Parade!
Der stolze Warjag ergibt sich nicht,
Wir brauchen keine Gnade!
Rudolf Greinz

(Russian poetic translation)
Наверх вы, товарищи, все по местам!
Последний парад наступает.
Врагу не сдается наш гордый “Варяг”,
Пощады никто не желает. 



_(translation)_
Get up you comrades, take your places,
The final parade is at hand.
Proud "Varyag" will not surrender to the enemy,
No one wants their mercy.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## POLISHSTONER (Aug 8, 2019)

Sedan said:


> you can’t imagine how the Russians are laughing at how frightened the American government is from a single Russian military ship. They sent a whole flotilla .. and this is one ship)))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am polish,18 years old so I have never seen a war. But most of my family was involved in the Warsaw uprisings during world war 2, because of this they were taken to concentration camps, including my father, who was just 1 year old. I understand you concern for war in Ukraine.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 8, 2019)

POLISHSTONER said:


> I am polish,18 years old so I have never seen a war. But most of my family was involved in the Warsaw uprisings during world war 2, because of this they were taken to concentration camps, including my father, who was just 1 year old. I understand you concern for war in Ukraine.


You are very young to understand everything! However, I take off my hat for what you write from the heart! Thank you, it warms! Not everything is lost, if there are such youths ... my son does not understand me, he ... 20 .. and you understand ...


----------



## Sedan (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Aug 9, 2019)

POLISHSTONER said:


> I am polish.


I traveled Poland far and wide in the late 80s and early 90s .. Whoever read, I told earlier how our football coach took advantage of diplomatic immunity))) smuggled in the club bus .. we were also allowed a little.)) You're still young, but ask your parents .. here are those ragged people in markets trading from the land- it was one of us ... only I was then .. 13-14 years old .. I looked homeless then probably?)))) But it was visually .. we did not wear expensive clothes to trade in the markets .. but when we arrived home .. I dressed better than anyone at home in school ...)))))))))) Girls ran after me))))))))))) I was European))) even school teachers envied me .... for the fact that I I dress (literally) "Like a Dandy" .. so it wasn’t accepted in Soviet schools, everyone dressed the same way .. I had a lot of problems because of this ...


----------



## POLISHSTONER (Aug 9, 2019)

Sedan said:


> I traveled Poland far and wide in the late 80s and early 90s .. Whoever read, I told earlier how our football coach took advantage of diplomatic immunity))) smuggled in the club bus .. we were also allowed a little.)) You're still young, but ask your parents .. here are those ragged people in markets trading from the land- it was one of us ... only I was then .. 13-14 years old .. I looked homeless then probably?)))) But it was visually .. we did not wear expensive clothes to trade in the markets .. but when we arrived home .. I dressed better than anyone at home in school ...)))))))))) Girls ran after me))))))))))) I was European))) even school teachers envied me .... for the fact that I I dress (literally) "Like a Dandy" .. so it wasn’t accepted in Soviet schools, everyone dressed the same way .. I had a lot of problems because of this ...


)))


----------



## Sedan (Aug 9, 2019)

POLISHSTONER said:


> )))


also, in addition to counterands, we traded with theft, in one market I stole Malvina jeans (ask your parents, they know this brand)))) ... as I remember, it was on my first trip .. I was very young.)) ) But I was so fascinated by the head of all this diversity ....)))))
at that time a woman buyer pointed me, she saw ... he chased after me ... although I was a high-level athlete, but I was 13)))) .. he caught up with me)) .. I was all cringed, he was huge as a terminator .... I was scared that he would start to beat me .. but he grabbed me, raised me in his arms and said ... let me remember ... "Russian Kurva" .... he took jeans and left .. That's it, my son, we lived before .. and what was happening in the Warsaw ghetto .. it's indescribably scary !!! Watch the Hollywood movie "The Pianist", there about your parents!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 9, 2019)

I wanted to convey how I was before perestroika and what after it .. Perestroika opened my eyes to the fact that Soviet eyes didn’t open .. it was greed, lust and pleasures ... when I was first released abroad, I was happy because I was a child and found out a new life, which then seemed beautiful to me ... I didn’t have enough money to buy it at 13, and I stole Malvin’s jeans ...


----------



## Sedan (Aug 9, 2019)

after that went thoughts ....


----------



## POLISHSTONER (Aug 9, 2019)

Sedan said:


> also, in addition to counterands, we traded with theft, in one market I stole Malvina jeans (ask your parents, they know this brand)))) ... as I remember, it was on my first trip .. I was very young.)) ) But I was so fascinated by the head of all this diversity ....)))))
> at that time a woman buyer pointed me, she saw ... he chased after me ... although I was a high-level athlete, but I was 13)))) .. he caught up with me)) .. I was all cringed, he was huge as a terminator .... I was scared that he would start to beat me .. but he grabbed me, raised me in his arms and said ... let me remember ... "Russian Kurva" .... he took jeans and left .. That's it, my son, we lived before .. and what was happening in the Warsaw ghetto .. it's indescribably scary !!! Watch the Hollywood movie "The Pianist", there about your parents!


Jeans became very popular after the fall of the soviet union, that is what I have heard. This was because they were unavialble during the soviet union.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 10, 2019)

*Chernobyl Fourth Reactor))))

"ZZLED". "SDU Pegas M"

Chapter 1

Plants have been on veg for some time in low light.
*

*
The technology I'm using right now is called "Fishing Rod"
*


 
*
The task of this technology is to make the plant reach a height of 1.8 m as soon as possible. To do this, I raise the lamp as high as possible, so that the plants stretch as high as possible. Then, when the height of the plants reaches the top of the grid in the installation, I immediately connect powerful light along the bottoms and the plant turns from a fishing rod into a dense forest in a week. Thus, I accelerate the growth of the plant up to the desired level ...

but it is not soon ..

in the meantime .. all the same set of mentally unstable arsonist ....
*

*
Perlite and vermiculite in 10% of the soil volume .. We carefully knead and mix everything by hand ...
*

*
We take our reusable pots for a second stress-free transplant
*

*
Finely break the foam so that the bottom is completely covered in one layer tightly.
*

*
Then we get our seedling pots for the primary stress-free transplant
*


 
*
We try on the level of what height the soil cushion needs to be poured.
*


----------



## Sedan (Aug 10, 2019)

*Then carefully remove the light-protective fabric from the pot for a stress-free transplant
*

*
We put the pot on a cushion of soil. Sprinkle with soil, periodically shaking.*



*Then spill thoroughly with water to flow from below.
*

*
 
*

*The second stress-free transplant will be carried out already in the installation when the plants have reached the height I need in a weak light .. Now a fluorescent lamp of 6.500 K for 125 watts is working.


To be continued...*


----------



## Sedan (Aug 10, 2019)

POLISHSTONER said:


> Jeans became very popular after the fall of the soviet union, that is what I have heard. This was because they were unavialble during the soviet union.


))))) There was a whole story with jeans! You probably won’t find it already, but there was an American guy in this thread. At that time he lived and worked in Germany on the border with the GDR. He said that Jeans was the best seller through smuggling. The European Socialist bloc simply went crazy from these jeans. Because it was very comfortable, fashionable and practical clothes ... In the USSR, mostly jeans were delivered by American and other merchant sailors. They dressed themselves in five pairs of jeans and went ashore in the port of the USSR, then sold them on the black market .. The margin was fantastic .. In the USA such jeans cost $ 10, in the USSR 100 rubles and more. For you to understand, one gram of gold cost 15 rubles then, if you translate, then that was 100 almost $ 100. If you buy gold in the USSR for 100 rubles and sell it in the USA without duty. And what is most interesting: the official dollar exchange rate at the Central Bank of the USSR was 70 kopecks (cent) - $ 1, and on the black market the dollar was worth 2.5 rubles - $ 1. Why so expensive? Because the Bank of the USSR did not sell dollars to ordinary citizens. Foreign exchange transactions were illegal. For illegal operations with currency on a large scale, the Criminal Code of the USSR punishment: the death penalty, through execution. It was very dangerous to engage in currency transactions then, only brave people decided on it. And in general, it was very dangerous to conduct any business privately, it was a priori illegal, for this also a prison and confiscation of property.


----------



## POLISHSTONER (Aug 10, 2019)

Sedan said:


> ))))) There was a whole story with jeans! You probably won’t find it already, but there was an American guy in this thread. At that time he lived and worked in Germany on the border with the GDR. He said that Jeans was the best seller through smuggling. The European Socialist bloc simply went crazy from these jeans. Because it was very comfortable, fashionable and practical clothes ... In the USSR, mostly jeans were delivered by American and other merchant sailors. They dressed themselves in five pairs of jeans and went ashore in the port of the USSR, then sold them on the black market .. The margin was fantastic .. In the USA such jeans cost $ 10, in the USSR 100 rubles and more. For you to understand, one gram of gold cost 15 rubles then, if you translate, then that was 100 almost $ 100. If you buy gold in the USSR for 100 rubles and sell it in the USA without duty. And what is most interesting: the official dollar exchange rate at the Central Bank of the USSR was 70 kopecks (cent) - $ 1, and on the black market the dollar was worth 2.5 rubles - $ 1. Why so expensive? Because the Bank of the USSR did not sell dollars to ordinary citizens. Foreign exchange transactions were illegal. For illegal operations with currency on a large scale, the Criminal Code of the USSR punishment: the death penalty, through execution. It was very dangerous to engage in currency transactions then, only brave people decided on it. And in general, it was very dangerous to conduct any business privately, it was a priori illegal, for this also a prison and confiscation of property.


I wear jeans all the time now. They are the best thing for both men and women, in most situations.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 10, 2019)

POLISHSTONER said:


> I wear jeans all the time now. They are the best thing for both men and women, in most situations.


)) we also talked about this then with this guy ...
not only me, but also my wife and my son .. all my friends, they only wear jeans.))))

Thanks to America for that! This is a unique clothing .. I can not imagine myself in ordinary life without jeans.)))) This has become a part of my life!
True, these models are narrowed to the bottom, as it’s fashionable now, I don’t like it ... I’m probably too old already.))) I love jeans classic ....


----------



## Sedan (Aug 11, 2019)

I was surprised today on YouTube ...)))) It turns out my video was watched by the performer of the song that I put under the video! The performer didn’t like that I took advantage of his song (I won’t listen to his music anymore). I hope Tupac doesn’t ban me from the coffin)))))))))))) The video was deleted)))) I already had two warnings ... on the third they delete the account on YouTube)))) It's funny to me))))






deleted because they think that I earn millions))))))))))) As Danko would say to Ridzik, fucking capitalism! I didn’t earn a penny with the video on YouTube !!!!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Aug 11, 2019)

I- Russian- I share all the secrets of the world record- I tell the whole world in details *for free *.... and these bastards, I’m sorry ... but they don’t like it .. *they fuck you

I am a poor Ukrainian .. what do you need !? I can give dirt under the nails - that's all I have !!! Bitches - choke on your billions !!!





*
give me these smelly managers of YouTube, they will understand what T 34 tanks of Kharkov production on Friedrich Strasse are ..


----------



## Sedan (Aug 13, 2019)

we were distracted however))) I’m always distracted by something .. but I just want to live and work, to the extent possible, bring joy to ordinary people .. The last thing I want to be is a beast)))
God be their judge .. these YouTube!))

The experiment continues .. We are going to the world record ..
I can tell you how .... for free))))))
OSRAM 37 Watt


----------



## Sedan (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Aug 13, 2019)

Do you understand what the true meaning is ???
when video views have grown to the point that you can already earn money on advertising, and when music is right, they can insert ads into the video without demand ... And when promoters have grown to the right point ... they decided to put ads .. and then oops .. the format is not suitable for advertising .. they deleted my video without asking me !!! They also didn’t ask .. But do I even want ads in my video !! ?? They decide for me ... while earning on me and millions like me .. is that fair ?!
I didn’t want any advertising in my video .. I wanted to show my work to my favorite music !!!! If there were fewer views, then this would not interest anyone !!!!! But the views are great ... they think that the music is to blame)))) Bitches !!!!!
My friends from YouTube make chic videos .. nobody watches them .. They ask me, what's the secret?! .. how much money I paid?))))) .. only the dirt under my nails is my whole secret .. .


----------



## rob333 (Aug 14, 2019)

Sedan said:


> why did they do it, bro?
> Although my email everyone knows, this is not a secret to anyone: 911 lol
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


heya sedan i was given them pics of grows many years ago for them to use as a mars grown plant .we can get leds via the net and so on but in store no we can not no1 wants to stock them


----------



## rob333 (Aug 14, 2019)

Sedan said:


> why did they do it, bro?
> Although my email everyone knows, this is not a secret to anyone: 911 lol
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


do u sell seeds ? do u post to oz ?


----------



## Sedan (Aug 15, 2019)

rob333 said:


> heya sedan i was given them pics of grows many years ago for them to use as a mars grown plant .we can get leds via the net and so on but in store no we can not no1 wants to stock them


Привіт, Друже! 

No, this time they require me to video on YouTube)))) They sent me a tent and a lamp for $ 500. I spoke Russian to the Chinese in English .. English .. I will not pay customs duty, which will be 100 euros .. I don’t need your lamp or tent for 100 euros, if I want, the Russians will send me all this for free .. I don’t I just want to deal with Russian businessmen, they are dishonorable !!! I want to do business with foreigners! But in the end, now the parcel is at customs, I receive a notification that I have to pay customs duty .... let the cunning Chinese take their junk back!



rob333 said:


> do u sell seeds ? do u post to oz ?


As for a dandy, a luxury car, watches and cufflinks, so for me)))) the store now without ads is a status thing for the most part.))) Only enthusiasts turn to me ... the store is unprofitable for me ....
but enthusiasts from around the world are turning


----------



## Sedan (Aug 15, 2019)

I already have many more than one million views on YouTube .. You will probably be extremely surprised, but 80% of views ..... from ..... USA)))))


----------



## Sedan (Aug 15, 2019)

and the store is in Russian)))) I thought that the Russians would watch .. so it was banned in Russia, only through the TOP ... need to be translated and remade ... and who will do it for free?))))) I have a lighting store ... the same garbage ... I can’t transfer the lamp abroad - I need a certificate .. And this is not only money, but also the communications needed by the government, otherwise you will be in the queue for years ...
On YouTube, most of the videos with "forbidden" music))) - music with rights)))) I did not know that they can delete, I knew that they can only put their ads .. Now I have three months to be afraid that someone else will not like it and will be deleted .. this will be the third warning .. this is account deletion.))) Only after three months will the two warnings be reset, which I already received .. If I knew that I would fall into such a trap !!! ! This is a stalemate, I don’t know what to do!
These are the things Americans and others.)))))))))


----------



## Sedan (Aug 15, 2019)

In each YouTube video, photos and videos were half tuned to the rhythm of the music .. transitions .. etc. Can you imagine how much this work of forty videos with "forbidden" music can be redone ?! only this is shocking me !!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 15, 2019)

*Сheerful wind*
Could you sing us a song, oh you cheerful wind?
Cheerful wind, cheerful wind
You've been to all the seas and mountains in the world
And you've heard all the songs ever

Sing us about wild mountains,
About deep seas' secrets
And birds' talks,
About wide open spaces,
About bold and great men

Refrain:
*Those who are used to fight for victory
Should join our song:
"The one who is merry will laugh
The one who is eager will win
The one who is seeking for something will find it!"*

Could you sing us a song, oh you cheerful wind?
Cheerful wind, cheerful wind
You've been to all the seas and mountains in the world
And you've heard all the songs ever

Sing us about thick forests,
About tracking wild animals
And rustling at night,
About steel muscles
And joys of victories

[Refrain]

Could you sing us a song, oh you cheerful wind?
Cheerful wind, cheerful wind
You've been to all the seas and mountains in the world
And you've heard all the songs ever

Sing us about glory and courage
About scientists, heroes, сhampions,
So that the heary would beat,
So that everyone would want
To catch up and overtake our fathers

[Refrain]

Could you sing us a song, oh you cheerful wind?
Cheerful wind, cheerful wind
You've been to all the seas and mountains in the world
And you've heard all the songs ever

Sing us a song that would include
All the spring songs of the Earth
So that trumpets would play,
So that the lips would join in the song,
So that the feet would walk faster


----------



## Sedan (Aug 16, 2019)

37 watt


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 17, 2019)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4378657 View attachment 4378658 View attachment 4378659 View attachment 4378660 View attachment 4378661 View attachment 4378662 View attachment 4378663 View attachment 4378664 View attachment 4378665 View attachment 4378666


Very nice!

How much for grams of that in your town?


----------



## Sedan (Aug 17, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> How much for grams of that in your town?


Wholesale price $ 6 - 1gram; retail 10 $ - 1 gram.
In Kiev, the price is higher, in Moscow even higher.

In general, Moscow, in terms of living standards, can be compared with New York; the price for real estate is the same. Food prices are the highest in Russia.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 17, 2019)

This time a little more than 3 months - 300 watts - 500 grams (The largest 78 grams, the smallest 40 grams - 10 pcs.). Enough attention, the doorway is empty, there would be a couple of autos would fit.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 17, 2019)

So those who said that the installation was only for a long veggie made a mistake .. Everything is the same: 3 months - 500 grams; 9 months - 2 kg. Only if there is a cycle for 3 months, then it is three times in 9 months to experience smelly and capricious flowering, so I prefer once -10 months !!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 17, 2019)

Sedan said:


> So those who said that the installation was only for a long veggie made a mistake .. Everything is the same: 3 months - 500 grams; 9 months - 2 kg. Only if there is a cycle for 3 months, then it is three times in 9 months to experience smelly and capricious flowering, so I prefer once -10 months !!


You really need to rotate your crops.

You should move only bloom ready plants into your vertical system so you don't waste your time growing small plants in there with too many wasted Watts lighting too much empty space.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 17, 2019)

I sent you email. Let me know if you received it.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 17, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I sent you email. Let me know if you received it.


I not only received, but also answered already!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 17, 2019)

the last video in YouTube .. the changed music of the great Russian poet and musician V. Tsoi ... I hope they will not ban me for this))))

A strange fairy tale .. right?))))))

*Fairy tale*

Again begins a new day
Again morning as a searchlight hits from the window
And the phone is silent: it's off
Again there's no Sun in the sky
Again there's a battle, every man for himself
And it seems to me, the Sun
is no more than a dream

On the window screen
A fairy tale with an unhappy ending
A strange fairy tale

And the rain thumps like a machine gun
And on the streets, Autumn comes
And the wall of bricks and clouds stands strong
And the trees fell ill with the plague
Fell sick in the Spring
And the leaves will fall from the palm of the hand
Waving to us from above

On the window screen
A fairy tale with an unhappy ending
A strange fairy tale

And then she'll (death) come
Get ready - she'll say - let's go
Give your body to the Earth
Well, this body is not entirely finished
Well, this body was not given love
A strange affair...

On the window screen
A fairy tale with an unhappy ending
A strange fairy tale


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 18, 2019)

Sedan said:


> I not only received, but also answered already!


Very strange. It never came. If you simply replied it would have come back to the same email.

Try again, perhaps?


----------



## Sedan (Aug 18, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Very strange. It never came. If you simply replied it would have come back to the same email.
> 
> Try again, perhaps?


Bro, I'll duplicate ... really weird ...


----------



## Sedan (Aug 18, 2019)

Duplicated .. look! It can’t be that it doesn’t reach ..
If you don’t get it, I will write you from another address ...


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 18, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Duplicated .. look! It can’t be that it doesn’t reach ..
> If you don’t get it, I will write you from another address ...


It seems you will have to try that.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 18, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> It seems you will have to try that.


ОК


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 18, 2019)

Sedan said:


> ОК


Send me a private message here


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Aug 22, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Send me a private message here


sedan no updates lately, how are things with the silo?


----------



## Sedan (Aug 22, 2019)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> sedan no updates lately, how are things with the silo?


I’m here)))) I allowed myself a small break .. Because nothing interesting has happened so far ... Fishing rods are growing outside the installation under a 125-watt fluorescent lamp. Installation is turned off, even the exhaust fan does not work. At night, an unusual silence in the apartment.)) For a long time it was not so quiet.))


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Aug 23, 2019)

Sedan said:


> I’m here)))) I allowed myself a small break .. Because nothing interesting has happened so far ... Fishing rods are growing outside the installation under a 125-watt fluorescent lamp. Installation is turned off, even the exhaust fan does not work. At night, an unusual silence in the apartment.)) For a long time it was not so quiet.))


yes i know how things go! I use grandpas corn knife to cut males this time of year. For me it is time to cull unwanted.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 23, 2019)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> yes i know how things go! I use grandpas corn knife to cut males this time of year. For me it is time to cull unwanted.


Bro, you won’t believe me .. I’m a very thin person, albeit a wild bear))) .. I remember in my early childhood, my father set mousetraps in a country house .. one mouse got caught in a mousetrap .. my father is an ardent hunter, he got from small-bore rifle in the eye with a sparrow from 15 meters offhand before my eyes .. he always stuck a weapon in my hands ... he had a whole arsenal ... So, my father gives me a mousetrap with a live mouse .. I was three or four years old . and he says, this is an enemy, go destroy him .. Of course, I gladly ran with a mousetrap, put a mousetrap in a bucket of water ... I saw the mouse dying .. it was indescribable, especially her eyes .. I’m for life sank her eyes ... I began to have a tantrum then .. I was sorry for the mouse that gnawed the whole house and stank terribly.)))
I never cut anyone and I can’t cut to make me take up arms, I only need to be driven to the limit of insane .... and more .. I used to love fishing .. now, over the years I can’t ... I don’t I can look into the eyes of that fish ... although I can’t eat it without meat ... I’m such a Russian bear .. if I kill, then with the wrong hands ...)) My son is a vegetarian.)))


----------



## Sedan (Aug 23, 2019)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> sedan no updates lately


no - this music has been with me for ages .. as the song says


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 3, 2019)

Sometimes quiet is good.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 3, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Sometimes quiet is good.


It’s like Remarque “On the Western Front Without Change”)))

I have news from the East, more precisely from East Asia. After two weeks spent at customs, a parcel from China came to me .. a Christmas present))) This means that they paid the customs duty, contrary to the rules ..
  
 
Now I’m preparing a place in the room under the tent .. more precisely, I have already prepared ... It remains to do the cleaning, because I moved the furniture, everything is littered with trash ... I will not show now)))


----------



## Sedan (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## ttystikk (Sep 3, 2019)

Sedan said:


> It’s like Remarque “On the Western Front Without Change”)))
> 
> I have news from the East, more precisely from East Asia. After two weeks spent at customs, a parcel from China came to me .. a Christmas present))) This means that they paid the customs duty, contrary to the rules ..
> View attachment 4388935 View attachment 4388936
> ...


That's 'All Quiet in the Western Front'. Sometimes the translation isn't perfect.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 3, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> That's 'All Quiet in the Western Front'. Sometimes the translation isn't perfect.







I translated through google from Russian. I did not read Remarque in English, unfortunately.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 3, 2019)

Sedan said:


> I translated through google from Russian. I did not read Remarque in English, unfortunately.


No need to apologise! I haven't read the book or seen the movie. I'm told it's good lol


----------



## Sedan (Sep 10, 2019)

I am engaged in the device of grow-up and SDU (stationary drainage system) into the tent.

 

This time I will try not Scrog, but Silo Grow Method in the horizontal plane. This is the same grid, but a little different. I believe that it is much neater and more convenient when the grid is not installed on top of the plant, but under, then the branches are attached with elastic bands to the grid .. I have already used this technology many times, but not myself - I teach my students that way ..
Later I will show you how it looks in practice ..


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Sep 10, 2019)

Sedan said:


> I am engaged in the device of grow-up and SDU (stationary drainage system) into the tent.
> 
> View attachment 4392232
> 
> ...


One thing i like about your grows Sedan , you keep trying to improve on them ! Me i still work outside in the worst ground in this edge of the country sand ,swamp it takes a Lot of shovel work to build a 3 foot mound in low wet ground .so to learn more i think its time to pull up a seat and watch!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 10, 2019)

Sedan said:


> I am engaged in the device of grow-up and SDU (stationary drainage system) into the tent.
> 
> View attachment 4392232
> 
> ...


I look forward to seeing your innovations at work.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 12, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I look forward to seeing your innovations at work.


Production of the Grow bed and SDU (stationary drainage installation)

for the tent Mars Hydro with dimensions 1m X 1m.

Table dimensions: 0.8m X 0.8m. Height 0.8m.
The volume of the basket in the grow bed: 0.6m X 0.6m X 0.3m
Materials:
timber, board.
fasteners: steel corners, tin brackets for drywall constructions, 20 mm screws.
Basket: 2mm thick galvanized wire mesh
Pallet: cellular polycarbonate.
Matte white paint.

The cost of all materials: $ 18

 

I intentionally made the table larger than the basket so that the basket was deeper and water did not spill over the edge of the pallet.
 

Also, the second belt, connected by steel corners, the inner gives structural rigidity

 

the lower side jumpers are made slightly inclined forward, in order to mount a pallet with a slope on them.

 

A pallet is a piece of polycarbonate that fits with slots for legs

 

and bends down a bit to create a kind of gutter.
 

The basket for the grow bed is secured by a canopy to the tin brackets.

 

water flows down the gutter at one point.
 

There is nothing to be wise - you can’t imagine any easier!


----------



## Sedan (Sep 12, 2019)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> One thing i like about your grows Sedan , you keep trying to improve on them ! Me i still work outside in the worst ground in this edge of the country sand ,swamp it takes a Lot of shovel work to build a 3 foot mound in low wet ground .so to learn more i think its time to pull up a seat and watch!


Hi bro!
Thank you for your kind words!
I’m a builder myself and I know that working with a shovel is very difficult, even on ordinary ground. They say: those who work with a shovel have a hand trap.
Such work is paid very high, because it is very difficult and not everyone will undertake such work.
I understand you completely!


----------



## Sedan (Sep 13, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I look forward to seeing your innovations at work.


))))Just do not laugh, this is a trial attempt.
How do you like my son's english? What needs to be corrected?


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 13, 2019)

Sedan said:


> ))))Just do not laugh, this is a trial attempt.
> How do you like my son's english? What needs to be corrected?


Sounds good.

Irony;
NEW MARS HYDRO 
model 2,000,000,000!
(Actual wattage draw, 7 Watts) lol

Does your cat water, fertilise or trim the plants? Mine did all three!


----------



## Cx2H (Sep 13, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Production of the Grow bed and SDU (stationary drainage installation)
> 
> for the tent Mars Hydro with dimensions 1m X 1m.
> 
> ...


Pretty crafty. I enjoy watching people design and build. Good luck


----------



## Sedan (Sep 13, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> (Actual wattage draw, 7 Watts) lol


)))) Bro I advertise, do not disgrace my gray balls))))) .... so the Russians say.
I remember this episode in the movie Back to the Future, where a doctor from 1955 inspects a car from 1985, and says: No wonder the part broke down .. it was made in Japan.
Now the same situation is being drawn .. only recently rice was grown knee-deep in water, the USSR transferred humanitarian aid to them, and already half the world under the control of China. Very similar in character to the Russians.
And at the same time, this is the oldest state .. their culture is ancient European for thousands of years. From this symbiosis, a state has emerged that will still show everything .. like Khrushchev in the Caribbean)))
As for Mars Hydro, it is slightly inferior to OSRAM.)))



Cx2H said:


> Pretty crafty. I enjoy watching people design and build. Good luck


Glad to welcome you, comrade!
where are you from? if not a secret.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 13, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Does your cat water, fertilise or trim the plants?


))) guards))


----------



## Sedan (Sep 17, 2019)

original


----------



## Sedan (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Sep 22, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> .....


Bro, how are you?

I apologize that I have been preparing to answer you for so long. In fact, this is not my fault.
As I recently learned, the Portuguese have such a characteristic feature: they are dysfunctional and this is considered completely normal. A delay of 30-40 minutes for a meeting is permissible for them. For example, we have not been waiting for so long.
They can’t finish the paperwork at the embassy in any way .. it has already stretched for almost six months. We called Portugal: they say that it’s okay that he doesn’t have time to start and will linger a bit ... It’s clear that for them it’s in the order of things — a delay. But if he is late, he will already come to the formed team as a newcomer .. This will make it difficult to establish relationships in the team .. Time goes on .. they pull ... The tension in my family is growing .. everything is on the nerves .. That's why for some reason I always ... especially when I think of something meaningful .. all the time some unknown force begins to pull me back .. If I believed in the devil, I would think that it was him))) But in this case , the devil is unlikely to live in the Portuguese Embassy in Kiev. Most likely he sits in the government building of Ukraine smokes a Cuban cigar and mocks us.)))


----------



## Sedan (Sep 22, 2019)

I will not translate this song, it is very long and metaphorical .. I will translate several theses:
In order to rejoice, we need to guess
In order to tell the truth, we need to make excuses ...
I hate these norms - the laws are wild. The moral of man is resold many times. Stop! Stop! Where are you in a hurry? It's like: don't you go to heaven until you die here? end quote


----------



## Sedan (Sep 22, 2019)

But .... you do not know Russian well)))
Work continues!!!!!
 

Though you beat me with a log or burn with fire, I will never back down!
Russians do not give up !!!!





РS Fishing rods grow in Pegasus, but there is nothing interesting there yet ..


----------



## Sedan (Sep 22, 2019)

I will show of course ....)))) I have nothing to be ashamed of))))


----------



## Sedan (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Sedan (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## rob333 (Sep 28, 2019)

Sedan said:


>


looking good mate but most people i no have had nothing but issues with mars also


----------



## Sedan (Sep 29, 2019)

rob333 said:


> looking good mate but most people i no have had nothing but issues with mars also


Bro, I told you what kind of light I prefer)))) And what kind of light I advise you! There is no better LED lighting for efficiency so far in nature)))





And there I develop more technology than advertise light .. I know that with this light I will have problems on flowering ... definitely! But still, I want to try such a light on my own experience .. then I’ll tell you exactly what I think about it.


----------



## rob333 (Sep 29, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I told you what kind of light I prefer)))) And what kind of light I advise you! There is no better LED lighting for efficiency so far in nature)))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mars is quite bad they are china built also they are grabbing boards from the same place were the company i get from get there boards also they a very rude to deal with 2nd i had a mate dieing from cancer about 3 months ago he had asked for a sample light thru them and they offered him get this a 2 dollar discount


----------



## rob333 (Sep 29, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I told you what kind of light I prefer)))) And what kind of light I advise you! There is no better LED lighting for efficiency so far in nature)))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try solskin sedan i think u will not turn back after running a grow with these lights


----------



## Sedan (Sep 30, 2019)

rob333 said:


> mars is quite bad they are china built also they are grabbing boards from the same place were the company i get from get there boards also they a very rude to deal with 2nd i had a mate dieing from cancer about 3 months ago he had asked for a sample light thru them and they offered him get this a 2 dollar discount


Yes it is. They explained this to me so that they have a very low margin and their strategy is the amount. They gave me a big discount, of course, but still very little.)) As I did not argue with them, trying to get another 10%, they did not agree .. Well, this is for those lamps that I will help them sell through YouTube.
I got this lamp absolutely free ... but as the Russians say: "superfluous when the teeth are checked for a gift horse.")))



rob333 said:


> try solskin sedan i think u will not turn back after running a grow with these lights


I can’t understand what it is .. give a link please!


----------



## Sedan (Sep 30, 2019)

Look, you will be interested.)))

This is the statistics of views on YouTube of one of the videos.
 
I counted 30 states that looked. Colorado is not very. (((


----------



## Sedan (Oct 2, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> ..


You are here, bro!


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Oct 2, 2019)

after looking at the view chart it looks like the kentucky hill billys didnt even show up in the numbers


----------



## Sedan (Oct 2, 2019)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> after looking at the view chart it looks like the kentucky hill billys didnt even show up in the numbers


----------



## Sedan (Oct 2, 2019)

There are also many more countries ... I only heard about some from the novels of Jules Verne that I read in childhood.)))

This is what I am really rich)))) I have so much money to make this journey, like Lord Glenervan on Duncan)))))))


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 4, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Yes it is. They explained this to me so that they have a very low margin and their strategy is the amount. They gave me a big discount, of course, but still very little.)) As I did not argue with them, trying to get another 10%, they did not agree .. Well, this is for those lamps that I will help them sell through YouTube.
> I got this lamp absolutely free ... but as the Russians say: "superfluous when the teeth are checked for a gift horse.")))
> 
> 
> ...


Hello mate, I think they will Veg very very well but u might be disappointing with the denseness of the flowers that you are used to. Give it a run though and see what you find.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 4, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> Hello mate, I think they will Veg very very well but u might be disappointing with the denseness of the flowers that you are used to. Give it a run though and see what you find.


Здорова, Братан!

the owners of Mars Hydro are already writing to me from all over the world. In Russia, there are also many Mars Hydro. The main complaint is that it gets very hot. They didn’t want to make Carlson, but a copy of a high-quality lamp, we got Chinese Rolex .. on batteries only.)))) Karlsons. I can send this lamp for analysis to specialists to make sure of this, but this is not required - this is so visible without instruments! definitely needs to be added to Mars Hydro, otherwise the tent turns into Turkish baths.))) .. or use it at half the capacity .. By the way it heats up, it is possible to judge the performance of the diodes, namely the efficiency = 20%. They wrote 2.4 moles PPF .. it's at least four times false ... at least ..

What will be the result for me - time will tell.


----------



## gr865 (Oct 4, 2019)

Question:
Can you remove the drivers for LED's or Cob's and move them out of the grow area?
I run 315W CMH and have the ballast out of the tent and the tent run's much cooler. I have run an old CLW 400S LED in the tent and the temp is very prohibitive,


----------



## Sedan (Oct 8, 2019)

gr865 said:


> Question:
> Can you remove the drivers for LED's or Cob's and move them out of the grow area?
> I run 315W CMH and have the ballast out of the tent and the tent run's much cooler. I have run an old CLW 400S LED in the tent and the temp is very prohibitive,


Yes, this is a good offer! There, only two wires must be lengthened. There really is such a body ... I'm afraid that I will start to unwind, it will fall apart)))

PS I always, when I used sodium lamps, took out the throttle from the lamp and carried out outside the box ...


----------



## Sedan (Oct 8, 2019)

Finally)))


----------



## Sedan (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Oct 17, 2019)

well one thing about it at least some people are still willing to learn!


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 18, 2019)

Just looked this NPK guy's video will find something useful on growing.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 18, 2019)

This channel most video talkig about how to grow mmj , fyi


----------



## Sedan (Oct 18, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> This channel most video talkig about how to grow mmj , fyi


Bro, it seems to me that my friend would have taught better than on that channel.))) Can't you find?)))








oldsilvertip55 said:


> well one thing about it at least some people are still willing to learn!


If you are about my son, then he has no choice. There is no future in Ukraine for another ten years! At least I do not see improvements over the past few years.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Oct 18, 2019)

sedan i did not mean anything to slight your son! i spoke about myself andother people who enjoy your insite with your grow skills under adverse conditions.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 19, 2019)

Hey guys weekend fun all, have a blessing day ! 

BTW,good guys how long have u had to wait for flowers to start, this is 15days on 12/12 under my ts1000 lamp and I feel it should be further along than this ? Any suggestions


----------



## Sedan (Oct 19, 2019)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> sedan i did not mean anything to slight your son! i spoke about myself andother people who enjoy your insite with your grow skills under adverse conditions.


This is all the language barrier, Bro)))

Thanks for the kind words!


Grow for fun only said:


> Hey guys weekend fun all, have a blessing day !
> 
> BTW,good guys how long have u had to wait for flowers to start, this is 15days on 12/12 under my ts1000 lamp and I feel it should be further along than this ? Any suggestions


Hello!

I see you have something more sativa. Sativa lasts a little longer before the pre-color. 3-4 weeks from the transfer 12/12, until the appearance of the so-called "dandelions". Then the feeding scheme needs to be rebuilt, but for now, feed the way you fed on the vega.

Bro, show in a normal light. Is there a problem on the leaves or it seems to me?


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 21, 2019)

Thank ya bro for kindly put in, yes it is sativa there, i do take your advice. 

Some guys also tell me it usually takes about 14-21 days to notice accelerating flowering after cutting the light cycle to 12-12. I'd just make sure the temp, humidity and there's no light leaking into their dark period and wait. so i will take a look at it if there is any changes after rebuild the feeding scheme. 

And think it seems to yours .


----------



## gr865 (Oct 21, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Hey guys weekend fun all, have a blessing day !
> 
> BTW,good guys how long have u had to wait for flowers to start, this is 15days on 12/12 under my ts1000 lamp and I feel it should be further along than this ? Any suggestions


What is the true wattage of your lamp. Most LED's are not as powerful as the box says it is. True wattage is what you should be looking at.
I agree with Sedan, Sativa's take a bit longer to show.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## ttystikk (Oct 27, 2019)

Looks like you're making progress, tovarish


----------



## Sedan (Oct 27, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Looks like you're making progress, tovarish


)))) Здорова, Братан!

Glad to welcome you!
no way my hands reach our joint project .... Now my life has turned into .... Roller coaster (we call it American
slides) ... a very high speed of life with ups and downs, but only forward))) We will definitely return to our project, I consider it very promising!

The son is already in Portugal. Lives with three black Portuguese students. Each room has separate rooms, a common kitchen. It is very cold there at night and there is no central heating. An electric heater is very expensive. This is a minus, because winter is ahead, and in those parts snow often falls in winter. This is the north of Portugal. The son, of course, got a cold the very first night. He was very surprised at how his Portuguese neighbors accepted him. They brought him tea and prepared food for him. I did not expect the Portuguese to be mentally so welcoming.

He was given a residence permit, he can get a job officially. The training schedule is very weak ... a lot of free time. He liked Portugal, he says that it’s better than in our hell)))), he doesn’t want to return, and this is the most important thing. I was very worried that he could not stand it far from home. And now he is becoming more and more self-confident becoming there.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 27, 2019)

Another feature: the Portuguese eat too much. My son cannot eat even half a serving in the dining room. He says that it’s all only an elephant can eat.))) My son’s height is almost 2 meters.


----------



## rob333 (Oct 27, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Just looked this NPK guy's video will find something useful on growing.


whats wrong with this dudes voice ??


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 27, 2019)

rob333 said:


> whats wrong with this dudes voice ??


He's a rich noob invested in medical for commercial purposes. I stopped following him when he said his Durban cut is a "pure sativa" but it's always done at 10 weeks and when he was giving people unrealistic advice on temps and humidity. He apparently put a lot of time, money, and effort into getting RH 5% lower in the dark period than with the lights on and told his followers that this is "vitally important if you want good buds". Meh.... dude is a subpar grower pushing hydro nutes and giving bad advice.


----------



## rob333 (Oct 27, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> He's a rich noob invested in medical for commercial purposes. I stopped following him when he said his Durban cut is a "pure sativa" but it's always done at 10 weeks and when he was giving people unrealistic advice on temps and humidity. He apparently put a lot of time, money, and effort into getting RH 5% lower in the dark period than with the lights on and told his followers that this is "vitally important if you want good buds". Meh.... dude is a subpar grower pushing hydro nutes and giving bad advice.


yea i seen i watched his vid and at 5 weeks his buds are garbage


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 28, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Bro, it seems to me that my friend would have taught better than on that channel.))) Can't you find?)))
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry man, I may didnt find the perfect one , but i'll try to share something useful in future time . All happy Halloween!!
open the marstent door see my younger bro in an Evil wolf mask .lol


----------



## Sedan (Oct 28, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> He's a rich noob invested in medical for commercial purposes. I stopped following him when he said his Durban cut is a "pure sativa" but it's always done at 10 weeks and when he was giving people unrealistic advice on temps and humidity. He apparently put a lot of time, money, and effort into getting RH 5% lower in the dark period than with the lights on and told his followers that this is "vitally important if you want good buds". Meh.... dude is a subpar grower pushing hydro nutes and giving bad advice.


We also have a lot of people who have money for video, for channel promotion, etc. .. but they do not have practical knowledge, experienced people see this, and newcomers look more at show-offs and a bright candy wrapper, inside of which shit, they believe in it.



rob333 said:


> yea i seen i watched his vid and at 5 weeks his buds are garbage


Here is 37 watts, You won’t see this with that guy.)))





Grow for fun only said:


> Sorry man, I may didnt find the perfect one , but i'll try to share something useful in future time . All happy Halloween!!
> open the marstent door see my younger bro in an Evil wolf mask .lol


Sorry for the harshness, bro!

We don’t celebrate Halloween, unfortunately. But this date is very significant for me, I have a birthday on Halloween)))))


----------



## Grow for fun only (Oct 29, 2019)

Sedan said:


> We also have a lot of people who have money for video, for channel promotion, etc. .. but they do not have practical knowledge, experienced people see this, and newcomers look more at show-offs and a bright candy wrapper, inside of which shit, they believe in it.
> 
> 
> Here is 37 watts, You won’t see this with that guy.)))
> ...


That's great to know your birthday in Halloween, so my best wishes to you , happy birth then and enjoy the wonderful date .


----------



## Sedan (Oct 29, 2019)

=)))) Спасибо тебе, Братан!!!!!


----------



## Sedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 22, 2019)

Great info in this video .


----------



## Kassiopeija (Nov 22, 2019)

Sedan said:


>





Grow for fun only said:


> Great info in this video .


Indeed! In video the look into Sedan's silo approach is even more awesome. Its a single lake of colas and buds


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2019)

Kassiopeija said:


> Indeed! In video the look into Sedan's silo approach is even more awesome. Its a single lake of colas and buds


He originally got the idea from me. He did very well with it.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 26, 2019)

Thank you guys for your kind words!

In fact, I would not grow it now by the horizontal method, if not for this lamp.

I don’t write here for a very long time because the routine dragged me on. And in such cases, as a rule, a creative crisis ensues. I can do the work clearly, but there is no muse, it’s empty inside ...
I really hope that this is temporary and everything will return back, as any creative person has such moments in life.


----------



## gr865 (Nov 26, 2019)

@Sedan,
What are the laws for cannabis in the Ukraine?


----------



## Sedan (Nov 26, 2019)

gr865 said:


> @Sedan,
> What are the laws for cannabis in the Ukraine?


prison from 2.5 years, or from $ 2000 (bribe), depends on the volume.

2.5 - this is for storage and use, for sale more, according to our laws, even if treated, then this distribution is equivalent to selling. For the cultivation of several bushes, the administrative fine is small, but it's all empty, if they find a garden, they will throw their dry one and extort money. Our lawyers serve exclusively as a link between the judge and the defendant in order to agree on a bribe. According to the law, nothing is done in our country, even if you’re right, but don’t give the money, they will give you the maximum under the article so as not to set a precedent and that everyone will pay !! Hit, then pay or sit in jail! We do not have a law, we have a law; it is a police lawlessness.


----------



## gr865 (Nov 26, 2019)

Here it is all state dependent, the corruption here is the politicians get monies from Big Pharma to not make Cannabis legal so they can continue to petal their killing drugs to the masses. The politicians know that it works as a medicine but would rather line their fucking pockets with our blood.
But don't worry, Trump will get rid of all the corruption in the Ukraine, at least that is what he says.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2019)

gr865 said:


> Here it is all state dependent, the corruption here is the politicians get monies from Big Pharma to not make Cannabis legal so they can continue to petal their killing drugs to the masses. The politicians know that it works as a medicine but would rather line their fucking pockets with our blood.
> But don't worry, Trump will get rid of all the corruption in the Ukraine, at least that is what he says.


No, Bro, neither Donald Trump nor Donald Duck will eradicate corruption in our country, besides, Trump himself needs to be rid of corruption and all other crimes that he committed in life. More precisely, do not release him, without trial and investigation, you can safely give a life sentence, and this will be the fairest decision. The money that he got from his father, and his father, in turn, from his father, this money is covered in blood !!! This money is earned from the extermination of the Indians and the exploitation of the African people !!! Well, if we talk about how Donald Trump increased his capital, then I am 200% sure that this was mostly illegal and was a criminal offense. So, Bro, it’s better.. i come to the USA and rid your country of corruption.)))) (Joke)

And only Peter the Great (Romanov) and Joseph Stalin could really cope with corruption in Russia.

Peter personally took part in the torture of officials caught in a bribe; he did not spare anyone, absolutely nobody, no matter what rank he occupied, whatever position he held in society. Under his rule, the Russian economy grew many times and Russia from a feudal state turned into a leading world power in several decades. The first step was a successful fight against corruption !!! Then everything else! But at what cost ?! Millions of lives!!!

You also know about Joseph Stalin - he put things in order in the country and saved the country from corruption. But at what cost ?! Millions of lives!!! He himself did not take part in the torture, he had an assistant Lavrenty Beria that he personally took part in the torture and shooting of the suspects!!! And what is the most absurd of this, that they were all guilty!!! Because each person .. everyone!!!! there are secret sins!!! If you torture him, then he will tell about it clearly!!! There you have it, 1937. They took all the officials in a row, after torture they told for all their secret sins, so most of them were quickly shot or exiled to Siberia. Stalin wanted to cleanse the country from corruption and betrayal, but it turned out that he simply destroyed half the country's population!!! Here is such a sad story!


----------



## gr865 (Nov 27, 2019)

Sedan said:


> No, Bro, neither Donald Trump nor Donald Duck will eradicate corruption in our country, besides, Trump himself needs to be rid of corruption and all other crimes that he committed in life. More precisely, do not release him, without trial and investigation, you can safely give a life sentence, and this will be the fairest decision. The money that he got from his father, and his father, in turn, from his father, this money is covered in blood !!! This money is earned from the extermination of the Indians and the exploitation of the African people !!! Well, if we talk about how Donald Trump increased his capital, then I am 200% sure that this was mostly illegal and was a criminal offense. So, Bro, it’s better.. i come to the USA and rid your country of corruption.)))) (Joke)
> 
> And only Peter the Great (Romanov) and Joseph Stalin could really cope with corruption in Russia.
> 
> ...


My comment on Trump was a joke, he is a joke, and should be removed from office. And he tried to bring your new president into his web of deceit.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2019)

gr865 said:


> My comment on Trump was a joke, he is a joke, and should be removed from office. And he tried to bring your new president into his web of deceit.


))) Bro, I know you were joking! We also discussed this in personal correspondence about Trump. I realized for a long time that you are a sane person and you have a life experience!


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 29, 2019)

How was your Thanksgiving day rocked there ??? Idid shopping some new grow equipment in this black friday, fitler and exhaust fan and the grow lamp kits, my girls strains feel so happy there. thanks all best thanksgiving .


----------



## Sedan (Nov 30, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> How was your Thanksgiving day rocked there ??? Idid shopping some new grow equipment in this black friday, fitler and exhaust fan and the grow lamp kits, my girls strains feel so happy there. thanks all best thanksgiving .


Hi bro!

Yes, I know that Thanksgiving is the brightest holiday of the year in the United States. But just like Halloween, Thanksgiving is not celebrated in Russia. Thanksgiving is celebrated only in North America.
A similar holiday in Russia is Easter Sunday.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Nov 30, 2019)

@Sedan, @ttystikk

what sets me personally off from this SILO grow method is the long vegging time - 7 months IRRC [!!!]. I know some 12/12fs SOG peeps that do a tent in ~11 weeks. They will beat the 2.5kg in your 10 months easily with using half power.

Solutions could be:
- Revegging. Could you revegg a silo grow? If you do that, just give it a months to recover under 30%-50% light 24/7 (not sure GLR may work here to reduce cost a bit) then you could harvest also every 3 months = 2,5kg under 1k W. That would make really a difference.

I've successfully revegged huge plants, that had a mainstemlength of ~~1.5m (these plants were large bushes, LST on mainstem plus multiptopping of sidebranches) so _theoretically_ it should work.

- Cut down veg time with a vertical soil-approach. I mean, your soil down there for these large plants is not really much. What if the soil would extend up into the air and the plants just grow out of it towards the lamp. This would make it also so much more easy for a plant to transpaort water up because it wouldn't have to overcome such an enormous distance.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 30, 2019)

Kassiopeija said:


> @Sedan, @ttystikk
> 
> what sets me personally off from this SILO grow method is the long vegging time - 7 months IRRC [!!!]. I know some 12/12fs SOG peeps that do a tent in ~11 weeks. They will beat the 2.5kg in your 10 months easily with using half power.


t's not about the months actually, it's about the performance of the method, but it's 1W / 2.5g. At least 3 months, at least ten. I really love the long vega, but this does not mean that everyone loves. You can also braid the auto in Silo, no difference.



Kassiopeija said:


> @Sedan, @ttystikk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not understand this, sorry bro. Or is it your stuff in feet or fahrenheit?)) 24/7?



Kassiopeija said:


> @Sedan, @ttystikk
> 
> then you could harvest also every 3 months = 2,5kg under 1k W. That would make really a difference.


The horizontal method involves a long vega a priori! The result was obtained with a long veg. On short it will be about 800 grams per 350 watts - this is in my performance, because I know this method thoroughly, others may have less.



Kassiopeija said:


> LST


LST - it is very long and very laborious to do everything right. Like Maine Lining

here is 200 grams. forces, time and light were spent unmeasured.

Have you seen somewhere better than LST?)) show))






PS I'm talking about the most productive technique at the moment. I refused LST and SKROG a few years ago - these techniques do not work so effectively


----------



## Sedan (Nov 30, 2019)

and the thing again is completely different .. Show me a man who would grow on 1 square meter and 1000 watts - 2.5 kg. dry buds! Vega doesn't matter for at least two years.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Nov 30, 2019)

Sedan said:


> I did not understand this, sorry bro. Or is it your stuff in feet or fahrenheit?)) 24/7?


24/7 = 24 hours on 7 days of the week = Lights always on. If you would harvest your silo grow, but leave some small popcorn buds or leaf, then set your lights to half of their strength, then after 1 to 2 weeks new vegetative growth should follow. After 1 month, your entire silo should then again be ready for 10 weeks under 12/12 light.

I am basically saying that the very first silogrow - and only that first one - will take you 7-10 months to complete. And if you successfully reveg (= re-vegetate) all other grows would only take ~3 months.
If you could pull that off it'll be more efficient in terms of cost-space-time. Plus there would maybe even more harvest due to this ominous "monstercropping" effect?

Because I really don't wanna deal with these 100 cuttlings one uses on their precious 11-week Sea of Green 12/12 schedule from seed which currently is seen as the gold standard in indoor growing.

BTW Sedan, how is SedanSeeds going? I've been on your site but couldn't read it... ;/ what's your favourite strain over there? Anything good looking - good smelling - good tasting or good weights, something sticky/ resinous?

Thx mate


----------



## Kassiopeija (Nov 30, 2019)

You know what Sedan? Your Silogrow reminds of this medieval torture chamber - the IRON MAIDEN! Just you would have to grow a cactus inside of it LOL (and then put some of your corrupt politicans into it )


----------



## Sedan (Nov 30, 2019)

Kassiopeija said:


> You know what Sedan? Your Silogrow reminds of this medieval torture chamber - the IRON MAIDEN! Just you would have to grow a cactus inside of it LOL (and then put some of your corrupt politicans into it )


you really surprised me)) I did not know that Iron Maiden was a setup created by the inquisitors))) I still thought that this was a rock band.)))

No, Bro, if you use it in this context, then Pegasus is for the most part "Stalin's meat grinder." or the Gestapo Heinrich Muller. But not addicted crazy.))))


----------



## Sedan (Nov 30, 2019)

Kassiopeija said:


> Sedan, how is SedanSeeds going? I've been on your site but couldn't read it... ;/ what's your favourite strain over there? Anything good looking - good smelling - good tasting or good weights, something sticky/ resinous?


Bro, I don’t want to triple sales shares here))) Let Rockefeller or Trump do it ...


----------



## Grow for fun only (Dec 3, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Hi bro!
> 
> Yes, I know that Thanksgiving is the brightest holiday of the year in the United States. But just like Halloween, Thanksgiving is not celebrated in Russia. Thanksgiving is celebrated only in North America.
> A similar holiday in Russia is Easter Sunday.


Yes the thanksgiving day belongs to us , we love this special day. thanks man thanks all and everything


----------



## Grow for fun only (Dec 3, 2019)

For most of us, we dont have much patience to grow 7-10 months , it's a little long for us, we usually do it like 3 months more, and normal light fee 18/6 or 20/4,and seldom keep lights on 24/7, the light may reduce its lifespan for such a high rate usage .


----------



## Sedan (Dec 3, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> For most of us, we dont have much patience to grow 7-10 months , it's a little long for us, we usually do it like 3 months more, and normal light fee 18/6 or 20/4,and seldom keep lights on 24/7, the light may reduce its lifespan for such a high rate usage .


18/6 and 20/4 - this is you talking about auto-flowering.

And in our country none of the experienced ones grows auto-flowering. Because auto-flowering is a genetic freak))) auto-flowering is designed exclusively for an outdoor with a short summer, auto-flowering is very smelly, and the effect of smoking is very short, tolerance is also very fast. If you want fast, then you need to do a short vega, not auto-flowering.

it is not necessary to keep auto-flowering the entire 18/6 or 20/4 cycle. 2-3 weeks are enough, then switch to 12/12. The result will be the same. auto-flowering is the same fem, only their flowering automatically starts almost from the very beginning. You can say - from the second week, the pre-color is already. Therefore, it seems that auto-flowering is so dynamic. Because at the forefront, the growth dynamics are the highest. This is a visual hoax. Auto-flowering is no different from fem, except for automatic flowering from birth.

I recently raised auto-flowering ... 3 months +


----------



## Kassiopeija (Dec 3, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> and normal light fee 18/6 or 20/4,and seldom keep lights on 24/7, the light may reduce its lifespan for such a high rate usage .


well if you're running HID lamps - their lifespan can be greatly increased by running them 24/0 instead of 18/6... question is, do your plants need the extra light or is it just a waste?


----------



## Grow for fun only (Dec 4, 2019)

Sedan said:


> 18/6 and 20/4 - this isu talking about auto-flowering.
> 
> And in our country none of the experienced ones grows auto-flowering. Because auto-flowering is a genetic freak))) auto-flowering is designed exclusively for an outdoor with a short summer, auto-flowering is very smelly, and the effect of smoking is very short, tolerance is also very fast. If you want fast, then you need to do a short vega, not auto-flowering.
> 
> ...


Yes most time do autoflowering growing but still keep indoor,since outdoor not safe most time in my area . at veg 20/4, 18/6 and when bloom keep 12/12. surely most ppl here hope fast growing and yield then trade it for cash.lol, i do also know some guys do long grow like half year more. 

I do hope next time try a different mother plants and keep long grow time as my bro did .


----------



## Grow for fun only (Dec 4, 2019)

Kassiopeija said:


> well if you're running HID lamps - their lifespan can be greatly increased by running them 24/0 instead of 18/6... question is, do your plants need the extra light or is it just a waste?



HID or HPS for winter grow would be no problem and i know it works long, but for summer is tooo hot . and the electricity bill actually increased , now i only go with led to save my cost . ppl around me also run led most of time , or add some hps bulb sometimes if needed.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 4, 2019)

Kassiopeija said:


> well if you're running HID lamps - their lifespan can be greatly increased by running them 24/0 instead of 18/6... question is, do your plants need the extra light or is it just a waste?


I'm saving energy for a year I save to buy five lamps if there is a 12/12 mode, and not 18/6.

From frequent restarts, as a rule, a pulsed ignition device fails. Nothing will happen to the lamp, the main thing is that only before the restart the lamp has cooled down.



Grow for fun only said:


> Yes most time do autoflowering growing but still keep indoor,since outdoor not safe most time in my area . at veg 20/4, 18/6 and when bloom keep 12/12. surely most ppl here hope fast growing and yield then trade it for cash.lol, i do also know some guys do long grow like half year more.
> 
> I do hope next time try a different mother plants and keep long grow time as my bro did .


on a long veg, the quality of the buds is better, try it. I have already said that it is simpler and easier to get the same amount at a time than in two. Surviving twice a very capricious flowering period or a smelly smell ... Is it better to do it once, right?))) in addition, on veg, a very very low power of lighting. And the result is the same, more precisely: the result is directly proportional to the length of the veg. The larger the vegetation, the greater the result. I have already come out of my youthful age, when I want everything at once, now I have become more thoughtful and sedate. It comes with age and experience.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## rob333 (Dec 5, 2019)

Sedan said:


>


----------



## Sedan (Dec 6, 2019)

Bro, I do not quite understand what you mean. You can more details!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Grow for fun only (Dec 9, 2019)

Sedan said:


> I'm saving energy for a yearI save to buy five lamps if there is a 12/12 mode, and not 18/6.
> 
> From frequent restarts, as a rule, a pulsed ignition device fails. Nothing will happen to the lamp, the main thing is that only before the restart the lamp has cooled down.
> 
> ...


Yes it is there the long time veg makes great buds, i think most guys know it, while most of them seems to be little lazy, they dont wish grow long, dont want to do much more investment on the growing, haha ppl hope to do fast and simple works usually.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 9, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> haha ppl hope to do fast and simple works usually.


As the Russians say:

without any effort
you can’t even catch a small fish in a pond.

)))) you see: I already spoke in verse.))))))


----------



## Sedan (Dec 9, 2019)

Baikal–Amur Mainline - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





He died under strange circumstances .. the CIA has nothing to do with it))))

".... there are no liars and traitors on this train ..."


----------



## Grow for fun only (Dec 10, 2019)

Sedan said:


> As the Russians say:
> 
> without any effort
> you can’t even catch a small fish in a pond.
> ...


Sure no pay no gain, wanna make big harvest will invest big efforts....


----------



## Sedan (Dec 10, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> no pay no gain


you get a better verse)))


----------



## Grow for fun only (Dec 11, 2019)

sure i know this, but sometimes not easy to manager it ,lol


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 15, 2019)

Kassiopeija said:


> @Sedan, @ttystikk
> 
> what sets me personally off from this SILO grow method is the long vegging time - 7 months IRRC [!!!]. I know some 12/12fs SOG peeps that do a tent in ~11 weeks. They will beat the 2.5kg in your 10 months easily with using half power.
> 
> ...


I realized that from the beginning, so the silo in my case was part of a larger production system that utilised the portability of plants grown in RDWC and on a trellis panel. The clones would be grown in one room until they got bigger, then transferred to another where they got bigger. The final prebloom stage is where they got mounted on their own trellis panel and then when ready they'd be moved to the silo for bloom. This effectively eliminated your time constraint because any given silo was always in bloom; they'd be harvested and new plants put in place in less than 30 minutes for the entire silo.

This process continued when I replaced round silos growing around HID lamps with flat panels in front of LED lights. The flat panels and straight aisles made it much easier to move the panels and to work with them while in place. The system works extremely well and because of the vertical orientation can produce much more per square foot of floor space than flatlander methods, while preserving wider aisles for ease of maintenance and even use of machinery.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 15, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Baikal–Amur Mainline - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol

No liars or traitors left on the train! They were invited to disembark en route!

Defenestration, only the scenery is better.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 16, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Lol
> 
> No liars or traitors left on the train! They were invited to disembark en route!
> 
> Defenestration, only the scenery is better.


An interesting fact about this person. He wanted to live in the USSR. He was not allowed the Soviet government to live in the USSR, they were allowed in the GDR. Why not allowed? I have two versions: they did not trust him, they thought he was a CIA agent deeply and artfully conspired. And the second option, more likely, they were afraid that he would be disappointed in the USSR after living there a bit, because in the USSR everything was not as good as the BAM song.))) As a result, he settled in East Germany and married the famous actress. Films with her participation were very popular then in the USSR.



Then he died tragically under unclear circumstances.

This is the official version:

"On June 13, 1986, the singer was found dead in Lake Zeutene near his home in East Berlin. It was officially announced that he drowned. Later, by studying the documents in this case, taken from the Stasi archive, the suicide version was confirmed which his German friends adhered to: as a result of an autopsy in the stomach of the singer, a tablet of a potent sleeping pill was discovered that was not completely dissolved. Also, among the documents was found a farewell letter from Dean Reed, which he wrote before his death. "

I do not believe in that..........

It is also known that in 1976-1978 he collaborated with the Stasi.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 20, 2019)

Yuri Antonov



*From sadness to joy*
Once I thought that our meetings wouldn't happen soon
The earth was so immense
Between sadness and joy there are rivers and mountains
Between sadness and joy there are forests and fields

Once I wanted to be like an echo
To rush through the coppery silence of fallen leaves
From sadness to joy you need to keep going
From sadness to joy you need to keep flying

But now there are no obstacles and distance
Our meeting is my reward, you are beside me
From sadness to joy is no more than a breath away
From sadness to joy is within our reach

1987


----------



## Sedan (Dec 20, 2019)

Yuri Antonov

*Your home*
We all rush for miracles
But there is nothing more wonderful
Than that ground under the skies
Where your home is.

All your grieves
Will completely disappear at once,
When you call to mind the blue stars
Above the roof of your home.

And when suddenly you get sad,
Then that sadness makes no sense
If you know, that under the sun
Somewhere, there is your home.

The world is full of joy and happiness,
But your home land is dearer than everything.
And it is so lovely to return
To your home!
https://lyricstranslate.com


----------



## Sedan (Dec 20, 2019)

*A ray of the golden sun*
Версии: #1#2#3#4
A ray of the golden sun
Is hidden behind a mantle of clouds.
And again between us there is a wall
That has suddenly raised.

chorus:
The night will go away, a bright morning will come,
I believe happiness awaits us.
The night will go away, a bright morning will come,
The sun will rise ... The sun will rise.

The birds stopped singing.
The starlight touched the roofs.
Through blizzards and sadness
You hear my voice!

chorus:
The night will go away, a bright morning will come,
I believe happiness awaits us.
The night will go away, a bright morning will come,
The sun will rise ... The sun will rise ......


----------



## Sedan (Dec 21, 2019)

Now there are several capable students.

This is one of them.

This is the first time.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 22, 2019)

Hey, I remember him


Sedan said:


> An interesting fact about this person. He wanted to live in the USSR. He was not allowed the Soviet government to live in the USSR, they were allowed in the GDR. Why not allowed? I have two versions: they did not trust him, they thought he was a CIA agent deeply and artfully conspired. And the second option, more likely, they were afraid that he would be disappointed in the USSR after living there a bit, because in the USSR everything was not as good as the BAM song.))) As a result, he settled in East Germany and married the famous actress. Films with her participation were very popular then in the USSR.


Actually, the CIA and State Dept saved him from Chile after his second arrest there. That actually took a lot of work by a lot of people who hated him, to save his head and keep it there. He had absolutely no gratitude for that, and didn't take suggestions to stay out of Latin America very well either. There was talk of sticking him in US prison as punishment for his ingratitude, but that was ruled out.
People wanted him dead in Chile the second time he was arrested. The first chance he got in prison didn't teach him his lesson, they thought at the time.

He was not going to walk out of that prison in Chile from the military government, but we didn't want a martyr for the AntiWar movement.
He was let go, banned from Latin America ( we still had major operation in Argentina) , continued to be a minor pest, then wished good riddance when he went east. He was frustrated by the un-official travel ban, and booking agents were discouraged from giving him a stage.

Moving to USSR would of been a blessing actually. We could have easily discredited him as a traitor or frame him as an agent.
When he went to GDR, they decided to only bother him if he tried to recruit US soldiers thru shows in the West or became too popular in the East.
Then they would revisit his disposition, so to speak. I do remember no contact allowed/ report any.

In 1986, he came out supporting Soviet invasion of Afghanistan on 60 Minutes.
The people running Iran-Contra were also the ones screaming for his head in Chile, but it seems too petty to take out a has-been radical behind the Iron Curtain. He was just a forgotten oddity of the Cold War more than a threat, I can't see the point of it. Former radicals had no followings anymore...they were all Reagan Youth in the 80's, Trump voters today.
I just pointed at the TV and laughed at him.... "If you only knew how lucky you are to be breathing today." and turned the channel. Maybe someone else didn't, but it looks like stress just got to him. He went thru quite a bit for his values, lost his home, career, then his wife again.

His first wife was pressured to publicly divorce and disavow him while he was locked up, that was part of the deal to get him out alive, he had to loose everything very publicly. I thought he just couldn't go thru that, losing everything yet again and the 60 Minutes piece failing to restart his career. 
The pressure on the wife's entire family was Justice Dept talking to everyone in the family's valley, making it clear he was not welcome back ever.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 22, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Hey, I remember him
> 
> Actually, the CIA and State Dept saved him from Chile after his second arrest there. That actually took a lot of work by a lot of people who hated him, to save his head and keep it there. He had absolutely no gratitude for that, and didn't take suggestions to stay out of Latin America very well either. There was talk of sticking him in US prison as punishment for his ingratitude, but that was ruled out.
> People wanted him dead in Chile the second time he was arrested. The first chance he got in prison didn't teach him his lesson, they thought at the time.
> ...


Bro, wouldn’t it be easier to say that he was a tool in the hands of the Communists, as an obvious example of how a person with a musician's popularity over Elvis Presley in the USA at a certain moment is being pursued by militant opportunists and imprisoned.))) )))

So it was presented by Soviet propaganda. Dean Reed records could be freely bought in the USSR in the Melody chain of stores. I had a record of it. The song was called ... as I remember now .. "Elizabeth"))) I did not understand what he was singing about, but it was very similar to the Russian word "velosiped (bicycle)" - I then dreamed of a good bicycle that this song sunk into my soul .)))

(At that time it was impossible to just buy Elvis Presley or Beatles CDs ....1980.... — they were half illegal.)

I listened to this disc on an old lamp player, there was a record on top, and a far-wave radio receiver below. On this receiver you could listen to Radio Liberty, which was jammed. There was a lot of interference, but you could hear the announcer in a Russian voice, but with an incomprehensible voice, talking about what you wrote above.
I know this opinion, the opinion of Western propaganda, since the beginning of the 80s. I also know the opinion of the propaganda of the USSR at that time, regarding Dean Reed. I compare two opinions, it turns out something more or less objective, it is on this that I build my conclusions.

PS on account of the fact that you told me that it was a policy even deeper that I was mistaken in two opinions !! Yes, I agree after you told me. that perhaps the KGB did not allow him to live in the USSR, so that they would not openly pour mud on him in the west.

In 1986, the government of the USSR already understood that the end was near, so I don’t understand one - who was profitable for his performance in 86 ?! Already in the USSR, then, the people began to show dissatisfaction with the people over this issue, because so many guys returned with disabilities or in zinc coffins. Then there was no longer such vivid propaganda for the war in Afghanistan to entrust this task to Dean Reed. No one in our country knew about his performance like that. You were the first to tell me about this!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 22, 2019)

find this film in English so that it becomes clear to you that there is a different opinion in the West too.

PS Renata Blum is a distant relative of Eric Honecker.))


----------



## DCcan (Dec 22, 2019)

Sedan said:


> Bro, wouldn’t it be easier to say that he was a tool in the hands of the Communists, as an obvious example of how a person with a musician's popularity over Elvis Presley in the USA at a certain moment is being pursued by militant opportunists and imprisoned.))) )))
> 
> So it was presented by Soviet propaganda. Dean Reed records could be freely bought in the USSR in the Melody chain of stores. I had a record of it.


No, he was a blunt instrument, we kept him that way. We couldn't let him become a tool.
That's why he couldn't get booking or records sold...who wants FBI and Tax men following him around at their door?


Sedan said:


> On this receiver you could listen to Radio Liberty, which was jammed. There was a lot of interference, but you could hear the announcer in a Russian voice, but with an incomprehensible voice, talking about what you wrote above.


Sorry, that could be party my fault. We used to see how drunk we could get them at the bar before going on air. I got a demerit for that once...upper management across several branches of government were very cross, I blamed the Russians for tricking me into buying drinks! No more feeding the bears!


Sedan said:


> PS on account of the fact that you told me that it was a policy even deeper that I was mistaken in two opinions !! Yes, I agree after you told me. that perhaps the KGB did not allow him to live in the USSR, so that they would not openly pour mud on him in the west.


Yea, thats what we thought too. Sneaky bastards put him in GDR, we thought he was going to Bundesrepublik where we could watch him closer, some people didn't like that at all.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 22, 2019)

DCcan said:


> who wants FBI and Tax men following him around at their door?


Now I once again understand how great the gap between the mentality of the American and Russian people.

We had such a musician and poet Vladimir Vysotsky, you can’t imagine how popular he was with the people. He was forbidden concerts and performances, all agents rejected him. But he did not need it, he did not care about the KGB and agents. He did not do what he was told, and for some reason he did not need millions of dollars. He was a creator, poet and musician. His wife was ..... a little better than Rinat Blum ... after her film, all the women in Europe ... and ... America began to copy her hairstyle. This is Marina Vlady, the wife of Vladimir Vysotsky. He had a lot of opportunities to go to the USA or somewhere else, and due to his incredible popularity, having sold himself to the CIA, he could speak on Radio Liberty in the same way that Dean Reed talked about the USA. Dean Reed and Vysotsky are essentially the same two people, but Vysotsky did not betray his country, and Dean Reed betrayed ... I assure you, Dean Reed Vysotsky did it all sincerely sincerely - not for money! Vysotsky could have sold himself in the USSR, but he was in disgrace and did what he wanted to do, to bring the truth to people!


DCcan said:


> Sorry, that could be party my fault. We used to see how drunk we could get them at the bar before going on air. I got a demerit for that once...upper management across several branches of government were very cross, I blamed the Russians for tricking me into buying drinks! No more feeding the bears!


Bro, I did not understand this at all! Something about a drink .. the Russians screwed up.))) .. drank everything? It is possible!)))



DCcan said:


> Yea, thats what we thought too. Sneaky bastards put him in GDR, we thought he was going to Bundesrepublik where we could watch him closer, some people didn't like that at all.


I understand you, Bro: you wanted to get to his throat faster to strangle.))) It was much easier to get to the GDR than to the USSR.)))) It wasn't you who accidentally organized his "suicide"? this is a joke!

PS: Now seriously: after all the CIA tried to help Dean in every possible way, and Dean did the CIA, the CIA could throw Dean Reed off the bridge ... by chance)))) ... or not ?!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 22, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Sorry, that could be party my fault. We used to see how drunk we could get them at the bar before going on air. I got a demerit for that once...upper management across several branches of government were very cross, I blamed the Russians for tricking me into buying drinks! No more feeding the bears!





Sedan said:


> Bro, I did not understand this at all! Something about a drink .. the Russians screwed up.))) .. drank everything? It is possible!)))


We got the Russians drunker than usual before work, by losing a card game, winner drinks.
We did it for weeks, getting them drunker every time and wondering why American managers never noticed.
Then someone was too drunk,said things they shouldn't. Then maybe puked on or by someone from Washington.
State Dept banned me from Radio Liberty property just for spite, lol.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 23, 2019)

DCcan said:


> We got the Russians drunker than usual before work, by losing a card game, winner drinks.
> We did it for weeks, getting them drunker every time and wondering why American managers never noticed.
> Then someone was too drunk,said things they shouldn't. Then maybe puked on or by someone from Washington.
> State Dept banned me from Radio Liberty property just for spite, lol.


did you work at the CIA at Radio Liberty?

Have you written to me before? There was one guy who worked then in West Germany, on the border with the GDR.

PS yes, you're right, it’s better not to drink Russian vodka much, the result is unpredictable.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Dec 23, 2019)

We have a joke here in Germany regarding russian drinking habits.

A man from a delivery service brings a new crate of beer to a russian marriage, rings the bell and asks "who has ordered a barfight"?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 23, 2019)

Kassiopeija said:


> We have a joke here in Germany regarding russian drinking habits.
> 
> A man from a delivery service brings a new crate of beer to a russian marriage, rings the bell and asks "who has ordered a barfight"?


)))) Yes it is.

I did not want to say Russian vodka, but Russian when he drinks a lot of vodka or something strong.

This is all very easy to explain: most Russians have a very hard life, hard work ... wars, revolutions, crises, etc. This is all reflected in the psyche. A Russian person relieves stress with vodka, and when he is drunk, all this negativity climbs out. As a rule, a wife or family suffers from this, but if a group of friends, then yes, a fight is possible. Russians are very difficult people when drunk .. very ..


----------



## Sedan (Dec 25, 2019)

Congratulations to all Americans and Catholics, also Jews on Christmas!

Be happy, as GOD bequeathed to us!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 25, 2019)

here is a photo of Marley, although I doubt that it is he .. he died earlier ... but the song is good ...


----------



## ilovereggae (Dec 27, 2019)

Sedan said:


> here is a photo of Marley, although I doubt that it is he .. he died earlier ... but the song is good ...


nice vibes. happy new year to you from los angeles.

also that song is by bobby mcferrin not bob marley. bless


----------



## Sedan (Dec 28, 2019)

ilovereggae said:


> nice vibes. happy new year to you from los angeles.
> 
> also that song is by bobby mcferrin not bob marley. bless


Thanks Bro for congratulations! You also all the best for the new year! Let all the bad things remain in the past!

According to the Orthodox calendar, Christmas comes on the night of January 6-7. But after the revolution of 1917, when Lenin declared religion a narcotic substance, "Religion is Opium for the People," the Christmas holiday was canceled in the USSR, and was replaced by the celebration of the new year. St. Nicholas - an old man with a gray beard, in your opinion Santa Claus, was replaced by a similar character, "Frosty Grandfather"

With him has always been a constant companion, her name is "Snowflake."



Otherwise, Christmas atrebuts remained unchanged - this is the Christmas tree, and gifts and joy. In fact, this was the brightest holiday in the USSR. Now he has remained so. Christmas is already celebrated in Russia, but still not on such a grand scale.


----------



## growmiester (Dec 28, 2019)

Mr Sedan,you are the man. great pics.i hope one day im as good as you are.massave dank buds,great job


----------



## Sedan (Dec 30, 2019)

growmiester said:


> Mr Sedan,you are the man. great pics.i hope one day im as good as you are.massave dank buds,great job


Thank you, Bro, for your kind words!

Everything depends on you and on your aspiration.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## growmiester (Jan 4, 2020)

thank you for that awesome video Sedan it was a treat,i also run drip irrg


----------



## Sedan (Jan 6, 2020)

growmiester said:


> thank you for that awesome video Sedan it was a treat,i also run drip irrg


Thank you, Bro, for your kind words !!!

if not a secret, where are you from?


----------



## Sedan (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## growmiester (Jan 6, 2020)

im from southern united states Sedan,how are you doing today Sir?i hope this message finds you well


----------



## Sedan (Jan 6, 2020)

growmiester said:


> im from southern united states Sedan,how are you doing today Sir?i hope this message finds you well


Hi bro! Thank you, everything is fine with me .... Tonight we have Christmas .. according to the Orthodox calendar. I will drink vodka and remember you.)))


----------



## growmiester (Jan 6, 2020)

thank you my brother,and and have a very MerryChristmas,Mr.Sedan


----------



## Sedan (Jan 6, 2020)

this is not Siberia, this is Portugal)))


----------



## Sedan (Jan 9, 2020)

gr865 said:


> My comment on Trump was a joke, he is a joke, and should be removed from office. And he tried to bring your new president into his web of deceit.


I made out the lamp, as you said


----------



## Sedan (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Sedan (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Kassiopeija (Jan 22, 2020)

thank you very much Sedan for this video. very well thought out system. the plant seems to like it looking healthy. it also has alot of soil at its disposal. the flow of the air seems perfect.

what about a second lamp for flowering?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello Sedan, seems like it's been awhile since we've talked. Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 23, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> thank you very much Sedan for this video. very well thought out system. the plant seems to like it looking healthy. it also has alot of soil at its disposal. the flow of the air seems perfect.
> 
> what about a second lamp for flowering?


Thanks bro!

The area is calculated according to the recommendation of OSRAM. I designed this box, according to the calculations and my experience. Maybe it’s necessary to be a little more powerful, but here we show the most effective diodes, so everything should be on the edge.))) There is only 7 liters of coconut fiber per plant, this is a little ...



ttystikk said:


> Hello Sedan, seems like it's been awhile since we've talked. Hope all is well with you!



Hi Comradе!

How are you?

I ... I won’t say what’s bad, just now, as the Russians say: there’s no time to even raise my head, it’s so busy with work .. I already have 50 people at school. A lot of material has to be processed, a lot of time for training. The process of creating my growing school is not so fast, but confident! It’s a pity that so far only Russians are there. There are no features for the English version yet.

I will say more, there is no time even to engage in our own garden, everything is still on veg ....

My son is studying, he successfully passed the exams; he is one of the best students in his group, in some disciplines he is a cut above, especially when it comes to computers and attached programs - Excel, Word, Photoshop .. etc. As before, hard mathematics is given.))) All in the father.))) He began to attend the gym. Bringing himself into shape.))

As for our agreements with you, the process has just begun to gain momentum, in any case, sooner or later it will be necessary! Please give me some more time.

PS: just my wife was recently interested in you. She asked me: where did he disappear? I reply: It was not he who disappeared, but I.)) She sends greetings to you!))


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Sedan said:


> *Magic trees*


Unreal man hats off to ya !


----------



## Sedan (Jan 23, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> Unreal man hats off to ya !


Thanks bro!


----------



## gr865 (Jan 23, 2020)

Hey Sedan, where you been? Miss your wisdom.
Have you checked out my latest Vertical grow, trying what you recommended about leaving more growth and not trim as much.
Just did the 21 day trim and I like it.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/grs-5-plant-vertical-grow-winter-19-20.1000987/


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> The area is calculated according to the recommendation of OSRAM. I designed this box, according to the calculations and my experience. Maybe it’s necessary to be a little more powerful, but here we show the most effective diodes, so everything should be on the edge.))) There is only 7 liters of coconut fiber per plant, this is a little ...
> 
> ...


Wow the progress you're making is fantastic! I'm glad to hear things are going well.

Maybe someday I can offer instruction to your classes about water cooling, so people can reduce or avoid the cost of running AC units, especially in winter.

Please thank your wife for her concern, and send her my greetings!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 25, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Hey Sedan, where you been? Miss your wisdom.
> Have you checked out my latest Vertical grow, trying what you recommended about leaving more growth and not trim as much.
> Just did the 21 day trim and I like it.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/grs-5-plant-vertical-grow-winter-19-20.1000987/


Great job, bro!

If you want, I can make a beautiful movie, according to your work.



ttystikk said:


> Wow the progress you're making is fantastic! I'm glad to hear things are going well.
> 
> Maybe someday I can offer instruction to your classes about water cooling, so people can reduce or avoid the cost of running AC units, especially in winter.
> 
> Please thank your wife for her concern, and send her my greetings!


Thank you my friend!

Any interesting information from an experienced person will be useful to people.

PS Wife sent greetings! Thanks!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 30, 2020)

What do you think would happen if the American did not dodge? This is the Russian in its deepest manifestation ....






I assure you, guys, if you believe me, then believe me, Russia would never attack first, this is a provocation! This is a repeat of the Cold War .. Now it will be shown on US television, people will be scared and billions will be allocated from the budget to protect against crazy Russian pilots ... Just imagine, if that pilot was given the task of sacrificing his life and dropping an atomic bomb, you think he wouldn’t done?

It is very terrible that America pursues such a policy not because it will achieve the truth, but because it intimidates you and receives money from you that you pay taxes !! This is a global scam! Russians are not like that - this is a fucking lie! I know for sure, because I live here !!!!


----------



## rob333 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sedan said:


> What do you think would happen if the American did not dodge? This is the Russian in its deepest manifestation ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bet ya that russian pilot has a bottle of vodka on him


----------



## Sedan (Jan 31, 2020)

rob333 said:


> bet ya that russian pilot has a bottle of vodka on him


Everything is much simpler .. You heard what the American news announcer said: advanced military technology. In the face mask of a Russian pilot, not only oxygen, but also vodka is supplied. A limit of 1 liter is allocated per flight. Because there were cases when a pilot drank more than one liter per flight, he got out of control, stopped mocking orders and flew to bomb America. With great difficulty they stopped him. Also, so that the pilot does not feel bored in flight, he takes a balalaika with him.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 31, 2020)

I watched the American news broadcast, what's higher in the video. This is more like a show than news. Sometimes it’s not even clear whether the announcer is joking or telling the truth. This is my first impression of an American news video.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 31, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Everything is much simpler .. You heard what the American news announcer said: advanced military technology. In the face mask of a Russian pilot, not only oxygen, but also vodka is supplied. A limit of 1 liter is allocated per flight. Because there were cases when a pilot drank more than one liter per flight, he got out of control, stopped mocking orders and flew to bomb America. With great difficulty they stopped him. Also, so that the pilot does not feel bored in flight, he takes a balalaika with him.


guys, just don’t think it was a joke))))) I know you are very gullible sometimes.))


----------



## Sedan (Jan 31, 2020)

This is a newer model of SU, a newer generation than on that video.

The pilot is drunk. Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2020)

Sedan said:


> This is a newer model of SU, a newer generation than on that video.
> 
> The pilot is drunk. Lol


Lol drunken pilot does controlled flat spin maneuver.

Russians didn't take long to catch up to American stealth technology, either.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 6, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Russians didn't take long to catch up to American stealth technology, either.


The development of 5th generation fighters was started back in the late 80s in the USSR. But after the collapse of the USSR, all developments were curtailed, because the country was in a deep economic crisis. Only in the early 2000s, development continued. But even then, the United States had a fifth-generation fighter. Scientists from many countries worked on this fighter; NATO provided funding. There are dozens of countries in this association, most of which are world leaders. Russia, as always, had to do this alone.
Undoubtedly, a provocation with the Maidan played a huge role in the reconstruction of the Russian army. This provocation was designed to weaken Russia, so to speak, from the inside. Split it into two parts. As the wise said: divide and conquer. It turned out exactly the opposite. Analysts from the CIA did not calculate the nature of the Russian people that has developed over hundreds of years. When a country is threatened with real danger, people do not scatter in different directions, and do not hide in holes - people merge into a monolithic fist. I have not felt such a patriotic spirit that is now present in Russia since the days of the USSR. There is a certain patriotic upsurge, and this is only the beginning. And at the same time, arms build-up does not affect the welfare of the country and the standard of living of the people, as it was during the Cold War. Before the aggravation of relations with Ukraine, Russia had, to put it mildly, a weak army.


It seems to me that the special operation "Maidan" was a failure! As a result, Russia received new territories, also the people united, and not vice versa. All that came of it was to turn Ukraine into a third world country .. Since the beginning of 2020 ... it has been so hard in the country for the last 20 years .. I see this from people, from my friends, from my relatives. ..


----------



## Sedan (Feb 6, 2020)

So far, I can’t show anything interesting in my garden .. As always, a lingering veg.)


----------



## gr865 (Feb 6, 2020)

Sedan, this is at day 35.


Group shot.


4 of 5 back in the tent.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2020)

Sedan said:


> The development of 5th generation fighters was started back in the late 80s in the USSR. But after the collapse of the USSR, all developments were curtailed, because the country was in a deep economic crisis. Only in the early 2000s, development continued. But even then, the United States had a fifth-generation fighter. Scientists from many countries worked on this fighter; NATO provided funding. There are dozens of countries in this association, most of which are world leaders. Russia, as always, had to do this alone.
> Undoubtedly, a provocation with the Maidan played a huge role in the reconstruction of the Russian army. This provocation was designed to weaken Russia, so to speak, from the inside. Split it into two parts. As the wise said: divide and conquer. It turned out exactly the opposite. Analysts from the CIA did not calculate the nature of the Russian people that has developed over hundreds of years. When a country is threatened with real danger, people do not scatter in different directions, and do not hide in holes - people merge into a monolithic fist. I have not felt such a patriotic spirit that is now present in Russia since the days of the USSR. There is a certain patriotic upsurge, and this is only the beginning. And at the same time, arms build-up does not affect the welfare of the country and the standard of living of the people, as it was during the Cold War. Before the aggravation of relations with Ukraine, Russia had, to put it mildly, a weak army.
> 
> 
> It seems to me that the special operation "Maidan" was a failure! As a result, Russia received new territories, also the people united, and not vice versa. All that came of it was to turn Ukraine into a third world country .. Since the beginning of 2020 ... it has been so hard in the country for the last 20 years .. I see this from people, from my friends, from my relatives. ..


America has pushed its Imperialist agenda too far and as a result they have united the people against them. This was avoidable but Americans have become stupid in their arrogance and it is costing them.

It is too bad that I don't get your emails reliably. Please keep trying.


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2020)

You just have to look at what happened this week, the West is gone, Russia won.
I dread the future.

How ya doing ?

I'm still building and selling LEDs


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2020)

ANC said:


> You just have to look at what happened this week, the West is gone, Russia won.
> I dread the future.
> 
> How ya doing ?
> ...


What happened this week that led you to that conclusion? I'm not saying you're wrong, I'm just curious about the logic behind it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2020)

The whole impeachment thing. Al the countries that used to make up the old west are divided and mostly turned into a bunch of sissies now.
A strong united America was the counterweight the world needed and probably the only reason its allies let its behaviours slide in the past.
But now... nobody is going to go to much trouble to help anybody else these days.

Everyone is just keeping quiet and looking at the ground.

I've known for a while the world I grew up in doesn't exist any longer, but nothing signaled the end of the line more clearly than the 
spineless behaviour we saw.

And even within Russia the dialog now is , "see!, democracy isn't so great afterall"


I sometimes wonder why we need politicians. I mean on a personal level we just get on as people do. Only deeply mentally ill people would turn any aspersions into action against someone else just because they came from somewhere.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2020)

ANC said:


> The whole impeachment thing. Al the countries that used to make up the old west are divided and mostly turned into a bunch of sissies now.
> A strong united America was the counterweight the world needed and probably the only reason its allies let its behaviours slide in the past.
> But now... nobody is going to go to much trouble to help anybody else these days.
> 
> ...


The American system has completely corrupted itself. I'm not sure if that's a fundamental flaw of democracy or if Americans decided that cheating was more expedient.

The recent election fraud disaster in Iowa has shown everyone who cares to see that our systems have completely broken down inside the country as well as outside of it.

We need Representatives and a government but the political class that always seems to arise is an Achilles heel that leads to corruption and breakdown.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 7, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> The American system has completely corrupted itself. I'm not sure if that's a fundamental flaw of democracy or if Americans decided that cheating was more expedient.
> 
> The recent election fraud disaster in Iowa has shown everyone who cares to see that our systems have completely broken down inside the country as well as outside of it.
> 
> We need Representatives and a government but the political class that always seems to arise is an Achilles heel that leads to corruption and breakdown.


The winner in the Iowa caucus was Russia. They are sitting back laughing at us scrambling after what they did in 2016 put the USA in a weird place. Now we are doubting all our elections.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Feb 7, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> fundamental flaw of democracy


I have to agree. The world is changing rapidly - and ever faster. But it seems like democracy is unable to follow this change, look at the Chinese - I'm not trying to defend their system, or what they do, but one cannot argue that what they're currently doing, the numbers they present, are superior and they develop faster and faster. And most of their people like it this way. Democracy has this "stalemate problem". And then there's this problem with mass media manipulation - people are being successfully manipulated to think of certain ideas to be true and vote under these pretext when some of it is just blatant lies.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2020)

gr865 said:


> The winner in the Iowa caucus was Russia. They are sitting back laughing at us scrambling after what they did in 2016 put the USA in a weird place. Now we are doubting all our elections.


This is classic Imperialist thinking; we're just not that important to them. The truth is that Russia doesn't care about Iowa or anything else here- they just want America to leave them the fuck alone.

They're REALLY tired of being the bogeyman to scare Americans into accepting the burden of an outlandish military buildup- used to murder millions of Innocents on an endless quest for power that makes the planet, Americans included, much less safe than ever.

Remember that their economy is only the size of South Korea's. They aren't interested in world domination, they're just looking out for their own interests. They protect trade with countries like Venezuela because America has sanctioned them and they can't trade with others, lest those third parties also lose access to American markets. 

That whole pile of bullshit is just about to cave in on us as well- as soon as the world realises that trading with one another is better than tolerating America's restrictions, WE'LL be the ones out in the cold! That day is coming soon, because what else is the Belt & Road initiative for if not to short circuit American hegemony?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 7, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> I have to agree. The world is changing rapidly - and ever faster. But it seems like democracy is unable to follow this change, look at the Chinese - I'm not trying to defend their system, or what they do, but one cannot argue that what they're currently doing, the numbers they present, are superior and they develop faster and faster. And most of their people like it this way. Democracy has this "stalemate problem". And then there's this problem with mass media manipulation - people are being successfully manipulated to think of certain ideas to be true and vote under these pretext when some of it is just blatant lies.


China is proof that the American right wing is flat wrong; Socialism works. Income and wealth inequality are the biggest threat to American competitiveness precisely because that power is used to stifle competition and progress more often than funding it.

So who is so desperately trying to keep Americans firmly in the Capitalism at all costs camp? Why, the capitalists themselves, of course! They have the money and influence to do it and they benefit the most.

America's history is one long class war, and 1929 is coming again because we didn't really solve the problem last time around. We won't get another chance because climate change is coming and if we don't make the necessary changes there won't be a future to wait for. So it's now or never.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 8, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Sedan, this is at day 35.


Yes, I had such an idea once, to make two grids in order to spread branches to the sides is easier. But I prefer to distribute branches individually, I like it more.


ttystikk said:


> It is too bad that I don't get your emails reliably. Please keep trying.


I will definitely write you next week. Now it is time to extend my son’s residence permit, for this I need to show 10,000 euros on his bank card, then pick it up immediately. This is an unrealistic amount for me now, and a relative-millionaire refused to help this time, even to borrow. Asked for help from a local businessman (mafiosi), there are very strict credit conditions, but there is no other way. But he gives only 6 thousand .. The rest must still be looked for ... All the wife’s gold jewelry was taken to a pawnshop. It's very hard for me now, bro .. very much!


----------



## Sedan (Feb 8, 2020)

ANC said:


> How ya doing ?
> 
> I'm still building and selling LEDs


Hi bro! I'm glad to see you!

To say that I’m doing well is that it would not be true.)))

I see you succeeded. Can you send your lamps to Russia? What kind of diodes are there?


Kassiopeija said:


> I have to agree. The world is changing rapidly - and ever faster. But it seems like democracy is unable to follow this change, look at the Chinese - I'm not trying to defend their system, or what they do, but one cannot argue that what they're currently doing, the numbers they present, are superior and they develop faster and faster. And most of their people like it this way. Democracy has this "stalemate problem". And then there's this problem with mass media manipulation - people are being successfully manipulated to think of certain ideas to be true and vote under these pretext when some of it is just blatant lies.


Yes, Ttystikk said very correctly, in my opinion, China has proved that the socialist system has the right to be !!! The only thing I regret .. (maybe the Germans don’t like it .. excuse me as a fool for stupid fantasies) - I regret that the GDR did not become. This would be a more striking example, in comparison with China. I am sure that now in the GDR there would be a paradise for people on earth. So disciplined and orderly nation could develop the idea of sociolism to cosmic proportions. In Russia, this will never happen .. if there is no Stalin .. But it is better that Stalin is not needed.)))


ttystikk said:


> This is classic Imperialist thinking; we're just not that important to them. The truth is that Russia doesn't care about Iowa or anything else here- they just want America to leave them the fuck alone.


Russia also speculates on the American threat, and also steals billions from the budget, hiding behind it. Just like in the USA, war is beneficial to someone! Who is it profitable for? It is beneficial to officials and other bastards. They are happy to accept the challenge and play the war, because they know that there will be no war with America - this is a bluff! Because America takes Russia much more seriously than it is trying to show.

In Russia, there is also an incredible amount of shit inside, maybe even more than in America. But Russian shit never spilled out, never brought actual harm to other states for no reason !! This is Russian shit!


----------



## gr865 (Feb 8, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Yes, I had such an idea once, to make two grids in order to spread branches to the sides is easier. But I prefer to distribute branches individually, I like it more.
> 
> 
> > Please explain, I am not sure I understand what you are saying. I spread the branches individually, so I am unsure what you mean.


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Hi bro! I'm glad to see you!
> 
> To say that I’m doing well is that it would not be true.)))
> 
> ...


I use Samsungs trusty old LM561C, but exporting is a whole bunch of administrative trouble I'm not ready for .... Also, they are HUGE that one is about 60 x 114cm and almost 13kgs


----------



## Sedan (Feb 9, 2020)

ANC said:


> I use Samsungs trusty old LM561C, but exporting is a whole bunch of administrative trouble I'm not ready for .... Also, they are HUGE that one is about 60 x 114cm and almost 13kgs


Samsung is now popular in Russia. It is cheaper than OSRAM, so it is in demand more. It’s a pity that you can’t. I could help you enter the Russian market.
According to our law, if a product is certified and I send it for export, then VAT is compensated to me. If everything is in order with the documentation, then exporting is noticeably more profitable than selling goods domestically.



gr865 said:


> ..


This means that I attach each branch of the plant individually to the screen with an elastic band.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 9, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Samsung is now popular in Russia. It is cheaper than OSRAM, so it is in demand more. It’s a pity that you can’t. I could help you enter the Russian market.
> According to our law, if a product is certified and I send it for export, then VAT is compensated to me. If everything is in order with the documentation, then exporting is noticeably more profitable than selling goods domestically.
> 
> 
> This means that I attach each branch of the plant individually to the screen with an elastic band.


I do the same thing only I use soft hobby pipe cleaners.


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Samsung is now popular in Russia. It is cheaper than OSRAM, so it is in demand more. It’s a pity that you can’t. I could help you enter the Russian market.
> According to our law, if a product is certified and I send it for export, then VAT is compensated to me. If everything is in order with the documentation, then exporting is noticeably more profitable than selling goods domestically.
> 
> 
> This means that I attach each branch of the plant individually to the screen with an elastic band.


I will remember if I get big enough.
For now, I'm still working on funding a small expansion.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Feb 9, 2020)

vote em all out


----------



## Sedan (Feb 10, 2020)

gr865 said:


> I use soft hobby pipe cleaners.


this is what I understand with a strobe, even with the help of Google.)) Are pipes a smoking pipe? What pipes do these tapes clean, what do you use for garter?




ANC said:


> I will remember if I get big enough.
> For now, I'm still working on funding a small expansion.


In export, the big problem is the customs clearance of cargo at Russian customs, this significantly affects the cost of the final product. Sending lamps by the piece is not so profitable. Here, too, we need a warehouse in Russia, we need a turnover to do this seriously.

All this is also a lot of work, and not a small investment.

Are you growing marijuana now?



oldsilvertip55 said:


> vote em all out


can be a little more specific, I do not understand!


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2020)

Only growing small scale for myself, but starting with consulting a lot, so it always feels like I have 1000 crops going, trying to remember wghere everybody is in their cycles.

Yeah, I'm also stuck at the capital for scaling stage. But not too keen on using external funds, I 'll rather just build up by not spending profits on crap.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 10, 2020)

ANC said:


> Only growing small scale for myself, but starting with consulting a lot, so it always feels like I have 1000 crops going, trying to remember wghere everybody is in their cycles.


under your lamp grown? Could you show it?



ANC said:


> Yeah, I'm also stuck at the capital for scaling stage. But not too keen on using external funds, I 'll rather just build up by not spending profits on crap.


nobody offers you to invest in crap.)) I outlined to you how things are. In order to organize a store in Russia, it will take several tens of thousands of dollars. So far, these are empty fantasies, but maybe soon they will come true.)))


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2020)

Sedan said:


> under your lamp grown? Could you show it?
> 
> 
> nobody offers you to invest in crap.)) I outlined to you how things are. In order to organize a store in Russia, it will take several tens of thousands of dollars. So far, these are empty fantasies, but maybe soon they will come true.)))


My friend, he means only that he is trying not to waste his money buying unnecessary things for himself, he is not saying anything bad about your business idea.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 10, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> My friend, he means only that he is trying not to waste his money buying unnecessary things for himself, he is not saying anything bad about your business idea.


Excuse me if I misunderstood!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Excuse me if I misunderstood!


You know I admire your hard work to use a language not native to you!


----------



## Sedan (Feb 10, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> You know I admire your hard work to use a language not native to you!


Thanks bro! At first it was very difficult, now I’m already used to it .. There is still such a peculiarity, as it seemed to me that Americans, Australians, Europeans .. etc., Put up sentences in English in different ways. It is hard to understand the exact meaning. I understand this, because if someone with knowledge of the Russian language would get to the Russian forum like that, he would understand little, that's for sure. There are a lot of slang and different verbal phrases, which are composed, it seems, of simple words, but in general have a completely different meaning ..


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Thanks bro! At first it was very difficult, now I’m already used to it .. There is still such a peculiarity, as it seemed to me that Americans, Australians, Europeans .. etc., Put up sentences in English in different ways. It is hard to understand the exact meaning. I understand this, because if someone with knowledge of the Russian language would get to the Russian forum like that, he would understand little, that's for sure. There are a lot of slang and different verbal phrases, which are composed, it seems, of simple words, but in general have a completely different meaning ..


You are absolutely right about this.

English as it is spoken in different places around the world is changing. Give it enough time and they will evolve into different languages altogether.


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2020)

Day 48


----------



## gr865 (Feb 10, 2020)

Sedan said:


> this is what I understand with a strobe, even with the help of Google.)) Are pipes a smoking pipe? What pipes do these tapes clean, what do you use for garter?


Yes they are for cleaning smoking pipes.


Here is the back of one of the screens, you can see the tie downs.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 10, 2020)

Sedan said:


> what do you use for garter?


I am not sure what you mean.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Yes they are for cleaning smoking pipes.
> View attachment 4476133
> 
> Here is the back of one of the screens, you can see the tie downs.
> View attachment 4476134


Very cool- I bet those last longer than the vinyl coated wire, too! I like the color, easy to spot.

You might consider vine clips, about $12 for a bag of 100, indefinitely reusable.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 10, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Very cool- I bet those last longer than the vinyl coated wire, too! I like the color, easy to spot.
> 
> You might consider vine clips, about $12 for a bag of 100, indefinitely reusable.


I looked at those early on. 
I can use any length of the pipe cleaners depending on where I need to attach the plants. The two holders marked in orange are used to spread the main stems.


The basic lengths used are 3", 6" 9" and 12".


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2020)

gr865 said:


> I looked at those early on.
> I can use any length of the pipe cleaners depending on where I need to attach the plants. The two holders marked in orange are used to spread the main stems.
> View attachment 4476226
> 
> The basic lengths used are 3", 6" 9" and 12".


I used both; vine clips for attaching branches directly to the trellis and the soft ties for what you're doing in the pic. Are pipe cleaners cheap? Durable? Come in various lengths? Where did you source them?

The soft ties are nice but eventually they fail when the coating cracks and comes off- and they're always green which makes it a pain in the ass to find them quickly at harvest.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 10, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> I used both; vine clips for attaching branches directly to the trellis and the soft ties for what you're doing in the pic. Are pipe cleaners cheap? Durable? Come in various lengths? Where did you source them?
> 
> The soft ties are nice but eventually they fail when the coating cracks and comes off- and they're always green which makes it a pain in the ass to find them quickly at harvest.


Cheap yes and they can be use for multiple grows, still use some of the yellows that I have used for a number of years.
Durable, yes see above.
The ones i use come in 16" lengths and I cut them to fit what I am doing.
Source is Hobby Lobby, or online.

You can get them in multiple colors, I use yellow and white as they tend to stand out against the green of the plants.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Cheap yes and they can be use for multiple grows, still use some of the yellows that I have used for a number of years.
> Durable, yes see above.
> The ones i use come in 16" lengths and I cut them to fit what I am doing.
> Source is Hobby Lobby, or online.
> ...


Sweet! Thanks for the tip.

The cheap soft ties came in a roll and lasted maybe 6 months before cracking. The expensive stuff was thicker and softer but harder to source and they're both annoyingly green lol


----------



## gr865 (Feb 10, 2020)

Is that the green soft ties, soft metal core with rubber coating?

If so I tried them when I did my first "Manifold" grow. Hated them from the start, stretch and break, the metal core pull out of the rubber coat.
I switched to the pipe cleaners and have not looked back.

One thing about the pipe cleaners is if you cut one you can twist them together to get the lengths you want.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Is that the green soft ties, soft metal core with rubber coating?
> 
> If so I tried them when I did my first "Manifold" grow. Hated them from the start, stretch and break, the metal core pull out of the rubber coat.
> I switched to the pipe cleaners and have not looked back.
> ...


Yes that's them. I found the two grades mentioned above. The cheap ones are annoyingly fragile and the better ones were nice but spendy and hard to find.

I'm definitely going to get some pipe cleaners and see how I like them.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 10, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Yes that's them. I found the two grades mentioned above. The cheap ones are annoyingly fragile and the better ones were nice but spendy and hard to find.
> 
> I'm definitely going to get some pipe cleaners and see how I like them.


Be sure and get the hobby ones, some are too coarse. The hobby ones are thick and soft. And when fastening do so lightly as they do have wire inside the fluff,


----------



## Sedan (Feb 11, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> You are absolutely right about this.
> 
> English as it is spoken in different places around the world is changing. Give it enough time and they will evolve into different languages altogether.


The Americans, in my opinion, greatly squeezed and simplified the English language. This can be compared to abbreviation. Shakespeare's language is of course a completely different English.

In the works of Shakespeare, more English words are involved than in the works of other authors.



ANC said:


> Day 48


Yes, it turns out pretty well.

Can you advertise your light with marijuana plants? Or is it illegal?

I wonder how the Chinese on the official website of Mars Hydro show hemp plants. Can't they have a problem with the law in China because of this?



gr865 said:


> Yes they are for cleaning smoking pipes.


I just never smoked a pipe, and none of my friends smoked a pipe, so I could not understand what it was. I did not know how to clean the pipes in general.)) In Russia and Ukraine, few people smoke pipes, except for their image or status, but this is a show off.)) I have never seen such tapes on sale .. They are probably there, but I didn’t attention to that.

PS these tapes are very expensive.)))


----------



## Sedan (Feb 11, 2020)

gr865 said:


> I am not sure what you mean.


I meant: "the ribbons that you use for garter."


----------



## Sedan (Feb 11, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> You might consider vine clips, about $12 for a bag of 100, indefinitely reusable.


You are not selling this? We cost $ 2. I don’t think you have much more. It is very comfortable and neat because they are elastic.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Be sure and get the hobby ones, some are too coarse. The hobby ones are thick and soft. And when fastening do so lightly as they do have wire inside the fluff,


Ooooh, good info, thanks!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2020)

Sedan said:


> I meant: "the ribbons that you use for garter."


Lol my visual is an item of women's clothing


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2020)

Sedan said:


> You are not selling this? We cost $ 2. I don’t think you have much more. It is very comfortable and neat because they are elastic.
> View attachment 4476769


I'm not sure how you use these to train plants without damaging the plant or breaking the band at harvest.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 11, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not sure how you use these to train plants without damaging the plant or breaking the band at harvest.







PS we’ll talk about your letter tomorrow, now it's night. The head is no longer working.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2020)

Sedan said:


> PS we’ll talk about your letter tomorrow, now it's night. The head is no longer working.


Ah, so you need rubbers AND clothespins. Vine clips do the same job more simply and cost less, at least here.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 12, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Ah, so you need rubbers AND clothespins. Vine clips do the same job more simply and cost less, at least here.







....I don’t know what I would do if it weren’t for Google.)))

Now I realized what kind of wonderful wine clips are))



Bro, I see this for the first time.))) We do not grow winegrowers; it is only in the Crimea that the climate allows.

PS: yes, I completely forgot about clothespins ... It are also needed .. Or any other clamps like .. You can use cable clamps. use.


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2020)

Don't be scared of cracking a stem, I do it all the time, intentionally and just support it till it regrows in the shape I want.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 13, 2020)

ANC said:


> Don't be scared of cracking a stem, I do it all the time, intentionally and just support it till it regrows in the shape I want.


Some pliers break.)))


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2020)

Absolutely! use those hands, don't be scared. You can always grow other weed if you fail with a plant.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 14, 2020)

ANC said:


> Absolutely! use those hands, don't be scared. You can always grow other weed if you fail with a plant.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4478486


Bro, again we don’t understand each other.

Just imagine that I am a guy from the city of Capetown))), I manufacture and sell lamps for growing. On my website my lamps are shown, under which hemp blossoms. Will I have problems with the law if the police see my website?

I just can not remember and pronounce the word is Native American.)) All the time I confuse with Kawasaki.))) Ayahuasca. A friend of mine from Peru sells this.)) There is still a Shaman, they carry out cerimonies

He sent a photo recently

This is the Amazon River




Different things that blow their heads))) I don’t even know what it is!


----------



## Onerom (Feb 14, 2020)

Respect brother. My wife is also from Ukraine but we live in Ozzie land


----------



## gr865 (Feb 14, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Some pliers break.)))


I took a page from your playbook, you broke the mainstem at ground level with monster pliers. I broke each branch at the mainstem with needlenose. This was done at 10 days before I flipped to 12/12.


Here is the plant yesterday @ day 43 of flower. It made a difference. Now I got about four to five more weeks for these to fatten up big time.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 14, 2020)

Onerom said:


> Respect brother. My wife is also from Ukraine but we live in Ozzie land


Hey!

Thanks bro!

Say hello to your wife from Kharkov!



gr865 said:


> I took a page from your playbook, you broke the mainstem at ground level with monster pliers.







Yes, I had such a sin ))


gr865 said:


> I broke each branch at the mainstem with needlenose.



By the way about Australia a bit.)))
These needlenos, in Russia are called the platypus ..



The platypus lives exclusively in Australia. Now you imagine what cultural development was in the USSR, what small pliers called a platypus, because they are similar ... It's true!

on television during the Soviet Union did not show militants and porn. The program was more informative. There was a channel like your discovery. But unfortunately, it was impossible to switch. If a person drank vodka and turned on the TV, then he could not watch porn and violence with Sylvester Stalone, he could only watch the discovery channel and Tchaikovsky Swan Lake .. An ordinary Russian electrician saw pliers and called them "platypus", an animal whom never saw, after that everyone agreed with him .. yes, these pliers are a "platypus" .. no is not a penis bredd pitt is a platypus))) - an animal living only in Australia. An animal is not an atomic warhead or pershing2 ...
Do you know what I mean? This is what we talked about in personal correspondence! You can’t let a person do what he wants to do (democracy) - anything can come to his head, except for the platypus or Tchaikovsky! Who do you think is better - the platypus or Sylvester stallone - the porn actor? I shit on his Oscars .. he starred in porn, then starred in violence constantly .. He constantly kills dozens of people in films, is that your soldier-liberator! Yes, he is an ordinary bandit mercenary, still all in plastic surgery, like an aging prostitute.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 14, 2020)

утконос плоскогубцы- hammer in google if you do not believe


----------



## Sedan (Feb 14, 2020)

my student is 75 watts OSRAM


----------



## Kassiopeija (Feb 14, 2020)

yes currently mammals & birds are the dominant species in a series of convergent evolution, so these cloak-type animals will most likely die out very soon. its a pity if we think back what strange creatures roamed the earth not even 40k years ago when modern men ventured out of Africa, birds big like you would be no contest


----------



## Sedan (Feb 14, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> yes currently mammals & birds are the dominant species in a series of convergent evolution, so these cloak-type animals will most likely die out very soon. its a pity if we think back what strange creatures roamed the earth not even 40k years ago when modern men ventured out of Africa, birds big like you would be no contest


maybe you don’t know, but tigers live in Siberia. This is the usurian tiger. Also an endangered species.






In truth, tigers do not fit Siberia in any way: they are like Rommel’s tanks shot from Africa and sent to Kursk. They had sand camouflage. 

PS My father remembered this well, he had tankmen in his village, the tanks were all in sandy camouflage. He told me about it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Bro, again we don’t understand each other.


Just imagine that I am a guy from the city of Capetown))), I manufacture and sell lamps for growing. On my website my lamps are shown, under which hemp blossoms. Will I have problems with the law if the police see my website?

You just need to stay small enough to make it hard for them to accuse you of being a drug dealer.

Man, our police are still locking up people for growing weed, but that is exactly what we do.
You get people importing bad lights from china then try to sell them, and then you get me, who will show the lights growing weed.

Guess which one builds the most loyalty?

I have a queue of 12 lights that are already paid for. and that is just orders from about Wednesday till yesterday.

Still feels like a dream.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2020)

ANC said:


> You just need to stay small enough to make it hard for them to accuse you of being a drug dealer.


I am not a drug dealer, I am selling the light under which other people grow marijuana. For those to whom I sell light! Then, to advertise the lamp, on my website I show a photo of my lamp with growing hemp that grows with the person to whom I sold the lamp.

I feel we do not understand each other.



ANC said:


> Man, our police are still locking up people for growing weed, but that is exactly what we do.


I understand that perfectly. But it's not that. I sell light exclusively to people who grow marijuana. You are not? In Russia, there are very few people who buy expensive fixtures to grow ficuses on the windowsill or tomatoes in the greenhouse. I need to somehow advertise my product in action. But I can not show on my site those buds that can be grown with the help of my light. If I officially register my business in Russia and import my lamps, and for advertising I show large buds on my website, sooner or later, the police will come to the place of registration of my enterprise and say: "Hey man, why is this you selling lamps to drug addicts and drug dealers do not share with us ?! You probably need to sit in jail for about five years, think carefully about your wrong behavior."

We have criminal liability not only for smoking and distribution, but also for training in cultivation and everything related to it. I can’t sell the light by tying it to marijuana - this is a crime in our country.

Do you understand? I am not a drug dealer, I sell light.



ANC said:


> You get people importing bad lights from china then try to sell them


No, I do not manufacture or sell bad Chinese light. My main products are OSRAM lamps. It is probably unprofitable to get them from China, because diodes are made in Germany.))

I have nothing bad to say about Samsung diodes, but they are almost twice as low in performance as OSRAM. For example: if you need Samsung for boxing 150 watts, then OSRAM is only 75 watts. Yes, OSRAM diodes are more expensive as well.

At my School now the guys are mainly OSRAM and Samsung from LED- I teach and observe them. What I'm saying is not empty words, but my research. Therefore, I sell OSRAM- I should have all the best !!))

Mars Hydro, I did not ask, it was they who pester me.))




ANC said:


> and then you get me, who will show the lights growing weed.


That I did not understand, Bro.



ANC said:


> I have a queue of 12 lights that are already paid for. and that is just orders from about Wednesday till yesterday.


12 fixtures in 4 days is a very good production. I'm happy for you!))


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2020)

Sedan said:


> I am not a drug dealer, I am selling the light under which other people grow marijuana. For those to whom I sell light! Then, to advertise the lamp, on my website I show a photo of my lamp with growing hemp that grows with the person to whom I sold the lamp.
> 
> I feel we do not understand each other.


No misunderstanding, over here, you will get away in court most likely for growing small amounts of weed, so as long as it doesn't look like one is growing a lot of weed, they will mostly leave people alone.

I mostly use Facebook as my platform, so direct marketing is important to me to create a brand.
It was a lot of work and sacrifice, but the local crowd now knows about me. They send pictures of their own grows with the lights I can use for marketing material.

the only misunderstanding was you were talking about your own real lights, I thought you meant like what would happen to you if you did the same thing over here?

Yeah, the Osrams isn't bad, I made an aquarium light for someone using some. I posted the picture below. Those are Osrams.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2020)

ANC said:


> No misunderstanding, over here, you will get away in court most likely for growing small amounts of weed, so as long as it doesn't look like one is growing a lot of weed, they will mostly leave people alone.
> 
> I mostly use Facebook as my platform, so direct marketing is important to me to create a brand.
> It was a lot of work and sacrifice, but the local crowd now knows about me. They send pictures of their own grows with the lights I can use for marketing material.
> ...


why do you use such passive radiators? it must be more effective


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2020)

my student is 75 watts OSRAM


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2020)

I use passive because it is quiet, it doesn't break either. I've had a power supply that powered the active cooling on over 40 COBs die. luckily they were soldered on, so they desoldered themselves.

Also, it was just fate that I happened to walk into a shop that carried that specific type of aluminium profile when I wanted to build my first light.... I now get delivery directly from the South African wholesaler.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2020)

ANC said:


> I use passive because it is quiet, it doesn't break either. I've had a power supply that powered the active cooling on over 40 COBs die. luckily they were soldered on, so they desoldered themselves.
> 
> Also, it was just fate that I happened to walk into a shop that carried that specific type of aluminium profile when I wanted to build my first light.... I now get delivery directly from the South African wholesaler.


Yes, I understand that only aluminum radiators need to be used. Aluminum is a very good heat conductor .. one of the best.

I’m talking about which one you have — it is made of thin metal and does not have cooling fins. With fins, the radiator cools the diodes more efficiently.


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2020)

Yes, you are right. more surface area would be better as would a fan, the cooler a diode, the more efficient it is
The plus side, the strips only run just below 50C on very hot days, and the aluminium is about USD 4.50 a piece, so that is part of it too.
My goal is to stay not only one of the best lights on the market but to undercut all those multimillion dollar companies with a disruptive product and price. In the long term, the Chinese will probably make a cheaper product that actually works... But for now, I am creating my little spot on the market and looking at going into more things.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 24, 2020)

ANC said:


> Yes, you are right. more surface area would be better as would a fan, the cooler a diode, the more efficient it is
> The plus side, the strips only run just below 50C on very hot days, and the aluminium is about USD 4.50 a piece, so that is part of it too.
> My goal is to stay not only one of the best lights on the market but to undercut all those multimillion dollar companies with a disruptive product and price. In the long term, the Chinese will probably make a cheaper product that actually works... But for now, I am creating my little spot on the market and looking at going into more things.


I doubt that in China they will ever do Rolex or Panerai. Rather, it will be something similar in appearance.)) China itself, has never produced expensive products, it produces cheap, budget items. It is usually not very reliable to use.

And if this is a branch of some serious company located in China, then the prices will not be low there.

I understand that you also want to reduce the price due to cheap materials.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Sedan (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Sedan (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Sedan (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Sedan (Mar 11, 2020)

37 Watt OSRAM

the fun begins. )))


----------



## VRZ711 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sedan said:


> 37 Watt OSRAM
> 
> the fun begins. )))
> 
> View attachment 4501533View attachment 4501534View attachment 4501535


This is amazing, let the fun begin !!!

wow Only 37 watts ???


----------



## Sedan (Mar 11, 2020)

VRZ711 said:


> wow Only 37 watts ???


Yes, here I want to show what OSRAM diodes are capable of, i.e. show clearly that so far they are the best in efficiency. As well as my technology.)))


----------



## Sedan (Mar 12, 2020)

here's another project

note - the lamp reflector is bent up to increase the angle of incidence of the light and capture the top.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Mar 12, 2020)

what name brand light is the 37watt light you use?


----------



## Sedan (Mar 13, 2020)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> what name brand light is the 37watt light you use?


We make these lamps ourselves using OSRAM diodes. Unfortunately, only in Russia they can be bought.
In Europe and America, there are also such lamps, but their price will turn out to be twice as expensive.
This is a very expensive light, Bro .. the most expensive of the LED lighting, but at the same time, the most effective.

PS is not my work, this is the work of my student. I designed the box and recommended the light, also helped with the cultivation technique, everything else is his job.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Mar 13, 2020)

sedan, did you by chance do a video of the building of the light,what driver ?


----------



## Sedan (Mar 14, 2020)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> sedan, did you by chance do a video of the building of the light,what driver ?


There is no secret in this, it is the same as the diodes of other brands are made. The catch is different: if you are not a resident of Germany, then you cannot buy these strips at retail, if you can, it is very expensive. OSRAM does not retail in other countries.

I have a student from Bonn .. here is his work



If you are from Germany, then I can ask him where he bought. But anyway, it's still expensive diodes. He spared money and bought OSRAM only for flowering - red. On veg- white, he has a Creе.

As for the drivers, it depends on the capabilities of the client. As a rule, we try to reduce the cost of the product as much as possible, because 90% of my sales are in Moscow and St. Petersburg, people in other cities of Russia cannot afford this light.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 14, 2020)

INSPIRATIONAL


----------



## Bignutes (Mar 14, 2020)

Sedan said:


> *Transplanting plants without stress, "one touch", from Sedan.*
> 
> This is my invention. I use this method for 2 years.
> 
> ...



Good to see your not the only one doing this. I also include breather tubes so that I don’t have to piss around with tiny pots, I start at 2 and 5 litre, vertical tubes provide extra aeration on seedlings in the 5 litre, the 2 litre ones are milk cartons. when the pot goes into next size up I pull the vertical aeration tubes out of the 5 litre and fill back in with fresh nutrient rich soil. No transplant shock and a recharge.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Mar 14, 2020)

thanks,i dig more,and have found the products wanted! wireing under the dash of my old truck is easy,1974 chevy bad conection to cb radio caused short small fire battery explosion!


----------



## Sedan (Mar 15, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> INSPIRATIONAL


Thanks bro!


Bignutes said:


> Good to see your not the only one doing this. I also include breather tubes so that I don’t have to piss around with tiny pots, I start at 2 and 5 litre, vertical tubes provide extra aeration on seedlings in the 5 litre, the 2 litre ones are milk cartons. when the pot goes into next size up I pull the vertical aeration tubes out of the 5 litre and fill back in with fresh nutrient rich soil. No transplant shock and a recharge.


Yes, every grower is familiar with this, when during a normal transplant, the root comes off .. by accident. Do not try, but sooner or later it can happen. Therefore, we are devising ways to avoid this.


oldsilvertip55 said:


> thanks,i dig more,and have found the products wanted! wireing under the dash of my old truck is easy,1974 chevy bad conection to cb radio caused short small fire battery explosion!


If you are from America, then I completely forgot.

Sylvania is an American representative office of OSRAM. Apparently in the USA you can buy Sylvania or OSRAM diodes at retail.

So that you understand what is at stake and what is the price of this product

not cheap)))





__





Sylvania Gro-Lux LED LINEAR - LED Lampe 396 Watt


Sylvania Gro-Lux LED LINEAR - LED Lampe 396 Watt ★ Auf Lager, für nur 1.300,00 € kaufen ★ Jetzt bei GrowAndStyle bestellen!




growandstyle.de


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Mar 15, 2020)

A little pricer but i would spend a little more to get what is right in the long run. i forget manners good evening sedan!


----------



## Sedan (Mar 15, 2020)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> A little pricer but i would spend a little more to get what is right in the long run. i forget manners good evening sedan!


Good morning.))

Bro, we are on different sides of the globe.))

Yes, I highly recommend that you spend a little more money once and buy a normal thing. Osram gives a guarantee for its diodes for 8 years. You will regain the difference in price, due to save electricity.

As for the microgrow or stealth, this is ideal.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 15, 2020)

I would still like to make a remark to Sylvania Grolux.

The property of LED lights is a large light loss with distance. 30-40 cm from the surface of the meadow is the maximum effect .. For greater efficiency, I would push the strip wider, because the lighting area of 400 watts OSRAM is much larger than the area of the lamp itself, which we see in the photo. And oblique rays are not so effective. It turns out that the meadow is illuminated unevenly.

Therefore, we make fixtures specifically for the box, first we find out the dimensions of the box, then we select the configuration. This can be offset 30% efficiency. What we see in the works of my students is the technology of grow, this is not light.)) Therefore, OSRAM experts do not pay attention to this. Most likely, they emphasized the compactness of the lamp itself, because if it were done correctly, it would be of enormous size ... as is often the case with us. Recently, a lamp was made to a client with dimensions of 1.5mX0.7m- for an area of 1.5mX1m +, just this area can be illuminated by 400W of OSRAM, we lower it 30-40 cm above the meadow, and the whole meadow is illuminated evenly. In the same lamp, Sylvia Grolux we see

Abmessung Grundgehäuse (LxBxH): 760 x 415 x 169 mm


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 15, 2020)

Hello, you've got an interesting discussion here. 



Sedan said:


> here's another project
> 
> note - the lamp reflector is bent up to increase the angle of incidence of the light and capture the top.
> 
> View attachment 4502364


this one looks interesting but it seems like the very top colas won't get direct light from the lamps...? what lights are those?


Sedan said:


> There is no secret in this, it is the same as the diodes of other brands are made. The catch is different: if you are not a resident of Germany, then you cannot buy these strips at retail, if you can, it is very expensive. OSRAM does not retail in other countries.
> 
> I have a student from Bonn .. here is his work
> 
> ...


Please ask - I'm from Germany and am currently in the wake of designing 2 entirely similar small growth chambers in order to do controlled comparative grows... I need a 2 boards with each, at least 3, perhaps even 4, separate channels/drivers:
1. Main photosynthesis light with a balanced spectrum (white) and a high PAR efficiency
2. UVB-UVA-NearUV-(various cyans/blues)
3. 660nm Deep Reds
4. 730nm Far Reds (+maybe IR to increase night time temperature)
perhaps 3+4 combined (still undecided on this...)



Sedan said:


> I would still like to make a remark to Sylvania Grolux.


This is a very good light indeed but I feel it still lacks some stuff to be perfect...

It's labeled to light out 1.20m x 1.20m but isn't its width too small for this? Do you, by chance, know a graphical recording of the canopy lux/umols just like this one: (just as an example)

^^ too weak on the outside



Sedan said:


> The property of LED lights is a large light loss with distance. 30-40 cm from the surface of the meadow is the maximum effect .. For greater efficiency, I would push the strip wider,


wouldn't it then be a good idea to design a board where the individual heatsinks could be arranged dynamically? like


Sedan said:


> Abmessung Grundgehäuse (LxBxH): 760 x 415 x 169 mm


L: 600-1200 x W: 600-1200 x H: (irrelevant) 
so one could simply adapt the light dispersion to different growth tents like (0.8m)^2 to (1.5m)^2 or even irrelgular ones like 0.8m x 1.5m? This way, one light could target more different setups - esp. when dimmable.... 



Sedan said:


> And oblique rays are not so effective. It turns out that the meadow is illuminated unevenly.


What they could so also is to integrate more 550nm light because the bandwith from 520nm-600nm can penetrate deeper into (or through) the leaves - also increasing canopy penetration, and also, this radiation does cause less heatspots, which is important when diodes are close.


What's strange is that they write that this light does also give out a small amout of UV:
"
*Das richtige Spektrum*
_Das "Universal" Spektrum ist optimal für die Nutzung ohne natürliches Sonnenlicht. Es kann daher als alleinige Lichtquelle für die Produktion von Pflanzen im Indoor-Bereich verwendet werden. Mit dieser Option ist das gesamte Spektrum inklusive Far-Red abgedeckt. Zusätzlich enthält es eine geringe und ungefährliche Menge an UV, welches nachweislich einen positiven Einfluss auf Wachstum, Blüte und Qualität von Pflanzen hat. "_

but that doesn't seem to be the case:

depending on what systematic one uses UVA ends at 380nm or 400nm.

The Sylvania lamp has its diodes shielded by glass - which is known to absorb UV-radiation rather well...


----------



## Gma6048 (Mar 16, 2020)

nice......


----------



## Sedan (Mar 17, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> this one looks interesting but it seems like the very top colas won't get direct light from the lamps...? what lights are those?


There 2X600 watts of sodium Philips Green Power.

We know that such lamps illuminate in a circle evenly.

To get the light to the top, he bent the reflector up. They grow up, will bend even more.
Now it looks like this






Kassiopeija said:


> Please ask - I'm from Germany and am currently in the wake of designing 2 entirely similar small growth chambers in order to do controlled comparative grows... I need a 2 boards with each, at least 3, perhaps even 4, separate channels/drivers:
> 1. Main photosynthesis light with a balanced spectrum (white) and a high PAR efficiency
> 2. UVB-UVA-NearUV-(various cyans/blues)
> 3. 660nm Deep Reds
> ...


First, I want to say that I’m the same electronics as the violinist from Schwarzenegger.))

Bro, I'm a builder, my specialty is an engineer-technologist.

About electronics, I have only a superficial idea.

Yes, I will ask George where he bought the OSRA M strip in Bonn.

As for the rest, I have already said that every year OSRAM holds a conference in Moscow, our representative attends this conference regularly. OSRAM is the first company in the world that has developed a set of diodes specifically for growing hemp. They conducted experiments with hemp specifically. Therefore, with regard to the spectra and everything else, we clearly adhere to the recommendations of OSRAM.



Kassiopeija said:


> The Sylvania lamp has its diodes shielded by glass - which is known to absorb UV-radiation rather well...


I know for sure that the Sylvania Grolux sodium Suite is one of the best in its class. When these lamps were made in Belgium, they were the most expensive of the sodium. Now, when in Europe the demand for these lamps disappeared, Sylvania Growlux is already being made in China - they are cheap.

As for the LED lamp of Sylvania, which is higher, I think that there the diodes are the same as OSRAM offers us.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 17, 2020)

Gma6048 said:


> nice......


Thanks!


Kassiopeija said:


> Please ask - I'm from Germany


 https://www.led-tech.de/de/50cm-Osram-SSL-Horticulture-Hyper-Red-Plug-und-Grow-Streifen


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 17, 2020)

Sedan said:


> There 2X600 watts of sodium Philips Green Power.
> 
> We know that such lamps illuminate in a circle evenly.
> 
> ...


This is a very interesting approach. It's sort of a combination of the horizontal & vertical approach, but I don't think it'll reach the same efficiency in the usage of the lamps output like your silo-grow - the light gets partially reflected and a bit weaker, but the lux will increase in these areas as well. But he'll cut vegtime enormously down - how does he fertigate?



Sedan said:


> First, I want to say that I’m the same electronics as the violinist from Schwarzenegger.))


Friend, I didn't understand that, but I like Schwarzenegger alot! Schwarzenegger for president 



Sedan said:


> I know for sure that the Sylvania Grolux sodium Suite is one of the best in its class. When these lamps were made in Belgium, they were the most expensive of the sodium. Now, when in Europe the demand for these lamps disappeared, Sylvania Growlux is already being made in China - they are cheap.


Yes, me too, 600w Sylvania Grolux HPS was my main growlight indoors for years. Got it from China.
But prices of electricity are skyrocketing due to the green wave and thus, expensive LED tech becomes more reasonable. The summer heat also gets worse with every year, I'm feeling this clearly.
The price is a good way to regulate certain demands in fields of interest.



Sedan said:


> 50cm Osram SSL Horticulture Hyper Red Plug & Grow Streifen - Horticulture Grow-Modul mit Osram SSL 120 Hyper Red


thanks for the link


----------



## Sedan (Mar 17, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> This is a very interesting approach. It's sort of a combination of the horizontal & vertical approach, but I don't think it'll reach the same efficiency in the usage of the lamps output like your silo-grow - the light gets partially reflected and a bit weaker, but the lux will increase in these areas as well.


Yes, just like in the case of a 37-watt microgrove, this is a combination of vertical and horizontal cultivation medodes. All this to increase productivity technologically, without adding power.



Kassiopeija said:


> But he'll cut vegtime enormously down - how does he* fertigate*?


I don’t understand this word))



Kassiopeija said:


> Friend, I didn't understand that, but I like Schwarzenegger alot! Schwarzenegger for president


this means that if Schwarzenegger would be a violinist now, then I could be an electronic engineer then. This is a joke, as Russians say, when they want to express what is impossible. Not necessarily Schwarzenegger, anyone. It’s impossible to imagine Schwarzenegger as a violinist, there are few brains and creativity.

Yes, Schwarzenegger in my childhood was my one of the most beloved actors in Hollywood. True lie .. Terminator. And I was very disappointed in him when I found out that he starred in porn and achieved his success thanks to his wife. It is very disgusting for me when a man humbles himself in front of a woman because of money. He could not even afford a normal lover, as a star should.))) He was afraid of his wife, like fire.)))
If not for Kennedy, there would be no Terminator. As an actor, he is pathetic and causes only a smile when he begins to play according to Stanislavsky.

And he did not succeed in becoming president, no matter how hard his wife tried, ... it turns out that to be president, it is not enough to be a terminator, you also need a small part of the brain at least.)))


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Mar 17, 2020)

I have much to learn and to do trying for a self build of led .thanks for insight,sedan!


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 17, 2020)

Sedan said:


> I don’t understand this word))


I'm sorry I mixed it up with "irrigate" - I mean how does he give water to the pots - the ones at the center seem a bit hard to reach...



Sedan said:


> this means that if Schwarzenegger would be a violinist now, then I could be an electronic engineer then. This is a joke, as Russians say, when they want to express what is impossible. Not necessarily Schwarzenegger, anyone. It’s impossible to imagine Schwarzenegger as a violinist, there are few brains and creativity.
> 
> Yes, Schwarzenegger in my childhood was my one of the most beloved actors in Hollywood. True lie .. Terminator. And I was very disappointed in him when I found out that he starred in porn and achieved his success thanks to his wife. It is very disgusting for me when a man humbles himself in front of a woman because of money. He could not even afford a normal lover, as a star should.))) He was afraid of his wife, like fire.)))
> If not for Kennedy, there would be no Terminator. As an actor, he is pathetic and causes only a smile when he begins to play according to Stanislavsky.
> ...


Porn? oh my God, you see how it is in Hollywood, once you have a beautiful body... and I don't want to know how bad their weman are treated with all those sex-exploitive scandals and shit... too much decadency in some regions of their society there... just look at Charlie Sheen, that guy infected hundreds - maybe thousands with HIV just because he couldn't controll himself and onlöy thinks of himselves, not his brothers and sisters.... a shame

but seriously, Schwarzenegger was quite intelligent as Governor, he managed to find a right balance between the 2 major US american political factions. But his legacy clearly are his movies... Conan the Barbarian was it for me, not because of him the whole movie is just a classic, esp. because of the long scene where you just see the medieval landscape underlayed by impressive emotional film-music - I still listen to that when I read books, the score by Basil Poledouris.
I think he knows he's a bad actor - but when he plays a savage or mechanical robot - that doesn't matter much - perhaps it adds an involuntarily sense of humour to it - he even makes fun of this/himself in the Terminator-series - when the robot "tries" to laugh (esp. in T3 - where the female opponent outplays him at ease). And it's been nice from him by paying a large part of the huge demolition with his own money - that's sort of a dedication you'll hardly find in Hollywood at all.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 18, 2020)

I also say absolutely seriously: Schwarzenegger is one of the favorite actors of my childhood. It has an extraordinary charm and impressiveness, despite the fact that it looks scary.)) I watched all the films with his participation. Very often I review them now. I return to childhood.)))


oldsilvertip55 said:


> I have much to learn and to do trying for a self build of led .thanks for insight,sedan!


If you have electronic skills, then you will not have any problems. I know many guys who started small with simple growers on the forum, and eventually turned into high-class specialists in LED lighting. There are also such ones here. ANC is one of them.



Kassiopeija said:


> I mean how does he give water to the pots - the ones at the center seem a bit hard to reach...


This is his past job.








Kassiopeija said:


> Porn?


This is my Soviet upbringing, Bro.))) There is a very strict morality based on spiritual values. It’s a shame for me to trade my body or live off of a woman, which is essentially the same. You can’t re-educate me.

In the capitalist world, everything is based on material values, lust and pleasures: people live exclusively by this, caring exclusively about themselves, they do not care about the rest. This is western democracy.

But this is already in the past, people like me have already become extinct, like brontosaurs.))) I’m a museum exhibit.))) You can understand from me what people had in mind during the Soviet Union.))) And it's really guys !

What is happening now in the Russian show business is indescribable, in many aspects of the dirt, it is possibly superior to Hollywood. There is only debauchery, perversion and drugs. All of this from their lives is splashed onto the screens of movie theaters. Cinema in Russia has turned into something between a porn film, Conan the barbarian and the Benny Hill show - it's disgusting to watch.



Kassiopeija said:


> just look at Charlie Sheen


His father tried for Charlie Sheen .. I don’t remember his name .. the film "Platoon" was such once. Charlie Sheen did not need to achieve anything - he was presented with all this from childhood. He is a spoiled child, thinking that everything is allowed to him. I do not perceive him as an actor. Even comedic roles he was not very successful.



Kassiopeija said:


> but seriously, Schwarzenegger was quite intelligent as Governor


Yes, I know that when Schwarzenegger started having heart problems and could not act in films, Kennedy appointed him as governor, hoping to push him into the presidency, like Reagan, even against the law, because a foreigner cannot be president. For some reason, she ... and her family did not succeed in returning the Kennedy clan (represented by Schwarzenegger) to the US throne.

After he broke up with Kennedy, his affairs began to decline. All his films over the past fifteen years are a dummy.

I also say absolutely seriously: Schwarzenegger is one of the favorite actors of my childhood. It has an extraordinary charm and impressiveness, despite the fact that it looks scary.)) I watched all the films with his participation. Very often I review them now. I return to childhood.)))


----------



## Sedan (Mar 18, 2020)

Exclusive photo))


----------



## Sedan (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Sedan (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## gr865 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hey buddy I am a bit ahead of you, I harvested and dried over the past couple of weeks. Check out my journal.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 25, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Hey buddy I am a bit ahead of you, I harvested and dried over the past couple of weeks. Check out my journal.
> View attachment 4512910


Hello, comrade!

excellent result! Congratulations!

PS to me for a long time, about 3 months. This year was not very successful for me in terms of growing.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 25, 2020)

Here is a lamp Mars hydro gives to my student ... so that he advertises on YouTube.



The lamp is not cheap, 120 watts costs $ 250.


----------



## gr865 (Mar 25, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Hello, comrade!
> 
> excellent result! Congratulations!
> 
> PS to me for a long time, about 3 months. This year was not very successful for me in terms of growing.


Yes my friend, mine was not all successful, did not get my weight and the buds were not as tight as my usual grows.
I have run these lamps for about 5 grows so going to change them with my next grow.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 27, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Yes my friend, mine was not all successful, did not get my weight and the buds were not as tight as my usual grows.
> I have run these lamps for about 5 grows so going to change them with my next grow.


Yes, from five cycles the lamps may not shine so brightly. In addition, you have long cycles in the vertical method. I used sodium lamps for no more than 2 years.

Perhaps that is why the buds were not so dense.

Remind me bro, what brand of lamp do you have?


----------



## gr865 (Mar 27, 2020)

315W CMH


----------



## juxt (Mar 27, 2020)

Brother Sedan, I appreciate you so much! The people around you who do not appreciate your mind are fools, but i am glad it brought you here! 

So many things I want to talk about, like building + airplane physics, but let me say first that I want only good things for you and your family, and i send you love and peace and prayers from America. 

Forgive me please I've read this whole thread, and made a long reply. I read your methods and they are incredible, you are as keen an inventor as I have seen..(Macgyver the hero who made whatever tools he needs). your methods are better for people than any i have seen, you care to show what things are really important in the grow, I greatly admire your work as a teacher (фахівець is that right?)

I don't agree with all of the politics opinions i think, as i believe that all these systems are corrupt, but i have made peace that i am a stranger here. 

Thank you brother Sedan for your knowledge and generosity. I mean no offense, I have a dry sense of humor. I want to buy your seeds but it is illegal for me i can only look at beautiful pictures.



Sedan said:


> So I saw that there is nothing better than for a man to have joy in his work--because that is his reward. *Who will make him see what will come after him?*


This is true of the man under the sun. Is that the only kind of man?



Sedan said:


> You can not imagine how our children absorb each gesture, every word of "star" !!!


We must be wise and teach them to be wise or after they will see it without us and be fooled. I hope your sin listens to you more, my sons do not listen much yet 



Sedan said:


> culture of ethics


Brother, here we disagree, those culture you admire is another system of control, they have existed longer and are strong and beautiful, but also corrupt



Sedan said:


> Imagine the power of propaganda, if absolutely normal people believe in obvious nonsense


What propaganda do you believe? I think you watch too many movies 



Sedan said:


> I read that in America there were frequent cases of headlight thefts from Porsche Caen.


This propaganda? That this light is best for growing, or that people steal for that? Both propaganda...



Sedan said:


> few people smoke pipes


But i saw a hookah in one of your photos! Don't you clean that 



Sedan said:


> Apparently in the USA you can buy Sylvania or OSRAM diodes at retail.


Osram purchased a company in America, Fluence, they are high end yes but there are some others that are real competition. The Samsung lm301b is a really good diode.

All those questions for you so here is something about me. I grew up in Virginia, where there are coal mines and tobacco farming. I understand what it can be to be stuck in a life that is hard to escape. Mine are simple people, and mostly they have little hope of escaping that life, they are used and manipulated daily not killed but ground down. I was gifted with some skill and was able to get out, but i found the same answer you did, I can't live the high lifestyle and use people. 

Your plight and words touched me Sedan, I pray good for you and your family.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 29, 2020)

gr865 said:


> 315W CMH


Yes, I remembered, you showed me your lamp a few years ago and recommended it to me.

If not mistaken, then this lamp is only for flowering. Or not?



juxt said:


> Brother Sedan, I appreciate you so much!


Hi bro!

Thank you from the bottom of my heart for your kind words! 

I feel a storm of emotions in your words. 

This is very familiar to me, I'm the same person. Nationality does not matter here.



juxt said:


> This is true of the man under the sun. Is that the only kind of man?


There are other people, but very few of them. As a rule, the civilization of mankind relies on such people. Nietzsche defined these people as Übermensch. You can call these people - people with a pure mind. It's like newborn children who absorb the world around them, guided by the education of their parents. The word of mother or father is true anyway. The same process occurs in the heads of unusual people. They also absorb everything like a sponge, but due to the subtlety of mind and observation, they realize very early that most of what their parents tell them is not true.

Then comes the stage of frustration in the lives of these people. As a rule, this occurs some time after puberty, when they realize that this sweet fruit is actually not so sweet.

After the stage of disappointment, the stage of finding a way out begins. It seems to a person that there is a path that will lead him into a truly happy life, due to the fact that this path is not the one that all people go through, until the end of his life, sincerely believing that their parents or teachers gave them in childhood. This is the path that the will and the mind can pave.

Behind the search stage, the stage of contemplation begins. This is when a person realizes that nothing can be changed and you need to look for something in the life that is. This is a very sad period, because if this person does not begin to engage in creation or creation, then sooner or later it will end in alcoholism, the house of the insane or a religious sect.

But if, nevertheless, a person overcomes his fears and directs his whole mind to a specific goal, then this person is the one we are talking about.

Übermensch see much deeper and understand everything much better than ordinary people. Therefore, it is not difficult for them to manipulate people and lead them along. Such people make very good leaders. (Napoleon, Lenin, Hitler, Stalin.) As a rule, the result of their activity is a split of the world into two parts! Now carefully: this is how they express their understanding of life ... their own, their own, not imposed by their parents or teachers, their own!

The greatest scientists, artists, musicians, writers, poets, etc. are also made from these people. They also, as a rule, by their actions carry out a revolution in one or another sphere, because they bring their understanding, not imposed by parents or teachers.

That's the way these people move our world forward. If they were not there, then everything would be stuck in place, attavism would begin. Everything seems to be clear to everyone for a long time, but this is not so. All the time a man will appear who will turn all this understanding inside out and be believed.

But there is a flip side to the coin, these people are not always good or good in the world. Übermensch is not Superman in tights, like a balleron, it can be a villain. It has also recently become customary to buy this gift for money: this is called PROPAGANDA. When you are forced to impose something that you do not accept and do not perceive in essence.



juxt said:


> What propaganda do you believe? I think you watch too many movies


))) Yes, I really like cinema. But this is not propaganda, this is art, Bro.

I watch a movie to calm down and plunge into the world of illusions. These are fictional characters who become my friends, who will never betray me, with whom I am fun and easy, who remind me of those very people (I stole plagiarism from Nietzsche.)))

Unfortunately, the longer I live, the fewer films I watch warmly and calmly. Over the years, I have more and more learned to recognize vices in human faces, no matter how they grimace. Very few actors who, in my eyes, do not look like in films, as if they are simply grimacing. "I do not believe!" So would say Stanislavsky.

When I was little, then happiness seemed so immense, the farther over the years, happiness became less and less, and as a result very small, like a stone in a kidney.


juxt said:


> This propaganda? That this light is best for growing, or that people steal for that? Both propaganda...


This is what I call black humor. This is the same propaganda as Tarantino films.)))) Horror, what a pervert he is. Cocaine Tarantino obviously sniffed. 



juxt said:


> But i saw a hookah in one of your photos! Don't you clean that


Yes, I have two hookahs. Friends knew that I smoke, gave me ... But I do not use them. It is like a souvenir for the most part. We smoke a little through a pipe or hookah.



juxt said:


> Your plight and words touched me Sedan, I pray good for you and your family.


I wish you to go the way you are going - your path is right. IMHO


----------



## gr865 (Mar 29, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Yes, I remembered, you showed me your lamp a few years ago and recommended it to me.
> 
> If not mistaken, then this lamp is only for flowering. Or not?


I use the 3100K lamp for both veg and flower.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 30, 2020)

gr865 said:


> I use the 3100K lamp for both veg and flower.


We use these for flowering. On veg they are not so effective, but of course it will grow.

PS Some fresh photos from Portugal


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 30, 2020)

juxt said:


> I want to buy your seeds


Yeah man Sedan be nice and throw out some freebies, we report here first! XD


----------



## gr865 (Mar 30, 2020)

Sedan, I do hope in this very troubling time that you and Ms. S are well and staying safe!
Peace be with you my friend!


----------



## Sedan (Mar 31, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> Yeah man Sedan be nice and throw out some freebies, we report here first! XD


And who else should I tell all this? Myself to me?))) Bro, here's the go-ahead for free, a little sloppy, but look how interesting this is.)))



gr865 said:


> Sedan, I do hope in this very troubling time that you and Ms. S are well and staying safe!
> Peace be with you my friend!


Thank you very much, comrade!

It’s only in your words that I’m breathing now, there wouldn’t be this, I would probably not survive.

You and your family, good and prosperity !! Peace!


----------



## juxt (Mar 31, 2020)

I saw that guy in Belarus playing hockey. I hope they take things more seriously.

My friend died in Moscow about a month ago, he had a heart attack and when the ambulance came they didn't have medicine and he died in the way to the hospital.

I have a team of about 10 in Kiev doing development, i worry about those guys as well.

@Sedan how is the OSRAM led? Do you have any new pictures? I like that your light was made of strips... in the US many lights are going to that style, including the Fluence/Osram.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 31, 2020)

juxt said:


> I saw that guy in Belarus playing hockey. I hope they take things more seriously.


This is a Soviet hockey school. The USSR in hockey was the strongest in the world, even among NHL professionals.



juxt said:


> My friend died in Moscow about a month ago, he had a heart attack and when the ambulance came they didn't have medicine and he died in the way to the hospital.


Bro is this a joke? In Moscow, there is no medicine in the ambulance?))
No, my friend, you almost spoke correctly: your friend didn’t have money simply. There is no social health insurance in Russia. If you do not have money, then you will die, and they will stand aside and smoke ... If you have money. then they’ll immediately need you in an ambulance .. at least they will do a heart transplant!))

In Moscow, there are very good clinics, if you pay, you will be healthy, like a bull.



juxt said:


> I have a team of about 10 in Kiev doing development, i worry about those guys as well.


if not a secret, in what area is your team exploring in Kiev? Do you really work for the CIA?)) I mean, I don’t understand why you worry about them! If they are Ukrainians, then they should be happy that they work in a foreign company .. with you! Because they pay well there! If I were you, I would be glad for them, instead of worrying! Their families are happy. If you are talking about colleagues of your compatriots, then of course, let them raise the level and transfer to Switzerland, let them work and research better there. Ukraine is not the best place for international business.

If you are talking about those polar bears that walk the streets of Kiev, then this is not scary. Everyone is already accustomed to polar bears on the street.))) They can simply be chopped off with an ax.))) And from the sound of a balalaika they also fall into a trance, like cobras from the pipe of an Indian fakir. If you play balalaika well and play Kalinka to these bears, then the bears will also strip you a striptease.)))


----------



## Sedan (Mar 31, 2020)

If you did not know, then during the USSR there was no professional sport in fact. Each athlete had to work in a different job in parallel.

Do you recognize this person?



This is the legendary goalkeeper Tretyak, he is a unique hockey player.



Here is his work))))))))


----------



## juxt (Mar 31, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Bro is this a joke?


No joke, heart medicine he needed they did not have. Toulinov was his family name. Maybe he was faking and just skipped out on his wife.

I'm not anything with government. The people i work with are software developers. They don't work for a foreign company, there is a Kiev company that we contract with, so they are paid local rates. I care about people in my circles, so i worry about them...more about government not taking it seriously than anything though and their company takes advantage.

If i ever did see a Russian bear on the street what would I do? If you play the balalaika i will dance the barynya! That will scare them away.

I had heard that there were no professional athletes but I thought they were all just military officers. It was interesting to me that the Belarus leadership is showing off against Russia on the virus, I think many people will suffer because of that.

Don't forget to show new pictures of grow . I only recently learned about vertical and it is very interesting. Do you make hash? Most of my international friends only think hash, no flower.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 31, 2020)

juxt said:


> No joke, heart medicine he needed they did not have. Toulinov was his family name.


I will tell you a case that happened to me in 2007.

I had a business and I was relatively rich. Once, my father called me (he was then living in a country house), when he was engaged in household chores in his house, he cut his arm in the area with an electric circular saw on a tree. He was taken to the hospital. He calls me on the phone, says that the tendon is damaged and the arm cannot be saved. I rushed to the hospital right away, made a couple of phone calls to my senior friend. Five minutes later, the entire department stood at attention in the line in the corridor ... My father was placed in a separate room, he underwent a complex operation. The hand works as before! Do you know what I mean?
I see that you are familiar with the Russian mentality, but you don’t know everything to the end. Yes, IT specialists are the most sought-after jobs in Ukraine and Russia for foreign companies. Russian brains are very cheap and effective. IT people, especially freelancers, earn very well. They should not be regretted, it is worth rejoicing only!

But these are mostly people divorced from real life in Russia .. Well, you know what I mean ... Not adapted to survive in the condition of Russia. Because money is not everything! If your unfortunate acquaintance had a friend like me, he would not have died!

In our country, both doctors and cops are the last bastards! Until you show them power, money, or your own harker to scare them, they won’t do anything ... They don’t give a damn about you!



juxt said:


> I had heard that there were no professional athletes but I thought they were all just military officers.


Bro is for the most part sarcasm))

I remember how in America they sold underground bunkers, fearing a Russian nuclear attack.)))

Yes, Tretyak played for the hockey club CSKA (the central sports club of the Soviet army) There were all the officers. But these were first athletes, and only then officers. It was all essentially fictitious. But it is possible that they carried out the instructions of the KGB when they traveled abroad. After all, an officer must obey orders.



juxt said:


> Belarus leadership


Lukashenko is the permanent leader of Belarus.)) He plays the role of Stalin or Brezhnev. His people call "dad"))) He is a communist in fact.



juxt said:


> Do you make hash?


We don’t have both hookah and hashish in fashion.)))


----------



## Avering (Apr 1, 2020)

this is so inspirational.. wow.. thank you for sharing this with us


----------



## Sedan (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Apr 1, 2020)

hope this finds you and the family doing well. Impressive grow in the above pic!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 2, 2020)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> hope this finds you and the family doing well. Impressive grow in the above pic!


Thanks bro!

In the photo above, this is not my work, this is the work of my student from Moscow, under the light from OSRAM


----------



## Sedan (Apr 3, 2020)

My student from Germany, about which I spoke earlier.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 3, 2020)

The best machine gun of the second world war.

Best not only because it shoots well. This machine is very cheap, incredibly easy to assemble and operate. It was made in besieged Leningrad in 1943. Children assembled the machine in the factories, because there were no other workers


----------



## Sedan (Apr 5, 2020)

Previously, they fought against the Soviet threat, then there were aliens and zombies, then falling skyscrapers and the fight against terrorists, then they invested money in the Maidan - for freedom, now a virus has appeared!

Gentlemen: do not you think that this is already too much !! ???

Bill Gates and Donald Trump need to hang on a pillar by the legs, like Mussolini and his wife!

Because millions of innocent people suffer from these Masonic enterprises! You say that Stalin and Hitler are tyrants ?! Open your eyes - this is your government! I understand Hitler and Stalin, they had a noble idea !!

But what are these bastards doing for the money !!! they little bitches ?? !! Thousands of innocent lives, panic and again, bitch, economic crisis!

In our country, chaos again! Who's guilty???!!!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 5, 2020)

I came across this video recently.






I have two questions:

1. Where does such insight as Nostradamus come from two months before the virus is detected? (Forum date October 19.)

2, Why the economic crisis began with the first sick, and not when it spread.

The only president who spoke out about the virus in a different way is Lukashenko, the president of Belarus. The same communist. He forbade the closure of enterprises and said that this virus is a fiction! Politicians of any rank, in any country in the world only profit from the virus - these are his words!

Who was right I with Lukashenko or all the rest, time will tell!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 5, 2020)

There is still such an opinion among the Russians.




Do not be alarmed, I saw it on the Internet, no more! 

This is a joke.)))))))))))))

PS I have repeatedly put forward this theory, it is to those who read me from the beginning.) These are my stupid thoughts.)))


----------



## Sedan (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Sedan (Apr 6, 2020)

)))


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2020)

Please stay safe, if you go on a ventilator, you have maybe 15 to 30% chance to survive (with great complications after).

Being overweight (15kgs or more)
smoking
heart disease
hypertension
diabetes
older than 60
If you tick more than 3 of those on the list, your chances are very slim to come out of this without harm if you get this disease and your immune system is not able to keep you going... (ultimately it is the immune system that kills you).


When this happens you are going to be alone, no family allowed to see you. It is a terrible way to die. Normally of heart or total organ failure.
It is already this way in a number of places that are not even near showing a flattening of the curve.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 7, 2020)

Bro, thanks for the recommendations, but I will please you a little. Both Africans and Russians have very persistent genetics. You because you were tormented by enslavers for hundreds of years, and we, because we were constantly tormented by life. After the Second World War, there were practically no men left in the USSR, but those who remained were the most persistent, the most daring, the most powerful and cunning, they gave birth to a generation of our fathers and mothers. I think that it’s very difficult to break a Russian person if he is a person.

I recall the 86th, when the nuclear reactor in Chernobyl exploded, I lived a few hundred kilometers from the explosion. I didn’t notice anything!))) Ten years later I found out what panic was in Europe then. I will not be surprised that in Europe in the spring of the 86th everybody wore gas masks.))) Information for consideration!

My son lives in Portugal on the border with Spain and basically does not wear a mask, I support him! Let the mask be worn by superman or clowns in the circus!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 7, 2020)

*We’ll drink, we’ll have fun. And death will come - we will die!*

What is the difference in the perception of the crisis by European and Russian?

Europeans wonder why the Russians are so joyful on holiday? After all, the country is in a terrible crisis. Read the internet. Watch TV.

And the thing is that the western man in the street evaluates the crisis by stock summaries, interest rates, a television screen, the Internet and other abstractions and is discouraged.

But the Russian is wondering: will he starve tomorrow? And he answers himself: no.
Will he be expelled from housing? And also - no.
Does he have enough money to drink and eat? Yes, of course!

Well, then what is the crisis?
Everything is good. You can take a walk. That's the holidays.

primary source









Эх пить будем, гулять будем. А смерть придёт - помирать будем!


В чём разница в восприятии кризиса европейцем и россиянином? Европейцев удивляет, почему на праздник россияне такие радостные? Ведь страна в жутчайшем кризисе. Почитайте интернет. Посмотрите телевизор. А всё дело в том, что западный обыватель оценивает кризис по биржевым сводкам, процентным…




bulochnikov.livejournal.com


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2020)

Unfortunately I don't have great health, I mean I am doing well enough on account of not smoking and drinking, but have heart, cholesterol and a screwed up back so I'm not very fit either. 95% of people will be fine... I'm sadly already high risk of sudden death without getting sick.


----------



## juxt (Apr 8, 2020)

Almost everyone in a position of power today is guilty brother. Who deserves to be in power? Not anyone that wants it.

There is chaos on the world now with this virus. I don't think the rich planned it, they dying too. but of course they've manipulated things in their favor with money, but that is true of rich in every country and every political party.

I can't defend the leadership, but what had Bill gates got to do with it? I have heard many things, but what i believe is this virus came from bats in China. Have you not seen the Chinese doctor they tortured for warning about it?

I hope you're staying safe, and praying peace on your family! We are hunkering down in place "safe at home".

I have not seen pictures if your grow in some time, I hope you are able to continue to grow and your business increase. I enjoyed your sons videos, but haven't seen any in a while.


----------



## juxt (Apr 8, 2020)

ANC said:


> I'm sadly already high risk of sudden death without getting sick.


Prayers of peace and safety for you also brother. I've seen your stuffs on here, lurking for a long time, mad respect.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 8, 2020)

ANC said:


> Unfortunately I don't have great health, I mean I am doing well enough on account of not smoking and drinking, but have heart, cholesterol and a screwed up back so I'm not very fit either. 95% of people will be fine... I'm sadly already high risk of sudden death without getting sick.


You think that I am healthy)))) No, that’s not so .. More precisely, I guess that it’s not, because I was at the doctor’s last time ... this is when I got into a car accident .. fifteen years ago. After that, I have never been to a hospital or clinic. It’s probably hard for you to believe, but it is.

The whole problem lies in the immune system, and your back hurts or not, it doesn’t matter.

In Belarus during the USSR there was such an acrobat in the circus the name Dikul. You know those people who fly without trap under the canopy on the trapeze. At the bottom, only the mesh is stretched. . So: this Dikul fell once from under the dome and fell down. He broke his spine and was paralyzed. Doctors could not do anything to make him start walking. But Dikul did not give up; he developed a method based on willpower. Starting small, he began to train his body through pain. He performed a miracle, the doctors were in shock!

He himself created and developed a method for the rehabilitation of people with a violation of the musculoskeletal system. He healed himself and now heals people.

He is now 70 years old. 

Do you believe that this person was bedridden and could not walk?






This is the power of spirit, and the power of will!

Do exercises in the morning, douche with cold water after charging, this is the easiest way to strengthen the immune system. Only charging should bring you real tension - it’s either push ups or pull up on the bar. To the last so that his hands would be cowardly I’ve been doing this for a very long time. Then a cold shower .. Only in Africa it’s probably not as unpleasant as ours.)) Sometimes you get up in the morning, when it’s -30 degrees outside, you don’t want to get out from under the covers, not that the shower is cold))) But I force me still do it! This gives me strength, not only health, but also overcoming various life difficulties.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 8, 2020)

juxt said:


> I can't defend the leadership, but what had Bill gates got to do with it?


The forum, which took place two months before the coronovirus was detected in China, was organized by the Bill Gates Foundation.

This virus was not detected until December 2019.

In 1999, Bill Gates created an organization to cleanse humanity, then began to popularize vaccinations around the world. Ten years later, a virus occurred. He left his post at Microsoft to do virology more closely. If someone says that Bill Gates is engaged in charity, then it’s like a prostitute suddenly wants to become a nun, this is nonsense! Or Putin suddenly became a Buddhist monk in the Shaolin monastery.)))



juxt said:


> is this virus came from bats in China. Have you not seen the Chinese doctor they tortured for warning about it?


Yes, I talk with the Chinese from Mars Hydro, they say that there is practically no virus there.

No, I heard another version that the batman from Los Angeles is the distributor of the virus. Lol

Before that there were pigs, birds ... etc. Every year 650,000 people die from ordinary flu, but for some reason no one thinks about it.



juxt said:


> We are hunkering down in place "safe at home".


Yes, we also have all the enterprises closed, but the streets are crowded.))) We can’t sit at home.)) Retirees were forbidden to ride on public transport, retirees raised a riot.)) The response was the cancellation of free travel for retirees in public transport. But still they travel by public transport. They are not allowed in - they attack the drivers.)) Bus drivers are shocked, they do not know what to do.



juxt said:


> I hope you're staying safe, and praying peace on your family!


Thanks bro! You and your loved ones are also in good health!



juxt said:


> I have not seen pictures if your grow in some time, I hope you are able to continue to grow and your business increase. I enjoyed your sons videos, but haven't seen any in a while.


As soon as the first signs of the virus appeared in China, as if by the command of the gods)), the economic crisis immediately began. For some reason, this immediately affected Russia and Ukraine. Immediately, from December! Now even my relative, a millionaire, is fighting for his business; he is on the verge of bankruptcy. He no longer finances my son, everything has to be paid to me, but I don’t know how to live this month myself, not that my son can help! These are the things, Bro.)) Therefore, now in the room I’m not all right. I will show the photo to you later. There was no video, because it transferred to flowering only in March ...

But I wanted to say something else: do you remember how a few days before 9/11 shares of aviation companies fell sharply? Why did this happen in advance? How and who came to this?
Here we see a similar situation, nothing happened in December, and the economy has already begun to collapse.


----------



## juxt (Apr 9, 2020)

Brother Sedan, I hate to hear that things are not going well  i think the world is feeling this impact, and it is the common man that always pays the highest price. People are shocked here about the small indignities we face, and the way things are going and it is the poor that suffer (even though the poor in America are not very poor). Hopefully when things settle you well be able to get back on track.

I don't knew, it's hard for me to believe anyone can plan anything big so i don't buy into most theories about things, but have put some thoughts below! I don't know anything so just trying to encourage thought. You have made me think !



Sedan said:


> This is the power of spirit, and the power of will!


Do you know of Wim Hof?



Sedan said:


> prostitute suddenly wants to become a nun


Maybe he's guilty for past sins? He has certainly mellowed, I would think Besos or Ellison are more ruthless now.



Sedan said:


> I talk with the Chinese


If the party says there is no virus, do you think that anyone you talk to in China will say there is a virus?



Sedan said:


> Every year 650,000 people die from ordinary flu, but for some reason no one thinks about it.


Exactly! Flu has a death rate of .1%, covid-19 is 3%, but have similar parentage...corona virus was discovered in the 60s, this is just a new strain like SARS or MERS.



Sedan said:


> few days before 9/11 shares of aviation companies fell sharply


I have not seen this but will look.

Take care!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 9, 2020)

juxt said:


> I don't knew, it's hard for me to believe anyone can plan anything big so i don't buy into most theories about things, but have put some thoughts below! I don't know anything so just trying to encourage thought. You have made me think !


Knowledge is a burden. If you know a lot, you sleep badly, so say the Russians. You’re doing the right thing, that you don’t think, you can go crazy from this. When you fully understand what is really going on around, it hurts a lot.



juxt said:


> Do you know of Wim Hof?


Just read on Wikipedia. No, I did not know before this brave man. But just like everything else in life, it once was ...

I know Parfiry Ivanov, he is Ukrainian and my compatriot and our hero.

1898-1983


Information from Wikipedia:








Иванов, Порфирий Корнеевич — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org





“From the age of 35, Ivanov, following his idea of health and immortality, gradually abandoned clothes and shoes until he began to go barefoot all year round, wearing only shorts. In winter, he demonstrated the extraordinary ability of his body to endure any cold and frost. In everyday life practiced dousing with cold water, for a long time without food and water, successfully engaged in healing according to his system, spreading his teachings. Ivanov’s “experiment” lasted for 50 years ...........

During the capture of the “Red Sulin” by the Wehrmacht, Ivanov was in the occupied territory, where the Germans conducted experiments on cold tolerance over him...."



juxt said:


> Maybe he's guilty for past sins? He has certainly mellowed, I would think Besos or Ellison are more ruthless now.





juxt said:


> If the party says there is no virus, do you think that anyone you talk to in China will say there is a virus?


)) Yes, in the 86th party also said that there is no Chernobyl,))) and everyone believed in it and did not regret it, everything remained as before.

Now everything is so bloated by the media that it is more like a plague in the Middle Ages. Human fear can be manipulated very simply by those people who are already tired of everything in life, and they want to be Greek Gods now.



juxt said:


> Exactly! Flu has a death rate of .1%, covid-19 is 3%, but have similar parentage...corona virus was discovered in the 60s, this is just a new strain like SARS or MERS.


All the richest people in the world are in one secret organization .. The gods of Olympus are called this organization.))) They, at the expense of unlimited resources, manipulate the world economy and the world order as they wish. I watched the operation of the Maidan, it was a very similar situation, I also watched the operation "Perestroika", it was very similar. When these people and their ideas appear on the horizon, for me it immediately becomes clear! Because pain, sorrow and chaos always come for them! I’m already familiar with the handwriting; I have met him more than once!



juxt said:


> I have not seen this but will look.


If you are familiar with the laws of physics, then do not look anywhere. Houses do not fall so from a side impact - it was a directed explosion and airplanes - it was just a surroundings! Such an operation in the heart of the United States is simply impossible to carry out without coordination with the US intelligence agencies. You imagine how many explosives there were in these huge houses. to knock them like this ?! I am a civil engineer, I understand what I'm talking about for sure!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## juxt (Apr 15, 2020)

Before I get into the responses from above, that is a beautiful grow bro! Is that you or one of your students? It looks like much learning has been going on since the last setup 

I hope things are going well for you! They are giving away money here, but in my state people that have lost work are out of luck. It's really weird times, and impacting the poor the worst, as usual. 



Sedan said:


> When you fully understand what is really going on around, it hurts a lot.


You misunderstood a bit brother Sedan, I do think a lot, I just don't tell myself that what I think is the right thing ... or to say it better I try to allow that I might be wrong  Don't worry, I'm really as arrogant as others here, I'm just pretending to be humble.



Sedan said:


> Parfiry Ivanov


I saw some things from him, I think he was able to do incredible things but I don't know about his beliefs. I do like that Wim Hof had it measured by science that he turned his body alkaline.



Sedan said:


> Human fear can be manipulated very simply


I agree brother, all human emotion is manipulated by bad people.



Sedan said:


> richest people in the world


I have no doubt that they conspire  I do doubt how much their self interest would allow them to work together, especially for the ones that make it to that level.



Sedan said:


> Houses do not fall so from a side impact


AH, finally we talk about the building! I looked at the airline stock thing, there were some people that shorted airline stock, is that proof that someone knew? I'm not sure...people short Tesla too. And I'm sure that the people planning it knew it was going to happen...would it make sense for the bad guys to make money off it?

As far as the building falling I think you misunderstand the timing. The airplane hit the building and exploded into fiery mess and left all the fuel burning in the building...it burned for two hours, at a high jet fuel temp, and melted the supports...the weight of the top of the building falling brought the rest of the building straight down. Same for second tower. I don't agree with some of the inconsistencies in the stories and the physics of the third, smaller building that wasn't hit by a plane BUT:

I have a relative that served as a Lieutenant in the New York Fire Department during this time. He was at the site the day of the attack, and many days after. There was never any evidence of any explosives or planned fracture points.

There are some other conspiracy theories here: wikilink

Much love, Brother Sedan! Stay safe!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 16, 2020)

juxt said:


> As far as the building falling I think you misunderstand the timing. The airplane hit the building and exploded into fiery mess and left all the fuel burning in the building..


There is such a science: the resistance of materials, I don’t know what it is called in English. I studied it at the university. You do not learn this at your universities?

How much kerosene needs to be poured onto a building several hundred meters high, made of steel I-beams, the size of a railway carriage, so that this metal melts below, so that the building falls so clearly down? How much fuel is there in a Boeing? To melt steel to a melting point several hundred meters from the epicenter of ignition? Why do not the tall old buildings that they want to blow in order to free up a place in the city simply doused with kerosene and set on fire? 





Why does it take so much engineering and financial resources to blow up a small building? Let me remind you that the melting point of steel is 1500 degrees Celsius! Where does this temperature come from, 100 meters from the burning Boeing tanks?
No, I did not attend the explosion, but I watched a Hollywood film with the participation of Nikolos Cage, in which it was shown about the second explosion, which was below! Why does your friend a fireman from New York not know about it, but does Hollywood know? That with a side impact, even if it burns for 2 hours, the building will fall on its side and damage half New York .. anyway !!! What are you talking about, namely: that the steel supports are weakened due to melting along the length of several hundred meters .. evenly from several thousand liters of gasoline))) to fall clearly in the middle ?!))) Albert Einstein would be very surprised learning about this.))) Those who invented this should be given the Nobel Prize !!! More precisely, those geniuses who run Boeing with napalm))) Yes, what kind of napalm is there ... the tool is much more active - aliens, so that everything turns out like in the video! This is a miracle of engineering technology! Bro, I’m probably arriving in the Middle Ages))))


juxt said:


> I saw some things from him, I think he was able to do incredible things but I don't know about his beliefs. I do like that Wim Hof had it measured by science that he turned his body alkaline.


Bro I can’t judge it so simply, but I know that human possibilities are unlimited, only for this a person needs to go through pain! Now the concept of life is directed back - everyone wants to get high and be superhuman))) .. Cocaine to help them))) That's what the world has turned into! Strong people are morally destroyed, and what you see is people with big money who want to show themselves super-strong at the expense of the media! Editing and directing will make Superman out of any person!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 16, 2020)

I know for sure one thing, in order to tumble down a building several hundred meters high clearly in the middle, you need to be an explosive technician of the highest qualification. It is necessary to organize and calculate a clear sequence of explosions located in clearly defined places in the SUPPORT of the building. Otherwise .. anyway !!! This will not happen, even this Boeing burned for two days!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 16, 2020)

))) You did not understand that there were these two hours before the explosion below ?! It was time to evacuate people so that there were not 100,000 victims, but only 3,000 .... This is your government that has taken care of the citizens of the USA, it has taken care of you!

As well as a perfectly planned directional explosion. These were two buildings, planes hit from different angles, but the buildings fell edentally, they fell clearly in the middle!!!! This is the concern of the US government so that other buildings are not affected ..


----------



## juxt (Apr 16, 2020)

Yes, we have science here . In material science the term for a metals ability to absorb energy under stress is called 'resilience'. When the plane hit the building the fuel was not hundreds of meters from where it was burning? It burned where the plane hit...which exploded, and destroyed the building fire protection and systems, even blocking the stair wells. Kerosene doesn't have to melt steel, just weaken it past the resilience point already being damaged by the plane hitting. The hundred tons of the top of the building did the rest. As you say, maybe this is not possible by science. To know that for myself I would require a full study with math 

Bro I don't know anything, Bush and his buddies could have planned things (I don't think they that smart), and they definitely used it to start a war. Many people were saved, my uncle part of that, but no one above where the plane hit was saved. My family and others believe one way very strongly, so i don't argue, I come on internet forums and show people how dumb I am 

Much respect brother Sedan!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 16, 2020)

juxt said:


> In material science the term for a metals ability to absorb energy under stress is called 'resilience'.


That's right you all say bro! Only elasticity is lost primarily in the place where the plane hit. Accordingly, as in a burning match: at first the upper part of the building loses its elasticity, the lower part does not lose, it will also stand firmly on its supports, there is no weakening there. Therefore, at first, the upper part must deform and fall on its side, the lower part will remain standing.

And on 9/11 we see such a picture (40 seconds in the video)





That's right you all say bro! Only elasticity is lost primarily in the place where the plane hit. Accordingly, as in a burning match: at first the upper part of the building loses its elasticity, the lower part does not lose, it will also stand firmly on its supports, there is no weakening there. Therefore, at first, the upper part must deform and fall on its side, the lower part will remain standing.

And on 9/11 we see such a picture (40 seconds in the video)

Mathematics has nothing to do with it! The plane deforms the supports during the main impact in this very place, where according to the government it was supposed to break down houses - first of all, it weakens the supports - at the epicenter of the explosion. In the video we see that the house begins to fall, as if weakened from below. In any case, this contradicts the laws of physics!


juxt said:


> Bro I don't know anything, Bush and his buddies could have planned things (I don't think they that smart), and they definitely used it to start a war. Many people were saved, my uncle part of that, but no one above where the plane hit was saved. My family and others believe one way very strongly, so i don't argue, I come on internet forums and show people how dumb I am


You want to say that the CIA is so dumb that it can’t plan this action on the orders of the government?

When I watched TV news, when it happened, I was really in shock! It seemed to me that with these skyscrapers the empire was crumbling. I just can’t imagine what a deep impression this action made on the citizens of America! Very finely and clearly everything is thought out in all aspects in fact! I am sure that the Arab terrorists certainly could not have performed such an operation; they would not have had enough money!

In Russia, I remember two similar cases, but not so large-scale, is the seizure of a theater in the center of Moscow during the performance by "Chechen terrorists." As well as the demolition of a residential building in Budenovsk. There, too, if you think it over well, then all the traces lead to Putin. This is an ordinary frightening action, aimed at changing public opinion in the country so that they start to fear and stop doubting the government.)) Then there was a war in Chechnya and the people more and more did not like this war. The unrest among the people went. Putin held a couple of actions, after which all the people were ready to go to war with Chechnya. What happened to you then do you remember ?! After 9/11 what happened? Iraq would have been razed to the ground and the Americans were only happy that peaceful cities, together with children, old people and women, were turned into a mountain of corpses! Moreover, you also paid money from your taxes on the bombs that destroyed peaceful, innocent cities! As a result, they didn’t find any terrorists and any nuclear weapons there, they left one grief and suffering for ordinary people .. And the oil is to blame for everything !!!


----------



## juxt (Apr 16, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Mathematics has nothing to do with it!


Everything can be expressed in math. Even the physics you talk about below, is math, brother. Math makes people cold, so i don't like it, but when it is done correctly it does tell the truth. Only statistics lie 



Sedan said:


> In the video


I saw the building at :40. It did look like it had help, but proved a building can fall straight down? I understand why you would look at other buildings to understand context, but would you not have to look at the video of 911 buildings to explain how they fell? I don't understand how this video proved anything. If you drop 100ton on a building top, would it not topple straight down?



Sedan said:


> You want to say that the --- is so dumb that it can’t plan this action on the orders of the government?


First off, I don't talk about the alphabet organizations, no such agencies. But, though there are many injustices that go unnoticed, large government actions tend to be uncovered (for reference see the McNamara report and Vietnam war). Could agencies fool people? Yes, they can and do every day. But people like snowden would report it. Ordinary people, like my family at the site, would not accept cover-up of the deaths of their friends..you can see that?



Sedan said:


> seizure of a theater in the center of Moscow


I saw this at the time! They gassed them and killed everyone, also the hostages, right? Yes, this kind of agency action is plain for everyone to see 



Sedan said:


> Americans were only happy that peaceful cities, together with children, old people and women, were turned into a mountain of corpses!


NO! This is very complex subject to be talking between languages, so bear with me in love brother. There are extremes everywhere, but most people want peace and safety, not war and devastation. I think many people are afraid, and they think the world hates America, and maybe has used America. Many of the poor here don't understand why the world thinks all America is the same, rich and fat, when many are lost and alone.

Many people by default defend their country, forcefully and without tact. I have seen Ukrainians do this too . I personally regret that any war happens, but they don't surprise me. I was going through a divorce when the towers fell. Her family are all New Yorkers, everyone rallied around and came together. I got back together with my wife. Some good came from bad, but how do you measure that at scale? Only God has the math to explain such.



Sedan said:


> And the oil is to blame for everything !!!


Yes, the money drives all. 

In any case brother Sedan I send you love across the world! I appreciate your teachings and skills! I hope one day to be able to grow again, and use some of your techniques! I also like that you are a conspiracy tracker  I am a skeptic so it's interesting to me.

I hope and pray your situation improves! And that your son gets to finish school. 
My son does not want to go to school, so i don't know what to do with him. 

Here we are in lockdown, but i think it's been decided that we're losing too much money and need to get back at it


----------



## Sedan (Apr 17, 2020)

juxt said:


> Everything can be expressed in math. Even the physics you talk about below, is math, brother. Math makes people cold, so i don't like it, but when it is done correctly it does tell the truth. Only statistics lie


This is wisely said by you!

We say "cold calculation" or "cold mind" in such cases. This is when a person is guided not by the soul, but by the mind.

PS yes, of course, mathematics and physics are closely related. And you're right, most likely mathematics was the first, and then physics appeared. Mathematics was the first.))) Although in the construction of the pyramids, levers and blocks were used. It is unlikely that the ancient Egyptians were familiar with higher mathematics to calculate this on paper ... no, I'm mistaken, calculate on papyrus.))) Sines and cosines did not appear on the walls of tombs.))) In ancient Egypt, they used physics without mathematics. ))) ... empirically.



juxt said:


> I don't understand how this video proved anything. If you drop 100ton on a building top, would it not topple straight down?


Firstly, I am a professional builder. I built multi-storey monolithic buildings. Only in skyscrapers use a steel I-beam for supports, which are welded together, and in lower buildings, like ours (25 floors), reinforced concrete columns are used for supports. So I’ll tell you: when the plane hit, the building wasn’t damaged by the plane itself, because if the plane damaged its supports (steel I-beams), then losing the support, the upper part of the building, the one above the plane, would collapse immediately !! You understand me? That part of the building from above, from which no one survived, was supposed to collapse immediately !!!! This is if we talk about your theory about the weight of 100 tons. No, the plane did no harm to the building with its blow!

Yes, it is theoretically possible if the skyscraper is crushed from above by the press, like an old car and crumpled into a cake. But just like a car and a skyscraper .. it does not break, it bends !! And most importantly: the blow was not from above, but from the side, if the plane could move the building with its blow, then the building would fall on its side!

As for the version that the whole house melted from the fire, this is from the realm of fantasy! If the temperature in the building was 800 degrees, this is the temperature at which steel loses its strength, then all the people below and above would turn to ashes immediately, and they still had the strength to talk on the phone with loved ones! This is at a temperature of 800 degrees Celsius, when steel supports melted.


In order to dump the building like this, this is the first condition of the demolition, it is necessary to mine the BASE! Then the building will fall ... but it will not fall down, but on its side !!! In order for the building to collapse like a house of cards, you need to lay explosives in columns of pillars every few floors and, most importantly, blow up the charges sequentially, a simultaneous explosion will not work.

Bro, my specialty at the university is a bridge engineer! Do you know what I mean?)))



juxt said:


> Ordinary people, like my family at the site, would not accept cover-up of the deaths of their friends..you can see that?


We also had everything in Budenovsk and Moscow — no one believed that it could be Putin. No matter how hard the opposition tried, providing irrefutable facts, this fact was forgotten somehow.

Bro, this is how the system works !!! The system has no nationality! The schemes are all the same, how to deceive ordinary people so that they believe in it! This is called propaganda. After all, you constantly tell me quotes from the official government report on the occasion of 9/11. Or I'm wrong?)))


juxt said:


> I saw this at the time! They gassed them and killed everyone, also the hostages, right? Yes, this kind of agency action is plain for everyone to see


Yes, the Special Forces launched gas, there were civilian casualties. Everyone died - this is exaggerated.



juxt said:


> Many of the poor here don't understand why the world thinks all America is the same, rich and fat, when many are lost and alone.


Yes, I know about abandoned cities in the USA, about impoverished villages, about reservations. But still relative, my friend. In Russia, in the outback they live even worse. If you go beyond the Urals, you yourself will understand. In the United States, living standards are several times higher than in Russia or Ukraine.



juxt said:


> I have seen Ukrainians do this too


There was a time when Ukrainians turned into beasts with a cloudy mind. It was during the Maidan. I had seen enough of it then .. it’s better not to see this in life, what war makes of people !!! You don’t have to go far, remember the Second World War and the children and grandchildren of Schiller, Goethe .. etc. Who cut, killed, raped, tortured, conducted experiments on
children of old men and women for no reason! This is what war and propaganda of the system make of people !!!


juxt said:


> Only God has the math to explain such.


Well said, bro!



juxt said:


> Yes, the money drives all.
> 
> In any case brother Sedan I send you love across the world! I appreciate your teachings and skills! I hope one day to be able to grow again, and use some of your techniques! I also like that you are a conspiracy tracker  I am a skeptic so it's interesting to me.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bro, for your kind words !!

You and your family all the warmest and brightest more !!!
If you have questions, please contact me, I will help than I can.

It was very difficult for me to raise a child, I thought until the last that nothing will come of my son, he also did not want to do anything. The only thing that helped him in this was his irresistible desire to live in Europe. From childhood he wanted to leave .... In order to succeed, you need motivation, Bro. Talk more with your son on equal terms, do not be fooled by his fairy tales in different ways, be truly honest with him. Take time to communicate more with him. But this is only if he is not 13 years old. After 13 it’s too late, he will not listen to you!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 17, 2020)

University Study Finds Fire Did Not Cause Building 7’s Collapse on 9/11


The principal conclusion of our study is that fire did not cause the collapse of WTC 7 on 9/11. The secondary conclusion of our study is that the collapse of WTC 7 was a global failure involving the near-simultaneous failure of every column in the building.




www.ae911truth.org





Link to recent study done by University of Alaska Fairbanks. The third tower that was demolished on 9/11 held the offices for FBI, CIA and NSA.

This coronavirus is a huge distraction. Not one word in the news about the recent conclusions.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 17, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> University Study Finds Fire Did Not Cause Building 7’s Collapse on 9/11
> 
> 
> The principal conclusion of our study is that fire did not cause the collapse of WTC 7 on 9/11. The secondary conclusion of our study is that the collapse of WTC 7 was a global failure involving the near-simultaneous failure of every column in the building.
> ...


Bro, I don’t understand English at such a level ... Forgive me)) I need to send my son to translate it all to me ..

But from what I understood, this is what I was mistaken, it turns out they know in America the material distribution. lol

Directed explosion ...


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 17, 2020)

Israeli mafia, Saudis, American neo-cons are responsible.

Also the citizens of the USA are responsible for their apathy, stupidity, incompetence and fear.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 17, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Israeli mafia.


No, Chechen terrorists))) or Chernobyl mutants.)))


----------



## Sedan (Apr 17, 2020)

Have you watched a movie where Stallone escapes from prison? The escape plan, it’s called. It heats up the rivets to 100 degrees and they pop up themselves. It was definitely Sly that planned it all ... You saw how inventive he is.)))


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 17, 2020)

Sedan said:


> No, Chechen terrorists))) or Chernobyl mutants.)))


No, Israel is the #1 Terrorist responsible for wars across the globe.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 17, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Have you watched a movie where Stallone escapes from prison? The escape plan, it’s called. It heats up the rivets to 100 degrees and they pop up themselves. It was definitely Sly that planned it all ... You saw how inventive he is.)))


I don't watch TV. It is a programming tool used to brainwash the masses.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 17, 2020)

Life is short. If you can't beat them, infiltrate the organization, join them, and be the change you wish to see in the world. 

Do you know what it takes to have a revolution?


----------



## Sedan (Apr 17, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> No, Israel is the #1 Terrorist responsible for wars across the globe.


This is the first time I hear about this. The country created thanks to Hitler is 30% populated by Russian Jews. I know many of them, I did not see aggression there.

Do you mean Israeli aggression in the Middle East, not in the world?



crisnpropa said:


> I don't watch TV. It is a programming tool used to brainwash the masses.


TV and Cinema are two different things, Bro! Another thing is what a movie! I do not accept porn, violence and other things in cinema, therefore I do not watch such films. I look at everything else for entertainment, like a fairy tale .. to relax in the evening after a busy day!

Yes, I also do not watch the news, except for those that interest me for an objective analysis of what is happening in the world. Gathering information for analysis - this will be more accurate.



crisnpropa said:


> Life is short. If you can't beat them, infiltrate the organization, join them, and be the change you wish to see in the world.
> 
> Do you know what it takes to have a revolution?


No, to penetrate them, I will by no means and never in my life, because most likely, when I penetrate, they will change me, and not I them! I do not want to be like them a priori! Politics is alien to me!

In order to make a revolution, first of all, unlimited financing is needed. For the rest, there is no mystery to me. To revolutionize is nothing more than to organize the construction of a 25-storey monolithic house. Those. create infrastructure and hire workers. The goal is to build a house (to build a brighter and happier life, where there will be no poor and oppressed). For such motivation, including decent pay, anyone will go for a revolution with us.

I think that 10 billion dollars would be enough now to revolutionize Ukraine.)))

10 billion = revolution, here's the answer to your question.))


----------



## juxt (Apr 17, 2020)

Sedan said:


> bridge engineer!


Yes bro! It's Civil Engineer in America, with a specialty in bridges. Mine is Biomedical Engineering, but I haven't worked in that for a long time either.

That's a new grow series video with your son? I will be watching for more. To be honest I'm not sure about Mars quality...but i am sure about your ability...I would think that you will have a good grow with even bad equipment 



Sedan said:


> Bro, I don’t understand English at such a level


This study is about the third building that fell, which I mentioned briefly before, not the two Twin Towers...everyone accepts that they burned. You have made some good points though, I will think on this. It would be good to smoke some herb and drink some vodka and discuss it some day my friend!



Sedan said:


> Sly that planned it all ... You saw how inventive he is


Yes bro!!! LOL, this guy Sly. He wrote so many movies you know?

Agreed on Israel, they are trying to find a place.

Also, I saw what it was like on the inside...more corporate than political...but it did change me in ways I did not like. I'm separating from that as much as possible, if only i could go be a farmer


----------



## Sedan (Apr 17, 2020)

juxt said:


> Yes bro!!! LOL, this guy Sly. He wrote so many movies you know?


Rocky got the OSCAR film, the scriptwriter was Stallone, I already knew that for a long time! As a child, I had a poster hanging on the wall - such is the truth!


I liked him as a person then!))

His last “creation” was Rambo, where he directed and screenwriter, where he caught snakes .. it seemed to me that he had gone crazy because of violence and cruelty. He kills with such pleasure .. it's indescribable! I would not be able to, even in the movies!



juxt said:


> You have made some good points though, I will think on this.


Maybe this film will impress you more))))

After watching the Cannes Film Festival, they applauded while standing for 15 minutes.))))

he earned at the box office, $ 255 million. The Daily Telegraph called this film the best documentary of the 21st century.))))

look at it and think






Just remember that this is not Rambo 3, but a documentary !! If there was a lie, then by all laws a journalist will be brought to justice, and not given the “Palm Branch” in Cannes.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Apr 17, 2020)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4532208


see, he took them off, more equal spread now - good.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 18, 2020)

juxt said:


> Twin Towers...everyone accepts that they burned.


London


Skyscrapers do not fall from a fire. Therefore, in order to make excuses, it is necessary to find a reason. University professors did a good job! At school, our teacher gave us some evidence that 2X2 = 5; Everything was clearly substantiated in this theorem. Only the most inquiring mind could find a slight mistake there ...

For twenty years, scientists still can not understand why the three buildings fell from the fire? Different buildings, from different fires.))) Is it like killing Kennedy? Or what do you call it? This is a precedent! This has never happened anywhere, only in New York on the same day. This is not Uncle Tom's cabin; she is not from a reed! Even King Kong did not succeed))) .. but how did the Israeli terrorists change the laws of physics in such a way that entire universities have been understanding this for twenty years, and they have nothing but a bare theory !!! But the theory is utopian !! I am sure that if I sat for several days over those calculations of scientists, I would find a mistake !!! This is all fiction! 2X2 = 4, not five and not six !!!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 18, 2020)

Or in the US are builders unskilled yet ?? Why doesn’t it fall for the rest, but for you ?!

Dubai



And note also that the main fires along the ventilation or elevator shaft as well as in New York.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Apr 18, 2020)

good morning sedan!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 18, 2020)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> good morning sedan!


Have a nice day too, bro!


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Apr 18, 2020)

a little behind been busy trying to catch up with tractor and backhoe repairs


----------



## Sedan (Apr 18, 2020)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> a little behind been busy trying to catch up with tractor and backhoe repairs


Yes, I remember that you do earthworks. This is a good business, we have a very demanded and expensive work.

Only such land as in Ukraine you have not seen.)) The best land in the world for crop production.

Potatoes and tomatoes grow perfectly.)))


----------



## Sedan (Apr 18, 2020)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> a little behind been busy trying to catch up with tractor and backhoe repairs


what are you growing now on your site?


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Apr 18, 2020)

a couple of autos and two old bag seed regs from early 1970s stock that been grown over the years to keep the stock alive.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Apr 18, 2020)

food is corn ,radish ,tomato,squash ,cucumber,okra andfew other odds and ends.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 18, 2020)

If one of you works in the CIA or in Masad)), then I would like to voice a proposal to your management)))

I came up with the following scheme: if you turn the research from a University of Alaska University professor to the other side and provide the media with their calculations that any building above 25 floors in New York, if it is set on fire, then it collapses after two hours of burning, like House of cards.

This information should be placed on CNN, BBC and Radio Free Europe GDR))), as well as send signals to aliens in space. And I assure you that real estate in New York will fall in price several times. After that, you buy all the real estate in New York for a penny ... I only need 10% of the profit.))) This is a little for such an idea!))) After all, the studies of professors are a priori true. Their conclusion is clear: three buildings in New York caught fire, and three buildings collapsed exactly two hours later. Scientists have determined exactly the consequences of the fire!



oldsilvertip55 said:


> a couple of autos and two old bag seed regs from early 1970s stock that been grown over the years to keep the stock alive.


By our standards, such a technique would be good for business. American technology - reliable technology!

You do not know what shit Russian cars and equipment.))) We only know how to make tanks and fly into space.)))

Damn, I once had a Russian car, it's just awful!))) In less than a month, I had to fix it.))) It broke constantly .. Not because of technology ... the parts were of poor quality, even new ! Constantly breaking, even new ones ...

If you had a Russian tractor, then you would really miss your ... 70s release.)))

Studebaker, Willis, after the Second World War, when these cars got the lend-lease. The difference with domestic cars was many times. Therefore, they copied everything from you and produced similar cars, only Russians. These cars were noticeably better than the old ones ...



oldsilvertip55 said:


> food is corn ,radish ,tomato,squash ,cucumber,okra andfew other odds and ends.





oldsilvertip55 said:


> food is corn ,radish ,tomato,squash ,cucumber,okra andfew other odds and ends.


Of all this, I do not know okra. Everything else is growing with us too.

Why don’t you grow potatoes?

I already told once: in the 18th century, Peter the Great brought potatoes to Russia. He forced them to grow and eat this ... Because the peasants did not eat the roots, but the berries that were on the bush of potatoes. There have been cases of mass poisoning.))


----------



## Sedan (Apr 18, 2020)

Tverskaya Street is the heart of Moscow. This street overlooks Red Square.


Most of the commercial real estate on this street belongs to the "Chechen business". Yes, these are the very terrorists who captured the theater in Moscow and "blew up" the buildings in Budenovsk.

Do you think that in the USA it is different?))) You are mistaken, my friends !!!

PS in Moscow, the price per m2 of real estate is practically no different from prices in New York.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 18, 2020)

Look at the photo

this is Ramzan Khadyrov, president of Chechnya


is he with his father



This is his father. During the war of Chechnya with Russia.
was the leader of the Chechens.



Then he seemed to make peace with Putin, but he was soon killed. His place was taken by his son.

If you watched Fahrenheit 9/11, do you find similarities?


----------



## juxt (Apr 18, 2020)

Sedan said:


> documentary


This guy is a partisan, and they applaud him because they are partisan. The old world Europe leaders all want to seem cultured and aloof and play America as the dumb brute, but while they applaud the film they are acting with the US behind the veil. Hollywood has truth but like anything powerful it is used to sell lies, like statistics.

At the end, you can't trust people with the agenda. I do not trust the right wing guys either. You like movies, you should watch "The Good Shepherd". It is about spy games.

Buildings don't fall from fires because of fire protection systems developed over many years. I can accept that when a plane, 747, hits a building and explodes it damages the building, even those fire protection systems and weakening the sports of the building in general. Then after 2 hours burning at 1500F, further degradation, how resilient is it? Math in this case would be approximate, but i believe there is enough of error here for it to be possible.

I see you examine many buildings, but not much video of the real buildings falling...have you looked at that? Can you show something in that video that defies physics? I don't know if they are online...

I think in the end, no matter what we think we will never know for sure.

I wish they would all switch to cannabis.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Apr 18, 2020)

juxt said:


> I wish they would all switch to cannabis.


Imagine the party (and mess) XD


----------



## Sedan (Apr 18, 2020)

juxt said:


> that defies physics?


Video is not needed, just Einstein in its purest form))) Equivalent to mass and energy.))) That's what scientists have been struggling with for almost 20 years to prove something. What do they want to prove? And for what? And most importantly, to whom? If this were not abnormal, then why prove twenty years?

Bro, I already feel intuitively, I have life experience, I don’t even need physics or mathematics. When a powerful blow occurs in any part of the object, it is not difficult to determine the points of adhesion ... and it is also not difficult to imagine how this object will fall if the energy turns out to be equivalent to the mass.)))

I saw negligent construction workers breaking the technology in order to make money more, poured concrete over several floors, without the necessary time for the concrete to harden. As a result, several floors collapsed like skyscrapers. It was a terrible sight, but the collapse did not go beyond the damp floors. It is very similar to the fire when the supports weaken. But here is one mistake: the fire never spreads evenly, somewhere the foci, somewhere less, somewhere even less. In any case, when ignited, the building will not burn evenly (in the video of the towers we see that one side of the building burns clearly below the others). Therefore, the supports will weaken unevenly. In any case, with such a height of the building, it will fill up on its side in the end! This is my intuition, implicated in life experience related to construction. I don’t need a video, I saw a lot with my own eyes in life! And what professors expect is a bare theory!

Did a plane crash into the third building?


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 18, 2020)

If you believe that the three world trade center buildings collapsed due to airplanes and fires you are a fool.

It was obviously controlled demolition. Mossad, CIA were both involved.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Apr 18, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> obviously


are you really sure?


----------



## Sedan (Apr 18, 2020)

Guys, let's end the conversation about this tragic event! We discuss everything so easily and simply, but in fact, this tragedy took the lives of 3,000 people, let's better honor their memory!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 18, 2020)

The criminals who perpetrated this blood sacrifice would very much like for you to end the conversation. They get away with the murder of 3,000+ people not to mention the millions killed after the illegal wars in Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya, Syria, Yemen, etc.

I believe nothing that comes out of the news media or governments. They are the terrorists.

You want to honor the 3,000 dead? Then speak up and fight and demand these criminals be brought to justice.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 18, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> are you really sure?


100% without a doubt. It is physics. No way a steel skeleton can disintegrate into dust like the buildings WTC 1, 2 and 7.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 18, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> The criminals who perpetrated this blood sacrifice would very much like for you to end the conversation. They get away with the murder of 3,000+ people not to mention the millions killed after the illegal wars in Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya, Syria, Yemen, etc.
> 
> I believe nothing that comes out of the news media or governments. They are the terrorists.
> 
> You want to honor the 3,000 dead? Then speak up and fight and demand these criminals be brought to justice.


I respect your opinion, it is noble!

As for Russia, such people here do not live long! Bro, but I need to put my son on his feet. I’m not in a position to fight like Don Quixote with windmills. They will still defeat me! Among my relatives, I hide my real opinion on this or that question, because my opinion is extremely different. I used to argue, but then I realized that people close to me are starting to turn away from me. I stopped expressing my opinion, it hurts me. Only here I can do it .. on the Internet. As well as my passion for groving, there my thoughts are criminal in our country. I'm glad I'm still free, Bro! I tell you honestly!


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 18, 2020)

Sedan said:


> I respect your opinion, it is noble!
> 
> As for Russia, such people here do not live long! Bro, but I need to put my son on his feet. I’m not in a position to fight like Don Quixote with windmills. They will still defeat me! Among my relatives, I hide my real opinion on this or that question, because my opinion is extremely different. I used to argue, but then I realized that people close to me are starting to turn away from me. I stopped expressing my opinion, it hurts me. Only here I can do it .. on the Internet. As well as my passion for groving, there my thoughts are criminal in our country. I'm glad I'm still free, Bro! I tell you honestly!


I understand. It seems inevitable. Enjoy the little time that we have on this Earth with your family and your son. 
My father says to me: 'Son, enjoy life, because life is so f*****g short.' 

But somehow, I do believe that one day soon the sheep may wake up and hold the wolves responsible.


----------



## juxt (Apr 18, 2020)

I respect everyone's right to have an opinion, and most do not offend me. I disagree with everyone also, I did not mean to offend! 

Can you talk about drying and curing Sedan?

Do you chop and hang the whole plant or branches or just buds?
How long do you dry? How can you tell they are ready to cure?
Do you wet or dry trim?

Also do you flush? That is where in the last week or so you only give water no nutrients. So many people disagree about this.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 19, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Enjoy the little time that we have on this Earth with your family and your son.


Yes, you're right, over the years I also began to understand that there are true values, for which it’s not scary to live and not scary to die.

This is when you rush somewhere in a hurry, flies in time, and you understand that you are treading your feet.)) Now I, too, like your father, tell my son how short this fucking life is.



crisnpropa said:


> But somehow, I do believe that one day soon the sheep may wake up and hold the wolves responsible.


The revolution is beautiful only from the pages of books. In real life, revolution is a great sorrow for a nation. I don’t know how to correctly express it in English, but it’s better that there are no revolutions. The last revolution I saw was an unpleasant sight. Yes, the sheep fell off the chain and began to tear to pieces wolves. They broke into the houses of the rich, smashed everything there and robbed. Because what they saw was beyond measure! In the country house of the President of Ukraine in the living room hung a chandelier worth several million dollars. How do you like the golden toilets?

When this all happened, I was scared. I watched the crowds of people who ran around the city with runny eyes and trashed everything in their path. These are ordinary people. they have families, children. But all of a sudden, as if by a diabolical call, these people turn into beasts. That's what a revolution is, bro! This is when harmless sheep turn into wolves.

And most importantly, after some time, these people again become sheep, and they live as they did before!

And in place of the old wolves, new ones come, even more predatory and sophisticated!



juxt said:


> I respect everyone's right to have an opinion, and most do not offend me. I disagree with everyone also, I did not mean to offend!


Excuse me, please, but I did not notice that you have an opinion.

And I also, no matter how I tried to deal with the windmills, but I still do not have to accept everything that they impose on me. The system will break the back of anyone! There were already thousands in history that fought, and in the end, it ended sadly for them!



juxt said:


> Can you talk about drying and curing Sedan?
> 
> Do you chop and hang the whole plant or branches or just buds?
> How long do you dry? How can you tell they are ready to cure?
> Do you wet or dry trim?









juxt said:


> Also do you flush? That is where in the last week or so you only give water no nutrients. So many people disagree about this.


We call it ripen.

this stage is now at one of my students

Ripen is the final phase when pouches for grains arise.



At this point, I exclude nitrogen from the plant diet and add more phosphorus and potassium to the solution.

After the pouches are formed, I rinse with water for a week to wash the remains of fertilizers, so that then I do not smoke them!

After that I cut the plant and dry it.


----------



## juxt (Apr 19, 2020)

Sedan said:


> an opinion


I have several brother, though they are not precious to me, I know what they are worth . I also like to explore ideas, and sometimes will argue for something i disagree with to further the conversation. Or play the role of the dumb yank. 

That is another great video! One day maybe i can be in your school, your students seem to grow the dank. 

In my area there is little access to top shelf flower. Much of what seems to float around is vacuum packed heat cure. The other forms of extracted resin are more available, probably because it's easier to conceal and ship...things like wax and vape pens. Do you have these? I think it strips a lot from the plant so probably not as good as flower. They do get very strong, 70+% THC. We had those here before CBD pens.

It's interesting that you take the buds off the drying stem as they dry, i have not seen many others talk about this. I also see many talk about maintaining exact conditions, but i agree with the you life gets in the way of our plans and we have to work with the conditions we have. The hang dry does make the most sense to me, but many say dry with leaves on. I was reading around and saw a box with trays where you put individual buds on screens to dry. Another small machine like a convection oven. It seems like this part is easy to get wrong.

Peace and safety in these times, and much success!


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Apr 19, 2020)

my sons help today with the tractor old clutch pulled and new one installed tractor bolted back together pulls great now!thank you lord, I know it wasnt me who deserved them!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 20, 2020)

juxt said:


> I have several brother, though they are not precious to me, I know what they are worth . I also like to explore ideas, and sometimes will argue for something i disagree with to further the conversation. Or play the role of the dumb yank.


For the most part, I argue, waiting to defend my opinion, if I'm sure of something for sure.

Smart people get away from a dispute))), a dispute, as a rule, infects a quarrel. It doesn’t work out for me.)) You know how the ram butt butts when you want to move it?)) It is very similar to me.)))



juxt said:


> That is another great video! One day maybe i can be in your school, your students seem to grow the dank.


This is easy to do, I do not take money for training .. Like that master in Shaolin.)))))








juxt said:


> In my area there is little access to top shelf flower. Much of what seems to float around is vacuum packed heat cure.


I did not quite understand this, bro, can you rephrase more precisely?



juxt said:


> Do you have these? I think it strips a lot from the plant so probably not as good as flower. They do get very strong, 70+% THC. We had those here before CBD pens.


Yes, I smoked this appliance, it looks like an electric cigarette.

I have been smoking marijuana for 25 years. I prefer the classic smoking method. I am a conservative.))



juxt said:


> It's interesting that you take the buds off the drying stem as they dry, i have not seen many others talk about this.


This is done in order to put the dry buds as tightly as possible in a jar, then they are better treated, in the container with cones there should be as little air as possible ..
And more aesthetically, when there are no sticks in the bud, isn’t it pragmatic?)) Weight is less, but it is more pleasant to smoke.)))



juxt said:


> The hang dry does make the most sense to me, but many say dry with leaves on.


When the bud dries with the leaves, it is already extremely difficult to remove the dry leaves from the bud well! And if the buds are with leaves in the end, then this is a low-quality product! Leaves really spoil the taste !! Their quality suffers as well. The action is not so clean. I try to keep as few leaves as possible.


juxt said:


> I was reading around and saw a box with trays where you put individual buds on screens to dry. Another small machine like a convection oven. It seems like this part is easy to get wrong.


yes, you are mistaken, Bro))) .. I have little idea of this oven)) I don’t have such a oven.



juxt said:


> Peace and safety in these times, and much success!


And good luck to you more!



oldsilvertip55 said:


> my sons help today with the tractor old clutch pulled and new one installed tractor bolted back together pulls great now!


Yes, I know, I removed the clutch from my Soviet car, it is very difficult, you need to disassemble the gearbox. It is impossible to do it yourself on the tractor.



oldsilvertip55 said:


> I know it wasnt me who deserved them!


No, my friend, you're wrong! If children help you and respect you, then you deserve it, because you brought them up correctly!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## juxt (Apr 23, 2020)

Sedan said:


> master in Shaolin


Yes, it is more valuable to share! I admire you Sedan. When i can grow i plan to do a trellis in your style! You will be my sensei.



Sedan said:


> rephrase more precisely?


I have no access to top quality buds, or dry flower. The flower we see here is not jar cured, it is wrapped in tarp or something to dry in the sun, then vacuum sealed in plastic. Very rare we will see some good not crushed, but plain flower is the easiest thing to get caught for smell so mostly we see cartridges or wax or BHO. Sometimes there is local sun grown but not great conditions and when illegal they don't offer you first quality.



Sedan said:


> oven


Google herbsnow, I think there are some threads about it on here.



Sedan said:


> already extremely difficult to remove the dry leaves from the bud well!


Yes, i have never seen in person the buds like yours brother, but i can imagine how hard it is to get the little leaves out.

and yes, it is great to have sons! Peace and safety to everyone reading!

That video is great! Do you or your son produce them? I assume your students take video and your son does the editing, music? It is done well.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 24, 2020)

juxt said:


> Yes, it is more valuable to share! I admire you Sedan. When i can grow i plan to do a trellis in your style! You will be my sensei.


Yes, I will help you with pleasure, Bro!



juxt said:


> I have no access to top quality buds, or dry flower.


Now I understand.))

Bro, we have the same. I did not smoke in my city in the quality of buds, better than mine, because I am doing everything right. Once, because of my buds, one dealer went bankrupt. They stopped buying from him.



juxt said:


> That video is great! Do you or your son produce them? I assume your students take video and your son does the editing, music? It is done well.


Thank!

Students send me photos and video materials of their work. My wife mounts and draws up, my son is engaged only in voice acting, I am writing a script and a text.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 24, 2020)

It's hard to believe, but here's 37 watts of power from a wall outlet.

There are two plants.



The result will surprise you a little later. There will be a video where I show and tell everything!

I myself did not know this before, but for such small capacities, the power system is different from the usual cultivation. Now .. at the peak of flowering, the diet of the plant is not more than 300 PPM. If more, then the buds begin to burn. This is the second cycle in this installation. And only now we understood how to act in order to bring plants healthy to the end in this installation - this is the minimum nutrition .. minimal !!!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Sedan (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## juxt (Apr 27, 2020)

Sedan said:


> My wife mounts and draws up, my son is engaged only in voice acting, I am writing a script and a text.


Wow! Your wife producer, you director, son acting...great family! I knew you let your wife manage the plants, but she is really making everything happen 



Sedan said:


> View attachment 4545886


How many plants is that? Beautiful...



Sedan said:


>


Is that from your company? What profile? In my research white light has show to be better if you are going low wattage, but above a certain DLI supplementation of deep red/far red and UV could increase metabolism.

Do you think you would get 5 times the yield on that 37watt plant above with this light? Or you wouldn't use them in the same way...like, use this one to produce the same amount in a shorter time?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 27, 2020)

Greetings Sedan! I'm sorry I've been gone so long. I hope you and your family are well!


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Apr 27, 2020)

GOOD MORNING! Sedan


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Apr 27, 2020)

i know it is late for me to be up,one of those nights when someone though he could steal and no one notice.bad place to try to steal from after dark!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 28, 2020)

juxt said:


> Wow! Your wife producer, you director, son acting...great family! I knew you let your wife manage the plants, but she is really making everything happen


My wife had a very good job before the war. She was the head of a jewelry store in a retreat from the largest jewelry chains in the city. Now caring for plants.))) Sounds funny, is not it? Never in her life had she grown plants and never in her life had she made videos. Same as me. I had never in my life imagined that I could be a publicist, that I could write something, and they would read me with interest. War and crises have opened a different side of my mind: the creative. It also sounds very strange, doesn't it? By and large, I'm glad that it happened. If not for war and crisis, I would be an ordinary person .. greedy, insidious and insatiable. Something seemed to stop me, some higher power .. and sent me along a different life path, it is more difficult, less profitable, but from this path, you get true human pleasure. This is not lust, nor debauchery, nor saturation .. it is something else that takes you to a completely different level of consciousness.



juxt said:


> How many plants is that? Beautiful...


Thank!
I don’t remember exactly something around 40 ...



juxt said:


> Is that from your company? What profile? In my research white light has show to be better if you are going low wattage, but above a certain DLI supplementation of deep red/far red and UV could increase metabolism.


My Corporation.))) Bro: the company sounds very loud.)) Yes, we solder these lamps.
Profile of what? Corporation profile or what is the profile made of? )))

I have only a general idea about electronics, I do not solder these lamps. At the expense of skyscrapers, I understand this, because I'm a builder, and there are all kinds of photons there ... this is too much for me.)) I can now tell you something clever))), but it will be wrong, because I myself will I don’t understand this.
I will say one thing: these lamps are made strictly on the recommendation of OSRAM.
OSRAM is the only diode company that conducts research so deeply in crop production. Moreover, they singled out cannabis growing as a separate item. It would be foolish to challenge specialists whose products are used by NASA.

Samsung does not produce diodes for crop production, they for the most part produce diodes for domestic or street use. These diodes adapted ordinary growers for cultivation. Yes, there you can discuss for a long time what you need to add or remove from the lamp in order to achieve the optimal result for hemp. We should not experiment with OSRAM diodes, because we cannot afford such a level of research as OSRAM.



juxt said:


> Do you think you would get 5 times the yield on that 37watt plant above with this light? Or you wouldn't use them in the same way...like, use this one to produce the same amount in a shorter time?


For the most part, the performance of this unit at such low capacities is technology dependent.

1. The shape of the box.
2. The technique of cultivation and training.
3. Space technology))) OSRAM.

Thus, we get the result 1/3 1/4, in the ratio of watts / gram with a power consumption of 37 watts. And this is a world record .. another one))), only in micro growth. And this is not pathos - believe me, Bro!

Yes, the vertical cultivation technique, as well as the Silo method, involves a long process. But the result will be no less, and even more, as if you were raising two short cycles.



ttystikk said:


> Greetings Sedan! I'm sorry I've been gone so long. I hope you and your family are well!


Good to see you, comrade!

How are you? Where had you been?

We already kind of let go of this panic with the virus. Already more and more people go without masks and fins.))). In both Russia and Ukraine, people take to the streets, rejecting quarantine. In Russia, there have already been several clashes with the police. People in protest take to the streets, arrange festivities, with music and drinks .. The police arrive and soothe them for a very long time. Tired of all this virus already! But on television, it's just awful! If you watch this news, it becomes scary, not just scary, but it plunges you into horror. For any reason, this virus is mentioned .. Constantly some numbers are incomprehensible about the sick ... and I know perfectly well that in our local clinic there is not even a drug that would accurately determine the presence of this virus, but would not confuse it with pneumonia as usual !
You go out into the street, you think there will be mountains of corpses right on the streets ... Damn, nothing has changed on the street .. Except for the zombies in gas masks.)) It looks very sad.))) Like in the movie "Mad Max."


oldsilvertip55 said:


> i know it is late for me to be up,one of those nights when someone though he could steal and no one notice.bad place to try to steal from after dark!


Good afternoon, bro!

If you say that marijuana is being stolen, then this is a common thing with us. If it’s an outsider, it’s very difficult to grow so that no one notices and doesn’t steal. It is much safer to grow in your apartment.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Apr 28, 2020)

NO this person tried to steal a mule! he no longer had any intrest in it after the rear tire went flat all of a sudden. The people living both sides of me are vets.around here it seems like if you live within 10 miles of a river or interstate , your things are for the taking!


----------



## juxt (Apr 29, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Something seemed to stop me, some higher power


I had something similar happen..I was greedy and going for more, but got woken up. I see things differently now also. It's too bad you weren't all able to follow your plans, but i hope you find peace and fulfillment in the things you're doing now.

Yes your company . That is good I want for you good success. The profile i ask is what size length x width, designed for what size space. Agreed methodology and time really determine yield, in the US it's not so much about maximizing the yield, but maximizing the yield in 12 weeks or less. With autos or clones they get it down to 9 or so, but that feels too mechanical. Many big companies are falling here, it's funny to me  

Many people argue about LED. Good growers can grow well with bad equipment, so I try to understand the science (though I'm not smart enough). The Osram have the efficient Reds but the Samsung are more efficient white (which are really blue with phosphor or other coatings). The scientists studying it are saying that adding various UV and some far red for Emerson effect are the only real supplements supported by tests. Not the blurple, anything else will probably kinda work.  Some people use CFL so a lot works. It should be about efficiency and cost for most people, not about how special the colors of the light, but the DLI.

On the virus yes, doom and gloom on TV. We are starting to open back up. We had protests too. We'll see how it goes, i don't think it's over but the death toll was only ever 3% total population, we'd need many more to hit that prediction.

Welcome back @ttystikk , I really enjoyed your thread also, hope all is well for you.



oldsilvertip55 said:


> within 10 miles of a river or interstate , your things are for the taking!


My family had to deal with that in Va. Stay safe!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 30, 2020)

juxt said:


> The profile i ask is what size length x width, designed for what size space.


Here the area is 70X50 cm. Power consumption is 75 watts.

3 week flowering





juxt said:


> maximizing the yield, but maximizing the yield in 12 weeks or less.


Any artificial acceleration of the natural process of plant growth leads to loss of crop quality. This is the wrong concept. IMHO

I do not consider autos to be marijuana of normal quality. This is a mutant or genetic freak.



juxt said:


> Osram have the efficient Reds


)) This is a key moment for our business.

Red is necessary for flowering, the veg process is of little interest to us in essence. The quality of the LED luminaire is determined mainly by the quality of the red spectrum. You have never seen how you can perfectly conduct veg on cheap Chinese diodes. Flowering sets in, and joy gives way to chagrin immediately.



juxt said:


> but the Samsung are more efficient white


More effective in what sense? For one and the same area, OSRAM needs 1.5-2 times less than Samsung.

Another important point: Samsung diodes are very spoiling the microclimate, if we are talking about small boxes.



juxt said:


> On the virus yes, doom and gloom on TV.





juxt said:


> toll was only ever 3% total population


It’s very difficult to surprise you, as I understand it.)))

Maybe this will surprise you?)))

This is the Russian news of 2003.

I will translate, although it’s difficult for me.))

Beginning with






4th second
Speaker:

Scientists around the world are trying to solve the mystery of an unknown virus that killed at least 9 people in a few days.
In appearance, the disease is similar to pneumonia, but not amenable to treatment with known drugs. It spreads at an unprecedented speed throughout the world. Scientists say it could be a flu mutation, but a version of biological terrorism is also not ruled out.

26th second

A severe form of acute respiratory disease is atypical pneumonia. But more often, doctors call it: "The virus is a killer."

The first case was recorded in southern China. Two weeks later, the virus was detected worldwide. None of the existing antibiotics can cope with the virus. Today, a group of infectious disease experts flew from Geneva to Hong Kong. Where the virus spreads the most. During the day, the number of patients doubled.

1:50
(masked woman)

I heard about the virus from the news, I'm even going to postpone all business trips. My doctor advised me not to take off my mask even at home.

Speaker:

Scientists around the world fear that this virus might be stronger than the virus in 1920, called: "Spanish Flu." Then the virus killed 20 million people around the world.

Experts from the World Health Organization argue that they will be able to find a vaccine within a week. )))

end of quote.

Bro, you don’t find that something reminds us.))) Or it seems to me?)))



oldsilvertip55 said:


> NO this person tried to steal a mule! he no longer had any intrest in it after the rear tire went flat all of a sudden. The people living both sides of me are vets.around here it seems like if you live within 10 miles of a river or interstate , your things are for the taking!


Steal a tractor? And why did he need a tractor, especially so old? Was it a tramp?


juxt said:


> I had something similar happen..I was greedy and going for more, but got woken up. I see things differently now also. It's too bad you weren't all able to follow your plans, but i hope you find peace and fulfillment in the things you're doing now.
> 
> Yes your company . That is good I want for you good success. The profile i ask is what size length x width, designed for what size space. Agreed methodology and time really determine yield, in the US it's not so much about maximizing the yield, but maximizing the yield in 12 weeks or less. With autos or clones they get it down to 9 or so, but that feels too mechanical. Many big companies are falling here, it's funny to me
> 
> ...


As I understand it, your crime is not less than ours. And not only in big cities.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2020)

juxt said:


> I had something similar happen..I was greedy and going for more, but got woken up. I see things differently now also. It's too bad you weren't all able to follow your plans, but i hope you find peace and fulfillment in the things you're doing now.
> 
> Yes your company . That is good I want for you good success. The profile i ask is what size length x width, designed for what size space. Agreed methodology and time really determine yield, in the US it's not so much about maximizing the yield, but maximizing the yield in 12 weeks or less. With autos or clones they get it down to 9 or so, but that feels too mechanical. Many big companies are falling here, it's funny to me
> 
> ...


Thank you. It's nice to be missed!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2020)

Sedan said:


> My wife had a very good job before the war. She was the head of a jewelry store in a retreat from the largest jewelry chains in the city. Now caring for plants.))) Sounds funny, is not it? Never in her life had she grown plants and never in her life had she made videos. Same as me. I had never in my life imagined that I could be a publicist, that I could write something, and they would read me with interest. War and crises have opened a different side of my mind: the creative. It also sounds very strange, doesn't it? By and large, I'm glad that it happened. If not for war and crisis, I would be an ordinary person .. greedy, insidious and insatiable. Something seemed to stop me, some higher power .. and sent me along a different life path, it is more difficult, less profitable, but from this path, you get true human pleasure. This is not lust, nor debauchery, nor saturation .. it is something else that takes you to a completely different level of consciousness.
> 
> 
> Thank!
> ...


I'm fine, I didn't go anywhere. I just wasn't visiting here. The United States is also in lockdown since about March 15th. The natives are getting restless and don't want to stay at home and stay alive... I think Darwin has the answer for such people!

I think you should not out such blind faith in any LED manufacturer; instead, look at spectrum, efficiency and other specific parameters of performance. Samsung diodes are popular because they produce excellent spectrum, are very efficient and the price is good. 

Which manufacturer's combination of features is the best changes over time. Five years ago, Cree was making some of the best COB chips, now others have similar it better performance at less cost. The good news is that no matter what you paid for them, having good quality chips is an investment that will last for a very long time!


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Apr 30, 2020)

i am sorry ,sedan!i will try to explain, a mule is about like a golf cart on four wheeler tires with a dump bed on back, mostly used to do yard work , haul limbs or dirt and such for garden or ride around local side roads .once taken they are rarely recovered. the tractor was larger than this person could handle it is a1975 ford three cyl diesel with fluid filled rear tires,for better traction,no chance loading it on a pickup truck.


----------



## Sedan (May 1, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> The United States is also in lockdown since about March 15th.


We are no different from you, our quarantine also started at the same time.



ttystikk said:


> The natives are getting restless and don't want to stay at home and stay alive..


In this sense, we also do not differ from us. We also have the natives mostly dissatisfied.)) Not because they do not want to live, but because they want to eat. Without work, it is impossible for them to feed their family. Conquistadors also sit at home or relax in country mansions. They have enough money in bank accounts to live more than one year.



ttystikk said:


> I think Darwin has the answer for such people!


Yes, this is natural selection, absolutely true. This is when people are tormented and raped for several hundred years, then only the most persistent individuals of the species survive. Therefore, your natives must have very persistent genetics. Those at risk of dying of the virus are more exposed to those who have spent their whole lives in luxury and idleness without any resistance. The body of such a person is more vulnerable, and more sensitive to stresses of any kind.

As for my own attitude to this virus, I think that this is not by chance everything, and this all has a definite purpose.



ttystikk said:


> I think you should not out such blind faith in any LED manufacturer


Bro, I believe my eyes, not a single Samsung diode, at 37 watts of power, can you grow this.


----------



## Sedan (May 1, 2020)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> i am sorry ,sedan!i will try to explain, a mule is about like a golf cart on four wheeler tires with a dump bed on back, mostly used to do yard work , haul limbs or dirt and such for garden or ride around local side roads .once taken they are rarely recovered. the tractor was larger than this person could handle it is a1975 ford three cyl diesel with fluid filled rear tires,for better traction,no chance loading it on a pickup truck.


Now I understand bro!)))

I'm just in English, like you in Latin)) do not forget about it.))

I broke my head to understand where the mule can have a rear wheel.))) Then I thought that you called your tractor a "mule".))) Did you watch the movie with Michael Douglas "Romancing The Stone"? I immediately remembered the guy who called his jeep a "mule")))


----------



## juxt (May 2, 2020)

Sedan said:


> This is the wrong concept. IMHO


I agree quality should be first concern, but when business comes in they think profit. 



Sedan said:


> cheap Chinese diodes


Red is good for flower, blue for veg...but the science seems to say that even with the cheap diodes, if you can put enough of therm to have a high PPFD they will produce. The difference in quality is in how many diodes at what wattage is required to hit your desired "daily light integral" which is a measure of the total photons the plant gets in 1 day. A "600W" Mars that really is 120W will not produce like a 600W HLG, because it's really 500W less power than the HLG, not necessarily because of the light spectrum.



Sedan said:


> More effective in what sense


Driven at the same wattage, Samsung produce more photons in the range of photosynthetic active radiation. Yes they get hot, but you can drive them hard and use less diodes for the same space or put more, drive them softer, and still have more photons.

It is unclear from the science that light spectrum has any difference below a certain threshold. Once you reach a certain photon density the addition of red starts becoming economical. Once you hit another level the Emerson effect becomes economical. If your lights only reach PPFD 600 it would be better to add more pure white wattage than color specific, no matter what brand.

I think my main point here is that a lot of people talk about how special their light is, when the main thing that matters is true wattage and ppfd. Like I said before though, a good grower can account for this and do well.



Sedan said:


> Bro, you don’t find that something reminds us.


I get surprised a lot brother! I do accept reality though. Coronavirus was discovered in the 1930s. Flu and pneumonia are similar, but the 3 impacts the world has noticed from it are SARS, MERS and Covid-19. This kind of virus, respiratory, is the most common as it's the most transmissible. And yes like Spanish flu it will have big impact, they will make a vaccine, some people will get antibody immunity, and then only tens of thousand people will die from it each year, like the flu.

This is not surprising 



Sedan said:


> your crime is not less than ours. And not only in big cities.


I though crime was worse here than the rest of the world...petty crime anyway...we have more people in prison than anywhere. 



ttystikk said:


> faith in any LED manufacturer


Agreed there, they just want ya money. I do think a lot of hype around the "special spectrums" is all BS. The only things shown to matter (via science) outside PAR for light are UV and far red and most scientists are now considering upping the PAR range to include those 300-700ish.

I do like the companies that try to cut through the BS. I think HLG does a good job of realistic marketing, Cutter, Timber, and that guy Anc on here seems to rock. If i were buying a light, I would feel comfortable with those, but I would for sure research the current best tech and get the one that has that (or 1 generation behind to save money).

Peace and safety to all in these times! Sounds like we're opening up here next week.


----------



## Kassiopeija (May 2, 2020)

juxt said:


> Agreed there, they just want ya money. I do think a lot of hype around the "special spectrums" is all BS. The only things shown to matter (via science) outside PAR for light are UV and far red and most scientists are now considering upping the PAR range to include those 300-700ish.


This is quite interesting - care to elaborate a bit? What's the reason for this change? Just thinking about this for a second... UVA actually doesn't do that much damage and ofc, the photon would hold much more energy required to excite the reaction center.


----------



## juxt (May 2, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I believe my eyes, not a single Samsung diode, at 37 watts of power, can you grow this


Brother Sedan you missed my point. The best Samsung diodes are only about .2 watt, and you want to put them in the best fixture designed for your space to spread their photons evenly. This is how you can get the most light, most effectively, most cheaply...or so the kids say in the LED channel. But, everyone has an agenda there it seems, either to sell something or stroke ego maybe...some people spread bad info on purpose it seems to me though.



Kassiopeija said:


> care to elaborate a bit?


The original PAR maps were squared in early days some limited ....even 400-600. As they learn more in science they update that (but even different universities use different ones)..It's now considered more trapezoid though blue to deep red maybe 385-660 on average...but some are saying maybe down to 200s even and post 700 on the red. Edit### check out the Emerson effect.

Before cannabis though they wee trying to average things i think and the objectives were different. Maybe tomatoes have the most similar needs, timings, etc.

By the way, I don't know anything I'm just a dumb hill Billy that reads a lot. I do try to remember 

One more edit** at first they also didn't think green was used for photosynthesis, hence the blurple lights on the market. Many people spend more money than they have to because they don't understand that up to ~1000/1200 PPFD exotic light spectrum don't make as much difference in yields as the other factors (temp, water, nutrients, CO2, love). If you have all that then adding stuffs can improve things, maybe, when proven like the Emerson effect.

For example, what light spectrum on that 37 watt plant Sedan showed? Not too exotic probably.


----------



## Sedan (May 4, 2020)

juxt said:


> Red is good for flower, blue for veg...but the science seems to say that even with the cheap diodes, if you can put enough of therm to have a high PPFD they will produce.


Once upon a time ... maybe a year, maybe more, back, we discussed all this here ..

Yes, if you put a lot of diodes and give them weak power, it is possible to make a high-quality lamp, but there is a lot of work and for the price it will come out not much cheaper. And yes, the efficiency of cheap diodes is about 20%, the rest 80% you pay for heating the box.)))



juxt said:


> Driven at the same wattage, Samsung produce more photons in the range of photosynthetic active radiation. Yes they get hot, but you can drive them hard and use less diodes for the same space or put more, drive them softer, and still have more photons.


Yes, I told you about this above. I know people who grow up in computer boxes on Samsung and Cre. There are a lot of diodes they put there .. a lot. It is impossible to grow a healthy plant in such conditions. On flowering begins to dry, a high probability of getting mold, unripe buds are obtained. Buds are burning.



juxt said:


> I get surprised a lot brother! I do accept reality though. Coronavirus was discovered in the 1930s. Flu and pneumonia are similar, but the 3 impacts the world has noticed from it are SARS, MERS and Covid-19. This kind of virus, respiratory, is the most common as it's the most transmissible. And yes like Spanish flu it will have big impact, they will make a vaccine, some people will get antibody immunity, and then only tens of thousand people will die from it each year, like the flu.
> 
> This is not surprising


Bro, listen to what you say.)) This somehow contradicts the logic. Do not find!

1. Coronavirus was discovered in the 1930s.
2. ... they will make a vaccine.

A question arose about this: what did they do for 90 years then? Why did they suddenly want to make this vaccine immediately? How will they succeed if they haven’t succeeded in 90 years ?!

Now I will express my opinion, not public!

Yes, you're right, most likely this is not biological terrorism. Those people, their partners, partners' partners, relatives .. friends of relatives, they all also live in this world, and not on Elysium, so they are likely to become infected themselves, is also great, despite the different vaccines, they won’t risk this!

In my opinion, there are two keywords: Microsoft and the Internet.

You understand approximately what happened in 2003, what was described in the Russian news? It was the same, only it did not give the desired resonance. The first time people began to wear masks in the late 2000s. This was the second attempt, which has already affected more people. It was swine flu. Remember ?? !! Also, all the media rang about it. Then I saw a lot of masked men !!

Another 10 years have passed, now another attempt ..... Only now everything is much more serious !!! As soon as it becomes noticeable that this action had such a tremendous resonance and aroused universal hysteria, panic and fear .. then immediately Bill Gates leaves his post and goes into the vaccine business !!!

Now I draw a logical conclusion: it was planned a very long time ago: to turn the Internet into a powerful psychological weapon that will be stronger than an atomic bomb, but it’s imperceptible who organized it all! Bill Gates is essentially the first to promote the Internet in the world, he is at the forefront of the Internet! He is an accomplice in this crime !!!

They want to manipulate the mass consciousness of people! This is a new form of political propaganda. Sow people fear, fear for their life. And you are most afraid of the one who is next to you, the one who can infect you! People are distrustful of each other. Next comes the vaccination phase .. For billions of dollars (Bill Gates already), a vaccine for the virus is purchased, and billions of dollars are allocated for the study of this virus. On a global scale, these are cosmic amounts of money !! Further: people believe doctors and the World Health Organization so much that they will take any vaccine that they will be offered in such a case. And this horror, what kind of vaccine is that inside Bill Gates mixed in ?! He was going to clean the race, for this, and in 2009 (swine flu), he opened his organization "good people"))) These "good" are the richest people in the world !!! Have you ever seen kindness there !? Do you know at least one really kind person ?! Millionaire, do you personally know? not in the office where the boss is .. as a relative-millionaire!

This, as I understand it, is the cause of this virus, because it was invented, or rather inflated to an incredible scale! It's very simple .. sooner or later there will be an epidemic of a virus, such as the flu, as it has always been in history. They are waiting for this moment, and with the help of the media that belong to them, they begin to raise a panic. Yes, people see that there is a virus .. maybe just what kind of virus is this scary!

You see, the summer will begin, the virus will no longer exist!

And most importantly, this virus is beneficial to ANY statesman in ANY country in the world!

The only noble president who does not profit from his compatriots and their fear is the president of Belarus Lukashenko! He rejects the virus - says it's a lie! Do you think he's so stupid? He has ruled Belarus for 20 years already. He was called the "father" of ordinary people. And only now on the Internet such dirt began to pour on Lukashenko, it’s not only a virus, it’s all in a row. There is real bullying!



juxt said:


> I though crime was worse here than the rest of the world...petty crime anyway...we have more people in prison than anywhere.


because your weapon is sold freely


----------



## Sedan (May 4, 2020)

I’ll add: Massad refused the virus.)) Israel is the most stupid after Lukashenko .. only a little later for some reason ...


----------



## Sedan (May 4, 2020)




----------



## juxt (May 4, 2020)

Sedan said:


> There are a lot of diodes they put there .. a lot. It is impossible to grow a healthy plant in such conditions.


I seen to be doing a bad job communicating my point. Osram are not as efficient as samsung. They admit this. Testing proved this. Yes you can build a bad fixture with samsung, and burn them too hot, but you can do the same with osram. A 37W Samsung fixture will push more photons than a 37W osram, so you can grow that same plant with 30W samsung. A good grower will know to turn down the samsung, or ways to make up for the deficiencies in the osram. I believe you brother Sedan would grow well with CFL or any light.

But many companies say that they have 'special' lights with special spectrum and just overcharge for it. The testing, which is growing many clones in many different conditions, does not show a major spectrum advantage over full spectrum white, other than UV or IR maybe, and those only supplement white not replace it. Given that it seems to be better to go for the most efficient diode. I do agree some of those small boards with hundreds of diodes is too much but the strips by PLC, Cutter, Chilled, even Samsung has their own labeled strip builds that are very good. I also really dislike when a company sells a light they call the 600W version but only draws 120W from the wall, this is straight cheating people.

I don't care which one is the best, i want the best one regardless of which it is. But if any of them lie about their product I will not use them.



Sedan said:


> Coronavirus was discovered in the 1930s.
> 2. ... they will make a vaccine.


Brother Sedan, this part is very known here. Lysol, a cleaner in the USA, has been killing coronavirus for many years because that is the family of this virus. Covid-19 is the strain this year, as SARS and MERS were strains before, they just change and grow over time. Vaccines attack them, they respond and mutate, and new virus are born in the same family. The science for this is well understood. The flu is like this, and it is why they do a new flu vaccine each year.

Do powerful forces move to control people? Yes I believe this. Are they greater forces at work in the world sowing fear and chaos? Yes, this too. But i do not think every major thing is planned, many things happen and people use those things to their advantage and spin the news to make things look good for them. 

Do i know millionaires? Yes, many. My grandfather had more than $1million in cash when he died in his house, but none of the extended family even knew. I also know many of them worry about hell fire and the good they do is to make up for the evil they did in making money. On average I'd say there are as many good ones in the population as there would be I poor people, the total sample size is smaller. For Bill Gates, is he evil? I don't know, but I could see that in his mind he would want to be remembered as a great philanthropist that took his wealth to help the world. Maybe he's all bad though, and in my worldview the evil you do will find you out, in this world or the next.

One final though on this subject, why do you think Elon wants to get off earth so bad? Because the science says extinction level events happen a lot, even without masterminds pulling the strings. All that to say brother Sedan, you may be totally correct  I don't know, i really do like conspiracy theories, but more than that I like to debate. sometimes i will argue for the other side to move the conversation, so please don't take offense. I don't want to be constrained by my own limits, so I must push against the set patterns of my own thoughts and be open to possibility.



Sedan said:


> because your weapon is sold freely


There is good and bad to this gun policy, but the vast majority of people in prison in America are minorities on non violent, non gun related charges, mostly drugs. I think it's the lack of a social safety net, and too many people get left behind.

I don't own any guns, but my family has many. I did consider getting one with the weirdness going on, but haven't.

I hope all is going well for you and family. My mother in law they think is infected, and maybe my son, so maybe all of us here


----------



## Sedan (May 5, 2020)

juxt said:


> Brother Sedan, this part is very known here. Lysol, a cleaner in the USA, has been killing coronavirus for many years because that is the family of this virus. Covid-19 is the strain this year, as SARS and MERS were strains before, they just change and grow over time. Vaccines attack them, they respond and mutate, and new virus are born in the same family. The science for this is well understood. The flu is like this, and it is why they do a new flu vaccine each year.


Why is this known only in the USA?

For the first time in my life I hear about a similar virus. Or is it classified materials?))) So not only does it exist, it also mutates every year .. Who knows about this virus, it gets sick, who doesn't know, it doesn't get sick!))) Or I live somewhere else place .. where they do not get sick and do not know anything about this?)) In the United States, mortality is lower than in Ukraine. The standard of living is many times higher for you. Your flu is a problem, we only learn about the flu from the news.))) Because most people get a cold in winter.)) It has always been like that! This is hypothermia. Our winters are cold. Many in Ukrian get sick every winter, but die from this unit, both now and then !!! This is far from the main problem in Ukraine at the moment, and there is no need to make medieval plague masks out of this show!

In 2009, during the time of swine flu, hundreds of millions of dollars were allegedly stolen from the budget of Ukraine ostensibly for the purchase of a vaccine and everything related to it. The Prime Minister of Ukraine was involved in the case. People didn’t get anything.))) But somehow they didn’t notice it.))



juxt said:


> Yes, many. My grandfather had more than $1million in cash when he died in his house, but none of the extended family even knew.


I’m not telling you about people who have been denying themselves all their lives, and have been saving this million to old age. I tell you about people who earn millions every month.



juxt said:


> as a great philanthropist


Here I am surprised ... I think you should answer ...)))

Bro, have you read the bible? Heard about the eye of a needle?))

More greedy and greedy people than millionaires do not exist and never have been!
I used to work in a serious construction business. My customers were rich people. I noticed this feature (no one will convince me of this): the more money a person has, the more greedy he is! He trades for a penny, it is fundamentally important to him !!! Fundamentally, you understand the incompatibility of the philanthropist with millions? If a millionaire were a philanthropist, he would not be a millionaire! If he acts as a patron or sponsor, then this is definitely beneficial for him !!

And how can he think about sins if he thinks that he is doing the right thing! He is sure of it!

To buy a ticket to paradise, a millionaire will be enough. after death, leave part of his inheritance for charity, because he was tired of his annoying relatives who have been pulling money out of him all his life, that he wants to punish them for it, after his death!)))) A millionaire can easily spend millions on a woman- I'll believe in it easily !!! This is my life experience!

Substation Bratan, I am very pleased that people in the USA are much kinder and more responsive than in Ukraine. And almost every millionaire is ready to share his wealth with you!))) I'm really a savage.))) Polar bear.)))



juxt said:


> There is good and bad to this gun policy, but the vast majority of people in prison in America are minorities on non violent, non gun related charges, mostly drugs. I think it's the lack of a social safety net, and too many people get left behind.
> 
> I don't own any guns, but my family has many. I did consider getting one with the weirdness going on, but haven't.
> 
> I hope all is going well for you and family. My mother in law they think is infected, and maybe my son, so maybe all of us here


No- selling guns openly- this is wrong !!!

This is beneficial only to arms companies and officials who distribute these contracts!

We never had a weapon on sale - I'm happy with that !! Your policemen shoot innocent people and kill because they messed up, your teenagers have bloody massacres in schools !! That's horrible!! How do you believe that, bro? What a good thing!


----------



## juxt (May 5, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Why is this known only in the USA?


You are pulling my leg brother Sedan, joking with me right? the Ukraine uses flu vaccines, your scientists are not blind to this. This version of the virus is stronger than some others. Flu mortality is something like .3%, Covid is something like 3%. Maybe your scientists just don't tell you? I do believe like we've been discussing that leaders use this to make people fear, so the less information that is available it's better for them. In the US the conspiracy is that this virus was created in a Chinese lab in Wuhan, which is for sure and certain the region of the world where it came from, but I'm not convinced it is man made.






Ukraine re-registers the recommended influenza vaccines for use in the forthcoming 2018-2019 season







en.moz.gov.ua







Sedan said:


> Bro, have you read the bible? Heard about the eye of a needle?))


I have brother, several times, and i am a follower of Christ. Who is rich? When Jesus said this to Peter, a poor fisherman, Peter was worried and replied "who then can be saved?' Thinking he was too rich to be saved...this makes me wonder when i start to think i know who is good and bad and how we are measured. If Peter was rich, I think you and i both qualify.

My point is not to defend the rich, and yes i agree that people who build wealth over the span of their life are different than quick rich. Maybe in the US it's different, not all rich have stepped on others backs...now people get rich on ideas...but the vast majority of rich people are users and do things in their own self interest (because this is true of all types of people, rich people are just good at it) My question on Bill Gates would be why would he want to make a virus? Power, money, influence...he has these many times over. Do you truly believe he is just evil for evil sake? I try to understand motivations, if someone doesn't have a reason then they don't do things unless they're crazy, why would he want this chaos? I could not think of a positive outcome for this from his perspective, other than to change the perception of him in history. Much money has been lost over this virus, and i think world leaders will take more advantage of it than him...

But of course you may be right on all of this. i heard this saying once, "never attribute to malice what can be explained by stupidity", so i probably let some bad people off by thinking they were dumb.

On guns, it is complex, there will always be people who misuse them, but this is true of anything that can kill. In America, there is still the residual of coming out of the Kingdom...Many ingrained that no government would have the power to control them in that way again, and picked up arms to ensure freedom. This was good. How do we keep sick people from getting guns? criminals will get them either way. I would feel comfortable if no one owned guns, but i would not feel comfortable if only the people running the government have them. Some people, many even, would give up certain freedoms to have safety and security, even in the US. I am not one of those, because i don't believe in safety.

Here it seems more complex than just "don't sell guns" our homicide rate is actually lower by population than many countries, but we do imprison minorities a lot for non violent crimes, which has nothing to do with whether guns are sold. Mexico has much more restrictive gun controls than the US but their homicide rate nearly doubled ours by average. If guns are illegal, then only criminals have them, and they will. I found this blurb about guns in the Ukraine "President and ministers often give guns to members of elite, while making it hard for ordinary people to obtain them. It is estimated that more than 50,000 guns have been issued as presents from authorities", is that a better system?

I appreciate the discussion brother Sedan! Peace and health to you in these times.


----------



## Sedan (May 6, 2020)

juxt said:


> You are pulling my leg brother Sedan, joking with me right?


no I am not joking

This is a confirmation of this:

"the flu vaccination rates were very low in Ukraine (approximately 0.5%) in the previous three years."

If you don’t create a panic, then ordinary Ukrainians are least interested in the flu problems.



juxt said:


> .3%, Covid is something like 3%


For several years in the war every day many more people die - young .. healthy, strong! You won’t read it in the press !! This is not beneficial to anyone, so you won’t read it!



juxt said:


> My question on Bill Gates would be why would he want to make a virus? Power, money, influence...he has these many times over. Do you truly believe he is just evil for evil sake?


You Americans somehow perceive and evaluate people and their actions in a strange way.

Once Stalin was discussed here, one guy expressed his opinion about Stalin. Stalin is a psychopath, paranoid and maniac. He killed for pleasure.

Yes, Bill Gates is paranoid, he likes to poison people.))))

As you do not understand that there are no Doctors of lecturers, this is a fiction of Hollywood. People do evil for a specific purpose. And most importantly: in most cases, they themselves do not realize that they are doing evil, because they are determined by their purpose, and do not notice anything on the way to the goal, go ahead.

Yes, my friend, now only math.

A vaccine costs $ 10, roughly in Ukraine: 40 million people live .. = $ 400 million. In the USA = $ 4 billion.



juxt said:


> virus was created in a Chinese lab in Wuhan


This is really a tidbit !!!

15 billion dollars !!!!

To sum up the balance: Microsoft))), in the person of Bill Gates, he will earn $ 20 billion annually from only three countries of the USA, China and Ukraine.This is earning only with the flu vaccine.

Now tell me: is it good or evil?

Of course, Bill Gates is a great guy, he wants to cure the whole world. )))

Microsoft net profit of 39 billion last year. Old Bill didn’t have enough of this.


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2020)

60 people get murdered in my country every day and the government does nothing...60 people die in a whole month of the corona flu, and we get locked up for 40 days (which is the original meaning of the word quarantine, practised by ships entering harbours in the middle ages).


----------



## juxt (May 6, 2020)

Sedan said:


> If you don’t create a panic, then ordinary Ukrainians are least interested in the flu problems.


Maybe this is why the science I've explained to you isn't sinking in . I did not say covid was Flu, but it is like flu and will one day have a vaccine. Until then it's mortality rate is an order of magnitude higher than Flu but only mostly old people and weak will die. Am I panicked? No. Because at least no matter how it stayed i can follow the data and seer how it's operating. The mitigation measures are working, in the end vivid won't probably make 3% because of the lockdown.



Sedan said:


> You Americans somehow perceive and evaluate people and their actions in a strange way.


That might just be me.



Sedan said:


> A vaccine costs $ 10, roughly in Ukraine: 40 million people live .. = $ 400 million. In the USA = $ 4 billion.


the company making money right now from this is Gilead. They've made a treatment drug now approved. Not Microsoft. It all may be as you say, and it is as you say in reality, but why do you think Bill gates specifically? He talked about a vaccine in a meeting? 

Don't get me wrong brother Sedan, I'm not saying Bill is good, most people are out for themselves as I've said before, i just don't see him poisoning people? I have not seen that allegation, be he certainly hadn't killed 20 million like Stalin.



ANC said:


> 60 people get murdered in my country every day and the government does nothin


Much respect to Anc. I'm in America so anything i could say would be dumb and ignorant, but i understand that point. they don't care about the plight of poor and minority here, it is very much take care of yourself. The first major impact here was to a big retirement/nursing home with many old people, so people were very scared.


----------



## Sedan (May 6, 2020)

ANC said:


> 60 people die in a whole month of the corona flu


Every day, at least 60 people die in the war, but nobody cares! 60 people a month and 60 a day, is there a difference?!



juxt said:


> Maybe this is why the science I've explained to you isn't sinking in . I did not say covid was Flu, but it is like flu and will one day have a vaccine. Until then it's mortality rate is an order of magnitude higher than Flu but only mostly old people and weak will die. Am I panicked? No. Because at least no matter how it stayed i can follow the data and seer how it's operating. The mitigation measures are working, in the end vivid won't probably make 3% because of the lockdown.


I understand that every year people get the flu. I also understand that an outbreak of exacerbation is possible this spring, but the fact that it was inflated to such a scale is a planned action! Vaccination, when you are given the smallest electronic chip, which is supposed to kill cancer cells in the blood, has already been invented. You did not know? I didn’t know who invented it?)))) By old Bill.))) I do not advise you to take a modern vaccine, Bro! These chips can affect many organs, including the brain. Consider me paranoid.)))



juxt said:


> I'm not saying Bill is good, most people are out for themselves as I've said before, i just don't see him poisoning people?


He does not poison, he subjugates.



juxt said:


> be he certainly hadn't killed 20 million like Stalin.


Bro, Stalin was a maniac, he killed and raped solely out of pleasure.))) In addition, he was very interested in space technology, technical and cultural progress in the USSR. At a time when the country was starving, Stalin built a marble university in the center of Moscow, which cost tens of millions of rubles in gold. And invited everyone there who wants to study ... workers, peasants ... who have no money ...
Do you know what legacy he left for his children ?! Nothing! He had no savings at all! All that he had belonged to the state. He did not accumulate wealth and there was nothing for him to pay off the devil to go to heaven ... He did not have money, he is a maniac.)))


----------



## Sedan (May 7, 2020)

juxt said:


> killed 20 million like Stalin.


I already wrote, now I repeat: Truman killed 150,000 innocent people in a few seconds - women, old people, children !!! He did it on purpose! Hundreds of thousands more died from diseases in torment a few years later. The children of those who survived were born freaks! This is me about Herosima and Nagasaki now.


----------



## Sedan (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Sedan (May 7, 2020)

This university has cost tens of thousands of lives. These are the collective farmers who were starving then, giving all their products to the state, to sell this grain abroad, and in return to buy materials and technologies for this money, to build universities, hydroelectric power stations, fly into space and be the world's foremost power, which everyone was afraid and are still afraid .... At the cost of millions of lives .. Victory, your victory over Hitler))) cost the Russian people, according to unofficial data, 40 million people.

Tell me now, my friend: why did Truman kill so many people? What was the result of this, in addition to intimidating the whole world with new weapons?


----------



## juxt (May 7, 2020)

Sedan said:


> These chips can affect many organs, including the brain.


I had not heard of this, if they have invented smart chips for injection then i am totally against them, and agree with you.



Sedan said:


> This is me about Herosima and Nagasaki now.


Are you trying to get me to defend the indefensible? 



Sedan said:


> Tell me now, my friend: why did Truman kill so many people?


You are! I cannot defend it, the war was mostly over, i believe we know now they would have surrendered...maybe fear on our side? Yes posturing and everything, but uncertainty in war magnifies fear. There are warmonger advisors on both sides, ours probably said "we want to make sure no one ever attacks US first, show them the consequences" in retaliation for pearl harbor (do you know of this attack?). 

No war can be justified other than holy war, and the only holy war is waged by God and not by man, IMO of course. i do believe in defending oneself.

About America, do i think she's perfect? No, not by far! Some things other countries are better at, like caring for the citizens, and we make many mistakes. But there are many things that are great about it, chief among them that i can say and think anything i want and do anything within reason and that i can afford. I would not trade that for being led like cattle, or a caste system, or a welfare state. Many people here do disagree with me about this 

Cannabis question: i read a lot and have been looking into the science behind the soil food web. Do you use beneficial bacteria? I will not be able to spell them but there are about 5 main types of bacteria the science seems to say make up a food chain with the root systems and makes totally organic growing possible, easier and maybe better overall than hydroponic/inorganic. What do you think? Do you use beneficial plants with your grow? White clover they say it's good.


----------



## Sedan (May 8, 2020)

juxt said:


> I had not heard of this, if they have invented smart chips for injection then i am totally against them, and agree with you.


Not only invented, but already conducted pilot tests. These microchips are injected into a vein, and these microchips emit certain impulses that kill cancer cells. Something like this.)) Bro, I am not very well versed in this, to explain it to you, also in English.)) But you understood the point: electronic vaccine.

Also in the development of electronic personal identifiers, which will replace the passport, are also transplanted into the body, equipped with GPS.

This is total control. Watched the movie "Running Man"? Soon you will have the same collar.))) If you read the news a lot.)))



juxt said:


> Are you trying to get me to defend the indefensible?


No, I suggest you think objectively, just!



juxt said:


> "we want to make sure no one ever attacks US first, show them the consequences"


An interesting conclusion.

To kill women and children in order to intimidate someone there!

Bro, now you justify what you wanted not to justify.)))



juxt said:


> (do you know of this attack?).


I believe that this is a rhetorical question.)))

Yes, I agree, from the point of view of the rules of warfare, it was an ignoble act by the Japanese. Yes, we were in a similar situation when Hitler attacked the USSR without declaring war, all of a sudden, only the Germans flew immediately to bomb Kiev. You are more fortunate.

Well, what a thing.)))

children with what?

This monument has been standing in Berlin since 1945. The power has already changed, but he still stands and stands ....



You know what this monument is called: Monument to the Russian Warrior-Liberator.

Put a similar monument in Tokyo in 1945, only an American soldier ......



juxt said:


> No war can be justified


War is Darwin’s theory embodied in the human form. Thus, natural selection occurs. The strongest survives. This applies to any natural disasters, as well as viruses and other things.

If there were no warrior and other things, then the Earth would have been overpopulated for a long time ...

Sounds utopian, doesn't it, bro? But this is the bitter truth of our life.


juxt said:


> About America, do i think she's perfect?


There is nothing perfect under the sun and everything was once before ...

Everything is much simpler, my friend, the USA is an empire, and the president of the USA is an emperor. From time immemorial, not once in history, not a single empire has led a peace-loving policy, therefore it is also an Empire. Empires have always oppressed other, smaller and weaker peoples, and have also enslaved them. Now it’s not the Middle Ages anymore, that’s why the policy of the empire has changed a bit, it has acquired sophistication and is veiled by good intentions.



juxt said:


> Cannabis question: i read a lot and have been looking into the science behind the soil food web. Do you use beneficial bacteria? I will not be able to spell them but there are about 5 main types of bacteria the science seems to say make up a food chain with the root systems and makes totally organic growing possible, easier and maybe better overall than hydroponic/inorganic. What do you think? Do you use beneficial plants with your grow? White clover they say it's good.


I am currently advising a guy from America, he uses the Korean system. Everything is based on enzymes. Very interesting technique. We are thinking of writing an article about this, and also voicing everything in the video briefly.

Yes, in Russia also very many people use pure organic matter for plant nutrition. The result is less, but the quality of the product is much better.

I don't like hydroponics as a product.

I did not quite understand about clover, Bro.


----------



## Leeski (May 8, 2020)

Knf is something I have been reading up on for a while now -fascinating method and I believe if done correctly the yields are on par With many other methods clover is a great cover crop for fixing nitrogen


----------



## juxt (May 8, 2020)

Sedan said:


> you understood the point: electronic vaccine.


Yes i understand these. There was one in America before called Digital Angel, they wanted to inject children, check for defects and whatnot. Already approved for animals. People heard about it though so we stopped that one in time.



Sedan said:


> think objectively,


Brother Sedan, I strive daily to do so! This was my American humor, the joke started here and the punch line was in the next response when i answered for you with 'you are!'



Sedan said:


> Bro, now you justify what you wanted not to justify.)))


you asked why we dropped the bomb, to be intellectually honest i tried to answer you, not to justify, I said there is no justification. I can imagine in my mind what the warmongers thought or said to make Truman drop it, without having those thoughts myself. I don't follow formal debate rules, but please don't assign the wrong motives to me  i love peace my friend and wisdom.



Sedan said:


> War is Darwin’s theory embodied in the human form.


Darwin was correct in that he stated if there is irreducible complexity then his theory falls apart. IMO war is the result of the depraved nature of man.



Sedan said:


> acquired sophistication and is veiled by good intentions.


Brother Sedan, I'm about as unsophisticated as it gets! One day i would love to meet you my friend! Anyone in any country that seeks power has ulterior motives. Yes, America must pay the role of the world power right now, but she's not eternal just like those other empires. The big difference now and when America started was that most if not all Americans understood freedom and it's costs. Very soon after America got started the very richest families in the world were established here and the began manipulating things. Now in our politics and law a corporation is considered to have rights similar to a person. Did you know that? It's worse than you thought, right?



Sedan said:


> Korean





Leeski said:


> Knf


Korean Natural Farming, yep that was the rage (still is some)...now I'm looking into DEM pure and some others, Dr Elaine, Scott somebody...all about only adding beneficial even if you get pests treat them with foliar foods. Organic soils but hydroponic is ok too with Scott.

I'll read more and we'll see.

Peace and safety to all!


----------



## juxt (May 8, 2020)

Leeski said:


> other methods


I'm interested in duoponics or PPK or 'earthbox' methods besides the living soil


----------



## Leeski (May 9, 2020)

Living soil blows my mind I’m in living soil at the moment I’m hoping in the future as my knowledge increases I can get to the point that I only give plants water there haven to have teas and top dressing with coots this run as think my soil is lacking in certain elements but I’m really enjoying surfing this learning curve


----------



## Sedan (May 9, 2020)

juxt said:


> Yes i understand these. There was one in America before called Digital Angel, they wanted to inject children, check for defects and whatnot. Already approved for animals. People heard about it though so we stopped that one in time.


That's why I don’t need any vaccine in the system program .. on drive C. Kaspersky is enough for me.))))

Microsoft flu vaccine - it sounds post-apocaleptic somehow. )))))



juxt said:


> the punch line was in the next response when i answered for you with 'you are!'


Bro, I didn’t understand your joke.))



juxt said:


> I can imagine in my mind what the warmongers thought or said to make Truman drop it


Maybe the military kidnapped him and blackmailed him.)))

No, I see no excuse for this act, even if it was persuaded. Yes, this is a big political game. These victims were in order to intimidate the Russians! There was no one else to scare at that time, everyone was intimidated by Hitler without it. The only real force that could resist the United States was Russia at that time. The Russian army at that moment was at the highest level. At that time, nothing would stop Russia if it wanted to take over the rest of Europe. This is precisely what the USA feared. That is why the bomb was dropped. Do not look for more answers, my friend, you will not find them! This is the true reason!



juxt said:


> the depraved nature of man.


)) in my opinion this is not a vicious nature, it is a common animal instinct. Darwin called it Atavism. This is when a person's instincts begin to prevail over the mind. People gradually begin to turn back into animals. Their habits become more predatory.



juxt said:


> Very soon after America got started the very richest families in the world


I do not agree with you a little in this aspect. We will be more clearly consistent in historical chronology.

1. The rich families appeared much earlier, from the Europe to America the treasures of the Templars, which were obtained by the ruin of Jerusalem by the Crusaders, were taken out. This is exactly the money that started the United States in 1776, and at the expense of these funds Independence was obtained.

2. There was also another way to get rich then very quickly - this is gold, the exploitation of the African people and the looting and humiliation of the Indians.

So, at the expense of these two points, these “Richest Families of the World” appeared, which, in essence, now rule the world.

Bro, I give only historical facts, this is not a lie !!! If you don’t believe me, then watch the movie “Treasures of the Nation” with Nicolos Cage. Nobody even hides it there!



Leeski said:


> Living soil blows my mind I’m in living soil at the moment I’m hoping in the future as my knowledge increases I can get to the point that I only give plants water there haven to have teas and top dressing with coots this run as think my soil is lacking in certain elements but I’m really enjoying surfing this learning curve


All people who smoke for a long time and a lot, over the years, come to the soil and organic amenities .. it's like wisdom!


----------



## Sedan (May 9, 2020)

juxt said:


> i love peace my friend and wisdom.


I also love peace and tranquility, but I can’t live like that, and it doesn’t depend on me! That is my fate, Bro! Live my whole life in a fight!


----------



## Sedan (May 9, 2020)

juxt said:


> you asked why we dropped the bomb


After the bomb was dropped on Hiroshima and Nagasaki, the expected effect occurred ..... I’m talking about Stalin’s killings now ... Stalin called Lavrenty Beria (this was Stalin’s executioner.) And ordered him to do the same bomb for the year! Stalin’s order was not discussed! If Beria hadn’t made this bomb in a year. he would last a head.

Further: Beria called all the leading scientists in the field of nuclear physics and told them: if you don’t do it in a year, you will rot in prison at best!

What do you think? The bomb was ready on time! It was an answer to Truman on his threat .. Next was Korea, Vietnam ... Fake flight to the moon .. etc.

PS By fateful accident, this bomb was made in my city .. five kilometers from where I live now .. Therefore, I know many details of what you do not know.))))


----------



## Kassiopeija (May 9, 2020)

juxt said:


> Do you use beneficial plants with your grow?


Yes I do but just for fun, I think the usage of Leguminose is more of a field/outdoor thingy for farmers...



Sedan said:


> After the bomb was dropped on Hiroshima and Nagasaki, the expected effect occurred ..... I’m talking about Stalin’s killings now ... Stalin called Lavrenty Beria (this was Stalin’s executioner.) And ordered him to do the same bomb for the year! Stalin’s order was not discussed! If Beria hadn’t made this bomb in a year. he would last a head.
> 
> Further: Beria called all the leading scientists in the field of nuclear physics and told them: if you don’t do it in a year, you will rot in prison at best!
> 
> ...


Many politicans are empathyless psychopaths and wreckless powermongers - they may have thought they did something great. It's downright crazy when one thinks about the damage donw to civilians in advance, what about the human rights?

So they dropped two bombs - and these had a fundemantal different design in the way which the critical mass was achieved. So basically Hiero/Nag was an experiment to see which is the better one. At least, that is one of the motives which can be deduced from such a behaviour.


----------



## Easyday20 (May 9, 2020)

Very nice thread


----------



## juxt (May 10, 2020)

Brother Sedan, I've suffered a loss, my grandmother died. I pray she rests in heaven. It was not Covid but age.



Sedan said:


> Bro, I didn’t understand your joke.))


My humor is very dry, even in my family very few appreciate my jokes. 



Sedan said:


> This is the true reason!


Did you watch the movie with Matt Damon i suggested? The Good Shepherd. It is the story of the OSS becoming the modern spy org. It is a movie and totally made up, but you see the battle switches to US/Russia before WWII ends.



Sedan said:


> Nicolos Cage.


The great American historian! You would not like most of his movies, he kills like Stallone most of the time. Fine, evil rich people have been stealing and lying since the invention of money, and many rich families came over. Many of those rich families paid heavy prices during the American Civil War. I have said repeatedly that i can't defend everything about my country, but what do you keep telling me? She's more corrupt than Rome? It is not my nationality that will determine my destiny, brother. 



Sedan said:


> I can’t live like that, and it doesn’t depend on me! That is my fate, Bro! Live my whole life in a fight!


I regret that deeply brother Sedan, for what it is worth you and your family are in my prayers. I have known some sorrow though, my wife died 5 years ago.



Sedan said:


> Fake flight to the moon


It baffles me that so many people believe this. Some people still believe the Earth is flat though...they made a prime show maybe 2 years ago.



Sedan said:


> details


The details known were the fears, but the reality is different. I don't care about bombs...I've seen a lot of moves about the bombs 

I think the truth is more in the middle. Like i said, yes we were already thinking of fighting USSR. We have killed, we dropped the bomb. We do not have the moral high ground. I do not personally have any moral high ground, either. But here we are. Should we now lay down? Maybe you like the way China runs stuff? Or let Putin take as much power as Stalin had? 

I am not joking that i just worried about you being able to answer that honestly, in your country, without fear. In my country, no matter what you said, i would not worry. That to me is better, but this topic you have avoided to focus on our failures.



Kassiopeija said:


> such a behaviour.


It may have been simpler my friend, someone may have said 'well we don't want to waste it, we spent all that money...'

No one thought to test, all that came later in the remote Pacific.


On the Cannabis front, it is interesting that many American cannabis companies are failing. Some of it is pandemic related, but a lot of them were just greedy backyards trying to cash out out. None of those worry about quality. The magazine high times is buying a retail company.


----------



## juxt (May 10, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> Leguminose


You use bacteria though? Some people are using them in full hydro, where crop integration is impossible.


----------



## Kassiopeija (May 10, 2020)

juxt said:


> You use bacteria though? Some people are using them in full hydro, where crop integration is impossible.


yes its a soil thingy. The N-fixating bacterias need around 2-3 months to be settled in the rhizosphere and then work for the plant.

well there are many different hydro-systems - even organic ones ("bioponics") but I guess its not the same micro environment than soil...


----------



## Sedan (May 11, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> Many politicans are empathyless psychopaths and wreckless powermongers - they may have thought they did something great. It's downright crazy when one thinks about the damage donw to civilians in advance, what about the human rights?


the thirst for profit turns a man into a beast.



juxt said:


> Brother Sedan, I've suffered a loss, my grandmother died. I pray she rests in heaven. It was not Covid but age.


I bring you my condolences, Bro!

what can I say ... life is so structured and it is very short .... My father is now 80, my mother died a long time ago ... from cancer ... I think that Chernobyl worked. There was a time when cancer became very acute in Ukraine, and now it continues ... But no one talked about it and certainly does not say ... Corona virus is more relevant ....



juxt said:


> The great American historian! You would not like most of his movies, he kills like Stallone most of the time.


Cage is not so aggressive.))) He has more diverse films .. As an actor, he wouldn’t be so, if not for his uncle Coppola, he would not have been so famous.

Bro, all of Hollywood production in recent times is a fetid cesspool ... Yes, not only Hollywood, in Europe, too, cinema has turned into perverted fantasies of authors sitting on cocaine. Drugs had a very negative impact on the cinema, then it will be even sadder ...



juxt said:


> Should we now lay down? Maybe you like the way China runs stuff? Or let Putin take as much power as Stalin had?


Yes, I like how China is developing. I just feel sorry for America, it has already gone too far to change something ... And it’s not just the United States, it’s the whole world, which is equal to the United States and imitates the United States in all aspects of life ... Most of course, of course your ability to do business. Nobody like the USA knows how to make money. Money is a cult in the USA. As it was written on the belt buckles of Wehrmacht soldiers, so on dollar bills: We believe in God. And what is God for Americans? Yes, my Friend is the dead presidents.)))

There is nothing perfect under the sun, bro, except the creations of the hands of the Lord.

No, Stalin was no better, only during the reign of Stalin. people, no matter how hard they lived, were more like people than now. This is an unfortunate fact. I watched with my own eyes, as with the collapse of the USSR, people gradually began to turn into greedy animals. I would not write so confidently about atavism, if I had not seen it all with my own eyes, this is similar to the effect of OSRAM diodes, until you see, you will not believe.)))


----------



## Sedan (May 12, 2020)

Last photo before the harvest.

Do not forget that here is 37 watts from the outlet.


----------



## Sedan (May 16, 2020)

juxt said:


> Y


Recently watched a Hollywood movie. This is why I lost my entire business from 2008 to 2012 and became a bankrupt. But I will say more that I not only lost, I was afraid for my life then. Because we have bank debts to bandits. They took me to the forest in the trunk of the car, gave me a shovel so that I would dig my own grave .. So they wanted to force me to pay the debt by any means. I had to hide the house. Because when I went out, creditors attacked me ... It was time ... very similar to hell .. I don’t know how I managed to stay alive then ....





Then there was a war, now a fucking virus ... What is happening, answer me please ?!

Who were the ones who did all this ?! It is clear that everything is distorted in the film, but the essence remains .. I understood this before !!!

Now I'm waiting for the film about fucking Maidan))) Next, about the virus)))) Give me a little time.))))


----------



## Sedan (May 17, 2020)

Sedan said:


> but the essence remains


I’m talking about what is distorted, because that pseudo genius that it was all predicted is invented!

I have a friend, he is a candidate of economic sciences, he is 10 years older than me. Once back in 2005, we had a conversation with him. At that time, he worked as a financial analyst for a large company. He is not a genius.))) But then he clearly told me about the mortgage bubble, and also said that in the coming years there will be a big economic crisis and a collapse of the banking system. He also told me that my construction business would go bankrupt soon. Because the crisis will affect construction in the first place. I looked at him with great surprise. I thought he specifically wanted to piss me off because he was jealous of me. I held so tight then in the saddle .. it seemed to me that I was omnipotent and could solve any problem. Then I didn’t have to make an effort to make money, the money itself poured onto my head. I had so much cash that I drove it in the trunk of my car sometimes, when customers were paying me.

Then what my friend told me happened. Our peak fell in 2008. I fought for 4 years - these were the most hellish years in my life, because all my efforts were in vain. I tried to keep the business and got into even bigger debts. After that, I lost everything, I still had to ... Then I spent a year at home in the deepest depression .. Thoughts of suicide visited me every day. Then only my wife remained with me, if not for her, then I would not be alive now.

Then I started doing M&A in the company of my wife’s brother. He then owned a commercial real estate agency. I worked for a year .. Maidan came, a crisis came in Ukraine, a relative ran away to Moscow, leaving me with nothing.

Now, after many years of efforts, I began to build my new business. I finally started to get ... Fucking virus !!! Yes, you have already fucked the gentlemen, the masses !!!

I know for sure that on this virus someone gets billions nailed, while ordinary people suffer. This is a calculated scheme, the same as that mortgage bubble. Which was inevitable as well, but someone calculated it and turned people's grief into their profit.


----------



## juxt (May 18, 2020)

Sedan said:


> I bring you my condolences, Bro!


Thank you brother Sedan! It is a really weird time, only 10 people could be at the service. Many grandfather is taking it hard. I have been out of town and must be out of touch a bit. Stay safe! 

Someone later i will talk about the 2008 recession, not much time to think right now.



Sedan said:


> Yes, I like how China is developing


I don't. The monitor everything, give the people a 'social score', tell them how to think, how to act, how to defecate, prohibit access to open thought. This is only slightly less repressive than North Korea. And yes they have a lot of advantages, but individuality that provokes leaps in the forward motion in the species is not one of them. As Dave Chappell said, everybody in America is racist and everybody in China is Chinese 



Sedan said:


> There is nothing perfect under the sun, bro, except the creations of the hands of the Lord.


Amen brother. Remember He said be perfect, like Him...His creation was only good.



Sedan said:


> OSRAM


You kill me with this! Is that a COB? That profile maybe Osram is good, but Cree have been the best for years there. I do not argue that Osram or even Mars for that matter will grow dank weed, they both can if the growers are good. Most growers that are buying in the market today get taken by false advertising and misunderstandings, and will pay much more for things that they don't need. If for example, someone can't take the multiple months require to grow that 37W plant above, which light should they get? In any case i think people should get the most efficient light possible, with enough wattage available to scale down to the needed PPFD. Right now, Samsung does that best, and Cree reds. 

By the way, Fluence Spider 2s are good, and use Osram, but at the $1600 price point, a Samsung strip fixture makes much more sense financially. Even a specialty DIY kit like PLC, or ChilLED, make more sense to me. Maybe I'm crazy.



Sedan said:


> very similar to hell .


Yes. I was CTO off a software company at this time. The CEO cheated me, and called the police, very messy. I started a company that failed then also. My creditors just took everything, not my life (another good thing about America, I mean we do have corruption, and bad guys, but most don't accept it).

I'm sorry you suffer through this brother.



Sedan said:


> Then only my wife remained with me,


I said before I recognized how special she was, a gift to you from God. Remember brother, He is there too. if you ever feel depressed, brother Sedan, and I can help you, please let me.



Sedan said:


> M&A


Mergers and acquisitions? I have worked at this.



Sedan said:


> ordinary people suffer


Always true, in this life we will have trouble.

I do appreciate you brother Sedan, stay strong!


----------



## Sedan (May 19, 2020)

juxt said:


> I don't. The monitor everything, give the people a 'social score', tell them how to think, how to act, how to defecate, prohibit access to open thought. This is only slightly less repressive than North Korea. And yes they have a lot of advantages, but individuality that provokes leaps in the forward motion in the species is not one of them. As Dave Chappell said, everybody in America is racist and everybody in China is Chinese


I have already said my point of view on this issue: You can’t give a person complete freedom, you can’t allow a person to do what he wants to do. Most human thoughts and intentions are immoral. Freedom reveals the dark side of man in the first place. Every man at heart wants to be James Bond or, at worst, John Rambo. This is when you do whatever you want, and you get away with it, because you have a license to kill. And whether you are right or not is not important anymore. As for the secret desires of women at the present time, I will not say anything better.

One of my favorite authors in childhood was Ian Fleming, I read all of his works. I wanted to imitate him, to be like him. And what morality do these books carry? What thoughts do people think these books after reading?

What benefit do freedoms bring to a person, besides fulfilling their dark desires?



juxt said:


> or even Mars


What does Mars mean?

Mars Hydro uses Epistar in its lamps - this is the lamp that I have now.

That lamp Mars that they gave to my student is OSRAM and Kre.

I will repeat again, bro! Not a single diode produces such a red spectrum as OSRAM. No matter how many PPF there are. The effectiveness of OSRAM is the highest of all the diodes that currently exist. Even Mars hydro recognized this .. I had a palemic with them on this subject. I’m not only arguing with you about this.)))

Yes, you are not the only one who prefers lower quality cheaper .. But I prefer Maybach rather than Toyota. When you ride Toyota, it seems to you that there is no better car .. But after you change to Maybach, Toyota seems to you a tin can.)))



juxt said:


> Mergers and acquisitions? I have worked at this.


Yes, I helped sell to a relative Business Centers, Shopping Centers, Hotels, Supermarket chains, pharmacies .. etc.

Do you think how do I know who the Tverskaya street in Moscow preludes?)))

I sold the Hyatt hotel in Kiev, it cost $ 30 million. I personally communicated by e-mail with the owner of Hyatt at that time Knut Hansen.

But for the most part, my relative’s business is a common scam. Legal scam.))) Money from the air.)))

I will not tell you the scheme, but my relative, do not invest practically anything, became a millionaire. Now he is a millionaire. But all his words, and he himself, also became ... liars and hypocrites. When I came to that business, I thought it was a serious matter, but it turned out to be a soap bubble. I was shocked!!!! I worked for a year ... I talked with the richest people in my country and not only, I recognized their thoughts and intentions ... damn ... Bro, I don’t believe a single word of them !!!! Nobody will convince me of this!



juxt said:


> I said before I recognized how special she was, a gift to you from God. Remember brother, He is there too. if you ever feel depressed, brother Sedan, and I can help you, please let me.


Thank you for your kind words, Bro!

But it’s too late for me to change something, I myself chose this path, no one asked me about it. I could be an ordinary person now and I would not have so many problems. Also, extraordinary thinking does not allow me to find peace, because in life I see only the bad, I have not noticed the good for a long time! Good is what people consider good, but in reality, life is a complete lie. And no one knows what is good and what is bad. If it were that simple, then there would be no problem ...


----------



## Sedan (Jun 3, 2020)

1. I do not believe my eyes again
I’m all for this meeting will give
may be with me on the way
I know you have to leave now.

CHORUS: I wish you of a thousand stars,
very bright ….,
I wish you from a thousand tears
the sweetest …
I wish you a thousand meetings of one,
very happy …
I wish you from a thousand nights,
the longest ..

2.Mozhet be you remember me
Or I’ll come to you in a dream
Again you will hear my voice
The meaning of words is still easy

CHORUS: I wish you of a thousand stars,
very bright ….,
I wish you from a thousand tears
the sweetest …
I wish you a thousand meetings of one,
very happy …
I wish you from a thousand nights,
the longest ..


----------



## Sedan (Jun 3, 2020)

*From sadness to joy*
Once I thought that our meetings wouldn't happen soon
The earth was so immense
Between sadness and joy there are rivers and mountains
Between sadness and joy there are forests and fields

Once I wanted to be like an echo
To rush through the coppery silence of fallen leaves
From sadness to joy you need to keep going
From sadness to joy you need to keep flying

But now there are no obstacles and distance
Our meeting is my reward, you are beside me
From sadness to joy is no more than a breath away
From sadness to joy is within our reach
https://lyricstranslate.com


----------



## Sedan (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Leeski (Jun 4, 2020)

Sedan said:


>


Truly epic my friend


----------



## Sedan (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Buddernugs (Jun 11, 2020)

Wow master grower indeed


----------



## KillaKane (Jun 11, 2020)

thats a dope set up i love it


----------



## Sedan (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## matty-berk (Jun 20, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Brilliant! I've been growing vertically very similar to this for many years. Look in the vertical section.
> 
> My recent work;
> View attachment 3925396


wow! do you do this by just putting the stems behind the metal?


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Jul 6, 2020)

GOOD NEWS OF THE WEEK ! ALL ten cuttings took root and mother plant shows preflowers.i was just going by the way the plant looked when i took those cuts. chancie gamble,i know this time it worked in my favor!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 9, 2020)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> GOOD NEWS OF THE WEEK ! ALL ten cuttings took root and mother plant shows preflowers.i was just going by the way the plant looked when i took those cuts. chancie gamble,i know this time it worked in my favor!


Are you doing cloning?


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Jul 9, 2020)

IT IS SOMTHING I HAD TO TRY AND DO! First round i killed em all. second time around. dome with less intense light no dimmer on light so placed paper towels over dome to soften light! worked great,first roots @8days ,last one broke out with [email protected] 11 went from total loss first time to 10 for 10 second round


----------



## Sedan (Jul 10, 2020)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> IT IS SOMTHING I HAD TO TRY AND DO! First round i killed em all. second time around. dome with less intense light no dimmer on light so placed paper towels over dome to soften light! worked great,first roots @8days ,last one broke out with [email protected] 11 went from total loss first time to 10 for 10 second round


I understand that you had problems rooting? When rooting, you do not need a powerful or professional light. When you plant clones, when they take root, then a little light is enough, for example, a pair of household light bulbs for 15 watts. When the clones take root and get stronger, then turn on your lamp even without a dimmer, and everything will be fine!


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Jul 10, 2020)

I Will try the small bulb setup on the next set of cuts,for sure ! at the time i was just trying to solve my problem quick. thanks for the pointer! I hope you and the family are doing well.Is your son doing good in school?


----------



## Sedan (Jul 21, 2020)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> I Will try the small bulb setup on the next set of cuts,for sure ! at the time i was just trying to solve my problem quick. thanks for the pointer! I hope you and the family are doing well.Is your son doing good in school?


Thank you, Bro, from the bottom of my heart!

Yes, for now everything is the same with me, no changes. My son successfully passed the exams at the university, now on vacation, we wanted to send him to pick oranges in Spain so he would not relax)) But the virus does not allow us to do this ...

Yes, veg doesn't need a lot of light, especially in the early stages!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 23, 2020)

In order not to get bored))), some exclusive photos from Portugal


----------



## Sedan (Jul 23, 2020)

*There is a lot of work ahead. I started two projects of my own this time))*
*
This is the first one:

auto flowers in a tent on coconut fiber ...



Eight days from the helmet

*

*to be continued....*


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Jul 23, 2020)

I remember when this thread started 3 years ago.

From a guy who could barely speak english, you've come a long way brother.

It is inspiring to look through your work and results.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 24, 2020)

TheDifferenceX said:


> I remember when this thread started 3 years ago.
> 
> From a guy who could barely speak english, you've come a long way brother.
> 
> It is inspiring to look through your work and results.


Thank you, Bro, from the heart!

But to be honest, I'm still not very good!)))) I don't have enough conversational practice .. I can read, but when they start talking, especially quickly.))) My head is spinning.)))


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Jul 26, 2020)

new round i think time for me to have a seat!


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jul 27, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Thank you, Bro, from the heart!
> 
> But to be honest, I'm still not very good!)))) I don't have enough conversational practice .. I can read, but when they start talking, especially quickly.))) My head is spinning.)))


so can you talk english to the people in Portugal over there? I've been in sounther spain for some time but most folks living in rural areas weren't able to use english... and me not being able to talk spanish... :/


----------



## Sedan (Jul 27, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> new round i think time for me to have a seat!


This time I will try to finish what I did not finish in the last cycle!



Kassiopeija said:


> so can you talk english to the people in Portugal over there? I've been in sounther spain for some time but most folks living in rural areas weren't able to use english... and me not being able to talk spanish... :/


This suggests that I really don't speak English well. ))) No, Bro, you misunderstood me. This is not me ... it is my son who lives in Рortugal now.

He knows English perfectly, because otherwise, he would not have been able to take the higher mathematics or information technology exams in English at the university there.

Yes, you're right: in Portugal too, few people know English. But when buying groceries in a store, you can talk to the seller.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jul 27, 2020)

Sedan said:


> This suggests that I really don't speak English well. ))) No, Bro, you misunderstood me. This is not me ... it is my son who lives in Рortugal now.
> 
> He knows English perfectly, because otherwise, he would not have been able to take the higher mathematics or information technology exams in English at the university there.
> 
> Yes, you're right: in Portugal too, few people know English. But when buying groceries in a store, you can talk to the seller.


You see, in lands that sunny & hot all you need to order is some beers... they always bring some "tapas" for free to eat so you'll never have to go to the grocery store over there... already eaten! )))))


----------



## Sedan (Jul 27, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> You see, in lands that sunny & hot all you need to order is some beers... they always bring some "tapas" for free to eat so you'll never have to go to the grocery store over there... already eaten! )))))


Bro, for three meals a day, too much alcohol for son, don't you think?))))

And if you order whiskey, they won't bring you a turkey?))))

Seriously though, my son is vegan, he either eats rice, vegetables ... other, he can order a pizza with cheese. I see all his expenses on the card.

No, he does not drink alcohol, even beer .. But he smokes ... hashish .. I do not forbid him, but I do not allow excess. I see when 10 euros disappears from his account, it means he bought hashish. The only thing I'm worried about is that he might have problems with the law. That. what he does is not a criminal offense in Portugal, but there can be problems at the university because of it. I am most afraid of all this! But I don’t forbid him or hinder him, it will only get worse ... What he does and how he lives is the best that could happen to a young guy from Ukraine. I look at the children of my friends and understand it clearly!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 27, 2020)

*If You Hit The Road With Friend*
If you hit the road with friend
If you hit the road with friend
Your road will be merrier,
I am small without friends,
I am small without friends,
But with friends I'm a big one.
I don't care neither snow,
nor rain, nor heat,
When all my friends are here with me,
I don't care neither snow,
nor rain, nor heat,
When all my friends are here with me.

Where it's hard to cope alone,
Where it's hard to cope alone,
With my friends, I'll make it.
Things that I don't understand,
Things that I don't understand,
We'll sort out in frienship.
I don't care neither snow,
nor rain, nor heat,
When all my friends are here with me,
I don't care neither snow,
nor rain, nor heat,
When all my friends are here with me.

I will go to fight a bear,
I will go to fight a bear
With no fear in one case:
If I am with my best friend
If I am with my best friend
And the bear with no friends.
I don't care neither snow,
nor rain, nor heat,
When all my friends are here with me,
I don't care neither snow,
nor rain, nor heat,
When all my friends are here with me.

If you hit the road with friend
If you hit the road with friend
The road will be merrier,
I am small without friends,
I am small without friends,
But with friends I'm a big one.
I don't care neither snow,
nor rain, nor heat,
When all my friends are here with me,
I don't care neither snow,
nor rain, nor heat,
When all my friends are here with me.

I don't care neither snow,
nor rain, nor heat,
When all my friends are here with me,
I don't care neither snow,
nor rain, nor heat,
When all my friends are here with me.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jul 27, 2020)

Sedan said:


> No, he does not drink alcohol, even beer .. But he smokes ... hashish .. I do not forbid him, but I do not allow excess. I see when 10 euros disappears from his account, it means he bought hashish. The only thing I'm worried about is that he might have problems with the law. That. what he does is not a criminal offense in Portugal, but there can be problems at the university because of it. I am most afraid of all this! But I don’t forbid him or hinder him, it will only get worse ... What he does and how he lives is the best that could happen to a young guy from Ukraine. I look at the children of my friends and understand it clearly!


Yes I can understand you Sedan, and I wish for your son that he is lucky at all times and he should concentrate on his studies. So if he understands the current importancy of his doing, he may be able to understand that excessive induldgement may be of hinderance to his overall situation. In regards to memory... although there are "minor-evils" as we call it - for example if one needs desperately a good nights sleep it may be warranted.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 27, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> Yes I can understand you Sedan, and I wish for your son that he is lucky at all times and he should concentrate on his studies. So if he understands the current importancy of his doing, he may be able to understand that excessive induldgement may be of hinderance to his overall situation. In regards to memory... although there are "minor-evils" as we call it - for example if one needs desperately a good nights sleep it may be warranted.


Yes, you absolutely correctly understood Chekhov's story - "I want to sleep" - Bravo! Anyone is capable of nasty things if placed in an environment that drives you crazy!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## vostok (Aug 1, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Thank you, Bro, from the heart!
> 
> But to be honest, I'm still not very good!)))) I don't have enough conversational practice .. I can read, but when they start talking, especially quickly.))) My head is spinning.)))


Sing the beatles ..I did ..started not knowing, but that yellow submairne is always coming back ....nice grow bro!

Have you moved to Portuagal ..? I could never speak it myself... tho my Spanish is getting better


----------



## Sedan (Aug 4, 2020)

vostok said:


> Sing the beatles ..I did ..started not knowing, but that yellow submairne is always coming back ....nice grow bro!
> 
> Have you moved to Portuagal ..? I could never speak it myself... tho my Spanish is getting better


Hi Bro!

The main thing is that the Submarine does not drown.))

No, my friend, this is my son studying in Portugal now. Your Spanish will not be enough, they speak Portuguese there.)) But these two languages are very similar.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 8, 2020)

vostok said:


> tho my Spanish is getting better


Bro, I just noticed that you are Russian.)) First the word "восток" and then this

From Null Остров

If it's not a secret, you can get a little more detail!


----------



## vostok (Aug 8, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I just noticed that you are Russian.)) First the word "восток" and then this
> 
> From Null Остров
> 
> If it's not a secret, you can get a little more detail!


sure: ...where's our profiles?


Spoiler



Я из санкт-петербурга ..мой профиль где-то здесь
https://www.rollitup.org/t/those-plagiarizing-dummies.1026898/


----------



## Sedan (Aug 11, 2020)

vostok said:


> sure: ...where's our profiles?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Bro, what kind of book is this, can you give me more details?

PS St. Petersburg is not Scandinavia, as far as I know.))


----------



## rahat (Aug 13, 2020)

Sedan said:


>


Thank you for the contribution here, everything you've post regarding the curved super scrog is so insightful.

I am going to attempt this for the wedding cake.
Running full spectrum LED..

my curve will be a lot smaller for the flatter footprint of light..
going to try 30 days veg..

How many plants do you think I can go with this?
What size mesh can I play with here?
I'm on metric , out here in South Africa


Your videos are great, you've really hit the switch with me. 
Cheers


----------



## Sedan (Aug 13, 2020)

rahat said:


> Thank you for the contribution here, everything you've post regarding the curved super scrog is so insightful.
> 
> I am going to attempt this for the wedding cake.
> Running full spectrum LED..
> ...


Hi Bro!

Thanks for the kind words!!!

I will tell you step by step, using the example of my student, how you can equip your box correctly under LED lighting.

Tent 1.2X1.2 m. Almost like yours.

This is a long vega, if you want shorter, then you need to plant more plants.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 13, 2020)

If you have a question, ask, I will answer of course, Bro!


----------



## rahat (Aug 13, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Hi Bro!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words!!!
> 
> ...


Looks like a good student !

Thank you for this reference. Going to try it out!

I will be touch with more questions. 
Cheers


----------



## rahat (Aug 13, 2020)

Sedan said:


> If you have a question, ask, I will answer of course, Bro!
> 
> View attachment 4652091


The training looks good! 
Do you have a pic of flowers?


----------



## Sedan (Aug 13, 2020)

rahat said:


> Do you have a pic of flowers?


----------



## rahat (Aug 13, 2020)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4652166


Thank you man!

Really appreciate it.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2020)

Please try to stay on point.
There is an entire sub-forum dedicated to politics, please keep that convo there.

Thank you.
GWN


----------



## Sedan (Aug 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please try to stay on point.
> There is an entire sub-forum dedicated to politics, please keep that convo there.
> 
> Thank you.
> GWN


I don't understand you Roll It Up ??? Millions of people in your country are in jail for marijuana, and you will allow yourself to cover up for those who support your power in any form! I live in fear that the police will come for me tomorrow .... millions of people are in jail for marijuana, and you support the existing regime? Who do you work for ?! On the CIA?)))) Everyone understands perfectly well that they complained about me for being invited in those two topics to express my opinion !! I have expressed! So what? Where is your democracy? Where is that which is called democracy? No need to warn me !!! I have already been warned more than once in Russia !!! I thought that here you can say what I want and what I think is necessary! And you are warning me! I have never carried any evil anywhere, all my thoughts are pure !! Who will blame me ?? You? Or that stupid guy you're covering ?!

Roll It Up - don't be bored !!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2020)

This is not up for discussion.
Please keep politics in that forum - and feel free to post away in there if you like.
Perhaps you missed the Terms and Conditions:

The providers ("we", "us", "our") of the service provided by this web site ("Service") are not responsible for any user-generated content and accounts. Content submitted express the views of their author only.
This Service is only available to users who are at least 18 years old. If you are younger than this, please do not register for this Service. If you register for this Service, you represent that you are this age or older.
All content you submit, upload, or otherwise make available to the Service ("Content") may be reviewed by staff members. All Content you submit or upload may be sent to third-party verification services (including, but not limited to, spam prevention services). Do not submit any Content that you consider to be private or confidential.
You agree to not use the Service to submit or link to any Content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement, encourages unlawful activity, or otherwise violates any laws. You are entirely responsible for the content of, and any harm resulting from, that Content or your conduct.
We may remove or modify any Content submitted at any time, with or without cause, with or without notice. Requests for Content to be removed or modified will be undertaken only at our discretion. We may terminate your access to all or any part of the Service at any time, with or without cause, with or without notice.
You are granting us with a non-exclusive, permanent, irrevocable, unlimited license to use, publish, or re-publish your Content in connection with the Service. You retain copyright over the Content.
These terms may be changed at any time without notice.
If you do not agree with these terms, please do not register or use the Service. Use of the Service constitutes acceptance of these terms. If you wish to close your account, please contact us.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is not up for discussion.
> Please keep politics in that forum - and feel free to post away in there if you like.
> Perhaps you missed the Terms and Conditions:
> 
> ...


Bro, I'm a sociopath, rules are alien to me! If you want to perceive me like this, take it, if not, delete it! In Russia, I was removed in this way from two forums - really.)))

Your security service is not working well, you did not notice that in my topic I am already writing what you warned me for, for 4 years. Why are you just now warning me ?! Is it Biden or the coronavirus ?! I promise not to write about Biden and the coronavirus again!

PS I never carried evil in my posts !!!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I'm a sociopath, rules are alien to me! If you want to perceive me like this, take it, if not, delete it! In Russia, I was removed in this way from two forums - really.)))
> 
> Your security service is not working well, you did not notice that in my topic I am already writing what you warned me for, for 4 years. Why are you just now warning me ?! Is it Biden or the coronavirus ?! I promise not to write about Biden and the coronavirus again!
> 
> PS I never carried evil in my posts !!!


a. We have rules, I have pointed them out - please follow them like all other members are supposed to.
b. I am not "warning" you, I am simply asking that politics discussions be kept there.
c. I do not have a "security service", I addressed your post because it was reported as being off topic by someone.

Thank you.
GWN


----------



## Trippyness (Aug 22, 2020)

Mad respect for even considering growing over there.
Wife is from that part of the world.
Happy growing.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 23, 2020)

Trippyness said:


> Mad respect for even considering growing over there.
> Wife is from that part of the world.
> Happy growing.


Hi Bro!

Yes, you are right, there are a lot of Ukrainians in Canada, if you consider the place in America where you could emigrate, then Canada is the best place. Plus, the climate in Canada is similar to that here.

But this is not for me.))) Since the bankruptcy of my enterprise, I owe the state $ 20,000. Until the moment I repay the debt, I will never be released abroad, even to Russia. I am a hostage of the situation.)) I will not be able to repay the debt, because in the conditions of today's Ukraine, I will not earn such an amount. I hired a lawyer, but not in order to win the process from the state - I have no chance of that, but in order to play for time, drag out the trial for years. This is so that bailiffs do not come to me. Because without a court decision, they have no right to come.

Yes, it is very dangerous to grow marijuana in Ukraine, it is illegal, but it is not so bad here yet .. I have a friend. In his country, hemp seeds are jailed. He also has a Ukrainian wife, he can buy seeds only when he comes to Ukraine to stay.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Aug 24, 2020)

Sedan would you e mail me ? [email protected]


----------



## Sedan (Aug 25, 2020)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> Sedan would you e mail me ? [email protected]


Bro, I wrote to you, did you get it?


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Aug 25, 2020)

NEVER ARRIVED!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 26, 2020)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> NEVER ARRIVED!


Bro, I've already written to you from two boxes. What's the catch?)))


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Aug 26, 2020)

i don"t know what the hang-up is but i got one of the emails you must forgive me i only type using one or two fingers.sent p-email your way.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 26, 2020)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> i don"t know what the hang-up is but i got one of the emails you must forgive me i only type using one or two fingers.sent p-email your way.


My Friend, thank you from the bottom of my heart!!!!! 

You understand what I am writing because you have a very large life experience! Thank you for supporting me! Sorry, you asked not to write this to the whole world, but I still want to show .. to the whole world what real people really are! You are a real person, so I shake your hand tightly!!! 

Thanks again for the correct understanding!!!

Best regards, Dmitry!


----------



## BaRabus (Aug 26, 2020)

I just want to say I am Impressed with your grow and I am New to the Forums and late so I read the 1st 3 pages and skipped..lol

Nice work...Courageous Grow my friend. I pray your debt is paid clear Early so you can sit back and Just Enjoy the Fruits of Your Labor


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Aug 26, 2020)

I still have not found 1 email still and dont understand that one yet!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 27, 2020)

BaRabus said:


> I just want to say I am Impressed with your grow and I am New to the Forums and late so I read the 1st 3 pages and skipped..lol
> 
> Nice work...Courageous Grow my friend. I pray your debt is paid clear Early so you can sit back and Just Enjoy the Fruits of Your Labor


Thank you, Bro, for the kind words!

As for debts, I have already resigned myself to this for a long time and I treat this philosophically .... it means that it is necessary for those in heaven to know better than me .. what is better for me.)) Besides, lately my life took on new meaning. I have devoted all of myself now to my son, who managed to leave the country and enter the University in Portugal. I am happy now that my son will not repeat my life, and will not repeat my mistakes in life, he now has every chance to be a happy person, and most importantly, everything is in his hands, and he can build his own life, as he wants it!

It's ok guys, THANKS you !!!



oldsilvertip55 said:


> I still have not found 1 email still and dont understand that one yet!


It's okay, Bro, no second letter needed!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 27, 2020)

This is what my wife is growing now, I don't have time for my own garden. The Russians say: a shoemaker without boots.)))

The temperature is very high - about 30 Celcius. Fertilizers Plagron. Mars Hydro is working at full capacity.







Preparation of "fishing rods" for SDU "Pegas-М"


----------



## BaRabus (Aug 27, 2020)

Ahhhh Yeah...The whole family is in...NICE!

I'm the same way. I have made so many mistakes. I am growing and showing my son how to grow also. I am praying he doesn't make the same mistakes I have as well. I tell him, I'm not trying to be a pest but I have made terrible mistakes and I don't want you following my footsteps.

So it's great he is going to University. My son turned 20 this year and I am trying to be patient with his career move and decision making. 
Keep up the Great work and God Will Continue to Bless you
We may have encountered the Bad part of Life (the both of us) but it was for a Reason....
I see it as a Reason to direct OUR children so they and their children don't have to go through it


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2020)

Sedan said:


> This is what my wife is growing now, I don't have time for my own garden. The Russians say: a shoemaker without boots.)))
> 
> The temperature is very high - about 30 Celcius. Fertilizers Plagron. Mars Hydro is working at full capacity.
> 
> ...


Your wife grows your plants now, too?

How are you, old friend!


----------



## Sedan (Sep 1, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Your wife grows your plants now, too?
> 
> How are you, old friend!


Hi bro! I am very glad to see you! Sorry for not answering right away .. and not only you, there were small family circumstances !!

Everything else in personal correspondence!

How are you, how is your garden?



BaRabus said:


> My son turned 20 this year and I am trying to be patient with his career move and decision making.


Our children are the same age, just like you and me!

Bro, where are you from, if it's not a secret?


----------



## BaRabus (Sep 1, 2020)

It's not a problem ..

I'm in the U.S. Where the children are spoiled and don't have much moral these days. However, some of us are old school and try to 
Correct those ways of the New Era (no discipline, disrespectful).

I was looking at the Vertical Grow Tent designed by Vivosun I do believe. It looks Great but Confusing at the same time. 
I was like Sedan's model looks easier than this. I believe they set it up to make it cost more money to consumers.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 2, 2020)

BaRabus said:


> It's not a problem ..
> 
> I'm in the U.S. Where the children are spoiled and don't have much moral these days. However, some of us are old school and try to
> Correct those ways of the New Era (no discipline, disrespectful).
> ...


There are many ways to grow vertically. Not all of them are expensive.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 2, 2020)

BaRabus said:


> It's not a problem ..
> 
> I'm in the U.S. Where the children are spoiled and don't have much moral these days. However, some of us are old school and try to
> Correct those ways of the New Era (no discipline, disrespectful).


And the saddest thing is that the same metamorphosis occurs with adults. The fall in morals is a product of civilization. Which suggests that the world is rolling in the wrong direction in general. This could be justified on condition of the general welfare of society. This is not the case, neither in America nor in Europe, most of the people survive and spend most of their lives in order to feed their families and children. Maybe it seems to them that they are free, but this is not so, they are all slaves of loans, banks and tax services, employers who do not allow them to relax even for a minute, because, in the next economic crisis, this castle can collapse like a house of cards ...



BaRabus said:


> I was looking at the Vertical Grow Tent designed by Vivosun I do believe. It looks Great but Confusing at the same time.
> I was like Sedan's model looks easier than this. I believe they set it up to make it cost more money to consumers.


Here, more emphasis should be placed not on aesthetics or cost, but here, first of all, attention should be paid to the functionality of the installation.


----------



## rahat (Sep 22, 2020)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4652166


check it out, my progress so far.. money is tight so i’m using what i have at home.

thanks for the knowledge


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2020)

rahat said:


> check it out, my progress so far.. money is tight so i’m using what i have at home.
> 
> thanks for the knowledge


The lower screen should be higher off the pots than that. Do you have some way to adjust the height?


----------



## Sedan (Sep 23, 2020)

rahat said:


> check it out, my progress so far.. money is tight so i’m using what i have at home.


Hi Bro!

Only light is expensive, the rest can be done simply.

You need to make a pallet so that water does not pour on the floor. and water was easy to collect.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 23, 2020)

*In fact, successes are far from what we would like.))*
*
Already the second grower in a tent, to Mars Hydro, the same movie ...

It was a very hot summer ... On the veg everything seems to be fine, I turn to flowering, it begins .. first a block, then a yellowish ..

you have to extinguish the power of the light, as well as keep the lamp at the highest possible point ... Thus, the buds do not develop as we would like ... Now it has become a little cooler, the plants have come to life a little ...
*
*Such cases at the moment



To be continued...*


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 25, 2020)

What, you gave up on vertical gardening? Say it ain't so!


----------



## Sedan (Sep 26, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> What, you gave up on vertical gardening? Say it ain't so!


No, my rods are now being prepared for vertical installation. It's just a very long story, so I'm not showing it yet. And here I am testing the Mars Hydro lamp.

...also sent me such a lamp from a Moscow company. It consists of Samsung and OSRAM diodes.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Sedan (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## rahat (Sep 29, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Hi Bro!
> 
> Only light is expensive, the rest can be done simply.
> 
> You need to make a pallet so that water does not pour on the floor. and water was easy to collect.


Thanks I'll elevate it up and get the water collected. 

I was thinking that when I elevate I can curve up the edges. 
See the drawing. 

Got gifted more plants thought I could get them in too...


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 30, 2020)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4698532View attachment 4698533View attachment 4698534View attachment 4698535


You lose soooooo much time by growing the plants from babies in there. That is a space for blooming plants; there should never be anything in veg in there!

Grow your babies in another, smaller space that is better suited for small plants. When they get big, transplant them into larger buckets. Then, only when they are nearly ready to bloom, move them into your blooming space. In this way your blooming space is many times more productive.

Doing it in such a way allows for about 6 crops per year, one every other month. The additional space needed is minimal since small plants in veg don't need so much room.

Your missile silo is very pretty; you should be loading and firing as many green rockets from it as you can, comrade!


----------



## Sedan (Oct 1, 2020)

rahat said:


> Thanks I'll elevate it up and get the water collected.
> 
> I was thinking that when I elevate I can curve up the edges.
> See the drawing.
> ...


Yes, you planned the grid correctly.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 1, 2020)

rahat said:


> Thanks I'll elevate it up and get the water collected.
> 
> I was thinking that when I elevate I can curve up the edges.
> See the drawing.
> ...




I did it today in half an hour. I used my father's old chair))) - sawed off the back and turned it over, the basket cost me $ 4, polycarbonate $ 1.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 2, 2020)

Stressless plant transplant.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 2, 2020)

a couple of current works of my students




----------------------------


----------



## Sedan (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## MY OWN DANK (Oct 4, 2020)

Man I really admire your creativity...very cool set ups


----------



## Sedan (Oct 4, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Man I really admire your creativity...very cool set ups


Thanks, Bro!


----------



## Sedan (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Sedan (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Leeski (Oct 8, 2020)

Sweet setup


----------



## Sedan (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Oct 8, 2020)

GOOD LOOKING GROW


----------



## Sedan (Oct 15, 2020)

This is my job .. so as not to get confused))) More precisely, the work of my wife.)) However, she is also my student, so there is not much difference here ..


----------



## Sedan (Oct 15, 2020)

Mars Hydro


----------



## Sedan (Oct 15, 2020)

*This is SDU Pegas.*

*Here I go for a record.)))

*


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 15, 2020)

Looking good in there!


----------



## Sedan (Oct 22, 2020)

*I haven't fed anything yet. The soil is charged strongly, and it also sour something.*
*


Another defoliation and stretching




In one day



*
*To be continued.......*


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Oct 22, 2020)

BONDAGE RACKS grow out great looking plants!


----------



## Sedan (Oct 23, 2020)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> BONDAGE RACKS grow out great looking plants!


Damn, Bro.)))), I did not know what BONDAGE RACKS is.)))) I googled now.))))) What can people not think of!

Yes, it looks like.)))))


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 23, 2020)

Chain those bitches to the walls and they will obey your every whim... Lol



oldsilvertip55 said:


> BONDAGE RACKS grow out great looking plants!


----------



## Sedan (Oct 24, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Chain those bitches to the walls and they will obey your every whim... Lol


Bro, I am against violence, especially against women.)))))))


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2020)

Oh, I only do it those who ask nicely...

And plants.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 27, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Oh, I only do it those who ask nicely...
> 
> And plants.


capitalism))))))))))


----------



## Sedan (Nov 11, 2020)

*Last defoliation, garter and transfer to flowering.

*


*to be continued...*


----------



## Sedan (Nov 11, 2020)

*Here is a long process

*


----------



## Sedan (Nov 18, 2020)

*Several days 12/12

*


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 18, 2020)

Sedan said:


> *Several days 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4745760View attachment 4745761View attachment 4745763View attachment 4745765View attachment 4745766View attachment 4745767*



bro how many grow setup and spaces do you have!?

this is a epic thread


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 18, 2020)

My dude look like hes a secret agent on a mission to grow weed in space on the ISS


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Nov 18, 2020)

LOOK to me like he can do it!


----------



## Sedan (Nov 19, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> bro how many grow setup and spaces do you have!?
> 
> this is a epic thread


))) I have a room of 12 m2. Two tents and one rig. All the rest are my students!

Thanks, Bro!


----------



## Leeski (Nov 19, 2020)

Sedan said:


> *Several days 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4745760View attachment 4745761View attachment 4745763View attachment 4745765View attachment 4745766View attachment 4745767*


Always a pleasure seeing your work sir


----------



## Sedan (Nov 19, 2020)

Leeski said:


> Always a pleasure seeing your work sir


Thanks guys!


----------



## solakani (Nov 20, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Hi guys! I am from Ukraine and do not speak English very much, therefore briefly!
> 
> I want to know, can you? 1.6 kg / square meter.
> 
> Thank you for attention!


I want to know. Teach me. Please.


----------



## megamouthuk (Nov 20, 2020)

Sedan said:


> On the photo *SDU "PEGAS",
> 
> From Sedan
> 
> ...



Impressive, but massively over engineered and if putin catches ya ya in trouble


----------



## Sedan (Nov 23, 2020)

solakani said:


> I want to know. Teach me. Please.


I can teach you of course, only it depends more on you - your desires, aspirations and abilities!

If you want a simpler option, then wait a little longer. We are now developing a Pegasus SDU installation for serial production. I think that the unit will go on sale in a year.



megamouthuk said:


> if putin catches ya ya in trouble


In order for Putin to catch me, he first needs to capture Ukraine completely ... not only Crimea and Donbas.))) Or at least send "peacekeepers".)))

In the meantime, here and there are enough bastards officials who can bring me trouble!


----------



## megamouthuk (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks for reply Sedan, i am rubbish at geography and was only jesting with you regarding putin, same here, bastard officials everywhere, @ least this covid thing is keeping them on a low profile.
Megamouth


----------



## solakani (Nov 23, 2020)

Sedan said:


> I can teach you of course, only it depends more on you - your desires, aspirations and abilities!
> 
> If you want a simpler option, then wait a little longer. We are now developing a Pegasus SDU installation for serial production. I think that the unit will go on sale in a year.


Thank you for your generous offer to teach me. I am not worthy. My desire is to learn how to grow cannabis well. My background is in data processing with 12 months experience in indoor grows as a hobby. I do have resources to throw at a project that will allow me to grow a greater variety of strains in a 10'x20' room with 8' ceiling in just 12 months but I am unable to find any information on a Pegasus SDU installation pre-requisites.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 24, 2020)

megamouthuk said:


> Thanks for reply Sedan, i am rubbish at geography and was only jesting with you regarding putin, same here, bastard officials everywhere, @ least this covid thing is keeping them on a low profile.
> Megamouth


Bro, I was joking too. But there is some truth in every joke.

Yes, it is dangerous to grow marijuana in Russia. and in Ukraine, it is illegal, it is a prison. Against the background of the economic crisis, this looks frightening. Do you know why? Previously, I had the opportunity to pay off the police when I was caught, because I had money .. But now it's a little different.)))



solakani said:


> Thank you for your generous offer to teach me. I am not worthy. My desire is to learn how to grow cannabis well. My background is in data processing with 12 months experience in indoor grows as a hobby. I do have resources to throw at a project that will allow me to grow a greater variety of strains in a 10'x20' room with 8' ceiling in just 12 months


Yes, 18 m2 is a large room for home growing. Hope your marijuana is legal.

The student and I have now begun to work on a similar project, if you want, I will show you further, so that you understand how I see it.





solakani said:


> to find any information on a Pegasus SDU installation pre-requisites.


So far, there is only a graphic 3D model, there is still a lot of work to be done. Therefore, somewhere in a year. The Installation Design is based on what you saw at the beginning of the topic.

As for the characteristics, the dimensions are the installation diameter is 80 cm. The height is 150 cm. Lighting LED OSRAM 300 Watt. Productivity up to 1 kg.


----------



## solakani (Nov 24, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I was joking too. But there is some truth in every joke.
> 
> Yes, it is dangerous to grow marijuana in Russia. and in Ukraine, it is illegal, it is a prison. Against the background of the economic crisis, this looks frightening. Do you know why? Previously, I had the opportunity to pay off the police when I was caught, because I had money .. But now it's a little different.)))
> 
> ...


Growing cannabis for recreational use in Canada is legal but with limitations. Law enforcement is concerned with age restrictions and only responds to complaints. Good detail in pics for seedling stage. I will have to get some mesh. I chose T5 HO fluorescents hung above and side for seedlings.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 26, 2020)

solakani said:


> Growing cannabis for recreational use in Canada is legal but with limitations.


This is your way out of a difficult situation.)))

There are only four plants in this installation - it's legal in Canada, but if you try, you can get 1 kg.



solakani said:


> I will have to get some mesh. I chose T5 HO fluorescents hung above and side for seedlings.


Show clearly what you want to do, I'll tell you. Better show the photo.


----------



## solakani (Nov 26, 2020)

Sedan said:


> This is your way out of a difficult situation.)))
> 
> There are only four plants in this installation - it's legal in Canada, but if you try, you can get 1 kg.
> 
> ...


The 4 plant limitation also restricts the genetics available from licensed producers. Licensed producers are allowed to import genetics from an unknown source only at startup. 

My goal is to have more strains growing at once with 1000 watt led over a 2 square meter flat canopy. Half the canopy is 18/6 and the other 12/12. The challenge have been to manage an uneven canopy when growing fem sativa, fem indica and autos in one tent.

I do have a picture in the newbie forum of my plant problem. Flower is starting week 7 since 12/12. Some flowers have started wilt. Do you recommend harvesting the imperfect flowers now or leave them for 2 more weeks?


----------



## Sedan (Nov 26, 2020)

solakani said:


> I do have a picture in the newbie forum of my plant problem. Flower is starting week 7 since 12/12. Some flowers have started wilt. Do you recommend harvesting the imperfect flowers now or leave them for 2 more weeks?


Bro, I don't know where this forum is for newbies. Show the photo here.


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 26, 2020)

Sedan said:


> I can teach you of course, only it depends more on you - your desires, aspirations and abilities!
> 
> If you want a simpler option, then wait a little longer. We are now developing a Pegasus SDU installation for serial production. I think that the unit will go on sale in a year.
> 
> ...


Do you grow the majority of the weed sold in Ukraine??? lol

I am VERY interested by your style of grow. I hope to try this in 2021 with a 1000w HPS in my 5'x5' tent. Will probably spend the next couple days just casually reading the compendium of knowledge this thread has become


----------



## solakani (Nov 26, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I don't know where this forum is for newbies. Show the photo here.


Thank you for your help with my Dutch Passion Critical Orange Punch at 42 days 12/12. Breeder suggest another 14 days more. Do I harvest the cola that is wilted now?


----------



## Sedan (Nov 26, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> Do you grow the majority of the weed sold in Ukraine??? lol


As in the United States, government agencies are involved in serious drug trafficking. You have the CIA, we have the SBU (security service of Ukraine). Listen to how it sounds solemn!))) Drugs on a wholesale scale are sold by the SECURITY SERVICE OF UKRAINE,))))))))))))))) Do you think this is a joke ?! NO! A guy was recently arrested. I've known this guy for a long time. He was told very simply - either you will work under us, or you will go to jail. These people cannot stand competition .... So they recruit people.



ElGrandeMongo said:


> I am VERY interested by your style of grow. I hope to try this in 2021 with a 1000w HPS in my 5'x5' tent. Will probably spend the next couple days just casually reading the compendium of knowledge this thread has become


Here, the project is very similar to yours. We do this for a tent 1, X1.5 meters, like yours. There will also be a grid on top, I'll show you later.





solakani said:


> Do I harvest the cola that is wilted now?


These young stigmas are the beginnings of ripen.




You need to make sure that they do not dry out, but continue to grow. During the ripen period, the plants gain up to 30% more.

At least two more weeks. But if you don’t burn the ripen with fertilizers, then there will be no ripen.

Now sprinkle the plants with water several times to revive the ripen. You will show it later.


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 26, 2020)

Sedan said:


> As in the United States, government agencies are involved in serious drug trafficking. You have the CIA, we have the SBU (security service of Ukraine). Listen to how it sounds solemn!))) Drugs on a wholesale scale are sold by the SECURITY SERVICE OF UKRAINE,))))))))))))))) Do you think this is a joke ?! NO! A guy was recently arrested. I've known this guy for a long time. He was told very simply - either you will work under us, or you will go to jail. These people cannot stand competition .... So they recruit people.
> 
> 
> Here, the project is very similar to yours. We do this for a tent 1, X1.5 meters, like yours. There will also be a grid on top, I'll show you later.
> ...


I definitely believe you. My family risked their lives and escaped communism to the "free world" in the 1980s (not so free world in 2020).

It's truly a shame the direction we're headed now. I dare you to take a look at the politics forum here. There are large groups of people who wish harm or death upon those who do not buy into the current government COVID regulations. They don't realize that in much of the world, up until now, to question authority meant you or your family was likely to disappear, be imprisoned, harmed or violated in any way. It disgusts me that the people of the so called "free world" are so brainwashed that they cannot see that their freedoms are the most precious force acting upon their lives. They willingly give up their freedoms and wish harm to their fellow man who is questioning the reasons for such hardship being imposed upon their people.

And furthermore -- the admin team here will ban those who do not post in agreeance with the popular threads in the politics forum. Such corruption on such a beautiful instrument to share information/life experience.


----------



## solakani (Nov 26, 2020)

Sedan said:


> As in the United States, government agencies are involved in serious drug trafficking. You have the CIA, we have the SBU (security service of Ukraine). Listen to how it sounds solemn!))) Drugs on a wholesale scale are sold by the SECURITY SERVICE OF UKRAINE,))))))))))))))) Do you think this is a joke ?! NO! A guy was recently arrested. I've known this guy for a long time. He was told very simply - either you will work under us, or you will go to jail. These people cannot stand competition .... So they recruit people.
> 
> 
> Here, the project is very similar to yours. We do this for a tent 1, X1.5 meters, like yours. There will also be a grid on top, I'll show you later.
> ...


Thank you very much for your help with my pending harvest. I will try to keep her for 14 more days. It is an organic grow. I only feed with water, some tea and top dress. I want to use a tent setup like your pic to grow 16 strains. Thoughts?

Not my pics but I use these for seedling. They hang on the ceiling and also on a wall.


----------



## Leeski (Nov 26, 2020)

solakani said:


> Thank you for your help with my Dutch Passion Critical Orange Punch at 42 days 12/12. Breeder suggest another 14 days more. Do I harvest the cola that is wilted now?


 don’t like posting pics on other peeps thread hope you don’t mind sedan 
last time I run cop they went 9 wks I let 2 go yet another wk gifted friends both and said nothing feedback was no one thought they were the same plant


----------



## Leeski (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> I definitely believe you. My family risked their lives and escaped communism to the "free world" in the 1980s (not so free world in 2020).


Risking your life, there must have been a very good reason then, Bro! Perhaps risking freedom?

I already talked about an incident in this thread that happened to me around 1990. I was then a teenager and took soccer seriously. We were invited to an international competition in France - children's soccer.

My friend and I (from the same team) made a bold decision then. We wanted to run away when we were already in France and ask for political asylum. Not long before leaving, my friend and I spent the whole night at my house, inventing a pitiful story so that the French would believe us. This story consisted in the fact that we are very much oppressed by the authorities in the USSR, that we have nothing to eat, we are essentially beggars and homeless unfortunate children.)))) Now I don’t remember exactly what our stupid children's minds were thinking.))) But not a word of truth was there. Then, at the last moment, it happened that my friend could not go to these competitions, and I alone did not dare, and no one else dared ...



ElGrandeMongo said:


> And furthermore -- the admin team here will ban those who do not post in agreeance with the popular threads in the politics forum. Such corruption on such a beautiful instrument to share information/life experience.





solakani said:


> I only feed with water, some tea and top dress.


This means that you don't need a lot of tea, it's better to have more water. Now is a very spicy period, you need to awaken ripen, as I said.

What do you make tea from? what components do you add?



solakani said:


> I want to use a tent setup like your pic to grow 16 strains. Thoughts?


Bro, fluorescent lamps are only suitable for vegs. The buds will be of poor quality. You need a more serious light.



Leeski said:


> View attachment 4752670


What kind of light do you have?


----------



## Leeski (Nov 27, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Risking your life, there must have been a very good reason then, Bro! Perhaps risking freedom?
> 
> I already talked about an incident in this thread that happened to me around 1990. I was then a teenager and took soccer seriously. We were invited to an international competition in France - children's soccer.
> 
> ...


Hi sedan hope your well 
those were done under 2x600w m/h veg and 2x600w hps bloom 4 plants wanted to have a try at growing very large plants in living soil they were in veg for nearly 3months no defoliation what so ever you can see by fade they were lacking nutrients in late bloom will never do it again hard work but good fun


----------



## solakani (Nov 27, 2020)

Sedan said:


> <snip>
> 
> This means that you don't need a lot of tea, it's better to have more water. Now is a very spicy period, you need to awaken ripen, as I said.
> 
> ...


I just use molasses with microbial inoculant in my tea as a living soil application for now. I have access to many amendments such as silica when needed. My past grows had problems in the last 3 weeks mostly with ventilation. Air is too hot and dry for the delicate flowers.

Yes I use T5 HO fluorescent tubes on ceiling and wall for my seedlings. In your pictures, seedling bed is led lighting. I can do the same if it is better setup. For flower I have 1200W 10x QB288 V2 R spec with Samsung LM301H. So 16 strains in your tent setup possible?


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 27, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Risking your life, there must have been a very good reason then, Bro! Perhaps risking freedom?
> 
> I already talked about an incident in this thread that happened to me around 1990. I was then a teenager and took soccer seriously. We were invited to an international competition in France - children's soccer.
> 
> ...


Yes, my father gave up years of his freedom to escape. Spent years in prison in West Germany after his escape. He then also ended up in France enlisted as a Legionnaire for a fresh start in life. Truly in all the process of escaping oppression, to gaining complete freedom took nearly 25 years.

However his reasons for escaping were similar to the story you are describing wanting to use to tell the French authorities as a child, but in Poland in the late 70s there truly was no food. Breadlines, rations, empty shelves etc.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2020)

Leeski said:


> Hi sedan hope your well
> those were done under 2x600w m/h veg and 2x600w hps bloom 4 plants wanted to have a try at growing very large plants in living soil they were in veg for nearly 3months no defoliation what so ever you can see by fade they were lacking nutrients in late bloom will never do it again hard work but good fun


Therefore, I asked what kind of light you have. Because I saw that type of HPS.

It's okay, Bro, it's difficult to keep the microclimate under the DNaT!

You need to work the ventilation.



solakani said:


> I have 1200W 10x QB288 V2 R spec with Samsung LM301H


Yes, it is normal!



ElGrandeMongo said:


> Yes, my father gave up years of his freedom to escape. Spent years in prison in West Germany after his escape.


In this thread there was one guy who worked in western Germany at the border, where they accepted migrants from the socialist countries. They all worked for the CIA.

I don’t understand why the CIA didn’t like your father to send him first to a prison, then to the French Legion in Africa. He probably wanted to be a Commando or a US Navy SEAL. I see no other reason to mock your father .... who fled to West Germany from communism from hunger and misfortune!



ElGrandeMongo said:


> in Poland in the late 70s there truly was no food.


Bro, are you confusing anything?

Is it true or a story that your father told the CIA when he wanted to escape?

In the 70s, in any public canteen in the USSR, bread was free, just lay there, take it! For me, like any resident of the USSR at that time, Poland was a country where the standard of living was higher. I went to Poland to earn money in the late 80s.

Bro, did you confuse the famine in Poland with the famine in the Warsaw ghetto? Maybe you gave the wrong dates?


----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2020)

I traveled around Poland at that time, along and across! A wonderful country and cultured people. Most of all I liked Krakow - an ancient city.

As the wise said: it's good where we are not! That's the whole reason for all these wonderful stories!


----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 27, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Therefore, I asked what kind of light you have. Because I saw that type of HPS.
> 
> It's okay, Bro, it's difficult to keep the microclimate under the DNaT!
> 
> ...


He did not arrive via a border. Didn't get the fortune of dealing with these border guards. He eventually fled his imprisonment in Germany and went to France and become a legionnaire, which at the time came with a new identity.

I do not think it was "famine" level as during wartimes, or what Stalin imposed upon Ukraine, but in the bigger cities the ration tickets could often not be filled as supplies were insufficient. Lineup waiting in hopes of getting your share. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1981_Polish_hunger_demonstrations

Maybe that had change by the late 80s as communism fell, but that is many years after the departure.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> He did not arrive via a border. Didn't get the fortune of dealing with these border guards. He eventually fled his imprisonment in Germany and went to France and become a legionnaire, which at the time came with a new identity.
> 
> I do not think it was "famine" level as during wartimes, or what Stalin imposed upon Ukraine, but in the bigger cities the ration tickets could often not be filled as supplies were insufficient. Lineup waiting in hopes of getting your share. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1981_Polish_hunger_demonstrations
> 
> Maybe that had change by the late 80s as communism fell, but that is many years after the departure.


Bro is propaganda from the west!

I am ready to swear that Poland did not starve in the 70s !!!

This country is not close to me, I just tell you the objective truth!


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 27, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Bro is propaganda from the west!
> 
> I am ready to swear that Poland did not starve in the 70s !!!
> 
> This country is not close to me, I just tell you the objective truth!


I have heard nothing about this from the Western media. I wouldn't believe their lies anyhow. The current controllers of media are an extension of the communist/bolshevik regimes and their main aim is to shape a illusion, not inform on fact.

Everything I know about this would be word of mouth from polish expats who escaped prior to the fall of communism. What you may not realize is what was the reality in USSR did not extend to the satellite states or Poland. Polish people who escaped during that period do not have a nice opinion of the Russians (mostly the bolsheviks/communist regime of course), or their treatment of Poland during the period.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2020)

The USSR allocated unrealistically large amounts of money to support "sociolism" in Europe .. even the old African countries lived at the expense of the USSR!

You say that Poland was starving ?! It's funny, Bro !!! The USSR was starving, and to show that communism is good, the USSR sacrificed its people and its people, for its own money it wanted to show that socialism is better than capitalism! In your countries, Czechoslovakia, East Germany, Yugoslavia, etc. lived many times better than in the USSR! If you did not know, you will know now !!! It's true!

And if a person escaped from the USSR, and said that life is bad in the USSR, then he would not have been sent to prison and sent to the African Legion, he would have received the Nobel Prize, like Solzhenitsin and Gorbachev!


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 27, 2020)

Sedan said:


> The USSR allocated unrealistically large amounts of money to support "sociolism" in Europe .. even the old African countries lived at the expense of the USSR!
> 
> You say that Poland was starving ?! It's funny, Bro !!! The USSR was starving, and to show that communism is good, the USSR sacrificed its people and its people, for its own money it wanted to show that socialism is better than capitalism! In your countries, Czechoslovakia, East Germany, Yugoslavia, etc. lived many times better than in the USSR! If you did not know, you will know now !!! It's true!
> 
> And if a person escaped from the USSR, and said that life is bad in the USSR, then he would not have been sent to prison and sent to the African Legion, he would have received the Nobel Prize, like Solzhenitsin and Gorbachev!


I'm sure the polish ruling class was not starving. But as you see now with your police, was also the case back then. Plain corruption. Whoever got the first look at anything got the lions share, the people of the nation get the scraps.. I'm sure this was the case in Ukraine & Russia as well.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> Everything I know about this would be word of mouth from polish expats who escaped prior to the fall of communism.


You watched the movie - The Pianist !!!!

Yes, Poles hate Russians, now Ukrainians! So now? Whom where to run? Which way!


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 27, 2020)

Sedan said:


> You watched the movie - The Pianist !!!!
> 
> Yes, Poles hate Russians, now Ukrainians! So now? Whom where to run? Which way!


The pianist LOL. There's a nice touch of jewish propaganda by the western media system that we love so much!


----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> I'm sure the polish ruling class was not starving. But as you see now with your police, was also the case back then. Plain corruption. Whoever got the first look at anything got the lions share, the people of the nation get the scraps.. I'm sure this was the case in Ukraine & Russia as well.


You are lucky that you were not bombed like in Belgrade! Have the Russians ever bombed you? Answer the truth!


----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> The pianist LOL. There's a nice touch of jewish propaganda by the western media system that we love so much!


I agree with you that this is a Jewish propaganda, because Jews also rule in the USA. But I was personally in Auschwitz, I saw stoves and a pile of shoes ... it's not a pile - it's a pile of shoes! Whose shoes are these?


----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2020)

Poland is the territory of Russia until 1917!


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 27, 2020)

Sedan said:


> You are lucky that you were not bombed like in Belgrade! Have the Russians ever bombed you? Answer the truth!


I do not believe so. I was born in north america so they definitely have not bombed me!

You can however demoralize and damage a nation without bombs. Whether or not bombs are dropped, invasion and occupation are not favourable outcomes, and those who fell under this regime had no reason to hold favourable opinions of their new masters.


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 27, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Poland is the territory of Russia until 1917!


You know this to be true only on paper. Being allowed to put your country name on a political world map, but still having to bow to russian masters is not independence.


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 27, 2020)

Sedan said:


> I agree with you that this is a Jewish propaganda, because Jews also rule in the USA. But I was personally in Auschwitz, I saw stoves and a pile of shoes ... it's not a pile - it's a pile of shoes! Whose shoes are these?


I have also been. I don't really understand what you are getting at in this comment though. Could you elaborate?


----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2020)

Did your parents tell you this before contacting the CIA?


Have Russians ever forced children to raise their hands up ???? !!!! It's a lie!!!! Never!!!!


----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> You know this to be true only on paper. Being allowed to put your country name on a political world map, but still having to bow to russian masters is not independence.


You don't know the story! Poland humiliated Ukraine very much when Ukraine was under Poland! Russia stood up for Ukraine! Even now, a monument stands to Bohdan Khmelnitsky in Kiev!



ElGrandeMongo said:


> I have also been. I don't really understand what you are getting at in this comment though. Could you elaborate?


Sure I can! Who brought more grief to Poland ?! Ghetto or USSR?


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 27, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Did your parents tell you this before contacting the CIA?
> View attachment 4753804
> 
> Have Russians ever forced children to raise their hands up ???? !!!! It's a lie!!!! Never!!!!


I'm not making this claim? Not sure what you mean about contacting the CIA either lol. I don't live in the USA. In actuality my parents were deported from the USA as the fight for freedom continued. Are you thinking that I am of the mindset that this conversation has anything to do with the CIA/USA?


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 27, 2020)

Sedan said:


> You don't know the story! Poland humiliated Ukraine very much when Ukraine was under Poland! Russia stood up for Ukraine! Even now, a monument stands to Bohdan Khmelnitsky in Kiev!
> 
> 
> Sure I can! Who brought more grief to Poland ?! Ghetto or USSR?


Your first comment is completely unrelated to our discussion. I'm not sure how this is of relevance at all. I made no comment positive/negative about Poland's treatment of others. Only about the treatment they received. Could it be possible that both situations were fundamentally evil?

And what do you mean by ghetto? Concentration camp like Auschwitz? Again I am not sure what you are getting at. I am getting more confused as to why you are seeming upset at this topic.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> And what do you mean by ghetto? Concentration camp like Auschwitz? Again I am not sure what you are getting at. I am getting more confused as to why you are seeming upset at this topic.


You don't know the history of your country !!!! You don't understand the difference between a Warsaw ghetto and a concentration camp. What can I talk to you about ?! Your story is scraps of your father's memories! I have nothing against your father! Excuse me for the fact that I could offend you on this occasion!

An objective understanding of historical events is what I want to show you !!! I do not want to offend anyone - I am stating the facts!


----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> I'm not making this claim? Not sure what you mean about contacting the CIA either lol. I don't live in the USA. In actuality my parents were deported from the USA as the fight for freedom continued. Are you thinking that I am of the mindset that this conversation has anything to do with the CIA/USA?


There was one person here who worked on the border between the FRG and the GDR, from the FRG side. There was a special town that was served by staff. This is a whole infrastructure. The residents of the FRG were not allowed there. All employees held positions in the CIA. That guy worked as a waiter in a cafe, and he also worked for the CIA. All refugees from communism passed through this cafe, where they were soldered and processed. If you do not believe, read my topic carefully, find that guy and ask him yourself! He gave examples of how your father was processed in this cafe. And not only processed, they were humiliated !!!!!


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 27, 2020)

Sedan said:


> You don't know the history of your country !!!! You don't understand the difference between a Warsaw ghetto and a concentration camp. What can I talk to you about ?! Your story is scraps of your father's memories! I have nothing against your father! Excuse me for the fact that I could offend you on this occasion!
> 
> An objective understanding of historical events is what I want to show you !!! I do not want to offend anyone - I am stating the facts!


I understand the difference, but I think we are getting lost with the language barrier. You seem to be jumping from point to point and as I try to follow I'm not 100% sure what you are trying to describe so I ask to clarify...

Are you of the opinion that because Poles were not happy with their treatment by the Russians, that they were not as unhappy (or clearly much more unhappy) under German occupation? Again, you seem to be assuming I'm making some statements and attacking them


Do the 100s of polacks I've met in my lifetime who describe the experiences I'm describing above all share a common illusion of how they were treated? To me this is a silly leap of logic, and as you say earlier about western (American) propaganda, which I also agree with you and believe existed and continues to exist, there was an Eastern propaganda singing the praises of the USSR.


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 27, 2020)

Sedan said:


> There was one person here who worked on the border between the FRG and the GDR, from the FRG side. There was a special town that was served by staff. This is a whole infrastructure. The residents of the FRG were not allowed there. All employees held positions in the CIA. That guy worked as a waiter in a cafe, and he also worked for the CIA. All refugees from communism passed through this cafe, where they were soldered and processed. If you do not believe, read my topic carefully, find that guy and ask him yourself! He gave examples of how your father was processed in this cafe. And not only processed, they were humiliated !!!!!


My father did not cross this border as you describe. I do not doubt CIA involvement in this which you claim, but this is not of relevance to the historical situation of my family. I'd happily share some more information if you're curious but it would have to be in private message as it's unique enough that I risk dox.

Also why do you take this persons word as fact? What evidence have they provided other than a nice story?


----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> Are you of the opinion that because Poles were not happy with their treatment by the Russians, that they were not as unhappy (or clearly much more unhappy) under German occupation? Again, you seem to be assuming I'm making some statements and attacking them


I don't count anything. I ask only for objectivity! Namely: the CIA is the same as the KGB! As the wise say, winners are not judged !! That time, the CIA won, bribing Gorbachev. This time, I hope JUSTICE wins! but this is my illusion, money will win again)))


ElGrandeMongo said:


> My father did not cross this border as you describe. I do not doubt CIA involvement in this which you claim, but this is not of relevance to the historical situation of my family. I'd happily share some more information if you're curious but it would have to be in private message as it's unique enough that I risk dox.
> 
> Also why do you take this persons word as fact? What evidence have they provided other than a nice story?


Bro, I have nothing bad against you!


----------



## Sedan (Nov 27, 2020)

In Russia, a very long time ago, under the tsar ... the officers of the army, when they said goodbye, said "I have the honor !!!" If anyone understands the concept of honor, he will understand me to the end !!!

I HAVE HONOR !!!!


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 27, 2020)

Sedan said:


> In Russia, a very long time ago, under the tsar ... the officers of the army, when they said goodbye, said "I have the honor !!!" If anyone understands the concept of honor, he will understand me to the end !!!
> 
> I HAVE HONOR !!!!
> 
> View attachment 4753825


I think we will be good friends. However I think you are often finding disagreement where I agree!

So far as objectivity my statement is as such. All nations have moments of which they should be proud, and moments which they should strive to not repeat. 

I also believe in honor, dignity, respect and that the (((money))) is currently in charge


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 27, 2020)

@Sedan

To change topics a bit. What do you think of my plant. Today is day 70F. Looking anywhere near ready to harvest by your standards??





__





A few days from chop!


Day 66F Going to harvest most of the tops of this plant at day 70F. It's blueberry strain. Trichome pics vary from top to the the bottom of the plant. I find it very difficult to snap good pics with the cheapy usb microscope. These 6 are the result from a good 30 mins of trying. I see a lot...



rollitup.org


----------



## solakani (Nov 28, 2020)

Sedan said:


>


Your thought on this arrangement?


----------



## Sedan (Nov 29, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> I think we will be good friends. However I think you are often finding disagreement where I agree!


Bro, it's okay!

Then I drank a lot of beer on Friday night!)))) Do not pay attention to the wild bear.)))



ElGrandeMongo said:


> @Sedan
> 
> To change topics a bit. What do you think of my plant. Today is day 70F. Looking anywhere near ready to harvest by your standards??
> 
> ...


You could not show a bud close, without a macro. Photo before harvesting?



solakani said:


> Your thought on this arrangement?


No, I have not seen such an arrangement of stripes. Perhaps this allows the lighting to be distributed more widely. Because quantum boards, in particular, Samsung, illuminate a very small area with high power.


----------



## solakani (Nov 29, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Bro, it's okay!
> 
> Then I drank a lot of beer on Friday night!)))) Do not pay attention to the wild bear.)))
> 
> ...


Your ViparSpectra video has led me to Sedan Seeds on youtube. One video show Northern Lights and AK47 grow. I have Northern Lights and AK47 in flower but they look so different. Maybe it is the krypto kratom powder. I do not have any.


----------



## Leeski (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 29, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Bro, it's okay!
> 
> Then I drank a lot of beer on Friday night!)))) Do not pay attention to the wild bear.)))
> 
> ...


Maybe not before harvesting. Here are some pictures from yesterday. Most of them were taken since I was showing a friend the nanner situation (since week 8 or 9 this plant has been throwing nanners so I've been plucking them to try to prevent seeding of other plants in my grow space.


----------



## pahval (Nov 29, 2020)

Привіт слов’янському братові з Хорватії!


----------



## pahval (Nov 29, 2020)

Sedan said:


> The USSR allocated unrealistically large amounts of money to support "sociolism" in Europe .. even the old African countries lived at the expense of the USSR!
> 
> You say that Poland was starving ?! It's funny, Bro !!! The USSR was starving, and to show that communism is good, the USSR sacrificed its people and its people, for its own money it wanted to show that socialism is better than capitalism! In your countries, Czechoslovakia, East Germany, Yugoslavia, etc. lived many times better than in the USSR! If you did not know, you will know now !!! It's true!
> 
> And if a person escaped from the USSR, and said that life is bad in the USSR, then he would not have been sent to prison and sent to the African Legion, he would have received the Nobel Prize, like Solzhenitsin and Gorbachev!


in yugoslavia, life was better than now! everyone was working, had secure job, had homes, only thing you needed to give up was nationalism, freedom of speech, and freedom of political choice...


----------



## solakani (Nov 29, 2020)

pahval said:


> Привіт слов’янському братові з Хорватії!


Hello Slavic brother from Croatia!


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 29, 2020)

pahval said:


> in yugoslavia, life was better than now! everyone was working, had secure job, had homes, only thing you needed to give up was nationalism, freedom of speech, and freedom of political choice...


Give up your soul & your masters may treat you nicely for a brief period


----------



## pahval (Nov 29, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> Give up your soul & your masters may treat you nicely for a brief period


soul is a nuissance when youre struggling to survive XD


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 29, 2020)

pahval said:


> soul is a nuissance when youre struggling to survive XD


The struggle of the strong is temporary. Struggle can be necessary. We must strive to keep the human spirit/dignity intact wherever possible.

I'm sure you've heard of "making deals with the devil", it is very relevant in this case.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 29, 2020)

solakani said:


> One video show Northern Lights and AK47 grow. I have Northern Lights and AK47 in flower but they look so different. Maybe it is the krypto kratom powder. I do not have any.


Bro, there are so many copies now that you can't tell where which variety is.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 29, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> Maybe not before harvesting. Here are some pictures from yesterday. Most of them were taken since I was showing a friend the nanner situation (since week 8 or 9 this plant has been throwing nanners so I've been plucking them to try to prevent seeding of other plants in my grow space. View attachment 4755071View attachment 4755072View attachment 4755073View attachment 4755074View attachment 4755075


Great, Bro!

you can grow correctly!


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 29, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Great, Bro!
> 
> you can grow correctly!


It makes me happy that you approve! Have 4 plants left in my tent to harvest. Taller sativa heavy GG#4 plants. Looking to be a nice yield from my 1000w HPS!

I am 100% convinced to convert to vertical growing this year thanks to your thread. I will definitely be posting later this year in this thread with my vertical grow!


----------



## Sedan (Nov 29, 2020)

pahval said:


> Привіт слов’янському братові з Хорватії!


Hi Bro !!!!! I'm glad to see you!!!



pahval said:


> in yugoslavia, life was better than now! everyone was working, had secure job, had homes, only thing you needed to give up was nationalism, freedom of speech, and freedom of political choice...


Yes, it was much better when Yugoslavia was united. When there were no national problems there, and no one bombed cities with children, women and old people. This can be easily replaced by a lack of freedom of speech! The main thing is that everyone is well fed and healthy, and no one worries about tomorrow !!!

What now? The question is rhetorical!



solakani said:


> Hello Slavic brother from Croatia!


Hello brothers-Slavs !!!



pahval said:


> soul is a nuissance when youre struggling to survive XD


very sad, but true!



ElGrandeMongo said:


> The struggle of the strong is temporary. Struggle can be necessary. We must strive to keep the human spirit/dignity intact wherever possible.
> 
> I'm sure you've heard of "making deals with the devil", it is very relevant in this case.


I understand that wise people have gathered here! I am pleased to!


----------



## Sedan (Nov 29, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> I am 100% convinced to convert to vertical growing this year thanks to your thread. I will definitely be posting later this year in this thread with my vertical grow!


Yes, when you are ready, write to me, I will tell you how it will be best for you to do!



ElGrandeMongo said:


> from my 1000w HPS!


This is a very powerful light - you can see it in the buds. What brand of lamp?


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 29, 2020)

Sedan said:


> This is a very powerful light - you can see it in the buds. What brand of lamp?


Cheap model from one of the more common suppliers here in Canada. I have the ballast set to "super lumens" which should overdrive the light to ~1100w. The bulbs are cheap enough I can replace them more often if needed. I don't really worry about the power bill... I believe where I am now electricity is the same cost as it is in much of eastern Europe (~$0.08/kwh).

Here's this light https://www.growlights.ca/1000w-super-hps-bulb.html


----------



## Sedan (Nov 29, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> Cheap model from one of the more common suppliers here in Canada.


I can't see - is this xenon lamp?

When you turn on the lamp, it immediately shines bright white.



ElGrandeMongo said:


> as it is in much of eastern Europe (~$0.08/kwh).


)))) 
You will be very surprised, but if it is a Canadian dollar, then I pay exactly the same amount as you!

With only one difference - we have an average salary of $ 200)))))))))))))))))))

PS: After the Maidan, prices immediately doubled. Friends, Ukraine is already in the European Union)))))) Prices for utilities are the same as in Canada.)))))))) This is a very great achievement of the revolution !!!!!!

This is exactly the person for whom I was kicked out of the political forum here, who then ordered Poroshenko to raise prices! I won't say the last name of this person, because a formidable administration will come and make a complaint to me.)))


----------



## Sedan (Nov 29, 2020)

Sedan said:


> When you turn on the lamp, it immediately shines bright white


If your lamp has xenon, then when you start it, it immediately lights up bright white, and only then red.

HPS lamps with xenon are much more efficient. This is what I wanted to tell you.


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 29, 2020)

Sedan said:


> I can't see - is this xenon lamp?
> 
> When you turn on the lamp, it immediately shines bright white.
> 
> ...


I don't believe it is a xenon lamp, but it does first show white light for ~10-15 seconds upon startup before going to 2000k colour temperature. It is not fully lit while white though, and nowhere near as bright as once it gets to the proper colour.

No surprise to me on the electricity cost. Here it is very much linked to the cost of oil, which is currently low, and my area is rich in oil deposits. And yes the wages are much higher here, as are many of the other costs of living. Food and housing is very expensive. Electricity is one of the few things which seem inexpensive here!

In my opinion to have a nice life here with a couple kids where you "own your own home" (mortage), a vehicle, and live like what the rest of the world assumes north americans do, you would want to take home $200 a day ($6000/month) CDN after taxes. That can vary widely across the country.

When I lived in Vancouver my rent for a one bedroom apartment was over $2000/month... Of course for these reasons you can demand a higher wage, but the end result is often the same in savings and the stress is not worth.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 29, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> I don't believe it is a xenon lamp


HPS with xenon is usually more expensive than usual, but it's worth it.



ElGrandeMongo said:


> Of course for these reasons you can demand a higher wage, but the end result is often the same in savings and the stress is not worth.


Sounds like a struggle for survival.)) Only with a higher standard of living. Yes, it is the capitalist system that turns a person into a robot. As it was rightly said above, where there is a struggle for survival, there the soul fades into the background, animal instincts wake up ...

About that American politician, for whom I was banned here in that political branch.

Believe me, I'm not a troll, I just see and understand a little more. Usually, over time, everything falls into place, but then it's too late to hold a meeting and shout. It's like a crook - he first petted his victim, then robbed her. The victim does not understand anything for some time, thinks that she won something ... Well, then, when he realizes that they have deceived the fool, then hysteria begins.))))

Does CNN show it? Do the US newspapers write this?






Guys, I'm shocked that this is happening, I don't understand at all !!!


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 29, 2020)

Sedan said:


> HPS with xenon is usually more expensive than usual, but it's worth it.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a struggle for survival.)) Only with a higher standard of living. Yes, it is the capitalist system that turns a person into a robot. As it was rightly said above, where there is a struggle for survival, there the soul fades into the background, animal instincts wake up ...
> ...


I'm looking at the bulb box. No mention of xenon. I'm sure if it had and it was beneficial they would be advertising it. It does say in various places on the box

"SUPER HPS"

"IMPROVED LIGHT SPECTRUM OVER TRADITIONAL HPS"

"FUSION BRIGHT SUPER HPS LAMPS ARE DESIGENED WITH ENOUGH VIOLET, BLUE, AND GREEN SPECTRUM FOR ALL PHASES OF PLANT PRODUCTION"

"PROVIDES 25% MORE LIGHT THAN COMPETITIVE BRANDS IN VIOLET, BLUE, AND GREEN SPECTRUM"

All reads as advertising vocabulary to me. 

As to the question of what CNN shows, it makes me laugh because I do not disrepect myself enough to watch any CNN content. My critical faculties are still intact, and I refuse to subject myself to such a disgusting psychological operation which is completely tangential to both reality and truth.

I have read about the protests in various places online but gladly admit I do not have deep knowledge on the current event. It is a topic which is not completely relevant to my current life and I am limited in waking hours!


----------



## Sedan (Nov 29, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> "SUPER HPS"
> 
> "IMPROVED LIGHT SPECTRUM OVER TRADITIONAL HPS"
> 
> ...


A 1000 watt HPS lamp with xenon costs about $ 100.



ElGrandeMongo said:


> I have read about the protests in various places online but gladly admit I do not have deep knowledge on the current event. It is a topic which is not completely relevant to my current life and I am limited in waking hours!


Bro, I would love not to talk about this, politics is not my element. But I have to live here, I see everything with my own eyes.

There have never been such protests against the United States in Ukraine. If I had been told about this a couple of years ago, I would not have believed it. People are already ceasing to blame Putin for all the troubles, deception on a global scale begins to reveal itself .... But this is also not good. Another revolution is possible ...


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 29, 2020)

Where do you like to get your seeds? I will be needing some seeds after I flower my current plants. Prices are getting ridiculous on seeds, but I want to get some nice genetics!

Do you use feminized seed exclusively?


----------



## dankyou1266 (Nov 30, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Hi guys! I am from Ukraine and do not speak English very much, therefore briefly!
> 
> I want to know, can you? 1.6 kg / square meter.
> 
> Thank you for attention!


I am really impressed with your setup and flower growth .

What strain is it? What nutrients do you feed? 

Scott from San Diego


----------



## Sedan (Nov 30, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> Where do you like to get your seeds? I will be needing some seeds after I flower my current plants. Prices are getting ridiculous on seeds, but I want to get some nice genetics!
> 
> Do you use feminized seed exclusively?


Bro, you asked me an interesting question.

This is if I asked you where to buy a balalaika from Stradivari in Canada.)))

The Canadian government is now investing hundreds of millions of dollars in the cannabis industry, and it's all legal!

PS Bro, I see that you are a smart person and competent, I understand that you want to communicate with me, but you cannot find a common language with me yet. This is just a difference in mentality, don't worry!))) I don't need you to buy something from me or not, it doesn't matter. I define a person by his inner fullness, and not by his wallet. If it's not a secret, what is your profession?


----------



## Sedan (Nov 30, 2020)

dankyou1266 said:


> I am really impressed with your setup and flower growth .
> 
> What strain is it? What nutrients do you feed?
> 
> Scott from San Diego


Hi Scott from San Diego!

The point is that you are showing a picture from what was several years ago. Now everything is a little different. I have revisited some aspects since then, with regard to nutrition and other things. Something has changed, something has decreased or added!

Then there was one thing, now it is a little different. The concept remains the same, but with improvements and improvements.

Then I overfeeded the plants so that there were big buds, but the quality of the final product suffered from this, now I try to make a better product, so I use less fertilizers.


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 30, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Bro, you asked me an interesting question.
> 
> This is if I asked you where to buy a balalaika from Stradivari in Canada.)))
> 
> ...


The government made it legal, but seeds are not available through them so you still have to purchase them from "grey market" sources. The government is so incompetent that in many areas they managed to LOSE taxpayers money while selling cannabis at $250/oz. I cannot support such an inefficient system so if I do need to purchase I will continue to do so illegally (most people purchase from non government sources"

I work in "management" at a local company in the pipeline industry. I hold an MBA and the majority of my work is business analysis. Employer is very low stress by my standard, but does not pay to my expectations (and are using every excuse they can think of around covid19 to try to pay less) so I'm in the process of looking for other work. Regardless, I sit in an office working at my own pace and work regular office hours.


----------



## megamouthuk (Nov 30, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Did your parents tell you this before contacting the CIA?
> View attachment 4753804
> 
> Have Russians ever forced children to raise their hands up ???? !!!! It's a lie!!!! Never!!!!


How can you make such a statement


----------



## Sedan (Nov 30, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> The government made it legal, but seeds are not available through them so you still have to purchase them from "grey market" sources. The government is so incompetent that in many areas they managed to LOSE taxpayers money while selling cannabis at $250/oz. I cannot support such an inefficient system so if I do need to purchase I will continue to do so illegally (most people purchase from non government sources"


Yes, I understand now what you mean!

When the state gets down to business, this is not something that a craftsman would do with his own hands.

Now I am engaged in a slightly different project in this area. So far there is no time to deal with seeds tightly. Once I finish the project with my Pegasus setup, I will go into genetics in the next step. In the meantime, my seed shop sells what is sold in the rest of Europe.

I cannot offer you anything so supernatural yet!



ElGrandeMongo said:


> I work in "management" at a local company in the pipeline industry. I hold an MBA and the majority of my work is business analysis. Employer is very low stress by my standard, but does not pay to my expectations (and are using every excuse they can think of around covid19 to try to pay less) so I'm in the process of looking for other work. Regardless, I sit in an office working at my own pace and work regular office hours.


I think that your boss is not deceiving you, businessmen are crying not only in Canada because of this virus ... Small and medium-sized businesses have suffered greatly during the virus. Of course, large companies belonging to ... even if indirectly government officials do not suffer losses, but profit! This is the case everywhere! As the Russians say: for whom is the war, and for whom is his mother dear!))



megamouthuk said:


> How can you make such a statement


Hello! My name is Dmitry. I am from the city of Kharkov.

If possible, introduce yourself and ask the question more specifically! I don't quite understand what you mean ...


----------



## Tht_Blk_Guy27 (Dec 2, 2020)

dankyou1266 said:


> I am really impressed with your setup and flower growth .
> 
> What strain is it? What nutrients do you feed?
> 
> Scott from San Diego


still in san diego?? was needing to speak to a fellow 619 native about some homegrown genetics


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Dec 2, 2020)

Sedan said:


> I think that your boss is not deceiving you, businessmen are crying not only in Canada because of this virus ... Small and medium-sized businesses have suffered greatly during the virus. Of course, large companies belonging to ... even if indirectly government officials do not suffer losses, but profit! This is the case everywhere! As the Russians say: for whom is the war, and for whom is his mother dear!))


I am a man of principal. If a contract states X and they try to substitute Y, I will demand X and/or ask for a very good reason as to why they cannot provide X. I would expect the same from anyone who understands the true nature of a work relationship. I know the parameters change for those who are desperate, but thankfully I have worked to position myself in a way which I have many options regarding employment. I can easily refuse these attempts at being taken advantage of, and feel it is my duty to set the example for those who are in more desperate situations. Again your next meal is not worth your dignity.

I like to simplify my problems where possible to try to get a clear view of any situations that may arise in my life.

For example: If your employer promises you 1kg of apples at the end of a days work, but then the end of the day comes, they give you only 700g of apple, would not you either demand your 300g of apples, and if they were unwilling to act with honour, and honour their commitment to you?

What if they then offer 700g of apples and 300g of bananas? Do you accept as you now have 1kg? Or do you state that the value of banana is much lower than apple and they have still not fulfilled their obligations, and that it continually looks less and less like the original agreement...

How long would you tolerate this type of person, or employer, before you stray from your "loyalty" to that employer? They have shown that they either do not respect you enough, or they are overall a dishonourable organization or people, as they will not honour their commitments. I must admit, I take personal pride at this stage in finding other work, and then spitting back in the face of those who chose to spit at you. I also make sure my next work is at minimum at the rate of my previous before making my moves.


----------



## megamouthuk (Dec 2, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Yes, I understand now what you mean!
> 
> When the state gets down to business, this is not something that a craftsman would do with his own hands.
> 
> ...



my comment was the comment on the post, stating 'Russians would never point a gun at a child'!!!!


----------



## megamouthuk (Dec 2, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> I am a man of principal. If a contract states X and they try to substitute Y, I will demand X and/or ask for a very good reason as to why they cannot provide X. I would expect the same from anyone who understands the true nature of a work relationship. I know the parameters change for those who are desperate, but thankfully I have worked to position myself in a way which I have many options regarding employment. I can easily refuse these attempts at being taken advantage of, and feel it is my duty to set the example for those who are in more desperate situations. Again your next meal is not worth your dignity.
> 
> I like to simplify my problems where possible to try to get a clear view of any situations that may arise in my life.
> 
> ...


This is probably why at the grand old age of 60 in march 2021 i must have had 200+ jobs in my lifetime, not many bosses appreciates their workers, i have probably had only one or two in my whole working life, i have never been downtrodden by any boss, did not matter if they were multi millionaires which many were, i spoke my mine and also told them, don't speak to me in that manner you cunt, many times, this was the main reason i started working for myself, fuck the companies who do dangerous shortcuts, all for the money not interested in peoples lives, i always refused to fit some metal balcony if i deemed it unsafe or dangerous even contacting relevant authorities to fuck up my money grabbing bosses company, lol
Megamouth


----------



## Sedan (Dec 3, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> I am a man of principal. If a contract states X and they try to substitute Y, I will demand X and/or ask for a very good reason as to why they cannot provide X. I would expect the same from anyone who understands the true nature of a work relationship. I know the parameters change for those who are desperate, but thankfully I have worked to position myself in a way which I have many options regarding employment. I can easily refuse these attempts at being taken advantage of, and feel it is my duty to set the example for those who are in more desperate situations. Again your next meal is not worth your dignity.
> 
> I like to simplify my problems where possible to try to get a clear view of any situations that may arise in my life.
> 
> ...


Yes, I understand your point of view - it is subjective. But I try to consider any question objectively. That is why I tell you that the behavior of your employer is not surprising at all. And in this situation it is difficult to say whether he is a good or bad person. Because you don't know what state his business is in during the crisis. Perhaps your leader is suffering big losses. And this is essentially the same problem as your salary. There is no need to simplify or complicate anything - everything is clear here. He planned to receive such and such an amount, in the end: the crisis let him down, and he received a noticeably smaller amount of profit ... He, like you, will be very worried, nervous, and is trying to correct the situation in different ways. Of course: one of its options is to try to explain the situation with the global economic crisis to employees and employees, and temporarily make concessions .. Of course, employees will not like this, because they are not interested in the problems of their boss ...

But, if the boss is not a scoundrel and a sane, sagacious person, then he will never forget those workers, and when the crisis ends, he will certainly remember those workers who understood him and supported him at a difficult moment and will treat them especially, which assumes in the future career growth and salary increases.

But, If your boss is a fool, and you give in to him once, he will not calm down and will restrain you further. In this case, the employee who yielded to the owner out of kindness will lose!

Here you need to understand people in order to make the right decision, so as not to be mistaken !!!

I don't know how it is with you in Canada and the United States, but when a person comes to get a job in Ukraine, special attention is paid to how long he worked at the previous place of work, as well as if he does not have places where to write a new job, because he changes work like gloves, such people are also treated with caution.



megamouthuk said:


> Russians would never point a gun at a child'!!!!


You misunderstood me. Not to threaten weapons, but to escort a five-year-old child with raised hands are two different things !!! There was a "Hitler Youth", there were teenagers from 13 years old somewhere, they were armed with Panzer Faust, and they fired at Russian tanks. Of course, quite a few of these children were killed then, but these children were in arms and in the Wehrmacht's uniform.


----------



## solakani (Dec 3, 2020)

My grow room is 50 m3 with a 5 m3 flower tent. The appliances in the room are heater, fans, AC, humidifier. de-humidifier. The heater, fans, and AC is rated 500 m3 and I have no control at source. The humidifier is too small and the air is 40% RH. Target RH is 60%. How does Pegasus installation solve this problem?


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Dec 3, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Yes, I understand your point of view - it is subjective. But I try to consider any question objectively. That is why I tell you that the behavior of your employer is not surprising at all. And in this situation it is difficult to say whether he is a good or bad person. Because you don't know what state his business is in during the crisis. Perhaps your leader is suffering big losses. And this is essentially the same problem as your salary. There is no need to simplify or complicate anything - everything is clear here. He planned to receive such and such an amount, in the end: the crisis let him down, and he received a noticeably smaller amount of profit ... He, like you, will be very worried, nervous, and is trying to correct the situation in different ways. Of course: one of its options is to try to explain the situation with the global economic crisis to employees and employees, and temporarily make concessions .. Of course, employees will not like this, because they are not interested in the problems of their boss ...
> 
> But, if the boss is not a scoundrel and a sane, sagacious person, then he will never forget those workers, and when the crisis ends, he will certainly remember those workers who understood him and supported him at a difficult moment and will treat them especially, which assumes in the future career growth and salary increases.
> 
> ...


I understand what you're saying completely. Maybe I should have been more clear about my position. I have access to the company financials. I know they are being dishonest. They are dishonest both to the government, to be able to collect the business subsidies which have popped up due to the wuflu, and to their employees by attempting to reduce payroll whilst collecting subsidy. They have chosen to harm those who help them in order to get some extra cash without doing honest work. Not something I can respect at all, so my tolerance with them is little because I know they will act dishonourably and against the needs of their honest employees who do want to put in the work.

The only excuse I can think of for them is that they are entirely out of touch with reality. Here's a small example from this past year. The owner of the business (he's in his 70s, his son now runs the business), during the lockdowns and period of hardship would show up to the office in a different car every day, and go around chatting with the staff about how great the weather has been and how he has plenty of time to go golfing, or bring his cars out now with the lockdowns. This was while they had reduced the wages of their lowest pay staff to well below a livable wage. Of course in their desperation they smile and will "happily" chat with him, but I can feel their disgust, and share it, as although I am not hurting for a paycheck, I have not at all lost touch with the struggle the average person goes thorugh.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 3, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> I understand what you're saying completely. Maybe I should have been more clear about my position. I have access to the company financials. I know they are being dishonest. They are dishonest both to the government, to be able to collect the business subsidies which have popped up due to the wuflu, and to their employees by attempting to reduce payroll whilst collecting subsidy. They have chosen to harm those who help them in order to get some extra cash without doing honest work. Not something I can respect at all, so my tolerance with them is little because I know they will act dishonourably and against the needs of their honest employees who do want to put in the work.
> 
> The only excuse I can think of for them is that they are entirely out of touch with reality. Here's a small example from this past year. The owner of the business (he's in his 70s, his son now runs the business), during the lockdowns and period of hardship would show up to the office in a different car every day, and go around chatting with the staff about how great the weather has been and how he has plenty of time to go golfing, or bring his cars out now with the lockdowns. This was while they had reduced the wages of their lowest pay staff to well below a livable wage. Of course in their desperation they smile and will "happily" chat with him, but I can feel their disgust, and share it, as although I am not hurting for a paycheck, I have not at all lost touch with the struggle the average person goes thorugh.


Bro, I perfectly understand your opinion, as the opinion of an employee under a contract. Yes, but this is again a subjective opinion!

Let me try to express now an objective opinion:

You apply for a job in which you have access to the company's financial statements. You work ... you have access .. you see how your company conducts illegal activities .. you are silent .. until the time when the crisis comes and your salary is cut! Only then do you wake up from sleep .. and realize that the owners of your company are bastards.

1. Why, as soon as you found out about illegal financial transactions in your company, you didn’t immediately contact the police?

2. Or why, as soon as you didn’t find out about illegal operations, you didn’t turn to the independent press and media like Snowden or at worst like Martin Luther King?

3. Why, when you found out that your boss is a swindler, when you met him, didn’t denounce him beautifully, but at the end you would throw a cup of coffee in his face and say proudly to him: “I quit, I don’t work with such a bastard will!!!"

4. Why, seeing what kind of lawlessness is happening in your company, were not afraid and left quietly and got a job in another company? Or in Canada, high-paying jobs only in illegal companies or those companies that run unscrupulous business?

5. If you didn’t do anything: why didn’t you collect material about the company and blackmail it and asked for $ 5 million?

6, There is another way - to lick your boss's ass, then he will raise your salary over time.

Bro, you have so many options! You can choose which one you want!



solakani said:


> My grow room is 50 m3 with a 5 m3 flower tent. The appliances in the room are heater, fans, AC, humidifier. de-humidifier. The heater, fans, and AC is rated 500 m3 and I have no control at source. The humidifier is too small and the air is 40% RH. Target RH is 60%. How does Pegasus installation solve this problem?


Probably your room is more than 50m3. This is your area of 50m2.

Do you want to solve the problem of humidity and temperature?

Pegasus is a very small space, compared to your tent, it is much easier to adjust the humidity there.

Bro, I just don't understand why you need to install a Pegasus in a room of 50m2, size 0, 64 m2 (80cmX80cm)? Or, besides Pegasus, do you want to place a living room there for receiving guests?))) Then it is better to put another fireplace and a bar counter))) And also a dance floor!)))


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Dec 3, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I perfectly understand your opinion, as the opinion of an employee under a contract. Yes, but this is again a subjective opinion!
> 
> Let me try to express now an objective opinion:
> 
> ...


Very fair questions. Will try to bring some clarity to how things are here.

1&2. The transactions are not illegal, but seems more to be a "grey area" left in these funding schemes to allow employers to abuse however they like. Another good way to transfer taxpayer money to the wealthier groups. Very little government oversight on the funding.

3. They did not show that they were this way until midway through this year. I have directly informed the employer every step of the way that their actions are disgraceful. This kind of ties in to my answer for #4

4. I am in the process of looking for other work, I have no problems leaving an employer to find another. But instead of shooting myself in the foot and quitting right away, I am applying for other positions while I'm supposed to be working! (they pay less, they now get less work during work hours --- 700g of apple for 700g apple worth of work!). Most of the time I am posting on here I am at my office collecting pay 

If you quit your job in Canada you get nothing, if your employer terminates you without good cause then you have a claim and look for compensation. Creates a strange scenario where the winning strategy almost becomes to sour the relationship within the rules until they let you go.

What "high paying work" is, is also subjective. I can only say that the jobs that pay the rates I expect are a fairly small minority, and many larger corporations are putting off hiring until the new year.

5. Because I am not an (((extortionist))). Especially since the employer has been operating within the law, it likely wouldn't be very effective.

So really I've chosen an option that wasn't listed. For each clawback on the contract, I willingly clawback my contribution. Fair is fair! I will continue to look elsewhere, and maybe even take some additional technical courses of interest while on the clock. As you say, many options, but I need to balance the needs and comfort of myself and my woman. Sometimes have to play the long game -- look at the goal over the next years not days.


----------



## solakani (Dec 3, 2020)

Grow room 3m x 6m x 2.4m. 3 x tent 150cm x 150 cm x 240cm. My problem is the heat and fan is too strong for my tent and too little for the room. The goal is to create 3 different environments for seedling, veg and flower in one room.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 4, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> 1&2. The transactions are not illegal, but seems more to be a "grey area" left in these funding schemes to allow employers to abuse however they like. Another good way to transfer taxpayer money to the wealthier groups. Very little government oversight on the funding.


1; 2. Then it's a little more complicated. You need to lobby for a bill to the Canadian Parliament to change the financial legislation in this area.



ElGrandeMongo said:


> 3. They did not show that they were this way until midway through this year. I have directly informed the employer every step of the way that their actions are disgraceful. This kind of ties in to my answer for #4


3. Yes, such statements will definitely not increase your salary, and also limit your access. No one wants to have an unreliable person on their staff when it comes to big money



ElGrandeMongo said:


> 4. I am in the process of looking for other work, I have no problems leaving an employer to find another. But instead of shooting myself in the foot and quitting right away, I am applying for other positions while I'm supposed to be working! (they pay less, they now get less work during work hours --- 700g of apple for 700g apple worth of work!). Most of the time I am posting on here I am at my office collecting pay


4. Yes, office workers usually have a lot of free time at work, we do the same. 

High-paying job in this context is the job and the salary that you want to receive in your specialty. Yes, this is subjectively unambiguous.



ElGrandeMongo said:


> 5. Because I am not an (((extortionist))). Especially since the employer has been operating within the law, it likely wouldn't be very effective.


5. Bro, the last post is mostly ironic, so don't take my words so seriously.



ElGrandeMongo said:


> So really I've chosen an option that wasn't listed. For each clawback on the contract, I willingly clawback my contribution. Fair is fair! I will continue to look elsewhere, and maybe even take some additional technical courses of interest while on the clock. As you say, many options, but I need to balance the needs and comfort of myself and my woman. Sometimes have to play the long game -- look at the goal over the next years not days.


Now I will say seriously and frankly: Bro, if we in Ukraine had the same problems as you, then all Ukrainians would be happy!

If I start to tell you what is happening in the financial sector, then you probably will not believe me.)) We have those in power who consider ordinary people to be cattle. showing neither respect, nor shame, nor pity, even for the elderly and children, they rob them, to put it simply. There is no middle class in Ukraine, there is only an upper and a lower one. Namely, the well-being of the entire country is determined by the well-being and the percentage of the middle class. And in Ukraine it is impossible to determine, because there is no middle class at all!



solakani said:


> Grow room 3m x 6m x 2.4m. 3 x tent 150cm x 150 cm x 240cm. My problem is the heat and fan is too strong for my tent and too little for the room. The goal is to create 3 different environments for seedling, veg and flower in one room.


If you want to let out of 3 tents into the room, then of course you will not succeed, only on the street.


First of all, I would not advise you to use so many tents. Put one for vega. The vega tent does not require a lot of light power and ventilation. Everything else you grow just in the room. You have 18m2. For such an area, you need a hood of at least 1000 m3 or better 2X600 m3. 1000 m3 is very noisy, therefore 2X600 is better. An inflow from the street is also required.


----------



## solakani (Dec 4, 2020)

Sedan said:


> <snip>
> 
> First of all, I would not advise you to use so many tents. Put one for vega. The vega tent does not require a lot of light power and ventilation. Everything else you grow just in the room. You have 18m2. For such an area, you need a hood of at least 1000 m3 or better 2X600 m3. 1000 m3 is very noisy, therefore 2X600 is better. An inflow from the street is also required.


Thank you for your help with my ventilation problem for grow room. It is -6C outside. What hood do you recommend?


----------



## megamouthuk (Dec 4, 2020)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> I understand what you're saying completely. Maybe I should have been more clear about my position. I have access to the company financials. I know they are being dishonest. They are dishonest both to the government, to be able to collect the business subsidies which have popped up due to the wuflu, and to their employees by attempting to reduce payroll whilst collecting subsidy. They have chosen to harm those who help them in order to get some extra cash without doing honest work. Not something I can respect at all, so my tolerance with them is little because I know they will act dishonourably and against the needs of their honest employees who do want to put in the work.
> 
> The only excuse I can think of for them is that they are entirely out of touch with reality. Here's a small example from this past year. The owner of the business (he's in his 70s, his son now runs the business), during the lockdowns and period of hardship would show up to the office in a different car every day, and go around chatting with the staff about how great the weather has been and how he has plenty of time to go golfing, or bring his cars out now with the lockdowns. This was while they had reduced the wages of their lowest pay staff to well below a livable wage. Of course in their desperation they smile and will "happily" chat with him, but I can feel their disgust, and share it, as although I am not hurting for a paycheck, I have not at all lost touch with the struggle the average person goes thorugh.


 i would inform the authorities regarding their claiming monies which they are doing fraudulently whilst pissing on their downtrodden staff/workforce.
Megamouthuk


----------



## megamouthuk (Dec 4, 2020)

Christ, i thought this was a grow thread, that has somewhat convoluted into just back and forth arguments now.
Megamouthuk


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Dec 4, 2020)

megamouthuk said:


> i would inform the authorities regarding their claiming monies which they are doing fraudulently whilst pissing on their downtrodden staff/workforce.
> Megamouthuk


The covid funding shit was forced through without any proper legislation, any thought, any oversight. Nothing.. Just to throw as much tax payers money to corporations as possible to "retain staff". But somehow, it's only "strongly encouraged" that they don't shit on their staff if they receive this money. No risk other than to their reputation


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Dec 4, 2020)

megamouthuk said:


> Christ, i thought this was a grow thread, that has somewhat convoluted into just back and forth arguments now.
> Megamouthuk


My plants in veg currently are wayyyy too tall, so it looks like I'm going to have to do some sort of ghetto vertical setup for the next cycle. Will have plenty of grow content to share over the next month or so


----------



## Sedan (Dec 7, 2020)

solakani said:


> Thank you for your help with my ventilation problem for grow room. It is -6C outside. What hood do you recommend?


Bro, I don’t think the outside temperature is important for the exhaust from the room to the outside.

But for the influx from the street, this is a different question, of course. As a rule, in such cases, I recommend using a fan with a dimer for the inflow from the street. and to compensate for power, if necessary, use an additional inflow from an adjacent warm room. If we are talking about the inflow into the tent, then if in winter ... or in general, the temperature is very low and can freeze plants, then a tee with adjustable dampers should be used in the air duct line. Those. one outlet of the tee goes outside, the second goes into the tent, and the third takes air from the warm room where the tent or box is located. The point is that when the outside temperature is low, we can regulate the temperature of the air supplied to the tent by mixing cold air from the outside and warm air from the room through the dampers.




megamouthuk said:


> Christ, i thought this was a grow thread, that has somewhat convoluted into just back and forth arguments now.
> Megamouthuk


Bro, I misunderstood you a little. If you are talking about a dispute between me and my new friend from Canada, then this is not a dispute, but an exchange of information. I tried to express the thought by the law of physics, namely the Theory of Relativity of Albert Einstein. Which means that in one place there is a problem, and in another it is a trifle that no one pays attention to, since here the problems are much more serious and no one will pay attention to such incidents, because this is a trifle. This means that in Ukraine, a 10% reduction in wages for employees during the crisis would not have caused any particular resonance. And the fact that it is legal or not will probably not surprise anyone either, because in Ukraine all business is conducted with these or other violations of Ukrainian legislation. I will give a small example: in Ukraine the system is set up in such a way that an entrepreneur does not pay taxes in full, but pays bribes to the tax inspectorate. Further, this money is distributed according to the veotikal of power and is locked in the president of Ukraine. This is not necessarily the current or past president of Ukraine - it has always been. It is for this reason that Ukraine has such a budget deficit that it cannot cover the scanty needs to improve the socio-economic situation of the country. Another example, I read this in the Washington Post: this is official information: the American government is exerting undisguised impudent pressure on the government of Ukraine. I remember two vivid cases in recent times: the first is the person you cannot talk about here))), being at that time the US Vice President, told the President of Ukraine the following (almost literally): if you do not immediately dismiss the Prosecutor General of Ukraine from position, you will not receive money from us. The prosecutor was immediately dismissed. I do not know why this prosecutor turned out to be so displeasing to the American government that he was ordered to be fired. And also, for some reason, the US vice president disliked the prosecutor general of Ukraine so much that he publicly called this prosecutor "Son of a bitch." I don’t know what relation the same character, whose name I don’t mention here, had any relation to the gas companies operating in Ukraine, so as not to cause hysteria. So this man ordered the same President of Ukraine to raise gas prices by 70%. And what is most interesting, Bro, is that President Poroshenko, wishing to curry favor with the US government, raised the gas price not by 70, but by 100%.))) What was the reason that the US was so worried about gas prices in Ukraine, maybe they wanted to remove competitors, maybe the United States wanted the people of Ukraine to start howling like wolves at the moon .. but in the end, ordinary Ukrainians suffered, because it becomes unrealistic for them to pay for gas in their apartment. Because the rent with all utilities costs almost as much as a monthly salary. Now in Ukraine the salary of ordinary people is almost equal to the monthly rent. What do you think: ordinary people will be able to pay rent or not? Now in Ukraine, most of the people do not pay for the rent in full, because they are not able, especially for pensioners and the poor, which in Ukraine now the majority are people who live in constant need .. I'm not talking about $ 5000, I'm talking about 5000 hryvnias is 200 $. They also raised the gas tariff. which affected only ordinary people. In villages, private houses, where autonomous gas heating is installed, gas costs even more per month. Ordinary people from the villages have no choice but to engage in illegal logging in order to heat their homes with wood or freeze in winter. But we do not forget that illegal deforestation is punishable under the Criminal Code of Ukraine by imprisonment for 5 years. Just imagine - you are a hired worker on some farm, you honestly work 8 hours a day, 5 days a week, get a monthly salary, it seems that everything is fine with you .. NO - you have a difficult choice: either you go to steal the state forest and if you get caught, you get a prison sentence, or your family .. children, wives, grandfathers, grandmothers .. freeze in winter in an unheated house. What would you choose? I do not tell fables .. Where I live, few can afford to clearly pay the rent. I myself already have big debts for rent. Debts are piling up .. the government will never solve this problem. If they start taking away apartments and houses for non-payment of rent. then ordinary Ukrainians will still be left homeless! This already happened in the 90s with us, then it all ended in default. Just after ..))))) ... artificially bankrupted and forced to capitulate the USSR. In addition, President Gorbychov received the Nobel Prize. for this breakthrough.))) Breakthrough in the ass called Perestroika! Now there is also a default and a complete collapse of the country's economy. Because every second dollar in the budget of Ukraine is a dollar borrowed from the IMF, and it will have to be given back soon or borrowed again in order to pay off the previous debt (there have already been such cases) ...

And I wanted to spit on those brainless people on this forum in the section on politics, where I was banned. I have my own opinion! I evaluate people by their actions, by their morality, by their human qualities, and not by advertising booklets of an election campaign and paid advertisements, in the form of hot news in some CNN.

Another vivid example about the real president of Ukraine Zelensky. He owns a large road construction company. Of course, this company receives all the sweetest contracts in Ukraine, but this is not the main thing .. Ukraine, to fight the virus, this was allocated a large amount from the fund that is located abroad .. I don’t remember exactly, like the IMF .. most likely again a loan ... The President of Ukraine Zelensky decided to deal with this money a little differently: he counted ... and pushed it to parliament with his proposal - he considered that during the deepest crisis in Ukraine, as well as problems with the coronavirus, it is more necessary to build roads in Ukraine. These are the roads that Ukraine needs most of all now. He bit off a large sum of money from a coronavirus loan to build a supernova freeway. On the one hand, you can understand him, he is worried about the roads in Ukraine being the same as in Germany.)))))) This is simply necessary on the eve of default!))) But this is not the point: I worked in the construction industry for a long time before the war, I know exactly how the construction business is conducted in Ukraine .. Everything there is also very unclean and criminal. About 40-50% of the cost of a construction project is simply stolen through various criminal schemes, and after that. the remaining 60-50% goes directly to the construction site. Thus, large construction companies in Ukraine earn a lot of money.)) This stolen money is directed not only to the thief's pocket according to the schemes. Part of the money is spent on bribes to profile officials ... government services that control the spending of funds on this construction site, etc. Thus, the money intended to fight the virus goes partly to officials. who immediately take them offshore and then buy their own villas and yachts at that time. when an entire country is shaken by horrible events and essentially survives ...

Bro. if my English is so bad or you do not understand something from my post, then ask questions, I will be happy to answer you. But still, I hope that I have fully explained to you why in Ukraine, your intentions or principles to achieve justice are absolutely useless if the main thief is the president of the country. Where to complain?


Also, I again tried to explain to you that, for example, if there is only one problem left in Ukraine, it is that businessmen of all stripes, using some kind of real tragedy, cut a meager part of the workers' wages, then Ukraine would be just as wonderful, economically stable and culturally developed country. which is Canada at the moment. To be honest, I don’t remember the last time I heard about Canada, that there were some negative events on a global scale .. they simply do not exist! In my opinion, this is a calm and tolerant country. And the fact that any powerful person, to achieve his goal, often uses means that are far from being disingenuous. But everything depends not on these people, but on the general well-being of the nation, to which Canada, as it was rightly noted here, is not inferior to the advanced European powers.


----------



## megamouthuk (Dec 7, 2020)

Ok dispute then, not arguments, lol, your English is superb my friend, and far better than my Russian, which is none existent.
Megamouthuk


----------



## solakani (Dec 7, 2020)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I don’t think the outside temperature is important for the exhaust from the room to the outside.
> 
> But for the influx from the street, this is a different question, of course. As a rule, in such cases, I recommend using a fan with a dimer for the inflow from the street. and to compensate for power, if necessary, use an additional inflow from an adjacent warm room. If we are talking about the inflow into the tent, then if in winter ... or in general, the temperature is very low and can freeze plants, then a tee with adjustable dampers should be used in the air duct line. Those. one outlet of the tee goes outside, the second goes into the tent, and the third takes air from the warm room where the tent or box is located. The point is that when the outside temperature is low, we can regulate the temperature of the air supplied to the tent by mixing cold air from the outside and warm air from the room through the dampers.
> 
> <snip>


The ducting that you have described is installed for a central system with capacity to provide HVAC for 10 rooms. Fresh heated, humidified air is ducted into my grow room. The grow room has insufficient insulation and subject to heat loss and dry air. I use small heater, ac, humidifier and de-humidifier in my grow room to adjust the temp and humidity. These appliances may be more efficient if I place them in a air mixing chamber. Do you have a recommended design for a 2m3 air mixing chamber?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 9, 2020)

megamouthuk said:


> Ok dispute then, not arguments, lol, your English is superb my friend, and far better than my Russian, which is none existent.
> Megamouthuk


I would not pay attention to this, but now, when the slight frosts began, it became very cold in my apartment, even an electric heater does not help. I go to bed dressed as if I were on the street, except I don’t wear a hat with earflaps.)))

It turns out that I need to pay for central heating (for the gas that Ba *** gave me - at two prices))))) The batteries are barely warm!!! And also, I pay for an electric heater - this is a bonus in catching up!)))) It turns out that together with lamps in my garden, I pay about $ 100 just for electricity. But these are trifles - the main payment for an apartment is heating and hot water, which is natural gas.



solakani said:


> The ducting that you have described is installed for a central system with capacity to provide HVAC for 10 rooms. Fresh heated, humidified air is ducted into my grow room. The grow room has insufficient insulation and subject to heat loss and dry air. I use small heater, ac, humidifier and de-humidifier in my grow room to adjust the temp and humidity. These appliances may be more efficient if I place them in a air mixing chamber. Do you have a recommended design for a 2m3 air mixing chamber?


I use a conventional ventilation tee.

Just install the fan between the tent and the tee. When it's cold outside. you take more air from the room - you block part of the air from the window with a damper, the air duct from the room is completely open. If it's hot outside, then vice versa.



You can cut the shutter out of thin plastic or something similar.


----------



## solakani (Dec 9, 2020)

Sedan said:


> I would not pay attention to this, but now, when the slight frosts began, it became very cold in my apartment, even an electric heater does not help. I go to bed dressed as if I were on the street, except I don’t wear a hat with earflaps.)))
> 
> It turns out that I need to pay for central heating (for the gas that Ba *** gave me - at two prices))))) The batteries are barely warm!!! And also, I pay for an electric heater - this is a bonus in catching up!)))) It turns out that together with lamps in my garden, I pay about $ 100 just for electricity. But these are trifles - the main payment for an apartment is heating and hot water, which is natural gas.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. Tee with dampers will give more control in regulation heat and AC. The mixed forced air will be ducted into center of tent at floor aimed at ceiling. On another note, I started to train a DNA Genetics OG Kush for vertical grow. Some branches snapped away from the main stem. I used tape to rejoin the branch. Trellis is only 30cm x 150cm. I need to install a 120cm x 120cm trellis at 120cm height with extra for the walls. Do you have material to recommend for trellis?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 10, 2020)

solakani said:


> The mixed forced air will be ducted into center of tent at floor aimed at ceiling.


It is not necessary in the center, you can install the supply and extract diagonally. The inflow is at the bottom, the exhaust is at the top opposite. The tents have holes diagonally.


solakani said:


> Do you have material to recommend for trellis?


This is a galvanized welded mesh that is used in construction for plastering. We sell it in hardware stores.



This mesh is very easy to work with. Any shape can be specified.

Take a thickness of 2 mm, and the cell size is 50X50 mm.


solakani said:


> Some branches snapped away from the main stem. I used tape to rejoin the branch.


Show me a photo.


----------



## solakani (Dec 10, 2020)

Not my pic but shows my tent layout. It is a single room. 640W led QB on ceiling. 2x 26 liter pots on the floor for 2 large plants. OG Kush reached the ceiling and now I have it trained on the shelf. In the larger area, I have one plant for a 120 cm x 120cm canopy but located lower than the shelf. Thoughts?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 11, 2020)

solakani said:


> OG Kush reached the ceiling and now I have it trained on the shelf. In the larger area, I have one plant for a 120 cm x 120cm canopy but located lower than the shelf. Thoughts?


That is why I asked to show you a photo of your garden in order to give you the right advice, I do not really understand from the words, Bro!


----------



## solakani (Dec 12, 2020)

Sedan said:


> That is why I asked to show you a photo of your garden in order to give you the right advice, I do not really understand from the words, Bro!


Sometimes I can visualize better with my eyes closed. Pic of my tent shows 3 windows. In the small upper right window is OG Kush. The main window on left is for one plant. Pic of the snapped branch. Next time I will be more careful and use elastic band trick.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 15, 2020)

solakani said:


> Sometimes I can visualize better with my eyes closed. Pic of my tent shows 3 windows. In the small upper right window is OG Kush. The main window on left is for one plant. Pic of the snapped branch. Next time I will be more careful and use elastic band trick.


Yes, the elastic band is more comfortable to work with


----------



## Sedan (Dec 15, 2020)

*My wife's job

Light and tent from the Moscow company "Mini Fеrmer."*

*

The last stage of the vegetative periodThe last stage of the vegetative period






Pre-flowering



Flowering 2 weeks.*

**


----------



## Sedan (Dec 15, 2020)

*To be continued....*


----------



## Sedan (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Leeski (Dec 16, 2020)

Can’t wait to see this run great work sedan as usual


----------



## Sedan (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Sedan (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Sedan (Dec 17, 2020)

Leeski said:


> Can’t wait to see this run great work sedan as usual


Sorry Bro! Didn't notice your post yesterday!

Thank you!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Dec 30, 2020)

My current "vertical" grow lol. My plants got way too large in the veg tent. Using trellis netting on the walls to control height and distance from bulb. The last two plant lowers from past harvest (on the floor dead center with stakes) will come out tonight and the space will be taken by the plant on the left in the other picture. Will throw a net over top to lower the height further to make sure it doesn't stretch to the light. 

Not truly vertical since I'm still using my cool tube and reflector horizontally at the roof. But what do you gentlemen think?


----------



## Sedan (Jan 4, 2021)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> Not truly vertical since I'm still using my cool tube and reflector horizontally at the roof. But what do you gentlemen think?


Sorry for not answering for a long time, Bro! This festive bustle is confusing.))

As for your vertical box. Your light is in the wrong position. For maximum effect, you need to position the lamps like this





Also, I would advise you to turn the lamp across, because now you only have one wall illuminated. on two side, light practically does not fall.


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Jan 4, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Sorry for not answering for a long time, Bro! This festive bustle is confusing.))
> 
> As for your vertical box. Your light is in the wrong position. For maximum effect, you need to position the lamps like this
> 
> ...


Appreciate the advice. This grow was not intended to be vertical, I've just had plants vegging too long so I'm working around them and used some vertical techniques (trellis on walls). Currently keeping the light in the cool tube in a less than optimal position because I now have a plant directly underneath so I can't have a fan blowing up on it, and when running at 1100w temps would be too much without the reflector. I hope to do a proper vertical grow setup later on in 2021.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 5, 2021)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> Appreciate the advice. This grow was not intended to be vertical, I've just had plants vegging too long so I'm working around them and used some vertical techniques (trellis on walls). Currently keeping the light in the cool tube in a less than optimal position because I now have a plant directly underneath so I can't have a fan blowing up on it, and when running at 1100w temps would be too much without the reflector. I hope to do a proper vertical grow setup later on in 2021.


yes, I agree 1100 watts, in such a box, without a cool tube it will be very hot.

If you are going to remodel for vertical equipment, then tubes are sold that do not have a reflector so that the light is 360.


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Jan 5, 2021)

Sedan said:


> yes, I agree 1100 watts, in such a box, without a cool tube it will be very hot.
> 
> If you are going to remodel for vertical equipment, then tubes are sold that do not have a reflector so that the light is 360.


I believe I can remove the tube from the reflector with just a few screws to save myself the money on a new tube thankfully! I will try a proper vertical set up sometime in the fall of 2021. Will see what's possible with this 1000w light with proper setup. Would I need anything else, other than a better trellis system?


----------



## sellsell (Jan 7, 2021)

Седан, ну ты даешь. Дзаги все?


----------



## Sedan (Jan 8, 2021)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> other than a better trellis system?


If I were you, I'd rather use a 600 watt lamp, for yours a box! 1000 is a lot for such an area.



lilamls said:


> good post.thanks


It looks like there is a scratch on the vinyl record.)))



sellsell said:


> Седан, ну ты даешь. Дзаги все?


Здорова, Бро!

мы знакомы?


----------



## Sedan (Jan 22, 2021)

*Chernobil. The fourth reactor.*


----------



## Sedan (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Jan 22, 2021)

Fresh picture. Will upload more when I have a better connection (work wifi is terrible)


----------



## Sedan (Jan 23, 2021)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> Fresh picture. Will upload more when I have a better connection (work wifi is terrible)


Great, Bro! Especially the side walls.

large leaves can be torn off gently. It's very dense there, flowering has now begun, more space is needed.

What are you feeding?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2021)

Sedan said:


> *Chernobil. The fourth reactor.*
> 
> View attachment 4803580View attachment 4803581View attachment 4803582View attachment 4803583View attachment 4803584View attachment 4803585View attachment 4803586View attachment 4803587View attachment 4803588View attachment 4803589


Chernobyl is obsolete, comrade.

It's time to stop putting square lights in round grows.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 27, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Chernobyl is obsolete, comrade.


You can do this, Bro.)))) Residents of most countries of the world, until now, know about atomic energy only from the James Bond films.)))



ttystikk said:


> It's time to stop putting square lights in round grows.


Then I will not cover an area of 3m.X1.8m. on vege 300 watts LED. That's how much I have in the installation now. And it takes up a lot of space.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2021)

Sedan said:


> You can do this, Bro.)))) Residents of most countries of the world, until now, know about atomic energy only from the James Bond films.)))
> 
> 
> Then I will not cover an area of 3m.X1.8m. on vege 300 watts LED. That's how much I have in the installation now. And it takes up a lot of space.


That's a lot of room for such a small light. You sure you don't need more?


----------



## Sedan (Jan 28, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> That's a lot of room for such a small light. You sure you don't need more?


Bro, with the beginning of the new year, we have a new joy - increased utility rates for heat, electricity and so on. The only country in the world where tariffs are raised during an epidemic! Of course, people again took to the streets and held rallies .. Again a mess!

Congratulate us Bro, we have the highest gas price in Europe. This is how we move to the European Union.))))))

This I mean that my power line is overloaded without it, the bills for electricity are outrageous !!


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Jan 30, 2021)

My current projects.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 31, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Bro, with the beginning of the new year, we have a new joy - increased utility rates for heat, electricity and so on. The only country in the world where tariffs are raised during an epidemic! Of course, people again took to the streets and held rallies .. Again a mess!
> 
> Congratulate us Bro, we have the highest gas price in Europe. This is how we move to the European Union.))))))
> 
> This I mean that my power line is overloaded without it, the bills for electricity are outrageous !!


Wow I had no idea. Ukraine is being squeezed from all directions!

If energy is the most expensive resource then I understand why your grow is the way it is.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 1, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Wow I had no idea. Ukraine is being squeezed from all directions!


Yes, of course ... I'm sure that you don't show on the news what's going on here. There are protests all over the country, people took to the streets, blocking highways, demanding lower gas tariffs. Also, in parallel in Kiev, people gathered near the president's office, they are representatives of small and medium-sized businesses. They also increased their taxes. They stood there for several weeks, but after there was no response from the president, they went to ........ the US embassy in Kiev.)))) They are demanding from the US government now.))) Because they know that the president of Ukraine is a puppet! Do you think this is a joke? No, Bro is true! But this is not news to me, if you remember, then I predicted a similar outcome of events in Ukraine five years ago here! It's not difficult to check, just re-read this thread .. The only thing I was wrong about is that the crisis in Ukraine will continue for 10 years .. No, it will continue much longer! Now, in terms of economic development, Ukraine is among the countries of Africa - it's true! There is nowhere further. I really want to be wrong, but in my opinion, Ukraine will soon have another bloody shake-up!



ElGrandeMongo said:


> My current projects.


Bro, you're doing great!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Yes, of course ... I'm sure that you don't show on the news what's going on here. There are protests all over the country, people took to the streets, blocking highways, demanding lower gas tariffs. Also, in parallel in Kiev, people gathered near the president's office, they are representatives of small and medium-sized businesses. They also increased their taxes. They stood there for several weeks, but after there was no response from the president, they went to ........ the US embassy in Kiev.)))) They are demanding from the US government now.))) Because they know that the president of Ukraine is a puppet! Do you think this is a joke? No, Bro is true! But this is not news to me, if you remember, then I predicted a similar outcome of events in Ukraine five years ago here! It's not difficult to check, just re-read this thread .. The only thing I was wrong about is that the crisis in Ukraine will continue for 10 years .. No, it will continue much longer! Now, in terms of economic development, Ukraine is among the countries of Africa - it's true! There is nowhere further. I really want to be wrong, but in my opinion, Ukraine will soon have another bloody shake-up!
> 
> 
> Bro, you're doing great!


America does not have news services; we have 6 different varieties of Pravda. All propaganda, all the time. One can find real news but you have to go looking for it. My buddy in Ukraine tells me the truth about what's happening there, for example. The struggle for affordable energy will lead to the use of renewables, that is if the government will allow it. If the American puppet stays in power, that technology will be delayed because everyone will want to keep Ukraine dependent on them instead of self reliant.

Summer is coming; maybe you can find some quiet spots in the countryside to grow a few extra plants?


----------



## Sedan (Feb 2, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> The struggle for affordable energy will lead to the use of renewables,


Everything is much more prosaic, my friend! Ukraine uses gas produced in Ukraine. This gas. that lies in the depths of more than a hundred years, there are still undeveloped places that are mothballed. This is not a fight, Bro is robbery and genocide! The energy companies belong to the aligarhs that they are in power - they have inflated gas prices, hiding behind European standards. But this is absurd, because if the price of gas is the same as in Europe, then the average salary should be the same as in Europe. The salary of a teacher in a Ukrainian school is $ 150 per month - I am sure that this is at least ten times less than the salary of a school teacher somewhere ... in Belgium! There is no logic here - they have become so insolent that they are already openly guilty of the people who are starving without it!



ttystikk said:


> Summer is coming; maybe you can find some quiet spots in the countryside to grow a few extra plants?


The population density is very high where I live. It is very difficult to find a place where a person does not go there, even if you drive far from the city. Bro, I don't want to take risks, I have enough risk without this.))) Do not forget that I do not live in Colorado. I face five years in prison, for my art in the installation)))


----------



## Sedan (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Sedan (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Sedan (Feb 7, 2021)

*1 week 12/12








*


----------



## Sedan (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Sedan (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Sedan (Feb 13, 2021)

))I apologize!!!

I put the wrong video ... above is an old video!

here's a new one


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Feb 13, 2021)

LOOKS LIKE YOUR FISHING RODS ARE DOING GREAT!way to go sedan


----------



## Sedan (Feb 14, 2021)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> LOOKS LIKE YOUR FISHING RODS ARE DOING GREAT!way to go sedan


Thanks, Bro!


----------



## Sedan (Feb 14, 2021)

Nobody knows what it is?

In the photo there are cotyledons and worms somehow.


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2021)

Root aphids... eating leaves? I guess, there is little difference in such young tissue throughout the plant... I'd spray it down with 50/50 alcohol/water, there are probably more under the soil


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2021)

*2 week 12/12









*


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Feb 15, 2021)

Looking great can hardly for full on flower! still worklng on reveg of one of last years outdoor plants


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2021)

ANC said:


> Root aphids... eating leaves? I guess, there is little difference in such young tissue throughout the plant... I'd spray it down with 50/50 alcohol/water, there are probably more under the soil


Thanks, Bro! He has organic soil, there the Californian worms still live.


oldsilvertip55 said:


> still worklng on reveg of one of last years outdoor plants


Revega is very long and tedious.))


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## GrOwThMoNgeR (Feb 16, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Thanks, Bro! He has organic soil, there the Californian worms still live.
> 
> Revega is very long and tedious.))


Not root aphids but mold mites. They also feed from roots when they run out of other stuff to eat, and an abundance of organic matter can lead to huge population booms.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 17, 2021)

GrOwThMoNgeR said:


> Not root aphids but mold mites. They also feed from roots when they run out of other stuff to eat, and an abundance of organic matter can lead to huge population booms.


Yes, we have determined what it is.

it








Root tick


general information There are several types of root mites , a common sign of which is damage to parts of plants that are underground. Most often, root mites harm bulbous indoor plants, such as orchids , and garden ones - gladioli , tulips , etc. The size of these ticks is very small, so in a...



churchofhive.com





He is now fighting with them large ticks die immediately, and the larvae are more tenacious.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 22, 2021)

*3 weeks 12/12

First day of flowering*


----------



## Sedan (Feb 22, 2021)

In the installation, the cycle will take another three months, during this time I will prepare smart rods, thus reducing the cycle from 9 to 5-6 months.


----------



## Roxo (Feb 22, 2021)

Sedan said:


> In the installation, the cycle will take another three months, during this time I will prepare smart rods, thus reducing the cycle from 9 to 5-6 months.
> 
> View attachment 4833715


What are "smart rods"?


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Feb 22, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Thanks, Bro! He has organic soil, there the Californian worms still live.
> 
> Revega is very long and tedious.))


Last year plant got a close hair cut,the trip inside was tough 61 degrees in basement in 55 gallon drum 1/3 full of soil have about eight inches new veg, I had to try !2 inch blue board on top of 3 shipping pallets the tent sits on top, off cold concrete= warm roots!OIL HEATER ,TIMERS ,LIGHTS,lights on 77degrees 41%rh


----------



## Sedan (Feb 23, 2021)

Roxo said:


> What are "smart rods"?


Bro, I don't speak English very well.

Fishing rods are plants that are intentionally grown taller than to the sides.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 23, 2021)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> Last year plant got a close hair cut,the trip inside was tough 61 degrees in basement in 55 gallon drum 1/3 full of soil have about eight inches new veg, I had to try !2 inch blue board on top of 3 shipping pallets the tent sits on top, off cold concrete= warm roots!OIL HEATER ,TIMERS ,LIGHTS,lights on 77degrees 41%rh


Bro, it's hard for me to understand from words, I don't understand some.

Show me a photo.


----------



## Roxo (Feb 23, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I don't speak English very well.
> 
> Fishing rods are plants that are intentionally grown taller than to the sides.


I thought it was something different, I read earlier about fishing rods! Your vertical grows inspire me. I will try soon to do a baby version.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 24, 2021)

Roxo said:


> I thought it was something different, I read earlier about fishing rods! Your vertical grows inspire me. I will try soon to do a baby version.


Bro, I'm sorry, this is how Google translated it.))))

Special fishing rods, not smart. I didn't check the translation in a hurry.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 24, 2021)

*Recently, I slightly changed the germination technique, now I keep the nut in cotton pads, until the seeds throw off the helmet*
*


When soaking, as always, I use exclusively water



We plant in the ground



the cotyledons remain on the surface.



Turn on a weak light


*
*to be continued.....*


----------



## Sedan (Mar 1, 2021)

*Let's continue the story.*

*Let me remind you that there are five large plants in the plant. Each of them is at least 1.8 m high.

They drove.

The second week of flowering is in progress.

 


For all the time of flowering, I fed only once. I switched to mineral fertilizers Powder Feeding hybrid.



dosage 0.2 g / l

 *
 

*to be continued.....*


----------



## Sedan (Mar 2, 2021)

*Meanwhile, fishing rods are being prepared in the next box.*
*
The light there is a Mini Farmer, at half the power is 60 watts from the outlet.

The fifth day from the helmet.





*
*To be continued....*


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Mar 2, 2021)

Day 70 around the walls, 58 underneath the light. The one @58 days is a bagseed and I'm not particularly impressed with it. Small buds, although frosty, and exceptionally sticky.

Going to run them until next weekend (March 12/13) and harvest


----------



## Sedan (Mar 3, 2021)

Great job, Bro!


ElGrandeMongo said:


> Going to run them until next weekend (March 12/13) and harvest


It seems to me that it's early, show the bud closer.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Mar 3, 2021)

ARE YOU DOING White widow and bruce banner?just noticed markings on sprout caps.


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Mar 3, 2021)

Will add some pics of what I can reach later. The ones around the wall are all definitely ready. The one in the center is a bagseed that seems to have weak genetics. Didn't grow as much bud as I would expect... Very small buds, looks ready and very frosty/sticky

How long do you like to run yours? 4/5 plants on the wall are heavy indica and looked ready at 8 weeks. They'll get 12.5 weeks because I like the entire plant to ripen

Pics below

Strawberry banana grape (72F)


LEMON JEFFERY (72F)




BAGSEED #1 (72F) -- YES I AM AWARE THIS ONE HAS SHOWN A FEW NANNERS. DOESN'T WORRY ME THIS FAR IN


GG#4 (#1) (72F) -- CLONE FROM MY PREVIOUS RUN. IT CONTINUED TO FOXTAIL ENDLESSLY LAST RUN TOO


BLUEBERRY (72F)


BAG SEED #2 (60F) -- THIS ONE I AM NOT IMPRESSED WITH, WILL PROBABLY USE IT ALL FOR HASH. ALTHOUGH THE BUDS ARE WEAK, IT IS VERY FROSTY AND VERY STICKY, MIGHT MAKE NICE HASH ANYWAY



And not related to my vertical grow, bagseed #1 single plant 4x4 under LED. 60F


----------



## Sedan (Mar 4, 2021)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> ARE YOU DOING White widow and bruce banner?just noticed markings on sprout caps.


Hi Bro!

Yes, you are very observant!)) But only Blue Berry ..


ElGrandeMongo said:


> Will add some pics of what I can reach later. The ones around the wall are all definitely ready. The one in the center is a bagseed that seems to have weak genetics. Didn't grow as much bud as I would expect... Very small buds, looks ready and very frosty/sticky


Yes, you are right, the side ones are already ready, but I would not advise pouring ripen, because the plant grows, when there are living stigmas in the bud, they have all dried up. If I were you, I would pour water until new stigmas emerge. And with ripen you will finish the plant simply!

With lower plants as well. We need to try to keep as much stigma as possible. Stigmas don't dry from hunger, they dry from overdose.


ElGrandeMongo said:


> How long do you like to run yours? 4/5 plants on the wall are heavy indica and looked ready at 8 weeks. They'll get 12.5 weeks because I like the entire plant to ripen


Yes, there are five big indica plants. You also saw that there are two more small ones in the basket with which I close the entrance to the installation. There are 7 plants in my setup.

Harvest is planned for the end of May, beginning of June!


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Mar 4, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Yes, you are right, the side ones are already ready, but I would not advise pouring ripen, because the plant grows, when there are living stigmas in the bud, they have all dried up. If I were you, I would pour water until new stigmas emerge. And with ripen you will finish the plant simply!


I'm sorry I don't understand what you mean by "not advise pouring ripen". Do you mean to feed plain water until harvest rather than continuing to feed?


----------



## Sedan (Mar 4, 2021)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> I'm sorry I don't understand what you mean by "not advise pouring ripen". Do you mean to feed plain water until harvest rather than continuing to feed?


No, with water until new stigmas begin to grow. If they do not grow, then there is no point in pouring fertilizer now.

It looks something like this


----------



## Sedan (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Sedan (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## vostok (Mar 8, 2021)

Good to see Sedan keeping the Ukraine in a steady supply of Cannabis !...lol

looking good


----------



## Sedan (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Mar 9, 2021)

What does the silo look like from the outside??


----------



## Sedan (Mar 11, 2021)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> What does the silo look like from the outside??


----------



## Sedan (Mar 11, 2021)

subtitles))))


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 12, 2021)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4850156


Do I need a space suit to go on that rocket ride?

It looks like it's a relic from the future!


----------



## Sedan (Mar 13, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Do I need a space suit to go on that rocket ride?
> 
> It looks like it's a relic from the future!


Bro, you showed up just in time. I want to share with you one interesting fact:

Recently I was looking through historical documents of the 20s of the 20th century, and came across a very interesting story. In the 1920s, an unprecedented special operation of the Soviet counterintelligence was carried out. This operation was included in the textbooks. In the course of this operation, British intelligence was disgraced. Because they were deceived like a child. One of the key figures was the English intelligence officer Sidney Reilly









Sidney Reilly - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





And the most interesting thing is that Sidney Reilly was the prototype of James Bond in Ian Fleming!

And what's even more interesting is that Sidney Reilly was born in Odessa.)))

Damn, James Bond is Russian too.))


----------



## Sedan (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Sedan (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Sedan (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 15, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Bro, you showed up just in time. I want to share with you one interesting fact:
> 
> Recently I was looking through historical documents of the 20s of the 20th century, and came across a very interesting story. In the 1920s, an unprecedented special op ineration of the Soviet counterintelligence was carried out. This operation was included in the textbooks. In the course of this operation, British intelligence was disgraced. Because they were deceived like a child. One of the key figures was the English intelligence officer Sidney Reilly
> 
> ...


Ace of Spies, I think signals = intelligence officer, Reinhard Heydrich got a job in Germany pre WW2 as they believed he had been an intelligence officer he had been a signals officer ( in the navy) confusion over signal/intelligence word, watch British TV Reilly Ace of spies, Reilly was the first professional spy, his history is amazing.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 15, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> watch British TV Reilly Ace of spies


You probably mean the early 80s English drama. There is also a famous Hollywood actor in the lead role. Yes, I just started watching this series when I read about this man! I also wondered what kind of person he was! And how does the English film represent it, in comparison with the Russian film.)) There were several film adaptations of the events of Operation "TREST" in 1925 on Soviet television. But you yourself understand that Sidney Reilly was presented there as a kind of ruthless villain, without honor and without principles.))) 

There the image of a Soviet intelligence officer was revealed more. who staged a game that led to the failure of the entire organization of the "White" movement, which was funded by British intelligence. This organization planned to carry out a military coup d'etat, restore the Tsarist regime.



insomnia65 said:


> his history is amazing.


Yes, I have no doubt that he was an exceptional person. Otherwise, Ian Fleming would not have taken him into prototypes. As a child, I read absolutely all the books by Ian Fleming about James Bond .. several times))), because there are few stories ... I just went crazy from his adventures.)))

And the one that discovered him .. this happens in the life of almost any intelligence officer ... At least Rudolf Abel, who, if I'm not mistaken, was an Englishman by nationality.))))))


----------



## Sedan (Mar 15, 2021)

*3 weeks of flowering










*


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 15, 2021)

Sedan said:


> You probably mean the early 80s English drama. There is also a famous Hollywood actor in the lead role. Yes, I just started watching this series when I read about this man! I also wondered what kind of person he was! And how does the English film represent it, in comparison with the Russian film.)) There were several film adaptations of the events of Operation "TREST" in 1925 on Soviet television. But you yourself understand that Sidney Reilly was presented there as a kind of ruthless villain, without honor and without principles.)))
> 
> There the image of a Soviet intelligence officer was revealed more. who staged a game that led to the failure of the entire organization of the "White" movement, which was funded by British intelligence. This organization planned to carry out a military coup d'etat, restore the Tsarist regime.
> 
> ...


Truthfully he was a true spy sooooooo you could say he was a right bastard.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 15, 2021)

Sedan said:


> You probably mean the early 80s English drama. There is also a famous Hollywood actor in the lead role. Yes, I just started watching this series when I read about this man! I also wondered what kind of person he was! And how does the English film represent it, in comparison with the Russian film.)) There were several film adaptations of the events of Operation "TREST" in 1925 on Soviet television. But you yourself understand that Sidney Reilly was presented there as a kind of ruthless villain, without honor and without principles.)))
> 
> There the image of a Soviet intelligence officer was revealed more. who staged a game that led to the failure of the entire organization of the "White" movement, which was funded by British intelligence. This organization planned to carry out a military coup d'etat, restore the Tsarist regime.
> 
> ...


Ah the great game, Russia as always has been the master at this, the British rightfully have a reputation.
They learnt of the Russians who in turn learned something new from the British, the two books " spycatcher" are both great books, one is about a Dutch intelligence officer working for the British in WW2 and his cases, the other is by an ex MI6 officer Peter Wright I think. From Kursk to here and now is maskirovka.

I never saw the Russian movie your are on about nor the Hollywood movie, I watched Reilly Ace of spies 80s TV and read the book about him.

The greatest spies never get found out though.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 15, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Russia as always has been the master at this


You've probably heard about the "spy stone" - it was quite recently ..



insomnia65 said:


> Truthfully he was a true spy sooooooo you could say he was a right bastard.


Yes, I must have been stupid, naively suggesting that a person who lies and pretends all the time can be a decent person.)))

They also love to cross over to the other side .. George Blake, Kim Philby.



insomnia65 said:


> They learnt of the Russians who in turn learned something new from the British


Of course, in the process of work, everyone learns something new about their apponent, and uses it already in their practice. So to say, exchange of experience.))


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 15, 2021)

Yes in my younger days I would read about the Cambridge 5, used to love all the spy stuff, playing the game was it's own moral system I suppose.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 15, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Yes in my younger days I would read about the Cambridge 5


In my youth there was nowhere to read it. there was no information on this in detail. You could watch a film on Soviet TV about the villain Sidney Reilly)))), read a book by Ian Fleming .. Although such books in the USSR were very rare and passed from hand to hand like a relic.)))

There was another feature film on Soviet TV about Operation Trianon in the 70s. The CIA recruited an employee of the Soviet Foreign Ministry and received secret information from him, then they were revealed, Trianon was poisoned with poison, which was prepared in advance, when he realized that he was being arrested. The US embassy was involved. I'm telling you this movie. When I smashed it then, it seemed to me that it was Soviet propaganda. The American government cannot be like that, so it seemed to me. It said that the CIA was selling opium in Hong Kong in large quantities. It is also not true, I thought then, that the CIA is so dirty in the internal affairs of the USSR. I thought then that they were showing it so that people would hate Americans!)))

Over time, all these cases were declassified, and it turned out that most of that feature film was based on real events.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 17, 2021)

A diligent student!)))


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Mar 17, 2021)

Harvesting tomorrow a few hours after the lights go out!


----------



## Detroit_Dank (Mar 18, 2021)

I've really enjoyed your grow journal Sedan. You're a great grower! Is it difficult to get marijuana in Ukraine? Where does most marijuana in Ukraine get imported from? Is Ukraine considering allowing people to grow for "medicinal" purposes?


----------



## Sedan (Mar 19, 2021)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> Harvesting tomorrow a few hours after the lights go out!


Bro, I would recommend using less fertilizer!



Detroit_Dank said:


> I've really enjoyed your grow journal Sedan. You're a great grower! Is it difficult to get marijuana in Ukraine?


Thanks, Bro!

If you have money, it’s not difficult to get it right!))

There are two ways:

1. More expensive: there is such a state service in Ukraine, called the Security Service of Ukraine. Before the collapse of the USSR, it was called the KGB. This service is shamelessly engaged in the sale of drugs. There is a web site, it's black, on this site you can find all kinds of drugs - cocaine, meth, MDMA, LSD, mushrooms ... marijuana, hashish. This website is owned by the Security Service of Ukraine. You choose a product for yourself, pay through an ATM, receive a parcel by mail, everything that you ordered is there. The only thing is the prices are 1.5-2 times more expensive than street prices.

One guy, I know him far away, tried to make the same scheme for selling marijuana. He was quickly tracked down and arrested. He was offered two options: either go to jail, or work for them!

2. There are dealers in the city who have been doing this for many years, some I know for more than 20 years. If I want to buy, I turn to them, in most cases they have good quality and they will never substitute, because they value their reputation. You can also give them goods in bulk for sale.

Recently, my friend from this forum came to Ukraine for work, was here for more than six months ... He smokes a lot.)))) When I did not have mine, I turned to those guys so that my friend would not get bored.)))





Detroit_Dank said:


> Is Ukraine considering allowing people to grow for "medicinal" purposes?


There is no need to indulge oneself here, bro.))) Do you think that the Security Service of Ukraine will give this fat piece to someone?))) Profit from the sale of drugs goes further along the vertical of power, and ends in the office of the president.

The bastard president, before coming to power, promised people to legalize marijuana. But he lied - he did it in order to win over the electorate.

After the Maidan revolution, our government turned into an organized criminal organization ... with a Nazi bias. It looks more like Germany in 1939! Now all dissenting journalists and politicians are imprisoned !!! Opposition TV channels are being closed. Exercise forceful pressure on other parties .......


----------



## Sedan (Mar 19, 2021)

Detroit_Dank said:


> Where does most marijuana in Ukraine get imported from?


))) Bro, I'm not the only one in Ukraine))), There are many of us!)))

No, they do not import buds to Ukraine, we have domestically produced buds.))) And the quality is at the level. A friend of mine who came, several times received a state of grog during these six months from what I passed on to him.

We can only have imported hashish, but few people smoke hashish here. Hashish is not popular with us .. and is very expensive, because imports


----------



## Sedan (Mar 19, 2021)

I will give a concrete example now:

If I wrote what is above, on some public Internet resource, they could find me and put me in jail! It's true! I'm taking a risk saying this.)))

Any criticism of the authorities or the president is now qualified as Russian propaganda and betrayal! For this real prison term! Many are already in jail for this!


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Mar 19, 2021)

Harvested yesterday (and today because cutting nets took forever! Looks like a good yield. Watching some old MMA while I harvest.


Hung near to each other to try to keep humidity higher, I live in a very dry climate... Hanging in the 4x4 tent and a 2x4 closet.




Lemon Jeffry



Strawberry Banana Grape


Bagseed #1



Blueberry


----------



## Detroit_Dank (Mar 19, 2021)

That information is very interesting. I'm glad it's easy for you guys to get good weed. It's interesting to me that my friends in Brazil pretty much only smoke hash mixed with tobacco. I thought maybe it would be the same for you guys in Ukraine. 

I thought the law would be very strict and if you were caught growing it would be a mandatory prison sentence. Sounds like it may be more lenient for you. That's awesome that there is enough being grown in the country and that it is good quality!

What you said about not being able to speak out against a president is outrageous. A country can never become better if the people can't protest for change. I really hope the people in power are overthrown and things get better for your country. Thank you for having this journal to help people on the other side of the world have a better understanding of how things are for you in Ukraine and to share your love and knowledge of growing marijuana with us!


----------



## Sedan (Mar 20, 2021)

Detroit_Dank said:


> That information is very interesting. I'm glad it's easy for you guys to get good weed.


I've been smoking for 25 years, so I always know where to get the stuff. 



Detroit_Dank said:


> It's interesting to me that my friends in Brazil pretty much only smoke hash mixed with tobacco. I thought maybe it would be the same for you guys in Ukraine.


We mostly smoke hashish - I put a piece on the cigarette, they put the cigarette in a plastic Coca-Cola bottle, the hole for the cigarette at the bottom just needs to be done. You inhale through the neck of the bottle.

I made hashish myself, I have sacks. But for some reason hashish didn't take root here.



Detroit_Dank said:


> I thought the law would be very strict and if you were caught growing it would be a mandatory prison sentence


If you grow it is one thing, if you sell it is another. I was talking about a guy who sells rather than grows. Until you cut the plants, it's not a prison sentence if you grow a few plants. The main thing is that there is no dry staff at home. So you can get off with a fine. And the guy I was talking about did not raise, but sold.


Detroit_Dank said:


> What you said about not being able to speak out against a president is outrageous.


Bro, you don't need to go far, as I understand you are from the USA, and you can see very well what is happening in your country now too! This has not happened since the Civil War in recent months in the United States!

I'll tell you even more - this will generally be the brightest example for you, Bro! Most recently, I was banned here in the political thread for criticizing Biden.)))



Detroit_Dank said:


> I really hope the people in power are overthrown and things get better for your country.


))) Bro, please have pity on me)))) - I may not endure another revolution!))))

You have no idea how scary it is! What you had in Washington was children's games compared to what had in Kiev in 2014.



Detroit_Dank said:


> Thank you for having this journal to help people on the other side of the world have a better understanding of how things are for you in Ukraine and to share your love and knowledge of growing marijuana with us!


Thank you, bro, for the kind words !!! And I will be very glad that my knowledge will be of some use to you too!

Peace and prosperity to your home !!!



ElGrandeMongo said:


> Harvested yesterday (and today because cutting nets took forever! Looks like a good yield. Watching some old MMA while I harvest.


Harvest is always a pleasant and exciting moment!)))
Congratulations!))

Bro, how much does such a dryer cost?


----------



## Sedan (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Mar 20, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Bro, how much does such a dryer cost?


Fairly low cost. Got it on Amazon for about $20 delivered... I use it for any smaller buds or stems that are small and not worth the time to hang/trim properly. 






Herb Plant Drying Rack Net Dryer 4 Layer 2ft Black W/with Green Zippers, for Hydroponics/Storage(8 Tier-D24x61.8inch) : Amazon.ca: Home


Find products from Nachvorn at low prices. Shop online for barbecues, mowers, garden tools, generators, snow blowers and more at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca


----------



## srh88 (Mar 21, 2021)

Sedan said:


>


Dude. Wow. I've been on this for a long time and wow. Amazing grow. Love from Michigan dude


----------



## Sedan (Mar 22, 2021)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> Fairly low cost. Got it on Amazon for about $20 delivered... I use it for any smaller buds or stems that are small and not worth the time to hang/trim properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is cheap. I have to buy one myself. Drying takes up a lot of space!



srh88 said:


> Dude. Wow. I've been on this for a long time and wow. Amazing grow. Love from Michigan dude


Thanks, Bro!

Hello from across the ocean.)))


----------



## Sedan (Mar 22, 2021)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> Got it on Amazon


can't find it .. Bro, what's the height of this mesh?


----------



## Sedan (Mar 22, 2021)

*4 weeks of flowering








*


----------



## Sedan (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Arkos (Mar 22, 2021)

Looking great brother you're the Macgyver of weed


----------



## Sedan (Mar 22, 2021)

Arkos said:


> Looking great brother you're the Macgyver of weed


Thanks bro!

Just to know what else is it Macgyver?)))


----------



## Arkos (Mar 22, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> Just to know what else is it Macgyver?)))


It's a silky american tv show from the 80's, the guy can make anything he needs from nothing, he's like james bond x 100 and you, respect 









MacGyver (TV Series 1985–1992) - IMDb


MacGyver: Created by Lee David Zlotoff. With Richard Dean Anderson, Dana Elcar, Bruce McGill, Robin Mossley. The adventures of a secret Agent armed with almost infinite scientific resourcefulness.




m.imdb.com


----------



## Sedan (Mar 23, 2021)

Arkos said:


> It's a silky american tv show from the 80's, the guy can make anything he needs from nothing, he's like james bond x 100 and you, respect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro is my fault, I just put the translator into Google. I had to google search.

Unfortunately, I have not found the original of this series. There is only a modern remake on the Internet with translation.


----------



## Arkos (Mar 23, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Bro is my fault, I just put the translator into Google. I had to google search.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have not found the original of this series. There is only a modern remake on the Internet with translation.


Don't worry my friend, it's probably not worth watching today. 
The only reason people remember the show is because the guy, Macgyver was so clever.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 26, 2021)

Recently, a very interesting thought came to me, I will now try to express it in two words:

It is impossible to mislead a person who knows history well. Because, as the Ecclesiastes said, everything was once under the sun ... Nothing new is happening. And what they cover up all these atrocities .... with political slogans, love for the motherland or the nation is a blatant lie! There is only one goal !!!


General Max Hoffmann









Max Hoffmann - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org








I am sure that those who gave money and organized the 2014 coup d'etat in Ukraine know the story very well))))

Who is this kind person?))) That he wanted to free Ukraine from slavery.))))


Now we are free as the wind! Only the country is on the brink of economic disaster!


----------



## Sedan (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## monstercoi (Mar 27, 2021)

great work bro,u were complaining about the electricity bill, get your + from the outlet and put the - on a iron hose, the electricity bill is like 10 euro with 300kw consumed ) one way to reduce your costs


----------



## Sedan (Mar 29, 2021)

monstercoi said:


> great work bro,u were complaining about the electricity bill, get your + from the outlet and put the - on a iron hose, the electricity bill is like 10 euro with 300kw consumed ) one way to reduce your costs


I have known this method since the collapse of the USSR, when there was the first revolution and crisis. The method is called "grounding on pipes"

Only here, in multi-storey buildings, grounding is installed on heating pipes or hot water pipes ... Then all of them were made of iron, they walked along the riser from top to bottom along all floors and touched the ground. But a small minus))))) Neighbors on the riser can be shocked when they touch the pipes at home.)))) At first, no one could understand why the pipes are energized))) It was a mystery, it was associated with dark forces .)))))

Now in apartments there are electricity meters for four contacts, this method loses all meaning! The government pays a lot of attention to ensuring that electricity is not stolen because it is very common. My father-in-law is a high-class electrician. He connected himself to the electricity from the elevator in the house)))) - this is more original.))))) And does no harm to anyone! But he lives on the top floor, where the elevator motor is located .. I need to pull 30 meters of cable from the top floor. I wanted to put a bug in the counter, which slows down the rotation .. But they bastards put a transparent counter for me.))) All the insides are visible there, you don't need to spin it to check ...

Bro, I assure you, Russians are not as stupid as they seem.))))


----------



## Sedan (Mar 29, 2021)

*5 weeks of flowering








*


----------



## Arkos (Mar 29, 2021)

Looking great brother, healthy looking plants that are frosting up nicely.

Awesome work.


----------



## VRZ711 (Mar 29, 2021)

Sedan said:


> 5 weeks of flowering


let the bud swelling begin  3-4 weeks and they will be ready to harvest as i can see


----------



## Sedan (Mar 29, 2021)

Arkos said:


> Looking great brother, healthy looking plants that are frosting up nicely.
> 
> Awesome work.


Thanks, Bro!



VRZ711 said:


> let the bud swelling begin  3-4 weeks and they will be ready to harvest as i can see


Not everything is going as we would like ... Genetics let me down a little. On the left side, two bushes were very elongated and had long internodes. There were also problems with PН in pre-flowering.

For good, they should bloom for another 8 weeks ... But this should be very postorayed ... Stigmas are burning ...


----------



## VRZ711 (Mar 29, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Not everything is going as we would like ... Genetics let me down a little. On the left side, two bushes were very elongated and had long internodes. There were also problems with PН in pre-flowering.
> 
> For good, they should bloom for another 8 weeks ... But this should be very postorayed ... Stigmas are burning ...


in the end it will be too much of a good weed, currently I am trying the Spanish genetics, Royal queen, Dutch passion, sweet seeds(USA strains) if i didn't like this year i might get some American genetics from American breeders, yes i will pay so much for the seeds, but we already paying with time anyways,



HIGHMAC_x39
(High School Sweetheart x Mac Stomper)


----------



## Sedan (Mar 29, 2021)

VRZ711 said:


> in the end it will be too much of a good weed, currently I am trying the Spanish genetics, Royal queen, Dutch passion, sweet seeds(USA strains) if i didn't like this year i might get some American genetics from American breeders, yes i will pay so much for the seeds, but we already paying with time anyways,


Yes, of course I would like to try something exceptional!

Can you give a link to an American genetics from American breeders where you want to buy later?


----------



## VRZ711 (Mar 29, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Can you give a link to an American genetics from American breeders where you want to buy later?


I bought from ethos before and they fucked me up ! but i am thinking about 2 options depends on how much money i have, 
1. is to buy from the original breeders in USA- https://treestarsseedbank.com most are regular so for sure ill make seeds. 12 seeds from 200$-700$
2. is to buy the same USA strain from different (Spanish) breeder, they usually buy the expensive seeds and cross them and sell them cheaper. usually 10$ for a female 
https://oaseeds.com/en/8966-runtz-muffin.html 
This is an example.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 29, 2021)

VRZ711 said:


> 1. is to buy from the original breeders in USA- https://treestarsseedbank.com most are regular so for sure ill make seeds. 12 seeds from 200$-700$


the link does not open writes this


----------



## Sedan (Mar 29, 2021)

Do I need it through the TOR?


----------



## Arkos (Mar 29, 2021)

There's a great seedbank in the uk that carries a lot of U.s. strains.
Cannarado, Archive, Gg strains, oni seedco are some good u.s. one's for example.






Cannabis Seeds and Medical Marijuana Seeds


Cannabis Seeds by Puresativa.com offering medical marijuana seeds and cannabis seed strains from around the world. Specialising in Dutch Cannabis Seedbanks.




www.puresativa.com





They have a good selection of Dutch and Uk too.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 29, 2021)

Arkos said:


> There's a great seedbank in the uk that carries a lot of U.s. strains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you from UK?


----------



## Arkos (Mar 29, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Are you from UK?


I'm from Iceland but I live in Spain. If you have troubles getting seeds let me know, I might be able to help.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 29, 2021)

Arkos said:


> I'm from Iceland but I live in Spain.


For some reason it seemed that you are from Foggy Albion))

I have very little idea of Iceland, Bro, I have never encountered your culture closely.
You probably have a lot of snow and it's very cold.)))

Have you moved to Spain permanently or temporarily?


----------



## Arkos (Mar 29, 2021)

Sedan said:


> For some reason it seemed that you are from Foggy Albion))
> 
> I have very little idea of Iceland, Bro, I have never encountered your culture closely.
> You probably have a lot of snow and it's very cold.)))
> ...


Live right now, volcanic eruption.





We used to get a lot more snow, it's different now then 30 years ago... Some winters no snow and others a lot of snow. 

We won't stay here in Spain forever, we want to move to the U.s. to a state where it's 100% legal. 

But it's going to take time since we have a business here in Spain.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## VRZ711 (Mar 29, 2021)

Arkos said:


> I'm from Iceland but I live in Spain. If you have troubles getting seeds let me know, I might be able to help.


in summer  i will restock for 2021, for now i am growing autos(Mainly Gorilla Lines), 4X gorilla girl XL Sweet seeds, and 2X big banana from royal queen seeds, 

and in veg i have GlueBerry O.G. from Dutch Passion, and Royal Gorilla from Royal Queen seeds. so many gorillas  

But i am interested in Wedding Cake, MAC, Runtz, Ice cream, Grapes you know what i mean the new hyped strains. but it seems that Spanish breeders started to breed these, i can approve the grow quality after 7 weeks when i finish my current run.


----------



## VRZ711 (Mar 29, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Do I need it through the TOR?


it seems that they blocked this site but there are other seed banks. 


SUNKEN TREASURE SEEDS – SEED BANK FOR HUMANITY



Bud image i shared before. 
sunken treasure seeds, i think they do good work with mid range prices.


----------



## monstercoi (Mar 29, 2021)

I k for sure they are not!but as u were saying that electricity is a problem i thought i might help,i know how it is to be a eastern..
u are much more experienced than me,i only found it 2 years ago,works like a charm in maybe 500 km away from you )have u ever heard of Muntii Carpati?
Everything that happens unexpected are dark forces in our countries ))
Cheers!


----------



## Sedan (Mar 29, 2021)

monstercoi said:


> I k for sure they are not!


I don't know much about electrics, but I found now almost the same, read here, as for me, there is what I wanted to tell you!








Про воровство электричества. Почему трубы в ванной могут бить током


Автор: xsantosx




pikabu.ru







monstercoi said:


> Muntii Carpati?


Not only heard, but also saw once)))


No, the Carpathians are 1000 km away from me. If we are talking about the Ukrainian Carpathians.



monstercoi said:


> Everything that happens unexpected are dark forces in our countries


Yes, you are completely right, you were imbued with the spirit of the Carpathians.))) Do you know why?))) Count Dracula lived somewhere in the Carpathian mountains ... his magic enchanted the entire region of the Carpathian mountains ... Czech Republic, Slovakia, Ukraine, Hungary, Poland, Romania, Serbia and partially Austria.


----------



## Arkos (Mar 29, 2021)

.


VRZ711 said:


> in summer  i will restock for 2021, for now i am growing autos(Mainly Gorilla Lines), 4X gorilla girl XL Sweet seeds, and 2X big banana from royal queen seeds,
> 
> and in veg i have GlueBerry O.G. from Dutch Passion, and Royal Gorilla from Royal Queen seeds. so many gorillas
> 
> But i am interested in Wedding Cake, MAC, Runtz, Ice cream, Grapes you know what i mean the new hyped strains. but it seems that Spanish breeders started to breed these, i can approve the grow quality after 7 weeks when i finish my current run.


Anything gorilla is awesome  
I have a Runtz and Mac going right now from anesiaseeds.com
Only 1 week into 12/12 so time will tell.
I have grown their Super Glue and Sour Apple and those 2 were really good.

It's a Spanish breeder with ties to the U.s.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 29, 2021)

monstercoi said:


> Cheers!


This is a joke, bro, don't think I'm serious!

I was tired by the evening - I drink beer!

Na zdorov'ye!


----------



## Sedan (Mar 29, 2021)

Arkos said:


> We won't stay here in Spain forever, we want to move to the U.s. to a state where it's 100% legal.
> 
> But it's going to take time since we have a business here in Spain.


I understand that you have moved to legalization and not run away from want? What is the standard of living in Iceland? What is the average salary there? How much does it cost to rent an apartment in Reykjavik? If it's not difficult for you to answer, of course.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 29, 2021)

VRZ711 said:


> it seems that they blocked this site but there are other seed banks.
> 
> 
> SUNKEN TREASURE SEEDS – SEED BANK FOR HUMANITY
> ...


Thanks, Bro! Now I saw!


----------



## Sedan (Mar 29, 2021)

Arkos said:


> Live right now, volcanic eruption.







1998

I have long wanted to go north to Iceland,
Trample the mysterious ice mantle.
There are no big trees there, all the plants are dwarfs,
Northerners populate
Reykjavik Reykjavik Reykjavik Reykjavik .....


----------



## Arkos (Mar 29, 2021)

Sedan said:


> I understand that you have moved to legalization and not run away from want? What is the standard of living in Iceland? What is the average salary there? How much does it cost to rent an apartment in Reykjavik? If it's not difficult for you to answer, of course.


It's a bit strange here in Spain, we opened a club to have a license to grow but it's still not exactly fully legal, it's loopholes in the laws that allow the cannabis clubs to operate in Spain.

Iceland is very expensive today, food and rent is crazy these days but the standard of living is still good, we have plenty of fresh water and hot water from the ground to heat the houses. 

Electricity is not very expensive but pretty much everything else is  
It's a safe place to live with very low crime rates but the weather is not very nice, it's very windy, in Reykjavik it rains 15 days a month on average.

But for having a family and raising kids it's one of the most safe places to live.
Plus it's beautiful.


----------



## Arkos (Mar 29, 2021)

Sedan said:


> 1998
> 
> I have long wanted to go north to Iceland,
> Trample the mysterious ice mantle.
> ...


Holy shit bro that's awesome 

I have some friends coming over to help with my garden in a few minutes, I'm gonna play them this song, they are Ukranian 

Yes north of the county is stunning, very different from the south. It's where my favorite mountain is, Hlíðarfjall.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 29, 2021)

Arkos said:


> they are Ukranian


No, Bro is a Russian song. She was very popular on the radio once ... hear her everywhere when move around the city ...

We'll talk about the rest tomorrow.))) I still have questions for you.))


----------



## Arkos (Mar 29, 2021)

Sedan said:


> No, Bro is a Russian song. She was very popular on the radio once ... hear her everywhere when move around the city ...


Yes our friend told us, she is translating for us, "I can't wait to fly to Reykjavik" 

The best people me and my wife have met here in Spain, Ukranian


----------



## Sedan (Mar 30, 2021)

Arkos said:


> It's a bit strange here in Spain, we opened a club to have a license to grow but it's still not exactly fully legal, it's loopholes in the laws that allow the cannabis clubs to operate in Spain.


I have a friend who lives in Spain, yes, he also says that it is very difficult there in fact, although legalization, there are a lot of pitfalls in the law about this.
You need a lot of money, and it's better to be a native. It's the same in the USA! But if you have a lot of money, then this is not a problem in any country.))))



Arkos said:


> Iceland is very expensive today, food and rent is crazy these days but the standard of living is still good, we have plenty of fresh water and hot water from the ground to heat the houses.


Yes, that's why I asked, because .. in neighboring Ireland the prices for food and rent are also exorbitant, if I'm not mistaken, then higher than in the UK. The reason for that was always incomprehensible to me.

Hot water from the ground - you mean geysers?
Do you show seismic activity?



Arkos said:


> It's a safe place to live with very low crime rates
> 
> But for having a family and raising kids it's one of the most safe places to live.
> Plus it's beautiful.


This is the reason why I do not know anything, and practically have not heard anything about Iceland.))) Because in this country nothing happens that would interest the press ... except natural disasters. Therefore, I associate Iceland exclusively with the cold.))) No, I forgot .. even the Vikings .. but it was a long time ago! But in any case, it remained in the genes, because northern people are famous for their gloomy character. If the term "Nordic", in relation to the character of a person, is familiar to you, then you understand what I mean.

Ireland is another matter, I know much more about this country, there is a civil war, and a confrontation with England, the IRA .. I remember at a time that almost every day on the news (during the Soviet era), they showed what horrors sometimes take place in Ireland ...



Arkos said:


> Yes north of the county is stunning, very different from the south. It's where my favorite mountain is, Hlíðarfjall.


Yes, your nature is wonderful! Something similar can be seen in Siberia, but there are wild places, and you live in this beauty in a civilized way!



Arkos said:


> I'm gonna play them this song, they are Ukranian


Say hello to them from Kharkov.



Arkos said:


> The best people me and my wife have met here in Spain, Ukranian


))) My son studies on the border with Spain, before the virus went to Madrid for the weekend with a girl to relax. As the Russians say, the world is small!


----------



## Arkos (Mar 30, 2021)

Sedan said:


> I have a friend who lives in Spain, yes, he also says that it is very difficult there in fact, although legalization, there are a lot of pitfalls in the law about this.
> You need a lot of money, and it's better to be a native. It's the same in the USA! But if you have a lot of money, then this is not a problem in any country.))))


Yes it is very strange in Spain, the cannabis laws are not very clear and sometimes lawyers will tell you two different things.
So you are never sure what is ok and what is not.



Sedan said:


> Yes, that's why I asked, because .. in neighboring Ireland the prices for food and rent are also exorbitant, if I'm not mistaken, then higher than in the UK. The reason for that was always incomprehensible to me.
> 
> Hot water from the ground - you mean geysers?
> Do you show seismic activity?


The cost of living in Reykjavik is a little bit higher than in Dublin and is really onpar with New York. Imagine that city of 8 million vs 122 thousand and you pay about the same.

We have geysers yes, hot ground water that has been heated by magma close to the surface is used to warm up our houses.

Lot's of earthquakes indeed but thankfully almost always under 6 Richter scale. Before this volcanic eruption that's going on now back home they had 50.000 earthquakes.



Sedan said:


> This is the reason why I do not know anything, and practically have not heard anything about Iceland.))) Because in this country nothing happens that would interest the press ... except natural disasters. Therefore, I associate Iceland exclusively with the cold.))) No, I forgot .. even the Vikings .. but it was a long time ago! But in any case, it remained in the genes, because northern people are famous for their gloomy character. If the term "Nordic", in relation to the character of a person, is familiar to you, then you understand what I mean.
> 
> Ireland is another matter, I know much more about this country, there is a civil war, and a confrontation with England, the IRA .. I remember at a time that almost every day on the news (during the Soviet era), they showed what horrors sometimes take place in Ireland ...


Hahaha you put it perfectly, where nothing ever happens 

Gloomy you are right again, we Icelanders are world champions at eating anti depressants  We use a lot more of those pills than other Scandinavian countries.
But in general we Icelanders are fun and want to have a nice time, in essence we are island people.



Sedan said:


> Yes, your nature is wonderful! Something similar can be seen in Siberia, but there are wild places, and you live in this beauty in a civilized way!


Thank you, you do have some stunning places in your big country as well bro, huge beautiful forrest's full of wild animals.
But I must learn more about your country and your people, they've been so good to us here.



Sedan said:


> Say hello to them from Kharkov.


Thank you, I will send them your regard 



Sedan said:


> My son studies on the border with Spain, before the virus went to Madrid for the weekend with a girl to relax. As the Russians say, the world is small!


Nice! If he's in France that's great, good schools and even better food, I hope your son does well in his studies.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Bro, you showed up just in time. I want to share with you one interesting fact:
> 
> Recently I was looking through historical documents of the 20s of the 20th century, and came across a very interesting story. In the 1920s, an unprecedented special operation of the Soviet counterintelligence was carried out. This operation was included in the textbooks. In the course of this operation, British intelligence was disgraced. Because they were deceived like a child. One of the key figures was the English intelligence officer Sidney Reilly
> 
> ...


This is something I've known for a long time, tovarish


----------



## Sedan (Mar 31, 2021)

Arkos said:


> Yes it is very strange in Spain, the cannabis laws are not very clear and sometimes lawyers will tell you two different things.
> So you are never sure what is ok and what is not.


I've also heard this applies to home growers as well. That even if you grow multiple plants, there can be problems.


Arkos said:


> The cost of living in Reykjavik is a little bit higher than in Dublin and is really onpar with New York. Imagine that city of 8 million vs 122 thousand and you pay about the same.


The cost of renting a home is usually tied to the standard of living. But I heard that in Ireland the average monthly salary is about $ 2,000, which is probably lower than in New York. I know that in the United States, ordinary people who rent housing, and there are a lot of them, pay most of their salaries for housing; it is difficult to pay for housing. I wonder how things are in Iceland. People probably also complain. or how they manage to get out of the situation with such a low salary?

About 30,000,000 people live in Moscow, together with micrants. Apartment rentals are the same as in New York too. Of ordinary people who are forced to rent housing, they have to live in very poor conditions ... Yes, electricity and so on, it is also cheap in Moscow .. somewhere two times lower than in Ukraine.



Arkos said:


> Lot's of earthquakes indeed but thankfully almost always under 6 Richter scale. Before this volcanic eruption that's going on now back home they had 50.000 earthquakes.


Yes - you have really harsh conditions. No such seismic activity is observed in Siberia.



Arkos said:


> we Icelanders are world champions at eating anti depressants


Bro is all out of boredom, I understand you! But you have no idea ... how I missed the calmness. As the Russians say, we can only dream of peace!))

And we are Russian world champions in the use of vodka!))))



Arkos said:


> you do have some stunning places in your big country as well bro, huge beautiful forrest's full of wild animals.


This was my country when I was in the USSR))) Now this is not my country, Bro. And no matter how paradoxical it sounds, we are now forced to believe that Russia is our enemy! It's sad!

I really miss the days when we were brothers!



Arkos said:


> But I must learn more about your country and your people


As Winston Churchill said - Russia as "a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma.")))

It's not easy, Bro, to learn Russian .. just like learning Russian, it's very difficult.)))



Arkos said:


> Nice! If he's in France that's great


Portugal.

France is almost like Reykjavik)))) In Portugal, rental housing is the same as in Ukraine and food prices are the same .. I would need to sell my soul to the devil in order to send my son to France to study.))) We can afford it far few!



ttystikk said:


> This is something I've known for a long time, tovarish


Yes you are right! I have already said that there was no reliable information before. All this was conveyed in an artistic style. Movies, fiction, etc. There, everything was brought up so sweetly and smoothly that it was simply impossible to believe in such a thing .. But this is like what we were told that Lenin was a god and all his deeds were almost sacred.))) Well, how can I believe this? )) My ancestors lived at that time on collective farms and I knew perfectly well from their stories what actually happened in those days .. bloody mess! 20s - it was darkness and utter chaos! Therefore, it was very difficult to distinguish between truth and fiction in Soviet propaganda. Also here: the story with that British agent looked very fabulous, then I did not believe it and took it for propaganda! After they began to declassify the materials and publish them, then it turned out that it was all in fact .. without exaggeration! I was very surprised!)) I wanted to know if you knew about this!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2021)

I don't know the details of his story, only that Ian Fleming used him as a model. I Ihink today's James Bond would be very busy.

i was thinking about how you said Ukrainians are forced to believe Russia is your enemy these days. Politicians say many things, most of which are lies. There are too many Russians in Ukraine for you to be enemies forever. Outsiders, like Americans, want you to be enemies. They ignore the truth only because it to their advantage.


----------



## Sedan (Mar 31, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> I don't know the details of his story, only that Ian Fleming used him as a model.


yes, of course, Bro, I read Fleming with rapture once)) Perhaps I knew that the prototype was someone Sidney Riley, an English super agent. But for me it was a surprise that this is not really Riley, but Sigmund Markovich Rosenblum, a native of the city of Odessa (Ukraine).



ttystikk said:


> I Ihink today's James Bond would be very busy.


yes, now old James will have to stretch his aching joints.))) It's time for a new round of the Cold War. But times have changed. If then the United States dominated the Cold War, and the USSR was catching up, now the opposite is true. I'm just amazed at how much the power of Russia has grown in recent years - it's incredible.



ttystikk said:


> i was thinking about how you said Ukrainians are forced to believe Russia is your enemy these days. Politicians say many things, most of which are lies. There are too many Russians in Ukraine for you to be enemies forever. Outsiders, like Americans, want you to be enemies. They ignore the truth only because it to their advantage.


Several years ago you asked me a question: What, in my opinion, is the way out of the crisis for Ukraine? I answered you: Make peace with Russia! There is no other way out! Everyone understands this, even the government. But the puppet government is forced to do exactly the opposite! Ukrainian military equipment is being pulled up to the border, now the conflict is escalating again!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 1, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/hunter-biden-book/2021/03/31/362b9748-9271-11eb-a74e-1f4cf89fd948_story.html


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 1, 2021)

Sedan said:


> yes, of course, Bro, I read Fleming with rapture once)) Perhaps I knew that the prototype was someone Sidney Riley, an English super agent. But for me it was a surprise that this is not really Riley, but Sigmund Markovich Rosenblum, a native of the city of Odessa (Ukraine).
> 
> 
> yes, now old James will have to stretch his aching joints.))) It's time for a new round of the Cold War. But times have changed. If then the United States dominated the Cold War, and the USSR was catching up, now the opposite is true. I'm just amazed at how much the power of Russia has grown in recent years - it's incredible.
> ...


No no no Russia is not equivalent to the United States, no matter how much the politicians on both sides would like to make it so.

The economy of California alone is bigger than all of Russia.


Sedan said:


> View attachment 4867993
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/hunter-biden-book/2021/03/31/362b9748-9271-11eb-a74e-1f4cf89fd948_story.html


Americans are hopelessly corrupt, it seems. This is what the end of an empire looks like.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 1, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> No no no Russia is not equivalent to the United States, no matter how much the politicians on both sides would like to make it so.
> 
> The economy of California alone is bigger than all of Russia.


I believe that you are talking about the military budget now.))) Yes, in the United States the military budget per year is 700 billion, and in Russia it is 70 billion dollars.

But that doesn't say anything at all. I remember very well what the Soviet press wrote during the first cold war! Everyone was horrified just by how the US was building up arms! This is what was promoted then! It was clearly evident that we were catching up .. and we could not catch up! What is being written in the Russian press now? They relish Biden's fall on the gangplank and his dementia - made a clown of him. In the days of Reagan, this was not ... whatever it was, but he was treated with respect, as a worthy enemy! Biden is now being laughed at in Russia! The fact that he quarreled with China is another very big mistake of his! China and Russia are close and ready to cooperate! For .. literally: To comply with international law! In order not to infringe upon those who do not like the United States, but there was equality! What is it fraught with? You will see.

What did you say about California there?)))

I once said that China will take the lead .. it turns out that China is not enough for the United States .. even for California.)) But the tandem of Russia and China will make the whole world tense up! This is already annoying!

Bro, is Biden really stupid or is it just me?



ttystikk said:


> Americans are hopelessly corrupt, it seems. This is what the end of an empire looks like.


Bro .. come on ... it was all the way! There was Kennedy in the 20th century, there was Roosevelt, I deeply respect them .. I don't know your other presidents! Pure militarism! There is too much lust for profit in your state ... and they understood it perfectly, that you can only sell weapons in war! This is US policy! Aggressive wars under the guise of democracy, tens of millions of innocent lives perish from these warriors! Women and children! This is not a war on the territory of the state, like Chechnya, no, this is an aggressive war!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 1, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Ihink today's James Bond would be very busy.











Италия высылает двух россиян на фоне скандала о шпионаже – DW – 31.03.2021


Российской стороне выражен решительный протест, сообщил глава МИД Италии Луиджи ди Майо. Россия сожалеет в связи с высылкой ее дипломатов и рассматривает ответные меры.




www.dw.com


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 1, 2021)

What I'm saying is that the economy of the State of California alone is much larger than the economy of Russia. It's not even close.

The simple fact is that the United States uses Russia to bully and frighten its own citizens into tolerating a ridiculously large military budget, one that cannot be justified by any means other than outrageous lies.

Of course Russia must defend itself politically and militarily; the United States has wrecked the country and installed its own hand-picked leaders in the Russia in the not so distant past. That's how Boris Yeltsin the drunk came to power.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 1, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> That's how Boris Yeltsin the drunk came to power.


)) Bro, do not forget that Yeltsin is crazy, this is not Putin, a KGB officer. You can't buy it so easily for the Nobel Prize.))) He claims the laurels of Peter the Great.))) He is a tsar, like Alexander 1 in 1812.

What budget did France have then, and what did Russia have? Half the world worked for Hitler, including Henry Ford and the Rothschilds, also compare the equipment and weapons of the Red Army and the German Army .. Military equipment was created by Ferdinand Porsche, BMW, Siemens, General Electrics (USA) !!!!, Skoda, Citroen, etc. ...

And the Russian brand is balalaika and vodka)))

How much do you think the Gagarin rocket cost, and how much did the American rocket cost?))) Better not to find out, you will be very surprised!))) Probably because the Gagarin rocket had a pedal drive, like a bicycle))

Bro, I'm serious about it now: it doesn't matter how much money is there. A Russian person mostly depends on his mood.


As the Russians say .. I don’t know how to translate exactly ..

"If we have to, we will drink and have fun, but if death comes, then we will die!" it is a folk song.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 1, 2021)

Sedan said:


> )) Bro, do not forget that Yeltsin is crazy, this is not Putin, a KGB officer. You can't buy it so easily for the Nobel Prize.))) He claims the laurels of Peter the Great.))) He is a tsar, like Alexander 1 in 1812.
> 
> What budget did France have then, and what did Russia have? Half the world worked for Hitler, including Henry Ford and the Rothschilds, also compare the equipment and weapons of the Red Army and the German Army .. Military equipment was created by Ferdinand Porsche, BMW, Siemens, General Electrics (USA) !!!!, Skoda, Citroen, etc. ...
> 
> ...


It is the Americans who are afraid. Just look at what they do.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Sedan (Apr 2, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> It is the Americans who are afraid. Just look at what they do.


The big problem for the United States right now is China. China can stifle the United States economically and rob the United States of world economic dominance. Yes, this is very worrisome for the US government. Negotiations are now underway between Possia and China on the transfer of the currency of mutual settlements from the dollar to another. This proposal was made by Russia. Thus, they want to weaken and depreciate the dollar, because China is the main economic partner not only for Russia, but also for most European states ...

Stalingrad is a thing of the past, Bro, I fantasized!))


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 2, 2021)

Sedan said:


> The big problem for the United States right now is China. China can stifle the United States economically and rob the United States of world economic dominance. Yes, this is very worrisome for the US government. Negotiations are now underway between Possia and China on the transfer of the currency of mutual settlements from the dollar to another. This proposal was made by Russia. Thus, they want to weaken and depreciate the dollar, because China is the main economic partner not only for Russia, but also for most European states ...
> 
> Stalingrad is a thing of the past, Bro, I fantasized!))


All of this is only a matter of time. It has been accelerated because the United States has pushed others too hard and overplayed its power.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 3, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> All of this is only a matter of time.


Biden overestimated his strength, made a number of serious mistakes, which speaks of his inability to make decisions at such a level! The whole world is now looking at him, but sees a sick and weak person, weak not only physically, but also mentally. When he ... again climbed the ladder and ... stumbled again, I caught myself thinking that I felt sorry for him! Why does he do this if he cannot do it .. he also took the bag ... He wanted to prove that it was an accident, but it turned out that it was not! What is shameful that at 79 years of age the joints are sore and the legs are weak .. Or if he became president, he immediately became 50 years younger?))) Roosevelt did not need legs to rule the country in the most critical times!

But now, it seems to me, he realized his mistakes ... and backs up .. but it's probably too late!

A few months ago, Ukraine demonstratively began to pull troops to the border of the Donetsk region, and also conduct destructive military exercises there. Official statements of the authorities began to appear in the press that Ukraine was preparing to reclaim the lost territories .. It was very impudent at that time! Russia, in response, began to pull troops, but not on the border with the Donetsk region, but on the border with Ukraine itself. We started talking about the war!

Yesterday Biden made an official phone call to the President of Ukraine. Already today, statements by the Ukrainian government have appeared in the press that they are going to withdraw the troops and try to resolve the conflict peacefully.

Yes, Biden realized he was wrong, but it might be too late!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 3, 2021)

To make the bitter pill a little sweeter, a couple of works by my students


----------



## Sedan (Apr 5, 2021)

*6 weeks of flowering










*


----------



## Sedan (Apr 5, 2021)

Finally we heard in Europe !!! What are these bastards, followers of the Maidan doing here!









Anatoly Scharij: Ukrainische Rechtsradikale fordern in Spanien seinen Tod


Der ukrainische Blogger Anatoly Scharij attackiert aus dem spanischen Exil die Regierung in Kiew. Nun kam er dort wegen Landesverrat auf die Fahndungsliste.




www.berliner-zeitung.de


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 5, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Finally we heard in Europe !!! What are these bastards, followers of the Maidan doing here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone loves to meddle in your country, my friend. It must be all the pretty women.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 6, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Everyone loves to meddle in your country, my friend.


This is just sad .. Because I no longer understand where my country is, no matter how ridiculous it sounds! 



ttystikk said:


> It must be all the pretty women.


Women do not always bring peace to the house, especially beautiful ones.))) Better let Stalin come))), just not such a terrible Stalin .. modern, in an iridescent suit from Versace on a Rolls Royce.)))

Bro, I also heard that your old heroes are being branded. Schools are renamed ... Although portraits on banknotes are changed. For the fact that there was someone humiliating, killing and torturing someone. It turns out that you also had "Stalins" in power.))))) Somehow, the Americans realized this belatedly. Can't you find it?

The nature of a person is formed by the environment! If a person lives in a wolf pack, then he turns into a wolf or dies! It's very simple: all the greatest in the world was built on the bones of people!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2021)

Sedan said:


> This is just sad .. Because I no longer understand where my country is, no matter how ridiculous it sounds!
> 
> 
> Women do not always bring peace to the house, especially beautiful ones.))) Better let Stalin come))), just not such a terrible Stalin .. modern, in an iridescent suit from Versace on a Rolls Royce.)))
> ...


Americans are what happens when people believe their own propaganda.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 7, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Americans are what happens when people believe their own propaganda.


Propaganda propaganda strife. There is propaganda that calls on the people to work for the good of the country, not sparing themselves and their strengths, but there is a prapoganda that inspires people with predatory imperial habits. This is no different from the propaganda of Goebbels, when only their own nation was considered the highest, and everyone else was secondary. Also here, they do not care who to bomb and how many civilians will die, because those whom they bomb are untermensch.

But the cause of the misfortune of the American people lies in a completely different plane. It seems to the people of America that the state cares about him, but this is not at all the case! The American government is capitalizing on your suffering!

I know one simple remedy to heal American society in just 100 years. Get cocaine, guns and pornography off the streets. This means that the CIA stops supplying the USA with selected Colombian cocaine, that the arms companies owned by the government stop selling weapons to everyone! This is for the perverted drug addicts from Hollywood to stop killing the last remnants of human morality ... honor, dignity and conscience ...

And now, yes, you are right ... American democracy ... I will try to paraphrase the expression from the 10th satire of the ancient Roman satirist Juvenal, which he used to describe the contemporary aspirations of the Roman people.

............ "Meal'n'Real" ... and now it's "cocaine and porn"


----------



## Sedan (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Sedan (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Sedan (Apr 8, 2021)

This is OSRAM


----------



## Sedan (Apr 12, 2021)

*7 weeks of flowering








*


----------



## Sedan (Apr 19, 2021)

*8 weeks of flowering*


----------



## El Verdugo (Apr 20, 2021)

I enjoy watching your work Sedan! Beautiful!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 22, 2021)

El Verdugo said:


> I enjoy watching your work Sedan! Beautiful!


Thank you, Bro, for the kind words!


----------



## Sedan (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Serrated_life (Apr 22, 2021)

What is your total grow time to get these huge plants? Like how many weeks from seed/rooted clone to harvest?

On politics. Let the fools have their pissing contest. They are tiny like you and me. The universe is a thousands of millions of years old and several billion light years big. Anybody who thinks they are powerful deserves the consequences of their egocentric illusion.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 22, 2021)

Serrated_life said:


> What is your total grow time to get these huge plants? Like how many weeks from seed/rooted clone to harvest?


Vega is long, because the height is 1.80 m. You yourself understand that it is not quick to grow a plant two meters high. But this is compensated by the quality and size of the crop, because the plant develops in mathematical progression. You yourself can imagine how much a young plant gains weight in a month, and how much a large plant. Also, a long vega increases the effect, reveals the full potential of the plant. It is also easier than doing two cycles and two blooms. To shorten the time, I prepare the plants in another box while these are blooming.

I love long vega.)))



Serrated_life said:


> On politics. Let the fools have their pissing contest. They are tiny like you and me. The universe is a thousands of millions of years old and several billion light years big. Anybody who thinks they are powerful deserves the consequences of their egocentric illusion.


A philosophical mindset is guessed in you. This is metaphysics in its purest form.))


----------



## Green_tourist (Apr 25, 2021)

I had to register myself here just to tell you these are beautiful plants and grow style. Will check out more


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Apr 25, 2021)

keep on keeping on sedan looking great!


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Apr 25, 2021)

Sedan said:


> *6 weeks of flowering
> 
> View attachment 4871325
> View attachment 4871326
> ...


When you complete a grow, to what extent do you like to trim your flowers? 

Do you like to trim wet or dry?

Do you ever process any into hash or is it all consumed as flower?


----------



## Sedan (Apr 26, 2021)

Thank you, guys!


ElGrandeMongo said:


> Do you like to trim wet or dry?


My manicure is divided into two stages, as well as the drying itself.

First stage of circumcision: rough.

First, I cut the plant whole. I divide into large branches. Then I cut off the leaves from these branches. Then I hang the branches upside down.

After that, I go up every day and feel the buds with my hand. But I'm not feeling the big buds and branches, but the smallest ones - they dry faster. I do not wait for the branch to start crunching - until this moment, small buds can dry out. I feel the bud itself. As soon as the surface of the bud begins to crunch, the second stage begins.

Fine cleaning. I remove the branches and use my hands to disassemble each cone so that there are no branches and remnants of leaves in it. The buds are not completely dry yet.

The second drying phase begins:

As I said, the buds are not completely dry, only from above, when you feel them, they crunch. I pack the under-dried, crispy buds tightly in a glass jar so that there is as little air in the jar as possible and close the lid tightly.

The next day, I take the jar out of the fridge and take out the buds. Yesterday they were crunchy on top, but today they no longer crunch, they all look like plasticine. I put the buds on the newspaper and leave them for half an hour. + I come, feel it with my hands and feel that the buds are no longer the same as plasticine, they start crunching again. I send them back to the jar and put them in the refrigerator.

I carry out this procedure every day, until, when I once again take out a jar with buds, I run my finger along the inside of the jar, and there is no trace left in this place ... it means that the moisture has already evaporated. If there is moisture in a closed jar, then there will certainly be perspiration on the wall inside.

After I am convinced that there is no perspiration, I ... once again put the buds on the newspaper to completely eliminate moisture, and after that I also put the buds in the jar, close the lid, and send them to the refrigerator, but already on the spill, on conservation)), do not open the can anymore after that.

The second stage of drying takes up to five days. Drying is slightly shorter under normal conditions.

Further, I try to keep it in the refrigerator for at least two weeks on curing. After two weeks, the buds change smell and taste, become more gloomy.))) This is when you smoke you understand.)))

I advise everyone to cure buds for at least two weeks before smoking.


----------



## Sedan (Apr 26, 2021)

*9 weeks of flowering






*


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2021)

Looking good as usual, tovarish!


----------



## Sedan (May 1, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Looking good as usual, tovarish!


Hi Bro!

I want to share with you another case, confirmed by the fact that this world is multifaceted)))

You probably know the German band Ramstein ..

I recently saw and became numb)))

I have always been sure that Ramstein in his work will reflect the dark side of the world and life ...

This is how he sees the dark side of life in a German way.






And how does the dark side of life look in Russian)))






(This song was very popular with soldiers during World War II. It sings that "the beloved city can sleep peacefully because we will protect it."


I'm actually joking, but Ramstein himself expressed a desire to create a soundtrack for a new Russian feature film and contacted the director of the film himself. You probably remember this director. He was the director of the film









Wanted (2008 film) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





It came to my mind when you said " tovarish "

The song starts like this ...


----------



## Sedan (May 1, 2021)

Well, in fact, if I could, then I would advise Ramstein not to abuse the dosage of "drugs", he is no longer young.)))


----------



## Sedan (May 4, 2021)

*10 weeks of flowering








*


----------



## Sedan (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Sedan (May 5, 2021)

Р


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2021)

Sedan said:


>


You stole my name for the style! Lol

I consider that high praise!


----------



## Sedan (May 7, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> You stole my name for the style! Lol


))) 
*Hide a girl behind the high fence*
Wind moves with the light step
in the open country.
Hide freedom behind the bars of a prizon,
I will steal it with the bars too!
Hide freedom behind the bars of a prizon
I will steal it with the bars too!

Moon appeared in the sky
and hid behind the coulds again.
Hide the black horse behind the five locks -
I will steal it with all the locks!
Hide the black horse behind the five locks -
I will steal it with all the locks!

Instrumental break.

*I knew god and devil
I was a devil and I was a god.*
Hide a girl behind the high fence -
I will steal her with the fence!
Hide a girl behind the high fence -
I will steal her with the fence!

Instrumental break.

Hide a girl behind the high fence -
I will steal her with the fence!
Hide a girl behind the high fence -
I will steal her with the fence!

Hide a girl behind the high fence -
I will steal her with... the fence!

Instrumental break.
https://lyricstranslate.com


----------



## Sedan (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Sedan (May 22, 2021)

*New Beginning - New Hopes.*

*Already on the trodden path, but adding momentum ...

The fishing rods have moved to a permanent place of residence.

After a while, there will be a final transplant and training for filling the trellis will begin.*

**


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (May 22, 2021)

Hi, very interesting setup. How many watts of LED's is that? Does it work as well as HPS?


----------



## Sedan (May 24, 2021)

Thanks, Bro!


MedicinalMyA$$ said:


> How many watts of LED's is that? Does it work as well as HPS?


Now there is 300 Watt OSRAM, when the plants grow, I will add more light.

On HPS, the buds are slightly larger, but HPS creates a lot of unnecessary light, which has a bad effect on the microclimate in a compressed space. HPS is more suitable for greenhouses or large, spacious rooms. Healthy plants can be grown there. In small boxes, HPS lamps spoil the air, causing problems with photosynthesis. Plants are also more susceptible to disease in such harsh conditions. Even if the HPS is cooled to the desired temperature, it will not change anything. HPS needs space ...


----------



## Lockedin (May 25, 2021)

Hi Sedan,

I have been following your grow for a while now - Really nice! Very well thought out!


----------



## Sedan (May 30, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Hi Sedan,
> 
> I have been following your grow for a while now - Really nice! Very well thought out!


Thanks bro !!! I will try to do better !!


----------



## Sedan (May 31, 2021)

*A week passed, the plants adapted, and active growth began.*
*
so far, no changes have been made. After transplantation, I never fed only water.

I do not measure the indicators, so far it is useless ...


*
* to be continued.....*


----------



## Sedan (Jun 2, 2021)

Schwarzenegger shared his memories of weightlifter Vlasov | Top news today in Russia


American actor Arnold Schwarzenegger honored the memory of his idol, the legendary Soviet weightlifter Yuri Vlasov. He wrote the corresponding text on his Twitter. Yuri Vlasov passed away on February 13 at the age of 85. It was reported that his death was sudden and unexpected for family...




chernayakobra.ru


----------



## Sedan (Jun 3, 2021)

My body is weak
[Verse 1: MiyaGi]
It's like I punished myself with this misunderstanding, yeah
I stupidly stopped to trust myself and complained tirelessly about people
The caravan thundered, and the villain amused himself with the fables about water
But those were mirages, you are my penance, find me soon
I roamed the right deserts, but the sand swallowed traces
And you don't have to be a prophet here to understand the heap of trouble
I dragged these bullets myself, with thoughts-shots of fate
They killed this God in me, who was essentially a Guide

[Chorus: MiyaGi]
My body is weak, (body)doesn't pity of a pain, "you", a body, is weak
Don't touch my unripe soul with dirty fingers
A body is weak
Here, ill-wishers sharpened the ax
From sadness with every beat of a pulse
I will cut those days that the villain fate provided, just to one day.

[Verse 2: Andy Panda]
My mood is low-fi, a body is weak, like a track, thy1
I got at, these feelings let me down, I memorized, till we die
A body is weak, I'm not having fun, a body is weak
Well, smile to remember the life, breathe in deeply
- and get out
I know that people carry sad destinies in their bodies
I'm kind of the same too, like a "ronin"2at a crossroads
Where will my case take? And who's that lucky one, wait
There is a joy in the reflection, just don't bother

[Chorus: MiyaGi]
A body is weak, doesn't pity of a pain, "you" body, is weak
Don't touch my unripe soul with dirty fingers
A body is weak
Here, ill-wishers sharpened the ax
From sadness with every beat of a pulse
I will cut those days that the villain fate provided, just to one day.
A body is weak, doesn't pity of a pain, "you" body, is weak
Don't touch my unripe soul with dirty fingers
A body is weak
Here, ill-wishers sharpened the ax
From sadness with every beat of a pulse
I will cut those days that the villain fate provided, just to one day.

[Outro]
My body is weak
My body is weak
My body is weak
My body is weak





Miyagi & Andy Panda (Endspiel) - Текст песни Minor + перевод на Английский


Перевод текста песни 'Minor' исполнителя Miyagi & Andy Panda (En




lyricstranslate.com


----------



## Sedan (Jun 3, 2021)

*VERBA VOLANT, SCRIPTA MANENT.





*


----------



## Sedan (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Sedan (Jun 14, 2021)

*As I promised earlier, now I will show how I, extremely dissatisfied with the results with the horizontal growing method, decided to remake the Mars Hydro tent, as well as the drainage system and SCROG for the vertical growing method. It's actually not difficult: it took me about 15 minutes, given the foundation.*
*






















There will be eight full-fledged plants here, I plan to get 600-800 grams. Full, uniform buds. The capacity of the basket is 120 liters.




 

The lamp is still hanging high and at half power (150 watts), I still need fishing rods.



Well, the usual fan that sucks air from below and blows vertically upwards.

*

*To be continued...*


----------



## Sedan (Jun 14, 2021)

*Well, here everything is knurled.*
*
But this time, I stuffed 8 fems into the installation and four autos in the opening ...

full minced meat, as they say,))

how tired I was)) ... 200 liters with my hands ...
*

*
Styrofoam wife broke
*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*
for fishing rods so far Maps Hydro has been used, but this is not for long.
*


*  to be continued.....*


----------



## Sedan (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Sedan (Jun 16, 2021)

Guys, I want to go back a little .. at the time when I was banned in the political thread .. there I compared Biden with Trump ... I said that they are the same.

I'm confessing now that I was probably wrong! I admit it publicly!

But the arguments that were then presented to me - I do not admit - this is complete nonsense!

I'm talking about what Biden is doing as president now ..

The last meeting between Trump and Putin ended in nothing!

Guys, I don't care if Biden is scared of China or something else, but it seems to me that a renaissance is coming!

As Putin said .. and these are words from a Soviet cartoon, one of the famous characters ... like your Batman: Guys, let's live together!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 17, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Guys, I want to go back a little .. at the time when I was banned in the political thread .. there I compared Biden with Trump ... I said that they are the same.
> 
> I'm confessing now that I was probably wrong! I admit it publicly!
> 
> ...


I didn't get banned from politics but there isn't anyone there worth discussing these issues with anyway.

While Biden and Trump are different, they are only different kinds of callous tyrants who care nothing for the needs of ordinary citizens, whether they are Americans or any other citizens on the planet. They make different noises; the results are the same.

This article sums up how I think about American media and their ridiculously amateurish propaganda;









America's Soup-Brained President Says The US Never Interferes In Other Countries' Elections


Listen to a reading of this article: During an astonishingly sycophantic press conference after the Geneva summit with Vladimir Putin, President Biden posited an entirely hypothetical scenario about what the world would think of the United States if it were interfering in foreign elections and...




caitlinjohnstone.substack.com





I take great exception to the title; at least soup is useful!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 18, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> I didn't get banned from politics but there isn't anyone there worth discussing these issues with anyway.



I have no rights to answer.))) I have no rights to rights.))))) I have no privileges))) I'm just a lower class, Bro.))) 


You won't believe it, that's for sure, but it's true.))) Do you know the reason why I was banned from a political topic? I did not like the fact that they called Putin a murderer, and Biden was called an angel.))) It just pissed me off. And pay attention to how zombified they are with propaganda. It was as if someone was hypnotized and whispered in the ear: Putin is a killer, Putin, a killer, Putin is a killer ......... Everyone was hypnotized, including Biden.))) This is when then someone says the word "Putin" to you, then you do not hesitate to answer "killer". When I heard this from Biden's mouth ... I was immediately puzzled ... I remembered the political thread ...


More, more, Bro! At first, they thought that I was defending Trump.)))) Because Trump is a communist and Putin's accomplice.))) Then I told them the tale that telephone conversations between Biden had long been published in Ukraine, when he was not yet president , and Poroshenko, where they discuss how much to raise gas tariffs for the population of Ukraine - this was at a time when his son, a drug addict, served as CEO of the largest Ukrainian energy company. These records are still in the public domain, you can see it now ...


No, they didn't believe me of course .. those guys said that I betrayed my Motherland (Ukraine), like Snowden .....




ttystikk said:


> While Biden and Trump are different, they are only different kinds of callous tyrants who care nothing for the needs of ordinary citizens, whether they are Americans or any other citizens on the planet. They make different noises; the results are the same.


Never before has the United States been in such a stalemate in international relations since the Cuban missile crisis. I do not know how she will get out of this situation now.

For the most part, what I said above was ironic.

Well, to be honest, I don't know what's going on at all. Biden is either very smart or a complete jerk. If he had not called Putin a murderer, then there would have been no summit and there would not have been such heightened attention to this meeting. He had met Putin before, and had to understand the level of this person in order to challenge him or not. This suggests that he is out of touch with reality ...



ttystikk said:


> I take great exception to the title; at least soup is useful!


"Let’s get this straight: How would it be if the United States were viewed by the rest of the world as interfering with the elections directly of other countries, and everybody knew it? What would it be like if we engaged in activities that he is engaged in? It diminishes the standing of a country that is desperately trying to make sure it maintains its standing as a major world power."


You probably watched Putin's press conference after the meeting, where he answered a question from a nine-year-old girl, the daughter of a journalist.

So this is also Biden tells the children a fairy tale before going to bed.)))))

But I liked Putin's tale more.))))

PS and you probably noticed that Russian journalists were not allowed to Biden's press conference!))) Moreover, he had in his hands a list of journalists who asked questions, as well as the questions themselves. He also had a large screen (electronic prompter) in front of his eyes - he just read the answers to questions ...

Most of the questions asked to Putin were asked by American journalists ...


----------



## Sedan (Jun 18, 2021)

Another joke: I watched the CNN news, as well as the news of the Russia 1 TV channel.

There was an analyst at the level of psychology. CNN analyzed the moment of the handshake of the first, that Biden boldly looked into Putin's eyes and smiled, and Putin averted his eyes. They concluded that Putin was scared.

On channel Russia 1, they analyzed the moment when they were both sitting in armchairs. Here they concluded that Biden is tense because he sits compressed, and Putin is relaxed and open because he sits with his legs apart ...

It's funny to watch this.))


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 18, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Another joke: I watched the CNN news, as well as the news of the Russia 1 TV channel.
> 
> There was an analyst at the level of psychology. CNN analyzed the moment of the handshake of the first, that Biden boldly looked into Putin's eyes and smiled, and Putin averted his eyes. They concluded that Putin was scared.
> 
> ...


The propaganda flows to smear and obscure everything, just like bullshit.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 18, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> The propaganda flows to smear and obscure everything, just like bullshit.


And as usual, Ukraine suffered the most from the meeting between Putin and Biden ...

This is the lifting of the Nord Stream sanctions, this is the refusal to join NATO .. More precisely: dreams of dreams of joining NATO, no agreements on Donbas and Crimea.

The Ukrainian government is hinting that the United States has betrayed Ukraine.)) Zelensky is probably already chewing his tie))

Poor people of Ukraine, they were cruelly deceived and, in addition, robbed!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 18, 2021)

Sedan said:


> And as usual, Ukraine suffered the most from the meeting between Putin and Biden ...
> 
> This is the lifting of the Nord Stream sanctions, this is the refusal to join NATO .. More precisely: dreams of dreams of joining NATO, no agreements on Donbas and Crimea.
> 
> ...


America does not care to make friends, only subjects. Ukraine should pay careful attention to its recent history with the US and choose its alliances carefully.

Russia needs the Ukraine, America does not. The Ukraine needs partners it can trust.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 18, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> America does not care to make friends, only subjects.









ttystikk said:


> Russia needs the Ukraine, America does not.


America needs Russia))) More precisely, don't need a strong Russia.

As Stalin said: the forest is chopped, chips fly.

As the Ukrainians say: When the Lord fight, for some reason the forelocks of the slaves crackle.))))



ttystikk said:


> The Ukraine needs partners it can trust.


America needs Russia))) More precisely, you don't need a strong Russia.

As Stalin said: the forest is chopped, chips fly.

As the Ukrainians say: When the Lord fight, for some reason the forelocks of the slaves crackle.))))

Today, the adviser to the Minister of Energy of Ukraine said that if Nord Stream 2 is launched, then gas prices in Ukraine for ordinary people will grow even more.

These are the achievements of Maidan, Bro))))

Do you remember when you were surprised when you asked me a few years ago. What is the real way out of the crisis for Ukraine, maybe in my opinion?

I then answered: the only way out is to make peace with Russia!

You will see, as soon as relations between Ukraine and Russia begin to warm, and this will happen sooner or later, because more than half of Ukrainians speak Russian, and they will ... after this mistake with Zelensky, they will be more picky .. And they will only vote for the candidate who will be for peace with Russia! So, as soon as relations between Ukraine and Russia begin to warm, then economic growth will begin in Ukraine! Bro, remember my words!

It is very difficult for me to predict what will happen next with the USA and Biden.))) Biden is a very mysterious person for me ... and what he can perform tomorrow .. it is very difficult to predict!

America is going through not the best years in history now also ...

What is happening with Russia now, this is how you correctly once remarked: do not wake a sleeping bear .. it is better to let him sleep!

Maida exploded very loudly ... the bear woke up!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 18, 2021)

Sedan said:


> America needs Russia))) More precisely, don't need a strong Russia.
> 
> As Stalin said: the forest is chopped, chips fly.
> 
> ...


Having kept track of events regarding Ukraine for many years, I agree with what you saying. The Ukrainian People took a chance with the West and they were not treated well. Meanwhile, they need Russian gas and Russian trade. The Americans are happy to let Ukraine remain a war zone forever and the example of Afghanistan is lost on no one.

My own opinion of Russia is very different from that if most Americans; I see them as a regional power, not a superpower. I see their alliance with China to be logical considering how the West treats them. I see Iran and Venezuela bring natural allies for similar reasons of mutual protection from sanctions that are war crimes under international law.

Joe Biden is a doddering old man and his words are already contradictory. He is the puppet on the throne of the American empire for the next few years, nothing more. The real power in America are the very rich; they own almost everything and they run industry and government. They are the ones who want power over the world and they don't care who dies... because it is profitable for them.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 19, 2021)

)))))))








White House freezes Ukraine military package that includes lethal weapons


Officials prepped $100 million worth of arms as Russia massed troops on the border, then put it on pause as the Biden-Putin summit approached.




www.politico.com


----------



## Sedan (Jun 19, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> He is the puppet on the throne of the American empire


Then Biden's puppeteers need not bother with doses !! So that Biden does not turn into Ramstein))) Or his puppeteer Steven Spielberg?)))



ttystikk said:


> regional power, not a superpower


What region, Bro?))) Look at the map and compare Europe with Russia, Europe is a pimple on the elephant's ass in comparison)))
Yes, you're right, the struggle is for the region, Europe! The first victim will be Germany, then France ... but mark my word, England will never go over to the side of Russia in her life!

Now Russia has new enemies, as it is not surprising, but these are the Sloven Brothers ... Poland, Hungary, the Czech Republic ... those who will suffer from the Northern descendant.

The US will stupidly lose influence in Europe, this is enough here .. and China has nothing to do with it. China is essentially holding back the US aggression .. Biden really wants to, but will not do anything !!! He made the mistake that he rushed for two at once - on Russia and the China! He overestimated the strength ... "superpower"))) That's it, Bro - I see it!

As for strength ... what is strength now? Rockets .. everything !!! Russia is in no way inferior in missiles to the United States ... If a massacre begins, then nothing will remain of the United States, however, as well as of Russia .. This is not power, Bro is a utopia !!! Russia will never surrender, even if it goes beyond the Urals into the taiga - they will continue to bomb from there! Remember Khrushchev in Los Angeles ... Putin is the same ...


----------



## Sedan (Jun 19, 2021)

I was very surprised, Austria buys the Sputnik V vaccine ...

I was surprised because the Austrians hate Russians very much ... It's a fact!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 19, 2021)

...


----------



## Sedan (Jun 19, 2021)

..


----------



## Lifer99 (Jun 20, 2021)

This was such a cool post. So glaf I found this. I love the pot w holes idea so you dont stress the plant when transplanting. Simply genius and I will be borrowing for my first indoor grow too. Im amazed how much you get off one light. Thats incredible! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 21, 2021)

Lifer99 said:


> This was such a cool post. So glaf I found this. I love the pot w holes idea so you dont stress the plant when transplanting. Simply genius and I will be borrowing for my first indoor grow too. Im amazed how much you get off one light. Thats incredible! Thank you for sharing.


Thank you, Bro, for the kind words!

If you want to buy a ready-made pot for a stress-free transplant, then buy this



these are hydroponic pots .. deep water culture


----------



## Sedan (Jun 21, 2021)

*We continue the story ..*
*
Tent Mars Hydro, modified by vertical growing method.


*

*
vega continues


*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*



*

*

*
*to be continued....*


----------



## Sedan (Jun 21, 2021)

*Further .. even more interesting.*
*
SDU Pegasus
*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*


*to be continued...*


----------



## Sedan (Jun 21, 2021)

*Satori and Mini Farmer 120 Watt with tent.*


*


transfer to flowering soon.
*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*


*to be continued....*


----------



## Lifer99 (Jun 21, 2021)

This is so cool! I love the setup you have created. Even if it yielded nothing you have still done one hell of an amazing job building this. I never really truly understood what vertical growing was until I saw your posts. Now I get it. Thanks for taking so much time to share your knowledge.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 22, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Thank you, Bro, for the kind words!
> 
> If you want to buy a ready-made pot for a stress-free transplant, then buy this
> 
> ...


Not a good idea. The small openings constrict the roots and the plant suffers. I've done it and the results are not good.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jun 22, 2021)

Sedan said:


> *We continue the story ..*
> 
> *Tent Mars Hydro, modified by vertical growing method.*
> 
> ...


The most badass tent grow awards go to .... you my friend  

Glad I just found this here hope you don't mind I see what you work out


----------



## Lifer99 (Jun 23, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> The most badass tent grow awards go to .... you my friend
> 
> Glad I just found this here hope you don't mind I see what you work out


I would have to wholeheartedly agree with you. I really enjoying growing on a small scale for personal use. Each plant responds differnt to the little things you do to them (LST, topping, training, etc) but now I just learned you can really turn your indoor grow into an almost art piece after seeing this vertical grow. Im blown away by some peoples ingenuity on this form.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 24, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Not a good idea. The small openings constrict the roots and the plant suffers. I've done it and the results are not good.


))) Bro, you grow up on Deep Water Culture




Alter Jean said:


> The most badass tent grow awards go to .... you my friend
> 
> Glad I just found this here hope you don't mind I see what you work out





Lifer99 said:


> I would have to wholeheartedly agree with you. I really enjoying growing on a small scale for personal use. Each plant responds differnt to the little things you do to them (LST, topping, training, etc) but now I just learned you can really turn your indoor grow into an almost art piece after seeing this vertical grow. Im blown away by some peoples ingenuity on this form.


Thanks guys! We are already two steps away from presenting you the serial version of the Pegasus installation.

Believe me, this is very interesting!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 24, 2021)

Sedan said:


> but mark my word, England will never go over to the side of Russia in her life!





ttystikk said:


> My own opinion of Russia


Have you heard about the destroyer that violated the border in the Crimea?

Which country did he belong to?)))


----------



## Sedan (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Sedan (Jun 24, 2021)

Sedan said:


> The first victim will be Germany, then France ...





ttystikk said:


> My own opinion


Bro - Kasandra whispered it in my ear))))))

My wild Kasandra))))









France and Germany want EU summit with Vladimir Putin


After Joe Biden’s meeting with the Russian president, leaders think the bloc can reset relations and help contain its eastern rival




www.theguardian.com





Superpower is a bear awake from hibernation !!

If it were not for the Maidan, then this would not have happened !!!! Don't touch the sleeping bear, I beg you! you will be better, believe me)))


----------



## Sedan (Jun 24, 2021)

Russian bear looks different now



like this))))


----------



## Sedan (Jun 24, 2021)

Sedan said:


> The first victim will be Germany


))))))


----------



## Sedan (Jun 24, 2021)

This moment blew me up the most. Judging by the Ukrainian flag behind Putin, this is a four-way meeting of the Normandy Four .. there should be Zelensky, the president of Ukraine,))) He was simply cut out there.)))
This is all clear - Ukraine was deleted from the European map.

Now I imagine Zelensky's microphone like this !!!





And this is not just a clown - this person represents my country !!!!!
A shame!!!! 

Woe to Ukraine .. and me too !!!


----------



## Sedan (Jun 28, 2021)

*I continue my story in order.*

*Mars Hydro, OSRAM, Silo Grow Method.

Plants are still filling the working volume 





an additional mesh was built up along the walls, because this SКROG was originally intended for the horizontal cultivation method




we train plants





The light is half turned on - that's 150 watts and raised a little higher than necessary. This is for growing "fishing rods".*



*



*



*to be continued....*


----------



## Sedan (Jun 28, 2021)

*Pegasus, Silo Grow Method, Sodium lamps 400 + 600 watts.*
*
The filling of the trellises with plants continues here as well. The growth dynamics is pleasing, despite the extreme heat that is now in our area.

In the near future, another defoliation and training is scheduled.

I don’t feed anything, so far there is enough soil charge.















Basically, only one 400-watt lamp works, but sometimes I connect six hundred, while turning off 400 .. This is what I give in order to overclock the autos that are planted in a basket that closes the working opening in the installation. Otherwise, the autos will be small, because light from 400 from above, they are clearly not enough.



















*
*to be continued....*


----------



## Dilago (Jun 28, 2021)

Very inspiring and i like how you implemented vertical growing into leds. I will be following you.


----------



## Sedan (Jun 29, 2021)

Dilago said:


> Very inspiring and i like how you implemented vertical growing into leds. I will be following you.


Thanks, Bro! If you are interested in something, then ask questions, I will answer.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 4, 2021)

*Pegas*


----------



## Sedan (Jul 4, 2021)

*MarsHydro*


----------



## Sedan (Jul 4, 2021)

*Minifermer











*


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Jul 7, 2021)

looking real good sedan!


----------



## Dilago (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm loving it Sedan! They are all seedlings right? But what's up with the latest photo, are you trying another horizontal grow?


----------



## vostok (Jul 13, 2021)

Greetz Sedan do you use a light meter..?


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 13, 2021)

Nice man nice!! How tall are your plants when u flip to flower? 

Here is my first vertical setup with 2x 315cmh and im wondering how long should i veg..


----------



## Sedan (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you guys for the kind words!



Dilago said:


> They are all seedlings right?


Yes, these are not clones



Dilago said:


> But what's up with the latest photo, are you trying another horizontal grow?


my little tent is empty, but I planted plants there under horizontal lighting. Because I don't have another vertical lamp.


vostok said:


> do you use a light meter..?


No, I don't use it. My eyes are the light meter.)))



tuksu6000 said:


> How tall are your plants when u flip to flower?


First, I'll give you a couple of tips that will help you:

1. The distance from the net to the tent is not less than 5 cm, and preferably 10 .. There may be problems with flowering because of this!

2. Now turn on only the upper lamp so that the plants stretch upwards and not to the sides. I had to do it right away. This is the "fishing rod" technology. This speeds up the filling of the trellis.



tuksu6000 said:


> Here is my first vertical setup with 2x 315cmh and im wondering how long should i veg..


What is the diameter of your installation?


----------



## Sedan (Jul 14, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Here is my first vertical setup


Also defoliation and stretch the branches parallel to the ground.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 14, 2021)

First, I'll give you a couple of tips that will help you:

1. The distance from the net to the tent is not less than 5 cm, and preferably 10 .. There may be problems with flowering because of this!

2. Now turn on only the upper lamp so that the plants stretch upwards and not to the sides. I had to do it right away. This is the "fishing rod" technology. This speeds up the filling of the trellis.


What is the diameter of your installation?
[/QUOTE]

Okay i will try that! Tent size is 120x120x220 and the diameter of the net is pretty much same 120cm and yes i will do hard defolition and fix those branches. Here is couple of pics:


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 14, 2021)

And what is ur opinion, should turn that upper cooltube so that bulbs would be closer each other? Now there is pretty big distance between those


----------



## Sedan (Jul 14, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> And what is ur opinion, should turn that upper cooltube so that bulbs would be closer each other? Now there is pretty big distance between those


The way it is now is normal! Another thing is that there is not enough light for such an area. But still, if you try, then 1 kg. you can get it, even so.
I translate to flowering when it does not grow to the top of 30 cm. But that's as convenient for you.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 14, 2021)

Sedan said:


> The way it is now is normal! Another thing is that there is not enough light for such an area. But still, if you try, then 1 kg. you can get it, even so.
> I translate to flowering when it does not grow to the top of 30 cm. But that's as convenient for you.


Yep i was also thinking that maybe its not enough but i cant put 600w spna there now on summertime.. 1kg is pretty good, i just hope that the quality stays good. But anyway its super cool to try vertical and this round is going to be learning experience!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 14, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Yep i was also thinking that maybe its not enough . 1kg is pretty good, i just hope that the quality stays good.


In low light, just, the bumps will be healthier and less painful!

The biggest problem in small boxes is the powerful light. It most of all affects the microclimate ..


Do you only have a CoolTube extractor?


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 14, 2021)

Sedan said:


> In low light, just, the bumps will be healthier and less painful!
> 
> The biggest problem in small boxes is the powerful light. It most of all affects the microclimate ..
> 
> ...


I see. Yes there is one for smells and one for cooltube. I was planning to veg maybe 2-3 more weeks and if temps outside is going down them maybe i try 315w cmh and 600w spna on flower.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 14, 2021)

*Pegas

FOTO FEM











*

*AUTO FEM*

*





*


----------



## Sedan (Jul 14, 2021)

*MarsHydro















*


----------



## Sedan (Jul 14, 2021)

*Minifermer

















*


----------



## Dilago (Jul 14, 2021)

I have to echo that your grow technique is simply amazing. How much grams per watt do you pull out of that Mars hydro tent?


----------



## Sedan (Jul 15, 2021)

Dilago said:


> I have to echo that your grow technique is simply amazing. How much grams per watt do you pull out of that Mars hydro tent?


The Mars Hydro tent is now 300 watts.

I plan to get 700-800 grams of dry buds. This is a real result in this setting, you don't need to strain too much. There are eight full-fledged plants, three of them are already almost a meter tall.


----------



## Dilago (Jul 15, 2021)

Damn that is off the meat hooks man!


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 15, 2021)

After defo:Door guy:


----------



## Sedan (Jul 15, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> After defo:


put fans here



where they are hanging now, there they are not functional.



Those fans must pick up air from the bottom of the inflow and blow up.

Weak fans, you need something more powerful for such a volume.

Also check the root filling of the pot. It's you poking your finger into the top layer of soil, if there are roots, then the pot is full.

Your pots are not that big, for such big plants. If the pot is overflowing with roots, then the bottom begins to dry, and the top continues to grow. You don't need to let that happen.

Either transplant into a large container, or switch to flowering.

Do you understand?


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 15, 2021)

Sedan said:


> put fans here
> 
> View attachment 4944063
> 
> ...


Yes i do. Yep fans are way too small, im gonna try put those on the floor like u show. About pots, i think that 20L is going to be enough. Anyway its autopot system so there is no chance to switch it bigger.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 15, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Yes i do. Yep fans are way too small, im gonna try put those on the floor like u show. About pots, i think that 20L is going to be enough. Anyway its autopot system so there is no chance to switch it bigger.


Im still a bit unsure how big these are gonna be when i flip to flower, for some reason my mind still doesnt get how they are gonna stretch comparing basic horizontal grow. But we will see, exciting


----------



## Dilago (Jul 15, 2021)

Are the fans also necessary when growing with led?


----------



## Sedan (Jul 16, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Anyway its autopot system so there is no chance to switch it bigger.


Tell us more about your autowatering system


tuksu6000 said:


> Im still a bit unsure how big these are gonna be when i flip to flower, for some reason my mind still doesnt get how they are gonna stretch comparing basic horizontal grow. But we will see, exciting


In the foregroundpre-flowering, they grow up to 30 cm more.


Dilago said:


> Are the fans also necessary when growing with led?


Yes, of course it is necessary, it not only cools the lamp, but also blows on the plants.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 16, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Tell us more about your autowatering system
> 
> Here is simple animated video how autopot system works.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dilago (Jul 16, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Tell us more about your autowatering system
> 
> In the foregroundpre-flowering, they grow up to 30 cm more.
> 
> Yes, of course it is necessary, it not only cools the lamp, but also blows on the plants.


I am not convinced about the clipfans, but that is just a minor detail to me.
Your set up works, but the long veg and having to adjust my d.i.y. ledlamp to vertical growing makes me hesitant.

Horizontal and vertical growing both have there pro's and cons. Right now i pull about a kilo and sometimes bit more with 800 watts When the clones are rooted well enough only one week of veg is needed. And because the plants are clones, the are small but mature.

In a year when everything goes well i could pull five kilo's of weed or even a bit more. But if the veg takes longer i cannot complete five grows in one year so let's say i have about 4,5 kilo in one year horizontal growing.

I certainly will use more watts per grow then with your style of growing, but how many grows a year can you complete and how much kilo can you pull from one tent a year? It's not a race to me, just curious. I am simply a practical guy and trying your style is not something i can easily do, i'll have to change my whole set up. Which i am willing to do, don't get me wrong.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 17, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> ....


Yes, now I get it. This is pallet feeding.


Dilago said:


> how much kilo can you pull from one tent a year? It's not a race to me, just curious. I am simply a practical guy and trying your style is not something i can easily do, i'll have to change my whole set up. Which i am willing to do, don't get me wrong.


Yes, I already noticed that you are a practical guy)))

But you did not take into account one thing, you are talking about clones with 500 grams, 800 watts of lighting. But for such a glade you need a huge mother with vega at six months, or several mothers with vega at several months .. Plus, to your two square meters of area, you also need an additional box, 1 m2 in size. Also to light this box .. which is at least 200 watts. Thus, the terms are extended indefinitely. Also, the power of the consumed energy is not 800 watts, as indicated, but 1100 watts.

Bro, if I turn out to be as practical as you, and I land ... just not my mother, but five rods in the next box, I will grow them to a height of 1.5 meters, in the same time as your mothers, then I will put them in installation, and after a week I will switch to flowering. Can I tell you then that in three months, on 1000 watts, on an area of 1 m2, I get 2.5 kg of buds. If so, I can say for sure. According to your calculations .. a practical person .. I can theoretically get from the installation, for a year exactly 10 kg. buds.


----------



## Dilago (Jul 17, 2021)

I don't need a huge mother to supply me with clones, but i keep several short mothers under three strips of 15 watts tci strips. Plus it take cuts while the plants are in veg. 

But ten kilo a year sounds very good my friend and being a practical guy i guess i'll have to try it for sure!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 18, 2021)

Dilago said:


> But ten kilo a year sounds very good my friend and being a practical guy i guess i'll have to try it for sure!


)))
Yes, it just sounds, because this is just a theory!

As for the practical understanding of what interests you. Then I can show you a practical example. More precisely, how high is the superiority of my installation over any other method of growing .. This even applies to clones, judging by your data.

There were no moms or dads here. These are auto flowers.






*300 Watt light, 3 months full cycle - result - 500 grams.* No vega or mom. And pay attention to how much free workplace there is. And if you try, how much you can grow using the full potential of the installation. This cycle was carried out carelessly, by the same time it was summer and very hot ...

Don't forget that clones are the most productive cultivation method in the classic style.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 18, 2021)

Dilago said:


> but i keep several short mothers under three strips of 15 watts tci strips.


It seems to me that if you put on a powerful light for vega, then mothers would develop twice as fast. IMHO
Try it - it will shorten your growing time. 15 watts is very little for several mothers, even one is not enough!


----------



## Sedan (Jul 18, 2021)

Dilago said:


> but the long veg


If you didn't know, then on a long veg, plants reveal their full potential and they are much more powerful on a trip. There are varieties that are recommended to be kept on the veg for at least 2 months in order for them to reach their full potential.

Therefore, I advise you to keep your old mother .. with a big vega. The quality of the product increases very dramatically.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 18, 2021)

You need a mom like that.



Such a mom will provide you with an uninterrupted 800 watt conveyor belt, a quality product. Only here you need 150 watts of power.


----------



## Dilago (Jul 20, 2021)

Somehow it doesn't surprise me that you are a practical guy too Sedan. And the things you write sound very credible to me. Frankly i was thinking in the same direction by applying less watts per square foot 465 watts to 130 x 120. My most recent grow was dry yesterday to which i applied it and i scored 623 grams of dry weed from the strain Super Orange Glue by Lady Sativa which does not yield very heavy. Not too shabby right?

What you mentioned about the mothers sounds worth trying, but in able to keep them free from pests, i'll have to rearrange my cloning closet, or buy a tent especially for this matter. Perhaps i can keep the cuts in the same room with the mother(s). I will start with this first, since my cloning closet is the most important part of my set up. What do you suggest, get a tent or build a closet that is airtight (which i think is difficult to realize).


----------



## Sedan (Jul 20, 2021)

Dilago said:


> Somehow it doesn't surprise me that you are a practical guy too Sedan.


)) for more persuasiveness, you can turn to mathematics, Bro. There is such a term in mathematics: mathematical progression.

The plant grows on a veg in a mathematical progression. The more it grows up, the more branches appear at the bottom .. two branches appear. More branches grow from these branches .. and so on.

If you spend two cycles of 4 months each, then this cannot be compared in terms of the volume of the growing mass, with one cycle of 8 months. It is enough to look at which plant grows in size in the first month of veg, and what is the growth dynamics of the plant from the third to the fourth month of veg. If I say that it is five times more, then I will not be mistaken - that's for sure.

Bro, do you understand me?

PS as for practicality, if you live in Russia, and you are not practical, then you will not survive .. It's like Darwin's.))) Here, most are practical.)))


Dilago said:


> And the things you write sound very credible to me. Frankly i was thinking in the same direction by applying less watts per square foot 465 watts to 130 x 120. My most recent grow was dry yesterday to which i applied it and i scored 623 grams of dry weed from the strain Super Orange Glue by Lady Sativa which does not yield very heavy. Not too shabby right?


In the horizontal cultivation method, we consider 400 watts per square meter of LED lighting. For sodium lamps, 600 watts per square meter is optimal.



Dilago said:


> Not too shabby right?


Yes, this is a very good result.



Dilago said:


> i'll have to rearrange my cloning closet, or buy a tent especially for this matter.


I'll surprise you a little)) Everyone who grows clones has a separate box for mom.

You need it!


Dilago said:


> I will start with this first, since my cloning closet is the most important part of my set up. What do you suggest, get a tent or build a closet that is airtight (which i think is difficult to realize).


Vega is a very simple stage in growth, you know that! This is another plus for a long veg .. You only experience a difficult flowering stage once, not two, as with a short cycle. For me personally, for the most part, if problems happen, it is only on flowering.

Therefore, the simplest boxing is enough for mommy ... you can have a small tent.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Sedan (Jul 23, 2021)

That's what I wanted to say then









Why Russia's Hypersonic Missiles Can't Be Seen on Radar


The speed of hypersonic weapons are changing the way the world's military minds think about the future of great power conflicts in ways no one could have predicted.




www.military.com





it is about the fact that the US military budget is 15 times higher than the Russian one.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 26, 2021)

Here we are week after flipping 12/12. Before and after defo:


----------



## Sedan (Jul 28, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Here we are week after flipping 12/12. Before and after defo:


Great, Bro!

just try to stress less plants at pre-flowering. Defoliation .. etc.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 28, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Great, Bro!
> 
> just try to stress less plants at pre-flowering. Defoliation .. etc.


Yep usually i do it just before i flip lights, and next time on week 3, now it was such a bush that i had to do it to get light for smaller branches. Now im gonna wait that the stretching and preflowering ends, and probably on week 4 put 600w hps on top. New clones are also on the way, i got lot of stuff what im gonna do different on next vertical round.


----------



## Sedan (Jul 29, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> put 600w hps on top


No, I would advise you to put 600 down! There are more branches there!


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 29, 2021)

Sedan said:


> No, I would advise you to put 600 down! There are more branches there!


You think so? Hmmm okay. Im still going to wait that stretching ends and see whats the situstion is then. Thanks for advice


----------



## Sedan (Jul 29, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> You think so?


I'm sure of it!

even if you had tall bushes. There are several times more buds at the bottom than at the top. Your main crop is there .. below! Do not confuse with horizontal cultivation.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 29, 2021)

Do not confuse with horizontal cultivation.

I try but its not easy  But okay i will try that on bottom


----------



## Sedan (Jul 30, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> I try but its not easy


why?


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Sedan said:


> why?


Just because i have done horizontal for years and its kind of routine how i do my things so its not easy to leave old habits 
But no worries im so excited about vertical that in going to continue doing that couple of rounds and learn more. 

Here is pic from other tent which is basic horizontal with new seeds and strains:


----------



## Sedan (Jul 30, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Here is pic from other tent which is basic horizontal with new seeds and strains:


Yes, here you can clearly see the difference between horizontal and vertical cultivation methods.

In the photo we see that only the tops are normally illuminated, the rest of the buds are essentially in the shade. Therefore, the bulk of the crop is these upper buds. The rest of the buds. which is lower, you lay aside as second grade.

With vertical cultivation, if you distribute the light correctly, then your buds will be the same from top to bottom. The same size and quality. You will not have either first or second grade. The quality will be the same.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Yes, here you can clearly see the difference between horizontal and vertical cultivation methods.
> 
> In the photo we see that only the tops are normally illuminated, the rest of the buds are essentially in the shade. Therefore, the bulk of the crop is these upper buds. The rest of the buds. which is lower, you lay aside as second grade.
> 
> With vertical cultivation, if you distribute the light correctly, then your buds will be the same from top to bottom. The same size and quality. You will not have either first or second grade. The quality will be the same.


Yes i see and im looking for that. And i also like the fact that im using 100% of the light when its 360° without reflector. (At least almost since im using cooltubes which kills littlebit of the light)


----------



## Sedan (Jul 30, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> cooltubes which kills littlebit of the light


Cool tubes need to be washed often from the inside


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Yes, here you can clearly see the difference between horizontal and vertical cultivation methods.
> 
> In the photo we see that only the tops are normally illuminated, the rest of the buds are essentially in the shade. Therefore, the bulk of the crop is these upper buds. The rest of the buds. which is lower, you lay aside as second grade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sedan (Jul 30, 2021)

*Pegasus, Silo Grow Method, Sodium lamps 400 watts.

Foto Fem









Auto Fem*


----------



## Sedan (Jul 30, 2021)

*MarsHydro









*


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Sedan said:


> *Pegasus, Silo Grow Method, Sodium lamps 400 watts.
> 
> Foto Fem
> View attachment 4954390
> ...


Awesome! What is the height of the plants in pegasus?


----------



## Sedan (Jul 31, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Awesome! What is the height of the plants in pegasus?


The working height of the installation from top to bottom is a little less than 2 meters. Two plants are almost grown to the top. I'll bend them to the side later. It's time to switch 12/12. But the heat is abnormal this summer, I'm afraid to spoil the bloom with the heat, so I don't switch yet.

There are 7 large plants in the installation. The volume of the grow basket is 230 liters.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 31, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Hi guys! I am from Ukraine and do not speak English very much, therefore briefly!
> 
> I want to know, can you? 1.6 kg / square meter.
> 
> Thank you for attention!


Holy shit dude, you are not f'ing around.....one of a kind......you will not run out of weed for a while.


----------



## GanjaJack (Aug 1, 2021)

Looooook at the SIZE of those KOLA'S!!!!!

These grows always confuse me, they look so.... soooo... chaotic and messy, but then produce HUMONGOUS kolas!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 3, 2021)

Thank you, guys!!! I will try to do better!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2021)

GanjaJack said:


> Looooook at the SIZE of those KOLA'S!!!!!
> 
> These grows always confuse me, they look so.... soooo... chaotic and messy, but then produce HUMONGOUS kolas!


Well it turns out that the plant actually likes to grow up...

Who knew?


----------



## tuksu6000 (Aug 4, 2021)

Two weeks after flipping lights, light defo. I gotta admit that i flip it too early, cant get full potential of the screen. Plants are now about 115cm tall from top of soil, probably going to grow 5-10cm more, i wished that they would be about 150cm but maybe next time!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 5, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Two weeks after flipping lights, light defo. I gotta admit that i flip it too early, cant get full potential of the screen. Plants are now about 115cm tall from top of soil, probably going to grow 5-10cm more, i wished that they would be about 150cm but maybe next time! View attachment 4957775View attachment 4957782View attachment 4957784


As soon as the "dandelions" appear (about a week more), you cut off the large leaves that get in the way, and distribute the branches. Just cut off without fanaticism)) Do it carefully and gently.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 11, 2021)

*Vega dragged on pretty much because of the heat, but there was nowhere to pull. 

I switch 12/12*


----------



## tuksu6000 (Aug 11, 2021)

Sedan said:


> *Vega dragged on pretty much because of the heat, but there was nowhere to pull.
> 
> I switch 12/12*
> 
> ...


Thats next level man... Amazing!!
Diameter is about 1m?


----------



## Sedan (Aug 11, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Thats next level man... Amazing!!
> Diameter is about 1m?


Thank you!

Yes, this time I'm doing well. I plan to get an exceptional result.

Yes, the installation diameter is about one meter. The size of the tent is also 1mX1m.

In the tent, the plants rested against the ceiling, I will install the grid on the ceiling today, because at pre-flowering, they will grow another 20 cm ... I will distribute the upper branches on the ceiling. Thus, I use the entire working area.

PS In the installation, the lower lamp is 600 watts, the upper one is 400 watts.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Aug 11, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, this time I'm doing well. I plan to get an exceptional result.
> 
> ...


Okay nice. Im probably going to copy that kind of upper screen to my vert and keep smaller plant on door. My plant on the door gets way too bushy and its blocking light from corners


----------



## Sedan (Aug 12, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Okay nice. Im probably going to copy that kind of upper screen to my vert and keep smaller plant on door. My plant on the door gets way too bushy and its blocking light from corners


I try to plant the tallest plant next to the opening in order to bend it into the void above the opening.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 12, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> My plant on the door gets way too bushy and its blocking light from corners


In this small opening, I manage to carry out a couple of auto cycles, while the rest of the plants are on a long veg.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Aug 12, 2021)

Sedan said:


> In this small opening, I manage to carry out a couple of auto cycles, while the rest of the plants are on a long veg.


Hmmm good idea, i may copy that too!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## tuksu6000 (Aug 14, 2021)

Little over three weeks after flipping. I put that 600w hps light in. Havent use that for a while and almost forget how bright it really is. 
Doorguy:


----------



## Dilago (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi there, still looking great in here Sedan! 

Rebuilding my ledstrip lamps for vertical growing is too much of a hassle at this point. I do have nine cobs that i could make a vertical lamp from with three sides with each three cobs. Or four sides with each side two cobs. Or a lamp of two sides with four cobs on each side. The cobs are 50 watts each and can be increased to over a 100 watts each. But then they are almost as hot as hps, so that is not desirable. What do you suggest?


----------



## Sedan (Aug 14, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Little over three weeks after flipping


Great, Bro!



Dilago said:


> Rebuilding my ledstrip lamps for vertical growing is too much of a hassle at this point. I do have nine cobs that i could make a vertical lamp from with three sides with each three cobs. Or four sides with each side two cobs. Or a lamp of two sides with four cobs on each side. The cobs are 50 watts each and can be increased to over a 100 watts each. But then they are almost as hot as hps, so that is not desirable. What do you suggest?


Hi Bro!

Show me a photo or draw, I don’t understand in words.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Aug 14, 2021)

Dilago said:


> Hi there, still looking great in here Sedan!
> 
> Rebuilding my ledstrip lamps for vertical growing is too much of a hassle at this point. I do have nine cobs that i could make a vertical lamp from with three sides with each three cobs. Or four sides with each side two cobs. Or a lamp of two sides with four cobs on each side. The cobs are 50 watts each and can be increased to over a 100 watts each. But then they are almost as hot as hps, so that is not desirable. What do you suggest?


Didnt ask me, answer anyway.
Depends on size of ur growing space. If u got basic 2m height tent i would propably try that 3 lights 3 sides so u can use all 9. Are u using that same Silo Method with that kind of cylinder screen?
Can u put photo of these lights u are working with?


----------



## Dilago (Aug 14, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. I can't take a picture a.t.m. and hope the drawing is clear.


They are basically three lamps (130 cm x 25 cm) separately with each three cobs. So keeping three together is preferable. The tent is a Gorilla Shorty 150 x i believe 175 cm.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Aug 14, 2021)

Dilago said:


> Thanks for the replies. I can't take a picture a.t.m. and hope the drawing is clear.
> 
> View attachment 4964933
> They are basically three lamps (130 cm x 25 cm) separately with each three cobs. So keeping three together is preferable. The tent is a Gorilla Shorty 150 x i believe 175 cm.


I see. I would try make shape like this:

Seems to be easyest. Is ur tent 150cm wide? Thats pretty much, not sure if there would be enough power on lights. I havent ever try cobs so hard to say. But good luck if u try!


----------



## Dilago (Aug 14, 2021)

I can increase the power of the cobs to more then a hundred watts each, which should be more then sufficient i believe. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 15, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> there would be enough power on lights.


Yes, I also think so, that there is little light on such an area.


tuksu6000 said:


> I see. I would try make shape like this:


Only one remark, if you install them like this, then it may be overheating, you need to take this into account, if the boards are too hot, then you need to install them further from each other.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 15, 2021)

Dilago said:


> a hundred watts each


For a 150X175 tent, 300 watts is not enough, Bro! Both horizontally and vertically.


----------



## Dilago (Aug 15, 2021)

Sedan said:


> For a 150X175 tent, 300 watts is not enough, Bro! Both horizontally and vertically.


I mean 100 watts per cob, so 900 watts in total. I can dim them to 50 watts per cob so 450 watts in total.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 17, 2021)

Dilago said:


> I mean 100 watts per cob, so 900 watts in total. I can dim them to 50 watts per cob so 450 watts in total.


Do not put them close to each other so as not to get warm.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 17, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Do not put them close to each other so as not to get warm.


You da Man ! An original with smarts, you are.....your pictures look like ominous jungles.....I know there is a lot of shit flying around over there....f'ing dangerous....you stay high and keep f'ing low.....be safe dude and keep blowing me away with your alien landscapes !


----------



## Sedan (Aug 19, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> You da Man ! An original with smarts, you are.....your pictures look like ominous jungles.....I know there is a lot of shit flying around over there....f'ing dangerous....you stay high and keep f'ing low.....be safe dude and keep blowing me away with your alien landscapes !


Thanks, Bro!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 19, 2021)

*MarsHydro

one week of pre-flowering.






*


----------



## Sedan (Aug 19, 2021)

*Pegasus, Silo Grow Method, Sodium lamps 400 + 600 watts.

one week of pre-flowering.










*


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 25, 2021)

You work too hard. You're making the rest of us look bad!


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 25, 2021)

Sedan said:


> *Pegasus, Silo Grow Method, Sodium lamps 400 + 600 watts.
> 
> one week of pre-flowering.
> 
> ...


How long have the plants in this pic been veged for mate???


----------



## Sedan (Aug 26, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> You work too hard.


it might look tough, Bro. My wife has been doing everything for a long time. It came to automatism and is not at all difficult if you have mastered the technique well. Yes, in two weeks my wife spends 2-3 hours in the installation. Tears off leaves, distributes and ties up branches. She waters the plants every two to three days. I suppose it is not a lot of work for such an outcome.


Porky1982 said:


> How long have the plants in this pic been veged for mate???


This time I delayed the vega due to a very hot summer. I did not want to translate into flowering in the heat. I planned 4 months vega, it turned out 5.5. But if everything goes well in the future, then this will be a result that I have never had before.


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 26, 2021)

Sedan said:


> it might look tough, Bro. My wife has been doing everything for a long time. It came to automatism and is not at all difficult if you have mastered the technique well. Yes, in two weeks my wife spends 2-3 hours in the installation. Tears off leaves, distributes and ties up branches. She waters the plants every two to three days. I suppose it is not a lot of work for such an outcome.
> 
> This time I delayed the vega due to a very hot summer. I did not want to translate into flowering in the heat. I planned 4 months vega, it turned out 5.5. But if everything goes well in the future, then this will be a result that I have never had before.


Yeah it's a long veg for those setups.
A guy in OZ I know does the same as you. He doesn't cover the ceiling as much as you do though.
I'm keen as to see it in full bud!!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 26, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> Yeah it's a long veg for those setups.
> A guy in OZ I know does the same as you. He doesn't cover the ceiling as much as you do though.


I have been growing this way for about 6 years. I've tried all sorts of fill options. I think that now is the most optimal, only the vega is a little shorter. Now the fill is too thick .. and continues to grow ...

In a tent nearby, the vega is shorter and the lighting is less powerful.

Now I am preparing clones in order to carry out the next cycle on the clones.


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 26, 2021)

Sedan said:


> I have been growing this way for about 6 years. I've tried all sorts of fill options. I think that now is the most optimal, only the vega is a little shorter. Now the fill is too thick .. and continues to grow ...
> 
> In a tent nearby, the vega is shorter and the lighting is less powerful.
> 
> Now I am preparing clones in order to carry out the next cycle on the clones.


Have you ever had problems with bud rot as it's so thick inside the cage??


----------



## Sedan (Aug 26, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> Have you ever had problems with bud rot as it's so thick inside the cage??


To say that they were is to say nothing))) All these six years I have been working on the microclimate in the installation. It is very difficult to achieve the correct microclimate in such a tight space. This time it turns out better than ever. I finished the prototype to perfection.)))


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 26, 2021)

Sedan said:


> To say that they were is to say nothing))) All these six years I have been working on the microclimate in the installation. It is very difficult to achieve the correct microclimate in such a tight space. This time it turns out better than ever. I finished the prototype to perfection.)))


Well I'll definitely be watching intently. Hope it comes out awesome for ya mate!!


----------



## Sedan (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## VRZ711 (Aug 29, 2021)

Sedan said:


> View attachment 4974760
> 
> View attachment 4974761
> 
> ...


you an artist bro.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 29, 2021)

VRZ711 said:


> you an artist bro.


This is not me, this is my wife. I can not do that.))))

I have never touched plants here.


----------



## Sedan (Aug 30, 2021)

*MarsHydro 300 W



















*


----------



## tuksu6000 (Sep 6, 2021)

Six weeks on 12/12. Pretty okay but cant wait for next round!


----------



## Sedan (Sep 6, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Six weeks on 12/12. Pretty okay but cant wait for next round!
> View attachment 4980631View attachment 4980632


Bro, it's easier with nutrition, your stigmas are burning!


----------



## tuksu6000 (Sep 6, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Bro, it's easier with nutrition, your stigmas are burning!
> 
> View attachment 4980739


Naah im pretty sure its about the strain which is Purple punch
Here is pic of Peyote critical:

Closer look to Purple punch:


----------



## Sedan (Sep 6, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Closer look to Purple punch:


Yes, I can see it better that way. Perhaps you are right!


----------



## tuksu6000 (Sep 6, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Yes, I can see it better that way. Perhaps you are right!


Yep those colorful strains may be little tricky to our eyes


----------



## tuksu6000 (Sep 6, 2021)

Sedan said:


> *Pegasus, Silo Grow Method, Sodium lamps 400 + 600 watts.
> 
> one week of pre-flowering.
> 
> ...


Can u guess how much u are going to get from this beauty?


----------



## Sedan (Sep 8, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Can u guess how much u are going to get from this beauty?


I can’t say for sure, this is the first time I grow this way in a tent. In addition, there is clearly not enough light for this volume. At least 450 watts is needed.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 8, 2021)

*MarsHydro 300 W

one week of flowering*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 8, 2021)

*Pegasus, Silo Grow Method, Sodium lamps 400 + 600 watts.

one week of flowering*


----------



## tuksu6000 (Sep 8, 2021)

Sedan said:


> I can’t say for sure, this is the first time I grow this way in a tent. In addition, there is clearly not enough light for this volume. At least 450 watts is needed.


I mean that Pegasus system


----------



## Sedan (Sep 8, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> I mean that Pegasus system


Sorry, Bro, I'm not paying attention.

Yes, I know approximately the capabilities of Pegasus. If I take two kilograms, I will be happy.)))

When the plants are heavily pumped with mineral fertilizers, the result can be obtained even more, the quality of the product is lost from this. But I don’t do it because now I’m more focused on the quality of the product. It comes with experience.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Sep 8, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Sorry, Bro, I'm not paying attention.
> 
> Yes, I know approximately the capabilities of Pegasus. If I take two kilograms, I will be happy.)))
> 
> When the plants are heavily pumped with mineral fertilizers, the result can be obtained even more, the quality of the product is lost from this. But I don’t do it because now I’m more focused on the quality of the product. It comes with experience.


Hah no worries! Okay i see. Im trying to make some goal for next vertical setup. This time it was learning and next round will be professonal


----------



## Sedan (Sep 14, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Hah no worries! Okay i see. Im trying to make some goal for next vertical setup. This time it was learning and next round will be professonal


when you understand everything to the end, it will be simple, easier than horizontal training.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 14, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Y


Hi Bro!

I wanted to know from you, so to speak, firsthand. What is the situation in the United States now? So many incredible events, the world is seething again, like the peak of the Cold War. In Ukraine, around the clock on TV, they scare the invasion of Russia. This has already passed on to Europe. Martial law has been declared in Poland. In Latvia, in the center of the city, a military exercise was held! I've never seen anything like this in my life.





I assure you that Russia will not attack! This is nonsense, believe me. I understand perfectly well that you were also intimidated back then, during the Cold War. This is the same.

I saw the Russian news, they laugh at all the panic that started in Europe. How easy it is to confuse Europe. How easy it was to intimidate her. But in fact, nothing has happened yet ... Do you remember I told you that there were exercises "West 1981", in which all the countries of the socialist bloc took part. This is deja vu, Bro.)))) After these teachings, Reagan called the USSR an evil empire.)) So what? Did the USSR attack the whole world?)))

Then there was Afghanistan too, but the Russians came out in the afternoon, with unfolded flags, a column,



flowers were thrown at them.

(In the photo, the general commander of the troops in Afghanistan crosses the border. At the border he is met by his son)


After the USSR left Afghanistan, the Afghan government held out for another three years. And it fell because Yeltsin betrayed Afghanistan without providing it with material support. Therefore, the Taliban seized power.

This is history, and history is a stubborn thing.


----------



## Subu (Sep 14, 2021)

Have looked at this thread several times across the years, very impressive.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 15, 2021)

*Two weeks of flowering

MarsHydro 300 W



















*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 15, 2021)

*Two weeks of flowering

Pegasus, Silo Grow Method, Sodium lamps 400 + 600 watts




















*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 15, 2021)

Subu said:


> Have looked at this thread several times across the years, very impressive.


Thanks, Bro!


----------



## VRZ711 (Sep 16, 2021)

Sedan said:


>


this ICE looks tasty !!!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Hi Bro!
> 
> I wanted to know from you, so to speak, firsthand. What is the situation in the United States now? So many incredible events, the world is seething again, like the peak of the Cold War. In Ukraine, around the clock on TV, they scare the invasion of Russia. This has already passed on to Europe. Martial law has been declared in Poland. In Latvia, in the center of the city, a military exercise was held! I've never seen anything like this in my life.
> 
> ...


Remember who controls foreign policy in the West; weapons makers. The game being played is "look at Russia and be afraid!!!" And then the weapons makers can bully the government into buying ever more hardware to boost profits. The West needs another war so it can sustain the justification to sell more weapons. They are looking for anyone to start a war with; even China.









A Forever Foreign Policy Debate


It was predictable. As America’s longest war—the 20-year conflict in Afghanistan—wound down, a debate over the nation’s foreign policy wound up. One might




www.counterpunch.org


----------



## Sedan (Sep 20, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Remember who controls foreign policy in the West; weapons makers. The game being played is "look at Russia and be afraid!!!" And then the weapons makers can bully the government into buying ever more hardware to boost profits. The West needs another war so it can sustain the justification to sell more weapons. They are looking for anyone to start a war with; even China.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the 80 billion invested in Afghanistan? Everyone understands this.

Russia does not create conflicts in order to sell its weapons! Increasing geopolitical influence is yes!

But when I worked at a construction site .. and like everyone else .. all over the world .. I cheated and deceived the customer, but when they kicked me out, I never left my property and ran like that, leaving everything! This escape was organized in order to hide the theft, but it looks like a shame ... You can't wash it off, Bro! Because money is more important to the American government than the honor of the country! It looks like rats are running out of a ship!

But that's not about that ... it's about how the United States is desperately trying to stabilize the situation now, and as a result, new mistakes.

PS I have spoken many times about the danger in the United States - zombies, aliens, terrorists or Russian hackers, with whom the United States is frightened in order to distract from reality. Trying to instill fear in the US people from the government is one thing. And when the US government is afraid and in shock, that's different! The United States is not afraid of Russia, everyone is well aware that all these rumors about Russia's invasion of Europe are artificially whipped up. I'm talking about the fact that after some time in Europe (except England), the United States will have no partners. What President Biden is doing, no matter how dearly loved by those who banned me from the political branch here.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Sep 21, 2021)

End is near, week 8

Doorguy:


----------



## Sedan (Sep 24, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> End is near, week 8


Can you show the buds close?


----------



## Sedan (Sep 24, 2021)

as the Russians say: time puts everything in its place.

So the truth surfaced about Russian zombie hackers.)))

It turns out everything is very simple.









Special counsel named by Trump DOJ charges Democratic lawyer with false statement


The charge centers on a false statement that Michael Sussman allegedly made to the FBI about whether he was representing a client.




www.nbcnews.com





I remember when on a political thread here, jackals attacked me.))) They insulted me, called me a fool. Then they banned me altogether. And I just wanted to convey the truth to them!

If those who then threw mud at me are reading, then I am sure that you should be ashamed!


----------



## tuksu6000 (Sep 24, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Can you show the buds close?


Purple punch pheno 1 & 2


----------



## Sedan (Sep 24, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Purple punch pheno 1 & 2


Great!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Are you talking about the 80 billion invested in Afghanistan? Everyone understands this.
> 
> Russia does not create conflicts in order to sell its weapons! Increasing geopolitical influence is yes!
> 
> ...


$80 billion? The last estimate I saw of the cost of the Afghanistan war was over $2.4 TRILLION. I agree with the rest of this.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2021)

Sedan said:


> as the Russians say: time puts everything in its place.
> 
> So the truth surfaced about Russian zombie hackers.)))
> 
> ...


This is called "shooting the messenger" and it's why Americans have guns. LOL


----------



## Sedan (Sep 25, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> $80 billion? The last estimate I saw of the cost of the Afghanistan war was over $2.4 TRILLION. I agree with the rest of this.


I heard recently that the US Army budget was adopted for armaments for the next year. This is the largest budget ever.

Even from failures, the Americans know how to profit, don't you notice?)) The USA lost. The United States is disgraced! But against this background, next year the arms companies will earn as much money as they never did !!! Because the budget is the highest in the history of the United States. Also, US officials will steal as much money from the budget as they have never stolen! They manage to make money even on defeat and shame! There is no other country in the world so greedy and unprincipled.

Excuse me, Bro, but I say what I see!



ttystikk said:


> This is called "shooting the messenger" and it's why Americans have guns. LOL


Much so much that there is nowhere to put it.))


----------



## Sedan (Sep 25, 2021)

Now, everything that does not happen in Ukraine is being done at the direction of the United States. There is even a special service









Національне антикорупційне бюро


Знешкодити та запобігти




nabu.gov.ua





This state service is not even subordinate to the Security Service of Ukraine. This service is supervised in the USA.

Did you hear how Zelensky's assistant was shot at the car?

The FBI came to Ukraine to investigate this case.))))









Покушение на Шефира: в расследовании будет участвовать ФБР


Представители Федерального бюро расследований США (ФБР) присоединились к расследованию покушения на первого помощника президента Украины Сергея Шефира, произошедшего 22 сентября.




hromadske.ua





Look closely, Bro, and say even!

Looking at the car and bullet marks where the killer was shooting?



Did he want to kill the driver? If I were in his place, shooting point-blank from the AK, then I would probably aim at the head, and not at the legs! And you?
The driver was slightly wounded in the leg))) From 20 bullets from AK.)))

Damn, they must have watched a lot of Hollywood action movies, believing that there is truth.

Another fact confirming the theatrical production: on this day .. by an incredible fluke))))), it was not Zelensky's assistant, but another person driving the car!

Now the FBI has arrived and is investigating something.))))

I have a question for them, who arranged it: do you really think we are so stupid?)))))


----------



## Sedan (Sep 25, 2021)

I am not a ballistic forensic scientist, but even I have very strong doubts that a bullet could have hit right in the leg. This is a burst from an AK, the killer fired clearly next to the driver, fired point-blank from top to bottom.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 25, 2021)

Sedan said:


> I heard recently that the US Army budget was adopted for armaments for the next year. This is the largest budget ever.
> 
> Even from failures, the Americans know how to profit, don't you notice?)) The USA lost. The United States is disgraced! But against this background, next year the arms companies will earn as much money as they never did !!! Because the budget is the highest in the history of the United States. Also, US officials will steal as much money from the budget as they have never stolen! They manage to make money even on defeat and shame! There is no other country in the world so greedy and unprincipled.
> 
> ...


America's weapons makers determine America's foreign policy. As far as they are concerned, they won the war; their stock is up over 10 times!

The only losers were civilians and American casualties. But the weapons makers don't care about them.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Sep 26, 2021)

Things learned today:
Vertical setup harvesting is pure hell.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 26, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Things learned today:
> Vertical setup harvesting is pure hell.
> View attachment 4995722View attachment 4995735View attachment 4995736


Oh that's terrible.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 27, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Things learned today:
> Vertical setup harvesting is pure hell.


Great result, Bro!

Next time I would advise you to master the "fishing rod" technique. Organize a small fishing rod box nearby. When you translate 12/12, plant seeds in a small box.

I can tell you a secret))) how you can make it even better. At the end of the veg (if you place the lighting correctly), as a rule, the bottom is very dense, there are a lot of extra branches. At this moment, you select the most unnecessary branches that interfere with the rest the most, cut them off and make clones out of them. Thus, at the moment when your installation matures, you will already have huge clones during this time. You save time and effort this way.

In order for the roots to take root in a week, use a preparation such as



If without this, then you will wait a month.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 27, 2021)

the shape of the root repeats the shape of the crown. If you plant a plant in a tall and narrow pot, the plant will grow more upward. If you plant in a low and wide pot, it will grow wider.

I advise you to first plant the plants in a small pot stretched upwards, when you transfer to the installation, then you will transplant into the one that is convenient for you.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Sep 27, 2021)

Sedan said:


> the shape of the root repeats the shape of the crown. If you plant a plant in a tall and narrow pot, the plant will grow more upward. If you plant in a low and wide pot, it will grow wider.
> 
> I advise you to first plant the plants in a small pot stretched upwards, when you transfer to the installation, then you will transplant into the one that is convenient for you.





Sedan said:


> Great result, Bro!
> 
> Next time I would advise you to master the "fishing rod" technique. Organize a small fishing rod box nearby. When you translate 12/12, plant seeds in a small box.
> 
> ...


Next round is coming. 7 week old plants on rockwool. Littlebit of light stress but nothing major.


----------



## Sedan (Sep 27, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Littlebit of light stress but nothing major.


Take away large leaves, the growth points will be more powerful. Only without fanaticism.))


----------



## tuksu6000 (Sep 27, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Take away large leaves, the growth points will be more powerful. Only without fanaticism.))


I will do it after i got that new setup ready


----------



## Sedan (Sep 30, 2021)

*MarsHydro OSRAM 300 W
4 weeks of flowering













*


----------



## Sedan (Sep 30, 2021)

*Pegasus, Sodium lamps 400 + 600 watts
4 weeks of flowering 



















*


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 30, 2021)

Sedan said:


> They manage to make money even on defeat and shame!


I dont see any shame in defeat. Some lessons are best learned that way. As a Ukrainian, you should be able to relate. 
I just hope, a lesson was learned.. No one wins


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Oct 2, 2021)

Sedan said:


> I am not a ballistic forensic scientist, but even I have very strong doubts that a bullet could have hit right in the leg. This is a burst from an AK, the killer fired clearly next to the driver, fired point-blank from top to bottom.
> 
> View attachment 4995027


looks to me like someone couldnt aim a weapon!


----------



## Sedan (Oct 2, 2021)

Boatguy said:


> I dont see any shame in defeat.


You can proudly accept defeat, or you can flee shamefully - the choice is yours!

Rocky Balboa lost but became a hero. Apollo Creed won, but disgraced himself - it also happens.



Boatguy said:


> Some lessons are best learned that way.


It was much more impressive than the US withdrawal from Vietnam.



Boatguy said:


> As a Ukrainian, you should be able to relate.


I don’t get it, Bro.

Are you hinting that the United States will leave Ukraine?)))

It cannot be linked. Nobody invested trillions of dollars in Ukraine.

If it is even, then I ... as a Ukrainian, it is disgusting that the US is running Ukraine like a puppet, not paying attention to the possible consequences that may turn ordinary Ukrainians grief.

But I know for sure that if the Russians come to Ukraine, the United States will run so fast that it will set the world record for long-distance running. They were just the Taliban ... to compare with the Russians ?!))) Are you serious?))))))



Boatguy said:


> No one wins


When there is a draw, the Russians say that friendship has won. It is unlikely that the United States and Russia will ever be friends - these are two polar poles. Like north and south.



oldsilvertip55 said:


> looks to me like someone couldnt aim a weapon!


Bro, I know I fired an AK. One clip can turn a car into a colander, even without much skill.

It's only in Hollywood action films that it happens like there in the photo ...


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Oct 2, 2021)

Sedan said:


> You can proudly accept defeat, or you can flee shamefully - the choice is yours!
> 
> Rocky Balboa lost but became a hero. Apollo Creed won, but disgraced himself - it also happens.
> 
> ...


very true!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 5, 2021)

Sedan said:


> You can proudly accept defeat, or you can flee shamefully - the choice is yours!
> 
> Rocky Balboa lost but became a hero. Apollo Creed won, but disgraced himself - it also happens.
> 
> ...


The only reason the United States has made an enemy of russia is that our weapons industry needs someone to scare the American public into being willing to spend TRILLIONS OF DOLLARS a year on "defense". Nothing Russia does is worse than the acts of any number of America's client states or even what she does herself.

This is what happens when we let our weapons industry run our foreign policy.


----------



## ArrOgNt RocKstAR (Oct 6, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Hi guys! I am from Ukraine and do not speak English very much, therefore briefly!
> 
> I want to know, can you? 1.6 kg / square meter.
> 
> Thank you for attention!


Omg what strain produces those massive buds?


----------



## Sedan (Oct 7, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> The only reason the United States has made an enemy of russia is that our weapons industry needs someone to scare the American public into being willing to spend TRILLIONS OF DOLLARS a year on "defense". Nothing Russia does is worse than the acts of any number of America's client states or even what she does herself.
> 
> This is what happens when we let our weapons industry run our foreign policy.


Bro, it's not just war ... literally, where people shoot and kill. There is also a geopolitical influence, which includes not only military aid, and hybrid warfare - we recently spoke with you about the return of the James Bond era.)))

Regarding recent events, the United States, unfortunately, has suffered a complete fiasco on all fronts. This is an unprecedented event in US history. The harbinger of this was the storming of the Capitol. I immediately realized that it would not go unnoticed when the country was split into two parts. The US is getting more and more bogged down in problems, like that lizard trying to get out of the quicksand. Have you seen that judgment? Where was the general who stole the nuclear suitcase was tried.))) If I had been shown this 10 years ago, then in the role of a general, I would certainly have introduced Leslie Nielsen, this story seems so comical and absurd to me! Now I am no longer surprised, because I look closely sometimes .. it's not Biden, it's Leslie Nielsen!






As for Uraina, I also see negative dynamics in international relations.

Neither the United States nor Europe has needed Ukraine.

After such a statement, will the beggar Zelensky still be given money in Europe or the United States? Unlikely...









Revealed: ‘anti-oligarch’ Ukrainian president’s offshore connections


Volodymyr Zelenskiy has railed against politicians hiding wealth offshore but failed to disclose links to BVI firm




www.theguardian.com







ArrOgNt RocKstAR said:


> Omg what strain produces those massive buds?


Bro, it’s been a long time ago. One thing I can say for sure is the seeds of the work of my friend from Ukraine.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 11, 2021)

*MarsHydro OSRAM 300 W
6 weeks of flowering






*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 11, 2021)

*Pegasus, Sodium lamps 400 + 600 watts
6 weeks of flowering*


----------



## tuksu6000 (Oct 13, 2021)

Sedan said:


> *Pegasus, Sodium lamps 400 + 600 watts
> 6 weeks of flowering*
> 
> View attachment 5007455
> ...


This time u dont use small plant to cover that door hole?


----------



## Sedan (Oct 15, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> This time u dont use small plant to cover that door hole?


Hi Bro!

I had autos in the doorway. Roll back a little. But they didn't work out well. This year there was an abnormal heat. I practically did not turn on the lower lamp (600), so as not to spoil the main crop. The light was very far from the autos. They turned out to be very small. I am not happy with the result.

How are you doing with the clones?


----------



## tuksu6000 (Oct 15, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Hi Bro!
> 
> I had autos in the doorway. Roll back a little. But they didn't work out well. This year there was an abnormal heat. I practically did not turn on the lower lamp (600), so as not to spoil the main crop. The light was very far from the autos. They turned out to be very small. I am not happy with the result.
> 
> How are you doing with the clones?


Okay i see. Yes last summer was crazy!
All good in here, i had house inspector checking ventilation of my place so i had to put all setups down for while. Everything went well and my factory is going on again!
Heres some pics of new setup
There is one auto on door and i will put screen above that.
Setup is mostly same as it was before, diameter is just a littlebit smaller.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Oct 15, 2021)

Oh yeah and last setup harvest was little over 750g of nice quality weed, this time im going to hit 1kg.


----------



## Sedan (Oct 15, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Heres some pics of new setup


Everything is great with you!



tuksu6000 said:


> little over 750g of nice quality weed


Excellent result! Most importantly, the buds are of the same quality and size from top to bottom. There is no difference between top and bottom.



tuksu6000 said:


> this time im going to hit 1kg.


In order to increase the yield you need:

1. Add the number of plants up to 7-8 pcs. Make taller "fishing rods". It is necessary to turn on only the upper lamp until a certain moment, then, a couple of weeks before the 12/12 transfer, add the lower, more powerful, light.

2. Add volume of soil, and increase veg for a month.

With that much soil, you won't grow much more. I have 270 liters of soil for 2 kg of buds. This is when the roots begin to climb up.

How much soil do you have?


----------



## tuksu6000 (Oct 15, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Everything is great with you!
> 
> 
> Excellent result! Most importantly, the buds are of the same quality and size from top to bottom. There is no difference between top and bottom.
> ...


There is now 5 plants + auto. All five of them got 4 main branches and i think thats pretty much enough to fill that space.

Im going to try that fishing rod-method for sure!

I got 20L pots and 11L for auto, it should be enough. On last round there was no sign about root bounding and roots still had plenty of space to grow. There has always been lot of conversation about which amount of soil is enough for big plants but in my experience u dont always need huge pots for great results. But we will see, i let u know later how things are looking. 

Im probably going to veg them about 4-5 weeks more. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## tuksu6000 (Oct 25, 2021)

Update:


----------



## Sedan (Oct 26, 2021)

*MarsHydro OSRAM 300 W
8 weeks of flowering*


----------



## Sedan (Oct 26, 2021)

*Pegasus, Sodium lamps 400 + 600 watts
6 weeks of flowering*


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 26, 2021)

Sedan said:


> *MarsHydro OSRAM 300 W
> 8 weeks of flowering*
> 
> View attachment 5016884View attachment 5016885View attachment 5016886View attachment 5016887View attachment 5016888View attachment 5016889


Those long skinny calyces are called "foxtails" among the cannabis crowd here in America. They are considered undesirable for reasons I do not understand; they smoke just fine. 

They're often a sign of excess temperature. Were these grown in the summer during the heat?


----------



## mytwhyt (Oct 26, 2021)

You missed him by 4 years..


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 27, 2021)

mytwhyt said:


> You missed him by 4 years..


Who?


----------



## VRZ711 (Oct 28, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Those long skinny calyces are called "foxtails" among the cannabis crowd here in America. They are considered undesirable for reasons I do not understand; they smoke just fine.
> 
> They're often a sign of excess temperature. Were these grown in the summer during the heat?


so true, 

also genetics,

look at this- freaky ! but the smoke is nothing at all, maybe 3%CBD with 0 THC. took 16 weeks to full flower tho. 
its some bag seed once i had.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 29, 2021)

VRZ711 said:


> so true,
> 
> also genetics,
> 
> ...


Bagseed is often hemp pollinated.

I've had a few of those from clones but they still smoked okay.


----------



## VRZ711 (Oct 29, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Bagseed is often hemp pollinated.


agree, 




ttystikk said:


> I've had a few of those from clones but they still smoked okay.


yes there is strains that look weird but smokes good, such as Dr. Grinspoon by Barney's Farm.



but i prefer the indica bud structure more as it adds to the weight


----------



## Sedan (Oct 30, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Those long skinny calyces are called "foxtails" among the cannabis crowd here in America. They are considered undesirable for reasons I do not understand; they smoke just fine.


yes, in Russia they also do not like fox tails.



ttystikk said:


> They're often a sign of excess temperature.


In Russia, they think differently, it is believed that this phenomenon, if you exclude genetics, is associated with light. Either a deficiency, or an overabundance, or the ingress of light at night ...
Personally, I did not fully understand the reasons. I have had these tails many times .. for various reasons.



VRZ711 said:


> also genetics


yes, in this case, I think it is a genetic malfunction because I am not sure about these seeds!

There are sodium lamps in Pegasus, it was even hotter there, there is no such thing. There are high quality seeds.



VRZ711 said:


> yes there is strains that look weird but smokes good


This is more decorative hemp to admire it.))) I saw this, there is a harvest, as the Russians say, the tears of a cat.))))))


----------



## tuksu6000 (Nov 2, 2021)

Update:

Thinking about flipping lights soon...
Plants are now about 120cm tall and looking pretty good.


----------



## Sedan (Nov 10, 2021)

*Our report from the Cannabis Festival in Prague*


----------



## Sedan (Nov 10, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Update:


Bro, I'm sorry I didn't answer for a long time, I was a little busy ...


----------



## tuksu6000 (Nov 10, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I'm sorry I didn't answer for a long time, I was a little busy ...


No problem, i hope everything is allright with you! I have been a bit busy too, i bought my first really good leds couple of months ago and its been new experience to grow with them. Heres pics from first try out! 7weeks on flower. Leds are 250w Sanlights.


----------



## vostok (Nov 11, 2021)

Sedan said:


> I am not a ballistic forensic scientist, but even I have very strong doubts that a bullet could have hit right in the leg. This is a burst from an AK, the killer fired clearly next to the driver, fired point-blank from top to bottom.
> 
> View attachment 4995027


A very loose grouping like from a women or large child, either way not a trained shooter, typical of a mafia hit, using local gangs,
so bad was the shooter on a motor bike? the bullet holes suggest 9mm difficult to tell.
Again the shooters an idiot, as shooting the glass gives you a second to suggest ..
that if the glass is bullet proof then the rest of the vehicle is too


----------



## Sedan (Nov 12, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Leds are 250w Sanlights.


What brand of diodes are there?


vostok said:


> A very loose grouping like from a women or large child, either way not a trained shooter, typical of a mafia hit, using local gangs,


we also see that the car was not driving, but was parked.

yes, I completely agree with you. Looks like the work of deliters. If it were not for one "but" - the CCTV recordings disappeared.))) It is unlikely that these are amateurs.))



vostok said:


> so bad was the shooter on a motor bike?


no .. In general, there was very little information from the police, they referred to the fact that the secret of the investigation .. But this secret disappeared into fog .. along with the investigation. There is no information from the time the attack took place ... silence.))

You and I are not the smartest, Bro))) .. In Ukraine, those who wanted to understand, they understood as well as we do. One deputy of the Supreme Council of Ukraine joked on camera that he was going to lobby a bill in parliament on putting Zelensky's action film at the Cannes Film Festival, he would definitely receive a prize for the best script there.

Zelenskiy realized that his scam had failed and tried to hush up the case very quickly.



vostok said:


> Again the shooters an idiot, as shooting the glass gives you a second to suggest ..
> that if the glass is bullet proof then the rest of the vehicle is too


Yes, I completely agree with you, if you shoot at glass, you can immediately see whether you hit or not. Through the tinted glass, you cannot see what is happening in the car. Blind shooting.

Here is another detective story that happened with us recently.
translate via google








Полиция назвала две версии смерти украинского депутата Полякова


МВД Украины рассматривает две версии смерти украинского депутата Антона Полякова: самостоятельное употребление метадона или отравление этим веществом.




www.interfax.ru





The victim was Zelensky's party ally. Recently they quarreled and the murdered person criticized him a lot ... Then this "accident" happened.

Bro, our president is a real mafioso. If he has common affairs with Biden ... I'm scared of the world we live in, and how cheap human life is ...


----------



## tuksu6000 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sedan said:


> What brand of diodes are there?


OSRAM for reds and WICOP for whites


----------



## Sedan (Nov 12, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> OSRAM for reds and WICOP for whites


Yes, there is no better red than OSRAM.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Nov 14, 2021)

Week after flip


----------



## Sedan (Nov 15, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Week after flip


Yes, this time you do better than last!

You have mastered this technique well.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Nov 15, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Yes, this time you do better than last!
> 
> You have mastered this technique well.


Definitely! Thank you sensei!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Definitely! Thank you sensei!


Lol


----------



## tuksu6000 (Nov 30, 2021)

3 weeks on 12/12:


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 30, 2021)

Y'all killing it! Great thread


----------



## Pierre Mollon (Dec 1, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> 3 weeks on 12/12:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks really nice


----------



## Sedan (Dec 2, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> 3 weeks on 12/12:


Bro, I never cease to admire your work! You have mastered this technique better than anyone that I have seen!

Yes, this time the harvest should be larger than last time.

I even feel a certain inconvenience.))) You did better than me this time. Now I will have to try harder.)))

It was a difficult year for me .. I probably didn’t say that I was in the hospital in the summer .. The wisdom tooth chilled with air conditioning, my lymph nodes became inflamed, I underwent a serious operation .. They cut my neck .. I lost about two months for treatment and rehabilitation. Therefore, it would be inappropriate on my part to talk about some outrageous results now.

I have several clones now. I do not yet know where I will plant them, in a plant or a tent. But soon I will make a choice and try to do it beautifully, as I got it before ...



In fact, I'm happy that I managed to bring something to this world, and someone liked it and came in handy!


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I never cease to admire your work! You have mastered this technique better than anyone that I have seen!
> 
> Yes, this time the harvest should be larger than last time.
> 
> ...


Huh that sounds hard man.. Hopefully things are going better now.
Yep thanks, I can still see some holes in my setup but overall its decent. I have to say that now since i got those Sanlights im probably going to be led grower after that vertical goes down. These are so damn good, first set with little issues ja learning mistakes was little over 1.5gpw. After couple of learning rounds its gonna be 2.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 5, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Huh that sounds hard man..


It not only sounds, believe me, it feels like it is also very difficult.))))



tuksu6000 said:


> Hopefully things are going better now.


Yes, it's okay, Bro! Thanks! Unless he lost several healthy teeth.))) Only in a year will it be possible to put implants. It is now a temporary bridge. very inconvenient and interferes .. I just can't get used to it.

But here I want to delve deeper into all this, and understand a little.

In Russian there is such a word: "авось". On google it translates "what if" or "maybe" or "random". But not one translation can express correctly or to the end. The word "авось" expresses a whole trait of the Russian mentality. It is impossible to express it in one or two words.

Hope for "авось"

This means that a person knows that he will not succeed, but he does it anyway. Listen carefully - he knows for sure that he will not succeed, but he does. Yes, from the outside it will seem that this is stupidity, recklessness, frivolous, call it what you want, but this trait is inherent in any Russian person, be he stupid, smart, good, kind ... funny or not very good.)))))

Yes, you are right .. sounds somehow ridiculous and insulting to the Russians.))))

But I'll tell you a secret .. the Russians won World War II thanks to ".авось".

All this I say to the fact that if I once went to the doctor, I could lose one wisdom tooth, and eventually lost several healthy teeth, plus a cut neck, plus some garbage in my mouth for another year. And how much money did it cost ... well, you understand.))))



tuksu6000 said:


> Yep thanks, I can still see some holes in my setup but overall its decent. I have to say that now since i got those Sanlights im probably going to be led grower after that vertical goes down. These are so damn good, first set with little issues ja learning mistakes was little over 1.5gpw. After couple of learning rounds its gonna be 2.


Show the photo what now.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 5, 2021)

Sedan said:


> It not only sounds, believe me, it feels like it is also very difficult.))))
> 
> 
> Yes, it's okay, Bro! Thanks! Unless he lost several healthy teeth.))) Only in a year will it be possible to put implants. It is now a temporary bridge. very inconvenient and interferes .. I just can't get used to it.
> ...


Hah i see. I know some russian guys and that sounds familiar.
There is not much to see right now, just a pic from end product. Cookies kush & Wedding cake.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 5, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> There is not much to see right now, just a pic from end product. Cookies kush & Wedding cake.


Do you manually trim the leaves, or do you use the automatic machine?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 5, 2021)

trimmer or whatever it’s called, I don’t remember exactly


----------



## Sedan (Dec 5, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> I know some russian guys and that sounds familiar.


From the first time it seems that this is a lack of brains))) But the most significant events in Russia come from "авось".

Space flight, atomic bomb, hypersonic missiles. Think for yourself how far these always drunk guys, bearded in felt boots, and with a balalaika, are from space.))))))


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 5, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Do you manually trim the leaves, or do you use the automatic machine?


No i dont use machines.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 5, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> No i dont use machines.


What you begin to grow soon will require mechanization of the process. It takes about 6 hours to trim 2.5 kg by hand. 12 man-hours because two people are doing it.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Dec 5, 2021)

Sedan said:


> What you begin to grow soon will require mechanization of the process. It takes about 6 hours to trim 2.5 kg by hand. 12 man-hours because two people are doing it.


sounds like me no money to buy trimmer.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Dec 5, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Huh that sounds hard man.. Hopefully things are going better now.
> Yep thanks, I can still see some holes in my setup but overall its decent. I have to say that now since i got those Sanlights im probably going to be led grower after that vertical goes down. These are so damn good, first set with little issues ja learning mistakes was little over 1.5gpw. After couple of learning rounds its gonna be 2.


i backed out of this forum after you grew silent.to better health and better years ahead.my friend,pet kitten for me.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 5, 2021)

Sedan said:


> What you begin to grow soon will require mechanization of the process. It takes about 6 hours to trim 2.5 kg by hand. 12 man-hours because two people are doing it.


Yes im been looking for some trimmers but those kind of manual trimming machines doesnt seem so good. I havent ever seen electric one in use so im not sure if the quality with them is any better.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 5, 2021)

I may not say much but I'm still here and still watching.

I see a lot of good work, too.


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 5, 2021)

*Holy shit.*

I've always wondered if that would work... still, something inside me, deep down there, screams fire hazard..


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 6, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> *Holy shit.*
> 
> I've always wondered if that would work... still, something inside me, deep down there, screams fire hazard..


It looks more hazard in pictures than irl. Atleast with cooltubes its not different than horizontal grow from safety perspective.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 6, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> I may not say much but I'm still here and still watching.
> 
> I see a lot of good work, too.


Thank you sir!


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 6, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Hi guys! I am from Ukraine and do not speak English very much, therefore briefly!
> 
> I want to know, can you? 1.6 kg / square meter.
> 
> Thank you for attention!


You speak cannabis fluently


----------



## Sedan (Dec 7, 2021)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> i backed out of this forum after you grew silent.to better health and better years ahead.my friend,pet kitten for me.


Thanks, Bro!

Don't worry, I won't go anywhere!

I lick my wounds and fight again!)))



tuksu6000 said:


> not sure if the quality with them is any better.


In any case, there is a greater departure from the electric trimer than from manual processing. I don't like this. There were a lot of trimer models at the festival in Prague. If it was all this before, then I would ask the guy to study this issue in detail. We were more interested in new genetics and new technologies. But there was nothing to surprise us.



tuksu6000 said:


> It looks more hazard in pictures than irl. Atleast with cooltubes its not different than horizontal grow from safety perspective.


I don't see anything dangerous in your installation unless you feel like touching the lamp. To prevent this from happening by accident, you need to turn off the sodium lamps, turn on the backup light, and only go there after 5 minutes.



Antidote Man said:


> I've always wondered if that would work... still, something inside me, deep down there, screams fire hazard..


A fire is no more likely than from an electric kettle, if everything is connected clearly, then there will be no fire if the plants are aerated with gasoline.)))

Bro, when I first bought a sodium lamp, I turned it on from around the corner)))) It was so scary that it seemed about to explode!)))) I understand your concerns.

But as the Russians say: to be afraid of a wolf means not to go to the forest!



ttystikk said:


> I may not say much but I'm still here and still watching.


Is something growing for you now?



hotrodharley said:


> You speak cannabis fluently


Thanks, Bro!)) I'm flattered!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 7, 2021)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> sounds like me no money to buy trimmer.






Bro, why do we need a limousine or a chanel, because we have a soul.)))))

"Russians are coming"
James Forrestal

))))))))))


----------



## GanjaJack (Dec 7, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Bro, why do we need a limousine or a chanel, because we have a soul.)))))
> 
> "Russians are coming"
> James Forrestal
> ...




He will trim for free.... And he is the last of his kind....


----------



## Sedan (Dec 7, 2021)

GanjaJack said:


> He will trim for free.... And he is the last of his kind....


As for me, it's much easier for me to go outside at night and catch a bear .. Didn't you know? In Russia, bears walk freely on city streets, especially at night.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 7, 2021)

Good luck buddy, spiritual thoughts sent your way!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 8, 2021)

gr865 said:


> Good luck buddy, spiritual thoughts sent your way!


Thank you, Bro, from the bottom of my heart!

Good luck and good health to you too !!!


----------



## Livingblacksoil (Dec 12, 2021)

Thank you for such an informative thread.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 12, 2021)

Sedan said:


> As for me, it's much easier for me to go outside at night and catch a bear .. Didn't you know? In Russia, bears walk freely on city streets, especially at night.
> 
> View attachment 5042460


In Anchorage Alaska they actually do. Last year 8 were killed in the city. That's brown bears. The ones everyone is afraid of. No idea how many black bears bought it inside the city.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 13, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> In Anchorage Alaska they actually do. Last year 8 were killed in the city. That's brown bears. The ones everyone is afraid of. No idea how many black bears bought it inside the city.


To be honest, I've only seen a bear at the zoo. My father is a hunter, in our area there are only ducks, foxes, wild boars, hares, wolves. Bears are not found even in the densest forests. This is in Siberia, there are wild places, there to meet a bear is a common thing. Yes, Siberia is very similar to Alaska.



Livingblacksoil said:


> Thank you for such an informative thread.


Thank you too for visiting us!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 13, 2021)

Do you like dakhabrakha? I think they're one of the best representatives of the Ukrainians.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 13, 2021)

Check the drummer in her break. She's badass.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 13, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Do you like dakhabrakha? I think they're one of the best representatives of the Ukrainians.


Bro, it is very difficult for me to judge whether they are the best or not, because I am not familiar with this collective. I first heard about him from you. Apparently, this is from the category of pop music.

As for the best, I would single out such compositions by Ukrainian musicians from the best. You can count such musicians on your fingers.








hotrodharley said:


> Check the drummer in her break. She's badass.


I am not a particular connoisseur of Ukrainian or Russian folklore. Here I see only the motives of Ukrainian culture, for the most part distorted motives. I thought that this is not a Ukrainian team, from some Ukrainian diaspora in Canada, but then I googled and saw that they were from Kiev. I was surprised a little, because their clothes remind very vaguely of Ukrainian national clothes. These hats are intentionally comical, real hats looked like this


women did not wear such hats.

Bro, I love music, but I cannot judge this collective, especially when the mockery of Ukrainian culture begins in order to earn money! I tried to understand what they were singing ... I don’t understand women at all, when they sing in chorus, and the man repeats all the time about how the woman went to the village to get herself a lot of firewood. I thought for a long time what this means .. Does it make sense ... Where did she come from for firewood?)) And why should she get firewood in the village?)))) Then I understand .. that this is a copy of a Ukrainian folk song, where a woman carries water with a yoke, and a guy in love follows her. Instead of helping her, he declares his love for her. I understand this joke. But here .. I don’t understand it!

Bro, if I want to listen to a beat, I'd rather listen to The Chemical Brothers, The Crystal Method, The Prodigy.)) A potpourri of Ukrainian folklore in the form of club music, in the form of a costumed theatrical performance, I'm somehow not used to hearing.))

Bro, I'm even a little ashamed that this is the best of Ukrainian.)))


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 13, 2021)

Week 5





Blackberry Auto, shes blocking that hole on door, pretty much ready to chop.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 13, 2021)

.


tuksu6000 said:


> Week 5


Great, Bro!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 13, 2021)

Sedan said:


> You can count such musicians on your fingers.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Sedan (Dec 13, 2021)

This performer also based his compositions on the basis of Ukrainian folk. He gained popularity in Europe, especially in France


----------



## Sedan (Dec 13, 2021)

This song was also recognized in Europe, received some awards .. the first Ukrainian song that was released on MTV.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 13, 2021)

This arrangement is better)))

Only where we are not, there is no winter, only where we are not, living water flows. Tell me why I can’t forget what is not. Tell me why I can’t forget that winter is around.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 13, 2021)

Ukrainian folk song about a woman carrying water with a rocker.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 16, 2021)

Horizontal led round part2


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Horizontal led round part2
> View attachment 5047923


Hi Bro!

Please remind me, what do you feed your plants with and in what order?

PS I have a little pause for now. I haven't transplanted plants yet, so there's nothing to show yet. Busy now with worries connected with his son. It is necessary to close all the debts that have accumulated over the year. So busy.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2021)

Here is a bright moment that underlines the Russian mentality.






If you don't know, then Leonardo's grandmother was called .. Elena Stepanovna Smirnova.)))

Also, I was very surprised that Steven Spielberg's grandparents are Russians. I will say more: they are Ukrainian Jews from the city of Kamyanets-Podolsky, a Ukrainian city.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 18, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Hi Bro!
> 
> Please remind me, what do you feed your plants with and in what order?
> 
> PS I have a little pause for now. I haven't transplanted plants yet, so there's nothing to show yet. Busy now with worries connected with his son. It is necessary to close all the debts that have accumulated over the year. So busy.


Hey man! My nutrient brand is Aptus from Netherlands which i would definitely recommend!
They got basic, pro and extreme schedules, my feedings are somewhere between basic and pro.








Home | Aptus Holland - Aptus Plant Tech | True Plant Science


At Aptus Holland we believe in the power of providing solutions and education to our growers, rather than just selling products.




aptus-holland.com


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Hey man! My nutrient brand is Aptus from Netherlands which i would definitely recommend!
> They got basic, pro and extreme schedules, my feedings are somewhere between basic and pro.
> 
> 
> ...


I have never met these fertilizers, they are not advertised, although, after googling, I realized that you can buy me here. I will try this fertilizer on one of my students.









Aptus All-in-One Pellets 100 мл


Aptus All-in-One Pellets 100 мл




www.growmir.ru





We have more advertised Dutch fertilizers such as Powder Feeding or Plagron.

Also, I did not see the stand of these fertilizers at the exhibition in Prague. I believe that these fertilizers are intended more for the US market.

I saw with you that these fertilizers are quite good.

But in any case, I would advise to lower the dose a little, because the edges of the leaves dry out. It shouldn't be like that on veg.

What dose do you use, if possible in the PPM or EC?

The power of your light in watts per square meter?


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 18, 2021)

Sedan said:


> I have never met these fertilizers, they are not advertised, although, after googling, I realized that you can buy me here. I will try this fertilizer on one of my students.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My local store guys were also in Prague and after that they ask if I would like to try those Plagron products. Not sure yet since everything is going pretty good right now.
Yes i know that there is littlebit burned leaf tips and i should go a bit easyer with nutes  Ec is 1.1. I like to test how much they can take. Lights are 2x250w on 3x5ft tent, i suck at mathematics so u have to calculate w/sqf yourself.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2021)

I would like to debunk a few myths about the Russian people.

Russian Mafia.

The first major wave of emigration from Russia began after the 1917 revolution. This wave of "Russian mafiosi" brought the United States an unprecedented breakthrough in development, these were people such as:
Alexey V. Brodovich, Vladimir K. Zworykin, Vladimir Ipatov, George Kistiakowsky, Wassily Leontief, Alexander M. Concept, Igor Sikorsky, Lutonin Tymoshenko, Michael Chekhov, Vladimir Yourkevitch.

These people from the Russian Safia have made a significant contribution to the development of the United States, for which we must thank, and not hate!


In the late 60s of the 20th century, USSR citizens of Jewish origin were allowed to leave for permanent residence in the USSR. If you were a Jew according to your passport or proved your Jewish roots, then you could freely go abroad for permanent residence. Most of the citizens who emigrated from the USSR and Russia are Jews. What you call the Russian mafia is mostly ethnic Jews. At that moment, everyone wanted to be Jews.))) A lot of people left. but after a while, many began to return, especially after the collapse of the USSR. There were also unconfirmed reports at the time that the KGB allowed the most ardent criminals, after serving a prison term, to travel to the United States on a fake passport of a deceased Jew. This was an act of the KGB in order to destabilize the situation in the United States. Maybe the myth about the Russian mafia originated from there. I know a case: there was such a very famous gangster in Russia, Ivankov, nicknamed Yaponchik (translated as a little Japanese, because of the unusual Asian cut of the eyes for Russians). 









Vyacheslav Ivankov


Vyacheslav Kirillovich Ivankov was a notorious member of the Russian Mafia who was believed to have connections with Russian state intelligence organizations a




timenote.info





This gangster moved to the United States and made a lot of noise there, even the Italian mafia was afraid of him. Yes, I was once in a Russian prison and I know what a strong and collected person needs to be in order to be in authority. Previously, authoritative Russian gangsters were determined by the number of years they served in prison. All these tattoos on his body are prison tattoos and they clearly indicate his real life. The wind roses on his shoulders indicate that he is a gangster in life and has not done anything else in his life. Also, this tattoo is applied to the knees along the way - this means that he will not kneel in front of anyone. Yes, this is a serious gangster, and I will not envy the person who would have dealt with him. Yes, perhaps the mafia in Russia is the most persistent))), like the Red Army.))) But the myth is different - in those years, whoever came to the United States to emigrate Russians, everyone was called the Russian mafia - this is the work of the CIA and propaganda ...



Russian hackers.

It's no secret that Russia is and was at a lower economic level than the United States or Europe. It is very expensive for a Russian person to buy software or CDs with licensed products. I will put it simply - if there were no Russian hackers, then 80% of the inhabitants of Russia would not be able to afford either the Windows operating system, or computer games, or films. I remember a case when I opened my office, and I needed a number of computer programs, in order to buy them, I needed about $ 2000. It was a very large amount, and not only for me .. in general! But I was not sad for long, I opened the Internet and downloaded it all for free .. Then, of course, guys from the Department for Combating Economic Crimes came to my office, discovered pirate programs and threatened me with jail time.))) No, they did not threaten, they they asked me for a bribe of $ 50 ... "ny yfvoyuy vtomit 2000))))) Of course, I used their services and paid them the required amount. , in Russia the system is like that, it’s impossible there without piracy. ”Of course, Russian hackers have brought decent losses to various manufacturing companies, especially Bill Gates .. I can’t imagine how angry he is at this .. For example: Walt Disney products are best sold in Russia. .but this is a slightly different story about .. what kind of Russians are evil and cruel ... And of course the CIA is doing this and can’t do anything with Russian hackers .. because macrosoft suffers mega losses from Russian hackers, who, in fact, all this do for free, for the sake of professional interest, then upload it to the network. These are teenagers, yes, they can hack the Pentagon base, but they do it solely for the sake of professional interest. There is no political subtext in their actions and there was not. I personally know not a single Russian hacker, I turned to their services, when I needed to break some program so that it would be free for me. The fact that Russian hackers influence US policy - I don't know how for you, but for me it's funny!))) Russian hackers with a balalaika outwitted Bill Gates - aren't you funny?))) Gates is Nostradamus)))) He also predicted the beginning of the spread of Covid, in a few months ... Only recently, I saw his speech - he clearly said that the virus will pass in exactly two years !! And believe me, it will be so !!! I have said and will continue to say that this virus is a bacteriological weapon and it cannot be of natural origin !!!

Russian vodka.

To be honest, Russians are very fond of vodka. Vodka is the root of this word, the Russian word "вода (voda)". But if to be objective, then Russia is on the 16th place in the world for the consumption of alcoholic beverages.

Russian ignorance, lack of culture and cruelty.

I said earlier that most of the Russian intelligentsia left Russia after the 1917 revolution. Only the workers and peasants remained. The culture of the nation was greatly undermined.

In Russia, it is not customary when a stranger smiles at you, to smile back until he gets to know this person better. The Russian person always speaks directly, does not wag and does not twist - it certainly looks rude, especially when it comes to diplomacy. It is customary for you: if you even buy a hot dog, then before you buy, you ask the seller: "how are you?" It is not accepted by Russians that when you ask a stranger "how are you", he will be wary!)) Because he knows that his affairs are not needed by anyone except himself, and he understands that the person is cunning and wants something From him! This is the Russian mentality! In Russia, if you start to play around, wriggle, smile for any reason, then you will become suspicious in the end! Or crazy.)))

I can continue about this for a long time .. I just recently got carried away with this aspect of life, I study and reflect on it for a long time. .. This is geo-mentality.))))



tuksu6000 said:


> My local store guys were also in Prague and after that they ask if I would like to try those Plagron products. Not sure yet since everything is going pretty good right now.
> Yes i know that there is littlebit burned leaf tips and i should go a bit easyer with nutes  Ec is 1.1. I like to test how much they can take. Lights are 2x250w on 3x5ft tent, i suck at mathematics so u have to calculate w/sqf yourself.


1X1.5m for 500 watts - not enough, Bro!

The appetite of plants is directly related to the power of light, do not forget about it!

If you feed in the same way as in installation, where with sodium lamps, then this is wrong, there the light is much denser.

But I liked these fertilizers, I will try them ... on the students.)) In Ukraine, I did not find these fertilizers - they are not there.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 18, 2021)

Sedan said:


> I would like to debunk a few myths about the Russian people.
> 
> Russian Mafia.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree, definitely enough. I will show u some results in the end of flowering.
Okay is Plagron available where u live? And what nutrients u are using now?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> I have to disagree, definitely enough.


What do you disagree with? Bro is a botany school curriculum. The more light, the greater the appetite. In low light, you can never grow a strong hemp plant, no matter how you feed it.



tuksu6000 said:


> I will show u some results in the end of flowering.


I have no doubt that your results will impress me, but I'm talking about something else entirely, Bro.



tuksu6000 said:


> Okay is Plagron available where u live?


Yes, Plagron is popular in Ukraine. I don't really like Plagron, except perhaps the sensation green power stimulant.



tuksu6000 said:


> And what nutrients u are using now?


I am currently using Green Seeds House Powder Feeding. More precisely, I have been using this fertilizer for 7 years already .. I have tried different ones .. It is not difficult for me, sponsors will send me any fertilizer I want. This also applies to light.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 18, 2021)

Sedan said:


> What do you disagree with? Bro is a botany school curriculum. The more light, the greater the appetite. In low light, you can never grow a strong hemp plant, no matter how you feed it.
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that your results will impress me, but I'm talking about something else entirely, Bro.
> ...


Yes its true but im sure that these lights are strong enough to fill that space with pretty big plants if i dont do any mistakes. I dont really believe that there could be anymore growth going on even if I add extra watts.

Hah sounds cool to have sponsors. I just wish i had more space and more tents so i could compare different thing side by side.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 18, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Yes its true but im sure that these lights are strong enough to fill that space with pretty big plants if i dont do any mistakes. I dont really believe that there could be anymore growth going on even if I add extra watts.
> 
> Hah sounds cool to have sponsors. I just wish i had more space and more tents so i could compare different thing side by side.


Edit: Sry man i just read your post again and realize that u were talking about feeding and not space itself. My bad


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Yes its true but im sure that these lights are strong enough to fill that space with pretty big plants if i dont do any mistakes. I dont really believe that there could be anymore growth going on even if I add extra watts.


Bro, in Russia they say so))): Where did you study, I taught!)))

For your light (I know this light very well) the following parameters are needed: for 1 square meter - 450-500 watts - this will be an OPTIMAL result. Your area needs about 700 watts of your light. It's not me who came up with it - it's sponsors who send me light, and then they watch.))) I also watch! It was I who persuaded Mars Hydro to use OSRAM red diodes in their lamps - you know, they believed me.))))



tuksu6000 said:


> Hah sounds cool to have sponsors.


It only sounds "cool")))), in fact, apart from their junk, which has nowhere to add, no profit.))))



tuksu6000 said:


> I just wish i had more space and more tents so i could compare different thing side by side.


There is nothing easier to make your dream come true))) We are filming a video based on your work, you get what you want .. of course, you will show in action what you got. There is one drawback ... one student guy let me down not long ago .. Mars Hydro gave him a lamp and a tent according to my recommendations, for a total of $ 500, and he let me down ... Now I am ashamed in front of Mars Hydro)))) , because I'm not the Russian mafia.))) Do you understand?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Edit: Sry man i just read your post again and realize that u were talking about feeding and not space itself. My bad


Bro, I'm not a fool, I'm just Russian))) I already understood everything perfectly. Do not worry!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2021)

Just highlight the text that needs to be answered so that I don't be forced to be Sherlock Holmes.))


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2021)

I found a light like yours - here's the result.



Here 450 watts per meter - the result was very decent for my student.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 18, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Bro, in Russia they say so))): Where did you study, I taught!)))
> 
> For your light (I know this light very well) the following parameters are needed: for 1 square meter - 450-500 watts - this will be an OPTIMAL result. Your area needs about 700 watts of your light. It's not me who came up with it - it's sponsors who send me light, and then they watch.))) I also watch! It was I who persuaded Mars Hydro to use OSRAM red diodes in their lamps - you know, they believed me.))))
> 
> ...


Yes i do. Fck thats a shame. Can u tell what he did/didnt do?


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 18, 2021)

Sedan said:


> I found a light like yours - here's the result.
> 
> View attachment 5049248
> 
> Here 450 watts per meter - the result was very decent for my student.


Looks really nice! What size of space is that? And did he add extra co2?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Can u tell what he did/didnt do?


Just being here, I'll watch.

Bro, it's not at all difficult for me, it depends on you for the most part .... They constantly write to me and impose their junk .. I'm really tired of fighting them off.)))

I already thought about opening a shop for used lamps and tents.))



tuksu6000 said:


> Looks really nice! What size of space is that? And did he add extra co2?


No, there was nothing like that. He's just capable ... like you.)))


2x2 meters, if I'm not mistaken, there is a tent, then partly, three types of light were tested there.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2021)

Sedan said:


> then partly, three types of light were tested there.


What is above and this is L ED - different models.



This is Sodium Sylvania Grow Lux. Here you need a little more - 600 watts per square meter


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Can u tell what he did/didnt do?


He turned out to be a failure - here are his plants!




Bro, I'm sorry, I quickly translated it without Google)) My fault!))


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 18, 2021)

Sedan said:


> He turned out to be a failure - here are his plants!
> View attachment 5049269
> 
> View attachment 5049270
> ...


No problem. Yeah thats a bit weak..
But that 2x2 is impressive!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2021)

And the most important thing is that he really wants to, but he can't, I actually felt sorry for him .. the mistake was on my part.

No, Bro, not a single person that I sent the lamp deceived me .. like the Russian mafia))) .. they respect me too much there to cheat!)))


----------



## Sedan (Dec 18, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> But that 2x2 is impressive!


I have much impressive ones))) There is a guy from Moldova, he has a whole plantation.)) There is no time to look .. now is Saturday evening, I drink vodka and play the balalaika!)))


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 18, 2021)

Sedan said:


> I have much impressive ones))) There is a guy from Moldova, he has a whole plantation.)) There is no time to look .. now is Saturday evening, I drink vodka and play the balalaika!)))


Haha im not suprised


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 18, 2021)

That is a nice way of doing indoors....Nice grow.!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 20, 2021)

outside Dixie said:


> That is a nice way of doing indoors....Nice grow.!


Thanks, Bro!


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Dec 21, 2021)

Sedan said:


> And the most important thing is that he really wants to, but he can't, I actually felt sorry for him .. the mistake was on my part.
> 
> No, Bro, not a single person that I sent the lamp deceived me .. like the Russian mafia))) .. they respect me too much there to cheat!)))


looks like my firstgrow under a t5!


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Dec 21, 2021)

Sedan said:


> He turned out to be a failure - here are his plants!
> View attachment 5049269
> 
> View attachment 5049270
> ...


looks like my firstgrow over 40 years ago under a t5 in a basement closet.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Dec 21, 2021)

good evening sedan,are you getting stronger yet?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 22, 2021)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> looks like my firstgrow over 40 years ago


Wow ... forty years ago I did not know what marijuana is.))) I was then 5))), I first tried it at 18 .. at the university. I was smoked by a classmate when we first met.)) It was inconvenient for me to refuse him. I pretended that I was an experienced one.))) Damn, how bad it was then.))) We smoked in between classes ... I put my head on the desk and covered it with my hands. I did not pay attention to the teacher. I could not move, I felt sick and dizzy. I prayed to God))) to make it easier for me, I thought that I would die.))) I swore to myself that if I did not die, then NEVER in my life would I smoke this rubbish.))) This was my first acquaintance with marijuana.


oldsilvertip55 said:


> under a t5 in a basement closet.


Bro, I don't know what t5 is. I only know t1000))))









T-1000 — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org







oldsilvertip55 said:


> good evening sedan,are you getting stronger yet?


Hi Bro!

Russians say that what is good for a Russian is death for a German.)) This proverb appeared during the Second World War, when everyone realized how physically the Germans are physically weak in critical conditions, in comparison with the Russians.

No, Bro, in order to deprive me of strength, it is necessary to try very hard.)) If there are failures, then this is a temporary phenomenon.

I completely forgot to show you the results of my two last works. Do not judge strictly, I did it this time, not the way I wanted.

Damn, they introduced new rules, now you can't watch my videos on outside resources, only on YouTube. Sorry, not my fault!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 22, 2021)

@Sedan can you post some pictures from those grows?


----------



## Sedan (Dec 22, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> @Sedan can you post some pictures from those grows?


what pictures are you talking about, I do not understand a little? If about those on the two videos above, then all these pictures are here in this thread. Unless I published a video cut here.

Bro, what are you talking about?)))


----------



## Sedan (Dec 22, 2021)

This is my last cycle in the tent and setup, which turned out badly .. not the way I wanted.))


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 22, 2021)

Sedan said:


> what pictures are you talking about, I do not understand a little? If about those on the two videos above, then all these pictures are here in this thread. Unless I published a video cut here.
> 
> Bro, what are you talking about?)))


Ah, ok. I was just asking to see pictures from the videos but you have already posted some.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Dec 22, 2021)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> good evening sedan,are you getting stronger yet?


did math been smoking cannabis for 50 years ,i must be old.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 22, 2021)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> did math been smoking cannabis for 50 years ,i must be old.


Almost that long for me, too.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 23, 2021)

Some weed pics


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Some weed pics
> View attachment 5052233View attachment 5052235View attachment 5052236View attachment 5052237View attachment 5052238View attachment 5052239


Very nice! Reminds me of old times.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 23, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Very nice! Reminds me of old times.


Thanks! Maybe u should start it again


----------



## Sedan (Dec 23, 2021)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> did math been smoking cannabis for 50 years


Have you been smoking every day all these years?



ttystikk said:


> Ah, ok. I was just asking to see pictures from the videos but you have already posted some.


Yes, this video consists only of the photos that are here. Added a small video as well.


tuksu6000 said:


> Some weed pics


Bro, I already told you that you give a lot of fertilizers. Reduce the dose.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 23, 2021)

If I were you, I would water it exclusively with water!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Thanks! Maybe u should start it again


I'm done with CMH or HPS lighting.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 23, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> I'm done with CMH or HPS lighting.


Oh yes i get it now. Same here after this vert round.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 23, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Have you been smoking every day all these years?
> 
> 
> Yes, this video consists only of the photos that are here. Added a small video as well.
> ...


Yep i will do a littlebit


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Oh yes i get it now. Same here after this vert round.


When you switch to LED, change your racks so they are a flat plane instead of curved. You get more room for growth and it's much easier to work on.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 23, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> When you such to LED, change your racks so they are a flat plane instead of curved. You get more room for growth and it's much easier to work on.


Im probably going to run just basic horizontal setup in 3x5 tent. 
I havent really see any vertical led setups inside tent. How u would adjust led panels on 3x5 tent in vertical set?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Im probably going to run just basic horizontal setup in 3x5 tent.
> I havent really see any vertical led setups inside tent. How u would adjust led panels on 3x5 tent in vertical set?


Not much room in a tent...


----------



## Sedan (Dec 24, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Yep i will do a littlebit


I didn't tell you about this earlier so as not to upset you. The first time is always better than the second. This is from my personal experience.

Also, I will note that now, when you have a lot of plants, you start having problems with the microclimate. This is noticeable in the plants. You need to improve the ventilation in the tent. 

What is your extraction power?


tuksu6000 said:


> Im probably going to run just basic horizontal setup in 3x5 tent.
> I havent really see any vertical led setups inside tent. How u would adjust led panels on 3x5 tent in vertical set?


I have a person who will make you an OSRAM lamp of any configuration and power according to your tent parameters, if you are interested. Your tent needs a light of about 900 watts. The luminaire is 1.5m high and 15cm in diameter.


ttystikk said:


> When you switch to LED, change your racks so they are a flat plane instead of curved. You get more room for growth and it's much easier to work on.


On a tent 1X1.5m, if you turn the lamps straight, not curved, you need a lot more light.

We have an awning 1X1.5m. The working area of each wall is 1x1.5 + 1x1.5 + 1.5x1.5 + 1.5x1.5 = 7.5 square meters.

This is a lot of light needed.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 24, 2021)

Sedan said:


> I didn't tell you about this earlier so as not to upset you. The first time is always better than the second. This is from my personal experience.
> 
> Also, I will note that now, when you have a lot of plants, you start having problems with the microclimate. This is noticeable in the plants. You need to improve the ventilation in the tent.
> 
> ...


I have Td-silent 500 and Honeywell fan blowing air throught cooltubes. Tempeture is about 26c and humidity is around 50%.

Thanks for offer. I just purchached those Sanlight which were pretty expensive so im going to continue using them now.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 24, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> I have Td-silent 500 and Honeywell fan blowing air throught cooltubes.


570 cubic meters per hour, I have the same hood capacity in my installation.

Another contour, through a cool tube, everything should be fine.



tuksu6000 said:


> Tempeture is about 26c and humidity is around 50%.


Temperature and humidity are not as important here as air exchange.

Also, it would be nice if there was a distance of 10cm between the net and the tent. So that air circulates in this gap. This is important, Bro, when such a thick tapestry.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 24, 2021)

Sedan said:


> 570 cubic meters per hour, I have the same hood capacity in my installation.
> 
> Another contour, through a cool tube, everything should be fine.
> 
> ...


True, cant do much for that right now. Im trying to control air movement with defolition. It seems to work just fine. That circle could anyway be littlebit smaller, some of the buds are too far away from lights.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 24, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> I just purchached those Sanlight which were pretty expensive so im going to continue using them now.


This is your light, as I understand it









Sanlight LED Set 1x EVO 4-120


Fast delivery across Europe | Great prices | Neutral packaging | Order online now!




www.growmart.eu





SEOUL SEMICONDUCTOR diodes are not popular with us, we use Samsung or Cree for white. But the price is about the same for these diodes.



tuksu6000 said:


> True, cant do much for that right now.


Yes, now you can’t do anything, it’s for the future.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Dec 24, 2021)

Sedan said:


> This is your light, as I understand it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep thats my light


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2021)

Sedan said:


> I didn't tell you about this earlier so as not to upset you. The first time is always better than the second. This is from my personal experience.
> 
> Also, I will note that now, when you have a lot of plants, you start having problems with the microclimate. This is noticeable in the plants. You need to improve the ventilation in the tent.
> 
> ...


When I did my light vs area calculations for the round silo vertical grow, they always showed how much I was under lighting the square footage. I got good results anyway.

When I upgraded to LED, I was very careful to keep exactly the same Watts per unit of area. The improvement in quality and quantity was immediately obvious.

For reference, that number was about 400W/m².


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Dec 24, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Yep i will do a littlebit


no my work took care of that with drug testing,trouble is that 3or 4 days after doing pills and meth these other guys piss clean ,smoking i had to stop smokin @least three weeks early.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas Guys!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 25, 2021)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> no my work took care of that with drug testing,trouble is that 3or 4 days after doing pills and meth these other guys piss clean ,smoking i had to stop smokin @least three weeks early.


I didn't get it a little, Bro: can't you smoke when you're using meth?

I have been using meth for a long time. And he smoked, nothing like that happened to me.

More to the point, I can make meth from ephedrine, red phosphorus, and crystalline iodine. It turns out not very clean, but it takes a couple of days, very strong.

.. probably won't be able to cook anymore))), it was a long time ago, I forgot already ..



ttystikk said:


> Whe


I want to share a joke with you. Although such things, many take it very seriously and blame it sincerely.

The "authoritative" newspaper Times for December 21.



Russia conducts exercises on the border with Ukraine



Yes, it does, of course. Only Orenburg is located 2000 kilometers from the border with Ukraine.



Russia is preparing a blitz krieg)))))) It will take about 27 hours to transfer equipment to the border with Ukraine. The blow will be unexpected and lightning-fast.))))

If the exercises were conducted, for example, in St. Petersburg, it could be written that these exercises are taking place on the border with ... Great Britain.))))

I have not seen such a blatant lie from such an authoritative publication - it looks like a yellow press anymore.))) Or, for some reason, their journalists are illiterate.)))

Do you know what this is talking about, Bro ?! This suggests that the West has nothing to oppose to Russia at the moment, except for outright lies, which the whole world reads, and which the whole world also sacredly believes! There is nothing that could really compromise Russia now, they would have dug it out of the ground and printed it!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 25, 2021)

The German Foreign Minister (woman) in all seriousness threatened Putin that he would prohibit him from visiting boutiques in Paris.)))))

Hillary Clinton compared Putin to .. Lenin, because Putin is just like Lenin, who had a favorite aphorism:

"Take the bayonet and prick the body until you bump into a bone."

V. Lenin.

This is a blatant lie: Lenin has 50 volumes of his works



And believe me that there are not stupid things for the most part.

there is no such aphorism in any volume!

Hillary Clinton is an illiterate liar !)))

I will say more, based on the works of Marx, Engels and ... Lenin, such a state as China still maintains! China has brought the work of these people to life. He put their theory into practice. And show me now where the Chinese are stabbing someone with a bayonet?)) Happy people live there.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 25, 2021)

"I honor in Lenin a man who, with complete self-sacrifice, devoted all his strength to the cause of the implementation of social justice. I consider his method expedient. But one thing is indisputable: people like him are the keepers and renovators of the conscience of mankind."

(Albert Einstein)

ironically .. I will give one more historical fact)))

The American magazine Time considered the physicist Albert Einstein to be the greatest thinker of the last century. And it was Einstein who, perhaps, gave the highest appraisal to Lenin, calling him “the keeper and multiplier of the conscience of mankind”. Einstein lived a long life (died 1955). He knew about what was happening in Russia: about the civil war and the Stalinist era, but did not change his mind.

And again, I’m not a lover or admirer of Lenin, I just don’t like it when people lie!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 25, 2021)

Let me show you another page in the history of Russia. It was back in 1969. On the border between Russia and China, there is a small island called Damansky. At that time he belonged to Russia, I don't know what hit Mao in the head, maybe he drank too much vodka last night, but he made an incomprehensible decision - to seize this island by military means. This island was small and there was nothing on it - a snowy desert.

A little background is important here. Relations between the USSR and China in the middle of the last century were very warm and friendly. In fact, Mao and Stalin were great friends. And as always at the time, Mao got much more from friendship than Stalin. Mao begged Stalin for nuclear weapons technology, and the Chinese army was also fully equipped with Soviet weapons, ranging from aircraft to AKs, which they still have not learned to do normally.

All this continued until Stalin's death. When Stalin died, Khrushchev came to power, who publicly criticized and condemned Stalin for his activities. You will never believe ... the most offended ... Mao Zedong! At first, he still came to Khrushchev in Moscow, he wanted to beg for the technology of a nuclear submarine. But after Khrushchev refused him this, he finally broke off relations with Moscow. This continued until 1969. When the Chinese, with 5,000 men, went on the attack. The island was guarded by several hundred border guards. They asked for Moscow. Moscow, as in 1941, .. as always .. said, not to succumb to provocations, to solve the problem on its own, so as not to provoke a global war with China. There was a small reserve at our disposal. For almost two weeks the Russian border guards defended themselves heroically and did not retreat ... as in Stalingrad .. All this time, the commander requested support from Moscow. He was refused time after time. And when most of the Russian border guards were killed. He made an unauthorized decision, summoned several vehicles with Grad missile launchers from the district. It was the newest, classified weapon at the time, no one knew about it. This was the first combat use of the Grad. These several installations fired only one volley. Perhaps the Chinese thought that heavenly punishment had descended on them .. no, the communists do not believe in God, they probably thought that Lenin was threatening them from heaven .. 5000 Chinese fled in all directions ... Just one volley. They never came back ...

I am telling this to the fact that in the photo, where the exercises are ... on the border with Ukraine, this is the very Grad ... A very old and inaccurate installation. It is in service with the Ukrainian army ..


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Dec 25, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Merry Christmas Guys!


marry christmas to you and yours sedan!


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Dec 25, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Yep i will do a littlebit


no not every day because of work i had to be ready to piss clean and to weigh in at 235 lbs.takes me about three or four weeks to clear cannabis,the pill shooters and crack crew would pass a drug test and laugh @ me because it took so many weeks to clear my system for the cannabis test,now it seems like most of pill ,crack crew are dead and gone hep c , brain bleeds and other problems!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 25, 2021)

Sedan said:


> I have not seen such a blatant lie from such an authoritative publication - it looks like a yellow press anymore.))) Or, for some reason, their journalists are illiterate.)))
> 
> Do you know what this is talking about, Bro ?! This suggests that the West has nothing to oppose to Russia at the moment, except for outright lies, which the whole world reads, and which the whole world also sacredly believes! There is nothing that could really compromise Russia now, they would have dug it out of the ground and printed it!


My friend, the moment you realize that it is all a game to make money for the rich while fooling the rest, you understand.

You know the joke; the difference between Pravda and the New York Times is that Americans still believe what is printed there.

The West has allowed its need outlets to become simple outlets for intelligence agency stupidity and lies.

Always remember that America's weapons makers control American foreign policy because that's where they make their money.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 26, 2021)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> no not every day because of work i had to be ready to piss clean and to weigh in at 235 lbs.takes me about three or four weeks to clear cannabis,the pill shooters and crack crew would pass a drug test and laugh @ me because it took so many weeks to clear my system for the cannabis test,now it seems like most of pill ,crack crew are dead and gone hep c , brain bleeds and other problems!


Now I understand. Yes, marijuana takes a very long time to be removed from the blood, no wonder. Cocaine is removed most quickly - I know for sure - a few days. I have a 1964 reference book of medicines at home. In those days, drugstores sold meth, cocaine, and morphine. In Russia, meth is called Pervitin. This drug was invented in Germany in the 30s of the last century. This book describes all the features of this drug. It was written there that 90% is removed from the blood immediately, the rest is after six months (this does not show the test). This is the purest lab methamphetamine. When I jumped off this shit, I had bronchitis for six months, nothing helped me, I thought I had cancer .. I have never been sick for so long in my life. You understand what this poison is.

Are you an athlete or have you been in the civil service? that your blood was taken so often and your weight is so important.



ttystikk said:


> My friend, the moment you realize that it is all a game to make money for the rich while fooling the rest, you understand.


Bro, very dirty and dishonest games are already too much ... like playing cards! Yes, I understand, all this is inflated to prevent the launch of the Nord Stream, so that Putin's nerves will lose his nerves, as in Georgia - this will be a reinforced concrete argument to impose sanctions on the Nord Stream.


ttystikk said:


> You know the joke; the difference between Pravda and the New York Times is that Americans still believe what is printed there.


You won't believe it, Bro, I've never read the Правда. When perestroika began, the New York Times began to be sold in Russian in our newspaper stalls. It was very interesting for me then. This is the late 1980s. In Pravda, various nonsense was written, such as how many tons of grain were harvested on the collective farm "Lenin's Way" or how many overfulfilled the plan for the production of steel at the plant.)) Absolute nonsense.))



ttystikk said:


> America's weapons makers control


I already told you, Bro, that American weapons are already less and less in control of something, especially after Afghanistan.

Also, the US government is slipping into some kind of nasty cesspool.

Just see for yourself which of the armies will win, in your opinion, judging by this social advertisement. I would be ashamed ...
And it is absolutely not a matter of weapons. If they think that the Americans, after watching this ad, will want to join the army?))) Are they stupid or what?)))


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 27, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Now I understand. Yes, marijuana takes a very long time to be removed from the blood, no wonder. Cocaine is removed most quickly - I know for sure - a few days. I have a 1964 reference book of medicines at home. In those days, drugstores sold meth, cocaine, and morphine. In Russia, meth is called Pervitin. This drug was invented in Germany in the 30s of the last century. This book describes all the features of this drug. It was written there that 90% is removed from the blood immediately, the rest is after six months (this does not show the test). This is the purest lab methamphetamine. When I jumped off this shit, I had bronchitis for six months, nothing helped me, I thought I had cancer .. I have never been sick for so long in my life. You understand what this poison is.
> 
> Are you an athlete or have you been in the civil service? that your blood was taken so often and your weight is so important.
> 
> ...


Awww man.....
...so correct.  

"...MY adventure..." what a bunch of crap...
fwiw, in my day it was about Serving my Country, not myself.

I had the privilege of having a WWII vet for a neighbor for a couple of years.
Unfortunately I think they were our last great generation - every gen. since then has been more and more about "what's in it for me?"


----------



## Sedan (Dec 28, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Unfortunately I think they were our last great generation


Bro, you're absolutely right!

American soldiers fought bravely in the Pacific and Europe after the opening of a second front. I've read a lot about this. Roosevelt helped the USSR with military aid. When military aid was transported by sea, the convoys were hunted by German submarines. A lot of American sailors died then. Bright memory to you !!! Your Willis, Aircobras and ... Studebakers, I have known since childhood. I thought for a very long time that the Studebaker was Russian vehicles.))) Because they were equipped with Soviet Katyusha rocket launchers. There are a lot of monuments in the USSR .. on which Katyusha .. and Studebaker ... with a red star on the door.)))





Lockedin said:


> I think they were our last great generation - every gen


And this is very simple to explain: when a country is threatened by an external danger, such as a war, that a person understands that if he is for himself, he will never defeat the enemy. The whole country becomes one whole, because they have a COMMON goal - to drive the enemy from their land! America was more fortunate, there was no enemy on its land. This is when your mothers, sisters, sons and grandfathers .. women, old people and children are tortured, raped and killed. You have no idea what the hatred was .. it was animal hatred! In addition, any Russian soldier knew that if he did not win, then the Germans would destroy his entire family - he had no choice! It is from here that this insane bravery of the Russian soldier and the recklessness of the Soviet military leaders, who threw the infantry under German tanks. It was not that grief ... for the whole country .. it was HELL! And the Russian soldier did not have time to think about his own benefit, because he had no choice - either he wins or he dies - there is no choice!

Remember the Meeting on the Elbe. Russian and American soldiers then hugged, kissed, danced and drank vodka together. They were brothers then!

Now about the same thing is happening, at this moment Russia rallied in the face of a common enemy, if seven years ago the Russians hated Putin, now they will follow Putin to death. And over the years, nothing has changed, except that a common enemy has appeared. Now Russia is stronger than ever. And I will not let anyone stand in the way of the Russian bear now! Whatever weapon is there.



Lockedin said:


> I had the privilege of having a WWII vet for a neighbor for a couple of years.


In my childhood, absolutely in every family, one of my relatives died in this war, and in every family there was one of the grandfathers who fought, most of the grandmothers survived the occupation. For three years Kharkov was occupied by the Germans, they destroyed the city by 80%, left ruins.

My father remembers the Germans, he was little then. German soldiers lived in my grandmother's house. They were lucky, these Germans were decent and intelligent, they did not beat or rape, like other Germans. They just washed and cooked food for them. No, there was no respect there, the Germans behaved very arrogantly, treated them like slaves or servants, although they glued to the Russian girls. A German harassed my grandmother's sister, he constantly came to the house .. then they hid her ... sometimes in the stove (Russian stoves are large) so that he would not rape her. The German dressed like a clown))) .. put on a white suit, brought flowers.))

My grandmother, out of poverty, when she washed the things of the Germans, she stole some food, so that my father would not starve to death. Can you imagine how she risked, she would have been shot for this if they knew. I remember one trophy, this is a German commouflage cape.

something like that.
In my childhood, absolutely in every family, one of my relatives died in this war, and in every family there was one of the grandfathers who fought, most of the grandmothers survived the occupation. For three years Kharkov was occupied by the Germans, they destroyed the city by 80%, left ruins.

My father remembers the Germans, he was little then. German soldiers lived in my grandmother's house. They were lucky, these Germans were decent and intelligent, they did not beat or rape, like other Germans. They just washed and cooked food for them. No, there was no respect there, the Germans behaved very arrogantly, treated them like slaves or servants, although they glued to the Russian girls. A German harassed my grandmother's sister, he constantly came to the house .. then they hid her ... sometimes in the stove (Russian stoves are large) so that he would not rape her. The German dressed like a clown))) .. put on a white suit, brought flowers.))

My grandmother, out of poverty, when she washed the things of the Germans, she stole some food, so that my father would not starve to death. Can you imagine how she risked, she would have been shot for this if they knew. I remember one trophy, this is a German commouflage cape.

something like that.



I found her in the attic of a house in the trash by accident, she lay there for forty years and was in good condition, very high quality material. I asked my grandmother what it was, she told me a story about how the Germans lived in their house, about her sister who was hiding in the oven, about how she stole things and food from the Germans in order to somehow survive. When I played war with my friends, I always wore this camouflage cape. And in the neighboring forest ... dig with a shovel on a bayonet .. there everything was covered with shot ammunition, mine fragments and other things .. 3 times Kharkov passed from hand to hand .. in those places there were hellish battles.




Lockedin said:


> has been more and more about "what's in it for me?"


My father told me about what people were like after the war ... They were completely different people, then everyone was thinking about a common goal, they were kinder and more sincere ... yes, you are right again.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 28, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Bro, you're absolutely right!
> 
> American soldiers fought bravely in the Pacific and Europe after the opening of a second front. I've read a lot about this. Roosevelt helped the USSR with military aid. When military aid was transported by sea, the convoys were hunted by German submarines. A lot of American sailors died then. Bright memory to you !!! Your Willis, Aircobras and ... Studebakers, I have known since childhood. I thought for a very long time that the Studebaker was Russian vehicles.))) Because they were equipped with Soviet Katyusha rocket launchers. There are a lot of monuments in the USSR .. on which Katyusha .. and Studebaker ... with a red star on the door.)))
> 
> ...


It is very troubling to me as an American that America has made itself an enemy of so many around the world. Our leaders have forgotten that peace is a precious gift, worth far more than any amount of money in war profits.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 28, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> that peace is a precious gift


Golden words, Bro!

I don't understand what the Americans lack?)) Can you enlighten me? Is it really just greed?)))

Bro is so primitive as to be considered true ...

I hope that there are many like you left in the USA, and you are finally going to tell your government that you don’t need to turn us into brainless zombies, give us real freedom of reason, and not freedom of lies, lust and hypocrisy .. and other perversions, from which I personally disgust!

Sorry, Bro, for the harshness - it's all the cry of my soul!

PS everything that the administration reads here is a joke, consider all the similarities with real characters and real events to be artistic fiction! I was joking.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 28, 2021)

Sedan said:


> Golden words, Bro!
> 
> I don't understand what the Americans lack?)) Can you enlighten me? Is it really just greed?)))
> 
> ...


America's last two administrations have been a joke. We've gone from a bumbling Hitler wannabe to a doddering place holder. In both cases, the monsters keep murdering innocent people around the world for profit.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 28, 2021)

I'll tell you a little about the Katyusha installation that was installed on the Studebaker. Katyusha is a diminutive on behalf of Katya .. Katerina. The rocket launcher was called BM-13. The soldiers of the Red Army called her Katyusha. It came from folklore, namely songs. In which it is said about how the girl Katyusha is waiting for her boyfriend from the war, she is very bored, cries .. then, when she becomes completely sad, she goes up a high hill and begins to sing sadly about the guy she loved, whom she was waiting for .. apparently, she felt that her boyfriend was dead, so her song was very sad. Therefore, when the soldiers of the Red Army held the Germans and they could not hold back, they died ... And suddenly ... a hellish sound was heard ... the Germans all began to scatter in different directions in panic. Then one of the distraught Russian soldiers exclaimed in delight, “It was Katyusha who went up the high hill and sang her song. After that, this rocket launcher was called Katyusha. The Grad installation from which the Chinese fled was a later modification.

Katyusha


----------



## Sedan (Dec 28, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> America's last two administrations have been a joke. We've gone from a bumbling Hitler wannabe to a doddering place holder. In both cases, the monsters keep murdering innocent people around the world for profit.


)) Bro, not the last administrations, Biden has been in politics since the time of Brezhnev.))

It would be more accurate to say that the evolution of American politics smoothly grew into an atavisim.

Bro, you need a reboot .. it's like rebooting the system disk in your computer .. Bro, I don't want to scare you in any way, but hard times are coming for America, however, as well as for the whole world ..


----------



## Sedan (Dec 28, 2021)

The Germans are also crazy)))



Putin in the form of a railway conductor)) it's funny .. only shoulder straps from the army .. only, there are no such titles in the Russian army .. Illiterate! Personally, I will be able to distinguish a Sturmbannführer from a Standartenführer or a Scharführer or Gruppenführer by chevrons!)) Why are you deceiving people ?!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 28, 2021)

Sedan said:


> )) Bro, not the last administrations, Biden has been in politics since the time of Brezhnev.))
> 
> It would be more accurate to say that the evolution of American politics smoothly grew into an atavisim.
> 
> Bro, you need a reboot .. it's like rebooting the system disk in your computer .. Bro, I don't want to scare you in any way, but hard times are coming for America, however, as well as for the whole world ..


You and I are in full agreement here.

Tyrants never let go of power willingly or easily.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 28, 2021)

I have always admired the image of a Russian intelligence officer embodied in Soviet films. The form from Hugo Boss has always fascinated me. This shape was copied to the smallest detail.

This is a Russian actor who played the role of a scout. This film was extremely popular in the USSR.



I know from the chevrons and shoulder straps that this is the SD Standartenfuehrer. Why don't the Germans know that railway conductors do not pump gas, they bring tea and coffee to passengers in the compartment ...

And I find it funny to look at the Germans who say that Putin is a tyrant !!! Really funny !! These "kind people" exterminated 40 million of my brothers just like that, I would advise these kind people .. to close your mouth now !! Nobody has forgotten what you did with my grandfathers!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 28, 2021)

This is my hometown after the good Germans .. let them fuck with their advice!

This is the city center, the most beautiful buildings have been destroyed



They put Putin in the uniform of the times of Stalin .. Who were the Germans then ??? !!!

They compare Putin with Lenin !!! Who were the Germans in the First World War !!!!!! ???? Who was better than Lenin or the Germans ???? !!! This lie is driving me crazy !! Who first used gas attacks? Putin ?! Or Stalin? Maybe Lenin? Who first used nuclear weapons ?! What have you fucked? Look for flaws in yourself better!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 28, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> You and


Bro, I'm sorry, it's not for you))) .. I'm just dumbfounded by this lie!


----------



## Sedan (Dec 30, 2021)

I want to leave all the bad things last year. and start a new page in life.

The foreword will be a quote from Goethe from Faust

I can't find an English translation, so I will translate it as best I can .. in prose

"Oh happy is the one to whom joy has been given
- Hope to get out of the impenetrable darkness.
What we know is not necessary for us.
What we need, we do not know. "


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 30, 2021)

Sedan said:


> I want to leave all the bad things last year. and start a new page in life.
> 
> The foreword will be a quote from Goethe from Faust
> 
> ...


Not sure if the translation is perfect;
- but that is a beautiful turn of phrase.


----------



## Sedan (Dec 31, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Not sure if the translation is perfect;
> - but that is a beautiful turn of phrase.


I cannot find this moment, neither in English nor in the original. But in Russian it also sounds beautiful in poetry.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jan 2, 2022)

Sedan said:


> I want to leave all the bad things last year. and start a new page in life.
> 
> The foreword will be a quote from Goethe from Faust
> 
> ...


Are u going to swich to hps or whole round with leds?


----------



## Sedan (Jan 3, 2022)

tuksu6000 said:


> Are u going to swich to hps or whole round with leds?


There is no point in turning on sodium lamps now. This is an extra temperature, as well as an extra power consumption, the same vega passes better through L ED than under a sodium lamp.

Closer to flowering, I will connect sodium, first one, then the second, so that the plants adapt to different lighting, then I will transfer to flowering.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 3, 2022)

Lockedin said:


> Not sure if the translation is perfect;
> - but that is a beautiful turn of phrase.


O happy he, who still renews
The hope, from Error’s deeps to rise forever! 
That which one does not know, one needs to use;
And what one knows, one uses never.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 3, 2022)

I was not joking then: the Americans and Russian men were kissing.



Imagine what the press would write if it were now.)))


----------



## Sedan (Jan 3, 2022)

This is not photoshop, this is a real photo.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jan 9, 2022)

Done. Sorry about shitty quality. More info and better pics when all dry. What a journey it was. Thanks @Sedan for help!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 11, 2022)

tuksu6000 said:


> Done. Sorry about shitty quality.


Hi Bro!

Do not worry, this is normal, I already told you about it! Next time you will definitely be better!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 11, 2022)

*I still have everything in the process. I don’t think about switching 12/12 yet. I want to fill even more space.*

*Let me remind you that these are clones*


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jan 11, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Hi Bro!
> 
> Do not worry, this is normal, I already told you about it! Next time you will definitely be better!


Hah i mean picture quality. Bud is going to be good, i will show u


----------



## Sedan (Jan 11, 2022)

tuksu6000 said:


> Hah i mean picture quality. Bud is going be good, i will show u


Bro, I'm in English, as you are in Latin)))) Sorry, I didn't understand right away!


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jan 11, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I'm in English, as you are in Latin)))) Sorry, I didn't understand right away!


Yep no problem!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 12, 2022)

It is very interesting for everyone to observe this from the outside.

This morning I read the following note in the American press: At the Pentagon, at the General Staff, they conducted a detailed analysis of what was happening and came to this conclusion. Putin will not be able to attack Ukraine at the end of January (you will not believe) -... due to weather conditions. The fact is that this year's winter was very warm and the ground is not frozen enough yet, so Putin's tanks will not be able to attack. they will get stuck in the mud. Putin's insidious plan was disrupted by the weather. Force majeure in one word.)))

Therefore, Putin is forced to postpone the offensive until March. To do this, he will also bring aviation to the border, namely, combat-attack helicopters of the last generation, only after that he will be able to go on the offensive.

Guys: I read this nonsense, and I don’t know whether to laugh or cry .. I don’t really know!)))))

That's not all:

today I open Ukrainian media: they have already forgotten that this is just a Pentagon analyst, and the headlines sound like this:

Putin thought about it and decided to postpone the attack on Ukraine.

The weather prevented Putin from invading Ukraine.

Putin screwed up again. etc. etc.

Putin has been preparing an offensive for 8 years, but he will not attack in any way. I think that there will be no offensive in March, because the helicopters will run out of fuel, Putin will change his mind and want to attack from Space, put on a Darth Vader suit, take a fiery sword, go first to attack and chop off the heads of the Ukrainians.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 12, 2022)

Sedan said:


> It is very interesting for everyone to observe this from the outside.
> 
> This morning I read the following note in the American press: At the Pentagon, at the General Staff, they conducted a detailed analysis of what was happening and came to this conclusion. Putin will not be able to attack Ukraine at the end of January (you will not believe) -... due to weather conditions. The fact is that this year's winter was very warm and the ground is not frozen enough yet, so Putin's tanks will not be able to attack. they will get stuck in the mud. Putin's insidious plan was disrupted by the weather. Force majeure in one word.)))
> 
> ...


No no no this is ALL WRONG!

Putin will ride shirtless on horseback to the attack!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 12, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> No no no this is ALL WRONG!
> 
> Putin will ride shirtless on horseback to the attack!


Kazakhstan appeared at the right moment. Somehow everything happens on time. Now all Ukrainian media say that all these protests were organized by the special services of the Russian Federation, in order to occupy Kazakhstan, which ultimately happened.

As for me, stroking from the side, it was a mirror image of the Maidan, only very quickly. If on the Maidan everything developed for 3 months, then here it was only 3 days. The same thing happened in Belarus quite recently.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 12, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Kazakhstan appeared at the right moment. Somehow everything happens on time. Now all Ukrainian media say that all these protests were organized by the special services of the Russian Federation, in order to occupy Kazakhstan, which ultimately happened.
> 
> As for me, stroking from the side, it was a mirror image of the Maidan, only very quickly. If on the Maidan everything developed for 3 months, then here it was only 3 days. The same thing happened in Belarus quite recently.


The timing seems convenient, for sure.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 13, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> The timing seems convenient, for sure.


Bro, my house is exactly 30 km from the Russian border. Believe it or not, I'm not scared at all! Why the world media, located thousands of kilometers from me, is scared, I don’t understand at all! Maybe I'm a fool?))) Or ..?))) In my city, no one is afraid, despite the fact that it is shown on TV every day .. Maybe they are all stupid?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 13, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Bro, my house is exactly 30 km from the Russian border. Believe it or not, I'm not scared at all! Why the world media, located thousands of kilometers from me, is scared, I don’t understand at all! Maybe I'm a fool?))) Or ..?))) In my city, no one is afraid, despite the fact that it is shown on TV every day .. Maybe they are all stupid?


You would be amazed to hear all the people who scream at me on social media about "Russian Imperialism!"

30km? You could almost throw rocks that far!

I know the real reason you're not worried; you have a peace offering few soldiers would refuse, no matter what color their uniform is!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 14, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> You would be amazed to hear all the people who scream at me on social media about "Russian Imperialism!"


Every day I communicate with guys from different parts of Russia. For example, a guy from Sakhalin Island wrote to me today. None of them know anything at all about Russia's preparations for war. I remember when the annexation of Crimea began, the propaganda worked very hard. At that time, I also communicated with all of Russia, then literally every Russian was ready to take up arms and go to war. They literally rushed at me when they found out that I was Ukrainian. Only by this I determine that Russia is not preparing for war now. Media rhetoric is slightly different in Russia. There is more indignation at the arrogance and lies of American politicians, with regard to Ukraine and other things. what we see now. Putin also plays his own game, but I am sure that he will fight the very ... very last turn. This is a very extreme measure for him, he is also afraid of all this. Or he is such a fool that he does not know what consequences can be catastrophic on a global scale. He's not suicidal, he's sane first and foremost. And to start a war now is at least recklessness, no matter how they provoke it now. pumping up Ukraine with weapons!



ttystikk said:


> 30km? You could almost throw rocks that far!


Yes, on the highway exactly 30 km on the speedometer to Customs. If directly, then certainly less to the border.



ttystikk said:


> I know the real reason you're not worried; you have a peace offering few soldiers would refuse, no matter what color their uniform is!


Yes, I understand what you are talking about!!

PS: I forgot to say... Putin changed his mind about occupying Kazakhstan... He didn't like it there. )))


----------



## Sedan (Jan 15, 2022)

The Collective Security Treaty Organization (CSTO) was founded in 1992, after the collapse of the USSR. But this organization did not work until Putin decided to use the CSTO as a legal instrument to fight the Maidans. In this form, the CSTO showed the greatest efficiency. The SDKB has already prevented two Maidans - in Belarus and Kazakhstan. Ukraine is not part of the CSTO.

The CSTO was created to collectively confront an external enemy. Therefore, the President of Kazakhstan kept saying that the rebels were mercenaries from abroad, so that the arrival of the CSTO forces was legal. About 20,000 people took part in the riots in Almaty alone. I doubt that so many mercenaries could cross the border unnoticed.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jan 15, 2022)

Total 950g. Littlebit disapointed that i didnt hit that magical 1kg limit. Overall it was a good round.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 16, 2022)

tuksu6000 said:


> Total 950g. Littlebit disapointed that i didnt hit that magical 1kg limit. Overall it was a good round.


Don't be shy)) Excellent result!

Use the horizontal plane to increase your harvest next time. You have plenty more to fit in there.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 16, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Y


There is a certain organization that does charity work.





__





U.S. Agency for International Development







www.usaid.gov





Just the other day in Russia, the results of an investigation into the activities of this company were published.

The investigation was carried out





__





The Private Intelligence Company | R-Techno


business intelligence, competitive intelligence, risk management, due diligence, security management, crisis management, market research, marketing intelligence, M&A, information counteractions, anti fraud service, detective investigation, economic disputes settlement




r-techno.com





All documents on the activities of this company were provided. It turns out that charity was just a front. This company was organized by the CIA to finance the "color revolutions", in other words, Maidans. Clear figures were provided on how much money specifically was transferred to Georgia, Ukraine, Kazakhstan. According to the authors of the investigation, all this money was directed to organize coups. It was a long process, from recruiting to organizing riots.

The results of this investigation are now shown on all Russian TV channels.

Is this true or fiction .. I don’t know.))


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jan 16, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Don't be shy)) Excellent result!
> 
> Use the horizontal plane to increase your harvest next time. You have plenty more to fit in there.


Thanks. For now on im going to be a fulltime led-grower


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 16, 2022)

tuksu6000 said:


> Thanks. For now on im going to be a fulltime led-grower


Congratulations! I applaud your decision!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 16, 2022)

Sedan said:


> There is a certain organization that does charity work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


USAID is a well known CIA front of long standing. So is NED, or the "National Endowment for Democracy".


----------



## gr865 (Jan 16, 2022)

I do hope you and your wife are safe and healthy my friend!


----------



## tuksu6000 (Jan 17, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Congratulations! I applaud your decision!


Haha thanks man!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 17, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> USAID is a well known CIA front of long standing. So is NED, or the "National Endowment for Democracy".





ttystikk said:


> USAID is a well known CIA front of long standing. So is NED, or the "National Endowment for Democracy".


I kept thinking who is behind this in the face of the CIA..
They invest in Ukrainian agriculture, in the fight against the coronovirus, they support some territorial communities. Damn, what lovely people.)))





__





Ukraine


Ukraine’s commitment and capacity to progress towards self-reliance is hampered by an ongoing two-front war -- against Russia’s full scale aggression on the one hand, and against its internal legacy of corruption on the other -- with deep consequences for the future of Europe, regional...




www.usaid.gov





.Now I understand..Maidan cost about a million a day-Maidan lasted three months. But this is a drop in the ocean - in total, about $3.5 billion was transferred to Ukraine from USAID accounts, starting from the time of the first Maidan. In 2020, 35 million dollars were transferred to Kazakhstan. Here is the Maidan according to the accelerated scheme.)))

I think that the investigation was conducted not by that private intelligence company, but by the Russian special services



gr865 said:


> I do hope you and your wife are safe and healthy my friend!


Thanks Bro!

Coronavirus has passed us by now. Their poison does not take us, Bro.)) We are healthy as long as the fire burns in us!

Health and good spirits to you, bro!!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 17, 2022)

tuksu6000 said:


> Thanks. For now on im going to be a fulltime led-grower


So you're moving with the times!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 17, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> USAID is a well known CIA front of long standing. So is NED, or the "National Endowment for Democracy".


New joke.)) Now we have them every day. Again, Pentagon intelligence predicted, and Psaki voiced. It turns out that Russia, before attacking, will first carry out sabotage. Russian saboteurs will dress up in Ukrainian military uniforms and massacre the Russian-speaking population in order to stir up protests and discredit the Ukrainian army in the eyes of the Russian-speaking population living in Ukraine.

Can you imagine, this lying scum now specifically scares me!))) You know how close I live to the border. If the saboteurs get through, then the first one they cut their throat is me.))))

It's funny, of course, but maybe it's a double game. This is when people in Ukrainian uniforms really come and start killing Russian-speakers, but they will not be Russians in disguise .. Then everything will be blamed on Russia. That's exactly what I'm afraid of! It's possible Bro. They do not abhor any meanness there.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 17, 2022)

Sedan said:


> New joke.)) Now we have them every day. Again, Pentagon intelligence predicted, and Psaki voiced. It turns out that Russia, before attacking, will first carry out sabotage. Russian saboteurs will dress up in Ukrainian military uniforms and massacre the Russian-speaking population in order to stir up protests and discredit the Ukrainian army in the eyes of the Russian-speaking population living in Ukraine.
> 
> Can you imagine, this lying scum now specifically scares me!))) You know how close I live to the border. If the saboteurs get through, then the first one they cut their throat is me.))))
> 
> It's funny, of course, but maybe it's a double game. This is when people in Ukrainian uniforms really come and start killing Russian-speakers, but they will not be Russians in disguise .. Then everything will be blamed on Russia. That's exactly what I'm afraid of! It's possible Bro. They do not abhor any meanness there.


Once again Ukraine finds itself the rope in someone else's tug of war.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 18, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Once again Ukraine finds itself the rope in someone else's tug of war.


A day later, the heating is turned off in the dead of winter with us. Last night the lights went out for three hours. The consequences begin. I think that Europe will soon feel it. Somehow, in pursuit of a sensation about Russia's invasion of Ukraine, they somehow forgot about their people that they also need to warm themselves in winter. In anticipation of an invasion, Europe may finally freeze. Because there will be no invasion!

Do you remember I wrote about the reaction of the Ukrainian media to the introduction of the CSTO into Kazakhstan. About how the American politician said authoritatively, they say, if the Russians come somewhere, then it will be very difficult to expel them later. A few days later, the CSTO withdraws its troops from Kazakhstan. These fools urgently need to come up with something so as not to crap themselves. Do you know what they came up with?)) Now the Ukrainian media is trumpeting the news that the Chinese president did not like this - he called Putin .. told him: Hey Putin, Kazakhstan is my territory, get out of Kazakhstan immediately! Putin was very frightened and immediately withdrew troops from Kazakhstan.

This is what I saw on the news yesterday in all seriousness.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 18, 2022)

*The clones have grown a little, today I plan to gradually connect sodium lamps. I'll start with the top 400 watts, later, when a few plants adapt to the new lighting, I'll add the bottom 600.*


----------



## Sedan (Jan 18, 2022)

*new clone troopers

*


----------



## Sedan (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## ttystikk (Jan 19, 2022)

Sedan said:


> A day later, the heating is turned off in the dead of winter with us. Last night the lights went out for three hours. The consequences begin. I think that Europe will soon feel it. Somehow, in pursuit of a sensation about Russia's invasion of Ukraine, they somehow forgot about their people that they also need to warm themselves in winter. In anticipation of an invasion, Europe may finally freeze. Because there will be no invasion!
> 
> Do you remember I wrote about the reaction of the Ukrainian media to the introduction of the CSTO into Kazakhstan. About how the American politician said authoritatively, they say, if the Russians come somewhere, then it will be very difficult to expel them later. A few days later, the CSTO withdraws its troops from Kazakhstan. These fools urgently need to come up with something so as not to crap themselves. Do you know what they came up with?)) Now the Ukrainian media is trumpeting the news that the Chinese president did not like this - he called Putin .. told him: Hey Putin, Kazakhstan is my territory, get out of Kazakhstan immediately! Putin was very frightened and immediately withdrew troops from Kazakhstan.
> 
> This is what I saw on the news yesterday in all seriousness.


It seems everyone's "news" is full of silly bullshit.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 19, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> It seems everyone's "news" is full of silly bullshit.


I understand that it is better not to pay attention to all this, because this is all a frank provocation. On the one hand, false information attacks. On the other hand, pumping up Ukraine with weapons. All this is so arrogant and cynical that sometimes it causes sincere surprise. I'm very familiar with history... and the history of international politics. Very many cunning tricks have been resorted to by politicians at different times in order to outwit their opponent. There were dishonorable methods, there were vile methods .. there were different things. But neither Hitler, nor Stalin, nor Bismarck, nor Napoleon, would ever betray their allies and give them to hyenas to be torn to pieces! This is a very vile, unprincipled and immoral policy when you wage your war on someone else's territory, with someone else's hands, someone else's lives, someone else's blood, someone else's grief!!! Since 2014, quite a lot of Russians have died in this war .. quite a lot of Ukrainians .. How many Americans have died? Who started this war by organizing the Maidan? I just don't have words to express my feelings. If I were personally offered such a partner or companion .. with such thoughts in my head as US politicians, then I would not let such a "partner" approach me for a kilometer .. I would simply run away from him !!!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 19, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> It seems everyone's "news" is full of silly bullshit.


you need to wait a bit, now it’s not clear how everything will develop, it all depends on how the United States responds to Russia’s proposal. From this will be repelled by the development of events. I don't expect anything grandiose from these talks, I want at least a trend towards a tendency for relations between Russia and the United States to become at least a little warmer. But this is unlikely to happen. I put myself in the place of the American president and I understand that this is an unrealistic task that is now facing him.. What should I say to Putin?! On the one hand, a shame in their country, on the other hand, a possible third world war. This, of course, was not the choice that faced Kennedy then, but still ... And now we will fully understand what Biden is capable of as a politician, as a leader of the state. He had an opportunity to save the world.

As for the war with Ukraine. I put myself in Putin’s place and think: how to restore peace in the Donbas without the participation of Ukraine, if the United States does not make concessions in negotiations on global security and does not stop pumping Ukraine with weapons. I think that Putin will act very simply, he will officially announce the recognition of the LPR and DPR by Russia as a state. Then all members of the CSTO will do this, then the decision maker and the DPR will enter the CSTO. They will immediately ask for help, like Kazakhstan. Then the CSTO troops will arrive. The most important thing here is that the troops will not be Russian, the troops of the CSTO, they will be from the CSTO of Belarus or Kazakhstan. These troops will stand between the Ukrainian army and the Donetsk and Lugansk republics, as peacekeepers. Then no one will say that Russian troops are the key point.
This is the maximum that Putin will do, if the development of the scenario in the negotiations is unsuccessful for him.

Also, the war may flare up due to a petty provocation from one side or the other.. attempts of which, we see now. This is the worst scenario ever.

But what is most important is that none of the scenarios that are possible with the development of events now will bring anything good to Ukraine. As Martin Luther King would say about Ukraine, I have a dream, have a dream...


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 19, 2022)

Sedan said:


> you need to wait a bit, now it’s not clear how everything will develop, it all depends on how the United States responds to Russia’s proposal. From this will be repelled by the development of events. I don't expect anything grandiose from these talks, I want at least a trend towards a tendency for relations between Russia and the United States to become at least a little warmer. But this is unlikely to happen. I put myself in the place of the American president and I understand that this is an unrealistic task that is now facing him.. What should I say to Putin?! On the one hand, a shame in their country, on the other hand, a possible third world war. This, of course, was not the choice that faced Kennedy then, but still ... And now we will fully understand what Biden is capable of as a politician, as a leader of the state. He had an opportunity to save the world.
> 
> As for the war with Ukraine. I put myself in Putin’s place and think: how to restore peace in the Donbas without the participation of Ukraine, if the United States does not make concessions in negotiations on global security and does not stop pumping Ukraine with weapons. I think that Putin will act very simply, he will officially announce the recognition of the LPR and DPR by Russia as a state. Then all members of the CSTO will do this, then the decision maker and the DPR will enter the CSTO. They will immediately ask for help, like Kazakhstan. Then the CSTO troops will arrive. The most important thing here is that the troops will not be Russian, the troops of the CSTO, they will be from the CSTO of Belarus or Kazakhstan. These troops will stand between the Ukrainian army and the Donetsk and Lugansk republics, as peacekeepers. Then no one will say that Russian troops are the key point.
> This is the maximum that Putin will do, if the development of the scenario in the negotiations is unsuccessful for him.
> ...


This is by far the smartest analysis I've seen anywhere on the situation there. I think it could work to reduce tensions on all sides. Would this be a tolerable outcome for average Ukrainians? I know the government will complain but it does not always represent the people.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 19, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Would this be a tolerable outcome for average Ukrainians?


The average Ukrainian, who has at least a little brain in his head, understands that the war with Russia is suicide, he also understands that neither the US nor NATO will help Ukraine in this case, because everyone saw how the US and NATO .. in different directions .. fled from Afghanistan .. It was clear even from Ukraine that everyone saves .. his ass .. he doesn’t give a damn about the asses of others.

The average Ukrainian wants the war to end, the average Ukrainian, who thinks at least a little, understands with sadness .. that Donbas can no longer be returned for Ukraine .. He flatters himself with illusions, but understands that he is deceiving himself .. He also thought about Crimea in 2014 ... It was sad to tears .. sad from the loss!



ttystikk said:


> I know the government will complain


There are three options for solving this problem:

the first is peacekeepers and complete independence under the patronage of the Russian Federation,

the second is autonomy within Ukraine,

the third is the complete return of Donbas to Ukraine.

The second option is the most acceptable and realistic option for Ukraine - these are the Minsk agreements - then they analyzed everything correctly and made the right decision all together - the most real solution, it is still relevant now! The key point here is - worship any god you like - just do not forget to pay taxes every month to Kiev - to the Ukrainian budget.

The third option is an IMPOSSIBLE option - because Ukraine has already adopted a law on those people who were not in the occupied territory and helped the Russian or illegal government - they will either be deported to Russia, if they want to stay, they will be limited in their rights - they will be like Jews in the Warsaw ghetto. Bro, I'm not kidding you now - it's true! Maybe a little hyperbole, nothing more! And what do you think, Bro, is option number 3 possible, if half of the population there already has Russian passports, they are issued there to whoever wants. If Ukrainian troops come, then these people will have to run to Russia in order not to end up in a ghetto or be deprived of their rights. Therefore, I reject this option a priori. And now the most interesting thing: Zelensky wants the situation to develop .. precisely according to the third scenario.))) HE intentionally wants something that cannot be and will never be, and he understands this very well.

The first option will be implemented if Biden and Putin do not agree, but this will not stop the war, unless it localizes a little .. The hot spot will remain there.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 19, 2022)

Sedan said:


> The average Ukrainian, who has at least a little brain in his head, understands that the war with Russia is suicide, he also understands that neither the US nor NATO will help Ukraine in this case, because everyone saw how the US and NATO .. in different directions .. fled from Afghanistan .. It was clear even from Ukraine that everyone saves .. his ass .. he doesn’t give a damn about the asses of others.
> 
> The average Ukrainian wants the war to end, the average Ukrainian, who thinks at least a little, understands with sadness .. that Donbas can no longer be returned for Ukraine .. He flatters himself with illusions, but understands that he is deceiving himself .. He also thought about Crimea in 2014 ... It was sad to tears .. sad from the loss!
> 
> ...


The United States will keep the pot boiling because it is in their interests to do so; lots of scary words about Russian invading to make excuses for $780 billion in military spending and the only ones who sure are locals.

The government of Ukraine, backed by the West, will do whatever the West tells it to. This isn't good for anyone in Ukraine.

I see Ukraine slowly being torn to pieces, each side gets to eat a little of it until there isn't much left.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 21, 2022)

Watch out for those pesky Russkies !


----------



## Sedan (Jan 22, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> The United States will keep the pot boiling because it is in their interests to do so; lots of scary words about Russian invading to make excuses for $780 billion in military spending and the only ones who sure are locals.
> 
> The government of Ukraine, backed by the West, will do whatever the West tells it to. This isn't good for anyone in Ukraine.


Yes, you correctly understand the situation in Ukraine.



ttystikk said:


> until there isn't much left.


I think that this has already happened - Ukraine has already been ruined and thrown out as unnecessary. Zelensky spoke on TV yesterday, complaining that he was abandoned. He said in plain text that the rumors about the war were inflated, that there would be no war, which was specially kept in fear. Who keeps in fear, he did not say. Whether it is Russia, or the West, he did not say. It was a very strange speech. This speech was made immediately after the meeting with Blinken. It was obvious that Zelensky was very offended by Blinken. I suspect that the results of the negotiations between Russia and the United States are beginning to show. Everyone says that no one has agreed on anything, that the United States is taking a tough, uncompromising position, that it is ready to destroy Russia with the click of a finger!

)))) This is what we talked about above, Bro!!! I call it the "Kennedy Syndrome" - an unrealistically difficult decision for a president - it takes a lot of courage and strength, as well as wisdom, to make this decision the right one to avoid a world war.
This is the way out that Biden found in order not to disgrace himself in front of the whole world, and most importantly, in front of his voters. So that there is no war or something else bloody, Biden needs to make a concession to Russia, because Biden played too much and did not expect Russia to drive him into a corner from which there would be no way out except to make concessions! It will NEVER be public! But it will.

I'm almost sure that Blinken is forcing Zelensky to comply with the Minsk agreements! Because Biden and Putin have already agreed on something! They .. have already .. made concessions to each other. I do not see, yet, that Putin has conceded .. this will be noticeable later. But Biden promised Putin to put pressure on Zelensky to comply with the Minsk agreements.



bazoomer said:


> Russkies !


The word "Russians" is written in an interesting way, I did not know that it was possible to speak English like that.



bazoomer said:


> Watch out for those pesky Russkies !


I didn't understand you a bit. Please specify to whom this warning is addressed? And what annoying Russians are we talking about? About virtual Russians that are written about in the newspapers, or about living Russians - like .... like me?)))

I doubt very much that you have ever met a real Russian face to face. As for me, yes, maybe I'm annoying. But I'm just as annoying among Russians, to be honest.)))

PS: I'm just now thinking about it.. it's very curious actually. I lived all my life, and did not notice that so annoying people live around me that I need to hide from them. There are even competitions and competitions for the most annoying of the annoying... In the final of this competition, the two most annoying fight in a gladiatorial battle, riding on polar bears. Neither an American nor a European can take part in this collab, because he is unlikely to be so annoying, and most likely he will go crazy with the cries of "Russkies are coming"


----------



## Sedan (Jan 22, 2022)

Sedan said:


> It will NEVER be public


There was the Molotov-Ribentrop Pact in 1939, where Hitler and Stalin divided Eastern Europe - this document was declassified in 1989. There is an agreement between Stalin and Churchill in 1945, where Eastern Europe was also divided. This document was also declassified much later. Now the Putin-Biden pact is being signed, where again ... they divide Eastern Europe. We will not know for a long time what will be agreed upon. But according to certain events it will be possible to guess what was agreed. But the official part of the protocol of the negotiations, which will be made public in the press, will be the irreconcilable rhetoric of the negotiations, the confrontation between the two super powers ... a circus .. a theatrical performance.))) What they actually agree on, no one will tell us about!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2022)

I think it is not so much about secret agreements to carve up eastern Europe and more about a pledge not to piss in each other's oatmeal. They can't say what they want to their respective peoples in order to "look strong" but Putin already has what he needs and the United States hasn't lost face. The only one still standing there with his dick in his hand and looking stupid is Zelensky.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 23, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> I think it is not so much about secret agreements to carve up eastern Europe and more about a pledge not to piss in each other's oatmeal.


)))))
Russians say "piss in compote"))))

Bro, you can call it that, but it doesn’t change the essence - this is a clear division of spheres of influence.



ttystikk said:


> They can't say what they want to their respective peoples in order to "look strong" but Putin already has what he needs and the United States hasn't lost face.


Yes, I think that they will agree on the main positions, they have no other choice. As in one, so in the second.



ttystikk said:


> The only one still standing there with his dick in his hand and looking stupid is Zelensky.


Russians say in such cases: with a dick in his mouth or with a dick in his ass.)))

I forgot to say more about this... it's proof that Russia will never be gay tolerant. The most cruel, humiliating and offensive insult for a Russian man is when he is called .... this is slang, a derivative of the word pederast (gay). If you call someone a pederast in prison, and he will not be one, then you will immediately be stabbed for it. For one word!

But I'm not talking about that, I'm talking about the fact that Zelensky does not lose and has not lost anything .. Along with what he is doing now in politics, he is plundering the country .. During the year of his presidency, he has already become a billionaire !!! 

The Ukrainian people are suffering.. It's him with a dick.. in one place. (in prison they say this because if they ask you later for this with a knife .. you will say that you meant that the dick was in your pants.)


----------



## Sedan (Jan 25, 2022)

Breaking news: According to US intelligence, the Chinese leader personally called Putin and asked him tearfully that Putin not start a war with Ukraine during the Olympics, so as not to spoil the holiday. Thank God, now we are sure that Putin will not attack in the near future, there is still time to prepare for war.))

The next day .... British intelligence reported that they had accurate information that Russia had decided on the occupation government in Kiev when they took over the country. Names were given. Only one discrepancy - there the main person is the ward of the oligarch Akhmetov, who owns most of the energy system in Ukraine .. Roughly speaking, if he wants, he can turn off the light in all of Ukraine with the snap of a finger .. If Russia had such an ally, then there is no need there was a war in general. This Akhmetov is now "sponsoring" the president's office.

And last but not least, the next day, the Americans and the British declare that they are evacuating their embassies from Kiev .. even more: elite special forces arrive from England to evacuate .. damn it, led by James Bond .. and Mr. Bin. Let me remind you that in 2014, when horror was happening and there was a real war and riots on the streets, the United States was not going to take out its embassy from Kiev.

This is very interesting of course .. for the script of a Hollywood action movie!)))

Germany, as I said earlier, is gradually going over to Putin's side. The governor of Bavaria said on TV that he supports Putin. The head of the German Navy, during a visit to India, also declared sympathy for Putin, although he had to resign the next day for these words. Germany has closed its airspace to planes from England that carry weapons to Kiev. Planes fly in zigzags. Europe is already beginning to split in two.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 25, 2022)

*Today my wife defoliated and tied up a little.*
*
Due to the fact that these are clones, the bottoms did not turn out very well .. they are poorly overgrown, I will continue to vega so that the lower branches become longer, to bend them down to fill the lower space properly.*

*

*
*to be continued....*


----------



## Sedan (Jan 25, 2022)

)))









Vitali Klitschko über Putin und die neue Kriegsgefahr: „Deutschland verrät seine Freunde!“


Lange habe ich in Deutschland gelebt und ich habe immer noch viele Freunde dort. Deshalb tut es mir besonders weh zu sehen, wie Putin-Versteher in vielen...




www.bild.de


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2022)

Sedan said:


> )))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The translation is strange but it seems like this author thinks Russia is a threat. What do you think?


----------



## Sedan (Jan 26, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> The translation is strange but it seems like this author thinks Russia is a threat. What do you think?


Of course, that's the way it is.

I showed this link not to show how the German press treats Russia. I know that there is a taboo .. or a veto .. or a veto on a taboo to write something good about Russia.))

No, I didn't read this article, I didn't even translate it, just the title. I can perfectly guess what is written there, without even reading this article. Klitschko is apparently complaining that Germany is not supplying weapons and is waiving sanctions against Nord Stream ... against the background of the fact that Russia will attack Ukraine if not today, then tomorrow. Something like this probably...

I wanted to show a great boxer, and what a scarecrow this boxer turned into when he went into politics. He is now the mayor of Kiev. I have never seen such a stupid politician. Not like politics, I don’t communicate with such stupid people in my life at all. He cannot express his thought normally, even if he reads from paper. There is a selection of his mistakes .. what he says ... when I watched this, I laughed to tears.)) It's a pity that you don't know Russian.

Klitschko works for the aligarh Poroshenko, who is now rushing for the presidency through a coup. In the wake of the fact that Germany betrayed Klitschko and does not give weapons, he decided to defend Kiev from the Russians himself. He creates detachments of volunteers, gives them weapons, trains them. It is already becoming clear to everyone where these units will go when they are well trained. They will go to overthrow Zelensky. Zelensky is already in shock. He realizes that he has gone too far. That all this panic around the war can lead to internal conflict. He spoke on TV yesterday, saying that the panic was created artificially, that people should not be afraid!! All this happened after the US began to take out the embassy. All the embassies began to collect things for the USA... They are fleeing from Kiev. Panic begins! Zelensky is shocked .. understands that .. fucked up !!


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 26, 2022)

Sedan said:


> )))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you think of Putin saying Nato's expansion near russian borders is a threat and the reason of stacking troops near the ukrainian border ?

*love your grow setup btw


----------



## Sedan (Jan 26, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> what do you think of Putin saying Nato's expansion near russian borders is a threat and the reason of stacking troops near the ukrainian border ?


To do this, it is enough to put yourself in Putin's place and look at what is happening through his eyes.

Maidan was created precisely in order to change the government in Ukraine from pro-Russian to pro-American. In order to motivate the people, Hans Christian Andersen's fairy tale was told that Ukraine's life is so bad only because Russia is robbing Ukraine and pumping resources out of it. If Ukraine gets rid of Russia, then tomorrow it will join the European Union, the salary in Ukraine will be at least $2,000. The people listened to this with their mouths open.. drooling.. And I thought: Maidan is good, Maidan is freedom. But after eight years, it has become twice as worse. They just made a visa-free regime so that 10 million Ukrainians leave for Europe to work, because there is no work here. And they continue to leave .. they are ready to take any job, even the most menial one. In Europe, Ukrainians are called blacks.

But I say this to the fact that already in 14, Putin understood where the wind was blowing from .. the wind was blowing from across the ocean. He was very worried about the Black Sea Fleet that tomorrow an American squadron would enter the harbor of Crimea, because Ukraine would allow the United States to do so. Therefore, Crimea was annexed. Do not listen to the fairy tale that Putin wants to capture everyone and everything, he protects the interests of his country. Even then, there was a high probability that NATO would enter the Black Sea. Crimea is a very important strategic geopolitical hub for Russia.

Now the US and Europe are pumping weapons into Ukraine, do you think that Putin will calmly look at this? Why does Ukraine need weapons? Who do they want to kill with these weapons? They want to kill Russians with these weapons. Do you think Putin liked it? Therefore, the troops on the border. This is just a provocation. They pump weapons into Ukraine so that Russia builds up troops on the border, in contrast. You will see that if such a thing happens, as in Germany, that Germany refused to supply weapons, and everyone else does the same, then Russia will immediately withdraw troops from the border.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 26, 2022)

Sedan said:


> He realizes that he has gone too far. That all this panic around the war can lead to internal conflict. He spoke on TV yesterday, saying that the panic was created artificially, that people should not be afraid!!











US warns Russian attack may be 'imminent,' Ukraine disagrees: Here's why


The U.S. warns a Russian attack may be "imminent," but Ukraine disagrees. Here's why:




abcnews.go.com


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 26, 2022)

Sedan said:


> To do this, it is enough to put yourself in Putin's place and look at what is happening through his eyes.
> 
> Maidan was created precisely in order to change the government in Ukraine from pro-Russian to pro-American. In order to motivate the people, Hans Christian Andersen's fairy tale was told that Ukraine's life is so bad only because Russia is robbing Ukraine and pumping resources out of it. If Ukraine gets rid of Russia, then tomorrow it will join the European Union, the salary in Ukraine will be at least $2,000. The people listened to this with their mouths open.. drooling.. And I thought: Maidan is good, Maidan is freedom. But after eight years, it has become twice as worse. They just made a visa-free regime so that 10 million Ukrainians leave for Europe to work, because there is no work here. And they continue to leave .. they are ready to take any job, even the most menial one. In Europe, Ukrainians are called blacks.
> 
> ...


Really interesting response, thanks !
Actually i'm thinking the same way, no Putin love or hate, just thinking geostrategically and.. yeah, he makes sense. Particularly when you know how US and NATO allies are pushing their borders further and further for decades.
In France there is massive propaganda against Russia and Putin, not saying Russia is heaven but yeah, don't think either Putin will start third world war for Ukraine.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 26, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Actually i'm thinking the same way, no Putin love or hate


In fact, Putin is the most powerful politician in the world at the moment, to be completely objective, he will really go down in history, like Napoleon. Is it possible to love or hate Napoleon, this is a rhetorical question.))) What can be blamed on him? Only that he is currently protecting the interests of his country, so that what happened in the late 80s does not happen. The United States has a real competitor, and the United States does not like competitors very much!))) It has always been like this. And in order to eliminate a competitor, the US government does not shun any methods, up to and including opportunism. What is actually happening now. In what form it is taught to us in the media - we perfectly see - anything but the truth. This is what I'm talking about right now! Yes, it was in 99m Putin ordered the FSB to blow up a residential building in Russia in order to unleash a war in Chechnya, it's true .. but these were not skyscrapers, it was much more modest. Therefore, if you call Putin a murderer, then what should you call Bush? Or what to call Truman? Let's call it better non-killer George Washington, who inherited from his father .. ten .. slaves .. but over time the number of these slaves increased .. he is not only a murderer, he is also a rapist.



DurumGallico said:


> Particularly when you know how US and NATO allies are pushing their borders further and further for decades.


When the US broke up the USSR in the 80s, Gorbachev not only received a Nobel Prize for it, he was also promised that NATO would not move an inch to the East after that. But these promises were forgotten very quickly .. but still, Russia did not react to this - it endured until ... Maidan came. "This is already impudence" - Putin thought then ... and the Russian bear got out of the den so that everyone experienced a little shock ... to put it mildly. This is me about the hysteria that is happening now in Europe and America .. there is no more important topic than Putin and Russia, everything has gone by the wayside .. No one talks like that about the pandemic, about the energy crisis, about the economic crisis .. All the first the headlines just say..Putin..Putin..Putin..Putin! This is getting really annoying and annoying! I live 30 km from the Russian border.. I'm not afraid at all!!! My wife is not afraid either.. at all!!! I have no idea why the whole world is so afraid.. and what do they care what we have going on here!



DurumGallico said:


> In France there is massive propaganda against Russia and Putin


I understand that you are from France. Bon Jour!))

I have a friend from the forum in France for a very long time .. on the Cote d'Azur, but he is Russian .. more precisely, Belarusian. Yes I know. Even with him it is generally impossible to talk about politics, propaganda has been blown into his ears so that he no longer hears anything.

I am very glad that such sensible people as you live in France. But mark my words - very soon France will radically change its rhetoric in relation to Russia.

Guys, I'm Ukrainian, but I'll tell you honestly, being friends with Russia is good. No one has yet suffered from friendship with Russia. Here the whole reason is in politics, in ideology. There are no other obstacles.



DurumGallico said:


> Putin will start third world war for Ukraine.


Yes, you're right - it's nonsense! Unless if Putin is a maniac. Whoever believes that Putin is a maniac, let him be afraid of war!

Bro, I'm afraid that a petty provocation will deceive like ditnamite. Like in 1914, when Archduke Ferdinand was killed, then the First World War began.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 26, 2022)

Ukraine is being pumped up with weapons, but they did not think that these weapons would fall into the hands of the radical Nazis and other wickedness that has been divorced in Ukraine in large numbers lately. If there is another Maidan .. and this is possible, then this could serve as the beginning of a third world war.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 26, 2022)

Pumping weapons to Ukraine now is not just a provocation; it needs to be sorted out in the Nuremberg Tribunal, for crimes against humanity. It's my opinion. Because it is this that can lead to catastrophic consequences for Ukraine and, subsequently, for the whole world ..

The one who makes these decisions is the one who is a real killer without a soul, and you don’t even need to look into his eyes .. In addition, he always hides these deceitful eyes!

I all this to everything, damn it, they don’t give these weapons .. they sell them on credit !!! And these debts will be paid off by the Ukrainian people. And this weapon will lie and rust, as in Afghanistan, this is at best! about the worst, I already said!


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 26, 2022)

Putin is a murdering scumbag terrorist. Imo, or would that be fact.im not sniffing any frigging perfume bottles anymore, I know that much


----------



## Millworker1 (Jan 26, 2022)

Stay safe over there buddy, keep growing those huge nugs!!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 26, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Pumping weapons to Ukraine now is not just a provocation; it needs to be sorted out in the Nuremberg Tribunal, for crimes against humanity. It's my opinion. Because it is this that can lead to catastrophic consequences for Ukraine and, subsequently, for the whole world ..
> 
> The one who makes these decisions is the one who is a real killer without a soul, and you don’t even need to look into his eyes .. In addition, he always hides these deceitful eyes!
> 
> I all this to everything, damn it, they don’t give these weapons .. they sell them on credit !!! And these debts will be paid off by the Ukrainian people. And this weapon will lie and rust, as in Afghanistan, this is at best! about the worst, I already said!


And we have arrived at the real reason America is creating this situation; to sell weapons and to bankrupt Ukraine so that it will look to the West for loans to remain solvent. In this way Ukraine will become a client State of the United States and that's more dangerous for its people than living next door to Russia.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 27, 2022)

Millworker1 said:


> Stay safe over there buddy, keep growing those huge nugs!!


Thanks Bro! Your words warm me up!

Because there is very little good in my life right now.

Are you American?



bazoomer said:


> I know that much


Bro, I envy you.)) You live very simply. You can tell the good from the bad so easily. I want that too.))



bazoomer said:


> Putin is a murdering scumbag terrorist. Imo


Bro, I would advise you to watch CNN less, and read less New York Times now, but rather study history.

The one who assembled an atomic bomb on peaceful cities with peaceful people, in one minute destroying 150,000 people - women, the elderly, children - who is this? The same number became disabled, their children were born ugly. Do you know who did it? Truman did it.

Why was it necessary to burn peaceful villages in Vietnam with napalm. Burned alive - women, old people, children. Who did it?

Who bombed the peaceful city of Belgrade and razed it to the ground. There were a lot of women, old people, children there. If you didn't know, then NATO troops used charges with depleted uranium, and this is a war crime against humanity.

Who blew up those Twin Towers? And if you think that he is noble in that he gave time to evacuate, you are mistaken!

Who bombed Iraq mercilessly, razed Iraq to the ground, occupied it. How many old people, women, children died - for no reason .. for nothing !! How much grief this man brought to the whole country!

Who in Afghanistan delivered a targeted strike and confused terrorists with civilians .. there were four children! Doesn't that count as murder? Yes, it was done by maniacs and cannibals! Killing children is the work of the devil.

Who arranged the Maidan, from which the whole country at the moment plunged into the Middle Ages and has been there for 8 years. And there is no hope for improvement, every year it gets worse. The country was plundered and handed over to be torn to pieces.

My mother-in-law is retired, she has nothing to do, she watches Ukrainian news all the time. And you know what surprised me? I was surprised that she says the same words, only in Russian - Putin is a killer, Putin is a Maniac, Putin is an aggressor. My wife has already quarreled with her mother several times because of this stupidity. She is also preparing for war.)) Although, in fact, I did not notice much panic about this in her. For her, this game is probably out of boredom .. she's just bored. The father-in-law installed an application for her on a smartphone with Russian TV channels in order to reprogram her a little.)) Because he also says that the mother-in-law is going crazy! Can you imagine how ordinary people are zombified by our propaganda. They turn into idiots. Doesn't this remind you of anything?



ttystikk said:


> And we have arrived at the real reason America is creating this situation; to sell weapons and to bankrupt Ukraine so that it will look to the West for loans to remain solvent. In this way Ukraine will become a client State of the United States and that's more dangerous for its people than living next door to Russia.


All foreigners are already fleeing Ukraine.

*******************

The Russians laughed a little.. but still showed how Russian tanks got stuck in the mud.

These are military exercises in the Rostov region, on the border with Ukraine, which are taking place now.








Sedan said:


> Ukraine is being pumped up with weapons, but they did not think that these weapons would fall into the hands of the radical Nazis and other wickedness that has been divorced in Ukraine in large numbers lately











Ukraine: Conscript shoots dead five at aerospace factory


Another five people were injured after a National Guard conscript opened fire in the city of Dnipro.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Sedan (Jan 28, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I would advise you to watch CNN less


))))


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2022)

Sedan said:


> ))))
> View attachment 5075872


BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Ukraine the mighty! It has annexed Mongolia!!! Russia stands no chance!


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 28, 2022)

Sedan said:


> ))))
> View attachment 5075872


Stay safe, Sedan. I don't watch CNN & the history you posted is true but in my opinion I think you do not fully understand Putin.

Do you really get 1.6kg/sq. meter? That is amazing.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 28, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> Ukraine the mighty! It has annexed Mongolia!!! Russia stands no chance!


It was Ukraine that avenged the Mongol-Tatar invasion!))) Now Tatarstan remains, so that there is also Kazan in Ukraine .. Damn, but it will be more difficult))), Tatarstan is part of Russia.)))

They have total illiteracy there ... You saw how the British Foreign Secretary spoke. She says that she knows how difficult it was for Ukraine, from the Mongols to the Tatars.))) According to her, there were first the Mongols, and then the Tatars.)))


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2022)

Sedan said:


> It was Ukraine that avenged the Mongol-Tatar invasion!))) Now Tatarstan remains, so that there is also Kazan in Ukraine .. Damn, but it will be more difficult))), Tatarstan is part of Russia.)))
> 
> They have total illiteracy there ... You saw how the British Foreign Secretary spoke. She says that she knows how difficult it was for Ukraine, from the Mongols to the Tatars.))) According to her, there were first the Mongols, and then the Tatars.)))


They say that watching Western news media actually makes people LESS informed and more stupid.

Not hard to see why.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Stay safe, Sedan. I don't watch CNN & the history you posted is true but in my opinion I think you do not fully understand Putin.
> 
> Do you really get 1.6kg/sq. meter? That is amazing.


Bro, he lives 20 miles from the Russian border. If you disagree with him about Putin, it's because YOU'RE wrong.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 28, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I think you do not fully understand Putin.


To be honest, when Putin speaks, I understand more what he says, he speaks directly. What Bydegn says, he says one thing today, and tomorrow it’s completely different and constantly bustles, as if in a frying pan. Bro, I still don’t understand Biden anymore .. Well, I also don’t understand what is shown in CNN, it’s a lie. And this is not only in CNN - it is in the entire European and American press. Have you noticed that those who lie all the time, those, as a rule, hide something bad? How many times have the dates for the start of the war been pushed back .. For the first time, the Pentagon had accurate information that they would attack on December 24, then in mid-January, then the tanks got stuck ... on February 20 ... Putin all this time said that he was not going to attack. At the moment, who do you trust more, Biden and the media or Putin? Who do you understand more?

Bro, let's make a bet now - I bet that there will be no attack on the twentieth of February. 1/10 agree?)))



Offmymeds said:


> Do you really get 1.6kg/sq. meter? That is amazing.


it was still an early cycle, later I got more than 1.6

This is one plant out of five in the installation. My wife's height is 1.75m


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2022)

Sedan said:


> To be honest, when Putin speaks, I understand more what he says, he speaks directly. What Bydegn says, he says one thing today, and tomorrow it’s completely different and constantly bustles, as if in a frying pan. Bro, I still don’t understand Biden anymore .. Well, I also don’t understand what is shown in CNN, it’s a lie. And this is not only in CNN - it is in the entire European and American press. Have you noticed that those who lie all the time, those, as a rule, hide something bad? How many times have the dates for the start of the war been pushed back .. For the first time, the Pentagon had accurate information that they would attack on December 24, then in mid-January, then the tanks got stuck ... on February 20 ... Putin all this time said that he was not going to attack. At the moment, who do you trust more, Biden and the media or Putin? Who do you understand more?
> 
> Bro, let's make a bet now - I bet that there will be no attack on the twentieth of February. 1/10 agree?)))
> 
> ...


Wow, that is an amazing curtain of cannabis! 

Your comments about Western media and the silly Propaganda they broadcast are as usual spot on. People in America just don't realise how much they're lied to.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 28, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> he lives 20 miles from the Russian border.



This thing shoots for 30 miles))))) The area of \u200b\u200bdestruction from one salvo is 145,000 m2. One volley will be enough to destroy not only me, but my entire apartment building. If there was even a drop of truth in that lie, I would have gone crazy a long time ago or fled to .... Ulaanbaatar !!!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 28, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Wow, that is an amazing curtain of cannabis!
> 
> Your comments about Western media and the silly Propaganda they broadcast are as usual spot on. People in America just don't realise how much they're lied to.


Bro, when I read the Western or Ukrainian press (the same thing), I immediately understand that no one here will believe me, even if I present undeniable facts!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2022)

Some irony is timeless;


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Bro, when I read the Western or Ukrainian press (the same thing), I immediately understand that no one here will believe me, even if I present undeniable facts!


I believe you.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 28, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> I believe you.


What is the saddest thing about all this is that Zelensky will not be able to fulfill the Minsk agreements in any way. If he even gives a hint of intentions .. it will happen again



The Nazis will come to Zelensky's office and destroy everything. The police can't do anything with them. Everyone is afraid of the Nazis, they are organized, armed and trained - most of them are athletes, many fought in the Donbass. This force is now the most real in Ukraine - the Ministry of Internal Affairs will be afraid to fight them. These are militants and terrorists.. damn it.. born on the Maidan. This is the rabble and evil spirits that have paralyzed Ukraine. Only because of them can a war start, Putin has nothing to do with it. Although later, of course, they will blame Putin for this. This is what I'm really afraid of if these Nazis take up arms that the United States sent. They are essentially no different from the German Nazis.. SS.. they even zigue as well.

On the left is the chevron of the Ukrainian battalion "Azov", on the right is the chevron .... the second SS Panzer Division Das Reich.


And am I supposed to fight there in the ranks of these people against Russia?))) How is that?!)))

Pay attention to where the NATO flag is tucked into?)))) Am I addressing everyone?! Hey. guys!!! Who are you listening to?!?! Here are these???!!!


This is the mess that brought us the Maidan .. The revolution of dignity .. I don’t even know whether to laugh or cry!

And what they say in the media .... from this I just want to burp! I am so offended at times that I close my ears so as not to listen to this .....


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2022)

Sedan said:


> What is the saddest thing about all this is that Zelensky will not be able to fulfill the Minsk agreements in any way. If he even gives a hint of intentions .. it will happen again
> 
> View attachment 5075908
> 
> ...


The United States always has its goal the control of the country they are involved with. The United States lies when they say they are pro democracy; they regularly attack democracies around the world for not being obedient to their power. In this way the United States supports Nazis in Ukraine and they know it. They get a little embarrassed when the story gets public air but instead of shutting down the offending operations, they run disinformation campaigns against anyone who carries those stories.

America is a Fascist State. This is not news to anyone in the world other than American citizens.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 29, 2022)

I'm looking now .. and I understand ... that in Russia and Ukraine, this people is called the Mongolo-Tatars. On the English wikipedia it's called









Mongol Empire - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Tatars are not there)))

Therefore, I conclude that the text was sent to the minister from Ukraine. She read, and could not understand what the Mongolo-Tatars were, so she separated.

Here it is most clearly explained why we call them Mongolo-Tatars, because the Tatars also joined the Golden Horde then, and together with the Mongols for 100 years terrorized not only Ancient Russia, but also enslaved a lot of lands of other states.









What is the difference between Tartars and Mongols?


Answer (1 of 10): Tartars as such did not exist, it was the name given to Turkic and Mongolian peoples by Europeans during the invasions of the 13th century. The name Tartaria survived until the 18th century, referring to nomadic regions in Central Asia, but it had no political or ethnic accuracy...




www.quora.com





Tatars are ancient Turks. There are a lot of Tatars in Crimea. Crimea used to be Turkish. No matter how much the Russians tried to win it back then, they did not succeed. Turks are very good warriors. There was an impregnable fortress of Izmail - the city is still called that, it is near Odessa. During the reign of Catherine the Great in the 18th century, she gathered an army, there were very difficult battles, but the Russians won, so the Crimea became Russian.

Then, after the revolution of 1917, Lenin wanted to create multinational republics - this was not the case before. He divided the borders between Ukraine, Belarus and Russia. Before the revolution, there were no borders - there was only one - the Russian Empire. After he partitioned Crimea remained in Russia and remained Russian until the 1960s. At that time, the general secretary of the Communist Party of the USSR was Nikita Khrushchev - he was Ukrainian. I don’t know why, but he decided to include Crimea in the Ukrainian SSR. Only since then, the Crimea became Ukrainian. This is for those who do not know history.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 29, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> The United States always has its goal the control of the country they are involved with. The United States lies when they say they are pro democracy; they regularly attack democracies around the world for not being obedient to their power. In this way the United States supports Nazis in Ukraine and they know it. They get a little embarrassed when the story gets public air but instead of shutting down the offending operations, they run disinformation campaigns against anyone who carries those stories.
> 
> America is a Fascist State. This is not news to anyone in the world other than American citizens.


I liked the flying Kalashnikovs and paratrooper dogs the most.)))) That's why I'm wondering why so many dogs have turned up homeless lately.

This is a mental illness!









Inside Putin’s Ukraine ‘war toys’ from robot tank to ‘flying Kalashnikovs'


VLADMIR Putin is ready to draft his favourite “war toys” into battle in Ukraine – including robot tanks, kamikaze stealth drones and paratrooper dogs. His terrifying high-tech arsenal could b…




www.thesun.co.uk













"Нам не нужна паника". Зеленский ответил на предупреждения Байдена об угрозе российского вторжения - BBC News Русская служба


Президент Украины Владимир Зеленский заявил, что сейчас ситуация на границах Украины не острее, чем была в прошлом году, и поэтому он не хотел бы, чтобы иностранные лидеры говорили о российском вторжении как о чем-то почти неизбежном.




www.bbc.com


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 29, 2022)

Sedan said:


> I liked the flying Kalashnikovs and paratrooper dogs the most.)))) That's why I'm wondering why so many dogs have turned up homeless lately.
> 
> This is a mental illness!
> 
> ...


The plain and simple fact is that America is trying to start a war with a country that does not want to fight, in another country that does not want a war.

With allies like these, who needs enemies?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 29, 2022)

Sedan said:


> I'm looking now .. and I understand ... that in Russia and Ukraine, this people is called the Mongolo-Tatars. On the English wikipedia it's called
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying to get other Americans to understand that Crimea was Russian before Ukraine existed is nearly impossible, even though its story is just like Germany and East Germany.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 30, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> is trying to start a war with a country that does not want to fight, in another country that does not want a war.


And after that, blame Putin for everything))))

Bro, you'll see further, they will say that they prevented attacks by the fact that intelligence worked well and immediately published in the media - the effect of surprise was lost, Putin postponed the attacks for this reason.



ttystikk said:


> Crimea was Russian before Ukraine existed


Bro, you have no idea how subtle and juicy this question is .. this is a stone of prejudice in fact, something that is unsolvable a priori.

After my words, you will first think for a very long time, then laugh for a very long time:

Russia appeared exactly in the place where Ukraine did not exist..Russia received Orthodoxy there..exactly where Ukraine did not exist yet. It was Kievan Rus ... the city that Ulaanbaatar marked on the map)))

Prince Vladimir, who baptized Russia, while pagan savages lived in Russia, was the prince of Kiev.

It's a philosophical question, Bro... here Nietzsche with his metaphysics nervously smokes aside))).. which came first, the chicken or the egg?)))

The Ukrainian side has enough arguments to call .. not like Crimea ... Moscow is Ukrainian))), that's the paradox. The history of these peoples is as integral as the fingers. This was the most fatal mistake of the 20th century - the collapse of the USSR - Putin was right. But he also said that the USSR cannot be revived - this is an illusion and the dream of an idiot. Does Putin really look like an idiot.))


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 30, 2022)

Sedan said:


> And after that, blame Putin for everything))))
> 
> Bro, you'll see further, they will say that they prevented attacks by the fact that intelligence worked well and immediately published in the media - the effect of surprise was lost, Putin postponed the attacks for this reason.
> 
> ...


Give it all back to the Mongols! They were there first!


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Jan 30, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Bro, he lives 20 miles from the Russian border. If you disagree with him about Putin, it's because YOU'RE wrong.


I try to learn ,from sedan, all i can , a true stand up person in my book.


----------



## Sedan (Jan 31, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Give it all back to the Mongols! They were there first!


This is the madhouse I have to live in. And most importantly, no one asks me anything .. do I agree .. does anyone agree to this ?! Except for a handful of crazed Nazis supported by Western opportunist militarists, no one in their right mind agrees!. There are only a few thousand of them, and tens of millions live in Ukraine. And these bastards are terrorizing the whole of Ukraine. On the other hand, Putin, who will never give back, even though you beat him with a log.



oldsilvertip55 said:


> I try to learn ,from sedan, all i can , a true stand up person in my book.


Thanks Bro!!


----------



## Sedan (Jan 31, 2022)

Sensational news guys... sad news! Putin intimidated aliens! Now neither the Alien nor the Predator will be able to come to the aid of the earthlings in the fight against the tyrant.









Putin's war threats are why aliens haven't made first contact, expert claims


Russia's Vladimir Putin's constant threats risking World War Three erupting is hindering chances of aliens making first contact with humans on Earth, a UFO expert has said




www.dailystar.co.uk





but there are still zombies .. damn it, if they can’t help, then there will definitely be an invasion!

PS: Damn, H.G. Wells nervously smokes on the sidelines.... he's probably ashamed of his compatriots.. I'm sure of it!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 31, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Sensational news guys... sad news! Putin intimidated aliens! Now neither the Alien nor the Predator will be able to come to the aid of the earthlings in the fight against the tyrant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you, Putin! I was hoping to trade some genetics with the aliens!


----------



## Sedan (Feb 1, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Damn you, Putin! I was hoping to trade some genetics with the aliens!


The countdown has begun, *19 days* left before Putin's invasion!

Direct reporting from the front line. Putin's hordes are right on the border. In clear weather they can be seen with binoculars. They stand in formation - these are gloomy faces, breathing fumes. They are waiting for the signal to start the attack. Nothing will stop them. At this time, Putin is sitting in a bunker, in front of him is a red button and a bottle of scotch, the fate of the world is in his hands .. The countdown has begun!














More splits appear in NATO as Hungary says it doesn't want UK troops


Hungarian Defence Minister Tibor Benko today declared that there is no need for NATO to deploy its troops in Hungary amid tensions between Russia and the West over Ukraine.




www.dailymail.co.uk





I'm very interested .. who is the guy with yellow hair?))))





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com








Sedan said:


> What is the saddest thing about all this is that Zelensky will not be able to fulfill the Minsk agreements in any way. If he even gives a hint of intentions .. it will happen again
> 
> The Nazis will come to Zelensky's office and destroy everything.











Ukraine security chief: Minsk peace deal may create chaos


KYIV, Ukraine (AP) — Ukraine's security chief warned the West on Monday against forcing the country to fulfill a peace deal for eastern Ukraine brokered by France and Germany, charging that an attempt to implement it could trigger internal unrest that would benefit Moscow.




apnews.com


----------



## Sedan (Feb 4, 2022)

16 days before the invasion

Planes with weapons from the United States arrive in Ukraine every day, which are immediately transferred to the front line. There is no movement from the Russian side, except that many dogs in body armor appeared in the city, and also this morning I noticed on a birch that grows near my house, a flock of flying AK 47s, which sat down on a tree to rest.

Plants are also not okay. It got warmer, it became very hot in the apartment, because the heating works in the old way, it cannot be regulated by yourself. After I connected the second 600 watt lamp. The temperature in the installation rose to 31 degrees Celsius. It's very hot right now...










Zelensky agreed with Hungary on the reverse ... of Russian gas, i.e. this is first to Hungary from Russia, then from Hungary to Ukraine, you yourself understand that it costs 1.5 times more. We are ready for anything .. even for losses, just not to buy gas from Russia .. Damn, Putin recently met with the Hungarian prime minister .. I'm sure the prime minister left very satisfied. He got gas for... five times cheaper than it is sold in Europe. It was Putin who thanked him so much for supporting him in the confrontation with NATO. For Lukashenka, gas is even cheaper. Just imagine this: if Europe calmed down and stopped playing the fool, then the Europeans would pay five times less for gas! They, too, anything .. even death from the cold, if only not to buy gas from Russia ... Why?))) Probably because Putin will poison his gas to poison the whole of Europe .. The only question is why he needs it ? It is much more profitable for him to sell gas, and not to fight.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 4, 2022)

Sedan said:


> 16 days before the invasion
> 
> Planes with weapons from the United States arrive in Ukraine every day, which are immediately transferred to the front line. There is no movement from the Russian side, except that many dogs in body armor appeared in the city, and also this morning I noticed on a birch that grows near my house, a flock of flying AK 47s, which sat down on a tree to rest.
> 
> ...


Good luck with everything Sedan. Hoping for peace.

In your opinion, why does Putin want to break apart NATO?


----------



## Sedan (Feb 4, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Good luck with everything Sedan. Hoping for peace.


Thanks Bro for the kind words!

Putin will not attack, if you are talking about it, you should not worry, believe me, if the provocations do not cross the red lines. This lie and the outrageous hypocrisy of a fantastic direction can drive not only me crazy, but anyone else, even Putin.))

American journalists are already in shock .. It's at the end of the video that's on the link. They cut it out there .. on Russian TV channels they showed it without clippings. This thin guy who answered there... I don't understand what position he holds in your government. But he was clearly confused...









U.S. Exposes What It Says Is Russian Effort to Fabricate Pretext for Invasion


Officials said Russia was planning a fake video showing an attack by Ukrainians on Russian territory or Russian speakers in eastern Ukraine.




www.nytimes.com





see for yourself how the journalist reacts to the fact that he is tired of unsubstantiated suspicions .. he does not want to take a word, he needs facts! There are no facts. Why? Because it's a lie!



Offmymeds said:


> In your opinion, why does Putin want to break apart NATO?


Bro, I know that according to etiquette it is uncivilized to answer a question with a question - this is a bad form - I was taught this in the Soviet school.)) But in this situation, I can’t help it: if you answer me, why is the United States pumping weapons to Ukraine, with all that Russia does not want to fight with Ukraine, then I will answer your question in a very detailed form, namely, why Putin wants to destroy NATO. Although you yourself already understood this, if not stupid.

With respect to you!


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 4, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Thanks Bro for the kind words!
> 
> Putin will not attack, if you are talking about it, you should not worry, believe me, if the provocations do not cross the red lines. This lie and the outrageous hypocrisy of a fantastic direction can drive not only me crazy, but anyone else, even Putin.))
> 
> ...


You are going to have to bribe the guy that controls the temperature. I love that setup.

The US has a 3-sided propaganda problem the same as Ukraine. Foreign propaganda, domestic propaganda from corporations, and propaganda from politicians. It's maddening.

Re; Putin:
Sorry I couldn't read the article unless I paid. What I see is that Putin wants to weaken NATO because he has designs to enrich himself and his oligarchs. He's simply a mafia thug that sees an opportunity & he's shrewd, testing the limits as always. He is a master of chaos. He's built up the troops along the border while
Zelensky has been asking for very strong sanctions. Instead Ukraine gets weapons that will probably make a Russian invasion a much more difficult and grinding job and war more likely. I agree with Zelensky. What a tough job.

War always drowns out the criticism at home & Russia will almost necessarily strengthen it's alliance with China because of their own expansionist plans & growing discontent at home. On the other hand it will drag Putin's economy further down and Russia could again be bogged down in a prolonged war & there are upsides to pulling back a little. I personally give it a 50/50 chance that he invades. I certainly hope not.

Maybe I phrased it wrong but I just wanted to hear your perspective with all due respect.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 4, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> You are going to have to bribe the guy that controls the temperature. I love that setup.
> 
> The US has a 3-sided propaganda problem the same as Ukraine. Foreign propaganda, domestic propaganda from corporations, and propaganda from politicians. It's maddening.
> 
> ...


Putin isn't invading Ukraine. That's Biden administration crazy talk.

The United States is provoking the situation so it can "justify" NATO's ongoing existence and to sell more weapons. Oh and minor detail worth a few billion dollars; the US is trying to bully and manipulate Europe into buying American natural gas instead of Russian. Europe isn't having it.

America has to bomb SOMEBODY; we're running out of wars!


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 4, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Putin isn't invading Ukraine. That's Biden administration crazy talk.
> 
> The United States is provoking the situation so it can "justify" NATO's ongoing existence and to sell more weapons. Oh and minor detail worth a few billion dollars; the US is trying to bully and manipulate Europe into buying American natural gas instead of Russian. Europe isn't having it.
> 
> America has to bomb SOMEBODY; we're running out of wars!


Rhetoric about Biden or America's need to bomb somebody isn't convincing to me. Of course NATO's existence is justified. Why wouldn't it be?

Biden just pulled the US out of Afghanistan & America isn't interested in protracted wars simply for spite or a demonstration of power, at least now that Trump is gone anyway.

Was it crazy talk when Putin denied invading Crimea? Is it crazy now to think Putin wouldn't invade after amassing troops along the border? Is Zelensky crazy for saying a Rusian invasion would mean a massive war involving the EU? Putin will take any opportunity given to him. He thinks of Biden as weak and wants to add further trouble, especially with the GOP very willing to assist.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 4, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Rhetoric about Biden or America's need to bomb somebody isn't convincing to me. Of course NATO's existence is justified. Why wouldn't it be?
> 
> Biden just pulled the US out of Afghanistan & America isn't interested in protracted wars simply for spite or a demonstration of power, at least now that Trump is gone anyway.
> 
> Was it crazy talk when Putin denied invading Crimea? Is it crazy now to think Putin wouldn't invade after amassing troops along the border? Is Zelensky crazy for saying a Rusian invasion would mean a massive war involving the EU? Putin will take any opportunity given to him. He thinks of Biden as weak and wants to add further trouble, especially with the GOP very willing to assist.


This sounds like projection; Russia doesn't want war but the United States has an economy built on it; why else would our military budget be $773 billion, NOT including operations costs or intelligence?

NATO was founded because of the threat of Soviet aggression after WWII; that was never a serious threat, ever. The Soviet Union has been gone for 30 years; why is NATO still around? So it can commit acts of military adventurism in Syria and Libya? That's not its mandate.

Russia is correct in saying that the United States is not a trustworthy negotiating partner; we promised not to expand NATO to the east and broke that promise. Then there's the treaty with Iran that was working fine until Trump tore it up for absolutely no reason. Let's not forget START II, the INF treaty and the Open Skies mutual nuclear verification treaty, all of them over because America left them.

The bottom line is that America and the West are the aggressors and have been for decades.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 4, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> This sounds like projection; Russia doesn't want war but the United States has an economy built on it; why else would our military budget be $773 billion, NOT including operations costs or intelligence?
> 
> NATO was founded because of the threat of Soviet aggression after WWII; that was never a serious threat, ever. The Soviet Union has been gone for 30 years; why is NATO still around? So it can commit acts of military adventurism in Syria and Libya? That's not its mandate.
> 
> ...


Projection? I stated US reasons for avoiding war so I don't understand that comment. Syria remains in a humanitarian crisis with a brutal dictator. Putin needs Syria to keep his economy rolling and he doesn't care at all about Assad's methods because Putin is mafia. Not decades ago, today, this very moment.
.
We can agree that America has been aggressors & the defense budget is ridiculous. Again that is only rhetoric & that isn't a persuasive argument when Russia boldly moves forward. At this moment Russia is the country that occupied Crimea, the jewel of Ukraine, while they denied it during the process, & then amassed troops along Ukraine's border. Zelensky himself will be happy to tell you which country is his aggressor. NATO is a collective defense which Ukraine desperately wants to join because of their corrupt and aggressive neighbor & Putin is reinforcing that need. The Cold war continues.

Russia has consistently broken treaties while denying it all along the way. They've lied about US weapons being offensive weapons when it's been proven those are defensive weapons. They continue propaganda campaigns anywhere a democracy exists because it's an extremely cost effective and incremental method to wage war.

I think we can also agree that Putin's friend, Trump, was a moron for pulling out of the treaties and turning policy into transactions. Unfortunately the GOP wants to compound the problems.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 5, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> The US has a 3-sided propaganda problem the same as Ukraine. Foreign propaganda, domestic propaganda from corporations, and propaganda from politicians. It's maddening.


Bro, I see that you are a literate person, and you are absolutely right, propaganda not only drives you crazy, but reprograms the brain. You yourself do not notice it, but your thoughts exactly repeat what I read in the foreign press every day, word for word. And I perfectly understand you, because you do not have reliable information for analysis, .. correct me if I'm wrong.

Unfortunately, you only have information from American and European propaganda at your disposal. If you watched Russian propaganda at the same time.. you watched everything together.. at the same time, as I do every day, and if you lived 30 kilometers from the Russian border, where you think Russian troops are, then believe me , you would think very hard .. And you are thousands of kilometers from the epicenter of events, what can you understand about all this? You judge by the pictures on the Internet, where every day they show more and more new layouts of Russian troops on the borders, I can observe all this .. roughly speaking, through binoculars!



Offmymeds said:


> Sorry I couldn't read the article unless I paid.


In that article, they show a press conference of a thin type (I forgot his last name) that Russia is going to shoot a fake feature film about how Ukrainian troops attacked Donbas, professional actors are involved in this film. The film will show the horror of war - the Ukrainian army is attacking, a bunch of corpses, destroyed houses, crying children.


He says it's accurate intelligence. There was one very sharp reporter who asked him a question



- please provide evidence!

- this is accurate intelligence data

-Where is the evidence?

- Did I just tell you about them?

- this is not evidence!

- if you do not believe American intelligence, then listen to Russian propaganda!

such was his convincing answer))) you need to believe the word, if you don’t believe it, then go to Moscow then.

After that, the journalist remembered Iraq and that vial with biological weapons, in which there were urine tests.)))



Offmymeds said:


> What I see is that Putin wants to weaken NATO because he has designs to enrich himself and his oligarchs.


As for NATO, you probably haven’t heard this Russian propaganda either.))) When the USA was destroying the USSR, Gorbachev was promised that NATO would not move an inch to the East (this is public information). What we are seeing now is that NATO has not only invaded the Baltic republics, Poland, etc., but is already invading Ukraine. Putin delivered an ultimatum that at least Ukraine should not join NATO, the United States refused this, not only did it refuse, but also pumps Ukraine with weapons and provides all kinds of military assistance. Didn't you know that the Maidan was organized by the CIA? This is also no secret. Put yourself in Putin's place - would you like it? Against the backdrop of endemic Nazism in Ukraine and Russophobia. Why does he need such a neighbor? Who benefits from such a neighbor near the Russians.



Offmymeds said:


> Zelensky has been asking for very strong sanctions.


Ukraine is now a puppet of the United States, what Biden asks, Zelensky asks the same. This is not Zelensky, this is Biden asking.

And stop referring to this bastard Zelensky as something reliable! This is a scoundrel, he plunders the country. They won't tell you either.



Offmymeds said:


> Instead Ukraine gets weapons that will probably make a Russian invasion a much more difficult and grinding job and war more likely. I agree with Zelensky. What a tough job.


You are probably poorly informed about the Russian army. Russians do not need to cross the border, they can destroy Ukraine completely from their territory. And all these weapons that were brought to Ukraine can be handed over for scrap. There is no countermeasure against hypersonic missiles. The doctrine and the accumulation of power at the borders is a demonstration of power, nothing more!



Offmymeds said:


> War always drowns out the criticism at home & Russia will almost necessarily strengthen it's alliance with China because of their own expansionist plans & growing discontent at home.


We discussed this here six months ago. Yes, it will be hot from the union of China and Russia.)) Why don't you like China? Are there also aggressors and dogs in body armor? Or is there something else?



Offmymeds said:


> On the other hand it will drag Putin's economy further down and Russia could again be bogged down in a prolonged war & there are upsides to pulling back a little. I personally give it a 50/50 chance that he invades. I certainly hope not.


Bro, this is all poetry))) All this is happening solely because of the Nord Stream, all these lies and provocations are aimed at Russia invading Ukraine, and this will give rise to sanctions, including against the Nord Stream. Everyone is well aware that if the Nord Stream is launched, then Europe will be completely dependent on Russia. War has nothing to do with it and aggression has nothing to do with it. Now we are talking about a hypothetical war and aggression, nothing more - this is all an ephemeral myth.



Offmymeds said:


> Rhetoric about Biden or America's need to bomb somebody isn't convincing to me. Of course NATO's existence is justified. Why wouldn't it be?


How is that?))) And Belgrade, and Iraq, and Afghanistan, isn't that convincing for you? And most importantly, it was done for no reason! These were peaceful cities - didn't you know?


If NATO is killing, then it is justified, if Putin, then this is aggression! So you better say, Bro, it will be more accurate!



Offmymeds said:


> Was it crazy talk when Putin denied invading Crimea?


No, it was not nonsense, it was necessary then. It all started with the collapse of the USSR, even then there were sharp disputes about the Crimea, between Russia and Ukraine, all because of the Russian Black Sea Fleet. I was sure then that even then the Russians would take Crimea, and I was very surprised that it turned out to be the opposite. Russia got only the city of Sevostopol. When the CIA organized the Maidan, it immediately became clear to Putin that soon NATO ships would freely enter Crimea. Sevostopol will be surrounded by NATO. What would you do in Putin's place?



Yes, when there was the annexation of Crimea, then I didn’t believe Putin either! Do you know why? Because I knew for sure that the Russians were organizing resistance to the Maidan and preparing a coup in Luhansk, Donetsk .. and Kharkov. Do you know why I knew exactly? Because in Kharkov, when the riots were organized, the militants were commanded by people with ... a Moscow dialect - it was the FSB if they came from Moscow. I know this because I saw it with my own eyes, you won't surprise me with that, but that was a long time ago. I am now talking about what is happening at the moment, at the moment, apart from flying dogs and barking AK47s, I still do not see a real threat .. from here, from the very scene!


Offmymeds said:


> I think we can also agree that Putin's friend


Bro, but this is finally nonsense))) Really very funny to hear it! Excuse me, but it's true - I know it for sure!

Believe me, in Russia they also hate Trump, like Biden. There was no smell of friendship there, it was Trump's familiarity and hypocrisy.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 5, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I see that you are a literate person, and you are absolutely right, propaganda not only drives you crazy, but reprograms the brain. You yourself do not notice it, but your thoughts exactly repeat what I read in the foreign press every day, word for word. And I perfectly understand you, because you do not have reliable information for analysis, .. correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately, you only have information from American and European propaganda at your disposal. If you watched Russian propaganda at the same time.. you watched everything together.. at the same time, as I do every day, and if you lived 30 kilometers from the Russian border, where you think Russian troops are, then believe me , you would think very hard .. And you are thousands of kilometers from the epicenter of events, what can you understand about all this? You judge by the pictures on the Internet, where every day they show more and more new layouts of Russian troops on the borders, I can observe all this .. roughly speaking, through binoculars!
> 
> ...


Thank you! I really appreciate the perspective of a Ukrainian citizen. If I trusted the news from either side I wouldn't have asked.

I only want to add that eventually everyone hates Trump.

I'll stay tuned but we want updates on your grow too, please.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 5, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I only want to add that eventually everyone hates Trump.


I had to start with this!)) I already understood it, Bro .. they buttoned you up with propaganda so that Trump was at least a monster for you.)) Bro, switch to Fox News - believe me, in just a week, you will change attitude towards Trump is radical!

Because of this fucking Trump, along with Biden, I was banned from the political thread here a year ago.)) I was very offended then.



Offmymeds said:


> f I trusted the news from either side I wouldn't have asked.


It's understandable that you subconsciously don't trust the news, but propaganda goes deeper, it's incredibly hard to resist propaganda, and it's not just news. Try to think objectively - you will understand everything.



Offmymeds said:


> I'll stay tuned but we want updates on your grow too, please.


Do not disappear, I will tell everything about the war and about plants .. it will be true!


----------



## Sedan (Feb 5, 2022)

There are many videos on YouTube where ordinary people on the streets of Kharkov are being interviewed about the invasion.. If you understood Russian, you would be very surprised!


----------



## lee1000 (Feb 5, 2022)

I hope I get to finish my grow before the world blows up


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 5, 2022)

Sedan said:


> I had to start with this!)) I already understood it, Bro .. they buttoned you up with propaganda so that Trump was at least a monster for you.)) Bro, switch to Fox News - believe me, in just a week, you will change attitude towards Trump is radical!
> 
> Because of this fucking Trump, along with Biden, I was banned from the political thread here a year ago.)) I was very offended then.
> 
> ...


Sorry, Sedan. I will never listen to Fox News. Honestly, that made me chuckle. That is pure propaganda. Their top-rated prime-time host, Tucker Carlson, is a blatant racist & Fox's lawyers in court argued successfully that no "reasonable viewer" would take his statements as statements of fact. That was over the matter of defamation by Carlson when he called Trump's former mistress an extortionist. BTW, long after the weapons of mass destruction idea was debunked, Fox still promoted it.

Trump is a malignant narcissist that lies more than he breathes, is intent on destroying democracy for his own personal benefit, and Fox has been his propaganda arm. Now Trump is using another broadcaster, Newsmax, which allows him to spout his venom and lies simply because Fox displeased him by accurately calling a state's election results for the true winner, Biden. Trump's lies are getting more & more desperate & he will always use a broadcasting station that will not report facts or ask hard questions, precisely why he appeared exclusively on Fox in the past while calling all other outlets "fake news". Just a day ago the Newsmax interviewer allowed Trump to falsely claim that no one died during the insurrection he instigated except for 1 "patriotic woman". Not a peep from the journalist interviewing him even though 5 people died that day & 150 police were sent to the hospital.

I will question government reports & I will listen to you and other Ukrainians but I will never digest Fox, Newsmax, or OAN propaganda.

BTW, reputable media outlets have reported the incident whereby the journalists asked for evidence & Fox ate crow for reporting that a jobs report would be horrible when in fact it came out to be overwhelmingly positive.

Peace, Bro.

PS - I must take a break from political topics. This is robbing me of valuable time.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 6, 2022)

lee1000 said:


> I hope I get to finish my grow before the world blows up


Bro, I would recommend this to you. You will be calmer.))





Offmymeds said:


> Sorry, Sedan. I will never listen to Fox News. Honestly, that made me chuckle. That is pure propaganda.


You Americans are strange.)) This is the only opposition channel in the United States that has not yet been banned. It is the last stronghold of democracy in the United States. This is an opposition channel, the only one that does not speak like everyone else. He has a different perspective on what is happening. And do you think that the only channel that expresses oppositional opinion is propaganda? Are you serious?)) It seemed to me that it was the other way around. That propaganda is what is shouted on every corner and written in every newspaper. For example, in Ukraine, under the rule of Zelensky, three opposition channels were closed and their licenses were revoked. Do you know how they explained that they closed the channels out of lawlessness, violating the constitutional right to be able to express one's opinion, whatever it may be? They said it was Russian propaganda. Now there is only one opposition channel left. But literally not yet.. On February 2, Natsiks came to the office of this TV channel, they wanted to break into the channel and destroy it. You will be very surprised at the reason why they came there. In the United States, in all newspapers, material was published, as always without evidence)))), on the basis of the Pentagon's uncovered information that the Russian special services are preparing a coup in Kiev and want to put their man in power. They even gave their last name. This man owns this channel. After the Nazis read the American newspapers, they immediately went to smash this TV channel!









В Киеве активисты требовали санкций против телеканала «НАШ»


В Киеве активисты требовали применить санкции против телеканала "НАШ" и его собственника Евгения Мураева. — Укринформ.




www.ukrinform.ru







Offmymeds said:


> Tucker Carlson, is a blatant racist & Fox's lawyers in court argued successfully that no "reasonable viewer" would take his statements as statements of fact.


Strange, but it seemed to me that no "reasonable viewer" would take his statements as statements of fact, when very serious accusations are made without any evidence. And this is done at the state level. And then, they force them to believe in this lie by force.



Offmymeds said:


> Trump is a malignant narcissist that lies more than he breathes, is intent on destroying democracy for his own personal benefit, and Fox has been his propaganda arm.


Bro, I don't see any difference between Trump and Biden in the grand scheme of things. I tell you honestly. Believe me, I understand politics.



Offmymeds said:


> Trump to falsely claim that no one died during the insurrection he instigated except for 1 "patriotic woman". Not a peep from the journalist interviewing him even though 5 people died that day & 150 police were sent to the hospital.


Strange, in our country this is not called an uprising, but a "Revolution of Dignity" or Maidan. We have 14,000 dead.

You have a rebellion, we have dignity. You have criminals, we have heroes. This is called double standards.



Offmymeds said:


> I will question government reports & I will listen to you and other Ukrainians but I will never digest Fox, Newsmax, or OAN propaganda.


I watch absolutely all the news, then I analyze it. This is the only way to understand the truth. And I advise you the same. Yes, it happens that it is very unpleasant to watch, but I force myself.



Offmymeds said:


> BTW, reputable media outlets have reported the incident whereby the journalists asked for evidence & Fox ate crow for reporting that a jobs report would be horrible when in fact it came out to be overwhelmingly positive.


Bro, enough material for compromising evidence against any government, even without fake news.



Offmymeds said:


> Peace, Bro.


Peace!


----------



## Sedan (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## ttystikk (Feb 9, 2022)

Sedan said:


>


I wish it was in english. My French is terrible!


----------



## Sedan (Feb 9, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> I wish it was in english. My French is terrible!


)) That's the whole joke, Bro! I myself understood the translation, only from Russian news.)) This will not be shown to you for sure .. But exactly what you remember what I said earlier - first France ... then Germany!

Yes, I can translate for you what they say in Russian translation only. How do I know, maybe in Russian news they translate fake?))

But if you want, I can reproduce this fake translation from French: Donbas residents say that Ukraine started the war and that it is still bombing peaceful cities. I’m definitely not talking about fragments of mines marked from NATO .. even in that video this is not.)) This is also a fake.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 9, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> I wish it was in english. My French is terrible!


Google translation of the video description:
While the dialogue continues between the various heads of state on the situation in Ukraine, the situation remains very tense in Donbass, a region of the country now in the hands of pro-Russian separatists. 

Most thumbed up user comments:
Comment: Donbass devastated by the Ukrainian army 
Comment: It's not the separatists!!! What Russian soldiers and Russia sponsoring this war!! 

Apparently Ukraine is fighting separatists, Russia sponsors them, citizens in the middle as usual.

From what I can gather Ukraine gets political propaganda from oligarchs that buy parliamentary seats, Russian propaganda via Facebook, and domestic corporate propaganda. Sound familiar?

Sedan, where are you located?


----------



## Sedan (Feb 10, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Google translation of the video description:


The fact that France 24 broadcasts in two languages, in French and English, does not mean anything to you. And the most interesting thing is that this video is not in English! Only French. Although it talks about a topical issue - the war in Ukraine. Only.. FOR THE FIRST TIME.. I see a foreign media report from the other side of the barricades, from the side of the separatists. Bro, you don’t even need to translate it, everyone understands that France is changing the vector. Elections are coming soon, there are three candidates - Macron and two more women. Everyone in France is unhappy with Macron. The remaining two candidates want to renew relations with Moscow. One candidate stated bluntly recently: She says that if she becomes president, the first thing France will do is leave NATO.



Offmymeds said:


> From what I can gather Ukraine gets political propaganda from oligarchs that buy parliamentary seats, Russian propaganda via Facebook, and domestic corporate propaganda.


What you see on the video is essentially Russian propaganda. This is what they show in the Russian news every day, only a little softer. They show the Donbas.. how unfortunate people suffer from shelling, as they call the Ukrainian military Nazis.

Bro, I know that neo-Nazis are now in power in Ukraine, who are openly financed by the West. This is more than enough for me to make my choice! I haven't seen any of my grandfathers!! My mother and father grew up without fathers, they do not remember their fathers, they were very small.

My two grandfathers died in the war - they were killed by the Nazis!!!



Offmymeds said:


> Sound familiar?


It reminds me of Reagan's statement about the Evil Empire. That Empire of Evil where I was born .. where is my homeland. This is what I have always loved and will love!



Offmymeds said:


> Sedan, where are you located?


30 km from the border with Russia.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 10, 2022)

This is the Slovak parliament.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Feb 10, 2022)

Been following the thread a few weeks or months. Cant tell if you're actually Russian spy. I joke. Good stuff though. 
By the way, fox is bullshit. But so is CNN.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 10, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Been following the thread a few weeks or months. Cant tell if you're actually Russian spy.


And I'm not kidding, Bro- for these statements in Ukraine, I can get five years in prison.

No, I'm saying what I see, I'm not expressing anyone's point of view. Tired of all this is simple. Especially the fake about the Russian invasion. It just annoys me. As they wrote above, Russians are very annoying.)) My mother is Ukrainian, and my father is Russian. Can you imagine what it's like for me?



blueberrymilkshake said:


> Good stuff though.


Thanks Bro!



blueberrymilkshake said:


> By the way, fox is bullshit. But so is CNN.


This is what I said above, that I see no difference between Biden and Trump. Between Poroshenko and Zelensky.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Feb 10, 2022)

Sedan said:


> And I'm not kidding, Bro- for these statements in Ukraine, I can get five years in prison.
> 
> No, I'm saying what I see, I'm not expressing anyone's point of view. Tired of all this is simple. Especially the fake about the Russian invasion. It just annoys me. As they wrote above, Russians are very annoying.)) My mother is Ukrainian, and my father is Russian. Can you imagine what it's like for me?
> 
> ...


You don't have to risk your freedom to spread information, but you are anyway and it is appreciated.

I read that about Russians being annoying. I always felt they are lively. Such can be misconstrued as annoying, but maybe im just annoying too haha.

I have no faith in politicians. I'll bring eagle, you bring bear, we drink spirits and smoke flower, be loud and annoying and shoot ordinance together!


----------



## Sedan (Feb 11, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> You don't have to risk your freedom to spread information, but you are anyway and it is appreciated.


Bro, come on without poetry only.)) I'm not Spider-Man, nor Nelson Mandella, nor Martin Luther King.

The probability is small, we do not pay attention to forums with similar topics. There is not enough audience here for propaganda to work. If I publish on YouTube, then YouTube will be closed and I will have problems with the law, if not with the law, then with the Nazis.

But still, if you think I'm fantasizing, then read here









Суд в Херсонской области приговорил пенсионерку к 5 годам условно за мемы с Брежневым и Сталиным в «Одноклассниках» - Ґрати


Новотроицкий районный суд Херсонской области приговорил пенсионерку из поселка Аскания-Нова к 5 годам условно за репосты в «Одноклассниках» с коммунистической символикой. Приговор опубликован в реестре судебных решений. 64-летняя жительница Аскания-Нова с 2016 по 2019 года активно вела страницу...




graty.me





I already recalled that the golden times of the USSR were under Brezhnev. This grandmother lived through the times of Brezhnev and remembers them. With longing, she recalls those wonderful times, as it seemed to her. All this is published on the Internet. The Security Service of Ukraine breaks into her house, handcuffs grandmother, pushes her into a car, and takes her to court. The court sentences her to five years in prison, thank God, with a suspended sentence...



blueberrymilkshake said:


> I have no faith in politicians. I'll bring eagle, you bring bear, we drink spirits and smoke flower, be loud and annoying and shoot ordinance together!


Bro, this is a great suggestion!

I love Walker whiskey, do you?)))


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Feb 11, 2022)

I don't think you fantasize. Just joking about you being a spy haha. Time to radicalize ganja farmers! 

I have had Johnny walker scotch. Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## Sedan (Feb 11, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I don't think you fantasize. Just joking about you being a spy haha.


The whole point is that I don't find it funny anymore. In Ukraine, such words are taken seriously, no matter how absurd it sounds.





blueberrymilkshake said:


> I have had Johnny walker scotch. Is that what you're talking about?


Yes

For the holiday I buy red, I don’t have money for another))) .. black, but blue is better.)))

I haven't drank vodka for twenty years. I don't like vodka.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Feb 11, 2022)

I drank vodka every day for a few years. I will never drink it again. Turned into a tequila fan lately though. Prefer bourbon over scotch.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 11, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I drank vodka every day for a few years. I will never drink it again.


Now you understand what the Russian has in his head.)))

I don't drink hard liquor every day - it's very hard for my health, even in small doses - 250 grams of scotch per evening is my norm. The head does not hurt in the morning, but if every day, it's hard. I drink beer every day. Beer has a positive effect on me. Beer calms (not like scotch invigorates), beer awakens the appetite. If you also smoke marijuana along with beer, it relaxes very well in the evening. Until 6 pm I do not drink, except on weekends.



blueberrymilkshake said:


> Turned into a tequila fan lately though. Prefer bourbon over scotch.


Yes, Jack Daniels is our most popular bourbon.

My brother-in-law was in the USA, he brought me American bourbon, which is not available here. Yes, it is very tasty, no worse than scotch, and there is something special about it, which is not in scotch. But I prefer scotch, because there is malt in it, and this is medicine.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2022)

"My buddy Johnny Walker and his brothers Black and Red..."


----------



## Sedan (Feb 12, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> "My buddy Johnny Walker and his brothers Black and Red..."


Bro, remember when I said we only had one opposition channel left?

not anymore









СНБО ввел санкции против телеканала "Наш": что известно


После рассмотрения санкций против телеканала Наш, медиа закрыли




apostrophe.ua


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 12, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Bro, remember when I said we only had one opposition channel left?
> 
> not anymore
> 
> ...


Damn. I was thinking about you & your country yesterday. Really disheartening to see such beautiful places like Donbas bombed out. Hoping for the best.

It's different here. We have 3 main opposition channels, plus streaming channels and podcasts along with a flood of misinformation and disinformation on social media & even in letters to the editor in newspapers. We have the minority party actively working against the interests of the country encouraging the Canadian truckers blockade to block the American border for further disruption of the economy as well using a coordinated propaganda campaign spreading really vile lies. It's happening in Canada as well.

How's your grow going and what are you growing?


----------



## Sedan (Feb 12, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Damn. I was thinking about you & your country yesterday. Really disheartening to see such beautiful places like Donbas bombed out. Hoping for the best.


Bro, it's superfluous to say that Donbass is a wonderful place. This is a mining region, there are no beautiful things there, except for coal mines. Donetsk is not a very beautiful city, and there is not a very good infrastructure. We are talking now not about the beauty of courtesans, but about how ordinary people suffer - it will be more correct!

Thank you, Bro, for the wishes, but I see... as I said here and five years ago... that my prophecies have come true.. There will be no peace in the Donbas, it will be a buffer zone.. separating Russia and NATO. Those people will suffer for a very long time for nothing.

The opposition is always against the government. It is needed because in this pile of lies and misinformation, the truth often slips through. The government sees this truth and understands that others see it, and tries to change something about this.

Closing opposition TV channels is a totalitarian regime. In my case, it's also Nazi. As always, my postscript is supported by the West!


Offmymeds said:


> How's your grow going and what are you growing?


Bro, so far veg in the installation. Not really focused on plants right now, more struggling with want... trying to survive! Thanks Bro for your support! I'll show you soon what's going on in my setup.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Feb 12, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Bro, it's superfluous to say that Donbass is a wonderful place. This is a mining region, there are no beautiful things there, except for coal mines. Donetsk is not a very beautiful city, and there is not a very good infrastructure. We are talking now not about the beauty of courtesans, but about how ordinary people suffer - it will be more correct!
> 
> Thank you, Bro, for the wishes, but I see... as I said here and five years ago... that my prophecies have come true.. There will be no peace in the Donbas, it will be a buffer zone.. separating Russia and NATO. Those people will suffer for a very long time for nothing.
> 
> ...


stay safe sedan ,may peace find you and yours soon!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2022)

Stay safe above all, my friend. The plants can wait.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 12, 2022)

Thank you from the bottom of my heart my friends!!!

Russians never surrender!


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 12, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Russians never surrender!


I thought you were from Ukraine?


----------



## Sedan (Feb 12, 2022)

Damn, you probably didn’t understand .. I don’t distinguish the difference between Ukrainian and Russian .... I said that Russians don’t give up about themselves ... because I’m Russian ... or Ukrainian .. guys, I’m already confused.)) )


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 12, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Damn, you probably didn’t understand .. I don’t distinguish the difference between Ukrainian and Russian .... I said that Russians don’t give up about themselves ... because I’m Russian ... or Ukrainian .. guys, I’m already confused.)) )


Umm ok. Are you Russian or Ukrainian? 
Which side are you on?


----------



## Sedan (Feb 12, 2022)

You just don't understand history. Russians and Ukrainians are one. If there were no Ukraine, there would be no Russia; if there were no Russia, there would be no Ukraine.

Therefore, I state unequivocally that Russia will not attack!

If you want, let's bet!


----------



## Sedan (Feb 12, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Are you Russian or Ukrainian?


my mother is Ukrainian, my father is Russian, I am a citizen of Ukraine


----------



## Sedan (Feb 12, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Which side are you on?


I'm on the side of the truth!!!


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 12, 2022)

Sedan said:


> You just don't understand history. Russians and Ukrainians are one. If there were no Ukraine, there would be no Russia; if there were no Russia, there would be no Ukraine.
> 
> Therefore, I state unequivocally that Russia will not attack!
> 
> If you want, let's bet!


If there was no border i would agree. 
Curently there is a border and separate governments, at least for now


----------



## mudballs (Feb 12, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Therefore, I state unequivocally that Russia will not attack!
> 
> If you want, let's bet!


Comforting to read this from someone actually there. Pretty nerve racking some western media outlets push on that 'conflict'.
Wishing you the best


----------



## Sedan (Feb 12, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Which side are you on?




Definitely not on this side!


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 12, 2022)

Sedan said:


> You just don't understand history. Russians and Ukrainians are one.


You sound like a tool of the Russian propaganda machine. 
Ukraine is a country with its own leaders and people.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 12, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> If there was no border i would agree.
> Curently there is a border and separate governments, at least for now


and?



mudballs said:


> Comforting to read this from someone actually there. Pretty nerve racking some western media outlets push on that 'conflict'.
> Wishing you the best


Bro, you are really sane. if you say so! Thanks!


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 12, 2022)

Sedan said:


> and?


And it is on the verge of an invasion. I will say a prayer for you, in spite of you naivety.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 12, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> You sound like a tool of the Russian propaganda machine.
> Ukraine is a country with its own leaders and people.


Bro, I don't know and don't want to know what I look like.

I have been living in Ukraine for 45 years and I perfectly understand what is good for Ukraine and what is bad. I know the history - this is my homeland, I gave birth here and grew up. And it's not for you to tell me what to say or think. Give advice to your children, if you have any. Good luck!


----------



## Sedan (Feb 12, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> And it is on the verge of an invasion. I will say a prayer for you, in spite of you naivety.


I want to make a bet with you... because I'm naive... 10/1 that there won't be an invasion. Do you agree?


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 12, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Bro, I don't know and don't want to know what I look like.
> 
> I have been living in Ukraine for 45 years and I perfectly understand what is good for Ukraine and what is bad. I know the history - this is my homeland, I gave birth here and grew up. And it's not for you to tell me what to say or think. Give advice to your children, if you have any. Good luck!


Good luck and buckle up.


----------



## mudballs (Feb 12, 2022)

I admit this is the one hot zone that has me twisted a little.


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 12, 2022)

Sedan said:


> I have been living in Ukraine for 45 years and I perfectly understand what is good for Ukraine and what is bad. I know the history - this is my homeland, I gave birth here and grew up


Nothing wrong with that. If you want to be a part of Russia just move there. 
Sounds like you are trying to justify their actions by saying without Russia there would be no Ukraine


----------



## Sedan (Feb 12, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Good luck and buckle up.


Thanks Bro!

But I don't care about Russian aggression at all, although I am 30 from the border with Russia. I am not alone, 1.5 million people live in our city. There is no panic, not even a hint. Are you trying to tell me now that we are all fools? Bro please be humble. We are not that dumb. as CNN tells you. I've seen those videos, just like you. And I also saw about Russian aggression. They constantly relay footage of military equipment and exercises. This is not US intelligence footage, make no mistake. Propaganda videos of the Russian army are almost released on YouTube every day so that everyone is afraid)) They are working on this specifically so that you see it and put it in your pants ... I see that Russia's plan turned out right. You pissed in your pants.. Not only did you piss, but you are also trying to scare me!))) Bro, everything is fine with my intestines, thanks!


mudballs said:


> I admit this is the one hot zone that has me twisted a little.


Bro, calm down and focus on the problem of global warming or the problem of the extinction of rare species. you will do more good than you will think about nonsense!


----------



## mudballs (Feb 12, 2022)

When presidents call and threaten presidents...lol..yeah that's not good


----------



## Sedan (Feb 12, 2022)

mudballs said:


> When presidents call and threaten presidents...lol..yeah that's not good


Bro, what they call and say something, and then they show it to you on TV, is not at all what it really is. This is politics, and politics is always a lie. If you are interested in the opinion from the front line, and not from the news, then I will tell you the truth - there will be no attack!

If you don't believe me, then close your eyes and wake up in a month, you will see that nothing has changed. Then come back here and we'll continue the conversation. if you are interested!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Bro, what they call and say something, and then they show it to you on TV, is not at all what it really is. This is politics, and politics is always a lie. If you are interested in the opinion from the front line, and not from the news, then I will tell you the truth - there will be no attack!
> 
> If you don't believe me, then close your eyes and wake up in a month, you will see that nothing has changed. Then come back here and we'll continue the conversation. if you are interested!


This, right here. There is a lot of mud slinging and smokescreens but not a lot of action on the ground.

The American news media have long since divorced themselves from telling anyone the truth and that's really too bad because a nation survives in the long run on its credibility.

I think Putin is far too shrewd to fall for the silly tricks Americans play on television. I think Europe is fed up with being extorted for America's gain. That means they're all going to wait for America to quit break dancing and then go on about their business.

America is losing clout and credibility everywhere you look. Just this week, the new leader of Argentina made a trip to both China and Russia to develop economic and financial links because they too are tired of American abuses.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 12, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Hi guys! I am from Ukraine and do not speak English very much, therefore briefly!
> 
> I want to know, can you? 1.6 kg / square meter.
> 
> Thank you for attention!


Never have seen anything like your work , you are a maniac...outrageous. That Ukrainian soil must be good stuff. Up to your old tricks during this precarious time .......you're a dude ! Stay high , keep low. Thinking about all of you.


----------



## bluegill (Feb 13, 2022)

I agree Russia won't attack Ukraine. Biden's head is up his own ass. In America, if you know the truth, you are a conspiracy theorist. It's not 2022; it's 1984. They use the news to isolate your friends and family from you. So we've seen it done this way in other countries. Most people are ignorant to history. I lived in Belgrade and have seen what my country has done around the world. But I have hope this will blow over. We must hold the tyrants accountable. Sve naybolye! Budmo!

Holy shit you are an amazing grower! Mad respect for slavic ingenuity. I read about the armored door... but how do you cut down the smell?


----------



## Serrated edge (Feb 14, 2022)

Hello Sedan ,,I have silently admired your work for a long time..

All I have seen is the west prodding and needling at Putin,,
I would not be surprised at all if the west cause an event that would trigger at least skirmishes or something worse.

in that regard I hope you are safe Sedan ,,,not from Russia but from the west.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 14, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> I think Putin is far too shrewd to fall for the silly tricks Americans play on television.


Yes, Bro, here you are on point! Key moment. Yes, I do, too, if I put myself in Putin's place, and think about how I would act in his place in this situation. And I clearly understand that starting a war is the most stupid and senseless thing you can think of. This is an action without meaning.

Putin was often asked by journalists if he had a soul, he answered simply: in order to be president, there are enough brains.



ttystikk said:


> Just this week, the new leader of Argentina made a trip to both China and Russia


)))








Встреча Путина и Болсонару


С 14 по 17 февраля президент Бразилии Жаир Болсонару будет находиться в России. Об этом сообщает бразильский МИД. В декабре прошлого года Болсонару анонсировал визит в Москву, отметив, что его пригласил Владимир Путин.




actualcomment.ru





Earlier, Folha de S.Paulo, citing sources in the Foreign Ministry, reported that Washington sought to cancel the trip of the President of Brazil, increasing diplomatic pressure. At the same time, according to journalists, Bolsonaro did not cancel the visit, despite the displeasure of the United States.



StonedGardener said:


> Never have seen anything like your work , you are a maniac...outrageous. That Ukrainian soil must be good stuff. Up to your old tricks during this precarious time .......you're a dude ! Stay high , keep low. Thinking about all of you.


))) Thank you, Bro!

yes, Ukrainian black soil is the best in the world.))) That's why the plants are like that.))



bluegill said:


> I lived in Belgrade and have seen what my country has done around the world. But I have hope this will blow over. We must hold the tyrants accountable. Sve naybolye! Budmo!


Yes, Brother, I know what happened to your city then, the one who did it was non-human animals.

If you look into history, it becomes clear that Serbia and Russia are very closely connected. The First World War began when Russia stood up for the Serbs, and Germany for Austria. And most importantly, Russia had no financial or geopolitical interest in this.



bluegill said:


> Mad respect for slavic ingenuity.


))) Thank you, Bro!



bluegill said:


> but how do you cut down the smell?


To be honest, it is very dangerous, at my own peril and risk. I am lucky that my neighbors are calm and old school. They do not understand or pretend not to understand. Bro, it's not customary for us to complain to the police about each other, unless it's a serious crime. I have known my neighbors for 40 years. For now, all is quiet. If one of the neighbors changes their place of residence, then it will be bad of course. I live almost on the last floor of a tall building, the smell, for the most part, rises up ..



Serrated edge said:


> Hello Sedan ,,I have silently admired your work for a long time..
> 
> All I have seen is the west prodding and needling at Putin,,
> I would not be surprised at all if the west cause an event that would trigger at least skirmishes or something worse.
> ...


Hey!

Thanks Bro!

Yes, you are absolutely right here. Now everything is being done to push Russia to military action. This is done in many ways, in very dirty and deceitful ways. I don't understand why the US embassy is being evacuated from Kiev in such a defiant manner. They are burning secret documents. They also evacuated American military instructors who trained the Ukrainian Army. All this in a state of semi-panic. Zelensky is already shocked by this. The Russian embassy works in Kiev as usual, as does the embassy of Belarus. 

Now Biden has changed the timing of the invasion. Now Russia will invade on February 16th. There are two days left until the end.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 14, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Putin was often asked by journalists if he had a soul







Lyrics

You know, that's how I'd like to live

You know, that's how I'd like to live
To save the crimson sunrise
To live in order to simply love
Everyone who lives near you.

You know, that's how I'd like to live
To wake up with you at dawn
To take up and make coffee
While everyone in the world is still sleeping.

You know, that's how I'd like to live
Like no-one would write in a newspaper
To take up and give everything away
To live for the children to remember.

You know, that's how I'd like to live
At the moment when it presses down on you
To take up and announce to everyone:
"I'll be back, even if I'm finished off."

You know, that's how I'd like to live
At the moment that is fateful
To forget all that is bad, to forgive everyone
Only forgiveness is salvation, I know.

You know, that's how a cherry
Sleeping in a winter garden would like to live
In order to blossom in spring
Into a tree for a new life.





Lyrics Translations


Lyrics Translate – Multilingual translation community. Lyrics translations fro




lyricstranslate.com


----------



## Sedan (Feb 14, 2022)

Do you think there will be an invasion on February 16 or not?









Зеленский позвал Байдена на Украину ради «мощного сигнала»


По мнению украинского президента, визит американского лидера в Киев поспособствует деэскалации. CNN сообщает, что Зеленский попросил Байдена «как можно скорее» приехать в страну, тот не ответил согласием




www.rbc.ru


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 14, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Do you think there will be an invasion on February 16 or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I think the United States is behaving badly and is making clumsy mistakes. Putin is by now experienced at the game of sitting back and letting the Americans make fools of themselves.

The world knows there are Western, especially American military "advisors" in Ukraine and that the United States is sending hundreds of millions of dollars in arms to Ukraine. The last number I saw was $500 million.

If Putin did the same, the United States could scream about it but they would clearly be the hypocrite.

The best solution for all involved is for Ukraine and all others to abide by the Minsk agreements and the Normandy Format. Putin is abiding by it; Ukraine and NATO are not.

The United States has this strange notion that it alone is exempt from having to honor its promises but the fact is that other nations have stopped trusting America as a partner and have begun to understand that the US is not interested in the position of anyone but a few tens of thousands of extremely rich American oligarchs. Not even their own citizens are important enough to matter to these monsters.

The whole world is figuring this out, from ordinary American citizens who no longer volunteer for the armed services and don't approve of American foreign or domestic policies, to European allies who have realized that America treats them like expendable pawns, to South American nations who are tired of forever being overthrown and exploited, to Asian nations who see China as a more trustworthy partner and now even African nations, who watch one country after another being overthrown in obvious CIA backed coups that just wreck whatever development path they were on and sow destruction and death in its place.

America is fast running out of friends and the tiny few rich in America are finding themselves and their excesses in the spotlight more and more.

This is a fully loaded train running downhill; it can be stopped but only if everyone works together. As it stands, the rich in the cab have the throttle full forward and we are picking up speed towards certain disaster.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 14, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Lyrics
> 
> You know, that's how I'd like to live
> 
> ...


So f'ing poignant !


----------



## thefullspectrum (Feb 14, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Do you think there will be an invasion on February 16 or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should consider starting a thread asking that exact question?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 14, 2022)

thefullspectrum said:


> You should consider starting a thread asking that exact question?


He already knows the answer. It's us Yanks who are being intentionally confused by our lying sacks of shit for a news media.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> No. I think the United States is behaving badly and is making clumsy mistakes. Putin is by now experienced at the game of sitting back and letting the Americans make fools of themselves.
> 
> The world knows there are Western, especially American military "advisors" in Ukraine and that the United States is sending hundreds of millions of dollars in arms to Ukraine. The last number I saw was $500 million.
> 
> ...


Bro, are you a Russian spy?)))

I completely agree with you when it comes to US foreign policy. As for everything else, ordinary Americans have more rights and opportunities than Russians or Chinese. A noble and honest foreign policy does not mean that in relation to its own citizens, the policy will be just as honest and noble.

This opinion came to me by itself. Until 2014, I hated Putin because all I saw was that he was plundering his country along with the aligarhs, stealing fossil resources and selling them to the West. Then his ratings were much lower in Russia. Then the Maidan happened, and everything changed radically. It was like a cock pecked at Putin's ass, he stopped stealing gas, and rushed to develop the country. During these eight years, Russia has made a giant leap in development in many sectors of the economy. I will not say that ordinary people began to live much better, but not all at once, the main thing is that the trend is positive. Before the Maidan, Ukraine developed much better, ordinary people lived better in Ukraine than in Russia. Now between Ukraine and Russia, the gap in development is incomparable.

Putin also showed himself on the international stage as a brilliant politician who knows no equal in the world.

Bro, I'm ashamed to admit it, but I started to respect Putin. I'm not talking about Byron or Shakespeare now, I respect him as the leader of the state. He chose a development vector that is not only very promising, but will probably become a trend throughout Europe - this applies not only to the economy, international relations, etc., this vector can restore the dying culture and spirituality, which has long turned into Europe, into twisted, manic cesspool. And if you look into the eyes of Europe, as Biden loves, then this is exactly what you will see now. Theater of the Absurd!



StonedGardener said:


> So f'ing poignant !


This is one of Putin's favorite songs.



thefullspectrum said:


> You should consider starting a thread asking that exact question?


No Bro, I'm much more tempted to create a thread where I'll ask the question: How is Biden going to get out after everyone realizes that this is all a lie?

.. no, I will not create a thread .. everything is clear here too: Biden lied in order to prevent the invasion. Intelligence worked well! As soon as Putin was about to attack, intelligence immediately found out about it and published the information in the press. Putin, afraid of losing the effect of surprise, kept postponing the invasion....

Guys, you will soon bow at the feet of Biden and thank him for the fact that it was he who prevented the Russian invasion of Ukraine and the Third World War. Biden, like Barack Obama...or Gorbachev, will get the Nobel Peace Prize. His name will be inscribed in history in gold letters. His portrait will be on the $100 banknote.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2022)

I look into the cocaine eyes of Barack Obama, a Nobel Prize winner, and see a huge soul in the shape of an ass.))) He probably cried when he planned the Maidan. he cried like a child, he was so sorry for planning the collapse of the country and the grief of the people.

Everything is a complete ass! There is no way to fly out of Ukraine, most airlines have canceled flights to Ukraine. This is no longer the Middle Ages, this is a caveman. Foreigners are in a panic, almost all the aligarhs have left the country. Chaos. Klitschko gathers an army to defend Kiev.. wooden AK


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Bro, are you a Russian spy?)))
> 
> I completely agree with you when it comes to US foreign policy. As for everything else, ordinary Americans have more rights and opportunities than Russians or Chinese. A noble and honest foreign policy does not mean that in relation to its own citizens, the policy will be just as honest and noble.
> 
> ...


I'm a Russian spy and Biden's face will replace Franklin's, eh?

You've been drinking too much!

Hahahaha!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

Sedan said:


> I look into the cocaine eyes of Barack Obama, a Nobel Prize winner, and see a huge soul in the shape of an ass.))) He probably cried when he planned the Maidan. he cried like a child, he was so sorry for planning the collapse of the country and the grief of the people.
> 
> Everything is a complete ass! There is no way to fly out of Ukraine, most airlines have canceled flights to Ukraine. This is no longer the Middle Ages, this is a caveman. Foreigners are in a panic, almost all the aligarhs have left the country. Chaos. Klitschko gathers an army to defend Kiev.. wooden AK


I'm laughing so hard my sides hurt! Obama cried over Maidan! LMFAO!

Klitschko has a lot more than wooden toys, the West has given him arms. Of course he will never use them.

Biden will say he prevented the war by stopping Putin! This is farce because of course Putin was never going anywhere in the first place!

America jumps like a puppet on strings and expects to be given first prize in the dancing contest!

and no one will take my bet that Russia won't invade Ukraine, even though they all cry about how terrible Putin is!


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> I'm a Russian spy and Biden's face will replace Franklin's, eh?
> 
> You've been drinking too much!
> 
> Hahahaha!


If you lived in Ukraine and said the same, then you would be called a Russian spy. Are they still punished for this in the USA? Personally, every day it gets worse and worse for me. No, I'm not afraid of war, but that they will come for me from the NKVD, put me in prison, and torture me for a very long time so that I confess that I am a Russian spy. Bro, it’s like I was in 1937 .. only on the poster is not Comrade Stalin, but Comrade Biden.)))

And it seems to me that Biden would look good on a hundred dollar bill.)))



ttystikk said:


> Klitschko has a lot more than wooden toys, the West has given him arms. Of course he will never use them.


Klitschko is now in Poroshenko's team. If Zelensky makes some mistake now, or gives up slack, then Poroshenko will immediately seize power. Klitschko is gathering an army to overthrow the government in essence. They have long quarreled with Zelensky.



ttystikk said:


> and no one will take my bet that Russia won't invade Ukraine, even though they all cry about how terrible Putin is!


Conspiracy theory.))


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> I


Bro, please watch the movie Wag the Dog. Doesn't this remind you of anything?

They don't even bother to come up with something new! Yes, Bro, the American government has relaxed. You're right, the exclusivity of the United States relaxed, that everyone in the United States believes .. with their eyes closed.


----------



## mudballs (Feb 15, 2022)

civilian #1: "The Russians are shooting at us!"
civilian #2: "yes, but it is America's fault...death to America!"
civilian #1: "they are killing us, we need help!"
Civilian #2: "shit, call America!"


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2022)

mudballs said:


> civilian #1: "The Russians are shooting at us!"
> civilian #2: "yes, but it is America's fault...death to America!"
> civilian #1: "they are killing us, we need help!"
> Civilian #2: "shit, call America!"


civilian #1: "america is bombing us, fuck that kind of help! It's better to let the russians shoot than the americans bomb"
Civilian #2: "pray to God then, maybe he will help!!"


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2022)

And then a miracle happened!









Россия отводит часть войск от украинских границ – минобороны РФ - BBC News Україна


Войска южного и западного военных округов, которые расположены близко к Украине, начали возвращаться в места постоянной дислокации.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> I


Bro, don't you think that if we analyze today's news, then we can assume that non-public agreements are starting to work. This is what we talked about just recently. We see that Russia is withdrawing troops from the borders, and the West refuses to accept Ukraine into NATO


Scholz: 'Strange' NATO demand from Russia
Speaking of Russian demands that NATO should deny Ukraine membership, Scholz also said that as the alliance was not currently in accession talks with Kyiv, it was strange that Russia should raise the issue.








Scholz stresses Ukraine support, but no weapons – DW – 02/14/2022


German Chancellor Olaf Scholz has said Germany "stands close by" Ukraine's side amid fears of a Russian attack. However, his visit came amid questions over the real extent of Germany's support.




www.dw.com





And Macron crap, he could not become a peacemaker, they will not elect him for a second term.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Bro, please watch the movie Wag the Dog. Doesn't this remind you of anything?
> 
> They don't even bother to come up with something new! Yes, Bro, the American government has relaxed. You're right, the exclusivity of the United States relaxed, that everyone in the United States believes .. with their eyes closed.


I saw it when it first came out and realised that's what we've been seeing all along. The people doing it now are not even competent liars.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Bro, don't you think that if we analyze today's news, then we can assume that non-public agreements are starting to work. This is what we talked about just recently. We see that Russia is withdrawing troops from the borders, and the West refuses to accept Ukraine into NATO
> 
> 
> Scholz: 'Strange' NATO demand from Russia
> ...


This is NATO backing down. Fine, he can say what he wants.

Macron is a corporate tool, very American that way. That's why the French hate him. He only got the job in the first place because no one really wanted Le Pen.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

Sedan said:


> If you lived in Ukraine and said the same, then you would be called a Russian spy. Are they still punished for this in the USA? Personally, every day it gets worse and worse for me. No, I'm not afraid of war, but that they will come for me from the NKVD, put me in prison, and torture me for a very long time so that I confess that I am a Russian spy. Bro, it’s like I was in 1937 .. only on the poster is not Comrade Stalin, but Comrade Biden.)))
> 
> And it seems to me that Biden would look good on a hundred dollar bill.)))
> 
> ...


So they will use American weapons not to fight Putin but to start a civil war. Or maybe keep fighting in Donetsk.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Macron is a corporate tool, very American that way. That's why the French hate him. He only got the job in the first place because no one really wanted Le Pen.


This is where we need to go deeper, Bro. He would never have gotten a job as President of France if not for his wife. Even before Macron was president, his wife traveled to the US and met Trump's wife. Please watch Polansky's film "The Ghost Writer"))))) Bro, it seems to me .. and I'm almost sure that Macron is a gigolo. His wife is 10 years older than him, it is possible that she influences politics through him. Yes, I do not believe Macron, even in his appearance - I feel it!!!



ttystikk said:


> So they will use American weapons not to fight Putin but to start a civil war. Or maybe keep fighting in Donetsk.


yes, you are on point.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

Sedan said:


> This is where we need to go deeper, Bro. He would never have gotten a job as President of France if not for his wife. Even before Macron was president, his wife traveled to the US and met Trump's wife. Please watch Polansky's film "The Ghost Writer"))))) Bro, it seems to me .. and I'm almost sure that Macron is a gigolo. His wife is 10 years older than him, it is possible that she influences politics through him. Yes, I do not believe Macron, even in his appearance - I feel it!!!
> 
> 
> yes, you are on point.


Macron, the gigolo 

You mean, an ordinary politician? LMAO


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Macron, the gigolo
> 
> You mean, an ordinary politician? LMAO


No, a man of beautiful appearance, who had an influential wife ... Do you remember the "great" author Schwarzenegger, also the great governor of California, it is a pity that he did not reach the president. Yes, it's not so easy to be Schwarzenegger, for this you need to be at least Mr. Olympia, but the president and Mr. Olympia is a little in different planes, the brains are in a different place. Likewise, Macron, he could be a good fashion model, he does not pull on a politician, especially a president. IMHO


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2022)

I like Merkel the most among European politicians


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

Sedan said:


> I like Merkel the most among European politicians


She even had the good sense to retire before her popularity declined.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

Sedan said:


> No, a man of beautiful appearance, who had an influential wife ... Do you remember the "great" author Schwarzenegger, also the great governor of California, it is a pity that he did not reach the president. Yes, it's not so easy to be Schwarzenegger, for this you need to be at least Mr. Olympia, but the president and Mr. Olympia is a little in different planes, the brains are in a different place. Likewise, Macron, he could be a good fashion model, he does not pull on a politician, especially a president. IMHO


Arnold was one of California's better governors. A bit like Jesse Ventura of Minnesota.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> She even had the good sense to retire before her popularity declined.


When she left, the orchestra played her favorite childhood music, it was a composition of a group from the GDR of the 70s. She spent her childhood in the GDR. She sang along.))) She also said that she misses the 70s. Maybe because it was her youth, or maybe because the 70s is the golden age of socialism, both in the USSR and in the GDR. That is why, in the 80s, the United States, realizing that the socialist system was gaining strength, began to make every effort to destroy the USSR. This is what I told you today. As soon as Russia gains strength, the United States immediately does not like it, and they want to again trample in the dirt and humiliate Russia, as it was under Gorbachev ..



ttystikk said:


> Arnold was one of California's better governors. A bit like Jesse Ventura of Minnesota.


Bro, this is the first time I hear from you about this athlete. He is not popular with us. But any child knows the name Schwarzenegger.)) He was very fond of, since the days of the USSR.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

Sedan said:


> When she left, the orchestra played her favorite childhood music, it was a composition of a group from the GDR of the 70s. She spent her childhood in the GDR. She sang along.))) She also said that she misses the 70s. Maybe because it was her youth, or maybe because the 70s is the golden age of socialism, both in the USSR and in the GDR. That is why, in the 80s, the United States, realizing that the socialist system was gaining strength, began to make every effort to destroy the USSR. This is what I told you today. As soon as Russia gains strength, the United States immediately does not like it, and they want to again trample in the dirt and humiliate Russia, as it was under Gorbachev ..
> 
> 
> Bro, this is the first time I hear from you about this athlete. He is not popular with us. But any child knows the name Schwarzenegger.)) He was very fond of, since the days of the USSR.


I would call them both performers more than athletes but look him up; you might like what you see. Jesse Ventura is even on RT.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> I would call them both performers more than athletes but look him up; you might like what you see. Jesse Ventura is even on RT.


)) Bro, I just realized after I googled it. Yes, I know this character very well, but I did not know that he was so popular. I watched the movie Running Man when I was about 10 years old. I was stunned by this film then, I still remember Captain Liberty ... with a mustache.))


----------



## bluegill (Feb 15, 2022)

They care so much about how terrible Putin and the Russians are, but the Durham investigation is unveiling the spying that was aided via Russian collusion - all this after years of the Media pumping up RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA! The establishment always accuses what they themselves are doing. Meanwhile, our culture is being brainwashed and subverted by the communist Chinese through our dependencies on outsourced manufacturing and big tech. The only reason Biden is toying with Ukraine is because he and other oligarchs have ties there with their corruption and need to cover up the paper trail IMO.


----------



## bluegill (Feb 15, 2022)

Sedan said:


> I like Merkel the most among European politicians


Bleaahhhh mir gafaellt sie gar nicht


----------



## bluegill (Feb 17, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Are you talking about that Ukrainian oil company where his son worked?
> 
> There is no need to hide anything, everyone already knows everything. Even the exact amount they stole is known.
> 
> Bro, it seems to me that these are trifles, in comparison with the wars that the United States unleashed around the world.


Burisma is only one example, and Biden is but one oligarch. Not sure what you mean by everyone knows "everything"? I am essentially branded a conspiracy theorist when I speak about such matters with family or within my social circles. I really do mean the public here is brainwashed. I'll take it a step further: deranged lunatics are repurposed as useful idiots to serve the state.

Bunch of swamp donkeys.



Sedan said:


> You're wrong, Bro - look what a cutie)))


Well, you know she definitely didn't blow her way to the top lol


----------



## Sedan (Feb 17, 2022)

bluegill said:


> Not sure what you mean by everyone knows "everything"?


As for Burisma, Ukraine knows all the details.






Джозеф Байден украл 1,8 миллиардов долларов


Американский политолог Тейлор О'Нил написал разгромную статью про семейство бывшего вице-президента США, который, по его словам, хочет стать главой Белого дома в 2020 году




www.eg.ru







https://www.hsgac.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/HSGAC_Finance_Report_FINAL.pdf





bluegill said:


> and Biden is but one oligarch.


No, this is not just one oligarch. In order to withdraw money offshore, Biden used Privat Bank, which belongs to Kolomoisky. And this is the Ukrainian oligarch, who also financed the Maidan. Kolomoisky is Biden's partner in both Burisma and Maidan. It is for this that the United States imposed sanctions against Kolomoisky. He is banned from entering the US.



bluegill said:


> I am essentially branded a conspiracy theorist when I speak about such matters with family or within my social circles.


Bro, I don't envy you!! I once tried to enter into palemic here on the political thread. It ended up getting me banned.)))



bluegill said:


> I really do mean the public here is brainwashed.


The tenacity with which they prove that Biden is God reminded me very much of the Jehovah's Witnesses sect. There is also a feeling that US citizens are sectarians.))) Absolutely no arguments, except for the blind belief that Biden is God and Putin is the devil.

Propaganda is very strong in the US. In the USSR, people were not such fanatics, they still thought a little with their own heads!


----------



## Sedan (Feb 17, 2022)

I completely forgot about the February 16th invasion.

16 I was busy taking my father-in-law to the hospital to do tests.

Here is what I saw on the streets of my city.
photo exclusive February 16th.








Military equipment on the outskirts of the city, also at key facilities. But this is Ukrainian equipment.)))) They are waiting.))))


----------



## cobshopgrow (Feb 17, 2022)

keep us updated.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 18, 2022)

cobshopgrow said:


> keep us updated.


Yes, I understand how interested you are in all this. You probably have not yet had to communicate with a person who is exactly in the place on which the whole world is now focused, especially if he says something completely different from what they write in the newspapers.

From the latest news, I can only from the other side of the barricades for now.

On February 17 at 5:00 am, the Ukrainian military opened indiscriminate fire with heavy weapons towards the rebels. About 300 heavy ammunition was counted, which flew in and exploded. There are wounded among the rebels.

Also, at this time, the OSCE mission left its office in Donetsk and went home. Now no one can confirm the shelling and destruction.

This is news from the other side.

Also, after watching Biden's speech yesterday that Russia will attack, but attack differently, it will attack under a false flag. I understand that it is necessary to wait for provocations from the Ukrainian side.


----------



## Sedan (Feb 18, 2022)

*All Quiet on the Western Front

*

*to be continued....*


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 18, 2022)

@sunni 
Can we get this thread moved to the political section 
I don’t know why this propaganda is even allowed 
But giving the bad actors I know why it’s hidden


----------



## Sedan (Feb 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> @sunni
> Can we get this thread moved to the political section
> I don’t know why this propaganda is even allowed
> But giving the bad actors I know why it’s hidden


Propaganda for what? That there will be no war? Are you serious!?
Do you like war?!

I know you don't give a shit because you live thousands of miles away, but I don't give a shit!! I live 30 km from the border with Russia! And when they frighten me with lies, I have every right to answer with the truth! Does American democracy allow this?

PS Don't worry, I've been banned from the political thread here for a year now!


----------



## Sedan (Feb 18, 2022)

@sunni
I want this character to no longer post in my thread.

Am I entitled to this?

Do I have the right to speak my mind freely? Will they put me in jail for this?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 18, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Propaganda for what? That there will be no war? Are you serious!?
> Do you like war?!
> 
> I know you don't give a shit because you live thousands of miles away, but I don't give a shit!! I live 30 km from the border with Russia! And when they frighten me with lies, I have every right to answer with the truth! Does American democracy allow this?
> ...


So you turned this in to your own political opinion thread ? 
note I said opinion


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 18, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Propaganda for what? That there will be no war? Are you serious!?
> Do you like war?!
> 
> I know you don't give a shit because you live thousands of miles away, but I don't give a shit!! I live 30 km from the border with Russia! And when they frighten me with lies, I have every right to answer with the truth! Does American democracy allow this?
> ...


Sedan, I read a headline where Zelensky said the Russians aren't moving & Ukrainian intelligence shows a border bridge they built. Personally I think Putin is just playing his usual BS games of chaos and is still trying to disrupt your economy. I've reduced my odds of an invasion down but doesn't that make you worry just a little bit?

I thought about doing a vertical grow after seeing yours but isn't it a lot of work?


----------



## Sedan (Feb 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> So you turned this in to your own political opinion thread ?
> note I said opinion


If I'm banned from a political thread, where should I post it?

If you do not understand me, then I will explain in more detail: I am a person with a different outlook on life, this applies not only to the United States, but also to Russia, where I also write whatever I want. I express an opinion that refutes generally accepted views and propaganda. I am a person who makes a person think.. Just take it and think.. Do you think that thinking is bad?

PS if there is no war, will you apologize to me? For the fact that I did not lie, but simply spoke the truth!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 18, 2022)

Sedan said:


> If I'm banned from a political thread, where should I post it?
> 
> If you do not understand me, then I will explain in more detail: I am a person with a different outlook on life, this applies not only to the United States, but also to Russia, where I also write whatever I want. I express an opinion that refutes generally accepted views and propaganda. I am a person who makes a person think.. Just take it and think.. Do you think that thinking is bad?
> 
> PS if there is no war, will you apologize to me? For the fact that I did not lie, but simply spoke the truth!


Make believe is what you are doing 
Apologies never coming for you spewing fake news


----------



## Sedan (Feb 18, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Personally I think Putin is just playing his usual BS games of chaos and is still trying to disrupt your economy.


Why do you think that Putin is interested in the war? Because he wants to revive the USSR? Don't you think this is a stupid and childish idea? Russia has a lot of areas that it is physically unable to master!!! This is a territory beyond the Urals, there are a lot of minerals and forests .. Putin leases these lands to the Chinese so that the Chinese work there, because Russia does not have enough people to do this ... The territory of Russia is 1/6 of the world land... Why do they need Ukraine???!! A neglected and wretched state, with a collapsed economy and infrastructure .... So that later sanctions would be introduced .. and Nord Stream destroyed ...

Bro, if you are not a fool, then you should look for the answer, as the wise said: Who benefits from this? Who benefits from the war in Ukraine?!



Offmymeds said:


> you worry just a little bit?


You will not believe! I'm only afraid when I watch American news... The rest of the time I'm not afraid at all, sometimes I even laugh at this circus! It's true Bro! Believe it or not, I am not a Russian spy, I am a citizen of Ukraine. I have been living in Ukraine since 1976.. I was born in Ukraine, in other words...


----------



## Sedan (Feb 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Make believe is what you are doing
> Apologies never coming for you spewing fake news


Are you talking about what I see with my own eyes?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 18, 2022)

Sedan said:


> Are you talking about what I see with my own eyes?


You were banned from politics for the same thing you are doing now 
You just think hiding it here makes it ok 
It does not 
You have your personal bubble of BS


----------



## Sedan (Feb 18, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I thought about doing a vertical grow after seeing yours but isn't it a lot of work?


no, not much - 2-3 hours twice a week, the rest is watering only


----------



## Sedan (Feb 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You were banned from politics for the same thing you are doing now


Yes, I know perfectly well why I was banned there. Complained about me by those people with whom I had the indiscretion to enter into palemics .... Just like you! They complained not for what I was doing, but for expressing my thoughts contrary to American propaganda - no more! What I love since childhood, they pour mud over there! To whom should I complain?



Herb & Suds said:


> You just think hiding it here makes it ok


No, I'm just going to keep expressing my thoughts! If there is even a little democracy here. If not, then I have nothing to do here!! I have enough infringement of rights in Ukraine!


Herb & Suds said:


> You have your personal bubble of BS


Get out of here in peace! My advice to you. If you don't want to be stupid...


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 18, 2022)

Nice little back door bullshit troll thread you got here. 

"America Propaganda" my ass, unless you mean the shit that Putin is funding to attack our (and every other country's) democracy.


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2022)

Your thread isnt a grow journal so it doesnt count towards the requirements to have people removed

We also dont allow politics outside of politics.


----------

